# *** 2022-23 THE Pennsylvania Thread ***



## Mr. October

Well . . since I mentioned it in last years thread and it is June 2 . .here ya go. You know who you are and what to do.


----------



## Mr. October

I'll be heading to Seven Springs for Total Archery Challenge tonight. Will anyone else be there this weekend?


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> I'll be heading to Seven Springs for Total Archery Challenge tonight. Will anyone else be there this weekend?


Never got motivated to shoot TAC after it was cancelled in 2020. Right now, I am up to my neck in projects at my house, so archery is on the back burner. Maybe in a month or so I can get excited for archery.


----------



## 138104

As for this fall, I will continue to hunt my backyard in 4B. I might add a stand or 2, if I can find some to buy. I will likely be hunting with a Mathews V3X 29 or my Swat X1. My son plans on hunting with his V3 31.


----------



## hobbs4421

Wow the 2022-2023 thread is here all ready! I am looking forward to seeing everyone post their trail cam pics as well as their success/trophy pics! Only like 4 months until the beginning of Archery season! I’m going to be trying some new broadheads this year. Due to a shoulder injury I dropped my poundage so no mechanical heads for me. Going to start testing out some QAD Exadus and TOTA real soon.God bless and good luck to you all this season!


----------



## hobbs4421

Sounds like a couple great choices in bows Perry. I’ll be having my second season with my HTR No Cam. Slower bow but man it shoots nice and I can actually shoot it well.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I'll be heading to Seven Springs for Total Archery Challenge tonight. Will anyone else be there this weekend?


I was going to, but opted to go to Franklin for the state field shoot.


----------



## renagde

Mr. October said:


> I'll be heading to Seven Springs for Total Archery Challenge tonight. Will anyone else be there this weekend?


Heading out early tomorrow morning, shooting tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Schleprock1

Since you posted the WMU Map ..... Does anybody else think WMU's 5A and 5B should be modified?








The mile wide Susquehanna runs down the east side of York County. If York County was added to 5A, the remaining 5B would still be larger than the current 5A.
My reasoning is this.
1. The deer herd we are attempting to manage. Deer cross route 94 & route 15 (the current western edge of 5B) every day. They pretty much only cross the river if they are forced to or the rut is on.
2. It is easy for hunters to cross back and forth from York County to Adams County. Unless you happen to live in northern York County where four bridges will get you to Harrisburg on the other side of the river, there are essentially two locations you can cross the river south of the turnpike. Columbia and way down at Holtwood/Muddy Run area. Not exactly convenient for most York County hunters.
3. The river is the best natural barrier for slowing the spread of CWD. Which makes it easier when creating DMU's when another case is found.
4. PGC Regions. York County is in the South Central Region while the rest of 5B is in the South East Region.

I've discussed this with PGC Officers and was told it would have to be done through legislation. I guess I'll try to take that route. It might help if others would be willing to join in with sending emails.
That's my rambling for the day.


----------



## yetihunter1

No TAC for me. We sold our house last month, moved into an apartment while we search for a new one and just have a million things going on at once it seems between kids, house hunting, work and life in general. I haven't even shot my bow since April.....don't judge me too harshly. Hoping to start hitting the SGL Archery Range once a week starting this month but we shall see how that pans out. 
By the way, avoid buying a house now, we are 0-6 on bids.....this last house we looked at had 12 different bids on it and another house we bid on went for 107k over asking price....


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> I'll be heading to Seven Springs for Total Archery Challenge tonight. Will anyone else be there this weekend?


Shooting Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Mr. October

renagde said:


> Heading out early tomorrow morning, shooting tomorrow and Saturday.


I'm going out tonight and will shoot tomorrow and Sunday. Noon nock time for both days. I don't remember which courses off-hand.


----------



## Kessick

I’ll be there Sunday Sitka course. The heat broke just in time


----------



## scotchindian

I'll be hunting SGL in 4B this year, with my Hoyt Axius(as long as I can resist the urge to try something different).The farm where I've hunted many years is headed to auction, so its looking like pre hung sets on private will be a thing of the past. Been considering selling my collection of Lone Wolf sticks and stands, and trying either a Beast or LWCG setup. Anyone have any experience with either setup, pro's and con's?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I don't know how people are affording to have homes built or buy homes with the prices of everything right now. In my town, a work in progress of building double wide homes has been in progress with a few built and more on the way. They were starting at about 240k for basically half a single floor home! Now they're building a bunch more in another field above me that are much larger, that field was previously farmed in some fashion for 70-80 years.

Archery season is too far off for me to get too excited yet. Other then maybe shooting fingers my archery setup isn't going to change. I'll hunt the same properties and save my best spots for the right conditions.

Next up for me will be mostly fishing for a while.


----------



## dougell

I have a LWCG 1.0 I can't say one bad thing about it although I probably use a saddle 80% of the time.If you want an actual stand to use for mobile hunting,the 1.0 combined with a single EASTERN OUTDOORS STICK IS ABOUT AS GOOD AS IT CAN GET.I also have a LWCG double step with a two step aider,It's decent but the EWO stick is the best way to climb with one stick.


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't know how people are affording to have homes built or buy homes with the prices of everything right now. In my town, a work in progress of building double wide homes has been in progress with a few built and more on the way. They were starting at about 240k for basically half a single floor home! Now they're building a bunch more in another field above me that are much larger, that field was previously farmed in some fashion for 70-80 years.
> 
> Archery season is too far off for me to get too excited yet. Other then maybe shooting fingers my archery setup isn't going to change. I'll hunt the same properties and save my best spots for the right conditions.
> 
> Next up for me will be mostly fishing for a while.


A first time homer buyer would have to be out of their mind to buy or build something right now.When this bubble bursts,it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> A first time homer buyer would have to be out of their mind to buy or build something right now.When this bubble bursts,it's gonna be ugly.


if you do buy now, you better plan on being in it for a while, because I'd bet you will be upside down for a while. Eventually the market will come back down.


----------



## jacobh

Yea real bad time to buy!!! What area are u looking at?


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> A first time homer buyer would have to be out of their mind to buy or build something right now.When this bubble bursts,it's gonna be ugly.


Agreed 100% banks didn’t learn the last time so they’ll give out loans and mortgages. Then when it all ends prices drop people walk out on their houses because they’re worth less then they paid and banks will start going under again. Oh wait then they’ll ask for another bailout


----------



## dougell

Exactly.My niece and her fiance are looking for a "starter" home right now.I keep telling them that if they buy one now,it will most likely be a final one.

My wife and I built a bi-level in Treasure lake in 1995.I did a good bit of the finish work and still had less than 100k into it. sold it in 2011 for $125k when there were close to 200 houses for sale in there.The last I looked,maybe a month ago,there were less than 20 for sale and the typical bi-level is going for about $260k.I wish I never would have sold that house.It was bought and paid for so not in any hurry to get rid of it,I rented it to a friend's son and daughter in law.They ended up trashing it and doing 18k worth of damage in about 6 mo.Not wanting to deal with renter's I ended up selling it.It's too bad we can't get a crystal ball.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yea real bad time to buy!!! What area are u looking at?


we are looking at school districts, Owen J, Springford, Perk Valley, Methacton and then checking out ones within reasonable distance from work. has been nuts. We had planned this out years ago, house we lived in was temporary as we quickly outgrew it (no where to hang my mounts). This kind of works out for us as we were able to sell our house at a premium and now take our time to find the perfect house at the right price. Reason i keep losing is i wont throw money at a house like some of these people, but the market is definetly turning around a bit. Seeing lots of houses decreasing prices lately.


----------



## jacobh

Yea your fighting city people there. I’m in spring Ford schools not a huge fan of them. My sons girlfriend and my nephew went to PV. OJR has nice areas still too. It’s so built up in this area it’s ridiculous.out of those areas I’d look methacton area if I had the choice. Me personally when I move or if I move I’m headed towards Boyertown


----------



## ledhead1944

Can't wait. 4 months!!! I better get my behind moving and practice setting up and climbing up and down on my hang on stands. I have an XOP Vanish w/3 sticks and an aider. (I'll need that aider since I have little legs ). I got ahold of a used LW with 4 sticks which is lighter. I usually use a LW hand climber 2 but I'm limited in trees it. I still love that stand BTW.


----------



## OldSticks

Wahoo!! 5C BABY (maybe 4C too). I need more stands...


----------



## CBB

Fighting the urge to check some  cams in secluded locations here.


----------



## yetihunter1

CBB said:


> Fighting the urge to check some cams in secluded locations here.


I just ordered two more reveals to put out for some "velvet rut". Always like to see what is going on in spots i like to hunt and will have limited time this year to check cams so its the year of the cell cam for me.


----------



## Suncrest08

R100 shoot in Franklin September 9-11 I got my farm planted with Timothy and clover mix last week, this rain has really been helping kick start it. Got cams out on minerals. Need to get some projects done and start shooting more. Put in for Iowa too so hoping to draw.


----------



## CBB

yetihunter1 said:


> I just ordered two more reveals to put out for some "velvet rut". Always like to see what is going on in spots i like to hunt and will have limited time this year to check cams so its the year of the cell cam for me.



Ive got 3 brand new reveals in boxes waiting for spots with cell service! Lol


----------



## Longbow42

I live in 5D and also own some land there I purchased a few years ago just for bowhunting. My clover plots are looking really good and will seed brassicas and grains in early September. Stands are up and cams will go back up in July.


----------



## D J A X

Just shot Prime / Sitka course today, was a blast. 5C guy here.


----------



## tyepsu

hobbs4421 said:


> Wow the 2022-2023 thread is here all ready! I am looking forward to seeing everyone post their trail cam pics as well as their success/trophy pics! Only like 4 months until the beginning of Archery season! I’m going to be trying some new broadheads this year. Due to a shoulder injury I dropped my poundage so no mechanical heads for me. Going to start testing out some QAD Exadus and TOTA real soon.God bless and good luck to you all this season!


Go with the QAD Exodus!! I've tried lots of broadheads and they are the strongest, best flying broadhead I've ever used. I thought I'd try out a magnus stinger to fill my last doe tag this past January. I did recover the deer, however the blood trail and distance she traveled compared to every deer I've shot with the Exodus was disappointing. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## davydtune

As of now I'm still shooting the Sears Hawk (52" Bear Kodiak Mag labeled for Sears) 52lbs at my draw. She's the sweetest recurve I have, and I can plain shoot with her. Flinging 28.25" xx75 2018s with 200 grain Grizzley Instinct 3-blade heads (600 grains finished). Really hoping this Osage self-bow I'm working on turns out well so I can peruse my goal of taking a deer with primitive equipment, have knapped heads and self arrows ready to rock  Will be hunting up here in the NW corner of the state but also Tionesta area and around Benezette. May hunt OH and/or WV as well. We are also going to go spend the week of muzzleloader bear around Benezette again as we were on them the end of last season and I'm pretty optimistic that one of us will score  Will see how it all goes though as I've been handed the reins at work to design a spearhead a tiny home division so I may end up pretty busy. The market is there though with these outrageous costs. Our modulars are currently running about $190 a sq ft  Can't believe people are still wanting to build.


----------



## davydtune

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't know how people are affording to have homes built or buy homes with the prices of everything right now. In my town, a work in progress of building double wide homes has been in progress with a few built and more on the way. They were starting at about 240k for basically half a single floor home! Now they're building a bunch more in another field above me that are much larger, that field was previously farmed in some fashion for 70-80 years.
> 
> Archery season is too far off for me to get too excited yet. Other then maybe shooting fingers my archery setup isn't going to change. I'll hunt the same properties and save my best spots for the right conditions.
> 
> Next up for me will be mostly fishing for a while.


Tell me about it but we keep selling homes, have 8 to build this year as of right now and probably will get a few more on the schedule.


----------



## jacobh

Yep around my moms in Limerick houses are all around $500k. It’s ridiculous!!! I’m hunting 5c this year only and then in Md on our lease. I’m also taking the pup for pheasants probably to preserves. If anyone would like to go pm me I’d be more then happy to take u guys


----------



## hobbs4421

tyepsu said:


> Go with the QAD Exodus!! I've tried lots of broadheads and they are the strongest, best flying broadhead I've ever used. I thought I'd try out a magnus stinger to fill my last doe tag this past January. I did recover the deer, however the blood trail and distance she traveled compared to every deer I've shot with the Exodus was disappointing. I won't be doing that again.


I plan to order a pack and test them out shortly.


----------



## yetihunter1

hobbs4421 said:


> I plan to order a pack and test them out shortly.


I have shot Magnus, Rage, Grim Reaper (white tail special and the hybrid), NAP and QAD Exodus over the last few years. I will say that i will have the QAD arrow on my bow when i am hunting now and the rest as a back up in the quiver. Shot my biggest buck with one last year on a marginal shot (quartering too and 10 yds ) and he went about 15 yards yds and fell over. Clipped his spine, busted 2 ribs and annihilated one lung and the heart. Best part was after a quick resharpen i can still use the same head again.


----------



## hobbs4421

yetihunter1 said:


> I have shot Magnus, Rage, Grim Reaper (white tail special and the hybrid), NAP and QAD Exodus over the last few years. I will say that i will have the QAD arrow on my bow when i am hunting now and the rest as a back up in the quiver. Shot my biggest buck with one last year on a marginal shot (quartering too and 10 yds ) and he went about 15 yards yds and fell over. Clipped his spine, busted 2 ribs and annihilated one lung and the heart. Best part was after a quick resharpen i can still use the same head again.


Everyone who talks about these heads seems to have great things to say about them. I am not sure why I waited until now to try them out. Once I test em out, I’ll be sure to update this thread on how they perform. Before that though I need to get the bow better tuned. I’m no tuning guru, but my bow is not perfectly tuned. I need to address that before I bother testing out different heads.


----------



## hobbs4421

Where is the best place to buy QAD broad heads? I like to go to Amazon due to convenience, but I don’t want to accidentally purchase some Chinese knock off….


----------



## ResearchinStuff

I'll be hunting deer in 5C and 1A, pheasants in 5B, 5C, and 1A. Hoping (like everyone) to pull a PA elk tag, but definitely doing colorado OTC elk in early September. Exodus heads are great, I've killed 2 elk and a deer with them in the last two seasons.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

hobbs4421 said:


> Where is the best place to buy QAD broad heads? I like to go to Amazon due to convenience, but I don’t want to accidentally purchase some Chinese knock off….


 I bought mine at black ovis and LCA. prices are pretty much the same everywhere minus shipping.


----------



## Drew A

Broke down and bought a crossbow (Wicked Ridge Fury 410) for this season. Scheduled to have a knee replaced on September 15th so I don't think I will be up in a tree stand or my saddle. Luckily the neighbor planted corn in his front field, so the deer come through my front field to get to it, therefore I can hunt from my front yard. It will be different hunting with a crossbow. I will miss sitting up in the trees watching them turn colors.


----------



## hobbs4421

Drew A said:


> Broke down and bought a crossbow (Wicked Ridge Fury 410) for this season. Scheduled to have a knee replaced on September 15th so I don't think I will be up in a tree stand or my saddle. Luckily the neighbor planted corn in his front field, so the deer come through my front field to get to it, therefore I can hunt from my front yard. It will be different hunting with a crossbow. I will miss sitting up in the trees watching them turn colors.


I’ve spent a couple season with a crossbow in hand instead of compound due to injuries and surgeries. It’s certainly not the same, but better than missing the season entirely. Just have a plan of how you will get the deer out of the woods without aggregating the injury/incision. It’s the most beautiful season, so at least you will be out there to enjoy the beauty! Good luck!


----------



## Drew A

If I shot it in my front field, I would get my tractor with a front-end loader. Just field dress it while hanging from the bucket and haul it back to the barn in the bucket. Don't want to put too much strain on my new knee.


----------



## hobbs4421

Drew A said:


> If I shot it in my front field, I would get my tractor with a front-end loader. Just field dress it while hanging from the bucket and haul it back to the barn in the bucket. Don't want to put too much strain on my new knee.


Sounds like a great plan. I had a stomach surgery about 8 years ago, and I was not as able to lift anything heavy. I hunted maybe a half mile up the mountain, which wasn’t bad when I was healthy because I would just drag the dead deer down hill to my truck. What I did that year was use a deer cart(instead of dragging), then I’d drive the truck as close to the deer and put a come along in my truck bed and I would crank the deer into the bed of my truck instead of picking it up and tossing the deer in. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## ZDC

Just got back from a trip to the shanengo river dam. 

Catch of the day was this 21.5 inch walleye









The weird catch of the day was a 13 ish inch channel catfish I caught on a spinner, the hookset was perfect in the corner of the mouth , never seen or heard of anyone catching a cat on a spinner so that was pretty cool. 


The sad story of the day is I lost a massive hook-jaw brown trout. 

While I was out wading around about 6 yards away from me a massive brown trout hit a creek chub that I had been watching as I reeled in my spinner. So I cast out and I saw him take it as soon as it hit the water . 

I set the hook and watched as line just started peeling out of my spool ( I was using my ultra light rod , it made the walleye a fun fight 😊). After fighting it about 10 minutes I finally got it to were I could get a good look at it. It was somewhere around 24-28 inches. Would have definitely been a new personal best brown. As I was about the put him on the stringer he popped of my hook and went free. ( That is why my walleye is bloody, as soon as I got him in I stabbed him) 


About 10 casts later I caught the walleye with helps with the heartbreak from that trout, I'll probably be going back to the dam sometime this weekend, hopefully I can get another good walleye or a change at the big brown.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've caught channels in the river on 1/4oz Joe's Flies Spinner before. My 96yr old friend who loves to eat fish would be drooling over that walleye!


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've caught channels in the river on 1/4oz Joe's Flies Spinner before. My 96yr old friend who loves to eat fish would be drooling over that walleye!


I don't like fish, but fresh walleye and trout are great.

Unfortunately I had to leave just as I was starting to figure out the walleye there. Hopefully next time I'll come home with a full stringer


----------



## LetThemGrow

Spent a few days up in the Pine Creek Valley…what a treasure that is!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Convinced Pop to head to the river with me before he leaves for Potter tomorrow…sure glad he went….boated 22 flounder, lost plenty more (lol)

We kept two ‘overs’ 23” and 19”


















As I’ve mentioned before the Jersey regs are nuts this year…they have a 1” slot (17”-18”) and you’re permitted two in the slot and one over for a three fish limited….

My cousin and his buddy were there and they caught around 50….they were releasing 20+” fish as they kept they’re overs early….I guess in that regard the limits are working.

In 4 trips to Jersey this spring I’ve caught more flounder than I have in the last 3 years years in DE. The DE limits are 16” min with 4 fish limit….maybe that’s why there aren’t as many around….I’ve got 24 hours on the Indian River bay this year in our new boat and only 2-blue fish and a skate[emoji44]


----------



## Mr. October

We shot the Black Rifle Coffee course at TAC yesterday. I shot much better than last year. It is in the mid 40s here this morning and feels like deer season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

RMEF at 11:30 today and Sitka at 10 tomorrow. Headed out in about an hour. This year I actually have pins out to 90 instead of having a brand new string (thx Perry) and getting a 20yd pin set the morning of


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> RMEF at 11:30 today and Sitka at 10 tomorrow. Headed out in about an hour. This year I actually have pins out to 90 instead of having a brand new string (thx Perry) and getting a 20yd pin set the morning of


We are shooting RMEF tomorrow and are not shooting today. I’m going over later to work on my longer marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

5C & 3C for me with some Tennessee mixed in. 
Heading to our place in 3C now having just left Acadia NP. Beautiful scenery but could never live in that society.
The Reveal cams are such a blessing I get wildlife pics day and night, couple nice bucks developing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> 5C & 3C for me with some Tennessee mixed in.
> Heading to our place in 3C now having just left Acadia NP. Beautiful scenery but could never live in that society.
> The Reveal cams are such a blessing I get wildlife pics day and night, couple nice bucks developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you experience a Cadillac Mountain sunrise?


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Did you experience a Cadillac Mountain sunrise?


Couldn’t do it, done by reservation now and every day was booked [emoji35]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Couldn’t do it, done by reservation now and every day was booked [emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad. We got our teenagers up early for it and afterwards even they said it was worth it!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC, member that conversation we were having about your hat and me wanting a turkey version? Well, I couldn't help myself and did some doodling. It's not ready for production yet, but I think it has some promise


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The Reveal cams are such a blessing I get wildlife pics day and night, couple nice bucks developing.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have been an interesting addition to the arsenal…can keep tabs on some pretty gnarly areas without having to get into them…have had a cam out since 1/15 and batts still reading 70% and I get between 5-20 pics per day


----------



## Mathias

Clover really shot up since last visit.







_


----------



## rogersb

I found a couple nice spots last rifle season I'm going to throw a cell cam in. I haven't ran a camera on public in a few years but mostly because bears chewed on them. This time I'll put them high and angle them down.


----------



## davydtune

The only bigger shoot I'm going to hit this summer is The Traditional Rendvous up here at Meadville Archers. It's the 17th, 18th, & 19th of this month. It's a real hoot! Lots of targets on the range plus aerials, running deer, knife and tomahawk throwing, ect. We'll be camping there the whole weekend. Trad only but a good few builders and knappers as well. Just a super great group of folks


----------



## davydtune

Also built me a couple new knives yesterday 
The bigger one is a 5" mahogany obsidian blade with a black locust handle and the smaller is a 2-3/4" plain obsidian blade with a whitetail antler handle. Wanted to do both with antler but couldn't get exactly what I wanted with the antlers I have on hand for the bigger one. Now to make a sheath to hold the pair.


----------



## ZDC

Last time I tried to make a Flint knife it went so bad that the Native American burial ground had an earthquake because they were all rolling over in their graves all at once.


----------



## davydtune

ZDC said:


> Last time I tried to make a Flint knife it went so bad that the Native American burial ground had an earthquake because they were all rolling over in their graves all at once.


Don't feel bad as I don't even want to talk about how much $ I've spent on and how many pounds of rock I've destroyed to get to this point  and I'm still not very good at it, lol! Has been a very large learning curve for me but at least I'm getting some useable pieces.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> RMEF at 11:30 today and Sitka at 10 tomorrow. Headed out in about an hour. This year I actually have pins out to 90 instead of having a brand new string (thx Perry) and getting a 20yd pin set the morning of


How'd you like the 122 yard elk and the climb down the cliff face on RMEF?


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Also built me a couple new knives yesterday
> The bigger one is a 5" mahogany obsidian blade with a black locust handle and the smaller is a 2-3/4" plain obsidian blade with a whitetail antler handle. Wanted to do both with antler but couldn't get exactly what I wanted with the antlers I have on hand for the bigger one. Now to make a sheath to hold the pair.


Wow! those look great!!


----------



## ZDC

davydtune said:


> Don't feel bad as I don't even want to talk about how much $ I've spent on and how many pounds of rock I've destroyed to get to this point  and I'm still not very good at it, lol! Has been a very large learning curve for me but at least I'm getting some useable pieces.


I found a somewhat large deposit of flint at a local creek so I have a large supply if I look. But I keep going out fishing there saying I'll gather some new Flint but I catch a bunch of fish and forget until I get back home 

so then I'm like , welp time to go fishing again


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> How'd you like the 122 yard elk and the climb down the cliff face on RMEF?


This year I did much better. The Sitka course was much like last years version. Only a few minor changes. Really liked the RMEF course. Will do it again next year. 
All in I only lost one arrow Sat and one Sunday, broke one arrow on a rock on Sat on the RMEF as well. So three arrows over a weekend is not bad for me.

How did you do?


----------



## Mathias

Picked up some motivation for grouse/pheasant/dove season this year. I sure wish the grouse numbers would rebound.
28ga, my favorite shotgun.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Picked up some motivation for grouse/pheasant/dove season this year. I sure wish the grouse numbers would rebound.
> 28ga, my favorite shotgun.
> View attachment 7636676


That is some really nice wood! I'd be scared to take that out of the safe.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> This year I did much better. The Sitka course was much like last years version. Only a few minor changes. Really liked the RMEF course. Will do it again next year.
> All in I only lost one arrow Sat and one Sunday, broke one arrow on a rock on Sat on the RMEF as well. So three arrows over a weekend is not bad for me.
> 
> How did you do?


WAAAYYYY better than last year. I got away from a trigger again which helped tremendously. I also went to Axcel Landslyde sight so I had actual marks for longer distances. It didn't really help on the 122 yard elk though. Dummy me . . it occurred to me later I could have flipped my arrow upside down and moved my sight down further to get a better mark for it. I lost a total of 3 arrows. One on the 98 yard elk near the end of RMEF that I missed low. I'm still not sure how. I 10'd the first 98 yard elk. The other two arrows I lost were mostly because I'm an idiot. On the BRC course, there was a chip shot 27 yard target . . except I forgot to cock my AAE Prophecy rest and shot two feet low and stuck my arrow in a downed tree about 10 yards away. The second was on the easy shot through the rocks at 29 yards on RMEF when I used the wrong pin. I'd been using my bottom pin all day. That was the only target on the course when I'd use anything less and I used the 40 yard pin out of habit. Oops. 

I'm going to switch back to a QAD rest before hunting season. I don't like having to remember to cock the rest. I almost always do, but I like that the QAD cocks itself if you forget. 

I also picked up a NockOn Nock2It release. I could have probably gotten a better deal used but archery season isn't that far away and I wanted to start working with it. I changed my draw length on my bow a 1/2" longer to go from he wrist strap release to the back tension release and I'd like to keep it that way for hunting so want the hand-held trigger release. The Nock2It feels _really_ good in the hand and with the release trainer. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Picked up some motivation for grouse/pheasant/dove season this year. I sure wish the grouse numbers would rebound.
> 28ga, my favorite shotgun.
> View attachment 7636676


Do you get PA Game News? There was a good article in either the March or April edition about grouse and the proactive things the PGC is trying to do to increase habitat and numbers. Ditching the late season seems to have helped a lot by protecting mature birds that do better getting through winter and breeding.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I don't think that I am unique in that every once and a while I think and wonder about the choices I've made thus far in my life. No doubt one of the best decisions was convincing this lovely gal to hitch her wagon to my train 22 years ago. We were laying in bed Sat night after a day spent 'landscaping' the house and she asks...why don't we go fishing tomorrow at that place in Jersey where you took you dad.....I almost fell out of bed. 

What a day!! We boated 38 flounder and a 26" blue....our 'overs' were 23' and 21' and we had three out of 4 'slots' filled before we called it a day..it's hard to believe we were throwing back 19'-20" fish. The 23" fish tipped the scales at 4lbs, 10oz...a guy right next to us, caught a slob that was 29"...that was probably an 8-9lb fish!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I don't think that I am unique in that every once and a while I think and wonder about the choices I've made thus far in my life. No doubt one of the best decisions was convincing this lovely gal to hitch her wagon to my train 22 years ago. We were laying in bed Sat night after a day spent 'landscaping' the house and she asks...why don't we go fishing tomorrow at that place in Jersey where you took you dad.....I almost fell out of bed.
> 
> What I day!! We boated 38 flounder and a 26" blue....our 'overs' were 23' and 21' and we had three out of 4 'slots' filled before we called it a day..it's hard to believe we were throwing back 19'-20" fish. The 23" fish tipped the scales at 4lbs, 10oz...a guy right next to us, caught a slob that was 29"...that was probably an 8-9lb fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be headed to the famed Nantucket Shoals in July in pursuit of some of the true giants.


Sounds like I need to beat feet down to go fishing ASAP.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let me know if you're in the area...they are killing them in the river....Laurie was having a lot of trouble with the jerk-shads and buck-tails, so I set her up with a simple double dropper rig with minnows and she slayed them....in fact she caught 13 fish in about 90-mins, once we made that switch for her. I stuck primarily with a 6" Berkley Jerk Shad on a 3/8oz VMC Boxer jig head....white, nuclear chicken and pink shine were getting it done. I think I caught a dozen on the same white jerk shad before I had to swap out; and I am NO-Pro....only folks I didn't see catching were those who clearly had no idea about anything they were doing and shouldn't have been on a boat.....and there were PLENTY of those folks around. Witnessed a guy throw a cast net, from his boat into the path of an oncoming boat that didn't shut it's motor down, which subsequently grabbed his net and pulled him off of the bow if his boat. Needless to say the ensuing altercation drew a crown Had another boat drive past us close enough to grab my line and cut it with their motor, so there was some craziness. We saw a paddle kayaker hook up with a 30"+ in striper that pulled him directly into the bridge. Everyone thought he was done for, but somehow/someway he managed to avoid a major situation, although he did loose his rod. We know the striper was 30" because about an hour later someone else hooked his rod and brought in the rod and the fish....like I said craziness!!

To be fair, it was my first weekend trip to the River and all I can say is that it's well worth taking a day out of the office to avoid some of the shenanigans we witnessed.

We are planning to hit the famed Nantucket Shoals the third week in July in pursuit of their infamous 10+lb fluke. Have to book those 6-packs a year in advance. Hopefully all of this practice now will pay off then!!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Let me know if you're in the area...they are killing them in the river....Laurie was having a lot of trouble with the jerk-shads and buck-tails, so I set her up with a simple double dropper rig with minnows and she slayed them....in fact she caught 13 fish in about 90-mins, once we made that switch for her. I stuck primarily with a 6" Berkley Jerk Shad on a 3/8oz VMC Boxer jig head....white, nuclear chicken and pink shine were getting it done. I think I caught a dozen on the same white jerk shad before I had to swap out; and I am NO-Pro....only folks I didn't see catching were those who clearly had no idea about anything they were doing and shouldn't have been on a boat.....and there were PLENTY of those folks around. Witnessed a guy throw a cast net, from his boat into the path of an oncoming boat that didn't shut it's motor down, which subsequently grabbed his net and pulled him off of the bow if his boat. Needless to say the ensuing altercation drew a crown Had another boat drive past us close enough to grab my line and cut it with their motor, so there was some craziness. We saw a paddle kayaker hook up with a 30"+ in striper that pulled him directly into the bridge. Everyone thought he was done for, but somehow/someway he managed to avoid a major situation, although he did loose his rod. We know the striper was 30" because about an hour later someone else hooked his rod and brought in the rod and the fish....like I said craziness!!
> 
> To be fair, it was my first weekend trip to the River and all I can say is that it's well worth taking a day out of the office to avoid some of the shenanigans we witnessed.
> 
> We are planning to hit the famed Nantucket Shoals the third week in July in pursuit of their infamous 10+lb fluke. Have to book those 6-packs a year in advance. Hopefully all of this practice now will pay off then!!


So you got dinner and a show.


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> Wow! those look great!!


Thank you!


----------



## davydtune

ZDC said:


> I found a somewhat large deposit of flint at a local creek so I have a large supply if I look. But I keep going out fishing there saying I'll gather some new Flint but I catch a bunch of fish and forget until I get back home
> 
> so then I'm like , welp time to go fishing again


Nice! Wish I could find some around me but mostly slate, shale, and sandstone. I do find chert from time to time but it's all freeze fractured and general pretty small nodules. Fun though is the best piece I've found came out of my garden, lol! I've been holding off on knapping it though as I don't want to destroy it  Actually am working on a project I'm calling "yard arrows"  Want to build at least one from everything I find in my small 1/2 acre. Have the chert, the shafts, the cordage, and the pine pitch, just need to get proper feathers and those have been hard to come by.


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Picked up some motivation for grouse/pheasant/dove season this year. I sure wish the grouse numbers would rebound.
> 28ga, my favorite shotgun.
> View attachment 7636676


Gorgeous!


----------



## dougell

Does anyone have any experience tuning a newer Mathews?I bought this VXR the winter before last and had a bugger of a time getting my broadheads tuned last year.I bought the same bow for my son and other him shooting 2" SHORTER,We're shooting the exact same set up.70LB WITH 28 1/4 Gold tip 340's and QAD rests.His shot broadheads perfect with minimal tinkering and last year I ran out of horizontal adjustment before getting acceptable flight,way past factory specs.I took both bows to get new cables and strings and told the tech(good shop)to check the top hats on mine.As it turned out,the bearing in the lower cam was detroyed.He replaced the cam and while it shoots much better,Every BH is shooting slightly low and to the left.I moved the rest slightly in both directions and while it moved the point of impact,it still hasn't brought the field point and BH together.Well,at least it hasn't brought the slick tricks and tooth of the arrow together.The magnus black hornets and Kudu's shoot dead nuts on.I know,so just shoot either of them but it just bugs me that I can't get the ST's to shoot perfect.I've used them since 2003 and never had a problem getting them tuned.With the naked eye,they look like lazer beams.It also shoots bullet holes through paper and I walk back tuned it as well.I haven't shot a bare shaft yet.I may try a 300 spine shaft just to see but this is perplexing.


----------



## ZDC

davydtune said:


> Nice! Wish I could find some around me but mostly slate, shale, and sandstone. I do find chert from time to time but it's all freeze fractured and general pretty small nodules. Fun though is the best piece I've found came out of my garden, lol! I've been holding off on knapping it though as I don't want to destroy it  Actually am working on a project I'm calling "yard arrows"  Want to build at least one from everything I find in my small 1/2 acre. Have the chert, the shafts, the cordage, and the pine pitch, just need to get proper feathers and those have been hard to come by.


I tried that along with building a bow. 

The arrows were made with some small saplings which after trying to harden them still were about 70,000 spine 

The bow , a long bow I made of a young oak , went less well than the arrows , after building it I knocked an arrow and slowly worked the string back to my cheek. 

Upon releasing the arrow flew straight into the ground , the 2nd shot went like sideways rainbow and it wasn't even June so I was kinda surprised. 

So yeah I'll just stick to my recurve and compound.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Does anyone have any experience tuning a newer Mathews?I bought this VXR the winter before last and had a bugger of a time getting my broadheads tuned last year.I bought the same bow for my son and other him shooting 2" SHORTER,We're shooting the exact same set up.70LB WITH 28 1/4 Gold tip 340's and QAD rests.His shot broadheads perfect with minimal tinkering and last year I ran out of horizontal adjustment before getting acceptable flight,way past factory specs.I took both bows to get new cables and strings and told the tech(good shop)to check the top hats on mine.As it turned out,the bearing in the lower cam was detroyed.He replaced the cam and while it shoots much better,Every BH is shooting slightly low and to the left.I moved the rest slightly in both directions and while it moved the point of impact,it still hasn't brought the field point and BH together.Well,at least it hasn't brought the slick tricks and tooth of the arrow together.The magnus black hornets and Kudu's shoot dead nuts on.I know,so just shoot either of them but it just bugs me that I can't get the ST's to shoot perfect.I've used them since 2003 and never had a problem getting them tuned.With the naked eye,they look like lazer beams.It also shoots bullet holes through paper and I walk back tuned it as well.I haven't shot a bare shaft yet.I may try a 300 spine shaft just to see but this is perplexing.


Clean up the low impact first by moving the rest up slightly. That might also fix the left impact. If not, then move the rest slightly to the right to try and clean that up.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Well . . since I mentioned it in last years thread and it is June 2 . .here ya go. You know who you are and what to do.
> 
> View attachment 7634648


I've been thinking this over for a while now. Just a warning for you. I think it's against the rules for anyone other than Nicko to start this thread.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I've been thinking this over for a while now. Just a warning for you. I think it's against the rules for anyone other than Nicko to start this thread.


He deferred to the group at large. See his post at the end of last year's thread.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> He deferred to the group at large. See his post at the end of last year's thread.


He doesn't get to make the rules on this.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Clean up the low impact first by moving the rest up slightly. That might also fix the left impact. If not, then move the rest slightly to the right to try and clean that up.


That was the first thing I did.It brought the broadhead up but but now the field points shoot higher.We'll see if a stiffer spine will make a difference


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> That was the first thing I did.It brought the broadhead up but but now the field points shoot higher.*We'll see if a stiffer spine will make a difference*


That is what I was going to suggest.


----------



## Gene94

Getting ready to build a new set of arrows for this year and starting to see some decent bucks on camera. Some great doe/fawn pics too!
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice Gene! I saw a stud in the making in my clover last night, caught me unaware as I tried to peek at my plot below the house.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> That was the first thing I did.It brought the broadhead up but but now the field points shoot higher.We'll see if a stiffer spine will make a difference


Yes, please share your findings. When tuning, I move my QAD 1 click at a time. It takes forever, but the results are worth it.

Just another thought. Did you shoot more than one the ST tipped arrow? Maybe the arrow or insert is the issue.


----------



## davydtune

ZDC said:


> I tried that along with building a bow.
> 
> The arrows were made with some small saplings which after trying to harden them still were about 70,000 spine
> 
> The bow , a long bow I made of a young oak , went less well than the arrows , after building it I knocked an arrow and slowly worked the string back to my cheek.
> 
> Upon releasing the arrow flew straight into the ground , the 2nd shot went like sideways rainbow and it wasn't even June so I was kinda surprised.
> 
> So yeah I'll just stick to my recurve and compound.


I hear that. It's been a long slow journey for me. I've been working towards this goal for years and have had many failures. Every bow I've built has failed so far but they get better everytime and I have learned a ton from each failure. The arrows I've done fairly well with and I have several that are suitable for certain. I built a crude spine tester so I've been able to sort and group my self shafts. Thought I was going to be able to try and make it all happen last season but then my last bow had a piece of the grain lift on the back of the bow 😔 Was shooting well with it up to that point. I did aquire enough osage orange a couple winters back that I now have a couple dozen staves put up and ready to go. I figure if I cant get it by the time I go through all those then it isnt meant to be, lol!


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Yes, please share your findings. When tuning, I move my QAD 1 click at a time. It takes forever, but the results are worth it.
> 
> Just another thought. Did you shoot more than one the ST tipped arrow? Maybe the arrow or insert is the issue.


Yep.I tried a couple different ST's and a 4 bladed tooth of the arrow.They all shot to the exact same point of impact which is about 2" low and 2" to the left.The arrows all spun perfect and I mixed up the arrows as well.The two bladed black hornets and Kudu's were dead on.


----------



## ZDC

Just got back from a quick walleye and trout mission at the shanengo river dam. 

No walleye and my brother caught one nice 16in rainbow that was released. 

The only thing that seemed to be biting was catfish 
I caught 9 cats, 2 crappie, 2 smallmouth, one hybrid bass , and a nice 16 inch largemouth. 

Here's the thing though, I was throwing spinners and rapalas. So I was pretty amazed with the amount of cats caught. 

They weren't fighting like normals cats either
They were making fast long pulls, tons of head shakes, charging towards me and they were JUMPING. They were pretty fun to fight especially because I was using my ultra light rod. 

Problem was now 5 spinners and 3 rapalas are now destroyed beyond repair because of them. 

The catch of the day though was this guy 










I didn't bring my scale but probably ~ 18 lbs give or take a few , and 26 inches 

Caught him on a 1/8 oz Tomas spinner and and my ultralight rod and reel setup. 

Battled him about 10-15 minutes and by the time I got him in I'm not sure who was more tired from the whole ordeal.


----------



## Schleprock1

Just a little off topic but if anybody is looking for a HUNTING truck I have a 2008 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel for sale. PM me for details if interested.

Look at that it is a hunting post.....


----------



## davydtune

I filmed a bachelor group of 6 bucks while turkey hunting a few weeks ago. Hard to tell yet but the one looks like he will be a contender. Big body and looks like he'll have some mass. If he is who I think he is he will be a stud this year


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Just a little off topic but if anybody is looking for a HUNTING truck I have a 2008 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel for sale. PM me for details if interested.
> 
> Look at that it is a hunting post.....


Does it come with a full tank?


----------



## ZDC

^^^
Here is the spinner I caught that catfish on 










Got him with all 3 hooks


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> Does it come with a full tank?


Only if you pay full asking price! I just filled the tank on the replacement truck last night. Still had a quarter tank when I started and it cost me $156. The pump shut off at $125 and I had to put the credit card in again to finish.


----------



## Mathias

Loves some 🐿 hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> Only if you pay full asking price! I just filled the tank on the replacement truck last night. Still had a quarter tank when I started and it cost me $156. The pump shut off at $125 and I had to put the credit card in again to finish.


Have to love the pump/card limits. Had to put my card in 3x times to fill the truck and the boat...didn't even look at the total; why?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dogs got another snake last night...roughly 4'er....I'm starting to wonder how long those critters have been around and we just never noticed. I swear my male, Storm, hunts them...he searches just about every square inch of the yard every time I let him out. I've said since early-on that he he has problems....


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Dogs got another snake last night...roughly 4'er....I'm starting to wonder how long those critters have been around and we just never noticed. I swear my male, Storm, hunts them...he searches just about every square inch of the yard every time I let him out. I've said since early-on that he he has problems....


My cocker got a garter snake last night.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> ^^^
> Here is the spinner I caught that catfish on
> View attachment 7638331
> 
> 
> 
> Got him with all 3 hooks


I straighten bends like that out the best I can and keep fishing. Getting it back to true probably won't happen but even a slight extra wobble won't hurt it's fishing catching ability much as long as the blade still turns like it should. I've replaced trebles by cutting the old one off and put a new one on with a split ring.

I'm not sure exactly what you meant by a destroyed crankbait but if it's only cosmetic to the color scheme from being repeatedly bitten, I've kept myself in the game a few times while I was still fishing by modifying the colors or touching them back up with sharpie markers. Doesn't work too bad on plastics either.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I straighten bends like that out the best I can and keep fishing. Getting it back to true probably won't happen but even a slight extra wobble won't hurt it's fishing catching ability much as long as the blade still turns like it should. I've replaced trebles by cutting the old one off and put a new one on with a split ring.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you meant by a destroyed crankbait but if it's only cosmetic to the color scheme from being repeatedly bitten, I've kept myself in the game a few times while I was still fishing by modifying the colors or touching them back up with sharpie markers. Doesn't work too bad on plastics either.


I already bent back a few of the damaged spinners and went to Walmart to get new hooks for the spinner. As for the rapala , I'm not sure exactly how but the lip was broken so it doesn't swim as it is supposed to and the loop you attach the treble hook to was pulled out. 

I'm always bending stuff back into place to get more life out of them, but I believe the rapala is beyond saving. As for the spinners , new hooks and they should be good to go.


----------



## rogersb

My dogs don't care one bit about snakes or frogs but put a turtle in front of them and they go to town chewing on that shell.


----------



## Straw

I see license go on sale Monday the 13th


----------



## ZDC

Not too bad for may 25th 



















Pulled the cards and got a few pictures of him along with some pictures of some smaller bucks.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Not too bad for may 25th
> View attachment 7638832
> 
> 
> View attachment 7638833
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the cards and got a few pictures of him along with some pictures of some smaller bucks.


He's gonna be a good one.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> He's gonna be a good one.


That is the one I named Crabs , because he spent a lot of time under a crab apple tree. Last year he was a very good 8point and he caught wind of me at 9 yards and spooked off, I hadn't seen him for a few months until I got a pic of him chasing a doe. I'm glad to see him coming back. 

Here is a pic of him around mid June last year , I'm excited to see how he turns out.


----------



## Mathias

ZDC, your season is looking bright!


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Couldn’t do it, done by reservation now and every day was booked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know when we did it a few years ago it was crowded (mid May), but I didn't think it was bad enough to warrant reservations.

It was pretty cool to see though.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> ZDC, your season is looking bright!


Hopefully I don't mess it up like last time 😂


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Does anyone have any experience tuning a newer Mathews?I bought this VXR the winter before last and had a bugger of a time getting my broadheads tuned last year.I bought the same bow for my son and other him shooting 2" SHORTER,We're shooting the exact same set up.70LB WITH 28 1/4 Gold tip 340's and QAD rests.His shot broadheads perfect with minimal tinkering and last year I ran out of horizontal adjustment before getting acceptable flight,way past factory specs.I took both bows to get new cables and strings and told the tech(good shop)to check the top hats on mine.As it turned out,the bearing in the lower cam was detroyed.He replaced the cam and while it shoots much better,Every BH is shooting slightly low and to the left.I moved the rest slightly in both directions and while it moved the point of impact,it still hasn't brought the field point and BH together.Well,at least it hasn't brought the slick tricks and tooth of the arrow together.The magnus black hornets and Kudu's shoot dead nuts on.I know,so just shoot either of them but it just bugs me that I can't get the ST's to shoot perfect.I've used them since 2003 and never had a problem getting them tuned.With the naked eye,they look like lazer beams.It also shoots bullet holes through paper and I walk back tuned it as well.I haven't shot a bare shaft yet.I may try a 300 spine shaft just to see but this is perplexing.


I'd be surprised if the shaft is the issue, but I've seen crazier things. If you run out of horizontal adjustment on the rest, you will probably have to change the top hats. Hopefully just flip them rather than buy a different set. It will be interesting to see how the bow shoots field points after you get it shooting broadheads. In theory it should shoot the same, but....

One thing I will say, I'd bet a lot of money that the issue ISN'T the slick tricks. 

I played with a TRX38 over the winter and while I didn't like having to mess with the hats, it did tune fairly well...at least fit field points.


----------



## dougell

The original issue,when I ran out of adjustment was because the bearing in the lower cam was trashed.I thought it was a top hat issue until that was discovered.When they replaced the cam,they did reverse the one top hat.This is the first time in a long time that I've been perplexed with a tuning issue.When I got the bow back,it shot really well at the factory center shot specs.Those slick tricks and tooth of the arrow were just a little off.It just bugs me that a little tweaking isn't getting them where I want them.I'm not an expert tech but it makes me lean a little towards spine.It wouldn't be the first time I WAS WRONG.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I'd be surprised if the shaft is the issue, but I've seen crazier things. If you run out of horizontal adjustment on the rest, you will probably have to change the top hats. Hopefully just flip them rather than buy a different set. It will be interesting to see how the bow shoots field points after you get it shooting broadheads. In theory it should shoot the same, but....
> 
> One thing I will say, I'd bet a lot of money that the issue ISN'T the slick tricks.
> 
> I played with a TRX38 over the winter and while I didn't like having to mess with the hats, it did tune fairly well...at least fit field points.


I love my PSE EVO EVL. But the Mathews top hats were infinitely easier than spacers on the axle. There is a limited ability to yoke tune the EVO series but since the ends of the yolk are up agains the cam it is very limited.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm pretty simple. I shoot stuff, sometimes with a bow. There's obviously a reason I keep bows for years. Now I gotta ask, WTH is a tophat? I might have been doing this hunting thing wrong all these years.


----------



## dougell

A top hat is essentially a bushing with a spacer on the axle of the newer Mathews bows.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7639020


 That's what kept going through my mind


----------



## nicko

I won’t be in a rush to shoot a deer this coming season. I still have three backstrap steaks left which I never have at this time of year, and a whole lot of burger and steaks. Will be content to just enjoy time in a stand. 

No changes for me. 5C and 3A. I’ll likely overbuy on antlerless tags as usual and overpack for trips.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I won’t be in a rush to shoot a deer this coming season. I still have three backstrap steaks left which I never have at this time of year, and a whole lot of burger and steaks. Will be content to just enjoy time in a stand.
> 
> No changes for me. 5C and 3A. I’ll likely overbuy on antlerless tags as usual and overpack for trips.


Come about August I'm usually looking for takers for venison. It's a bit of a gamble. I don't want to go pissing off the red gods of the hunt by being arrogant. I put two deer in the freezer last year and we aren't going through it as fast as we normally do. I'll be getting antler less tags for 5D and 3D with the intent to use one if needed. I'll have tags for NJ too.


----------



## jacobh

I must be oddball out. I’m rapidly losing deer meat. Can’t wait for season to start as I’m starting to run down quickly. Pretty much all we eat


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I must be oddball out. I’m rapidly losing deer meat. Can’t wait for season to start as I’m starting to run down quickly. Pretty much all we eat


We were on the road for a month. I took some along but we had pretty good luck fishing and ate a lot of fish.


----------



## dougell

We went through 10 deer this past year.I'll be out by July.


----------



## nicko

I’m the only one eating it in my house. I did not know as much about proper preparation and trimming with the first deer I got and one meal we had turned my wife off to it forever. 

It won’t go to waste. Just taking me longer to get through it then normal but I did put three deer in the freezer this year and the most I’ve ever gotten was two.


----------



## jacobh

Doug u got me beat we got 6 and will be out


----------



## hobbs4421

I still have quite a bit left, but we are going through it


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I forget how many deer I shot last year but think it was 5. Were still doing fairly well on venison though we weren't eating right for about a 5-6 week span. Dad didn't get a deer last year so maybe he'll be back up to par health wise by archery season and will have some luck again. 

Was getting gear ready for the smallmouth bass opener tomorrow and couldn't find a lure that was working very well last season, of course, it was the only one I had and forgot I didn't have it anymore. Sure enough, I consulted my records from last year and read that a smallie going about 16"s had broken me off and then jumped out of the water right in front of me taunting me with it still stuck in it's mouth. I guess that's why I couldn't find it .

Was going to take a hike or 2 this week with the best still camera I've ever had my hands on (borrowed from my sis) and see what I encountered...and then ended up not even making it out. Maybe I'll see some wildlife along the way tomorrow?


----------



## rogersb

Between my wife and I if I shoot 2 deer that's enough. We just don't eat enough red meat to justify more. I do like to shoot a third though to give to her parents.


----------



## CBB

We shot 10 between the boys, my dad and i. 3 were in Missouri. 1 of those was donated. This is the first year ive had to take it easy on venison so i dont run out before Oct.


----------



## hobbs4421

Between my wife, daughter and myself, we filled all of our tags and had lots of meat. We still have quite a bit left, but as the archery season approaches, we eat a lot more, as we need to free up space for next seasons game. We eat a decent amount through the year, but we are somewhat conservative be a we want it to last, but from now until September we will be slamming the deer meat! I have a venison stew that we will finish at lunch time and marinated deer steaks for dinner. Venison steak and eggs for breakfast tomorrow…. God is good! He always provides what we need! Looking forward to seeing what He gives us this fall and winter!


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Between my wife and I if I shoot 2 deer that's enough. We just don't eat enough red meat to justify more. I do like to shoot a third though to give to her parents.


That's the same for us. My wife enjoys all the fish and game I bring home but it is just the two of us and we eat other things too. I spend a lot of the season watching deer walk by.


----------



## Johnboy60

Cooking two venison roasts on charcoal grill. I take them to 128 degrees internal temp., pull em off and let them set for ten minutes. Rubbed them with olive oil, garlic and salt and pepper.


----------



## jacobh

^^^^ looks great!!! I had pheasant noodles and corn as the wife and kids are on vacation. Nothing special but man pheasants good


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> That's the same for us. My wife enjoys all the fish and game I bring home but it is just the two of us and we eat other things too. I spend a lot of the season watching deer walk by.


Same. Two is enough now with just the wife and I. When all three boys were here we could eat as many as we killed. We had six or seven a couple years when they were all hunting. I sure miss them.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A few pics from this morn while fishing at the river... 
















































Didn't see this one fast enough, not sure if it was carrying a pup or had made a kill.

























Was watching deer and zoomed in on them taking pics off the tripod at one point, when a bald eagle came flying right past me, with a good sized fish grasped in it's talons. Didn't have much chance to capture that unfortunately.
River was a bit higher then when I checked it earlier this week but still running clear. Caught 16 smallies and a few walleye. Probably going to be the last season my old fishing buddy is still with us to enjoy fresh caught fish, she turned 96yrs young near the end of May. Kept 2 of the walleye to get her going.








I thought it was rather interesting when I watched one of the walleye on the stringer purge itself of three...3 to 4" catfish.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Yep.I tried a couple different ST's and a 4 bladed tooth of the arrow.They all shot to the exact same point of impact which is about 2" low and 2" to the left.The arrows all spun perfect and I mixed up the arrows as well.The two bladed black hornets and Kudu's were dead on.


It sounds like that bow is dialed in. Iwouldn’t mess with it. Pick a head that groups the best and adjust your sight if needed.


----------



## 138104

First bear picture of the spring. I’m surprised I haven’t gotten any prior to this.
View attachment 7639916


----------



## Mr. October

@12-Ringer your NJ fishing trips . . which river are you fishing? Are you renting a boat or do you have your own? If renting . . where?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shark River, I have my own, but don't trailer it over, rent the boats out of Fisherman's Den in Belmar - $125 from whenever you pick it up until 4:00PM or $90 for 4hours. Let me know if you're thinking of heading over, maybe we can connect. I am looking at Thursday 6/16 as a potential date. If you have your own boat, I believe the ramp fee is $25. We keep our boat in Indian River De, not really worth the haul up. (offer to connect is extended to anyone interested).

When my wife was with with I set her up with a top/bottom dropper rig with size 4 baitholders and 1oz bank sinker and she caught them with the same or better frequency that I did with artificial s. Only reason I share is because anyone can do it.

My buddy took his 12 year old son over yesterday, they boated 25; including two 4lbers. at 23" and 24"...and they never even went out front of the bridges, they stayed in the back the entire time....

Most of our larger fish 20"+ are caught in the back channel, the oyster beds are loaded though and I've seen some real nice one caught there...that's where Laurie caught almost all 18 of hers...


----------



## davydtune

Well in and out in about 35 mins but smooth. Licenses and all the dmaps we wanted for the nephew and I


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Shark River, I have my own, but don't trailer it over, rent the boats out of Fisherman's Den in Belmar - $125 from whenever you pick it up until 4:00PM or $90 for 4hours. Let me know if you're thinking of heading over, maybe we can connect. I am looking at Thursday 6/16 as a potential date. If you have your own boat, I believe the ramp fee is $25. We keep our boat in Indian River De, not really worth the haul up. (offer to connect is extended to anyone interested).
> 
> When my wife was with with I set her up with a top/bottom dropper rig with size 4 baitholders and 1oz bank sinker and she caught them with the same or better frequency that I did with artificial s. Only reason I share is because anyone can do it.
> 
> My buddy took his 12 year old son over yesterday, they boated 25; including two 4lbers. at 23" and 24"...and they never even went out front of the bridges, they stayed in the back the entire time....
> 
> Most of our larger fish 20"+ are caught in the back channel, the oyster beds are loaded though and I've seen some real nice one caught there...that's where Laurie caught almost all 18 of hers...
> View attachment 7640184


Thanks. I assumed it was probably Shark River and Belmar but wanted to verify. I don't have my own boat yet. I grew up in South Jersey and miss spending time out on saltwater every weekend. I may try to get down that way and see what I can do. I'll let you know if that happens.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Shark River, I have my own, but don't trailer it over, rent the boats out of Fisherman's Den in Belmar - $125 from whenever you pick it up until 4:00PM or $90 for 4hours. Let me know if you're thinking of heading over, maybe we can connect. I am looking at Thursday 6/16 as a potential date. If you have your own boat, I believe the ramp fee is $25. We keep our boat in Indian River De, not really worth the haul up. (offer to connect is extended to anyone interested).
> 
> When my wife was with with I set her up with a top/bottom dropper rig with size 4 baitholders and 1oz bank sinker and she caught them with the same or better frequency that I did with artificial s. Only reason I share is because anyone can do it.
> 
> My buddy took his 12 year old son over yesterday, they boated 25; including two 4lbers. at 23" and 24"...and they never even went out front of the bridges, they stayed in the back the entire time....
> 
> Most of our larger fish 20"+ are caught in the back channel, the oyster beds are loaded though and I've seen some real nice one caught there...that's where Laurie caught almost all 18 of hers...
> View attachment 7640184


Pick me up in Cape May…lol!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Shark River, I have my own, but don't trailer it over, rent the boats out of Fisherman's Den in Belmar - $125 from whenever you pick it up until 4:00PM or $90 for 4hours. Let me know if you're thinking of heading over, maybe we can connect. I am looking at Thursday 6/16 as a potential date. If you have your own boat, I believe the ramp fee is $25. We keep our boat in Indian River De, not really worth the haul up. (offer to connect is extended to anyone interested).
> 
> When my wife was with with I set her up with a top/bottom dropper rig with size 4 baitholders and 1oz bank sinker and she caught them with the same or better frequency that I did with artificial s. Only reason I share is because anyone can do it.
> 
> My buddy took his 12 year old son over yesterday, they boated 25; including two 4lbers. at 23" and 24"...and they never even went out front of the bridges, they stayed in the back the entire time....
> 
> Most of our larger fish 20"+ are caught in the back channel, the oyster beds are loaded though and I've seen some real nice one caught there...that's where Laurie caught almost all 18 of hers...
> View attachment 7640184


Hey Joe, have you ever done Strathmere Bay and the channels off that? That is typically where i go for flounder with limited luck being a rookie flounder fisherman.


----------



## CBB

Anyone else get their licsense and dmaps today?


----------



## Mathias

found this oldie today. First ‘yote pics in Bucks County.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Hey Joe, have you ever done Strathmere Bay and the channels off that? That is typically where i go for flounder with limited luck being a rookie flounder fisherman.


Yes, we have, but we don't have the same amount of success there...now when the stripers start running, that can be a great spot, but May and June I haven't found a place better than the Shark River...the Lewes canal in DE is a close second, but that can get very crowded because the canal is tight. During the Morris Memorial tournament you can almost walk across the entire canal, by stepping from boat to boat...kind of crazy, but a great cause (pancreatic cancer)





The Joe Morris Memorial Canal Flounder Tournament | Lewes Chamber of Commerce


[[{"fid":"7306","view_mode":"default","fields":{"format":"default","alignment":"","field_file_image_title_text[und][0][value]":false,"field_caption[und][0][value]":"","field_file_image_alt_text[und][0][value]":f




www.leweschamber.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7640823
> 
> found this oldie today. First ‘yote pics in Bucks County.
> View attachment 7640823


Do you know what they are messing with there?


----------



## Mathias

Original pic was much clearer, it looked like a pup to me


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Original pic was much clearer, it looked like a pup to me


That's what I was thinking...was hoping it wasn't a fawn....


----------



## nicko

Lancaster catalogue showed in the mail today. Glanced through it but already knew there was nothing I’m interested in. Set on my bows, set on all accessories on the bows, set on my broadheads, set on my arrows, releases, etc.


----------



## hobbs4421

Just curious who has been successful with rattling buck into bow range in Pa? I can not recall a time where I was successful with rattling gear. I’ve been successful with grunt calls and bleat calls. Let me know what your experiences are and what techniques have worked for you. I rarely rattle when I hunt, mainly because I have scared deer away(mostly doe). So I generally stay quiet during the rut, with the occasional grunt and bleat.


----------



## jacobh

Hobbs I’m in the same boat. To the point I grunt but never rattle anymore.


----------



## Mathias

I’ve blind rattled and grunted in bucks successfully, but never anything that was a shooter in my book. Whenever I have rattled for a good buck in the distance, it has run off 😳 I prefer just to sit quietly and let luck take its course.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have had a lot of success, two of my best three PA buck came charging into antlers, one charged in so quickly that I still had the antlers in my hand and had him walk past at less than 5 yards. I waited until the time was right to drop the antlers for the Synergy (at the time). Then I hit the True Talker 2x and he wheeled around and came right back to his death. Both were on public land as well.

I rarely rattle blindly...I think that's the mistake many make. In most areas of our state the buck to doe ratio is way out of wack, especially the MATURE buck to doe. It is has been my experience that a mature buck prefers NOT to fight, but once he cuts out has a hot doe, he will knuckle up to keep all other deer away from her. It has also been my experience that just because a buck has cut a doe out from the group, that doesn't mean she's ready to roll and she will go through some extraordinary measures to escape, including heading towards other buck. The biggest I've taken was trailing a doe back and forth on the opposite ridge that I was hunting. I watched him chase her back and forth at least 5x in 30mins. The last time through (roughly 150-200 yards away) I hit the antlers pretty aggressively and she turned and made a B-line right for my tree, with him in tow. She came in looking, he came in looking and eventually I was able to make a good shot; PA highly pressured public land.

The other time I was watching a decent buck out on the pipeline making sure he left his mark. He was tearing saplings apart, making scrapes every 15' or so. As soon as the canopy blocked my direct line of sight, I hit the antlers and he responded instantly. First turning to look in my direction, then pinning his ears back and ripping a small sapling from the ground. He stood staring in my direction for what felt like an eternity and the second he turned to walk away, I again hit the TruTalker 1x and that did it, he turned and walked roughly 70 yards, right into my 15 yard lane...again PA public land.

I share these two encounters, because they resulted in a successful harvest, but I have used similar strategies to rattle several buck over the years in PA, DE, and KS. Basically, I rattle at the deer I can see, but I also let their body language/behavior dictate if I rattle or grunt, how soft/aggressively, and how patient I am with the process. I believe that folks who call blindly often get busted, many times without ever even knowing they were busted. I do believe more deer than we ever know respond to varying degrees of calling/rattling. I believe they often do so with the same caution that they rely on to keep themselves alive; slowly circling down wind, looking and listening intently. If the hunter happens NOT to catch a glimpse first, they get busted moving or by scent or whatever. 

I think there are a few who have good rattling spots, say a pinch point or a corner where game approaching from downwind is either impossible or highly unlikely. Where game responding would be forced to expose themselves, like from a bedding area on the opposite side of a meadow/pipeline/field or open woods giving the hunter the advantage of an early look. I do believe many hunters simply think blindly rattling from their current set would be effective and I just haven't had any relative success with that particular strategy anywhere I've hunted.

The best buck I've ever rattled in was in KS, he was a buck the landowner affectionately named Tank and was pushing 170". He came by at first light with a doe well out of range, I waited until the reached about 100 yards out and went nuts with the antlers. They both stopped their chasing to look back in my direction as he looked up the hill, his ears were pinned back and it was apparent he wasn't happy. The stare toward me lasted a few minutes and she took off again with him in tow, up and down the creek bed, roughly 80 yards away. This lasted for about an hour and every time there was a break, I hit the antlers and used a large bleat can. Keep in mind this all taking place just after sunrise and they eventually disappeared down the creek. I decided to stay all day and low and behold around noon he came back intently examining my area from downwind and I do believe it was a direct result of my calling earlier in the day, as he came to within 40 yards and I blew the shot.

With all of this said, we all know there are no absolutes in this SPORT. I have seen the same exact deer react to the same exact stimuli differently day-to-day...most of that has been camera research with flash, IR, blackflash, but I have also grunted/rattled a buck into the base of my tree on Monday and then watched him head for the hills on Thursday when I used the same exact sequence from a different location on the opposite side of the property. I will say this, there is something uniquely special about interacting with the game that you harvest. I think that's one of the biggest draws about elk and turkey hunting.

Hope the dissertation makes some sense (lol).


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> I’ve blind rattled and grunted in bucks successfully, but never anything that was a shooter in my book. Whenever I have rattled for a good buck in the distance, it has run off 😳 I prefer just to sit quietly and let luck take its course.


Yeah, I’ve done more harm than good when rattling. I usually sit quiet and do my best to have the wind in my favor and wait for something to come in close enough to shoot. I usually won’t do much calling(even during the rut) unless a buck is off in the distance and it’s obvious he isn’t going to come in close enough. At that time I’ll grunt or bleat.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I usually don't call to deer very often (usually opting to stay quiet), but it's worked great at times and not so much at others. I've grunted/bleated to deer I could see and blindly grunted in bucks that I couldn't see before I called. Kind of like turkey hunting in that if you give them what they want to hear at a particular moment, they'll come on in... or they won't. Safe to assume most of us have had deer hear our calling that did little more then turn to stare in our direction. Same for deer that have been in or just out of bow range and they didn't act as though they ever even heard a call.

As Joe mentioned, just because you didn't see a deer after you called doesn't mean one didn't respond to calling. It could have just as easily circled you, scented or saw you moving and quietly went the other way without you ever knowing about it. Turkey come in quietly to investigate rather often as well but thank God they have a poor sense of smell.

I've never done much rattling, hard to bring one in if you don't try it, but at the same time I felt out of place trying it when I did. Hard to shake the feeling like I was doing something I didn't want other people to see/hear me doing .

Years ago, a now deceased uncle of mine used to tell us how well rattling worked in Benton. One time he and his son took dad and I to a scaffold he already had setup on a property they hunted. Maybe it was just some extreme luck, but it wasn't 15 minutes after we crawled up in and the calling started that a beautiful 8pt came in so close we could have spit on him.


----------



## vonfoust

I've only ever rattled in one little guy. I pretty much only rattle once or twice a year blindly now as I've seen bucks run away from it. It's usually a last gasp when I havent seen anything in the evening and I'm really bored with 10-15 minutes of light left. 
The only time I've called in a buck and shot it was in KS. It seemed bucks there responded better, at least in my one trip experience there.


----------



## dougell

The vast majority of buck I kill are seen are seen at a distance first or just out of range and then grunted in or called in with the can.I don't rattle as much as I used to because I have confidence with with a grunt tube and a can and I just hate to carry extra junk with me.I have blind rattled in several bucks over the years.Two years ago on the last afternoon,I had a nice buck show up a few minutes after I rattled and then I grunted him in and killed him after he started to walk away.I honestly can't say for sure if the rattling brought him in but I'm pretty sure it did.I've also had several bucks come strait in when blind calling with the can.It doesn't work every time but when it does,it's cool.


----------



## hobbs4421

I have called in several with a bleat can and a few with grunt calls. Part of my problem with rattling with antlers is not being seen while doing it. Ya have to move quite a bit in order to use rattling antlers, and the deer see the slightest amount of movement. I’d feel more comfortable rattling from a blind. So… if I rattle, I will generally use a rattling bag, which is plenty loud enough, but does not require a lot of movement.


----------



## rogersb

I don't rattle but have grunted a few bucks in. I killed a 4.5 YO two years ago by snort wheezing. I had grunted several times and he didn't care so I figured why not try this other thing. Brought him right in at 30 yards.


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Just curious who has been successful with rattling buck into bow range in Pa? I can not recall a time where I was successful with rattling gear. I’ve been successful with grunt calls and bleat calls. Let me know what your experiences are and what techniques have worked for you. I rarely rattle when I hunt, mainly because I have scared deer away(mostly doe). So I generally stay quiet during the rut, with the occasional grunt and bleat.


I rattled several bucks in in NJ. That I remember, I've rattled two in in PA but not quite to bow range. Or at least not where I had a shot. It was quite a few years ago at Marsh Creek State Park. Peak of the rut. My buddy Joe and I were sitting on the ground back by the dam. I was about 100 yards down the ridge from him. He scraped the leaves away from the base of the tree and I believe the big 10 point heard him and thought it was a buck making a scrape and came to investigate. The deer walked so close to Joe it almost knocked his arrow off the rest. It then bedded 5 yards away from him. All he had to do was wait until light. About first light . . I rattled my antlers. The buck jumped up, left Joe holding his bow and made a bee line to me. He'd have come right up to me except another buck came tearing across the spillway and up into the woods about 50 yards below me. The big 10 saw him and headed down the hill for a standoff. I never did get a shot. Were I in a tree stand I'm SURE I would have. 

Otherwise, I've grunted in a lot of bucks and killed them usually with my True Talker. But I don't call blindly. Nor do I make 90% of the god awful noises they make on Outdoor TV. And I've never heard deer make most of those noises. Usually I sit pretty quietly and if a buck is coming to me I let him come. But if he is unsure or moving a different direction, usually a grunt or two does the job. 

I will say, I think the snort-wheeze is the most over-used call in all of hunting. I've been in the deer woods for the better part of 44 years and I've heard exactly one snort-wheeze. It was in NJ. There was a big-bodied buck with a giant set of beat up antlers locked down with a doe across a creek from me about 70 yards away. She must have been putting off some good scents because about 3-4 other bucks came in to be summarily chased off by Mr. Big. One nice 8 point showed up and . . . low and behold . . snort-wheeze! The big boy never even showed himself but the 8 point turned tail and beat it out of there. So if you're gonna use that one you'd better be sure you are talking to the dominant buck.


----------



## Mr. October

Funny rattling story from years ago in NJ.

It was a blind rattle at about 3:00 in the afternoon on a hot sunny November day. I rattled, hit my grunt call a few times, then lazily dropped the grunt call and sat down. It was a really comfortable stand and I put my feet up and head back and was listening to the squirrels in the leaves with my eyes closed. SNAP. "Uh oh". I looked down through the stand and saw antlers. It wasn't a big deer but big enough for me. It was a 6 point that literally came sneaking in behind the tree and cautiously peeked around trying to find the fighting bucks. It looked like he'd must have had his butt kicked recently. Not panicking, I stood up to grab my bow which was hanging in front of me. As I stood I was vaguely aware of added weight that increased as I reached for the bow. My mind didn't comprehend what it was but I almost had my bow. Suddenly, the weight release . . . it was the tail of the chain of the tree stand that had tangled with my dangling grunt call. CLANG!!!! It slapped the stand like Thor's hammer. The buck literally jumped straight up in the air, did a 180 and didn't stop running for over a mile. I could see back to the east and watched him as he ran. I was a little disappointed but really couldn't' stop laughing. I'm certain he thought a bionic buck was coming down from the tree to beat him up.


----------



## Mr. October

Also . . if anyone is in need of a bow press that for home use I can highly recommend the Synunm portable press. It does everything you need it to do and is really easy to use. I had to do a bit of tuning to get my PSE back in spec after some string and cable stretch. It did the job nicely. Very simple to use.


----------



## hobbs4421

With regard to the snort wheeze, I may have heard it once in my entire life, and I’ve spent a lot of time in the woods. I’ve used it a couple times with no luck. I mostly bleat or grunt. I did hear a buck growl once during the peak of the rut a few years back. He scared the crap out of me. I had never heard it before and I thought a big angry bear was coming to be honest. Freeky sound! He was locked down with a doe down over a steep bank. I kept hearing grunts and rustling in the brush, but I couldn’t see the deer due to the lay of the land.


----------



## Sight Window

I got my license online last night!


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> With regard to the snort wheeze, I may have heard it once in my entire life, and I’ve spent a lot of time in the woods. I’ve used it a couple times with no luck. I mostly bleat or grunt. I did hear a buck growl once during the peak of the rut a few years back. He scared the crap out of me. I had never heard it before and I thought a big angry bear was coming to be honest. Freeky sound! He was locked down with a doe down over a steep bank. I kept hearing grunts and rustling in the brush, but I couldn’t see the deer due to the lay of the land.


I've heard that too. Once you know what it is, it definitely gets the adrenaline going and you reach for that bow in a hurry.


----------



## nicko

Still haven’t gotten mine. No rush but it’s been a long time since I didn’t have license in hand the day they went on sale.


----------



## davydtune

I rattle in bucks almost every season but hardly ever from a tree stand. Most come in when I’m rattling from the ground where I can kick brush, stomp, and rake trees. What I have found though is mature bucks just don’t want to commit when they don’t see the bucks and stay just out of range and move along quickly. I’m going to try a decoy this season to see if that makes a difference 😉


----------



## nicko

I’ve only ever rattled in two decent bucks and one of them I managed to kill. All others have typically been young bucks that I did not want to pull back on. I don’t like leaving an accessory that might help at home so I carry a rattle pack. Small enough and sounds ok enough that I can pull it out as needed.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've called at least half my archery bucks, I think more by rattling than grunting but my rattling usually has some grunting involved.

If I was only targeting 4.5+ bucks in Pa or specific deer it would not be my primary tactic but the turkey hunter in me finds the excitement of calling deer too hard to resist to not do it every fall and when they run ready to rumble I often find myself blood trailing in short order. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Ive had much more success with the grunt tube vs rattling antlers. Ive rattled in 2 deer in PA 1 was a nice 9pt the other was a spike. I grunt in 30-50% of the bucks i see each season. These are deer i see out of range and call in.


----------



## jlh42581

The snort wheeze has been highly effective for me. Ive even used it on doe's


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Funny rattling story from years ago in NJ.
> 
> It was a blind rattle at about 3:00 in the afternoon on a hot sunny November day. I rattled, hit my grunt call a few times, then lazily dropped the grunt call and sat down. It was a really comfortable stand and I put my feet up and head back and was listening to the squirrels in the leaves with my eyes closed. SNAP. "Uh oh". I looked down through the stand and saw antlers. It wasn't a big deer but big enough for me. It was a 6 point that literally came sneaking in behind the tree and cautiously peeked around trying to find the fighting bucks. It looked like he'd must have had his butt kicked recently. Not panicking, I stood up to grab my bow which was hanging in front of me. As I stood I was vaguely aware of added weight that increased as I reached for the bow. My mind didn't comprehend what it was but I almost had my bow. Suddenly, the weight release . . . it was the tail of the chain of the tree stand that had tangled with my dangling grunt call. CLANG!!!! It slapped the stand like Thor's hammer. The buck literally jumped straight up in the air, did a 180 and didn't stop running for over a mile. I could see back to the east and watched him as he ran. I was a little disappointed but really couldn't' stop laughing. I'm certain he thought a bionic buck was coming down from the tree to beat him up.


"Back in the day" story that I still laugh about. Had one of the old climbers, can't even remember the name right now, but it had the metal strap. Back then, no one gave a second thought about ATA, you bought what was available to you. I had gotten permission to hunt a place in OH and it was my first time there. Basically walked in and found a tree and climbed up. I wasn't expecting to see anything and it was a warm night. This was also before I was aware of any type of safety rope or tying yourself in somehow. I was kinda nodding off, trying to stay awake so I didn't fall.
For some unknown reason a deer happened along the trial I had set up on. I still remember snapping full on into "predator mode" and grabbing my bow (remember that ATA). It hit the bottom of that metal strap on the climber and that strap ended up going "WHAP WHAP WHAP WHAP WHAP" so loud it scared me. That was the fastest I have ever seen a deer turn inside out and quite possibly the highest I have yet seen a deer jump. 
A few years later someone was talking about ATA and I measured that bow at 46" so I still chuckle now when I see someone talk about a "longer ATA, like 34".


----------



## Lcavok99

dougell said:


> A first time homer buyer would have to be out of their mind to buy or build something right now.When this bubble bursts,it's gonna be ugly.


It took my 3 months to find a half decent apartment around Pittsburgh that wasn't $1800-2k a month. Went through a dozen BS application fees, and viewings just to be ghosted after paying $50 for an application. With good credit and being well qualified. I would call about listings 1 hour after they were being posted, and there would be on average already 5 people with scheduled viewing and a few applications put in. It got to the point where I found one posted for only 10 minutes, left work early and showed up with cash the same day. In the time it took me an hour to leave work and get there, 3 more people had listings scheduled for the same place next day. Housing is just insane right now. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

hobbs4421 said:


> Where is the best place to buy QAD broad heads? I like to go to Amazon due to convenience, but I don’t want to accidentally purchase some Chinese knock off….


Happened to me on Amazon last year buying grim reapers. I wouldn't trust Amazon for broadheads. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Thanks! I won’t risk it


----------



## irishiup

It seems like the mistake many hunters make with calling is doing it in the wrong location. If you're hunting an area filled with mature oaks, a thick canopy and sparse undergrowth, then try blind rattling, it's easy for a buck to investigate with his eyes/nose from the safe confines of cover and never be spotted by the hunter.


----------



## yetihunter1

Lcavok99 said:


> It took my 3 months to find a half decent apartment around Pittsburgh that wasn't $1800-2k a month. Went through a dozen BS application fees, and viewings just to be ghosted after paying $50 for an application. With good credit and being well qualified. I would call about listings 1 hour after they were being posted, and there would be on average already 5 people with scheduled viewing and a few applications put in. It got to the point where I found one posted for only 10 minutes, left work early and showed up with cash the same day. In the time it took me an hour to leave work and get there, 3 more people had listings scheduled for the same place next day. Housing is just insane right now.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


yeah this week just kicked me in the face with the interest rates.....buying a house sucks.....but i have bow therapy to get me through it


----------



## dougell

My secretary called to get fuel oil yesterday and it was 5.89/gallon.My neighbor just put 90k into the dirt between seed and fertilizer.He told me they burned 600/day in fuel running two big John Deere tractors.Hunker down because we're looking at a complete economic collapse by this fall.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> My secretary called to get fuel oil yesterday and it was 5.89/gallon.My neighbor just put 90k into the dirt between seed and fertilizer.He told me they burned 600/day in fuel running two big John Deere tractors.Hunker down because we're looking at a complete economic collapse by this fall.


Unfortunately I think you are spot on.


----------



## dougell

It's none of my business and I'm not telling anyone what to do but I would never buy a house in this mess.Save what money you can and spend it when this bubble bursts.I just called my propane supplier to get a pre-buy price @,2.89/gallon lol.Worse yet,she's not even sure if they'll be able to get what they need.She claims that rations are being talked about.I'm far from a conspiracy theorist but I am a realist.Most of this is tangible and we can see it with our own eyes if we open them.It's gonna get real bad by this fall.Food is going to be out of sight along with what it will cost to heat your house.


----------



## Mathias

Spending some happy time on the tractor to escape the rotten country we’re enduring right now. Main clover plot is so thick amd lush, deer trails all thru it. Small plot is just doing okay. 🍀 
My trusty sidekick keeping me company.


----------



## Mathias

The guys are hitting the minerals









the gals are…being gals


----------



## jacobh

What mineral are u dumping? I use lucky buck and have some does and a couple bucks not too many though hitting it


----------



## Mathias

Something I bought at TSC, I’ll look and see if I have the bag still. I’m seeing a lot of activity at mine.
Tried some fishing for the first time in years. I caught 2 small bass I guess the other is a bluegill, and found it was mighty entertaining.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good Matt....all of your hard-work is really paying off!!


----------



## hobbs4421

We had a local guy drop a few big dead ash trees that were leaning towards my house. I’ve been too busy cutting those trees up to do any scouting or shooting. I bet there will be 3 -4 full cords by the time she’s all split and stacked. I have another 2-3 cords on the lower part of the property that is cut but needs to be split. This cooler weather makes for good firewood days! Getting it out of the way before October is always my goal. Anyone else working on next seasons firewood? It’s fun and exhausting!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop and I decided to give it another shot yesterday, we put too much faith in the weather forecasters as we did get stuck in a couple downpours, but we anchored under the bridge and made the most of some quality father/son time. Heck he even caught a decent blue while we were hanging out there waiting out the rain. In addition to that blue we boated 20 flounder, all but one on artificial bait. Of course it wouldn't be a fishing trip without a tale of the one that got away and Pop did get a real nice flattie to the side of the boat, I missed first pass with the net and he ran under the boat, cutting the 15lb flouro leader.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hobbs4421 said:


> We had a local guy drop a few big dead ash trees that were leaning towards my house. I’ve been too busy cutting those trees up to do any scouting or shooting. I bet there will be 3 -4 full cords by the time she’s all split and stacked. I have another 2-3 cords on the lower part of the property that is cut but needs to be split. This cooler weather makes for good firewood days! Getting it out of the way before October is always my goal. Anyone else working on next seasons firewood? It’s fun and exhausting!


Not quite the hardwood aficionado yet as we only started embracing the woodstove phenomenon over the last 3 or so years. Someone told me that ash is not a good 'heat source' wood. Is there much truth to that? I've been focusing most of my effort on oak, hickory, osage, and cherry. Is that even what I should be doing?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dougell

Ash isn't the best but there loads and loads of free ash for the taking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL...that's exactly why I asked because I have access to 20-30 that were dropped late last fall. Most are good firewood size, but I've been pick up others when I can instead.

What about maple...where would that stand in the heat rating. I have similar access to some maple.


----------



## nicko

Cherry burns nicely ......and makes such a good wood for smoking meat, chicken in particular.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This has been my reference doc....




__





Wood Heating | Forestry


Learn the properties of wood that are best suited for heating with our comprehensive guide, firewood guide for Utah, What species of wood is best for firewood? Burning characteristics of wood.




forestry.usu.edu





The osage has been unreal...two pieces burn hotter and longer than anything I've used. I started blending them in with the oak, cherry and beech that I have and it has been a great combo. I try to focus on woods with 25 million BTU rating per cord with low smoke first.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Cherry burns nicely ......and makes such a good wood for smoking meat, chicken in particular.


Yes, I use a blend of oak, hickory and cherry, both in my pellet and stick burners.


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> Not quite the hardwood aficionado yet as we only started embracing the woodstove phenomenon over the last 3 or so years. Someone told me that ash is not a good 'heat source' wood. Is there much truth to that? I've been focusing most of my effort on oak, hickory, osage, and cherry. Is that even what I should be doing?Any advice is appreciated.


Ash generally burns hot and fast depending on how seasoned. Oak, maple and cherry are excellent and will burn longer and not as hot. But they also need to be seasoned in order to burn properly. If ya have cherry, maple and oak that had been seasoned for a year, then I prefer to burn that. But… ash is a good source of heat, and what’s nice about it is that it could be burned the same day it was cut down.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Cherry burns nicely ......and makes such a good wood for smoking meat, chicken in particular.


It takes a couple years of seasoning to burn good though. But it creates a lot of heat when it is.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> What mineral are u dumping? I use lucky buck and have some does and a couple bucks not too many though hitting it


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Mathias never heard of it. Ives used lucky buck a couple times now but it is expensive


----------



## PAbigbear

The best kind of firewood is easy firewood. I don't pass up easy wood if it's not a species I prefer to burn. I don't burn soft hardwoods like Aspen or basswood, but I'm not afraid of ash or red maple either. I don't have oak here, so if I could choose what I cut I'd pick hard maple, beech and birch.


----------



## jacobh

Geez I couldn’t give away firewood. I have some walnut. Some already been down like 2 years not sure it’s any good anymore. Also have some very large walnut. If anyone wants to check it out let me know. It’s free


----------



## Johnboy60

hobbs4421 said:


> Just curious who has been successful with rattling buck into bow range in Pa? I can not recall a time where I was successful with rattling gear. I’ve been successful with grunt calls and bleat calls. Let me know what your experiences are and what techniques have worked for you. I rarely rattle when I hunt, mainly because I have scared deer away(mostly doe). So I generally stay quiet during the rut, with the occasional grunt and bleat.


I’ve killed a couple nice ones that I rattled in but it’s not my favorite tactic. I hunt timber so deer can be close at any time. I like to rattle sparingly. If they’re around they’ll hear it. They’ll bust you if you rattle too much. If you get a nice buck in sight and he’s looking then don’t rattle again. I’ve found they get nervous if they can’t see anything. I always carry a grunt tube, rattle bag and bleat can. I don’t think there’s any perfect way to rattle or use calls. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn’t but that’s the fun of it. A little luck always helps too.


----------



## buckinthetruck

Jacobh- How big at the base of the walnut tree.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## LetThemGrow

hobbs4421 said:


> This cooler weather makes for good firewood days! Getting it out of the way before October is always my goal. Anyone else working on next seasons firewood? It’s fun and exhausting!


I try to have my 8 cord woodshed filled before turkey season each year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I try to have my 8 cord woodshed filled before turkey season each year.
> 
> View attachment 7643179


Yikes I thought 3 cords was a lot… do you heat your entire home with wood?


----------



## hobbs4421

LetThemGrow said:


> I try to have my 8 cord woodshed filled before turkey season each year.
> View attachment 7643179


Looks great!


----------



## hobbs4421

This cooler weather feels like late October! Good day for firewood or scouting!


----------



## CBB

You guys tactacams working? I havent got pics for 2 days and checked it yesterday. Turned it off and back on. Had batteries ansd service. Didnt evem send a pic of me ajd i walked right up to it


----------



## jacobh

buckinthetruck said:


> Jacobh- How big at the base of the walnut tree.


Pretty large. There’s other pieces there too. Also a smaller tree that’s cut to length already but under weeds right now. That’s been laying a while.


----------



## TauntoHawk

CBB said:


> You guys tactacams working? I havent got pics for 2 days and checked it yesterday. Turned it off and back on. Had batteries ansd service. Didnt evem send a pic of me ajd i walked right up to it


Ours are working, nothing thrilling yet


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

CBB said:


> You guys tactacams working? I havent got pics for 2 days and checked it yesterday. Turned it off and back on. Had batteries ansd service. Didnt evem send a pic of me ajd i walked right up to it


I had to go knock down some winter rye today because I got over 500 pics in the last two days with it waving in front of one of my cams. It's really annoying because every time I get a notification I have to check it. Fortunately a deer wandered into the frame at one point.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thought about fishing this morning but couldn't pass up easy money since the town wide yardsale was underway. I sold golf balls, fishing lures I don't use and a few other things to cover the cost of replacing a few lures I lost last year, a new hunting license, Fathers Day and gas to mow the damn yard...etc. To top it off, I pulled weeds around basically the entire property between "patrons", killing two birds with one stone and got paid very well to do it. A win-win in my book .

On another note...for anyone wondering how my dad has been doing. It's a bit depressing so I won't post the details on the board, feel free to message me if you like.


----------



## CBB

vonfoust said:


> I had to go knock down some winter rye today because I got over 500 pics in the last two days with it waving in front of one of my cams. It's really annoying because every time I get a notification I have to check it. Fortunately a deer wandered into the frame at one point.



I swapped cards today. There were pics but they didnt send. Guess we will see


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Yikes I thought 3 cords was a lot… do you heat your entire home with wood?


Yep, 6-7 cords each season. 40 year old home with electric heat that leaks air….


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> On another note...for anyone wondering how my dad has been doing. It's a bit depressing so I won't post the details on the board, feel free to message me if you like.


Not to speak for the rest, but I’d suggest a high level update posted here. If someone wants to reach out to you for more, they can. We all follow the unique journeys each person travels and this is part of yours…so I for one want to know how he is.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

We had a health scare with him yesterday afternoon and ended up at Gesinger till after midnight. He hasn't been eating as well as he should and ate nothing at all yesterday before he started doing dry heaves... all day and got so bad his family doc advised going to Geisinger. The plus side is all the tests they did came back negative with no internal issues but couldn't really say why it happened.

He was 155lb+ before his aneurysm and holding steady at 132 or so pretty much the entire time he's been home. He's depressed, resumed smoking, not moving around like he should be and has now dropped to 126lbs. He's far weaker then he was, shakier all around and basically skin and bones for a guy thats 5'10" so he can't afford to get any worse.
Today he had most of a piece of french toast and thats it. He's ignoring everything he's been told repeatedly about getting up off his ass and moving, that the pain will lessen as he gets stronger. He's got to want to get himself back into life because we can't make him do it. Worst part is we don't know what to say or do for him to help him get through this rut he's in. 
Some consolation to be had for all of us in that he'll be home for Fathers Day, as there was a chance they were going to re-admit him.


----------



## jacobh

Wow so sorry to hear that AJ. I’d agree send back to rehab or even a nursing facility. He will do anything to get outta there I’d imagine


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias




----------



## hobbs4421

AJ, I’ll be praying for your dad, so sorry he and your family are going through this. Thank you for the update!


----------



## hobbs4421

Anyone on here have a specific deer cart that they like? I was thinking about investing in one. The Crawler has my attention. Any experience with the Crawler or any deer carts that you would like to share? Deer are getting harder to drag now that I am aging. Sometimes I’ll use my Atv, but lots of time I won’t.
Thank you, Isaac


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Anyone on here have a specific deer cart that they like? I was thinking about investing in one. The Crawler has my attention. Any experience with the Crawler or any deer carts that you would like to share? Deer are getting harder to drag now that I am aging. Sometimes I’ll use my Atv, but lots of time I won’t.
> Thank you, Isaac


I've used several carts over the years. Herters, Cabelas, and the Crawler as well as a couple predecessors to the Herters. The Crawler is by far and away superior to them. It is the only one that won't leave you with a sore back by the time you get out of the woods. The only down sides to it are, even folded down it takes up a lot of room and in the snow the wheels tend to cake up with snow especially if they get wet. Aside from that it is the only cart I've used that will actually roll over sticks, rocks, branches, etc. when fully loaded.


----------



## Mr. October

I shot a local 3d this morning. Including me there were 8 shooters. They won't even make enough money to buy an insert for a target. I felt bad for them. That said, I've shot 3d since it eclipsed field archery and with today's bows and equipment the local shoots have become a bit mundane. 90% of the shots are 30 yards or less with a the rest out to 40 or so. Not particularly challenging for most shooters these days. It was a nice walk in the woods with the cool conditions though.


----------



## Mathias

I use a Jet Sled.


----------



## TauntoHawk

If it's too rough for a jet sled I just quarter and pack, in the time it takes to hike out get a cart/sled and go back in then out again I always find that it was harder and more time consuming. 

Obviously driving right up to it with a truck or atv is option number 1 on the ease of retrieval method but that's not an option many places 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shellback

Mr. October said:


> I shot a local 3d this morning. Including me there were 8 shooters. They won't even make enough money to buy an insert for a target. I felt bad for them. That said, I've shot 3d since it eclipsed field archery and with today's bows and equipment the local shoots have become a bit mundane. 90% of the shots are 30 yards or less with a the rest out to 40 or so. Not particularly challenging for most shooters these days. It was a nice walk in the woods with the cool conditions though.


Throughout the 80's and 90's I shot almost every weekend at Keystone Federation shoots.There were 4 clubs in S.E. PA, and each one hosted a Sunday shoot. The clubs were Frontier, Wapiti, Lenape and Lower Providence. Lenape lost their course and another club up Quakertown area took their weekend. Anyhow, back then 90% of the shoots were 30 paper targets, shooting 4 arrows per target, for 120 total arrows. I guess it was towards the late 90's 3D targets took over and it was 1 arrow per target shoots. For myself, I lost interest in the outdoor shoots. Just wasn't worth spending 4 or 5 hours or more including travel time, just to shoot 30 arrows. I haven't been to an outdoor shoot in over 20 years now. I sure do have a lot of pleasant memories of the gang getting together on Sunday's for a shoot.


----------



## hobbs4421

So my daughter and niece were enjoying a walk on the trail behind my parent’s house, and all of the sudden this bear was on the trail very close to them. Then it wondered through the yard and hung out on the neighbors property. It was not at all alarmed by the 10 people watching and talking, in fact, at one point it walked in my direction.


----------



## nicko

Happy Father’s Day to all the Pennsylvania hunting dads out there.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> If it's too rough for a jet sled I just quarter and pack, in the time it takes to hike out get a cart/sled and go back in then out again I always find that it was harder and more time consuming.
> 
> Obviously driving right up to it with a truck or atv is option number 1 on the ease of retrieval method but that's not an option many places
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I only use the cart if I’m going in far enough to justify taking it in with me. That’s what I like about the crawler. I can load up my stand, extra clothes and still be able to add a dead deer if I’m lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

hobbs4421 said:


> So my daughter and niece were enjoying a walk on the trail behind my parent’s house, and all of the sudden this bear was on the trail very close to them. Then it wondered through the yard and hung out on the neighbors property. It was not at all alarmed by the 10 people watching and talking, in fact, at one point it walked in my direction.


Being in Lawrence county I don't believe black bears actually exist. 
So therefore that is someone in a bear costume or sasquatch.


----------



## ZDC

I've been down in the outer banks,NC 

Caught a ton of whiting, stingrays, and flounder

But today I decided to try the sound , I threw my cast net and caught a few finger mullet that I put on a circle hook. A few minutes later line was peeling out of my reel and when I set the hook the line cut just above the hook. 

I retied with 30lb mono as a leader and casted back out. A few minutes later I caught this beautiful redfish. 

I was using 7ft medium rod with a blue runner reel , 20lb braid , 3 ft of 30lb mono, and a 1/0 circle hook 

( He fought amazing, jumping, making long pulls , if you get the chance to try and catch some you will not be disappointed) 









He measured 26.5 inches ( if he was over 27 inches I would have had to release him per NC regulations) 
And roughly 11lbs. 

Tomorrow I'm having myself a fish fry with that red along with some whiting I caught earlier. ( If you have never had whiting before, it tastes very similar to walleye. I've never had redfish before so I'm excited to try it , when filleting it it seemed kinda tough but still white and flaky)


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I've been down in the outer banks,NC
> 
> Caught a ton of whiting, stingrays, and flounder
> 
> But today I decided to try the sound , I threw my cast net and caught a few finger mullet that I put on a circle hook. A few minutes later line was peeling out of my reel and when I set the hook the line cut just above the hook.
> 
> I retied with 30lb mono as a leader and casted back out. A few minutes later I caught this beautiful redfish.
> 
> I was using 7ft medium rod with a blue runner reel , 20lb braid , 3 ft of 30lb mono, and a 1/0 circle hook
> 
> ( He fought amazing, jumping, making long pulls , if you get the chance to try and catch some you will not be disappointed)
> View attachment 7644060
> 
> 
> He measured 26.5 inches ( if he was over 27 inches I would have had to release him per NC regulations)
> And roughly 11lbs.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm having myself a fish fry with that red along with some whiting I caught earlier. ( If you have never had whiting before, it tastes very similar to walleye. I've never had redfish before so I'm excited to try it , when filleting it it seemed kinda tough but still white and flaky)


I'm guessing the first bite was something with teeth . . probably black tipped or similar.


----------



## Mr. October

shellback said:


> Throughout the 80's and 90's I shot almost every weekend at Keystone Federation shoots.There were 4 clubs in S.E. PA, and each one hosted a Sunday shoot. The clubs were Frontier, Wapiti, Lenape and Lower Providence. Lenape lost their course and another club up Quakertown area took their weekend. Anyhow, back then 90% of the shoots were 30 paper targets, shooting 4 arrows per target, for 120 total arrows. I guess it was towards the late 90's 3D targets took over and it was 1 arrow per target shoots. For myself, I lost interest in the outdoor shoots. Just wasn't worth spending 4 or 5 hours or more including travel time, just to shoot 30 arrows. I haven't been to an outdoor shoot in over 20 years now. I sure do have a lot of pleasant memories of the gang getting together on Sunday's for a shoot.


I cut my teeth on field archery as well. I shot the Berks Archery Conference. Chestnut Hill, Reading, Northkill, Stowe, Popodickon. I don't think any of those clubs still have field courses. Chestnut Hill and Northkill were the last ones I think. I was an officer at Reading and we tried really hard to revive field archery. Everyone that tried it had a lot of fun but we couldn't rekindle it. To me it was always way better practice than 3D for hunting. 3D was more fun in the early days when it was a bit more of a novelty game. Now that everyone has made it a diehard serious competition and it can take hours to shoot 25-30 targets it isn't quite so much fun unless you are doing something like TAC or Rinehart R100. I shot 30 targets in about an hour and a half yesterday. It was actually pretty pleasant.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I'm guessing the first bite was something with teeth . . probably black tipped or similar.


The water I was fishing was only about 1 foot deep(as I was about to leave I waded out and was amazed a fish that size would be in such shallow water, there are tons of bait fish In that water so I'm assuming that's what he was there for) . The redfish do have some teeth but I'm not sure if they would be enough. 

I was thinking it was a redfish or a large speckled trout. 

Also note that I didn't have a leader on when he broke off because I wasn't thinking 🤦


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I shot a local 3d this morning. Including me there were 8 shooters. They won't even make enough money to buy an insert for a target. I felt bad for them. That said, I've shot 3d since it eclipsed field archery and with today's bows and equipment the local shoots have become a bit mundane. 90% of the shots are 30 yards or less with a the rest out to 40 or so. Not particularly challenging for most shooters these days. It was a nice walk in the woods with the cool conditions though.


I feel for the local clubs, but they need to pay attention to the big shoots. There are a couple clubs around here that had shoots this weekend. It is also the 2nd leg of the IBO triple crown in Franklin. Most of the serious 3d gang were in Franklin.

There are a limited number of shooters around, so not enough to have multiple shoots the same weekend.


----------



## jacobh

I never minded local shoots 40 yds and closer. I always saw 3ds as a way to practice for hunting situations. Then a lot went to far distance and it’s fun but I feel that makes more believe that it’s ok to shoot 70-80 yds with a bow. JMHO


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> Wow so sorry to hear that AJ. I’d agree send back to rehab or even a nursing facility. He will do anything to get outta there I’d imagine


To be honest we somewhat hoped they would have kept him, so he would have at least been on iv's and guaranteed to be getting nutrients somehow. 

Some good news, as the last few days have been some of the roughest for him since first getting out of the hospital......
Father's Day didn't start out much better as he slept about half the day. When he got up he still wasn't ready to eat yet for a while, even though he said he felt better. Wasn't till later in the afternoon that he opened his "gifts" , ate for the 2nd time since early (and I mean very early in the am) when he had ice-cream  and then got up and headed up stairs to go to the bathroom...or so we thought.
He actually had went outside which was surprising, but he has said nothing to anyone and then jumped in his truck and drove to the store. This time though he had popped the hood on his truck and was topping of his coolant as I stepped out the door. After that, he started walking towards the road, all of his own idea, crossed it and we ended up sitting at a covered bench for a bit before walking back over to the house. I don't know if he would have done that if I hadn't came outside, which wouldn't have been the best idea to have done solo, but he did better walking then I expected and was great to see him on his feet and out of the house again. Most he's moved in over 2 weeks so hopefully he hasn't overdone it again.

Probably where I get it from but he's a very stubborn man at times, which can be both a good thing...and a bad one!


----------



## jacobh

Well small steps but steps none the less. Glad to hear it. Keep threatening


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors

hobbs4421 said:


> Just curious who has been successful with rattling buck into bow range in Pa? I can not recall a time where I was successful with rattling gear. I’ve been successful with grunt calls and bleat calls. Let me know what your experiences are and what techniques have worked for you. I rarely rattle when I hunt, mainly because I have scared deer away(mostly doe). So I generally stay quiet during the rut, with the occasional grunt and bleat.


Last year a spotted a decent 8pt that was with 2 does walking the edge of the woods. The does came to the field, but the buck acted like he was gonna head back into the woods. I snort wheezed 2 times and he came right in with his ears pinned he was ready to fight. I never had good success with rattling though.


----------



## davydtune

The nephew and I spent the weekend at meadville archers traditional rendezvous. Had a great time 😀 Around 150 shooters I’d say. Great group of folks for sure. I didn’t shoot too well but my right thumb is tore up a bit from knapping so much and I just can’t shoot my heavier recurve I normally hunt with. Dropped down to my 40lber and I’m just not used to it with it being much slower. My nephew shot well though and we got to sit down with a couple master knappers and bush skill pros. Them amount of knowledge we gained from them was great 😊 Teddy made his first legit heads and built a friction fire with a bow and spindle. He’s 13 and just loves this stuff 😁Was a super fun weekend and I did manage to bang these out.


----------



## Mathias

DT, sounds like fun. Wish there was a rendezvous closer to overpopulated sePA.


----------



## hobbs4421

Godsgreatoutdoors said:


> Last year a spotted a decent 8pt that was with 2 does walking the edge of the woods. The does came to the field, but the buck acted like he was gonna head back into the woods. I snort wheezed 2 times and he came right in with his ears pinned he was ready to fight. I never had good success with rattling though.


I still have not mastered the snort wheeze. I need to develop that skill. I’ve always been hesitant to try it, but if a buck doesn’t respond to any of the other calls(grunts bleats), then I would probably give it a try.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> I use a Jet Sled.


I have one of them and it works a lot better than dragging them! I’m Interested in something that would make it easier for my dad (age 69). Most of the time he kills a deer, I am within a half mile and can assist him, but once in a while he hunts in his own. I just want him to have an easier time… the sled is great in snow and leaves, but it still requires some physicality, and I think some type of cart(probably the crawler) would be just the ticket.


----------



## davydtune

I have an old Gander Mountain steel cart that's now like 20 years old. It's heavy but works well on flat open ground or on trails. I still use it on the farm and in some public areas but a lot of the time I'm in some nasty stuff and often pretty deep so use a jet sled if I'm not too far from the truck but if I'm back in a ways I just quarter and pack out.


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors

hobbs4421 said:


> I still have not mastered the snort wheeze. I need to develop that skill. I’ve always been hesitant to try it, but if a buck doesn’t respond to any of the other calls(grunts bleats), then I would probably give it a try.


You gotta be careful though cause sometimes I've had it scare the buck off. You just never know.


----------



## davydtune

Godsgreatoutdoors said:


> You gotta be careful though cause sometimes I've had it scare the buck off. You just never know.


Yep I ran a stud off last season that came into the horns but was hung up. Figured a snot wheeze would bring him in and nope, he couldn't have high tailed it out of there any quicker, lol!


----------



## hobbs4421

davydtune said:


> Yep I ran a stud off last season that came into the horns but was hung up. Figured a snot wheeze would bring him in and nope, he couldn't have high tailed it out of there any quicker, lol!


That’s why I haven’t snort wheezed very much, as I fear it’ll scare the deer more than entice it to come closer.


----------



## Schleprock1

I bought a crawler 2 years ago. It is a nice cart but it is heavy. I sold it after the first season. I don't hunt far from where I park but it is about a 200 foot increase in elevation in less than 200 yards. Dragging the cart up was harder than dragging the deer down. I'm back to using my nice thick soft rope. I'm thinking it came with a summit climber as the safety rope for around the tree. Loop it around the neck, run it over my shoulder and start walking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The crawler is worth every penny…best cart and with a few DIY mods can be easily used in the back of a bike, ATV, or whatever…packs nicely, a little heavy, but you’ll like the weight in the more challenging terrain where it helps ALL of the wheels stay where they’re supposed to stay (on the ground)


----------



## TauntoHawk

An easy upgrade to the jet sled is to add a little pvc handle on the rope, the rope can dig into the hands a bit when heavy but a little pvc and some athletic grip tape gives alot more comfortable leverage. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

hobbs4421 said:


> That’s why I haven’t snort wheezed very much, as I fear it’ll scare the deer more than entice it to come closer.


I pretty much only use it as a last ditch effort.


----------



## yetihunter1

i typically use my tree tether or my lines man loop. Run it the rope around the deers head and under the front legs and pull the loop tight and then grab a two finger thick branch and run it trough the other end as a handle and start pulling.


----------



## dougell

I drug deer using every method for 30+ years.About 6 or 7 years ago,my son and I each killed a doe at last light on the last day or archery season.I watched the deer I shot fall but the one my son shot high tailed it out of there.We couldn't find his arrow and he was unsure of the hit so we decided to come back the next morning and just recover both of them.I dreaded dragging two deer out of that place so I took two packs with us and just quartered them up with the hide on and hauled them out.We got back to the truck and I said,I can't believe I've been dragging deer out all this time.Now I take a little extra time and bone them out on the spot.When I get home,most of the work is already done and I just toss the meat in a fridge.The only way I'm dragging a deer now is if it's downhill in the snow.


----------



## nicko

19 smallmouth in an hour and fifteen minutes this afternoon on the Schyukhil ……and I don’t think I waded 200 yards total. That’s what I call efficient.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I haven't been out since the bass opener, want to give it a go in the am tomorrow with the camera along providing the weather co-operates. 
Got groceries and my hunting license today, shop had the lure I wanted last year when I didn't need another but now that I wanted it...he didn't have any left. Sitting on the porch after getting the groceries in and watched a doe along the swamp in the middle of town with a fawn probably no more then 2-3weeks old. Thought about running in to get the camera but turns out I wouldn't have had time before they went back in the wood.

Dad felt Sundays walk a bit but ended up going for TWO walks outside yesterday! He stopped taking his pain meds and is using a capsaicin cream that he says is actually helping! His work has been giving him a weekly paycheck since his aneurysm in the beginning of March, nice of his boss to have been doing but it isn't going to last forever. His boss wants to talk to him tomorrow and we haven't told him just yet as it sounded a bit ominous. Dads been adamant that he wants to go back to work and doesn't want to retire yet...but he may have to until/if he recover's enough to go back or gets a less strenuous line of work??? Could be more bad news in his already depressed state or it will push him to recover...we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> 19 smallmouth in an hour and fifteen minutes this afternoon on the Schyukhil ……and I don’t think I waded 200 yards total. That’s what I call efficient.


Pretty good average for the time you were out. Any size to them?


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Pretty good average for the time you were out. Any size to them?


Nothing noteworthy. Biggest was a couple inches smaller than this one from yesterday. Not big but a healthy fish that fought bigger than it’s size…….but that’s a smallie for you. They make catching 8-9 inch fun. 

They were stacked up in a pile of dead trees and debris that was wedged up against a bridge pylon. Caught 15 from that pool alone.

The Schyukhil in many areas is not very deep. Some spots you can wade from one side to the other and not go over your waist. Have a deeper pool close to where I was today that I had good success with in the past. Gotta get back to that spot.


----------



## shellback

dougell said:


> I drug deer using every method for 30+ years.About 6 or 7 years ago,my son and I each killed a doe at last light on the last day or archery season.I watched the deer I shot fall but the one my son shot high tailed it out of there.We couldn't find his arrow and he was unsure of the hit so we decided to come back the next morning and just recover both of them.I dreaded dragging two deer out of that place so I took two packs with us and just quartered them up with the hide on and hauled them out.We got back to the truck and I said,I can't believe I've been dragging deer out all this time.Now I take a little extra time and bone them out on the spot.When I get home,most of the work is already done and I just toss the meat in a fridge.The only way I'm dragging a deer now is if it's downhill in the snow.


Not positive, but I don't believe it is legal to bone out a deer in the field. Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## shellback

shellback said:


> Not positive, but I don't believe it is legal to bone out a deer in the field. Can anyone elaborate?


PA specifically


----------



## nicko

shellback said:


> Not positive, but I don't believe it is legal to bone out a deer in the field. Can anyone elaborate?


99.9% sure it is not a problem.


----------



## davydtune

Completely legal, I've talked to the GC directly on this. They changed that law awhile back.


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors

Love hunting in the PA mountains. Although it is different hunting then open farmland which I was use to growing up. Didn't have any luck last season hoping to change that this year. Finally started shooting my bow the other night again. Got me all fired up for archery season.


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors

dougell said:


> I drug deer using every method for 30+ years.About 6 or 7 years ago,my son and I each killed a doe at last light on the last day or archery season.I watched the deer I shot fall but the one my son shot high tailed it out of there.We couldn't find his arrow and he was unsure of the hit so we decided to come back the next morning and just recover both of them.I dreaded dragging two deer out of that place so I took two packs with us and just quartered them up with the hide on and hauled them out.We got back to the truck and I said,I can't believe I've been dragging deer out all this time.Now I take a little extra time and bone them out on the spot.When I get home,most of the work is already done and I just toss the meat in a fridge.The only way I'm dragging a deer now is if it's downhill in the snow.


I recently started packing my deer out as well. If you know how to do it you can get it done pretty quick.


----------



## shellback

davydtune said:


> Completely legal, I've talked to the GC directly on this. They changed that law awhile back.


So are you required to pack out the head with the tag?


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors

shellback said:


> So are you required to pack out the head with the tag?


From what I could find you would need to in PA. Different states are different though.


----------



## davydtune

shellback said:


> So are you required to pack out the head with the tag?


Yes


----------



## Mr. October

Godsgreatoutdoors said:


> From what I could find you would need to in PA. Different states are different though.


Most states require maintaining evidence of sex with part of the carcass and the tag. Believe it or not, the head isn't good enough in most cases. (No specifically talking PA here.)


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The crawler is worth every penny…best cart and with a few DIY mods can be easily used in the back of a bike, ATV, or whatever…packs nicely, a little heavy, but you’ll like the weight in the more challenging terrain where it helps ALL of the wheels stay where they’re supposed to stay (on the ground)


Agreed. When I hunt the Poconos, my closes stand is a little over a mile in with the best stand being about 3 miles. 90% of the walk is decent trails or roads so it is an ideal place for the cart. Some people come in from the State Forest side illegally by ATV but I'm not wiling to do that. I need to get the cart setup to use behind my gravel bike. The would at least speed up the first couple miles but the top part of the hike is impassable by bike.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

Nice buck Matt!! I would imagine if quartering in woods everything has to come out with it minus the guts. I know a guy who use to take his carcass and dump them on his property for the fox and he got busted for dumping them!!!


----------



## Bucket

shellback said:


> Not positive, but I don't believe it is legal to bone out a deer in the field. Can anyone elaborate?


If you are lucky enough to live in a CWD area, it's almost required if you plan to butcher it on your own.


----------



## hobbs4421

davydtune said:


> Completely legal, I've talked to the GC directly on this. They changed that law awhile back.


Good to hear! I was under the impression that it wasn’t legal but I’ve been tempted to do it on several occasions.


----------



## hobbs4421

What’s the legality regarding leaving the carcass in the woods once ya bone out the animal? It should be permitted as the animals would clean it up in a hurry. I hear ya can get jammed up if ya leave the carcass behind(I think they call it dumping).


----------



## dougell

hobbs4421 said:


> What’s the legality regarding leaving the carcass in the woods once ya bone out the animal? It should be permitted as the animals would clean it up in a hurry. I hear ya can get jammed up if ya leave the carcass behind(I think they call it dumping).


Like bucket stated,in CWD areas,it's almost required.You're are not dumping it if you leave it where you shot it.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

shellback said:


> Not positive, but I don't believe it is legal to bone out a deer in the field. Can anyone elaborate?


It's allowed, I called and spoke to the game commission about it last year.


----------



## jacobh

U cannot leave carcasses in the woods they will fine u


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> U cannot leave carcasses in the woods they will fine u


No they won't.That exactly what you're supposed to do in CWD AREAS.


----------



## jacobh

A friend of mine years back dumped his carcasses in woods at his house they set up trail and and busted him. Maybe things changed but ai don’t trust that I’d want it in writing. What’s the rational behind leaving them in the woods? Isn’t that going to spread it? Wouldn’t it make more sense to bury them?


https://www.envirothonpa.org/documents/miscellaneous.pdf


----------



## dougell

There's a difference between leaving it there and dumping it some place.You can gut a deer where it drops and that's always been legal.However,you can't gut the deer at home and then toss the guts over a bank.

The reason they wants them boned out in the field in CWD areas is to stop people from taking the high risk parts of the deer to areas that don't have CWD.I do believe they ask people to bury the remains but I don't know any hunters who bring a shovel with them lol.


----------



## dougell

Pa is a strange state.For some reason,hunters need to drag elk out of the woods,rather than packing them out.I've been contacted several times to haul elk out with my horses but the hunters never wanted to quarter them up.I was always willing to do it pro bono but I'm not dragging an elk out with my horses


----------



## Bucket

jacobh said:


> A friend of mine years back dumped his carcasses in woods at his house they set up trail and and busted him. Maybe things changed but ai don’t trust that I’d want it in writing. What’s the rational behind leaving them in the woods? Isn’t that going to spread it? Wouldn’t it make more sense to bury them?
> 
> 
> https://www.envirothonpa.org/documents/miscellaneous.pdf


CWD areas are a special case.

Everyone thought I was crazy for being excited to see our CWD area expanded to include my house. Prior to that, I had to debone the deer before I could take it home to process it. Or take it to a processor within the CWD area.

Like Doug said, it is suppose to help contain the disease to a predetermined area.


----------



## jacobh

Gotcha. Too many rules for me. Leave a carcass here but not there. Oh well. Guy I know got busted in Chester county by warwick. CWD ravaged the farm I hunted there.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Gotcha. Too many rules for me. Leave a carcass here but not there. Oh well. Guy I know got busted in Chester county by warwick. CWD ravaged the farm I hunted there.


CWD or EHD?


----------



## jacobh

U know what Nick it may have been EHD. U know where it is


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> CWD areas are a special case.
> 
> Everyone thought I was crazy for being excited to see our CWD area expanded to include my house. Prior to that, I had to debone the deer before I could take it home to process it. Or take it to a processor within the CWD area.
> 
> Like Doug said, it is suppose to help contain the disease to a predetermined area.


I'm even in a CWD AREA NOW.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I'm even in a CWD AREA NOW.


The plus for me is buying Dmap tags vs the joke of sending applications.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> U know what Nick it may have been EHD. U know where it is


that was the massive EHD outbreak in Warwick. Crush alot of spots i like hunting....


----------



## davydtune

They told me with deer you just have to take meat and head 💁‍♂️ Bear yes have to bring all but guts out with you so they can ch check it all out and weigh it the check station.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> U know what Nick it may have been EHD. U know where it is


Yep……every time I hunted the French creek game lands that year, I smelled rotting flesh and never saw 1 deer the entire season there.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I stopped hunting up that way years ago but they said drive through that area with the windows down you’d get sick to your stomach from the smell


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> They told me with deer you just have to take meat and head 💁‍♂️ Bear yes have to bring all but guts out with you so they can ch check it all out and weigh it the check station.


It's 100% legal to haul a bear to a check station in quarters.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> It's 100% legal to haul a bear to a check station in quarters.


Yes it is but the gc told me that you had to bring the rest of carcass out as well and that came from 2 different reginal offices. This was several years back so maybe they changed that since.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> U know what Nick it may have been EHD. U know where it is


If it was Chester it would be EHD. EHD isn't spread by carcasses but rather midges that jump from one infected live deer to the next. EHD kills in hours where CWD kills in years.


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> They told me with deer you just have to take meat and head 💁‍♂️ Bear yes have to bring all but guts out with you so they can ch check it all out and weigh it the check station.


Which is why I'm never buying another bear tag. We (I) hauled out a 200 lb. bear a couple years ago. No thanks. Unless I happen to see one uphill from the truck it can keep walking. Just getting it to the cart was a nightmare. Like moving a 200 lb. bag of jello.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> Which is why I'm never buying another bear tag. We (I) hauled out a 200 lb. bear a couple years ago. No thanks. Unless I happen to see one uphill from the truck it can keep walking. Just getting it to the cart was a nightmare. Like moving a 200 lb. bag of jello.


Come on one more for old times sake, awful experiences make good memories! 

Bears require a plan before you pull the trigger, especially if you are un(lucky) enough to shoot a 3,4,500 pounder 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Come on one more for old times sake, awful experiences make good memories!
> 
> Bears require a plan before you pull the trigger, especially if you are un(lucky) enough to shoot a 3,4,500 pounder
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Exactly. My plan is let them walk by. 😃
The reality is, I don't really care for bear meat that much either. It's okay. But I typically have plenty fo venison in the freezer.


----------



## hobbs4421

I got a bear last archery season(only 150 pounds) tender and tasty! I’ll kill another in a heartbeat! I’ll figure out how to get it out after the bear is dead. I am up for the challenge.


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> If it was Chester it would be EHD. EHD isn't spread by carcasses but rather midges that jump from one infected live deer to the next. EHD kills in hours where CWD kills in years.


So CWD is spread by carcasses and they want u to leave them in the woods?


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> So CWD is spread by carcasses and they want u to leave them in the woods?


They want you to leave them in the woods where CWD is known to exist already and not bring it back to your house, possibly outside of a CWD zone, and dump it letting it possibly spread there.


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok I just feel that it would make more sense to bury them. I know leaving them exposed in woods can affect those who aren’t already. But again I’m not a biologist


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> So CWD is spread by carcasses and they want u to leave them in the woods?


I'm not sure the law personally, but that would make sense. You aren't supposed to take unboned caracasses or heads with brains, etc. out of CWD areas. The prions that spread CWD are present in those structures.


----------



## jacobh

That part makes sense. I just picture walking into the woods and seeing carcasses everywhere


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> That part makes sense. I just picture walking into the woods and seeing carcasses everywhere


Most people are still going to just drag the whole thing out. It isn't required to leave them in the woods. The CWD rules states proper disposal in the regular trash.


----------



## jacobh

Oh gotcha thought it was required


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> Most people are still going to just drag the whole thing out. It isn't required to leave them in the woods. The CWD rules states proper disposal in the regular trash.


Unless they changed it, you aren't required to debone and leave it in the woods, but you aren't allowed to take the bones/spinal cord/brain and such out of the CWD area. It has to be processed within the area.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jlh42581

If I ever kill a bear theyll be getting it in quarters and I wont be bringing the rib cage or spine. Lock me up


----------



## yetihunter1

So this is a quick shout out to a fellow member on the PA thread here. My wife and i recently went under contract for a house (a miracle in this crazy market) and we reached out to Nicko for his assistance in the home inspection. First off it was a pleasure to meet in person and just reaffirms that the guys who post to this thread are a stand up group of guys. Second, i can't say anymore on how impressed i was with how detailed and helpful he was during inspection. For anyone in the SEPA area looking to buy a house or just have their current one check out, i would definitely recommend our own Nicko.

And to keep this on the PA thread/Archery topic, meeting Nicko also inspired me to push for a SEPA meet up. Maybe shoot a 3d course together on the back half of July. Let me know if anyone is interested and i will see who has shoots the weekends of 23rd and 30th.

Also thanks again Nicko.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> So this is a quick shout out to a fellow member on the PA thread here. My wife and i recently went under contract for a house (a miracle in this crazy market) and we reached out to Nicko for his assistance in the home inspection. First off it was a pleasure to meet in person and just reaffirms that the guys who post to this thread are a stand up group of guys. Second, i can't say anymore on how impressed i was with how detailed and helpful he was during inspection. For anyone in the SEPA area looking to buy a house or just have their current one check out, i would definitely recommend our own Nicko.
> 
> And to keep this on the PA thread/Archery topic, meeting Nicko also inspired me to push for a SEPA meet up. Maybe shoot a 3d course together on the back half of July. Let me know if anyone is interested and i will see who has shoots the weekends of 23rd and 30th.
> 
> Also thanks again Nicko.


Thanks for the kind words Matt. Hoping everything works out and I get to take you up on the offer to sling some arrows from the back deck and bourbon afterwards.

I am also available for birthdays and bah mitzvahs.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> So this is a quick shout out to a fellow member on the PA thread here. My wife and i recently went under contract for a house (a miracle in this crazy market) and we reached out to Nicko for his assistance in the home inspection. First off it was a pleasure to meet in person and just reaffirms that the guys who post to this thread are a stand up group of guys. Second, i can't say anymore on how impressed i was with how detailed and helpful he was during inspection. For anyone in the SEPA area looking to buy a house or just have their current one check out, i would definitely recommend our own Nicko.
> 
> And to keep this on the PA thread/Archery topic, meeting Nicko also inspired me to push for a SEPA meet up. Maybe shoot a 3d course together on the back half of July. Let me know if anyone is interested and i will see who has shoots the weekends of 23rd and 30th.
> 
> Also thanks again Nicko.


I'd be up for that. Can't swing a dead cat without hitting a local 3d shoot so we should be able to find one.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> I'd be up for that. Can't swing a dead cat without hitting a local 3d shoot so we should be able to find one.


I think Limerick is the July 3rd, the next two weekends i will be in Maine for vacation, which seems to be when everyone else has their shoots ....blah


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## jacobh

Congrats yeti!!! Where u end up buying?


----------



## Mathias

License came in mail today. Getting closer, not wishing away time, that’s for sure. Where did June go?


----------



## nicko

Finished my last venison backstrap steak last night and just had a freshly grilled venison burger for lunch topped with shredded taco/nacho cheese and fresh salsa (taco burger). First time trying it….no complaints. 

And still have a lot of streaks and burger in the freezer to go through. Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## hobbs4421

nicko said:


> Finished my last venison backstrap steak last night and just had a freshly grilled venison burger for lunch topped with shredded taco/nacho cheese and fresh salsa (taco burger). First time trying it….no complaints.
> 
> And still have a lot of streaks and burger in the freezer to go through. Not a bad problem to have.


I was trying hard to find a back strap the other day to no avail. I have a bunch of steaks and burger also but they are never as good as the straps! Soon enough we will restock the freezers.


----------



## Mathias

I smoked a roast a couple weeks ago. First time doing so. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## nicko

Best venison roast I made started with trimming away all silver skin and fat and as much connective tissue as possible. I had to use half a box of toothpicks to hold it together after all the cutting. Stuffed it with blue cheese and portabella mushrooms. 

Our neighbors had a backyard party some years back. They had a friend roll in with a smoker on a trailer (started my interest in smoking). I said I had a couple venison roasts and they said sure, throw them on. Did a quick defrost, got them in the smoker, and we stood around eating slices by hand. First comment from one guy was “this doesn’t even taste like venison”. It was as all scarfed up.


----------



## TauntoHawk

After a week at OBX and a week at Hilton Head I'm finally getting to the cabin this weekend. 

Caught a pretty good bear this morning on cam but no eye popping bucks yet although the cams are just tossed out close to the cabin as of right now and probably not in the best buck locations. Hopefully between chores and taking the kids fishing I can get some scouting done and a few mock scrapes set up.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was just getting ready to make my first cast this morn until I saw a red fox milling about. Then it climbed up on "log" and started dozing off.








A couple stones I sent clanking across the shoreline got it's attention. Then it stood up, stretched and circled the wagon before dozing off again.








Another stone clank...








In this pic you can better see where it was snoozing. Until a boat slowly came up the river, took a bit for the fox to notice it but when it did it couldn't get down quick enough and jumped. Looked like a basketball player trying to dunk as it got some hangtime out to the left before crashing to the ground from around 6ft up . 
















































Caught 17 smallies this morn and a frying pan sized goggle eye. Catching wise, it started out pretty good but tapered off fast. I was not near as efficient as Nicko was earlier this week!  Kept a 15" for my old friend.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I think Limerick is the July 3rd, the next two weekends i will be in Maine for vacation, which seems to be when everyone else has their shoots ....blah


There is a shoot pretty much every weekend through September.


----------



## nicko

True dat!!!


----------



## jacobh

I’m so bad figuring out antler growth. This one I’m guessing has times about 3-4” and small brows. Will he turn into anything?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> I’m so bad figuring out antler growth. This one I’m guessing has times about 3-4” and small brows. Will he turn into anything?


If thats what you see, you have really bad eyes  though I assume your joking!

I'm betting somebody will happily *turn* him into hamburg and bologna (amongst other things) come the fall if given the chance to...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hit the river again this morn and thought I had me a whopper smallmouth on my 2nd cast of the day, but that thought was soon dashed. I've inadvertently snagged them and had long fights where I sometimes only brought in a scale, I've had them follow cranks and spinners...even bump them but never take one. After 30yrs of fishing the river, I think I finally had a carp take a spinner!

Spinner I started out with and caught most of my fish on today. A red-neck special made out of spare parts with a silver tail added on for good measure .

































I opted to leave the heavier DSLR cam at home today, since I planned on doing a lot of wading and didn't chance getting it wet, would have been nicer to have today though. Watched 2 more fawns, twins, on one of the islands on and off for over 2 hours. Tried to get a unique pic with the fawns in the background when I had a fish on but failed miserably in the attempt with point and shoot camera. The lime green circles is where they were...









Saw a few boats today and had one come drifting my way slowly down the river. One of the fawns re-appeared and thought I was going to get another chance but I didn't catch a fish before the boat got near me and spooked the fawn back inland.

































Immediately after the fawn departed, the boat soon did and I of course caught 3 more bass. Was a pretty decent outing catching wise, sometimes slow but caught 47 smallmouth and the carp. 19 of the smallies were legal to keep size and I kept/cleaned 3 of them. Of the 19 keepers...6 measured 15"s and 2 went 16". Rarely a dull day fishing at the river!


----------



## jacobh

AjPUNISHER said:


> If thats what you see, you have really bad eyes  though I assume your joking!
> 
> I'm betting somebody will happily *turn* him into hamburg and bologna (amongst other things) come the fall if given the chance to...


I actually have a side view and looking back tines are probably 2.5 maybe 3” right now. Pic I posted just showed width


----------



## nicko

Can’t say I understand the logic in this. Straight from the digest I got with my license. Flintlock hunters in WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D are not required to wear orange during the late season……but archery hunters are.

?????


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Can’t say I understand the logic in this. Straight from the digest I got with my license. Flintlock hunters in WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D are not required to wear orange during the late season……but archery hunters are.
> 
> ?????
> View attachment 7647999


The hunter orange laws are a giant money maker for the PGC and nothing more. While wearing hunter orange is certainly a good idea it doesn't keep anyone from getting shot at. I was nearly killed by a dude 50 yards away. I was in head to to orange and sitting under a 6'x6' Stearns orange poncho strung up like a tent. Meanwhile, they'll issue a ticket to someone going into or out of the woods in complete darkness if they don't have their orange hat on. (I have never been ticketed by I know those who have.) 'Cause the 500 lumen headlamp isn't a big enough indicator you aren't a deer. And, BTW, you can't see orange in the dark.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Can’t say I understand the logic in this. Straight from the digest I got with my license. Flintlock hunters in WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D are not required to wear orange during the late season……but archery hunters are.
> 
> ?????
> View attachment 7647999


That is strange. When did they start such a long extended antlerless firearms season in conjunction with the Flintlock season?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> I actually have a side view and looking back tines are probably 2.5 maybe 3” right now. Pic I posted just showed width


I can't make out much from that pic other then maybe some forking near the top and a spread I'd guess is in the 15-16" range.

To be honest, I originally misread the part where you mentioned tines... and was thinking of beams. I was thinking to myself, he only sees 3-4"s of tine there, looked like 10-12"s of beam on either side to me , my bad!


----------



## jacobh

Haha no problem at all buddy. Yea he’s out to tips of ears and side pic about 3” Ys so far. Not sure how far along good ones are by now. Hopefully he keeps showing and I can watch him grow


----------



## PAbigbear

Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


I'm no help as all my rests are QADs. Lucky so far to have had no issues.

I like full containment for hunting. Any dropaway that offers that would be on my short list.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


Only drop away I've ever used is the G5 Expert II, whisper quiet on the draw but no containment or lock up feature makes it a deal breaker for some.


----------



## Mathias

PAbigbear said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


‘I’m partial to Hamskea, been using them for years. Currently an Epsilon but the Hybrid hunter pro micro is a great one too. For cable driven I like AAE Prophecy.


----------



## jacobh

I always liked the hamskea. Limb driven hard to have a failure


----------



## ResearchinStuff

nicko said:


> Can’t say I understand the logic in this. Straight from the digest I got with my license. Flintlock hunters in WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D are not required to wear orange during the late season……but archery hunters are.
> 
> ?????
> View attachment 7647999


That is mind-blowingly stupid, thanks for pointing it out because I certainly would have missed it.


----------



## PAbigbear

Mathias said:


> ‘I’m partial to Hamskea, been using them for years. Currently an Epsilon but the Hybrid hunter pro micro is a great one too. For cable driven I like AAE Prophecy.


The hybrid hunter pro micro is what I was looking at. After doing some more looking around there's one heading for my mailbox.


----------



## Bucket

PAbigbear said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


I have Hamskea's on all my 3d bows, but still rely on the old tried and true Trophy Taker Pronghorn with the containment ring for hunting.


----------



## dougell

I used a TT for years without complaint.Two years ago,I started using a QAD.I keep saying I'm gonna ditch the dropaway and just go the simple route and buy WB.It's kinda like buying a Savage rifle.It makes sense but I can't do it.


----------



## PAbigbear

Bucket said:


> I have Hamskea's on all my 3d bows, but still rely on the old tried and true Trophy Taker Pronghorn with the containment ring for hunting.


I saw the one you have in the classifieds and would have scooped it up but I wanted black. Any particular reason you were selling it?


----------



## Bucket

PAbigbear said:


> I saw the one you have in the classifieds and would have scooped it up but I wanted black. Any particular reason you were selling it?


Because it wasn't black. 
I had a tan bow that it was on and sold the bow. Like i said, i have them on my 3d bows and have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## TauntoHawk

3 days of projects at the cabin was exhausting but I wouldn't have traded it for anything to see my kids enjoy all that I know outdoor recreation can provide a kid. 

Could have done without the water heater in my house being out when I returned home but the projects never stop.








































































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


I went to a QAD on my old bow and got rid of it when I sold the bow. I shouldn't have. I went with the AAE Prophecy on my new bow. The selling point for the AAE was that it uses sears instead of springs and the sears really can't break. But the ENORMOUS downside is that, unlike the QAD, it doesn't cock itself if you forget. This already cost me an arrow at TAC. Also, the retainers are much more flexible than the QAD. It is billed as a feature because they can't bend. Well, when my bow was on 90% let off, the containment system on the AAE was inadequate to contain the arrow when you let down. I shoot it at 80% let off so it isn't a big deal.

Bottom Line: I'll be going back to the QAD before the season this year. I never had it break. And never had it bend. I regret not going with one of the new integrated models on my PSE.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> 3 days of projects at the cabin was exhausting but I wouldn't have traded it for anything to see my kids enjoy all that I know outdoor recreation can provide a kid.
> 
> Could have done without the water heater in my house being out when I returned home but the projects never stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That looks a lot like heaven.


----------



## Mathias

yeah man, it looks fantastic. Nothing like to time up north to rejuvenate the soul. Labors of love.


----------



## yetihunter1

Big SEPA Yote….


----------



## Mathias




----------



## rogersb

107 here today. It's fun to visit places like this but it reminds me why I live on a dirt road!


----------



## ZDC

Anyone know when we can send in doe tag applications


----------



## Schleprock1

But you can't beat the people watching in Vegas......
We just sat at one of the bus stops on the strip one night around midnight and watched people walk by. Some very interesting sights.


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> Anyone know when we can send in doe tag applications


----------



## TauntoHawk

Boy it doesn't take long for most of those dmap units to sell out, especially in that northern tier 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Am I the only one not seeing any bucks on camera? In over a month I’ve seen 3 bucks on camera that’s it


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Am I the only one not seeing any bucks on camera? In over a month I’ve seen 3 bucks on camera that’s it


 Are you getting pictures of does. 

Because that's what my property is like. All does until late August rolls around ( getting a few regular young bucks and a older buck that comes through once a week or so) and every buck in the county is there to check out the does.

Then during October there are more bucks back there than does and it is like that until around December


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Looking for suggestions for a new rest. Qad or hamskea? I've had 2 hdx's go bad so I'm not sure I want to go down that road again. Thanks for any suggestions.


Which bow? If it takes an integrated rest, go with the QAD. Otherwise, I prefer Limbdrivers and then Hamskea.


----------



## 138104

Johnboy60 said:


> That is strange. When did they start such a long extended antlerless firearms season in conjunction with the Flintlock season?


I believe it has been that way for a few years in the special regs WMU.


----------



## jacobh

Yea getting does right now which is strange I usually only get bucks lol. Not a whole lot of does same 3-4 probably. But even the one buck I have at that property is not in a bachelor group seems to be all by himself



ZDC said:


> Are you getting pictures of does.
> 
> Because that's what my property is like. All does until late August rolls around ( getting a few regular young bucks and a older buck that comes through once a week or so) and every buck in the county is there to check out the does.
> 
> Then during October there are more bucks back there than does and it is like that until around December


----------



## Mathias

I have several like this one hitting my minerals routinely.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I have 1 like that and 2 spikes on my 2 properties in Pa


----------



## nicko

Deer might be hitting other preferred food sources. No end to their food options right now with everything in full bloom and probably don't need to move far.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Yea getting does right now which is strange I usually only get bucks lol. Not a whole lot of does same 3-4 probably. But even the one buck I have at that property is not in a bachelor group seems to be all by himself


Didn’t you have this same thing last year?


----------



## Mathias

It sure is dry up north. Made cutting a breeze but the clover looks stressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Didn’t you have this same thing last year?


No last year I had bucks. I had bachelor groups. This year I have 1 pic of 2 spikes on one property and 1 pic of a wider 6 point similar to Mathias. Usually I have more bucks then does on camera. Usually it’s hard for me to find does


----------



## jacobh

Still early just asking if anyone else was seeing it


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> Which bow? If it takes an integrated rest, go with the QAD. Otherwise, I prefer Limbdrivers and then Hamskea.


EVL 32. Not to sound cheap but I couldn't find a decent deal on a used integrated qad and I didn't want to spend 2/3 of what I paid for the bow on just a rest.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> EVL 32. Not to sound cheap but I couldn't find a decent deal on a used integrated qad and I didn't want to spend 2/3 of what I paid for the bow on just a rest.


Yeah, they are ridiculous new. I got lucky and bought one here for under $150. My other bow came with one.


----------



## nicko




----------



## ZDC




----------



## Mathias

Still some around!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Still some around!
> View attachment 7650829
> View attachment 7650830


 Shoot a buck early and we'll go chasing some


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> View attachment 7650473
> View attachment 7650474


As long as the land owner agrees it’s fine and as you know, they already added a few Sundays.


----------



## Mathias

The liberals a couple doors down fly British flags for Independence Day 👎


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> The liberals a couple doors down fly British flags for Independence Day 👎


Remind them who won by shooting a 6lb gun through there house


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## vonfoust

It didn't feel halfway.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy Independence Day everyone! Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend with those who matter to you...


----------



## jacobh

Happy 4th!!!! Thank you to all the service men past,present,and future!!! We are all in your debt


----------



## hobbs4421

God bless the USA!!!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

The plan was to take 2 trucks and 2 trailers and try and get all "stuff" relating to tractor, atvs, and attachments to the cabin in a single day then have 2 days of family fun with a few projects mixed in. Hit some set backs and it cost us almost 2 full days but we got everything moved into the barn but we're ready to get to the fun outdoor work. 

The wife still got some good headway on indoor projects and the kids fished for hours in the pond. I did get some shooting in on a couple of groundhogs that had been taking residence under the shed. 

















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

For any of you 3D enthusiasts,KECA(KEYSTONE ELK COUNTY ALLIANCE)is having a 3 day archery challenge at the end of July.I don't know any details but I assume it will be near the elk center.It would make a nice weekend and a worthwhile trip.If you have facebook,they have some details on their page.


----------



## rogersb

Throwing doe app #1 in the mail tomorrow. Hopefully next year this pink envelope process is a thing of the past!


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> Throwing doe app #1 in the mail tomorrow. Hopefully next year this pink envelope process is a thing of the past!


Won’t hold my breath waiting for that to happen.


----------



## CBB

Im not affiliated with the shoot. Just a local event this weekend


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Won’t hold my breath waiting for that to happen.


Doe tags are one of my top stress inducing moments....did i fill it out right, did i send it to the right treasurer, will they sell out before they get to mine???? haha, we definitely need a new system but agree i doubt it happens anytime soon.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Doe tags are one of my top stress inducing moments....did i fill it out right, did i send it to the right treasurer, will they sell out before they get to mine???? haha, we definitely need a new system but agree i doubt it happens anytime soon.


Going to roll the dice with a new county treasurer this year. The first round is never a problem. It’s always the second round where things stagnate and envelopes seem to sit for an excessive length of time. No worries about getting tags down here in 5C. Always like to have an extra one up in 3A to have options.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Going to roll the dice with a new county treasurer this year. The first round is never a problem. It’s always the second round where things stagnate and envelopes seem to sit for an excessive length of time. No worries about getting tags down here in 5C. Always like to have an extra one up in 3A to have options.


i don't have a place upstate to hunt this year so i will be all 5C and 5D and some MD thrown in.


----------



## ZDC

Well **** 










At least it was the arrow that I had to glue the fletching back on because I shot it off on Monday. 

That arrow is having a rough week.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Going to roll the dice with a new county treasurer this year. The first round is never a problem. It’s always the second round where things stagnate and envelopes seem to sit for an excessive length of time. No worries about getting tags down here in 5C. Always like to have an extra one up in 3A to have options.


First round in 4E has never been a problem for us either but they typically sell out pretty fast during the 2nd round. I think we've (Dad and I) only missed out getting a 2nd doe tag twice, maybe times, having applied for a 2nd one every year that you could. One year not that long ago dad decided we should try mailing it on Saturday instead and we ended up getting it returned for arriving too early. Worse comes to worse, another dmap tag will fill it's place if need be.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Well ****
> 
> View attachment 7653319
> 
> 
> At least it was the arrow that I had to glue the fletching back on because I shot it off on Monday.
> 
> That arrow is having a rough week.


I'd say those 2 earned retirement . 

First one I "tubed" was when I was a teenager at a Sunday morning 3D shoot about 27yrs ago. I don't remember why the guys in front of us left us shoot through without them pulling their arrows, but at any rate, I really liked the placement of one of them. I aimed right for it figuring if my aim was true, I would cozy up right alongside it. Instead, a peculiar sound rang out and I ended up with an abnormally long XX75 2013. My group was pretty jubilant about it, the owner of that other arrow not so much. He was a good sport about it after the fact but he defiled my souvenir, breaking the end of his arrow because he wanted his NIBB point back


----------



## Johnboy60

AjPUNISHER said:


> First round in 4E has never been a problem for us either but they typically sell out pretty fast during the 2nd round. I think we've (Dad and I) only missed out getting a 2nd doe tag twice, maybe times, having applied for a 2nd one every year that you could. One year not that long ago dad decided we should try mailing it on Saturday instead and we ended up getting it returned for arriving too early. Worse comes to worse, another dmap tag will fill it's place if need be.


2F is the same way. First round you‘re good but there aren’t many left for the 2nd round.


----------



## Mr. October

I'll send for 3D first. Maybe I'll actually see @rogersb in the woods up there this year. Otherwise I get a 5D "just in case" but rarely shoot does there because none of the neighbors let a single deer walk by without flinging some sort of projectile at it.


----------



## Mathias

3C first for me. Try to add a second next round.
Need to recalibrate my HHA at 20 and 60, this new Mach appears faster than the last. If y’all get the chance to shoot one, do it. I can’t envision a better hunting bow.
Pulling a card on the one and only local cam out later this morning….


----------



## vonfoust

Good thing the discussion turned towards the envelopes. I had in my mind that I had another week. Time gets away quickly.


----------



## jacobh

I saw a thing online where PGC wants to stop using envelopes and just use their online store to buy licenses in near future. Love that idea but can really see it being a nightmare with computer crashes. Simply because guys will just go on and buyout all the tags. I love Md where u buy your license and u are allotted your doe tags. They’re a aren’t but areas they’re statewide tags


----------



## Bucket

No real rush in 2E. It's pretty much a guarantee to get a second one if you want.


----------



## ZDC

Here in 1A I should be able to get 3 in the mail and will probably be able to get 3 more at the courthouse


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> I saw a thing online where PGC wants to stop using envelopes and just use their online store to buy licenses in near future. Love that idea but can really see it being a nightmare with computer crashes. Simply because guys will just go on and buyout all the tags. I love Md where u buy your license and u are allotted your doe tags. They’re a aren’t but areas they’re statewide tags


I envision a system more like NY where it's a bit more like lottery odds than first come first serve, by unit you'd have 1st 2nd 3rd doe tag options and the odds would vary by unit and which tag number option you are on. Odds would be like high, moderate, low, or none. Some of the northern units would be set up like high odds on your first virtually guaranteeing a tag, low second tag none 3rd and the low odds section would be randomized until the allocation is gone. Other units would be high, high, moderate. 

After a period of time there would be leftover tag sales for those special unit areas. 

In NY it doesn't matter if I buy my tags the day they go on sale or the day before season of the odds are high for a doe tag I get it every time. If its low I rarely get one regardless of how early I apply but could still get one if I buy later in summer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Well he's coming through every few days. I'm hoping that he starts to come through with a more predictable pattern as we get closer to September


----------



## ZDC

I'm also hoping I can get a nice picture were he isn't almost entirely behind a bush or something


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I saw a thing online where PGC wants to stop using envelopes and just use their online store to buy licenses in near future. Love that idea but can really see it being a nightmare with computer crashes. Simply because guys will just go on and buyout all the tags. I love Md where u buy your license and u are allotted your doe tags. They’re a aren’t but areas they’re statewide tags


There is a senate bill in the State senate (No. 431) to allow the old pink envelope permit process to be replaced with a more modern, on-line system. If it passes (which may be unlikely), that doesn't necessarily change how permits are allocated. I doubt anyone will just be able to go buy an unlimited number.


----------



## jacobh

I just mean will the system be able to withstand the amount of volume by guys trying to get licenses?


----------



## CBB

With the availability of DMAP tags we almost didnt send in... but we ended up sending in 2 fpr 2 f


----------



## nicko

Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## rogersb

First round is dropped off.


Mr. October said:


> I'll send for 3D first. Maybe I'll actually see @rogersb in the woods up there this year. Otherwise I get a 5D "just in case" but rarely shoot does there because none of the neighbors let a single deer walk by without flinging some sort of projectile at it.


Anytime you're in my area let me know!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Let the games begin!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7653873


Being from Berks I always use Berks . . . but that address . . . it's a killer isn't it?


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Being from Berks I always use Berks . . . but that address . . . it's a killer isn't it?


Yeah… I didn’t plan that out very well.


----------



## ZDC

Anyone heard anything from Pyme lately

Haven't seen him post anything in a while.


----------



## buckinthetruck

Hey Mr.Oct. And yetihunter 1 ware about in 3D do you hunt ? I hunt up there to, around resica falls.


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> I just mean will the system be able to withstand the amount of volume by guys trying to get licenses?


If it cant they better find new help/vendors quick. I've hosted school websites during covid that had 200k people streaming a video live at once. Handling a doe tag application with todays technology should be insanely simple.


----------



## Johnboy60

I kind of like the current system. I trust that it’s a true random drawing and it’s like an annual ritual kicking off the start of preparation for the upcoming season.


----------



## 138104

I guess I better buy my license soon so I can mail in for my antlerless tag. Been busy with projects around the house and building strings that I forgot about it.


----------



## Bucket

Perry24 said:


> I guess I better buy my license soon so I can mail in for my antlerless tag. Been busy with projects around the house and building strings that I forgot about it.


Begrudgingly, I was in Walmart twice this weekend, walked by the counter thinking about getting a license but the line was more than I could take. The local hardware store stopped selling licenses this year, our local army and navy closed it's doors for good and now Walmart is it...SUCKS!

I'll have to get one soon though.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

The current PGC computer system is so crappy I think it would be worse than the pink envelope hassle. I'd like to see doe tag preferences/lottery look similar to the PA elk application process, but that idea doesn't seem to pop up anywhere.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t mind the envelope system. I think you should get your tags with initial license. Facts are of all Pa doe tags sell they’ll add more regardless. It’s a money maker for them


----------



## dougell

I bought both mine and my son's online on 6-13.Mine came in about 5 days but we never got his.I called on June 30th and they told me to call back after July 8th.I just got off the phone with them and they said his was never mailed.I'm not sure why the person who I talked with on June 30th couldn't have told me that.

I'm with Bucket.Walmart has huge lines and Dunhams is an hour of your life that you'll never get back,even if you're the only one there.There used to be a shop about 2 miles from my office but he closed down a couple years ago.leaving Walmart,Dunhams or online as the only real options.I just found out about a new gun shop not far away that's selling them.Not sure how I missed a new gun shop opening.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Begrudgingly, I was in Walmart twice this weekend, walked by the counter thinking about getting a license but the line was more than I could take. The local hardware store stopped selling licenses this year, our local army and navy closed it's doors for good and now Walmart is it...SUCKS!
> 
> I'll have to get one soon though.


The Walmart super center in Clearfield is like therapy.If you feel bad about yourself,just go in there and you'll walk out thinking,there's hope for a guy like me.We have a ghetto Sheetz just like that.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> The Walmart super center in Clearfield is like therapy.If you feel bad about yourself,just go in there and you'll walk out thinking,there's hope for a guy like me.We have a ghetto Sheetz just like that.


Thats no lie!

When I was growing up, going to "town" meant DuBois. Never really spent much time in Clearfield and still don't. The Clearfield Walmart is the birthplace of those Walmart pictures you see online.


----------



## ZDC

I did my license online this year. 

It was pretty simple filling out everything and only took about 5 minutes.

Problem is that my dad and brother ordered theirs a day before mine and they got theirs already and I've been waiting awhile for mine to get here.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> The Walmart super center in Clearfield is like therapy.If you feel bad about yourself,just go in there and you'll walk out thinking,there's hope for a guy like me.We have a ghetto Sheetz just like that.


The sheetz in Union township is a zoo of western Pa's finest . Lol 

I do like to go and get the sweet tea as it's pretty convenient and cheap, while still being pretty good.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Thats no lie!
> 
> When I was growing up, going to "town" meant DuBois. Never really spent much time in Clearfield and still don't. The Clearfield Walmart is the birthplace of those Walmart pictures you see online.


My wife is from Houtzdale and we met in college.In 1990 I was at her parents house at Christmas and we went to Clearfield.I thought it was the nicest little town I've ever seen and the people were as well.That trip actually made me want to relocate here when we got out of college.Wow,what can happen in 20 years lol.For the record,our Walmart isn't much better.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> I did my license online this year.
> 
> It was pretty simple filling out everything and only took about 5 minutes.
> 
> Problem is that my dad and brother ordered theirs a day before mine and they got theirs already and I've been waiting awhile for mine to get here.


Call 1-800-838-4431.If you wait more than 30 days,you may have to buy it again.


----------



## tyepsu

Well it took forever, but I finally got my coyote back from the taxidermist. Shot him opening day of the Pennsylvania gun season November 28th, 2020. Yes that's right 2020 !! Overall happy with how he turned out. Just not happy to wait more than a year and a half.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> My wife is from Houtzdale and we met in college.In 1990 I was at her parents house at Christmas and we went to Clearfield.I thought it was the nicest little town I've ever seen and the people were as well.That trip actually made me want to relocate here when we got out of college.Wow,what can happen in 20 years lol.For the record,our Walmart isn't much better.


Back in the 70s and even the early 80s it was a really nice town. Lots of stores, factories, places for employment in general. Now it is a 1 dump town with nothing but transiates that don't give a crap.

DuBois has its less than desirable sections, but all in all, a nice town. And yes, the DuBois walmart is much nicer....as far as walmarts go.


----------



## Hlzr

I been thinking about the worst Walmart I’ve been to in Pa, so may choices [emoji23] East McKeesport is by far the worst I’ve been too but was very surprised how messed up Grove City is since I moved north. Luckily there’s a number of sporting good and gun shops around that sell licenses that I don’t have to brave walley world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> Call 1-800-838-4431.If you wait more than 30 days,you may have to buy it again.


I was impatient, it came today. 

It's weird that I ordered it a day later than everyone else and it came a week later


----------



## ZDC

Just took a trip to the slippery rock. 
Caught 15 smallmouth, 2 bluegill, and a crappie. 

Most of the smallies we're pretty small except one that was 14 inches and another that was 16 inches. 

It's been so long since I've caught a big smallmouth I forgot how good that fight.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm not sure if it an "Amazon Prime Day" price or not . . but there is a pretty good deal on the Hawk Crawler right now if anyone is in need: https://www.amazon.com/Hawk-Crawler...sprefix=folding+deer+cart,sporting,58&sr=1-18


----------



## Schleprock1

Just got an email from PGC telling me the payment processed for my first doe tag.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Just got an email from PGC telling me the payment processed for my first doe tag.


Same here… Mine was processed about 1030 this morning


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sunday July 3rd fishing the river, caught 31 smallmouth and 3 large chubs. Nicest smallie measuring 15"s. The river is dropping nearly by the day now. Found some "stuff" along the way...in the center of the pic (the orange colored stuff), a pretty damn extravagant cat fishing "rig" with a ton of rattles!?









Sunday July 10th. First afternoon fishing trip at the river and started about 3:15pm. About 5 minutes after I started, I hooked into the biggest smallie this season, 4 to 5lb slab I'd estimate was 18-20" long, 2 jumps later he was gone!  Ended up with 25 smallies and a 13" chub. Nicest smallie at 17"s. Saw more deer, hawks and a heron up on a huge stump that would have made for nice pics, but they were quite far for a point and shoot with almost no zoom.

Back on shore right before I left and saw 2 baby raccoons coming up the shore towards me and got a "decent" pic as were they turned back...








After they did, I followed them down shore for about 75yds till they headed into the woods. I thought they were gone for good and went back up shore to my stuff. All packed up and about ready to leave when I looked down shore again and they're one was staring at me from about 25yds perched up on a big stone, go figure!

Found some more stuff too.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Just got an email from PGC telling me the payment processed for my first doe tag.


Same . .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I got my license a few weeks back but my dad and bil went for theirs on Saturday, to the same shop I got mine at but said he was sold out??? and they had to go elsewhere. I've heard of them running out of the paper they print them on but sold out of licenses period?

Courthouse we use for doe tags seems to be pretty slow about filling and or updating the status of awarded doe applications. Sure as hell should have gotten to them by the latest as of today, since it's only 15-20 minutes away.

In other news, dad was going to go back to work this week. I don't think he's up to par for doing it yet with kind of work he does but he ended up postponing going back till next week. For starters, I think he's going to have a pretty rough time of it since he's not used to being on his feet for that long but we'll see how it goes soon enough.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sunday July 3rd fishing the river, caught 31 smallmouth and 3 large chubs. Nicest smallie measuring 15"s. The river is dropping nearly by the day now. Found some "stuff" along the way...in the center of the pic (the orange colored stuff), a pretty damn extravagant cat fishing "rig" with a ton of rattles!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday July 10th. First afternoon fishing trip at the river and started about 3:15pm. About 5 minutes after I started, I hooked into the biggest smallie this season, 4 to 5lb slab I'd estimate was 18-20" long, 2 jumps later he was gone!  Ended up with 25 smallies and a 13" chub. Nicest smallie at 17"s. Saw more deer, hawks and a heron up on a huge stump that would have made for nice pics, but they were quite far for a point and shoot with almost no zoom.
> 
> Back on shore right before I left and saw 2 baby raccoons coming up the shore towards me and got a "decent" pic as were they turned back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After they did, I followed them down shore for about 75yds till they headed into the woods. I thought they were gone for good and went back up shore to my stuff. All packed up and about ready to leave when I looked down shore again and they're one was staring at me from about 25yds perched up on a big stone, go figure!
> 
> Found some more stuff too.


Sounds like a fun trip. 

I'm hoping to get a day soon we're I can have all day to walk 3-4 miles of the slippery rock creek. When you get far out there there is almost no trace of other people ever being there ( not many people will walk that far) it's quite a nice trip. At each hole deeper than 3 feet you're gonna find something. 

It's pretty treacherous and at some parts dangerous if not careful, but if your fine wading through the water that long and periodically climbing out to walk around deep dropoffs, it's an absolute amazing way to spend a day. 

If your ever in the area id recommend giving it a walk , even if it is only a half mile.


----------



## jlh42581

AjPUNISHER said:


> The river is dropping nearly by the day now. Found some "stuff" along the way...in the


USGS water data of the Juniata has it working towards the lowest on record for the gauge at lewistown.


----------



## nicko

Schuykihl river in SE PA is pretty low and very clear right now. Got out yesterday and the best smallie I caught was maybe 8”. Not a lot of fish but enough to keep it from being a bust. Even the sections I hit with deeper runs were not producing much.

A lot of river grass and gravel bars exposed.

Need rain bad.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Sounds like a fun trip.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a day soon we're I can have all day to walk 3-4 miles of the slippery rock creek. When you get far out there there is almost no trace of other people ever being there ( not many people will walk that far) it's quite a nice trip. At each hole deeper than 3 feet you're gonna find something.
> 
> It's pretty treacherous and at some parts dangerous if not careful, but if your fine wading through the water that long and periodically climbing out to walk around deep dropoffs, it's an absolute amazing way to spend a day.
> 
> If your ever in the area id recommend giving it a walk , even if it is only a half mile.


Been to the river fishing/wading 5 times since smallouth came in and haven't had a dull outing yet!

The way you describe it, "slippery rock creek" reminds me of "the powder hole". I never did any cliff jumping at the waterfalls, but I crossed it once during the fall turkey season in a lower spot, after rolling up my pant legs...and waded across barefoot. I ended up calling in a smallish group but they stayed out of range. Can't say I didn't try  . I used to hunt around there and fished it a few times but a big chunk of it changed hands quite a few years back, miss those days a bit!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jlh42581 said:


> USGS water data of the Juniata has it working towards the lowest on record for the gauge at lewistown.
> 
> View attachment 7656677


If it keeps going like it is with little to no rain, the Susquehanna will be quite low in a few more weeks. I didn't do any measuring, but I wouldn't doubt it dropped 12-14"s in the last 2 weeks, maybe more. Quite the contrast from last year, it was so high and muddy during much of the summer that it wasn't worth fishing for much other than channel cats.

Was probably mowing twice a week about this time last year? Even though we need rain, and my yard is getting brown, I won't complain because it's less gas I gotta buy to mow. One tradeoff for another I guess.


----------



## Mathias

Hot summer days and low creeks make me fear EHD.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> My wife is from Houtzdale and we met in college.In 1990 I was at her parents house at Christmas and we went to Clearfield.I thought it was the nicest little town I've ever seen and the people were as well.That trip actually made me want to relocate here when we got out of college.Wow,what can happen in 20 years lol.For the record,our Walmart isn't much better.


My dads side of the family are all down in Houztdale and Osceola Mills. Beautiful country down there 😁


----------



## davydtune

I haven’t bought a license in person for over a decade now. I just prefer online plus I have to to get some of the dmaps we get, never had an issue. Also already have been awarded my 1b antlerless, really digging the new email notification of them being issued 🙂


----------



## davydtune

I have been crazy busy, have found a new passion 😊


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Schuykihl river in SE PA is pretty low and very clear right now. Got out yesterday and the best smallie I caught was maybe 8”. Not a lot of fish but enough to keep it from being a bust. Even the sections I hit with deeper runs were not producing much.
> 
> A lot of river grass and gravel bars exposed.
> 
> Need rain bad.
> 
> View attachment 7656711
> View attachment 7656712
> View attachment 7656713
> View attachment 7656714
> View attachment 7656715


I live right up the hill from there. In fact, I'm heading down to the trail momentarily to run. Under the bridge used to be good carp fishing before they re did it. They were a little shy though because of bow fishing. The better spot is about 2 miles out the trail (one mile from the trout run access point) under the 422 bridge. There are some nice flatheads that frequent that spot too.


----------



## nicko

Travels of an Average Joe


Most people are average. It’s the very essence of the word. A value that represents many; common. That’s not to say we can’t have extraordinary experiences. But if you consider our lives overall, they are pretty much the same. The same holds true for most species. And deer are no exception...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I live right up the hill from there. In fact, I'm heading down to the trail momentarily to run. Under the bridge used to be good carp fishing before they re did it. They were a little shy though because of bow fishing. The better spot is about 2 miles out the trail (one mile from the trout run access point) under the 422 bridge. There are some nice flatheads that frequent that spot too.


I spent hours upon hours of my late teens and early 20s fishing that stretch of the river. Used to hunt upstream on the right for woodcock in the same spot that is now Trout Run. Before that field complex was put in, I could do loop after loop hitting the same spots and keep putting birds up.


----------



## Hlzr

nicko said:


> Travels of an Average Joe
> 
> 
> Most people are average. It’s the very essence of the word. A value that represents many; common. That’s not to say we can’t have extraordinary experiences. But if you consider our lives overall, they are pretty much the same. The same holds true for most species. And deer are no exception...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deer.psu.edu


These collar studies in the mountains are fascinating. I’d like to see some in the farmlands of SW Pa for comparison of places I hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicko

Hlzr said:


> *These collar studies in the mountains are fascinating.* I’d like to see some in the farmlands of SW Pa for comparison of places I hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed… And there are always multiple offshoot article links posted within the same article that seem to cover the same deer or related deer. If you ever have some time, go on to the website and just start picking through all the deer blog posts… A lot of great reading in there


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> I got my license a few weeks back but my dad and bil went for theirs on Saturday, to the same shop I got mine at but said he was sold out??? and they had to go elsewhere. I've heard of them running out of the paper they print them on but sold out of licenses period?
> 
> Courthouse we use for doe tags seems to be pretty slow about filling and or updating the status of awarded doe applications. Sure as hell should have gotten to them by the latest as of today, since it's only 15-20 minutes away.
> 
> In other news, dad was going to go back to work this week. I don't think he's up to par for doing it yet with kind of work he does but he ended up postponing going back till next week. For starters, I think he's going to have a pretty rough time of it since he's not used to being on his feet for that long but we'll see how it goes soon enough.


I have never heard of PA being “sold out” of general licenses.

Cool fishing pics.

To all the guys who whined about rain this spring…your tune sure has changed.


----------



## jlh42581

davydtune said:


> My dads side of the family are all down in Houztdale and Osceola Mills. Beautiful country down there 😁


My kid just spent his last year in Osceola ... off to middle school.

Better than the hunting around here is the trail system for UTV/ATV though 90% of it is closed from October -> Feb now, understandably. We have big tracts of public but it can also be frustrating.


----------



## Mathias

Finally bought some lighter arrows to try my hand. It’s humbling, but I like it!


----------



## ZDC

I'm not sure if you guys remember how I messed up on my target buck last year. As a recap , he was 8 yards from me , I was full draw , right before I was about to shoot the wind swirled around and he spooked off. 

Well today I went out to put more corn in the feeder and took a sneak peek at one of the cameras that has a screen. (I try not to go back in the woods too often and check my cams every 4-6 weeks ) 

And look who is there. 
( The date is wrong and can't be changed, oh well that was a $30 camera. But the time is dead on ) 









I know it's a crappy picture because it's on the small screen

I've been getting pictures of him in the area all summer but never under 50 yards from were I spooked him off. In this picture he is standing in the same spot he was when I messed up.

I'm interested to see how this all plays out when the apples start falling.


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Finally bought some lighter arrows to try my hand. It’s humbling, but I like it!
> View attachment 7657659


Nice! That's a beautiful bow!


----------



## davydtune

LetThemGrow said:


> I have never heard of PA being “sold out” of general licenses.
> 
> Cool fishing pics.
> 
> To all the guys who whined about rain this spring…your tune sure has changed.


I'm guessing they ran out of the material they print the tags on.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

That's the thing with my pops. His recounting of things he's told, like what the doctors have told him are often vastly different than what was actually said. His hunting stories have a funny way of getting altered quite a bit too, I witnessed a few of them as they unfolded, and my recollection of the events are sometimes considerably different then his .

I asked my b-i-l about the license thing today, and as I suspected and was also mentioned by others, it was an out of the "paper" to print them problem.


----------



## nicko

Anybody have any contact with BillyH? Been a couple months since he has posted or been present.


----------



## ZDC

^^^
BillyH and Pyme must have left us for the unmentionable forum now. 

Anyone know anything about where
either of them have been the last few months?


----------



## nicko

Hopefully billy is just enjoying retirement.


----------



## Johnboy60

One of my sons is going to be here to bowhunt this season. Both of us scored first 2F anterless tags. Might have a good chance of getting two tags this year as we have 5k more than last year in 2F.


----------



## gberinger

Down here in 5c- seeing more deer activity. Don’t normally see bucks in the yard (only see them during the rut) but two showed up tonight. Starting to get the itch to get back out there.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Anybody have any contact with BillyH? Been a couple months since he has posted or been present.





ZDC said:


> ^^^
> BillyH and Pyme must have left us for the unmentionable forum now.
> 
> Anyone know anything about where
> either of them have been the last few months?


I've wondered about Pyme too?

I heard from Billy on June 19th in regard to my dad and what he's been going through. Billy has had his own share of health issues over the years that he continues to deal with, good days and not so good. I didn't get the gist that he has anything more serious going on than what he already deals with...but he said he doesn't post here much anymore and had basically forgotten his password. Other than that, I can't elaborate any further...


----------



## Mathias

Miss both those guys.

I last communicated with Billy about a month ago. He said all was well and busy.


----------



## Hlzr

Johnboy60 said:


> One of my sons is going to be here to bowhunt this season. Both of us scored first 2F anterless tags. Might have a good chance of getting two tags this year as we have 5k more than last year in 2F.


Received my email receipt for mine and both of my sons tags for 2f, been debating applying for a second tag as well. I’m interested to see how many tags get bought up at the out of state deadline. See more out of state plates every year up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBB

Well no longer have to borrow a tractor to get plot work done. This thing comes home next week


----------



## Mathias

Congrats, nothing like tractor time!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome tractor CBB!


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> ^^^
> BillyH and Pyme must have left us for the unmentionable forum now.
> 
> Anyone know anything about where
> either of them have been the last few months?


 I’m still on the green side of the grass. All good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> I’m still on the green side of the grass. All good. Thanks for asking.


That's good to hear , we were starting to get worried you sold your bows and bought unmentionables


----------



## Mathias

Out back shooting some FP’s and BH’s bit ago. Added some realism to my endeavor


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


----------



## CBB

Rolled the dice today and disced in some fertilizer and lime in 3 plots with the sxs

Then spread some seed and used some old bed springs to drag it in. 

Its raining now ans supposed to rain all night. Wr need it terribly


----------



## tyepsu

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


Cabelas brand. I've yet to get 2 years out of Muck, under Armour or LaCrosse boots. They all seem to end up cracking or the seems come apart and leak. All those brands were also not very warm. The Cabelas 800 gram feel much warmer than the 800 gram LaCrosse Alpha Burly Pro. 

Something else I've done is use leather boots for all my scouting and hanging stands and save the rubber boots only for hunting. Should make them last longer .


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


While not all rubber construction, I’m going to order Hoffman pac boots soon. I anticipate using them for upland amd bow hunting. I have a pair of the Cabelas rubber boots and they’ve held up pretty well.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mathias said:


> While not all rubber construction, I’m going to order Hoffman pac boots soon. I anticipate using them for upland amd bow hunting. I have a pair of the Cabelas rubber boots and they’ve held up pretty well.


Just checked them out. Those look nice and much more suited for walking than the rubber boots.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


I got some a few years ago from sam's club for about $30. They were pretty comfortable and did pretty well for about a year and a half until a tiny hole got poked in it. 

I used a caulk unmentionable to get it right back into working order. 

I forgot what the brand was but they lasted way longer then expected


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


I've looked long and hard due to the fact that seem to destroy boots and while pricey I think I'm going to snag a pair of Gumleaf boots. Everything I hear about them is great and they use like 85% real rubber in their construction. A lot of other boots are closer to 50% with a good bit of clay and synthetics in there.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


I just got a pair of the aerohead sport from lacrosse instead of Mucks this year. They were killing my feet and the Aerohead Sports fit like a comfortable hikng boot and are lighter than my Mucks as well.


----------



## Mathias

Yeti- I hope you have better luck with them than I did. They are comfortable, but they sure weren’t durable for me. Leaked in no time.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


I’m going on season number three with a pair of Dryshods. . I wasn’t impressed the first time I wore them because the stitched uppers started to fray from going through weeds and some low level briars but that is the only bit of exterior wear I’ve had with them. Interior lining in the heel area on the interior of the boots is wearing out as normal for me but other than that, they have held up well.

I bought a pair of mucks last year against my better judgment and while they are comfortable, they are too soft in the boot and heel area and tend to slide and roll when going down steeper hill sides and don’t provide adequate support on uneven ground. Flat ground, they’re perfectly fine but not a good all-around choice. Like others, I have it issues with recent muck boots having the soles separate from the boot.


----------



## dougell

I've had way better luck with Dryshods vs Muck.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Yeti- I hope you have better luck with them than I did. They are comfortable, but they sure weren’t durable for me. Leaked in no time.


I have only used them a couple times. So far i find them comfy while breaking them in. I bought a nice pair of leather hunting boots from LL Bean last year and prefer those but will rotate between the two which should prolong the life of both.


----------



## Zach75

I always seem to be in the minority with my Alpha burly pro’s. I have 7 seasons on mine with no leaks or cracks, with enough miles that the camo finish is starting to wear off on the toe.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm a quality leather boot kind of guy but I have a pair of Hoffman pacs when it's cold and wet That are nice but I can't bring myself to use typical rubber boots. Got a pair of mucks and that sit at home 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hlzr said:


> Received my email receipt for mine and both of my sons tags for 2f, been debating applying for a second tag as well. I’m interested to see how many tags get bought up at the out of state deadline. See more out of state plates every year up there.
> 
> My son and I got our non resident tags,got the emails today
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mathias

Organic all from 300 yards of kitchen 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> I'm a quality leather boot kind of guy but I have a pair of Hoffman pacs when it's cold and wet That are nice but I can't bring myself to use typical rubber boots. Got a pair of mucks and that sit at home
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


How do you like the Hoffman's for walking? I've been kicking around a good pac boot in the Hoffman, Schnees, or Kenetrek variety for a while, then I won a pair of Dryshod. So I'll probably be in the market seriously next year.


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> Organic all from 300 yards of kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buttered beets? Yum! I have a weakness for food...lol

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> How do you like the Hoffman's for walking? I've been kicking around a good pac boot in the Hoffman, Schnees, or Kenetrek variety for a while, then I won a pair of Dryshod. So I'll probably be in the market seriously next year.


Much better grip and support than any slip into boot Ive used. I only have 1 season and probably 4 miles of slushy snow as my longest outing on them so I don't have a lot of long days in the mountains to report on yet. If you were going to do all day hiking in the mountains I'd probably recommend the extra heel lock that can be added to any of their boot (I did not) but it's not needed I just spend a little more time locking the lacing down. 

I fully expect to love them more and more and they should get a lot more use this season with having my own place. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Got a couple mounts back. Pheasants are my dogs first 2 birds ever. Then my son Jakes buck from last year. Mines not done yet but wanted to share my buddies work


----------



## CBB

Nice! Guy in ludlow did a similar scene for one of my boys pheasants


----------



## Mick2394

Zach75 said:


> I always seem to be in the minority with my Alpha burly pro’s. I have 7 seasons on mine with no leaks or cracks, with enough miles that the camo finish is starting to wear off on the toe.


love my alphas, this will be the 4th season with mine and I am in the same boat as you, paint is wearing off. I wear them for everything and have no complaints


----------



## jacobh

Thanks CBB this is a buddy of mine has a shop in Collegeville. I love his work. He sent me these pics I’ll try to get better ones when I get them


----------



## nicko

After several decades, bobwhite quail could be back in Pa. by 2024


Pennsylvania Game Commission declares a protected quail recovery area for the release of wild quail.




www.pennlive.com


----------



## Lcavok99

Mr. October said:


> Anyone have any rubber boot recommendations aside from Muck? I need to replace my old pair and they were Muck and, IMO, didn't hold up at all considering how much they cost. I had to glue them back together the last two seasons to get them through. I was just wondering what everyone likes?


Lacrosse 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Deer Slayer94 said:


> love my alphas, this will be the 4th season with mine and I am in the same boat as you, paint is wearing off. I wear them for everything and have no complaints


I'm fine with wearing paint or color. Neither me nor the deer care about that. As long as the soles don't fall apart . .


----------



## Mick2394

Mr. October said:


> I'm fine with wearing paint or color. Neither me nor the deer care about that. As long as the soles don't fall apart . .


Absolutely, I'll wear em until all the paint is off if they let me. So far I have zero issues with them


----------



## Schleprock1

Anybody interested in some old cheap stands? I think I have four of these that were used for one year and then put up in the garage. I have to get them down and check the straps and seats but looking to sell them cheap.


----------



## ezshot81

Schleprock1 said:


> Anybody interested in some old cheap stands? I think I have four of these that were used for one year and then put up in the garage. I have to get them down and check the straps and seats but looking to sell them cheap.
> View attachment 7661623


I'd be interested in one.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Update about my dad for those that are interested...

He picked a hell of a week to go back to work, almost a baptism by fire in this heat, being a mechanic in a garage. He has a weight restriction of 50lbs and has asked for help with tires, but he's still been pushing himself. His co-workers told him to take it a bit easier and slow down. Monday afternoon after work he "took 20" and when he got up for supper, he was a bit wobbly on his legs. He was definitely pooped, although he wouldn't admit it, but he slept better than he has in a very long time. His snoring could have woke the dead or atleast peeled the paint of the walls!  

His work has been great considering everything he's been and is still going through. He was given 15 vacation days, in addition to what he already had if I understood him right, but if he ever feels too tired and wants to go home, he can and he will be paid for the rest of the day. I probably mentioned it before, but he was still getting a weekly check even though he hadn't been working since the beginning of March. Can't say the owner isn't taking care of him, that's for sure!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for the positive update Aj!


----------



## Schleprock1

ezshot81 said:


> I'd be interested in one.


You have a PM.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

At least something loves the heat


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> At least something loves the heat
> View attachment 7662614


That looks great. Couple of johnny houses would go well too


----------



## ezshot81

For anyone who has used the hunter access program, is there a way to get a contact number for the land enrolled? If you click the yellow dot it brings up acres enrolled. The one I'm currently looking at has several houses on the same land and would like call before I just start banging on doors.


----------



## Mathias

My eastern Pa ignorance showing, what’s a Johnny house? 🚽


----------



## yetihunter1

ezshot81 said:


> For anyone who has used the hunter access program, is there a way to get a contact number for the land enrolled? If you click the yellow dot it brings up acres enrolled. The one I'm currently looking at has several houses on the same land and would like call before I just start banging on doors.


You will have to go knocking and don't be surprised if you get a no. I have tried getting access to several and they always tell me they have to many people already.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> My eastern Pa ignorance showing, what’s a Johnny house? 🚽


Quail recall pen


----------



## Mathias

I see quail are going to be reintroduced


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> I see quail are going to be reintroduced


Because we've done so well with pheasants, grouse, and turkeys the last 20 years how could it not be a success 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> At least something loves the heat
> View attachment 7662614


Hoping to get started with some native grass projects next year. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

yetihunter1 said:


> You will have to go knocking and don't be surprised if you get a no. I have tried getting access to several and they always tell me they have to many people already.


I've had the exact opposite experience. I have over 1,000 acres I gained access to by simply finding properties on the map and knocking on doors. I always ask in February or March, go alone, dress clean and only ask to bowhunt. 2 farms actually dropped out of the program and I'm the only 1 allowed to hunt them now.


----------



## tyepsu

I see my 3A antlerless tag was awarded.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> That looks great. Couple of johnny houses would go well too





Mathias said:


> My eastern Pa ignorance showing, what’s a Johnny house? 🚽


I'm just as ignorant I guess; I was thinking of the same thing and thought why the hell would you need a couple "sheeters" when one would suffice


----------



## AjPUNISHER

tyepsu said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience. I have over 1,000 acres I gained access to by simply finding properties on the map and knocking on doors. I always ask in February or March, go alone, dress clean and only ask to bowhunt. 2 farms actually dropped out of the program and I'm the only 1 allowed to hunt them now.


I always wondered why I got turned down when I showed up during the season with full camo or blaze orange on!  Seriously though, I used to bow hunt woodchuck during the summer on several properties owned by the same farmer. Across from one of them, inside a safety zone, was another property where I often saw chucks in their yard. One day I decided to walk down there to ask about hunting those hogs and didn't even get the question out as they wondered why it took so long for me to come over! I was glad I walked over that day for sure, I ended up helping them out with odd jobs, but they became like an extended family with me and I ended up also archery hunting deer on their property for the next decade...had a lot of success along the way too.

My 4E antlerless tag was awarded earlier this week. They are still slow in the processing it seems, but I think it was a bit sooner than last years was.


----------



## Johnboy60

tyepsu said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience. I have over 1,000 acres I gained access to by simply finding properties on the map and knocking on doors. I always ask in February or March, go alone, dress clean and only ask to bowhunt. 2 farms actually dropped out of the program and I'm the only 1 allowed to hunt them now.


Years ago the United Bowhunters of PA had little cards you could fill out and offer to landowners who gave you permission to hunt. Your name, phone number, vehicle ID, etc. was on there. I used them and the landowners appreciated it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

tyepsu said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience. I have over 1,000 acres I gained access to by simply finding properties on the map and knocking on doors. I always ask in February or March, go alone, dress clean and only ask to bowhunt. 2 farms actually dropped out of the program and I'm the only 1 allowed to hunt them now.


Location in the state plays a role, the south east corner where yeti is there isnt a single property that isn't locked up, over hunted or completely off limits. You aren't going to find anywhere that just waiting for a hunter to come nock on the door. I hear in other parts of the state the program works as advertised I haven't seen it either but hopefully in the north central part near my cabin I can find a few spots just to turkey hunt and possibly bow hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just curious, how many guys apply for elk hunts in Pa? Here is something to get you fired up! I got my 2020 bull scored , been meaning to post the results but been super busy.


----------



## 138104

I must of missed a few years for the regular elk season, but have 15/3/3 for this year.

You killed one heck of a bull. Congrats!


----------



## Dstoltz

Apply every year gotta win eventually right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

tyepsu said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience. I have over 1,000 acres I gained access to by simply finding properties on the map and knocking on doors. I always ask in February or March, go alone, dress clean and only ask to bowhunt. 2 farms actually dropped out of the program and I'm the only 1 allowed to hunt them now.


Where do you hunt? Maybe its a difference in location because i live in SEPA and i do the same you do and i am like 3 for 60+ on properties. Most of the time they are nice and say no thanks we like our deer or they already have someone hunting. Few times they get mad that i hunt, one lady got so mad at me once she started screaming "murderer" at the top of her lungs till i had pulled out of her drive. I stopped asking for permission unless i have an acquaintance in common now.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Location in the state plays a role, the south east corner where yeti is there isnt a single property that isn't locked up, over hunted or completely off limits. You aren't going to find anywhere that just waiting for a hunter to come nock on the door. I hear in other parts of the state the program works as advertised I haven't seen it either but hopefully in the north central part near my cabin I can find a few spots just to turkey hunt and possibly bow hunt.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ah, didn't see you responded for me. Thanks Nate.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

I used the Chester county GIS and cross-referenced it to the acreage/locations of about 20 HAP properties last year. The first 5 I tried had gated driveways, no-trespassing signs, and warnings about video surveillance. I've been trying to use that program to find access since 2017 in various parts of the state, the one and only property that I actually got permission on the landowner explained that the only reason he was in the program was to get red tags. My opinion: the entire program is a sham, and waste of PGC money. Nationwide, we have a real problem with private land holding excessive game populations, hunting being prohibited by the landowners, and state agencies swooping in with special priveledges or money to offset the damage. I'm not sure what a perfect solution looks like, but the status quo really sucks.


----------



## yetihunter1

ResearchinStuff said:


> I used the Chester county GIS and cross-referenced it to the acreage/locations of about 20 HAP properties last year. The first 5 I tried had gated driveways, no-trespassing signs, and warnings about video surveillance. I've been trying to use that program to find access since 2017 in various parts of the state, the one and only property that I actually got permission on the landowner explained that the only reason he was in the program was to get red tags. My opinion: the entire program is a sham, and waste of PGC money. Nationwide, we have a real problem with private land holding excessive game populations, hunting being prohibited by the landowners, and state agencies swooping in with special priveledges or money to offset the damage. I'm not sure what a perfect solution looks like, but the status quo really sucks.


That has been my experience as well mostly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The HAP properties in ChesCo are a complete and utter farce...trust me on that....I only know of two who actually let a 'door-knocker' on, most 'have a group' who hunt their property. Most enroll for the benefits, namely discounted license and antlerless tag. I do know a few who actually took advantage of seedlings and habitat technical management assistance, but most I know of, enroll their property, get the reduced license and the free antlerless tag and then only let their family and friends hunt it, while they close it to everyone else.....funny thing too, as a resident landowner their tag costs less than $7 and I can't recall the exact license discount, but it is only on the license itself, none of the tags (archery, bear, muzzle loader, special turkey, pheasant, migratory bird, etc...). Even if it is a 50% discount (which I doubt) and they save $11 there and $7 for the antlerless tag, it's not like they can even fill their gas tank. Most I've run into, want to proudly espouse how they are doing their part....bologna!!


----------



## ResearchinStuff

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who struggles to find private land access around here. The crazy thing is how many freaking deer live in ChesCo. Some of the neighborhoods look like a deer petting zoo.


----------



## gberinger

Yup ChesCo is tough. Luckily my brother and I are able to hunt the 9 acres I own - which is surrounded by neighborhood land and other similarly sized parcels (all do not allow hunting). We had an awesome spot but another guy not associated with us shot the deer that one of the owners was feeding- and shot in the direction of the barn and horses with the owner in the barn (with a muzzleloader none the less). No hunting allowed there any more


----------



## Gangster II

For the SEPA. Guys You might want to consider out of state. South Jersey and Delaware have some really good public land. Yeti, let me know if you want to check some out of state spots.


----------



## gberinger

Gangster II said:


> For the SEPA. Guys You might want to consider out of state. South Jersey and Delaware have some really good public land. Yeti, let me know if you want to check some out of state spots.


I grew up in Delaware- only ever duck hunted it and wasn’t too into deer hunting until I started archery hunting- and moved to PA right after. Seems like almost everything public up north (state parks) requires pulling the lottery tag and sitting in a state stand. At least from what I found- you have to go down to the canal before you start to be able to sit where you want.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm sure it does vary depending on the part of the state you're hunting. All the properties I gained permission to are in SW PA, Beaver and Allegheny counties.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

Delaware and MD are both on my radar, if I'm unsuccessful on on elk this year I will probably do some out of state whitetail hunting.


----------



## jacobh

I choose Md over Pa every year. So easy. Buy a license and get doe tags immediately. Print at home and go hunt!!! More deer and bigger bucks. Only downfall is the heat and chiggers


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> For the SEPA. Guys You might want to consider out of state. South Jersey and Delaware have some really good public land. Yeti, let me know if you want to check some out of state spots.


Hey Gangster, I keep moving further from the DE border haha, West Chester to Phoenixville to Schwenksville but I am always down to hunt out of state. I started dabbling in MD that last few years because my BIL has gotten into archery, have shot a few does and a buck down there.


----------



## jacobh

wow just heard only 1 doe tag per round until over the counter sales start in sept!! They said it was like that last year they thought(pgc)?? Anyways just a heads up to everyone. This is for special regs too


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> wow just heard only 1 doe tag per round until over the counter sales start in sept!! They said it was like that last year they thought(pgc)?? Anyways just a heads up to everyone. This is for special regs too


Yeah they did that last year as well. Only can apply for multiple if you miss an earlier round.


----------



## jlh42581

If I lived closer to a border state id completely quit hunting PA very likely. The public land here sucks. All the habitat you could want but the deer population and turkey population are trashed. First year in the last 25 that I didnt buy a 4D antlerless tag. Yeah you can hunt hard and kill deer, i have opportunities ever year. However what I have access too with the time I have is better spent somewhere else. The days I took off this year... I'll be in Illinois, the weekends will have to be good enough for PA.

I too have tried the access program. In fact lll be hunting one this year. However I have wasted hundreds of dollars in gas, hours of time on places listed where I couldnt even find a sign. Many times pulling into farms and being greeted with... "can I help you" and when I explain why I am there "Im not sure why thats listed as here" as im standing on the GPS pin. The PGC says to report those areas. How bout we just stop with this bullshit program. Hire some more game commission officers, spend some more money on actually managing the public land. They should make the PGC take a tour of the ODNR public lands with a note book.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jlh42581 said:


> If I lived closer to a border state id completely quit hunting PA very likely. The public land here sucks. All the habitat you could want but the deer population and turkey population are trashed. First year in the last 25 that I didnt buy a 4D antlerless tag. Yeah you can hunt hard and kill deer, i have opportunities ever year. However what I have access too with the time I have is better spent somewhere else. The days I took off this year... I'll be in Illinois, the weekends will have to be good enough for PA.
> 
> I too have tried the access program. In fact lll be hunting one this year. However I have wasted hundreds of dollars in gas, hours of time on places listed where I couldnt even find a sign. Many times pulling into farms and being greeted with... "can I help you" and when I explain why I am there "Im not sure why thats listed as here" as im standing on the GPS pin. The PGC says to report those areas. How bout we just stop with this bullshit program. Hire some more game commission officers, spend some more money on actually managing the public land. They should make the PGC take a tour of the Ohio DCNR public lands with a note book.


Jeremy the public land I hunt in PA is awesome for deer and Turkey.Hell I hunt no private land.lots of deer and Turkey.i leave Ohio to hunt PA public land


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Jeremy the public land I hunt in PA is awesome for deer and Turkey.Hell I hunt no private land.lots of deer and Turkey.i leave Ohio to hunt PA public land


Well you tell me the next time youre coming and ill meet ya 

Glad to see youre still around Darrin, hope all is well.


----------



## Mr. October

HNTRDAVE said:


> Just curious, how many guys apply for elk hunts in Pa? Here is something to get you fired up! I got my 2020 bull scored , been meaning to post the results but been super busy.
> View attachment 7663340


Every year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> Where do you hunt? Maybe its a difference in location because i live in SEPA and i do the same you do and i am like 3 for 60+ on properties. Most of the time they are nice and say no thanks we like our deer or they already have someone hunting. Few times they get mad that i hunt, one lady got so mad at me once she started screaming "murderer" at the top of her lungs till i had pulled out of her drive. I stopped asking for permission unless i have an acquaintance in common now.


That is my SEPA experience in general as well. Too many hunters asking and landowners don’t even want to hear the question anymore. It doesn’t matter what time of year or what you wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jlh42581 said:


> If I lived closer to a border state id completely quit hunting PA very likely. The public land here sucks. All the habitat you could want but the deer population and turkey population are trashed. First year in the last 25 that I didnt buy a 4D antlerless tag. Yeah you can hunt hard and kill deer, i have opportunities ever year. However what I have access too with the time I have is better spent somewhere else. The days I took off this year... I'll be in Illinois, the weekends will have to be good enough for PA.
> 
> I too have tried the access program. In fact lll be hunting one this year. However I have wasted hundreds of dollars in gas, hours of time on places listed where I couldnt even find a sign. Many times pulling into farms and being greeted with... "can I help you" and when I explain why I am there "Im not sure why thats listed as here" as im standing on the GPS pin. The PGC says to report those areas. How bout we just stop with this bullshit program. Hire some more game commission officers, spend some more money on actually managing the public land. They should make the PGC take a tour of the Ohio DCNR public lands with a note book.


You don’t think politics/politicians are part of the problem?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've caught 194 fish...186 of them smallmouth in the 7 outings I've waded the river since bass season started. Caught a 17" bronzeback on about every outing but haven't topped it yet, cept for that one I lost.
2nd bass I caught maybe 5 or so minutes into the trip was the nicest for the outing.








Didn't call for any rain till around 8pm but by 5:45ish a dark line of clouds was coming at me and I didn't think I'd beat the storm back home, so I hid under the bridge out of the water...and wasn't the only one.


















This is what made me post about fishing again. I've never seen a smallie like that before!


----------



## jacobh

Agreed SE Pa forget finding private property u less u know someone. I have my moms and one other small piece and that’s it. I’ve lived here my entire life and it sucks now. Yeti where in schwenksville are u? Little plots around but most don’t allow hunting or have 20 guys hunting it already. 20 years ago u would have loved it in that area


----------



## jlh42581

LetThemGrow said:


> You don’t think politics/politicians are part of the problem?


Source of 99% of problems in the entire country. Politics definitely has no place in wildlife management.


----------



## 138104

I am a lazy hunter. No plans to travel to hunt. If I kill one at my place then great. If not, I don’t care. I do hope my son gets a shot at a decent buck this year. I also got my friend who killed a buck at my place his first time ever hunting into archery. Well, he is shooting a crossbow. He is more excited for the season then I am!


----------



## Bucket

Perry24 said:


> I am a lazy hunter. No plans to travel to hunt. If I kill one at my place then great. If not, I don’t care. I do hope my son gets a shot at a decent buck this year. I also got my friend who killed a buck at my place his first time ever hunting into archery. Well, he is shooting a crossbow. He is more excited for the season then I am!


I'm the same way. I hunt the areas I've hunted for the past 40+ years, and while I like the kill, the hunt is what it is about now. I'll kill a doe or 2 for the freezer, and if a buck comes around, I'll take a whack at it as well. But my "successful" hunting season isn't tied to what I kill anymore.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've caught 194 fish...186 of them smallmouth in the 7 outings I've waded the river since bass season started. Caught a 17" bronzeback on about every outing but haven't topped it yet, cept for that one I lost.
> 2nd bass I caught maybe 5 or so minutes into the trip was the nicest for the outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't call for any rain till around 8pm but by 5:45ish a dark line of clouds was coming at me and I didn't think I'd beat the storm back home, so I hid under the bridge out of the water...and wasn't the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what made me post about fishing again. I've never seen a smallie like that before!


Sounds like you had some good outings 
I wish I was able to get a day were I was free for the whole day and it isn't raining, but that would just be silly.


----------



## ZDC

I'm not sure what's it's like outside my little bubble I call 1a but if you ask, many farmers are more than happy if you take out a few deer. 

One farm I have permission for ,the farmer says , " yeah there are a few deer " 

First time I went out I saw a total of 38 deer , most doe except for a few small bucks. 

I did shoot 2 doe , along with my dad that got one out at that farm ( unfortunately we didn't get permission until rifle season) . So when I gave the farmer about 20 lbs of fresh venison he said he would be more than happy for us to go out next year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

R


jlh42581 said:


> If I lived closer to a border state id completely quit hunting PA very likely. The public land here sucks. All the habitat you could want but the deer population and turkey population are trashed. First year in the last 25 that I didnt buy a 4D antlerless tag. Yeah you can hunt hard and kill deer, i have opportunities ever year. However what I have access too with the time I have is better spent somewhere else. The days I took off this year... I'll be in Illinois, the weekends will have to be good enough for PA.
> 
> I too have tried the access program. In fact lll be hunting one this year. However I have wasted hundreds of dollars in gas, hours of time on places listed where I couldnt even find a sign. Many times pulling into farms and being greeted with... "can I help you" and when I explain why I am there "Im not sure why thats listed as here" as im standing on the GPS pin. The PGC says to report those areas. How bout we just stop with this bullshit program. Hire some more game commission officers, spend some more money on actually managing the public land. They should make the PGC take a tour of the Ohio DCNR public lands with a note book.


I can't agree that public land in PA sucks...it may suck in your immediate area (as it does mine), but there are hundreds of thousands of high quality acres available to hunt in our State and with spending less than $125 you can access all of it and hunt deer, bear, turkey, waterfowl, and small-game, with a firearm, bow, or muzzloader. There is consistently very high quality game being taken off of public land every year here in PA. I find myself with a bit of access amnesia every year, forgetting how much is available here in PA. I am situated in Delco, which isn't such a bad spot...I mean I can drive 8 hours and be in Cape Cod if I head north, the Carolina's if I head south, but still be in PA if I head west...it's kind of crazy how much is available to us here in PA. I was definitely spoiled for a majority of my formidable bowhutning years with high quality private local access. I could hunt before and work, often taking time off when conditions were ideal and not scheduling vacations in advance and hoping for the good conditions. I lived that experience for 23-years so you could imagine my shell-shock when the landowner sold the acreage and now it is home to 4 McMansions....Interestingly enough, my family has had access to and/or owned property in Potter County for my entire life, so I always had a bit of a balanced perspective of the distinctions between suburbia and the big woods. 

All our experiences are unique and ultimately shape our thoughts, perceptions and behavior. I know two guys who put in more time traveling to WV looking for access, than they do looking here on our home state. Neither are looking for out of state experience because they are stone cold killers here and just want to hunt after they fill their PA tags, they are both Delco guys who think there is no where decent to hunt in PA. They could travel less and be in quality places in our home state, but are convinced quality places don't exist. I took one of the guys to our place in Potter for a turkey hunt and he thought he was in heaven, when I told him that each morning out we were on public ground he was amazed.

Hunting public ground is a different game altogether, even in remote areas of some of the State Forest and State Game lands. Like or not, you just don't have to have the same amount of woodsmanship skills anymore to get into many of PA's remote areas. Most have phones with apps and that provide mapping, terrain, travel info, etc...thus allowing more people to access places they never would never have had the confidence to try to access otherwise. There were times when I would get super frustrated, hiking back into a remote valley, preparing a few ambush spots for my stands, only to have others come creeping in with their headlamps during the season. These were spots I hunted many times before an never saw a soul. 

My approach is much different these days...I scout much harder than I hunt, my scouting is as much around humans and human intervention as it is for the game I am targeting. I had one of my best seasons ever last year and didn't kill a deer. I targeted a few specific buck, put very specific plans into place and had opportunities at those target buck, but just couldn't get it done. Having those buck, in-rage of the sets that I prepared and following the plans I made was very rewarding, the kill would have been the cherry on top. By the way, all of these experiences took place in Potter County, roughly 5 hours from my home on privately owned ground in which the landowner lets anyone who asks permission hunt, so there is a fair amount of foot traffic, but compared to French Creek, you'd think you were on the show Alone.

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> R
> 
> 
> I can't agree that public land in PA sucks...it may suck in your immediate area (as it does mine), but there are hundreds of thousands of high quality acres available to hunt in our State and with spending less than $125 you can access all of it and hunt deer, bear, turkey, waterfowl, and small-game, with a firearm, bow, or muzzloader. There is consistently very high quality game being taken off of public land every year here in PA. I find myself with a bit of access amnesia every year, forgetting how much is available here in PA. I am situated in Delco, which isn't such a bad spot...I mean I can drive 8 hours and be in Cape Cod if I head north, the Carolina's if I head south, but still be in PA if I head west...it's kind of crazy how much is available to us here in PA. I was definitely spoiled for a majority of my formidable bowhutning years with high quality private local access. I could hunt before and work, often taking time off when conditions were ideal and not scheduling vacations in advance and hoping for the good conditions. I lived that experience for 23-years so you could imagine my shell-shock when the landowner sold the acreage and now it is home to 4 McMansions....Interestingly enough, my family has had access to and/or owned property in Potter County for my entire life, so I always had a bit of a balanced perspective of the distinctions between suburbia and the big woods.
> 
> All our experiences are unique and ultimately shape our thoughts, perceptions and behavior. I know two guys who put in more time traveling to WV looking for access, than they do looking here on our home state. Neither are looking for out of state experience because they are stone cold killers here and just want to hunt after they fill their PA tags, they are both Delco guys who think there is no where decent to hunt in PA. They could travel less and be in quality places in our home state, but are convinced quality places don't exist. I took one of the guys to our place in Potter for a turkey hunt and he thought he was in heaven, when I told him that each morning out we were on public ground he was amazed.
> 
> Hunting public ground is a different game altogether, even in remote areas of some of the State Forest and State Game lands. Like or not, you just don't have to have the same amount of woodsmanship skills anymore to get into many of PA's remote areas. Most have phones with apps and that provide mapping, terrain, travel info, etc...thus allowing more people to access places they never would never have had the confidence to try to access otherwise. There were times when I would get super frustrated, hiking back into a remote valley, preparing a few ambush spots for my stands, only to have others come creeping in with their headlamps during the season. These were spots I hunted many times before an never saw a soul.
> 
> My approach is much different these days...I scout much harder than I hunt, my scouting is as much around humans and human intervention as it is for the game I am targeting. I had one of my best seasons ever last year and didn't kill a deer. I targeted a few specific buck, put very specific plans into place and had opportunities at those target buck, but just couldn't get it done. Having those buck, in-rage of the sets that I prepared and following the plans I made was very rewarding, the kill would have been the cherry on top. By the way, all of these experiences took place in Potter County, roughly 5 hours from my home on privately owned ground in which the landowner lets anyone who asks permission hunt, so there is a fair amount of foot traffic, but compared to French Creek, you'd think you were on the show Alone.
> 
> Joe


I agree. PA has tons of great public land that, with a bit of work, produce excellent hunting. We are fortunate in this regard.


----------



## dougell

Pa is a big,diverse state.I'm sure any of the public lands near urban centers offer a much different experience than public land in the rest of the state. Yes,we are extremely fortunate.


----------



## Mathias

There are some really nice SGL’s near my place upstate. I think for the $$$, Pa offers me a pretty nice opportunity to enjoy the outdoors. Seeing a couple of these guys on the road in front of my place made me happy!


----------



## ezshot81

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've caught 194 fish...186 of them smallmouth in the 7 outings I've waded the river since bass season started. Caught a 17" bronzeback on about every outing but haven't topped it yet, cept for that one I lost.
> 2nd bass I caught maybe 5 or so minutes into the trip was the nicest for the outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't call for any rain till around 8pm but by 5:45ish a dark line of clouds was coming at me and I didn't think I'd beat the storm back home, so I hid under the bridge out of the water...and wasn't the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what made me post about fishing again. I've never seen a smallie like that before!


Sounds like you've had some good outings. What has been your most productive lure? This year it seems they only want a white grub or spinner. I've caught a few on others. This is on the lehigh.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ezshot81 said:


> Sounds like you've had some good outings. What has been your most productive lure? This year it seems they only want a white grub or spinner. I've caught a few on others. This is on the lehigh.


Been about the same in the Susquehanna, cranks were working well in deeper water (10+feet) in June but I haven't fished those same sections since. Although there are always deep channels around many of the same stretches I've been fishing outside of those deeper areas won't even tolerate a shallow running crank without getting hung up now. I've been mostly using a spinner or 2 almost exclusively during my last 3 to 4 outings, unless I hit some deeper water. Even then, the deeper channel I hit 2 weeks back produced several bass in rapid fashion and they were hitting a spinner in water that was well over my head.

The spinner I made out of spare parts, pictured below, caught me 100 fish. I didn't use it much this past Sunday but I hooked into fish #101 with it, a 15" smallie in a big boulder and debris laden area where it got hung up immediately and I lost them both. It was working so well I put together another one to replace it... with a nicer kicker tail  









Sunday I primarily used the white spinner that's in the mouth of the bass in my previously post. It was a 1/6oz, unbranded, silver bladed white spinner with white hackle, it produced fairly well and didn't get hung up as much in a few inches of water, so I stuck with it.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Pa is a big,diverse state.I'm sure any of the public lands near urban centers offer a much different experience than public land in the rest of the state. Yes,we are extremely fortunate.


I don't set foot on the SEPA public lands during hunting season. Mostly anyway.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Speaking of sucking....it seems like my wife and I get the short end of the stick on so many damn things...luckily we always both find ways to make lemonade out of lemons...some may remember our Tarpon trip to the Bocca Passs that we turned into a snook trip in thte mangroves or our elk shed trip that we convereted to DE whitetail shed excursion....well we scheduled a two day fluke trip on the famed Nantucket Shoals...on our way through Rhode Island we get the call that day 2 is going to be cancelled because of 50+mph off-shore foretasted winds. We fished day one and had a blast, didn't land any of the double digit monsters, but Laurie boated 12 with the largest being 5lbs13oz and I boated 5 including a nice 6lb9oz. Since we had our hotel reservations finalized we decided to make the most of the trip and traveled another 2.5 north to Gloucester to see the famous Gloucester Harbor.

We ran in to Paul Hebert of Wicked Tuna's Wicked Pissa, what a TOP CLASS guy...gave us a tour of the Wicked Pissa, chatted up about the show, the business, the fishery, his family...couldn't have been any more personable and we literally ran into him on the dock. I wasn't some wait in line to meet Paul or the Wicked Tuna fleet, literally a regular guy out working on his boat who genuinely welcomed a couple fans. By the way, he's Laurie's FAVORITE captain. My wife spoke with TJ Ott from the Hot Tuna when he called Paul's cell...it was funny, Paul said he look TJ is calling, answer my phone and threw his phone to Laurie who was at this point sitting in the Captain's chair of the boat. Laurie - "Hi, Paul's phone, can I take a message" - TJ, "Who is this" - Laurie "Some crazy fan that he let on his boat"....As if that experience wasn't enough, later in the day we ran into a production team working with the FV.com. It is amazing to see how much goes into a shooting the footage, the shear number of people, cameras, drones, you name it. We did see Captain Dave Carraro and first mate Sandro Manaici, but didn't bother them as they were actually working to lift the FV.com out of the water for some repairs.

We traveled to Cape Ann Marina as well and were able to see all of the current Wicked Tuna fleet with the exception of Hot Tuna and Pinwheel. We did learn that TJ keeps his boat in Rocky Neck which he says is the Key West of Gloucester. The food we had was amazing, fresh lobster, scallops, and fluke. Paul gave us a few tips like the Causeway Restaurant, a place we would have absolutely driven by without his recommendation to stop in for lunch and WOW....if you're ever in Gloucester be sure to stop. The only thing fancy is what happens to your taste buds and one of the few places in the Cape where we didn't need a Gold card for a meal.

All in all, we had a great three days. We left Sunday around 6:30AM, took around 7 hours to get there with a few stops. We left to come home Wednesday around 7 and were home by 3:00PM, with a slight detour through Boston for some sights. A lot of history in that area...nice trip if folks are looking for an extended weekend getaway.

The plan is to have a team registered in the Flounder Pounder in mid-August where we will be vying for some portion of the $302k in prize money. If all goes as expected my cousin Tim will be captaining his new 22’ Cobia and 5-6 of us will be registered as EZ-Limit. Have a few bugs we’re working out right now before registration opens next, if it works out I’ll post an update link here so interested parties can follow along. We’ve all been working hard this spring to be better at this craft and target trophy fish traveling up and down the coast. Definitely seems the BIG fish are earlier in the year (May-June) and more north like Nantucket, Montauk, and even Northern Jersey. There is a 50-mile limit on the Paradise tournament, so no one is traveling up there like some of the “Pro” boats did in the past. There are still some double digit flatties swimming around the wrecks; we just have to find them…biggest in DE for anyone in our crew this year was a 6.6, which in past years would pay, but not the top.
The Worlds Largest Flounder Tournament - Flounder Pounder Open


----------



## Mr. October

@12-Ringer . . wow! What an amazing trip!


----------



## Bucket

An off topic question....I know a lot of you are in the SE. I am taking my wife for a long weekend next month to start to make up for all the time I've spent chasing 3D courses this summer. Harpers Ferry is the destination....we reserved a cabin at Surreybrooke gardens just north of Fredrick. We're planning on doing some hiking and sight seeing, but since we've never been there, I was wondering if anyone familiar with the area had any suggestions for "must see" stuff.


----------



## ZDC

This guy is a 1.5 year old this season and I don't have a name for him , but I'm interested to see how he turns out in a few years. 

Could be a very interesting non typical rack as a 4.5 year old


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Agreed SE Pa forget finding private property u less u know someone. I have my moms and one other small piece and that’s it. I’ve lived here my entire life and it sucks now. Yeti where in schwenksville are u? Little plots around but most don’t allow hunting or have 20 guys hunting it already. 20 years ago u would have loved it in that area


I am not far from the Gamelands.


----------



## jacobh

Gotcha I grew up in that area. My mom lives right outside schwenksville. Man how it’s changed!! My friends uncle owns a little property I hunt butts up to gamelands there. Use to be great hunting. Not so much last few years. They do stock them but gets hit pretty hard


----------



## Mathias

I long for the day when we can say things have changed…for the better!


----------



## jacobh

^^^ amen… maybe in about 2 years…..


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> I long for the day when we can say things have changed…for the better!


Lately I feel like I am turning in the crotchety old fart that we used to avoid as kids. But, I'm starting to realize a few things. The "good ol'days" that I remember, were the new sign of the times for the older generations, that they weren't crazy about. I sit and listen to my father-in-law talk about when he was a kid and how great it was, then how as time went, and me (and his kids) started to hunt and run around, things went to hell. We commiserate over the current times and how it was better years ago, but I can't help think that when he was a kid, his parents and grandparent bitched about how things were better when they were younger.

I'm not happy about the way things are heading, but I don't think it's the end of the world. Because I'd guess several generations ago, there were people that swore the changes that were taking place were going to destroy the human race.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go chase the neighbors kids out of the yard!.


----------



## Mathias

Lol, I forgot earlier but in ‘20 my wife and I went to Harpers Ferry for a few days. Things are probably better now with much of the pandemic nonsense behind us. I like history and trains so it was a visual win. Beautiful area for the most part. We like the northern part of Loudon Co Virginia too once you’re away from the DC influences. Meandering around we’ve seen some really nice bucks and nice countryside. If you like beer and wine there’s an abundance of places to visit as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Bucket said:


> An off topic question....I know a lot of you are in the SE. I am taking my wife for a long weekend next month to start to make up for all the time I've spent chasing 3D courses this summer. Harpers Ferry is the destination....we reserved a cabin at Surreybrooke gardens just north of Fredrick. We're planning on doing some hiking and sight seeing, but since we've never been there, I was wondering if anyone familiar with the area had any suggestions for "must see" stuff.


Depending on how lenient your wife is there is some "must see" small mouth fishing in the potomac right there.... I always did atleast the hike to jefferson Rock and then across the potomac on the appalachian trail and come back to harpers for a late lunch/early dinner at one of the local place. Been years since i have been there so not sure if the restaurants are the same but you are bound to find a good one with a nice view of the river.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> Lately I feel like I am turning in the crotchety old fart that we used to avoid as kids. But, I'm starting to realize a few things. The "good ol'days" that I remember, were the new sign of the times for the older generations, that they weren't crazy about. I sit and listen to my father-in-law talk about when he was a kid and how great it was, then how as time went, and me (and his kids) started to hunt and run around, things went to hell. We commiserate over the current times and how it was better years ago, but I can't help think that when he was a kid, his parents and grandparent bitched about how things were better when they were younger.
> 
> I'm not happy about the way things are heading, but I don't think it's the end of the world. Because I'd guess several generations ago, there were people that swore the changes that were taking place were going to destroy the human race.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go chase the neighbors kids out of the yard!.


I hate to be a Debbie downer but that's why they call the progressive movement the progressive movement.It get's progressively worse.Unless things do a complete 180,we are most certainly heading for the end of the world as were knew it.Just about every time you see the news,there's several new degenerates being arrested for child porn or sexually assaulting kids.Today there was just a mass shooter stopped at the Diamond J's truck stop in Brookville.He just felt homicidal.No,it's way worse than it's ever been with no signs of recovery.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> I hate to be a Debbie downer but that's why they call the progressive movement the progressive movement.It get's progressively worse.Unless things do a complete 180,we are most certainly heading for the end of the world as were knew it.Just about every time you see the news,there's several new degenerates being arrested for child porn or sexually assaulting kids.Today there was just a mass shooter stopped at the Diamond J's truck stop in Brookville.He just felt homicidal.No,it's way worse than it's ever been with no signs of recovery.


I guess that is my point, we are already to the point of no longer the world as we know / knew it. Same as our grandparents and such. And, we are still here managing it. Albeit some better than others. And our grandkids grandkids will do the same. 

There have been degenerate people since the beginning of time. Hell, back in the mid 60s (i think it was) a teacher from dubois kidnapped and killed one of his students. Only real difference is that there wasn't the internet to spread it around the world in a split second.


----------



## dougell

Social media is bad but I don't share your optimism.The gene pool has deteriorated a great deal over the past 30 years.I will say,we still have a lot of great people around here.

You're talking about Jon Yount.Yep he raped and killed a student and then broke out of Rockview prison with the help of a woman.They were actually caught after being on America's most wanted.I think he killed himself in prison about 10 years ago.

There's always been evil degenerates but we have more today.


----------



## Bucket

Yep. Jon Yount. When we were in highschool we would take the girls out where he grabbed the girl and tell them the scary stories. Always good for a snuggle.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> I hate to be a Debbie downer but that's why they call the progressive movement the progressive movement.It get's progressively worse.Unless things do a complete 180,we are most certainly heading for the end of the world as were knew it.Just about every time you see the news,there's several new degenerates being arrested for child porn or sexually assaulting kids.Today there was just a mass shooter stopped at the Diamond J's truck stop in Brookville.He just felt homicidal.No,it's way worse than it's ever been with no signs of recovery.


Doug u ever notice how all these shootings happen around a election? It’s amazing to me. When Biden got in no shootings were heard of for first 1.5 year til just recent. It’s insane. I agree things are so bad it’s sickening and u til judges stop protecting the guilty and start protecting the innocent things won’t change. Want to stop crime? Stop convicting people for defending their property and family


----------



## Mathias

On a brighter note, received just over an inch of rain thus far today and it just started pouring again 😊


----------



## nicko

How about them phillies? Or not.


----------



## Hlzr

nicko said:


> How about them phillies? Or not.


Let’s go Bucs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LetThemGrow

1.5” here today….










When people decide that there will be no absolute truths about right and wrong, you will have absolute chaos. When people despise marriage, embrace divorce, and accept homosexuality, and then gender neutrality or switching around, what will follow? Nothing good….


----------



## nicko

Wake me up in late October.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

All or nothing right? We need the rain but more of a soaker


----------



## Schleprock1

So I put my second antlerless application in the mail this morning. When I went to check the mail this afternoon there was a pink envelope in the box. My first doe tag received before the second one is due has never happened before. York County Treasurer is on top of things this year.


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> I'm not sure what's it's like outside my little bubble I call 1a but if you ask, many farmers are more than happy if you take out a few deer.
> 
> One farm I have permission for ,the farmer says , " yeah there are a few deer "
> 
> First time I went out I saw a total of 38 deer , most doe except for a few small bucks.
> 
> I did shoot 2 doe , along with my dad that got one out at that farm ( unfortunately we didn't get permission until rifle season) . So when I gave the farmer about 20 lbs of fresh venison he said he would be more than happy for us to go out next year.


That’s the way to do it! Share and offer to help them is some way and the good ones will generally let ya come back and hunt.


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> So I put my second antlerless application in the mail this morning. When I went to check the mail this afternoon there was a pink envelope in the box. My first doe tag received before the second one is due has never happened before. York County Treasurer is on top of things this year.


There is no chance of that happening 

Local government doesn't work that fast


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Still hadn't got ours back (doe tags) in the mail as of yesterday...awarded on the 20th. Meanwhile, my bil lives about 5 or so minutes away, sends to the same courthouse but his tag arrived back to him in the mail last week. Been like that every year for whatever the reason. The 3 of us are sending in one envelope for the 2nd round, from his mailbox.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7666165
> 
> 
> This guy is a 1.5 year old this season and I don't have a name for him , but I'm interested to see how he turns out in a few years.
> 
> Could be a very interesting non typical rack as a 4.5 year old


Saw a couple good 8's last year I wouldn't mind catching up with again but I'm hoping to see what this oddball grew this year. His left beam was a long spike with about a 5" brow tine on it.

















This guy was prolific in the area and walked right under me one morning, shouldn't be hard to identify if I see him this year again with his "dead eye".


----------



## jacobh

My moms I got a decent 8 and 6 but my other property still zero bucks. Getting frustrated


----------



## Mathias

Several basket racks at my place, I know there’s a shooter or 2 around.
Second 3C mailed, first is in hand, rec’d it about 10 days ago.
Rec’d my components for new arrow build in mail today. Going to try Easton Axis this time. A bit lighter at 475gr vs 500.
Hope to pu some more/better arrows for my recurve tomorrow. Truth be told I like shooting it better than my compound at this time.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got my second app out in the mail but wasn't home long enough to check for anything in bound from round 1. Got home with the family from Virginia about 515 today and turned around at 6 to head north to the cabin with my dad to get some food plot work done. We've got to spray all the areas we plan to plant in 2 weeks, get some additional cams out and start picking trees for stands. 

We had a great week in the mountains of Virginia but now my 8yr old daughter thinks we need to go on vacation every year over her birthday so she can have an entire birthday week.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> How about them phillies? Or not.


If they would dump Familia . . .


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> So I put my second antlerless application in the mail this morning. When I went to check the mail this afternoon there was a pink envelope in the box. My first doe tag received before the second one is due has never happened before. York County Treasurer is on top of things this year.


Hmmm. I got my 1st round back from Berks over a week ago.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> My moms I got a decent 8 and 6 but my other property still zero bucks. Getting frustrated


I'll bet you the one on the right will be a giant next year if you pass up on him this year. 


Also are you getting lots of pictures of does


----------



## jacobh

Not a whole lot of does at either property but I’d say 3-4 at each property


----------



## rogersb

Put my 2nd app in the mail yesterday. First round was awarded on the first Tuesday but don't have it yet. No worries, can't use it for another 2 months.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Beautiful morning out on the road bike….trying to get in better shape before the season.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Beautiful morning out on the road bike….trying to get in better shape before the season.
> 
> View attachment 7667542


I just came back from a ride myself. Beautiful day for it. I'm not doing Ironman or marathons anymore but have stayed in reasonable shape. I just need to get the fork under control.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I just need to get the fork under control.


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## ZDC

This arrow has been really lucky / unlucky 










In the last 9 days this arrow has been hit in the nock by other arrows 4 times ( each time I've had to replace the nock) . Lucky for this arrow it was hit in locations that allowed for the other arrows to deflect off. 

I'm gonna have to get another 3D deer target because it's gonna start getting expensive having to replace nocks every other day. Luckily I have a nice stock pile of them😂


----------



## vonfoust




----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow that’s a lot of yotes!


----------



## jacobh

Kill em all Chris


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> View attachment 7667801


It's so sad to see them out there like that , without an arrow through em.


----------



## vonfoust

Ha! I don't go out targeting them but I also don't pass up an opportunity. Looks like more opportunities this year


----------



## Johnboy60

2nd round for doe tags tomorrow.


----------



## jasonk0519

I stopped out to put a camera out of a new spot I picked up this year. On the way out I saw an awesome bachelor group in the field next door. 8 bucks total, one was a big 10 and 2 really big 8’s among them. Hopefully I get 1 of the big ones on camera. I’ll post of I do. 
This has me pumped to hunt this year. Last year was a mess for me and I only hunted 1 morning. I’m ready to put some time it this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

ahhh puppy!







😏


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was on a bike ride yesterday and came upon 2 yotes in Ridley Creek State Park. Every once and while I am a rule-breaker in the park as I will run my bike across the trails occasionally, usually only if I am in the park super early. That was was case yesterday and as I cut across the white trail, basically at sunrise, I turned the bend and there were two standing on the trail. I don't know who was more startled me or them...they stared for a second and bolted in opposite directions.

I invested in a hybrid and it has made a difference...not all of the benefits of a road bike or a trail bike, but a decent enough compromise between the two that makes both the trail and road rides not terrible. It's a Trek FX Sport 4 that I got a great used price on...I can basically leave my house, ride to Ridley, ride the loop there, and back...I can detour through Tyler Arboretum or the Penn State CC trails. 

Didn't realize there were other riders on this thread...


----------



## 138104

Did anyone else receive digital antlerless licenses? I just got awarded my unsold tag and noticed the license was attached. I went back and checked and my first one was like that too. How in the heck will a paper tag stay on an ear??


----------



## jacobh

I don’t have digital was interested in it but yea no tag unless u print it. Just not worth it to me


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Was on a bike ride yesterday and came upon 2 yotes in Ridley Creek State Park. Every once and while I am a rule-breaker in the park as I will run my bike across the trails occasionally, usually only if I am in the park super early. That was was case yesterday and as I cut across the white trail, basically at sunrise, I turned the bend and there were two standing on the trail. I don't know who was more startled me or them...they stared for a second and bolted in opposite directions.
> 
> I invested in a hybrid and it has made a difference...not all of the benefits of a road bike or a trail bike, but a decent enough compromise between the two that makes both the trail and road rides not terrible. It's a Trek FX Sport 4 that I got a great used price on...I can basically leave my house, ride to Ridley, ride the loop there, and back...I can detour through Tyler Arboretum or the Penn State CC trails.
> 
> Didn't realize there were other riders on this thread...


I have a gravel bike and use it for virtually everything. I used to have a hard core (and very expensive) triathlon/tt bike with race wheels but as my interest in triathlon declined so did my interest in having a really expensive bike collecting dust in the garage. Happily, I sold it right before COVID hit and most races came to a screeching halt. 

With my gravel bike, I can put the original 38m tires on and can handle most off-road conditions (except hard mountain bike trails) or the 28s and keep up with the roadies. I've ridden it back into the game lands we hunt for scouting purposes. I looked into t a trailer for it for hunting but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I don’t have digital was interested in it but yea no tag unless u print it. Just not worth it to me


My licenses were purchased OTC. Not sure how I ended up with digital antlerless licenses. I don’t recall that being an option. We’ll see if I get the licenses in the mail.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I thought u had to sign up for digital. I think it’s a good idea but yea piece of paper will tear out too easy dragging. Md we use paper but tag them at the truck. Only other thing I can think is put tag in ear and zip tie the ear closed


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> I have a gravel bike and use it for virtually everything. I used to have a hard core (and very expensive) triathlon/tt bike with race wheels but as my interest in triathlon declined so did my interest in having a really expensive bike collecting dust in the garage. Happily, I sold it right before COVID hit and most races came to a screeching halt.
> 
> With my gravel bike, I can put the original 38m tires on and can handle most off-road conditions (except hard mountain bike trails) or the 28s and keep up with the roadies. I've ridden it back into the game lands we hunt for scouting purposes. I looked into t a trailer for it for hunting but never pulled the trigger.


I have an old Giant Yukon from when i use to mountain bike alot but i need a new tire on the front. Haven't really ridden trails in 9 years but would love to get back into it. Marsh Creek was always fun.


----------



## ZDC

Oh yeah a paper tag will be great for dragging a blood covered deer through snow or wet ground.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Oh yeah a paper tag will be great for dragging a blood covered deer through snow or wet ground.


NJ has used them for several years now. It isn't such a big deal. In fact, NJ did away with the whole tagging requirement for a year and then got flack from neighboring states because of their tagging requirements. Now with CWD restrictions and basically no interstate transportation of deer carcasses allowed, I wonder if NJ and many other states will drop the tagging requirement altogether? Frankly, it's a pretty archaic "We've always done it this way" law. Especially the absurd "must be tagged in the ear" bit. Tagging harkens back to a bygone era when it took days to get home from camp. Just change the requirement to check in on-line or by phone at the time of kill and dispense with the paper tagging nonsense. Otherwise, it's just a money maker for enforcement agencies.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Did anyone else receive digital antlerless licenses? I just got awarded my unsold tag and noticed the license was attached. I went back and checked and my first one was like that too. How in the heck will a paper tag stay on an ear??


My first 3A tag was awarded and I received an e-mail notification of it being processed along with a black and white PDF pic of the front of the tag. I think that is just part of the e-mail confirmation process. My actual two-sided tag on the green plastic paper showed in the mail a week later. My 2nd 3A tag was processed this morning and I received the same e-mail notification. I expect the actual tag will show in the mail in a week or two.


----------



## CBB

Take a couple ziplock bags with you. Ziptie the tag in the ear in a ziploc bag.... easy

I always have zipties in a pocket when im hunting and usually snacks in a ziplock bag.


----------



## jlh42581

No way they did away with tags without that being huge news. Imagine how many people never looked at that email


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> No way they did away with tags without that being huge news. Imagine how many people never looked at that email


And the one side of the tag that appears in the e-mail is just the part that you sign and hold onto. The 2nd half that you actually attach to the deer is not included in the e-mail. Actual tags will come in the mail.


----------



## jacobh

I got my tag in the mail


----------



## TauntoHawk

I haven't done much biking outside my airdyne since pre drivers license but I have been thinking a mountain bike would be nice for the low traffic gravel roads around the cabin. Watching market place 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

I connected with a member here 2 years ago and sold my full suspension Trance…great bike but I lost my desire to haul my bike to a trail. Found a 10 year old fitness bike and started making a serious effort to get in better shape. Turns out I love road riding, thought I wanted a gravel bike but now I just want a Domane SL….if a recession hits and toys start getting sold, maybe I can afford to upgrade? Planning to ride across PA Route 6 in a few years.

Got first round of 5B tags in mail Saturday. Not sending for more, someone else may need them. Need to get motivated to get cams activated, the vandalism issues this spring really dampened my enthusiasm.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I've been picking up wayyy too many coyotes for my liking as well. 

I did pick up an ear tagged bear tonight









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> I connected with a member here 2 years ago and sold my full suspension Trance…great bike but I lost my desire to haul my bike to a trail. Found a 10 year old fitness bike and started making a serious effort to get in better shape. Turns out I love road riding, thought I wanted a gravel bike but now I just want a Domane SL….if a recession hits and toys start getting sold, maybe I can afford to upgrade? Planning to ride across PA Route 6 in a few years.
> 
> Got first round of 5B tags in mail Saturday. Not sending for more, someone else may need them. Need to get motivated to get cams activated, the vandalism issues this spring really dampened my enthusiasm.
> 
> View attachment 7669304


Yeah, that bike is collecting dust as somehow my Vitus Escarpe became his bike…lol! I told him when we head to Lake Placid this fall, he is back to the Trance and my fat butt is riding the Escarpe!


----------



## jpinkerton

I'm making my transition of retiring from the Air Force this year, so unfortunately I will be sitting out annual camp in Moshannon this October. We've got the core group heading up, and I look forward to their reports.

I look forward to following the thread. Good luck to everyone this season and be safe. I will be able to get some hunts in though.. Illinois, Martha's Vineyard, and Upper Alabama (which is my new home).


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I use the Schwinn I have a couple times a week, all year long. Same bike I mentioned about being stolen off my porch, that I filed a police report about and miraculously got back. Not a thing in this world today that somebody won't put their sticky hands on!

I ride around town, to the post office...stores. I've used it in archery season, when I go fishing at the river. My bike and hike spot for spring turkey is over 7.5 miles roundtrip on the bike alone.
This past spring, one morning I was on the road by 4am biking to hunt a spot I never biked too before. Almost 15miles roundtrip just on the bike but I'd probably do it again this year.

I've worn down the teeth of the gears on about every bike I've ever owned, and I've had several. The Montague Hummer I had is still my favorite but was stolen, hope the SOB that pilfered it had an accident while riding it


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I connected with a member here 2 years ago and sold my full suspension Trance…great bike but I lost my desire to haul my bike to a trail. Found a 10 year old fitness bike and started making a serious effort to get in better shape. Turns out I love road riding, thought I wanted a gravel bike but now I just want a Domane SL….if a recession hits and toys start getting sold, maybe I can afford to upgrade? Planning to ride across PA Route 6 in a few years.


A fast roadie is a lot of fun . . just be advised that the line between road, gravel, and all road bikes is quickly blurring. The main difference these days is wider forks to accommodate wider off-road tires but, like me, you can still pop on 28s and be good to go for the road. It is noteworthy that the pro peloton is now almost exclusively riding 28s. A few years ago anything wider then 23s would have brought great gasps from the cycling community.


----------



## Schleprock1

The wife and I got Lectric E-bikes last year. They weigh around 70 lbs. I probably work harder just moving it down a level road than I would with a good manual road bike. We generally keep them on assist level one which only really helps if you are down to 6 MPH. But I haven't had to get off and push up a hill yet with close to 200 miles on them.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

LTG sorry to hear jackwagons are ruining it for u. Been there. Damn shame always enjoyed your vids


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our cams are doing well...curtailed posting a lot pics here (long story...let's just say some people have too much time on their hands..interested parties can PM) , but Bruce's branches are producing quite well, the buckwheat plots are thick and lush and just about ready to be cut and thatch seeded for the fall, the chestnut trees that I bought as 2'ers are over 8' tall now, didn't notice pods last trip, but a group will be up in 2-weeks so can check them.....the chestnuts that I have grown from seedlings are approaching 4', the planted apples are all healthy and two had flowers in the spring, the pruned natural crab apples, have exploded...should be an interesting fall.

here are a few...quality distorted because I dowloaded,cropped and edited, so to the metadata is no longer attached to photo (crazy right?)


----------



## jacobh

Wow Joe some real studs!!! Best of luck getting on them!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

The biking is primarily for fitness, since my fall in 2013 and subsequent surgeries in 2013 and 2014 to help repair my ankle, running is out. I did ran a slow 5k about a month ago and the next day my ankle looked like someone cut me open, stuffed a football in my leg and sewed me back up....I necessarily wasn't surprised, but was hoping it wouldn't be that bad...for me it's hiking, walking, and bike riding. We have a Peleton at the house, that my wife uses more than I, but it's nice when the weather is nasty or for a change of pace. As competitive as I tend to get about things, at this stage in life, most of what I am doing is particularly designed to help keep me on this side of the dirt for as long as possible. I've biked the infamous Route 23 corridor and have been passed by folks much older and younger, there was a time, where my heart rate would increase simply because that happened....working hard to be better about that stuff too, the Peleton doesn't help so much with that though (haha). I have found that purposes help...for example, I log a lot of miles every year during the shed and turkey seasons. Didn't hunt a day of spring turkey this year as we've had a lot going on with Camille, but I can jump on the bike Sat and Sun mornings and get 20-40 miles in before the rest of my crew even wakes up. Laurie and I hit the Chester Creek Trail or Ridley 2-3x times per week in the evenings...which helps. On some nights she does some convincing as she thinks walking the 1.5 mile round trip to the local Dairy Queen works off the Oreo Blizzard....I usually settle for an Orange Julius those nights (haha)


----------



## jacobh

^^^ agreed. I tore my acl completely my mcl halfway and pcl halfway riding dirt bikes. They couldn’t reattach my acl so my left leg does not have one. I used to play hockey and was always very athletic before this. Now it’s trying to find stuff to keep me active. I gained a lot of weight from that injury it really sucked. Now walking and bird hunting gets me down in weight finally!! Knee still pops out of place and swells every so often. Take care of your bodies fellas. I’m 43 and feel 55


----------



## ZDC

60 DAY WARNING

I looked through my pictures of last years hunting season and it did get me excited for the season. It also made me realize it isn't too far away, only 60 days.

And with squirrel season arriving in less than 40 days , archery season will be here faster than we think. 

So all of you better get rid of the fishing bug, 
because soon we'll all be sick with the hunting bug😉


----------



## Mathias

2nd 3C awarded. Got a friend into bow hunting this year as well and he’ll be making the trips north with me this season.

for you *food plot *guys, have you ever seeded directly into a clover plot in the late summer/fall? If so, what did you use?


----------



## yetihunter1

30 days till dove and my oldest asked if i can take him with. Should be fun if we have some action....if not i will have a fidgeting kid spooking away single birds haha.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> 2nd 3C awarded. Got a friend into bow hunting this year as well and he’ll be making the trips north with me this season.
> 
> for you *food plot *guys, have you ever seeded directly into a clover plot in the late summer/fall? If so, what did you use?


If the clover plot is thick,I think it would be a struggle to get anything else of value established.I could be wrong however.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> 2nd 3C awarded. Got a friend into bow hunting this year as well and he’ll be making the trips north with me this season.
> 
> for you *food plot *guys, have you ever seeded directly into a clover plot in the late summer/fall? If so, what did you use?


I do it with winter rye often. That stuff will germinate and grow on a cinder block. Cheap too, just ordered 5 bags at $23/55#


----------



## hobbs4421

I should know this by now, but when would be a good time to plant some clover and brassicas in NEPA.


----------



## vonfoust

Don't konw if this is recommended or not but it works for my schedule. I plant clover and winter rye together either the week before Labor Day or Labor day weekend.
If I'm doing brassicas this week or next week is my target. Again, not sure what is recommended but that's when I have/get time so that's when it's done and seems to work out ok.


----------



## ZDC

One warden I was talking to told me about the guy that tried to plant corn on opening day of rifle


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> One warden I was talking to told me about the guy that tried to plant corn on opening day of rifle


He told me he wasn’t going to say anything about that incident after he wrote me the ticket. Hmmpphh!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> 2nd 3C awarded. Got a friend into bow hunting this year as well and he’ll be making the trips north with me this season.
> 
> for you *food plot *guys, have you ever seeded directly into a clover plot in the late summer/fall? If so, what did you use?


From what I've read but not tried you can get brassicas into clover by either mowing very low or lightly spraying very diluted gly to set the clover back enough so that it doesn't choke out and out compete letting the brassica get above the clover before the clover recovers. Id be really nervous taking any amount of gly to a lush clover plot just before hunting season though. 

you can probably get rye or oats to grow by simply broadcasting before a rain. I tried it once and missed the rain the birds got most of the seed but what they missed came in and added a little "extra". 

The farmer of a property I hunt often drills peas into a hay field after his second cutting and those come in great and the deer hammer them in October. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I did my first card pull in NJ this past weekend. Lots of does and fawns in the woods which is typical this time of year. There was one one-horned velvet covered spike.


----------



## ZDC

About 2 weeks ago I saw a fawn that just barely had spots on it , like I would have thought it to be a yearling if I didn't have binos. And for a fawn it was pretty large. 

But then about 1.5 week ago I saw what I thought was a fox in the road and I let out the horn. It turned out to be a very very very small fawn. 

It's almost amazing the size difference between the 2 of them especially when I saw them only a few days apart.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> About 2 weeks ago I saw a fawn that just barely had spots on it , like I would have thought it to be a yearling if I didn't have binos. And for a fawn it was pretty large.
> 
> But then about 1.5 week ago I saw what I thought was a fox in the road and I let out the horn. It turned out to be a very very very small fawn.
> 
> It's almost amazing the size difference between the 2 of them especially when I saw them only a few days apart.


It is amazing. But consider a mature doe that might cycle in late October vs a fawn that cycles in January….


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> It is amazing. But consider a mature doe that might cycle in late October vs a fawn that cycles in January….


That's what I was assuming happened.

I wish I had pictures to show you guys but there had to be a difference between them of almost 50-60 lbs

One was just huge for a fawn and one was very very small.


----------



## Bucket

Saw one Sunday that looked like it had just learned to walk. Almost certain from a doe that was bred in January


----------



## nicko

Berks county treasurer is on the ball this year. 2nd tag for 3A was awarded on Monday and the tag showed in today's mail.


----------



## ZDC

Was just awarded my 2nd 1A doe tag 

Still waiting on my first


----------



## Dstoltz

nicko said:


> Berks county treasurer is on the ball this year. 2nd tag for 3A was awarded on Monday and the tag showed in today's mail.


I gotta remember that next year I haven't even received my first round tag in the mail yet. Can see it's awarded but hasn't come back yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Berks county treasurer is on the ball this year. 2nd tag for 3A was awarded on Monday and the tag showed in today's mail.


Your welcome Nicko


----------



## Schleprock1

Just got my email telling me my second 5B tag is processed.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Sept 30th 15th annal doe tag burning party at the Buckeye Bunch Camp.Stepping it up a notch this year,throw your doe tag in the fire and you get a steak,shrimp wrapped in bacon off the grill and an ice cold Iron City!


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sept 30th 15th annal doe tag burning party at the Buckeye Bunch Camp.Stepping it up a notch this year,throw your doe tag in the fire and you get a steak,shrimp wrapped in bacon off the grill and an ice cold Iron City!


I may get an extra tag just for the food and drink.


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sept 30th 15th annal doe tag burning party at the Buckeye Bunch Camp.Stepping it up a notch this year,throw your doe tag in the fire and you get a steak,shrimp wrapped in bacon off the grill and an ice cold Iron City!


can it be last years doe tag i didn't fill......haha


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sept 30th 15th annal doe tag burning party at the Buckeye Bunch Camp.Stepping it up a notch this year,throw your doe tag in the fire and you get a steak,shrimp wrapped in bacon off the grill and an ice cold Iron City!


If'n you hadn't mentioned Iron City I would have gotten a 2B tag and headed up.


----------



## nicko




----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> View attachment 7671237
> View attachment 7671238
> View attachment 7671239
> View attachment 7671240
> View attachment 7671241


Looks great Nick! Bet you are ready to hit the range with it.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Looks great Nick! Bet you are ready to hit the range with it.


Absolutely! Owners gave me a recommended load so I picked up the round balls and patches with the gun and I’ll put it through the paces tomorrow morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Absolutely! Owners gave me a recommended load so I picked up the round balls and patches with the gun and I’ll put it through the paces tomorrow morning.


haha awesome, remember to wait for the second boom!!


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> haha awesome, remember to wait for the second boom!!


I have a Flintlock that I consider a starter gun… Traditions PA pellet. Problem i was having with it was I can only get three consistent shots at it at the range and no matter how much I swabbed the barrel in between shots, groups just started opening up and dropping. Hoping for better consistency with this gun.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

[QUOTE="nicko, post: 1114797210, member: 

[/QUOTE]
Nice smoke pole!!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> View attachment 7671237
> View attachment 7671238
> View attachment 7671239
> View attachment 7671240
> View attachment 7671241


Nice fire stick Nick. Too bad it’s wrong handed. 😀


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Nick sweet


----------



## 138104

full moon64 said:


> Your welcome Nicko


Welcome back. [emoji482]


----------



## jacobh

1st storm of the year and I’m without power already!!!


----------



## ZDC

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sept 30th 15th annal doe tag burning party at the Buckeye Bunch Camp.Stepping it up a notch this year,throw your doe tag in the fire and you get a steak,shrimp wrapped in bacon off the grill and an ice cold Iron City!


Well dang, imagine what you get for throwing in your whole listence in the fire.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> 1st storm of the year and I’m without power already!!!


Same here Scott. Sitting in the dark with candles and Phil’s game on the radio. I’m getting hot damn it! 🥵


----------



## jacobh

Yep Nick every time it rains!!! Phil’s game probably got u sweating even more. Thankfully it’s delayed now


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yep Nick every time it rains!!! Phil’s game probably got u sweating even more. Thankfully it’s delayed now


Listening to interview with Dicky Noles during the rain delay. Amazing interview. Luckily, power came back about an hour ago. How about you?


----------



## jacobh

Got ours back at like 10 just in time for bed lol!!!


----------



## ZDC

Yesterday around 1pm I was driving down the highway in the rain when all the sudden there is a bright flash and a tree exploded. 

Lightning had struck a tree just off the highway and I was probably no more than 50 yards away when it hit. 

That shook me up for a few seconds 🤣


----------



## ResearchinStuff

the quality jump from traditions to lyman is dramatic, enjoy the new flintlock


----------



## nicko

Well that didn’t take long.


----------



## nicko

ResearchinStuff said:


> the quality jump from traditions to lyman is dramatic, enjoy the new flintlock


You’re not kidding. One shooting session and I was more consistent with this than I ever was with a Traditions. First shot was after I was immediately flustered after the gun tipped over and dinged the stock up before I even took a shot. Oh well… Had it happen sooner or later so at least I got it out of the way.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Well that didn’t take long.
> 
> View attachment 7671655


Well your name is NICKo. You are just living up to your name. A little bit of old english and you'll hardly notice those marks.


----------



## nicko

Schleprock1 said:


> Well your name is NICKo. You are just living up to your name. A little bit of old english and you'll hardly notice those marks.


Ha ha!!! The reason I liked the composite stock Traditions was because I wasn't worried about something like ths. 

Couple observations about the gun.....


the ram rod needs to be replaced (very flimsy feeling and wood shavings come off when putting it in the holder and removing it)
the touch hole may need to be drilled out a bit....it clogged up pretty easily in between shots and left me with 5 flashes-in-the-pan in a row before I figured it out and opened it with the pick
factory sights are just a front blade and rear which my 52 year old eyes prefer to the fiber optics being put on a lot of guns now
cocking the lock seemed a little gritty at first but got better with more shots.....may need to do some polishing to smooth it out a bit more but the trigger was OK and had no slop
Finish on the stock is not sealed… Appears to have just been stained and I have stain on my hands simply from handling the gun

All in all, a much better gun than the traditions PA pellet. Only one range trip but so far but consistency and grouping is something I just couldn't achieve with the other gun.


----------



## vonfoust

What I've found with my Traditions PA Pellet gun is that the lock is "less than satisfactory". I did work on the trigger quite a bit and that helped too. 
If I hadn't bought a Lyman Great Plains a few years ago I would have replaced the lock on the Traditions.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Well that didn’t take long.
> 
> View attachment 7671655


Gives it some character


----------



## ZDC

Well my first round doe tag finally came in today. 

Thanks Lawrence county treasurer's office for being on top of everything.


----------



## nicko

Gut Feeling


Summer is in the home stretch. And while we’ve been going to fairs, baseball games, and festivals, bucks and does have been doing what they always do – avoiding one another. In the past, we’ve been asked how bucks and does interact in the summer. They answer is they don’t. Sexual segregation...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## rogersb

Got my first round doe tag in the mail today


----------



## AjPUNISHER

2nd doe tag awarded yesterday, haven't been to the post in a few days but hadn't even got the 1st round back yet.

Wished I would have taken a camera along today. Went to a job site with a view, in the sticks beyond Worlds End State Park and the view from the client's house was amazing, you could see for miles. Saw turkey and a few deer too...one a momma and fawn that stopped right in the middle of the road.

2nd day round here with some rain, not a lot though. Some states in dire need and others getting way too much at once!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Well that didn’t take long.
> 
> View attachment 7671655


I know somebody that won't be taking my Audi for a test drive!  

Sorry in advance but I have to ask, did you get a muzzleloader "stamp" this year?


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I know somebody that won't be taking my Audi for a test drive!
> 
> Sorry in advance but I have to ask, did you get a muzzleloader "stamp" this year?


Just another feather in my cap of hunting buffoonery. The dinged stock wasn’t even the worst of my hiccups today.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Ha ha!!! The reason I liked the composite stock Traditions was because I wasn't worried about something like ths.
> 
> Couple observations about the gun.....
> 
> 
> the ram rod needs to be replaced (very flimsy feeling and wood shavings come off when putting it in the holder and removing it)
> the touch hole may need to be drilled out a bit....it clogged up pretty easily in between shots and left me with 5 flashes-in-the-pan in a row before I figured it out and opened it with the pick
> factory sights are just a front blade and rear which my 52 year old eyes prefer to the fiber optics being put on a lot of guns now
> cocking the lock seemed a little gritty at first but got better with more shots.....may need to do some polishing to smooth it out a bit more but the trigger was OK and had no slop
> Finish on the stock is not sealed… Appears to have just been stained and I have stain on my hands simply from handling the gun
> 
> All in all, a much better gun than the traditions PA pellet. Only one range trip but so far but consistency and grouping is something I just couldn't achieve with the other gun.


I would call Dixon’s about the stock finish. It shouldn’t come off like that.

I did something similar with a wood stock Browning rifle my first time hunting with it. Was climbing over a guardrail at Blue Mt with it, slipped, and slid down a hill…on the stock. It looked pretty rough after that!


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ZDC

Nice to see so many chicks


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Gene94

Pretty big cat!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Checked my camera in the backyard this morning


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> Pretty big cat!
> View attachment 7672834
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


So many forget how big they can get....that's a good one right there


----------



## ResearchinStuff

nicko said:


> Ha ha!!! The reason I liked the composite stock Traditions was because I wasn't worried about something like ths.
> 
> Couple observations about the gun.....
> 
> 
> the ram rod needs to be replaced (very flimsy feeling and wood shavings come off when putting it in the holder and removing it)
> the touch hole may need to be drilled out a bit....it clogged up pretty easily in between shots and left me with 5 flashes-in-the-pan in a row before I figured it out and opened it with the pick
> factory sights are just a front blade and rear which my 52 year old eyes prefer to the fiber optics being put on a lot of guns now
> cocking the lock seemed a little gritty at first but got better with more shots.....may need to do some polishing to smooth it out a bit more but the trigger was OK and had no slop
> Finish on the stock is not sealed… Appears to have just been stained and I have stain on my hands simply from handling the gun
> 
> All in all, a much better gun than the traditions PA pellet. Only one range trip but so far but consistency and grouping is something I just couldn't achieve with the other gun.


if you want to do a sight upgrade I'd go to the lyman rear peep first, then upgrade to a front globe if the peep+blade isn't working for you. 

the lock mechanism can (and should) be taken apart all the way, slathered with bore butter, and will run much smoother and for longer before getting gunked up. 

I normally don't have issues with lyman flash holes, you might have a bur or something in the way, the 5 lyman's I have used give instantaneous igntion routinely. I think there's been one misfire on game since we switched to them in 2007. My personal record for consecutive misfires with the traditions was 14 in one day, I never did get that charge to actually ignite. Pretty frustrating considering an otherwise epic hunt stalking in close on a mixed herd/flock repeatedly in the pines on a strip mine hill with soft snow.


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Checked my camera in the backyard this morning


----------



## Bucket

Confession....I'm feeling lazy and don't feel like looking at the book.

Youth mentoring license comes with a buck tag, but I will need to use my doe tag if they decide to shoot a doe? Correct?


----------



## ZDC

I went back and checked my cameras too. 

Pictures of him are few and far between and all are at night. But this is what he did last year, and I'm hoping that he starts coming around more when apples start dropping , like he did last year.


----------



## ZDC

Also found 3 scrapes all within 20 yards of each other, one 3 yards from were I set up one of my buckets, one 7 , and the other 8 




























I moved a camera to watch which deer are working this scrape, but I'm hopeful that it is Crabs ( the deer in my post above ) being territorial like he was last year. 

Also note that these were not here when I went back last camera check( 3 weeks ago)


----------



## Straw

Bucket I believe the mentored youth have to get their own doe tags now


----------



## Bucket

Straw said:


> Bucket I believe the mentored youth have to get their own doe tags now


I believe you are correct. At least if I am reading the book right.

I got an extra doe tag just for him, but now I have to get him his own.


----------



## Bucket

So who all is shooting at 7 springs this week?

We will be there Wednesday morning, hopefully till Saturday evening.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> So who all is shooting at 7 springs this week?
> 
> We will be there Wednesday morning, hopefully till Saturday evening.


What are they doing there this weekend?


----------



## LostnWoods1

Man oh man. I called the county and said yo u cashed my check no tag yet. So yesterday my envelope came in. The last three digits were wrong I got someone else’s tag. My last three are 595 they sent me 959 in my return envelope. Accidents happen. First time ever.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> What are they doing there this weekend?


IBO World Championships.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> IBO World Championships.


I knew it was a bigger event. I just couldn't remember what I saw happening there. Are you shooting it? 
Once upon a time I was a pretty competitive archer. This past weekend I didn't even turn my score in. 😃


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I knew it was a bigger event. I just couldn't remember what I saw happening there. Are you shooting it?
> Once upon a time I was a pretty competitive archer. This past weekend I didn't even turn my score in. 😃


Yep, I'll be there. It's been a long season, and while I enjoy it, it will be bitter sweet to shoot that last arrow of the season. Then take a few days off then start shooting the hunting bow exclusively.


----------



## vonfoust

Bucket said:


> IBO World Championships.


Do they have a "whole body convulses while punching the trigger and dropping the bow arm at a 100" buck" category? I'd be competitive in that.


----------



## Bucket

vonfoust said:


> Do they have a "whole body convulses while punching the trigger and dropping the bow arm at a 100" buck" category? I'd be competitive in that.


sure do.

Probably my biggest complaint about IBO...too many classes.


----------



## Schleprock1

Bucket said:


> sure do.
> 
> Probably my biggest complaint about IBO...too many classes.


It's hard to give everybody a trophy if there are more than three in each class.... 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Bucket

Schleprock1 said:


> It's hard to give everybody a trophy if there are more than three in each class.... 🤣 🤣 🤣


It's not even that, most classes still have decent numbers. It's more the people bitchin about not being able to shoot a certain setup.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> It's not even that, most classes still have decent numbers. It's more the people bitchin about not being able to shoot a certain setup.


I shot in everything from IBO to ASA, NFAA, NAA, and FITA. Everyone always complains about something. I always like FITA the best. Leave your jeans and camo home, bring you bow and shoot mano y mano. There wasn't limited this, or limited that. Or bowhunter or open or anything else. Everyone shot by the same rules. And it's amazing how many people whined about the no jeans rule. Heaven forbid you have to put on a pair of khakis to shoot. 

I used to just shoot my Bowhunter setup most of the time. All the recurve shooters used to ask what all the pins were for. 😃


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree Pete, I believe it's by-product of the trophy generation growing up...they've been so use to getting a trophy for everything from showing-up to being the last to quit. Now that they're growing up and starting to assume various roles in society, they're bring that mentality with them...I was recently at the beach and against my better judgement took a trip into the boardwalk. Watched a guy slip the water-gun game operator a $50 for the 'grand-prize' ??? He handed the prize to his daughter who we watched spend at least $50 trying to win it....***??? Does everyone have to win at everything they do/try???

Went to the board meeting at our local club where I stepped away from many of my range officer responsibilities over the last 5-7 years or so, just a good ole member now. One meeting topic was 'the new' 3-d circuit. It once was.... pay $15 and shoot the course, three options at each station, Pro (out to 55) , Bowhunter (out of 40), Novice (out to 30)...that was it...you placed top 3 in each category based on your score. Well....'the new plan' included age and gender categories for each level, thus increasing prize wining opportunities over 1000%...went from top 3 in each of the three classes (9), to top 3 in 14 categories (under 12, 13-18, 18-25, 25-35, 35-45, 45-55, masters, AND all 7 categories separated for women; so from three prizes to the potential of 126 prizes? 

Glad my backyard is safe enough that I can shoot out to 60yards and my buddies/family just like to have a good time at the various shoots...last few we don't even turn our cards in..we sit o the tailgate and bust stones based more on what we remember about the course shoot than what the cards say.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Anyone else still waiting to hear about 2nd round tags? I won’t even waste my time on the 3rd round at the rate their getting returned. Our season will start before I get the tag


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear about 2nd round tags? I won’t even waste my time on the 3rd round at the rate their getting returned. Our season will start before I get the tag


Maybe you should mail your third one to a different County. I normally put mine in the mail on Friday morning so they get it Monday morning. With that schedule you should be able to get it anywhere in the state by Monday.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I sent mine Friday afternoon. First one took a couple days but this one still no word


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I agree Pete, I believe it's by-product of the trophy generation growing up...they've been so use to getting a trophy for everything from showing-up to being the last to quit. Now that they're growing up and starting to assume various roles in society, they're bring that mentality with them...I was recently at the beach and against my better judgement took a trip into the boardwalk. Watched a guy slip the water-gun game operator a $50 for the 'grand-prize' ??? He handed the prize to his daughter who we watched spend at least $50 trying to win it....***??? Does everyone have to win at everything they do/try???
> 
> Went to the board meeting at our local club where I stepped away from many of my range officer responsibilities over the last 5-7 years or so, just a good ole member now. One meeting topic was 'the new' 3-d circuit. It once was.... pay $15 and shoot the course, three options at each station, Pro (out to 55) , Bowhunter (out of 40), Novice (out to 30)...that was it...you placed top 3 in each category based on your score. Well....'the new plan' included age and gender categories for each level, thus increasing prize wining opportunities over 1000%...went from top 3 in each of the three classes (9), to top 3 in 14 categories (under 12, 13-18, 18-25, 25-35, 35-45, 45-55, masters, AND all 7 categories separated for women; so from three prizes to the potential of 126 prizes?
> 
> Glad my backyard is safe enough that I can shoot out to 60yards and my buddies/family just like to have a good time at the various shoots...last few we don't even turn our cards in..we sit o the tailgate and bust stones based more on what we remember about the course shoot than what the cards say.
> 
> Joe


You should definitely give TAC a go. It sounds like you'd enjoy it. There are no prizes there. Or at least none based on shooting. 

These days when I go to a 3d shoot, I pay the fee and usually don't bother with a scorecard. I go find the farthest stake they have and shoot from there.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear about 2nd round tags? I won’t even waste my time on the 3rd round at the rate their getting returned. Our season will start before I get the tag


I got both 1st and 2nd round back already.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> You should definitely give TAC a go. It sounds like you'd enjoy it. There are no prizes there. Or at least none based on shooting.
> 
> These days when I go to a 3d shoot, I pay the fee and usually don't bother with a scorecard. I go find the farthest stake they have and shoot from there.


I do the same, though when i shot in a foursome we would keep score just for fun and ball busting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Yep I sent mine Friday afternoon. First one took a couple days but this one still no word


Cashed all of my checks...one tag arrived another I am sure is on the way


----------



## jacobh

I sent mine to Montgomery so far my worst experience with them in 20 years. So since they didn’t fill it can I send 2 out this coming round? I mean the books says if u didn’t get one the round before u can send 2 following round right?


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> I sent mine to Montgomery so far my worst experience with them in 20 years


they have done mine pretty quickly, both my tags are sitting on my counter at home. 2nd one came on Monday.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear about 2nd round tags? I won’t even waste my time on the 3rd round at the rate their getting returned. Our season will start before I get the tag


Both were mailed out on the first day they would be excepted. My 1st tag took a while to be awarded and just got it in the mail last week, postmarked on August 3rd. 2nd tag was awarded on August 4th...so we'll see how long it takes to get back to me. 

The difference with the 2nd round was we mailed it from my brother in laws house that isn't any further then maybe 5-7 minutes' drive from me. I don't understand if it's mailed from my locale why it seems to take a longer trip to get to the same place but I won't try to understand the postal service either. I've watched the tracking on my packages and while some are pretty straightforward...the journey some of them seem to take is truly mindboggling! 

Never applied for a 3rd round doe tag. Best bet would be to go directly to the courthouse, but they are often sold out or nearly so by the 2nd round anyway.


----------



## jacobh

jacobh said:


> I sent mine to Montgomery so far my worst experience with them in 20 years. So since they didn’t fill it can I send 2 out this coming round? I mean the books says if u didn’t get one the round before u can send 2 following round right?


No idea. That’s the worst part about all of this is I don’t know whether I can send 1 or 2 tags this coming round now


----------



## jg420

Montco is theee worst CT in the state! Learned the hard way about 5 years ago. The people who work there look at pink envelopes as a hassle.


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> No idea. That’s the worst part about all of this is I don’t know whether I can send 1 or 2 tags this coming round now


Are you registered on HuntFish.PA.gov? If you register on there you will get an email when your payment clears. Then you will know it's been issued. Or you can go on the site and see what you have been issued.


----------



## jacobh

Yep I’ve checked it and nothing. No email and not in purchased


----------



## jacobh

Just called them and got a we’re still processing them so no way to tell if yours is here or not. So again can I send 2 if it’s not processed by the next round? Seems like a botched system the way they have it setup


----------



## jg420

Ok here’s what happens in Montco, especially after the first round. Your tag is in the pile on the desk Monday morning and they don’t process yours that day. We’ll Tuesdays mail comes in and gets dumped on top, now your tag is farther down the line even though it was there Monday. I heard this first hand from an employee and will never use Montco again!!


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> All the recurve shooters used to ask what all the pins were for. 😃


Well !?!?! What are they for ?!?!?


----------



## ZDC

I got my confirmation email about a week after I sent it in. It took almost 4 weeks to get here.

I got my confirmation for my second doe on the 2nd of August. I am going to apply for a 3rd. And then going to be at the courthouse on the Sept 15 ( unless that's not the first day you can go to the courthouse, because then I'd just look silly)


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> No idea. That’s the worst part about all of this is I don’t know whether I can send 1 or 2 tags this coming round now


If you didn't get a tag in the 1st round you can send two apps, if you didn't get a tag in the the 1st 2 rounds you can send 3 apps, if you got tags in rounds 1 and 2 you can only send one app for round 3. Once OTC opens up you can send as many as you want (3 per envelope).


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Just called them and got a we’re still processing them so no way to tell if yours is here or not. So again can I send 2 if it’s not processed by the next round? Seems like a botched system the way they have it setup


I'd screen shot my account on huntfishpa showing nothing awarded yet and send three applications in. Let them sort it out.


----------



## jacobh

Yeti that’s my point though if I send Saturday and I have no doe tag from this past round and I send 2 and they fill it before they receive my other tags will they be rejected showing I have too many tags at that point? Just very comfusing


----------



## LetThemGrow

Must be lots of does needing killed in SE PA with all the angst about tag allocation?


----------



## nicko

If nothing by the time the 2nd round comes around, I'd mail in for two tags instead of one.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Must be lots of does needing killed in SE PA with all the angst about tag allocation?


Haven't you heard? They're running around everywhere down here. When I cross the street, I'm more worried about being run over by deer than cars.

Deer behind every tree. Come hunt in 5C for your chance at a PA velvet buck!!!!!


----------



## davydtune

I've been awarded both first and second round tags but haven't received either yet, pretty normal for Erie County Treasurer. Usually don't see the first one until the beginning of September and then the second one about mid September.


----------



## dougell

Have you seen any velvet kills down there?I rarely see a buck with velvet after labor day up here.I usually start seeing my first clean shaven bucks around the third week of August.


----------



## davydtune

Gene94 said:


> Pretty big cat!
> View attachment 7672834
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That's a nice kitty


----------



## davydtune

I did get my coyote back from last winter  Turned out super nice! He was just over 41lbs on the scale and super prime, had to do something special with him  Mike from
Furever Soft did a great job.


----------



## jacobh

I’m seeing way more does them bucks so if I want deer meat I need doe tags. 2 is all I want and may only use 1


----------



## Bucket

I put my 2nd app in my mailbox Monday morning (to Clearfield Co). Received a payment receipt confirmation email this afternoon. Although I'm not sure what I will do with it....I was planning on giving it to my grandson (youth mentor)


----------



## Bad_News

Trail cam action from August so far in 3D😎


----------



## ZDC

In Lawrence county bears doesn't exist. 

They are like mountain lions , I've heard of people seeing them but have never seen one with my own eyes. 

I wish we had them here , besides the whole chewed up cameras idea. That doesn't sound too fun.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> In Lawrence county bears doesn't exist.
> 
> They are like mountain lions , I've heard of people seeing them but have never seen one with my own eyes.
> 
> I wish we had them here , besides the whole chewed up cameras idea. That doesn't sound too fun.


There are a lot more in Berks than people want to know about. Northern Berks is certainly known for having plenty of bears but people in central and southern Berks don't realize they are here more often than they think. We used to have one that regularly wandered onto the rifle range at our gun club. It is gone now that they started building a development on the next property and ripped down a few acres of wilderness. All those people will move in and complain that the people at the gun club are dangerous and kill wildlife.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## AjPUNISHER

On the subject of nice racks... my b in law was at the beach last week on a vacation and brought back me back an interesting gift!


----------



## jacobh

Last years buck mounted and drying little bit of paint yet and it’ll be ready for the wall


----------



## nicko

Great character on the rack Scott. Looks great.....congrats!!!! Nothing like getting a mount back.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Fishing talk...

I was fishing a 1/6oz white spinner in a spot over 6-8ft of water 2 Sundays ago, in an area I hadn't hit this year yet, when I hooked into a nice bass. I didn't realize just how nice till it jumped high out of the water, but when it re-entered, it started running HARD. I didn't realize I had my drag set a bit too tight and it wouldn't let it run, about the same time I figured it out the line snapped . Figure it was a 5-6lber going around 22"s long, haven't had one quite that nice in a few years. Haven't been back to that spot since then either but I've lost a big 1 or 2 a few times in the past and ended up catching it in the same exact spot later on. I've already lost 2 big ones this season but typically I've caught my largest smallmouths in August and September so we'll see what happens.

It took the same spinner that's in the mouth of this monster I caught on the same trip. I've somehow managed to catch another that was roughly 3"s smaller since this one!









These were a pretty nice find...









Ended up with 41 fish for that outing...38 smallmouth. The nicest was a 16", lost the brute and a walleye going about 20"s that wasn't hooked well enough.

This past Sunday I was out for 4hrs and fished half that time in areas I hadn't been in since last year or even longer. It was a very slow bite of mostly here and there, except for a small waist deep channel in the middle of nowhere that I almost overlooked trying. Caught 9 of the 27 bass for the outing from that spot in about 15 minutes. The 2 nicest fish for the day at 18 and 17"s came from there as well. I was trying some different lures and presentations all trip but other than a yellow spinner like the white one above and a 2.25" jerkbait that produced 7 bass...I wasn't having much luck with anything else I tried.

Found some more lost fishing gear and was narrowly missed by 3 T-storms, the 4th came in like a freight train and I wasn't so lucky.

































I saw heron, hawks, a few deer and a redfox but all a bit too far for the reach of my camera to do much justice. A longer reaching camera is on it's way so hopefully I'll have it for my next outing.

















Finally found a shop that had some of these little gems. I only had one last year that I ended up losing, but it paid for itself pretty quickly and these likely will too


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Great character on the rack Scott. Looks great.....congrats!!!! Nothing like getting a mount back.


Thanks Nick not back yet he just sent those pics of him drying. Got my envelope filled for courthouse tomorrow. Still nothing from Montgomery!!!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Thanks Nick not back yet he just sent those pics of him drying. Got my envelope filled for courthouse tomorrow. Still nothing from Montgomery!!!


Montco staff must be on vaca......or they look at the stack of pink envelopes and say "aw sheeeet!!!!".


----------



## jacobh

No clue at all. I know the lady was not happy I called yesterday lol.


----------



## 138104

This small dead head was found in Perry Co. Not my find though.


----------



## ZDC

Someone probably shot it on public land and when that guy told the story of the huge buck he " seen" or "shot at" to his friends they didn't believe him.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Could have died of old age or got hung up on a tree, amazing the tree aspect doesn't happen more often. Wished I had a camera along many years back when we found a beautiful 9pt dead, almost still in a standing position, his rack hung up in grapevines. It was during the rifle season and he hadn't been there for more than a day or 2 but upon further examination he was getting ripe.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> This small dead head was found in Perry Co. Not my find though.


Someone finally went in the pen and retrieved it….


----------



## Bad_News

Based off huntfishpa I've been awarded my 2g (first round) and 3d (second round) doe tags but haven't received either one yet. I sent my apps in to the Monroe County treasurer. Anyone having a similar expirence? Are you able to just print them and use them? It said something about "view tags" on the website.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Someone finally went in the pen and retrieved it….


Some years ago one of the big name outdoor TV personalities (and I don't remember which one now) aired a show where they were supposed to be hunting in PA. Clearly it was someplace like Cherry Ranch or something. There was a giant buck walking by every 5 minutes.


----------



## Schleprock1

Bad_News said:


> Based off huntfishpa I've been awarded my 2g (first round) and 3d (second round) doe tags but haven't received either one yet. I sent my apps in to the Monroe County treasurer. Anyone having a similar expirence? Are you able to just print them and use them? It said something about "view tags" on the website.


It's kind of dumb. The way I read it you can use the electronic version to prove you have a tag so you can be hunting. But you cannot tag a deer with it. You must tag the deer with the green tag provided in the mail. I believe it also says in the book that you will receive your tags by mid September. So not having them yet is really no big deal.


----------



## Bad_News

Thanks for the info! Guess I should pay more attention to the book lol.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Last years buck mounted and drying little bit of paint yet and it’ll be ready for the wall


Awesome mount, so you have a spot all picked out for it? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Got in a little practice this AM. Going to shoot a few each day sitting down. I never practice it but did shoot a buck sitting two years ago. He died under 75 yards but it didn't go as smoothly as I wanted and no practice in that position didn't help.


----------



## jacobh

TauntoHawk said:


> Awesome mount, so you have a spot all picked out for it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Not really but believe me I’ll find a spot. I have a finished basement with all my mounts and 2 I living room. So I may move one to basement and put him in living room. Time will tell


----------



## TauntoHawk

AjPUNISHER said:


> Fishing talk...]


I grew up fishing farm ponds and loved fishing way more than hunting back then. I didn't fish for years as an adult and until my kids started fishing our cabin pond I had forgotten how fun it can be. Your posts always make me want to dive back into it, can you believe I've lived in PA my whole life and never caught a small mouth since I did 95% of my fishing solo in small ponds I could ride my bike to before I could even drive, I just never got around for other species or types of water. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

AjPUNISHER said:


> Fishing talk...


We were camping at Pine Grove Furnace State Park last weekend. I took the kayak down to Laurel Lake Saturday morning. Out in the lake I managed to catch an 8 inch bass. It was getting hot so I headed up the right side of the lake into a little channel that connects to the main branch of the creek coming into the lake. Nice shaded fishing. I was having nice rainbows following my lures in but all I was getting were short strikes. Seemed once they followed it in and saw the kayak they didn't follow it again. I got up to the main channel and finally hooked a nice 16 inch rainbow. I generally don't keep anything. This one didn't give me a choice. It had one eye, a torn out front jaw and I hooked her in the front of the gills. Till I got the treble hook out she wasn't doing good. I tried for about 10 minutes to get her swimming but it just didn't happen.
I took her back to camp and had a nice fresh lunch.


----------



## jacobh

Anyone want milkweed plants for wind checkers? I got thousands


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Got in a little practice this AM. Going to shoot a few each day sitting down. I never practice it but did shoot a buck sitting two years ago. He died under 75 yards but it didn't go as smoothly as I wanted and no practice in that position didn't help.


Always a good idea. It is funny though. Before my first elk hunt everyone said practice from all positions. Sitting. Kneeling. Sidehills, etc. I did all that and wound up shooting my bull on a perfectly flat meadow while standing on a perfectly flat trail. LOL!


----------



## ZDC

Well I had a pleasant surprise while digging through the deep freeze. 

I found tenderloins from a doe I shot 2 years ago. 
I thought I did have any tenderloins left, so yeah that was a happy little surprise


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> I grew up fishing farm ponds and loved fishing way more than hunting back then. I didn't fish for years as an adult and until my kids started fishing our cabin pond I had forgotten how fun it can be. Your posts always make me want to dive back into it, can you believe I've lived in PA my whole life and never caught a small mouth since I did 95% of my fishing solo in small ponds I could ride my bike to before I could even drive, I just never got around for other species or types of water.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I love fishing small ponds, but my favorite fishing has to be creeks in late may . 

Walking 2-3 miles of creek , catching trout and smallmouth. The trout that are left are smart and for the smallmouth it's a touch early for them to chase spinners but they are still aggressive enough that they will if you make a good cast at the right depth. 
It comes down to reading the structure, and in all knowing how to work that creek.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> I grew up fishing farm ponds and loved fishing way more than hunting back then. I didn't fish for years as an adult and until my kids started fishing our cabin pond I had forgotten how fun it can be. Your posts always make me want to dive back into it, can you believe I've lived in PA my whole life and never caught a small mouth since I did 95% of my fishing solo in small ponds I could ride my bike to before I could even drive, I just never got around for other species or types of water.


You really should get back into it again. Fished a ton before I could hunt but since then It's been a great diversion to keep me outdoors between hunting seasons and I enjoy it just as much!

Dad got me into fishing not too long after I could walk, along with my grandfather. Dad used to take me to a pond owned by an uncle that had mostly largemouth and panfish in it. In one corner there was a house with a nice, roofed deck built on a concrete slab that butted right up against the pond. You'd throw chips, pretzels and/or bread in that corner and the sunfish/bluegills would be like piranhas in a feeding frenzy. All the commotion drew in the largemouth like a dinner bell... and some of them were absolute monsters. Caught a 25" largemouth with a bluegill as bait one time in that corner...talk about an explosion! I've been hooked ever since and don't remember not being out after one species or another ever since.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Didn't realize there was an NFL game on tonight...Eagles vs Jets in the 2nd quarter right now. A bit too early in the season for me to have much interest yet though.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## palmatedbuck04

LetThemGrow said:


>


What brand of camera is that LTG?


----------



## Mathias

That’s a good one LTG


----------



## Mr. October

I was hanging tree stands in NJ yesterday. The day started with their barely being enough water to float the canoe which is required to get to where I was hanging stands. I took my weed whacker along to mow the jungle around the stands and decided not to take the fuel can because one tank would be plenty. Unless of course you fail to tighten the fuel fill and dump all the gas the first time you trim something higher. But then the normal stand hanging adventures ensued and inspired a blog post we can probably all relate to.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


>


That's some great footage! I love the bit with the 'yotes playing at the end


----------



## ZDC

Just mailed in for doe tag #3


----------



## LetThemGrow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> What brand of camera is that LTG?


Browning Recon Force FHD.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Switched things up and went fishing yesterday afternoon, though I still might go out for a few hours this after.

I slow fished about a 200yd section that I haven't fished in a few years... and it was still as good as I remember it being. Caught 32 smallies from it while standing in ab deep water and casting into deeper water. The thought crossed my mind about hitting the same section from the opposite side but I kept going down river instead. Ended up with 50 smallmouth in 4+ hrs by 7:30pm. Top producers and all I basically alternated between using were a 1/8oz yellow rooster and a rapala x-rap countdown.

Surprised I didn't get into a bigger bass along the way but caught a few going 15-17"s and there always fun. Yesterday was my 10th outing wading the river so far this year. In total I've fished for 40hrs and 45 minutes, caught 312 fish...301 of them smallmouth.

This one fought pretty hard but ended up coming in like a whirly-bird after the front hooks ended up in its gill plate. The birds nest in my pocket was after clearing one of those how the hell did my line get a knot it in it like that!!!???


----------



## Bucket

Well, 3D season is done. Time to get the hunting bows out and start a getting them ready. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## rogersb

ZDC said:


> Just mailed in for doe tag #3


I need to get another application. I have an envelope but not the application and no printer. Probably ask for another digest somewhere. 

This current process is so stupid. I hope this is the last year for this nonsense.


----------



## nicko

Good season on the river there AJ. The Schyukihl river here doesn't produce anywhere near the level of volume and quality you have there. Friend and I got out Friday and he pulled in two 15 inchers on a buzz bait. I got a couple solid 12 inchers on a Rebel crayfish crankbait.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Good season on the river there AJ. The Schyukihl river here doesn't produce anywhere near the level of volume and quality you have there. Friend and I got out Friday and he pulled in two 15 inchers on a buzz bait. I got a couple solid 12 inchers on a Rebel crayfish crankbait.


God willing I'll be at till archery season is here and will likely top 500 bass by then, providing we don't get torrential rains upstate or beyond before then. The best is yet to come when they start putting the feed bag on.

No idea what the Schuylkill is like, but a 15" smallie isn't too shabby. I've only caught 25 of that size or larger this season so far. I'm using predominantly smaller lures then I usually do but even when I used larger stuff in the past, like a live target smallmouth crank, I still caught bass smaller then the lure. Makes you laugh though, how the hell did it think it was ever to going eat something that big!

I believe I used to catch larger bass more often about a half dozen years or so back but there is definitely no shortage of those that fall in the 8 to 11 range, most outings they are king. Yesterday I caught 24 that measured 12"s or better out of the 50 I caught but that usually doesn't happen.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I need to get another application. I have an envelope but not the application and no printer. Probably ask for another digest somewhere.
> 
> This current process is so stupid. I hope this is the last year for this nonsense.


I like how they give you a whole bunch of deer and turkey reporting tags but only one antler less permit.


----------



## Sight Window

I am sure this has been talked about but has anyone received their pink envelopes back yet? I have not but I did check my account online and it shows I have one doe tag but none that I have submitted for the !st round of unsold tags


----------



## davydtune

Sight Window said:


> I am sure this has been talked about but has anyone received their pink envelopes back yet? I have not but I did check my account online and it shows I have one doe tag but none that I have submitted for the !st round of unsold tags


Haven't seen either of mine yet but Erie county generally doesn't send them out until September.


----------



## Sight Window

davydtune said:


> Haven't seen either of mine yet but Erie county generally doesn't send them out until September.


Thanks- I think it is the same in Chester Co. Hopefully I will get a email soon saying I got it before the tag comes in the mail


----------



## vonfoust

Got one but not my second yet. Keep checking today to see if my third was awarded yet.


----------



## Mr. October

Sight Window said:


> I am sure this has been talked about but has anyone received their pink envelopes back yet? I have not but I did check my account online and it shows I have one doe tag but none that I have submitted for the !st round of unsold tags


Round 1 and 2 came back pretty quickly. Round 3 went out Saturday. I get tags for 3 different areas but won't kill that many deer.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I like how they give you a whole bunch of deer and turkey reporting tags but only one antler less permit.


It would be nice if there were 2 doe apps in the book to cut out, but to be fair your license has an additional one attached to it for the same purpose.


----------



## nicko

My first and second round tags I received back in the mail within a week or less of when the tag was processed. Just mailed in for my first tag for 5C this morning. But after looking at how much ground venison and venison steaks I still have in my freezer, I am not gonna be in any rush to get out.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> My first and second round tags I received back in the mail within a week or less of when the tag was processed. Just mailed in for my first tag for 5C this morning. But after looking at how much ground venison and venison steaks I still have in my freezer, I am not gonna be in any rush to get out.


Same. I’ll probably get out early without any real intention to kill anything. We have some early October camping trips planned too. I might take my .22 pistol along and chase some squirrels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kighty7

Hunting NW PA in 1B Crawford and Erie County.


----------



## Schleprock1

I know it's a little late for this year. Here is the link to the fillable pdf antlerless license application. 
Application
I filled one out, with the exception of the date and check number, and saved it to my documents on my computer. Now all I have to do is open it and hit print. Saves a lot of time since I also have to do my father in laws application. It's saved right next to mine.
Just make sure the price doesn't change or you'll have to change that also.


----------



## Schleprock1

This may affect a few of you. 
*DCNR Announces New Hunting Guidelines At Four Southeastern State Parks*
No centerfire rifles or pistols


----------



## jacobh

I get so lost by their rules. No center fire rifles but special regs can use center fire straight cartridges. Too many rules to have to keep up with. Should be black and white make them all legal or illegal. My local gamelands now state lower fields are dove management no waterfowl hunting at this time??? So now u can only hunt certain areas for certain game


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> This may affect a few of you.
> *DCNR Announces New Hunting Guidelines At Four Southeastern State Parks*
> No centerfire rifles or pistols


That goes back to the young man that was killed by an irresponsible hunter a couple years ago.


----------



## vonfoust

Correct me if I'm wrong because it has been a long time since I hunted DCNR land, but aren't they a separate entity from the PGC? So it would be just like any other private landowner saying "I don't want *__* to happen on my land."??


----------



## ResearchinStuff

the rules for hunting in SE PA are so convoluted, and change so frequently, it is a nightmare to keep track of. Between the weapons restrictions, orange requirements, DMA's, private land baiting, etc you basically have to check the book and the website weekly to be aware of what the rules are for that day. 

The only hack I've found would be to wear blaze orange and hunt with archery equipment, I think that keeps you legal in every situation/season.


----------



## Schleprock1

vonfoust said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong because it has been a long time since I hunted DCNR land, but aren't they a separate entity from the PGC? So it would be just like any other private landowner saying "I don't want *__* to happen on my land."??


From what I've seen you are correct.
In my area we have Gifford Pinchot State Park. Hunting is allowed with shotguns and muzzleloaders in the park. And even though the PGC says you can hunt Spring Gobblers in this area, they have a no turkey hunting policy.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> That goes back to the young man that was killed by an irresponsible hunter a couple years ago.


Yes kid was sitting on a bench with his girl at Nockamixon. Got blasted in the head. As far as I’m concerned they could make the whole southeast archery and buck shot only. Only a matter of time till more die the way it’s getting here.


----------



## yetihunter1

That is going to make some of my friends sad. They went out and bought some straight walled cartridge guns because they were made legal the last year with the intention of using them. Personally i prefer the slug gun or muzzle loader unless i am upstate.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t even hunt Pa with a gun. Way too built up in the area I hunt. They say it’s safe but I’d beg to differ


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I don’t even hunt Pa with a gun. Way too built up in the area I hunt. They say it’s safe but I’d beg to differ


There are people that hunt some of the areas I hunt in 5D with a gun. It is NOT safe or legal in most of it. There may be about 2-3 square yards where you could be within the letter of the law. It isn't as bad since crossbows have been legalized but there are still a few.


----------



## jasonk0519

This looks like a pretty good deal. A 3 pack of 30 foot life lines for $53. I hope it helps someone out. It’s a cheap price to stay safe. 

Muddy Outdoors Safe-Line 30" Durable Nylon Outdoor Hunting & Treestand Safe System for Tree Climbing - 3 Pack Amazon.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

jasonk0519 said:


> This looks like a pretty good deal. A 3 pack of 30 foot life lines for $53. I hope it helps someone out. It’s a cheap price to stay safe.
> 
> Muddy Outdoors Safe-Line 30" Durable Nylon Outdoor Hunting & Treestand Safe System for Tree Climbing - 3 Pack Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have these. The only thing I don’t like is the prussic knot slides down on me. It bites if you yank on it, but sometimes I feel like I’m chasing after it when climbing into my stand.


----------



## jacobh

Well today is one of the worst days in my life. I just lost one of my best friends in the entire world. Max was a 11 year old Rotti who was not only loyal but such a loving guy. I will miss u Max u were such a great friend!!! Guys cherish your dogs they don’t last long enough


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Well today is one of the worst days in my life. I just lost one of my best friends in the entire world. Max was a 11 year old Rotti who was not only loyal but such a loving guy. I will miss u Max u were such a great friend!!! Guys cherish your dogs they don’t last long enough


Sorry to hear. They never live long enough.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Well today is one of the worst days in my life. I just lost one of my best friends in the entire world. Max was a 11 year old Rotti who was not only loyal but such a loving guy. I will miss u Max u were such a great friend!!! Guys cherish your dogs they don’t last long enough


Sorry to hear that. It’s a shame they don’t live longer, but I guess it is because they give us so much when they are here.


----------



## nicko

Very sorry Scott. It's the worst part of owning a dog.


----------



## nicko

What the h*ll is that?!?!?


For nearly a decade, the Brown/Fleegle dynamic duo have bonded over weird and “wonderful” wildlife diseases. Imagine opening an email with bloody nondescript photo with the subject line “what the h*ll is this.” Wonder Twin powers ACTIVATE! As a veterinarian and a biologist, we see (and hear!)...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Well today is one of the worst days in my life. I just lost one of my best friends in the entire world. Max was a 11 year old Rotti who was not only loyal but such a loving guy. I will miss u Max u were such a great friend!!! Guys cherish your dogs they don’t last long enough


Awww. I'm sorry to hear that. That is a tough day.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> What the h*ll is that?!?!?
> 
> 
> For nearly a decade, the Brown/Fleegle dynamic duo have bonded over weird and “wonderful” wildlife diseases. Imagine opening an email with bloody nondescript photo with the subject line “what the h*ll is this.” Wonder Twin powers ACTIVATE! As a veterinarian and a biologist, we see (and hear!)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deer.psu.edu


We should pin this.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ZDC

She is wondering why mom is looking at a yellow bag that the strange guy shoots.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Well today is one of the worst days in my life. I just lost one of my best friends in the entire world. Max was a 11 year old Rotti who was not only loyal but such a loving guy. I will miss u Max u were such a great friend!!! Guys cherish your dogs they don’t last long enough


Sorry for your loss. Our fury family member is 11 and is the best animal either of us have ever known. I keep telling my wife she's gonna live to 17+ and not to worry but eventually we're going to have a very hard time saying goodbye. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Will anyone be at the Elk Expo for the drawing today? I am hoping this is finally my year!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck to those that applied for elk. Today is the day! If anyone draws, feel free to reach out to me with any questions. I am planning on helping out a outfitter this season.


----------



## jacobh

So I’ve never signed up for one because I don’t know any areas or how to go about hunting them. Any info on outfitters and what area I may start signing up next year. With my luck anymore I’ll get drawn the day after I die


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> So I’ve never signed up for one because I don’t know any areas or how to go about hunting them. Any info on outfitters and what area I may start signing up next year. With my luck anymore I’ll get drawn the day after I die


Elk County Outfitters and Quehanna Outfitters are two names that come up often.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

jacobh said:


> So I’ve never signed up for one because I don’t know any areas or how to go about hunting them. Any info on outfitters and what area I may start signing up next year. With my luck anymore I’ll get drawn the day after I die


Zones 4,10,12,13,14 have produced some giant bulls. I picked zone 14, camp is in that zone and wanted to hunt from camp, it happened. The big 4 outfitters are Elk County Outfitters, Quehanna outfitters, Hicks Run outfitters and Trophy Rack Lodge outfitters. I chose Quehanna, and hope to be assisting them this year. It truly is a unbelievable experience.


----------



## 138104

Missed the first half of the drawing, but no phone call, so didn’t get drawn.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys what do outfitters charge to guide u if u are drawn?


----------



## Mathias

Middle pic 2nd from left was a stud.


----------



## hobbs4421

Love those summer bachelor groups! The only thing better is when it’s November and they slit up an search and chase after the hit does! Can’t wait!


----------



## nicko

Was up doing some work at my parents house yesterday and today before the sale can be completed and with the right wind coming out of the woods yesterday, I was getting the distinct smell of something dead and rotting. This morning, the smell was even more pronounced. I was only wearing shorts and sneaks and a T-shirt so I didn’t really feel like wading too far into the woods to find out what it was. Automatically made me think of the EHD break out we had here in southeastern PA a few seasons ago. Hope it’s not a reoccurrence and I’m only smelling a dead raccoon or possum instead. I think conditions this summer have been similar to the year we had the EHD breakout.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Was up doing some work at my parents house yesterday and today before the sale can be completed and with the right wind coming out of the woods yesterday, I was getting the distinct smell of something dead and rotting. This morning, the smell was even more pronounced. I was only wearing shorts and sneaks and a T-shirt so I didn’t really feel like wading too far into the woods to find out what it was. Automatically made me think of the EHD break out we had here in southeastern PA a few seasons ago. Hope it’s not a reoccurrence and I’m only smelling a dead raccoon or possum instead. I think conditions this summer have been similar to the year we had the EHD breakout.


Unfortunately, these dry conditions are ideal for EHD. I believe it’s flared up at my NJ location too.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Unfortunately, these dry conditions are ideal for EHD. I believe it’s flared up at my NJ location too.


My parents house is only about 10 minutes away from you Pete… Right above the McDonald’s in Mount Penn.


----------



## jacobh

Wow Nick I’m crossing my fingers for u buddy


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Not sure how many of you guys check out the "anything bowhunting/nature related pics" thread but here's an update of my most recent outings for those that don't and/or like fish talk.

I hit the area I caught 50 bass from for a 2nd time on Friday, hoping for another high # outing, but unfortunately for me, it was very poor indeed. One side of the river is slower moving due to a wide turn and 2 islands, loads of moss grew in that stretch this year, and there was enough rain upriver this past week to stir it up. Though I caught moss on the previous trip, it was much less. This time I only caught 5 fish in that same stretch, literally fighting moss and removing it every single cast and ended up going elsewhere where I did faired better.
Had some quality pic time with a fawn I noticed first, while crossing an island...

































I fished again Saturday and caught 34 fish, 33 of them smallmouth. Recent rains created a bit of a stain to the water and likely contributed to shallower water being more productive. Fished a new area for the first time ever and it was so bad and devoid of structure that I'll never fish it again. Since I was already within a few hundred yards of it, I ended up wading upriver to the area I lost the estimated 5-6lb smallie in for the first time since it happened on July 31st. I saw 5 other guys fishing that area last Saturday but didn't see anybody there all day this time or I probably wouldn't have tried it.
I found out the river had dropped noticeably in that area since I was last there and I could wade where I could not 3 wks ago. Though I didn't know if that bass was random or there was structure there it liked, I kept wading till I figured I was in the right spot. Turned out there was a huge hung-up deadfall tree just upriver from me, completely submerged in a deeper channel just to my left. I retrieved my lure right past it, unknowingly, and ended up with very likely the same bass on the end of my line. After several jumps in an 8 minute battle, it was in my net, though I have no idea how that bass didn't end up in that tree. Nicest one I've caught out of the river since 2017 at 6.11lbs.








Some other pics from the outing...
























































River Flamingos hollering like old hags always make me laugh, I don't know why, but they do.

















River fishing/wading totals so far. 371 fish caught/353 smallmouth in 12 outings over 47.5 hours fished. A bass of 20"s or better was one of my goals this season, though I wouldn't mind another, my goal to finish the season before October is 500 smallmouth caught. Should be doable


----------



## nicko

Great pics AJ… Looking to get into more late summer / early fall fishing since I’m not itching to get out and shoot a deer just yet


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Wow Nick I’m crossing my fingers for u buddy


Hoping it is just some small decaying animal Scott but after what we experienced a few seasons ago, felt it was worth passing along to have on everyone’s radar screen.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Hoping it is just some small decaying animal Scott but after what we experienced a few seasons ago, felt it was worth passing along to have on everyone’s radar screen.


Unfortunately EHD never goes away altogether. The midges the spread it are killed at the first frost but the disease stays in the area forever and ALWAYS recurs every year. But like most diseases, there are different strains and, depending on which strain, and severity, has varying effects on the herd from year to year. I had a long discussion with the NJ State biologist about it a couple years ago when I watched our abundant herds on our NJ property dwindle to almost nothing in the span of a couple weeks. Overtime, the herd develops some immunity, but the virus morphs into something new and it starts all over again. The midges like these dry, hot conditions and deer are concentrated at water sources. 

Nick hopefully it was just coincidence but I know down in NJ, I got a couple hundred deer pics over 2 weeks on one camera. The next time 0. That usually means the deer are gone or almost gone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our team, E-Z Limit, fell short of any of the cash but had a blast. Let me tell you 12 hours a day, 20-miles out, bouncing 2-8oz of lead off of the ocean floor 60-90' down can take its toll; certainly have a new appreciation for those who earn their living this way. This was single fish tournament and we just couldn't get on a big enough fish to make the leader board, despite landing 150+ flounder in three days. We have several in the 3-4lb range and we lost two that we saw; one would have absolutely put us on the board, but that's the way it goes. I did feel bad for Lynda as she fought that fish from 70' to within 10' when the jig pulled and it simply floated back down. That was tough for her to recover from throughout the day. I believe there were 285 registered teams, first place fish weighed 9.1lbs, 16th place (last payout) was 6.7lbs. Teams traveled from as far as Massachusetts and North Carolina and most places in between. Really fun atmosphere and a great time with bunch of great folks. On the way in yesterday, we knew we didn't have a quality fish to weigh so we took a run at some mahi, what a blast that was, we didn't land any, but we really weren't geared for that, the hook-ups were cool enough. A lot of really good signs for the DE shores, yellowfin and mahi inside 10-miles; pelicans and seals...all signs that the ecosystem is improving.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Great pics AJ… Looking to get into more late summer / early fall fishing since I’m not itching to get out and shoot a deer just yet


Looking back through my records till 2014, the first year I started keeping detailed records seriously, I've fished into October one year. Guess I was always more in deer mode come October. I've had some really high numbers on outings at the end of September and have been still wading around in shorts then. A little tougher easing the nether region into the colder water by then though. I believe it was last year I was out in a sweatshirt and shorts standing in water above my waist come the end of September. I was happy when the sun came out for sure!

Not in a hurry to shoot a deer yet either, though I'll be out some, I won't get serious about it till around the end of October into November. You should come my way sometime and we'll make a day of it wading around in the river.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> I believe there were 285 registered teams, first place fish weighed 9.1lbs, 16th place (last payout) was 6.7lbs.


Been to the ocean in 3 states but never wet a line, probably be a blast though!

That's a mighty tight ounce race, just a pebble or 2 could have changed the standings quite a bit


----------



## 12-Ringer

The leader board was tight all week....Calcutta's were super close everyday, all week....we had multiple fish that would have qualified on days 1 and 5, but you are required to lay 2 out of the 5 days and as luck would have it, those were the two days we sat out. 





__





Results - Flounder Pounder Open







flounderpounderde.com


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Looking back through my records till 2014, the first year I started keeping detailed records seriously, I've fished into October one year. Guess I was always more in deer mode come October. I've had some really high numbers on outings at the end of September and have been still wading around in shorts then. A little tougher easing the nether region into the colder water by then though. I believe it was last year I was out in a sweatshirt and shorts standing in water above my waist come the end of September. I was happy when the sun came out for sure!
> 
> Not in a hurry to shoot a deer yet either, though I'll be out some, I won't get serious about it till around the end of October into November. You should come my way sometime and we'll make a day of it wading around in the river.


Is the river your way Juniata or Susquehanna?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Our team, E-Z Limit, fell short of any of the cash but had a blast. Let me tell you 12 hours a day, 20-miles out, bouncing 2-8oz of lead off of the ocean floor 60-90' down can take its toll; certainly have a new appreciation for those who earn their living this way. This was single fish tournament and we just couldn't get on a big enough fish to make the leader board, despite landing 150+ flounder in three days. We have several in the 3-4lb range and we lost two that we saw; one would have absolutely put us on the board, but that's the way it goes. I did feel bad for Lynda as she fought that fish from 70' to within 10' when the jig pulled and it simply floated back down. That was tough for her to recover from throughout the day. I believe there were 285 registered teams, first place fish weighed 9.1lbs, 16th place (last payout) was 6.7lbs. Teams traveled from as far as Massachusetts and North Carolina and most places in between. Really fun atmosphere and a great time with bunch of great folks. On the way in yesterday, we knew we didn't have a quality fish to weigh so we took a run at some mahi, what a blast that was, we didn't land any, but we really weren't geared for that, the hook-ups were cool enough. A lot of really good signs for the DE shores, yellowfin and mahi inside 10-miles; pelicans and seals...all signs that the ecosystem is improving.


Got some pretty nice flatties for your efforts anyway. That is a lot of work though. It sounds like you had fun.


----------



## Mr. October

This was my big weekend adventure.


----------



## Billy H

Nice write up Pete. Looks like you walked away with a respectable outing. Topton is one of two clubs I belong to. Love the place. I have not participated in any organized shoots there. I recently tried the “Eli challenge” It’s where you try to replicate what Eli Dickens did at that mall shooting to take down the bad guy. 10 shots, 15 seconds, 40 YARDS😮. I used my Walther PDP with holosun 407C. I thought piece of cake because I can hit pretty well with it at 25. I found out not so easy and was humbled a bit. Taped up holes were my first go at it. 9 holes one miss. Second round only had 7 in the clip. Brain fart! 6 hits one complete miss. Next time I may be a little calmer. I’m sure with my little EDC guns I would probably miss with most.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7684344
> View attachment 7684345
> 
> Nice write up Pete. Looks like you walked away with a respectable outing. Topton is one of two clubs I belong to. Love the place. I have not participated in any organized shoots there. I recently tried the “Eli challenge” It’s where you try to replicate what Eli Dickens did at that mall shooting to take down the bad guy. 10 shots, 15 seconds, 40 YARDS😮. I used my Walther PDP with holosun 407C. I thought piece of cake because I can hit pretty well with it at 25. I found out not so easy and was humbled a bit. Taped up holes were my first go at it. 9 holes one miss. Second round only had 7 in the clip. Brain fart! 6 hits one complete miss. Next time I may be a little calmer. I’m sure with my little EDC guns I would probably miss with most.


40 yards is a long way and Dickens did one hell of a job. That said, while I DO EDC . . . my first defense will ALWAYS be to beat feet and leave the situation. I get the whole "good guy with a gun" thing but I'll leave the heroics to someone else. Everyone who thinks they are going to be that hero should do exactly what you did and give that challenge a try.


----------



## Mathias

40yds is a l-o-n-g ways with a handgun. I’ve seen most struggle at 25 🥺


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> 40 yards is a long way and Dickens did one hell of a job. That said, while I DO EDC . . . my first defense will ALWAYS be to beat feet and leave the situation. I get the whole "good guy with a gun" thing but I'll leave the heroics to someone else. Everyone who thinks they are going to be that hero should do exactly what you did and give that challenge a try.


I always worry about "How do the police know I'm the good guy?"


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> The leader board was tight all week....Calcutta's were super close everyday, all week....we had multiple fish that would have qualified on days 1 and 5, but you are required to lay 2 out of the 5 days and as luck would have it, those were the two days we sat out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results - Flounder Pounder Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flounderpounderde.com


Joe did u get the message I sent u?


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> I always worry about "How do the police know I'm the good guy?"


On YouTube subscribe to "Armed Attorneys". They have REALLY good videos regarding defensive use of firearms along with other videos about some of the new laws being past. Some of the stuff is obvious like don't inscribe "Kill 'em All" on you carry gun. But they have plenty of great videos on actions to take should you have to use your firearm defensively.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> On YouTube subscribe to "Armed Attorneys". They have REALLY good videos regarding defensive use of firearms along with other videos about some of the new laws being past. Some of the stuff is obvious like don't inscribe "Kill 'em All" on you carry gun. But they have plenty of great videos on actions to take should you have to use your firearm defensively.


Conversation brings up another thing to consider if you carry. Self defense insurance. Plenty of policies out there. I admit I don’t have it at this time but probably should. If you have to use your weapon even if your not charged a civil suite can and will ruin you.


----------



## rogersb

Picked up this ameristep Brickhouse blind today at Dunkelbergers. It was on sale for $99. They had a handful of different ones and I was able to crawl into them all and see if they were big enough or not to shoot out of. The smaller blind in the pic is one a kid brought over to hunt with his crossbow. It's perfect for that, it's too small to draw a bow in easily.


----------



## Sight Window

I finally got my doe tag back from Chester!


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Joe did u get the message I sent u?


About Ernie, yes....and I connected him with VS to get it straightened out


----------



## Mathias

Who’s ready for dove season?………


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great pic Matt


----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias said:


> Who’s ready for dove season?………


I actually miss hunting doves. The fields I used to hunt either have houses in them or have houses right next to them. 
I didn't like sitting and waiting for them. I liked walking the edges of the corn fields and shooting them when the came up out of the corn.


----------



## jpinkerton

12-Ringer said:


> The leader board was tight all week....Calcutta's were super close everyday, all week....we had multiple fish that would have qualified on days 1 and 5, but you are required to lay 2 out of the 5 days and as luck would have it, those were the two days we sat out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results - Flounder Pounder Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flounderpounderde.com


Always wanted to get our and fish the Flounder Pounder while still living in Delaware. We've had good success fishing fluke tourneys in NJ where I grew up, but my Delaware days typically resulted in pushing off into the deep for pelagics. Looks like your crew didn't go down without putting in some serious work.


----------



## Mathias

Schleprock that’s our style as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jpinkerton said:


> Always wanted to get our and fish the Flounder Pounder while still living in Delaware. We've had good success fishing fluke tourneys in NJ where I grew up, but my Delaware days typically resulted in pushing off into the deep for pelagics. Looks like your crew didn't go down without putting in some serious work.


LOL...we were tempted on Sat, to head to Massey's as the yellowfin where thick...we packed to rods in the hold, but I think the draw of a $100k fish on the other end kept us at the grind....interestingly a team of spearfisherman took to the location that we scoured on Monday and killed FOUR 10lb+ flounder....they reported to us that they saw several more and offered that they suspected the bottom temps are keeping them tight lipped from rod/reel fisheman.

My cousin hit the Shrewsberry today with a few buddies and he caught a 7lb and one of his buddies got a 5lb. Those north Jersey fish are just consistently larger and closer to shore. I think they're less than 5-miles off as compared to our 20 in DE


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Conversation brings up another thing to consider if you carry. Self defense insurance. Plenty of policies out there. I admit I don’t have it at this time but probably should. If you have to use your weapon even if your not charged a civil suite can and will ruin you.


Nice shooting Billy.It pretty much has to be hand to hand combat before I'm effective with a handgun.

As far as liability,you are correct.However,your current homeowner's policy will cover you as long as you aren't in the act of committing a felony.Still,never a bad idea you have more specialized coverage.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Schleprock that’s our style as well.


That's my preferred style as well but with my son with me this year and the crowds at some of the SGL we may sit until we see how crowded it is.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...we were tempted on Sat, to head to Massey's as the yellowfin where thick...we packed to rods in the hold, but I think the draw of a $100k fish on the other end kept us at the grind....interestingly a team of spearfisherman took to the location that we scoured on Monday and killed FOUR 10lb+ flounder....they reported to us that they saw several more and offered that they suspected the bottom temps are keeping them tight lipped from rod/reel fisheman.
> 
> My cousin hit the Shrewsberry today with a few buddies and he caught a 7lb and one of his buddies got a 5lb. Those north Jersey fish are just consistently larger and closer to shore. I think they're less than 5-miles off as compared to our 20 in DE


All of the divers say the wrecks and reefs are covered with big flounder but the water temps are still in the high 50s. I don't think it will warm up this year at this point unless the perpetual south wind dies.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pete - yeah, that's the same exact message we've received. SW winds killed the bite on Sat...everyone reported the same, East winds were against the tides so you had to fight the seas to get on the fish, but it you wanted to catch you had to deal with that.....funny how much like hunting fishing can be....

My cousin just cleared the inlet on the way back, they have another boat limit, with one 7lber, one 5lber, and 2 over 4lbs. Jersey regs are rough on getting and keeping big one's if you don't have a live-well...unless you're like us and just hunting the big ones and throwing the rest back. Regs allow for only one fish over 18" and two between 17-18". He had 4 on his boat today, so I say they did very well with four over 4lbs, and 8 slots. That's some mighty fine dining right there.... He said he didn't keep a single fish until he landed his 7lb, then filled his slots. They caught over 60 flounder today!


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Nice shooting Billy.It pretty much has to be hand to hand combat before I'm effective with a handgun.
> 
> As far as liability,you are correct.However,your current homeowner's policy will cover you as long as you aren't in the act of committing a felony.Still,never a bad idea you have more specialized coverage.


 Good to know. 
Don’t let that small bore target fool you that was at 15 yards. That is the only pic of that pistol I had on my phone.


----------



## nicko

At 15 yards, I’m flat out deadly with a handgun as long as I’m being attacked by the side of a barn.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> At 15 yards, I’m flat out deadly with a handgun as long as I’m being attacked by the side of a barn.


Sounds like yet another Vonfoust/Nicko challenge.


----------



## jacobh

Wel my buddy painted up my buck from last year. Any guess on scores? He’s got 11 total points but some are out on end that u can’t really see


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Wel my buddy painted up my buck from last year. Any guess on scores? He’s got 11 total points but some are out on end that u can’t really see


Looks great Scott. My unscientific guesstimate… 120ish. Give it a shot scoring it yourself for chits and giggles.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> About Ernie, yes....and I connected him with VS to get it straightened out


Thanks brother!


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Good to know.
> Don’t let that small bore target fool you that was at 15 yards. That is the only pic of that pistol I had on my phone.


Still better than what I could do.A pistol is a good deterrent for my to have,as long as I don't have to use it lol.


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> Unfortunately, these dry conditions are ideal for EHD. I believe it’s flared up at my NJ location too.


Oh no, just caught this. Do you mind letting me know which NJ DMZ you are seeing this. PM if you don't want to post it.


----------



## DV1

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7684344
> View attachment 7684345
> 
> Nice write up Pete. Looks like you walked away with a respectable outing. Topton is one of two clubs I belong to. Love the place. I have not participated in any organized shoots there. I recently tried the “Eli challenge” It’s where you try to replicate what Eli Dickens did at that mall shooting to take down the bad guy. 10 shots, 15 seconds, 40 YARDS😮. I used my Walther PDP with holosun 407C. I thought piece of cake because I can hit pretty well with it at 25. I found out not so easy and was humbled a bit. Taped up holes were my first go at it. 9 holes one miss. Second round only had 7 in the clip. Brain fart! 6 hits one complete miss. Next time I may be a little calmer. I’m sure with my little EDC guns I would probably miss with most.


How do you like that holosun? Was thinking about one for my G19 but don't know how difficult it would be for concealed carry.


----------



## Billy H

DV1 said:


> How do you like that holosun? Was thinking about one for my G19 but don't know how difficult it would be for concealed carry.


 It’s great. Hundreds of rounds down range and not a hiccup out of it. I have the green reticle in mine 2 MOA. In cooler months I use an OWB holster that I can easily conceal a smaller gun like a hellcat. In that instance I could probably tolerate an optic. But for any type of IWB I would not be able to deal with it, But many people do. Maybe someone that does will chime in.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Is the river your way Juniata or Susquehanna?


the Susquehanna


----------



## Mr. October

DV1 said:


> How do you like that holosun? Was thinking about one for my G19 but don't know how difficult it would be for concealed carry.


LOVE IT! I'm 56 and my eyes aren't what they used to be. I have a difficult time with open sights with the front sight being really blurry. I have the same problem with my bow and was able to solve it with longer ATA and a really powerful (#7) clarifier. I put my first dot on a .22 Victory target pistol and couldn't believe how easy it was to acquire the sight and shoot. To that point, I'd always carried a 19 as well (and still do quite a bit in the winter) but mostly now carry a 48 MOS with the 507K on it. It features the circle dot reticle which makes target acquisition unbelievably fast. If I were you I'd check out the new EPS series. It is an enclosed sight with some really awesome features. You can choose a green or red reticle. Lots of people LOVE the green. The Hawke scope on my crossbow lets me switch from green to red and I can see the appeal of the green.

For carry, the optic will get a bit dusty/lint covered but never so much that it affects target acquisition. That is quickly remedied with a few strokes from a Leupold lens pen. The EPS series is less affected because the emitter is fully enclosed.


----------



## Mr. October

DV1 said:


> Oh no, just caught this. Do you mind letting me know which NJ DMZ you are seeing this. PM if you don't want to post it.


Zone 63. Down in Salem County. We were one of the original EHD areas in NJ.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Pete - yeah, that's the same exact message we've received. SW winds killed the bite on Sat...everyone reported the same, East winds were against the tides so you had to fight the seas to get on the fish, but it you wanted to catch you had to deal with that.....funny how much like hunting fishing can be....
> 
> My cousin just cleared the inlet on the way back, they have another boat limit, with one 7lber, one 5lber, and 2 over 4lbs. Jersey regs are rough on getting and keeping big one's if you don't have a live-well...unless you're like us and just hunting the big ones and throwing the rest back. Regs allow for only one fish over 18" and two between 17-18". He had 4 on his boat today, so I say they did very well with four over 4lbs, and 8 slots. That's some mighty fine dining right there.... He said he didn't keep a single fish until he landed his 7lb, then filled his slots. They caught over 60 flounder today!


The NJ regs for EVERYTHING are crazy. Guys think PA's regulations are complicated . . . you ain't seen nothin' as they say. NJ regulates and permits and licenses to death. But that isn't by accident. The current administration there ran on a platform of ending gun ownership and hunting and nobody south of Trenton voted for him so he is really vindictive. I'm still hoping he gets eaten by the over-populated bear population but he never leaves Trenton or his suburb.


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> Zone 63. Down in Salem County. We were one of the original EHD areas in NJ.


Really hoping it's not bad this year. I hunt 29 a lot. The public spot I hunted in 29 was great deer hunting, until that EHD outbreak in the late 1990's. The deer herd still hasn't rebounded to what it was, but that is because the hunting pressure there has dramatically increased too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> The NJ regs for EVERYTHING are crazy. Guys think PA's regulations are complicated . . . you ain't seen nothin' as they say. NJ regulates and permits and licenses to death. But that isn't by accident. The current administration there ran on a platform of ending gun ownership and hunting and nobody south of Trenton voted for him so he is really vindictive. I'm still hoping he gets eaten by the over-populated bear population but he never leaves Trenton or his suburb.


Tried turkey hunting once and was so confused by the zones and seasons I only went one day...


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Tried turkey hunting once and was so confused by the zones and seasons I only went one day...


And once you figure it out, NJ turkey isn't much of a challenge. A rusty car door that closes with a squeak will bring a 1/2 dozen jakes and a tom running.


----------



## 138104

My prospects this year are non-existent. I haven't gotten a single buck picture since the spring. As far as I can tell, nothing has changed that should affect movement. Is anyone else seeing less bucks on camera?


----------



## nicko

I wouldn’t be too concerned if you’re not getting bucks on camera right now. Late summer, plenty of food options, probably getting ready to shed velvet and getting ornery and bachelor groups breaking up. It can all change quickly from Halloween on as bucks or up on their feet more and moving.


----------



## jacobh

PVBowstrings said:


> My prospects this year are non-existent. I haven't gotten a single buck picture since the spring. As far as I can tell, nothing has changed that should affect movement. Is anyone else seeing less bucks on camera?


I have very few this year myself and no pattern whatsoever


----------



## dougell

I'm seeing way more fawns and way more deer in general this year.I haven't seen any true slammers but I'm seeing boat loads of nice bucks.I have two nice 8 pointers that cross my field every morning and I'm seeing a bachelor heard of 6 nice bucks in the field behind my barn.None are mountable but nice none the less.Lot's of poults also.


----------



## nicko

Non-hunting post here

Took what is likely the last walk-through of my parents house today to grab a few random items and put my key in the lockbox as we go to settlement on Friday. Mixed emotions as this is what we’ve been working toward for the past eight months and to finally get some closure on this terrible chapter. It’s the only house I ever knew growing up but it’s time to move on and let a new family settle in and breathe some new life into the house.

I will still see the house from the outside a good bit in the fall as I will continue to hunt the woods behind the house. I’m not sure how I’m going to feel about only being able to look and not go in anymore but like I tell our son whenever he is faced with any adversity, adapt and overcome.

In any event, time for the living to get on with living.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Another trip into the sticks above Worlds End yesterday for work and it turned into one of "those" days. The previous trip(s) back in there I saw a ton of deer that would have made for some nice shots but didn't even try to take any pics. Several doe with twins, another with triplets and 2 hens with poults, all in or right next to the road without a care in the world.

I expected more of the same on this trip and ended up seeing more turkeys than deer this time, with most of the few deer seen not sticking around for very long, one of those a small velvet buck that ran across the road and kept on trucking. First photo opportunity came when we rounded a corner and a group of toms had just crossed the road into a field. I fired up the camera and got a lens error that prevented me from capturing anything at all, you gotta be F'n kidding me! Further up the road on the other side, another turkey limping the worst I've ever seen.

Get to the job site and unlock the gate, we turn and head back to my bils truck and notice the front passenger side tire is almost flat, after pulling in and checking it, you could actually hear the air leaking out. He ended up contacting atleast 10-12 different garages...most were flat out no's, they didn't do "out" services at all and one didn't do 17" tires? 2 had no estimate when they would even start heading our way. Found one guy that would right away but his hourly rate was atrocious. 
We ended up acquiring an air compressor to fill the tire back up. We were an hour and 20 minutes from home, no plug or spare tire and that tire was leaking so bad it was going flat just sitting there in 9 to 10 minutes. The nearest garage for a fix was about a 1/2 hour drive so we ended up calling a buddy to come out and get us. Down to the garage we went, got a plug put in and head back up the road to the new home we were working at. On the way there we passed a goofy looking spike of some sort with 10"+ spike with roughly 5" thick beams. A bit later, a hen with poults right along the road. We originally went out there to load up left over drywall and a scaffold, then take it to another build in Benton, so me and the other guy loaded that while my bil put his freshly plugged tire back on.

Should have had an early day and been done by 12 to 1pm, but instead it was 6pm.

Only pics I ended up getting were from the home near Worlds End, in between times when the camera would actually work and when it wouldn't. Off and on rain all afternoon and the trees were blocking my pics but the view from there has to be amazing in the fall and winter. Gotta be hell getting down out of there in deep snow though!
















Quite the box stand somebody has down there by the field.


----------



## rogersb

I took the scenic way home today from work to avoid traffic. I went through Hickory Run and on the White Haven side I came across this guy. Someone must have taken the rattle but it looked really fresh. I had no idea we had these there.








Joe, you ever see one there? I take my dogs for walks there and sometimes me and my wife go for walks without them. Never heard of rattlesnakes at that park.


----------



## LetThemGrow

White Haven definitely has rattlers….


----------



## Mr. October

PVBowstrings said:


> My prospects this year are non-existent. I haven't gotten a single buck picture since the spring. As far as I can tell, nothing has changed that should affect movement. Is anyone else seeing less bucks on camera?


If you are getting pics of does the bucks will be there.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Non-hunting post here
> 
> Took what is likely the last walk-through of my parents house today to grab a few random items and put my key in the lockbox as we go to settlement on Friday. Mixed emotions as this is what we’ve been working toward for the past eight months and to finally get some closure on this terrible chapter. It’s the only house I ever knew growing up but it’s time to move on and let a new family settle in and breathe some new life into the house.
> 
> I will still see the house from the outside a good bit in the fall as I will continue to hunt the woods behind the house. I’m not sure how I’m going to feel about only being able to look and not go in anymore but like I tell our son whenever he is faced with any adversity, adapt and overcome.
> 
> In any event, time for the living to get on with living.


I really know these feelings well Nick. The house I grew up in sits on the corner near our property that I grew up hunting on. Some days I can't even look when I drive by.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I took the scenic way home today from work to avoid traffic. I went through Hickory Run and on the White Haven side I came across this guy. Someone must have taken the rattle but it looked really fresh. I had no idea we had these there.
> View attachment 7685447
> 
> Joe, you ever see one there? I take my dogs for walks there and sometimes me and my wife go for walks without them. Never heard of rattlesnakes at that park.


Before my buddy had his place on 903 we used to camp at Hickory Run all the time and the rangers would warn about bears and rattlers. Especially up around boulder field.


----------



## Gene94

PVBowstrings said:


> My prospects this year are non-existent. I haven't gotten a single buck picture since the spring. As far as I can tell, nothing has changed that should affect movement. Is anyone else seeing less bucks on camera?


Like Nicko said, mid-September is when bucks should start showing up. Summer bucks are fine and good, but after mid-September is when you'll start seeing the ones you'll actually get to hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I took the scenic way home today from work to avoid traffic. I went through Hickory Run and on the White Haven side I came across this guy. Someone must have taken the rattle but it looked really fresh. I had no idea we had these there.
> View attachment 7685447
> 
> Joe, you ever see one there? I take my dogs for walks there and sometimes me and my wife go for walks without them. Never heard of rattlesnakes at that park.


Yes, I have run across two in the Park and one while on bike trip on Hawk mountain...the rattle doesn't sound like a rattle more like a his...gave them their space and all was well. Interestingly, ALL THREE were easily visible on paved or cindered trails, I highly doubt I'd spot one in the foliage if it didn't want to be spotted, they really do blend well and I can't believe some camo company hasn't mastered that pattern yet. 

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Here’s one Joe: Serpent Skin Camo


----------



## ZDC

I have bucks passing through my property during summer but once October rolls around and food sources are changing and the bucks are getting ready for the rut, I get tons of bucks on camera. 

Sometimes the same buck 2-3 different times a day on the same camera. It's almost crazy. Unfortunately most are small though. But I do have 2 that I am willing to shoot.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Non-hunting post here
> 
> Took what is likely the last walk-through of my parents house today to grab a few random items and put my key in the lockbox as we go to settlement on Friday. Mixed emotions as this is what we’ve been working toward for the past eight months and to finally get some closure on this terrible chapter. It’s the only house I ever knew growing up but it’s time to move on and let a new family settle in and breathe some new life into the house.
> 
> I will still see the house from the outside a good bit in the fall as I will continue to hunt the woods behind the house. I’m not sure how I’m going to feel about only being able to look and not go in anymore but like I tell our son whenever he is faced with any adversity, adapt and overcome.
> 
> In any event, time for the living to get on with living.


My father died in 1997,three months before he was going to retire at 55.He was always my hero and some of the best memories I have is with hunting with him and my older brother.I moved 3.5 hours away to Clearfield county after college and just started a life and family here.Still,I always looked forward to going back home to hunt with him and my brother for that first week.After he died,I just couldn't make that trip back home to hunt with my brother.It took me 6 years to get up the nerve to do it,so I essentially turned into a loaner during hunting season.Once I did it once,I was fine after that.Last summer my mother sold her house and moved into an apartment just to make things easier on her.When we cleaned out the house,it was a little emotional but I always have so much to deal with that I rarely think about it.Time heals is all I can say and having good memories is much better than what a lot of people are faced with.


----------



## dougell

We've been seeing rattlesnakes all over the place this year in places where we've never seen them before and I have no idea why.My neighbor "removed" one in the field right behind my barn on sunday.He's lived there his entire life and never remembered anyone seeing one in the immediate area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> .....having good memories is much better than what a lot of people are faced with.



I agree....make as many as you can, for as long as you can...take lots of pics and vids, because you just never know if/when your mind (or those of others) will start to play tricks....photos and videos were tremendous tools in supporting those dealing with the varying stages of memory loss/dementia, it's tough enough to deal with the photos and videos really do help.


----------



## Mr. October

It looks like the acorn crop is goi g to be pretty weak with the dry conditions this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of acorns, several of my new oaks upstate







have them for the first time this year. Forget what variety these are.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I recently found a small group of whites that are loaded...I was shocked. Not too far from where I found that nice shed this spring, so I have some designs on getting a set in there. It's public, so my scouting has been remote since the spring, looking for key access points that won't draw attention.


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Speaking of acorns, several of my new oaks upstate
> View attachment 7685863
> have them for the first time this year. Forget what variety these are.



Looka like a white of some sort. How old are trees?


----------



## Mathias

CBB said:


> Looka like a white of some sort. How old are trees?


9-10 years


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> Like Nicko said, mid-September is when bucks should start showing up. Summer bucks are fine and good, but after mid-September is when you'll start seeing the ones you'll actually get to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I understand that. This is a spot I usually get bucks at this time of year though. Just weird that I have none right now.


----------



## 25ft-up

Bucks started scraping here in nwNJ this week. Put a cam on the best scrapes from last year. Should start seeing bucks work them. Good luck out there. I miss going to PA. Got too old to make that run and the bucks here are finally getting bigger.


----------



## jacobh

Nick nev


PVBowstrings said:


> I understand that. This is a spot I usually get bucks at this time of year though. Just weird that I have none right now.


like I said same for me. I’ve seen 2 bucks at my one spot on cam this year. I usually see a dz different bucks by now there. Kinda depressing


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> Nick nev
> 
> like I said same for me. I’ve seen 2 bucks at my one spot on cam this year. I usually see a dz different bucks by now there. Kinda depressing


During the rut, they’ll be traveling through my place. It would be a boring early season unless I decide to take a doe. However, my buddy who rifle hunted for the first time last year is going to use a crossbow for archery. I will likely pass deer in hopes he gets a crack at them. He is more excited than me for the season to start!


----------



## jacobh

Yea we have 2 does with no fawns that we are willing to take. If not for them we wouldn’t even go. My sons 19 so I’ll turn him loose on them in hopes a buck starts to show


----------



## Schleprock1

I just talked to the farmer where I hunt. He counted 17 buck in the field the other evening. At least two of them were 10's or better. If it goes like the last few years all the big boys will move out and leave me looking at spikes and 4 points all season.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

So if I put a stand on public land in PA have an identification tag on it and it’s all legal,when I walk in to it in the morning and someone is in my stand is that legal?


----------



## dougell

Probably is but if I'm parked in a parking lot and leave my doors unlocked,is it legal for someone to take nap in my truck?


----------



## yetihunter1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So if I put a stand on public land in PA have an identification tag on it and it’s all legal,when I walk in to it in the morning and someone is in my stand is that legal?


Legal.....maybe....ethical...hell no....but then i am a bit of a hypocrite because i will occasionally hope in an empty ladder during deer drives if i am a stander for a certain drive to get a better view/shot. Granted this is only for the 15 or so mins it takes to do the drive and i am not sitting there all day everyday.


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> Legal.....maybe....ethical...hell no....but then i am a bit of a hypocrite because i will occasionally hope in an empty ladder during deer drives if i am a stander for a certain drive to get a better view/shot. Granted this is only for the 15 or so mins it takes to do the drive and i am not sitting there all day everyday.


I should also say that alot of these stand downs here are left on the public for years and look like they have never been touched. We have actually gone in and changed on the straps on some these ladders that people left in there to make them safe (for the original hunter and for the one day a year we drive the spot out)


----------



## Schleprock1

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So if I put a stand on public land in PA have an identification tag on it and it’s all legal,when I walk in to it in the morning and someone is in my stand is that legal?


If I was leaving a hang on stand on public my climbing sticks would be going in and out with me. If I got there and somebody else was in my stand I would quietly ask, "Is your name on that stand? Because mine is. Please leave quietly."


----------



## Mathias

Neighbor checked on my plot yesterday, said there was good germination. I’ll head up next week check for some scrapes etc. Need to replace ratchet straps on my ladder stands too.
I noticed that the activity at my mineral site has gone down dramatically.


----------



## jacobh

Darrin it’s public so yea it’s legal. Definately not ethical


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Darrin it’s public so yea it’s legal. Definately not ethical


So this poses my next question,if someone falls out your stand can they sue you? If that’s the case I’m not tagging my stand


----------



## jacobh

Man nowadays who really knows. I heard a story where a guy was on a roof attempting to rob a house. Fell through a skylight and impaled himself. He sued and won. So who really knows. I always said if I had to hunt public aid stop hunting. Too many idiots out there


----------



## Bucket

Schleprock1 said:


> If I was leaving a hang on stand on public my climbing sticks would be going in and out with me. If I got there and somebody else was in my stand I would quietly ask, "Is your name on that stand? Because mine is. Please leave quietly."


I think the key here is public land. If it were on state land its a different story.

As i understand the law applying to this on state land, they have no obligation to leave the stand. We have a buch of amish that leave hunting huts out and I've been told that they are first come first served.


----------



## ZDC

The law does not apply to the dutchies.

I've seen them shoot out of buggies 
Seen em shoot non legal bucks 
I've also seen them look at posted signs like suggestions. 

I wonder how the game commission handles them or if they let them do their own thing


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> The law does not apply to the dutchies.
> 
> I've seen them shoot out of buggies
> Seen em shoot non legal bucks
> I've also seen them look at posted signs like suggestions.
> 
> I wonder how the game commission handles them or if they let them do their own thing


There are plenty of bad apples in our ranks. Sadly the Amish are easily identified when they defy the law.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> The law does not apply to the dutchies.
> 
> I've seen them shoot out of buggies
> Seen em shoot non legal bucks
> I've also seen them look at posted signs like suggestions.
> 
> I wonder how the game commission handles them or if they let them do their own thing


I have a few customers and friends who are or were WCO's and deputies near where Bucket is talking about.They pinch the heck out of them and they almost always pay.When they don't pay,they contact the Bishop and he sees that they pay.I was just talking about them to a retired deputy.He loved citing them because they never took a hearing.


----------



## vonfoust

Leave 3 weeks from yesterday for CO. My typical:
About a month ago I was in great shape. All I had to do was maintain until we leave. I get bored 'maintaining'. 
Tuesday night we are going over our area we picked and figuring out some of the "easier" routes to get in/out. Pull up Google Earth, go to 3D, and the first words out of my buddy's mouth were "OMG. What are we doing?" Did I mention that I didn't quite "maintain"? 
Panic mode.
Two weeks ago, my bow was dialed in. I was shooting pretty good groups (for me) out to 80 yds. The only thing was my peep rotated a little bit, annoying but nothing I can't deal with. 90% of the time I didn't need to twist it before drawing but I always did anyway. 
Well, I have to drop off my buddy's bow while he's out of town. Ask the guy to take a look at mine while I'm there. He straightens it out and all is good. EXCEPT, it moved the POI a little bit. Instead of just moving the sight housing I decide that now is the time to tweak just about everything. Last night I had arrows corkscrewing downrange. 
Panic mode. 

So that's basically going to be my weekend. Hope everyone else has a better one than me


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> There are plenty of bad apples in our ranks. Sadly the Amish are easily identified when they defy the law.


True but at least around here,they're chronic and habitual violators.they're like locusts,they'll come in and kill or catch everything.My son and his buddies were fishing a small pond on a golf course in a private residential neighborhood.The kids threw everything back but the Amish found it and totally cleaned it out.If it weren't for the hot Amish chicks,I'd probably feel a little racist about them.


----------



## huntin_addict

Looks pretty clear here. Putting a stand up on public doesn't mean it's your spot. How many times has it been stated here on this forum that guys buy cheap ass stands and then carpet bomb an area, never intending to hunt 95% of them, in an attempt to dissuade others.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

huntin_addict said:


> Looks pretty clear here. Putting a stand up on public doesn't mean it's your spot. How many times has it been stated here on this forum that guys buy cheap ass stands and then carpet bomb an area, never intending to hunt 95% of them, in an attempt to dissuade others.
> View attachment 7686564


I’m not trying to claim a spot,and actually there aren’t to many people that hunt near me.i want to tag my stand so if I do find someone in it I have proof that it’s mine and maybe they will leave,but on the other hand I don’t want to tag it just incase it would break,someone would get hurt then I am liable.This is all hypothetical,I’m not anticipating an issue just wanted some thoughts


----------



## dougell

If someone is in your stand when you get there,can you be sued if you cut the tree down with a chainsaw with them in it?I don't leave stands on public property but if I did and found someone in it,there would be a real uncomfortable conversation to follow.


----------



## Johnboy60

Saw a really nice buck and a big doe at work today. They ran right past me through our plant and then crossed the creek. Buck looked like an 8pt. at least 16 inches wide with nice high tines. The buck was in the lead and I could see velvet on his rack. Seeing deer gets me fired up for the season. Won’t be long.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> If someone is in your stand when you get there,can you be sued if you cut the tree down with a chainsaw with them in it?I don't leave stands on public property but if I did and found someone in it,there would be a real uncomfortable conversation to follow.


I’m with ya Doug


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So this poses my next question,if someone falls out your stand can they sue you? If that’s the case I’m not tagging my stand


 You bet they can. A nasty women that used to work where I did had a husband that hunted. He went to a FRIENDS property to hunt and was told by the owner to not use the stand it was not safe. He did and he fell. He sued his friend. His nasty wife also sued saying he couldn’t fulfill his husbandly duties. Hell I bet he hadn’t touched her in years, nasty old thing. At one time I tagged my stands even on private I no longer do. My advise, don’t tag it.


----------



## JSOUTDOORS

Looking for some intel on SGL #89 north of Lock Haven. Looks like it is currently gated, however, it is open to all traffic come the first day of archery and all through season. Does it get hit hard in archery and/or rifle season? 

https://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/StateGameLands/Documents/SGL Maps/SGL__089.pdf


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> If someone is in your stand when you get there,can you be sued if you cut the tree down with a chainsaw with them in it?I don't leave stands on public property but if I did and found someone in it,there would be a real uncomfortable conversation to follow.


It is illegal to cut down trees on most public land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> Saw a really nice buck and a big doe at work today. They ran right past me through our plant and then crossed the creek. Buck looked like an 8pt. at least 16 inches wide with nice high tines. The buck was in the lead and I could see velvet on his rack. Seeing deer gets me fired up for the season. Won’t be long.


I’m curious where they were working? I know employers have had a tough time hiring but still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

JSOUTDOORS said:


> Looking for some intel on SGL #89 north of Lock Haven. Looks like it is currently gated, however, it is open to all traffic come the first day of archery and all through season. Does it get hit hard in archery and/or rifle season?
> 
> https://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/StateGameLands/Documents/SGL Maps/SGL__089.pdf


You arnt allowed to drive any motorized vehicle into game lands. So once you get to the gate you will have to walk. 

I'm not from around that part of Pa but Its probably safe to assume that the farther you walk from the gate the better your chances of harvesting a deer. Most people don't walk farther than 300 yards from it. 

I've never been to this game lands but looking on the map here are some places that look good off the map ( circled in pink). Also there aren't any large farms for a while in any direction so finding acorns, walnuts , and especially in the early season apple trees will be important. 









Best advice for rifle season would be get out early ( 1-2 hours before sunrise) and when most people arrive at first light they will push deer to you.


----------



## superslamsam

Pay attention to ZDC's map... they even show you where a buck is! Lol


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> You arnt allowed to drive any motorized vehicle into game lands. So once you get to the gate you will have to walk.
> 
> I'm not from around that part of Pa but Its probably safe to assume that the farther you walk from the gate the better your chances of harvesting a deer. Most people don't walk farther than 300 yards from it.
> 
> I've never been to this game lands but looking on the map here are some places that look good off the map ( circled in pink). Also there aren't any large farms for a while in any direction so finding acorns, walnuts , and especially in the early season apple trees will be important.
> View attachment 7687489
> 
> 
> Best advice for rifle season would be get out early ( 1-2 hours before sunrise) and when most people arrive at first light they will push deer to you.


Mostly true. But we hunted SGL 158 for many years. We used to hoof it a good hour in and that used to be a good strategy when there were more hunters. In latter years, especially after opening day we discovered the best hunting was less than 500 yards from the parking lot. We killed several bucks in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

ZDC said:


> You arnt allowed to drive any motorized vehicle into game lands. So once you get to the gate you will have to walk.
> 
> I'm not from around that part of Pa but Its probably safe to assume that the farther you walk from the gate the better your chances of harvesting a deer. Most people don't walk farther than 300 yards from it.
> 
> I've never been to this game lands but looking on the map here are some places that look good off the map ( circled in pink). Also there aren't any large farms for a while in any direction so finding acorns, walnuts , and especially in the early season apple trees will be important.
> View attachment 7687489
> 
> 
> Best advice for rifle season would be get out early ( 1-2 hours before sunrise) and when most people arrive at first light they will push deer to you.


Not sure what game lands you are hunting, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you can in fact drive into some game lands. This has been in effect for at least 6 years, maybe more. The game commission open gates the first week of archery and they stay open through rifle season.


----------



## ZDC

huntin_addict said:


> Not sure what game lands you are hunting, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you can in fact drive into some game lands. This has been in effect for at least 6 years, maybe more. The game commission open gates the first week of archery and they stay open through rifle season.


Maybe that's only a thing around were I'm at , they are all ( all 3 of them) closed during hunting season with a sign saying vehicles other than authorized game commission vehicles will be towed and fined. 

The is only one place I know of that you can drive into and it's to get to a pond to go fishing.


----------



## JSOUTDOORS

huntin_addict said:


> Not sure what game lands you are hunting, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you can in fact drive into some game lands. This has been in effect for at least 6 years, maybe more. The game commission open gates the first week of archery and they stay open through rifle season.


You are correct and that is true for SGL #89, which is why I posted this to find out if it gets hunted super hard once the gate is open. On the PGC link I shared it clearly states that they open the gate for archery, rifle, etc.


----------



## JSOUTDOORS

ZDC said:


> You arnt allowed to drive any motorized vehicle into game lands. So once you get to the gate you will have to walk.
> 
> I'm not from around that part of Pa but Its probably safe to assume that the farther you walk from the gate the better your chances of harvesting a deer. Most people don't walk farther than 300 yards from it.
> 
> I've never been to this game lands but looking on the map here are some places that look good off the map ( circled in pink). Also there aren't any large farms for a while in any direction so finding acorns, walnuts , and especially in the early season apple trees will be important.
> View attachment 7687489
> 
> 
> Best advice for rifle season would be get out early ( 1-2 hours before sunrise) and when most people arrive at first light they will push deer to you.


Check out the PGC link I shared - the gate is opened to all traffic starting with archery season and left open through the end of season. That is why I posted this - I am curious if it gets hunted super hard once the gate is open.

Out of curiosity...why did you pick those two areas as possible good spots? Wondering what you see...


----------



## Mr. October

huntin_addict said:


> Not sure what game lands you are hunting, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you can in fact drive into some game lands. This has been in effect for at least 6 years, maybe more. The game commission open gates the first week of archery and they stay open through rifle season.


Yes. They open some access roads on some gamelands but certainly not all of them. There are other game lands where access is, at best, problematic and one had better be prepared to walk or ride a bike a long way.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> I’m curious where they were working? I know employers have had a tough time hiring but still. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji52]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but found out later there were three people doing maintenance on a bike trail behind our plant where the deer came from. Pretty sure they probably bumped them out of their beds.


----------



## ZDC

JSOUTDOORS said:


> Check out the PGC link I shared - the gate is opened to all traffic starting with archery season and left open through the end of season. That is why I posted this - I am curious if it gets hunted super hard once the gate is open.
> 
> Out of curiosity...why did you pick those two areas as possible good spots? Wondering what you see...


The bottom left spot is a hill with a creek on the east side of it. I'm not entirely sure what it looks like exactly but if it is thick it would make for a good bedding location and with a large hillside on both the east and west side it would surprise me if there isn't a ton of deer activity up there. 

Similar story with the one farther to the right. Except the creek is on the west side of the hill and the hill to the creek is steeper. 

With both hills if they have a good source like acorns I would be amazed if there isn't a large amount of deer activity, being that there isn't a large farm for quite a ways in any direction. 

If you squirrel hunt id recommend going out and just exploring the area . Just look for trails, rubs ,scrapes, just see what's there. Who knows maybe the spots I circled are nothing special but that's why I like to go out early and take a look around .( Looking at a map is nice and it helps get places of interest mapped but actually seeing what it looks like is definitely way more important) Plus maybe you get a squirrel or 2.


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> Yes. They open some access roads on some gamelands but certainly not all of them. There are other game lands where access is, at best, problematic and one had better be prepared to walk or ride a bike a long way.


I actually wish they would change it back to no gates open. One of the game lands I hunt is fairly large, before they opened up to vehicle access, you could find alot of good spots where very few were willing to go, but you had to put in some leg work. Now, guys can drive to within a 5-10 minute walk and quite a few don't even want to do that.


----------



## Mr. October

huntin_addict said:


> I actually wish they would change it back to no gates open. One of the game lands I hunt is fairly large, before they opened up to vehicle access, you could find alot of good spots where very few were willing to go, but you had to put in some leg work. Now, guys can drive to within a 5-10 minute walk and quite a few don't even want to do that.


I get annoyed because I hike 2-3 miles in from the nearest parking lot only to find people illegally riding ATVs in through the adjacent state forest where they aren’t legal either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> I get annoyed because I hike 2-3 miles in from the nearest parking lot only to find people illegally riding ATVs in through the adjacent state forest where they aren’t legal either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you.


----------



## jasonk0519

This is why I wear a harness and a lifeline. I was moving a treestand today and I was almost done when, Pop! One of the cables broke. It scared the crap out of me. Luckily it was only one side and the other side held. Looking at the cables they are pretty rusty and I should have looked at the stand better, luckily I didn’t learn the really hard way. Stay safe!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> This is why I wear a harness and a lifeline. I was moving a treestand today and I was almost done when, Pop! One of the cables broke. It scared the crap out of me. Luckily it was only one side and the other side held. Looking at the cables they are pretty rusty and I should have looked at the stand better, luckily I didn’t learn the really hard way. Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Dicks stand which I have two of. How long has it been in the woods?


----------



## jacobh

Glad to hear your ok


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jasonk0519 said:


> This is why I wear a harness and a lifeline. I was moving a treestand today and I was almost done when, Pop! One of the cables broke. It scared the crap out of me. Luckily it was only one side and the other side held. Looking at the cables they are pretty rusty and I should have looked at the stand better, luckily I didn’t learn the really hard way. Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always put chains on them even when new


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Looks like a Dicks stand which I have two of. How long has it been in the woods?


Mine all went out in the trash after a cheap Chinese steel bolt broke on one. Thank goodness I wear a harness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> Looks like a Dicks stand which I have two of. How long has it been in the woods?


That’s what it is. About 6 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Always put chains on them even when new


Do you add a chain or replace the cable with a chain? And how do you attach it to the stand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jasonk0519 said:


> That’s what it is. About 6 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two up in potter for 2- 3 years respectively. Outstanding value with those stands……adjustable seat and platform and comfortable mesh seats. Heading upstate at the end of this week…..I’ll be sure to be extra strapped in when stepping onto the stands for the checkup.

Good to hear you took the extra precautions. It’s too easy to forget these safety steps in the interest of speed and convenience.


----------



## Straw

first hard horned buck of the year


----------



## amcmullen

nicko said:


> Looks like a Dicks stand which I have two of. How long has it been in the woods?


Thats what I thought too. I love mine, they were recalled and are no longer made. Looks like I'm replacing the cables on mine

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> I have two up in potter for 2- 3 years respectively. Outstanding value with those stands……adjustable seat and platform and comfortable mesh seats. Heading upstate at the end of this week…..I’ll be sure to be extra strapped in when stepping onto the stands for the checkup.
> 
> Good to hear you took the extra precautions. It’s too easy to forget these safety steps in the interest of speed and convenience.


I think I paid about $70 when I bought them. The thing I really with I could still get are the field and stream 20 foot tree sticks. They were double sided ( double steps all the way up) and I used the pick them up for $40 if I caught a sale. If I knew they would stop making them I would have stocked up on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Spotting tonight and saw one without velvet, all the rest were still fuzzy….


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Spotting tonight and saw one without velvet, all the rest were still fuzzy….


I haven't seen any out of velvet yet but the 4 I saw this week look to be more or less about done. 

This one crossed the river just after 3pm this afternoon. Not sure he even got his belly wet...


----------



## jpinkerton

amcmullen said:


> Thats what I thought too. I love mine, they were recalled and are no longer made. Looks like I'm replacing the cables on mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm also a big fan of the Dick's F&S stand. Heavy, but darn comfortable! I've had mine since around 2012 I believe. It's only left in the woods for a month or two of each season. Guess I'll give the cables a good look over. I know my serial number wasn't a part of the recall.


----------



## CBB

Went to reposition a cam yesterday and found 2 fresh rubs. Probably the earliest i have found buck sign.


----------



## Mathias

Early morning scouting


----------



## tyepsu

That's a beauty Mathias. Just woke up to this on my cell cam notifications!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Went to reposition a cam yesterday and found 2 fresh rubs. Probably the earliest i have found buck sign.


I was out on Sat morning and found a run of 5 rubs and a scrape along a ridge top. All were fresh, in fact the scrape actually had worms wriggling around in the middle, so I have a feeling that I just missed the architect of the scene. The trees weren't necessarily of noteworthy size, but I have yet to get a pic of a buck out of velvet on any of my cams in any of the states/places that I am running them, so it was certainly an interesting scene.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A couple of good buck guys....


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> If someone is in your stand when you get there,can you be sued if you cut the tree down with a chainsaw with them in it?I don't leave stands on public property but if I did and found someone in it,there would be a real uncomfortable conversation to follow.


You could probably get in trouble for that...... I'd start climbing up. When the guy asks what I'm doing, "Moving my stand. Hope you have a safety harness on."


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> So this poses my next question,if someone falls out your stand can they sue you? If that’s the case I’m not tagging my stand


Darin there is a case going right now, I am pretty sure out of Juniata county....basically, a hunter climbed into a stand left on public land , the stand strap broke and hunter fell, shattering his leg, hip, arm, etc...pretty racked up; missed almost a year of work with some permanently lingering effects of the fall. If I am not mistake the incident took place in Little Buffalo State Park and the injured is attempting to sue the stand owner, the state park officials (which I guess is ultimately the State). I believe I read something against the park officials about failure to uphold safety standards as the Park has a stand in and out policy with notice that stands located will be removed. The stand owner for violating park rules, failure to maintain equipment, failure to post warning, etc....I did a couple of quick searches and cannot find the original article or follow-up; maybe it died?

One thing I've learned is that people will sue or TRY to sue for just about everything. MANY times it isn't even about winning or losing a case, as much as it is the pain in the rear of dealing with it. One ambitious attorney can really make the life of an average Joe pretty miserable. Watched it happen first hand a few times and always thankful it wasn't me involved.

I'll take the fine or risk confiscation, I'm not tagging any of my gear on State/public ground...I might just be a rebel without a clue (lol), but I'm not handing a complete stranger a welcome ticket to screwing with my life~I've got enough crap to deal with.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I have a few customers and friends who are or were WCO's and deputies near where Bucket is talking about.They pinch the heck out of them and they almost always pay.When they don't pay,they contact the Bishop and he sees that they pay.I was just talking about them to a retired deputy.He loved citing them because they never took a hearing.


Same exact sentiment shared with me by both the warden and deputy who patrol our area up north. A lot of agita as the farmer and his family who have owned much of the land surrounding ours sold to two Amish families. My wife and I made an offer on roughly a 70 acre parcel, but just couldn't compete with the buying power of the Amish. We were hoping that our long standing relationship (~40 years) with the farmer would count for something, but money is money and I can't necessarily say I would have done different. 

It is sad to see so many paint with broad strokes, even those within my own family. As soon as news broke some in family started littering the boundaries with posted signs, really sad I think. I happened to run into the deputy when my wife and I were up and he shared the same sentiment that Doug shared, when they're caught they pay the same fines as you and I would get...the problem is catching them....as LTG points out, they kind of stand out more than most, but they also have 24/7 access and we're 4.5 hours away. I have yet to meet the family, my Dad (who is a solid judge of character) seems to think the family will be a welcomed addition to the mountaintop...I guess time will tell.


----------



## huntin_addict

12-Ringer said:


> Same exact sentiment shared with me by both the warden and deputy who patrol our area up north. A lot of agita as the farmer and his family who have owned much of the land surrounding ours sold to two Amish families. My wife and I made an offer on roughly a 70 acre parcel, but just couldn't compete with the buying power of the Amish. We were hoping that our long standing relationship (~40 years) with the farmer would count for something, but money is money and I can't necessarily say I would have done different.
> 
> It is sad to see so many paint with broad strokes, even those within my own family. As soon as news broke some in family started littering the boundaries with posted signs, really sad I think. I happened to run into the deputy when my wife and I were up and he shared the same sentiment that Doug shared, when they're caught they pay the same fines as you and I would get...the problem is catching them....as LTG points out, they kind of stand out more than most, but they also have 24/7 access and we're 4.5 hours away. I have yet to meet the family, my Dad (who is a solid judge of character) seems to think the family will be a welcomed addition to the mountaintop...I guess time will tell.


They pay the same taxes too. Heres a fun little fact that I bet none or very few of you know: All the free gummint covid money that was handed out (especially to a LOT of undeserving no loads), the Amish put their checks in the mail and sent them back.


----------



## ZDC

I checked cams on Saturday, nothing has shed velvet yet


----------



## dougell

Amish are people,really no better or no worse than anyone else.They just look at things differently.They are however game hogs for the most part and habitual offenders.I have nothing against them for the most part but it is what it is and I've witnessed they're behavior dozens of times.It's certainly profiling but with legitimate cause.

My daughter works at a Sheetz store while she's finishing her least semester of college.Last week an Amish guy came in to buy beer but didn't have a photo ID.She wasn't allowed to serve him because of that and refused.A manager came out and refused as well.The guy blew a gasket and started throwing the Fbomb at them.They're kind of wolf's in sheeps clothing.Smile at the English guy and then use him to your full ability.

Twice I've had buggies hit my insureds vehicle and both times the Amish refused to take accountability.The one was a total loss with a brand new F250 so we really tried to subrogate that one.Amizingly,nobody in that community ever heard of the guy,even though he was born and raised there.I've dealt with decent one's but I'm always on guard.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Darin there is a case going right now, I am pretty sure out of Juniata county....basically, a hunter climbed into a stand left on public land , the stand strap broke and hunter fell, shattering his leg, hip, arm, etc...pretty racked up; missed almost a year of work with some permanently lingering effects of the fall. If I am not mistake the incident took place in Little Buffalo State Park and the injured is attempting to sue the stand owner, the state park officials (which I guess is ultimately the State). I believe I read something against the park officials about failure to uphold safety standards as the Park has a stand in and out policy with notice that stands located will be removed. The stand owner for violating park rules, failure to maintain equipment, failure to post warning, etc....I did a couple of quick searches and cannot find the original article or follow-up; maybe it died?
> 
> One thing I've learned is that people will sue or TRY to sue for just about everything. MANY times it isn't even about winning or losing a case, as much as it is the pain in the rear of dealing with it. One ambitious attorney can really make the life of an average Joe pretty miserable. Watched it happen first hand a few times and always thankful it wasn't me involved.
> 
> I'll take the fine or risk confiscation, I'm not tagging any of my gear on State/public ground...I might just be a rebel without a clue (lol), but I'm not handing a complete stranger a welcome ticket to screwing with my life~I've got enough crap to deal with.....
> 
> Joe


I agree I’m not gonna tag my stand.i typically hint in a climber,but I want to try a new spot it’s a pretty good hike and I’d rather just climb up a ladder in the morning to make it quieter and easier


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> Amish are people,really no better or no worse than anyone else.They just look at things differently.They are however game hogs for the most part and habitual offenders.I have nothing against them for the most part but it is what it is and I've witnessed they're behavior dozens of times.It's certainly profiling but with legitimate cause.
> 
> My daughter works at a Sheetz store while she's finishing her least semester of college.Last week an Amish guy came in to buy beer but didn't have a photo ID.She wasn't allowed to serve him because of that and refused.A manager came out and refused as well.The guy blew a gasket and started throwing the Fbomb at them.They're kind of wolf's in sheeps clothing.Smile at the English guy and then use him to your full ability.
> 
> Twice I've had buggies hit my insureds vehicle and both times the Amish refused to take accountability.The one was a total loss with a brand new F250 so we really tried to subrogate that one.Amizingly,nobody in that community ever heard of the guy,even though he was born and raised there.I've dealt with decent one's but I'm always on guard.


Doug ur spot on they are game hogs,if u give 1 permission to them that means everyone they know too.They also know since they don’t have a car parked somewhere they just go where ever,they are habitual offenders


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Darin there is a case going right now, I am pretty sure out of Juniata county....basically, a hunter climbed into a stand left on public land , the stand strap broke and hunter fell, shattering his leg, hip, arm, etc...pretty racked up; missed almost a year of work with some permanently lingering effects of the fall. If I am not mistake the incident took place in Little Buffalo State Park and the injured is attempting to sue the stand owner, the state park officials (which I guess is ultimately the State). I believe I read something against the park officials about failure to uphold safety standards as the Park has a stand in and out policy with notice that stands located will be removed. The stand owner for violating park rules, failure to maintain equipment, failure to post warning, etc....I did a couple of quick searches and cannot find the original article or follow-up; maybe it died?
> 
> One thing I've learned is that people will sue or TRY to sue for just about everything. MANY times it isn't even about winning or losing a case, as much as it is the pain in the rear of dealing with it. One ambitious attorney can really make the life of an average Joe pretty miserable. Watched it happen first hand a few times and always thankful it wasn't me involved.
> 
> I'll take the fine or risk confiscation, I'm not tagging any of my gear on State/public ground...I might just be a rebel without a clue (lol), but I'm not handing a complete stranger a welcome ticket to screwing with my life~I've got enough crap to deal with.....
> 
> Joe


too many want a piece of the ghetto lottery.


----------



## dougell

A customer of mine runs them around.Last year he brought a few in my office to see if I would give them any idea where to hunt,most likely because they killed everything in the spots they had.Anyway,I told them about two farms who let anyone hunt and they got turned away.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Darin there is a case going right now, I am pretty sure out of Juniata county....basically, a hunter climbed into a stand left on public land , the stand strap broke and hunter fell, shattering his leg, hip, arm, etc...pretty racked up; missed almost a year of work with some permanently lingering effects of the fall. If I am not mistake the incident took place in Little Buffalo State Park and the injured is attempting to sue the stand owner, the state park officials (which I guess is ultimately the State). I believe I read something against the park officials about failure to uphold safety standards as the Park has a stand in and out policy with notice that stands located will be removed. The stand owner for violating park rules, failure to maintain equipment, failure to post warning, etc....I did a couple of quick searches and cannot find the original article or follow-up; maybe it died?
> 
> One thing I've learned is that people will sue or TRY to sue for just about everything. MANY times it isn't even about winning or losing a case, as much as it is the pain in the rear of dealing with it. One ambitious attorney can really make the life of an average Joe pretty miserable. Watched it happen first hand a few times and always thankful it wasn't me involved.
> 
> I'll take the fine or risk confiscation, I'm not tagging any of my gear on State/public ground...I might just be a rebel without a clue (lol), but I'm not handing a complete stranger a welcome ticket to screwing with my life~I've got enough crap to deal with.....
> 
> Joe


I haven't heard about that case,It would be interesting to see how it turns out.It would definately matter what county it happened in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A friend of mine's father shuttles them around as a retirement gig...let me tell you, he makes a killing. He's on old school stone mason who I think broke stones with his bare hands and he tells some stories about how so many of the Amish men think that they can order him around. As he puts it, he polite reminds them that he's in charge of what happens in his van and when it happens. He tells a story where they commissioned him to take group of 8 from Lancaster to the Lewes Marina in DE where they chartered a fishing boat for the day. They paid him $450 to drive them all the way to the marina and back (125 miles one way). They came off of the boat with bags of uncleaned fish and tried to get into his van, they didn't even have coolers. He refused to let them in and said he would simply leave them there....they paid to have the fish cleaned at the dock, bought styrofoam coolers and packed the meat on ice. He made sure they paid the balance for the ride home before they got in the van....funny thing....most of those same guys called him a week later for a trip to a farm equipment show in New Holland. He really enjoys it and to hear him tell stories will make you crack-up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It would definately matter what county it happened in.


Why? Politics, I'm guessing???


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> A friend of mine's father shuttles them around as a retirement gig...let me tell you, he makes a killing. He's on old school stone mason who I think broke stones with his bare hands and he tells some stories about how so many of the Amish men think that they can order him around. As he puts it, he polite reminds them that he's in charge of what happens in his van and when it happens. He tells a story where they commissioned him to take group of 8 from Lancaster to the Lewes Marina in DE where they chartered a fishing boat for the day. They paid him $450 to drive them all the way to the marina and back (125 miles one way). They came off of the boat with bags of uncleaned fish and tried to get into his van, they didn't even have coolers. He refused to let them in and said he would simply leave them there....they paid to have the fish cleaned at the dock, bought styrofoam coolers and packed the meat on ice. He made sure they paid the balance for the ride home before they got in the van....funny thing....most of those same guys called him a week later for a trip to a farm equipment show in New Holland. He really enjoys it and to hear him tell stories will make you crack-up.


It's a good retirement gig.The going rate around here is $120/day and they pay for the gas to get them to a work site.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Why? Politics, I'm guessing???


Some counties are far worse than others for civil suits.The entire eastern side of Pa from Philly to Scranton is bad.As of a few years ago,Blair and Clearfield counties were the worst counties to file a suit in.They had the smallest settlements.Several years ago,I was at a kick off meeting for a new Homeowners product.They had a color-coded map of Pa where they Illustrated where the majority of risks were coming from.Liability claims were in purple.The whole eastern side of Pa was pure purple lol.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Some counties are far worse than others for civil suits.The entire eastern side of Pa from Philly to Scranton is bad.As of a few years ago,Blair and Clearfield counties were the worst counties to file a suit in.They had the smallest settlements.Several years ago,I was at a kick off meeting for a new Homeowners product.They had a color-coded map of Pa where they Illustrated where the majority of risks were coming from.Liability claims were in purple.The whole eastern side of Pa was pure purple lol.


That figures. Half the people in Philadelphia are hoping to trip on a crack in the sidewalk to sue somebody.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> That figures. Half the people in Philadelphia are hoping to trip on a crack in the sidewalk to sue somebody.


...as they're dodging bullets....really sad state of affairs to be honest....last night 7 people shot in 7 hours with 5 fatalities....makes no sense to go into the city...need head-to-toe kevlar to hit the Sunday tailgate which is simply, sad


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> ...as they're dodging bullets....really sad state of affairs to be honest....last night 7 people shot in 7 hours with 5 fatalities....makes no sense to go into the city...need head-to-toe kevlar to hit the Sunday tailgate which is simply, sad


But the important thing is that you obey all the gun laws out in the suburb. And if you are, we'll make new ones. In Philly the let the armed robbers go scott free but if I were to jaywalk while carrying concealed I'd be pitched in the slammer for 10 years.


----------



## nicko

Knock on wood, I've been going into all different sections of Philadelphia for 19+ years for work and have never had a problem but some areas have been pretty rough. Our son transferred colleges and is down in Philadelphia now. Fingers crossed for an uneventful 3 years.


----------



## dougell

A good friend of mine was an inner city cop in Philly.He had a camp up here and when I'd go over,the stories he told me were almost unbelievable.He called me one time in Sept to say he was coming up.A few days earlier,he pulled up to a robbery in progress when he was on his way home.Two guy came out shooting.They shot 40 some rounds at him before he killed one of them.He had two weeks off while they investigated but his Capt said he could go to camp because it was a "clean"shoot lol.He eventually retired in his 40's and bought a farm up here.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

dougell said:


> A good friend of mine was an inner city cop in Philly.He had a camp up here and when I'd go over,the stories he told me were almost unbelievable.He called me one time in Sept to say he was coming up.A few days earlier,he pulled up to a robbery in progress when he was on his way home.Two guy came out shooting.They shot 40 some rounds at him before he killed one of them.He had two weeks off while they investigated but his Capt said he could go to camp because it was a "clean"shoot lol.He eventually retired in his 40's and bought a farm up here.


DCE, I think he just won a elk tag in Pa.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> A good friend of mine was an inner city cop in Philly.He had a camp up here and when I'd go over,the stories he told me were almost unbelievable.He called me one time in Sept to say he was coming up.A few days earlier,he pulled up to a robbery in progress when he was on his way home.Two guy came out shooting.They shot 40 some rounds at him before he killed one of them.He had two weeks off while they investigated but his Capt said he could go to camp because it was a "clean"shoot lol.He eventually retired in his 40's and bought a farm up here.


I have a lot of friends that are state troopers. Trust me, it's not just in Philly.


----------



## yetihunter1

My BIL is a cop down in PG county maryland (he is Swat) and will assist in Baltimore and in the surrounding countryside. He says while crime is bad in the city, if he had to pick a confrontation he would pick inner city over some of the rural crazies because in the city the shoot and run away (and had horrible aim). In the rural situations those guys hunker down and try to kill you (and they actually practice shooting).


----------



## Mathias

Plus in the highly populated areas, you usually have ample backup available. Buddy of mine, a Trooper, transferred up north several years ago. He had previously bought a house there and was sick of this area. When he arrived on station, he was told don’t get yourself into anything you can’t get yourself out of. Self reliance is key in policing.


----------



## jacobh

My dad was a cop for 18 years. He became a K9 for that very reason. He was never alone and had the most reliable partner a man could ask for 130# shepherd


----------



## Mathias

*18- *meh rookie 🤣


----------



## dougell

HNTRDAVE said:


> DCE, I think he just won a elk tag in Pa.


Really?Joe


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I have a lot of friends that are state troopers. Trust me, it's not just in Philly.


A high percentage of my friends are law enforcement,either PSP or Local.Bad things can happen anywhere but most of the guys I know very rarely if ever have to draw a weapon.My buddy in Philly claimed that his was drawn almost every day.

I know a state trooper who went to serve a warrant a few years ago in Brockway.The guy shot through the door and hit him in the neck,paralyzing him for life.The shooter ended up killing himself and the trooper was only a few months from retiring.Horrible situation.


----------



## dougell

I just looked and it appears that he drew a late season cow tag.Good for him.He earned it.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> *18- *meh rookie 🤣


Haha and that was back in the day. Not in these crazy times


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'm just amazed at what doesn't get reported...like many of you I have contacts in law enforcement in and around the city and the stories they tell about crap that never makes the news is simply horrifying. Can't live under a rock, but no need to put a target on my back either. I'll be up there in Oct as my brother got me tickets to see the comedian Kevin Hart for my 50th birthday, it will be the first time in a while - I think since last football season and I live less than 25 miles away.


----------



## dougell

About 7 or 8 years ago,my daughter and I were on our way to a Rodeo,not too far from Atlantic city,We came down the NE extension of the turnpike into Philly around 8:00am.Hating technology,I didn't have a GPS but did have a handful of mapquest directions.Well,I took the wrong bridge and ended up on I95N.I turned around and stopped at a gas station.No speak English.I get on the phone and someone at the Rodeo get's me there.This was a pretty rural area in NJ BUT AGAIN,NOT FAR FROM Atlantic city.The next morning I run down to a Wawa and I was the only white,English speaking person.Nobody bothered me but a white guy with spurs on his boots did get some looks.I needed some Duck tape for my tail lights that broke off from the potholes on the turnpike so I went nect door to a Midas to see if they had any.The guy at the counter didn't speak a lick of English but pointed to the tape on his shelf and then pointed to a cup of coffee on his desk and said small,small.I went next door to Dunken to get him a coffee and he let me borrow his tape lol.My wife was going to come with our son who was about 5 at the time but the people holding the rodeo told me it was a bad idea to put a woman and two kids in a hotel if I was staying with the horses.Nope,I could never live like that.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> Amish are people,really no better or no worse than anyone else.They just look at things differently.They are however game hogs for the most part and habitual offenders.I have nothing against them for the most part but it is what it is and I've witnessed they're behavior dozens of times.It's certainly profiling but with legitimate cause.
> 
> My daughter works at a Sheetz store while she's finishing her least semester of college.Last week an Amish guy came in to buy beer but didn't have a photo ID.She wasn't allowed to serve him because of that and refused.A manager came out and refused as well.The guy blew a gasket and started throwing the Fbomb at them.They're kind of wolf's in sheeps clothing.Smile at the English guy and then use him to your full ability.
> 
> Twice I've had buggies hit my insureds vehicle and both times the Amish refused to take accountability.The one was a total loss with a brand new F250 so we really tried to subrogate that one.Amizingly,nobody in that community ever heard of the guy,even though he was born and raised there.I've dealt with decent one's but I'm always on guard.


You should see them during trout season where I'm at
A group of 3-4 of them ( every year same guys ) will keep every fish they catch and being stocked trout they have a pretty big burlap sack full of trout. Definitely more than the 5 or 6 per person limit. 

Some of them arnt bad and actually really nice guys but far to many of them constantly break the laws and ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## ZDC

One of my cop buddies responded to a call of a man with a knife attacking people near the line of the next township over. 

He was the second officer on scene, behind a cop from the neighboring township. They quickly find the guy, draw guns on him, and get him to drop the knife. As the first officer went to cuff him he pulled a 2nd knife and stabbed the officer. My buddy ended up shooting the guy 3 times killing him. Luckily the other officer was released from the hospital 2 days later. 

I live in a pretty rural area but still have neighborhoods, in all a very low crime area. But still the stuff the police have to deal with is absolutely awful. Not just in the violence sense but also discussing.


----------



## Hlzr

ZDC said:


> You should see them during trout season where I'm at
> A group of 3-4 of them ( every year same guys ) will keep every fish they catch and being stocked trout they have a pretty big burlap sack full of trout. Definitely more than the 5 or 6 per person limit.
> 
> Some of them arnt bad and actually really nice guys but far to many of them constantly break the laws and ruin it for the rest of us.


You mean they don’t have every capable family member with them? You better keep that spot a secret  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBB

Someone drew an elk tag?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I'm just amazed at what doesn't get reported...like many of you I have contacts in law enforcement in and around the city and the stories they tell about crap that never makes the news is simply horrifying. Can't live under a rock, but no need to put a target on my back either. I'll be up there in Oct as my brother got me tickets to see the comedian Kevin Hart for my 50th birthday, it will be the first time in a while - I think since last football season and I live less than 25 miles away.


And nobody ever sees anything. Everyone wants to end "gun violence" yet they vote in Let 'Em Loose Larry in a land slide. Shootings happen in a park at 2:00 in the afternoon and there isn't a single witness. Nobody wants their friends or family thrown in jail. Just "stop the gun violence".


----------



## HNTRDAVE

CBB said:


> Someone drew an elk tag?


Someone that Dougell knows, he’s not on the forum, I was giving him a heads up. 


CBB said:


> Someone drew an elk tag?


----------



## Bucket

For those of you in the south east, we are going to be just outside of Fredrick MD for the weekend and I'd like to find a good seafood restaurant. Doesn't have to be fancy, just good seafood. 

Also, if there are any "must see's" while we are there, I'm all ears. We are planning to wander around Harpers Ferry at least one day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If it's good seafood you're after in that area I'd say visit Avery's Maryland Grille, average atmosphere, fair prices, but really good food...if you want to fancy it up a bit there is also Callahan's and the Dutch's Daughter both really good food, a little more pricey than Avery's, could be worth it depending on your party.

As far as things to do, not sure about the make-up of your group, but if you're here on AT I suspect there is an element of outdoorsiness to the group - might want to check out Cunningham Falls State Park...easy trails, nice scenery, canoe and kayak rentals....if there are small town shoppers in your group keep them away from downtown Frederick, they'll be in their glory...shop after shop after shop...depending on your party, could easily make a 1/2-full day out of downtown. A few civil war areas to hit, if that's your thing, they have the Monocacy National Battlefield and National Museum for Civil War Medicine....if imbibing is in your group's wheelhouse there is a the infamous Frederick Wine trail and several local distilleries/breweries like Flying Dog and Milk House..Hootch and Banter is nice for a lunch or refresher stop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> If it's good seafood you're after in that area I'd say visit Avery's Maryland Grille, average atmosphere, fair prices, but really good food...if you want to fancy it up a bit there is also Callahan's and the Dutch's Daughter both really good food, a little more pricey than Avery's, could be worth it depending on your party.
> 
> As far as things to do, not sure about the make-up of your group, but if you're here on AT I suspect there is an element of outdoorsiness to the group - might want to check out Cunningham Falls State Park...easy trails, nice scenery, canoe and kayak rentals....if there are small town shoppers in your group keep them away from downtown Frederick, they'll be in their glory...shop after shop after shop...depending on your party, could easily make a 1/2-full day out of downtown. A few civil war areas to hit, if that's your thing, they have the Monocacy National Battlefield and National Museum for Civil War Medicine....if imbibing is in your group's wheelhouse there is a the infamous Frederick Wine trail and several local distilleries/breweries like Flying Dog and Milk House..Hootch and Banter is nice for a lunch or refresher stop.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Awesome info! thanks. It will be just me and my wife. It all sounds good. I think we will be plenty busy for a couple day visit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How ironic a few of us were chatting about this the other day....so some of you know I like to try to grow, hard to grow trees from seeds, even more specifically their origin; e.g. taking a chestnut or acorn and growing it from that nut into a tree. In many cases I fail somewhere along the way, but I do have a small grove of the ever elusive American Chestnut trees that are thriving, growing slowly, MUCH slower than some of the Chinese and Hybrids that I've purchased but that's ok, they're growing. They have been transplanted to Potter and are still caged and coming along....my latest venture has been the hard to find but super desireable Swamp Chestnut Oak....if you happen to stumble across one of these in the wild, you will have likely found one of the most desirable spots in your area for deer to congregate and unlike many other oaks, they don't tend to grow in groups, which seems strange to me. Anyway....I stared with 50 acorns, 18 sprouted, 11 made it through the first 2 years to be transplanted to pots, but only 6 made it to my standard of 24" to be planted afield. I kept one in my backyard that is 5 years old this month and about 4.5' tall. So I thought it was finally big enough for the dogs not to run it over or think it was a toy to be played with. I took the cage off of the tree Sunday evening and this is what it looked like yesterday....


Hard to believe this happened in the middle of my backyard in Aston Township. Small patch in my neighbors yard that connects to an area that we always see some deer, but who would have thought a buck would spend the evening scrapping my 5 year old project (lol)...Definitely a buck, left several signs behind. Oh well, we'll see if this guy can recover from the slashing...cams have been deployed to see if I can identify the culprit.


































If you've never seen a swamp chestnut oak....they aren't super common and deer will walk right through a grove of whites, to hit these giants when they're on the ground...they attract a wide variety of game as well


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'm sure I'm not the only one who got the email today, but sharing for the group...they have a list of the managed fields on this link.









Mourning Dove


Dove Hunting in Pennsylvania




www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be taking Declan out for his first "hunt" for dove. I got his camo overalls and shirt sprayed with permithin, got the ear's he wanted and his favorite fold up chair. Now just trying to figure out the best time to go when it wont be overly crowded as i have seen it in the past. I want him to enjoy it but also don't want to worry about the opening day crowd shooting at a low flying bird in my direction with my kid there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you're going tomorrow, go in the AM....usually only super dedicated folks out and there aren't many...if you want until the PM, you'll get all those looking for something to do after work...in my experience the foot traffic triples in many places after say 1:00PM


----------



## Schleprock1

It's been a lot of years since I hunted Doves. How do you carry enough shells to shoot 15 of them in a day?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL....I went with a 20guage low brass 9-shot last year...a lot were out of range, but to be honest, t was more for the dogs than me..the only thing in my pack was water and a collapsible bowl for the dogs and shells...I dump them out of their boxes and keep them loose in the bottom of the bag. It helps!


----------



## jacobh

I haven’t hunted doves in forever but am going today to pick up a few chukars to get the dog ready for pheasant


----------



## 12-Ringer

Scott, do you get yours from Trace?


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> It's been a lot of years since I hunted Doves. How do you carry enough shells to shoot 15 of them in a day?


I was considering opening my office window and setting the air rifle nearby. I'm thinking I could get it done with 15 pellets. 😄


----------



## 12-Ringer

My wife give me hell because when I get home there will be a dozen or so on the powerlines and I'll spend at least 2 hours getting the dogs, gun, gear cleaned up and usually have maybe 2 dove to show for it (hahaha)


----------



## yetihunter1

haha, i am expecting my son to ask me why i keep missing....


----------



## Schleprock1

Dove hunting, where you spend $100 for shells, carry that 40 lbs into the field and exchange it for 6 ounces of breast meat....... if you get lucky.


----------



## Drew A

Finally for my doe tag in the mail from the Erie County Treasurer, only took 45 days to get after they cashed my check. I hope the Game Commission takes the sales over next year.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> My wife give me hell because when I get home there will be a dozen or so on the powerlines and I'll spend at least 2 hours getting the dogs, gun, gear cleaned up and usually have maybe 2 dove to show for it (hahaha)


Non-hunters think dove hunting is easy because they seem pretty stupid sitting in the garden or the middle of the road. I tell them to go watch them fly by.


----------



## Schleprock1

Drew A said:


> Finally for my doe tag in the mail from the Erie County Treasurer, only took 45 days to get after they cashed my check. I hope the Game Commission takes the sales over next year.


Read the second bullet point. This is taken straight out of the Game Digest. You are upset because you got your tag early...


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> My wife give me hell because when I get home there will be a dozen or so on the powerlines and I'll spend at least 2 hours getting the dogs, gun, gear cleaned up and usually have maybe 2 dove to show for it (hahaha)


My wife does that with deer and turkeys. "Oh, you didn't get one again? There were 4 in the backyard eating apples." or "Well I saw 4 with these things hanging out of their neck cross the street at the bottom of the driveway. What do you call those? Beards? Those are the ones you are hunting for right?"


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> Scott, do you get yours from Trace?


Yes sir. Got 9 today heading up again next Friday if u need some let me know I’ll grab them


----------



## 12-Ringer

We're good, just curious if you dealt with them or not


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Non-hunters think dove hunting is easy because they seem pretty stupid sitting in the garden or the middle of the road. I tell them to go watch them fly by.


Kind of the same with grouse...some people watch these 'stupid birds' on back country roads picking at the gravel and can't understand the challenge...invite them on a hunt through a creek bottom, their minds will change (lol)


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Kind of the same with grouse...some people watch these 'stupid birds' on back country roads picking at the gravel and can't understand the challenge...invite them on a hunt through a creek bottom, their minds will change (lol)


And little do they know how good they taste or they'd be trying to hit them with the car.


----------



## Mr. October

Sept 1 . . feels deer season like out there this morning.


----------



## Mathias

🕊


----------



## nicko

Had Maisy out for her walk and could hear guns popping from the game lands in Linfield. Saw about 20 doves just walking the neighborhood.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I walk Dakota there and saw guys “scouting” doves from NJ!!!! It’s insane guys come that far just for dove


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick I walk Dakota there and saw guys “scouting” doves from NJ!!!! It’s insane guys come that far just for dove


I don’t even consider hunting that place anymore. I used to like to hit it for early archery in between the end of dove season and before youth pheasant opened but it just gets completely overrun anymore.


----------



## tyepsu

Another respectable PA buck


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I don’t even consider hunting that place anymore. I used to like to hit it for early archery in between the end of dove season and before youth pheasant opened but it just gets completely overrun anymore.


I sat in the parking lot there a few times last year with Storm and Fawn offering their services, just to get them some work. I met a small group from Jersey, turns out the family lived and owned a small farm in the area for more than 80 years. When their father passed, they sold their farm in 2011 and moved to Jersey. They return every year and still do a lot of hunting in the area, in fact, they have a lot of connections in and around the area and get some really nice deer each year.


----------



## hobbs4421

Between yesterday and today it has felt a little more like fall with the cooler weather. Archery is only about a month away for me in 3C. Can’t wait!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Sept 1 . . feels deer season like out there this morning.


sounds like opening day of deer with all the dove hunters down the road....


----------



## 12-Ringer

A couple dead deer on the road this morning, that weren't there yesterday...getting to be that time of year.


----------



## dougell

I watched 11 bucks last night in a small remote field.No does or fawns.It looked like the smallest buck was just starting to shed and one of the bigger ones had velvet hanging off all over.


----------



## Schleprock1

Went out yesterday after work to put up my stand. Put it in a location that I have had a good bit of success in the past. About 100 yards from the fields. Just in the woods from a power line that runs down to the fields. If the deer come in below me they can either cross the power line, come up the power line or come up through the woods and either cut out onto the power line below me or continue past me in the woods. Either of the last two options gives me a shot.

I also found out the farmer was in the woods with his skid loader and made a road up the other side of the hill. I will probably move over that way for the first evening. The road winds past a very small pond that was dug in the wood about 15 years ago. There is water in it and the banks are bare from all of the use. I would love to hunt right over the pond but it is surrounded by shagbark hickories and dead ash trees.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Nick I walk Dakota there and saw guys “scouting” doves from NJ!!!! It’s insane guys come that far just for dove


Doves are classified as a song bird in NJ and there is no season there. Give Emperor Murphy and friends a few more years and there will be no hunting seasons in NJ.


----------



## jacobh

Yea that’s what the one guy told me there. Says he loves dove hunting and it’s not allowed there. Drives 2 hours to hunt them!!! Our gamelands in my area are hammered it’s terrifying


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yea that’s what the one guy told me there. Says he loves dove hunting and it’s not allowed there. Drives 2 hours to hunt them!!! Our gamelands in my area are hammered it’s terrifying


I heard hundreds of shots this am from the gamelands by us this am or atleast thats what it sounded like while sipping my coffee outside.


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> I heard hundreds of shots this am from the gamelands by us this am or atleast thats what it sounded like while sipping my coffee outside.


If I remember right your near Evansburg. Lots of development going on in the area, lots more people. Wasn’t all that long ago Skippack was surrounded by open fields and wood lots. Now a lot of it is big expensive homes and town houses everywhere. Can’t get away from it. 150 acres near me was recently purchased by a big local developer. Won’t be long now. Once these small townships get a taste of the extortion , uh I mean development fees and increased tax money. They are like a coke addict, they got to have more.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Yea that’s what the one guy told me there. Says he loves dove hunting and it’s not allowed there. Drives 2 hours to hunt them!!! Our gamelands in my area are hammered it’s terrifying


And as much as we were beating up the amish yesterday, almost none of them hunt doves and almost all the Amish farmers will let you hunt them.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> If I remember right your near Evansburg. Lots of development going on in the area, lots more people. Wasn’t all that long ago Skippack was surrounded by open fields and wood lots. Now a lot of it is big expensive homes and town houses everywhere. Can’t get away from it. 150 acres near me was recently purchased by a big local developer. Won’t be long now. Once these small townships get a taste of the extortion , uh I mean development fees and increased tax money. They are like a coke addict, they got to have more.


And all of Berks, Lehigh, and western Montgomery are going to become one giant warehouse.


----------



## jacobh

yetihunter1 said:


> I heard hundreds of shots this am from the gamelands by us this am or atleast thats what it sounded like while sipping my coffee outside.


Near schwenksville right? Yep it gets pounded. I hunt near there and it’s terrible. Anything that moves dies over there


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> And as much as we were beating up the amish yesterday, almost none of them hunt doves and almost all the Amish farmers will let you hunt them.


Soo,are you like a Yoder toter now lol?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> And as much as we were beating up the amish yesterday, almost none of them hunt doves and almost all the Amish farmers will let you hunt them.


Same with geese....although a few in Lancaster that have always let us hunt came up with the bright idea last year to charge a daily tresspass fee.....last year the the owner of the three biggest fields charged us $50 a man per day and that was still for the same 'limited' access they gave us the previous 5 years for nothing...I say limited only because many farmers we know who charge allow us to drive our trucks/atvs with our deke/blind trailers if the fields are in good shape, the farm I originally mentioned, which really is one of the best in the area, requires hunters to park at their barn and hoof it to chosen location....to be honest, probably why we don't get a lot of competition on those fields.


----------



## nicko

Making a run up to Potter tomorrow to move a ladder stand and check on fixed stands. Taking a chainsaw and plan to cut a path out in what used to be a clearcut to access the treeline at the bottom. In the years we've been on this property, the clearcuts grew over got so thick we stopped even trying to even venture in.


----------



## nicko

Wyndscent - Electronic Scent Vaporizer


----------



## trzeciakwojtek

Hey guys. I hunt out of 1B. need some advice. I am taking a week PTO to hunt in october. Just cant decide which week. Opening week any good? Or later in the month. I already took a week off for the rut. 

Ill be hunting on private land with zero pressure. 

Thanks!


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Making a run up to Potter tomorrow to move a ladder stand and check on fixed stands. Taking a chainsaw and plan to cut a path out in what used to be a clearcut to access the treeline at the bottom. In the years we've been on this property, the clearcuts grew over got so thick we stopped even trying to even venture in.


Jealous, have fun up there!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Making a run up to Potter tomorrow to move a ladder stand and check on fixed stands. Taking a chainsaw and plan to cut a path out in what used to be a clearcut to access the treeline at the bottom. In the years we've been on this property, the clearcuts grew over got so thick we stopped even trying to even venture in.


‘You have a pole pruner, gas or electric?


----------



## hobbs4421

trzeciakwojtek said:


> Hey guys. I hunt out of 1B. need some advice. I am taking a week PTO to hunt in october. Just cant decide which week. Opening week any good? Or later in the month. I already took a week off for the rut.
> 
> Ill be hunting on private land with zero pressure.
> 
> Thanks!


I personally wouldn’t take a week off in early October for Pa due to the high likelihood of warmer weather. The last week of October is often real good hunting. If ya can’t take off the last week, then maybe the 3rd week. Just my recommendation…


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> ‘You have a pole pruner, gas or electric?


Chainsaw.......40V electric. Runtime of the battery TBD.


----------



## Mathias

If it has to be October, the week of the 25th.


----------



## nicko

I'm taking a two day trip at the beginning of October (2nd and 3rd) and thinking about making my rut trip the week of Halloween. Still undecided on that. Didn't see as much movement as I hoped during the 2nd week of November last year and every report I heard from those who hunted the 1st week of November sounded like they had good movement.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Jealous, have fun up there!


No food plot attempts this year. Last year, we brought up a gas-powered roto tiller and it sucked. Way too much effort expended to churn up such a small area and limited growth. Our lease president does a good job with food plots so we decided to leave that part to him.

Not hunting obviously but I'm sure I will overpack in some way.


----------



## Mr. October

trzeciakwojtek said:


> Hey guys. I hunt out of 1B. need some advice. I am taking a week PTO to hunt in october. Just cant decide which week. Opening week any good? Or later in the month. I already took a week off for the rut.
> 
> Ill be hunting on private land with zero pressure.
> 
> Thanks!


Later in the month. Halloween is ALWAYS a good day to hunt. Or close to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

My buddy just went to linfield gamelands to hunt doves. Said there is no parking spots left there. Turned around and went home


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Chainsaw.......40V electric. Runtime of the battery TBD.


Nick I have a dewalt pole saw if u need one


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick I have a dewalt pole saw if u need one


Thanks Scott. Gonna roll with the chainsaw and see what it can get done. Just picking the shortest path to the bottom of the old clearcut to gain access to the treeline edge.

Items making this trip:


chainsaw
harness, linemans belt, and tree strap
portable gas grille and propane tank for grilling venison burgers and dogs
steel spinner target, 9mm, .22 rifle for shooting on the pipeline as burgers and dogs cook
cooler packed with grilling food, potatoe sallad, water, and beer (hotel afterwards.......I'm not a total yahoo)


----------



## jacobh

No problem buddy it’s 3 sections doesn’t take much room. If u ever need it u know where it is


----------



## jacobh

Same buddy who went to linfield tried Limerick then said same thing there. Parking lots are packed and got sprayed with pellets getting out of truck. He went home


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Same buddy who went to linfield tried Limerick then said same thing there. Parking lots are packed and got sprayed with pellets getting out of truck. He went home


Pfffft……it’s only a flesh wound.


----------



## nicko

2018 preseason stand trip……assembling a ladder stand in the hotel room ….. it might have involved some alcohol.

I think my DL is long. May need to send this pic to nuts n boltz for pointers.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Thanks Scott. Gonna roll with the chainsaw and see what it can get done. Just picking the shortest path to the bottom of the old clearcut to gain access to the treeline edge.
> 
> Items making this trip:
> 
> 
> chainsaw
> harness, linemans belt, and tree strap
> portable gas grille and propane tank for grilling venison burgers and dogs
> steel spinner target, 9mm, .22 rifle for shooting on the pipeline as burgers and dogs cook
> cooler packed with grilling food, potatoe sallad, water, and beer (hotel afterwards.......I'm not a total yahoo)


Can I go? 😀


----------



## jpinkerton

hobbs4421 said:


> I personally wouldn’t take a week off in early October for Pa due to the high likelihood of warmer weather. The last week of October is often real good hunting. If ya can’t take off the last week, then maybe the 3rd week. Just my recommendation…


I hunt the week of Columbus day each year in 2G and can attest that it is typically warmer than you'd like. We do see deer movement and some early sign. The bucks seem to respond well to rattling as they are breaking up from their bachelor groups.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Later in the month. Halloween is ALWAYS a good day to hunt. Or close to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Cold front after Oct 25 is automatic vacation day and all day sit.


----------



## ezshot81

If any onyone is looking for tree steps. The cheapest I've seen. $37 FOR 50 AMERISTEP 4NAS026 Hunting Blind & Treestand Accessories (Pack of 50) Amazon.com : AMERISTEP 4NAS026 Hunting Blind & Treestand Accessories (Pack of 50) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Same buddy who went to linfield tried Limerick then said same thing there. Parking lots are packed and got sprayed with pellets getting out of truck. He went home


We like to call it "peppered".


----------



## jacobh

Haha my apologies Chris.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> 2018 preseason stand trip……assembling a ladder stand in the hotel room ….. it might have involved some alcohol.
> 
> I think my DL is long. May need to send this pic to nuts n boltz for pointers.
> View attachment 7690780


That's hilarious!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Having the entire extended family coming to the cabin this weekend, this is the first trip that will be more for enjoyment than work/chores/projects. A few hunting chores but Ive been instructed to not disappear in the woods for 10hrs at a time. 

I did plenty of food prep yesterday, smoked brisket, pork butt, prepped 5lbs of venison taco meat and several pasta dishes for those that can't handle 72hrs of full carnivore. My wife handles the desserts but there's rumors of peach pies. 


Nicko you need anything or just get hungry enough just come up to Genesee cross the border into whitesville and follow your nose.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Having the entire extended family coming to the cabin this weekend, this is the first trip that will be more for enjoyment than work/chores/projects. A few hunting chores but Ive been instructed to not disappear in the woods for 10hrs at a time.
> 
> I did plenty of food prep yesterday, smoked brisket, pork butt, prepped 5lbs of venison taco meat and several pasta dishes for those that can't handle 72hrs of full carnivore. My wife handles the desserts but there's rumors of peach pies.
> 
> 
> Nicko you need anything or just get hungry enough just come up to Genesee cross the border into whitesville and follow your nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


i might be starting my northern migration early......


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Making a run up to Potter tomorrow to move a ladder stand and check on fixed stands. Taking a chainsaw and plan to cut a path out in what used to be a clearcut to access the treeline at the bottom. In the years we've been on this property, the clearcuts grew over got so thick we stopped even trying to even venture in.


Good luck...my brother and his wife are supposed to be up there...did you get squared away with the cabin or you still coming in from Coudersport?


----------



## pjhunter45

I’m hoping this will be the year to get my archery Buck tag filled. Hunted hard last season and didn’t get close enough. Filled my tag in rifle season. Our place is in 4A Bedford county, will be checking the cameras this weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

trzeciakwojtek said:


> Hey guys. I hunt out of 1B. need some advice. I am taking a week PTO to hunt in october. Just cant decide which week. Opening week any good? Or later in the month. I already took a week off for the rut.
> 
> Ill be hunting on private land with zero pressure.
> 
> Thanks!


Private land with zero pressure....have you scouted the properyt? 
Do you have an idea of what is going on? 

I ask only because some of the most consistently successful folks I know who hunt under similar circumstances get it done early, many are tagged out by the end of week 1. I am not here to say any deer can be patterned to the degree that a kill is a guarantee, but they are the most predictable early in the season when they are still more focused on food than each other....as soon as the pheromones start, all bets tend to be off...I've personally witnessed a buck get killed over 3-miles away from where he spent a spring, summer and early fall (and that was in suburbia where three miles is more like 30 in the mountains - lol) Just something to think about....

I am thinking that I will be taking this advice myself and getting up to camp for the first week....we have been seeing three very nice buck rather regularly and no one should be on the proprety to mess it up....or at least that is what I thought..I learned that my brother and his wife are up there now and they will absolutely be all through the property on their brand new Wolverine and my Dad and Uncle are going up on 9/12 for a week and they will absolutely be tinkering in the specific area holding these buck BUT....hopefully things will be settled back down before the opener on 10/1....

My other brother and his buddies are headed up 10/9-10/12...last year after they made that same trip; we didn't see a good buck the rest of the season in that area. It doesn't take much to move those mountain buck from one place to another, A LOT different that suburbia where there are only so many places they can go....up there they can go for miles through uninterrupted wilderness...

I do think the best general advice was offered by LTG....I have a small twist....the date really doesn't matter to me as much as the first cold front in the month of October....it really is one of the best days to be out and be out all day....in 2010, that was Oct 13, I saw 4 different 140" class buck between 7AM and 5:00 PM and numerous other smaller buck. That is an easy day to remember because of that circumstance...

good luck any day in a stand is better than one at work


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mr. October

At some point this weekend I need to head the 180 degree opposite direction from @nicko and go to NJ to hopefully finish up (or mostly finish up) pre-season prep there. If we don't get any rain, I may need to do a bit more trail cutting. We rely on a canoe to get to one of our best spots and with the ditches being nearly bone dry I may need to cut a trail out to deeper water.


----------



## Mathias

That 2nd pic reminds of days gone by grouse expeditions.


----------



## nicko

Electric chainsaw did a good job creating a path until the chain derailed from the bar but luckily I was almost done and I can clear the rest up with a hand pruner in October. Thorns from the briars left my forearms looking like I lost a fight with an angry wet cat and stuck me in the head a few times. But the path will get me into an area we haven’t hunted in 5+ years.

The portable gas grille was a champ……venison hot dogs for lunch and venison cheeseburgers for dinner.

Joe, we just got a room at the Westgate this time. Would like to look at the campground cabins as an option for the future.


----------



## Mathias

With the season looming, I’m heading to Walmart on _payday_ to get ready. New arrow, Rage-in-the Cage heads, bag of C’Mere deer, one of those acorn noise makers. Think of anything else I need fellas?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> With the season looming, I’m heading to Walmart on _payday_ to get ready. New arrow, Rage-in-the Cage heads, bag of C’Mere deer, one of those acorn noise makers. Think of anything else I need fellas?


Don't forget to grab a Deer-View mirror.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Electric chainsaw did a good job creating a path until the chain derailed from the bar but luckily I was almost done and I can clear the rest up with a hand pruner in October. Thorns from the briars left my forearms looking like I lost a fight with an angry wet cat and stuck me in the head a few times. But the path will get me into an area we haven’t hunted in 5+ years.
> 
> The portable gas grille was a champ……venison hot dogs for lunch and venison cheeseburgers for dinner.
> 
> Joe, we just got a room at the Westgate this time. Would like to look at the campground cabins as an option for the future.


What always amazes me is how you get a tiny little thorn in a finger joint and it feels like you have a 10D nail stuck in there until you get the tweezers to get it out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Quick bike ride in Lancaster County this morning before other activities today….


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> With the season looming, I’m heading to Walmart on _payday_ to get ready. New arrow, Rage-in-the Cage heads, bag of C’Mere deer, one of those acorn noise makers. Think of anything else I need fellas?


Buck bomb, tinks 69 should put you on the big boys.


----------



## nicko

Beechnut crop appears to be an off year on this property but the cherry trees are loaded.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> With the season looming, I’m heading to Walmart on _payday_ to get ready. New arrow, Rage-in-the Cage heads, bag of C’Mere deer, one of those acorn noise makers. Think of anything else I need fellas?


Sounds like you're gonna need a Butt Out tool as well. Can't see how you can't connect with all that gear.


----------



## JrCaps

Snagged two doe and a buck tag for 3D. Will likely wait till late October to avoid ticks.


----------



## jacobh

Few buck pics and does with fawns not sure it’s worth going out early season!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Few buck pics and does with fawns not sure it’s worth going out early season!!!


Before trail cams you would have hunted, right? So now you need to decide if you hunt for more than just shooting animals. This can be one of the negatives of cameras, we lose perspective of why we are going out and what makes time afield meaningful. Coming from someone who knows the struggle….


----------



## Mathias

I have a stud close by. I’ll be out first morning. Keep trying for a quick score and then move on to grouse…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

LTG your right buddy I’ll be out but man it does get frustrating not seeing them on cam


----------



## TauntoHawk

Considering the growing conditions this year I'm very happy with these 14 day growth food plots. I set up 3 mock scrapes today near stands and while I'm still exploring the new property I happily discovered an apple tree just loaded down with fruit by a small pond that should be a great early season attraction.


























































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## hobbs4421

My family and I found a good deal on a 2103 Nissan Frontier pickup truck. So… tomorrow or Wednesday I’ll be picking it up.. looks like it’ll be a real good all purpose truck, but more importantly my new hunting truck! I’m pumped! It has low miles and it’s solid as a rock. Can’t wait to haul some deer out of the woods in the new truck!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

hobbs4421 said:


> My family and I found a good deal on a 2103 Nissan Frontier pickup truck. So… tomorrow or Wednesday I’ll be picking it up.. looks like it’ll be a real good all purpose truck, but more importantly my new hunting truck! I’m pumped! It has low miles and it’s solid as a rock. Can’t wait to haul some deer out of the woods in the new truck!
> [/
> I have a 2010 frontier, 230k miles on it. My son uses it now. That truck has been very good to me over the years. Enjoy it.


----------



## Mathias

A 2103 🛻 already, damned Japs, I’m still waiting on my F1Fiddy to be shipped.

LTG I’m going to build just that sort of platform in one of my spruce groves facing the field.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> LTG I’m going to build just that sort of platform in one of my spruce groves facing the field.


They are solid and worth it. Just go big enough on floor to accommodate a large blind. I’m amazed how effective these 6’ platforms are. Plus they can be moved around with compact tractor and forks.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Considering the growing conditions this year I'm very happy with these 14 day growth food plots. I set up 3 mock scrapes today near stands and while I'm still exploring the new property I happily discovered an apple tree just loaded down with fruit by a small pond that should be a great early season attraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Meanwhile I sit here contemplating opening day on the 5 acre suburban woodlot I hunt hoping the neighbors don't walk the dogs too early.


----------



## Mr. October

I think next year I’m going to leave my trail cams out of the woods. I had much more anticipation when I didn’t know EHD was wiping out the local herd or that there just weren’t any set in the woods. This guy was the last deer on camera. From August 18th. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Pete same here it’s insane how few I’m seeing. Now I’m afraid my Md spot has EHD!!!


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete same here it’s insane how few I’m seeing. Now I’m afraid my Md spot has EHD!!!


It’s definitely a season killer. And it never goes away. Some years are just better than others. If we get some rain I may dust off the duck decoys this year. But right now there wasn’t enough water to float a mallard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea I’m ready to pheasant hunt at preserves!!! I usually love deer but yea cams are kinda killing it for me. But without them it wouldn’t help it’s too dry to see any tracks


----------



## Mathias

Rain!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Rain!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_That’s _what it’s called! I couldn’t remember.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> _That’s _what it’s called! I couldn’t remember.


Yeah, the stuff that alot of folks whined about months ago is now eagerly anticipated.


----------



## 13third

Got last years buck back today. Shame my taxi is retiring this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Yeah, the stuff that alot of folks whined about months ago is now eagerly anticipated.


It would be nice not to have a Serengeti-like rainy season followed by 6 months of drought. 😄


----------



## Mathias

2.5” thus far. Just came in from a walk with Sage, but we both love being out in it.


----------



## Billy H

13third said:


> Got last years buck back today. Shame my taxi is retiring this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks great. Here’s hoping you need to find a new Taxi this fall👍


----------



## jacobh

13third congrats that’s a awesome buck!!! Yea lots of rain with dry ground and all the new houses there’s no place for the rain to go.


----------



## Mr. October

It's been a nice gentle rain here so far. It started off and on yesterday afternoon and then picked up steady last night.


----------



## Mathias

The runoff will be good for flushing away the stagnant creek, pond, reservoir water.


----------



## nicko

Got back into bowhunting in 2005. This Is the first year since that time that I feel no anticipation or desire to climb into a tree on opening day. Partly because life has just sucked it out of me but also I have no desire to put more meat into the freezer than I can already eat. Looking at this year as an opportunity to retool, reset my mind/mental approach, and instead of looking for hunts to see multiple deer, hunt with the intention of seeing / shooting a good solid mature buck.

I’vd killed enough deer with the rifle and the bow that I’m looking to commit to the flintlock for late season, boom or bust. 

I’m so far behind where I would normally be in terms of preparation at this time of the year but I’m OK with it. I still look forward to everybody’s success stories and sharing pictures and accounts of their hunts.


----------



## Bucket

nicko said:


> Got back into bowhunting in 2005. This Is the first year since that time that I feel no anticipation or desire to climb into a tree on opening day. Partly because life has just sucked it out of me but also I have no desire to put more meat into the freezer than I can already eat. Looking at this year as an opportunity to retool, reset my mind/mental approach, and instead of looking for hunts to see multiple deer, hunt with the intention of seeing / shooting a good solid mature buck.
> 
> I’vd killed enough deer with the rifle and the bow that I’m looking to commit to the flintlock for late season, boom or bust.
> 
> I’m so far behind where I would normally be in terms of preparation at this time of the year but I’m OK with it. I still look forward to everybody’s success stories and sharing pictures and accounts of their hunts.


I think it happens to all of us. A few years ago I reached my breaking point one afternoon dragging all my crap into the woods. I climbed down that night and decided it was time for a change. Spent the next couple years hunting with my longbow from the ground. It was a joy to hunt again. I later found the desire to climb back up a tree, but still from time to time feel like dumping it all again.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Got back into bowhunting in 2005. This Is the first year since that time that I feel no anticipation or desire to climb into a tree on opening day. Partly because life has just sucked it out of me but also I have no desire to put more meat into the freezer than I can already eat. Looking at this year as an opportunity to retool, reset my mind/mental approach, and instead of looking for hunts to see multiple deer, hunt with the intention of seeing / shooting a good solid mature buck.
> 
> I’vd killed enough deer with the rifle and the bow that I’m looking to commit to the flintlock for late season, boom or bust.
> 
> I’m so far behind where I would normally be in terms of preparation at this time of the year but I’m OK with it. I still look forward to everybody’s success stories and sharing pictures and accounts of their hunts.


If I didn't happen into bird hunting with the dogs I'm not sure how much deer hunting I'd still do by now. It got tedious for a while. Now it's fantastic to just break up the monotony by grabbing dogs and going.


----------



## Mathias

First.


----------



## jasonk0519

I saw this on Facebook today. Thought someone on here might want to know.

ATTENTION-
Any hunters that are applying for over the counter Antlerless tags in Berks County must do so by mail only. They will not be accepting any in person or drop box submissions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jasonk0519 said:


> I saw this on Facebook today. Thought someone on here might want to know.
> 
> ATTENTION-
> Any hunters that are applying for over the counter Antlerless tags in Berks County must do so by mail only. They will not be accepting any in person or drop box submissions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just another reason to remove the county from the process….


----------



## rogersb

I stopped at a property that's 20 acres to get permission. The owner said there is another guy who might hunt it and to touch base with him. I am pretty sure that guy hung up hunting 2 years ago so I may have gotten another property. This one is all bedding and the deer leave it to go to a small farm. I'll hunt the property line waiting for deer to try to get to the farmers goods.


----------



## nicko

The county conservative that owns part of the mountain we hunt in Berks also leases property owned by the county to expand their footprint and makes for a more contiguous piece of land. A few weeks ago, myself and my buddy and other hunters who have hunting permission on the mountain met with a newer employee of the conservancy who is taking over the management of hunting permissions. They want to start keeping a log of harvest numbers and just get a better handle on who hunts the mountain and where they hunt. My buddy pitched his son as a possible new hunter and all were good with the idea. And it turns out the conservancy just bought a 16 acre parcel that became available after the property owner passed away and the conservancy employee said that my buddy's son could could be their assigned hunter for that piece. We checked it out the other day and while the habitat is not great, there were deer droppings all over the paved driveway on the property. And the previous owner had built a roofed shooting house that is still in place but needs to have the simple roof replaced.

Not a large parcel but exclusive hunting rights on a piece of land the general public does not know is owned by the conservancy. Could be good for a deer or two this year.


----------



## Mathias

Coyote serenade on the porch this morning. Wish I knew how to add a video 🫤


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Coyote serenade on the porch this morning. Wish I knew how to add a video 🫤


Upload to YouTube?


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> A 2103 🛻 already, damned Japs, I’m still waiting on my F1Fiddy to be shipped.
> 
> LTG I’m going to build just that sort of platform in one of my spruce groves facing the field.


Lol I meant 2013


----------



## TauntoHawk

I had 3 different bucks hit a single scrape at different times this morning. Two shed one still in velvet. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrielb1

alright


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gabrielb1 said:


> alright


Did ya get your post count up?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bruce’s Branch puttin’ in the work boyz



























If one of my Tactacams were on the spot we might have gotten these pics when they were taken and not 2-weeks late[emoji44][emoji15][emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Bruce’s Branch puttin’ in the work boyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my Tactacams were on the spot we might have gotten these pics when they were taken and not 2-weeks late[emoji44][emoji15][emoji1787][emoji23]


I'm a big believer in mock scrapes

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^if for nothing else than inventorying what's roaming around^^

We started making them randomly, but have since paid attention to meaningful details for hunting those areas like upwind of stand sites and approach routes....


----------



## yetihunter1

I have two of my cameras set up on what are yearly scrapes, that use to get hit all year long. This year I am not seeing any deer work them. Wondering if it will pick up in mid October or if I should go freshen them myself. What are you guys using? I normally just take a leak in the dirt after I open it up because I get better results from that than the tinks or code blue you can get at any store. Always felt like a pre orbital would be needed but haven't found one to use yet.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> I have two of my cameras set up on what are yearly scrapes, that use to get hit all year long. This year I am not seeing any deer work them. Wondering if it will pick up in mid October or if I should go freshen them myself. What are you guys using? I normally just take a leak in the dirt after I open it up because I get better results from that than the tinks or code blue you can get at any store. Always felt like a pre orbital would be needed but haven't found one to use yet.











All Products - Paul Pollick's Whitetail Deer Lures


We produce the greatest selection of all natural buck and doe deer scents & deer lures on today’s market. Browse our scents, lures, musk gland scents, & urines.




deerlures.com





I've had success with their stuff.


----------



## BGM51

yetihunter1 said:


> I have two of my cameras set up on what are yearly scrapes, that use to get hit all year long. This year I am not seeing any deer work them. Wondering if it will pick up in mid October or if I should go freshen them myself. What are you guys using? I normally just take a leak in the dirt after I open it up because I get better results from that than the tinks or code blue you can get at any store. Always felt like a pre orbital would be needed but haven't found one to use yet.


 I never use any kind of scents on our mock scrapes. And if I do i just pee in it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

yetihunter1 said:


> I have two of my cameras set up on what are yearly scrapes, that use to get hit all year long. This year I am not seeing any deer work them. Wondering if it will pick up in mid October or if I should go freshen them myself. What are you guys using? I normally just take a leak in the dirt after I open it up because I get better results from that than the tinks or code blue you can get at any store. Always felt like a pre orbital would be needed but haven't found one to use yet.


Those scrapes will likely liven up on their own later on. Keep in mind you don't actually have to add anything to them, if their closed up and you want visitors sooner than later just open them up and the fresh earth smell alone will likely produce some visitors.

I've had success using "store bought" scents but ultimately believe they do more harm than good. I'll stick with peeing in them myself and/or using glands/urine I collect from fresh kills. One of my best archery bucks to date was taken over a scrape I pissed in... after he came in and thrashed the hell out of it.


----------



## BGM51

Bear said, I'll be dammed if the deer are going to have all the fun.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone using any good synthetic lures? I don't really put a lot of stock in scents overall but do try to use them a bit during the rut. NJ no longer allows any products made from cervids (urine, gland excretions, etc.) They don't have CWD there yet. Synthetics are allowed. Just wondering what anyone has found if anything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pete give Harmons a look, I have always had excellent luck with their stuff, especially their triple heat. It comes in an aerosol can that I spray along the trail as I walk in....on multiple occasions I've had buck follow my exact trail...I've killed two nice buck and screwed the pooch on a third doing this. One year in KS a nice 10 followed my trail across more than 300 yards across a sorghum field. The stalks were at least waist high and I was sure I had to leave human scent on most of what I walked through, but every 10' or so I'd simple spray a little. Unfortunately, that was one of the first times I used that strategy and I walked right to my stand....the deer walked almost right to my stand never presenting a shot until he figured out the gig was up.....since then I walk toward my stand but pass by it at ideal shooting locations. I shot a nice PA 8 with that exact strategy.

Very similar to drag rag strategy, except I am not leaning over trying to reapply liquid to the rags or boot pads.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Pete give Harmons a look, I have always had excellent luck with their stuff, especially their triple heat. It comes in an aerosol can that I spray along the trail as I walk in....on multiple occasions I've had buck follow my exact trail...I've killed two nice buck and screwed the pooch on a third doing this. One year in KS a nice 10 followed my trail across more than 300 yards across a sorghum field. The stalks were at least waist high and I was sure I had to leave human scent on most of what I walked through, but every 10' or so I'd simple spray a little. Unfortunately, that was one of the first times I used that strategy and I walked right to my stand....the deer walked almost right to my stand never presenting a shot until he figured out the gig was up.....since then I walk toward my stand but pass by it at ideal shooting locations. I shot a nice PA 8 with that exact strategy.
> 
> Very similar to drag rag strategy, except I am not leaning over trying to reapply liquid to the rags or boot pads.


I've killed a lot of deer with the straight down shot. I know some find it challenging, but I've found it to be extremely effective.

I'll check out their product line.


----------



## Mathias

First 2 headed doe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> First 2 headed doe
> View attachment 7696058


She's gonna blow like a mother when she gets down wind 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I've only had bad experiences with synthetic buck bomb. Both private and public doe came inside out when they hit it and only yearling bucks came into it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> Anyone using any good synthetic lures? I don't really put a lot of stock in scents overall but do try to use them a bit during the rut. NJ no longer allows any products made from cervids (urine, gland excretions, etc.) They don't have CWD there yet. Synthetics are allowed. Just wondering what anyone has found if anything.


I'm running buck fever synthetics because Ny is a synthetic only state. I do find the pre orbital and the licking branch/vine is 10x more important than anything I do or put on the ground. 

I've also used super cheap buck bomb brand stuff that was on sale that worked well and got some code blue gel to try but haven't opened. 

I want to do a little test between a rope, vine, and a branch off a beech tree. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> First 2 headed doe
> View attachment 7696058


Her one head looks older than the other 😉


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> First 2 headed doe
> View attachment 7696058


In NJ, I hunt about 5 miles from the Salem nuclear plant. This is nothing new.


----------



## Mathias

Tn.


----------



## jlh42581

99% of what is in synthetic deer lures is probably Urea, Ammonia and MAYBE Tonquin


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

WTFCAMO® - Archery Deer Hunting Camouflage


WTFCAMO® is archery deer hunting camouflage designed based upon the science of deer vision. Six years of research and design led to a camo pattern that addresses how deer perceive color, detail, and shapes. The unique pattern disrupts the human silhouette.




wtfcamo.com




A buddy was at a sportsman dinner last night and ran into the owner of this company. Love the name!! But reminds me of asat and a home state company. Didn’t know if anyone would be interested


----------



## LetThemGrow

Rye into clover plots yesterday, blessed with rain today…should be starting to take off around opening day….


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Went camp got these 2 pics things are looking up


----------



## Mr. October

I went back to my NJ property this morning and did the last bit of work needing to be done prior to the season. It’s a bit sad though. EHD has clearly hit hard there so while I’m sure I’ll spend some time hunting I don’t plan to do much killing there.


----------



## Mr. October

_Edited to add something_
I was reading an article in the latest issue of the RMEF magazine last night about Nevada and other western states that have either banned or limited the use of trail cameras on public land. The article was just a brief account of what states have done what and why. Interesting discussion and I'd never really given it much thought. Some of the concerns are that apparently many of the limited water supplies in dry, western states are totally covered in trail cameras. Likewise with certain migration routes. The over-abundance of trail cameras, their electronic interference, and the subsequent activity of checking them is affecting wildlife movement. Also, some states are concerned with the in-season use of cellular cameras giving an unfair technological advantage.

I only started using trail cams a couple years ago and just have a couple non-cellular ones on private land. I can't say I've really used them for scouting but rather just to see what's in the woods. I'm too far away to use them to make decisions on where/when to hunt. I didn't buy cellular ones because a) I'm too cheap to pay for that b) I didn't want to be tempted to go try to get in front of an animal I saw coming. I'd _never_ accuse anyone of that but did see an example yesterday of some dude on the NJ Bowhunters page with a doe and a buck he killed. The doe looked like a road kill all blown up and bloated. He was in a hurry and didn't gut it because he saw the buck coming in on camera and wanted to get back in his stand.  (Actually illegal use of tech in NJ and he has since taken the post down.)

_Added_ One thing mentioned in the article that I forgot to mention was that apparently, some cellular camera pics are NOT private and there are companies evidently selling the locations of trophy animals. That's pretty unscrupulous and a real reason NOT to use cellular cameras.

Anyway, I got thinking about this last night after reading the article. Cellular use aside, I never gave much thought to how trail camera overuse could negatively impact wildlife but it makes sense when you see the attention animals pay to your cameras. I enjoy the pics I get from mine but if/when they die I probably won't replace them just because of cost, but they seem to have come a crucial component to a lot of people for scouting. I guess if they ever get banned altogether we'll have to go old school.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I just like seeing critter activity too much to give them up…just put out a few for the fall season…


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I just like seeing critter activity too much to give them up…just put out a few for the fall season…


Same. I look forward to what I'm going to see on mine. Hopefully the Gardepros hold up though. The previous cameras only seemed to last a few months. That starts to get expensive. One of my favorites from this year.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Same. I look forward to what I'm going to see on mine. Hopefully the Gardepros hold up though. The previous cameras only seemed to last a few months. That starts to get expensive. One of my favorites from this year.
> 
> View attachment 7697361


Hummingbird?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Hummingbird?


Yep.


----------



## ZDC

Well I got all my arrows and broadheads shooting well yesterday, resharpened everything and put them in the quiver. Got all my stuff together, ready to go. 

19 more days , and I don't think I can wait that long 😂

Hopefully can take a doe opening day


----------



## yetihunter1

5 more days here....need to do a last run through the gear and make sure i am good. waiting on getting my last couple doe tags awarded....decided to mail in instead of stand in line today....last year sucked standing in that line and my boss was less than happy how long my "early lunch break" took.

Anyone stand inline today for doe tags?


----------



## nicko

No more standing in those lines for me… I think the last time I did it, I was in line for close to an hour


----------



## Gene94

Got 3 5A tags at Cumberland Co courthouse. Took 5 minutes

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My last tag for 5C was awarded today… Gives me two tags for 3A and two for 5C in addition to my buck tag. I have no intention of filling all of them. I just like having options depending upon how the season goes and where I am seeing more deer.


----------



## Mathias

First dove hunt of the season in the books. Very few birds, the corn still green as is the foxtail. Good to have Sage out for a 4mi jaunt. Plentiful bear sign in the corn too, man they’re destructive.


----------



## jasonk0519

nicko said:


> No more standing in those lines for me… I think the last time I did it, I was in line for close to an hour


Last year was the last time I’ll ever stand in line . I went to media and stood in line for at least an hour then realized a bunch of guys cut the line by going through the courthouse. It started getting heated in there.
I went today after 1 o’clock and no one was in line, took 5 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I was going to get more tags but 1a sold out during 2nd round unsold. 

I have 3 does though, maybe during rifle I'll get some more for a farther out WMU


----------



## 12-Ringer

I did it a couple of times when Ty was first getting started, sort of 'the experience', it's been a while and I have no real desire to do so again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First dove hunt of the season in the books. Very few birds, the corn still green as is the foxtail. Good to have Sage out for a 4mi jaunt. Plentiful bear sign in the corn too, man they’re destructive.
> View attachment 7697733
> View attachment 7697734
> View attachment 7697735



THOSE EYES!!!!! She looks stoked to be out there....


----------



## yetihunter1

looks like opening day for the Special Regs area is going to be nice, i saw 48 degrees in the am for my spot.


----------



## jacobh

I lucked out and got Covid now!!! Avoided it for so long. We will see if coughing stops enough to go out. If not oh well. Really not too bad but I have zero smell now so I don’t know if I stink or not lol


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I lucked out and got Covid now!!! Avoided it for so long. We will see if coughing stops enough to go out. If not oh well. Really not too bad but I have zero smell now so I don’t know if I stink or not lol


If you need anything from the store, supermarket, CVS, etc, let me know.


----------



## nicko

Croatia Chronicles – Scraping the Surface


With hunting season right around the corner, the rut is on everybody’s mind. The rut is a topic often covered on the blog as is behavior and movement during this most exciting time of year. Typing “rut” into the search function results in 112 posts. We are about to make it 113 posts...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> If you need anything from the store, supermarket, CVS, etc, let me know.


Thanks Nick I appreciate it buddy


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I lucked out and got Covid now!!! Avoided it for so long. We will see if coughing stops enough to go out. If not oh well. Really not too bad but I have zero smell now so I don’t know if I stink or not lol


Man that stinks. Hope you get a mild case.


----------



## nicko

.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Man that stinks. Hope you get a mild case.


My brother-in-law and sister-in-law are both infected adn my sister-in-law is pretty down and out....sucks! They're both in their late 40's....


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> Croatia Chronicles – Scraping the Surface
> 
> 
> With hunting season right around the corner, the rut is on everybody’s mind. The rut is a topic often covered on the blog as is behavior and movement during this most exciting time of year. Typing “rut” into the search function results in 112 posts. We are about to make it 113 posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deer.psu.edu


If scrapes are sites of deer interaction, increasing the number of scrapes in an area could increase those interactions. Hunters have used mock scrapes to attract deer for decades. Are they increasing the risk of spreading disease? 

The question above is from the link. 
Is it possible that more scrapes disperse the deer so they actually interact with fewer deer? 
Either way we can not go out and clean up every scrape in the woods to prevent the risk of spreading disease. Since they would just create new ones.


----------



## rogersb

Got a call back from a place I hunt. I have had the back 300 acres for a few years but the guys that hunt the front 100 have hung it up so the owner told me I can hunt wherever. Before that, I stopped in to see a guy about hunting a neighbor's property and he isn't so I have that 20 acres all to myself. Now I just have to make it all work in my favor!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Can any of you guys recommend a good archery target that's built to last, the few I use have been in their "twilight" years for some time now.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a good archery target that's built to last, the few I use have been in their "twilight" years for some time now.


Bag target.......pick your brand. Not good for broadheads but will last for years with FPs.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Bag target.......pick your brand. Not good for broadheads but will last for years with FPs.


Bag targets are what I have, one of them is probably pushing 15yrs old and I wouldn't be surprised if the shot count is a few hundred thousand. My sub 300fps compound buries a few to the fletches and my dads 350fps crossbow does most of the time.
When I get a replacement, I'm going to gut the old ones and see just how many inserts and points are in there. Should be interesting research... .

Got a pretty decent newer block target for bh's so not too concerned about that.


----------



## ZDC

Those hurricane bag targets rated for crossbows last me all of about 6 months before I need more


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> Bag targets are what I have, one of them is probably pushing 15yrs old and I wouldn't be surprised if the shot count is a few hundred thousand. My sub 300fps compound buries a few to the fletches and my dads 350fps crossbow does most of the time.
> When I get a replacement, I'm going to gut the old ones and see just how many inserts and points are in there. Should be interesting research... .
> 
> Got a pretty decent newer block target for bh's so not too concerned about that.


I have been using the Morrell Cube for the past several years. It has 4 shootable sides and as long as you rotate it, it will last a long time. The only drawback is it is a blank target. I just paint dots on it and it works fine. I shoot at last 5 days a week from April to August and would guess easily 5,000 plus shots a summer (not counting fall for hunting prep) and still have been getting 3 years out of one. They aren't light, so if you need to move it alot, it might not be the best option.


----------



## Mathias

AjPUNISHER said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a good archery target that's built to last, the few I use have been in their "twilight" years for some time now.


I’m happy with Big Shot bag targets. I have a good size Iron Man target made by them in my basement, great target but it’s not mobile. They’re made locally too.
Hurricane is garbage.


----------



## Schleprock1

If you are looking at bag targets get a rag bag from Thirdhand Man here on the site. Go to yard sales and buy up a bunch of cheap clothes and fill it up. If it starts getting soft, open the velcro top and add more rags. If you manage to wear it out, he will give you a new one. Field points only.
Then buy a $40-$50 dollar broadhead target. Do 99% of you shooting into the bag and the 1% of broadhead shooting in the foam target. Both will last you many years.


----------



## pops423

A few on my cameras this year. 
Still haven't seen the one I was chasing last year. Although i did find one of his sheds a few weeks ago when moving a treestand, so fingers crossed he's still around.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I’m happy with Big Shot bag targets. I have a good size Iron Man target made by them in my basement, great target but it’s not mobile. They’re made locally too.
> Hurricane is garbage.


The only thing I don't like about some of the big shot targets is the coverings they use have a REALLY tight weave when new. You'd better have your inserts glued in really well.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Can any of you guys recommend a good archery target that's built to last, the few I use have been in their "twilight" years for some time now.


I bought 2 treated 2x12x8's and built a 4x4 frame out of them. Had some old carpet that I tacked on the front with roofing nails, then filled it with old clothes and tacked another piece of carpet on the front. It's ugly but going on 5 years without an issue.
Kinda like this:


----------



## Mathias

Couldn’t ask for better weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Couldn’t ask for better weather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cape May?


----------



## Mathias

Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Was just down there this weekend as well and got our pup on the beach for the first time… Could not have asked for better weather on Saturday.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Was at the beach this past weekend with friends and while this weather certainly makes it much more tolerable for the cooler temp inclined people it's time for northern woods adventures.

Heading Friday morning to New Hampshire for a few days of bear hunting with a good friend. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Couldn’t ask for better weather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m a little jealous.


----------



## ZDC

Did some scouting of public land and really like what I saw.

Found tons of tracks and when looking at some pines boarding bedding area I found the tracks of a massive deer, probably some of the biggest whitetail tracks I've ever seen. ( Similar size to my buddies 220 lb live weight buck last year)

Probably going to be a shooter , hopefully I can get him under 30 and get a shot. But my main target is still going to be the buck behind my house named Crabs

I took .22lr with me and did get my first squirrel for this year.









I was more looking for deer sign than squirrels, but if I brought my shotgun I could have probably shot the limit. Saw tons run stop for a sec and then run up a tree.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow I didn’t even realize squirrel season was already open…


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow I didn’t even realize squirrel season was already open…


Dang it . 

Go out there and put holes in squirrels


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow I didn’t even realize squirrel season was already open…


Yeah they moved squirrel season a bit earlier last year or the year before. I may spend more time in the woods this year with my Thompson Center and/or my air rifle.


----------



## Mathias

ZDC is that a CZ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> ZDC is that a CZ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's a CZ 455 American. It's definitely the best hunting .22lr I have had / ever shot 

It's so accurate it's amazing. Shooting sub 1in groups at 100 isn't too hard for that gun.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I may spend more time in the woods this year with my Thompson Center and/or my air rifle.


Last year I killed many with the airguns. It's a lot of fun. 

My old Hatsan125 in .22 was an awesome gun. Killed tons of critters with it and it's always as fun as the last time. 

I've been using airguns since I was 11 and with my buddy. Every time I take out the airgun I fell 11 again, it's so much fun to take small game with one.


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> Yes it's a CZ 455 American. It's definitely the best hunting .22lr I have had / ever shot
> 
> It's so accurate it's amazing. Shooting sub 1in groups at 100 isn't too hard for that gun.


I have a 452 in .17 Mach 2. It’s a shooter too.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Yes it's a CZ 455 American. It's definitely the best hunting .22lr I have had / ever shot
> 
> It's so accurate it's amazing. Shooting sub 1in groups at 100 isn't too hard for that gun.


I had the same gun.It was a great little gun but my kids were just starting to shoot and I didn't like the reverse safety.


----------



## hobbs4421

Wow this cooler weather has me ready to get in the woods! Hopefully this weekend will not be so busy, and I’ll finally get in the woods for scouting and to hang a few cameras.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I had the same gun.It was a great little gun but my kids were just starting to shoot and I didn't like the reverse safety.


I honestly don't mind the safety. 

But I could definitely see how it could be confusing for young kids.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> I have a 452 in .17 Mach 2. It’s a shooter too.


Yeah, I imagine it's an awesome gun in .17, the squirrels don't stand a chance😂. I believe the only difference between the 452 and 455 is you can change the barrel of the 455 easier. 

CZ is an awesome gun manufacturer.


----------



## gberinger

Would you shoot or pass on opening day with this guy? (Located in 5c)

Our spot generally heats up in late October/early November with new bucks moving in (does are here year round) - but this guy has taken up residence and has been like clockwork when he visits. Bird in hand vs bigger one potentially still in the bush…


----------



## nicko

It’s a nice buck… Looks to be maybe 2 1/2. If he’d make you happy, go after him.


----------



## CBB

Your tag your call. If he would be your biggest buck and make you happy shoot it. 

But since you asked, i'd pass.


----------



## Mathias

Me, it’s a pass.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's a pass for me, but don't let our opinions shape your choices. The best way to get better is to put them on the ground. I have put my fair share in freezers and on the wall so I prefer to be a little more picky these days.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm shooting. But then on the little sliver of land I hunt in PA (public not included) you are likely to only see one legal buck all season.


----------



## Schleprock1

That's one I would tell myself I am not shooting it. Then it would come out stand 20 yards away eating acorns for 30 minutes. Until I decide he has a death wish and I should make his wish come true.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Schleprock1 said:


> That's one I would tell myself I am not shooting it. Then it would come out stand 20 yards away eating acorns for 30 minutes. Until I decide he has a death wish and I should make his wish come true.


One morning last season, I had a decent buck walk almost right under my stand as slow as you could please and I thought, nope, not shooting it. 22 minutes later he came back past me just as slow and I started to reconsider, by the time I made up my mind I didn't have the shot anymore


----------



## nicko

I was in Potter two seasons back for the youth / senior weekend. Was supposed to be my buddy, his dad, and me for the trip . His dad couldn't make it at the 11th hour so it was two of us. When we got up there, we hunted half the day on Thursday and my buddy had a family emergency so I had to drive him halfway home the next day to meet his dad. I drove right back up after dropping him off, got in the woods to scout for sign, and found a good fresh scrape 30 yards into the woodline. I picked a tree and marked it with a tack for the next morning about 20 yards from the scrape. 7:15 the next morning, I'm all settled in as a light rain / mist was falling and it was still pretty dim but legal light. I turned my head to the left and just standing there was a buck, 15 yards away. The rain and mist allowed him to come in without a sound. He went right to the scrape but I wasn't sure I wanted to shoot. Once he moved of the scrape, I could see he was good and grabbed the bow but it was too late and the angle was no good. I watched him walk off to the edge of the field and put the binocs on him as he stopped in the field. He was a good buck and fat that I should have shot.

One of those passed opportunities that stick with you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> One of those passed opportunities that stick with you.


For those of us who have been at this for a while, we all have similar stories....a little fuel/motivation for the ever elusive 'next time'


----------



## gberinger

nicko said:


> It’s a nice buck… Looks to be maybe 2 1/2. If he’d make you happy, go after him.


I hear you. It’s the point in the season where I am optimistic and before when I normally have pictures of better deer. I shot my first buck ever on opening day one year which was awesome, but sucked not being able to hunt the rut as well. Might just try to take a doe early to get the pressure off of getting at least one deer.

Id love to hold out for the one below, but if I had done that last year I’d have gotten skunked.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Those "missed" opportunities are hard to forget too. First frost of the season in my area didn't happen till November 3rd last season. Sat my rut funnel spot for the first time that day and it was a fantastic morning, except for the part where I didn't get a shot at the 18" wide 9pt that ended up 8yds from me.


----------



## gberinger

Mr. October said:


> I'm shooting. But then on the little sliver of land I hunt in PA (public not included) you are likely to only see one legal buck all season.


Yeah we don’t have a ton of land here either. (9 acres) but it backs up to a few open fields in a flood plain that are part of a neighborhood. For whatever reason the bucks seems to come around during the rut- we see 4-5 decent six to 9 pointers on camera regularly. Then the random monster that shows up once and makes you second guess shooting the “good but not great deer”


----------



## nicko

Sounds like the recipe for that itchy trigger finger then is dropping a doe early and holding out if you want bigger antlers. It’s amazing how much more patient putting meat in the freezer early makes you.


----------



## Mr. October

From my NJ hunting area. This doe was probably perfectly healthy last week.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Sounds like the recipe for that itchy trigger finger then is dropping a doe early and holding out if you want bigger antlers. It’s amazing how much more patient putting meat in the freezer early makes you.


Perhaps. I'm not one to shoot does in early season especially if they have fawns. Once they follow you out of the woods bawling as you drag Mom to the truck you really don't do it again. Also, once I have one or two deer I'm done for the year and I like to be out closer to the rut. And in PA, the neighbors shoot everything with brown fur that moves so I don't feel the need to shoot does. For NJ, refer to the picture I just posted why I won't shoot does there. This occurs every 2-3 years and will for almost any place where EHD is present.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now that you've added some context I can better appreciate the dilemma, hunting suburbia is it's own nightmare....for those that don't or haven't it's hard to explain. First they think the deer are all 'tamies' and second they simply can't appreciate the acreage....I tell my buddies in KS all of the time that 10 private acres in SE PA may as well be a full section in KS...that's that way the land here is coveted and used. There is a guy here at work who has access to 11 total acres that is separated by a road with 8 acres on one side and the remaining three on the other. The surrounding land is hunted hard by a family of jerks who really do all they can to my colleagues time on that ground miserable. He asked me for a hand yesterday after work to move a stand, he has 6 stands, two feeders, one blind and 5 cameras on those 11 acres. I was shocked at the investment he has in this small parcel....from the stand that we adjusted, I could see three other stands? He says they're all positioned for different winds and I guess that could be the case. He's in his 4th year of bowhunting and shot his first buck (small basket 7) last year. 

It really can be tough, hunting a mature buck.....I hunted the same deer for 3 straight years, that commitment actually cost me two different deer that today either would be my best PA buck as I let them walk in pursuit of 'the one'. Another hunter killed that buck and he scored 193ish....this was on public land in Delco. I rarely saw a hunter in the area, I have the bucks matching sheds for 2 years in a row and one side from the third year. He made a critical mistake in his final year of life, he ran across a soccer field during a weekend youth soccer extravaganza....without any exaggeration, I was in the woods the next evening in one of my usual ambush spots and three hunters walked by me all after 4:00PM. 

What I can say about patience and persistence on stand....you learn A LOT sitting and watching and when you do punch your ticket, the reward is just that much better. There was a time in my life, many moons ago, when tag soup would have never been acceptable, today it doesn't taste so bad when washed down with vivid memories of unique and interesting experiences. 

Good luck this fall....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> From my NJ hunting area. This doe was probably perfectly healthy last week.
> View attachment 7699706


OUCH....EHD over there? Did you call your game authorities....we had it bad here in Norco a few years ago. I walked Ryers with the two managing partners and we stopped counting at 15 in their creek because the smell was so bad we were almost puking.

Another farm that I am familiar wtih on on 401 was hit just as bad


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> From my NJ hunting area. This doe was probably perfectly healthy last week.
> View attachment 7699706


Ugh!!!!! That sucks Pete. Have you gotten any sense of how bad the outbreak is in that area?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Ugh!!!!! That sucks Pete. Have you gotten any sense of how bad the outbreak is in that area?


It's pretty bad. With the hot, dry conditions it is perfect for a major outbreak. I'd suspect other EHD areas are getting hit too. I don't fill doe tags down there. We get hit often enough there is no need to try to control numbers. The disease manages that perfectly fine. I'll wait and see if anything with legal antlers survives. Almost nothing on camera though. I may bust out the duck decoys and shotgun later in the season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Sounds like the recipe for that itchy trigger finger then is dropping a doe early and holding out if you want bigger antlers. It’s amazing how much more patient putting meat in the freezer early makes you.


I've been telling myself for the last several years that I'm going to get a doe out of the way early. Then, I get doe in front of me and get thinking about how one of those very same does could end up being the best live bait I could ask for a bit later on. Been hard for me to break that train of thought even in an area that probably has a 4 to 1 doe to buck ratio or greater. I guess I'm a bit nuts but I know that's a better decision in my rut funnel property because there are fewer doe there and each one matters more.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> OUCH....EHD over there? Did you call your game authorities....we had it bad here in Norco a few years ago. I walked Ryers with the two managing partners and we stopped counting at 15 in their creek because the smell was so bad we were almost puking.
> 
> Another farm that I am familiar wtih on on 401 was hit just as bad


Yep. It was one of the first areas in the Northeast to ever have EHD over 20 years ago. We do report it. I've talked to the state veterinarian and the local WCO at length. Both have been very informative. Both have said in the area we hunt, don't ever expect to see a 4-6 year old buck. It's a waste of time. Almost none survive the different strains that occur over the years.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Now that you've added some context I can better appreciate the dilemma, hunting suburbia is it's own nightmare....for those that don't or haven't it's hard to explain. First they think the deer are all 'tamies' and second they simply can't appreciate the acreage....I tell my buddies in KS all of the time that 10 private acres in SE PA may as well be a full section in KS...that's that way the land here is coveted and used. There is a guy here at work who has access to 11 total acres that is separated by a road with 8 acres on one side and the remaining three on the other. The surrounding land is hunted hard by a family of jerks who really do all they can to my colleagues time on that ground miserable. He asked me for a hand yesterday after work to move a stand, he has 6 stands, two feeders, one blind and 5 cameras on those 11 acres. I was shocked at the investment he has in this small parcel....from the stand that we adjusted, I could see three other stands? He says they're all positioned for different winds and I guess that could be the case. He's in his 4th year of bowhunting and shot his first buck (small basket 7) last year.
> 
> It really can be tough, hunting a mature buck.....I hunted the same deer for 3 straight years, that commitment actually cost me two different deer that today either would be my best PA buck as I let them walk in pursuit of 'the one'. Another hunter killed that buck and he scored 193ish....this was on public land in Delco. I rarely saw a hunter in the area, I have the bucks matching sheds for 2 years in a row and one side from the third year. He made a critical mistake in his final year of life, he ran across a soccer field during a weekend youth soccer extravaganza....without any exaggeration, I was in the woods the next evening in one of my usual ambush spots and three hunters walked by me all after 4:00PM.
> 
> What I can say about patience and persistence on stand....you learn A LOT sitting and watching and when you do punch your ticket, the reward is just that much better. There was a time in my life, many moons ago, when tag soup would have never been acceptable, today it doesn't taste so bad when washed down with vivid memories of unique and interesting experiences.
> 
> Good luck this fall....


My best stand is on 5-6 acres that is part of a wooded valley that is probably a 100 acres or so. From my stand, I can see 8 other stands. 2 belong to "us". Fortunately, most are seldom occupied. But there are probably 40-50 people that hunt that valley. Maybe more. 1/2 or more of them have their kids or wives tags in their pockets too.


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> Now that you've added some context I can better appreciate the dilemma, hunting suburbia is it's own nightmare....for those that don't or haven't it's hard to explain. First they think the deer are all 'tamies' and second they simply can't appreciate the acreage....I tell my buddies in KS all of the time that 10 private acres in SE PA may as well be a full section in KS...that's that way the land here is coveted and used.


One of my best spots is an 11 acre patch of woods behind my house. Many good bucks back there


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I may bust out the duck decoys and shotgun later in the season.


I you want some company let me know....I have plenty of decoys and shells and love doing the work, but nowhere really to get it done without a boat (which by the way,I am n the process of hopfully closing the deal on very slighly used, but sat in the driveway for 2-years Lund 16' with 50hp and 24v trolling motor). That would be great for river fishing and duck hunting. Not sure what it is going to take to get it in proper condition, that's what's holding me back. I heard a country song that says if you want to see your money disappear, buy a boat, if you want to see it double in a few years, buy some land....well I did both....bought a new pontoon in April, that made it onto the water 7x all summer. We had a lot going on with our daughter and our house, even bouts of Covid that sidelined us. Now this opportunity for the Lund fell out of the sky and seems to good to be true, I just need a reliable boat mechanic to give me the 411 on the condition. 

I almost drowned a couple times at Marsh Creek last year, once when I got stuck in the muck about waist deep trying to retrieve a woodie from shore, and once when my Kayak flipped and my waders filled. Both were learning experiences as I am only entering year three of really trying to get an understanding of duck hunting. I did win a calling and decoy spread contest with DU at their intro to waterfowl weekend in 2021. That was a pretty awesome 2.5 days, intro and sessions Friday night, then dinner. Breakfast and skeet shooting to open Sat morning with sessions, videos, practice all day Sat and Sunday with 'contests' on Sunday; some awesome prizes too. I didn't win any of the big prizes as most of those were raffles, camo duck boat, Benelli, membership to club, Sitka waders.....but I did win two calls ($180 a piece - ouch) and a dozed rigged decoys with a slotted bag...thought I won the lottery - hahaa.

My trips to KS spoil me because I hunted farmers' ponds and really was the only one there, unless one of buddies was with me, but no real competition. A couple guys here mentioned Hopewell, so went there last year and was driven out almost before light because I apparently set up in 'someone's spot'. I am not one to fold easily when it comes to crap like that, but I was also by myself had just finished my spread, when 4 guys with two dogs showed up and enjoyed explaining how that was their spot? I offered for them to pull up a chair, but they declined. Instead they went about 10-20 yards up-wind and up the bank and proceeded to blast at anything. Wasn't worth my time, I think I was retrieving my decoys during 'prime-time'. I did go back a few times this summer to try to locate 'a spot less traveled', I'm not sure they exist there.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've been telling myself for the last several years that I'm going to get a doe out of the way early. Then, I get doe in front of me and get thinking about how one of those very same does could end up being the best live bait I could ask for a bit later on. Been hard for me to break that train of thought even in an area that probably has a 4 to 1 doe to buck ratio or greater. I guess I'm a bit nuts but I know that's a better decision in my rut funnel property because there are fewer doe there and each one matters more.


One of the permission farms i hunt is overrun by doe. 

From what I've seen probably 8:1 does to buck ratio. 

Hopefully I'll be able to put a one or two down early so I can really focus in on my buck tag.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> 1/2 or more of them have their kids or wives tags in their pockets too.


THAT drives me nuts....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> One of the permission farms i hunt is overrun by doe.
> 
> From what I've seen probably 8:1 does to buck ratio.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to put a one or two down early so I can really focus in on my buck tag.


I'm probably underestimating that figure for the doe a bit, especially given last year heading into this year. I think I took 4 doe from that area last season and could have easily taken 4x as many. The farmers usually take several dozen deer from that area every year but they were so busy with late picking they didn't get to hunt near as much.

One day during the rifle season last year, I had seen maybe 5 doe for the day. The same day, about a quarter mile away, one of the farmers saw a group of 30 doe cross a field single file, having come out of an adjacent farm that only allowed buck hunting. Another day, that I had taken a doe, we loaded her up and drove up the road. If I remember right, I had seen like 9 deer for the day, but in the fields of the property across the road we quickly counted over 20 deer feeding away. Makes you wonder where all the deer go in the rifle season, but at the same time, about 40 to 50% of the surrounding area is hunted pretty hard while the remainder isn't hunted much...to at all. Easy to come to the conclusion that after a few days of being harassed and pushed, a good majority of the deer head to and stay where they aren't being bothered.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I you want some company let me know....I have plenty of decoys and shells and love doing the work, but nowhere really to get it done without a boat (which by the way,I am n the process of hopfully closing the deal on very slighly used, but sat in the driveway for 2-years Lund 16' with 50hp and 24v trolling motor). That would be great for river fishing and duck hunting. Not sure what it is going to take to get it in proper condition, that's what's holding me back. I heard a country song that says if you want to see your money disappear, buy a boat, if you want to see it double in a few years, buy some land....well I did both....bought a new pontoon in April, that made it onto the water 7x all summer. We had a lot going on with our daughter and our house, even bouts of Covid that sidelined us. Now this opportunity for the Lund fell out of the sky and seems to good to be true, I just need a reliable boat mechanic to give me the 411 on the condition.
> 
> I almost drowned a couple times at Marsh Creek last year, once when I got stuck in the muck about waist deep trying to retrieve a woodie from shore, and once when my Kayak flipped and my waders filled. Both were learning experiences as I am only entering year three of really trying to get an understanding of duck hunting. I did win a calling and decoy spread contest with DU at their intro to waterfowl weekend in 2021. That was a pretty awesome 2.5 days, intro and sessions Friday night, then dinner. Breakfast and skeet shooting to open Sat morning with sessions, videos, practice all day Sat and Sunday with 'contests' on Sunday; some awesome prizes too. I didn't win any of the big prizes as most of those were raffles, camo duck boat, Benelli, membership to club, Sitka waders.....but I did win two calls ($180 a piece - ouch) and a dozed rigged decoys with a slotted bag...thought I won the lottery - hahaa.
> 
> My trips to KS spoil me because I hunted farmers' ponds and really was the only one there, unless one of buddies was with me, but no real competition. A couple guys here mentioned Hopewell, so went there last year and was driven out almost before light because I apparently set up in 'someone's spot'. I am not one to fold easily when it comes to crap like that, but I was also by myself had just finished my spread, when 4 guys with two dogs showed up and enjoyed explaining how that was their spot? I offered for them to pull up a chair, but they declined. Instead they went about 10-20 yards up-wind and up the bank and proceeded to blast at anything. Wasn't worth my time, I think I was retrieving my decoys during 'prime-time'. I did go back a few times this summer to try to locate 'a spot less traveled', I'm not sure they exist there.


I was a duck hunter way before I was a deer hunter. My Dad was a WWII veteran and virtually all the war vets came back and started duck hunting. Especially in south Jersey. I was fortunate that I started hunting in the 70s when ducks were still very abundant. I can remember laying in bed at night before opening day listening to migrating geese and barely sleeping a wink because all I could think about was whistling mallard wings in the pre-dawn.

Our marsh down there isn’t what it once was but it’s still pretty good at times. I’m not sure why my interest has waned over the years. Part of it is I suppose the expensive non-resident licenses but another part is my old diehard duck hunting buddy no longer goes with me. He’s in his 80s and while he still gets out in a tree stand now and then but hasn’t been interested in duck hunting in a long time. Unlike deer hunting, duck hunting is much more enjoyable with company. Especially with today’s small bag limits.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm probably underestimating that figure for the doe a bit, especially given last year heading into this year. I think I took 4 doe from that area last season and could have easily taken 4x as many. The farmers usually take several dozen deer from that area every year but they were so busy with late picking they didn't get to hunt near as much.
> 
> One day during the rifle season last year, I had seen maybe 5 doe for the day. The same day, about a quarter mile away, one of the farmers saw a group of 30 doe cross a field single file, having come out of an adjacent farm that only allowed buck hunting. Another day, that I had taken a doe, we loaded her up and drove up the road. If I remember right, I had seen like 9 deer for the day, but in the fields of the property across the road we quickly counted over 20 deer feeding away. Makes you wonder where all the deer go in the rifle season, but at the same time, about 40 to 50% of the surrounding area is hunted pretty hard while the remainder isn't hunted much...to at all. Easy to come to the conclusion that after a few days of being harassed and pushed, a good majority of the deer head to and stay where they aren't being bothered.


I was estimating based off observations last rifle season.
Each day would see 20-40 doe and 3-6 bucks ( many bucks were small)

I'm honestly excited to hunt the rut there. The farm has so much food and the entire perimeter of the farm is nothing but bedding area, you can't walk off the farm without kicking up a few.

It's going to be pure chaos during the rut, and I'm pumped up for it.


----------



## gberinger

Mr. October said:


> Perhaps. I'm not one to shoot does in early season especially if they have fawns. Once they follow you out of the woods bawling as you drag Mom to the truck you really don't do it again. Also, once I have one or two deer I'm done for the year and I like to be out closer to the rut. And in PA, the neighbors shoot everything with brown fur that moves so I don't feel the need to shoot does. For NJ, refer to the picture I just posted why I won't shoot does there. This occurs every 2-3 years and will for almost any place where EHD is present.


Agreed- we are pretty selective with our does- in the last 3 years- we have shot one between my brother and I and have had a total of 12 tags. Plenty of opportunities but we only will shoot if they are mature and singles. I won’t shoot any that have a trailing fawn- spots or not.

we do have a bunch of does each year without fawns due to a fairly busy road right by the property.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Perhaps. I'm not one to shoot does in early season especially if they have fawns. Once they follow you out of the woods bawling as you drag Mom to the truck you really don't do it again. Also, once I have one or two deer I'm done for the year and I like to be out closer to the rut. And in PA, the neighbors shoot everything with brown fur that moves so I don't feel the need to shoot does. For NJ, refer to the picture I just posted why I won't shoot does there. This occurs every 2-3 years and will for almost any place where EHD is present.


In 2010 I shot a doe that had a fawn with it in early October. The fawn never bawled but what happened after still cured me on doing that again any time soon.

There were some leaner years for doe on the property I grew up hunting. When we saw less doe those years, we shot less or none and let them rebound, common sense to me if you want to have any to hunt in the future. 
A late uncle of mine was a brown and it's down kind of hunter. Kill happy is what he really was, he gave most of the meat away, but if there were fewer deer around for him to kill, he'd be one of the first to complain! He did a lot of things I didn't agree with but lets just say hunting with him the few times that I did was enough for me.

Sorry to hear the EHD is that bad in NJ and your Pa neighbors are such assholes. This would be another one of those times where I would invite a fella to come hunt with me on my own piece of hunting heaven, if only I owned such a place.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> In 2010 I shot a doe that had a fawn with it in early October. The fawn never bawled but what happened after still cured me on doing that again any time soon.
> 
> There were some leaner years for doe on the property I grew up hunting. When we saw less doe those years, we shot less or none and let them rebound, common sense to me if you want to have any to hunt in the future.
> A late uncle of mine was a brown and it's down kind of hunter. Kill happy is what he really was, he gave most of the meat away, but if there were fewer deer around for him to kill, he'd be one of the first to complain! He did a lot of things I didn't agree with but lets just say hunting with him the few times that I did was enough for me.
> 
> Sorry to hear the EHD is that bad in NJ and your Pa neighbors are such assholes. This would be another one of those times where I would invite a fella to come hunt with me on my own piece of hunting heaven, if only I owned such a place.


Don't feel too sorry for me. Despite the idiotic neighbors, I've had pretty good luck the last few years. I'm just not naive enough to think a booner is going to come my way if I wait long enough.


----------



## CBB

Given the chance i may take a doe early. I have been using Magnus Black Hornets for years with great results but picked up a pack of Exodus 100 due to the price and reviews. So fsr they shoot very well. Looking forward to seeing them perform on a deer


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I was a duck hunter way before I was a deer hunter. My Dad was a WWII veteran and virtually all the war vets came back and started duck hunting. Especially in south Jersey. I was fortunate that I started hunting in the 70s when ducks were still very abundant. I can remember laying in bed at night before opening day listening to migrating geese and barely sleeping a wink because all I could think about was whistling mallard wings in the pre-dawn.
> 
> Our marsh down there isn’t what it once was but it’s still pretty good at times. I’m not sure why my interest has waned over the years. Part of it is I suppose the expensive non-resident licenses but another part is my old diehard duck hunting buddy no longer goes with me. He’s in his 80s and while he still gets out in a tree stand now and then but hasn’t been interested in duck hunting in a long time. Unlike deer hunting, duck hunting is much more enjoyable with company. Especially with today’s small bag limits.


Bag limits have all be destroyed MD's Eastern Shore...I personally know three groups who all have up their leases as they were paying a pretty penny for what amounted to three geese a trip and their ground was so good, they usually had three geese in the first 60-90 mins of the day. Many resident landowners who leased their farms/marshes etc...aren't too happy about it either.


----------



## jlh42581

49 degrees in the mountains this morning


----------



## yetihunter1

bout the same temp here in schwenksville


----------



## ZDC

Next 2 days calling for 80/81 
After that it's supposed to be low 70s high 60s ( as the high temperature) 

Season will be here soon guys


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7700066


They look like black skimmers. One of the coolest birds out there. And the ONLY one with the lower mandible longer than the upper.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Bag limits have all be destroyed MD's Eastern Shore...I personally know three groups who all have up their leases as they were paying a pretty penny for what amounted to three geese a trip and their ground was so good, they usually had three geese in the first 60-90 mins of the day. Many resident landowners who leased their farms/marshes etc...aren't too happy about it either.


I know duck populations are falling precipitously and the drought across the country and Canada this year hasn't helped. But I think he biologists have it wrong with geese. There is ongoing concern about the Atlantic migratory population. I don't think it's shrinking because of habitat loss or loss of numbers . . I just think geese don't need to migrate anymore. They have separate seasons for local populations but I think the reduction of migration is just a population of birds removing a stressful part of their existence that is no longer needed. With warming temperatures, and year-round food and water sources up and down the coast, they don't need to travel 2000 miles fall and spring. 

We never used to see geese in the summer. I remember hearing the first flocks late at night way up high. I remember watching the Vs of geese thousands of feet in the stratosphere as they migrated. You just don't see that anymore and now find geese nearly everywhere. 40 years ago there weren't geese in the mountains of central Pa. There are now. A lot of them. Everywhere all across the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Mr. October

It was nice and cool last night. @nicko I went over to the club last night and there were deer around every corner. And had I had my air rifle along I could have collected my limit of squirrels in about 10 minutes.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> I was estimating based off observations last rifle season.
> Each day would see 20-40 doe and 3-6 bucks ( many bucks were small)
> 
> I'm honestly excited to hunt the rut there. The farm has so much food and the entire perimeter of the farm is nothing but bedding area, you can't walk off the farm without kicking up a few.
> 
> It's going to be pure chaos during the rut, and I'm pumped up for it.


Just wondering with that many does and that many bucks why they would even need to chase or compete?


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Just wondering with that many does and that many bucks why they would even need to chase or compete?


I've not hunted that location in the rut before

But what I am imagining is that the high concentration of does would draw additional bucks from farther out.


----------



## hobbs4421

Picked up a new Tikka 3006 and put a Leupold 3-9x40 on it. Shot it last night and man it is a sweet shooter! After that me and my 8 year old boy shot his youth model .22 and had a good time!
Tomorrow should be a good day. Hanging with my old man doing some s outing in the woods!


----------



## ZDC

hobbs4421 said:


> Picked up a new Tikka 3006 and put a Leupold 3-9x40 on it. Shot it last night and man it is a sweet shooter! After that me and my 8 year old boy shot his youth model .22 and had a good time!
> Tomorrow should be a good day. Hanging with my old man doing some s outing in the woods!


I am actually thinking about picking picking up the same gun (The Tikka T3x Lite 30-06) . After some good reviews from some guys at the club( they had a 308 and a 270) and my grandpa, I am really considering picking one up.

How far did you shoot? Also what ammo and how did groups look ?


----------



## dougell

I had a bunch of Tikkas.They all shot awesome but for some reason,just didn't fit me.If they work for you,they're one of the best deals going.


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those getting out tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh

I have the tikka T3 lite in .308. Really nice gun I’m enjoying it


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> They look like black skimmers. One of the coolest birds out there. And the ONLY one with the lower mandible longer than the upper.


Definitely my favorite of the shore birds here, some have me wishing for my 28ga.


----------



## Schleprock1

28 ga ..... for those smarty pants guys that aren't good enough at missing with a 12ga.


----------



## Gene94

You guys should check out the non-typical elk shot up in the PA Wilds last evening. Here's the link to the post on Trophy Rack Lodge's Facebook page. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...X2m3vQPgykTPpqrPDKVsMbVS1l&id=100063675933849

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> I am actually thinking about picking picking up the same gun (The Tikka T3x Lite 30-06) . After some good reviews from some guys at the club( they had a 308 and a 270) and my grandpa, I am really considering picking one up.
> 
> How far did you shoot? Also what ammo and how did groups look ?


I only shot at 50 yards but I didn’t have a good rest. Still shot tight groups . I’m going to get a better rest and do some shooting and I bet the gun will hit right where I’m aiming


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody heading out tomorrow.


----------



## 138104

Gene94 said:


> You guys should check out the non-typical elk shot up in the PA Wilds last evening. Here's the link to the post on Trophy Rack Lodge's Facebook page. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...X2m3vQPgykTPpqrPDKVsMbVS1l&id=100063675933849
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


The link doesn’t work. Did the FB police delete it?


----------



## jacobh

Good luck everyone


----------



## ianb1116

Just a few more hours! Heading out for the first sit of the season tomorrow. Roughly 60F at first light by the looks of it. 

Good luck to everyone in the “early” WMU’s!


----------



## PAbigbear

Perry24 said:


> The link doesn’t work. Did the FB police delete it?


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> View attachment 7700590


Yeah, that’s a good one! Wow!


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck to all those getting out today in the special regs. Hoping to see some success on the thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Wow. That is a beast of an elk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> I am actually thinking about picking picking up the same gun (The Tikka T3x Lite 30-06) . After some good reviews from some guys at the club( they had a 308 and a 270) and my grandpa, I am really considering picking one up.
> 
> How far did you shoot? Also what ammo and how did groups look ?


I have the 308…put a suppressor on it and I can shoot that thing all day….was hoping to shoot it in a 200 yard comp, but never got around to it…:suppressor likely coming off if I ever get around to it (lol)


----------



## jacobh

KylePA said:


> Goodluck to all those getting out today in the special regs. Hoping to see some success on the thread...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Kyle is there any hunting back behind u anymore? Man they’re destroying our whole area!!!


----------



## Sight Window

Beautiful day to start the season, good luck and have fun.


----------



## PAbigbear

People suck. I let a camera soak since mid-June and finally got some free time to check it yesterday. Guess he needed my $28 tasco more than me.


----------



## nicko

I'd view that more as the thief is pissed that you are keeping an eye on a spot he wants to hunt. Sucks either way.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Hey Kyle is there any hunting back behind u anymore? Man they’re destroying our whole area!!!


I've been seeing a bunch of does lately... not like the good old days though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea Kyle they just won’t be happy around here until there’s not a field or tree left!!!


----------



## Mathias

overpopulated is an understatement. Be glad to have it in the rear view mirror some day.


----------



## jacobh

Yea your not far from us. Now 90 town homes on south limerick road near waltz’s!!! Enough is enough


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Yea Kyle they just won’t be happy around here until there’s not a field or tree left!!!


You can make a difference by buying and preserving land!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Beautiful ride around Lake Ontelaunee this morning! Saw lots of deer too!


----------



## CBB

Hung 2 sets out back and cleared some trail from the logging crew.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> You can make a difference by buying and preserving land!


$300k a acre I won’t be buying much


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> You can make a difference by buying and preserving land!


Joke! EDIT!


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> $300k a acre I won’t be buying much


I hear ya. So you gotta think that most people will gladly sell their land for that price and move elsewhere. If I was that unhappy I’d move.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> Joke! EDIT!


Most of us hunt on land purchased by someone or some organization that has the intent to keep it from being developed or to provide recreational opportunities. So if you REALLY can’t stand to see a parcel developed, you can fuss or you can act. I know people who have prioritized land acquisition…they acted.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> You can make a difference by buying and preserving land!


I would love to this. But PA land prices are preposterous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy60

Doe between my house and the neighbor’s a few minutes ago. Snapped the pic from bedroom window. There is a smaller one out front eating acorns.


----------



## Mathias

5 in my yard eating acorns as I type, they come and go throughout the day. Despite the dry conditions a few of the Pin oaks have a healthy crop.


----------



## hobbs4421

Spent the day with my dad yesterday. Unfortunately the property my family has hunted for more than 20 years changed hands and we are no longer able to hunt it. Yesterday we removed our stands. That was and still is a difficult thing to accept, but what can ya do?
Fortunately a friend from church took part of the afternoon to show us around his 160 acre farm. It is beautiful and loaded with oaks and other nut trees! Looks like a great place to hunt but other people have permission as well so it will be interesting learning how to hunt it without annoying someone.


----------



## Billy H

hobbs4421 said:


> Spent the day with my dad yesterday. Unfortunately the property my family has hunted for more than 20 years changed hands and we are no longer able to hunt it. Yesterday we removed our stands. That was and still is a difficult thing to accept, but what can ya do?
> Fortunately a friend from church took part of the afternoon to show us around his 160 acre farm. It is beautiful and loaded with oaks and other nut trees! Looks like a great place to hunt but other people have permission as well so it will be interesting learning how to hunt it without annoying someone.


That’s a tough break, been there as have many others on this site.
As a simpleton once said
“You can make a difference by buying and preserving land”
Easy peezy right? Just bust out a couple hundred thousand and your doing your part . Best of luck with the new farm.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> 5 in my yard eating acorns as I type, they come and go throughout the day. Despite the dry conditions a few of the Pin oaks have a healthy crop.


Spent the weekend at French Creek State Park. The acorn crop here is very sparse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I was perusing some of the pictures from opening day with a lot of big bucks hitting the ground. It begs the question that if antler restrictions and a more mature breeding population are desired, why do we even allow buck harvests prior to the rut? I’m not arguing one way or another but there are a bunch of big, mature bucks that won’t be around to compete with the 4 pointers to breed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> As a simpleton once said
> “You can make a difference by buying and preserving land”


Truth is often simple but hard. 😉


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I was perusing some of the pictures from opening day with a lot of big bucks hitting the ground. It begs the question that if antler restrictions and a more mature breeding population are desired, why do we even allow buck harvests prior to the rut? I’m not arguing one way or another but there are a bunch of big, mature bucks that won’t be around to compete with the 4 pointers to breed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if I recall correctly, the implementation of antler restrictions coincided with significant changes in the number of days you could hunt does and the number of tag locations for does back in the early 2000s. While antler restrictions did allow for an older buck population in the state, doing so also helped offset at least somewhat the amount of additional does that were going to be taken out every year. I don’t think ARs were ever designed to make Pennsylvania a buck state.

As for the four-point bucks… There will always be exceptions but those are predominantly just young deer that that are not old and have not had a chance to mature. For all we know, those four pointers may have better genetics than the mature deer being killed by hunters.

Back when all the changes in Pennsylvania deer hunting began, Gary Alt was a proponent of having the doe season take place prior to the rut. But as subsequent years and seasons have proven out, Pennsylvania still maintains a good deer population in a lot of areas and in some areas an over abundance despite long seasons and the number of tags.


----------



## nicko

We are going to tell our son Sam he’s going to have to go to community college for the next two years because there’s a vacant lot on a corner in Limerick that we want to make sure does not turn into a CVS. 

Seriously, land prices are stupid around here.


----------



## jacobh

Yep front part of my moms property was owned by the neighbor. Farmer next to us offered to buy the land and keep it farming land. Nope they subdivided it and sold each 2 acre lot for $300k+ just for the land!!! Not wooded just field. Then build a $400k house and u can see where I’m going with this. Around here a decent house on tiny piece of land is a million plus. I’m 43 can’t hardly move where there’s little to no work so kind of stuck for now


----------



## hobbs4421

Billy H said:


> That’s a tough break, been there as have many others on this site.
> As a simpleton once said
> “You can make a difference by buying and preserving land”
> Easy peezy right? Just bust out a couple hundred thousand and your doing your part . Best of luck with the new farm.


Thanks it is a bummer but not the end of the world. Only a simpleton or some rich out of touch person would say something like that. With today’s economic state, most middle class people (like myself and family)are lucky if they can pay their bills and keep their house. I’m not in a position to buy any land. So I’ll do my best with what I have and the good Lord will continue to bless me and help me fill my tags.


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Thanks it is a bummer but not the end of the world. Only a simpleton or some rich out of touch person would say something like that. With today’s economic state, most middle class people (like myself and family)are lucky if they can pay their bills and keep their house. I’m not in a position to buy any land. So I’ll do my best with what I have and the good Lord will continue to bless me and help me fill my tags.


I’ve been trying to find like a half-acre nearby to be able to build a pole barn for storage. Prices start in the mid $70k range. For a 1/2 acre of very marginal land. It’s really nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB




----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> We are going to tell our son Sam he’s going to have to go to community college for the next two years because there’s a vacant lot on a corner in Limerick that we want to make sure does not turn into a CVS.
> [emoji38]
> Seriously, land prices are stupid around here.


While we're talking about things with crazy prices... Colleges

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Man, I'm thinking I'll have to pay 10k/ acre to buy junk land by me to to keep people out and I should be happy at that price!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Season opened in these parts on Saturday, a couple of views at sun-up.....


















Funny how things have changed in my life...there was a time when I'd never miss an opening morning, even in bad weather. Life throws us all a few curve balls and in my personal processes of learning to adjust my swing, priorities have certainly shifted a little and guess what......its all good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone punch a tag this weekend?


----------



## ZDC

I'll hopefully punch one Oct 1


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Season opened in these parts on Saturday, a couple of views at sun-up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how things have changed in my life...there was a time when I'd never miss an opening morning, even in bad weather. Life throws us all a few curve balls and in my personal processes of learning to adjust my swing, priorities have certainly shifted a little and guess what......its all good.


Well said and right there with you Joe.


----------



## superslamsam

Just pulled a camera on Potter county public land. A few of the better pics.


----------



## nicko

There are no deer in potter county. Everyone best save their gas and don’t bother driving up there.


----------



## superslamsam

Some more


----------



## superslamsam

nicko said:


> There are no deer in potter county. Everyone best save their gas and don’t bother driving up there.


Agreed! I photoshopped them! 🤣


----------



## dougell

This is a strange year.I've been around rattlesnakes most of my life and if they leave me alone,I leave them alone.I've never killed one and I've never attempted to handle one.This year for whatever reason,they're all over the place and they don't always let you know they're there.I'm concentrating most of my efforts in an area that had a lot of logging activity so I can't always see the ground and it's starting to creep me out.Two weeks ago my son and I hung a trail camera in a spot that was kinda snaky.I had to stand on two big rocks to put the camera up.I grabbed that one after work on friday and when I looked down from the rocks I was on,there laid one of the biggest shed skins I've ever seen,not two feet away from the rocks I was on.I hate to rush cold weather but I'm ready for a frost or two.I'm not enthused at all about taking my dog out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Seeding right before the last good rain a week ago paid dividends…plots are greening up nicely.


----------



## CBB

LetThemGrow said:


> Seeding right before the last good rain a week ago paid dividends…plots are greening up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 7702458



What did you plant? 
My buckwheat is smoked. The deer have hammered it. Thinking of dicsing it lightly and hitting it with winter rye


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> What did you plant?
> My buckwheat is smoked. The deer have hammered it. Thinking of dicsing it lightly and hitting it with winter rye


I’d broadcast into the buckwheat stubble if the seed will touch soil. If thatch is too thick you may have to disc. Post up some pics?

Drilled rye into mowed clover/grass/broadleaf weeds. Normally I gly everything and drill but the plots were at least half clover so I mowed short and drilled. Hoping the clover and rye jump ahead of grasses, mowing should have set back the broadleaf invaders. It may not be picture perfect but it will do just fine. 😉


----------



## gberinger

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone punch a tag this weekend?


Negative. Only was out for about 2 hours of shooting light first thing in the morning. Deer on camera here have been more active at dusk than the morning- but kids and life in general is not conducive to hunting that time. Got to save the favors for the rut 🤣


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Season opened in these parts on Saturday, a couple of views at sun-up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how things have changed in my life...there was a time when I'd never miss an opening morning, even in bad weather. Life throws us all a few curve balls and in my personal processes of learning to adjust my swing, priorities have certainly shifted a little and guess what......its all good.


But there was a time when opening day wasn’t in the middle of summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Opening day for me will be October 3rd upstate.


----------



## superslamsam

nicko said:


> Opening day for me will be October 3rd upstate.


Do you hunt in Potter county?


----------



## nicko

superslamsam said:


> Do you hunt in Potter county?


Yep…..gennessee.


----------



## superslamsam

nicko said:


> Yep…..gennessee.


Cool, my camp is near Shinglehouse.


----------



## nicko

superslamsam said:


> Cool, my camp is near Shinglehouse.


We hunted in Shinglehouse for years before we switched to Genesee. Lost all of our private property permissions. Used to hunt right off of 11 mile Road


----------



## 12-Ringer

superslamsam said:


> Just pulled a camera on Potter county public land. A few of the better pics.


What general area in Potter? We have a camp and roughly 170 acres in Ulysses and a 500 acre lease in Coudersport.


----------



## superslamsam

12-Ringer said:


> What general area in Potter? We have a camp and roughly 170 acres in Ulysses and a 500 acre lease in Coudersport.


My camp is actually in NY, 1.5 miles from the Potter county)PA border. Five minutes from Shinglehouse. Those pics are from Hebron twp.


----------



## Billy H

Eli challenge part 2 , I’m improving, Missed 4 out of 20. Three misses round one I miss round two.


----------



## hobbs4421

So what’s the distance Lon that challenge? 40 yards?


----------



## Billy H

hobbs4421 said:


> So what’s the distance Lon that challenge? 40 yards?


10 rounds, 15 seconds, 40 yards.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'll be exploring Potter and Tioga this year with my place being just northeast of Genesee 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> I'll be exploring Potter and Tioga this year with my place being just northeast of Genesee
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


There are no deer in potter county. 😉


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> There are no deer in potter county. 😉


No need to keep posting, we’ve followed your hunts and are well aware of that. 😬


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> There are no deer in potter county. 😉


You are aware that is not far from the truth on some of the public lands in 2G. The deer densities are not even comparable on some of that land to your private lease.


----------



## Mathias

First sit tomorrow morning, low 50’s, should be nice.
My 5C & D licenses were awarded today, not that I’m interested in a doe.
Third season hunting with a Mach 1 although the Enkore will see some use.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> You are aware that is not far from the truth on some of the public lands in 2G. The deer densities are not even comparable on some of that land to your private lease.


I don't have any knowledge or experience with 2G nor any of the public lands there so no, I'm not aware but I'll take your word for it as I only get up there a handful of times per year. As for the densities on our lease, I'd be interested in knowing the ratio of deer per square mile.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guy outside of Galeton (Lyman Run) got hit last week by a timber rattler. He was fishing the fly fishing area west of the lake and climbing over some fallen trees when he got hit about 10" above his knee, on the inside of his leg. As I was told he sat on a log and threw one leg over and spun around to throw his second leg over the snake was on the opposite side of the log. He's still in the hospital, was transferred from Cole to some place in NY. He is in his late 40's and has a camp back behind the old Sylvania Diner.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I'll be exploring Potter and Tioga this year with my place being just northeast of Genesee
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Drop a PM, glad to connect. If all goes well I'll be up for the first week. If all goes really well, I'll be on my way home Monday 10/3 after I shoot a nice one Saturday and cut some firewood on Sunday.



Earlier this evening, about 35 yards from a stand...tough location to get to, but the WNW winds would provide an opportunity to sneak in….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any BaseMap users having issues with PC innerface? My app is fine, but my PC won't connect (not a WiFi or Firewall issue)


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Guy outside of Galeton (Lyman Run) got hit last week by a timber rattler. He was fishing the fly fishing area west of the lake and climbing over some fallen trees when he got hit about 10" above his knee, on the inside of his leg. As I was told he sat on a log and threw one leg over and spun around to throw his second leg over the snake was on the opposite side of the log. He's still in the hospital, was transferred from Cole to some place in NY. He is in his late 40's and has a camp back behind the old Sylvania Diner.


We were up in Elk county over the weekend, took a ride to check the elk viewing areas, we stopped at Hicks Run elk viewing area, my buddy told me it was closed a few days earlier, 5 rattlers were hanging under the elk viewing blind. Glad I did not run into them!


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## CBB

Letthemgrow here are a couole shots of the buckwheat. Still a little vegetation left lower on the plants but alot of big woody looking stems chewed down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

There are coyotes bowing at the end of my street right now…..if you knew where I lived in Aston township you would be as surprised as I am. I know they’re around but this is a first for me here


----------



## Mathias

Amazing animals Joe. I’ve never heard them down here but I have a couple friends that live sePA and they do.
I’m getting too many pics up north, like daily, that I’ll need to take some out I guess.


----------



## tyepsu

Not exactly what I want to wake up to on my cam. This is at my parents property, in Tioga County.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> There are coyotes bowing at the end of my street right now…..if you knew where I lived in Aston township you would be as surprised as I am. I know they’re around but this is a first for me here


Seen there tracks near Lenni road, along the RR tracks. My neighbor killed one opening day, southern Chester county.


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> Letthemgrow here are a couole shots of the buckwheat. Still a little vegetation left lower on the plants but alot of big woody looking stems chewed down.


From pictures it appears that there is a fair amount of soil visible. If it were me I’d broadcast the rye and the mow off the remaining vegetation. In a month I’d overseed rye again if it appeared thin.

You could also go back over the rye with clover before mowing, depending on your plan for next season with the plot?

If you don’t want green first thing in spring into early summer, you could do oats instead of rye. But if you do rye/clover now, that means March to May you have green, then as rye matures you have clover underneath. It’s a beautiful thing 😉


----------



## CBB

Thanks for the tip. Currently i have 2 plans for this plot next year. 

1. The wife puts her greenhouse in it
2. I was thinking buckwheat again in the spring and brassica in the fall. The rye/clover you suggested would get me through spring and summer and into brassica late summer if the wife doesnt get her greenhouse.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Guy outside of Galeton (Lyman Run) got hit last week by a timber rattler. He was fishing the fly fishing area west of the lake and climbing over some fallen trees when he got hit about 10" above his knee, on the inside of his leg. As I was told he sat on a log and threw one leg over and spun around to throw his second leg over the snake was on the opposite side of the log. He's still in the hospital, was transferred from Cole to some place in NY. He is in his late 40's and has a camp back behind the old Sylvania Diner.


Any idea what kind of shape the guy is in?I've probably been within striking distance of more without knowing it than I actually saw but they give me the creeps.The vast majority that I do see,never let me know that they're even there.They just seem to be everywhere this year.My neighbor removed one a few weeks ago,less than 100 yards from my barn.He's lived there his whole life and that was the first he even even heard about one in the immediate area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Amazing animals Joe. I’ve never heard them down here but I have a couple friends that live sePA and they do.
> I’m getting too many pics up north, like daily, that I’ll need to take some out I guess.
> View attachment 7703509
> View attachment 7703510


spring, is le


CBB said:


> Letthemgrow here are a couole shots of the buckwheat. Still a little vegetation left lower on the plants but alot of big woody looking stems chewed down.
> 
> View attachment 7703500
> View attachment 7703501
> 
> View attachment 7703499



Great looking dog!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Seen there tracks near Lenni road, along the RR tracks. My neighbor killed one opening day, southern Chester county.


I've seen them on my cams in the quarry and along linvilla, but have never heard them and that is sort of odd as I am often on my bike in these general areas in the evenings and early mornings...they were busting out this morning, as soon as I opened the front door, sounded close, I am suspecting they were down behind Maguire's. 

A kid shot a doe in the small woodlot behind Maguires that is actually at the end of my street yesterday. He decided it would be a good idea to drive his truck through our neighborhood and take it out at the cul-de-sac, instead of dragging it the 300 yards and across the creek, back to the house who gave him permission off of Knowlton....cost him that spot as both home owners at the end of the cul-de-sac are HUGE anti's and they flipped a lid as he was dragging the doe out along the water retention pond, they both called the neighbor who had originally gave the kid permission who them promptly rescinded the offer....she was very clear that she didn't want any drama and I can tell you, there was a lot of drama at the end of the street last night.....maybe the yotes were in on that gutpile?

This group might be surprised to hear that I actually felt a little bad for the kid. Apparently my daughter knows him from school and he doesn't have a hunting mentor in his life, just kind of took it up on his own. Single mom who supported him by getting him some equipment and through the hunting class, this was his first year and his first deer. At first glance I was like, there's another SE jackaloon making it nearly impossible for everyone else to get a spot, but after may daughter shared a little context, my opinion shifted a little. He probably didn't think it would have created quite the spectical...it doesn't help either that we live in a generally quiet area, so when a call about a man in camo creeping behind my house is made, there were plenty 'officials' available to check it out. Might have thought there was a fair going on. I spoke with my one buddy who is a cop on the scene and an avid archery hunter and he joked with me that I had been holding out the spot at the end of my street....I laughed, my extend of exploring that small 3 acre spot is to work the dogs on shed antlers that I hide (lol).


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Any idea what kind of shape the guy is in?I've probably been within striking distance of more without knowing it than I actually saw but they give me the creeps.The vast majority that I do see,never let me know that they're even there.They just seem to be everywhere this year.My neighbor removed one a few weeks ago,less than 100 yards from my barn.He's lived there his whole life and that was the first he even even heard about one in the immediate area.


As of an hour ago is still in the hospital in NY, on IV medications and his leg is still swollen almost 3x the normal size, severe bruising at the strike sight, that extends below his knee and well into his groin, his wife and 16 year old son are there with him and the doctors are telling him its very serious and he's not out of the woods....I don't know exactly what that means and didn't feel comfortable asking for clarification. His sister works for me...that's where my info is coming from....she and her husband also have a place up there near Cherry Springs, she said they killed a 26" timber rattler this year that took up residence under the ramp to their shed.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I've seen them on my cams in the quarry and along linvilla, but have never heard them and that is sort of odd as I am often on my bike in these general areas in the evenings and early mornings...they were busting out this morning, as soon as I opened the front door, sounded close, I am suspecting they were down behind Maguire's.
> 
> A kid shot a doe in the small woodlot behind Maguires that is actually at the end of my street yesterday. He decided it would be a good idea to drive his truck through our neighborhood and take it out at the cul-de-sac, instead of dragging it the 300 yards and across the creek, back to the house who gave him permission off of Knowlton....cost him that spot as both home owners at the end of the cul-de-sac are HUGE anti's and they flipped a lid as he was dragging the doe out along the water retention pond, they both called the neighbor who had originally gave the kid permission who them promptly rescinded the offer....she was very clear that she didn't want any drama and I can tell you, there was a lot of drama at the end of the street last night.....maybe the yotes were in on that gutpile?
> 
> This group might be surprised to hear that I actually felt a little bad for the kid. Apparently my daughter knows him from school and he doesn't have a hunting mentor in his life, just kind of took it up on his own. Single mom who supported him by getting him some equipment and through the hunting class, this was his first year and his first deer. At first glance I was like, there's another SE jackaloon making it nearly impossible for everyone else to get a spot, but after may daughter shared a little context, my opinion shifted a little. He probably didn't think it would have created quite the spectical...it doesn't help either that we live in a generally quiet area, so when a call about a man in camo creeping behind my house is made, there were plenty 'officials' available to check it out. Might have thought there was a fair going on. I spoke with my one buddy who is a cop on the scene and an avid archery hunter and he joked with me that I had been holding out the spot at the end of my street....I laughed, my extend of exploring that small 3 acre spot is to work the dogs on shed antlers that I hide (lol).


Kid learned an expensive lesson. It may not have cost him any money but hunting permission these days is priceless.


----------



## dougell

That's terrible.Best wishes to him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> That's terrible.Best wishes to him.


I just touched base with her, she said his leg is in one of the compression casts to help avoid clotting, and his skin at the bite site is actually decaying...they are taking about the possibility of amputation.


----------



## dougell

Yeah,that can be a real possibility.How long did it take for him to get anti-venom?That gives me the chills.


----------



## 12-Ringer

From what I understand as soon as he got bit, he high-tailed it to his truck and drove himself to Cole....Lyman to Cole isn't probably 30-40mins, but not sure how long it took for him to get from the bite site to his car?


----------



## dougell

Wow,thoughts and prayers to all of them.


----------



## Bucket

a buddy/co-worker got bit in the hand close to 30 years ago while playing with a rattler. His arm turned purple clear to his armpit and was the size of his thigh. To this day he still cant straighten his pointer finger. 

I did a lot of work in parts of WV where seeing rattlers was a common occurrence, and I never did get comfortable seeing them.

I don't hate snakes, but I wouldn't be upset if I never saw another one that was alive. (although I would like a matching set of skins to put on my longbow that I am making  )


----------



## 12-Ringer

What are the laws around killing them....isn't it a no-no


----------



## dougell

It's like a $500 fine.You can protect yourself but you can't just kill one if you see one.I don't bother them when I see them but I wouldn't tolerate one around my house or camp if I had one.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> a buddy/co-worker got bit in the hand close to 30 years ago while playing with a rattler. His arm turned purple clear to his armpit and was the size of his thigh. To this day he still cant straighten his pointer finger.
> 
> I did a lot of work in parts of WV where seeing rattlers was a common occurrence, and I never did get comfortable seeing them.
> 
> I don't hate snakes, but I wouldn't be upset if I never saw another one that was alive. (although I would like a matching set of skins to put on my longbow that I am making  )


Was that the guy that got bit on Rockton mountain when the Penndot workers discovered a den about 10 yards off of rt 322,just past the Mt Zion exit?

I only know one person who got bit.He was from Penfield but logging in Sizerville state park.Luckily he had chainsaw chaps on but he still got a little venom.


----------



## dougell

I grew up in Wyoming county.When I was a kid they had bagging contests at the Noxen rattlesnake round-up.Usually the drunk guy holding the bag was the one to get bit.Even with an ambulance waiting with the door open,they always ended up in pretty bad shape.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've been to several of those contests when I was kid, Kettle Creek maybe? I can't exactly remember...for grins and giggles I'll look to see if I have an photos....if I do I'll have to post pictures of pictures or scan them as that we long before we had digital cameras in our pockets at all times like today


----------



## Mathias




----------



## superslamsam

12-Ringer said:


> There are coyotes bowing at the end of my street right now…..if you knew where I lived in Aston township you would be as surprised as I am. I know they’re around but this is a first for me here


I went to chiropractic school in Chicago. I can't tell you how many times I'd come out of a restaurant at night and coyotes would be strolling through the parking lot without a care in the world. Not a chunk of woods for miles. Amazing how they can adapt!


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> What are the laws around killing them....isn't it a no-no


You can get a permit to kill 1 per year. I have a couple buddies that keep offering to take me to get a couple for the skins, but i really don't care to be around where they are.


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Was that the guy that got bit on Rockton mountain when the Penndot workers discovered a den about 10 yards off of rt 322,just past the Mt Zion exit?
> 
> I only know one person who got bit.He was from Penfield but logging in Sizerville state park.Luckily he had chainsaw chaps on but he still got a little venom.


No, this was a geologist that caught it, then decided it would be cool to take it to a fraternity party over in state college. Had a few too many and decided to take it out to show it off. Bit him (twice actually) between the thumb and forefinger. Dumbest smart man i have ever met.


----------



## nicko

My Radisson square back canoe hasn’t seen the water in a number of years I decided it was time to resuscitate it. The foam bumpers deteriorated from exposure to the sun and all the bolts that hold them in place took on a lot of rust… Cut off the bolts, resealed all of the rivets that will be below the waterline with rubber flex seal including the patch I had to make on the bow where I sent an arrow through it about 20 years ago. Couple cans of spray paint in so far. Have foam pipe insulation to replace the bumpers. Bought a new deep cycle battery for the trolling motor and looking forward to getting it back out on the water… Luckily it is small enough that I can fit it in the back of my Explorer and it is light enough I can throw it on my back and carry it to load and unload for local solo trips on the river.


----------



## dougell

I think the Penndot guy was from out if the area and just working on a project up here.I had 3 or 4 customers on that Penndot crew.They found a den by accident and made the mistake of telling some people.This guy decided to play Steve Irwin and got nailed in the hand.Never did hear the outcome.This was probably 10+ years ago.


----------



## TauntoHawk

To join the talk about the coyotes in the south east, I got this one in 5C just in the last hour. Up north my land in NY is constant and I will have put some effort into them and racoons if I want to give the turkey poults a chance.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> To join the talk about the coyotes in the south east, I got this one in 5C just in the last hour. Up north my land in NY is constant and I will have put some effort into them and racoons if I want to give the turkey poults a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


That is a pretty ‘yote


----------



## Mr. October

Regarding rattlers and other snakes, we do a lot of camping at PA State Parks. A few years back we went to a seminar at Hickory Run State Park about reptiles of the poconos. Of course they talked about rattlers and copperheads. They gave a statistic that something like 80% of bites were to boys 10-17 years old. Go figure. What boy can resist investigating a snake?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Weedwhacked a half acre plot today after broadcasting rye…if you want something bad enough….


----------



## tyepsu

A bit surprised noone in the special regulations area has punched a tag yet. Thought we would see a few successful posts.


----------



## 138104

tyepsu said:


> A bit surprised noone in the special regulations area has punched a tag yet. Thought we would see a few successful posts.


I bet KylePA (not 100% sure of the username) got one. Maybe he’ll let us know soon. He always seems to get a doe early in the season.


----------



## gberinger

tyepsu said:


> A bit surprised noone in the special regulations area has punched a tag yet. Thought we would see a few successful posts.


Hoping the cool front coming in Friday will stir things up. First morning below 50 degrees 👍


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Found another bag target I forgot I had, a lot more life left in it then the others and have been putting it to use every other day. Nice to have a target that stops the arrows every time and you can pull them out of it with 2 fingers, I forgot what that was like 


Fishing update...
Missed a 17 day stretch this month with no fishing but my goal of 500 smallmouth is still kicking. In 16 trips to the Susquehanna River since the bass opener on June 11th, I've caught 501 fish, 470 of them smallmouth in 63+ hours of fishing. Caught more than 40 on each of my last 2 trips this month so I feel pretty confident that 1 more outing this weekend will topple the 500 goal for this season. 

Then again, I had my worst outing of the season on August 28th with only 11 caught in 3hrs and 40minutes. 2 were fantastic bass but it was painfully slow and another outing like that during this stage of the game would rather suck


----------



## Mr. October

tyepsu said:


> A bit surprised noone in the special regulations area has punched a tag yet. Thought we would see a few successful posts.


I'm not much of a summertime hunter. I may go out Saturday if the weather holds and temps get cool. Mamas with babies will get a pass though. Mostly it will be a morning in the woods to see what is going on.


----------



## Mr. October

Could be a tough year across all the southern tiers of PA and the eastern half of the state. Apparently EHD is beginning to hit hard in a lot of areas. 

Hunt cancelled at Middle Creek

Northhampton County


----------



## hobbs4421

Billy H said:


> 10 rounds, 15 seconds, 40 yards.


Thanks! That is truly a challenge for most people even without an adrenaline rush! Good shooting! I think I will test my abilities with this challenge. I don’t have a lot of experience shooting at that distance, but with practice, decent equipment and good eye sight, I think it’s challenging but feasible (at least in a practice scenario) to become proficient with this challenge. The real test is pulling it off while your life and the lives of others depends on your proficiency. I don’t know how to prepare for that…


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> What are the laws around killing them....isn't it a no-no


Don’t know the laws about killing them but If I were to kill one I wouldn’t be posting it in here. Ya just never know what will happen, seems like some animals have more rights than humans.


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Don’t know the laws about killing them but If I were to kill one I wouldn’t be posting it in here. Ya just never know what will happen, *seems like some animals have more rights than humans*.


Agree. But on the other hand people seem to go out of their way to kill snakes for no reason. It's different with the invasive down south but why so many people feel the need to whack every snake they see with a stick is beyond me.


----------



## Billy H

hobbs4421 said:


> Thanks! That is truly a challenge for most people even without an adrenaline rush! Good shooting! I think I will test my abilities with this challenge. I don’t have a lot of experience shooting at that distance, but with practice, decent equipment and good eye sight, I think it’s challenging but feasible (at least in a practice scenario) to become proficient with this challenge. The real test is pulling it off while your life and the lives of others depends on your proficiency. I don’t know how to prepare for that…


It’s tough, at least for me. I’m doing it with a full size Walther 9mm PDP with holosun optic. Something I do not carry. I do little drills almost weekly with my EDC guns but would not ever expect to do well at 40 yards with them. What Eli Dicken did was incredible. I have to believe a bit of luck was riding with him. Yes I recommend trying to stretch your range to 40 yards . It’s eye opening.


----------



## Mathias

Gun talk 😱🤣


----------



## jacobh

State game lands driving tour schedule for October announced by Pa. Game Commission


State game lands across Pennsylvania will open interior roads for driving tours on three Sundays in October.




www.pennlive.com





not sure even what Sundays we can hunt this year or if guys even hunt on these gamelands but plan accordingly


----------



## KylePA

Perry24 said:


> I bet KylePA (not 100% sure of the username) got one. Maybe he’ll let us know soon. He always seems to get a doe early in the season.


I haven't been out yet. Will probably change tonight though. I am guessing a coin flip chance I post a picture later. With kids getting older my time to hunt has gone down significantly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> State game lands driving tour schedule for October announced by Pa. Game Commission
> 
> 
> State game lands across Pennsylvania will open interior roads for driving tours on three Sundays in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pennlive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure even what Sundays we can hunt this year or if guys even hunt on these gamelands but plan accordingly


November 13
November 20
November 27


----------



## jacobh

They’re the Sundays u can hunt? Ok then hunt away y’all


----------



## TauntoHawk

tyepsu said:


> A bit surprised noone in the special regulations area has punched a tag yet. Thought we would see a few successful posts.


I chased cooler temperatures with a trip to New Hampshire 

This was a very welcome sight Saturday morning









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> I bet KylePA (not 100% sure of the username) got one. Maybe he’ll let us know soon. He always seems to get a doe early in the season.


i don't think he has sat in a tree yet this year! I know he will be out this weekend and i will be out tonight, tomorrow night and saturday am.


----------



## jacobh

I went out last night had a doe and 2 young ones 25 yds just could t bring myself to shooting her


----------



## ZDC

Yeah I pass on any doe with fawns especially if they have spots. If it's later in the season I'd consider it. Assuming that the fawns looked like they could fare well on their own


----------



## jacobh

None have spots here just still couldn’t do it. I’m getting soft in my old age


----------



## Mathias

I haven’t gone yet and won’t shoot a doe now regardless. Contemplated hunting tomorrow am but it looks like it’ll be windy.
‘Keep hoping for these forecast thunderstorms which seem to be diminishing as usual 😠


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> I haven’t gone yet and won’t shoot a doe now regardless. Contemplated hunting tomorrow am but it looks like it’ll be windy.
> ‘Keep hoping for these forecast thunderstorms which seem to be diminishing as usual 😠
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So True. We need this cool down they talked about


----------



## nicko

Raining now in Spring City… Cool down will be coming shortly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

POURING in Bucktown....coming down in buckets....radar scans looks like will be out of here before dusk...might be one of those nights for those who have quick to get to access to get out this evening....


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> POURING in Bucktown....coming down in buckets....radar scans looks like will be out of here before dusk...might be one of those nights for those who have quick to get to access to get out this evening....


_Sigh_ .. I have no chance of hunting during the week these days. Perhaps in a few more years.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

this morning was completely dead for me in 5C. ended up walking a mile or so and eventually found a couple of tracks, but nothing worth going back into that spot for. probably won't be back out again until next week.


----------



## Spac433

12-Ringer said:


> There are coyotes bowing at the end of my street right now…..if you knew where I lived in Aston township you would be as surprised as I am. I know they’re around but this is a first for me here


We have them here in Springfield as well. Seen one last weekend.


----------



## Gene94

67° and windy here. Deer are in the fields eating already. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not bad for a rattle can cleanup.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Agree. But on the other hand people seem to go out of their way to kill snakes for no reason. It's different with the invasive down south but why so many people feel the need to whack every snake they see with a stick is beyond me.


Maybe because they’d like to jump over a log with out having to worry about getting bit by a poisonous snake and then have to face likely amputation. Or because they have little kids who they want to protect? Seems like enough reason to me…


----------



## jacobh

Looks pretty good Nick


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Looks pretty good Nick


I bought it at French Creek outfitters when they were in their old location over on Route 100.

I was going to replace the Radisson decals which I painted over but they are $50 for two of them. I think I’ll pass.


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Maybe because they’d like to jump over a log with out having to worry about getting bit by a poisonous snake and then have to face likely amputation. Or because they have little kids who they want to protect? Seems like enough reason to me…


Perhaps. But it doesn’t explain the need to scream “Ewwwww!” and kill every garter and black snake they see. 

And if you live in country native to snakes, the expression “Look before you leap” seems like good advice. I’m also not so sure setting the example of destroying anything that could be dangerous is the greatest example it’s at either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

The white oaks in my yard have dropped a ton. If you're not on them I'm seeing deer in green which I assume is clover.


----------



## ZDC

48 degrees, light wind blowing east, awesome conclusion to the first day of fall in NW PA


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Not bad for a rattle can cleanup.
> 
> View attachment 7704303
> View attachment 7704304
> View attachment 7704305
> View attachment 7704306


I like it a lot[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

No shooter but a cool pic. Fall has arrived in northern Pa 😃


----------



## rogersb

Mathias said:


> No shooter but a cool pic. Fall has arrived in northern Pa 😃
> View attachment 7704469


That buck might not be a shooter right when he steps out, but if he hangs around eating acorns for 10 minutes he might become a shooter 😁


----------



## gberinger

Mathias said:


> No shooter but a cool pic. Fall has arrived in northern Pa 😃
> View attachment 7704469


I wouldn’t even hesitate to shoot at that one. 🥴

I take what I can get when I only have 9 acres to hunt.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> I haven't been out yet. Will probably change tonight though. I am guessing a coin flip chance I post a picture later. With kids getting older my time to hunt has gone down significantly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















Snuck out from 530 to dark. Ended up working much later than expected. Ended up seeing 8 deer or so. Not exactly sure. The only ones in range ended up being what I didn't want to shoot. The wind was blowing EVERY single direction which had two big does with fawns super spooky. Nice first sit though for the season...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

gberinger said:


> I wouldn’t even hesitate to shoot at that one. [emoji3061]
> 
> I take what I can get when I only have 9 acres to hunt.


Less then 5 here. 3 points or more on one side is a shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> No shooter but a cool pic. Fall has arrived in northern Pa 😃
> View attachment 7704469


Dead deer in my book.


----------



## Mathias

Sat the back deck ‘stand’ at sunup with my .17WSM just in case Wlie E. was lurking about. First night this week, no pics on camera about 250yds from house. We arrived at sundown. Smart critters.
Woodies on pond and deer picking crabapple’s in the fields.


----------



## ianb1116

Quiet morning here in 5C. Nice temperature at 49F but a tad windy. Had a doe blowing (presumably at me) before first light somewhere about 30-40 yards north. Been quiet since save a few squirrels and a fox.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The high that moved in yesterday afternoon had deer on their feet starting at 11:00AM...one of the neat/interesting aspects of the cell cams is that I can track that type of data in more real time...for example the two cams we have in a particular area started getting hits around 10:30AM yesterday and not doe and fawns, 6 different buck including 3 studs...they weren't together, but to see this caliber of deer up on their feet basically between 11-4 got me to thinking and so I pulled access to the weather station and sure enough a sharp increase in pressure from 9AM-9PM...small storm rolled through early and cleared and those deer were moving....there is one 8 that is going to be very tough to pass, he's a hog, but I guess to get shot one of the two 10's or the 12, someone might just have to let him pass. He seems to hold the second largest body of the bunch and carries more mass than two of the others (including the 12). Not the best pic, but good enough to make the point.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'll be in that blind next Saturday....hopefully the parade is still ongoing.....


----------



## Mathias

Despite the winds gusting here, the buck I posted and 2 others just walked into my clover plot minutes ago.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## yetihunter1

Saw three doe last night but never got closer than 60yds. The wind gusts were killing me, i was set up lower on a ridge and the gusts would blow the way i was expecting but then i would get almost like a backdraft after each big gust. I should of gotten down because i feel ever deer in the area knew i was there....or atleast in the woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gusting pretty good this morning...a buddy and his son each shot a doe this morning in NorCo.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Gusting pretty good this morning...a buddy and his son each shot a doe this morning in NorCo.


yeah it was rocking this am but i saw quite a few deer out in fields still as i drove my boys to daycare this am. Congrats to your friend and son!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know its not December 23rd, but I have to air a grievance.....*** is wrong with people in this world????

I shared earlier that my buddy and his son both shot a doe in NorCo, what he didn't share with me was that they hadn't found his son's deer yet. He called around 10:15 and asked if I could give him a hand. I cut out of the office early and met them at their truck. Brief discussion and hike to the shot site site and we made rather short order out of finding her, it was clearly a mom and her yearling from this spring. We got the deer back to the truck about 20-mins ago and there is a small group of folks there, now mind you he has an open bed 4-door Silverado and his doe is already in the bed. Their stands, a bow, and two rubbermaid totes on the back seat, the kid took his bow with him on the search as a precaution against finding it still alive. We approach the truck, all of us in camo, me carrying the kids bow, and the dad and kid dragging the deer (again it was maybe 70lbs). These people started in on us as if we had just murdered Mother Teresa. One concerned citizen asked for my ID and when I politely asked to see hers first, she took a picture of me, then proceeded to snap pictures of my buddy and his son, their truck, their license plate, my car my license plate...so enough is enough right....luckily I have a few connections in the area and get a local LEO and the local retired PAGC Deputy to show up. We were well withing our rights, parked appropriately; LUCKILY I happened to have my license in my pack because I was carrying his bow on the way out; bottom line there was nothing out of bounds for what we were doing.

What should have been a nice celebration for a father and son (who shot his first ever deer) turned into a first class $$HHiT show, complete with police and harassment claims filed. I just don't get it Be interesting if we end up as interweb celebrities, to be honest; I sure hope so as maybe I could turn into some liable or slander case; certainly not in my nature to be that way, but someone needs to take a stand against this crap. Some may remember that I had a Sonic shake thrown at me from a moving vehicle last year as I was approaching my vehicle from the woods wearing my camo jumpsuit. I was checking trail cams and parked along 23. The 'vintage' camo jumpsuit stays in my ride, along with an older pair of 16" alpha burly's for such occasions, both doused in Sawyers.

Sorry for the rant, can't wait to get on the boat later and fill a bushel full of crabs.


----------



## yetihunter1

Thats not cool, there are places i hunt that are frequented by hikers and bikers that park in the same area i do and this is a constant fear i have when dragging out a deer on a morning hunt. Haven't had that type of interaction yet in the field but have had it knocking on doors for permission. Sorry your friends son had his first deer ruined by some rude and uneducated people.


----------



## dougell

It's not just in SE pa.I live in about as ******* of an area as you can live and I've dealt with it twice in the past 5 years.There's a twp road about a mile from my house that's a dead end.A lady patrols that road and harasses everyone she sees.Asks to see ID,HUNTING Lic ETC.She owns a narrow stretch on both sides of the road that's approx 15 acres total and thinks she owns everything.A few years ago,my son killed a doe,where he was allowed to be and called me at work to help him drag it out.I was waiting at a gate for him to come out,which is about 10 yards from her property line when she pulled in.She started on me immediately,asking to see ID and I told her to blow it out her arse.I hammered on her for a few minutes and she calmed right down.Ever since then,she couldn't be any nicer when she sees either one of us.I have a very low tolerance for mouthy people and I struggle very hard to keep my cool.Usually it doesn't end well.Trying to be reasonable with nut cases usually doesn't get the desired result in my experience.


----------



## Mathias

Sprayed the plot with fertilizer and added a scent post with preorbital. Coming in nicely now as there has been plentiful rains of late. The entire time I was cutting around the house with the little Deere, deer were in the plot throwing me an occasional glance. Hoping something comes to visit the post this evening or tomorrow morning.
Now it’s winery time with my wife for our one unhealthy indulgence, and it’s not the wine.
Good luck anyone back home hitting the stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good Matt!!!!!


----------



## Mathias

[emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> I'll be in that blind next Saturday....hopefully the parade is still ongoing.....


Wish you or your dad better luck hunting that blind this year, seemed like every time there was a shooter near it last season, nobody was in it.


----------



## nicko

I had one experience in the woods with an anti… She came charging right up to me but I remained calm, let her spout, and replied with rational answers. I think that got her even more fired up. Within an hour, I made sure to leave a message for the individual who grants his permission to hunt on this property to let him know what happened. Good thing I did because I found out later on that she was in his office on Monday morning going bat chit crazy. He sent her on her way. 

Don’t try to argue with a crazy person, they’ll simply wear you down with experience.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Trying to be reasonable with nut cases usually doesn't get the desired result in my experience.


Solid observation for AT and life in general! 😉


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot him at your pond set Oct 22…


----------



## Gene94

Got deer?









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

44 degrees. Heading out for the first sit of the year in a bit.


----------



## Mr. October

This season is doomed. I found all my hunting clothes and other garments, my safety harness wasn’t hopelessly tangled, and I didn’t forget anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck guys!


----------



## Mathias

Low of 37 and a touch of frost. Nice buck LTG.


----------



## CBB

Good luck to you guys out there. No wind and pretty chilly here. 
1 more week


----------



## nicko

Good luck to the early birds.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Perhaps. But it doesn’t explain the need to scream “Ewwwww!” and kill every garter and black snake they see.
> 
> And if you live in country native to snakes, the expression “Look before you leap” seems like good advice. I’m also not so sure setting the example of destroying anything that could be dangerous is the greatest example it’s at either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mr. October said:


> Perhaps. But it doesn’t explain the need to scream “Ewwwww!” and kill every garter and black snake they see.
> 
> And if you live in country native to snakes, the expression “Look before you leap” seems like good advice. I’m also not so sure setting the example of destroying anything that could be dangerous is the greatest example it’s at either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I hear ya. I don’t go ewww and get creeped out about garter snakes. Non venomous snakes are welcome around my property and so are all creatures as long as they aren’t a threat to my little ones.
But with regard to killing dangerous things/setting an example…each individual should be responsible for deciding what is best for his/her family, and if an animal or creature is destroyed for the safety and preservation of family/kids, then I think the example that is being set is that the safety of humans is more important than the safety of dangerous animals/creatures. I’m sure PETA would disagree with me but that’s okay. 
I’m fortunate in that I’ve never had to make that decision as I live in an area that is not overpopulated with dangerous snakes.


----------



## hobbs4421

For those hunting and getting ready for the season. please remember to use your safety harnesses/protective equipment. I know from experience what can happen when ya fail to strap in to the tree. I fell 20 years ago and still have issues today. Had a pretty serious surgery as a result of NOT wearing my safety vest. God bless, have fun and be smart/safe!


----------



## nicko

Never used one but I’ve seen them in the woods. Does this look like an old Baker stand?


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> For those hunting and getting ready for the season. please remember to use your safety harnesses/protective equipment. I know from experience what can happen when ya fail to strap in to the tree. I fell 20 years ago and still have issues today. Had a pretty serious surgery as a result of NOT wearing my safety vest. God bless, have fun and be smart/safe!


Great reminder! Too many "feel from tree" threads every year.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Never used one but I’ve seen them in the woods. Does this look like an old Baker stand?
> 
> View attachment 7705227


Not to me. They didn't have attached seats like that. That might be one of the old Loc On's.


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> This season is doomed. I found all my hunting clothes and other garments, my safety harness wasn’t hopelessly tangled, and I didn’t forget anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My season may be salvaged. I did in fact forget a couple things and I dropped my head net out of the tree.


----------



## nicko

I haven’t sunk yet


----------



## LetThemGrow

Rode the D&L trail today in the Jim Thorpe area….


----------



## CBB

Took Lethemgrow advice. Spread winter rye, mowed with tractor. Helped neighbor place his deer shanty where he wanted it and set a stand out back where i killed my wide 8 in 2018. 

The logging is going to change things a little bit. Going to relearn the property for a couple years


----------



## LetThemGrow

Looks like cooler weather has the deer moving better….


----------



## vonfoust

Got home this morning from CO. Exhausting hunt that was rather unsuccessful. Much of it above 11000 feet in an area where even a resident told me "That's some big country." He was right. Got into some areas where we figured even if we got a shot we couldn't ethically get an elk out.
Downloading pictures while getting archery stuff ready for next week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Wish you or your dad better luck hunting that blind this year, seemed like every time there was a shooter near it last season, nobody was in it.


I’d be willing to bet that’s the case for many of us but until the prevalence of cellular transmission cameras none of us really knew it for sure. I do know these cameras add a whole other dimension to the ‘I wonder if I picked the right stand’ dilemma that many of us have. Hahaha


The absolute worst is when my Dad got out of the blind early and the buck appeared with about 10-mins of shooting light left.


----------



## ZDC

My dad had some bad luck last year

2 times he would have a buck walking in towards him but a mama doe that got behind him would go crazy with snorting and blowing. Which would make the buck uneasy and walk away. 😂

But hey I guess that's hunting


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I’d be willing to bet that’s the case for many of us but until the prevalence of cellular transmission cameras none of us really knew it for sure. *I do know these cameras add a whole other dimension to the ‘I wonder if I picked the right stand’ dilemma that many of us have*. Hahaha
> 
> 
> The absolute worst is when my Dad got out of the blind early and the buck appeared with about 10-mins of shooting light left.


Right? I haven't gone the cellular cam route yet. For me personally (and I am NOT passing judgement on anyone else) it takes technology 1 step too far. And the other side is, I'd really rather not know. It's a lot easier to sit in the stand and be hopeful than it is to sit in the stand knowing you probably aren't going to see anything because a deer hasn't shown up on any camera for days. Reminds me of when I used to happily fish away the afternoon before I had a fish finder telling me "Hey, there isn't a fish to be seen down here."

It is interesting to read the articles about the western states in particular that are banning cellular game cameras altogether and severely restricting the use of non-cellular cameras.


----------



## jlh42581

I covered a lot of ground today. I should say eliminated.

I hate it when I see something map wise that should be great and it's a total bust. Life of the public land hunter I suppose.


----------



## BGM51

Little up close and personal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

Very personal.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> I’d be willing to bet that’s the case for many of us but until the prevalence of cellular transmission cameras none of us really knew it for sure. I do know these cameras add a whole other dimension to the ‘I wonder if I picked the right stand’ dilemma that many of us have. Hahaha
> 
> 
> The absolute worst is when my Dad got out of the blind early and the buck appeared with about 10-mins of shooting light left.


I didn't mean anything negative about using cellular cams or cams in general, but yeah, I think most people who have run any kind of cams had have that issue a few times. There are however no guarantees things would have played out the same if you had been there though. Perhaps the wind was wrong to hunt that spot or you could have bumped that deer or others on the way in that could have altered everything...etc... etc. You never know is right and most of the time a good buck appears, they do so unexpectedly.

I did the same thing your dad did in the last few days of archery in 2017, it cost me a chance at a great buck. Sometimes it's just not meant to be...


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Right? I haven't gone the cellular cam route yet. For me personally (and I am NOT passing judgement on anyone else) it takes technology 1 step too far. And the other side is, I'd really rather not know. It's a lot easier to sit in the stand and be hopeful than it is to sit in the stand knowing you probably aren't going to see anything because a deer hasn't shown up on any camera for days. Reminds me of when I used to happily fish away the afternoon before I had a fish finder telling me "Hey, there isn't a fish to be seen down here."
> 
> It is interesting to read the articles about the western states in particular that are banning cellular game cameras altogether and severely restricting the use of non-cellular cameras.


I don't own a cellphone to even bother with cellular cams but I know what you're getting at. I had a scenario last year where I would have done things much differently if I'd had one in the same place instead the standard cam I did. I wouldn't have walked right into the buck and doe standing in front of my stand that morning. Pretty good odds they were going to come right past another spot I would have been in instead, that was ahead of them.

I do think that would have been an unfair advantage to have had, but like anything else it's just a tool and it's use or misuse is at the discretion of the user.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Had an unforeseen issue to deal with yesterday so didn't get to the river like I'd hoped, but after the first round of heavier rain passed through today, I put my camera in a Ziploc, threw the rain jacket in my vest (just in case) and boogied down to the river on my bike. Rode right up on a doe feeding that would have made for some nice pics, but my wet breaks squeaked, which drew her attention to me... and off she went.

First thing I noticed after reaching the river is that it came about a 1 and a half feet or more since Wednesday pm when I was last out, though it was still clear. That meant 2 things to me....#1. I wasn't going to wade out to where the best fishing was unless I wanted to go deeper than my waist (and still might not have gotten there without going deeper and possibly falling over in the current). #2. My testicles said under no circumstances are you to venture out that deep in this cold water while wearing shorts! 

I elected to listen to point #2 and never ventured in any further than 10-15yds from shore, just below the nether region. 

First fish of the day was a 17" smallie, good start!. Caught some more and then hit a spot I hadn't all season. No joke, I thought to myself about how I usually catch a good one from there and on the 2nd or 3rd cast, I hooked into a chunk that took a few minutes to land! First 2 hours of fishing was fairly decent but it slowed down to 7 fish for hour 3 and then got much slower after that. At one point I debated trying an afternoon later this week but then considered how much rain we "might" get and what it might do to the river so I decided to grind on.

Probably took me another 1 and a half hours of grinding (if not closer to 2) to catch the last 8 bass I needed to reach 30 for the day (500 for the season) but I ended up getting there. After I finally reached the 500 mark, I turned around and quick fished the rest of the way back down through where I just came up and caught 3 more, one of those a nice bass. Struggle to reach the final few till 500 and then catch 3 rapidly after... go figure! 

Ended up only being lightly rained to drizzled on so I never brought out the rain gear. Even had some sun for an hour or so. Not 10-15 minutes after I got home though, an out of nowhere t-storm rumbled and dumped a bucket for a bit, was glad I missed that!

2nd longest outing of the season today since it turned into a grind. Roughly 5 and a half hours for 38 fish.. 33 smallmouth and 5 jumbo chubs.
Total fishing time in 17 trips this season...just shy of 69 hours. 539 total fish caught... 503 smallmouth. I might go out one more time during this final week for a last hoorah but either way, I'm golden. Not that you can't go out in October and later to catch them, but I rarely ever have after they officially go out of season.

Nicest one of the day, just shy of 19".








Smallest of the day and foul hooked in the head!
















500th bass was only about a 10" but the 499th made the 3rd 17" for the outing...


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I’d be willing to bet that’s the case for many of us but until the prevalence of cellular transmission cameras none of us really knew it for sure. I do know these cameras add a whole other dimension to the ‘I wonder if I picked the right stand’ dilemma that many of us have. Hahaha
> 
> 
> The absolute worst is when my Dad got out of the blind early and the buck appeared with about 10-mins of shooting light left.


This is my first season using them this year and in my first couple sits i have had deer show up at the one furthest away from where i sat that day....pure torture.....


----------



## superslamsam

Can't wait until Saturday! Got all the rest of my stands checked out yesterday, bows are ready to go and as of now, the weather looks decent for Saturday!


----------



## hobbs4421

I had a productive weekend scouting and hanging a stand in a new spot. I hung the stand near a couple apple orchards and in the wooded area between fields. There was all kinds of deer sign. While scouting I noticed a heavy trail going through the middle of the transition area, so I followed it and within about 50 yards I found 5 interesting trails and they were 20 yards from a big solid maple tree so I hung the stand. Behind the maple tree there were 3 more heavy trails intersecting that I didn’t even know about and they were less than 5 yards from the tree stand. I am looking forward to hunting that spot, but I need to be patient and wait for the right wind. This spot is about 100 yards from a thick over/grown bedding area that holds a lot of deer and the occasional bear. Can’t wait!


----------



## ZDC

Just need to make it through the week guys


----------



## ZDC

This weekend I pulled my hunting clothes that I had left outside, back in and into a bin. Got all my gear packed into my bag (knives , range finder, zip ties, rope, etc.) 

Also did the final shooting of my broadheads and made 1 ragged hole with all 4 of my hunting arrows (shot them individually to avoid losing all my fletchings). Took them all inside and got them back to shaving sharp. 

Looks like I've got a morning sit for my target buck, and hopefully later in the day will have time to go out to the farm and have a chance at a doe.


----------



## Gene94

yetihunter1 said:


> This is my first season using them this year and in my first couple sits i have had deer show up at the one furthest away from where i sat that day....pure torture.....


Yeah, happened to me last year. I love them and hate them at the same time. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Found a hang on and a camera yesterday couldn't have been more than 50 yards off the parking lot right on the main trail.

Guy is gonna have a fun season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Found a hang on and a camera yesterday couldn't have been more than 50 yards off the parking lot right on the main trail.
> 
> Guy is gonna have a fun season.



Might be surprised, there is a local spot near here, where the most productive area is literally within 100 yards of the parking lot....funny watching guys hiking up the hill. Key is to be the first one there and settled before everyone else starts showing up, usually not an issue for me. I passed three different 8's from that stand last year, all around 9:30ish...my personal thoughts on the matter are that other wandering around move the deer toward their comfortable escape routes, which this particular area happens to be....as long as you are in and in early its almost a guarntee to see a deer, once the crowds arrive. I've learned A LOT about suburban deer behavior from that spot. For example, dog walkers, hikers, bikers hit the woods and the deer freeze and watch, even if already bedded, they just watch...not let anyone of them (like a hunter) step 10' off any of the walking/hiking trails and they're gone, they don't wait and watch. It's very clear they know where humans are supposed to be and where they are now...even if a dog walker goes off trail to catch their often unleashed pooch, POOF, gone the deer get up and go....has been an interesting study over the years.


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> For example, dog walkers, hikers, bikers hit the woods and the deer freeze and watch, even if already bedded, they just watch...not let anyone of them (like a hunter) step 10' off any of the walking/hiking trails and they're gone, they don't wait and watch. It's very clear they know where humans are supposed to be and where they are not...even if a dog walker goes off trail to catch their often unleashed pooch, POOF, gone the deer get up and go....has been an interesting study over the years.


I've noticed that as well, things such as people taking out the trash or walking a dog can change things up quite a bit. 

2 years ago I shot a doe behind my house. She had been kicked up by someone who had gotten out the lawn mower.


----------



## hobbs4421

I shot my bow yesterday a couple times with field points and with broad heads and my setup is ready! I feel confident. The remainder of the week I will shoot primarily from my raised deck(15’). And I’ll strictly be shooting at 3d deer targets. I am bummed about not being able to find any of my trail cams. Lol can’t for the life of me find them.


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> Might be surprised, there is a local spot near here, where the most productive area is literally within 100 yards of the parking lot....funny watching guys hiking up the hill. Key is to be the first one there and settled before everyone else starts showing up, usually not an issue for me. I passed three different 8's from that stand last year, all around 9:30ish...my personal thoughts on the matter are that other wandering around move the deer toward their comfortable escape routes, which this particular area happens to be....as long as you are in and in early its almost a guarntee to see a deer, once the crowds arrive. I've learned A LOT about suburban deer behavior from that spot. For example, dog walkers, hikers, bikers hit the woods and the deer freeze and watch, even if already bedded, they just watch...not let anyone of them (like a hunter) step 10' off any of the walking/hiking trails and they're gone, they don't wait and watch. It's very clear they know where humans are supposed to be and where they are not...even if a dog walker goes off trail to catch their often unleashed pooch, POOF, gone the deer get up and go....has been an interesting study over the years.


I have a stand on private land only 50 yards off the tractor trail. Hunters often drive past me to get to the higher parts of the farm. If I only have a short time to hunt I hit that stand if I get good wind. I’ve killed a bunch of deer out of that stand. I have other stands that are further up the mountain but this one seems to be a regular travel route for deer because it’s 100 yards from a bedding area and it’s in an apple orchard. I can sneak in very quickly and quietly usually without spooking deer.


----------



## dougell

Gene94 said:


> Yeah, happened to me last year. I love them and hate them at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I started using trail cams back in the days of the 35mm cameras.It gave me something to do in the off season and I had some fun with it.The only two bucks I ever killed that I had on camera were shot close to 2 miles from where I got them on camera.Over the years,it was one malfuction after the other and now I'm down to two cameras that haven't seen a month in the woods over the past two years.I highly doubt that I'll go the cell cam route.


----------



## CBB

Went to a broadhead shoot with the wife yesterday. Bows are tuned and rocking. My gear has been ready for a week. Still setting a couple stands. No worries.

The plan is to hold out for my best archery buck this year... sometimes the trigger finger gets itchy...

Also, still need to get my NY tag. Stand is set


----------



## dougell

My son's girlfriend rolled her jeep yesterday on the wet roads after leaving our house.When the twp police showed up,they told me that they found 3 dead deer floating in Sandy lick creek right which flows right through Dubois.Waiting for test results but they think it's EHD.First I've heard of it close to here.


----------



## vonfoust

After spending that frustrating week in CO I'm getting scared that the first legal buck that comes past is going to accidentally end up with an arrow through it. Going to take a lot of willpower


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> My son's girlfriend rolled her jeep yesterday on the wet roads after leaving our house.When the twp police showed up,they told me that they found 3 dead deer floating in Sandy lick creek right which flows right through Dubois.Waiting for test results but they think it's EHD.First I've heard of it close to here.


Thats not good...about the deer or the young lady's wreck. Hope she is okay.


----------



## dougell

She was fine but the jeep's a gonner.Mud tires on a wet,hill with several S curves is a bad combination.The EHD is just speculation at this point.Hopefully it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> My son's girlfriend rolled her jeep yesterday on the wet roads after leaving our house.When the twp police showed up,they told me that they found 3 dead deer floating in Sandy lick creek right which flows right through Dubois.Waiting for test results but they think it's EHD.First I've heard of it close to here.


I hope she's ok!!


----------



## dougell

She's fine.A liitle shook up but hopefully a valuable lesson learned.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> My son's girlfriend rolled her jeep yesterday on the wet roads after leaving our house.When the twp police showed up,they told me that they found 3 dead deer floating in Sandy lick creek right which flows right through Dubois.Waiting for test results but they think it's EHD.First I've heard of it close to here.


Sounds fairly typical of the disease. The deer run a very high fever while the disease kills them and they typically find water to lay in. I know it is present from MD up to NY and to the East so no reason to believe it wouldn't be up that way too.

I'm glad she wasn't hurt.


----------



## dougell

I wonder how long before they confirm it or not.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I wonder how long before they confirm it or not.


Do you know if they will let you know one way or another?


----------



## Mr. October

EHD is also rampant in Ohio and Indiana apparently. EHD Update: Heavy Reports in Ohio, Indiana | National Deer Association


----------



## dougell

I have no clue.I do know the warden so maybe I'll give him a call in a few days.The guy who told me is a twp cop and he was on scene when they pulled the deer out of the creek.Other than that,I haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I have no clue.I do know the warden so maybe I'll give him a call in a few days.The guy who told me is a twp cop and he was on scene when they pulled the deer out of the creek.Other than that,I haven't heard a peep.


Well from the article I linked above it sounds like most places aside from Ohio and Indiana, the effects are minimal and localized. So hopefully if it is it doesn't affect things too much. We just need an early frost to kill off the midges.


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Might be surprised, there is a local spot near here, where the most productive area is literally within 100 yards of the parking lot....funny watching guys hiking up the hill. Key is to be the first one there and settled before everyone else starts showing up, usually not an issue for me. I passed three different 8's from that stand last year, all around 9:30ish...my personal thoughts on the matter are that other wandering around move the deer toward their comfortable escape routes, which this particular area happens to be....as long as you are in and in early its almost a guarntee to see a deer, once the crowds arrive. I've learned A LOT about suburban deer behavior from that spot. For example, dog walkers, hikers, bikers hit the woods and the deer freeze and watch, even if already bedded, they just watch...not let anyone of them (like a hunter) step 10' off any of the walking/hiking trails and they're gone, they don't wait and watch. It's very clear they know where humans are supposed to be and where they are now...even if a dog walker goes off trail to catch their often unleashed pooch, POOF, gone the deer get up and go....has been an interesting study over the years.


I shot one of my biggest bucks from a stand I could see the laps of passengers in the car. This wasn't one of those setups


----------



## BGM51

Love pics of bears. Here's a few bear doing the two step.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGM51 said:


> Love pics of bears. Here's a few bear doing the two step.
> View attachment 7706622
> View attachment 7706623
> View attachment 7706624
> View attachment 7706625
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bears cannot resist the Bruce branch.


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I shot one of my biggest bucks from a stand I could see the laps of passengers in the car. This wasn't one of those setups


I've shot numerous deer with the smell of McDonalds french fries in the air. Also, the perfumery aroma of a clothes dryer vent, the gentle hum of leaf blowers, and a high school public address announcer calling out the names of the Antietam HS homecoming queen and king.


----------



## Mathias

who knew?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> After spending that frustrating week in CO I'm getting scared that the first legal buck that comes past is going to accidentally end up with an arrow through it. Going to take a lot of willpower


I've thought about shooting the first one every season for the last few years now, but when the time came, I restrained myself.

Sometimes that first one to give you a good shot is a decent buck, typically hasn't been for me though. Last year on the opening morning I was watching several doe and was getting ready to take one until about a 15" wide 6pt showed up. I was going to take him but didn't like the shot angle I had at 32yds. While waiting for the buck to offer a better shot, the doe got much closer and went on by me... I ended up not getting a better shot at that buck anyway.

This season, your guess is as good as mine as to what I might do when the time comes, cause I don't yet know myself.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've thought about shooting the first one every season for the last few years now, but when the time came, I restrained myself.
> 
> Sometimes that first one to give you a good shot is a decent buck, typically hasn't been for me though. Last year on the opening morning I was watching several doe and was getting ready to take one until about a 15" wide 6pt showed up. I was going to take him but didn't like the shot angle I had at 32yds. While waiting for the buck to offer a better shot, the doe got much closer and went on by me... I ended up not getting a better shot at that buck anyway.
> 
> This season, your guess is as good as mine as to what I might do when the time comes, cause I don't yet know myself.


Same here. Last season was the first time in years that I was hunting a specific buck. Most years (like this one) it just all depends on the moment. And how much bird hunting I feel like doing.


----------



## jacobh

I’m with u Chris I want to get what I need and focus on birds!!


----------



## Mathias

A fantastic first sit of the year. About 15 deer seen, all does/fawns. Numerous shot opportunities. Heard one subtle grunt but saw nothing. Lots of pics and videos. What a happy place the treestand is. My Son had given me this Firate Lite pullover a while back, first time wearing it, great piece of gear.


----------



## hobbs4421

Last night I installed my new TOTA heads and shot from an elevated platform at my deer targets. It felt about as close to a hunting scenario as I could ask for and I hit right on the money. I feel confident! Those heads are sharp and accurate. Hope they make for some good blood trails this season!


----------



## ZDC

I've been shooting broadheads a lot this week so far and every shoot I take I just feel more and more confident


----------



## dougell

hobbs4421 said:


> Last night I installed my new TOTA heads and shot from an elevated platform at my deer targets. It felt about as close to a hunting scenario as I could ask for and I hit right on the money. I feel confident! Those heads are sharp and accurate. Hope they make for some good blood trails this season!


I bought pack of the 4 bladed vented ones to try this year.They flew good but after a dozen or so shots,the blades really seems to nick up easily just in a new foam target.Last week I took a shot with one and when I pulled it out,the one blade snapped completely off..


----------



## nicko

Woods or water, it’s a great day to not be inside.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

61°, breezy and overcast here, hope your catching a few Nick


----------



## ZDC

58, Overcast and windy. Supposed to be like that all week here in my corner of PA


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Woods or water, it’s a great day to not be inside.
> View attachment 7707479
> View attachment 7707481


I will just have to live vicariously through you as i sit here at my desk.....


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> I will just have to live vicariously through you as i sit here at my desk.....


This leads into my pro tip of the week. 


If you get fired you an hunt whenever you want


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> This leads into my pro tip of the week.
> 
> 
> If you get fired you an hunt whenever you want


I’d be hunting for a way to pay the mortgage….


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> This also leads into my 2nd pro tip of the week.
> 
> If you find a tree stand on public land without a tag , congratulations it's now yours. Go sell it on eBay.


I personally couldn’t do that. Suppose the owner tagged it and the first crooked person removed the tag out of spite. Then the second crooked person takes stand since it’s “not tagged”. Just wouldn’t feel right to me.


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> Woods or water, it’s a great day to not be inside.
> View attachment 7707479
> View attachment 7707481


Spring City section of the Skuke? Find any hungry bass? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Spring City section of the Skuke? Find any hungry bass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep…..dropped in down from the RR and motored up to the old dam (gone) that was on the edge of the game lands. Only had two hits and lost both. River not quite what it used to be around here.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Yep…..dropped in down from the RR and motored up to the old dam (gone) that was on the edge of the game lands. Only had two hits and lost both. River not quite what it used to be around here.


That river doesn't sound like much fun to fish in. What happened that it's not as good as it used to be?


----------



## Mr. October

It would be a good morning to be in a tree stand if one didn't have to make the donuts . . .


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> It would be a good morning to be in a tree stand if one didn't have to make the donuts . . .


Some of the youngsters in here have no idea what you are referencing with that statement ........ or do you really work at Dunkin?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yep…..dropped in down from the RR and motored up to the old dam (gone) that was on the edge of the game lands. Only had two hits and lost both. River not quite what it used to be around here.


The catfish have just about killed the bass population along that run...if you want some fun, go out at a dusk with some siz3 5/0 circle hooks and catfish bait of your choice. We have a few guys at work that do this multiple times per week and they get some BIG ones, specifically in the area where that old dam was....guy caught a 30lb flathead Monday night just after dark, using his secret bait (haha). When he cleaned it, it has two small bass in its belly.


----------



## jacobh

I used to fish that dam when I was younger was amazing for big carp. Talked to a guy yesterday he said carp are few and far between now there. Seems like even fishing has really fallen in this area


----------



## jacobh

All we do in the river anymore is let the dog “swim”. Well he goes up to his back not actually paddle


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> I used to fish that dam when I was younger was amazing for big carp. Talked to a guy yesterday he said carp are few and far between now there. Seems like even fishing has really fallen in this area


Yep, sePA is the real deal 🤣


----------



## jacobh

Haha no doubt. Every back yard has a hunter in it nowadays


----------



## ZDC

But what if that's were the bucks are


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> The catfish have just about killed the bass population along that run...if you want some fun, go out at a dusk with some siz3 5/0 circle hooks and catfish bait of your choice. We have a few guys at work that do this multiple times per week and they get some BIG ones, specifically in the area where that old dam was....guy caught a 30lb flathead Monday night just after dark, using his secret bait (haha). When he cleaned it, it has two small bass in its belly.


I was going to say the exact same thing Joe… Particularly the flat heads. The section of the river that’s closest to my house, they would have overnight catfish tournaments and wave them in in the morning at one of the boat ramps and release all them at the same spot. I fished that section on Saturday and did not get one hit.


----------



## jacobh

ZDC they have to be there that’s all that’s around our area are houses anymore


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> The catfish have just about killed the bass population along that run...if you want some fun, go out at a dusk with some siz3 5/0 circle hooks and catfish bait of your choice. We have a few guys at work that do this multiple times per week and they get some BIG ones, specifically in the area where that old dam was....guy caught a 30lb flathead Monday night just after dark, using his secret bait (haha). When he cleaned it, it has two small bass in its belly.


 Eating an old 30 pounder out of the Skuke! Especially in that area. 😮 No thanks,, Toxin city.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Eating an old 30 pounder out of the Skuke! Especially in that area. 😮 No thanks,, Toxin city.


I feel like there's a Keith Richards meme in there.


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> This leads into my pro tip of the week.
> 
> 
> If you get fired you an hunt whenever you want


As LTG said, after buying my new house, if I got fired just to hunt i would be making the choice of hunting up a new job or hunting up a safe place to live (because my wife would kill me).....that mortgage/bills battle is no joke.


----------



## Lcavok99

jacobh said:


> Haha no doubt. Every back yard has a hunter in it nowadays


Can confirm. 7 for 7 so far knocking on doors finding the homeowner already hunts it and scouting the suburbs in Pittsburgh just to find stands in all the backyards. Kinda crazy how many hunters and stands I'm finding out here. Nowhere near like this in the Poconos where I used to live and hunt. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Eating an old 30 pounder out of the Skuke! Especially in that area. 😮 No thanks,, Toxin city.


They don't eat them, they kill them....they blame them for the significant bass reduction, thus the constant autopsies to see if they can get some confirmation. They have found all sorts of stuff in the stomachs of some of the bigger ones, like turtles, frogs, duckling, gosling, rubber ball...this small group is pretty committed and have some neat specialized gear for getting after them a night too....I went once, it was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The catfish have just about killed the bass population along that run...if you want some fun, go out at a dusk with some siz3 5/0 circle hooks and catfish bait of your choice. We have a few guys at work that do this multiple times per week and they get some BIG ones, specifically in the area where that old dam was....guy caught a 30lb flathead Monday night just after dark, using his secret bait (haha). When he cleaned it, it has two small bass in its belly.


Flatheads are BIG live bait eaters. This is one of the things that makes them safer to eat than other catfish. I've caught several big flatheads up along the Exeter River trail.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I used to fish that dam when I was younger was amazing for big carp. Talked to a guy yesterday he said carp are few and far between now there. Seems like even fishing has really fallen in this area


There are still a ton of carp in the river. The various fish ladders on the dams have vastly changed their movement patterns. Tons of them hang out near the base of the ladders (and go up the ladders) but you can't fish anywhere near there. There is also a lot of bow fisherman out there and a surprising number of catch and eat carp fisherman. 🤮


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Eating an old 30 pounder out of the Skuke! Especially in that area. 😮 No thanks,, Toxin city.


Flatheads are actually one of the safer fish to eat because they are primarily live bait eaters. The PA DEP suggests no more than once a month. If that sounds bad, bear in mind that there isn't man fish species anywhere in the state that is recommended to eat more than twice per month.

PA Fish Advisories


----------



## jacobh

Lcavok99 said:


> Can confirm. 7 for 7 so far knocking on doors finding the homeowner already hunts it and scouting the suburbs in Pittsburgh just to find stands in all the backyards. Kinda crazy how many hunters and stands I'm finding out here. Nowhere near like this in the Poconos where I used to live and hunt.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


Man 5c is ridiculous. So many hunters and at the rate they’re building there is zero room. May as well not knock on doors in my area. Lived here for 30+ years and I’m down to my moms and my friends uncles house. After that I’m done hunting Pa most likely


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> They don't eat them, they kill them....they blame them for the significant bass reduction, thus the constant autopsies to see if they can get some confirmation. They have found all sorts of stuff in the stomachs of some of the bigger ones, like turtles, frogs, duckling, gosling, rubber ball...this small group is pretty committed and have some neat specialized gear for getting after them a night too....I went once, it was interesting to say the least.


It is noteworthy that for several years, the PF&B Commission was recommending that anglers kill flatheads as they were considered invasive and detrimental to native bass and other fish. They've changed their tune in recent years as they realize people are buying fishing licenses just to fish flatheads.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Man 5c is ridiculous. So many hunters and at the rate they’re building there is zero room. May as well not knock on doors in my area. Lived here for 30+ years and I’m down to my moms and my friends uncles house. After that I’m done hunting Pa most likely


5C and 5D. I've given up. Most landowners are sick and tired of hunters knocking on their door. From my best stand on my buddies tiny plot of land, I can see 8 other stands. Only 1 of them is ours. Fortunately, they are seldom occupied when I am there and I still manage a fair degree of success there. If and when we can't hunt there anymore it will be all NJ and PA public land for me.


----------



## jacobh

Yep and deer are getting fewer and fewer. Not sure why they don’t lower doe allocations and let the herd come back a little bit. Shame what this area has become. Limerick township wants to raise taxes to preserve open space. My moms going in Nov to that vote and ask what open space they’re talking about because there is nothing left!!!


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> They don't eat them, they kill them....they blame them for the significant bass reduction, thus the constant autopsies to see if they can get some confirmation. They have found all sorts of stuff in the stomachs of some of the bigger ones, like turtles, frogs, duckling, gosling, rubber ball...this small group is pretty committed and have some neat specialized gear for getting after them a night too....I went once, it was interesting to say the least.


Surprised that their are many left in that area with that going on and the lack of forage. Now down near and in the city limits they get some nice ones. I think the state record or close to it. Like your group they go at night. They throw them all back. I’m not sure if flatheads are below the Art museum but we motor from the Delaware up the skuke to the museum and slam the bass. And get stripers stack at the damn at times. Good times!


----------



## Mathias

Reality and posts like these make me feel so blessed to have my place up north. I put it out there, on more than one occasion checking to see if anyone wanted to meet up, possibly spark a friendship with a like minded hunter/person, and go from there. Hard to believe that sometimes you can’t give stuff away! Luckily I’m content with a lone wolf mentality.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Reality and posts like these make me feel so blessed to have my place up north. I put it out there, on more than one occasion checking to see if anyone wanted to meet up, possibly spark a friendship with a like minded hunter/person, and go from there. Hard to believe that sometimes you can’t give stuff away! Luckily I’m content with a lone wolf mentality.


I think we always appreciate the offer. I know for me, I have private land in NJ to hunt (even if it is riddled with EHD every so often). And in PA we have my buddy's place in the Poconos that is surrounded by tons of public land so I feel pretty fortunate.


----------



## dougell

That's a generous offer and it would be nice to see someone take you up on it.I think it's just a sign of the times and the way society has changed.Work and family obligations are far different today than they were 30 years ago.My brother lives pretty close to your place and I'm lucky to make it up there once a year.Last year my tranny went on the way up and never got a chance to hunt with him.His son is getting married on 10-14 and we're driving up the day of the wedding and coming strait back.Just too much crap going on.


----------



## jacobh

Matt is very kind with those offers. I’d meet up but would never hunt another persons spot. Just the way I was raised. I won’t even hunt my dads spot. I want to earn it and when I can’t then it’s just time I think.


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Reality and posts like these make me feel so blessed to have my place up north. I put it out there, on more than one occasion checking to see if anyone wanted to meet up, possibly spark a friendship with a like minded hunter/person, and go from there. Hard to believe that sometimes you can’t give stuff away! Luckily I’m content with a lone wolf mentality.


Same here. I have buddies that hunt in areas where there are real nice bucks year after year, but every year I hear horror stories of dealing with other hunters. I hunt gamelands for the most part, and hunt areas that I have pretty much to myself. Not a lot of big bucks, but enough to keep my interest.


----------



## davydtune

I'm gettin antsy now! Picking up the nephew Friday afternoon from school and we are headed a bit south of Benezette for the weekend. Kind of a two fold trip. When we were down there for youth gobbler the amount of deer down there was staggering, things were everywhere! He really wanted to get down there for archery so I snagged us a couple dmaps for a part of the Moshanon State Forest  Is also the same area the crew goes to for our annual muzzleloader bear hunt so I can also get some scouting in for that as well


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Yep and deer are getting fewer and fewer. Not sure why they don’t lower doe allocations and let the herd come back a little bit. Shame what this area has become. Limerick township wants to raise taxes to preserve open space. My moms going in Nov to that vote and ask what open space they’re talking about because there is nothing left!!!


With all the disappearing land, why would they “let the herd come back”?


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Matt is very kind with those offers. I’d meet up but would never hunt another persons spot.


Even when invited?


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> I'm gettin antsy now! Picking up the nephew Friday afternoon from school and we are headed a bit south of Benezette for the weekend. Kind of a two fold trip. When we were down there for youth gobbler the amount of deer down there was staggering, things were everywhere! He really wanted to get down there for archery so I snagged us a couple dmaps for a part of the Moshanon State Forest  Is also the same area the crew goes to for our annual muzzleloader bear hunt so I can also get some scouting in for that as well


Are going to close to Penfield or closer to Bennezette?I live a few miles from Penfield and MSF is one of my primary hunting grounds.I had to run up to Penfield the other night and saw quite a few elk.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Are going to close to Penfield or closer to Bennezette?I live a few miles from Penfield and MSF is one of my primary hunting grounds.I had to run up to Penfield the other night and saw quite a few elk.


Benezette, a little south of the Quehanna HW


----------



## yetihunter1

I use to turkey hunt out in clearfield and elk county all through moshannon state forest before i had kids. Would go for a 5 day trip turkey hunt till noon and fly fish till dark. Never got into deer hunting out there and have lost my place to crash over the years. Mainly i hunt just public land down in SEPA as most of you know because of the same reasons some of these guys have mentioned, lots of hunters and lots of landowners opposed to hunting that take or shoot down permission. I have dabbled in some other places, like hickory run, that still get a ton of pressure but im thinking i might go to SGL 57 and 13. Figure i can find a spot in almost 100k acres that doesn't get too much pressure haha.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I used to fish that dam when I was younger was amazing for big carp. Talked to a guy yesterday he said carp are few and far between now there. Seems like even fishing has really fallen in this area


It used to be great for bass too. I caught a couple 16 inchers one day back there one day and as I leaned down to lip land one of them, the lure box in my vest slid out of the pocket and disappeared in a vortex of water. $50+ dollars in lures gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> They don't eat them, they kill them....they blame them for the significant bass reduction, thus the constant autopsies to see if they can get some confirmation. They have found all sorts of stuff in the stomachs of some of the bigger ones, like turtles, frogs, duckling, gosling, rubber ball...this small group is pretty committed and *have some neat specialized gear for getting after them a night too*....I went once, it was interesting to say the least.


IE - (6 packs of natty light)


----------



## Mathias

Such a beautiful day, even with plans with friends this evening, I’m going to try my luck from 3-6. You never know…


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Such a beautiful day, even with plans with friends this evening, I’m going to try my luck from 3-6. You never know…


I've seen a boat load of deer out and about in the 5:00 timeframe the last couple weeks.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Even when invited?


Yep even invited. I feel they did the work it’s all theirs


----------



## nicko

First hunt of the season for me will be on Monday up in Potter. Not sure how much pressure the lease property will see on opening day Saturday but I expect whatever it is will be negligible.


----------



## dougell

davydtune said:


> Benezette, a little south of the Quehanna HW


That's only about 20 minutes from me.I fish it some and take horses up there once in a while but I've never hunted that section of MSF.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> First hunt of the season for me will be on Monday up in Potter. Not sure how much pressure the lease property will see on opening day Saturday but I expect whatever it is will be negligible.


You could always stay home and hunt SGL 43. I’m sure nobody will be there 😀


----------



## nicko

Who remembers this?


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> You could always stay home and hunt SGL 43. I’m sure nobody will be there 😀


Ha ha…… it might actually be OK because the early season will already have been open for two weeks and youth pheasant has not yet opened. Once youth pheasant opens, I wouldn’t even bother. I hunted it one time about a week into that youth season and saw orange dots and heard dog bells clanging everywhere. Which is fine… Good to see that there is still interest amongst youth about hunting. But it definitely puts a squash on deer movement.


----------



## CBB

jacobh said:


> Yep even invited. I feel they did the work it’s all theirs



Could always offer to go help wirh the work. 

If i was talking about giving up hunting i may explore other options.


----------



## jacobh

Oh I help them trim branches set stands. He’s my dad. He got the permission though and the spots aren’t overly big so I simply stay out


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> Could always offer to go help wirh the work.
> 
> If i was talking about giving up hunting i may explore other options.


Unless you wanted an excuse to throw in the towel…


----------



## jacobh

Don’t need a excuse LTG. My dads 67 not gonna cut him off to kill a deer. To me it’s not really worth the headaches around here. I’ll continue to hunt just not here. If I could just crap out $6 million I could take your earlier advice and buy some land


----------



## CBB

Or travel to hunt. Not sure what your job and vacation are like. But for guys willing to do a little work to find deer there is great hunting to be had in the ANF.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that’s my point I travel to Md to hunt once I lose those 2 spots that’s where Ill be hunting


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## 12-Ringer

Fore me Matt


nicko said:


> IE - (6 packs of natty light)
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> more like The Beast


----------



## Lcavok99

jacobh said:


> Man 5c is ridiculous. So many hunters and at the rate they’re building there is zero room. May as well not knock on doors in my area. Lived here for 30+ years and I’m down to my moms and my friends uncles house. After that I’m done hunting Pa most likely


I know exactly what you mean, I used to hunt a lot around the schnecksville game preserve in 5C. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## jg420

I gave up my 3 backyards in 5D cause it wasn’t hunting to me, pretty much boring. When we hunted there we called it a meat pickup. I have a camp 15 minutes from SGL 13 and 57 where I do all my hunting now and we do very well on archery bucks. I still have one property in 5D that I take a doe or 2 off, but that’s it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

There is something unique about suburban hunting that is hard to explain to folks who haven't done it...with that said, I'd still love to have access to the 100 local acres that I lost a few years back...4 McMansions there now


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> That's only about 20 minutes from me.I fish it some and take horses up there once in a while but I've never hunted that section of MSF.


We stay in Frenchville at Louder's Campground a good bit when we're down there. When I drew that cow elk tag in 2020 I was in Zone 8 and one day got some local intel and headed all the way down to the south edge of the unit just north of the Quehanna, ,I've be in love with that whole area ever since  Just drawn to it.


----------



## dougell

I know Denny and Rhonda.I don't make it down river hardly at all however.For as close as I live to the Quehanna wild area,I spend very little time there.It's a shame really but I just don't have the time.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> I know Denny and Rhonda.I don't make it down river hardly at all however. For as close as I live to the Quehanna wild area, I spend very little time there. .It's a shame really but I just don't have the time.


Good folks, I like them a lot and enjoy talking with them. They have a really nice place there. Denny has a ton of knowledge of the area in that noggin and some pretty big tales as well, lol!


----------



## nicko

Antlerless deer license legislation movement stops Game Commission vote on license limits


Pennsylvania state legislators have advanced a bill that would allow all hunting license vendors to sell antlerless deer licenses.



www.poconorecord.com


----------



## ResearchinStuff

OTC sales of a limited quantity of licenses is _even dumber_ than the current pink envelope system. This is going to be a huge pain for everyone, just like the Colorado left-over license list, Idaho NR elk tags, etc.


----------



## Schleprock1

Yep, cant wait to stand in line at the local Walmart for 5 hours to get my antlerless tags from the millennial that has no idea what hunting is. He/She just got sent back there cause somebody asked for a license.


----------



## vonfoust

Why do you think we are going to have to stand in line? I've hunted 9-10 different states, all with much more modern systems than PA and I've had much less hassle than I do as a resident here.


----------



## Hlzr

I’ll take just about anything over the pink envelope fiasco. Get my doe tag at same place and time as regular license, 5 mins after opening on a tues at the local gun shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ResearchinStuff

right, now think about how that process is going to go when the ~1 million licensed hunters in PA all are trying to do the same thing at the same time. The website can't handle that. The stores can't handle that. The backend servers running everything can't handle that. It's going to be a mess. antlerless licenses for many WMUs will sell out within minutes of licenses going on sale. 

I don't want to have to wait in line 3 days before licenses go on sale to make sure I get a doe tag, and that's exactly what this proposal will create.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ResearchinStuff said:


> right, now think about how that process is going to go when the ~1 million licensed hunters in PA all are trying to do the same thing at the same time. The website can't handle that. The stores can't handle that. The backend servers running everything can't handle that. It's going to be a mess. antlerless licenses for many WMUs will sell out within minutes of licenses going on sale.
> 
> I don't want to have to wait in line 3 days before licenses go on sale to make sure I get a doe tag, and that's exactly what this proposal will create.


Not having read much, I assume you could only buy one antlerless license per “round”?


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Why do you think we are going to have to stand in line? I've hunted 9-10 different states, all with much more modern systems than PA and I've had much less hassle than I do as a resident here.


We have two choices here,Walmart and Dunhams.Every small shop that sold licenses is gone.Walmart almost always has huge lines on key days and Dunhams has technical malfuctions every single time I go there.I bought ours online this year and it took three phone calls to get my sons in the mail.One other time I bought my fishing license online and never got it.I agree that the way they allocation AL's is prehistoric but I've never had a problem in over 40 years.The PALS SYSTEM BLOWS IN MY OPINION.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

LetThemGrow said:


> Not having read much, I assume you could only buy one antlerless license per “round”?


That's not what the article says, but perhaps the language in the actual bill is a little more reasonable. I have spoken with my local license retailer and they are terrified of this bill becoming law because of the issues I've already described.


----------



## Schleprock1

Yep, I can see those of us that have to be at work on the day the licenses go on sale will be the ones not getting tags. I can drop my pink envelope in the mail any time after mail delivery on Thursday to go out Friday. No need to be at Walmart at a certain time to buy it. And if you can only get one each time, figure on standing in line 3 times.


----------



## vonfoust

Correct me if I'm wrong but this bill does nothing but allow the PGC to use what they think is best? Not sure why they would do anything but a lottery style system where no one is standing in line🤷‍♂️


----------



## LetThemGrow

ResearchinStuff said:


> That's not what the article says, but perhaps the language in the actual bill is a little more reasonable. I have spoken with my local license retailer and they are terrified of this bill becoming law because of the issues I've already described.


If I was terrified I think I’d quit selling licenses. Sounds like it could be an interesting experience, but I’m with the folks who are ready to leave pink envelopes behind.


----------



## Lcavok99

Schleprock1 said:


> Yep, cant wait to stand in line at the local Walmart for 5 hours to get my antlerless tags from the millennial that has no idea what hunting is. He/She just got sent back there cause somebody asked for a license.


Yeah because every generation after Gen X are snowflakes, yuppies and dumb. Stupid mindset. It's Walmart, not Cabela's. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko




----------



## Schleprock1

Lcavok99 said:


> Yeah because every generation after Gen X are snowflakes, yuppies and dumb. Stupid mindset. It's Walmart, not Cabela's.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


You are correct. Regardless of age, generally if you are working at Walmart you are not the cream of the crop. 
Oh by the way, I didn't say they were snowflakes, yuppies and dumb. I said they have no idea what hunting is. You really shouldn't classify people like that.


----------



## superslamsam

Lcavok99 said:


> Yeah because every generation after Gen X are snowflakes, yuppies and dumb. Stupid mindset. It's Walmart, not Cabela's.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


I actually think this is fairly accurate!


----------



## Schleprock1

Back to our regularly scheduled program.
Looks like Hurricane Ian is trying to make it wet here for opening morning. I hope not.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Schleprock1 said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program.
> Looks like Hurricane Ian is trying to make it wet here for opening morning. I hope not.


I don’t like droughts so I’ll gladly trade a day of hunting for recharge….


----------



## ZDC

Hey I'm gen Z !!! 
Your hurt my feelings, I'm gonna report you to the mods. 😂

Just kidding there is a small amount of good people in my generation. But man do I hate my generation most the time.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Hey I'm gen Z !!!
> Your hurt my feelings, I'm gonna report you to the mods. 😂
> 
> Just kidding there is a small amount of good people in my generation. But man do I hate my generation most the time.


I suspect every generation said this about the up and coming one. Funny how we are the “good” generation and those that follow after aren’t. 🙄 A lot of the issues with youth today stem to parents…remember pointing out problems with your one finger leaves four fingers pointing back at you.


----------



## dougell

Well,I don't believe that I'm half the man my father was and I had it way easier then he did.Over the years I've had quite a few guys as customers who served in WW2 and built this country into what it was after the war.In most cases,they had very little formal education but were way smarter than I could ever dream of being.I loved talking with them but most are gone now.I firmly believe that each generation get's weaker,both mentally and physically.We haven't seen much progress with the progressive movement.


----------



## nicko

Generational complaints aside, which week(s) will everybody be using vacation time to hunt the rut this year? I went the 2nd week of November last year and it was pretty slow …. which I recall a number of other guys saying as well while those who hunted the 1st week of November saw good movement and action.

This year, I’m looking at 10/31- 11/5 as my week.


----------



## Mathias

I’ll take 3” of rain over a sit, opener or not, any day in a dry year like this.


----------



## hobbs4421

I’ll be off 1st and 2nd week of November. My vacation starts On Halloween! I have a bunch of time off during rifle season as well. Forecasted to be a a killer deer season for me! Can’t wait!


----------



## Viper69

Why do people hate the pink envelopes ? Fill it out and drop it in the mail. Always get two doe tags with basically zero effort . Waiting in a wal mart line would suck.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Took a spin with the spotlight tonight…21 bucks is a record for our loop. Mostly yearlings but a few older ones.


----------



## gberinger

Heading out tomorrow morning in 5c- the local bucks have not been on camera for over a week when we had them here daily at the beginning of the month. The does are still here which is good. Definitely starting to change their patterns.


----------



## Rjhendrickson

Is anyone planning on sitting Saturday morning in this pouring rain that’s coming to se pa ? I am going back and forth trying to decide if I’m just wasting my time.


----------



## Gene94

Rjhendrickson said:


> Is anyone planning on sitting Saturday morning in this pouring rain that’s coming to se pa ? I am going back and forth trying to decide if I’m just wasting my time.


I'm with you....not sure yet. I'm still watching the hourly forecast then will decide this evening. It looks like there may be a decent window to hunt early afternoon. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Planning to be out unless it’s too wet….


----------



## ZDC

I'm for sure going in the morning, it's not supposed to rain but what's the chances it doesn't. 

In the afternoon I'm not sure yet. There is a 60% chance, hopefully it goes down. 

It's been ridiculous up here in NW Pa. It's rained for 4 days straight with yesterday being a small break from it. Every thing is mud right now, I imagine it's been the same / similar for most of you guys


----------



## Schleprock1

I'll be watching the hourly also. Right now it is saying rain 2 AM to 3 AM then no rain until 8 AM. With clouds I probably won't be able to see anything until 7. As close as I am to the fields the deer should be to me before the rain.


----------



## Tuna11

Was lucky enough to put a doe in the freezer last weekend 5C so I will be sitting out this weekend. 

As far as the weather it’s been a nice change of pace compared to our usual “Indian Summer” filled with 80 degree days well into October. The 14-day forecast doesn’t have a day over 65 and overnight lows are in the 30s-40s! I’m sure we will heat right back up in time for Halloween.


----------



## Gene94

ZDC said:


> I'm for sure going in the morning, it's not supposed to rain but what's the chances it doesn't.
> 
> In the afternoon I'm not sure yet. There is a 60% chance, hopefully it goes down.
> 
> It's been ridiculous up here in NW Pa. It's rained for 4 days straight with yesterday being a small break from it. Every thing is mud right now, I imagine it's been the same / similar for most of you guys


Hasn't rained a drop the last couple days here. Just clear and cool, with an awesome autumn breeze. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> Hasn't rained a drop the last couple days here. Just clear and cool, with an awesome autumn breeze.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Last few days I have been going out to shoot and been getting destroyed by rain.( It would rain for 20 minutes and be good for about another 10 before raining again)


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Generational complaints aside, which week(s) will everybody be using vacation time to hunt the rut this year? I went the 2nd week of November last year and it was pretty slow …. which I recall a number of other guys saying as well while those who hunted the 1st week of November saw good movement and action.
> 
> This year, I’m looking at 10/31- 11/5 as my week.


I have had good luck the 2nd week of november the last two years and will be taking it again. Have a couple spots where i have the local doe estrus cycle down so if i find them in that 3 day window i will be in bucks all day.


----------



## yetihunter1

Rjhendrickson said:


> Is anyone planning on sitting Saturday morning in this pouring rain that’s coming to se pa ? I am going back and forth trying to decide if I’m just wasting my time.


Looks like the heavy stuff clears out right before sunrise or right at sunrise. If you can stand sitting in the dark and pouring rain it should be good once it stops and the sun comes up. I always have my best movement the second a heavy rain storm ends.


----------



## jlh42581

I had my glendel buck WRECKED by a bear two nights ago. Im trying to epoxy the piece that allows the legs to hook back on.


----------



## jlh42581




----------



## jpinkerton

Tuna11 said:


> Was lucky enough to put a doe in the freezer last weekend 5C so I will be sitting out this weekend.
> 
> As far as the weather it’s been a nice change of pace compared to our usual “Indian Summer” filled with 80 degree days well into October. The 14-day forecast doesn’t have a day over 65 and overnight lows are in the 30s-40s! I’m sure we will heat right back up in time for Halloween.


I am in 2G every year the week of Columbus day and it's been several years since we've had frosty mornings and chilly evening sits. Fingers crossed, but the forecast is looking fantastic!


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7709324


I had the same thing happen to mine years ago. Still has a peice missing out of its back and have had to re-glue the legs multiple times


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> I had the same thing happen to mine years ago. Still has a peice missing out of its back and have had to re-glue the legs multiple times


I figure if he doesnt hold up ill make him a "bedded" buck  . Big gash out of the neck on mine now. Pretty sure he jumped right on its back. Last year a buck gave him a good attack in the rut.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Looks like the heavy stuff clears out right before sunrise or right at sunrise. If you can stand sitting in the dark and pouring rain it should be good once it stops and the sun comes up. I always have my best movement the second a heavy rain storm ends.


Put your treestand umbrella up today after work....you'll be set for the AM....that little piece might be the best ~$20 I've ever spent on a hunting item....I've shared this before and still get laughed at times, but my black Nike Golf Umbrella combined with a treestand umbrella have become deadly combo...I can walk to my stand in the rain, under the cover of my umbrella, that is big enough to also shield my pack and bow..my gear and .I only get 'real wet', for the few minutes when I am climbing into the stand....obviously I am not going to a space where I am using a climber, usually a fixed stand, but this 1-2 punch has enabled me to get out in conditions exactly like what is forecasted on Sat....heavy rain, trailing off, often created a dynamic window when deer will move...can't even count how many times I tried to get out for these windows only to either get myself an all of my gear soaked or waited too long and bumped deer on my way in....

Something to think about.....


----------



## Schleprock1

If it's wet on the way in I'll be wearing my 20 year old camouflaged poncho. I can climb my sticks in that. I also have me one of them fancy tree umbrellas. I'll see what the radar looks like in the morning. I'm not a fan of blood trailing in a rainstorm. And I have even had a rough time after a rain when all the leaves are wet. The blood mixes with the water and gets real hard to see.


----------



## 12-Ringer

the trailing perspective is the most difficult to navigate (at least between my ears) - lol


----------



## dougell

Honestly,I find kicked up wet leaves to be far easier to identify than dry leaves.In my experience,blood on the ground is over rated.Hit them where they should be hit and you should see or hear them drop.Hit them poor and just let them lay.In most cases,there isn't enough blood on a marginal shot to make or break the recovery.I really never understood the reasoning that it's ok to rifle hunt in the rain but hunting in the rain with a bow is taboo.Some of the deer that have run the furthest for me have been shot with rifles.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Honestly,I find kicked up wet leaves to be far easier to identify than dry leaves.In my experience,blood on the ground is over rated.Hit them where they should be hit and you should see or hear them drop.Hit them poor and just let them lay.In most cases,there isn't enough blood on a marginal shot to make or break the recovery.I really never understood the reasoning that it's ok to rifle hunt in the rain but hunting in the rain with a bow is taboo.Some of the deer that have run the furthest for me have been shot with rifles.


Agreed. Blood is nice don't get me wrong but it is possible to track animals without


----------



## 12-Ringer

My three largest buck all died within eyesight, the largest never made it out of the beanfield, but the field was huge, he traveled at least 2 hundred yards and barely left a drop of blood. I shot him at a slightly quartering toward angle at 35 yards with a 390 grain arrow, tipped with a Muzzy 4-blade, from a 65lb Elite GTO. The arrow blew through part of the scapula, but only penetrated about 8-10" total; as he took of the broadhead simply trashed his lungs. I think about that experience and moment often and am thankful for so many things, one being that he didn't decide to run directly into the gnarly sanctuary. I am not sure what the recovery would have been like if he got in behind some of those nasty pond dams leaving no blood behind.

I always tell folks who ask, the first step in a quality trail/track is a quality shot. Not very Confucius-like, but definitely makes a few say 'hmmm....' 🤣


----------



## davydtune

Well time to head home and pack up the last few things then off to grab the nephew  Good luck to everyone headed out tomorrow, shoot straight and keep dry 😉


----------



## dougell

I think many people fail to grasp the effectiveness of a razor sharp BH.
Here's a doe I shot last Nov with a small Kudu single bevel.She was standing next to that small stump towards the left of the picture and you can see her white belly towards the top.She had no idea what hit her.She ran maybe 20 yards,stood there for a few seconds and just fell over.There's a thread on here about what the best "rain" broadhead is lol.Probably one of the dumbest threads of all time.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> .There's a thread on here about what the best "rain" broadhead is lol.Probably one of the dumbest threads of all time.


 I know, about as nonsensical a post as I ever saw here.


----------



## Billy H

jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7709324


Toss the legs and replace with a couple pieces of rebar.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^exactly what we did"


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I think many people fail to grasp the effectiveness of a razor sharp BH.
> Here's a doe I shot last Nov with a small Kudu single bevel.She was standing next to that small stump towards the left of the picture and you can see her white belly towards the top.She had no idea what hit her.She ran maybe 20 yards,stood there for a few seconds and just fell over.There's a thread on here about what the best "rain" broadhead is lol.Probably one of the dumbest threads of all time.
> View attachment 7709447


I had a hard time not responding to that thread. Sometimes it takes all my willpower to not get banned so you guys get to enjoy my witty and provocative posts. You're welcome.


----------



## 12-Ringer

FFW to ~ 8:38......that was the second time in 2-hours he got clobbered....he was put back together with sheet metal screws when we got back that night (lol) (i know quality isn't great, but...)


----------



## Schleprock1

I've had both situations. One deer will drop 20 yards away and the next will bolt and die 60 to 100 yards away. At this time of year after 40 yards you are losing sight of the deer. Following kicked up leaves works until they slow down. Following blood will generally get you very close, as long as you can see it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

At the moment, 70% chance of morning showers forecasted in my area tomorrow. Be playing it by ear and might not go out till the afternoon. Worse case, it's only the first day if I don't make it to the woods.

I've seen and/or heard most of my archery shot deer go down, most cases it was a double lung hit and they were down in 30 to 40 something yards tops
In the early/mid 90's, dad and I hunted one of those only passing shower kind of mornings. To be honest, it started raining so hard we should have left or not been out in the first place. I ended up shooting a doe but didn't make a perfect shot (single lung and liver hit) she was bleeding very well but the rain was washing the blood trail away about as fast as she was leaving it. She went over 200yds but the rain turned what should have been an easy recovery into anything but.

I guess my point is... things happen no matter how much we practice to avoid them. Deer can be tough at times to blood trail with dry ground involved, throw rain into the mix and good luck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Generational complaints aside, which week(s) will everybody be using vacation time to hunt the rut this year? I went the 2nd week of November last year and it was pretty slow …. which I recall a number of other guys saying as well while those who hunted the 1st week of November saw good movement and action.
> 
> This year, I’m looking at 10/31- 11/5 as my week.


I'm happy Halloween is on a Monday, No chance for a Halloween buck last year since it was on a Sunday! 
First week to week and a half of November is when I'll concentrate my efforts, after that has been markedly slower for me with mostly only youngsters seen on their feet.


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> I guess my point is... things happen no matter how much we practice to avoid them. Deer can be tough at times to blood trail with dry ground involved, throw rain into the mix and good luck.


I feel the same way. I dont fault anyone for hunting in the rain, but on a personal level, if i happen the lose one in the rain, i would beat myself up pretty good. I dont think its worth the risk.

That being said, unless the forecast changes, I'll be working on the to-do list tomorrow. It helps that i can hunt every evening thru the season. Missing one day, even if its the opener doesn't bother me.


----------



## dougell

I've never had a double lunged deer go 100 yards that was hit with a fixed blade.In fact,I don't think I've ever not seen or heard one fall.I have had deer run that far back in the days of the big mechanicals.I've made some bad shots over the years and everyone was recovered within 50-75 yards of where I lost saw the deer,with the exception of two that I'm positive were pushed by coyotes.I didn't need blood to find any of them.


----------



## Straw

I just got back from Walmart. Do you think it will make a difference if the 3 new arrows I bought have different numbers on them?


----------



## vonfoust

Straw said:


> I just got back from Walmart. Do you think it will make a difference if the 3 new arrows I bought have different numbers on them?


That's actually best. You got one for short, mid-range and long distance that way. It's good to have specialized arrows.
If you can tune them to "corkscrew" on their way downrange it helps as well. The broadhead covers more area this way helping ensure a hit and it does more damage on it's way through the animal as well.


----------



## CBB

Good weather for the opener. Looks like a few of us may be out in the vicinity of each other


----------



## Mathias

Straw said:


> I just got back from Walmart. Do you think it will make a difference if the 3 new arrows I bought have different numbers on them?


3  You rich guys always flaunting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Straw said:


> I just got back from Walmart. Do you think it will make a difference if the 3 new arrows I bought have different numbers on them?


 I hope you bought two kinds of broadheads that way you’ll have a rain arrow , might need it tomorrow.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> At the moment, 70% chance of morning showers forecasted in my area tomorrow. Be playing it by ear and might not go out till the afternoon. Worse case, it's only the first day if I don't make it to the woods.
> 
> I've seen and/or heard most of my archery shot deer go down, most cases it was a double lung hit and they were down in 30 to 40 something yards tops
> In the early/mid 90's, dad and I hunted one of those only passing shower kind of mornings. To be honest, it started raining so hard we should have left or not been out in the first place. I ended up shooting a doe but didn't make a perfect shot (single lung and liver hit) she was bleeding very well but the rain was washing the blood trail away about as fast as she was leaving it. She went over 200yds but the rain turned what should have been an easy recovery into anything but.
> 
> I guess my point is... things happen no matter how much we practice to avoid them. Deer can be tough at times to blood trail with dry ground involved, throw rain into the mix and good luck.


Opposite here 

Nice in the morning, 60% chance in the afternoon


----------



## ZDC

Here is my rain arrow, well practice rain arrow. 

.05 in thick and 1 5/8 inch wide should do the trick.


----------



## nicko

Well I’m screwed… Just went to Walmart to buy an arrow for the season and they told me some guy came in and bought the last three.

Who the hell needs three arrows for an entire season?


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Well I’m screwed… Just went to Walmart to buy an arrow for the season and they told me some guy came in and bought the last three.
> 
> Who the hell needs three arrows for an entire season?


I think based on the amount of shots you got off last year you’ll be fine with what you have. 😉


----------



## Johnboy60

I hang this up every year the day before the season starts……just in case. Good luck this season PA bowhunters.


----------



## ZDC

Good luck to those who are going out tomorrow.

Hopefully the red skys are a sign of what's to come tomorrow.









With tomorrow being the first day, of hopefully many good hunts, shoot straight, and may your arrows be red.

Good luck from NW PA


----------



## nicko

clothes in the wash / dryer
food bought and venison chili smoked up for evening meals
made some final tweaks to my bow sight and broadheads flying true

Looking forward to a Potter sunrise on Monday morning for the 1st hunt of the year and being able to get lost in woods time.


----------



## LetThemGrow

What a beautiful evening…quite the opposite effects of those suffering in the South.


----------



## jpinkerton

Straight shots and quick recoveries to everyone who makes it out tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck all


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Updated weather for me says the morning hunt into the afternoon will probably be a wash with an 85% chance of rain till 1pm or later.


Last day of the bass season today and I hit the river one more time, for likely the last time this year... I think 

Saw 2 other guys fly fishing on the opposite side of the river as soon as I arrived.
I slow fished only about a 250yd stretch in that time. My starting area, where I've often caught walleye and some nice bass this time of year came up completely empty. Why it was so poor in that area I haven't a clue. I stayed there awhile trying different lures and presentations but it acted like nothing was there? A bit above it, all the way to where I quit, I caught fish steadily just about the entire time. Was definitely a quantity outing and not a quality catching one though. 1 bass measured 14"s and ALL the rest came in between about 6 and 11"s.

51 smallmouth and 3 sunfish/bluegill caught in the 4hr outing:
First hour - 0 fish
2nd hour - 12 bass and 2 bluegill/sunfish
3rd hour - 20 bass and 1 bluegill
4th hour - 19 bass

Saw 2 deer in the standing corn on the way home just before dark but didn't get a good luck at them.

Found another lure (with several yards of braided line attached) and I'd guess it's previous owner spent a few pennies on it?


----------



## superslamsam

Good luck in the morning and be safe everyone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

The northern tier is buzzing…can’t remember ever seeing it like this…every single dive bar/restaurant packed out the doors, 80 was a mess with 80% of the traffic darned I. Blue/white With Nittanu paraphernalia plastered on anything that would hold it….new neighbors are in, didn’t get a chance to meet him yet, but he dammed near ran me off the road, came barre-asking over the hill right into my tailgate, should have seen him as I turned into the drive…the camp a few doors down are also in, haven’t seen anyone there during the hunting season in some time….took a short ride around once I got up here glassed 30-35 deer in various spots, nothing to write home about, there were four empty trucks at a rather popular access point to the State forest land….with about 30-mins of light left I found it a bit peculiar all of the trucks were emptymaybe hanging stands, maybe staking claim to a parking spot…who knows. Three were together at what is commonly referred to as the turn around and another in a logging lot.

Forecast shifted slightly for here, a little scattered rain between 6-8, looks like I’ll be tucked in a Muddy ladder overlooking our creek and juvenile chestnut trees…

Good luck to everyone getting out, above all else be safe, someone is always waiting for you to return safely.


----------



## Hlzr

At Camp to hunt the opener in the ANF. Good luck everyone getting out and stay safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Reality and posts like these make me feel so blessed to have my place up north. I put it out there, on more than one occasion checking to see if anyone wanted to meet up, possibly spark a friendship with a like minded hunter/person, and go from there. Hard to believe that sometimes you can’t give stuff away! Luckily I’m content with a lone wolf mentality.


Seems like a great setup. Love your pictures up there. Might be a good opportunity for my little guy, who is 8 and itching to get out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

I gave a big doe a ride home tonight in 5c. Around 5:30 she gave me an under 5 yard shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Tomorrow will be my first sit on land that has my name on it. 

Joe the traffic north was busier than expected indeed. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck on the opener for you guys outside of Congestion Pa! Hope to see some success stories here today. Be a week+ before I’m out again.
Nice doe Kyle- honey bologna?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Good luck on the opener for you guys outside of Congestion Pa! Hope to see some success stories here today. Be a week+ before I’m out again.
> Nice doe Kyle- honey bologna?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honey bologna from Ely's for the win. I usually get one entire deer turned into it every year. My kids can't get enough of it. The walk in cooler had probably 25 deer in it last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

I’m up, have my gear all ready and I’m drinking my coffee to fuel up for the hunt. High percentage of rain this morning has me a little torn between hunting and staying on the couch. Lol as long as it doesn’t start pouring rain or start thundering and lightning, I’ll be heading out around 530. Be safe out there and have fun!


----------



## rogersb

It's raining pretty good here, sitting today out. Good luck to those who get out.


----------



## CBB

2 eggs and a cup of coffee. 
Then shower and watch the sunrise from a 20ft perch. 
Good luck out there.


----------



## J_Burk

In stand now with my tree umbrella. No raid yet but it coming


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two doe passed inside 20 yards, but no shot. Yotes are in patrol, howling like I’ve rarely heard here. 50 degrees with a slight ESE wind. BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Momma and two yearlings…


----------



## davydtune

So far aside from lots of rain have seen 2 doe, 2 fawns, a 6pt, and 30+ turkeys. Just need to see some elk and bear and we will be all set, lol!


----------



## CBB

Pretty great opening so far 3 bucks all came more than within range. The acorn game is strong


----------



## hobbs4421

Fighting a headcold, so I decided to sneak out of the woods before the next forecasted rain in my area of 3C. I’m at McDonalds waiting for my breakfast to be delivered to my truck. Lol I wimped out on opening day! Lol it’s a smart choice though as I want to get back to good health for the rut(the most important part of the season for my). Going to eat and hand out on my cozy couch with my family and watch the rain from inside!


----------



## Billy H

CBB said:


> View attachment 7709903
> View attachment 7709904
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty great opening so far 3 bucks all came more than within range. The acorn game is strong


Second photo below dead center and just a tad left looks like it could possibly be a shed sticking out. Probable a leaf or twig or something.


----------



## Mr. October

Not hunting this weekend by design. Nothing to do with Ian. We are camping this weekend at Pine Grove Furnace state park. I did a bit of scouting for future purpose’s yesterday and enjoyed Michaux State Forest. I did see a few deer. It’s a DMA though so that’s a bummer. I swear this has to be the biggest concentration of hunting camps anywhere in the state though. 

I’m glad not to be hunting today. It’s pretty rainy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Fighting a headcold, so I decided to sneak out of the woods before the next forecasted rain in my area of 3C. I’m at McDonalds waiting for my breakfast to be delivered to my truck. Lol I wimped out on opening day! Lol it’s a smart choice though as I want to get back to good health for the rut(the most important part of the season for my). Going to eat and hand out on my cozy couch with my family and watch the rain from inside!


Smart choice. I hope you feel better quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Saw 2 does and had a 3rd at 25 ish yards. Couldn't get a look at if she was actually a small buck or not.

Ended up having to leave the stand at 10 because of stuff I have going on today but on the way out I walked right into my 2nd in line on the hit list l, I'm not sure who was more surprised, him or me, 5 yards apart.

Hopefully he is back sometime soon, if I would have been in the tree another 10 minutes he would have been right underneath me 🤦‍♂️

Will hopefully make it out to the farm tonight and can take a doe, either way I'd call this a fun opening day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

9 total for me in the am….moving in for the rest of the day sit now


----------



## Mathias

Picked up one of these for a camera that is used for primarily security purposes. Has anyone used one?


----------



## j.d.m.

Haven’t used it, but it supposed to be much better then the small one that comes with the sk. 

Good luck PA guys… the rain and being run down from work last 2 weeks has kept me in bed this morning. Looking forward to an afternoon sit with the rain moving on.


----------



## Mathias

My stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Picked up one of these for a camera that is used for primarily security purposes. Has anyone used one?
> View attachment 7710061


Buddy has one and loves it!! Hasn’t changed batteries in 6-months, but he also doesn’t get a lot of action on that particular cam….like you it’s primarily for security on his driveway.


----------



## 138104

My stand


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been settled in for the afternoon since around 10:45, rain moved in from about 11:15 to 12:30….skies blue, wind picked up a little with a primary North drive to it….

Current situation…


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Rain moved out until late tonight round here... or so they say. Was raining harder than I willing to hunt in this morn and I went back to bed .

Pops mentioned trying an evening sit this after but the winds could be an issue for ground hunts, there a bit fickle in nature and pushing just shy of 15mph at times.


----------



## nicko

My stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little mid day action….

































Letting that 8 walk was a little tougher than I thought it would be (lol)….waiting on his grand dad now


----------



## 12-Ringer

Neat angle


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Letting that 8 walk was a little tougher than I thought it would be (lol)….waiting on his grand dad now


Glad to see you back out in Pa again Joe... and in the thick of things too.

Pretty sure I'd had a hard time restraining myself on that 8, given what else is in that area though, the choice would have been a bit easier to pass... but still difficult 

Good luck on grandpappy showing up this afternoon!


----------



## vonfoust

Joe is the Kansas hunt on this year?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I sure wish, neither Dad nor I drew a tag this year. 🥲

Kicking around the idea of making a surprise visit, but not quite sure if those plans will materialize.


----------



## superslamsam

I can't speak for all of PA, but if you're in western PA you need to be in a tree stand! The deer are moving everywhere around here. Good luck!


----------



## andymick32

Back in the thread for the season. No hunting today. Watching Penn State and the rain drops fall.


----------



## jlh42581

Absolutely pouring at my house. Had 7 doe's on the ground at 70 yards this morning. Decided to check another spot, got soaked walking through chest high weeds. Found some cow paths but I'm gonna need to choose to hunt there when it's dry.


----------



## Gene94

Mr. October said:


> Not hunting this weekend by design. Nothing to do with Ian. We are camping this weekend at Pine Grove Furnace state park. I did a bit of scouting for future purpose’s yesterday and enjoyed Michaux State Forest. I did see a few deer. It’s a DMA though so that’s a bummer. I swear this has to be the biggest concentration of hunting camps anywhere in the state though.
> 
> I’m glad not to be hunting today. It’s pretty rainy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not too far from me. Just the opposite side of the valley.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

superslamsam said:


> I can't speak for all of PA, but if you're in western PA you need to be in a tree stand! The deer are moving everywhere around here. Good luck!


I feel like I'm trying to find Waldo  are there any deer in that pic?


----------



## superslamsam

AjPUNISHER said:


> I feel like I'm trying to find Waldo  are there any deer in that pic?


Lol, no deer in the pic, just a tree stand shot. I thought after I posted it that people were probably looking for a deer in it. Sorry for the confusion. Lol


----------



## AjPUNISHER

So much for the forecast, a few minutes ago the wind kicked up to 20mph, it slowed back down to 10-15mph but it's also raining again.

Dad did want to hunt today but after checking in with him for an afternoon sit, he was sleeping, guess he wasn't feeling today's weather either.




superslamsam said:


> Lol, no deer in the pic, just a tree stand shot. I thought after I posted it that people were probably looking for a deer in it. Sorry for the confusion. Lol


Well, good luck anyway!


----------



## superslamsam

AjPUNISHER said:


> So much for the forecast, a few minutes ago the wind kicked up to 20mph, it slowed back down to 10-15mph but it's also raining again.
> 
> Dad did want to hunt today but after checking in with him for an afternoon sit, he was sleeping, guess he wasn't feeling today's weather either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, good luck anyway!


Thanks! Same to you!


----------



## 12-Ringer

2 more buck (8 and 4) two mommas and two yearlings 

This 8 smaller than earlier 



















Turkey going nuts behind me haven’t seen them yet, but they are so close I can hear the feeding purs


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smaller 8, PA opener 2023







youtube.com


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Maybe it's the pic angles, but it doesn't look like either one of those 4pts miss many (any) meals judging by their beer bellies


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Maybe it's the pic angles, but it doesn't look like either one of those 4pts miss many (any) meals judging by their beer bellies


Everyone who has seen them say the same thing…the last was bigger that the 2nd eight[emoji15]


----------



## hobbs4421

Mr. October said:


> Smart choice. I hope you feel better quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hope to be able to make it to church in the morning tomorrow, but I should skip and lay low, so not to get anyone sick


----------



## CBB

I wqs skunked tonight. Got a text from my boy who saw a shooter but no shot. Waiting on details feom the hunt


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## 13third

Didn’t go out today. Rained all day here.








Did have a delicious venison steak off the blackstone for dinner though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Final tally for opening day was 16 doe/yearlings and four buck. Two of the bucks were eights, one pretty decent, all 4 buck and six of the others passed well within bow range.

Likely the best opening day I’ve ever had in Potter County.


----------



## Mathias

Never wishing away time, but I’m looking forward to stand time!


----------



## ZDC

Sorry 25ft-up for making you hear this 2 times.

But I shot a doe. Spot and stalk from 120 yards to 30 yards.

Low light, put my 30 yard pin behind the shoulder and let er rip. Lighted nock immediately blinds me. I do know that I hit some brush before I hit the deer( I didn't known it was there when I took the shot) . Didn't get a complete pass through, but it sounded like it hit ribs

She took off running it what appeared to be a death sprint. Before I can't see the nock anymore and after 5 more seconds it sounds like she went down.

Found the arrow and TONS of watery blood.









Backed out as soon as I found the arrow. Definitely had bile on it.

My theory is that I went liver and guts , possibly hit some artery. I'm hoping that she isn't much farther than 20 yards from the arrow but I'll find out tomorrow. Not exactly how I wanted to start my season 



Hit her with the Simmons Safari


----------



## TauntoHawk

Beautiful opener, and managed to dodge all the rain. 

I really wanted to just soak in the first day on the new ground and decided to do more deer watching than killing. Saw about a dozen does and fawns, one spike and a 2yr old buck.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69

Big goose egg tonight but the rain did hold out in my area. Pretty steady wind though. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7710419
> View attachment 7710420
> View attachment 7710421





Mathias said:


> View attachment 7710419
> View attachment 7710420
> View attachment 7710421


If'n there's no gun talk on here there cain't be no beach talk neither.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I sure wish, neither Dad nor I drew a tag this year. [emoji107]🥲[emoji44]
> 
> Kicking around the idea of making a surprise visit, but not quite sure if those plans will materialize.


Worth it just for the waterfowl and upland if not deer. Understand it's a 'few' more hours for you but we did a 4 dayer last year again. Hoping to pull one off yet this year too. 25th anniversary might get in the way though.


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful pics Nate, put me in a back home state of mind.


----------



## tyepsu

Didn't head into Pennsylvania because of heavy rain all yesterday afternoon. Heading out to a stand on my property in Ohio. Enjoy the no Sunday (except those 3 later) in Pennsylvania y'all ha.


----------



## ZDC

The no hunting on Sundays suck because weekends are pretty much the only time I can hunt. So that limits me to one day a week.

I can hunt in the afternoons on weekdays but only during early season. After daylight savings time its only Saturdays for me


----------



## CBB

Did you find the doe?


----------



## hobbs4421

Yeah it is a tough pill to swallow when ya hunt in the rain on a Saturday and then wake up to a beautiful Sunday morning and the law says we can’t hunt on Sunday. Due to work, Saturdays are the only day I can hunt until my rut vacation. I will get some afternoon/evening hunts in after work from time to time though. But… we are blessed to have an archery season so I won’t complain too much. Can’t wait until November! I have lots of time scheduled off to hunt come November! Just gotta be patient.


----------



## ZDC

Well she was actually a he. A little unicorn buck. The antler blended in perfectly with the tall grass. 

I was correct when I said I thought I heard him crash we went ~80 yards, 50 as the crow flies 










Shot was much further back than I thought, guts and femoral artery. 

Although he isn't the biggest deer I'm glad to have one down on the first day, especially with how bad my last season went. 

( Yes I did do the impossible by spot and talking a deer in a flannel and jeans 🤣)


----------



## jacobh

Congrats zdc


----------



## CBB

Nice job backing out ans following up!!


----------



## ZDC

My first PA 10 point 🤣


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I love the no Sunday hunting law in PA my stand at 7:45 this morning


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> A little mid day action….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting that 8 walk was a little tougher than I thought it would be (lol)….waiting on his grand dad now[emoji106]


My buck season would be over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> You're not too far from me. Just the opposite side of the valley.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Pine Grove Furnace is a beautiful State park. I love camping there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> The no hunting on Sundays suck because weekends are pretty much the only time I can hunt. So that limits me to one day a week.
> 
> I can hunt in the afternoons on weekdays but only during early season. After daylight savings time its only Saturdays for me


Funny. I can only hunt weekends as well but after DST ends I can get out some mornings during the week. They seriously curtailed my hunting time when they pushed it so late in the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

I'm not complaining, but yesterday was a kick in the junk! Lol. We woke up at 5, I went outside a little windy, but no rain. We walk out the door at 5:35 wind is howling and it's raining. We decide to go see my nephew play soccer instead. Running some errands early afternoon and see deer out everywhere! Rush home, go to stands and see deer the whole way in. In stands for 10 minutes and it starts to pour. Try to wait it out for 40 minutes, doesn't let up go back home and it stops raining the minute we get home. Just gave up. Lol


----------



## AjPUNISHER

tyepsu said:


> Didn't head into Pennsylvania because of heavy rain all yesterday afternoon. Heading out to a stand on my property in Ohio. Enjoy the no Sunday (except those 3 later) in Pennsylvania y'all ha.


I'd award you with a middle finger emoticon for rubbing that in, but such a thing would be frowned upon in this establishment!  

Your post also reminded me about a wide 8 that tailed a doe past my stand twice on one of those Sundays we couldn't hunt. Not that I'm especially for or against having full Sunday inclusion in Pa but like others I'm sure, I'd hunt more of them if we had them. 

Still overcast and raining in my locale today, but much less wind with light to no rain thus far. 

Good luck in Ohio today!


----------



## ZDC

Those Simmons weren't playing around 😳

Entry








Exit










Got about 50ish lbs of meat off him. Couldn't be happier with how it all turned out.


----------



## Mr. October

I need to vent a bit. I follow the NJ/Bow Hunters Facebook page because I bow hunt in NJ a lot. Forget the fact that the main hunting skill there seems to have become dump a bag of corn and sit and wait, but the shot choices people make are annoying at best. It is legal to hire tracking dogs in NJ and most of the licensed dog owners post on the page. The dogs are freakin' amazing! They can find a deer hours after a bad shot even if the track leads through tons of other deer and after a rain storm. That part is pretty cool. But what the dogs find just kind of shows me a lot of the "Help! I shot a deer and can't find it threads" are probably dead, lost deer. Time and again the deer the dogs find were shot late at night, at last light with poor visibility. The shot and result wasn't ideal. Often times it rains. Heck, sometimes the hunter can't even be present to help with the track when the dog picks it up. Almost every time the dogs find the deer. Almost every time the deer has been obliterated by bears, coyotes, or foxes or has spoiled. Or all of the above.

When we pick up a bow and arrow be it a hand made long bow, or a modern compound or crossbow, we make a contract with ourselves to wait for the ideal shot at a relaxed animal. Deer and other game aren't our own personal reactive targets. We don't get a special trophy if we recover antlers from an otherwise wasted animal. We aren't more manly because we managed to kill an animal with a bow. The contract we make says we will watch the weather and not shoot an animal if less than ideal conditions exist for recovery. If all goes well, it should be a problem but we owe it to the animal we intend to kill to do better than "if all goes well" because sometimes it doesn't. If the animal is nervous, we shouldn't shoot. If the range or viability is questionable we shouldn't shoot. If it is getting dark and it's going to rain or we won't have time to properly followup overnight or the next day we shouldn't shoot. If there is a strong liklihood of the deer being consumed by scavengers and predators before we can recover it we shouldn't shoot. (That deer would likely NOT be eaten by bears or coyotes if it weren't for our wayward arrow.)

I'm not sure when antlers became more important that respecting the animals we hunt but it needs to stop. I'm happy that this group is pretty good. And maybe I'm just an opinionated old man but there are reasons I choose not to bow hunt in the rain or late in the evening on the grounds I hunt. (Deer WILL become fox food if shot late.) We need to do better as hunters. I am sharing this note on the NJ/Bowhunters site and will probably get a timeout which I'm okay with. I just needed to vent a bit among familiar faces because I see the same antics in Pennsylvania. Oh. And the comment about bears on the included picture is priceless. Seriously!? How do you not know bears eat meat?


----------



## LXhuntinPA

My wife shot a doe yesterday morning. We saw her go down. Took us 15 minutes at best to pack our stuff and get to her. When we walked up there was a fisher standing there with half of her ear eaten off. Just bought the property in May. First time seeing one of those.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I need to vent a bit. I follow the NJ/Bow Hunters Facebook page because I bow hunt in NJ a lot. Forget the fact that the main hunting skill there seems to have become dump a bag of corn and sit and wait, but the shot choices people make are annoying at best. It is legal to hire tracking dogs in NJ and most of the licensed dog owners post on the page. The dogs are freakin' amazing! They can find a deer hours after a bad shot even if the track leads through tons of other deer and after a rain storm. That part is pretty cool. But what the dogs find just kind of shows me a lot of the "Help! I shot a deer and can't find it threads" are probably dead, lost deer. Time and again the deer the dogs find were shot late at night, at last light with poor visibility. The shot and result wasn't ideal. Often times it rains. Heck, sometimes the hunter can't even be present to help with the track when the dog picks it up. Almost every time the dogs find the deer. Almost every time the deer has been obliterated by bears, coyotes, or foxes or has spoiled. Or all of the above.
> 
> When we pick up a bow and arrow be it a hand made long bow, or a modern compound or crossbow, we make a contract with ourselves to wait for the ideal shot at a relaxed animal. Deer and other game aren't our own personal reactive targets. We don't get a special trophy if we recover antlers from an otherwise wasted animal. We aren't more manly because we managed to kill an animal with a bow. The contract we make says we will watch the weather and not shoot an animal if less than ideal conditions exist for recovery. If all goes well, it should be a problem but we owe it to the animal we intend to kill to do better than "if all goes well" because sometimes it doesn't. If the animal is nervous, we shouldn't shoot. If the range or viability is questionable we shouldn't shoot. If it is getting dark and it's going to rain or we won't have time to properly followup overnight or the next day we shouldn't shoot. If there is a strong liklihood of the deer being consumed by scavengers and predators before we can recover it we shouldn't shoot. (That deer would likely NOT be eaten by bears or coyotes if it weren't for our wayward arrow.)
> 
> I'm not sure when antlers became more important that respecting the animals we hunt but it needs to stop. I'm happy that this group is pretty good. And maybe I'm just an opinionated old man but there are reasons I choose not to bow hunt in the rain or late in the evening on the grounds I hunt. (Deer WILL become fox food if shot late.) We need to do better as hunters. I am sharing this note on the NJ/Bowhunters site and will probably get a timeout which I'm okay with. I just needed to vent a bit among familiar faces because I see the same antics in Pennsylvania. Oh. And the comment about bears on the included picture is priceless. Seriously!? How do you not know bears eat meat?
> View attachment 7710910


I know someone would have to be a complete idiot to gut shot a deer. Especially this early in the season. Whaahh! 

In all seriousness it is important as hunters we make the cleanest and most ethical shots we can. And we must practice with our gear so that we can do so. (Feels weird to type this knowing I got really lucky/ unlucky last night)


----------



## jacobh

congrats to those who killed


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I know someone would have to be a complete idiot to gut shot a deer. Especially this early in the season. Whaahh!
> 
> In all seriousness it is important as hunters we make the cleanest and most ethical shots we can. And we must practice with our gear so that we can do so. (Feels weird to type this knowing I got really lucky/ unlucky last night)


Bad shots will happen no matter what we do. I guess what bugs me is when people ignore pending weather, warm temperatures, and the likelihood of predation and still make bad decisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightlinger

LXhuntinPA said:


> My wife shot a doe yesterday morning. We saw her go down. Took us 15 minutes at best to pack our stuff and get to her. When we walked up there was a fisher standing there with half of her ear eaten off. Just bought the property in May. First time seeing one of those.


What's a fisher? Is that PA for bear?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nightlinger said:


> What's a fisher? Is that PA for bear?


PA has 2 types of Fishers…both can be unliked predators.


----------



## douglasell03131969

Even though he forgot his rain broadhead,Jordan somehow managed to get on the board early again.


----------



## jlh42581

Drove through a ton of ag this morning headed to work. 37 degrees at the house. I saw exactly one deer, entering the industrial park. Thought for sure they'd be moving this morning.


----------



## Schleprock1

I'm a little late to the party. I didn't go out Saturday morning. It was raining hard enough I could hear it on our steel roof. It was either raining or misting all day. I looked at Accuweather for the 30th time that day and it said the rain/mist would end in 15 minutes. That was at 5:20 PM. I got dressed and headed to the stand. The wind was completely wrong bud I just had to go.
Walking up through the yard about to go into the trail and I see about 20 turkeys leading the way up the trail. I cut across the powerline into the other woods and head up the hill. Very quietly get up into my stand and get my bow and pack pulled up, get an arrow nocked and put the bow in the holder. Continue getting situated and I look down the power line and there a deer. 35 yards out, get the bino's on it no button or antlers and then it steps behind some brush. Suddenly 5 more deer stand up and they head down the powerline away from me. Remember what I said about the wind being wrong?
So I turn around and look up the powerline. I'm looking through small holes in the leaves about 10 yards out. There's a real nice buck again 35 yards out. Looked kind of like the one in my avatar. No way I'm trying to thread through a hole for a clean shot in wet weather. I figure I'll wait for him to enter the woods and come down the hill toward me. I lose sight of that one and spot another smaller buck. It is feeding down the powerline. It made it to 20 yards before it turned to go back up to join big brother. They didn't come down the hill. They went straight into the woods.
Recap - Headed into the woods around 5:45. By 6:15 I had seen 6 doe and 2 buck. Nothing after that.
Weather is supposed to be better this afternoon but stil with a north wind. Not sure I want to mess up the area any more by going in with the wrong wind.


----------



## ZDC

Saturday night at the farm, nice ending to a day full of rain


----------



## yetihunter1

i didn't hunt this weekend but i did go out on friday (special regs) on some public. It was eventful and uneventful at the same time.

Almost got a doe at 20yds from the ground but the wind switched and gave me away for a split second which allowed her to get nervous enough to walk away before i had a clear shot through the brush. Set up about 100yds from that spot with a couple of scrapes with in 20yds. Hour and a half before sunset i hear a gun go off 60 yds away (almost crapped my pants)...ends up being a squirrel hunter who continues to pop off about 12 rounds 60 yds from me. 45 mins before sunset i hear footsteps coming down the trail i walked in and as i turn i see the squirrel hunter walking up at 30 yds. I whistled at him and the guy shoulders his gun!!! I am sitting there thinking "Squirrels don't whistle!!!!" Guy stood there for 5 mins trying to find me but never did see me and backed out the way he came but circled around me again and started shooting again. So you can take a guess that i didn't see much that evening.


----------



## pops423

jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7709324


Put that back together and wait until early Novembe and use it at your stand. I've been doing it for the last 3 years and its' worked great as a decoy. Had a good 8pt walk up to it nose to nose last year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hunted Sunday morning (New York) sat just off a little pond in the woods that had an apple tree that was actively dropping fruit in the wind. Had a nice doe come in solo for a drink and some breakfast when she came back by to leave she presented a 24yd quartering away shot and I zipped a QAD exodus through her. She dashed a quick loop around the pond and tipped over 30yds from where I could get the truck. I stayed on stand for another hour to watch some turkeys fly down and also come for a drink. Back to the cabin I found my wife watching church under the new patio heater and rounded up the kids for retrieval.

I took the afternoon to get some more treestands hung I didn't get to over summer, a blind set up, put fertilizer on the food plots, checked cameras since I had 2 that were repositioned by bears and 1 with dead batteries. Made a few mock scrapes at stand locations, I couldn't find any grape vine to use so I had to improvise and zip tie a beech limb into some bushes to get one out in the field. 

Didn't hunt the evening as I thought it'd get too late to make it home with the kids having school this morning.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yeti was that around home? I won’t step foot on the gamelands around me. Whackos all over them


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yeti was that around home? I won’t step foot on the gamelands around me. Whackos all over them


Yup, at Evansburg....


----------



## jacobh

Yea special reg gamelands I won’t hunt. I walk my dog during off-season on them that’s it. This area is insane. Live and learn lol


----------



## Mathias

Rut is on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Hunted Sunday morning (New York) sat just off a little pond in the woods that had an apple tree that was actively dropping fruit in the wind. Had a nice doe come in solo for a drink and some breakfast when she came back by to leave she presented a 24yd quartering away shot and I zipped a QAD exodus through her. She dashed a quick loop around the pond and tipped over 30yds from where I could get the truck. I stayed on stand for another hour to watch some turkeys fly down and also come for a drink. Back to the cabin I found my wife watching church under the new patio heater and rounded up the kids for retrieval.
> 
> I took the afternoon to get some more treestands hung I didn't get to over summer, a blind set up, put fertilizer on the food plots, checked cameras since I had 2 that were repositioned by bears and 1 with dead batteries. Made a few mock scrapes at stand locations, I couldn't find any grape vine to use so I had to improvise and zip tie a beech limb into some bushes to get one out in the field.
> 
> Didn't hunt the evening as I thought it'd get too late to make it home with the kids having school this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Much better than most of my Sunday's.


----------



## nicko

Bad news and good news……. And bad news.


Bad news is I drove 250 miles up here only to realize when I was pulling my bow out to go into the woods this morning, I realized I left my entire quiver of arrows hanging beneath my basement steps at home
Good news is I have a case of extra arrows that I slide into my bow case bag on trips…..
Bad news is the case is being awkward and white

—










Oh well… At least I have arrows.

Hmmmmmm…… Now that I think about it, this arrow case and I share some common traits. I’m not big but I am awkward and white.


----------



## Mathias

Eating well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Bad news and good news……. And bad news.
> 
> 
> Bad news is I drove 250 miles up here only to realize when I was pulling my bow out to go into the woods this morning, I realized I left my entire quiver of arrows hanging beneath my basement steps at home
> Good news is I have a case of extra arrows that I slide into my bow case bag on trips…..
> Bad news is the case is being awkward and white
> 
> —
> View attachment 7711271
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well… At least I have arrows.
> 
> Hmmmmmm…… Now that I think about it, this arrow case and I share some common traits. I’m not big but I am awkward and white.


That goodness you had extra arrows. 

Lucky the worst thing I've done is drive 30 minutes only to find out I left my release at home


----------



## jacobh

Nick can’t u just take arrows out of case and put in the backpack? This way no white case


----------



## TauntoHawk

Probably doesn't want broadheads bouncing around inside. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Rut is on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a nice father son moment..

"No, no, no sweep the leg boy you aren't petting a kitten. Yes, you pee on them, trust me the ladies love it."









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick can’t u just take arrows out of case and put in the backpack? This way no white case


I’m shooting fixed head slick tricks scott… Might shred everything in my pack to ribbons including my pack if I do that.


----------



## jacobh

Oh gotcha well go whack one to make up for it


----------



## LXhuntinPA

nicko said:


> I’m shooting fixed head slick tricks scott… Might shred everything in my pack to ribbons including my pack if I do that.


wrap a few paper towels around the broadheads at the bottom of your pack. Could even put them inside of a ziplock to keep them all together inside the towels


----------



## ZDC

I'd just keep them in the white pack , a little inconvenient but not too bad


----------



## 12-Ringer

LXhuntinPA said:


> My wife shot a doe yesterday morning. We saw her go down. Took us 15 minutes at best to pack our stuff and get to her. When we walked up there was a fisher standing there with half of her ear eaten off. Just bought the property in May. First time seeing one of those.


Fierce creatures, watched one kill a raccoon in the tree den, throw it out of the den, climb down the tree and carry it off.

We see them more and more each season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

One spike this morning at 44 yards…3 doe and nice 8 or 9 on the way to the afternoon set. Been hunkered down since 11, no deer but turkey, a skunk, and a some type of raptor….too big to be a hawk, no white head (guess could be a juvenile eagle?). Swooped down and took some furry critter out of the field.

Cams showed buck in this morning, just not at the stand I hunted.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Fierce creatures, watched one kill a raccoon in the tree den, throw it out of the den, climb down the tree and carry it off.
> 
> We see them more and more each season.


It's been a pretty successful reintroduction. I saw my first one last year. Just a glimpse but it was neat. The PGC is currently examining reintroducing Martens as well. Cool to see some native wildlife we've wiped out being returned.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I like seeing fishers but at the same time I don't because of how efficient they are as predators. Re-introducing them confuses me a bit, the PGC has been concerned about declining turkey populations, but then re-introduces yet another predator that won't help their population?

I saw 2 fishers in an area I hunted this past spring. I've hunted that area for over 20yrs and have been seeing fewer birds in it during the last few seasons for whatever reason(s), but fishers will certainly raid the nests.


----------



## dougell

Fishers get a bad rap.They examined the stomach contents of close to 100 road killed fishers and trapped fishers and didn't find any evidence of turkey predation,although it certainly happens.Turkeys are a prey species and a variety of predators will get them,which is why they have such big clutches.The turkey population has declined over the past 5 years but predator population haven't increased tremendously in that time frame.If you noticed,the number of poults have increased dramatically this past spring in many places.It's not because there's less predators.It's most likely do to a warmer drier spring.Cold wet springs are murder on ground nesting birds and even fawns.


----------



## Straw

A young girl in my area shot a full velvet buck on Saturday. You can see the pics on the shaft driven archery Facebook page


----------



## Mathias

We use to have Fishers at our place, got them all the time on camera. Haven’t seen one in at least 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Trial run in light rain on a food plot. Just me and a groundhog for now….


----------



## LetThemGrow

Scratch that, 2 hens and 9 almost grown poults just showed up. Man I love sitting outside and enjoying Creation!


----------



## jacobh

Straw said:


> A young girl in my area shot a full velvet buck on Saturday. You can see the pics on the shaft driven archery Facebook page


Congrats to the little girl!!!! 253#!!! Pa is getting close to Canada with weights


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Fishers get a bad rap.They examined the stomach contents of close to 100 road killed fishers and trapped fishers and didn't find any evidence of turkey predation,although it certainly happens.Turkeys are a prey species and a variety of predators will get them,which is why they have such big clutches.The turkey population has declined over the past 5 years but predator population haven't increased tremendously in that time frame.If you noticed,the number of poults have increased dramatically this past spring in many places.It's not because there's less predators.It's most likely do to a warmer drier spring.Cold wet springs are murder on ground nesting birds and even fawns.


I was reading about the proposed Marten reintroduction and there is a lot of time and research that goes into determining potential impacts on other species, economic, and social impacts. They definitely don’t do this stuff lightly. Personally, I’m all about the most diverse forests we can have as long as it’s native species. I’ll make an exception for ring necks. 😉


----------



## LetThemGrow

Ended up seeing 22 turkeys (they obviously had a successful spring as there were 4 different broods tonight) and 6 deer. One was a solid 3yr old 9. Quite a first sit, probably downhill from here. 😬

Hope more of you guys post up from the stand, it’s enjoyable to see the variety across this great state.


----------



## CBB

Skunked for the after work hunt. Cameras were duds also.


----------



## rogersb

Just scouted tonight. Saw a handful of doe and kicked up what sounded like a good buck. I didn't see him but I thought he might get hung up on all the branches he was breaking.


----------



## nicko

No quiver? No problem. Under $15 at Dollar General and I’m back up and running.

Yes, I am actually going to hunt with this. It holds two arrows and a fraction of the bulk and weight of that big white plastic case…… and it’s one day.

McGyver!!!!!

With any luck, I’ll bag me a toilet brush buck.


----------



## jlh42581

I busted tail to get to a stand. Weather was great. They're logging off the top, ran into the guy who runs the buncher. Asked if they intend on cutting the creek bottom. Sounds like they do not. I probably will not try that stand again till end of month.

Food is king and it has none. Scrapes... but no food. I couldn't live with myself knowing that early sign was in that bottom if I didn't try it.

I didn't even see a bird. I heard a crow lol.


----------



## CBB

Stand was pretty uncomfortable tonight. 
One of the old ameristeps we use on public


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Stand was pretty uncomfortable tonight.
> One of the old ameristeps we use on public
> View attachment 7711738



I have one of those Amer steps on property we hunt in Berks. They will never be mistaken for comfortable but they’re functional at least


----------



## jlh42581

CBB said:


> Stand was pretty uncomfortable tonight.
> One of the old ameristeps we use on public


I was in an xop prehung but the seat was soaked so I sat on metal for 3 hours


----------



## scotchindian

Saw 9 in an hour and a half after work this evening... all does and fawns. Didn't get a shot, but it sure got the adrenaline pumping with deer in front of and around me.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> View attachment 7711717
> View attachment 7711718
> View attachment 7711719
> 
> 
> 
> No quiver? No problem. Under $15 at Dollar General and I’m back up and running.
> 
> Yes, I am actually going to hunt with this. It holds two arrows and a fraction of the bulk and weight of that big white plastic case…… and it’s one day.
> 
> McGyver!!!!!
> 
> With any luck, I’ll bag me a toilet brush buck.


I love it Nick! When I saw the first pic I was thinking "What the hell!?"


----------



## Mr. October

The Phillies are playing in the post-season for the first time in 11 years. Not that I think it really matters. I don't think they can beat teams like the Mets or Dodgers. Still . . it's nice to see them there again even if it is by virtue of the league adding more teams.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like more than one drought ended this week. _*P*_


----------



## Mathias

Knew I should have brought the bow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Can we call the PGC and have them close bow season back down? It hasn't stopped raining since it opened.


----------



## ZDC

Next 10 days looking good up in NW PA

Only rain we are expecting is a little Friday morning


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Can we call the PGC and have them close bow season back down? It hasn't stopped raining since it opened.


Deer here still move around…what’s the issue? 😜


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> View attachment 7711717
> View attachment 7711718
> View attachment 7711719
> 
> 
> 
> No quiver? No problem. Under $15 at Dollar General and I’m back up and running.
> 
> Yes, I am actually going to hunt with this. It holds two arrows and a fraction of the bulk and weight of that big white plastic case…… and it’s one day.
> 
> McGyver!!!!!
> 
> With any luck, I’ll bag me a toilet brush buck.


Nicko Macgeyver


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Deer here still move around…what’s the issue? 😜


I don't want to go out and get the mail in this let alone sit in a tree stand.


----------



## Mathias

What’s this rain you speak of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> What’s this rain you speak of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at all that water. The entire hole is flooded 😂


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> What’s this rain you speak of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We might have more water than you here now . . . .


----------



## Mathias

Looks like a good soaker up north today. They’ve missed all of this thus far. Good for my plots.


----------



## hobbs4421

Saturday looks good here in NEPA 37-50 degrees and no forecasted rain! Hope I didn’t jinx it by saying that! Lol. I’ll be in a new location Saturday morning. Near an apple orchard close to a bedding area with a creek nearby. Intersecting trails at 15 yards and 10 yards. I can’t wait!


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Saturday looks good here in NEPA 37-50 degrees and no forecasted rain! Hope I didn’t jinx it by saying that! Lol. I’ll be in a new location Saturday morning. Near an apple orchard close to a bedding area with a creek nearby. Intersecting trails at 15 yards and 10 yards. I can’t wait!


I saw that too. Fingers crossed. I was hoping for some rain in NJ too so I could get our canoe afloat but this might be a little overkill. I'll hunt PA on Saturday and be down there on Sunday.


----------



## nicko

Rain moved in here up in Potter around 12 and didn’t finally clear out until about four… Was coming down pretty good for a while.

enjoying the afternoon watching live decoys entertain me in the food plot.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Rain moved in here up in Potter around 12 and didn’t finally clear out until about four… Was coming down pretty good for a while.
> 
> enjoying the afternoon watching live decoys entertain me in the food plot.


Hasn't stopped raining here, been steady to heavy ALL day.

Wondered how your day was going there. How's your "creation" holding up?


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hasn't stopped raining here, been steady to heavy ALL day.
> 
> Wondered how your day was going there. How's your "creation" holding up?


Inquiring minds want to know …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hasn't stopped raining here, been steady to heavy ALL day.
> 
> Wondered how your day was going there. How's your "creation" holding up?


So far so good… But I was pulling the bow up to my afternoon stand and it fell off the bow….. ha ha

After I get back to the hotel room, I’m going to dismantle it to clean the toilet, drink a cup of coffee, and hang some pictures on the walls.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

At least it turned out to be a very useful creation... a multi-tool of sorts!

Helluva nice guy you are cleaning the toilet in your hotel room but probably a good thing you only needed that quiver for one day, not sure I'd want to re-assemble it and use it again after it was in was the throne!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rough one yesterday …. Let’s just say I blew it….target buck 35 yards. Shot under him…a lot of crazy circumstances but they sound like excuses so I’ll spare the group.

As soon as I shot, I saw the arrow go low and I thought to myself how the heck did I blow that. I watched him run off, I waited, but then I couldn’t find the bolt at all. No lighted nock to help, orange nock with two orange and 1 white fletching..

I’m shooting from a blind so the likelihood of the bolt sticking out of the ground as opposed to being buried in it is slim, but without the proof of what I believed to be a clean miss, my mind starts…maybe I hit him after all, maybe my eyes fooled me?

Survey the scene, no blood, no hair, follow a handful of small trails for least than 10 yards looking for any sign, nothing….then it dawns on me…maybe the Tactacam, which is set to video picked something up.

Pulled the card and left quietly….I watched the ridiculously brief and off frame 10,000x last night and probably another 10,000 more this morning…I am convinced it was a clean miss.

Makes me sick, the weird paradox of fooling a mature buck, one that you identified as your primary target only to blow it. At the end of the day yesterday there were 25 legally huntable hours and I was on stand for 22.5 of the, only to crap the bed at the moment of truth. I practiced all summer sitting down, but should have practiced through a window or something too, as I was overly distracted by the frame thinking I was going to hit it.

Without the arrow last nigh I felt I needed to do more diligence. Bagged the AM hunt and started small concentric circles at 7AM, looking for the bolt or any sign of a hit…kept at it until 10:00am with no result. Buddy joined me from 8-9ish. 

Ran back to the house for a shower and two White Castle sliders and was back in the blind by 11:20. Hard rain most of the day starting around 12 and only moved out around 4:30. So far 2 mature doe each with one of this years offspring came through the zone I searched, none looking anxious or worried. 

I came this week because we have a rare predominant N and NW winds through the week making this spot the most ideal it could be.

I’ve passed 4 different 8’s and several antlerless deer. I’ll have two more evenings in this spot both with excellent wind (if forecast holds) before to need leave Friday morning.

Here are the clips…the first before the shot, the second is the shot….let me know if you think otherwise. It’s quick, but the only sound I hear is the crossbow, I don’t hear/see impact, I don’t see grass/shrub moving, definitely don’t see pass through.

Before any asks…when he looks up toward the blind I don’t I have a shot at his vitals, he’s in a ditch and the camera doesn’t adequately showcase it. The first time he looks all that I have access to is his head, the second his neck and some of front shoulder. That’s what I didn’t shoot when it looks like he’s “in the clear”

Let me know if anyone sees something I may have missed PMs are fine. There is one freeze frame where it looks like a ‘slice” appears, which would indicate a pass through which would indicate the bolt should be around and or some sign of a hit. Far from my first rodeo and I can’t find anything?











Dejected in Potter


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> Rough one yesterday …. Let’s just say I blew it….target buck 35 yards. Shot under him…a lot of crazy circumstances but they sound like excuses so I’ll spare the group.
> 
> As soon as I shot, I saw the arrow go low and I thought to myself how the heck did I blow that. I watched him run off, I waited, but then I couldn’t find the bolt at all. No lighted nock to help, orange nock with two orange and 1 white fletching..
> 
> I’m shooting from a blind so the likelihood of the bolt sticking out of the ground as opposed to being buried in it is slim, but without the proof of what I believed to be a clean miss, my mind starts…maybe I hit him after all, maybe my eyes fooled me?
> 
> Survey the scene, no blood, no hair, follow a handful of small trails for least than 10 yards looking for any sign, nothing….then it dawns on me…maybe the Tactacam, which is set to video picked something up.
> 
> Pulled the card and left quietly….I watched the ridiculously brief and off frame 10,000x last night and probably another 10,000 more this morning…I am convinced it was a clean miss.
> 
> Makes me sick, the weird paradox of fooling a mature buck, one that you identified as your primary target only to blow it. At the end of the day yesterday there were 25 legally huntable hours and I was on stand for 22.5 of the, only to crap the bed at the moment of truth. I practiced all summer sitting down, but should have practiced through a window or something too, as I was overly distracted by the frame thinking I was going to hit it.
> 
> Without the arrow last nigh I felt I needed to do more diligence. Bagged the AM hunt and started small concentric circles at 7AM, looking for the bolt or any sign of a hit…kept at it until 10:00am with no result. Buddy joined me from 8-9ish.
> 
> Ran back to the house for a shower and two White Castle sliders and was back in the blind by 11:20. Hard rain most of the day starting around 12 and only moved out around 4:30. So far 2 mature doe each with one of this years offspring came through the zone I searched, none looking anxious or worried.
> 
> I came this week because we have a rare predominant N and NW winds through the week making this spot the most ideal it could be.
> 
> I’ve passed 4 different 8’s and several antlerless deer. I’ll have two more evenings in this spot both with excellent wind (if forecast holds) before to need leave Friday morning.
> 
> Here are the clips…the first before the shot, the second is the shot….let me know if you think otherwise. It’s quick, but the only sound I hear is the crossbow, I don’t hear/see impact, I don’t see grass/shrub moving, definitely don’t see pass through.
> 
> Before any asks…when he looks up toward the blind I don’t I have a shot at his vitals, he’s in a ditch and the camera doesn’t adequately showcase it. The first time he looks all that I have access to is his head, the second his neck and some of front shoulder. That’s what I didn’t shoot when it looks like he’s “in the clear”
> 
> Let me know if anyone sees something I may have missed PMs are fine. There is one freeze frame where it looks like a ‘slice” appears, which would indicate a pass through which would indicate the bolt should be around and or some sign of a hit. Far from my first rodeo and I can’t find anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dejected in Potter


I know that felling all to well, it'll tear you up. Hopefully he comes back. They normally do, hopefully sooner rather than later, especially with the rut coming up. 

You'll get another crack at him, don't worry


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Joe but at least u got a shot at him


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> I know that felling all to well, it'll tear you up. Hopefully he comes back. They normally do, hopefully sooner rather than later, especially with the rut coming up.
> 
> You'll get another crack at him, don't worry


Not trying to be a killjoy as anything is possible, but I educated one last year I hoped to see again. He surely did come back, several times in-fact about a week later, but in the goddamn dark!


----------



## ZDC

Yeah but hopefully he is back in daylight with the rut coming. 

With the buck I spooked last year it took him about a month to get daylight pics again 😂


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> Yeah but hopefully he is back in daylight with the rut coming.
> 
> With the buck I spooked last year it took him about a month to get daylight pics again 😂


Once November rolls around, and he gets a sniff at a horny doe, he won’t concern himself with this unfortunate situation. Right time and place and it can come together in less than a minute and ya can get redemption! I’ve been there!


----------



## CBB

Skunked again tonight. Great views though from the stand.
My boy saw a spike a 6 a doe and a bobcat.

Hes got the horseshoe right now lol!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Joe:

Congrats on getting inside his bubble and for all the awesome activity you’ve had so far. Your restraint made that encounter possible. 

Amazing as always how much they drop when loading for take-off. He’s a dandy. You obviously gave it a full search. Way cool that your cam caught that.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Yeah but hopefully he is back in daylight with the rut coming.
> 
> With the buck I spooked last year it took him about a month to get daylight pics again 😂


Pretty safe to say the one I spooked won't be back through there ever again, he got waxed in the gun season last year about a 1/2 mile away from where I saw him .


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Pretty safe to say the one I spooked won't be back through there ever again, he got waxed in the gun season last year about a 1/2 mile away from where I saw him .


You never know, crazier things have happened. Like me shooting one opening day, that never happens 😂


Also please don't ever use the G word ever again it could offend some of the guys on here 😂


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> You never know, crazier things have happened. Like me shooting one opening day, that never happens 😂
> 
> 
> Also please don't ever use the G word ever again it could offend some of the guys on here 😂


If his zombie ass comes strolling by me, I might be done deer hunting period. "Looks tasty" I think not! 

Once again, pardon my French!


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> If his zombie ass comes strolling by me, I might be done deer hunting period. "Looks tasty" I think not!
> 
> Once again, pardon my French!


I was wondering if anyone caught on to I say that every time. 😂

Don't think of it as rotten flesh as much as it is aged meat. 

Sounds tasty


----------



## AjPUNISHER

After I saw that reply from you for the enth time I thought... is he trying to boost his pitiful post count? ***! Some people I tell you 😂


----------



## 12-Ringer

hobbs4421 said:


> Once November rolls around, and he gets a sniff at a horny doe, he won’t concern himself with this unfortunate situation. Right time and place and it can come together in less than a minute and ya can get redemption! I’ve been there!


Another BIG reason I decided to get up here now....the buck to doe ratio is so out of whack, these big boys rarely have to travel 10' when they're done breeding one to find another and the mature buck AND doe know this; they find some way back spot in some of the hundreds of thousands of acres around us and hide....some of the biggest archery buck are killed up early early and I can see why. The apples in our overgrown pasture are thick, deer were in and out of it all day, every day, including today after I traipsed around through it....by the end of the day today I had decent 8, raghorn 6, 5 mature doe and three yearlings all come out of this area. The chestnuts are falling harder that the rain storm today, the ground is so littered with casings, you might as well be walking on chips. The spot is perfect, but no damn trees so I am stuck in this blind and although I may have 38 years of experience I have all but 5 days in a blind and three of them have been Sat Mon and Tues of this week.....I know breath....(haha)


----------



## CBB

This fella was on the cam by my tree sept 23rd. Cheap cam isnt taking night pics so have to replace it with a better cam. Going to be tough to pass that guy.


----------



## Mr. October

I played it back a bunch of times at .25 speed. I see no sign of a hit.

I suspect you’ll get another crack at him. Sometimes we give these things a little too much credit. They still have a brain the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

As LTG said. Congrats on putting yourself in the position to make it happen Joe!

I downloaded the vid and played it frame by frame in vlc multiple times. I saw 2 points interest, upon further review one of them didn't move with the deer and the other looked like a possible slit right behind the "elbow", but it appeared to be there in another frame before he reacted to anything. At any rate, possibly wishful thinking and the artifacts in the vid make it too hard to tell one way or the other from what I saw.

Not finding the bolt is questionable but those damn things will burry in the ground like gophers, as well as skip and sail like an eagle. As schooled as I know you are, you not finding any signs that you connected makes me think you missed him. A spray of peroxide in that area would have told you for sure if you connected... but then it rained.

Who knows, you may get another crack at him. Many years ago, my optometrist had a picture on the wall of him posing with a beautiful buck he had killed in the archery season. When I asked him about it... he said he missed him the first time but low and behold he came back through on the same trail 2 afternoons later. I never seem to have that kind of luck!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> View attachment 7712434
> 
> 
> This fella was on the cam by my tree sept 23rd. Cheap cam isnt taking night pics so have to replace it with a better cam. Going to be tough to pass that guy.


I see one like that I'd have no problems at all passing him, from my fork to my mouth


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> After I saw that reply from you for the enth time I thought... is he trying to boost his pitiful post count? ***! Some people I tell you 😂


I always thought of it as a funny yet true to congratulate a kill


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> View attachment 7712434
> 
> 
> This fella was on the cam by my tree sept 23rd. Cheap cam isnt taking night pics so have to replace it with a better cam. Going to be tough to pass that guy.


I would have a hard time passing him up to. 

Mainly because it is kinda hard to pass up on a deer you already shot😂


----------



## ForestPhantom

Got it done tonight in 1b. Great evening.


----------



## CBB

heres another shot of him before he shed velvet. Ive had him on 4 different cams in about a 1 mile radius. Hes a 3yr old buck that likes to move. My guess is hes right around the 120 mark. Very good quality buck for PA. Its hard to see but he has a split brow on his left and the sticker on his g2. Also looks like he could develop a drop tine if he got a little more age.


----------



## jacobh

Stud buck Forrest congrats


----------



## ZDC

ForestPhantom said:


> Got it done tonight in 1b. Great evening.
> View attachment 7712498


Good one ForestPhantom

Looks tasty


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> So far so good… But I was pulling the bow up to my afternoon stand and it fell off the bow….. ha ha
> 
> After I get back to the hotel room, I’m going to dismantle it to clean the toilet, drink a cup of coffee, and hang some pictures on the walls.


might want to change that order....drink cup of coffee, hang some pictures on walls, wait 15 mins and then clean toilet....seems to be a more efficient order....


----------



## yetihunter1

CBB said:


> View attachment 7712564
> heres another shot of him before he shed velvet. Ive had him on 4 different cams in about a 1 mile radius. Hes a 3yr old buck that likes to move. My guess is hes right around the 120 mark. Very good quality buck for PA. Its hard to see but he has a split brow on his left and the sticker on his g2. Also looks like he could develop a drop tine if he got a little more age.


great buck and congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Single big bodied deer passed above me, couldn’t make it any headgear…45 and damp, north beeeze but not much to mention…settled in a ladder just east of our creek. Probably hold here for another hour or so, then back for another shower, treat my cloths, the drive to the other side for the afternoon


----------



## 12-Ringer

For those who may have ever had an interest in Xenek blinds but gagged at the prices….check out camofire today they have both the sniper and the ascent remarkably discounted. At that price they’d be worth the buy. I sold mine for the OX series Barronett as I found the Barronett to be just as nice but 1/2 the price…we’ll the Xeneks are there now…


PSA for the day


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> For those who may have ever had an interest in Xenek blinds but gagged at the prices….check out camofire today they have both the sniper and the ascent remarkably discounted. At that price they’d be worth the buy. I sold mine for the OX series Barronett as I found the Barronett to be just as nice but 1/2 the price…we’ll the Xeneks are there now…
> 
> 
> PSA for the day


I saw this today and may be making a purchase so i have a blind i can use when the kids want to go with me.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Keep the updates coming Joe. If you aren’t going to Kansas this will have to suffice. I loved that thread.


----------



## TauntoHawk

ForestPhantom said:


> Got it done tonight in 1b. Great evening.
> View attachment 7712498


Great deer, love how he carries that mass all the way out 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

ForestPhantom said:


> Got it done tonight in 1b. Great evening.
> View attachment 7712498


Congrats! Now what?


----------



## CBB

Seeing quite a few photos of big bucks on the ground. They are killing them!


----------



## yetihunter1

Just got the call this am from Mike Zander taxidermy that my 2021 buck was done. Must say I am very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## ZDC

Looks good 👍


----------



## Mathias

Had some Venison dried “beef” from Ely’s this morning. Not like the stuff you get at the grocery, laden with salt.


----------



## ZDC

How was it ?


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I was wondering if anyone caught on to I say that every time. 😂
> 
> Don't think of it as rotten flesh as much as it is aged meat.
> 
> Sounds tasty


----------



## Mathias

Oh we love it, only variety we will eat. Not on our current diet regimen, but we had company that loves that dish.

ZDC, I noticed that, to the point I considered the “ignore” feature 🤣


----------



## ZDC

I wonder how many people have ignore set on me

It's probably a concerning number


----------



## andymick32

Great buck Forest, congrats!

12Ringer, I also think clean miss. Tough pill to swallow, but it happens. Been there before. All you can do Is get back in the saddle and hope for another chance.


----------



## PaHick

*I know this is slightly off topic. 
But while hunting in the fall do you guys ever see turkey? 
I was thinking today, I bet it has been 6 years or more since I have seen a Turkey or flock while bowhunting.. I just never see them anymore or ever hear them. 
Maybe it’s just my area?*


----------



## ZDC

PaHick said:


> *I know this is slightly off topic.
> But while hunting in the fall do you guys ever see turkey?
> I was thinking today, I bet it has been 6 years or more since I have seen a Turkey or flock while bowhunting.. I just never see them anymore or ever hear them.
> Maybe it’s just my area?*


Saw a ton last year , 1A


----------



## LetThemGrow

PaHick said:


> *I know this is slightly off topic.
> But while hunting in the fall do you guys ever see turkey?
> I was thinking today, I bet it has been 6 years or more since I have seen a Turkey or flock while bowhunting.. I just never see them anymore or ever hear them.
> Maybe it’s just my area?*


Our area fluctuates heavily, last 2 years it was rare to see a bird. The springs of 2020 and 2021 were very wet, only 1 small clutch on cameras in those 2 years. The other night I saw 4 different clutches of poults.

We have a 3 day season here, and generally see birds before and after that but not during it.


----------



## vonfoust

Not since the couple days after I broadcast winter rye into a few plots.


----------



## nicko

Drove up on a flock of 20+ turkeys up in Potter on Sunday and saw about 10 come out into a field after the rain stopped yesterday… Also Potter


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> Just got the call this am from Mike Zander taxidermy that my 2021 buck was done. Must say I am very pleased with the outcome!
> 
> View attachment 7712750


Mike has done some mounts for me, he does a nice job. Have always been 100% satisfied.


----------



## Gene94

Got a big doe in the oaks an hour into a mid-day sit! 12:50 P.M.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Their habitat preferences change from spring to fall so it's not uncommon for them to be in different areas but quality habitat will hold turkey year round. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

12-Ringer said:


> For those who may have ever had an interest in Xenek blinds but gagged at the prices….check out camofire today they have both the sniper and the ascent remarkably discounted. At that price they’d be worth the buy. I sold mine for the OX series Barronett as I found the Barronett to be just as nice but 1/2 the price…we’ll the Xeneks are there now…
> 
> 
> PSA for the day


Have you had any issues with Barronett? I purchased one a couple years ago and with VERY minimal use, had the fabric tear at the hubs and some broken poles.


----------



## hobbs4421

PaHick said:


> *I know this is slightly off topic.
> But while hunting in the fall do you guys ever see turkey?
> I was thinking today, I bet it has been 6 years or more since I have seen a Turkey or flock while bowhunting.. I just never see them anymore or ever hear them.
> Maybe it’s just my area?*


I’m on stand now and I heard one clicking about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PaHick said:


> *I know this is slightly off topic.
> But while hunting in the fall do you guys ever see turkey?
> I was thinking today, I bet it has been 6 years or more since I have seen a Turkey or flock while bowhunting.. I just never see them anymore or ever hear them.
> Maybe it’s just my area?*


I primarily hunt 4E and 4C. I haven't been seeing fall flocks as large as I have in the past but I've been seeing birds every fall.

I'm assuming you used to see birds in the fall where your hunting, but maybe something your not considering has changed since then. Any major habitat changes like development, logging, no farming nearby where there once was, an influx of predators...etc? Are you seeing birds in the area anywhere else?

There's also a long list of critters that feed on turkeys in all stages of their life, but overly wet springs/summers are the worst for nesting and poult survival rates.

One area I hunt has abundant foxes...and another coyotes. I've found a number of there successful hunts over the years, typically not this much left when I found them but you get the idea









from the PGC website:


----------



## hobbs4421

Last season I could have killed a nice gobbler or a Jake from the archery stand. I wasn’t interested as I was after a beautiful 10 point


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Rain moved in here up in Potter around 12 and didn’t finally clear out until about four… Was coming down pretty good for a while.
> 
> enjoying the afternoon watching live decoys entertain me in the food plot.


Did you use the sponge to dry off your seat? Many uses for that quiver! [emoji2957]


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Did you use the sponge to dry off your seat? Many uses for that quiver! [emoji2957]


The leatherman of quivers.


----------



## hobbs4421

Just saw a flock of turkeys at 30 yards or so. Squirrel , turkey and birds so far. No deer yet


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hey Nick!


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Hey Nick!


You read my mind AJ… When I was telling my wife about my brain fart, I said I’m going to need to make some type of dry erase checklist for myself to make sure I don’t remember forget vital equipment. I already changed the location where I store my quiver and moved it right next to my primary bow to help avoid similar snafus in the future


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I just checked my email and saw that checklist, thought of you right away with the quiver incident bud...and that time you went muzzleloader hunting!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Most peeps who fish annually probably got their license long ago, but I'm throwing it out there...


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I just checked my email and saw that checklist, thought of you right away with the quiver incident bud...and that time you went muzzleloader hunting!


Ha ha ha!!! I’m good for laughs no doubt.


----------



## PAbigbear

Had a pleasant surprise last night when I was walking into a set I hung last week over some good buck sign; a giant pile of guts 25' from my stand from presumably yesterday morning. By the time I walked in after work I didn't feel I had enough time to relocate so I climbed up to find several fresh holes in the tree from screw in hooks that surely weren't there last week. I guess using my stand wasn't good enough that he had to dispose of the guts in a place I was sure to see them. The first day was a disaster also where I had 2 groups of hunters park beside me in an access point that isn't particularly well suited for several hunters, come walking into my set around gray light with headlamps on blowing out the entire area because they "didn't know which side of the road I was on". Trust me when I was say there's no mistaking which side of the road anyone would be hunting if you saw the area where I was parked. The evening hunt started with someone in my group needing to contact the local LEO who paid the other hunter a visit at his residence. Quite the season so far. Sure wish I knew what happened to just being a decent, respectful, human.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Had a pleasant surprise last night when I was walking into a set I hung last week over some good buck sign; a giant pile of guts 25' from my stand from presumably yesterday morning. By the time I walked in after work I didn't feel I had enough time to relocate so I climbed up to find several fresh holes in the tree from screw in hooks that surely weren't there last week. I guess using my stand wasn't good enough that he had to dispose of the guts in a place I was sure to see them. The first day was a disaster also where I had 2 groups of hunters park beside me in an access point that isn't particularly well suited for several hunters, come walking into my set around gray light with headlamps on blowing out the entire area because they "didn't know which side of the road I was on". Trust me when I was say there's no mistaking which side of the road anyone would be hunting if you saw the area where I was parked. The evening hunt started with someone in my group needing to contact the local LEO who paid the other hunter a visit at his residence. Quite the season so far. Sure wish I knew what happened to just being a decent, respectful, human.


Is this on public or private land? Not saying it’s any better or worse but just wondering.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> The leatherman of quivers.


Innovative Outdoorsman might grab this design!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Innovative Outdoorsman might grab this design!


My patent is in the works.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Is this on public or private land? Not saying it’s any better or worse but just wondering.


Public


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Public


Unfortunately the slobs are taking advantage of your hard work and stands. May be time to consider some portable set up that you do not leave in the woods like a climber or stand-and-stick combo or saddle hunt.


----------



## rogersb

I had a nice 3 year old 8 cross in front of me at 5pm on my way home. Was about a mile from my house but was heading to property I have permission to hunt. The rain and low temps seem to have them moving today. Figures. I'll be able to get out tomorrow when it's 75.


----------



## LetThemGrow

My son had a bachelor group of 6 yearlings around him tonight, sparring and scraping. His excitement makes it all worthwhile!!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> You read my mind AJ… When I was telling my wife about my brain fart, I said I’m going to need to make some type of dry erase checklist for myself to make sure I don’t remember forget vital equipment. I already changed the location where I store my quiver and moved it right next to my primary bow to help avoid similar snafus in the future





LetThemGrow said:


> Innovative Outdoorsman might grab this design!


Maybe a good idea to submit a patent app Nick!

Lol! Just saw patent pending note.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Maybe a good idea to submit a patent app Nick!
> 
> Lol! Just saw patent pending note.


I see my own YouTube channel in the making… Items you can buy in common convenient stores that can help you get by when you screw up or leave something at home.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I see my own YouTube channel in the making… Items you can buy in common convenient stores that can help you get by when you screw up or leave something at home.


Not the worst idea.


----------



## 12-Ringer

irishiup said:


> Have you had any issues with Barronett? I purchased one a couple years ago and with VERY minimal use, had the fabric tear at the hubs and some broken poles.


none but not all Barronetts are the same the OX series is the only series that I would endorse, I have not had good luck with their other series like the Big Mike....the OX series are tremendous blinds and I do believe represent the best bang for your buck in the industry...I had a sniper and an ascent and sold them the minute I set up my first OX4..because the Xenek's were 'all the rage' and out of stock I actually sold both for more than what I paid and was able to by another OX4, an OX5, three heavy duty swivel blind chairs, manfrotto camera tripods.

The Ox series blinds are TOUGH, with attention to detail usually only found in blinds 2x as expensive. They can last a couple seasons without coming in, providing you install a center pole support to help protect against snow collapse.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaHick said:


> *I know this is slightly off topic.
> But while hunting in the fall do you guys ever see turkey?
> I was thinking today, I bet it has been 6 years or more since I have seen a Turkey or flock while bowhunting.. I just never see them anymore or ever hear them.
> Maybe it’s just my area?*


Almost every sit here in Potter....if I don't see them, I hear them....


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Day ended without a flurry of action, but walking out under the cover a crystal clear sky that seems to showcase every star in the universe is another reminder that all we do and enjoy isn't only about the killing....what a great end of another long day. I saw a mom and two yearlings around 9AM, both yearlings were button buck. That was in a single ladder stand maybe 300 yards out the back door on the west side of our creek overlooking one of our original 'gen1' small food plots. I hung there until about 9:30 and then back to the house showered again, treated cloths with O3, and back on the other side of the property in the scrub apples, by 11:10AM, 11:25 here comes a mom with two yearlings, both button buck. The distance between those two spots in .75 of a mile. Wonder, could it have been the same group or a coincidence? Hung in there until quitting time, which is almost as long if not longer than all day sit during the rut. It was the first day I didn't see notable movement mid-day, but temps increased about 10 degrees, winds rotating N to W throughout the day, and pressure was wonky up and down......I won't complain about this week....I've passed over 25 deer all under 30 yards and the one deer I was after, I missed at 35😞. I'll be at it tomorrow before heading home on Friday.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Innovative Outdoorsman might grab this design!


I'm not familiar with Innovative Outdoorsman but I believe Steve Smith (The Red Green Show) would have been proud!


----------



## jpinkerton

Sad story for a great buck.









Pennsylvania Game Commission investigating trophy-class deer poaching


GREGG TOWNSHIP, Pa. (WHTM) – The Pennsylvania Game Commission is seeking information regarding the poaching of an illegally taken trophy-class white-tailed deer. According to the Game Commiss…



www.abc27.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

What the hell is wrong with people...who would even feel good about doing it..I mean that's a trophy right? Not shooting it to feed a family or sustain life, shooting to showcase the trophy....who could even feel good about it? I mean NOTHING in it except the pride of the trophy, not prize money, awards, not big enough for endorsements....who could have any pride in shooting something in that way?

I just saw a clip where two fisherman were caught cheating, one guy is from PA. They won a walleye tournament and were weighing their fish and they tournament official found both weights and fish fillets stuffed into their fishes bellies. Worst part, these guys had been cleaning up all year and were in first place for anglers of the year in whatever series it was....now in that case there was money, prizes, etc...involved, which doesn't excuse anything. In the video clip that's circulating somewhere, should have seen the other fisherman, lets just say those guys had to get out of dodge quickly.





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com









At the end of the day its not just ourselves that have to live with our decisions; we have families, colleagues, some of us children and even grandchildren. Is any prize or trophy worth ruining your own reputation and exposing your family and friends to ridicule/speculation. The phrase guilty by association was coined for a reason.

I don't know these guys but think about their wives, their children, their parents, siblings, co-workers....how the heck could they look anyone in the eyes again? What kind of ridicule/speculation will be cast upon their entire family/friend network? Not even close to the worth of whatever they 'won'


----------



## jacobh

Goes to show u Joe pieces of crap everywhere around us. Like hunting a lot worry about what deer are shot with and how big but nobody really ever questions what was done with that deer. Man hunt just for the antlers and give away the meat. Or I unfortunately know of guys who shoot as many as they can to say oh I shot 15 deer this year. And didn’t use 1 of them!!! It’s truly sad what hunting and fishing has become


----------



## Mathias

The shameless need for fame and recognition.


----------



## jpinkerton

Those fellas should be be banned from every fishing circuit across the US. Rumor is that they even won a boat earlier in the season. I assume they've never legitimately won a tournament.


----------



## jlh42581

Cheating in fishing is rampant. Not always so blatant but rampant. Guys in smaller state run orgs having contacts with pros, getting waypoints the general person wont have. Being told what baits to fish and how to throw them. People stuffing fish in barrels or on stringers. People physically relocating fish for weeks before tournaments to stack the brush piles they know. Beyond that, if you have a regular 9-5 youre competing against guys who will prefish for 2 weeks prior to an event because they financially can and you cant. Fishing for money is as unlevel of a playing field as hunting for big bucks, the haves and the have nots. Anyone that thinks any differently is simply lying to themselves.

The big pros do it differently in fishing, theres a reason they all get the same amount of practice days, off limit periods on certain bodies of water. Even then, some of them have way more "insight" than the rest.

Competing is fun, when its fair. Imagine trying to play baseball where the distance from the mound to home plate changed. Fishing and hunting is really a solo sport and thats coming from a person that does and has tournament fish. Not everyone is a cheater but theres more than you probably realize.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Goes to show u Joe pieces of crap everywhere around us. It’s truly sad what hunting and fishing has become


It IS sad how depraved people are becoming. It isn’t the sport that is the problem, it’s the participants. And it’s across the board. Generations of incremental change have brought us to our current “advanced” day.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I see my own YouTube channel in the making… Items you can buy in common convenient stores that can help you get by when you screw up or leave something at home.


We've seen the packing for a trip like this. I am shocked that there was anything left behind. Have you unpacked the whole car yet? I feel like the arrows are in the car somewhere, possibly under a third or fourth backup bow?


----------



## ZDC

PAbigbear said:


> Had a pleasant surprise last night when I was walking into a set I hung last week over some good buck sign; a giant pile of guts 25' from my stand from presumably yesterday morning. By the time I walked in after work I didn't feel I had enough time to relocate so I climbed up to find several fresh holes in the tree from screw in hooks that surely weren't there last week. I guess using my stand wasn't good enough that he had to dispose of the guts in a place I was sure to see them. The first day was a disaster also where I had 2 groups of hunters park beside me in an access point that isn't particularly well suited for several hunters, come walking into my set around gray light with headlamps on blowing out the entire area because they "didn't know which side of the road I was on". Trust me when I was say there's no mistaking which side of the road anyone would be hunting if you saw the area where I was parked. The evening hunt started with someone in my group needing to contact the local LEO who paid the other hunter a visit at his residence. Quite the season so far. Sure wish I knew what happened to just being a decent, respectful, human.


That is exactly why when hunting public I look for places that the other people don't go. Because than I don't have to deal with stuff like that as well as that's were all the deer end up by mid October anyways.


----------



## Bucket

LetThemGrow said:


> It IS sad how depraved people are becoming. It isn’t the sport that is the problem, it’s the participants. And it’s across the board. Generations of incremental change have brought us to our current “advanced” day.


I seem to be using the internet as an excuse for a lot of issues lately, but I do believe social media has played a big part in all of this. There have always been the guy that had to win, or even be in the limelight at all cost, but now everyone sees others success in real time, and it has brought the bad out in a lot of folks that normally wouldn't have considered such actions.

Definitely not an excuse, but I do think it is a real contributor.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bucket said:


> I seem to be using the internet as an excuse for a lot of issues lately, but I do believe social media has played a big part in all of this. There have always been the guy that had to win, or even be in the limelight at all cost, but now everyone sees others success in real time, and it has brought the bad out in a lot of folks that normally wouldn't have considered such actions.
> 
> Definitely not an excuse, but I do think it is a real contributor.


Agreed. Without developing principles based on truth, we will all be tempted to do wrong things.


----------



## jacobh

Hunting use to bea thing where u would all join together and have fun and enjoy each other’s company and when successful everyone was happy for that person. Now it’s a huge competition. Just look anywhere. Biggest buck comps where u win money. Some most deer killed. Everyone is competing to be the best. Who can shoot the farthest. I hunt for the meat. Antlers are nice but not my deciding factor. When someone kills one I am genuinely happy for that person. Nowadays many are ticked because that guy shot my deer!!! It’s really bad what “hunters” and “fisherman” have become


----------



## Bucket

I still think that in our area things made a big turn when the HR/AR went into play. Prior to that, no one cared if you hunted their ground and shot the 4 point or spike or the occasional 8 point. There wasn't the trophy mind set there is now. Now everyone is chasing the next trophy. (not a complaint, just an observation)


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> My son had a bachelor group of 6 yearlings around him tonight, sparring and scraping. His excitement makes it all worthwhile!!
> 
> View attachment 7712976


It's about that time of year that they will start separating and fighting. 

These next few weeks of the pre rut are always exciting


----------



## Schleprock1

There have always been cheaters. I'm not sure if it is worse now or the news is just spread better. 
We now live in the instant gratification world. 

If someone decides they will take up bowling they should be a pro by the second week and have at least one 300 game.

If someone starts hunting this year they should have a trophy on their wall next year.

Trout fishing... okay they have a chance here as it basically being lucky enough to fish where somebody dropped a large fish in the creek. Now go to a natural creek and catch some native fish.


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> There have always been cheaters. I'm not sure if it is worse now or the news is just spread better.
> We now live in the instant gratification world.
> 
> If someone decides they will take up bowling they should be a pro by the second week and have at least one 300 game.
> 
> If someone starts hunting this year they should have a trophy on their wall next year.
> 
> Trout fishing... okay they have a chance here as it basically being lucky enough to fish where somebody dropped a large fish in the creek. Now go to a natural creek and catch some native fish.


And if you don't accomplish any of those things you cheat or quit


----------



## dougell

Add money to anything and corruption will almost always ensue.I hunt for my own reasons and tried to instill that into my son.Comptetition,even with myself has never been a reason to be out there.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> What the hell is wrong with people...who would even feel good about doing it..I mean that's a trophy right? Not shooting it to feed a family or sustain life, shooting to showcase the trophy....who could even feel good about it? I mean NOTHING in it except the pride of the trophy, not prize money, awards, not big enough for endorsements....who could have any pride in shooting something in that way?
> 
> I just saw a clip where two fisherman were caught cheating, one guy is from PA. They won a walleye tournament and were weighing their fish and they tournament official found both weights and fish fillets stuffed into their fishes bellies. Worst part, these guys had been cleaning up all year and were in first place for anglers of the year in whatever series it was....now in that case there was money, prizes, etc...involved, which doesn't excuse anything. In the video clip that's circulating somewhere, should have seen the other fisherman, lets just say those guys had to get out of dodge quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day its not just ourselves that have to live with our decisions; we have families, colleagues, some of us children and even grandchildren. Is any prize or trophy worth ruining your own reputation and exposing your family and friends to ridicule/speculation. The phrase guilty by association was coined for a reason.
> 
> I don't know these guys but think about their wives, their children, their parents, siblings, co-workers....how the heck could they look anyone in the eyes again? What kind of ridicule/speculation will be cast upon their entire family/friend network? Not even close to the worth of whatever they 'won'


I heard about the walleye fisherman the other day. It literally made news all over the world. I watched the video this morning and have to say I can't believe the dude didn't stop the director when he started cutting open the fish. I'd have pulled him aside, fessed up, and withdrawn and let him go public with it later. He's lucky he didn't get the s__t kicked out of him. 

And frankly if any of his previous dealings were as obvious and I were a competitor I'd have long since cut open one of his fish with or without his permission. It was VERY apparent to anyone vaguely familiar with fish weights that these were way off. Those 4 fish were not the 7-8 lb average they'd have had to been to make 33 lbs. They were the same size as everyone else's fish that did 16 lbs at best. 

I've been exposed to cheating in competitive archery, trapshooting, hunting, running, and triathlon. I will NEVER understand how someone can live with themselves taking credit for accomplishments they didn't do.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Add money to anything and corruption will almost always ensue.I hunt for my own reasons and tried to instill that into my son.Comptetition,even with myself has never been a reason to be out there.


There doesn't even have to be money. Just "prestige" or recognition from peers. Of course than you loose all your peers and look like a jackass when you get caught.


----------



## Schleprock1

Next thing you know guys will be putting on dresses so they can win in High School sports...


----------



## hobbs4421

Schleprock1 said:


> Next thing you know guys will be putting on dresses so they can win in High School sports...


this world is going down hill for sure! When black and white turns to gray, and moral absolutes are a thing of the past, and God is taken out of school, then there is little hope for humanity!


----------



## jacobh

Just look at threads right here on AT. Farthest shot animal and biggest deer. It’s all about competition not about enjoyment and sharing. I remember guys shooting spikes back in the day. Everyone around whether u knew them or not were happy for each other. Now it’s I shot one at 50 yds oh that’s nothing I shot one at 80!!! To me I’d rather say I was good enough to shoot them at 5 yds!! Once hunting became a “sport” it became about competition. Hunting and fishing use to be a way to put food on the table that all went bye bye when money and trophy’s came into play


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Just look at threads right here on AT. Farthest shot animal and biggest deer. It’s all about competition not about enjoyment and sharing. I remember guys shooting spikes back in the day. Everyone around whether u knew them or not were happy for each other. Now it’s I shot one at 50 yds oh that’s nothing I shot one at 80!!! To me I’d rather say I was good enough to shoot them at 5 yds!! Once hunting became a “sport” it became about competition. Hunting and fishing use to be a way to put food on the table that all went bye bye when money and trophy’s came into play


I picked up a bow because I wanted to get CLOSER to game. Not farther away. I see that with the rifle hunting pages too. Guys proud of themselves because they killed a deer at 1000 yards. They'll have a video of them standing there talking and laughing in normal voices while the deer . . 1000 yards away . . doesn't even know they are anywhere in the world. The get out a fancy rest and a fancy rifle with a compensated scope, set the dial to 1000 yards and snipe the deer. Then they say they "went hunting".


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just getting settled in for the afternoon….morning was interesting 8 doe and a nice buck all crossed along the same contour line about 65-70 yards in front of me…was set up on a field edge stand with a west wind in my face. During the rut the buck tend to run the edge more frequently on a west wind scent checking the woods and eyeballing the fields. This morning they all traveled a contour line that actually wraps all the way across the fairly recently planted winter wheat. I’ll tel you this, that stuff explodes with just a little rain and sunshine. Barely a few green strands on Sat morning, can easily see green throughout today.

On the way it I jumped to cockbirds. It’s only about 150 yards from the truck to the edge where the blind is….about 1/2 down the edge of the scrub field a cockbirds jumps up from the grass time another from just inside the scrub. Can’t remember ghe last time I’ve seen a pheasant over here. If we want to chase them up here we usually drive over the state game land in Phoenix Run? Pretty neat.

Gathered some more crab apples and pulled their seeds for the next batch?


----------



## PaHick

Im in 4A
No we don’t see many turkey in general. I can see how that graph trend can relate. Same with deer. Honestly it seems like the woods around here are getting pretty dead. I do not see the squirrels like I used to, grouse are almost non existent. And the deer number have been squash here as well with HR couple with CWD numbers being high and wanting to drop the population. We defiantly see it. Bad thing is we don t see bigger bucks either so it kinda sucks all the way around. I know some of you are seeing and killing bigger bucks and still have good populations of deer. Which is awesome!
It just seems totally foreign to me cause it is not like that here in 4A n some of the 2c that borders it.
It’s very frustrating hunting in these areas anymore. It would be very tough to have a young child and get them on game to keep the fire lit. Especially deer and Turkey.


----------



## CBB

Had a short morning hunt for about 2 hours. Notta. Cam had young bucks and does. No shooters


----------



## Mr. October

The reports from the blind are awesome. 

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## jacobh

Took my pup to run at gamelands at 2 today no signs out or anything. Walked in and he flushed 4-6 pheasant. Guess they stocked for youth Saturday!!!! A sign would be nice


----------



## Pointinglab

It is illegal to run your dog on game lands stocked with pheasants the week before youth pheasant season. As sportsmen it is our responsibility to know the game laws. This has been a law for many years now.

This takes away opportunities that we are trying to create to get the next generation of hunters involved in our great sport. You want a sign to let you know when deer season opens and closes as well I assume. 

Where are the game wardens when we need them.....


----------



## Schleprock1

PSA. If you are going in the woods tonight, don't forget your thermacel.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schleprock1 said:


> PSA. If you are going in the woods tonight, don't forget your thermacel.


Or if you’ve been a blind since 11am, be sure to have refill cartridges….bugs are BAD!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let another 8 walk, the best 8 I’ve seen here so far…he stepped out 5’ from the blind, turned looked at and walked right to their favorite apple tree….not sure if you can make him out or not, he’s chomping on some apples…no he’s not bedded, he’s standing in the drainage ditch. Didn’t get better footage was was toiling back and forth with shoving him a ride home in the Titan.

He is absolutely the 8 that has been running with the 12 and the two 10a…who knows maybe they’re all around???


----------



## 12-Ringer

Turkey are going nuts in the woods again...they’re close sounds like they may pop out in front at any minute


----------



## dougell

Last night I let the dog run for a while and just before dark went down to feed the horses and glass the field behind my neighbors barn.My two neighbors hunt that field every night and eventually burn it out.I assumed they were out so I just watched from inside my woods.Four bucks came out and a decent 8 walked right past me and never knew I was there.Another decent 8 and a much bigger 8 fed right in front of their one stands.I though for sure I WAS GONNA HEAR A CROSSBOW CRACK but they must not have been hunting.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Haven't had the chance to get out yet but you guys are driving me nuts


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Joe, no scope mount/quick detach for the cell phone? Hit the record button and forget it, follow him in your scope and then toil with idea of giving him a free ride in your truck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> Joe, no scope mount/quick detach for the cell phone? Hit the record button and forget it, follow him in your scope and then toil with idea of giving him a free ride in your truck!


Nope nothing g like that


----------



## ZDC

Made some jerky with the flanks of the little buck 

Used some BBQ sauce, pork rub , Maple seasoning, and honey. To make a sweet and spicy flavor. 

Put in the dehydrator for 122 degrees at 10 hours 
It turned the honey and BBQ sauce into almost like a thin caramelized layer around the meat. Cut into 1 inch strips and put in baggies. Now I have hunting snacks.😁


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another slightly smaller 8 just stepped out at 75 yards…..the one who passed 1/2 hour ago was wider, had much better brows and a little heavier. He’s still in there because believe it or not, I can hear him crunching apples with the occasional choking cough…I bet he’s within 25 yards, just can’t see him?

Live decoy I guess???









Another different 8







youtube.com


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I picked up a bow because I wanted to get CLOSER to game. Not farther away. I see that with the rifle hunting pages too. Guys proud of themselves because they killed a deer at 1000 yards. They'll have a video of them standing there talking and laughing in normal voices while the deer . . 1000 yards away . . doesn't even know they are anywhere in the world. The get out a fancy rest and a fancy rifle with a compensated scope, set the dial to 1000 yards and snipe the deer. Then they say they "went hunting".


I don't believe I've ever shot/killed a deer much beyond 200yds with a rifle, ever. Most of the last several seasons, those I've killed in the rifle season were so close my bow would have sufficed most of the time.
A 1000yd shot is a poke for even a skilled marksman, but I have no issue with people who shoot that far when know they're equipment, set up for it and practice shooting that far. If I wanted to shoot further than I do now I'd go to a range or have stayed in the military.

The guys I have issue with are the ones taking shots at pieces of deer, deer running several hundred yards away, or otherwise shooting beyond their capabilities or what they're gun is setup to shoot. Lots of hope and pray "pot shots" taken during the rifle season every year and they don't do a reasonable follow-up much of the time or even check to see if they connected in the first place.

Archery season is just as bad I guess. Things happen and poor shots are made in the excitement of the momentm but I don't take shots I'm not confident in making, no point.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Let another 8 walk, the best 8 I’ve seen here so far…he stepped out 5’ from the blind, turned looked at and walked right to their favorite apple tree….not sure if you can make him out or not, he’s chomping on some apples…no he’s not bedded, he’s standing in the drainage ditch. Didn’t get better footage was was toiling back and forth with shoving him a ride home in the Titan.
> 
> He is absolutely the 8 that has been running with the 12 and the two 10a…who knows maybe they’re all around???


Good luck! The combination of smart phone zoom and YouTube makes for some grainy viewing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah I know, but the more camera crap I bring the more I fumble around and have a chance of screwing things up (not that I didn’t already choke) lol.

Trust me I have it all at the house, just made a decision to leave it behind.

Plus we didn’t have WiFi up here so converting from my DSLR it to YouTube using only my phones hotspot isn’t too enjoyable (haha).


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Another slightly smaller 8 just stepped out at 75 yards…..the one who passed 1/2 hour ago was wider, had much better brows and a little heavier. He’s still in there because believe it or not, I can hear him crunching apples with the occasional choking cough…I bet he’s within 25 yards, just can’t see him?
> 
> Live decoy I guess???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another different 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


I wouldn't have seen this one 'cause my season would have been over with the first one you posted.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I don't believe I've ever shot/killed a deer much beyond 200yds with a rifle, ever. Most of the last several seasons, those I've killed in the rifle season were so close my bow would have sufficed most of the time.
> A 1000yd shot is a poke for even a skilled marksman, but I have no issue with people who shoot that far when know they're equipment, set up for it and practice shooting that far. If I wanted to shoot further than I do now I'd go to a range or have stayed in the military.
> 
> The guys I have issue with are the ones taking shots at pieces of deer, deer running several hundred yards away, or otherwise shooting beyond their capabilities or what they're gun is setup to shoot. Lots of hope and pray "pot shots" taken during the rifle season every year and they don't do a reasonable follow-up much of the time or even check to see if they connected in the first place.
> 
> Archery season is just as bad I guess. Things happen and poor shots are made in the excitement of the momentm but I don't take shots I'm not confident in making, no point.


I don't really have an issue with it either but don't call it hunting. It's just shooting at reactive targets. And follow up your shots! There is a pretty big group of long-distance deer shooters in PA who set up on a ridge and will shoot to the next. Many times they rely on their spotter to determine if they made a hit or not. They need to go over and make sure.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I don't really have an issue with it either but don't call it hunting. It's just shooting at reactive targets. And follow up your shots! There is a pretty big group of long-distance deer shooters in PA who set up on a ridge and will shoot to the next. Many times they rely on their spotter to determine if they made a hit or not. They need to go over and make sure.


I know several that do as well, but instead hunt fields and powerlines, load they're own "hot" shells for it. Not sure I'd exactly call it hunting either, but I'll say it's not how I choose to "hunt".


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah I know, but the more camera crap I bring the more I fumble around and have a chance of screwing things up (not that I didn’t already choke) lol.
> 
> Trust me I have it all at the house, just made a decision to leave it behind.
> 
> Plus we didn’t have WiFi up here so converting from my DSLR it to YouTube using only my phones hotspot isn’t too enjoyable (haha).


Oh no worries, wasn’t complaining, just commenting. It’s been fun “hunting along” with you on this trip.


----------



## ZDC

Talked a guy I know personally today. He was talking about how accurate his crossbow was and that it's easy to hit deer at 100 yards with it. But then he said that he had never found any of the deer he's shot with the xbow, including any of the 3 bucks last 2 years. 

Because I know him , he already knew I shot the little buck. He was amazed that I was able to shoot one with a compound, and was more amazed that it actually died. He said he has a compound but didn't think you could kill a deer with one. He also said that he would turn his draw weight up to 70lbs ( he had a surgery on his shoulder a few months ago) so he could shoot 100 yards, now convinced that this is what he needed to do. 

I tried many time to tell him that his xbow was fine and that he should just use that and to sight it in for 25 yards and keep his shots under 35. But he wasn't having any of that. 

He then asked if I could take him to "one of the money spots" , I said it want my property I would have to ask the land owner if it was okay. I had no intention of doing so. 

After the conversation I was just amazed by it all.


----------



## jacobh

Pointinglab said:


> It is illegal to run your dog on game lands stocked with pheasants the week before youth pheasant season. As sportsmen it is our responsibility to know the game laws. This has been a law for many years now.
> 
> This takes away opportunities that we are trying to create to get the next generation of hunters involved in our great sport. You want a sign to let you know when deer season opens and closes as well I assume.
> 
> Where are the game wardens when we need them.....


Yea didn’t know that…. We left immediately but was surprised. 3 others in there too. Facts are I was wrong I was unaware. But the lady walking 2 labs was not aware she doesn’t hunt. They have a sign saying dove management fields why not put one at the gate saying fields stocked? They do it for creeks


----------



## jacobh

Pennsylvania Game Commission investigating trophy-class deer poaching


GREGG TOWNSHIP, Pa. (WHTM) – The Pennsylvania Game Commission is seeking information regarding the poaching of an illegally taken trophy-class white-tailed deer. According to the Game Commiss…



www.abc27.com


----------



## Mathias

Ron White said it best…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another 8, one from the other day stopped by again…


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Ron White said it best…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He says A LOT hahaha. 

Laurie and I have seen him live a few times…..always leave with a stomach ache from laughing so hard


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad thought I'd be out hunting tonight since it was the first day of the season round here that it didn't rain. I went for a bike ride instead with the 70 degree temp, was collecting gnats on my arms as I went.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> I went for a bike ride instead with the 70 degree temp, was collecting gnats on my arms as I went.


Had the exact same issue. After 25 miles I looked like a bug shield on a cross country tractor trailer. 🙄


----------



## 12-Ringer

What a week…. 5 days of more than 10-hours a day in the field and Sunday chewed up a chord of cherry and birch.

Saw plenty of deer, had plenty of opportunities, blew it on ‘the one’ I had eyes on since last season. The plan came together perfectly and I crapped the bed, so now back to the drawing board. 

Small crew arriving Sunday that will likely be launching arrows at anything that moves. Have to wait and see what kind of damage is done before I lock in anything new.

Caught up with Nick for a bit, missed Nate, who turns out to be just a few mins away, although I spent the week by myself never really felt alone thanks to this thread, members checking in via text, and my family hunting text chain. Technology sure has changed a lot of things some for the better some for the worse. I suspect like most things in life it’s not technology, but it’s how people use it That becomes the benefit or the problem.

Other than the miss, it was an awesome week to be out, might turn into a thing for me.


----------



## rogersb

First sit. Up at 5pm, shot this guy around 6:20. I meant to get a doe tonight but I couldn't pass him at 30 yards.


----------



## davydtune

Did a little grocery shopping yesterday 😁 Nice big old nanny gave me a great shot at about 6 yards. Hit her right at the very top of the lungs and out the center of the off side lung. The grizzly instinct bh did the rest. Good short blood trail. Was in my saddle about 18’ up. Never had a clue I was around and got it on vid 😀


----------



## hobbs4421

jacobh said:


> Yea didn’t know that…. We left immediately but was surprised. 3 others in there too. Facts are I was wrong I was unaware. But the lady walking 2 labs was not aware she doesn’t hunt. They have a sign saying dove management fields why not put one at the gate saying fields stocked? They do it for creeks





AjPUNISHER said:


> Dad thought I'd be out hunting tonight since it was the first day of the season round here that it didn't rain. I went for a bike ride instead with the 70 degree temp, was collecting gnats on my arms as I went.


wise choice, due to higher temps. I opted to stay out of the woods and not sweat and stink up my hunting spots. Saturday looks good to me. I’ll be in the woods in the morning for a few hours and in the evening for the last few hours of light.


----------



## ZDC

rogersb said:


> First sit. Up at 5pm, shot this guy around 6:20. I meant to get a doe tonight but I couldn't pass him at 30 yards.
> View attachment 7713679


It wouldn't have a hard time passing him up. Because I would have already shot him. That's a nice deer.

Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

davydtune said:


> Did a little grocery shopping yesterday 😁 Nice big old nanny gave me a great shot at about 6 yards. Hit her right at the very top of the lungs and out the center of the off side lung. The grizzly instinct bh did the rest. Good short blood trail. Was in my saddle about 18’ up. Never had a clue I was around and got it on vid 😀


Looks tasty


----------



## hobbs4421

Pointinglab said:


> It is illegal to run your dog on game lands stocked with pheasants the week before youth pheasant season. As sportsmen it is our responsibility to know the game laws. This has been a law for many years now.
> 
> This takes away opportunities that we are trying to create to get the next generation of hunters involved in our great sport. You want a sign to let you know when deer season opens and closes as well I assume.
> 
> Where are the game wardens when we need them.....


You could have just as easily sent him a private message rather than flame him. Maybe you are new here(15 posts) but if ya can’t be respectful with your advice, just go to another site and be rude there. AT is about archers helping others, no need to get the game wardens involved for a simple mistake.


----------



## CBB

Congrats on the kills guys. Im sitting in a mountain top cabin in West Virginia on a little weekend getaway with the wife. The boya are home runing the show. My son and nephew will be hunting today and tomorrow so I will post their updates. I joked with the wife about bringing my bow. Could have had a doe while drinking coffee watching the sunrise this morning...


----------



## Schleprock1

You didn't want to shoot that doe. She has too many legs...


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> You didn't want to shoot that doe. She has too many legs...


It's the prized spider deer


----------



## jacobh

Hobbs appreciate it but it was my fault I need to know the rules. Facts are I walk my dog there daily and wasn’t even thinking about pheasant. Thought it was actually later in the month. Some want to throw the law i. It but truth is I wasn’t the only one there walking their dog. I actually think and I could be wrong but was told it says no Training during those days. I wasn’t training we were walking but ignorance is no excuse


----------



## Pointing Lab

I get it and maybe over reacted. I am a passion supporter of our youth pheasant program and make sure that I have a youth to take out each day of the season. It started with my two boys and progressed from there. I spend a lot of time lining up youth hunters. As a result many of them who are now young adults got into upland hunting and have their own dogs. This may not have happened it they did not get to experience pheasant hunting during the youth season. Many are also paying it forward by taking out their own youth hunters.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Dad thought I'd be out hunting tonight since it was the first day of the season round here that it didn't rain. I went for a bike ride instead with the 70 degree temp, was collecting gnats on my arms as I went.


The little gnat things were out in force yesterday. I wanted to go for a bike ride myself but we woke up to gurgling, bubbling toilets and drains and I spent most of the day waiting for roto rooter to show up.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7713582


Schuylkill river?


----------



## jacobh

Pointing Lab said:


> I get it and maybe over reacted. I am a passion supporter of our youth pheasant program and make sure that I have a youth to take out each day of the season. It started with my two boys and progressed from there. I spend a lot of time lining up youth hunters. As a result many of them who are now young adults got into upland hunting and have their own dogs. This may not have happened it they did not get to experience pheasant hunting during the youth season. Many are also paying it forward by taking out their own youth hunters.


I am all about the youth also. My son is now 19 but I love seeing kids enjoy hunting. Believe me it was not intentional and as soon as we saw them we quickly left. We didn’t keep walking. Again I was in the wrong 100% but I’m not perfect. The gamelands we walk is a dead end road surrounded by river so it’s a nice place with no traffic to walk. We do it all year. Again I wasn’t thinking. Those birds did not fly far but I get it I am a newer bird hunter and pointer owner. My comment about sign was also the fact this gamelands has one way in and out so a sign would be easy to hang there was all.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> First sit. Up at 5pm, shot this guy around 6:20. I meant to get a doe tonight but I couldn't pass him at 30 yards.
> View attachment 7713679


That's a great buck! Congratulations!! Also . . you need a hitch haul.  

BTW . . we'll be up at camp next weekend.


----------



## Pointing Lab

All good. I know the place very well. I walk it with my two labs several times a week. It is one of the only safe places to run your dogs. It is also where I youth hunt during the week.


----------



## LetThemGrow

hobbs4421 said:


> You could have just as easily sent him a private message rather than flame him. Maybe you are new here(15 posts) but if ya can’t be respectful with your advice, just go to another site and be rude there. AT is about archers helping others, no need to get the game wardens involved for a simple mistake.


This could have been a PM also I suppose….


----------



## jacobh

Pointing Lab said:


> All good. I know the place very well. I walk it with my two labs several times a week. It is one of the only safe places to run your dogs. It is also where I youth hunt during the week.


Yea I don’t hunt there or any gamelands really. Too crowded for me. Hence why I didn’t know the rule or really the timing of small game. We do preserve hunts more then anything. 2 other guys there at 2 not sure how many after that. Popular place to walk dogs. When I got my pup many told me to take him smSunday after youth for training so I’m gonna guess a lot of guys there don’t know about this. I definately won’t be back until after the season


----------



## neednew1

I hunt the East part of Central PA and a friend shot an 8 point yesterday said neck was swollen like he was in the rut. Are they chasing does now? Seems early.


----------



## LetThemGrow

neednew1 said:


> I hunt the East part of Central PA and a friend shot an 8 point yesterday said neck was swollen like he was in the rut. Are they chasing does now? Seems early.


Every
Single
Year


----------



## jacobh

Still running together on my camera pics and they’re smaller bucks


----------



## Mr. October

neednew1 said:


> I hunt the East part of Central PA and a friend shot an 8 point yesterday said neck was swollen like he was in the rut. Are they chasing does now? Seems early.


I always found there is sort of a hot time of rutting right around Columbus day. Or whatever the politically correct name is for that now . . .


----------



## dougell

I thought the youth pheasant season was next weekend.Leaned something knew.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> The little gnat things were out in force yesterday. I wanted to go for a bike ride myself but we woke up to gurgling, bubbling toilets and drains and I spent most of the day waiting for roto rooter to show up.


I had a non-stop water pump running issue not long ago. Turned out one of the lines right before the well had sprung a leak. Fixed that, but had a pressure issue afterwards which likely meant something was stuck in the foot valve down in the well. Luckily that's only a 35ft line but pulled that up, however nothing was in the foot valve at all, but there was a plastic threaded piece going into the side with the jet and threads had blown out... little broken plastic bits were fouling up the jet.

Sometimes life is just too much fun


----------



## AjPUNISHER

neednew1 said:


> I hunt the East part of Central PA and a friend shot an 8 point yesterday said neck was swollen like he was in the rut. Are they chasing does now? Seems early.


Sounds like we hunt close to the same general part of the state, but I'd say other than a few early here and there doe...it's too early for the majority. 

I was watching a few doe 2 seasons ago on Oct 17th when a good 8pt buck appeared and started checking their trails. He didn't have rut neck but he certainly liked something he smelled. He eased his way towards one doe in particular, lip curled, lowered his head and went at her ramming speed with a drawn out b-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-r-p! Entertaining as hell but probably the earliest I've witnessed that kind of action in recent memory, usually don't see anything like that till at least Halloween week and later.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Let's be honest bucks are ready the second they shed velvet it's the does they are waiting for, cooler the weather the more this shows... It's the exact same thing as seeing strutting and hearing gobbling on nice days in March and guys saying they will be "gobbled out by season". 

I see a lot of sparring and scraping on camera during these cooler nights on camera but don't expect breading to be any different then when it historically occurs 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I always found there is sort of a hot time of rutting right around Columbus day. Or whatever the politically correct name is for that now . . .


Early rut activity for those mature does that are first to come into estrous


----------



## jlh42581

Saw a few last night, scouted again. Doe's close, big 8 crossed the road right before I hit the public of spot 2 I wanted to check. The bugs were terrible. If tomorrow is youth pheasant opener thats going to drastically alter my plan of attack. Quite a few areas I have been in are actively stocked with birds. They werent last weekend but if they are now id rather give that a wide berth.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Early rut activity for those mature does that are first to come into estrous


I do see signs on cameras of that first doe in estrus every year around 20th. But that isn’t peak breeding season. Fawn birth dates are fairly consistent regardless of the annual stories of the “early rut this year”.


----------



## jlh42581

Basically come next weekend after this youth season everything is in. Including muzzleloaders for a week, youth rifle, senior rifle, archery bears.... damn near everything


----------



## Johnboy60

jlh42581 said:


> Basically come next weekend after this youth season everything is in. Including muzzleloaders for a week, youth rifle, senior rifle, archery bears.... damn near everything


Thankfully and hopefully these non archery seasons in Archery season remain doe only.


----------



## ZDC

Went back to the farm. Just got set up perfect position.

But of course the wind just started swirling around. Also have been set up 20 minutes and hear a buck grunting. ( I've not heard one grunt in a long while). And I can hear at least 2 deer walking around on the other side of the brush wall. This is shaping up to be an exciting hunt.


----------



## PAbigbear

AjPUNISHER said:


> I had a non-stop water pump running issue not long ago. Turned out one of the lines right before the well had sprung a leak. Fixed that, but had a pressure issue afterwards which likely meant something was stuck in the foot valve down in the well. Luckily that's only a 35ft line but pulled that up, however nothing was in the foot valve at all, but there was a plastic threaded piece going into the side with the jet and threads had blown out... little broken plastic bits were fouling up the jet.
> 
> Sometimes life is just too much fun


My pitless adapter broke a few years ago which caused my pump to run constantly as I was pumping water right back into the ground. The folks who built my house drilled the well in the middle of the paved driveway so I had to cut that out to repair it. That lasted a few weeks until the pump died. Mid- August of this year it went dry along with the neighbors, but fortunately we've been getting enough rain and have been conserving enough that I think I am spared from drilling deeper. It's easy to see why people choose to rent..


----------



## jpinkerton

Made it up to Moshannon for a quick trip. Beautiful night on stand, with a little breeze at times. Looking forward to the AM temps! Oh do I wish I could hunt Sunday.


----------



## nicko

Holy guacamole……Phils wait for the 9th inning to show up…..awesome!!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PAbigbear said:


> My pitless adapter broke a few years ago which caused my pump to run constantly as I was pumping water right back into the ground. The folks who built my house drilled the well in the middle of the paved driveway so I had to cut that out to repair it. That lasted a few weeks until the pump died. Mid- August of this year it went dry along with the neighbors, but fortunately we've been getting enough rain and have been conserving enough that I think I am spared from drilling deeper. It's easy to see why people choose to rent..


Glad you didn't have to dig a new well or go deeper in addition to fixing the driveway. 
Been pretty lucky with ours and it never going dry, even with the lack of rain we had it only took about 5 gallons dumped in to prime it.
A lot of minerals in our water though, about 3-4 years back the foot valve developed a clog that wouldn't free. Ended up out there in the middle of winter shoveling down about 5ft to get at the sob to pull it up. Made things much easier for the hopefully never next time by digging the lines up back to the basement wall, bricked the sides up, insulated, and boarded on top of the bricks followed with about a foot or so of dirt. Never froze.

Doing the repair this time, I was reminded that the frozen ground, freezing temps and warmth of the house calling probably had something to do with how narrow the trench was originally made. I didn't remember it being quite so narrow but the fraction of a turn I could get with a pipe wrench seemed to suggest it was. Since I didn't fully close it back up from the end of September fix yet, perhaps I'll make it wider first. Then again, I sometimes do things the hard way so I might not bother 😂


----------



## hobbs4421

I’m up early starting my morning hunt routine(coffee, shower …) stepped outside for a minute and it feels nice and cool. Right around 40 and a little breezy! A few weeks ago I found a new spot and I hung a stand above a bedding area near a few fields near a deserted apple orchard . There was deer sign galore! I hung the stand, backed out, and haven’t been back yet. I have a good wind for that stand and I’m pretty pumped! No idea what frequents that area but I intend to find out this morning! If humans don’t mess my hunt up i should have a good hunt! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Mr. October

Getting dressed and heading out . . .

With the Phillies winning and Stinkin' Mets losing their respective game 1 it's already a good weekend.


----------



## hobbs4421

I looked down below my house and there is a deer bedding in the clover plot 80 yards from my back deck! Maybe a good sign for the weekend hunt. Regardless, it’s a good sign that the deer are starting to find my clover plot that seemed to be invisible to the deer until the last few weeks.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm up, drinking coffee. That's about as far as I've gotten. Not sure what I even wanna attempt


----------



## ZDC

Not too much happened, saw 3 does and 1 illegal buck.

2 of the does were at 35 yards and I got a low quality phone recording of them eating 😂.

Headed out this morning to get a crack at a buck


----------



## TauntoHawk

39 and breezy from the forecasted WNW. On stand by 6 this morning, I had about a mile walk and it's a tricky spot to get to so earlier the better. I was doing ok until I found a doe bedded 30yds from the stand, she blew twice upon leaving but hopefully the wind kept the sound from reaching many other deer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

They started wrecking pheasants 10 mins ago, it's barely light enough to see


----------



## hobbs4421

While climbing the tree to my tree stand there were 2 nesting squirrels 🐿 n a rotten branch that is eye level when I’m sitting in the stand. They scared the crap out of me. Woke me up and had me laughing pretty good before the sun came up. Lol they were pretty scared as well! Now… the wait is on for a big fat doe or a giant buck . Not shooting anything small.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck those that are out. Back home with a lot to do before I hit the stand hopefully this afternoon. 🦌


----------



## Bearbrian

Good morning to be in the stand. 4E here


----------



## Bearbrian




----------



## J_Burk

jlh42581 said:


> They started wrecking pheasants 10 mins ago, it's barely light enough to see


I started hearing gunshots at 655 outside of state college. I was getting ready to search what season started


----------



## nicko

I was getting ready to take Maisy out for her morning walk and my wife asked me if she heard gunshots. Our bedroom window was open and the Linfield gamelands are 10 minutes away. You sure did......and you're gonna hear a lot more.


----------



## 138104

Watching does today.


----------



## ezshot81

Four young does so far. Starting to thing this area might be a deer nursery. Go on that hill dear while mommy gets her breakfast. Still something so cool about watching an animal in its natural environment and they don't know your there. Beautiful morning in 4c.


----------



## 138104

.


----------



## 138104

.


----------



## ezshot81

@Perry24 you have enough post to buy from the classifieds. No need to 2x post


----------



## ZDC

Nothing so far , heard one walk by before shooting light, I could actually smell it before I heard it. Action seems to pick up around 930-11.


----------



## Mr. October

The morning started with 3 bedded deer watching me start to climb my tree. Then another deer spent 20 minutes snorting. Since daylight I’ve been covered up in small does, fawns, and little bucks. Now the pre-dawn owls have been replaced by the sounds of suburban deer hunting are starting. Leaf blowers and string trimmers. I’d like some coffe from my thermos but this little PIA is camped by me. She looks almost asleep. I may chance it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh boy….see what happens when you have a ball busting bunch of family members….some of which have too much time in their hands….


----------



## 138104

ezshot81 said:


> @Perry24 you have enough post to buy from the classifieds. No need to 2x post




I got an error both times, but it apparently posted anyway. I hate technology…lol!


----------



## hobbs4421

I thought I had the right wind for todays sit in this stand but it is wrong. Blowing right towards the bedding area. At this point should I just stick it out, or should I get down and relocate? Haven’t seen a thing.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm still learning this new area so I opted to not dive in blind in the dark. Scouted, added another location to my book. Maybe by scrape week I'll have some places that give me confidence.

Crazy living next to so much public land then driving an hour to different land because it sucks that bad.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Friend shot a good one here and my son hit one back too far. We will haul one in and then later today start looking for the other one. Busy morning….


----------



## davydtune

LetThemGrow said:


> Friend shot a good one here and my son hit one back too far. We will haul one in and then later today start looking for the other one. Busy morning….
> 
> View attachment 7714351
> 
> View attachment 7714352


That’s a good buck 🙂


----------



## davydtune

hobbs4421 said:


> I thought I had the right wind for todays sit in this stand but it is wrong. Blowing right towards the bedding area. At this point should I just stick it out, or should I get down and relocate? Haven’t seen a thing.


Been there many times 🙃 Actually though at this time of year wind towards beds in the morning probably isnt a terrible thing. If you’re not confident though I’d move, confidence in a spot it #1 in my book 🙂


----------



## PAbigbear

davydtune said:


> Did a little grocery shopping yesterday 😁 Nice big old nanny gave me a great shot at about 6 yards. Hit her right at the very top of the lungs and out the center of the off side lung. The grizzly instinct bh did the rest. Good short blood trail. Was in my saddle about 18’ up. Never had a clue I was around and got it on vid 😀


Was that with a bow or arrows you made? Congrats!


----------



## davydtune

PAbigbear said:


> Was that with a bow or arrows you made? Congrats!


No I’m not quite there yet. The bow I made ended up with a crack in the limb. I fixed it and it seems ok but I just don’t trust it. So the old sears hawk got the call again this season 😊


----------



## hobbs4421

I ended up relocating. Haven’t seen a deer yet. Going to stay in the woods for a little while and head home. Gotta see the family for a bit, and head to a new spot to hang a stand for the evening hunt


----------



## davydtune

I posted up the vid of that doe I got Thursday 🙂


----------



## nicko

Getting it done with the recurve......congrats Davy.


----------



## hobbs4421

Nice job Dave! Thanks for sharing. I’m always impressed when someone gets it done with traditional gear!


----------



## davydtune

Thanks guys ☺


----------



## LetThemGrow

davydtune said:


> That’s a good buck 🙂


----------



## Mathias

Thought about heading out in a bit, but this wind has me questioning that decision…


----------



## hobbs4421

My dad and I are both in the woods. He’s a few hundred yards below me. 1st time in this stand in a year, so I’m pumped! Looks great and the wind is in a fine direction


----------



## superslamsam

Beautiful evening to be out... except for this wind. Hopefully it does down in a bit. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hobbs4421

Yeah the wind is pretty strong today. Dad and I both got pretty chilly this morning who left hunting as we underdressed. Should have added a layer. I’m comfy in my evening hunt though. My dodybhsbt adjusted to the cooler temps yet


----------



## hobbs4421

The above post was supposed to say my body hasn’t adjusted to the cooler temps


----------



## tyepsu

Last Saturday was a washout, so this afternoon is my first sit in PA for the season. Have a few bucks in mind. Of course this smaller 8 came by 30 minutes before I got in the stand grrr . 2A near Pittsburgh Airport.


----------



## Mathias

Wind not bad at this stand location. Did walk nearly up to a deer bedded close to stand, same spot as last time in here. Being alone I always fear it was a buck. It ran upwind at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

hobbs4421 said:


> The above post was supposed to say my body hasn’t adjusted to the cooler temps


No I understood, figured you shivered while typing. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Watched 2 little spikes for a half hour or so. Cute lil things, kinda looked like my dogs. Too small and cute to kill unless I was going to starve to death. It was fun though to see something. First deer off the season from the stand.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7714455


is that #2? Or same one?


----------



## tyepsu

Could have just shot a 2 1/2 year old 8. Need his grandpa to come by


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> is that #2? Or same one?


Same one. We waited until 1:00 to start looking for second buck but after 90 minutes and 150 yards the sparse blood petered out. Unsure where hit was we decided to back out and take a quick cruise thru next section before church tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

Offered a 10 yard shot, only deer I saw.


----------



## douglasell03131969

Killed a decent 8 point right before dark.he' a big deer and there's no way I'm getting him out of there alone.i'm waiting for Jordan to get back from Altoona, whenever that may be.it's gonna be a long night.i'm definitely past my prime.


----------



## nicko

douglasell03131969 said:


> Killed a decent 8 point right before dark.he' a big deer and there's no way I'm getting him out of there alone.i'm waiting for Jordan to get back from Altoona, whenever that may be.it's gonna be a long night.i'm definitely past my prime.


Ha ha…..not sure if this is Doug or Jordan but either way, looking forward to the hero pics.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The part where he said he was waiting for Jordan and... past his prime kinda gave it away didn't it Nick?


----------



## superslamsam

Had a great night. Saw six doe....got a nice big one. Wife saw about 15 deer including a nice buck, but no shots. Congratulations to everyone that scored.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Pretty solid first sit, in at 3:30 and ended up watching deer from 4:52 till after quitting time. Deer I wouldn't or couldn't shoot... illegal buck or doe with fawns within bow range most of the last 2 hours. I saw 14 (3 buck), dad saw 6 doe/fawns and the bil saw 0.

Was hunting from the ground and had 2 doe show up from unexpected directions twice, one at 12yds and then another at 15 before I knew they were. Each hung around but never had a quality shot before they backed off. Was watching a spike, 4pt and some other doe when I looked to my left and saw what I thought was decent 8pt. He had went right through a wide shooting lane at 22yds before I even knew he was there. Needed eyes on the back of my head for sure with the directions they were coming from.

All the years we've hunted there and never used a stand 



























gif of the 9pt a bit after the 2nd time he appeared... then grunted as he ran towards some doe. him and 9 other deer still in the view as the lights went out.







.

*EDIT* 
Sometimes video show you something you never saw live and I definitely missed it.

I'd have sworn the 2nd doe that crept in on me and had a standoff went back the way she came afterwards. The pic below highlights that I guessed wrong yet again as she instead came in behind the tree right at me... and then took a right turn at 5yds. 

Hopefully I don't keep getting along like this or it's gonna be a very long deer season


----------



## AjPUNISHER

30yds of vis with a heavy fog, no wind and 34 degrees out my door. Beaten a dead horse but anybody else wish they could hunt deer in Pa this morn.


----------



## tyepsu

AjPUNISHER said:


> 30yds of vis with a heavy fog, no wind and 34 degrees out my door. Beaten a dead horse but anybody else wish they could hunt deer in Pa this morn.


Don't worry man. I'm sitting in a stand on my property in Ohio ha. PA might get into the 21st Century one of these days.


----------



## nicko

Cold but beautiful morning on Karcher creek dam


----------



## ZDC

Last night went to familys house for a BBQ, completely forgot to scout out those woods during squirrel season.

Found tracks from lots of does, and smaller bucks.
But I did find one set of tracks from slightly bigger one. ( nothing to get to exited over )









Also found a ton of bear poop. I knew that bears are back there because of family in the area but have yet to see one. Bears are rare in Lawrence county, I've yet to see one in person, but I've seen them just about everywhere else.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> 30yds of vis with a heavy fog, no wind and 34 degrees out my door. Beaten a dead horse but anybody else wish they could hunt deer in Pa this morn.


Greetings from the stand in NJ. Bright moonlight and owls gave way to a beautiful sunrise, eagles, and songbirds. No deer I wanted to shoot yet though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

LetThemGrow said:


> Same one. We waited until 1:00 to start looking for second buck but after 90 minutes and 150 yards the sparse blood petered out. Unsure where hit was we decided to back out and take a quick cruise thru next section before church tomorrow morning.


We did find him this morning, sure made my son a happy camper. Second archery buck for him.


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats to your son. That's a beautiful buck. I was always curious with the no Sunday hunting, what that would mean for recovering a deer shot late on a Saturday and giving it overnight. What if a deer was still alive but obviously needed to be put down?


----------



## hobbs4421

AjPUNISHER said:


> 30yds of vis with a heavy fog, no wind and 34 degrees out my door. Beaten a dead horse but anybody else wish they could hunt deer in Pa this morn.


Yeah I’m with ya! I went out on the deck and it was definitely in the mid to upper 30’s with little wind and a little fog. The dog water dish that was over night had a thin layer of ice on top, so this would have been a great morning to hunt. 
that being said, I have little ones and I need to set a good example for them, so we are off to Sunday school and church. God is good but sometimes priorities stink! Lol


----------



## Mr. October

tyepsu said:


> Congrats to your son. That's a beautiful buck. I was always curious with the no Sunday hunting, what that would mean for recovering a deer shot late on a Saturday and giving it overnight. What if a deer was still alive but obviously needed to be put down?


Technically not legal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

tyepsu said:


> Congrats to your son. That's a beautiful buck. I was always curious with the no Sunday hunting, what that would mean for recovering a deer shot late on a Saturday and giving it overnight. What if a deer was still alive but obviously needed to be put down?


I would reach out to Game Commission for direction. Thankfully have never needed to.


----------



## CBB

Congrats to all the guys who killed. 

Great buck for your son LTG! 

Gage ended up seeing a few does and young bucks. No shooters. 2 cell cams went off showing differnt 8pts yesterday. One was a buck feeding at 2pm and the other following a trail. Im certain had Gage picked those stands there qould be a dead deer at home when we got there today. 

Great trip with the wife. One things for sure the deer are eating good here in WVA every chestnut tree we drove under was loaded and dropping and on some of the backroads we explored we saw piles of white oak dropping.


----------



## douglasell03131969

Rolled the dice with the coyotes as Jordan got in too late.solid 4.5 just a hair shy of 19"


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I would reach out to Game Commission for direction. Thankfully have never needed to.


Yea need an officer with you or your breaking the law. Been there, done that….was a frustrating experience


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt asked me to share….









FROM Mathias







youtube.com


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yea need an officer with you or your breaking the law. Been there, done that….was a frustrating experience


Isn't it ridiculous? Same with a deer hit on the road. You are NOT permitted to put it down no matter what unless the season is open and you have a tag for the weapon at hand. I called the PGC and the local police some years ago about a doe that had been hit and was laying in the gutter of Charlestown Road in the pouring rain. She had her head up, ear dropped and she couldn't move out of the cold water that was sluicing over her. On my way home, she was still there and had clearly expired some time during the day. Her nose dropped onto her outstretched front legs. 

I won't call the PGC or police again in that situation.


----------



## Mathias

Call the police, they’ll put it down. They don’t care what occurs next. Unless you’re in state police territory , then do what you have to do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We have had much better luck with local LEO’s!


----------



## ZDC

My neighbor is good buddies with the game warden , so I talk to him a good bit.

He said that 70% of being a game warden is putting down/dealing with hit deer. The other 30 is dealing with uncle Tom that is getting his 17th baiting citation.


That game warden will take the hit deer and give the ones that were put down to my neighbor. He than salvages all the meat he can from it ( most the time everything is fine minus a leg). Last year I believe the count was 67 deer. ( Just from mid October - March)


----------



## 138104

LetThemGrow said:


> We did find him this morning, sure made my son a happy camper. Second archery buck for him.
> 
> View attachment 7714944


Congrats to your son! The shot looked good. How far from the stand did you find him?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Perry24 said:


> Congrats to your son! The shot looked good. How far from the stand did you find him?


About 250? That is exit, entrance back slightly further. Liver and stomach. Cold enough that I decided better to risk not bumping it when unknown shot location.


----------



## CBB

Thought id share a buck mounted at one of the local diners we stopped at. An amazing 8pt has to be 25" inside. The taxi was terrible but rack is impressive


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> View attachment 7715280
> 
> 
> Thought id share a buck mounted at one of the local diners we stopped at. An amazing 8pt has to be 25" inside. The taxi was terrible but rack is impressive


At least the deer appears happy.......look at that smile.

Maybe that empty bottle of Crown on the wall was what the taxi drank while he did his work.


----------



## Straw

Congratulations to your son LTG that is a great buck


----------



## hobbs4421

Who’s heading out on this nice cool Columbus Day? Dad and I are planning to meet up around 6:00 to hunt some private property. We Haven’t seen much yet, but hopefully that’ll change today. God bless you all and be safe.


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Who’s heading out on this nice cool Columbus Day? Dad and I are planning to meet up around 6:00 to hunt some private property. We Haven’t seen much yet, but hopefully that’ll change today. God bless you all and be safe.


I've already "headed to work" meaning, I filled my coffee cup and migrated to the home office.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to everyone getting out. Unfortunately I do not get today off work or I'd head into Pennsylvania for the afternoon. I did shoot a doe here in Ohio last night. Bucks only for me, both in Pennsylvania and Ohio, until after the rut.


----------



## CBB

Having breakfast and headed to work. Will be hunting after work


----------



## jlh42581

Out of my office


----------



## hobbs4421

My office for the morning. Hard to beat this view! Now if a deer were to show up that would be even prettier!


----------



## jacobh

My moms had this property for 50+ years and this is a first for me. Or so I think. Coyote??


----------



## jlh42581

Had another one come in without fawns


----------



## hobbs4421

Had a little 5 or 6 point chasing a doe past my stand. Saw those deer twice! He’s getting the itch… but she’s still resistant. Do ya think that this means she is starting to go into heat a little, and he can smell that something is up with her? Or is he just ready and she’s not and he doesn’t care?


----------



## Mathias

He’s just experiencing youthful exuberance. That’s why you see so many of the young bucks dead roadside. Thinking with the wrong head.


----------



## Mathias

Quiet but beautiful morning in 5C. Few does/fawns was all.
Pics all Summer/Fall of this guy. Want to lay eyes on him to see if he qualifies. Think he needs another year.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> We have had much better luck with local LEO’s!


A couple years ago i saw a buck hit on the side of the road and called it in to the local LEO. This was on 29 in Charlestown Township. The deer had enough life to pull itself to the shoulder and out of traffic and when i mentioned it that, I was told that since it wasn't impeding traffic and was on private property they couldn't do anything. The deer was sitting half on the shoulder and half in the grass......


----------



## Mathias

I look at it this way; plenty of deer survive with 3 legs, none however survive a 9mm to the noggin.


----------



## LetThemGrow

hobbs4421 said:


> Had a little 5 or 6 point chasing a doe past my stand. Saw those deer twice! He’s getting the itch… but she’s still resistant. Do ya think that this means she is starting to go into heat a little, and he can smell that something is up with her? Or is he just ready and she’s not and he doesn’t care?


I’m thinking the latter option….


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> We did find him this morning, sure made my son a happy camper. Second archery buck for him.
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful buck LTG.I assume that will cost Dad about $600.


----------



## Bowhuner99

When you see a deer still alive after being hit by a car.Call the local police or pgc and tell them that a 150 inch deer was hit and is still alive.I promise they will be there with in minutes just when they show up deny making the call tell them you just got there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My youngest brother is in stand up at camp and had these two pay him a visit this morning…..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Three quick stories about injured deer and support....

The strangest story I have involving injured road kill....my uncle and I were driving home on 202 from an evening hunt...a vehicle hits a small buck and breaks it's back...the car, while damaged, wasn't damaged beyond the ability to drive. We checked on the driver who was ok and decided to leave. Meanwhile the buck is thrashing on the shoulder. Having our bows in the car, we got the bright idea to put it out of its misery. So in the headlights of our truck my uncle comes to full draw at about the same time the red/blue flashing lights appear behind our car. Younger officers steps out of the car, we explain the situation and our attempt at humanity, he said he'd take care of it. Asks us to step back to our truck and he pulls his weapon, aims at the bucks head, turns his own head away from the shot and then fires his weapon. The buck jumps at the shot and then falls dead. The officer seems to think he missed because he wasn't looking, my uncle walked over and assured him the deer was dead, he picked up the deer's head with the other 1/2 just about blown off and the officer proceeds to vomit instantly. He left rather quickly.

I shot a deer on the last Saturday of the season about 3:30 in the afternoon. Didn't make the best of shots and knew it. Waited for about an hour, (wanted a little daylight) and I snuck down to get the arrow and at least a mark of blood and then backed out. Was back the next morning (Sunday) and within about 90-minutes, I spotted him bedded on a ridge. His head was down so I thought he may have expired, but as I approached he jumped up, ran off about 75 yards and bedded down again. He was struggling. I was there, 45-mintues from home without a weapon on me or in my truck because it was Sunday. I called the SE division of PAGC, not knowing what to expect on a Sunday but an operator answered and I explained the situation and asked for some direction; this was about 9:30AM. They said they would have a local warden or deputy meet me within the hour and accompany me to the scene. I waited until 3:00PM and know one showed. Decided to take matters into my own hands and had my cousin run my bow out to me, when back to the scene deer was gone? He was killed on the opening morning of gun season by a 13 year old kid and was in bad shape.

A big buck was hit by a car on 23 literally in front of the drive of the Owen J Roberts School District's main campus. Buck made it into the big field that is behind the Ridge Diner. WCO Deputy was on the scene quickly as he was (still is) a regular on Bucktown Corner. He drove his truck through the field to within a few feet of the buck and shot it from the driver side of the truck. I had the chance to speak with him a little later that morning and asked him about it. He said if you approach on foot the deer tend to freak out much more, often making things much more difficulty and perhaps even dangerous. Pulling the truck up close, the buck basically just looked at him.

I have PLENTY of WCO/LEO stories, but these three all involved dispatching injured game.


----------



## ZDC

hobbs4421 said:


> Who’s heading out on this nice cool Columbus Day? Dad and I are planning to meet up around 6:00 to hunt some private property. We Haven’t seen much yet, but hopefully that’ll change today. God bless you all and be safe.


I'm out , went to public land and had a few does blowing at me before first light. Also saw a fox. What made the trip was this little guy that I shot with my camera









I went to a second game lands to check it out. It's very new so I'm hoping there is a low amount of pressure. I found a group of 7 chestnut trees and a ton of doe tracks. So I may sit watching those trees at some point 


Going to be sighting in unmentionables around 1. After that have to go to Wally world.


----------



## ZDC

Oh yeah I also saw a few glorified state sponsored chickens. ( Pheasants )


----------



## dougell

WCO's are spread thin,cover around 400 sq miles and many have no deputies.Most do good with what they have to work with but not every situation will end the way people want.There are obvious situations when a deer needs to be put down but in many cases,the average person really isn't qualified to make that call.I get to know our local WCO and have their cell number.A few years ago I had a sick deer on my property on a sunday.I called two WCO's and neither answered so I called dispatch.Two neighboring officers showed up and put the deer down.It was obviously sick and I had my suspicians why but I wasn't gonna off it without authorixation.One other time I had a rabid **** walk right up to me when I was mowing my grass in a private residential neighborhood.I called the WCO's cell and he didn't answer so I called the mall cop security of this place.A guy showed up,didn't know what to do so I grabbed a garbage can,laid it over and the **** ran in.It was full of porky quills which is almost a sure sign of rabies.The officer took it back to the security shack lol.The next day at work,the WCO called me and asked it I took care of it.I said,nope,it's waiting for you at the security building.He told me from that point on to do what needed to be done and if I wanted to give him a courtesy call I could.If people are around,I won't put anything down.If no one is around,I'll do what I think needs to be done.We have a new WCO and although I've known him casually for several years,I'm not sure what to make of him yet.Until I do,I'm not poking the bear.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> My youngest brother is in stand up at camp and had these two pay him a visit this morning…..


What an awesome experience!


----------



## 12-Ringer

For those who have never seen a fischer on patrol, they are something to be seen...I've never seen a pair, but I suspect the fall is their mating season as well, so I'm not surprised. I have never seen a more ferocious creature in PA, they don't seem to be afraid of much and can move quickly and with a precision you wouldn't expect when you see them moving about. I've watched them kill raccoons, groundhog, rabbit, fish, even carry off a deer leg from what was left after some other critters got to a deer.

I personally think they are super neat and am genuinely jealous my brother had that experience this morning. My guess is he'll be in the blind that I was in last week for the afternoon.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> WCO's are spread thin,cover around 400 sq miles and many have no deputies.Most do good with what they have to work with but not every situation will end the way people want.There are obvious situations when a deer needs to be put down but in many cases,the average person really isn't qualified to make that call.I get to know our local WCO and have their cell number.A few years ago I had a sick deer on my property on a sunday.I called two WCO's and neither answered so I called dispatch.Two neighboring officers showed up and put the deer down.It was obviously sick and I had my suspicians why but I wasn't gonna off it without authorixation.One other time I had a rabid *** walk right up to me when I was mowing my grass in a private residential neighborhood.I called the WCO's cell and he didn't answer so I called the mall cop security of this place.A guy showed up,didn't know what to do so I grabbed a garbage can,laid it over and the *** ran in.It was full of porky quills which is almost a sure sign of rabies.The officer took it back to the security shack lol.The next day at work,the WCO called me and asked it I took care of it.I said,nope,it's waiting for you at the security building.He told me from that point on to do what needed to be done and if I wanted to give him a courtesy call I could.If people are around,I won't put anything down.If no one is around,I'll do what I think needs to be done.We have a new WCO and although I've known him casually for several years,I'm not sure what to make of him yet.Until I do,I'm not poking the bear.


A rabid what?


12-Ringer said:


> For those who have never seen a fischer on patrol, they are something to be seen...I've never seen a pair, but I suspect the fall is their mating season as well, so I'm not surprised. I have never seen a more ferocious creature in PA, they don't seem to be afraid of much and can move quickly and with a precision you wouldn't expect when you see them moving about. I've watched them kill raccoons, groundhog, rabbit, fish, even carry off a deer leg from what was left after some other critters got to a deer.
> 
> I personally think they are super neat and am genuinely jealous my brother had that experience this morning. My guess is he'll be in the blind that I was in last week for the afternoon.


And their smaller, water-loving cousins (mink) are just as ferocious and tenacious. That said, I'd still like one for a pet!  

I'm still trying to figure out how everyone one YouTube and Instagram seem to have pet foxes, and otters but I don't.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I get it Doug, I just wish on the incident when I walked up on the deer if they were shorthanded they would have told me. When you tell me someone will be there within the hour, that's what I expect. They know (or should know) their shortages/shortcomings and just respond accordingly. I am glad the deer was killed and happy for the kid who got it, but that thing suffered tremendously and I could have ended it. Makes me have a slightly different view of the SSS crew, the only thing about that, is God forbid you get caught, even if it was a noble cause, not sure how you end up getting prosecuted/labeled.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

12-Ringer said:


> Three quick stories about injured deer and support....
> 
> The strangest story I have involving injured road kill....my uncle and I were driving home on 202 from an evening hunt...a vehicle hits a small buck and breaks it's back...the car, while damaged, wasn't damaged beyond the ability to drive. We checked on the driver who was ok and decided to leave. Meanwhile the buck is thrashing on the shoulder. Having our bows in the car, we got the bright idea to put it out of its misery. So in the headlights of our truck my uncle comes to full draw at about the same time the red/blue flashing lights appear behind our car. Younger officers steps out of the car, we explain the situation and our attempt at humanity, he said he'd take care of it. Asks us to step back to our truck and he pulls his weapon, aims at the bucks head, turns his own head away from the shot and then fires his weapon. The buck jumps at the shot and then falls dead. The officer seems to think he missed because he wasn't looking, my uncle walked over and assured him the deer was dead, he picked up the deer's head with the other 1/2 just about blown off and the officer proceeds to vomit instantly. He left rather quickly.
> 
> I shot a deer on the last Saturday of the season about 3:30 in the afternoon. Didn't make the best of shots and knew it. Waited for about an hour, (wanted a little daylight) and I snuck down to get the arrow and at least a mark of blood and then backed out. Was back the next morning (Sunday) and within about 90-minutes, I spotted him bedded on a ridge. His head was down so I thought he may have expired, but as I approached he jumped up, ran off about 75 yards and bedded down again. He was struggling. I was there, 45-mintues from home without a weapon on me or in my truck because it was Sunday. I called the SE division of PAGC, not knowing what to expect on a Sunday but an operator answered and I explained the situation and asked for some direction; this was about 9:30AM. They said they would have a local warden or deputy meet me within the hour and accompany me to the scene. I waited until 3:00PM and know one showed. Decided to take matters into my own hands and had my cousin run my bow out to me, when back to the scene deer was gone? He was killed on the opening morning of gun season by a 13 year old kid and was in bad shape.
> 
> A big buck was hit by a car on 23 literally in front of the drive of the Owen J Roberts School District's main campus. Buck made it into the big field that is behind the Ridge Diner. WCO Deputy was on the scene quickly as he was (still is) a regular on Bucktown Corner. He drove his truck through the field to within a few feet of the buck and shot it from the driver side of the truck. I had the chance to speak with him a little later that morning and asked him about it. He said if you approach on foot the deer tend to freak out much more, often making things much more difficulty and perhaps even dangerous. Pulling the truck up close, the buck basically just looked at him.
> 
> I have PLENTY of WCO/LEO stories, but these three all involved dispatching injured game.


you’d be surprised at just how many police officers can’t stomach killing an animal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've seen families of otters too and while I think they are cool and neat the pond owners in KS HATE them...they tell me a few otters can clean a pond out in very short order. I don't have any reason not to believe them, but I still think they are cool to watch....have this clip from a few years back.....








Otters







youtube.com


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I've seen families of otters too and while I think they are cool and neat the pond owners in KS HATE them...they tell me a few otters can clean a pond out in very short order. I don't have any reason not to believe them, but I still think they are cool to watch....have this clip from a few years back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


I've heard the same. I've watched them on our NJ property catch and eat big carp. Then spend the afternoon alternately playing and sleeping. I did a lot of trapping as a kid. Mostly muskrats. I don't think I could ever intentionally trap an otter. Beaver . . now that's another story. Also a neat creature but they have been killing us the last few years in NJ.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I get it Doug, I just wish on the incident when I walked up on the deer if they were shorthanded they would have told me. When you tell me someone will be there within the hour, that's what I expect. They know (or should know) their shortages/shortcomings and just respond accordingly. I am glad the deer was killed and happy for the kid who got it, but that thing suffered tremendously and I could have ended it. Makes me have a slightly different view of the SSS crew, the only thing about that, is God forbid you get caught, even if it was a noble cause, not sure how you end up getting prosecuted/labeled.


I'm just not willing to risk my hunting license over it.Some WCO's have common sense and some have none.It's good to get to know them on a personal level so you can figure that out ahead of time.


----------



## ZDC

On public I saw a dead fawn on the trail( a back leg, some fur and a few other assorted bones) . It was definitely dead a while and the bones were pretty chewed up. It was very small when it died 🙁


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> He’s just experiencing youthful exuberance. That’s why you see so many of the young bucks dead roadside. Thinking with the wrong head.


I remember those days! It’s a wonder any young men reach maturity due to that testosterone influx. Lol


----------



## CBB




----------



## hobbs4421

I got to hang out with my dad all day in the woods, so it was a great day. Wen got to do breakfast with him and mom. 
I saw a small buck chasing a doe in the morning and then saw 3 or 4 while we were hangin stands. 
Found 2 new stand locations in a swamp. Dads in the line thicket in theswamp and the trails are everywhere and deep in the mud. Mine is on the edge of the swamp and it looks great! We feel very confident about our chances of killing from the new spots. We made a lot of noise and got finished late so we opted to skip tonight’s hunt and wait for a cooler day.


----------



## LetThemGrow

hobbs4421 said:


> I got to hang out with my dad all day in the woods, so it was a great day. Wen got to do breakfast with him and mom.
> I saw a small buck chasing a doe in the morning and then saw 3 or 4 while we were hangin stands.
> Found 2 new stand locations in a swamp. Dads in the line thicket in theswamp and the trails are everywhere and deep in the mud. Mine is on the edge of the swamp and it looks great! We feel very confident about our chances of killing from the new spots. We made a lot of noise and got finished late so we opted to skip tonight’s hunt and wait for a cooler day.


Oh man this should give some good stories!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Took off early today and knocked out 45 miles in this gorgeous October weather. Hints of autumns splendor are showing up, next week should be really good colors! Good luck to all you guys!!


----------



## CBB

Gage sent me the "i just shot" text right at dark.He was in a stand he and i hung right after season opened but havent hunted. The wind was right. He had a doe and fawn, a 4pt and this buck all within range. All quartered and in the fridge!


----------



## Gene94

CBB said:


> Gage sent me the "i just shot" text right at dark.He was in a stand he and i hung right after season opened but havent hunted. The wind was right. He had a doe and fawn, a 4pt and this buck all within range. All quartered and in the fridge!
> 
> View attachment 7716095


Congrats to him! Nice buck

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

My 2 boys ,(4) and (6) respectively, wanted to hunt with me tonight so I took them to a blind on our property. Saw 2 doe fawns and a spike...not bad, considering the fact that my field of view was only a 30 yard by 30 yard opening/wanna-be food plot in the gas line.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm just not willing to risk my hunting license over it.Some WCO's have common sense and some have none.It's good to get to know them on a personal level so you can figure that out ahead of time.


Yep, I’m right there with you on that. It’s just not worth it. Even if it’s the most noble cause you’d be lumped in the same category as those cheating fishermen.


----------



## Mathias

I know there are some Elite fans here, the new bow with the Vuni camo looks interesting.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> I know there are some Elite fans here, the new bow with the Vuni camo looks interesting.


Just saw the specs. Recently added a Enkore,may need to shoot this one.


----------



## Mathias

The Enkore is a sweetheart of a bow, especially for the money.


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Took off early today and knocked out 45 miles in this gorgeous October weather. Hints of autumns splendor are showing up, next week should be really good colors! Good luck to all you guys!!


That's a good ride...I did 25 on Saturday and 20 on Sunday, two great mornings to be out....


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> Took off early today and knocked out 45 miles in this gorgeous October weather. Hints of autumns splendor are showing up, next week should be really good colors! Good luck to all you guys!!


Hmmm, 45 miles. What were you driving?


----------



## jpinkerton

Just as I had to leave camp earlier due to work obligations, they tagged a nice public land buck in 2G. One of the best we've had in the areas we hunt.

Since PA doesn't allow the removal of head and spine across state lines, does anyone have a good taxidermy recommendation in the Clearfield area?


----------



## nicko

Big ole' belly on that sucker. Congrats Pink!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Took off early today and knocked out 45 miles in this gorgeous October weather. Hints of autumns splendor are showing up, next week should be really good colors! Good luck to all you guys!!





12-Ringer said:


> That's a good ride...I did 25 on Saturday and 20 on Sunday, two great mornings to be out....


Seems like we need an PA Bowhunter's thread riding group. I have tons of routes in the greater Berks area.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

hobbs4421 said:


> I remember those days! It’s a wonder any young men reach maturity due to that testosterone influx. Lol


Get caught rollin' in the hay with the farmer's daughter by any chance


----------



## dougell

jpinkerton said:


> View attachment 7716386
> 
> Just as I had to leave camp earlier due to work obligations, they tagged a nice public land buck in 2G. One of the best we've had in the areas we hunt.
> 
> Since PA doesn't allow the removal of head and spine across state lines, does anyone have a good taxidermy recommendation in the Clearfield area?


I use Cliff Cessna just south of Penfield 814-371-7639


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Seems like we need an PA Bowhunter's thread riding group. I have tons of routes in the greater Berks area.


You talking “rolling thunder” bikes or the nice quiet kind? If you’re into the whole thunder thing, I suggest you watch Southpark Harley [email protected] pt 2. I send it to all my HD friends.


----------



## hobbs4421

AjPUNISHER said:


> Get caught rollin' in the hay with the farmer's daughter by any chance
> View attachment 7716492


Lol I think that was a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Hmmm, 45 miles. What were you driving?


A 10 year old Specialized Sirrus. Hoping to upgrade next year.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Seems like we need an PA Bowhunter's thread riding group. I have tons of routes in the greater Berks area.


Did this with a group a few weeks ago….there’s a lot of Berks I want to see yet.


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> A 10 year old Specialized Sirrus. Hoping to upgrade next year.


You know....they make cars for that.


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> You know....they make cars for that.


Yeah but then I’ll never see my feet again and I’ll need knee replacements and all sorts of meds. Life is full of unknowns but I need to keep after myself and do what I can to keep moving.

Plus you get to see the scenery so much better…hills you get to see in very high slo-mo detail. 🙄


----------



## HNTRDAVE

jpinkerton said:


> View attachment 7716386
> 
> Just as I had to leave camp earlier due to work obligations, they tagged a nice public land buck in 2G. One of the best we've had in the areas we hunt.
> 
> Since PA doesn't allow the removal of head and spine across state lines, does anyone have a good taxidermy recommendation in the Clearfield area?


Not in Clearfield, but Victor Cook outta Sinnamahoning did my elk for me. Let me know if you need a contact.


----------



## Chooch71

jpinkerton said:


> View attachment 7716386
> 
> Just as I had to leave camp earlier due to work obligations, they tagged a nice public land buck in 2G. One of the best we've had in the areas we hunt.
> 
> Since PA doesn't allow the removal of head and spine across state lines, does anyone have a good taxidermy recommendation in the Clearfield area?


Dave McBride in Clearfield has done a lot of good taxidermy work for my dad and I if you’re still looking for someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> View attachment 7716527
> 
> 
> 
> Did this with a group a few weeks ago….there’s a lot of Berks I want to see yet.


Check out the Berks County Bicycle Club. We have rides all year and our routes are all posted on the website.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> You know....they make cars for that.


Have you seen gas prices?


----------



## shellback

Yes, and I hope folks remember on election day


----------



## jacobh

Yep then when gas finally drops we can hear all the gas companies cry the blues how they’re losing money and can’t employee their staff. Not at all concerned how we’re losing money right now filling our tanks to go to work!!!


----------



## Mathias

Probably a good morning to hunt judging by the deer in the yard munching acorns.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> Filling our tanks or our bellies. I just gotta sit here and bite my tongue on this convo 😬 there’s liberals afoot.


Don’t hide from them Matt. Speak your voice. They do


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Don’t hide from them Matt. Speak your voice. They do


lol, just not in this forum 😉


----------



## hobbs4421

Yeah, keep the liberal crap out of the PA hunting section. Lol overall this is a good group and let’s keep it that way.


----------



## hobbs4421

Saw 3 deer in my yard today before work. Can’t be a bad thing!


----------



## ZDC

I was contemplating taking out the flintlock for some muzzleloader action this weekend. But I decided that I'd save a doe tag for the late season, and stick with the bow until unmentionable season.


----------



## Bucket

hobbs4421 said:


> Yeah, keep the liberal crap out of the PA hunting section. Lol overall this is a good group and let’s keep it that way.


This is about the only part of this site I even look at anymore...well, here and the classifieds. This site is really a joke, with a lot of guys that love to regurgitate the same crap over and over thinking it is gospel. There is a reason you don't see any of the big players in the archery world participating here. They all say the same thing...full of fools pretending to know what they are talking about.

Every now and then I lose my mind and comment on some of the other threads, but I always regret it. The sad thing is that there are some knowledgeable people here that get drowned out by the fools.


----------



## CBB

ZDC said:


> I was contemplating taking out the flintlock for some muzzleloader action this weekend. But I decided that I'd save a doe tag for the late season, and stick with the bow until unmentionable season.



Thanks fornthe reminder. Have to get my muzzy and bear tags


----------



## yetihunter1

Back to the basement all of you!!! haha. Now back to our regularly scheduled programming, will anyone be adding to their litany of gear and bringing both the ML and Bow this weekend since it is legal to do so now? I sighted in the ML on monday and will have it with me but debating bringing the bow as well. I always seem to have the amazing luck of seeing a shooter when i leave it home for ML. Couple years ago Taunto bumped a monster buck by me during ML, granted i never would of had a shot with a bow because that buck was floating on air he was moving so fast, but would love to have the opportunity if it arose.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> This is about the only part of this site I even look at anymore...well, here and the classifieds. This site is really a joke, with a lot of guys that love to regurgitate the same crap over and over thinking it is gospel. There is a reason you don't see any of the big players in the archery world participating here. They all say the same thing...full of fools pretending to know what they are talking about.
> 
> Every now and then I lose my mind and comment on some of the other threads, but I always regret it. The sad thing is that there are some knowledgeable people here that get drowned out by the fools.


I just ignore most of the stuff anymore as well. Same with most social media. Nobody is changing anyone's mind.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> Back to the basement all of you!!! haha. Now back to our regularly scheduled programming, will anyone be adding to their litany of gear and bringing both the ML and Bow this weekend since it is legal to do so now? I sighted in the ML on monday and will have it with me but debating bringing the bow as well. I always seem to have the amazing luck of seeing a shooter when i leave it home for ML. Couple years ago Taunto bumped a monster buck by me during ML, granted i never would of had a shot with a bow because that buck was floating on air he was moving so fast, but would love to have the opportunity if it arose.


I don't own a ML anymore. I had one I got with the only gun raffle I ever won. I got a $400.00 gift card for a LGS and picked out an in-line. I never killed anything with it and didn't really like hunting the early season with a gun. So I gave it away in exchange for some yard work a few years ago. Lately, I have been intrigued by the idea of getting a flintlock though.


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> I was contemplating taking out the flintlock for some muzzleloader action this weekend. But I decided that I'd save a doe tag for the late season, and stick with the bow until unmentionable season.


Oh no, not that nonsense in *archery *season again. Is it youth and wheezer geezer 30-06 time too?


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Oh no, not that nonsense in *archery *season again. Is it youth and wheezer geezer 30-06 time too?


Next weekend it is...


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Next weekend it is...


I feel like it's earlier this year than normal


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I don't own a ML anymore. I had one I got with the only gun raffle I ever won. I got a $400.00 gift card for a LGS and picked out an in-line. I never killed anything with it and didn't really like hunting the early season with a gun. So I gave it away in exchange for some yard work a few years ago. Lately, I have been intrigued by the idea of getting a flintlock though.


I like the flintlock and round balls because it's fun It feels like your transported back in time 200 years. I've only went a few times ( 3 times ) last year and didn't get one. I'm hopeful that this year I'll get one in the late season. They are a blast to shoot and I'm considering taking it out during rifle rather than the 308. 

It's almost like using a crossbow, but it sometimes doesn't go off ! 😂


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> I feel like it's earlier this year than normal


I think bear opens up Saturday for archery.


----------



## jacobh

It’s so confusing to be a Pa hunter anymore…😢


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> I feel like it's earlier this year than normal


nope, always the third week of october... get those deer running out of the october lull haha


----------



## Kighty7

My 2022 PA Archery Buck Tag Video
1B Crawford County 
Saturday, October 8th, 2022

2022 PA Buck Tag


----------



## ZDC

Kighty7 said:


> My 2022 PA Archery Buck Tag Video
> 1B Crawford County
> Saturday, October 8th, 2022
> 
> 2022 PA Buck Tag
> View attachment 7716983


Looks tasty


----------



## AjPUNISHER

yetihunter1 said:


> Back to the basement all of you!!! haha. Now back to our regularly scheduled programming, will anyone be adding to their litany of gear and bringing both the ML and Bow this weekend since it is legal to do so now? I sighted in the ML on monday and will have it with me but debating bringing the bow as well. I always seem to have the amazing luck of seeing a shooter when i leave it home for ML. Couple years ago Taunto bumped a monster buck by me during ML, granted i never would of had a shot with a bow because that buck was floating on air he was moving so fast, but would love to have the opportunity if it arose.


I've definitely seen a few good buck when I've been toting the ML instead of a bow during the overlap... I've also carried both.

October 26th 2019, I carried both for that last morning of inline. I sat a spot mid-way up a bank that is great for archery distance shots when I see deer. Someone shot 2-3 times on the next property over, across the hollow and in the fields on top. Thinking of how deer react when pushed from over there I went into the bottom of the hollow where I could cover the bottom better and that far bank. I left the bow up the bank where I had been sitting as I distinctly remember carrying both in as being a pain in the rear. Sure enough, a cow of a doe came charging in with a stud right on her rear... but on the bank I had just came down instead of where I expected. They ended up stopping right between me and my bow up the bank, been a 20yd shot from either spot! I was so dis-pleased with myself that I never even fired a shot at the doe .

Would have been worse if the 2nd buck that took the same path a bit after had been legal but he only was 4pt. Ended up the same in the end though, aside from the weapon used, saw the bigger buck for a 2nd time during the rifle season.


----------



## PAbigbear

Filled my first dmap tag Monday evening. Was itching to try out the new to me PSE and Sevr combo. Unfortunately I hit her high and didn't have to do any tracking.


----------



## Mr. October

I think we have this discussion every year but . . the PGC thinks they made this "clear" a couple years ago. Is this clear to anyone? If one is hunting deer on Saturday when bear/muzzleloader opens is orange a requirement? Or not? I'll be wearing it anyway while I'm moving. They'll never admit it, but orange requirements enforcement is a big money maker. And of course they can't just add "during legal shooting hours" because that would mean they can't write someone a ticket at 5:00 a.m. when they are walking to their stand in pitch black with a 500 lumen light. (No . . I have never gotten a ticket but have personally seen them issued despite the absurdity.)


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’m of the opinion that “regular firearms deer season” is the two week period after Thanksgiving. I don’t see this Saturdays opener qualifying as a time when archers need orange. My interpretation aside, if I felt it would be safer for me I’d wear it regardless of whether I felt it was required.


----------



## Mr. October

And I just discovered this. I've used a OnX chip in my GPS for a long time now. I rely on my handheld GPS because in an emergency I want my phone to be a phone and I can replace the batteries in my GPS. GPS and cold weather kill phone batteries. I guess all the cool kids use their phones for everything but I go back a few years when, late one night in a Gamelands parking lot while waiting for two members of our group, the last text we got was "Brad is lost. My phone is dying."

Apparently it was Garmin's decision to desupport competing chips.


----------



## Mathias

^ where’s Rand or McNally when we need them?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> ^ where’s Rand or McNally when we need them?


And as I'm looking more into it, I think I knew this last year but my OnX membership had already renewed. I went out and was trying to purchase Garmin's chip but their website is as bad as the rest of their software.


----------



## CBB

Ive never used a chip, but enjoy the onx app


----------



## Schleprock1

Seems pretty clear to me. If you are hunting with a bow during the 2 week deer season, wear orange. 
They could most likely remove the "and any extensions" part. I haven't seen an extension of any deer season since back when Antlerless season was the two days following the Sunday after Antlered season. I can recall them extending antlerless season one day when we had heavy rain for both days of the season.


----------



## Mathias

CBB said:


> Ive never used a chip, but enjoy the onx app


You don’t know what you’re missing! Back when I ate them, these were my favorites, Sally knows her chips.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Mr. October said:


> I think we have this discussion every year but . . the PGC thinks they made this "clear" a couple years ago. Is this clear to anyone? If one is hunting deer on Saturday when bear/muzzleloader opens is orange a requirement? Or not? I'll be wearing it anyway while I'm moving. They'll never admit it, but orange requirements enforcement is a big money maker. And of course they can't just add "during legal shooting hours" because that would mean they can't write someone a ticket at 5:00 a.m. when they are walking to their stand in pitch black with a 500 lumen light. (No . . I have never gotten a ticket but have personally seen them issued despite the absurdity.)
> View attachment 7717422


What you screenshot is not from the current regulations. Attached is from current digest.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> I’m of the opinion that “regular firearms deer season” is the two week period after Thanksgiving. I don’t see this Saturdays opener qualifying as a time when archers need orange. My interpretation aside, if I felt it would be safer for me I’d wear it regardless of whether I felt it was required.


I will wear orange this weekend if I go to public land but it will stay in the truck when I'm on private


----------



## hobbs4421

LetThemGrow said:


> I’m of the opinion that “regular firearms deer season” is the two week period after Thanksgiving. I don’t see this Saturdays opener qualifying as a time when archers need orange. My interpretation aside, if I felt it would be safer for me I’d wear it regardless of whether I felt it was required.


This is my understanding as well. I think while moving to and from my stand during these special seasons that I’ll be wearing an orange vest and hat, but I don’t think it’s required while sitting on stand. 
Do you guys put orange ribbons or markings 360 degrees around your stands or blinds? Is that required?


----------



## ZDC

How cool would it be if the game commission told us what they want us to do. Instead of giving a bunch of confusing rules with a ton of gray area, and then saying it's our fault if we don't know the rules.


----------



## hobbs4421

For those that hunt bear during the archery season. If ya shoot one, what is the required process? Im aware that I need to tag it before moving it, and to put a stick in its mouth to prevent lock jaw(for tooth removal), but are we allowed to gut it in the field right away or do we have to gut it after the game commission checks it in? Not really sure on this one


----------



## PAbigbear

ZDC said:


> How cool would it be if the game commission told us what they want us to do. Instead of giving a bunch of confusing rules with a ton of gray area, and then saying it's our fault if we don't know the rules.


They do. It's the digest you get with your license.


----------



## PAbigbear

hobbs4421 said:


> For those that hunt bear during the archery season. If ya shoot one, what is the required process? Im aware that I need to tag it before moving it, and to put a stick in its mouth to prevent lock jaw(for tooth removal), but are we allowed to gut it in the field right away or do we have to gut it after the game commission checks it in? Not really sure on this one


During muzzleloader field dress it and just take it to the nearest check station. In the two weeks after where it's archery only, call the regional office and they'll usually send a warden out to process it, unless they're swamped, then you'll most likely be required to take it to the regional office.


----------



## jlh42581

If youd like to learn about the most disgusting looking poverty food you have ever seen in your life google "Altoona Style Pizza". Reddit introduced me to that this morning and I have never been more culinarily offended.


----------



## vonfoust

Schleprock1 said:


> Seems pretty clear to me. If you are hunting with a bow during the 2 week deer season, wear orange.
> They could most likely remove the "and any extensions" part. I haven't seen an extension of any deer season since back when Antlerless season was the two days following the Sunday after Antlered season. I can recall them extending antlerless season one day when we had heavy rain for both days of the season.


I read it as the SRA extensions.


----------



## jacobh

ZDC said:


> How cool would it be if the game commission told us what they want us to do. Instead of giving a bunch of confusing rules with a ton of gray area, and then saying it's our fault if we don't know the rules.


This is how they make their $$…. It’s a shame how confusing it is to be a Pa hunter


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> This is how they make their $$…. It’s a shame how confusing it is to be a Pa hunter


You honestly think they intentionally try to confuse you to increase their revenue stream?


----------



## Mathias

Hoping I see this guy


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> You honestly think they intentionally try to confuse you to increase their revenue stream?


Wouldn’t doubt it. Small game u have to wear orange but squirrel u don’t?? Who can keep up. Archers sit in trees where squirrels live no orange. But wear orange when guys are hunting fields shooting rabbit and pheasant


----------



## Mr. October

PA_ENGR said:


> What you screenshot is not from the current regulations. Attached is from current digest.


I pulled it from the 2022-2023 regs from the PGC website.

It IS from the current set. What you show is page 8. Flip to page 25.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> You honestly think they intentionally try to confuse you to increase their revenue stream?


I think the orange requirements the way they are worded are for more confusing than they need to be. I'm working with a couple new hunters this year and they didn't understand them at all, especially the language around special seasons and extension. 

As far as increasing revenue stream . . yes. I firmly believe over-enforcement of orange regulations is a quick money-maker. There are countless and corroborated stories of people receiving ridiculous fines for supposed orange violations. Common sense never trumps the opportunity for a WCO to write a ticket for this.


----------



## nicko

It doesn’t make any sense that muzzleloader hunters in the late season are not required to wear fluorescent orange but archers hunting with a bow in the antlerless late season are.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> This is how they make their $$….


I was talking to one of the wardens I know 

3 years ago they gave out a ton of tickets for hunting without having taken the safety course. The next year they put up on the website that you had to have taken the course to buy a license. 

Many new adult hunters probably didn't even know that there was a course that you had to take, Because they could just go to Walmart and buy a license. It's sad to imagine how many people are turned away from hunting because of stuff like that.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I was talking to one of the wardens I know
> 
> 3 years ago they gave out a ton of tickets for hunting without having taken the safety course. The next year they put up on the website that you had to have taken the course to buy a license.
> 
> Many new adult hunters probably didn't even know that there was a course that you had to take, Because they could just go to Walmart and buy a license. It's sad to imagine how many people are turned away from hunting because of stuff like that.


I was walking out of a hunt deep in an SGL a couple years ago and caught up to 3 people with 2 carts. They were head-to-toe orange and had orange vests draped over the 2 dead deer on the carts. We were 4 people in the middle of the road probably wearing a total of close to 5000 square inches of orange. It was warm and one guy pulling a cart was sweating profusely and took his hat off. A WCO popped out of the woods and issued an orange violation. I get what the regs say but the game commission claims it's all about safety. This was all about a technicality. Nothing to do with safety. There are DOZENS of stories like that every year.


----------



## Mathias

The magic number is *5001 *


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> ^ where’s Rand or McNally when we need them?


They've been cancelled😂🤣😂


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I was walking out of a hunt deep in an SGL a couple years ago and caught up to 3 people with 2 carts. They were head-to-toe orange and had orange vests draped over the 2 dead deer on the carts. We were 4 people in the middle of the road probably wearing a total of close to 5000 square inches of orange. It was warm and one guy pulling a cart was sweating profusely and took his hat off. A WCO popped out of the woods and issued an orange violation. I get what the regs say but the game commission claims it's all about safety. This was all about a technicality. Nothing to do with safety. There are DOZENS of stories like that every year.


I feel like there are too many wardens that find to much pleasure in giving out technicality citations like that. 

Don't get me wrong there are lots of good wardens, but there are way too many that will go out of their way to try and hit you with something stupid like that.


----------



## jacobh

ZDC said:


> I was talking to one of the wardens I know
> 
> 3 years ago they gave out a ton of tickets for hunting without having taken the safety course. The next year they put up on the website that you had to have taken the course to buy a license.
> 
> Many new adult hunters probably didn't even know that there was a course that you had to take, Because they could just go to Walmart and buy a license. It's sad to imagine how many people are turned away from hunting because of stuff like that.


I laugh down here when baiting became legal u absolutely could not use feeders. Then a few seasons later u had to use feeders out of the blue. I just don’t understand


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> The magic number is *5001 *


So the tag that says the size and made in China also has to be orange? 😂


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> So the tag that says the size and made in China also has to be orange? 😂


Correct, unless you have built in protection:
no offense intended.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> I laugh down here when baiting became legal u absolutely could not use feeders. Then a few seasons later u had to use feeders out of the blue. I just don’t understand


And only feeders of a certain size. And only dispensing during hunting hours, etc. and so forth. Meanwhile the non/anti-hunters on neighboring properties can have an industrial sized cattle feeder set out for deer.


----------



## huntin_addict

ZDC said:


> I was talking to one of the wardens I know
> 
> 3 years ago they gave out a ton of tickets for hunting without having taken the safety course. The next year they put up on the website that you had to have taken the course to buy a license.
> 
> Many new adult hunters probably didn't even know that there was a course that you had to take, Because they could just go to Walmart and buy a license. It's sad to imagine how many people are turned away from hunting because of stuff like that.


C'mon man. The requirement for a safety course has been around for forever. Putting the blame on the 23 year old doufus at Walmart is a stretch at best. "Gee officer, no I didn't look at ANY requirements at all to buy a license, and the 23 year old Walmart worker just up and sold it to me." Laughable

I think there is alot of bitching here just to hear yourself bitch. Wear orange or don't, it's your choice, but for the next several days, since there will be an open firearms season for deer, the PGC says you are required to wear it. If you get pinched for not wearing it, well, that's most likely on you.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I was walking out of a hunt deep in an SGL a couple years ago and caught up to 3 people with 2 carts. They were head-to-toe orange and had orange vests draped over the 2 dead deer on the carts. We were 4 people in the middle of the road probably wearing a total of close to 5000 square inches of orange. It was warm and one guy pulling a cart was sweating profusely and took his hat off. A WCO popped out of the woods and issued an orange violation. I get what the regs say but the game commission claims it's all about safety. This was all about a technicality. Nothing to do with safety. There are DOZENS of stories like that every year.


I know several WCO'S and they would pinch archers when they didn't wear it during turkey and muzzleloader season.I've also known them to give people a warning and hand them a cheesy vest when they didn't feel the requirements were met.


----------



## jacobh

So everyone talking about orange should t everyone be wearing it since last weekend? Youth pheasant??


----------



## ZDC

huntin_addict said:


> C'mon man. The requirement for a safety course has been around for forever. Putting the blame on the 23 year old doufus at Walmart is a stretch at best. "Gee officer, no I didn't look at ANY requirements at all to buy a license, and the 23 year old Walmart worker just up and sold it to me." Laughable
> 
> I think there is alot of bitching here just to hear yourself bitch. Wear orange or don't, it's your choice, but for the next several days, since there will be an open firearms season for deer, the PGC says you are required to wear it. If you get pinched for not wearing it, well, that's most likely on you.


I'm just saying that since you can buy a license at Walmart , and nobody in that whole transaction has any idea what they are doing, it leads to a lot of people getting citations. Not just for not wearing orange but also other things like the safety course. 

Because so many people go and buy a license at Walmart , and nobody know what they are doing , they are completely unaware of the safety course. 

I just think that the system isn't very friendly to new hunters. And that's a big problem, especially when we do want to grow the number of people that are interested and wanting to get involved with conservation. But a big problem is that our game commission keeps turning them away. 

Think , if you had no clue about the process of how to get started and had no one to show you. You would watch YouTube and what do you see, people shooting deer over a pile of corn. So naturally you buy your license at Walmart with a 40lb bag of corn. 

The reason this all pisses me off is because the game commission doesn't do enough to make sure new people that are interested in hunting take the safety course. And Wally world doesn't do much to help, all they need is a sign, doesn't even have to be a big one , that tells people that they need to take the safety course. Or better yet tell the Walmart employee in the outdoors section that they can't sell a license without seeing a safety course certificate.


----------



## Bad_News

Boutta leave work heading to 2G for Buck, Bear, or Doe this long weekend! Pumped, have the front moving through, been seeing buck sign in 3D (scrapes, rubs, etc.) Keeps getting better from here on out.


----------



## ZDC

Bad_News said:


> Boutta leave work heading to 2G for Buck, Bear, or Doe this long weekend! Pumped, have the front moving through, been seeing buck sign in 3D (scrapes, rubs, etc.) Keeps getting better from here on out.


Ruts almost here and I'm excited


----------



## Bucket

nicko said:


> It doesn’t make any sense that muzzleloader hunters in the late season are not required to wear fluorescent orange but archers hunting with a bow in the antlerless late season are.


Are you sure about this? I don't think archers need to wear orange after Christmas. It's my understanding that the only time we have to wear orange is if we are hunting during the regular firearms season after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bad_News

Bucket said:


> Are you sure about this? I don't think archers need to wear orange after Christmas. It's my understanding that the only time we have to wear orange is if we are hunting during the regular firearms season after Thanksgiving.


No orange after Christmas for deer regardless of weapon. Small game has their own rules.


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> So everyone talking about orange should t everyone be wearing it since last weekend? Youth pheasant??


No.


----------



## 12-Ringer

^^I was going to try to sneak back up for a couple of days, but our place needs a rest after the crew that was just there...
2 guys hunted Mon
4 guys hunted Tues - Wed
(total of 4 guys)
Sat 11 different stands
Hit three different buck - all unrecovered
Took one small doe
Property scoured looking for the hit/missed buck

I get it, crap happens, I should have had my ticked punched on 10/3 and wouldn't have to worry about a thing, but I missed! I knew I missed and it wasn't until I couldn't find my arrow did I start second guessing...but I am 100% confident I missed, I saw the arrow hit the bank. That was certainly not the case with these guys...one confirmed hit with trail of pink, frothy lung blood, that they somehow lost...two others swore at inception they 'smoked a good one' both detailing the hit, deer's reaction, visible and audible evidence of a good hit yet neither found enough evidence of to take up a trail???? Neither could report the deer they shot at other than 'racked buck'. So very disheartening! One of the most discouraging text threads to be part of in a long time....

Not sure if I will get back up there again or not...wait to see if cameras report anything and when others are going or maybe not going; who knows?


----------



## roosiebulll

Tag


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bad_News said:


> No orange after Christmas for deer regardless of weapon. Small game has their own rules.


Not true in regulated units....








Special Regulations Areas







read.nxtbook.com


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> ^^I was going to try to sneak back up for a couple of days, but our place needs a rest after the crew that was just there...
> 2 guys hunted Mon
> 4 guys hunted Tues - Wed
> (total of 4 guys)
> Sat 11 different stands
> Hit three different buck - all unrecovered
> Took one small doe
> Property scoured looking for the hit/missed buck
> 
> I get it, crap happens, I should have had my ticked punched on 10/3 and wouldn't have to worry about a thing, but I missed! I knew I missed and it wasn't until I couldn't find my arrow did I start second guessing...but I am 100% confident I missed, I saw the arrow hit the bank. That was certainly not the case with these guys...one confirmed hit with trail of pink, frothy lung blood, that they somehow lost...two others swore at inception they 'smoked a good one' both detailing the hit, deer's reaction, visible and audible evidence of a good hit yet neither found enough evidence of to take up a trail???? Neither could report the deer they shot at other than 'racked buck'. So very disheartening! One of the most discouraging text threads to be part of in a long time....
> 
> Not sure if I will get back up there again or not...wait to see if cameras report anything and when others are going or maybe not going; who knows?


And the question is . . did any of those guys tear up their buck tag? If I so much as draw a hair these days I consider my tag filled.


----------



## PAbigbear

Joe, that's a rough week for those guys and especially after you were trying to hunt smart and everything right the first week. 

I pulled a couple stands Sunday because the area is being hunted every day and by several different guys. I'm not into competing with them and figure the pressure they've been putting on the area it'll push the deer off everyone is after anyway.


----------



## CBB

Thats too bad 12, sounds like a bunch of guys just winging broadheads. Domt know them but i wouldnt want to hunt there aftet that crew either


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> And the question is . . did any of those guys tear up their buck tag? If I so much as draw a hair these days I consider my tag filled.


That is your prerogative, and I respect your feelings on it, but it isn't necessary to insinuate that other should do the same, or that they are less if they dont. 

FWIW, the last time I hit one that I didn't recover, I didn't feel like hunting at all for a long time, so I do understand your feelings.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> I'm just saying that since you can buy a license at Walmart , and nobody in that whole transaction has any idea what they are doing, it leads to a lot of people getting citations. Not just for not wearing orange but also other things like the safety course.
> 
> Because so many people go and buy a license at Walmart , and nobody know what they are doing , they are completely unaware of the safety course.
> 
> I just think that the system isn't very friendly to new hunters. And that's a big problem, especially when we do want to grow the number of people that are interested and wanting to get involved with conservation. But a big problem is that our game commission keeps turning them away.
> 
> Think , if you had no clue about the process of how to get started and had no one to show you. You would watch YouTube and what do you see, people shooting deer over a pile of corn. So naturally you buy your license at Walmart with a 40lb bag of corn.
> 
> The reason this all pisses me off is because the game commission doesn't do enough to make sure new people that are interested in hunting take the safety course. And Wally world doesn't do much to help, all they need is a sign, doesn't even have to be a big one , that tells people that they need to take the safety course. Or better yet tell the Walmart employee in the outdoors section that they can't sell a license without seeing a safety course certificate.


General question; with all the complaining about too many hunters on public and lease prices, do we as sportsmen want more licensed hunters?


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> That is your prerogative, and I respect your feelings on it, but it isn't necessary to insinuate that other should do the same, or that they are less if they dont.
> 
> FWIW, the last time I hit one that I didn't recover, I didn't feel like hunting at all for a long time, so I do understand your feelings.


I get it. But far more unrecovered deer are killed than people like to admit. Follow any of the Dog Tracking websites. The numbers are staggering. I'm not saying anyone else has to follow this practice but if anyone ever choose to do an outfitted or guided hunt, I can just about promise the hit animal=used tag rule will apply.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Hoping I see this guy
> View attachment 7717482


What are you feeding him?? Freaking pumpkin head!


----------



## 138104

No orange for me. I’ll probably have my bow and muzzleloader so I am covered for anything. Is that legal?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> General question; with all the complaining about too many hunters on public and lease prices, do we as sportsmen want more licensed hunters?


I don't think the number of hunters has to do with lease prices. It doesn't take many people to drive prices up.

Here is the opposite question for you. If the future model for hunting, is large leases or land ownership where land is managed for big, mature bucks and offered to a few people . . do you think that is a sustainable model for hunting? That model would support no more than a couple hundred thousand hunters nationwide. At that point, hunting would cease to even be a consideration in law making, or wildlife management.

The fact is, too many hunters is no longer something the hunting community needs to worry about despite the whining. I remember in the early 90s sitting in the woods 90 minutes before light watching dozens of flashlights descend on opposite hillsides. Opening day was a constant barrage of shooting. Now . . it is often well into the afternoon before I hear even a single shot. We are about 10 years out from a VERY precipitous decline in the number of hunters unless we do more to encourage new hunters.


----------



## jacobh

huntin_addict said:


> No.


So we have to wear it during regular small game but not youth small game?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I don't think the number of hunters has to do with lease prices. It doesn't take many people to drive prices up.
> 
> Here is the opposite question for you. If the future model for hunting, is large leases or land ownership where land is managed for big, mature bucks and offered to a few people . . do you think that is a sustainable model for hunting? That model would support no more than a couple hundred thousand hunters nationwide. At that point, hunting would cease to even be a consideration in law making, or wildlife management.
> 
> The fact is, too many hunters is no longer something the hunting community needs to worry about despite the whining. I remember in the early 90s sitting in the woods 90 minutes before light watching dozens of flashlights descend on opposite hillsides. Opening day was a constant barrage of shooting. Now . . it is often well into the afternoon before I hear even a single shot. We are about 10 years out from a VERY precipitous decline in the number of hunters unless we do more to encourage new hunters.


Thanks for the insightful answer. I read so much about public land pressure and was curious what people think about hunter numbers. Thought possibly some folks choose to lease to avoid that issue?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks for the insightful answer. I read so much about public land pressure and was curious what people think about hunter numbers. Thought possibly some folks choose to lease to avoid that issue?


I DO think numbers have ticked up the last couple years but see it as a good thing. It is very difficult here in SEPA. I don't think it is a numbers increase so much as a land decrease though. Although with crossbows being legal, archery season has gotten more crowded and thus harder to get on land you used to be able to. 

But I think things like crossbow legalization and straight-walled rifle cartridges becoming legal smack of the problem the PGC and other organizations face with falling hunter numbers. If numbers get low enough, their ability to effectively manage things like deer and bear and thus their effectiveness will be greatly reduced. Nowhere is this more obvious than in NJ since bear hunting has been taken away. You should see the number of bears guys are seeing out in the woods while hunting. Here it's noteworthy if you see one or two a season. They see one or two while walking into the woods and another 1/2 dozen while on stand. It's only a matter of time before there are serious incidents involving bears in NJ. Like really serious.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I get it. But far more unrecovered deer are killed than people like to admit. Follow any of the Dog Tracking websites. The numbers are staggering. I'm not saying anyone else has to follow this practice but if anyone ever choose to do an outfitted or guided hunt, I can just about promise the hit animal=used tag rule will apply.


The number of wounded deer is very staggering.I lived it for 10 years and it really changed my opinion of the average hunter.We need to do better.Much better.If you center punch a deer without recovering,you should burn your tag.I'm a firm believer in that the vast,vast majority of mortally wounded deer should be found if you play it right.If you don't play it right,you should be benched for the rest of the season.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> General question; with all the complaining about too many hunters on public and lease prices, do we as sportsmen want more licensed hunters?


I would say. Let's face it many of the hunters out right now , and probably some of you guys won't be out in the woods in 20 or so years. At that point we won't have enough hunters.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mr. October said:


> I don't think the number of hunters has to do with lease prices. It doesn't take many people to drive prices up.
> 
> Here is the opposite question for you. If the future model for hunting, is large leases or land ownership where land is managed for big, mature bucks and offered to a few people . . do you think that is a sustainable model for hunting? That model would support no more than a couple hundred thousand hunters nationwide. At that point, hunting would cease to even be a consideration in law making, or wildlife management.
> 
> The fact is, too many hunters is no longer something the hunting community needs to worry about despite the whining. I remember in the early 90s sitting in the woods 90 minutes before light watching dozens of flashlights descend on opposite hillsides. Opening day was a constant barrage of shooting. Now . . it is often well into the afternoon before I hear even a single shot. We are about 10 years out from a VERY precipitous decline in the number of hunters unless we do more to encourage new hunters.


Here in my part of NW PA the population has dropped quite a bit, more than 25%. The number of hunters has most likely dropped much more than that. Lots of deer around but very little shooting during the gun season.


----------



## dougell

Kids had the day off from school so Jordan decided to take the dog for a run on SGL 44.That makes Dad happy to see.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The way I read the rules, the only times of year an archer hunting deer needs to wear orange is when they tote both a bow and an in-line muzzleloader during the week of October 15-22, if only a bow, then no orange is required. The other time is of course during the regular firearms season after Thanksgiving and during any extensions of it.

I am unaware of the special reg areas as I don't hunt them, but no orange is required in the late season for an archer or flintlock user in the areas outside of SRA's.


----------



## nicko

Bucket said:


> Are you sure about this? I don't think archers need to wear orange after Christmas. It's my understanding that the only time we have to wear orange is if we are hunting during the regular firearms season after Thanksgiving.


Read the orange regs and see what you think.


----------



## jacobh

Pretty obvious that as big of hunters as we all are on here nobody knows the orange regs as they’re too confusing. Should be a eye opener


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Pretty obvious that as big of hunters as we all are on here nobody knows the orange regs as they’re too confusing. Should be a eye opener


I’m in the camp that there’s no penalty for wearing it too often. Not something I even worry about. Where I can forget though is jumping in a blind and not remembering to attach orange on outside.


----------



## dougell

The way I look at it,how can they bust me if they can't see me?


----------



## ZDC

That should be sika's slogan. 

"How can the game wardens see you , if your wearing sika"


----------



## Bucket

nicko said:


> Read the orange regs and see what you think.


I did, and as I stated, I read it as only needed in the regular firearms season. Not saying I'm right, but that's how I interpret it.


----------



## Lcavok99

Mr. October said:


> I think we have this discussion every year but . . the PGC thinks they made this "clear" a couple years ago. Is this clear to anyone? If one is hunting deer on Saturday when bear/muzzleloader opens is orange a requirement? Or not? I'll be wearing it anyway while I'm moving. They'll never admit it, but orange requirements enforcement is a big money maker. And of course they can't just add "during legal shooting hours" because that would mean they can't write someone a ticket at 5:00 a.m. when they are walking to their stand in pitch black with a 500 lumen light. (No . . I have never gotten a ticket but have personally seen them issued despite the absurdity.)
> View attachment 7717422


I was walking out to my truck with a hunting buddy well after dark as our spot was a long walk in. Soon as we get the doors open game commission comes down the road with lights on and fines my buddy for not wearing an orange hat. mind you we were both wearing headlamps an hour after last light. This was in 5C

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Out on a ridge top in a stand i havent hunted since last season. Lots of whites here last year. Only a few red this year. The usual scrapes arent open.

Either way in in a tree... doing what i love to do. Anything can happen. Just have to be here


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck CBB


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> So we have to wear it during regular small game but not youth small game?


If you are archery hunting for deer, you do not need to wear orange during an overlap with small game.


----------



## jacobh

Ok thanks just seems real weird to me. But I guess when u have 3 seasons combined I guess they all just follow their own rules


----------



## CBB

Had about a dozen hens walk past at 25 yards. They always know when it ISNT fall turkey season. 
Nice evening in the woods


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Had about a dozen hens walk past at 25 yards. They always know when it ISNT fall turkey season.
> Nice evening in the woods


Few more weeks until they all disappear 😂


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Few more weeks until they all disappear 😂


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My bil went out solo this morn and saw 5 doe and 2 buck. Bucks were a rather nice 6 and 4pt. He had maybe a 20yd shot at a doe but passed since he was alone. He has a heart issue of his own going on but I told him he should have taken her and figured out how to get her out after. You can bet your ass if one of the nicer 8pts he was hoping to see came by this morning he have taken a shot .

We headed back out there this evening with the intentions of a pm sit. Started to drizzle on the way there, right after we pulled in it started to pour and you could barely see out the windshield. Back and forth after that between heavier rain and drizzle, opted to never get out of the truck before leaving. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## superslamsam

Disclaimer: I'm not saying the rut is on lol, but ..my brother who lives next to me called me about 6:30 this evening and said a very nice buck (120ish) was chasing a doe hard through my apple orchard in my yard. Wife then called me when she got home and said there was another legal buck nudging a doe through the yard. Rooftop tree stand will be up tomorrow. Lol


----------



## hobbs4421

jacobh said:


> Pretty obvious that as big of hunters as we all are on here nobody knows the orange regs as they’re too confusing. Should be a eye opener


I agree. I don’t think it’s intentionally vague in an attempt to screw over the hunters, but unfortunately since it’s not black and white, it opens the door for power hungry over zealous officers to fine hunters for petty orange violations. Most of the officers I’ve met have been very helpful, reasonable, and insightful when I’ve picked their brains on topics related to hunting regulations.


----------



## hobbs4421

Lcavok99 said:


> I was walking out to my truck with a hunting buddy well after dark as our spot was a long walk in. Soon as we get the doors open game commission comes down the road with lights on and fines my buddy for not wearing an orange hat. mind you we were both wearing headlamps an hour after last light. This was in 5C
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


That is just wrong! If it’s a matter of wearing orange per safety, then we shouldn’t be fined if it’s dark out. They shouldn’t be able to do that. I would hope that the magisterial judge who hears that case would throw that charge out and lecture the warden for being unreasonable!


----------



## hobbs4421

My dad is heading out this morning to a stand we hung a few days ago in a pine grove inside of a swamp. It’s almost like a little island. Cool spot with lots of sign! I hope he fills a tag, and I can get out of work early to help him.
Tomorrow I plan to hunt the outer edge of that swamp a few hundred yards from dads stand. There’s a scrape close to my stand, heavy deer trails, tracks everywhere and some apples and water to draw them in. It’s close to a bedding area so we I’ll see how sneaking in goes without spooking off deer.


----------



## CBB

Looking forward to hunting this evening and debating on getting a little agressive tomorrow...


----------



## Mr. October

Lcavok99 said:


> I was walking out to my truck with a hunting buddy well after dark as our spot was a long walk in. Soon as we get the doors open game commission comes down the road with lights on and fines my buddy for not wearing an orange hat. mind you we were both wearing headlamps an hour after last light. This was in 5C
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


Yep. Pretty typical story. You pretty much have to leave that hat on until your home, dinner eaten, and have brushed your teeth for bed. Otherwise you are a menace to society. 

While that may be an exaggeration, I do know people who have gotten fined because they threw their hat in the car before they cased their UNLOADED gun. WCO claimed they were hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

hobbs4421 said:


> I agree. I don’t think it’s intentionally vague in an attempt to screw over the hunters, but unfortunately since it’s not black and white, it opens the door for power hungry over zealous officers to fine hunters for petty orange violations. Most of the officers I’ve met have been very helpful, reasonable, and insightful when I’ve picked their brains on topics related to hunting regulations.


I agree. My dad was a cop for years and he used to say when guys come out of the academy they think they can change the world. They run around handing out tickets acting all bad azz. All they really do is end up having guys learn to hate them. He says when u are around longer u realize a little lecture and no ticket u gain more respect. Now if a ticket is truly warranted fine but usually a lecture is all most need. Nowadays is a little different but not everyone that bend the law are criminals. I dislike them as I was treated like dirt when I was younger and it stuck with me. They tried and tried to make me a outlaw and never could find me doing anything wrong yet they stopped me daily up by Warwick area. Even my dad as a cop said the wardens up there were completely out of line. This went on for years there. I’m sure not all are like that but I ran into multiple officers in that area and all were arrogant jerks and it really stuck with me all these years. I ran into 2 older wardens in limerick that were very nice did their jobs checked me talked and we shared some laughs but they were the only 2 nice wardens I have met to this day


----------



## hobbs4421

Yeah it only takes one bad officer to make the rest of them look bad.


----------



## Mr. October

Up a tree in Hickory Run State Park.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

You guys are making me jealous, able to get out on such a nice morning. 

I love cold mornings like these


----------



## Lcavok99

Mr. October said:


> Yep. Pretty typical story. You pretty much have to leave that hat on until your home, dinner eaten, and have brushed your teeth for bed. Otherwise you are a menace to society. [emoji3]
> 
> While that may be an exaggeration, I do know people who have gotten fined because they threw their hat in the car before they cased their UNLOADED gun. WCO claimed they were hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my one and only experience and interaction with game commission. So I can't speak to how the majority's attitude is. Kinda surprising that in almost 15 years of hunting I've only ever seen them once. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

MAN...some great looking sets.....Hey Matt is that a man made licking branch post out there?


----------



## davydtune

Well good luck all! I'll see ya in a week or so. We're leaving at noon today for Benezette till next Thursday, chasing bears with the smoke poles  Have some pretty high hopes this year as we know were they are at


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck, keep the thread updated if you can.....
my Uncle saw this BIG momma bear yesterday outside of Galeton.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> MAN...some great looking sets.....Hey Matt is that a man made licking branch post out there?


It is. A cedar I cut elsewhere on property. Had a number of bucks visit it, but none of the big ones [emoji34]
A couple coyotes too, hoping to catch up with one this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Big is an understatement! Thought it was a black Angus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't see too many whose belly is less than 12" from the ground. Never really had a strong desire to get one, I had a couple chances over the last couple of years, but passed. I think if a BIG lone bear wandered by, I might be tempted. Looks like those cubs are far enough along to make it without her, but I really don't know a whole lot about them.....


----------



## ZDC

Bears are just about non existent in Western Pa. There are a few, but I've never seen a live one personally.(Neighbors and family claimed to see them before, and I saw a dutchie skinning one in his front yard last year). I have found bear poop and a handful of tracks. But never seen one when hunting.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Don't see too many whose belly is less than 12" from the ground. Never really had a strong desire to get one, I had a couple chances over the last couple of years, but passed. I think if a BIG lone bear wandered by, I might be tempted. Looks like those cubs are far enough along to make it without her, but I really don't know a whole lot about them.....


Cubs stay with mom for two years.Those cubs would be fine.They always started the bear season late so most of the sows would be denned.At the same time,they claim orphaned cubs in the fall have the instinct to den.Plenty of sows still get shot every bear season.Lot's of times,the hunters kill the cubs because they don't think they'll make it but I know of couple of instances for sure that the cubs survived til spring.


----------



## CBB

Good luck out there fellas! Good looking morning! 
I cant focus on my job at all. Trail cam pics from MO and here in PA have me distracted... 

I need a new line of work! Lol


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Good luck out there fellas! Good looking morning!
> I cant focus on my job at all. Trail cam pics from MO and here in PA have me distracted...
> 
> I need a new line of work! Lol


I'm trying to be as patient as I can, just want to go home and get my bow.


----------



## ezshot81

This 4 point just chased two does under me. Grunting and licking his nose.


----------



## Mathias

The comforts of “home”


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why can't I see these pics? There have been a lot of them lately that haven't been showing up.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bucket said:


> Why can't I see these pics? There have been a lot of them lately that haven't been showing up.


I’m seeing them fine?


----------



## Bucket

Mathias said:


> The comforts of “home”
> View attachment 7718133


I can see this one!

Awesome setup btw.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The comforts of “home”
> View attachment 7718133


Looks like a sweet spot!!


----------



## vonfoust

That last one reminds me of a meme. "Me, sitting at the intersection while the 'homeless' guy asks for money"


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Some of my view from this morning. 









Visibility was less than 30yds at times. I watched 3 doe with 2 fawns milling around where the green dot is (23yds away) until a 5pt came in checking them out.









We cut the hunt shorter then we liked though. When we walked in I could hear the tire leaking that he had a plug put in several weeks ago. Brother-in-law said he thought about that tire the whole time and couldn't concentrate on hunting. Turns out we would have been alright but he's finally biting the bullet and replacing that tire today so he doesn't have to worry about it


----------



## Mathias




----------



## jacobh

Ok Matt I’ll be the one to ask. What’s up with the fake head looking out the window


----------



## Mathias

That’s Kyle (he’s a dead ringer for one of kids friends years ago) keeps an eye on the place.


----------



## ezshot81

@Mathias with all these trail cam pics of nice deer I'm surprised that somebody hasn't taken you up on those hunting invites.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ezshot81 said:


> @Mathias with all these trail cam pics of nice deer I'm surprised that somebody hasn't taken you up on those hunting invites.


I know right? Matt has really transformed that place.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> The comforts of “home”
> View attachment 7718133


Ok, what’s with the mannequin head??


----------



## ZDC

I keep my clothes outside on the nice days then inside in the container on rainy days. 

It's a nice system for scent control but playing the exciting game of " how many stink bugs are in my gear" is kinda annoying.


----------



## Mathias

Since it’s my first day hunting here this season I took the plot stand again. More of a recon sit. Bit of wind at times, but it’s usually breezy here so the deer have to be used to it [emoji1695] May be a doe day [emoji848] 
Sit here and read until go time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Afternoon sit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

ezshot81 said:


> @Mathias with all these trail cam pics of nice deer I'm surprised that somebody hasn't taken you up on those hunting invites.


 Are you kidding ! The last guy that took him up on it got his noggin mounted


----------



## ZDC

Gave my normal spot on the farm to my dad ( trying to get his first archery season deer) 

I found this spot and decided to hunker in 









Expecting to have a 25-30 yard shot over the grass 
And of course since I'm on the ground and there are bound to be some deer sneaking up behind me I have this trail behind me that I'm ready to draw and turn around on 









Looking for a 20 yard shot. 

I'm probably going to see a few , but I'm hoping my to get a text from my dad or brother that one of them shot one.


----------



## ZDC

Also pray for me because I am under a walnut tree and every time the wind blows a few fall down


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC, that looks like an excellent spot to have a deer up your ass before you know it while you're looking the other way, I should know 

I was getting pelted by acorns, squirrels all over my oak this morning.

Good luck to you and especially your dad!


----------



## Billy H

Last sit before free for all week. Around here any bucks moving at all in daylight will surely be full nocturnal by weeks end till the rut really kicks in.


----------



## CBB

Last time in this set i killed a buck. Not neqrly the pics or sign here this year. Average 8pt and a few does. If a doe appears tonight she may get a ride in the bed of my truck. Forestry came im and cut all the junk regen and kinda screwed the spot up.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> ZDC, that looks like an excellent spot to have a deer up your ass before you know it while you're looking the other way


Oh yeah 😂, Infront of me I'll see em long before they are in range. But they probably be 10 yards behind me, while im on AT, before I know they're there. 

Oh how fun is hunting from the ground


----------



## KylePA

Gave another doe a John Deere ride this morning before work. Not super enthused with the shot, one lung, liver and out the guts but it got the job done. She ended up making it 200yards. With a high entrance and plugged exit hole it made the sparse blood trail a real challenge. Taking the night off to watch that Phillies game...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## jpinkerton

Great day for baseball. Let's go Phils!


----------



## scotchindian

Hoping my brother will post up here, i dont wanna steal his thunder...he shot a tank of a deer last night....long story short, we took him out without gutting him, he weighed 250lbs....!!!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Next weeks temps are looking rather appealing right now!

Would have gone out this after if the brother-in-law wanted to go but he thought it was too warm... though he will likely hunt tomorrow afternoon when it's supposed to be warmer


Dad health update:
He's been doing pretty well since his near-death experience and working a full week most weeks now. He had a scheduled hospital follow-up and tests earlier this week and he's gained back about half the weight he lost, back up to 138 pounds from the 155 or so he was before. They want to put a stint in the leg they initially had to go back into, since it still has a clot, but he put that off till January. He will stay on blood thinners till at least then if not longer till the clot is fully addressed.
This stint would be basically a poke or stab type insertion, in and out procedure in an hour or less but I know what he's thinking by putting it off. Deer season underway, he's getting around well and doesn't want to be potentially laid up or set back in anyway because of having it put in now. I don't blame him for that but taking blood thinners and trying to stay warm while hunting deer when the temps drop off won't be a picnic either.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Next weeks temps are looking rather appealing right now!
> 
> I don't blame him for that but taking blood thinners and trying to stay warm while hunting deer when the temps drop off won't be a picnic either.


Happy to hear your dad's doing better 

Wouldn't blame you for taking blood thinners. Possibly some snow next week. Would love to get out on a evening sit.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Next weeks temps are looking rather appealing right now!
> 
> Would have gone out this after if the brother-in-law wanted to go but he thought it was too warm... though he will likely hunt tomorrow afternoon when it's supposed to be warmer
> 
> 
> Dad health update:
> He's been doing pretty well since his near-death experience and working a full week most weeks now. He had a scheduled hospital follow-up and tests earlier this week and he's gained back about half the weight he lost, back up to 138 pounds from the 155 or so he was before. They want to put a stint in the leg they initially had to go back into, since it still has a clot, but he put that off till January. He will stay on blood thinners till at least then if not longer till the clot is fully addressed.
> This stint would be basically a poke or stab type insertion, in and out procedure in an hour or less but I know what he's thinking by putting it off. Deer season underway, he's getting around well and doesn't want to be potentially laid up or set back in anyway because of having it put in now. I don't blame him for that but taking blood thinners and trying to stay warm while hunting deer when the temps drop off won't be a picnic either.


Good news on the Dad front AJ.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Since it’s my first day hunting here this season I took the plot stand again. More of a recon sit. Bit of wind at times, but it’s usually breezy here so the deer have to be used to it [emoji1695] May be a doe day [emoji848]
> Sit here and read until go time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hat and the bow sorta clash….


----------



## 12-Ringer

Terrible day….a friend of mine accidentally killed his prize shorthair this afternoon….long story short, he was leaving the driveway and she darted out the brush under his truck. She died in his arms….that dog was their EVERYTHING!!! They don’t have children and she was treated like a queen, they are both devastated…she was a Friedelsheim and as amazing as they come. 

I feel terrible, they own a small farm and that dog was a polished as they come at just 8 months. I think she was 2-3 years old now…..









Friedelsheim GSPs


Founded by Donnie Ebersole in 2000, Team Friedelsheim is a group of dedicated German Shorthaired Pointer enthusiasts committed to preserving and maintaining the versatile gun dog traits we have long admired in a high performance dog.




www.friedelsheim-gsp.com


----------



## jacobh

Send my condolences Joe. Shorthairs are a different breed but there is something about them that makes us owners really love them


----------



## ZDC

Well didn't see any , herd a few walking through the field. Saw 11 on the way home ( all does and fawns)


----------



## CBB

Man thats too bad about the dog.

I had a doe come out last couple minutes of light. 

She never gave me a clear lane until it was too dark to shoot.


----------



## Gene94

I watched two 8 points come past at about 55 yards. 1 was about 80" and the other probably around 100". Glad they didn't give me an opportunity because those kind are hard to pass. Was cool to see and hear them sparring.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Pretty windy when i let the dog out this morning. Headed out shortly


----------



## Billy H

Back to the orange discussion.I’m sitting here contemplating heading out. Looking at page 8 it appears and says word for word.

,,,“During firearms seasons for deer elk or bear orange is required regardless of sporting arm carried”,,, 

On page 25 it states word for word

,,,” the requirement to wear orange during all overlap periods where archery hunters were required to wear varying amounts of orange while moving or post orange in a fixed position has been ELIMINATED” ,,


So what do we do? Anybody come up with a clear answer?. Don’t get me wrong I’m not complaining, just want to be legal. Guess I’ll stay out of the woods today till I get a clear answer from the PGC. I’d like to get something writing from them. With my luck I would get nailed if I go out. Not wearing orange in archery.

Think about this. With xbow guys slinging arrows at 100 yards it’s only going to take a mishap or two till we wear orange all the time.


----------



## ZDC

Got luck to anyone out. Winds are pretty high here in NW Pa but they are blowing the right direction.


----------



## ZDC

Also heard a few muzzleloader shots already, definitely before legal shooting light.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Also heard a few muzzleloader shots already, definitely before legal shooting light.


I haven’t seen or heard any here. No trucks besides mine coming in to the State Park. No shots. My buddy has a young hunter with a muzzle loader out on 119 and they were the only ones in the parking lot. 

I was kind of counting on some firearm activity for the spot I chose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I blew a good chance on a doe last night. Maybe this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

This orange debate is crazy. In the end it doesnt matter how any of us interpret thw rules, just the wardens interpretation. The waybibread it is unless its the regular firearms deer season no orange is required. 

That being said im sittiing in a stand on the property line between my neoghbor and i (with his permission) wearing an orange hat. 80 acres between rhe 2 of us all posted but i dont trust people. If im not legal. Turn me in...

Man these fall colors are amazing. Being able to enjoy the season truly is what archery is about in my opinion. I dpubt it will happen but would sure be cool to kill an anniversary buck! The wife and i celebrate 6 years today.


----------



## Mathias

Only one in range thus far….seen quite a few.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

On days like this I can’t help but feel sorry for people that don’t like the outdoors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Flock of turkeys going nuts up over the ridge. Gets me excited for fall turkey.


----------



## Mr. October

Joe please pass along condolences to the unfortunate dog owners. That’s pretty rough. [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Out right on the Beaver/Allegheny County line this morning. Wish this guy would start moving during daylight. So far I've only seen the same young 8 I saw last Saturday afternoon. 

I've called the PGC and was told if you are archery only hunting, orange is not required.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Back to the orange discussion.I’m sitting here contemplating heading out. Looking at page 8 it appears and says word for word.
> 
> ,,,“During firearms seasons for deer elk or bear orange is required regardless of sporting arm carried”,,,
> 
> On page 25 it states word for word
> 
> ,,,” the requirement to wear orange during all overlap periods where archery hunters were required to wear varying amounts of orange while moving or post orange in a fixed position has been ELIMINATED” ,,
> 
> 
> So what do we do? Anybody come up with a clear answer?. Don’t get me wrong I’m not complaining, just want to be legal. Guess I’ll stay out of the woods today till I get a clear answer from the PGC. I’d like to get something writing from them. With my luck I would get nailed if I go out. Not wearing orange in archery.
> 
> Think about this. With xbow guys slinging arrows at 100 yards it’s only going to take a mishap or two till we wear orange all the time.
> View attachment 7718733
> 
> View attachment 7718734











Pa. Game Commission drops orange clothing requirements for some hunters


The Pennsylvania Board of Game Commissioners simplified Pennsylvania's range of requirements for hunters to wear florescent orange for safety while hunting.




www.pennlive.com





Realize that this isn't the end all be all but I do remember this happenning. Keep a link on your phone and head out. I'm sure any magistrate would drop any citation if it would get that far.


----------



## Mr. October

I just tried a short rattling sequence. Okay technically I opened a Clif bar but it sounded like two big boys clashing. [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> I just tried a short rattling sequence. Okay technically I opened a Clif bar but it sounded like two big boys clashing. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and I thought I head a “snort” and that all I’m saying about that [emoji20] [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

I think this wind is supressing movment here. 0 actionand 0 pics on 5 cell cams


----------



## huntin_addict

I talked to 2 wardens last night. Orange is not required during the muzzleloader overlap as long as you are only archery hunting. Nice enough guys, I'm sure they checked me because it was almost 8 by the time I got everything squared away at the vehicle and was heading out.


----------



## Mathias

Light breeze here but increasing to 15mph this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Couple 2 year old bucks just troted through.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Light breeze here but increasing to 15mph this afternoon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s pretty windy here now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

I called it. Walked 75 yards towards the house and put a lone doe out of the laurel. Im not shooting a doe out back. They are the rut bait. 

Other than the wind a very good morning in the stand. Good luck out there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

huntin_addict said:


> I talked to 2 wardens last night. Orange is not required during the muzzleloader overlap as long as you are only archery hunting. Nice enough guys, I'm sure they checked me because it was almost 8 by the time I got everything squared away at the vehicle and was heading out.


Glad for the confirmation posts, really wasn’t that hard to comprehend and if in doubt wear orange. Some guys have to whine about something…🙄


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Found disappointment in another good spot this morn. Since we were already there and there was still a chance of seeing a deer we decided to stay for a while. A while turned out to be not long after 8:20am when a distant tractor started up, then came into view and started hauling logs out. There not done cutting yet either so that spot will likely be near worthless to deer hunt for a while.










Re-located to another property by 9am but the 20mph winds gusts seemed much more suitable for flying a kite... and neither of us brought one!
Probably be back in this spot this evening as deer always travel this field corner. Gonna be warm but should see something providing the winds die down a bit before dark.


----------



## CBB

Ended up planting some trees today. A buddy gave me some hybrid oaks and 2 black walnut.


----------



## Mathias

_That _doe got me this morning. Leading a line of does and fawns, they’re upwind and she stops, scans the tree line and sees something she didn’t like. Bye….Since most of the Norway’s are pretty good size now, I’ll be adding some sort of a platform stand/blind up on the hill where they originated from. Bedding in the evergreens pretty regularly now.
Wound up doing final cut around the house. Added my solar panel to a Tactacam. Went for a nice Ranger ride with my wife.
Wind kicking pretty good, I’m going to sit down front of the pond where I think I’ll be somewhat sheltered.
Not many shots here this morning and none close.


----------



## full moon64

AjPUNISHER said:


> Found disappointment in another good spot this morn. Since we were already there and there was still a chance of seeing a deer we decided to stay for a while. A while turned out to be not long after 8:20am when a distant tractor started up, then came into view and started hauling logs out. There not done cutting yet either so that spot will likely be near worthless to deer hunt for a while.
> View attachment 7718914
> 
> 
> 
> Re-located to another property by 9am but the 20mph winds gusts seemed much more suitable for flying a kite... and neither of us brought one!
> Probably be back in this spot this evening as deer always travel this field corner. Gonna be warm but should see something providing the winds die down a bit before dark.
> View attachment 7718921


Best place too rattle...standing corn.


----------



## Mathias

Corn rattle?


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Glad for the confirmation posts, really wasn’t that hard to comprehend and if in doubt wear orange. Some guys have to whine about something…🙄


It’s not really complaining as it is confusion. Here is right below what was posted. Here it clearly states orange is required during early muzzleloader for archers while walking!!! Yet the wardens said it’s not required???


----------



## superslamsam

Good luck everyone! Playing tree stand rodeo right now, but hoping the wind dies down closer to dark!


----------



## ZDC

Im about to walk out the back door, going to try an evening sit behind the house and see who decides to shot up


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wonder how Hobbs is doing in that swamp with the cowpaths?


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> It’s not really complaining as it is confusion. Here is right below what was posted. Here it clearly states orange is required during early muzzleloader for archers while walking!!! Yet the wardens said it’s not required???


Not sure where you got that from, but clearly not current. That web address isn't from the state.


----------



## jacobh

huntin_addict said:


> Not sure where you got that from, but clearly not current. That web address isn't from the state.


That was online. Here’s one from the book. People say it’s whining but u can see the confusion when a warden tells u know yet here it says u must wear it.


----------



## jacobh

Read the none required it says except in early muzzleloader. It’s comfusing


----------



## ZDC

Well I just got settled in, a single doe was under my stand as I was walking in. That was one extra deer I didn't need to spook.


----------



## superslamsam

Just had a fat forkhorn feed under my stand. If it was legal, I believe I would have taken him. Lol. It's weird, some years I'm as patient and picky as can be. Other years, I just want to drop the string! Lol


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> That was online. Here’s one from the book. People say it’s whining but u can see the confusion when a warden tells u know yet here it says u must wear it.


That is if you are hunting with a muzzleloader.


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thanks well I’m in stand no orange so hoping the wardens were right


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> Read the none required it says except in early muzzleloader. It’s comfusing


It says during overlap with the muzzleloader / special firearms season, which starts this coming Thursday.

When in doubt, wear orange. They can't penalize you for having too much on.

I got the info direct from the guy who would issue me the citation, so I am feeling relatively confident in my choice today.


----------



## jacobh

Early muzzleloader started today I thought?


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Early muzzleloader started today I thought?


It did. But you wouldn’t know it in this par of 3D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Between the wind, warmth, and mosquitoes had I not come up to the Poconos to hunt I probably wouldn’t be on stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Hhhhmmmmm I’m more confused now then ever lol


----------



## Gene94

Mathias said:


> _That _doe got me this morning. Leading a line of does and fawns, they’re upwind and she stops, scans the tree line and sees something she didn’t like. Bye….Since most of the Norway’s are pretty good size now, I’ll be adding some sort of a platform stand/blind up on the hill where they originated from. Bedding in the evergreens pretty regularly now.
> Wound up doing final cut around the house. Added my solar panel to a Tactacam. Went for a nice Ranger ride with my wife.
> Wind kicking pretty good, I’m going to sit down front of the pond where I think I’ll be somewhat sheltered.
> Not many shots here this morning and none close.


How many years did you have evergreens in the ground before they (deer) started bedding in them? Is there grass mixed in among the trees or is it straight conifer bedding?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Well I'm hoping my evening didn't just get messed up. 

Had a doe coming in towards me ( wasn't planning on shooting it) and she kept looking back up behind her on the hill side and she then takes off running. 

I'm think nice I'm gonna get a see one of the younger bucks chase this doe around. Unfortunately it wasn't a buck it was someones dog. And I know who's dog it was, they keep their dog outside without being tied up and wonder why it doesn't come back for a week at a time. 

Well if fluffy does that again when I'm out fluffy isn't going to be going back home


----------



## nicko

Guys who have been getting out regularly… are you starting to see scrape and rub activity picking up? Should be about that time.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Guys who have been getting out regularly… are you starting to see scrape and rub activity picking up? Should be about that time.


A few rubs are starting to pop up and the scrapes are getting hit a little more often.

Last weekend found this. It still smelled like deer when I found it. Probably made night before


----------



## jpinkerton

nicko said:


> Guys who have been getting out regularly… are you starting to see scrape and rub activity picking up? Should be about that time.


Found a handful of scrapes in 2G that were being hit overnight by a bunch of does. No buck activity on them, but it's getting close.


----------



## nicko

Found this big scrape on local public land last year…..October 17.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

3 of us out this evening and were setup by 4:30. I went back to the same spot I posted the cornfield pic of earlier today. 71 degrees when we headed in with a still steady 15-20mph wind, didn't let up much till the last 15-20 minutes. 6:30 I had a doe come through inside the woods edge at 15yds. 6:51, 3 more followed the edge of the cornfield on past me. Brother-in-law was less than 50yds from me but I'm the only one that saw any deer.

Heard 3 shots this afternoon, one of them from a hunter on the next property over who took a decent doe. One of his buddies shot at and missed a coyote.


----------



## hobbs4421

LetThemGrow said:


> Wonder how Hobbs is doing in that swamp with the cowpaths?


Got a big doe this morning! 7:30 and she gave me a 20 yard shot. Couldn’t resist. Hit her good through the lungs. She went 30 yards and took a dirt 💤. I got her quartered and deboned, packaged and in the freezer. I usually cool them for 10 days but my spare refrigerator stopped working so I decided to take care of it today. Going to grind some burger tomorrow after church. Going to mix with bacon. I’m very thankful!


----------



## hobbs4421

It was a good day! Mathews HTR No Cam, Victory TKO arrows with TOTA 100 grain heads. Complete pass through and arrow stuck 2 inches in the ground! Great blood trail! Broadhead and arrow are in great shape. I will sharpen the head before reusing. Don’t hesitate to use these heads. Only drawing 62 pounds this year and still got great penetration!


----------



## hobbs4421

More blood 🩸 blood 🩸 pics


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats! I’m still shooting a NoCam as well. Headed back in there after a buck?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Guys who have been getting out regularly… are you starting to see scrape and rub activity picking up? Should be about that time.


Property I hunted this morning is usually getting torn up about now every year, but the logging activity pushed them out.
Other 2 properties I hit this week... not yet.


----------



## hobbs4421

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats! I’m still shooting a NoCam as well. Headed back in there after a buck?


Yeah eventually. Giving it a break until the rut.


----------



## Bearbrian

Had an evening hunt where I saw a few gobblers. When I got home I noticed something odd when pulling up. Upon investigation was a very large doe that was injured. She had no use of her back legs and was obvious she was hit by a car. Called the game commission they said someone would call me back. Hated seeing it suffer so I called my local PD and they came out in 5 mins and put the deer down. It’s been 5 hours I still haven’t heard from the game commission….


----------



## hobbs4421

Someone asked about scrape and rut activity. The property I hunted yesterday morning there is a scrape about 60 yards from my stand and there are some small rubs. Near my dads stand there was a big rub, and on the other side of the field we noticed a big rub. Not a lot of activity, but it seems to be starting to pick up. I’d say another week or 2 and there should be quite a bit more sign!


----------



## hobbs4421

Rub a dub dub.


----------



## hobbs4421

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats! I’m still shooting a NoCam as well. Headed back in there after a buck?


I know there are probably newer and faster bows out there, but this is my second season with this bow and I couldn’t be happier with it! It is a smooth draw, and it is wicked quiet and accurate! My buddy is the head bow technician at a new local shop (Outdoor Insiders in Gibson PA) and he knows what he’s doing. He tuned it for me, recommended some new arrows(Victory) and the TOTA heads and it’s a killer setup! I won’t be looking for a new bow for a while!


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> I haven’t seen or heard any here. No trucks besides mine coming in to the State Park. No shots. My buddy has a young hunter with a muzzle loader out on 119 and they were the only ones in the parking lot.
> 
> I was kind of counting on some firearm activity for the spot I chose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent most of the day out there. I had to run in to town at 10 and on the walk back in around 10:30-10:45 I ran into a guy with a younger hunter coming out. Nice guy. We talked a few minutes. Both of us saw doe on the pipeline. 

I walked 8 miles looking for bear sign. Acorns everywhere but only found 1 pile of bear poo. Kicked up a handful of doe and a couple bucks. Both legal and neither were too spooked, just trotted off.


----------



## Mathias

Wind definitely put the hurting on the hunt yesterday afternoon. It finally began to calm close to hunts end. Saw 5 does, and but for some low hanging branches one would have joined Hobbs’ for a nap, her lucky day. Last deer was a pretty decent buck that came in and fed below me for a while.
Seeing no scrapes and even the one I started a couple weeks back are now indistinguishable.
LTG- my son has a Lost OT NoCam, it’s a looker and quite the nice shooting bow, more sense than his old man, he tends to keep things that work.


----------



## CBB

Call cams lighting up this morning. Its like the deer know its sunday


----------



## jacobh

All deer around my spots in Pa and Md are showing at night. Strangest I’ve seen in years


----------



## Mathias

I’m thinking Tuesday morning when the temps go back to the 30’s will be a good time to go out.


----------



## hobbs4421

Taking my 9 year old boy out on Friday for the mentor hunt. Hopefully he kills his first deer and gets hooked! My daughter unfortunately outgrew that mentor stage and will be a junior hunter this year. I wish I could slow things down and keep ‘em little. Time flies but God is good!


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> All deer around my spots in Pa and Md are showing at night. Strangest I’ve seen in years


moon and pressure


----------



## ZDC

Well he is finally back. The buck that I'm targeting normally disappears all September but is back by October. I was starting to think someone might have shot him but today I found a few of tracks that belonged to him.( There is no mistaking his tracks for any other deer in the area). As well as a rub that I believe is his









( I believe it was a few days old, some shavings were on the ground 10 ish feet away, probably blown away by the wind yesterday. Highest point of it was just under 5 feet off the ground !!! )

My strategy for this year was going to be hunt the apple tree that he is always at, but unfortunately due to lack of rain there are no apples. However from 5 years of pictures of him , I know he is supper aggressive and territorial. (Especially last year when he became the biggest buck in the area)

The area I have access to is really small and there isn't a great reason for a buck to be there... Except for the doe bedding.


Because he doesn't have a huge reason to to be there , other than for mating. I'm going to give him another reason. I'm going to make him thing there is another big buck in the area.

I set up a camera and then made a mock scrape near his rub and then dumped some buck urine in it. That should piss him off and get him to came through the area a bit more.

I know he isn't scared to fight, by December he is always missing a few points and has a few gashes on his head. So I'm going to bring some antlers to rattle with.

Hopefully I'll be able to at least get eyes on him this weekend.


----------



## ZDC

( Highlighted highest point of the rub ) 

( Only pic of him without velvet this year, presumably right before he did him annual vanishing) 








( If you can see him good job, the camera took at night time pic at like 830 in the morning, not sure why)


----------



## Potatoe

Wow, that's a good buck, hope you get him


----------



## Lcavok99

Very good activity the past two days. Lots of smaller bucks moving through all hours of the day here in western PA. Got 5 days until my 2 week rutcation starts









Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

If you steal a cell cam at least turn it off. Sheesh.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I spent most of the day out there. I had to run in to town at 10 and on the walk back in around 10:30-10:45 I ran into a guy with a younger hunter coming out. Nice guy. We talked a few minutes. Both of us saw doe on the pipeline.
> 
> I walked 8 miles looking for bear sign. Acorns everywhere but only found 1 pile of bear poo. Kicked up a handful of doe and a couple bucks. Both legal and neither were too spooked, just trotted off.


Did he have a western style orange hat? Probably my buddy Joe and our young friend Edward. When he told me he bumped into someone I wondered if it might be you. Our other buddy saw a nice bear on Friday night just south of the gas line right off Herbein Rd.

I spent most of the weekend at Hickory Run. Not many nuts there.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> If you steal a cell cam at least turn it off. Sheesh.
> View attachment 7719770



Can't unsee that.

I'd print this pic out and post it every where I could in the general area. If you are on FB, post the pic up on a FB local page. Losers like this deserve nothing less than outright shame.


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Did he have a western style orange hat? Probably my buddy Joe and our young friend Edward. When he told me he bumped into someone I wondered if it might be you. Our other buddy saw a nice bear on Friday night just south of the gas line right off Herbein Rd.
> 
> I spent most of the weekend at Hickory Run. Not many nuts there.


Western style hat. Real nice guy.


----------



## CBB

That photo would be posted on every social media platform i could find. I havent been on FB in over 2 years but id reopen my acct to post that dudes pic all over it


----------



## ZDC

Charman03 said:


> If you steal a cell cam at least turn it off. Sheesh.
> View attachment 7719770


Post it to FB and say that you'll take it down once the camera is returned. He will probably see it or a few family or friends.

He will be shamed till returned.

Also see if you can have the local newspaper put the picture in, even if it's a small thing on the 2nd to last page. He or someone that knows him will see it and he'll eventually find out that he was caught

Also was it on public or private land


----------



## CBB

Does that cam have gps enabled?


----------



## jpinkerton

Go Birds! 6-0 into the bye week.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Western style hat. Real nice guy.


And I meant Hollenback . . . Not sure where I got Herbein.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Guys who have been getting out regularly… are you starting to see scrape and rub activity picking up? Should be about that time.


Did some drives with a couple friends for Muzzleloader this weekend and saw some good sign. The woods weren't littered with sign but when you found it, the scrapes were huge and fresh. Would be large clusters of scrapes and rubs. Definetly got me excited to get out with my bow in some of those areas.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Took a quick walk this morning to check a couple cams. Saw a nice 2yr old 8, some fresh rubs and scrapes. Cooler weather is coming!


----------



## Schleprock1

So far my season is going just about the way I thought it would. Seeing buck almost every time out. Saw a nice 8 twice that hasn't been in range yet. But all of the spikes, 3 points, 4 points, 5 points and even one 6 point that barely forked at the top and had a small brow tine have been in range. 

And since I have a bunch of small buck in the area they have all the does pushed out. They are being seen daily at the local bird feeders. Until the buck run them out from next to the houses, I probably won't be getting any of them.


----------



## vonfoust

Better having bucks run the does out than a SxS


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone besides me still use a separate, handheld GPS for hunting/hiking use? Obviously I don't hunt anywhere that I'm really going to get lost but clearly it is useful when locating specific stand sites in the dark. I know many use phone apps but for me, at the end of the day, I want my phone to be a phone should I need it and nothing kills battery like GPS. Especially if the weather is cold. 

I currently have an Oregon 650T I need to construct a new power button for. The Garmin rubber buttons are famous for disintegrating over time. The hot tip is to create a new one from a pencil eraser. I saw some plans to 3d print one too but have no access to a 3d printer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey Pete, you can cut a piece of high quality tape (I am partial to the Gorilla brand) to fit over the button, then using a hot glue gun and a glue stick, build up a small 'bump' on the sticky side of the tape and then you can place the tape over the switch with the hot-glue bump oriented to trigger the switch. I had the GPS and did this with no issue...I have since sold it and simply use my phone these days or I'd snap a pic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Billy H

Ok here is the deal if anyone cares.I was in the area so I stopped at the PGC southeastern office. I asked for clarification on the orange regs. A WCO a very nice young man and I looked at the regs. He was confused and went back and forth between page 8 and 25 a bunch of times and was not sure how to interpret it. During extended special regs season was particularly unclear to him. Ended up running it past the supervisor who said the wording was bad leaving it up to different interpretations. Bottom line I was told during any archery season go with the no orange requirement. But don’t be surprised if a WCO is confused. The one I talked to was. Hope this helps.


----------



## andymick32

hobbs4421 said:


> I know there are probably newer and faster bows out there, but this is my second season with this bow and I couldn’t be happier with it! It is a smooth draw, and it is wicked quiet and accurate! My buddy is the head bow technician at a new local shop (Outdoor Insiders in Gibson PA) and he knows what he’s doing. He tuned it for me, recommended some new arrows(Victory) and the TOTA heads and it’s a killer setup! I won’t be looking for a new bow for a while!


Still shooting a No Cam HTR as well. Great bow.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Ok here is the deal if anyone cares.I was in the area so I stopped at the PGC southeastern office. I asked for clarification on the orange regs. A WCO a very nice young man and I looked at the regs. He was confused and went back and forth between page 8 and 25 a bunch of times and was not sure how to interpret it. During extended special regs season was particularly unclear to him. Ended up running it past the supervisor who said the wording was bad leaving it up to different interpretations. Bottom line I was told during any archery season go with the no orange requirement. But don’t be surprised if a WCO is confused. The one I talked to was. Hope this helps.


Wow!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Ok here is the deal if anyone cares.I was in the area so I stopped at the PGC southeastern office. I asked for clarification on the orange regs. A WCO a very nice young man and I looked at the regs. He was confused and went back and forth between page 8 and 25 a bunch of times and was not sure how to interpret it. During extended special regs season was particularly unclear to him. Ended up running it past the supervisor who said the wording was bad leaving it up to different interpretations. Bottom line I was told during any archery season go with the no orange requirement. But don’t be surprised if a WCO is confused. The one I talked to was. Hope this helps.


Thanks Billy, I ran into a deputy who patrols much of the area around FC, WW, and CW and he said the same...as long are you are toting archery equipment no orange....if you're one of the guys taking both archery equipment and a muzzloader, you need the orange. I laughed and asked who does that; he said that I'd be surprised.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Billy, I ran into a deputy who patrols much of the area around FC, WW, and CW and he said the same...as long are you are toting archery equipment no orange....if you're one of the guys taking both archery equipment and a muzzloader, you need the orange. I laughed and asked who does that; he said that I'd be surprised.


 Yes I’m confident now with the no orange. Good to know they acknowledged the bad wording and said it’s been noted and will be more clear in the future. Was a good experience.


----------



## dougell

I have a Harry Potter invisible cloak that you guys can borrow.You hide from the Game warden and you can walk right up to deer and stab them in the jugular.Just make sure you use a heavy,single bevel knife.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I have a Harry Potter invisible cloak that you guys can borrow.You hide from the Game warden and you can walk right up to deer and stab them in the jugular.Just make sure you use a heavy,single bevel knife.


So sika camo pattern


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I have a Harry Potter invisible cloak that you guys can borrow.You hide from the Game warden and you can walk right up to deer and stab them in the jugular.Just make sure you use a heavy,single bevel knife.


I don't know. The cat seemed to see him just fine. Do you know for sure that thing works on deer?


----------



## ZDC

Ope... Nicko got put in time out again


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I don't know. The cat seemed to see him just fine. Do you know for sure that thing works on deer?


You have to wear a full HECS set underneath.The cat sensed his electro pulse.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> You have to wear a full HECS set underneath.The cat sensed his electro pulse.


LOL! That just made me burst out laughing during a meeting.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Ope... Nicko got put in time out again


He must have upset someone's apple cart . .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Saw 2 doe and my 5th buck of the season this morning. Nicest buck yet from what I saw but didn't get a great look at him.

It's no wonder the Amish get a bad rap. About 90 minutes after I took the pics of this fellow traveling the main roads, I heard something coming up an old log road behind me, thought deer were running towards me but then he came into view instead and went on past me at 20yds, out the cornfield road and then back on a public road.
Being my 2nd time hunting that property ever I asked my brother-in-law how often "they" did that? He looked very confused about the "they" I was referring to until I elaborated what happened. He said they aren't supposed to coming through the property at all


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Saw 2 doe and my 5th buck of the season this morning. Nicest buck yet from what I saw but didn't get a great look at him.
> 
> It's no wonder the Amish get a bad rap. About 90 minutes after I took the pics of this fellow traveling the main roads, I heard something coming up an old log road behind me, thought deer were running towards me but then he came into view and went on past me at 20yds, out the cornfield road and then back on a public road.
> Being my 2nd time hunting that property ever I asked my brother-in-law how often "they" did that? He looked very confused about the "they" I was referring to until I elaborated what happened. He said they aren't supposed to coming through the property at all
> View attachment 7720204
> 
> View attachment 7720205


There are some that are nice but there are quite a lot that think they can do whatever they want.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Billy, I ran into a deputy who patrols much of the area around FC, WW, and CW and he said the same...as long are you are toting archery equipment no orange....if you're one of the guys taking both archery equipment and a muzzloader, you need the orange. I laughed and asked who does that; he said that I'd be surprised.


Some of the wording could have definitely been better but that interpretation of the rules is what I had garnered after reading the digest.

Who takes both weapons? Since I've done it... and seen others do it, it doesn't surprise me. I've never seen this, but some people actually carry 2 flintlocks with them in the late season.


----------



## dougell

Every year I try and take as little stuff with me as possible.I'm not knocking anyone for taking two weapons but that would be a complete hassle to me.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Every year I try and take as little stuff with me as possible.I'm not knocking anyone for taking two weapons but that would be a complete hassle to me.


I remember many years ago back in the era of film cameras I got the bright idea to take both my bow and my 35mm camera and telephoto lens along. I'd already killed a couple does and figured I could get some deer pictures or get some great pics of all the cool songbirds and hawks that always surrounded me in the tree. A sharp-shinned hawk landed a few feet away and busted me trying to pick up the camera and flew off. Seconds later, a nice 8 point pushed a doe right past my tree . . and there I was with the camera in my hand. I didn't even think fast enough to just take a picture since no way in hell I'd be able to pick up my bow in time.


----------



## dougell

Sometime over the last several years I've entered a new era.Hunting started to become a hassle so I've simplified everything,including my head.


----------



## jacobh

Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


----------



## ZDC

Made some jalapeno poppers last night. Minus the 40 or so we ate 

Cut them in half
fill with cream cheese 
wrap in bacon 
Use toothpick to hold it together 
Stick in oven or smoker at 400 degrees for 45 minutes

One of my favorite snacks. 
Probably last batch of the year as all of our plants are done producing.


----------



## ZDC

^^^ 
We used turkey bacon for those ones because our neighbor gave us some left over from a food pantry. 

Normal bacon tastes better but they still taste great.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


Where’d he go?! Give chase? Forced entry?
Shoot that POS running away and you may as well give him the keys….


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


You should have stopped him. I would have had a hard time not beating the crap out of someone what did that to me. 

M&P SHIELD M2.0
My buddy has one and I really liked shooting it, it fit my hands really well and was easy to shoot out to 25 yards. I'm considering getting one. 

9 mm , 7+1 rounds, really small low profile.


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


Walther PPS. For my use it was a good mix that it was small enough to reasonably conceal, big enough that it was comfortable to shoot and the ergonomics fit my hands really good. I finally just started carrying while bowhunting. With all these meth heads running around I don't trust anyone, especially coming back to the truck in the dark.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


Coming to a town near you.


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> I have a Harry Potter invisible cloak that you guys can borrow.You hide from the Game warden and you can walk right up to deer and stab them in the jugular.Just make sure you use a heavy,single bevel knife.


Did you buy it from this guy?


----------



## dougell

I have a G29 10mm that I carry in the woods and a M&P shield .40 that I carry everywhere else where I carry.I don't carry one near as much as I should.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Did you buy it from this guy?


I actually got mine from the My pillow guy.


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


Not good. What did the police say? 
I have several different guns I can carry concealed. The Springfield armory hellcat is normally my choice for several reasons. Has a 13 round capacity, I normally have 9 in mine to save weight but it’s there if you want it. Very concealable. I can carry mine outside the waistband in a small holster and it’s easily concealed under a long sweatshirt. Also can get it with manual safety. I like that for inside waistband. Great gun for what it’s designed for. If your a hothead, not saying you are, concealed carry is not for you


----------



## dougell

I've ,mellowed with age but was always a hothead.I'd rather beat a dirtbag like an unwanted step child rather than shoot him.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Ok guys so yesterday me and the wife took the dog to get his nails cut. Gone maybe 30 min. When we get home ai notice my door is wide open. Needless to say we get to the open door and a guy yells wrong house and runs out other door!!!! Needless to say I’m getting my conceal carry now as this is ridiculous to say the least. So I know it’s not archery related but those who carry what pistol do u recommend?


There are so many good choices you really can't go wrong. There are a lot of passionate owners of different brands and calibers out there. Ultimately, the best recommendation is something you can shoot well, is reliable, and you are comfortable carrying. Personally, I'd recommend going no bigger than something like a Glock 19, and no smaller than a Sig P365 Macro unless you have small hands and are comfortable with the micro guns. Ultimately, go to a couple shops and try things out. 

Holsters are the bigger thing. You will spend a fortune on holsters finding something you like. I went through a bunch and have found it's pretty easy to conceal a slimline Glock 48 (or similar Sig P365, Springfield Hellcat, etc.) in an Outside the Waistband Holster. For me the Stealthgear Ventcore Flex are hard to beat. Very comfortable.

I'd also recommend some classes. Both concealed carry how-to/shooting AND law classes. The US Law Shield classes are quite good. The main thing is you need to know the laws. I also like carrying an OC/Pepper spray in my pocket as an alternative to deadly force if needed.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7720283
> 
> 
> Made some jalapeno poppers last night. Minus the 40 or so we ate
> 
> Cut them in half
> fill with cream cheese
> wrap in bacon
> Use toothpick to hold it together
> Stick in oven or smoker at 400 degrees for 45 minutes
> 
> One of my favorite snacks.
> Probably last batch of the year as all of our plants are done producing.


*Looks Tasty!

 *


----------



## Okuma

Mathias said:


> Maybe he was campaigning for fetterman 🤷‍♂️


Lets keep political opinions out of this forum…


----------



## jacobh

Ok so to be clear we pulled into driveway and as I approached the house he went out the front door as I went in through the side. He jumped in a white gmc suv and took off. Police were looking into any cameras but last I heard. Nothing was taken so lucked out. I’d loved to have caught him. I’m not a tiny guy at 5’11” at 210# I could hold my own but pretty helpless feeling knowing this guy is between u and your firearm


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> There are so many good choices you really can't go wrong. There are a lot of passionate owners of different brands and calibers out there. Ultimately, the best recommendation is something you can shoot well, is reliable, and you are comfortable carrying. Personally, I'd recommend going no bigger than something like a Glock 19, and no smaller than a Sig P365 Macro unless you have small hands and are comfortable with the micro guns. Ultimately, go to a couple shops and try things out.
> 
> Holsters are the bigger thing. You will spend a fortune on holsters finding something you like. I went through a bunch and have found it's pretty easy to conceal a slimline Glock 48 (or similar Sig P365, Springfield Hellcat, etc.) in an Outside the Waistband Holster. For me the Stealthgear Ventcore Flex are hard to beat. Very comfortable.
> 
> I'd also recommend some classes. Both concealed carry how-to/shooting AND law classes. The US Law Shield classes are quite good. The main thing is you need to know the laws. I also like carrying an OC/Pepper spray in my pocket as an alternative to deadly force if needed.


My dad who was a cop was also the local PO rangemaster who had to qualify all the officers so he has taught me a few things over the years. I have a sig sauer p2022 and I like the way it shoots but probably too large to carry. I like a short trigger pull and I believe most conceal carry are longer pulls. I lost my Rotti end of august I would have loved for him to meet Max. Would of been a mess to clean up all the blood but worth it


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> *Looks Tasty!
> 
> *


I know this day would come 😁


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Ok so to be clear we pulled into driveway and as I approached the house he went out the front door as I went in through the side. He jumped in a white gmc suv and took off. Police were looking into any cameras but last I heard. Nothing was taken so lucked out. I’d loved to have caught him. I’m not a tiny guy at 5’11” at 210# I could hold my own but pretty helpless feeling knowing this guy is between u and your firearm


What if he was one of us and he broke in to mess with all your bow sights. Next time you shoot your just 3 inch low left.

Jokes aside, I hope they catch the guy. I would be pretty pissed to.

But it's stuff like that makes we want to get my conceal carry license as well.


----------



## jacobh

I had it and let mine expire as I never carried but this was a real eye opener for me. I’m not as much of a hothead as I used to be but I wont be caught off guard again


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I've ,mellowed with age but was always a hothead.I'd rather beat a dirtbag like an unwanted step child rather than shoot him.


What about beat him like an unwanted house guest


----------



## jacobh

If he didn’t take off so quick I would have but no such luck.


----------



## PSU Joe

Not sure if ok to post this here or not and no it's not a joke. Friend of mine walking on a wooded trail behind his house with his dog (40lb beagle) in 5C when this shows up 60 feet in front of him. Crouches down and ultimately jumps to its right and bounds away. He swears it was roughly twice the size of his dog and when it turned had a very long tail. Said it moved 'like a cat'. Read this forum every day so thought I would ask your thoughts as you all have logged way more hours in the woods than I have? I have two cameras up right in that area but nothing so far.


----------



## jacobh

Man looks like a large orange tabby cat


----------



## PSU Joe

jacobh said:


> Man looks like a large orange tabby cat


I went and stood there and size wise is about up to around my knee and I am 6 feet tall. I am bewildered what it could be quite honestly. Game commission came out and looked around and said they might bring a deer carcass to put in front of my camera but nothing yet.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> What if he was one of us and he broke in to mess with all your bow sights. Next time you shoot your just 3 inch low left.
> 
> Jokes aside, I hope they catch the guy. I would be pretty pissed to.
> 
> But it's stuff like that makes we want to get my conceal carry license as well.


I basically don’t consider myself dressed until my sidearm is attached. My wife used to think I was paranoid until one of our neighbors was robbed at knife point leaving for work at 7:30 in the morning. There are no rules for when you need to carry and one of the most likely places to have a problem is when you let your guard down around your own driveway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

PSU Joe said:


> I went and stood there and size wise is about up to around my knee and I am 6 feet tall. I am bewildered what it could be quite honestly. Game commission came out and looked around and said they might bring a deer carcass to put in front of my camera but nothing yet.


Wow insane!!! Zoomed in it looks like a orange cat but man knee height!!! Insane


----------



## CBB

0 deer tonight.. no pics on the cam since Oct 7... wont bw returning to that spot anytime aoon


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Wow insane!!! Zoomed in it looks like a orange cat but man knee height!!! Insane


Looks like a large housecat to me but you never know....anyone else see the video from the Iowa bowhunter who had a mountain lion walk under his stand? There was no mistaking it in that video.


----------



## LetThemGrow

yetihunter1 said:


> Looks like a large housecat to me but you never know....anyone else see the video from the Iowa bowhunter who had a mountain lion walk under his stand? There was no mistaking it in that video.


No, do you have a link?


----------



## roosiebulll

Perry24 said:


> Did you buy it from this guy?


Is this the eberhart saddle series scentlok suit? Or has John Dudley softened up a bit through Covid and still pimping hecs


----------



## gberinger

So I’m pretty sure our resident buck got squashed. Right after I posted previously about how we had this guy patterned early season… One of the last pictures we have of him vs the deer a half mile up the road @ianb1116 found on his way over to hunt a few weeks ago… needles to say- his pattern either changed the night of 9/22 or he is dead (we are in 5c). Here’s to hoping for some random big guys coming in for the rut. 😬


----------



## gberinger

gberinger said:


> So I’m pretty sure our resident buck got squashed. Right after I posted previously about how we had this guy patterned early season… One of the last pictures we have of him vs the deer a half mile up the road @ianb1116 found on his way over to hunt a few weeks ago… needles to say- his pattern either changed the night of 9/22 or he is dead (we are in 5c). Here’s to hoping for some random big guys coming in for the rut. 😬
> 
> View attachment 7720652
> 
> 
> View attachment 7720650


also- someone had already come by and lopped off his head within 2 hours of daylight. Got to drive by the stump body of a wasted deer until the birds and scavengers had picked it clean.


----------



## CBB

The dead deer and the deer in the trail cam pic are different, cant tell from your post if you think the deer is thw same


----------



## Gene94

Headed out









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

First snow on the ground. There was a time in my life not so long ago id have called in sick and be in a tree by now. I have alot to be thankful for but wonder if I take wprk too seriously...


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> First snow on the ground. There was a time in my life not so long ago id have called in sick and be in a tree by now. I have alot to be thankful for but wonder if I take wprk too seriously...


No snow here but I do wish I could be in the woods today or tomorrow. Instead it will be Saturday when summer returns again.


----------



## CBB




----------



## ZDC

gberinger said:


> So I’m pretty sure our resident buck got squashed. Right after I posted previously about how we had this guy patterned early season… One of the last pictures we have of him vs the deer a half mile up the road @ianb1116 found on his way over to hunt a few weeks ago… needles to say- his pattern either changed the night of 9/22 or he is dead (we are in 5c). Here’s to hoping for some random big guys coming in for the rut. 😬
> 
> View attachment 7720652
> 
> 
> View attachment 7720650


That reminds me of a deer I saw on the side of the road I forgot to tell you guys.

Bout a month ago I saw a big doe dead on the side of the road near shanengo on 422 North. I thought it was weird how its head was propped up. Next day I pass by and this time get a better look and it was a massive probably 145" buck , give or take a few inches.
It's a shame such a big deer died to a car, but someone did cut off the antlers on the 3rd day.


----------



## Bucket

The wind here has been pretty rough. Gusting and swirling. I was out last night, but it was pretty much a waste of time. Today seems like it will be the same, so I'll stick around the house and work on a couple to-do's.


----------



## hobbs4421

Gene94 said:


> Headed out
> View attachment 7720715
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Good luck! Nice chilly morning to be hunting! As I was getting ready for work this morning I was tempted to call in sick. Lol. But I am scheduled off the 1st 2 weeks of November, so I’ll plug along and do my work until November, and then it’s game on!


----------



## hobbs4421

Anyone hear about a grizzly attack?


----------



## hobbs4421

I was trying to post a link to a news article about a bear attack, somewhere near Cody, but for some reason I can’t attach a link at the moment and I need to get back to work


----------



## vonfoust

hobbs4421 said:


> I was trying to post a link to a news article about a bear attack, somewhere near Cody, but for some reason I can’t attach a link at the moment and I need to get back to work


The latest one I heard about was bird hunters.


----------



## Billie

vonfoust said:


> The latest one I heard about was bird hunters.


2 Shed hunters got mauled...https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grizzly-bear-attack-wyoming-two-men-surprised-it/

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## gberinger

CBB said:


> The dead deer and the deer in the trail cam pic are different, cant tell from your post if you think the deer is thw same


It’s hard to tell - we have gone back and forth on it. The deer in the trail cam pic looks pretty different at different angles. But one thing is for sure- the 8 point that was on camera daily stopped being on camera completely, coincidentally at the exact time that deer was hit by a car. Could just be that we started hunting and he was pushed out of his safe place.


----------



## vonfoust

Billie said:


> 2 Shed hunters got mauled...https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grizzly-bear-attack-wyoming-two-men-surprised-it/
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Ha! Yeah had to look it up. Was on the way back here to edit my post.


----------



## yetihunter1

LetThemGrow said:


> No, do you have a link?


Its all over instagram. Not sure how to share those links on here...


----------



## yetihunter1

CBB said:


> First snow on the ground. There was a time in my life not so long ago id have called in sick and be in a tree by now. I have alot to be thankful for but wonder if I take wprk too seriously...


I didn't call out but i did take a half day.....couldn't get out of taking the kids in to daycare this am so will work a half day and hope the 20 degree drop keeps them frisky tonight.


----------



## dougell

PSU Joe said:


> Not sure if ok to post this here or not and no it's not a joke. Friend of mine walking on a wooded trail behind his house with his dog (40lb beagle) in 5C when this shows up 60 feet in front of him. Crouches down and ultimately jumps to its right and bounds away. He swears it was roughly twice the size of his dog and when it turned had a very long tail. Said it moved 'like a cat'. Read this forum every day so thought I would ask your thoughts as you all have logged way more hours in the woods than I have? I have two cameras up right in that area but nothing so far.
> View attachment 7720404


Too long of a snout.Looks like an ugly dog to me.


----------



## CBB

gberinger said:


> It’s hard to tell - we have gone back and forth on it. The deer in the trail cam pic looks pretty different at different angles. But one thing is for sure- the 8 point that was on camera daily stopped being on camera completely, coincidentally at the exact time that deer was hit by a car. Could just be that we started hunting and he was pushed out of his safe place.
> View attachment 7720752
> 
> View attachment 7720753
> 
> View attachment 7720757
> 
> View attachment 7720754
> 
> View attachment 7720755
> 
> View attachment 7720756



That isnt even close. The deer in the pics isnt the roadkill. The g3's on the roadkill and 4" long the buck in the pic barely has g3's


----------



## ZDC

Found these in the local sporting goods store 








Bought 5 boxes, it's 308. 

Hopefully prices are finally going to come down a little


----------



## gberinger

CBB said:


> That isnt even close. The deer in the pics isnt the roadkill. The g3's on the roadkill and 4" long the buck in the pic barely has g3's


At second look- I agree with you. I guess the local guy had just moved on. (Or was crushed on one of the many other roads in the area)

We generally have a bunch of typical 8 points in the area. So hopeful that things will change with the cold front and we will start to see some more action.

finally had a new face come in to the area over night…


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Didn't get as cold as they originally forecasted this morn in my locale, forecasted a possible frost but was 39.

After passing some doe this season, the bil and I headed to a spot we hadn't been to yet and I was ready to fill a doe tag if I got the chance. 7:36 I had a doe come in and hang out between 18 and 22yds for 6 minutes. Sometimes I have a hard time telling if a doe is a decent size when their solo... and she was one of those deer. She eventually moved on and I still wasn't sure.

That spot has always been pretty good but I figured it was a beautiful sunny morning with barely any wind and if that was the only deer I saw for the outing, it was a nice sit regardless.
Around 8:45 or so I heard what I thought was a deer walking. I could only see to shoot about 30yds in any direction around me from my ground perch but soon after a doe came into view and eased closer, slowly milling. I looked her over for 2 minutes and decided she was a keeper.

I haven't shot a deer further than 20yds during the archery season for a few seasons, but she gave me a perfect slightly quartering away shot at 27 and I took it.

She rear legged kicked and took off about as fast as I've ever seen a deer run. Ended up only getting an entrance hole as I caught the off shoulder due to the angle on exit, but she piled up almost head over heels 41yds from where she stood and was stone dead soon after. Went to the spot she stood and followed her trail, decent blood trail all the way to her that wasn't bad for a single mid height hole.

Sacrificed an arrow for a worthy cause as she piled right on top of the arrow and snapped it. Brother-in-law didn't see a deer but likely heard the first one I saw, sitting too far up the bank he was on to even see it.
He didn't call me back about a pm sit today (clouded up and got breezy since the am) but we might be out in the am tomorrow again before the forecast warms again.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats AJ!!


----------



## CBB

Good job!


----------



## CBB

Doe and 2 little ones walked past. Cant shoot the bait in this spot...


----------



## hobbs4421

I went out after work and didn’t see much. Just before dark I saw 3 deer running pretty fast. They were approximately 150 yards and I only saw them for a few seconds. I have no idea what they were. They didn’t look small or huge. At least I saw something.


----------



## scotchindian

A few shots of my brother's 4B buck he shot last thursday....didn't score it, but inside spread was 18 and 1/2". Weighed 250 lbs on the nose, he's gonna send the teeth out to get him aged.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Didn't get as cold as they originally forecasted this morn in my locale, forecasted a possible frost but was 39.
> 
> After passing some doe this season, the bil and I headed to a spot we hadn't been to yet and I was ready to fill a doe tag if I got the chance. 7:36 I had a doe come in and hang out between 18 and 22yds for 6 minutes. Sometimes I have a hard time telling if a doe is a decent size when their solo... and she was one of those deer. She eventually moved on and I still wasn't sure.
> 
> That spot has always been pretty good but I figured it was a beautiful sunny morning with barely any wind and if that was the only deer I saw for the outing, it was a nice sit regardless.
> Around 8:45 or so I heard what I thought was a deer walking. I could only see to shoot about 30yds in any direction around me from my ground perch but soon after a doe came into view and eased closer, slowly milling. I looked her over for 2 minutes and decided she was a keeper.
> 
> I haven't shot a deer further than 20yds during the archery season for a few seasons, but she gave me a perfect slightly quartering away shot at 27 and I took it.
> 
> She rear legged kicked and took off about as fast as I've ever seen a deer run. Ended up only getting an entrance hole as I caught the off shoulder due to the angle on exit, but she piled up almost head over heels 41yds from where she stood and was stone dead soon after. Went to the spot she stood and followed her trail, decent blood trail all the way to her that wasn't bad for a single mid height hole.
> 
> Sacrificed an arrow for a worthy cause as she piled right on top of the arrow and snapped it. Brother-in-law didn't see a deer but likely heard the first one I saw, sitting too far up the bank he was on to even see it.
> He didn't call me back about a pm sit today (clouded up and got breezy since the am) but we might be out in the am tomorrow again before the forecast warms again.
> View attachment 7721001
> View attachment 7721012
> View attachment 7721015
> View attachment 7721045
> View attachment 7721047


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

scotchindian said:


> A few shots of my brother's 4B buck he shot last thursday....didn't score it, but inside spread was 18 and 1/2". Weighed 250 lbs on the nose, he's gonna send the teeth out to get him aged.
> View attachment 7721250
> 
> 
> View attachment 7721248


Looks tasty 

He scored 128 2/8


----------



## scotchindian

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> He scored 128 2/8


The taxi told him it was 150 class, which I thought was pretty optimistic. We'll know for sure in 3-4 months, lol.


----------



## ZDC

Thats very optimistic 🤣

Think of how big 72in is , that's 6 feet. 

I'd consider anything over 100 inches to be a great buck and a shooter , 125 is awesome, but 150 is massive and fairly rare. 

This one was just a touch over 150.


----------



## Mathias

Saw 4 bucks this evening while on a short drive, cooler temps definitely has them moving.


----------



## scotchindian

ZDC said:


> Thats very optimistic 🤣
> 
> Think of how big 72in is , that's 6 feet.
> 
> I'd consider anything over 100 inches to be a great buck and a shooter , 125 is awesome, but 150 is massive and fairly rare.
> 
> This one was just a touch over 150.
> View attachment 7721285


My guess was 135ish, I agree 150 is high.... my trophy scale pretty much matches yours also. I've sent 2 deer to the taxidermist in all my hunting - 1 went 106", the other went 108". Might not be wallhangers for some parts of the country, but for central pa mountain deer, they were for me!!


----------



## Gene94

scotchindian said:


> A few shots of my brother's 4B buck he shot last thursday....didn't score it, but inside spread was 18 and 1/2". Weighed 250 lbs on the nose, he's gonna send the teeth out to get him aged.
> View attachment 7721250
> 
> 
> View attachment 7721248


I hunt 4B too[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

scotchindian said:


> The taxi told him it was 150 class, which I thought was pretty optimistic. We'll know for sure in 3-4 months, lol.


I wouldn't mind that taxi scoring some of mine if that's a 150, but that's still a great buck regardless!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I’m coming up the first week of November. I haven’t been back since 2019. I got spoiled with 5 buck tags in South Carolina but I wanna pound some game lands like old times and bring the long bow. My last 7 bucks as a resident went over 120 in central / north east pa but with the long bow I will lower the standards a bit. Got some solid spots that produced year after year in the rut. Looking forward to coming back up for a bit! Shot a buck and and few does with the longbow and recurve down here this year so it’s already been a great start to the season!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

bowhuntercoop said:


> I’m coming up the first week of November. I haven’t been back since 2019. I got spoiled with 5 buck tags in South Carolina but I wanna pound some game lands like old times and bring the long bow. My last 7 bucks as a resident went over 120 in central / north east pa but with the long bow I will lower the standards a bit. Got some solid spots that produced year after year in the rut. Looking forward to coming back up for a bit! Shot a buck and and few does with the longbow and recurve down here this year so it’s already been a great start to the season!


One of my cousins lives down there and is spoiled with the buck tags too, he slowed down after a few years of splurging and has a 140" and up standard now! 

I regret to inform you since you have been away, there aren't many deer left in Pa. 
On top of that, the few that were left were probably already killed by the stone-cold killer son of a frequent poster in this thread.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Didn't get as cold as they originally forecasted this morn in my locale, forecasted a possible frost but was 39.
> 
> After passing some doe this season, the bil and I headed to a spot we hadn't been to yet and I was ready to fill a doe tag if I got the chance. 7:36 I had a doe come in and hang out between 18 and 22yds for 6 minutes. Sometimes I have a hard time telling if a doe is a decent size when their solo... and she was one of those deer. She eventually moved on and I still wasn't sure.
> 
> That spot has always been pretty good but I figured it was a beautiful sunny morning with barely any wind and if that was the only deer I saw for the outing, it was a nice sit regardless.
> Around 8:45 or so I heard what I thought was a deer walking. I could only see to shoot about 30yds in any direction around me from my ground perch but soon after a doe came into view and eased closer, slowly milling. I looked her over for 2 minutes and decided she was a keeper.
> 
> I haven't shot a deer further than 20yds during the archery season for a few seasons, but she gave me a perfect slightly quartering away shot at 27 and I took it.
> 
> She rear legged kicked and took off about as fast as I've ever seen a deer run. Ended up only getting an entrance hole as I caught the off shoulder due to the angle on exit, but she piled up almost head over heels 41yds from where she stood and was stone dead soon after. Went to the spot she stood and followed her trail, decent blood trail all the way to her that wasn't bad for a single mid height hole.
> 
> Sacrificed an arrow for a worthy cause as she piled right on top of the arrow and snapped it. Brother-in-law didn't see a deer but likely heard the first one I saw, sitting too far up the bank he was on to even see it.
> He didn't call me back about a pm sit today (clouded up and got breezy since the am) but we might be out in the am tomorrow again before the forecast warms again.
> View attachment 7721001
> View attachment 7721012
> View attachment 7721015
> View attachment 7721045
> View attachment 7721047


Looks like a nice freezer filler. Good job!


----------



## Mr. October

It's a nice cold morning out there. Good luck to those able to hunt during the week. It could be good out there this morning. I stepped outside to survey the morning and thought I saw the international space station go over. It turns out it was just Kyle Schwarber's home run ball.


----------



## ZDC

What's the point In a 200 grain BH if you can't have a little fun with it


----------



## CBB

Snow again today


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> What's the point In a 200 grain BH if you can't have a little fun with it
> View attachment 7721415


What is your bow/arrow setup with those? I 150 gr. Bear Razorheads for years but once bow speeds increased I had too many issues with them planing.


----------



## Mathias

Only thing missing this morning is deer [emoji19]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> What is your bow/arrow setup with those? I 150 gr. Bear Razorheads for years but once bow speeds increased I had too many issues with them planing.


Bear archery Wild. 70lb 26in draw. 
Tuned it pretty well, not 100% perfect, but pretty close. 

I have it on a 28 inch arrow, beman white box arrows 9.3 gpi I believe, they seem to handle heavier weights up front pretty well and you can't argue with the price. 50 grain insert and the 205 grain Simmons up front. I have 2 inch offset bully fletchings, they do a good job. 

I line up one of the blades with the fletchings that would be facing us in this picture ( not sure If there is an official name for it other than the right side fletching) 









This setup shoots really well out to 50 yards (farthest I've shot it) , which I'm happy with because I limit my hunting shots to under 30. 

I've also set it up with a 150 grain insert and a 4 blade Magnus stinger and that shoots very well also. 

But I've been really happy with big 2 blades and will probably go more that route in future seasons. 


I'm not exactly sure why but I've found that 90% of planing issues can be solved with lining up blades with fletchings, you have to experiment with which blade goes with which fletchings but once you do they normally shoot very well. It's always worked for me.


----------



## ZDC

You can experiment with lining up the blades by using small washers. After you find what the arrow likes you can mark the insert with a sharpie and reglue it in so it lines up. It's amazing what a few degrees of rotation can do to arrow flight. 

( I'll take a picture of arrow and how they line up when I get home this evening, it's kinda weird to explain)


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Only thing missing this morning is deer [emoji19]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing missing last night was me.....not sure which i would prefer, a beautiful sit with no deer or a sit where i miss the deer because i anticipate the shot and punch the trigger......


----------



## 12-Ringer

It was a gorgeous afternoon yesterday....


----------



## Bigmike23

Still in the tree now. At 730 a giant 8 was with two small spikes out at 90 yards. I tried grunting them in but they had a clear destination in mind. The cold had them moving tho. Wind picked up bad and it's swirling pretty good right now so I'll probably call it at noon. Great morning however


----------



## Mathias

With limited time yesterday evening, I told myself big buck only. Of course this occurs
Almost ready to hunt in earnest, after 7 months w/o a truck, I finally secured one


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Only thing missing last night was me.....not sure which i would prefer, a beautiful sit with no deer or a sit where i miss the deer because i anticipate the shot and punch the trigger......


Punching the trigger is more art than science. For best results I've found getting a death grip on the handle with your bow arm and a "whole body convulse" type punch works best. Of course it is best to practice this over the summer so I have my buddy stand beside me while I draw. I then hold at full draw until he decides to scream "NOW" into my ear. That is to simulate a 170" buck at 25 yards finally turning broadside. 

I'm dialed in and now all I have to do is find that 170" buck.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Punching the trigger is more art than science. For best results I've found getting a death grip on the handle with your bow arm and a "whole body convulse" type punch works best. Of course it is best to practice this over the summer so I have my buddy stand beside me while I draw. I then hold at full draw until he decides to scream "NOW" into my ear. That is to simulate a 170" buck at 25 yards finally turning broadside.
> 
> I'm dialed in and now all I have to do is find that 170" buck.


yeah, not one of my finer moments or starts to a season...


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> yeah, not one of my finer moments or starts to a season...


Probably didn't practice it correctly. You're a bit far from me but I'm sure Tauntohawk would help out. I tried having my wife scream "NOW" but turns out I am already conditioned to that tone and didn't quite convulse properly.


----------



## CBB

Mathias said:


> Only thing missing this morning is deer [emoji19]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All my cams here and Missouri lit up after 9am


----------



## Mathias

Wind kicking pretty good right now, supposed to subside a bit later. Head back out the.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Punching the trigger is more art than science. For best results I've found getting a death grip on the handle with your bow arm and a "whole body convulse" type punch works best. Of course it is best to practice this over the summer so I have my buddy stand beside me while I draw. I then hold at full draw until he decides to scream "NOW" into my ear. That is to simulate a 170" buck at 25 yards finally turning broadside.
> 
> I'm dialed in and now all I have to do is find that 170" buck.


I was a master puncher in my day. I had target panic way back when when I was a kid shooting fingers and didn't have the internet to tell me what it was. The pin would be a full foot below the target and my fingers would let go of the string. I thought I was just stupid. It carried on and grew worse over the years as I worked my way into target archery. Finally I got and learned to shoot my first tension release from HHA. Don't remember the model. Then learned to shoot a hinge from Larry Wise. If I go back to a trigger full-time bad things happen. I've been shooting a Nock On Nock 2 It with a trigger for hunting season but switch back and forth in practice with a hinge to keep the punching at bay. Seems to work.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Was pretty nice early this am but the wind kicked up a lot starting about 9am.

Hit another spot this morning, pulled in and we waited for enough light to see. We had a plan, I'd wait at the truck to see my bil go over the rise to his destination a few hundred yards in, then I'd head up the road and cut into another section...slowly still hunting and sitting a few places on an eventual course near him.

He started walking (toting a muzzleloader) and didn't get 50yds from the truck when a deer blew at him. There's a little eddy to a field ahead of where we park that you can't see into from there. Have rarely ever seen a deer there but this morning there were 2 doe, one doe backtracked and immediately left while the other kept trotting along the woods edge and stopping to stare at my bil. As I watched him and the doe, he raised the gun up and then lowered it back down? She was big, broadside and not that far away, but he never fired. When we came back through to leave later, we stopped in the same area and I asked him why he didn't shoot. He thought she looked a lot further away than she was at the time, which ended up being solidly within an in-lines range at 114yds, so a missed opportunity for him right off the bat.

The rest of the hunt played out with me still hunting a section and having exactly what I hoped would happen occur. I came to a tall small grassy section within the woods and saw a buck on the other side of it coming right towards me. As he got closer I thought damn, I didn't put the video camera back on the bow. He was a half decent 5pt, formerly a 6, with a broken point and ended up at about 12ft before he realized I was there. With the rut around the corner and one of my best producing spots yet to be hunted, I didn't think too much about passing him, though I was still a little tempted with opportunity he gave me.

I didn't see another deer till I was near the end of my route, 2 bedded doe that I got very close to before they got up, but they ended up going the other way from my bil. He saw a group of 3 other doe from his spot but they were a poke for even the in-line.


----------



## Mathias

Bucks are moving up north the last couple days….of course they are 😣


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Bucks are moving up north the last couple days….of course they are 😣
> View attachment 7721588


Can you disable that camera? I think I'd have to.


----------



## CBB

Just got a call. The dozer is done with reclaim after our logging job. They left the dozer incase there are any issues. I'll be inspecting tonihjt instead of hunting. Glad the property will finally calm down before the rut.


----------



## ZDC

ZDC said:


> You can experiment with lining up the blades by using small washers. After you find what the arrow likes you can mark the insert with a sharpie and reglue it in so it lines up. It's amazing what a few degrees of rotation can do to arrow flight.
> 
> ( I'll take a picture of arrow and how they line up when I get home this evening, it's kinda weird to explain)


The Simmons shot constantly low and weird in flight but once I found how they like to be lined up they all started grouping with the rest of my arrows. 


















( Don't be trying to check out my spots, I blurred out the public land spots , the rest are private 😂)


----------



## LetThemGrow

Decided last minute to sit the edge of a plot tonight, beautiful weather best enjoyed outside!!


----------



## ZDC

Well I'm stupider than previous thought, I forgot my glasses. 

Luckily I can still see well without them, it's just that in low light and at far distance. 

So I no shooty shooty past 25 today


Dad texted me that he saw 2 decent bucks walking in ( probably small 6 points) . Hopefully he can connect with one. Brother texted me as well saying he saw a doe walking in. Game lands are looking like the right call 

Heard a muzzleloader go off as well


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> The Simmons shot constantly low and weird in flight but once I found how they like to be lined up they all started grouping with the rest of my arrows.
> View attachment 7721632
> 
> View attachment 7721633
> 
> 
> 
> ( Don't be trying to check out my spots, I blurred out the public land spots , the rest are private 😂)


I remember years ago trying to get those Bear two blades with the bleeders to work. If you didn't have them lined up right they would plane and go all over the place. Spent hours in the 80's working on that with the Berger buttons and "flip" rests. I was so happy when I saw my first 3 blade broadhead


----------



## jlh42581

One of the most exciting nights I've ever had and I never drew the bow


----------



## LetThemGrow

jlh42581 said:


> One of the most exciting nights I've ever had and I never drew the bow


Details…mine was pretty boring, 2 yearling bucks just after the sun set.


----------



## CBB

Dozer work is done. Logging complete...

Pretty cool to see the transition and whats ahead!


----------



## jlh42581

LetThemGrow said:


> Details…mine was pretty boring, 2 yearling bucks just after the sun set.


Started out speed scouting an area to see if the scrapes had opened. Face to face 10 yards with two doe's on the ground on a bad wind. Left there because the sign hasn't shown up yet, probably won't for a week.

Stopped at another spot closer to home not expecting to see much but again check sign. Has a state food plot. I've run into bears here so I was living on a prayer I might see one which I didn't. As I'm skirting the edge I found a massive scrape. After another ten yards I look up and there's a buck feeding about 115 yards. This time I have the wind and I can see the frame looks decent but can't tell the tines. Start stalking in. I take 3 steps, he looks up, I freeze. This continues till I'm 65 yards and can tell he's legal but I'm not interested.

Just then the woods to my right I hear a grunt. The woods explodes. Deer are running everywhere the buck blows out of the plot. Two deer come past me at 10 yards full speed. Assume it's over but I'm just in shock so I stand there.

A minute later here they come flying back towards me. One thinks it's gonna crest this knob where I'm on the other side. It gets to 3ft before it sees me and veers off. I look back out in the plot and here's a big doe looking right at me. The doe's in the woods come out with her but she has me pinned. However she doesn't know what I am. Then the games begin of her coming ten yards at a time, running off and coming back.

I see another buck behind her coming so I'm frozen in place. This is now 45 mins deep of me have the freezing rain blowing in my face. Didn't put gloves on and my hands are minor frost bite. Eventually she had enough messing around and took the other buck with her group and I walked out.

They did confirm my prior scouting with where both groups had entered. I'll be back in here again likely some point during the season. No doe tags in this area, don't like the overall population numbers.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Started out speed scouting an area to see if the scrapes had opened. Face to face 10 yards with two doe's on the ground on a bad wind. Left there because the sign hasn't shown up yet, probably won't for a week.
> 
> Stopped at another spot closer to home not expecting to see much but again check sign. Has a state food plot. I've run into bears here so I was living on a prayer I might see one which I didn't. As I'm skirting the edge I found a massive scrape. After another ten yards I look up and there's a buck feeding about 115 yards. This time I have the wind and I can see the frame looks decent but can't tell the tines. Start stalking in. I take 3 steps, he looks up, I freeze. This continues till I'm 65 yards and can tell he's legal but I'm not interested.
> 
> Just then the woods to my right I hear a grunt. The woods explodes. Deer are running everywhere the buck blows out of the plot. Two deer come past me at 10 yards full speed. Assume it's over but I'm just in shock so I stand there.
> 
> A minute later here they come flying back towards me. One thinks it's gonna crest this knob where I'm on the other side. It gets to 3ft before it sees me and veers off. I look back out in the plot and here's a big doe looking right at me. The doe's in the woods come out with her but she has me pinned. However she doesn't know what I am. Then the games begin of her coming ten yards at a time, running off and coming back.
> 
> I see another buck behind her coming so I'm frozen in place. This is now 45 mins deep of me have the freezing rain blowing in my face. Didn't put gloves on and my hands are minor frost bite. Eventually she had enough messing around and took the other buck with her group and I walked out.
> 
> They did confirm my prior scouting with where both groups had entered. I'll be back in here again likely some point during the season. No doe tags in this area, don't like the overall population numbers.


Wow! That really is an exciting evening!


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> Wow! That really is an exciting evening!


One I won't soon forget for sure. I needed that


----------



## Schleprock1

Public Service Announcement - Be very careful about using other peoples equipment.

An acquaintance of mine had his life changed last week by accepting the kindness of others. He was offered a place to hunt and told he could use the hanging stand that was already in place. He sat there for a little while and decided he wanted to move elsewhere. Unhooked his safety strap and started to climb down the stick ladder. That's when the top strap broke and he fell 20 feet to the ground. Two cracked vertebrae, broken femur on one leg and broken ankle on the other. It took 5 days before they could get him sitting up in a chair. 

Take care of your equipment. Replace straps after 5 years whether you think they need it or not. $50 could save you 6 months of not being able to walk and a year of not being able to work. Or maybe even your wife or parents from having to put you in the ground.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Public Service Announcement - Be very careful about using other peoples equipment.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine had his life changed last week by accepting the kindness of others. He was offered a place to hunt and told he could use the hanging stand that was already in place. He sat there for a little while and decided he wanted to move elsewhere. Unhooked his safety strap and started to climb down the stick ladder. That's when the top strap broke and he fell 20 feet to the ground. Two cracked vertebrae, broken femur on one leg and broken ankle on the other. It took 5 days before they could get him sitting up in a chair.
> 
> Take care of your equipment. Replace straps after 5 years whether you think they need it or not. $50 could save you 6 months of not being able to walk and a year of not being able to work. Or maybe even your wife or parents from having to put you in the ground.


I'm sorry to hear that. I shudder when I think about the old, wooden tree stands we used to hunt from year after year.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Anybody know if mentored youth can shoot a bear in this 3 day special season? I’m calling the region office this morning. Duplicity in the regs in the digest. Junior hunters are allowed with a purchased bear tag


----------



## CBB

Thats why I always dpuble strap my ladders at the top. 1 cam buckle and 1 ratchet strap. Then a lifeline from the stand tp the ground


----------



## jlh42581

I dont think mentored youth can obtain a bear tag and you cannot sign over tags to mentored youth period anymore.

Edit.... I think you can sign over a doe tag to a mentored youth under the age of 8 because I dont think they can apply? Bears however I believe are a no.


----------



## andymick32

Schleprock1 said:


> Public Service Announcement - Be very careful about using other peoples equipment.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine had his life changed last week by accepting the kindness of others. He was offered a place to hunt and told he could use the hanging stand that was already in place. He sat there for a little while and decided he wanted to move elsewhere. Unhooked his safety strap and started to climb down the stick ladder. That's when the top strap broke and he fell 20 feet to the ground. Two cracked vertebrae, broken femur on one leg and broken ankle on the other. It took 5 days before they could get him sitting up in a chair.
> 
> Take care of your equipment. Replace straps after 5 years whether you think they need it or not. $50 could save you 6 months of not being able to walk and a year of not being able to work. Or maybe even your wife or parents from having to put you in the ground.


Exactly why you must use lifelines. Most accidents happen before or after strapping to the tree. With lifelines you are secure the whole way up and back down. I don't get in a stand without them any more. Cheapest life insurance you will ever buy.


----------



## ZDC

I just rarely go into trees to begin with


----------



## Gene94

Schleprock1 said:


> Public Service Announcement - Be very careful about using other peoples equipment.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine had his life changed last week by accepting the kindness of others. He was offered a place to hunt and told he could use the hanging stand that was already in place. He sat there for a little while and decided he wanted to move elsewhere. Unhooked his safety strap and started to climb down the stick ladder. That's when the top strap broke and he fell 20 feet to the ground. Two cracked vertebrae, broken femur on one leg and broken ankle on the other. It took 5 days before they could get him sitting up in a chair.
> 
> Take care of your equipment. Replace straps after 5 years whether you think they need it or not. $50 could save you 6 months of not being able to walk and a year of not being able to work. Or maybe even your wife or parents from having to put you in the ground.


That's rough....hope he makes a full recovery[emoji120] How long do you all trust the cables on a hang-on stand? Do any of you replace them with chain when they start rusting bad?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> The Simmons shot constantly low and weird in flight but once I found how they like to be lined up they all started grouping with the rest of my arrows.
> View attachment 7721632
> 
> View attachment 7721633
> 
> 
> 
> ( Don't be trying to check out my spots, I blurred out the public land spots , the rest are private 😂)


I think my record keeping is far beyond what most do, but I've never seen anyone actually use a drawing board before.

Next time you post pics like this I'd appreciate it if they were of better quality, I can't make out much of anything on that damn board


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> but I've never seen anyone actually use a drawing board before.


I wasn't going to let a good white board that I found in the storage room go to waste ! ! ! 😂


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> How long do you all trust the cables on a hang-on stand? Do any of you replace them with chain when they start rusting bad?


I replaced the cables on one that I had since 2003 more recently. No idea how long they last but if they pass my inspections, I consider them good to go. My stands are only out for a few months at a time typically and not exposed to the elements year-round.

I have one I took a wire brush to last season, but it was only some accumulated surface rust. I've also tested them by hanging them low to ground at home and hanging on the platform, have also hung them just off the ground and hopped up and down on them a bit. Looked them over before and after doing so.

I used to work on rooves for many years and have always had a fear of heights. Archery 2001, I took a faster trip to ground than I'd liked when climbing down from a stand. Wasn't a tree stand failure but my caution if not apprehension in using them got even worse after that. Any doubts in their structural integrity and you're better off being safer than sorry by replacing what needs to be.


----------



## PAbigbear

CBB said:


> Thats why I always dpuble strap my ladders at the top. 1 cam buckle and 1 ratchet strap. Then a lifeline from the stand tp the ground


I do the same thing. I use the cam buckle strap they include with every stands harness as a backup. There's no sense leaving them just sitting in the garage when they could save a severe injury or worse.


----------



## Schleprock1

On a lighter note ... These winds out of the south west are killing me. I hunt the north end of a ridge that runs from the south west to the north east. Should be a perfect wind for me. The deer generally travel down the hill towards the fields to my north. The last two evenings I'm sitting there listening to the wind come over the tree tops off of the ridge. And then it blows straight back up the hill. 
The only reason I stayed in the tree is with the rut coming on the deer can come from any direction.


----------



## Straw

The mentored youth can shoot a bear during the 3 day early rifle season or archery or the regular season. You have to buy them a bear tag. A close friend of mine emailed the game commission about this


----------



## davydtune

Well back home, no bears. What I had dubbed "Bearlandia" last season was BARElandia this season, lol! No acorns at all on that bench so no poop, no tracks, no beds, no bears  We did find good sign elsewhere but with the trip being short this year due my little brother's wedding this weekend we just ran out of time. I did almost shoot doe a couple times but just couldn't get clean shots. Back to the bucks


----------



## cowdocdvm

Straw said:


> The mentored youth can shoot a bear during the 3 day early rifle season or archery or the regular season. You have to buy them a bear tag. A close friend of mine emailed the game commission about this


This is correct. Confirmed with WCO at pgc central office


----------



## scotchindian

Burnt a vacation day, and took 10 bushels of apples to the cider mill with the wife and kiddoes.... one of my favorite fall events. 

I should head out for magic hour here, but my motivation seems to be lacking as I sit here sucking down another mug of fresh cider. Last 2 evening sits have been dead, but it's hard to kill em from the couch....


----------



## jlh42581

The more I circle back to cover scents vs scent free the more my experiences push me into it. You see this scent thief stuff? Supposed to smell like vix. Nose jammer... ozone... dirt... vanilla... anise.

Ever been around any of it then been around someone who hasn't? It's always... you smell like X.

Maybe I'm a moron, maybe there's nothing too it but I've been using all kinds of stuff. Broke out my scent smoker today, fired it off with smoker pellets. Guarantee when my wife gets near me she will say " you smell like outside meat"... aka smoke.

They went back in my garage tubs with you guessed it... dirt wafers.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Straw said:


> The mentored youth can shoot a bear during the 3 day early rifle season or archery or the regular season. You have to buy them a bear tag. A close friend of mine emailed the game commission about this


With a rifle or muzzleloader?


----------



## Straw

^ either as long as they have a bear tag


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## alancac98

jlh42581 said:


> The more I circle back to cover scents vs scent free the more my experiences push me into it. You see this scent thief stuff? Supposed to smell like vix. Nose jammer... ozone... dirt... vanilla... anise.
> 
> Ever been around any of it then been around someone who hasn't? It's always... you smell like X.
> 
> Maybe I'm a moron, maybe there's nothing too it but I've been using all kinds of stuff. Broke out my scent smoker today, fired it off with smoker pellets. Guarantee when my wife gets near me she will say " you smell like outside meat"... aka smoke.
> 
> They went back in my garage tubs with you guessed it... dirt wafers.


I've been smoking my clothes for several years now. I have not been busted since (at least not that I know of). I usually smoke them every couple of weeks just using fire wood and wet leaves, which smoke like hell! The buck I got last year came downwind of me from 60 yards into 25 yards and never knew I was there until the arrow hit him!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Straw said:


> ^ either as long as they have a bear tag


Learned something new, thought it was only muzzleloader from hearing friends talk. Great opportunity for youth!!


----------



## jlh42581

alancac98 said:


> I've been smoking my clothes for several years now. I have not been busted since (at least not that I know of). I usually smoke them every couple of weeks just using fire wood and wet leaves, which smoke like hell! The buck I got last year came downwind of me from 60 yards into 25 yards and never knew I was there until the arrow hit him!


Bought my bee smoker pre Amazon days. They used to be expensive. My bellows are starting to dry out and crack. I looked out of curiosity, under $20 now.

I know social media loves to hate deer scents and cover scent. Good thing we can all have different opinions. I also have still an original log 6 ozone machine!


----------



## jlh42581

Don't forget senior/youth rifle started


----------



## ZDC

Can't wait to get shot by Uncle Bob with his 30-30 that he hasn't shot a deer with in 3 years with and hasn't been shot ( sighted in ) in 10 years


----------



## Schleprock1

ZDC said:


> Can't wait to get shot by Uncle Bob with his 30-30 that he hasn't shot a deer with in 3 years with and hasn't been shot in 10 years


I love the way we support our fellow hunters.....


----------



## LetThemGrow

Schleprock1 said:


> I love the way we support our fellow hunters.....


Yeah it sure is heart warming. 😮 Plus he shot a deer 4 years ago with a rifle that hasn’t been shot for 10 years. Some fuzzy math going on there. 🙄

There’s an underlying mentality on AT that archers are better people than someone using a firearm. A psychologist could probably explain it, I can’t.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Yeah it sure is heart warming. 😮 Plus he shot a deer 4 years ago with a rifle that hasn’t been shot for 10 years. Some fuzzy math going on there. 🙄
> 
> There’s an underlying mentality on AT that archers are better people than someone using a firearm. A psychologist could probably explain it, I can’t.


😂 I fixed it , I ment that he hadn't taken to the range


----------



## Schleprock1

How many times has Uncle Bob shot you in the past?


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> How many times has Uncle Bob shot you in the past?


Thrice


----------



## PAbigbear

ZDC said:


> Can't wait to get shot by Uncle Bob with his 30-30 that he hasn't shot a deer with in 3 years with and hasn't been shot ( sighted in ) in 10 years


Do you have any statistics to back that up? Or you just posting nonsense? There's plenty of archers that do the same.


----------



## ZDC

PAbigbear said:


> Do you have any statistics to back that up? Or you just posting nonsense? There's plenty of archers that do the same.


I'm just posting nonsense like always 😂


----------



## Mathias

Bit of a warm up coming next week today’s the day 🦌


----------



## ZDC

I'm taking a buddy out and he has doe in heat deer pee. He asked me if it's to early to use. What do you guys think ? 

Part of me says it should be fine because bucks are fighting and stuff, plus he is going to be 300 yards away from me 😂. On the other hand I think it's a bit early


----------



## dougell

Maybe it will work.Maybe it won't.We're in a DMA here and no urine based lures can be used.I know of three guys who got busted using them this past week in the same general area.I have no idea how they got busted but I know for a fact that they did.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thought there would have been more movement this morning with the 32.7-degree temp, the lowest of the season in my locale so far with a touch of frost in the fields.
Wrong spot I guess, I saw 2 doe at 55yds and my bil - 0.

Hopefully this Indian summer weather doesn't last into November. We had a few of those in recent years and I rather see more rut action during the day than after hours.

Tentatively hitting the pm in another spot we haven't hunted the pm on yet.


Deer bed near this old homestead frequently but bears have been known to hibernate in/under it too.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thought there would have been more movement this morning with the 32.7-degree temp, the lowest of the season in my locale so far with a touch of frost in the fields.
> Wrong spot I guess, I saw 2 doe at 55yds and my bil - 0.
> 
> Hopefully this Indian summer weather doesn't last into November. We had a few of those in recent years and I rather see more rut action during the day than after hours.
> 
> Tentatively hitting the pm in another spot we haven't hunted the pm on yet.
> 
> 
> Deer bed near this old homestead frequently but bears have been known to hibernate in/under it too.
> View attachment 7722748
> 
> View attachment 7722750


Is there vacancy or should I take this up with the bears. Also to they allow pets


----------



## AjPUNISHER

You'd have to ask the bears. I don't know if any are using it this year yet but they usually do. No bear tag and I wasn't getting close enough to find out if anybody was home


----------



## Johnboy60

ZDC said:


> I'm taking a buddy out and he has doe in heat deer pee. He asked me if it's to early to use. What do you guys think ?
> 
> Part of me says it should be fine because bucks are fighting and stuff, plus he is going to be 300 yards away from me 😂. On the other hand I think it's a bit early


Sure couldn’t hurt anything. My main use for it is to put it in a mock scrape about 15 yards from my treestand just hoping to get deer to stop and check it out and possibly offer a good shot. Perfect time to draw back when they have their nose to the ground sniffing.


----------



## Schleprock1

dougell said:


> Maybe it will work.Maybe it won't.We're in a DMA here and no urine based lures can be used.I know of three guys who got busted using them this past week in the same general area.I have no idea how they got busted but I know for a fact that they did.


I was in the first DMA they created. From what I remember you couldn't even have it in your possession. 
It really is a dumb rule. You can't use a deer lure collected from a deer farm, the birthplace of CWD, where CWD already exists. But you can pour it out anywhere CWD doesn't exist. 
I'm pretty sure that rule falls under the "We have to do something" category.


----------



## ZDC

Johnboy60 said:


> Sure couldn’t hurt anything. My main use for it is to put it in a mock scrape about 15 yards from my treestand just hoping to get deer to stop and check it out and possibly offer a good shot. Perfect time to draw back when they have their nose to the ground sniffing.


That's what I normally do. He wanted to use it as a cover scent.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Bit of a warm up coming next week today’s the day 🦌


Hopefully tomorrow is the day. Or next Saturday.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I was in the first DMA they created. From what I remember you couldn't even have it in your possession.
> It really is a dumb rule. You can't use a deer lure collected from a deer farm, the birthplace of CWD, where CWD already exists. But you can pour it out anywhere CWD doesn't exist.
> I'm pretty sure that rule falls under the "We have to do something" category.


 Many states are altogether banning the possession of cervid-based products.


----------



## ZDC

There are 3 funnels connecting bedding area to feed area. The big 8 can only go down one trail so I have a 33% chance ( theoretically) 

Hopefully can get a 12 yard broadside shot


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Many states are altogether banning the possession of cervid-based products.


Thank you deer farms.


----------



## dougell

Schleprock1 said:


> I was in the first DMA they created. From what I remember you couldn't even have it in your possession.
> It really is a dumb rule. You can't use a deer lure collected from a deer farm, the birthplace of CWD, where CWD already exists. But you can pour it out anywhere CWD doesn't exist.
> I'm pretty sure that rule falls under the "We have to do something" category.


The cat's already out of the bag up here.I'm not sure how you can stop it from here on out.


----------



## jacobh

U hear a ton about CWD but man EHD is wiping out deer here in Md!!! 4 guys hunting and only 1 guy has seen a deer so far. Something has to be done or they’ll all be dead. We are strictly hunting bucks only absolutely no does to be shot if u can find them


----------



## superslamsam

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7722782
> 
> 
> There are 3 funnels connecting bedding area to feed area. The big 8 can only go down one trail so I have a 33% chance ( theoretically)
> 
> Hopefully can get a 12 yard broadside shot


You have a 33% chance he'll choose the right trail and about a 100% chance he'll choose the wrong one. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## ZDC

Pulled a card and look at this guy 
( Nice size body , weird rack) 









That's the thing with the herd behind my house. They either have a weird rack or perfect symmetry . 

Thing about watching this herd the last few years is you see the genetics get passed down. He is probably the great great grandson of this guy (picture taken 6 or 7 years ago I think, he was shot that year by the neighbor ) 








Probably related to this guy as well ( picture taken 2 years ago, for all I know he may still be alive . I saw him last year during the rut , he looked the same but bigger. )


----------



## CBB

picked the wrong tree tonight


----------



## jlh42581

My trailcam tonight had a chic that was with someone who put up a double ladder. They're in for a lot of long sits. All the deer are using it between 10 and 2am


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Pulled a card and look at this guy
> ( Nice size body , weird rack)
> 
> 
> That's the thing with the herd behind my house. They either have a weird rack or perfect symmetry .
> 
> Thing about watching this herd the last few years is you see the genetics get passed down. He is probably the great great grandson of this guy (picture taken 6 or 7 years ago I think, he was shot that year by the neighbor )
> 
> Probably related to this guy as well ( picture taken 2 years ago, for all I know he may still be alive . I saw him last year during the rut , he looked the same but bigger. )


Do you think injuries play a role or only genetics?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Do you think injuries play a role or only genetics?


Or an upwind nuclear plant?


----------



## Mr. October

Up and at 'em! Be safe out there and have fun!


----------



## PAbigbear

LetThemGrow said:


> Do you think injuries play a role or only genetics?


I was also thinking someone needs to aim better and quit wounding so many deer.


----------



## hobbs4421

Taking a break from archery today to spend with my 9-year old boy in a mentor hunt. He’s excited! Heading out around 6:30, so we better get dressed and get hunting. Good luck everyone and be safe. Might wanna bring some orange with ya today.


----------



## scotchindian

First a.m. sit of the year here... enjoying the sights sounds and smells of a crisp fall morning....Good luck today everyone.


----------



## CBB

Had a doe slide past out of range. Wouldnt shoot her anyway, shes buck bait. Hoping Yogi is still in the area but im sure i wont see him.


----------



## Mathias

Decided not to hunt til late next week. Warmer temps early in week and best time fast approaching.
Good luck, those out today.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Do you think injuries play a role or only genetics?


I think genetics. Way to many have typical side and another side that's a mess or weird in some way. 

And many of the times it's the right side that typical and left is funky


----------



## ZDC

Heard a shot very close behind me ( ~250 yards) around 7. I think it may have been someone shooting from the road , as I'm on private right now 🙁. Hopefully that doesn't mess with things.


----------



## Gene94

Set up a ladder stand below my house for dad yesterday afternoon and he plugged a good doe with the inline a little while ago. I saw 3 doe, 3 fawns, good half rack buck, small buck and my main target buck so far this morning. Got his attention a time or 2 but he wasn't interested. 

This guy:









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

Beautiful morning to be out! Nothing in the stand yet but saw many in the field and along the road as I was coming in. Most went to the other side of the road. Saw a monster in the field in the headlights, but he could come from any of 3 directions and may not visit my patch of the woods.


----------



## Mr. October

I had a big bodied buck with a wide rack coming in, grabbed my bow and got ready. I have to take my glasses off to shoot but left them on to the last minute. Good thing. He was a big 4 point. Long heavy beams, but only 2 per side. Rats. 

He spent the next hour chasing small does all through the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaduna

Second sit for me this year. Got set up a few minutes before legal time. Would have been much earlier but somebody was flashing their light at me on the walk in so I called an audible. There were no other cars in the parking lot so Im at a loss on where they came from. Ended up stumbling my way through some nasty stuff in the dark before finding a place to climb. Saw two does cross the creek at 715 about 45 yards away. Had an 8 walk 25 yards in front of me about an hour later. Got ready to shoot when he would walk into my window but he must have turned i never saw him come out of the thicket. Then two squirrel hunters walked in on me. I whistled and waved and they turned around. Sat until 1045. Those guys were shooting and the shots got closer and closer. As I was climbing down, one of them walked down the trail I was on. He got separated from his buddy. This gentleman couldn't find the road and seemed like he was getting a little worried. I showed him the map on my phone and pointed him in the direction he needed to go. Even offered to walk him out after I packed up my stuff but he said he wanted to get a head start. I never saw him again and when I got back to the parking lot there were no other cars. Hope he got back safe.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Gene94 said:


> Set up a ladder stand below my house for dad yesterday afternoon and he plugged a good doe with the inline a little while ago. I saw 3 doe, 3 fawns, good half rack buck, small buck and my main target buck so far this morning. Got his attention a time or 2 but he wasn't interested.
> 
> This guy:
> View attachment 7723118
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Looks a lot like the one I unfortunately goofed on last season, I really don't need to be reminded yet again what he looked like


----------



## ZDC

Ended up seeing a little buck ( 4 point ), smaller doe that got a free pass, a big doe that I would have loved to shoot ,but she didn't read the script, and 6 shooting stars ( before first light, one was a really big one)


----------



## macaduna

Orionid peak showers was thursday into friday so thats probably some of what you were seeing


----------



## LetThemGrow

Decided the weather was ideal to bike…so took a casual 50 mile cruise. What a gorgeous day.

Good luck to all you guys! Keep the field reports coming.


----------



## Mathias

“Casual” 😳 what’s hard core?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mathias said:


> “Casual” 😳 what’s hard core?


100mi


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Took the muzzleloader and the in-line this morning, figured I'd take a doe given the chance one way or the other and would still be in the game for a buck if one slipped up.

Single doe in the field before legal shooting light but gone by the time it rolled around. The "camp" across the road had 3 cars in it this morn, two 22 caliber shots rang out early over there. Around 8:45 till 9:20 it sounded like a skirmish was going on over there, heard a few shots from other places here and there but counted around 15 from that property alone. Couldn't tell if any of the shots were an in-line but many were too rapid in succession to not be rifles.

My brother-in-law hunted a property butting up against that camp, saw 2 fawns he could have shot on his way in but otherwise said he was cutoff by the guys from the camp. He didn't know how many deer they (adults and children) got but saw them with a quad hauling dead deer...the kids laughing and hollering. 2 of the vehicles at the camp left shortly after.

My morning was uneventful since the early doe till about 9:30 when I took a walk through a hollow that was timbered last year. I wouldn't have normally went in a jungle like that with a bow, yet this morning I hauled 2 weapons through it?!
Right before 10 I crossed the creek in the hollow bottom in one on the easiest spots and still had to climb out the other side to get out, hadn't quite made it went a deer took off like a bat out of hell, but only saw bits and pieces of it. Not long after I jumped 2 fawns and a doe a bit further down and then another single doe with no shot opportunity. 

Low an behold an adjacent neighbor started a drive on the other side of the road about the same time in the direction the single doe had went and was hollering like they do in the rifle season, soon after... that doe came right back to me.

She ended up only 30yds away but on the other side of the hollow, it would have been hell to get her to my side and decided not to shoot. 26 minutes later that same lone doe had doubled back and ended up where I last saw her. She then crossed the bottom of the hollow somehow in the blink of an eye, exactly where I had, like it was nothing and ended up on my side. I kept watching and she kept getting closer. When she hit 15yds she was broadside and I squeezed the trigger! I forgot to do something pretty important this morning before I headed in though... when I pulled the trigger, instead of a loud boom I heard the loud clank of the hammer striking steel. I had forgot to put a primer in!  

She didn't like that clank very much at all and backtracked up the bank where she stopped. While fishing for a primer in a pocket, I took my eyes off her and she was gone before I could get one in the gun. My bil saw that same doe soon after as she hauled it several hundred yards across a field at what he described as 300mph, before heading back into another woodlot.

Right after my goof I was looking behind me when I spotted some turkey about 60-70yds away. I didn't see many, it was thick as hell, but they are around at least!

Brother-in-law had left the property next to the camp and walked across the road to another, he ended up taking a walk through the same section where 2 doe were bedded on 2 hunts earlier this week. He had some burrs on his glove at one point and was fiddling with them instead of paying attention when they jumped up and were gone before he could much about it.

This morning could have partly been called the comedy hour for both of us it seems!

























First decent sized scrape I've seen so far that wasn't covered in leaves


----------



## tyepsu

Made the hour drive from where I now live on ohio, into Allegheny County. I'm about 3 miles from the Pittsburgh Airport. The little section of Allegheny County that is in 2A. If this buck walks like he did in this pic Thursday night, I'll have a 30 yard shot. Warmer than I'd like, but can't kill them from the couch.


----------



## BGM51

Just had one our friends come by and take out one of our mock scrapes.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

BGM51 said:


> Just had one our friends come by and take out one of our mock scrapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Go get him!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> Looks a lot like the one I unfortunately goofed on last season, I really don't need to be reminded yet again what he looked like [emoji23]


Sorry to refresh the memory [emoji1]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Maybe I have a death wish but I'd love to take a bear some day with a patched round ball out of the 50 cal flintlock. 

Maybe it's for the best we don't have bears in western Pa.


----------



## douglasell03131969

Jordan popped a 350 pounder today


----------



## LetThemGrow

That’s great congrats to him! First bear?


----------



## douglasell03131969

Close twice before


----------



## rambofirstblood

ZDC said:


> Maybe I have a death wish but I'd love to take a bear some day with a patched round ball out of the 50 cal flintlock.
> 
> Maybe it's for the best we don't have bears in western Pa.


But we do...lol
NW Pa


----------



## ZDC

rambofirstblood said:


> But we do...lol
> NW Pa
> View attachment 7723507
> View attachment 7723509


There are a few behind my Grandparents house

Other than that there aren't many in NW Pa (Lawrence county)


----------



## rambofirstblood

I'm in Crawford County,
Get a few pics every year.


ZDC said:


> There are a few behind my Grandparents house
> 
> Other than that there aren't many in NW Pa (Lawrence county)


----------



## 13third

Saw this on Facebook. Apparently killed in Lancaster county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

rambofirstblood said:


> I'm in Crawford County,
> Get a few pics every year.


Are you more towards the Titusville half . I'd imagine there would be bears in that half 

I'm only a 4 minute drive from Ohio and they have as many bears as we have mountain lions 😂


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> Saw this on Facebook. Apparently killed in Lancaster county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty 

What did he shot it with I need to know how impressed to be 😂 ( on a scale from trad bow - unmentionable)

( Don't worry ,I think its an awesome buck, better than I'll ever see )


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Maybe it will work.Maybe it won't.We're in a DMA here and no urine based lures can be used.I know of three guys who got busted using them this past week in the same general area.I have no idea how they got busted but I know for a fact that they did.


Anyone know if you are required to prove its synthetic? I pour mine from the factory bottle into a small spray bottle. If i get stopped, will they take my word for it, or is there something saying that it has to remain in the original package?


----------



## PAbigbear

douglasell03131969 said:


> Jordan popped a 350 pounder today


Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## hobbs4421

Hunted all day with my 9 year old boy and we had a great day! He took a shot at a doe and missed her clean at 175 yards. A little too far for him right now. We saw a bunch of deer including a decent 6 point that got him pumped up. We saw some runs and scrapes as well. Learning a new property was fun. We took a nice walk through an oak grove that I will be hunting at some point.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I headed right back into the same thick area I was in this morning (with only an in-line this time) and wasn't there 20 minutes when I passed on a big momma with a bb. I made sure I put a primer in this time!! They went out of sight until the bb appeared again an hour later and then hung around till dark. Ended up being the only 2 deer I saw for the evening and was listening to several distant turkeys the last 40 minutes before dark. Was a beautiful afternoon, a tad warm, but the last 45 minutes of the hunt it was so quiet you could have heard a deer dropping raisins at a 100yds.

I don't know all the details but my bil did not have a very good evening and unfortunately it was much worse for a deer. He missed a doe around 6:30 and while making sure he missed, another came out in the field he was in and stared him down. He thought he hit her in the front shoulder and started looking immediately as it was getting dark. Doing so may have made the matter worse.

I know losing any deer bothers him and since its supposed to be rather warm overnight, letting it lay would probably lead to a wasted deer. I mentioned getting the best lights we got and being back in there by 12-2am this morn resuming the search, but I didn't convince him to do it.

Within the last 20 or so yards before blood was lost and likely the remaining intestine blocked the hole(s).










Last blood found, 10-15yds after the intestines.


----------



## 13third

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> What did he shot it with I need to know how impressed to be [emoji23] ( on a scale from trad bow - unmentionable)
> 
> ( Don't worry ,I think its an awesome buck, better than I'll ever see )


I’m assuming archery equipment as that’s the only legal way to harvest them at this time. Doesn’t mention the weapon however. If I find out it’s anything superior to a slingshot I’m going to remove the post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> I’m assuming archery equipment as that’s the only legal way to harvest them at this time. Doesn’t mention the weapon however. If I find out it’s anything superior to a slingshot I’m going to remove the post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I headed right back into the same thick area I was in this morning (with only an in-line this time) and wasn't there 20 minutes when I passed on a big momma with a bb. I made sure I put a primer in this time!! They went out of sight until the bb appeared again an hour later and then hung around till dark. Ended up being the only 2 deer I saw for the evening and was listening to several distant turkeys the last 40 minutes before dark. Was a beautiful afternoon, a tad warm, but the last 45 minutes of the hunt it was so quiet you could have heard a deer dropping raisins at a 100yds.
> 
> I don't know all the details but my bil did not have a very good evening and unfortunately it was much worse for a deer. He missed a doe around 6:30 and while making sure he missed, another came out in the field he was in and stared him down. He thought he hit her in the front shoulder and started looking immediately as it was getting dark. Doing so may have made the matter worse.
> 
> I know losing any deer bothers him and since its supposed to be rather warm overnight, letting it lay would probably lead to a wasted deer. I mentioned getting the best lights we got and being back in there by 12-2am this morn resuming the search, but I didn't convince him to do it.
> 
> Within the last 20 or so yards before blood was lost and likely the remaining intestine blocked the hole(s).
> View attachment 7723579
> 
> 
> 
> Last blood found, 10-15yds after the intestines.
> View attachment 7723580


I bet if he backed out that doe would have bedded down inside of 75 yards. 

Hopefully he finds her.


----------



## hobbs4421

Aj that is a shame about the BIL losing that deer. I bet if he backed off right away and went back 4 or 5 hours later that the deer would have been recovered. The fact that he wasn’t willing to take your advice about going out around 2am is a shame as that seems like the best thing he could have done. Recovery today will likely prove that the meat is wasted due to higher temperatures.


----------



## rambofirstblood

ZDC said:


> Are you more towards the Titusville half . I'd imagine there would be bears in that half
> 
> I'm only a 4 minute drive from Ohio and they have as many bears as we have mountain lions 😂


Meadville area.
No lion pictures yet


----------



## j.d.m.

Looks like rain all week starting Halloween for northeast PA. And mid 60’s with it. Figured since I took vacation first 2 weeks of November. The last 3 years have been terrible for rut, and it seems it’s going to be the normal weather pattern for years to come. Getting to the point were I can’t remember the last “normal” temp and weather pattern for late October/November.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> I bet if he backed out that doe would have bedded down inside of 75 yards.
> 
> Hopefully he finds her.


Unfortunately, he had already followed her further than that by the time I knew what was going on. I wouldn't doubt she would have been dead within 100yds if he hadn't followed up right away, though she still could be even though he did. Waiting for very long hasn't been something needed for solid body hits with 295grn bullet in my experiences. I've only shot about 9 or 10 deer with a muzzleloader in 30 seasons, but even the one I center punched in the guts was dead in 25yds with little delay in the follow-up and she was not a small doe. He uses a 245grn but there's still a ton of shock to the system alone with the impact of a bullet that large.



hobbs4421 said:


> Aj that is a shame about the BIL losing that deer. I bet if he backed off right away and went back 4 or 5 hours later that the deer would have been recovered. The fact that he wasn’t willing to take your advice about going out around 2am is a shame as that seems like the best thing he could have done. Recovery today will likely prove that the meat is wasted due to higher temperatures.


Turned out right before the blood trail went cold, she went into private property and he wasn't sure who owned it to contact them. I have no idea either and the posters are extremely weathered to get any info from them. Looked for blood in 50 to 75 yard area in all direction she could have went after last blood till he discovered he was into another property. Coming back out of the woods near 8:30 further complicated trying to find the info and contact them at a reasonable hour.

The lack of blood and not knowing who the owner was played a part in him not wanting to go back out in the dark last night/early this morning. When he was younger, he would have made every effort to find the deer, if he'd had blood he would have likely still kept following it anyway last night. 

A shame it turned out this way...lose-lose situation all the way around. As I was told on here in 2019 though, nothing goes to waste in nature.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

j.d.m. said:


> Looks like rain all week starting Halloween for northeast PA. And mid 60’s with it. Figured since I took vacation first 2 weeks of November. The last 3 years have been terrible for rut, and it seems it’s going to be the normal weather pattern for years to come. Getting to the point were I can’t remember the last “normal” temp and weather pattern for late October/November.


Definitely not the kind of weather I want to hear coming for the beginning of November either. Can you sue weathermen for making such a ****ty forecast?


----------



## CBB

Been having trespassing issues on Sundays the last few weeks. I got a clue in a pic last week when a guy was carrying rope ans a helmet. Figured they were climbing rocks back in the ANF..
Saw the vehicles parked today and went for a walk found 1 of the guys and had a good comversation. 

Then while i was hanging a stand on my land my cell phone went off guy was walking by a cell cam. I tried finding him but he kept hiding then i finally caught him. I wasnt nice at all in the beginning. But showed him onx and how it works and drove him to his car in my sxs. Dont think he'll be back anytime soon. Just sent all thw trespassing pics to the guy i spoke to on ANF this morning. Hope this **** stops now.


----------



## TauntoHawk

With the warm down right hot evenings it was the perfect opportunity to get my daughter in a blind. I thought we'd at least see a few does but we got skunked and it didn't really matter to her. Of course we came home to pictures of deer spending 2hrs in front of our other "family" blind so I told her now she's a real hunter having chosen the wrong spot. 

We have the inlaws with this trip and it's been more recreation themed than hunting. I scouted some game lands Friday morning in Potter and saw some does and a few little bucks not a lot of "rut" sign showing yet and minimal bear sign. 

Also took some time to pick up my wife's early Christmas present, some Amish log furniture to complete our porch.



















































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> Looks like rain all week starting Halloween for northeast PA. And mid 60’s with it. Figured since I took vacation first 2 weeks of November. The last 3 years have been terrible for rut, and it seems it’s going to be the normal weather pattern for years to come. Getting to the point were I can’t remember the last “normal” temp and weather pattern for late October/November.


That's over a week away. They can't predict the weather for tomorrow accurately. I wouldn't fret just yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Swapped out some batteries in cams.


----------



## Mathias

I see high 50’s early Nov with a chance of rain. Seems pretty typical for ne Pa.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Swapped out some batteries in cams.
> 
> View attachment 7723909


That's the essence of fall right there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finding it hard to get/stay motivated after my screw up week 1 and the pounding the place took after I left.

I decided to get after some of the giant striped bass getting caught off Sandy Hook…wanted to head up to the Raritan Bay, but we never made it past Sandy Hook. 

While we didn’t get into any of the big boys despite live lining bunker and trolling mojos, we had a heck of a trip. I think we ended up catching 15 sharks of mixed variety, had a whale come by a little closer than what all 4 of us were comfortable with, actually snagged a 2’ squid (first time ever for me and I’ve been fishing for too long to remember), dolphins came through twice and were likely the reason the bite stopped just after light.

We entered the Atlantic out of the Shark and the best way to explain it…imagine the the shoulder to shoulder crowd that occurs when the steelhead Browns and salmon start running. Now imagine instead of standing shoulder to shoulder your boat-to-boat inside 3-miles from shore…. The big 30-50lbers were actually inside 1/2 miles….We actually saw kayakers and fisherman on JetSki's within casting distance of our boat trying to get it on the bite. Unfortunately, we didn't land any giants but we had a awesome time. Sorry, I didn't really get any worthy pictures between the temperatures and weather, but here are a couple…

















Traveled to Waynesboro VA yesterday for a wedding, what beautiful country!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Finding it hard to get/stay motivated after my screw up week 1 and the pounding the place took after I left.
> 
> I decided to get after some of the giant striped bass getting caught off Sandy Hook…wanted to head up to the Raritan Bay, but we never made it past Sandy Hook.
> 
> While we didn’t get into any of the big boys despite live lining bunker and trolling mojos, we had a heck of a trip. I think we ended up catching 15 sharks of mixed variety, had a whale come by a little closer than what all 4 of us were comfortable with, actually snagged a 2’ squid (first time ever for me and I’ve been fishing for too long to remember), dolphins came through twice and were likely the reason the bite stopped just after light.
> 
> We entered the Atlantic out of the Shark and the best way to explain it…imagine the the shoulder to shoulder crowd that occurs when the steelhead Browns and salmon start running. Now imagine instead of standing shoulder to shoulder your boat-to-boat inside 3-miles from shore…. The big 30-50lbers were actually inside 1/2 miles….We actually saw kayakers and fisherman on JetSki's within casting distance of our boat trying to get it on the bite. Unfortunately, we didn't land any giants but we had a awesome time. Sorry, I didn't really get any worthy pictures between the temperatures and weather, but here are a couple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveled to Waynesboro VA yesterday for a wedding, what beautiful country!!!!


You didn't come across any of those big bluefin the have been marauding the bunker schools?


----------



## Mr. October

Hunted NJ this morning with too much swirling wind. The good news is the tracks, trails, and trail cams show enough survivors of EHD to make things interesting. I hadn't had a single buck on camera all year . . . until today. Hopefully he shows up in daylight when he and I are int he same woods over the next few weeks.


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> Swapped out some batteries in cams.
> 
> View attachment 7723909


I have some I need to swap out too. Bad time of year to have dead cameras in the woods.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> You didn't come across any of those big bluefin the have been marauding the bunker schools?


No, they are in close, believe it or not a client on a local party boat not too far from our boat hooked into one for about 5-mins…just enough to ruin most of the lines on the boat (lol).

They’re slaying the bluefin up in the Hudson Canyon, but that’s a little bit of a run…we weren’t really prepared to to switch over and our striper gear would get destroyed by a bluefin. They are close and folks targeting them are picking at them here and there…serious folks are heading further north to the HC.


----------



## rogersb

I hiked all day yesterday looking for bear sign in areas I haven't been yet. Basically no sign, but acorns everywhere. I jumped 7 doe and saw 4 buck from 30-100 yards. 2 were shooters although one had already lost half his rack, he was a tank. Saw him at 30 yards.


----------



## Mr. October

How about it!? World Series bound!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

This morning I chose the wrong scrape to hunt. 

Tonight was another warm one and I hunted the blind right by the cabin with my youngest. We saw turkey all evening and heard 4 or 5 song dogs making music at sunset but no deer.































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

More yogis on cam


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> Hunted NJ this morning with too much swirling wind. The good news is the tracks, trails, and trail cams show enough survivors of EHD to make things interesting. I hadn't had a single buck on camera all year . . . until today. Hopefully he shows up in daylight when he and I are int he same woods over the next few weeks.
> View attachment 7723951
> View attachment 7723952


It's been a really tough year over here in NJ. The wind seems to be swirling nearly every hunt, but the cams are very slow, and there is just no sign in the woods. I usually have 15-20 cams running on perennial scrapes by early September. None of those scrapes are open yet, and I've only found 3 scrapes total, when there should be hundreds by now (I'm retired, am in the woods 6 or 7 days a week). Found my first rub on Tuesday, found 4 more today after scouting for 5 hours. I don't know what it is, I guess EHD has been really bad but I haven't noticed that smell of death anywhere either. 

It's not just me, my family and friends are seeing...or not seeing...the same thing. I've been hunting since 1979 and cannot remember a season like this.


----------



## Bigmike23

DV1 said:


> It's been a really tough year over here in NJ. The wind seems to be swirling nearly every hunt, but the cams are very slow, and there is just no sign in the woods. I usually have 15-20 cams running on perennial scrapes by early September. None of those scrapes are open yet, and I've only found 3 scrapes total, when there should be hundreds by now (I'm retired, am in the woods 6 or 7 days a week). Found my first rub on Tuesday, found 4 more today after scouting for 5 hours. I don't know what it is, I guess EHD has been really bad but I haven't noticed that smell of death anywhere either.
> 
> It's not just me, my family and friends are seeing...or not seeing...the same thing. I've been hunting since 1979 and cannot remember a season like this.


Similar to what I'm going through. This time last year I had multiple different big ones on cam. This year so far a bunch of scrawny ones and just one nice one. Looking grim.


----------



## Mr. October

DV1 said:


> It's been a really tough year over here in NJ. The wind seems to be swirling nearly every hunt, but the cams are very slow, and there is just no sign in the woods. I usually have 15-20 cams running on perennial scrapes by early September. None of those scrapes are open yet, and I've only found 3 scrapes total, when there should be hundreds by now (I'm retired, am in the woods 6 or 7 days a week). Found my first rub on Tuesday, found 4 more today after scouting for 5 hours. I don't know what it is, I guess EHD has been really bad but I haven't noticed that smell of death anywhere either.
> 
> It's not just me, my family and friends are seeing...or not seeing...the same thing. I've been hunting since 1979 and cannot remember a season like this.


EHD was HUGE in South Jersey this year. It's been there every year for going on 20 years now. When I spoke to the state veterinarian and CO last year they told me it is there every year. Just depends on severity. This year was a severe year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We haven't had a single decent buck on ANY of our cams since 10/4????


----------



## Schleprock1

Trophy hunters close your eyes and stop reading.
Friday evening I shot a legal buck. Three points on one side and 2 1/2 on the other. Nothing special about it other than it is meat now and will soon turn into 70 lbs of Weavers' Sweet Bologna, Ring Bologna with hot pepper cheese and sweet sticks with cheese.
The landowner made a skid loader trail through the woods earlier this year. Where it made a 90 degree turn there is a nice tree on the inside of the turn with good cover. The buck came in from my right following the trail, passed behind the tree and should have turned 90 degrees right and gave me a broadside shot. He only turned about 45 degrees and was leaving the trail. I grunted and he stopped and turned just a little to the right. I hit him just below the back straps. Went through the upper scapula through the lungs and out the lower rib cage on the other side. He was 10 yards away and went 35 yards before piling up.
When I hit him he basically fell over into the tree that was right beside him. Then started running with his back legs but his front legs weren't working. He ran (or more like snow plowed) directly into another tree, bounced off of that and continued down the hill to his final resting place.

My little slice of heaven that I have permission to hunt has not been very productive this year. Last year I had 3 doe and a buck by November 3rd. This year all I am seeing is small buck. The doe are all hanging out at the homes with bird feeders out (or deer feeders). If I had a doe in the freezer that little buck would have survived. It seems some dummy went and booked a cruise for the first week of rifle season so now he can't be picky since he isn't filling tags in early archery. 

I'm going with the idea that the really nice 8 point I saw early in the season is going to be really really nice next year......


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the buck. No pic?? Nothing wrong with shooting a buck that’s not what people consider big. I for one am a meat hunter and only really focus on meat. Antler is nice but not necessary


----------



## ZDC

I'm not at the point that I'm gonna shoot a smaller buck yet ( maybe in a week or so I'll lose my hope😂) 

I would have liked to have a 2nd antlerless tag filled out by now, but I know during rifle I'll have the opportunity to fill all my tags , and we have plenty of late season left. Nothing wrong with shooting a little one, ( I'll probably end up shooting a little one ) but it's a little early for me.


----------



## superslamsam

Just saw this on Facebook, supposedly killed by a car in Kansas!


----------



## Billy H

Schleprock1 said:


> Trophy hunters close your eyes and stop reading.
> Friday evening I shot a legal buck. Three points on one side and 2 1/2 on the other. Nothing special about it other than it is meat now and will soon turn into 70 lbs of Weavers' Sweet Bologna, Ring Bologna with hot pepper cheese and sweet sticks with cheese.
> The landowner made a skid loader trail through the woods earlier this year. Where it made a 90 degree turn there is a nice tree on the inside of the turn with good cover. The buck came in from my right following the trail, passed behind the tree and should have turned 90 degrees right and gave me a broadside shot. He only turned about 45 degrees and was leaving the trail. I grunted and he stopped and turned just a little to the right. I hit him just below the back straps. Went through the upper scapula through the lungs and out the lower rib cage on the other side. He was 10 yards away and went 35 yards before piling up.
> When I hit him he basically fell over into the tree that was right beside him. Then started running with his back legs but his front legs weren't working. He ran (or more like snow plowed) directly into another tree, bounced off of that and continued down the hill to his final resting place.
> 
> My little slice of heaven that I have permission to hunt has not been very productive this year. Last year I had 3 doe and a buck by November 3rd. This year all I am seeing is small buck. The doe are all hanging out at the homes with bird feeders out (or deer feeders). If I had a doe in the freezer that little buck would have survived. It seems some dummy went and booked a cruise for the first week of rifle season so now he can't be picky since he isn't filling tags in early archery.
> 
> I'm going with the idea that the really nice 8 point I saw early in the season is going to be really really nice next year......
> View attachment 7724328


Way to go. Sounds like a great hunt. Absolutely no need to justify to the people on this site or anyone else for that matter the reason you shoot the buck you shoot. If that buck walked under me and I was in the mood I’d shoot it in a heartbeat without a second thought.


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> Trophy hunters close your eyes and stop reading.
> Friday evening I shot a legal buck. Three points on one side and 2 1/2 on the other. Nothing special about it other than it is meat now and will soon turn into 70 lbs of Weavers' Sweet Bologna, Ring Bologna with hot pepper cheese and sweet sticks with cheese.
> The landowner made a skid loader trail through the woods earlier this year. Where it made a 90 degree turn there is a nice tree on the inside of the turn with good cover. The buck came in from my right following the trail, passed behind the tree and should have turned 90 degrees right and gave me a broadside shot. He only turned about 45 degrees and was leaving the trail. I grunted and he stopped and turned just a little to the right. I hit him just below the back straps. Went through the upper scapula through the lungs and out the lower rib cage on the other side. He was 10 yards away and went 35 yards before piling up.
> When I hit him he basically fell over into the tree that was right beside him. Then started running with his back legs but his front legs weren't working. He ran (or more like snow plowed) directly into another tree, bounced off of that and continued down the hill to his final resting place.
> 
> My little slice of heaven that I have permission to hunt has not been very productive this year. Last year I had 3 doe and a buck by November 3rd. This year all I am seeing is small buck. The doe are all hanging out at the homes with bird feeders out (or deer feeders). If I had a doe in the freezer that little buck would have survived. It seems some dummy went and booked a cruise for the first week of rifle season so now he can't be picky since he isn't filling tags in early archery.
> 
> I'm going with the idea that the really nice 8 point I saw early in the season is going to be really really nice next year......
> View attachment 7724328


Now that you have the picture


Looks tasty


----------



## superslamsam

superslamsam said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, supposedly killed by a car in Kansas!


I apologize if this is an old picture, it's the first I've seen it. Great buck no matter what.


----------



## nicko

Last weeks trout stocking at Scotts run lake does not appear to be a success. Looks like they put some good size breeder brookies in but I saw at least 30 dead fish up there this morning……floating on top and laying on the bottom.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yeah Nick...what a waste....hope they figure out what is going on...can't be the temps like they want people to believe. They think we're all morons or something


----------



## nicko

Trying to contact the Pennsylvania fish commission through their website to give them a heads up but none of the links they provide work.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah Nick...what a waste....hope they figure out what is going on...can't be the temps like they want people to believe. They think we're all morons or something


What do you think the cause is?


----------



## nicko

Called the fish commission in Harrisburg and left them a voicemail. I’ve done what I can.

Contact links on the fish commission website don’t work and their phone number to report fish kills connects to a dish TV service. Shouldn’t be so hard to get in touch with somebody.


----------



## dougell

I take it you said the heck with the fish and just ordered some porn?


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Called the fish commission in Harrisburg and left them a voicemail. I’ve done what I can.
> 
> Contact links on the fish commission website don’t work and their phone number to report fish kills connects to a dish TV service. Shouldn’t be so hard to get in touch with somebody.


Ohh yeah, I forgot to ask, how was your stay at AT jail.


----------



## nicko

Turns out I called the wrong number. Just got off the phone with somebody out of the SE office and they are sending somebody to the lake to check out the lake water quality. But he said they think it is more of an issue with the hatchery where the trout came from and the fish were stressed before being stocked.


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> Ohh yeah, I forgot to ask, how was your stay at AT jail.


No comment.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Trophy hunters close your eyes and stop reading.
> Friday evening I shot a legal buck. Three points on one side and 2 1/2 on the other. Nothing special about it other than it is meat now and will soon turn into 70 lbs of Weavers' Sweet Bologna, Ring Bologna with hot pepper cheese and sweet sticks with cheese.
> The landowner made a skid loader trail through the woods earlier this year. Where it made a 90 degree turn there is a nice tree on the inside of the turn with good cover. The buck came in from my right following the trail, passed behind the tree and should have turned 90 degrees right and gave me a broadside shot. He only turned about 45 degrees and was leaving the trail. I grunted and he stopped and turned just a little to the right. I hit him just below the back straps. Went through the upper scapula through the lungs and out the lower rib cage on the other side. He was 10 yards away and went 35 yards before piling up.
> When I hit him he basically fell over into the tree that was right beside him. Then started running with his back legs but his front legs weren't working. He ran (or more like snow plowed) directly into another tree, bounced off of that and continued down the hill to his final resting place.
> 
> My little slice of heaven that I have permission to hunt has not been very productive this year. Last year I had 3 doe and a buck by November 3rd. This year all I am seeing is small buck. The doe are all hanging out at the homes with bird feeders out (or deer feeders). If I had a doe in the freezer that little buck would have survived. It seems some dummy went and booked a cruise for the first week of rifle season so now he can't be picky since he isn't filling tags in early archery.
> 
> I'm going with the idea that the really nice 8 point I saw early in the season is going to be really really nice next year......
> View attachment 7724328


No need for me to look away. I'd be perfectly happy with that buck or any legal buck. Great job!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> What do you think the cause is?


I am not sure...I would not at all be surprised if the water is in someway contiminated...and I am not necessarily speaking about industrial pollution. There was a time when that place was bustling with life, you barely hear a peeper in the spring now. I have no specific idea other than something is wrong.


----------



## Schleprock1

235 of them were, "Looks tasty"


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> 235 of them were, "Looks tasty"
> View attachment 7724563


And their easy to catch too. Just go scoop them up.


----------



## jacobh

Schlep great looking buck. Nothing wrong with him at all!!! Nick my moms pond had a big fish kill over the summer. We guessed lack of oxygen and put a aerator in theee so we will see


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Schlep great looking buck. Nothing wrong with him at all!!! Nick my moms pond had a big fish kill over the summer. We guessed lack of oxygen and put a aerator in theee so we will see


Aerators are good in many situations, but one downside is that in the summer you warm up the water by constantly exposing it to hot air. A bubbler avoids this.

Aerators are great for making the surface ripple which seems to lessen the effects of the sun. Also helps discourage surface growth and tends to pull sediment into a pile below the aerator.

People with fishing rods instinctively tend to think “the big ones” hide out under the aerator and they get caught in your anchors and/or in the aerator.


----------



## jacobh

I’m sorry that’s what we have a bubbler. Fills with rocks and sinks it to the bottom. The pump stays on the bank. We had some big fish die. Hoping it’s over since we got the rain!! We let the neighbor kids fish it but rarely fish it ourselves. They have a blast and nice to see kids in the outdoors enjoying it


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> 235 of them were, "Looks tasty"
> View attachment 7724563


Well then... people are going to have to stop killing deer 😂


----------



## ZDC

Imagine if I started replying to all the kills in the deer contest check in thread


----------



## Mathias

A bow deer, buck or doe, is a well earned trophy, period. 
Shoot what you like, like I say, the opinion that matters is mine and Sage when she looks at me like *** when I miss a bird 😄


----------



## nicko

.


----------



## rogersb

Got pics of a big boy out today at 12:30 this afternoon. Should be getting good soon regardless of the warm up.


----------



## Lcavok99

Shot a doe the other day with the Exodus. Heart shot it went 30 yards, busted the shoulder leg bone on the opposite side and the broad heads only had a slight bend in one blade. Can't recommend those broad heads enough. 

I'm seeing 2.5 year olds chasing doe pretty consistently, waiting for a mature one to show up now.
















Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty 

How did you kill a deer without wearing full body sika camo 😂


----------



## hobbs4421

The young ones are on the move and feeling the urge… They can’t even help it. I begin my 2 week rut vacation on Halloween, and I hope the young ones stay at a distance. The extended forecast shows warm and rainy temperatures(low of 47) for the beginning of the vacation, which is rather discouraging. I really hope we get some colder weather than that or things may not go my way. Anyone have access to an extended forecast that goes beyond 10 days?


----------



## jacobh

Are u guys in western Pa? I still get a couple pics of bucks feeding together here. I did see a buck that’s tarsals are starting to darken and 1 scrape but that’s about it


----------



## 12-Ringer

You guys see this…my cousin sent it to me yesterday….


----------



## jacobh

They know how to grow em in Ohio


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Are u guys in western Pa? I still get a couple pics of bucks feeding together here. I did see a buck that’s tarsals are starting to darken and 1 scrape but that’s about it


I haven't gotten any pics of them in groups. They are all split up and ready to go in Lawrence county


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> You guys see this…my cousin sent it to me yesterday….


No doubt someone's "target" buck . . .


----------



## Lcavok99

jacobh said:


> Are u guys in western Pa? I still get a couple pics of bucks feeding together here. I did see a buck that’s tarsals are starting to darken and 1 scrape but that’s about it


2b and 2c mostly so yes. I got 2 weeks off beginning today and will be hunting 4c my second week. My family in 4c has not been seeing the rutting activity i have been out here in Western PA. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> How did you kill a deer without wearing full body sika camo


Ill wear $20 Walmart camo pants over my snowboarding gear, and have a Cabela's wooltimate parka for when it gets cold that has been serving me well for 8-10 years now. You don't need the Gucci gear to kill deer or get on good buck. 

Hell I'm still shooting a Mathews monster 7.0 from 2010. I can shoot that bow lights out compared to any new bow. I'm convinced it's one of the best bows Mathews ever made. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Lcavok99 said:


> Shot a doe the other day with the Exodus. Heart shot it went 30 yards, busted the shoulder leg bone on the opposite side and the broad heads only had a slight bend in one blade. Can't recommend those broad heads enough.
> 
> I'm seeing 2.5 year olds chasing doe pretty consistently, waiting for a mature one to show up now.
> View attachment 7725026
> View attachment 7725027
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


Congrats on the doe. I love the Exodus heads, been using for years. I try not to praise them though because I think its made the price continue to climb lol.


----------



## jacobh

Lcavok99 said:


> 2b and 2c mostly so yes. I got 2 weeks off beginning today and will be hunting 4c my second week. My family in 4c has not been seeing the rutting activity i have been out here in Western PA.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


Awesome Thanks and good luck getting on one in those weeks. I tug out on a buck last night. Sadly 2nd biggest I had on camera this year in Pa and he’s only 6pts. Good shot I thought but lost blood. My buddy brought his GSP over and that dog tracked him over 200yds to him piled up no clue how he went that far. Tarsals are changing but then had pics of a spike and a 4pt feeding together


----------



## jacobh

Here’s my buck for the year. Entrance behind shoulder. Exit u can see in pic with me. Not sure how he went 200+ yds but my buddies dog took us right to him. Was amazed!!! Anyone needing a dog shoot me a pm he was awesome


----------



## hobbs4421

Congrats Jacob! Looks like a good shot! Surprised it went so far and requires a dog, but deer can be Toyotas heck! Good job and enjoy the tasty meat!


----------



## andymick32

jacobh said:


> Here’s my buck for the year. Entrance behind shoulder. Exit u can see in pic with me. Not sure how he went 200+ yds but my buddies dog took us right to him. Was amazed!!! Anyone needing a dog shoot me a pm he was awesome


Congrats! Digging that old school ASAT camo... What part of PA? The only tracking dog I had to use was hit by a car last year.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Here’s my buck for the year. Entrance behind shoulder. Exit u can see in pic with me. Not sure how he went 200+ yds but my buddies dog took us right to him. Was amazed!!! Anyone needing a dog shoot me a pm he was awesome


Nice job! Dogs are definitely a game changer. I follow a couple of the tracking dogs on the NJ bowhunting site and they are absolutely amazing. Based on what they find, I'm pretty certain most of the deer hit in the body wind up dead and unrecovered. 

Did you autopsy that boy?That looks like darn good shot placement for a 200 yard track.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> How did you kill a deer without wearing full body sika camo 😂


What is sika camo? 🤔


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> Nice job! Dogs are definitely a game changer. I follow a couple of the tracking dogs on the NJ bowhunting site and they are absolutely amazing. Based on what they find, I'm pretty certain most of the deer hit in the body wind up dead and unrecovered.
> 
> Did you autopsy that boy?That looks like darn good shot placement for a 200 yard track.


Yea had no lungs left. I couldn’t tell u how he made it tat far


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> You guys see this…my cousin sent it to me yesterday….


This sucks....another picture that doesn't show up for me. I had a guy send me a PM with some pics of something he was selling and they didn't show up either. Some do, and some dont.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What browser are you using or are you primarily using TapTalk?


----------



## jacobh

Pete I was shocked. Couldnt believe it myself and wouldn’t believe it if I didn’t see it for myself!! Should of taken pics of lungs and everything but they were gone. Sevr did a number on them but wow he ran forever. Thought for sure my eyes deceived me. But without my buddies dog I never would have found him. I’m thrilled with the buck but can’t believe he’s the 2nd biggest I had on cam this year


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Pete I was shocked. Couldnt believe it myself and wouldn’t believe it if I didn’t see it for myself!! Should of taken pics of lungs and everything but they were gone. Sevr did a number on them but wow he ran forever. Thought for sure my eyes deceived me. But without my buddies dog I never would have found him. I’m thrilled with the buck but can’t believe he’s the 2nd biggest I had on cam this year


They can be stubborn animals. I haven't shot anything with the Sevrs that has gone more than 50 yards.


----------



## jacobh

This year is the first year I’ve had them go over 50 too


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> What is sika camo? 🤔


Sorry I can't spell apparently 😂
SITKA


----------



## dougell

Nice buck Scott.


----------



## PAbigbear

Have any of you guys in the ehd or cwd areas seen anything like this? No visible signs of being shot and not recovered. Only slight abnormalities I saw were blackish spots on the leg hairs.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Here’s my buck for the year. Entrance behind shoulder. Exit u can see in pic with me. Not sure how he went 200+ yds but my buddies dog took us right to him. Was amazed!!! Anyone needing a dog shoot me a pm he was awesome


Looks tasty

Going 200 yards is crazy. With a shot like that you'd think 60 at most


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> What browser are you using or are you primarily using TapTalk?


chrome. On both my PC and phone...and the pics don't show up on either.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> Have any of you guys in the ehd or cwd areas seen anything like this? No visible signs of being shot and not recovered. Only slight abnormalities I saw were blackish spots on the leg hairs.
> View attachment 7725091
> 
> View attachment 7725090


The foaming could be a symptom of TB.


----------



## jacobh

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> Going 200 yards is crazy. With a shot like that you'd think 60 at most


Yep I was shocked and one of the reasons I posted it. Couldn’t believe it. So if u can’t find them don’t give up doesn’t mean u made a bad shot


----------



## dougell

I'm a firm believer that deer run farther on average when hit with a big mechanical.It doesn't take longer to kill them.It just makes them run out of Dodge.It doesn't matter if you vaporize the lungs or put a 1" hole through them.They no longer function the the result is the same.


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> What browser are you using or are you primarily using TapTalk?


same thing when I open it in Edge also....whether I am logged in or not.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Sorry I can't spell apparently 😂
> SITKA


I’ve killed a few wearing Sitka…am I in trouble? 🤔


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> I’ve killed a few wearing Sitka…am I in trouble? 🤔


No , it means that they never had a chance of seeing you 😂


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the buck and successful recovery Scott!


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Nick appreciate it buddy


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Pete I was shocked. Couldnt believe it myself and wouldn’t believe it if I didn’t see it for myself!! Should of taken pics of lungs and everything but they were gone. Sevr did a number on them but wow he ran forever. Thought for sure my eyes deceived me. But without my buddies dog I never would have found him. I’m thrilled with the buck but can’t believe he’s the 2nd biggest I had on cam this year


Congrats! Looks tasty. 
One of those "heart sinkers"? Anytime I think I have a good shot and then it goes farther than I think it should my heart sinks.


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats Scott on the buck!


----------



## CBB

73 degrees, new moon. Anything can happen but think tonight is a gear check for Missouri and chill night. Them hunting every day for the rest of the week. (After work)


----------



## LetThemGrow

Really considering taking off Friday….


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Really considering taking off Friday….
> 
> View attachment 7725365


Yeah, you start to feel sick when you see pictures like that
Wouldn't want to spread that to co-workers 😉


----------



## jacobh

Thanks all


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Thanks all


Just saw your success, congrats.


----------



## jacobh

Thank u Matt greatly appreciated


----------



## nicko

Rescheduled my potter trip for the second week in November. Temperatures next week are spiking up in the mid to high 60s 3 to 4 days out of the week.


----------



## jacobh

I used to always take the 2nd week off and almost always killed my buck that week. Not sure about western Pa Nick but should be good


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I used to always take the 2nd week off and almost always killed my buck that week. Not sure about western Pa Nick but should be good


Second week of November last year was a weird week… I remember a lot of guys here saying that the week was slow for them as it was for me. Didn’t matter if it was upstate or southeastern corner… Seemed to be the same for most that week… Hoping this year is different.


----------



## CBB

Last year cams lit up from the 7th through the 12th


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Rescheduled my potter trip for the second week in November. Temperatures next week are spiking up in the mid to high 60s 3 to 4 days out of the week.
> View attachment 7725478


We have a couple guys heading tomorrow through next Wed….if things work out I may be up Tuesday 11/8-11/13


----------



## 12-Ringer

Keep in mind, seasons runs through 11/18 statewide


----------



## jlh42581

Too warm to even consider it, ate street tacos and drank beer. Life is too short to waste every second of fall in a tree for nothing. I pick my poison these days. I'll go Thursday night and Saturday morning. Saving my enthusiasm for the best of times.


----------



## Johnboy60

This rub appeared two days ago in the backyard. My wife saw two nice bucks sparring back there the other night at about ten o’clock.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> We have a couple guys heading tomorrow through next Wed….if things work out I may be up Tuesday 11/8-11/13


We’ll have to meet up to show off our bucks and take hero pics.


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> Too warm to even consider it, *ate street tacos and drank beer.* Life is too short to waste every second of fall in a tree for nothing. I pick my poison these days. I'll go Thursday night and Saturday morning. Saving my enthusiasm for the best of times.


Sounds like a good alternate plan.


----------



## hobbs4421

This year so far I haven’t hunted much yet due to warmer temps. Got a doe in the freezer so pressure is off for now. . I have 2 weeks off starting Halloween so I don’t feel a lot of pressure to get in the woods and stink up my favorite spots with the present temperatures. I’ve been enjoying time with family and doing small scouting trips in the woods more so than getting into the stands.
My lunch break yesterday was spent doing a little scouting. Found a scrape and hung a camera over it. I’ll check it in like a week and see how it looks. Good luck to those hunting. I’ll hunt Saturday as temps are going to be be a little cooler.


----------



## ZDC

Well I got home yesterday to find that the wall mount that holds my bow up fell off the wall. After looking everywhere carefully the only thing that took damage was my sight. I took my bow outside to take a few shots point blank just to make sure there were no squeaks/ other unwanted sounds.

Ordered a new sight that will hopefully be here tomorrow. But just in case I couldn't have it set up by Saturday, I took a few shots with my recurve. Under 20 yards im dead on, probably limit shots to under 15. Hopefully my replacement sight gets here, but if not, my recurve is ready.


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> I follow a couple of the tracking dogs on the NJ bowhunting site and they are absolutely amazing.


Which site is that, if you don't mind me asking? I don't do facebook or any other forums.

I've been scouting/stillhunting WMA's in SW Jersey for 5 to 6 hours a day at midday for most days since October 19, and finding nothing. Yesterday, 6 hours, 5.5 miles covered, not one fresh rub or scrape in areas where there usually hundreds by now over that much territory, and only one pile of deer droppings. 

I'm actually thinking about buying a Pa license and spending my November over there.


----------



## jacobh

Anyone know here recovery timeline for EHD? We got hit hard in Md so we bailed and leaving club alone for the year to recover. Few deer on camera. Will next year be a little better or does it usually take a few years to start seeing deer again?


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Anyone know here recovery timeline for EHD? We got hit hard in Md so we bailed and leaving club alone for the year to recover. Few deer on camera. Will next year be a little better or does it usually take a few years to start seeing deer again?


It takes a couple years for a hard hit area to recover but just bear in mind EHD will _always _be a factor from now on. There are a couple serotypes and each year the prevalance of the diseases depends on weather, herd numbers, and which serotype of EHD that shows up. Serotype 2 is far more devastating than 1. EHD affects some 90% or more of a local herd but not all of them die from it and those that survive build and pass along some immunity. EHD has been around in the South forever and they still have plenty of deer so it isn't hopeless. EHD has become a problem up here as temperatures warm.

Oh . . and it isn't over yet. We need a heavy frost to kill off the midges that cause it. That hasn't really happened yet. Ultimately, don't expect to "let him go another year or two". Life expectancy of deer goes way down in EHD areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

From most of what I have read about both EHD and CWD (even though they are completely different diseases) depending on the severity of the outbreak it can take a few years to recover. The biologists that work with the famed Powder Ranch in MT claimed it took 5 years to recover - I am not sure exactly what their definition of recovery was though too, which is something else to consider.

Like Pete points out, in truly wild conditions EHD specifically isn't a problem that goes away as much as doesn't always flare up....


----------



## Mr. October

DV1 said:


> Which site is that, if you don't mind me asking? I don't do facebook or any other forums.
> 
> I've been scouting/stillhunting WMA's in SW Jersey for 5 to 6 hours a day at midday for most days since October 19, and finding nothing. Yesterday, 6 hours, 5.5 miles covered, not one fresh rub or scrape in areas where there usually hundreds by now over that much territory, and only one pile of deer droppings.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about buying a Pa license and spending my November over there.


Mostly Facebook pages. If you are interested in the specific tracking dogs I can pass along the info.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Anyone know here recovery timeline for EHD? We got hit hard in Md so we bailed and leaving club alone for the year to recover. Few deer on camera. Will next year be a little better or does it usually take a few years to start seeing deer again?


Typically it is a a few years. When we got smashed by EHD in some of my spots back in 2018 I haven't seen good doe numbers till 2021. 2020 was a good year, not for does but bucks because since the deer density was so low still they were moving all over looking for some hot does. Throw in that most people in the area backed off hunting these spots the bucks that survived had 3 years of limited pressure and some got pretty big. But if you want a good indication of when the herd will be closer to normal i say a min of 3 years.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys believe it or not eastern shore had a hard frost already during early muzzleloader season. I read chiggers are actually the carriers of EHD so no wonder we got it. I’m guessing next year will be a little better then this and each ear will improve as long as there’s not another outbreak. That sound about right? And after 3 years or so should be about normal


----------



## Mr. October

Updated my EHD post above. I mistakenly used the term strain. There aren't new strains of EHD like COVID but rather two known serotypes. The NJ EHD page is very informative. I spent quite a while talking to the very helpful NJ State veterinarian a couple years ago as I literally watched our local herd dwindle to nothing.


----------



## jacobh

Last year we had a great year in seeing deer this year none. Quite sad to see


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys believe it or not eastern shore had a hard frost already during early muzzleloader season. I read chiggers are actually the carriers of EHD so no wonder we got it. I’m guessing next year will be a little better then this and each ear will improve as long as there’s not another outbreak. That sound about right? And after 3 years or so should be about normal


The chiggers thing is inaccurate. It is a species of biting midge. See the page I linked above.


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok my dad watched a show on hunting network that stated they did that’s why I thought that was our cause


----------



## DV1

jacobh said:


> Last year we had a great year in seeing deer this year none. Quite sad to see


Are you talking about in Maryland too?
I always thought EHD was pretty localized, it seems people all over are seeing the same thing this year. In NJ, I know Salem, Gloucester, Cumberland and Atlantic County all seem the same, maybe more, I just don't know many hunters outside those areas. It seems like they just vanished from Salem to Somers Point. We did have 2 pretty heavy frosts this year in SW Jersey before October 15th, like my grass and cars seemed like they had a coating of snow on them heavy.

Oh, and congrats on the buck. They might be hard to come by this year.


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> Mostly Facebook pages. If you are interested in the specific tracking dogs I can pass along the info.


Thanks, I know a few names if I ever need one, I was just curious about the stories this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

united bloodtrackers website has them all over and i know PA guys who will travel there.


----------



## jacobh

DV1 said:


> Are you talking about in Maryland too?
> I always thought EHD was pretty localized, it seems people all over are seeing the same thing this year. In NJ, I know Salem, Gloucester, Cumberland and Atlantic County all seem the same, maybe more, I just don't know many hunters outside those areas. It seems like they just vanished from Salem to Somers Point. We did have 2 pretty heavy frosts this year in SW Jersey before October 15th, like my grass and cars seemed like they had a coating of snow on them heavy.
> 
> Oh, and congrats on the buck. They might be hard to come by this year.


Thank u sir. Yes our lease in Md got hammered. Really a lot of the eastern shore got hit pretty hard. We are in wicomico and Worcester counties. We have a few bucks on cam but not like in the past. Found a few dead too sadly!!! Knock on wood no EHD where I hunt in Pa that I’m aware of.


----------



## dougell

I find the number of dog tracking posts all over the internet horrifying.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I find the number of dog tracking posts all over the internet horrifying.


It's a double edge sword. The dogs are amazing and it's great that they help recover otherwise unrecovered deer but one wonders how much the availability of dogs leads to "May as well give it a try" shots?

And I think about all the posts over the years of people making body shots on deer they were unable to recover and then hope the deer survived. As we've seen with the dog tracks, that survival is probably unlikely. Hence my personal strategy that if my arrow hits the animal, that is my tag. I won't shoot another one.


----------



## dougell

I have nothing against using dogs and can't assume that people are taking more risky shots as a result of them.Hunters need to take better shots and stop pushing marginally hit deer.If they did that,the need for a dog would reduce to almost zero.


----------



## Johnboy60

dougell said:


> I have nothing against using dogs and can't assume that people are taking more risky shots as a result of them.Hunters need to take better shots and stop pushing marginally hit deer.If they did that,the need for a dog would reduce to almost zero.


Yes, and better shots means closer shots when it comes to bowhunting deer. I always cringe when I read the threads about shooting distances and guys are saying their comfort zone is 40 yards or further.


----------



## dougell

I lurk on a couple bowhunting facebook pages and what I read is cringe worthy.AT isn't even that bad.


----------



## huntin_addict

ZDC said:


> There are a few behind my Grandparents house
> 
> Other than that there aren't many in NW Pa (Lawrence county)


You keep saying no bears in NWPA. Where abouts are you in NWPA, because I'm darn near as NW as you can go, and yes, there are bears.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I find the number of dog tracking posts all over the internet horrifying.


you would be surprised how many have ZERO tracking experience....makes me sick....I work hard with mine, even others who've asked for support to train the dog for the task. Yes, almost any dog is going to pick up on the trail, but what they do next is what matters.

Storm is 7-7 on dead deer....tracked 10x over last 2 years .... 3 went unrecovered at the moment which was disheartening, but within a few days each of those deer appeared on camera wounded so that is why I report 7/7;;; not sure if that's lying with statistics or not (lol)....but 7 of the 10 were dead and he found all 7....

one of the most difficult aspects of working a tracking dog is trusting it....many years ago when I first started with my first shorthair Hunter, I would find myself leading him awry because of my own thoughts. I didn't trust the training I had done with him....it was a bigger learning curve for me than I expected.

Worked yesterday with a guy with a lab who constantly trailed to piles of deer crap and then snacked out....not sure what that dog had tracked...we found the hunters buck with ZERO help from the dog, guess who was the first jump in the pic....the dog owner and his dog....an excellent example of not believing all you read and see....I don't know where they posted their stuff as this is my only social media outlet, but he was proud as could be to report Cage's 'tracking success'.....

Anyone local to Ludwigs area may have seen our tracking squad yesterday as we met at the 401 Wawa and returned a few hours later with the buck. Nothing special, maybe 80" 7-point.


----------



## dougell

When I was part of a controlled hunt,every hunter had to attend an orientation where it was stressed,re-stressed and stressed again to not push marginally hit deer.I mean,don't even check your arrow.Well,most didn't listen.I've had the good fortune to live in an area where everything is DMAP'd so I always got a lot of tags and got to kill a lot of deer.I've made my share of bad shots but I've never lost a deer.If I don't see or hear them crash,I assume the hit wasn't what I expected and I back out.Very rarely is that deer more than 75 yards from where I last saw it.Sharp broadheads are remarkably effective and a hit through the vitals should result in a dead deer within seconds.If that doesn't happen,back out and give the deer at least 16 hours.

I thought about making my dog a blood tracker but I missed the boat with leash training.She's never on a leash and if I just let her go,she'd have the deer half eaten by the time I got there.I have little doubt that she'd find them though.


----------



## ZDC

huntin_addict said:


> You keep saying no bears in NWPA. Where abouts are you in NWPA, because I'm darn near as NW as you can go, and yes, there are bears.


I'm more W than N. Lawrence county, 3 minute drive to Ohio line 

There are bears but not many.


----------



## dougell

My son shot a bear on saturday and it was the first bear I've seen all year.Yesterday I drove past where I went in to put the drive on for him and a real nice bear crossed the road in front of me,right where I walked in.After work I went down to feed horses and a bear was in the field right behind my barn.That's three in 4 days and haven't seen one since last year.


----------



## nicko

Our winters have gotten to the point of being so mild, I wonder if bears even hibernate anymore.


----------



## nicko

One of my brothers who lives in central NJ sent these pics to me he took from his living room window. 

This buck has no manners. Couldn’t even wait to get in the grass.


----------



## nicko

Got a call today from an individual with the PA fish commission. He wanted to follow up regarding my call about all the dead trout up at Scotts run. Nice to see that when you make the effort to bring something to their attention, they follow up on it.


----------



## CBB

All set for the evening hunt. Weather is right. The wind is right. Lets hope the deer read that script! Good luck out there


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> All set for the evening hunt. Weather is right. The wind is right. Lets hope the deer read that script! Good luck out there


I was out raking leaves here a little bit ago and it felt like the middle of summer. Holy humidity, Batman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LXhuntinPA

huntin_addict said:


> You keep saying no bears in NWPA. Where abouts are you in NWPA, because I'm darn near as NW as you can go, and yes, there are bears.


I’m also in NW PA and have had 6 different bear (sow with 3 Cubs) and two different boar On cameras the past two weeks.


----------



## LXhuntinPA




----------



## jason03

Pa. Has way too many bears!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wish I cared to shoot a bear as the population is solid at our spot in potter.


----------



## jacobh

Took a pup to local gamelands today for some fun. Lasted a whopping 5 min and we were tagged out. Poor pup is 2.5 and has a ton of white on his face already


----------



## CBB

Mr. October said:


> I was out raking leaves here a little bit ago and it felt like the middle of summer. Holy humidity, Batman!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



55 and drizzly here


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Got a call today from an individual with the PA fish commission. He wanted to follow up regarding my call about all the dead trout up at Scotts run. Nice to see that when you make the effort to bring something to their attention, they follow up on it.


Also nice to hear someone mention a positive about an agency to balance the constant criticism.

Looks like a few young bucks were out looking today after the drizzle stopped….


----------



## ZDC

Took 100 shots with my backup bow yesterday and 100 today. It came back like throwing a ball.


----------



## Mathias

What a welcome change this morning, a sky lit up with 💫 🌟


----------



## CBB

Going to work ia stupid. .


----------



## hobbs4421

Got out for an evening hunt. I worked and got into the stand around 5:00 without scaring anything away which is half the battle. I heard some crunching behind me and saw a big bodied deer but I couldn’t see if it had any headgear because it was in a thick dark pine grove, it was overcast and it was behind some pretty thick brush. It disappeared and then a saw another one coming from the same direction and it also disappeared. Around 6:00 I heard a couple grunts and they sounded close(40-65 yards) approximately. I grunted a couple times and he grunted back but didn’t come in for a closer look. I think he had a doe with him and wasn’t interested in much else.
Just before dark I got down and walked through the big field back to my truck and saw 7 more deer and one was a big buck. I could have shot a doe at 30 but I wasn’t interested since i Have one in the freezer, it was warm, it was getting dark and I start a 2 week vacation on a Monday so there is no pressure. Also, I find it more fun to shoot ‘em from the stand than to spot and stalk. Overall a beautiful and eventful evening hunt!
Please God give us cooler temperatures over the next 2 weeks! It’s hard to get in the zone when it’s 70 outside!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Be advised Covid is still around...I mentoined a few posts back about the wedding Laurie and I went to in Waynesboro Va....got word yesterday that 21 folks have testes positive for Covid (mostly the bridal party and their significant others), but the newlywed husband is really bad shape and he's 29 in excellent physical shape as he finished a triathalon 2 weeks before his wedding and has a centrury ride scheduled in the Monongahela for next weekend...kinda sucks for them, but to be honest it's the first reminder of what we went through that I've had in a while...can't remember the last time I even thought about it......


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Joe. I had it about a month ago now. Lost my smell had a fever for 1.5 days and felt run down. A lot like the flu. Hoping the group recovers quickly


----------



## 12-Ringer

To be honest Scott, I barely know any of them, the bride teaches with my wife .... that was the reason for the invite. I only capitalized on the opportunity because Laurie and I rarely do anything 'nice'....the facility was amazing, the hotel was incredible, food was great....was a very nice weekend.....I feel terrible for the newlyweds and the others. I just spoke with my wife and she said several in that group are in pretty rough shape. Most if the infected all stayed in the same farmhouse, it slept 25 and was where the bridal party and their signficant others all stayed...sounds like ground zero for the outbreak. We had momentarily contact with the bride and groom and 5-days out neither Laurie or I have any symptoms, so hopefully we made it through unscathed


----------



## jacobh

Wow very sad to hear. I wonder if any were vaccinated at all? Stories like this always make me wonder when people get real sick. My family is vaccinated. My sister nephew and brother n law had Covid with very little symptoms. Me and Jake had Covid very few symptoms. All felt better in days. Just makes u wonder if the vax works at least to keep symptoms down


----------



## andymick32

My 7 year old son took a shot at his first deer at 34 yards last evening with his pap along side and missed. It was a really good buck too. I've gone over shot placement with him many times beforehand, but he showed me where he aimed and it was high for some unknown reason and now I feel like I failed preparing him. He shoots dead on out to 40 yards too. Oh well, he's young and he'll learn, I just feel bad for him as he went from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Be advised Covid is still around...I mentoined a few posts back about the wedding Laurie and I went to in Waynesboro Va....got word yesterday that 21 folks have testes positive for Covid (mostly the bridal party and their significant others), but the newlywed husband is really bad shape and he's 29 in excellent physical shape as he finished a triathalon 2 weeks before his wedding and has a centrury ride scheduled in the Monongahela for next weekend...kinda sucks for them, but to be honest it's the first reminder of what we went through that I've had in a while...can't remember the last time I even thought about it......


Yeah, Covid is till a thing. Hope everyone gets over it quick.

Wife and I went to Disney September 10 both got Covid. She started with symptoms our 4th day there, me 2 days later. We cut the trip short by 3 days and came home right after she got sick so I was home for my symptoms. Fever and tiredness lasted 4 days or so, then it was cold/allergy symptoms for about 2 weeks, lost taste and smell. Taste is back, smell is still weak, coming back. I've had the flu, it was worse, and even a few colds I had were as bad. Went to a wedding Oct 15 and people have been reporting they got Covid there. Not us, we're fine but it's definitely still around, always will be.


----------



## LetThemGrow

andymick32 said:


> My 7 year old son took a shot at his first deer at 34 yards last evening with his pap along side and missed. It was a really good buck too. I've gone over shot placement with him many times beforehand, but he showed me where he aimed and it was high for some unknown reason and now I feel like I failed preparing him. He shoots dead on out to 40 yards too. Oh well, he's young and he'll learn, I just feel bad for him as he went from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows.


Been there. Now I can look back and see that it was an essential life lesson and made my son a better person. We parents need to be OK with failure, it is not the end of the world. What the child does after that failure reflects on what they’ve seen in us.


----------



## 12-Ringer

andymick32 said:


> My 7 year old son took a shot at his first deer at 34 yards last evening with his pap along side and missed. It was a really good buck too. I've gone over shot placement with him many times beforehand, but he showed me where he aimed and it was high for some unknown reason and now I feel like I failed preparing him. He shoots dead on out to 40 yards too. Oh well, he's young and he'll learn, I just feel bad for him as he went from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows.


A 'lower-low' would be a bad hit...maybe something to mention to help?


----------



## hobbs4421

andymick32 said:


> My 7 year old son took a shot at his first deer at 34 yards last evening with his pap along side and missed. It was a really good buck too. I've gone over shot placement with him many times beforehand, but he showed me where he aimed and it was high for some unknown reason and now I feel like I failed preparing him. He shoots dead on out to 40 yards too. Oh well, he's young and he'll learn, I just feel bad for him as he went from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows.


You did not do anything wrong. He knew where to aim and buck fever kicked in and he probably rushed the shot a little or settled for a less than perfect shot. Chalk it up for experience. 
My 9 year old missed one and lost one unfortunately due to lack of experience and buck fever even though we did lots of practice and he knows where to aim. It’s not really anyones fault. Just gotta stay positive and encourage them to do their best not to repeat the same behavior…


----------



## jacobh

Hey I’m 43 and still miss!!! Hard part of learning to hunt


----------



## dougell

Kids are going to fail.That;s how they learn and it's one of the reasons that I refused to ever put my son in a blind.I wanted him to get busted so he knew how not to.


----------



## andymick32

Yes, definitely a learning experience for him. The only other positive is me avoiding another taxidermy bill lol. I still haven't paid for my bear from last season...


----------



## Mr. October

Senate Bill 431 is on its way to Governor Wolf's desk for his signature. This is the bill that eliminates the pink envelope requirement and would allow us to buy our antler less permits off the same portal or license agent as the rest of our licenses. He has been fairly friendly toward hunting legislation but it would still be worthwhile to take a minute to send him a note or call his office to ask him to be sure to sign.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mr. October said:


> Senate Bill 431 is on its way to Governor Wolf's desk for his signature. This is the bill that eliminates the pink envelope requirement and would allow us to buy our antler less permits off the same portal or license agent as the rest of our licenses. He has been fairly friendly toward hunting legislation but it would still be worthwhile to take a minute to send him a note or call his office to ask him to be sure to sign.


I honestly don’t mind the pink envelopes, I’m sure there is a better way, but are we gonna get it? Is waiting in a line at the Walmart a better option? 
Hope it works out for the better.


----------



## nicko

If it actually does pass and gets implemented, a soft roll out where they still retain the ability to mail in for the applications but also allow people to buy them directly at issuing agents can keep the process flowing if the POS sales become problematic.


----------



## Mr. October

HNTRDAVE said:


> I honestly don’t mind the pink envelopes, I’m sure there is a better way, but are we gonna get it? Is waiting in a line at the Walmart a better option?
> Hope it works out for the better.


I think the vast majority of people are going to buy them through the online license sales portal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I think the vast majority of people are going to buy them through the online license sales portal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the tags can be bought online and simply mailed out to us just like the pink envelopes, then it’s a no-brainer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> If the tags can be bought online and simply mailed out to us just like the pink envelopes, then it’s a no-brainer.


I would guess just like current hunting license we either buy and print at license seller or buy online and they mail them? 🤷‍♂️

Wish they would double price to start discouraging guys that suck up tons of tags; or at least raise to Dmap tag cost.


----------



## TauntoHawk

andymick32 said:


> My 7 year old son took a shot at his first deer at 34 yards last evening with his pap along side and missed. It was a really good buck too. I've gone over shot placement with him many times beforehand, but he showed me where he aimed and it was high for some unknown reason and now I feel like I failed preparing him. He shoots dead on out to 40 yards too. Oh well, he's young and he'll learn, I just feel bad for him as he went from the highest of highs to the lowest of lows.


Giving kids opportunities is great, I'm sure most of us didn't get that at 7yrs old but teaching them that hunting is hard and a craft you never fully master is also super important. There was a lot of error in my trial and error youth and while I'd like my kids to be more prepared and trained than I was those moments are part of the process. 


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

As long as some wait for their hunting license I sure would t want to wait that long for a 2nd round doe tag. It would never get here on time


----------



## ZDC

New sight came in, only had time to get it dialed in for 10 and 20. From what I can tell from the 10 shot I took it is a bit better than my old sight. Especially in low light situations.( Old sight didn't have clear plastic on the front, the pins on this one are much brighter) 
It was surprising how much technology in even sights changed in the last years.( Lot more metal on the new sight but it actually feels lighter, definitely an upgrade) And this sight isn't anything to crazy.


----------



## ZDC

Took apart the old one and this is what broke


















I thought that the rail had just cracked, not that an entire section had been ripped off. No wonder it was wobbling so much.


----------



## jlh42581

Went back where I had seen the bucks last week. Tried a different spot I thought they were coming from, was wrong, again.

Go to walk out there one stands in the scrape. Ran from my head lamp.

They are entering the food with the wind at their back. My best guess is they figure their eyes can handle that and let the nose make sure no one comes from behind.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Fun night…knew my daughter was off work and warm pizza waiting so I didn’t even pick up the bow….although when she was broadside at 15 I did think about it. My son’s buck has us looking good on meat, and I’d like to see him get a doe…I guess I’m getting old and soft. 🙃 A young buck came out and chased all 5 of these around until dark…


----------



## gberinger

nicko said:


> If the tags can be bought online and simply mailed out to us just like the pink envelopes, then it’s a no-brainer.


I think there will be a lot more demand for doe tags with an easy process. I know growing up- the pink slips confused me and I never got them in on time. If you can now pay 7 bucks at checkout for your online license I think more people will just add them on. Not saying it’s necessarily a bad thing- but I think areas with tough quotas will sell out a lot faster and to people who historically didn’t buy them. 2 tags in a tough wmu will be a thing of the past.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Think I’ll take off tomorrow…forecast isn’t really spectacular over next week so might as well start logging time on stand. A few young bucks are definitely thinking about does….good luck to anyone else going!!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Thinking about doing the same. The last buck I passed is getting bigger by the day with the upcoming forecast.

The next one to cross paths with me might not be so lucky... no matter which end of the antler scale he falls in


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Whether that bill passes or not, mandatory big game tag reporting needs to be enforced, harvest or not! People act as if it's such a hassle to report. You can do so online... or take a minute to fill out the postage paid report card(s) they already supply you with.

I can envision people getting pretty heated over it, but don't report and you don't get the privilege of purchasing said tags the following year.


----------



## gberinger

AjPUNISHER said:


> Whether that bill passes or not, mandatory big game tag reporting needs to be enforced, harvest or not! People act as if it's such a hassle to report. You can do so online... or take a minute to fill out the postage paid report card(s) they already supply you with.
> 
> I can envision people getting pretty heated over it, but don't report and you don't get the privilege of purchasing said tags the following year.


It really is quite simple. Takes 2 minutes. Is your concern that pgc isn’t getting accurate harvest numbers or people are taking multiple deer on the same tag?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

gberinger said:


> It really is quite simple. Takes 2 minutes. Is your concern that pgc isn’t getting accurate harvest numbers or people are taking multiple deer on the same tag?


Both


----------



## rugger2

Was going to take a few days off next week but I am not so sure now with the temps. Hopefully it cools off the following week.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> As long as some wait for their hunting license I sure would t want to wait that long for a 2nd round doe tag. It would never get here on time


Most get their licenses in a couple days. The mail back from the Treasurers office takes far longer.


----------



## Mathias

Saw this guy yesterday, pretty elusive little characters


----------



## CBB

Just cant catch one in the daylight but they are around ao still in the game


----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> Most get their licenses in a couple days. The mail back from the Treasurers office takes far longer.


Oh I saw guys asking if anyone got theirs on here figured it took a long time. I had one doe tag take forever here but usually get mine back from treasurer witching a week or 2


----------



## Bucket

I don't "like" the pink envelope system, but I don't hate it either. It's always worked as intended and been timely. I'd much rather do that than have to stand in line at WalMart, which is getting to be the only place we can get a license over the counter. I'd definitely be making my purchases on-line.


----------



## jacobh

I wish Pa would do like Md. go online buy a license and print it on your printer. Everyone gets 2 doe tags for Pa and that’s it. Print and go hunt


----------



## jlh42581

I dont understand why you need any type of physical tag. Shoot deer, take (timestamped) photo, submit photo of deer and meet reporting requirements at the same time.

Ala Peanut Butter Sandwiches


----------



## Mr. October

In a tree this morning and it has been a comedy of errors. I’m just going to fling my bow at the next animal I see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Let a nice 8 go about an hr ago. Had 4 inch devils. Beautiful symmetrical rack but rut is almost here and hate to end it early


----------



## ZDC

I bought my license online this year, took 2 minutes and it came in the mail a week later.

I wish we could do doe tags like that too. Just select what WMU you want and you have it a week later. Pay with card, would be so much easier.

I also wish you could only hold 2 doe tags at one time ( you can buy another after you fill tag and report harvest). So then the people that buy 3-6 doe tags and don't fill a single one don't exist. Those tags could go to someone who needs them because they have to many does in their area, or they rely on deer as their main food source. But right now they can only get 3 because they were all bought up by people who aren't going to fill them.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Yearling 6pt buck and doe here…hoping something soon moves thru again.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck all


----------



## Scott99

Mr. October said:


> In a tree this morning and it has been a comedy of errors. I’m just going to fling my bow at the next animal I see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was me last Friday. Makes for great stories


----------



## Gene94

And on a morning I was very excited about, my dogs decided to take their first ever excursion up through the woods. They always stayed in or right around the lawn before this[emoji3166]First to my little food plot, then backtracked and trailed me to my tree[emoji849]









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha they just want to be with u Gene


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> In a tree this morning and it has been a comedy of errors. I’m just going to fling my bow at the next animal I see


I ended up not getting out... more details about the comedy of errors would be appreciated


----------



## LetThemGrow

The steady ENE wind forecast is actually light and variable here. If nothing by noon I may call off an all day sit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Of course it happens this way....some may remember the concentrated effort I put in this spring on a particular set of sheds...turns out I found one side of the good buck that I was after.....I was also pretty certain I located what could be this buck's lair....get a call last night from a guy we took shed hunting with us....guess where he's hunting and guess what he shot.....you can't make this crap up!!!! I'm leaving the office now to 'help him track' as he hasn't been able to make any headway in that regard. I am hoping it wasn't the big guy I know is still in that general area. This is a relatively new bowhunter and this is the first buck he's shot. He is certain he hit it as he has his arrow and some blood, but sounds relatively lost. I know the property is public, but still stings a little that he went in there, especially when he has three very good private spots to hunt. When I asked him about the buck specifically, his response, 'it happened so fast the two doe came running by and I was going to shoot one of those, so I was already at full draw when he came into the picture, I saw a rack and shot..." OH BOY......

Fingers crossed for several reasons.

This was the side I found…


----------



## nicko

You might need to stop being too generous with your public land intel Joe.


----------



## CBB

Thats why i dont tell people squat. You cant trust them.

I have a small circle i hunt with.


----------



## ZDC

Im more than happy to direct people to spots and stuff. But if it's one of my private spots or a place I know a buck I am going to target is at , I don't talk about those places.


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> In a tree this morning and it has been a comedy of errors. I’m just going to fling my bow at the next animal I see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So at the point I posted this, I had:
1. Realized I left my bow hanger in a tree in South Jersey last week and had to improvise a way to have my bow in the tree.
2. Got busted by a big doe whilst trying to unhook my bow from my jury rigged bow hanger.
3. Was just about to trigger my release on another big doe when she put her tail up and ran. It was a giant coyote. I was at full draw but couldn't get a clear shot at him.
4. Got to full draw and had a perfect opportunity to kill a big doe . . except I forgot to take my glasses off and I can't even see my pins with my glasses on. 

So that was all enough fun. I decided to climb down. I have an original Summit Bushmaster from when they were first made of aluminum. I lowered my bow, unfastened the seat, and removed the strap that holds the seat section tight to the tree. I lowered the foot platform and as soon as I put a little tension on it to lower the top and "ping". The cable managed to come undone somehow. The seat part was around chest height and I was about 16' off the ground. This was the worst possible scenario. Thank God I had my safety line on. 

My plan was to get my feet loose, stand against the tree, pull the base back up and re-attach it. Naturally, the safety line that connects the two pieces broke. 

So there I was . . hanging from the seat 16' off the ground. I wrapped my left arm through the frame of the climbing part and tried calling loudly for help. No response. Nobody to be seen. Okay. 9-1-1 it is. I was able to get my phone out, hit the button 5x and ge the SOS option to come up. I got connected to a very helpful 9-1-1 operator who very quickly dispatched police, fire, and rescue. The first responder was a local police officer who was also a hunter. He was able to re-attach the base to my bow haul line and I was able to pull it up and re-attach it to the tree as I hung from my safety line. Once the base was re-attached, I could stand on it. There was still the matter of getting to the hand climber which was severely wedged into the tree from me hanging on it. 

During the 9-1-1 call I was able to lower myself down and just hang from the harness but my left arm was still tired and weak from dangling from the seat so I didn't have the strength to hug the tree and lift my feet up. The officer was able to toss me a branch that I could use to wiggle the hand piece loose and drop it down so I could reach it. Once I did that, I was able to successfully de-tree myself. Thought not before an ambulance, firetruck, and a dozen other emergency personnel arrived with a ladder.

Moral of the story:
1. ALWAYS WEAR YOUR SAFETY HARNESS. ALWAYS!
2. Double check those stand connections before and after climbing.
3. Inspect and replace things like safety lines. 

Anyway, alls well that ends well. It's one of the few days I wish I stayed home and worked instead of going hunting.


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> This is a relatively new bowhunter and this is the first buck he's shot. He is certain he hit it as he has his arrow and some blood, but sounds relatively lost. I know the property is public, but still stings a little that he went in there, especially when he has three very good private spots to hunt. When I asked him about the buck specifically, his response, 'it happened so fast the two doe came running by and I was going to shoot one of those, so I was already at full draw when he came into the picture, I saw a rack and shot..." OH BOY......


Did he back out or pressure him immediately. 
That's a common mistake with the newer hunters.


----------



## nicko

Wow Pete.....that's excitement nobody needs. Glad to hear you were able to get down safely and none the worse for wear.

My very first time out taking my brand new LW sit n climb for a test spin, being new to climbing stands, I neglected / didn't know to connect the stabilizer straps that keep the seat section and platform tethered together. I was sitting in the seat getting ready to climb higher when me feet nudged the platform and I watched it chatter down the telephone pole I chose as my test "tree". I was on local gamelands so nobody around. The platform luckily dug into the pole and came to a stop just within reach enough that I was able to wiggle out of the seat, hang from my arms on the seat frame, and get my feet onto the platform. 

I haven't used that climber in a few years but I never forgot about the stabilizer straps after that.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Glad you're ok! 
I'd say you had more than enough drama for one day, if not an entire season. 
Not sure I'd be able to get back in a tree shortly after something like that as I'd probably be a bit shaken for a bit, are you going out again tomorrow?


----------



## Schleprock1

Glad your safety equipment worked like it should have. Makes me think again about something like the treestand wingman that lowers you to the ground.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> Thats why i dont tell people squat. You cant trust them.
> 
> I have a small circle i hunt with.


I overheard my dad on the phone with one of his buddies about 6 years back, mentioning one of my hunting spots. If there was any truth to the saying that looks could kill, the look I was giving him would have surely killed him


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Glad you're ok!
> I'd say you had more than enough drama for one day, if not an entire season.
> Not sure I'd be able to get back in a tree shortly after something like that as I'd probably be a bit shaken for a bit, are you going out again tomorrow?


It's October 29. OF COURSE I'm hunting tomorrow.  Though I've already decided I'm not using my climber. I need to get a new safety line for it and want to figure out a way to make the the cable can never come disconnected again. I'm thinking a cotter pin or similar may work. Worst case, I'll buy one of the newer designs or a stand like @12-Ringer has.

Also, I want to retrieve my bow hanger so I'll hunt NJ tomorrow. I'm also thinking a dozen first responders, lights, and sirens may have disturbed my PA spot a tad.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Glad your safety equipment worked like it should have. Makes me think again about something like the treestand wingman that lowers you to the ground.


I had the same thought around 9:20 this morning.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Wow Pete.....that's excitement nobody needs. Glad to hear you were able to get down safely and none the worse for wear.
> 
> My very first time out taking my brand new LW sit n climb for a test spin, being new to climbing stands, I neglected / didn't know to connect the stabilizer straps that keep the seat section and platform tethered together. I was sitting in the seat getting ready to climb higher when me feet nudged the platform and I watched it chatter down the telephone pole I chose as my test "tree". I was on local gamelands so nobody around. The platform luckily dug into the pole and came to a stop just within reach enough that I was able to wiggle out of the seat, hang from my arms on the seat frame, and get my feet onto the platform.
> 
> I haven't used that climber in a few years but I never forgot about the stabilizer straps after that.


I fully expected a giant buck to stroll by while I was hanging there . . .


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> I had the same thought around 9:20 this morning.


I wonder if we could get a group buy price?


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I fully expected a giant buck to stroll by while I was hanging there . . .


This buck is no monster but two years ago on the first hour of the first day of my November Potter trip, this buck strolled out 15 yards next to me as I was on my top stick and holding a lone wolf alpha stand in my hand and supporting it with my knee…… and videoing with my phone.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Multi-tasking at its finest Nick . 

The real question is... if you weren't hanging on the tree like a monkey humping a football, would you have shot him?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Glad all ended well Pete. This thread has all sorts of adventures. 😉

I decided to climb down as nothing happened last 4 hours. Wasn’t expecting a prime day but thought maybe a few bucks would meander around the bedding areas? Sounds like E wind didn’t hurt action elsewhere…

Maybe I’ll take a quick spin on bike then try somewhere else tonight. By then we will know if Joe is clinically depressed. 😬


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Multi-tasking at its finest Nick .
> 
> The real question is... if you weren't hanging on the tree like a monkey humping a football, would you have shot him?


I've wondered that a few times. This took place at 1:00pm. I pulled onto the lease at 11:30am, parked on the pipeline to eat a sandwich and immediately saw a buck cross the pipeline at this same spot. 5 minutes later, I saw another buck cross the same spot. Foolishly, I wanted to first go check out a location where I relocated a stand during the summer and spend about 45 minutes there before wondering what I was thinking. I just watched two buck cross the same spot in the middle of the day and I decide to walk in the other direction????? 

If I had gone right to that tree as I should have and gotten set up, I still don't know if I would have shot. 1st hour or the 1st day......


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Glad all ended well Pete. This thread has all sorts of adventures. 😉
> 
> I decided to climb down as nothing happened last 4 hours. Wasn’t expecting a prime day but thought maybe a few bucks would meander around the bedding areas? Sounds like E wind didn’t hurt action elsewhere…
> 
> Maybe I’ll take a quick spin on bike then try somewhere else tonight. By then we will know if Joe is clinically depressed. 😬


What is a quick spin? 20...30 miles?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nope not clinically depressed. Didn’t take very long to find him, not the deer I thought but he couldn’t be any happier. 

For the record, I don’t have a problem sharing, I really don’t. What I don’t understand though is why folks have to be covert about it. I probably would have helped him pick a spot and hang a stand and maybe even recover it last night. Instead he was worried I’d be mad and held out on the info…cost him the hind end as some critters chewed on it a little .

Anyway, all is good..guy got his first buck and we’re a one buck state so he’s done buggering up that area.

BTW….I HATE TICKS!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man Pete....glad it all worked out....


----------



## jlh42581

Im 3 for 3 on people I thought would never go back and hunt spots I took them without me. I dont do it anymore. "Where you going?" I havent decided, too many variables. Only way you might have an idea is to see my truck, which to the avg person suggests nothing, not a hunting sticker on it.


----------



## andymick32




----------



## Mr. October

I'm going to add a couple clips to my stand and file a couple grooves in the cover for them to ride in. I think that will solve any future issues.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Glad all ended well Pete. This thread has all sorts of adventures. 😉
> 
> I decided to climb down as nothing happened last 4 hours. Wasn’t expecting a prime day but thought maybe a few bucks would meander around the bedding areas? Sounds like E wind didn’t hurt action elsewhere…
> 
> Maybe I’ll take a quick spin on bike then try somewhere else tonight. By then we will know if Joe is clinically depressed. 😬


LOL! I could have done without this morning's adventure.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> What is a quick spin? 20...30 miles?


25….back on stand, jumped a fawn getting here, wind still light and variable even though all forecasts are sticking to steady E. 🙄


----------



## rogersb

Covered a little over 6 miles looking for bear sign. Found plenty of poop but nothing really fresh to get excited about. Thinking about hitting Thomas Darling tomorrow.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well the fawn came past and that was that. Surprisingly slow day, try again tomorrow but not optimistic with these goofy winds.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A turkey, a buck or even another doe from the property I'm heading to will be on the menu tomorrow morning. However, I probably won't even hear a turkey, see a legal buck and any doe I see will probably be out of range. 

My pessimistic optimism usually doesn't let me down... one way or the other


----------



## CBB

Pretty solid night. 4 does feeding right by me and a shooter at 100... picked the wromg tree


----------



## gberinger

Saw 20+ deer tonight. Most were way out in the distance but had 2 does and 2 fawns come through behind me at about 40 yards. One forky came through around 5:00 and was definitely acting rutty. Was on a mission.

saw in the distance a big bodied deer cross the creek and then about 10 white tails flag and scatter. Unknown if they were being chased by a buck or just spooked. Overall saw deer and movement at least every 20 minutes from the time I sat in the stand at 3:30. Nothing worth shooting (or close enough to shoot) but a nice change from seeing maybe 1 doe per sit lately.


----------



## nicko

BAM!!!!!! One game down. Three more to go.

*PHILS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> BAM!!!!!! One game down. Three more to go.
> 
> *PHILS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Being up early yesterday and knowing I was getting up early this morning, I didn't stay up to watch but WOW! Who would have EVER believed the Phillies would specialize in improbable comebacks? What a game 1!!!!!


----------



## Bigmike23

Think it's gunna be an ugly one today. Dropped milkweed a few times on the way In so far and holy hell is the wind nutty


----------



## jlh42581

You know when the Phillies win a world series a recession always follows.

I'm taking the last of my sweet morning time here before daylight savings. Hopefully they didn't mow down this stand I wanna go too with the trees.


----------



## CBB

Not in a hurry this morning. Kimda torn on which stand to sit. Had a big burly 7pt at a scrape not long ago on cell cam. Hes just not what im after. I call this last week of october scrape week so i thinkin im heading into a bottom with a swirling e wind and crossing my fongers that one of the 2 shooters shows up


----------



## Bigmike23

Had a pile of deer under me so far in the dark. Feeling optimistic.


----------



## ZDC

Wind is light but weird here. Not sure how things will play out but happy to be out none the less


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Wind is light but weird here. Not sure how things will play out but happy to be out none the less


Same. 30 minutes before daylight I bumped a buck and does 100 yards from stand. Not the best start. Beautiful out here though!


----------



## nicko

Good luck to all getting at it today.


----------



## ZDC

Very hard to resist shooting the big doe at 12 yards
They followed my trail in. I put some of the bucks pee that I shot opening day on my boots


----------



## ZDC

Surprisingly came from down wind,

Probably the best cover scent I've used is putting pee from a deer I already shot into a mason jar and using some of that one the boots.

Now just need a buck to do the same thing 😂


----------



## Lcavok99

I've been playing cat and mouse with a shooter buck all morning. Its been chasing a doe and making scrapes all around the tree for the past hour and a half but won't come closer than 40-50 yards. It's also so thick where I'm at most 40 yard shots are un shootable. I'm gonna get aggressive and move my stand to where it's frequenting at lunch time 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Just had a shooter bear 90 yards out. Stayed to the thick cover and out away from me. Please come back lol


----------



## renagde

Shot this guy yesterday in 2A. Not my biggest buck with a bow but definitely my biggest accomplishment. Started shooting compound when I was 10 and always dreamed about shooting a Black Widow. Bought one less than 6 weeks ago and shot this on the first day of my hunt. Couldnt be more thankful.


----------



## jlh42581

Got me another on the public this morning


----------



## ZDC

renagde said:


> Shot this guy yesterday in 2A. Not my biggest buck with a bow but definitely my biggest accomplishment. Started shooting compound when I was 10 and always dreamed about shooting a Black Widow. Bought one less than 6 weeks ago and shot this on the first day of my hunt. Couldnt be more thankful.
> View attachment 7727534





jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7727545
> 
> View attachment 7727544
> 
> 
> Got me another on the public this morning



Looks tasty 

You guys making the rest of us look bad 😂


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the nice bucks jhl and renagde!!!!

Deer starting to hit the ground.


----------



## ZDC

renagde said:


> Shot this guy yesterday in 2A. Not my biggest buck with a bow but definitely my biggest accomplishment. Started shooting compound when I was 10 and always dreamed about shooting a Black Widow. Bought one less than 6 weeks ago and shot this on the first day of my hunt. Couldnt be more thankful.
> View attachment 7727534





jlh42581 said:


> View attachment 7727545
> 
> View attachment 7727544
> 
> 
> Got me another on the public this morning



Looks tasty 

You guys are making the rest of us look bad😂


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well my vital error was saying it's been warm and really slow on camera why don't I skip that Halloween weekend hunt so I can go to that wedding and birthday party with you. 


This morning, head a little foggy from festivities I awoke to a slammer 9pt ripping apart the scrape I 100% would have been sitting over with a perfect wind for the spot. Every other camera lit up with at least some level of buck activity. 

Congrats to the guys that killed, it certainly seems like it turned the corner on. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats guys. Glad it’s just me that’s struggling at the moment.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> Had a pile of deer under me so far in the dark. Feeling optimistic.


If it was like my morning they disappeared at daylight. But hey . . I got up and down from the tree without having to call 9-1-1 so there's that.


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats guys. Glad it’s just me that’s struggling at the moment.


You and me both, very dead this morning and yesterday morning.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I will begin hunting with earnest Halloween morning.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7727499
> 
> 
> Very hard to resist shooting the big doe at 12 yards
> They followed my trail in. I put some of the bucks pee that I shot opening day on my boots





ZDC said:


> Surprisingly came from down wind,
> 
> Probably the best cover scent I've used is putting pee from a deer I already shot into a mason jar and using some of that one the boots.
> 
> Now just need a buck to do the same thing 😂


 I haven’t been following the thread much. I’m assumingyou shot a buck in another state opening day?


----------



## Johnboy60

Just got in. Heard some hard chasing but just got a glimpse of a tail. Tested out a heated vest I got for Christmas last year. Should have bought one a long time ago.


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> Just got in. Heard some hard chasing but just got a glimpse of a tail. *Tested out a heated vest I got for Christmas last year. Should have bought one a long time ago.*


That's what I thought after I bought one. Which one did you get? I have the Scentlok heated vest.


----------



## Johnboy60

Mine is a Venustas 7.4 volt model. They sell them on Amazon. Mine only has heat on the back and chest.

Venustas Men's Heated Vest with Battery Pack 7.4V, Lightweight insulated Electric Vest https://a.co/d/egc3OtQ


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> I haven’t been following the thread much. I’m assumingyou shot a buck in another state opening day?


He was a little unicorn buck, the point measured a touch over 2.5 inches, so thankfully was able to use an antlerless tag. I thought he was a doe and if I knew it was a young buck I wouldn't have shot him. 

He had tall grass behind him and the little point blended in perfectly.


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> Mine is a Venustas 7.4 volt model. They sell them on Amazon. Mine only has heat on the back and chest.
> 
> Venustas Men's Heated Vest with Battery Pack 7.4V, Lightweight insulated Electric Vest https://a.co/d/egc3OtQ


I had to buy a separate power bank for my vest. The battery is like carrying a small brick but has plenty of juice for cold days when I run it a lot.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> You and me both, very dead this morning and yesterday morning.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I’ve talked to a few others with same results. One theory is that lack of acorns keeps deer from slowly traveling to bed; they just walk straight back from destination source and bed by first light. Would explain bumping deer 30 minutes before light in an area they used to pass thru 30 minutes after sunrise. Not typical weather or wind either, I know deer are still living their life but I haven’t adjusted to those conditions yet. 😬


----------



## Mr. October

Johnboy60 said:


> Just got in. Heard some hard chasing but just got a glimpse of a tail. Tested out a *heated vest* I got for Christmas last year. Should have bought one a long time ago.


I got one 2-3 years ago. Best piece of equipment I have bought since I got my first hand muff. I have enough battery power to last for an all day sit. When it's really cold, that think under a jacket is like having a personal furnace.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u guys getting bucks. Nice to see some falling


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> I’ve talked to a few others with same results. One theory is that lack of acorns keeps deer from slowly traveling to bed; they just walk straight back from destination source and bed by first light. Would explain bumping deer 30 minutes before light in an area they used to pass thru 30 minutes after sunrise. Not typical weather or wind either, I know deer are still living their life but I haven’t adjusted to those conditions yet. 😬


Yesterday for me deer were moving until almost 9:00. In fact, I didn't see or hear a deer in the dark yesterday morning. Weird. That said, I wish the buck that came by at 7:00 this morning had waited about 10 more minutes.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’m hearing same results last few days. Slow. My cell cams aren’t sending pics either, and that’s up in 3b. Guys I know hunt 4c and 5c. Same movement. Slow or skunked. Absolutely refreshing and perfect out today though,


----------



## LetThemGrow

j.d.m. said:


> Absolutely refreshing and perfect out today though


For sure on the weather (unless u like deer movement 😜)….here too. An ancient king said “let all the trees of the forest sing for joy”….


----------



## jacobh

I got a pic today at 10:30 of a doe with 2 fawns everything else is between 11-2 in the dark


----------



## CBB

I didnt see a deer this morning. Couple similar reports from friends. Sure was a nice chilly morning

Congrats to you guys killing.


----------



## J_Burk

nicko said:


> I had to buy a separate power bank for my vest. The battery is like carrying a small brick but has plenty of juice for cold days when I run it a lot.


I also picked up the scentlok heated vest and you are correct about the battery being a brick! Love it so far though


----------



## jlh42581

It was dead till it wasn't. I had a hot doe show up with two shooters. I missed the first one. He was at 32, I shot 30 and assumed he would duck. He did not.

The doe came back with the buck I missed. I was watching him. He blew out hard, I was crushed. Hung the bow up, 30 seconds later I hear a grunt and here comes the one I shot. He was at 20, drilled him with a black hornet that broke the offside leg. He crashed at the creek.

It took me till 130 to quarter him and get out. Get to the truck dying of thirst. Truck doesn't start. Kept bumping it, finally it cranked. Meat is in game bags in a trash bag in a cooler full of ice.

Headed to Illinois in 3 weeks.

My pa season has been a game of right conditions and events changing when I least expect it.

It's just getting going. Today was my first morning hunt.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Waited till enough light to see and headed in this morn, in my spot for about 45 minutes when 2 doe came in and milled around from 80 down to 25yds over the next 40 minutes. Never had a shot I liked and they got a pass. 10 minutes after they went out of view a little spike came in and followed there trail with his nose to the ground.

Uneventful rest of the sit till I started walking out just before 11am (last deer seen at 9:06), walked right up on a doe that was doing her best you can't see me rendition...and she never did get up either. A bit further ahead another was bedded that left me get almost as close but she didn't stay in bed. 

No turkeys seen or heard this am, shocking!


















What happened next was definitely not how I wanted to end my morning hunt...

I cut across cut corn fields on my way back to the truck, still a few hundreds to go but I had just got near the road when I heard something noisily coming up the bank on the other side of it.
When it crested the top I saw the bald head and wondered why it was up on it's feet at that hour and where it was heading to. Thinking a buck was in pursuit I made ready but soon saw something I didn't want to see. She was stumbling around and moving very slow, an obvious casualty of last weeks gun season overlap that got away from someone.

She was in bad shape with a useless dangling leg and a spreading infection. Watching her only reconfirmed in my mind what needed to be done and when I got the chance, I put her out of misery 😢.

















Brother-in-law noticed a bunch of fresh scrapes on his way in this morn that weren't there last Saturday, but saw no deer. Dad's been battling a sinus cold issue on top of what he already deals with and has only been out once or twice all season. My BIL has an obligation this afternoon to attend and is likely done for the day. I probably will call it a day as well.


----------



## jacobh

Great Job AJ. Man they’re strong animals but hate to see them suffer!!


----------



## CBB

Letting the spot i hunted last evening simmer a bit before i go back in. I didnt bump the shooter i saw very hard but after he was tired of my calling he turned and moved off the opposite direction. Out in a different setup now with low expectations. Maybe playing too cautious but im not seeing any major rut activity in person or on cam so going to try the slow play.....


----------



## nicko

You did the right thing AJ. Good thing you were in the right spot to end her suffering.

Not sure I’d even want to consider eating any of that meat.


----------



## superslamsam

I'm not complaining, because they have the same right to hunt as I do, but small game hunters and turkey hunters have screwed up my last three sits. Leaving for the state of Indiana tomorrow for a week then back to PA for the last two weeks. Hopefully some of the pressure from other hunting dies down.


----------



## ZDC

Sitting in the far corner of a corn field now. Hopefully get a crack at a doe. 

Walking in I saw a few turkeys and as I'm typing this I hear a few deer walking down below me. I'm just waiting for them to move up into the field


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> You did the right thing AJ. Good thing you were in the right spot to end her suffering.
> 
> Not sure I’d even want to consider eating any of that meat.


I feel I did the right thing, not the first time I've finished one but I'll be thinking about it for a while just the same.

Sad thing was it was only a 70-80lb fawn. Assuming it was shot with an in-line or possibly by a youth with a rifle that was too green to get another shot off... because a young deer hit that hard won't be moving very well after, not like a bigger deer "could" anyway. Either way just some speculation on my part.

Stuff I've read on here makes me think some guys would just discard that leg and salvage the rest, never mind that infection circulating through the bloodstream all week in the warm temps, no thank you sir. I'll give you a dollar if try some


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> Senate Bill 431 is on its way to Governor Wolf's desk for his signature. This is the bill that eliminates the pink envelope requirement and would allow us to buy our antler less permits off the same portal or license agent as the rest of our licenses. He has been fairly friendly toward hunting legislation but it would still be worthwhile to take a minute to send him a note or call his office to ask him to be sure to sign.


Since this is an open forum and we are all supposedly allowed to voice our opinions, I'll give mine and say I am NOT in favor of this.

To be fair, what exactly is so difficult about the current process? If you follow the basic instructions (they give a little check box on every envelope to help) and put it in the mail on time, I would wager that every single resident gets at least one doe permit in the primary WMU they request. Additionally, for every person here griping about not getting their doe permits a few months ago, I bet every single one of you got the permits you were awarded, in time for any opener you may have had.

I do not find the current process difficult. Personally when we have to drop those pink envelopes in the mail, things are starting to get real for hunting season again.

I really think this could open Pandoras box, maybe shifting to a lottery system right out of the gate. But all for progress right?


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I feel I did the right thing, not the first time I've finished one but I'll be thinking about it for a while just the same.
> 
> Sad thing was it was only a 70-80lb fawn. Assuming it was shot with an in-line or possibly by a youth with a rifle that was too green to get another shot off... because a young deer hit that hard won't be moving very well after, not like a bigger deer "could" anyway. Either way just some speculation on my part.
> 
> Stuff I've read on here makes me think some guys would just discard that leg and salvage the rest, never mind that infection circulating through the bloodstream all week in the warm temps, no thank you sir. I'll give you a dollar if try some


There's a reason I didn't comment looks tasty.

However the back straps and the football roast and the steaks and the tenderloins and the flanks and a few lbs of burger meat sound good right about now.

So yeah I would have just discarded the leg and kept the rest 😂


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> There's a reason I didn't comment looks tasty.
> 
> However the back straps and the football roast and the steaks and the tenderloins and the flanks and a few lbs of burger meat sound good right about now.
> 
> So yeah I would have just discarded the leg and kept the rest 😂


Maybe if it was the zombie apocalypse I'd eat it, till then... 🤣


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Maybe if it was the zombie apocalypse I'd eat it, till then... 🤣


I guess you didn't get the memo 

The zombies apocalypse started a few years ago


----------



## ianb1116

Not a damn thing tonight…

So far, I’ve seen a yearling this year. That’s it. This time last year I’d passed on double digits does and small bucks. It’s amazing how one spot can be so hot one year but completely dead the next.

ETA: doe under the stand now. But no arrows flying this close to the rut.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ianb1116 said:


> Not a damn thing tonight…
> 
> So far, I’ve seen a yearling this year. That’s it. This time last year I’d passed on double digits does and small bucks. It’s amazing how one spot can be so hot one year but completely dead the next.
> 
> ETA: doe under the stand now. But no arrows flying this close to the rut.


I've probably had an afternoon or 2 this season when I didn't see any movement till the last 10-20 minutes.

Before your edit I was going to say shame on you for writing off the wishing hour


----------



## ianb1116

AjPUNISHER said:


> I've probably had an afternoon or 2 this season when I didn't see any movement till the last 10-20 minutes.
> 
> Before your edit I was going to say shame on you for writing off the wishing hour


Lol yup. Ended up having a small spiker follow the doe in. Definitely was interested in the doe and even put his nose down. She took off, he hung around and grazed. My season deer count tripled in the last ten! 🥴


----------



## ZDC

Well had a big doe at 17 yards. 


drew back
went up onto my knees to shoot over grass
put red 20 yard pin behind deers shoulder
fire

At the shot there was no sound of impact , she dropped onto her side rolled over and got up and ran away. 

Luckily arrow was clean, no blood , no hair. Just a dumb archer and a fast doe. 

Problem was after changing my bow sight the red pin is now 25 yards. 

I'm glad that I missed clean rather than having a spine shot or hitting back straps.


----------



## hobbs4421

Ouch, sorry to hear! I’ve had days like that. Sucks, but ya gotta get through it and not let it mess with your head. Things will come together


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> Well had a big doe at 17 yards.
> 
> 
> drew back
> went up onto my knees to shoot over grass
> put red 20 yard pin behind deers shoulder
> fire
> 
> At the shot there was no sound of impact , she dropped onto her side rolled over and got up and ran away.
> 
> Luckily arrow was clean, no blood , no hair. Just a dumb archer and a fast doe.
> 
> Problem was after changing my bow sight the red pin is now 25 yards.
> 
> I'm glad that I missed clean rather than having a spine shot or hitting back straps.


Can’t you adjust that pin to 20 yards?


----------



## ZDC

hobbs4421 said:


> Can’t you adjust that pin to 20 yards?


Yeah , but it's a 5 pin sight. I would have to find something to do with the extra pin. 

Im gonna take tomorrow after church to just shoot a few hundred shots at 20 yards. Because missing such a gimme shot is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Mr. October

huntin_addict said:


> Since this is an open forum and we are all supposedly allowed to voice our opinions, I'll give mine and say I am NOT in favor of this.
> 
> To be fair, what exactly is so difficult about the current process? If you follow the basic instructions (they give a little check box on every envelope to help) and put it in the mail on time, I would wager that every single resident gets at least one doe permit in the primary WMU they request. Additionally, for every person here griping about not getting their doe permits a few months ago, I bet every single one of you got the permits you were awarded, in time for any opener you may have had.
> 
> I do not find the current process difficult. Personally when we have to drop those pink envelopes in the mail, things are starting to get real for hunting season again.
> 
> I really think this could open Pandoras box, maybe shifting to a lottery system right out of the gate. But all for progress right?


As you said, all are entitled to their opinion. And I'll agree the original process was basically effective for 1 or 2 permits But these days, the USPS is extremely overburdened and far less efficient than it once was. Treasurers offices can't hire the help they used to to handle the load, and why continue this archaic, paper process when all other licensing is done at the push of a button? And when you want to get that 3rd permit (I get permits for the 3 different areas i hunt) the search ensues for an additional pink envelope. And how much do those things cost the game commission to print anyway?

Tag allocations and processes will otherwise not change. Just the way you buy your actual permit. I'm not sure what the big downside is to eliminating the treasurers and doing away with the extra paperwork.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

huntin_addict said:


> Since this is an open forum and we are all supposedly allowed to voice our opinions, I'll give mine and say I am NOT in favor of this.
> 
> To be fair, what exactly is so difficult about the current process? If you follow the basic instructions (they give a little check box on every envelope to help) and put it in the mail on time, I would wager that every single resident gets at least one doe permit in the primary WMU they request. Additionally, for every person here griping about not getting their doe permits a few months ago, I bet every single one of you got the permits you were awarded, in time for any opener you may have had.
> 
> I do not find the current process difficult. Personally when we have to drop those pink envelopes in the mail, things are starting to get real for hunting season again.
> 
> I really think this could open Pandoras box, maybe shifting to a lottery system right out of the gate. But all for progress right?


I'm not entirely for it if what I've read is true. I'm a pessimistic optimist so I'll lean more towards a possible Pandoras box on changes the bill "could" make if passed.

Will the "round" system still be in effect, or once they go on sale will they sell them continuously till their ALL gone? Is there going to be an "X" amount one person buy at one time if they go the latter route? Sounds all well and good if your one of the first to get in line, but what happens if you're not?
The thing to think about no matter how that goes is... it's a first come first serve basis. Imagine doe tags going on sale, then everyone scrambling to login at the same times to purchase them. Websites bottleneck and have ques... if you can't get in or can't do so fairly quickly after they go on sale you could be sheet out of luck period.

If your used to getting however many doe tags you want most years, this bill could change that depending on how this process would be structured.

It would make getting doe tags much easier and quicker providing you can go online but what if your at work, you don't have time to struggle logging in or to wait in a que... or even have access to a computer when the tags go on sale. 

Perhaps I'm making a mountain out of a molehill but the changes the bill could make raises an eyebrow for me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Yeah , but it's a 5 pin sight. I would have to find something to do with the extra pin.
> 
> Im gonna take tomorrow after church to just shoot a few hundred shots at 20 yards. Because missing such a gimme shot is absolutely ridiculous


I have a sharp knife for cutting shirttails! Then you can eat that shirttail and tell me if it's tasty or not 😂


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm not entirely for it if what I've read is true. I'm a pessimistic optimist so I'll lean more towards a possible Pandoras box on changes the bill "could" make if passed.
> 
> Will the "round" system still be in effect, or once they go on sale will they sell them continuously till their ALL gone? Is there going to be an "X" amount one person buy at one time if they go the latter route? Sounds all well and good if your one of the first to get in line, but what happens if you're not?
> The thing to think about no matter how that goes is... it's a first come first serve basis. Imagine doe tags going on sale, then everyone scrambling to login at the same times to purchase them. Websites bottleneck and have ques... if you can't get in or can't do so fairly quickly after they go on sale you could be sheet out of luck period.
> 
> If your used to getting however many doe tags you want most years, this bill could change that depending on how this process would be structured.
> 
> It would make getting doe tags much easier and quicker providing you can go online but what if your at work, you don't have time to struggle logging in or to wait in a que... or even have access to a computer when the tags go on sale.
> 
> Perhaps I'm making a mountain out of a molehill but the changes the bill could make raises an eyebrow for me.


The only thing the bill is changing is the removal of the requirement to purchase doe permits via the pink envelope system through treasurer's office. Day one of 1st round, the allocations will be set. You go on-line or to a license agent and buy you permit the same way you bought your license.

Repeat for non-residents.

Repeat for 2nd round.

Repeat for "over the counter sales".

It is certainly possible for the PGC to decide to dole out permits some other way as far as the 1st round, 2nd round etc. But there was nothing stopping them from doing that before. The bill has nothing to do with how many or how permits are issued. It just removes the requirement to mail a check to the county treasurer in a special envelope to buy them. 

I'm really puzzled over why this would be bad?


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I have a sharp knife for cutting shirttails! Then you can eat that shirttail and tell me if it's tasty or not 😂


Only if the shirttail is made of some type of meat that's goes good on a smoker


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Only if the shirttail is made of some type of meat that's goes good on a smoker


Gotta a little Lady Gaga in you do ya? I'm not sure a meat shirt would be overly conducive for deer hunting, maybe bear though!


----------



## j.d.m.

Agreed, the pink envelope “requirement” is the weak link in the process. Permits will still be managed the same way for all rounds, and then over the counter sales will go faster. The visit to the county treasurer did kinda regulate the purchases. They were selling only as fast as hunters were able to get there during business hours. For me that meant driving a good distance to the nearest county that sells them. (Lehigh stopped selling a few years ago). I’d have to drive to Easton. Then do it m-f , 8-4. Now i can just go to Walmart or any issuing agent. But all the normal rounds will still be the same. 

My buddy shot a good 8 tonight. Following right behind a doe. I myself saw absolutely nothing. No deer, nothing.


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> Yeah , but it's a 5 pin sight. I would have to find something to do with the extra pin.
> 
> Im gonna take tomorrow after church to just shoot a few hundred shots at 20 yards. Because missing such a gimme shot is absolutely ridiculous


Yeah sounds like it would be good to get some practice in with the new sight. What’s your thoughts on the following pin settings:
1- 20 yards
2- 30
3- 40
4- 50
5- 60 yards.
For anything in between split the difference between the pins. Example: 25 yards just split the difference between the 20 yard pin and the 30. When I had a multi-pin sight this worked well for me. 10 yard increments makes it easier on the mind when buck fever sets in.
Regardless of what you decide, good luck be safe have fun and practice like crazy so ya don’t have a repeat…
God bless.


----------



## hobbs4421

So… I have some loved ones who are requesting venison jerky and at some point I’d like to hook em up.
What do I need to buy to make this process simple and effective?
Any tips would be helpful as this is something I e never even come close to mastering.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Gotta a little Lady Gaga in you do ya? I'm not sure a meat shirt would be overly conducive for deer hunting, maybe bear though!


So I should make a shirt from corn and peanut butter. 

I would have more animals around me than a Disney princess


----------



## Mr. October

Beautiful morning to be in the NJ woods. I have a big doe down and reported and back in the stand to see if anything with antlers comes along. Good to know I have a fresh supply of venison on the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

At this point i play the pink envelope game as a formality. In case im somewhere else and decide to shoot a doe. 
Most seasons im content with DMAP..
Set my alarm for midnight, wake up log in, buy tags and go back to bed. 2 for ANF and 2 for Collins Pines. I got a 2F this year for one area i hunt thats not DMAP and havent hunted there yet this year. 

I have to admit i think PA online system sucks. From the actual PGC website to the licensing system. 

I downloaded the Missouri app last year qhile we were driving on out hunt for my dad and i. Withing 20 minutes we had our tags. My son and buddy did the same thing. Very easy to use, very easy to report your kill. Simple App...

I think we should be focusing more on Sunday hunting than pink envelopes. Id rather be in a tree this morning.


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> I think we should be focusing more on Sunday hunting than pink envelopes. Id rather be in a tree this morning.


I think no hunting Sunday is stupid. The rule was so that people in colonial times would attend church. Also because your not supposed to work on Sundays, keep the Lord's day holy.

But here is the thing now a days, not everyone goes to church and nobody is making a living hunting or trapping anymore. Even if your a devout Catholic you could still hunt on Sunday as long as it's not your main job. 

I myself wouldn't be able to go Sunday morning because I would be at church. But I'd love to be able to have an afternoon sit.


----------



## nicko

Was bringing Maisy back from a morning run and saw this 2 1/2 year-old staring into a stand of arborvitaes a mile from my house.


----------



## Johnboy60

ZDC said:


> I think no hunting Sunday is stupid. The rule was so that people in colonial times would attend church. Also because your not supposed to work on Sundays, keep the Lord's day holy.
> 
> But here is the thing now a days, not everyone goes to church and nobody is making a living hunting or trapping anymore. Even if your a devout Catholic you could still hunt on Sunday as long as it's not your main job.
> 
> I myself wouldn't be able to go Sunday morning because I would be at church. But I'd love to be able to have an afternoon sit.


As you know we already have three straight Sundays to hunt now starting on Nov. 13 this year. The Good Lord made farmers stewards of their land. I respect their and other people’s preference that hunting is closed on Sundays. I remember the days when Archery season in PA closed at the end of October just when the rut was kicking in and if you shot a doe you were done for the year. Now we have almost three full weeks into November including a Sunday and what a blessing that has been for archers across the state.


----------



## j.d.m.

Wife calls me outside at midnight last night.. says a weird noise in the small 4 acre tree farm. I go out and it’s 2 buck sparring pretty good. I later see the body of one walking away. We never have buck here until the sweet smell of ❤❤ In the air. It’s on.


----------



## jlh42581

hobbs4421 said:


> So… I have some loved ones who are requesting venison jerky and at some point I’d like to hook em up.
> What do I need to buy to make this process simple and effective?
> Any tips would be helpful as this is something I e never even come close to mastering.


Dehydrator and a jerky kit will be the most effective way to end up with something good. Slice the meat thin with the grain. When you think it needs to go further in the dehydrator you're on the verge of going to far, start monitoring real close and pull earlier than later. Obviously not raw.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I think 3 out of the last 4 mornings a decent on up to great bucks have been in the same scrape at 8am all with good winds for that stand and I'm getting a little panicked I'm missing "it" and need to get north. 



Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Obviously it's far out so it'll probably change. But if it holds up I'm not gunna bother with my best locations until that front comes through. For NEPA. And we hunt that Sunday as well


----------



## jacobh

Way better then my forecast in SE Pa mid 60s for next week and a half


----------



## nicko

At least weatherwise and temperatures, I think I made the right decision to bump my potter trip from this week to the following week.

My first day of hunting will be 11/7 but the rest of the week takes a welcome downturn in temperature


----------



## Johnboy60

It’s like an extended Indian summer. This has normally been the start of my two week bowhunting vacation but due to circumstances beyond my control I took a new job so hunting will be limited to evenings and weekends. Kind of bummed but am grateful for the new job which will hopefully get us through to retirement.


----------



## jlh42581

Remember though now starts that transition to morning movement. Your daily low is the temp for the next morning. So even though the afternoon isn't ideal the movement shift should nullify it.


----------



## Mr. October

Putting the "Utility" in SUV in NJ this morning. I dropped her off at a butcher in Mullica Hill and came home via the blue route and 422. Between Salem, NJ and my house outside Reading I counted a dozen freshly killed bucks along the highway. They are definitely moving. 

Also, there was a guy dropping off an 8 pointer he killed in the Pine Barrens. What a classic pine barrens deer. It was TINY! I swear he shot a jackalope or one of Santa's reindeer. It couldn't have weighed 70 lbs despite having a decent set of antlers.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Pete


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> Remember though now starts that transition to morning movement. Your daily low is the temp for the next morning. So even though the afternoon isn't ideal the movement shift should nullify it.


I'm seeing a ton of movement in the mornings and almost nothing in the evening on cam while its still getting low enough for frost, this morning I had movement til 11am 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Oh . . and Pete's pro tip of the day for those having trouble seeing deer, just get your range finder out. Better than any deer call or opening a thermos.


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> Oh . . and Pete's pro tip of the day for those having trouble seeing deer, just get your range finder out. Better than any deer call or opening a thermos.


Mine is, have somewhere to be so you can barely make it out in time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Oh . . and Pete's pro tip of the day for those having trouble seeing deer, just get your range finder out. Better than any deer call or opening a thermos.


That's a surefire way to see deer as they often show up when you least expect or when you aren't paying full attention.

...and I thought you were going to say something like if you're having trouble seeing deer than don't forget to wear your glasses 
You have to take yours off to be able to shoot as well, right? That would suck man. Have you ever tried contact lenses?

My pro tip is from last year. If you spend too much time glassing a group of ladies out in the bushes, you might get caught with the bino's in your hand instead of the bow when a good buck ends up in your lap.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> That's a surefire way to see deer as they often show up when you least expect or when you aren't paying full attention.
> 
> ...and I thought you were going to say something like if you're having trouble seeing deer than don't forget to wear your glasses
> You have to take yours off to be able to shoot as well, right? That would suck man. Have you ever tried contact lenses?
> 
> My pro tip is from last year. If you spend too much time glassing a group of ladies out in the bushes, you might get caught with the bino's in your hand instead of the bow when a good buck ends up in your lap.


Yeah. I keep mine on a lanyard and, hopefully, remember to pop them off and let them fall before I draw. I failed to do that on Friday and missed a chance a doe similar in size to the one I killed today. If that had worked out, the one today probably would have gotten a pass but I can see the bottom of the freezer.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The thing with the rut is it happens every year at about the exact same time no matter how warm or cold it is. 

I don't want to see warmer temps this time of year either but it's not like the rut just stops because of them. The downside is more activity will occur after hunting hours when its coolest but that doesn't mean you can't get lucky during the day too. The draw of the scent a hot or nearly hot doe has will trump everything, it's not like a buck is going to think it's too hot to get laid this week and I'll wait for next week when it's supposed to be cooler.

If you have off but think it's too warm to hunt your best spot(s) then hunt elsewhere till you think the temps suit it. I would hate to not be out this time of year because I could miss a great opportunity in spite of a warm spell, as they say, you never know.


----------



## jacobh

Taunto same with me. Only day pics I’ve had last 2 days were between 10-11


----------



## Jamesgordonss

Good choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Check out deez nuts










Wife and u went to some sawtooth oaks i know about and picked some for seed. I already have about 40 established sawtooth oaks from seed out back. Now that we've timbered there will be some more room to plant more. 

I also have some Fuji apple seeds
Some deer pear seed 
A couple hybrid chestnut seed.. 

I'll be planting a pile of trees next year if i get lucky and get them all to start


----------



## CBB

I should add there was an ol timer there that told me i was wrong, i was picking chestnuts. I said huh, thought they were sawtooth oak. He replied snarkily no theyre chestnuts. I said ok, have a nice day... lmao


----------



## CBB

Chestnut....


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> View attachment 7728376
> 
> 
> 
> Chestnut....


Huh. Looks like a Tribble. 😀


----------



## Bucket

My season to this point has been pretty much a bust. Work has limited my scouting and hunting. The time i have been able to get out, has produced very little result. To the pount that i have only seen 4 deer while in stand. Friday night i get set up in an area where i know there are deer, but the cameras show everything moving after dark. Saw movement about 4:30 and id'd it as a buck. It walked to about 45 yards and laid down.....for over an hour! Finally at 6:15 i figured it was now or never. Hit the grunt tube softly a couple times to get it up. It worked, although it really didnt seem to interested in what was making the noise. It wandered into 32 yards and i put one into the pumphouse. 

I fuess i can consider it a successful season, but to this point, i have still only seen 5 deer. I still have a couple doe rags and will be scouting for next year, but it has been a frustrating season.


----------



## jlh42581

I got both backstraps, front shoulder and a hind quarter done today. Probably finish cutting Tuesday and grind this week.

$80 to have one cut up is a steal if you count your time. I put 4 hours in it today. Till I'm done 8 hours before I get to bologna. $10/hr is hardly worth my time. I do like to know how my cuts are done. There's something to be said for that. I cut off as much of the fat and silver as I can within reason.

If you've never made tacos out of slow cooked shanks you're missing out. Don't grind those.


----------



## nicko

My processor for basic cuts and wrapping is $100 on the nose. And I know I’m getting my deer from him. I have no problem paying someone when I know it’s going to get done right.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Bucket said:


> My season to this point has been pretty much a bust. Work has limited my scouting and hunting. The time i have been able to get out, has produced very little result. To the pount that i have only seen 4 deer while in stand. Friday night i get set up in an area where i know there are deer, but the cameras show everything moving after dark. Saw movement about 4:30 and id'd it as a buck. It walked to about 45 yards and laid down.....for over an hour! Finally at 6:15 i figured it was now or never. Hit the grunt tube softly a couple times to get it up. It worked, although it really didnt seem to interested in what was making the noise. It wandered into 32 yards and i put one into the pumphouse.
> 
> I fuess i can consider it a successful season, but to this point, i have still only seen 5 deer. I still have a couple doe rags and will be scouting for next year, but it has been a frustrating season.


Congrats on the buck!

I know what you meant, but... doe rags! 

I've had seasons like that but thankfully not since 2015. Passed a 5pt buck on my first sit in the archery season that year and then had the biggest buck I've ever seen just out of range on Halloween. Didn't see many deer that archery season and rifle was much worse. Deer were there but I apparently had my deer magnet set to repel much more often than not.

I'd send a few your way if I could get them to do it, I've seen 54 in 11 sits so far.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> My processor for basic cuts and wrapping is $100 on the nose. And I know I’m getting my deer from him. I have no problem paying someone when I know it’s going to get done right.


You changed processors last year after that incident with the backstrap horsesheet right.

My processor is pretty cheap...$0. Guess that's to be expected when you do your own though.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> You changed processors last year after that incident with the backstrap horsesheet right.
> 
> My processor is pretty cheap...$0. Guess that's to be expected when you do your own though.


Not back straps… Tenderloins. I still use the same processor but I pull the tenderloins myself before dropping the deer with him.


----------



## nicko

My sister-in-law in Baltimore sent this to us today… On the other side of their fence in the neighbors backyard. She said it has 13 points. Stud.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Not back straps… Tenderloins. I still use the same processor but I pull the tenderloins myself before dropping the deer with him.


That guy jipped you those on 2 occasions didn't he. Did he ask you why you pull them out now instead?

I knew what you meant and actually thought the same thing but we are incorrect in calling them that technically


----------



## tyepsu

Drove the 5 and a half hours from where I now live in Ohio to where I grew up in north central Pennsylvania, to hunt this week with my 81 year old dad. Hopped down to wally world and got my bear tag as there are a fair amount of bear on my parents property. Looks like fall turkey just came in Saturday, so I can shoot a buck, doe, turkey or bear this week. I won't shoot a doe, unless I shoot a buck first. This week is all about building more memories with my dad.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*^^^* I was just going to ask if anyone else was going to hunt for a Halloween buck or doe tomorrow. EDIT... or for a turkey or bear.


----------



## Bigmike23

gunna hit my C and some B tier spots next couple of days hoping for a bear


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've never hunted for bear, haven't seen a turkey at my favorite spot this time of year in over a decade and the resident doe are the potential bait...so Halloween buck hunting I am.

One thing that will be different this year for that spot is the corn is still standing, it's usually picked by the 2nd to 3rd week or so of October, though it could be picked any day now.
I have a love hate thing with standing corn but if I kill a buck there while it's still up, I'll probably wish it was left unpicked a little longer every season  

Good luck to those hitting the woods this week!


----------



## rambofirstblood

AjPUNISHER said:


> *^^^* I was just going to ask if anyone else was going to hunt for a Halloween buck or doe tomorrow. EDIT... or for a turkey or bear.


Planning all day tomorrow even though its calling for rain all day.
I've been seeing bucks and getting pics.
Its go time.
I'll hunt dark to dark every day for the next few weeks at least.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bucket

jlh42581 said:


> I got both backstraps, front shoulder and a hind quarter done today. Probably finish cutting Tuesday and grind this week.
> 
> $80 to have one cut up is a steal if you count your time. I put 4 hours in it today. Till I'm done 8 hours before I get to bologna. $10/hr is hardly worth my time. I do like to know how my cuts are done. There's something to be said for that. I cut off as much of the fat and silver as I can within reason.
> 
> If you've never made tacos out of slow cooked shanks you're missing out. Don't grind those.


Years ago i found a guy that made the best bologna. Loved it! One year i went to pick up my deer and he said, "you get X ponds of burger" went to a big cooler and pulled out X lbs. 100% certain he had no idea where it came from. It was the last time i used them. I still miss the bologna, but i process my own deer now and know for certai where it can from and how it was handled.

I spent today processing. Got it quartered, deboned and steaks cut. Tomorrow i will grind the rest. I take my time and trim a lot, but it is worth it.


----------



## Bucket

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats on the buck!
> 
> I know what you meant, but... doe rags!
> 
> I've had seasons like that but thankfully not since 2015. Passed a 5pt buck on my first sit in the archery season that year and then had the biggest buck I've ever seen just out of range on Halloween. Didn't see many deer that archery season and rifle was much worse. Deer were there but I apparently had my deer magnet set to repel much more often than not.
> 
> I'd send a few your way if I could get them to do it, I've seen 54 in 11 sits so far.


Ha....after reading this again, the celebratory beverage must have influenced my spelling. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> *^^^* I was just going to ask if anyone else was going to hunt for a Halloween buck or doe tomorrow. EDIT... or for a turkey or bear.


I usually have pretty good luck on Halloween but the forecast looked a bit rainy so I opted out this year.


----------



## hobbs4421

1st day if my rut vacation. It’ll be a Halloween hunt! Getting out this morning while the wife and kids are at school and work, and then I’ll be available for the evening festivities (trick or treating). Good luck to those going out!


----------



## CBB

Good luck to you guys out there this morning. Ill be out after work.


----------



## nicko

Came into the spot blind so I had to wait for things to pink up just a little bit to pick a tree and get setled.




























Locked and loaded.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick they have to start soon


----------



## ZDC

I would love to be out but it's supposed to rain from 4-8 pm. I'm watching the forecast, if it changes I'll probably be out


----------



## 12-Ringer

a little bit of bump and run happening in Potter, nothing too drastic at least in the areas we're in...brother said two doe came screaming by with a bigger deer in tow, grunting loudly, but he couldn't put any antlers on it...said was about 50 yards away....


----------



## tyepsu

Beautiful morning to be on my parents property in Tioga County, 3A. So far 2 doe and a fawn.


----------



## Bigmike23

Finally had a big one on cam last night at 930. Gets me a little excited now


----------



## nicko

The thought of blueberry pancakes gets me a little excited right about now.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> You might need to stop being too generous with your public land intel Joe.



Years ago Joe gave me some intel on some public land spots when i first started bow hunting. Always appreciated it, but what i took away from the conversation was less the specific spots and more the terrain and features he described that made it good. We had a nice discussion over lunch on this particular place and the features that made it a solid spot. I probably only hunted the spot once, but took away the knowledge from that conversation to go out and find some spots of my own on other pieces of public. I know not everyone thinks the same but i viewed that conversation as a learning experience and not just a "here's your new spot". I wish other people would do the same when someone offers help like Joe does to so many.


----------



## ZDC




----------



## hobbs4421

jlh42581 said:


> Dehydrator and a jerky kit will be the most effective way to end up with something good. Slice the meat thin with the grain. When you think it needs to go further in the dehydrator you're on the verge of going to far, start monitoring real close and pull earlier than later. Obviously not raw.


Thanks! I sliced all the meat yesterday. Going to come up with a good marinade and either dehydrator or figure out how to do it in the oven.


----------



## vonfoust

Cell cams stink! Some of you already heard my complaint but here goes.
Was excited to hunt one particular stand this weekend as it was showing an east wind. Rare that we get them and this stand is really the only one that it works. It's the spot I usually get bucks on cam and I have had a cell cam there since I first got one. Get set up at 3 and realize that the wind is swirling and milkweed seeds are headed straight to the opening that the main trail is on. Make the decision to get down and move since the east wind is predicted for Saturday as well and don't want to chance ruining the spot. 
Get set up in another spot, complete other end of the place. Check in on the cell cams. Picture of me walking past one of them. THEN, not 15 minutes after I left, in fact 5 minutes after my picture was taken hustling to the other spot, an older buck is headed past the stand I just left. I'd have rather not known.


----------



## yetihunter1

apologize this is a long one…..

So I got back this weekend from a spontaneous trip to Bradford county with KylePA. He invited me up to his cabin for the weekend and I was able to get the wife to let me go even though she had work till almost 11pm Friday night.

Got up there Thursday Night and decided to hunt spots Kyle was familiar with in the am so we wouldn’t bumble around in the dark. Friday am I was on a gas line, sweaty and freezing because I picked a tree with a million branches to climb. Didn’t see any deer but did see my first ever fisher which was cool. Kyle had a buck running a doe above him.

Got down around 10 and got some food. Then we walked the gamelands looking for fresh sign. Only found one good scrape way back in. So we decided to go to the gas line again. It had rubs, fresh scrapes (dirt sitting on top of leaves fresh) and chasing that morning.

set up on the opposite side of the pipeline in a big double trunk oak and it was around 430 I start hearing walking behind me. It’s thick so I can’t see anything past 40yds. Then I hear walking infront of me. Look out across and here comes a small spike with another deer in tow making a rub back in the timber. He finally comes to the edge and I see a nice standard PA 8pt.

I decide I’m taking him, even though I have bigger deer I’m chasing at home. I have never shot a buck upstate with my bow and the whole experience was just too cool to pass up. I ran an arrow through him at 30yds and watched him run off. So now I wait since Kyle is still hunting 150yds away. Around 6 a doe pops out between us and smells him. She runs down the line to me and I stop her at 20yds and shoot her. She takes off in the other direction.

Legal light ends and we get down and check the arrows. Doe has some guts on it but also good blood so we go to the buck first. He went 100yds down hill and crashed. Go to pull out my tags and THEY ARE MISSING!!!!! Go check my pack, the camp, base of trees and call my wife to see if they are at home. Nothing….

we get the buck back to camp and get the doe in the am…and I call the warden to explain my issue. He comes out, gives me tags and says get your replacements and mail me that buck and doe tag and your good. Solid guy who was very nice and worked with me so I could keep my deer since my tags are lost somewhere deep in the Bradford county woods somewhere. All and all a great experience with some stress involved at the end.


----------



## Bad_News

Hunted last Thursday, Friday, and Saturday on 3D public land. 

Had a 2 year old 8 come to 8 yards first thing Thursday morning. Decided to pass on him. Didn't see anything the rest of the day. 

Friday morning went into a spot I had hunted turkey this spring and found a tree in the dark. Started seeing doe at about 9am and ended up seeing 5 different groups (two doubles, three singles) all heading different directions and all out of bow range. No bucks in tow. Left that spot around 1245 after not seeing anything once it got real sunny and warm. Evening hunt in a spot with lots of nice size rubs and scrapes. Not a deer came through. 

Saturday I went to another different spot off a clear cut and had something walk under my platform as soon as I got set up at about 6 am but couldn't see it in the dark. No other action all day. 

Went for a drive with the fiancee Sunday evening and saw an absolute brute of a 10 with 13 doe on a private field adjacent to the public. Didn't really look like it was rutting though just all eating some green clover. Further down the road saw a 6 with a doe down in where I can hunt. 

Really debating on when to strike next. Have 3 more vacation days I can use but don't like this warm weather this week. I kinda want to make a play on the big 10 but I would be going into unknown territory. Sitting at work stewing for the time being. 

What's are yinz thinking about this upcoming week? Saying "screw the weather it's the rut" or waiting for some cooler Temps to strike? I saw one small buck chasing a doe but that was two weeks ago now. No other rutting activity observed. Thinking it may not be really "on" yet.


----------



## hobbs4421

vonfoust said:


> Cell cams stink! Some of you already heard my complaint but here goes.
> Was excited to hunt one particular stand this weekend as it was showing an east wind. Rare that we get them and this stand is really the only one that it works. It's the spot I usually get bucks on cam and I have had a cell cam there since I first got one. Get set up at 3 and realize that the wind is swirling and milkweed seeds are headed straight to the opening that the main trail is on. Make the decision to get down and move since the east wind is predicted for Saturday as well and don't want to chance ruining the spot.
> Get set up in another spot, complete other end of the place. Check in on the cell cams. Picture of me walking past one of them. THEN, not 15 minutes after I left, in fact 5 minutes after my picture was taken hustling to the other spot, an older buck is headed past the stand I just left. I'd have rather not known.


That’s a bummer! I understand playing the wind and making adjustments when the wind changes, but sometimes I think we over think things and complicate things when we don’t need to. I generally just sit it out even when the wind shifts. This time of year ya never know where the deer are going to go or where they will come from so it might just be better to sit tight and finish the hunt from the initial stand. I wonder if people scare more deer moving to there other stands than the eye would have just staying out. Good luck on your future hunts


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> apologize this is a long one…..
> 
> So I got back this weekend from a spontaneous trip to Bradford county with KylePA. He invited me up to his cabin for the weekend and I was able to get the wife to let me go even though she had work till almost 11pm Friday night.
> 
> Got up there Thursday Night and decided to hunt spots Kyle was familiar with in the am so we wouldn’t bumble around in the dark. Friday am I was on a gas line, sweaty and freezing because I picked a tree with a million branches to climb. Didn’t see any deer but did see my first ever fisher which was cool. Kyle had a buck running a doe above him.
> 
> Got down around 10 and got some food. Then we walked the gamelands looking for fresh sign. Only found one good scrape way back in. So we decided to go to the gas line again. It had rubs, fresh scrapes (dirt sitting on top of leaves fresh) and chasing that morning.
> 
> set up on the opposite side of the pipeline in a big double trunk oak and it was around 430 I start hearing walking behind me. It’s thick so I can’t see anything past 40yds. Then I hear walking infront of me. Look out across and here comes a small spike with another deer in tow making a rub back in the timber. He finally comes to the edge and I see a nice standard PA 8pt.
> 
> I decide I’m taking him, even though I have bigger deer I’m chasing at home. I have never shot a buck upstate with my bow and the whole experience was just too cool to pass up. I ran an arrow through him at 30yds and watched him run off. So now I wait since Kyle is still hunting 150yds away. Around 6 a doe pops out between us and smells him. She runs down the line to me and I stop her at 20yds and shoot her. She takes off in the other direction.
> 
> Legal light ends and we get down and check the arrows. Doe has some guts on it but also good blood so we go to the buck first. He went 100yds down hill and crashed. Go to pull out my tags and THEY ARE MISSING!!!!! Go check my pack, the camp, base of trees and call my wife to see if they are at home. Nothing….
> 
> we get the buck back to camp and get the doe in the am…and I call the warden to explain my issue. He comes out, gives me tags and says get your replacements and mail me that buck and doe tag and your good. Solid guy who was very nice and worked with me so I could keep my deer since my tags are lost somewhere deep in the Bradford county woods somewhere. All and all a great experience with some stress involved at the end.
> View attachment 7728804
> 
> View attachment 7728805
> 
> View attachment 7728807
> 
> View attachment 7728806
> 
> View attachment 7728803


Congrats. That's a great evening.


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> apologize this is a long one…..
> 
> So I got back this weekend from a spontaneous trip to Bradford county with KylePA. He invited me up to his cabin for the weekend and I was able to get the wife to let me go even though she had work till almost 11pm Friday night.
> 
> Got up there Thursday Night and decided to hunt spots Kyle was familiar with in the am so we wouldn’t bumble around in the dark. Friday am I was on a gas line, sweaty and freezing because I picked a tree with a million branches to climb. Didn’t see any deer but did see my first ever fisher which was cool. Kyle had a buck running a doe above him.
> 
> Got down around 10 and got some food. Then we walked the gamelands looking for fresh sign. Only found one good scrape way back in. So we decided to go to the gas line again. It had rubs, fresh scrapes (dirt sitting on top of leaves fresh) and chasing that morning.
> 
> set up on the opposite side of the pipeline in a big double trunk oak and it was around 430 I start hearing walking behind me. It’s thick so I can’t see anything past 40yds. Then I hear walking infront of me. Look out across and here comes a small spike with another deer in tow making a rub back in the timber. He finally comes to the edge and I see a nice standard PA 8pt.
> 
> I decide I’m taking him, even though I have bigger deer I’m chasing at home. I have never shot a buck upstate with my bow and the whole experience was just too cool to pass up. I ran an arrow through him at 30yds and watched him run off. So now I wait since Kyle is still hunting 150yds away. Around 6 a doe pops out between us and smells him. She runs down the line to me and I stop her at 20yds and shoot her. She takes off in the other direction.
> 
> Legal light ends and we get down and check the arrows. Doe has some guts on it but also good blood so we go to the buck first. He went 100yds down hill and crashed. Go to pull out my tags and THEY ARE MISSING!!!!! Go check my pack, the camp, base of trees and call my wife to see if they are at home. Nothing….
> 
> we get the buck back to camp and get the doe in the am…and I call the warden to explain my issue. He comes out, gives me tags and says get your replacements and mail me that buck and doe tag and your good. Solid guy who was very nice and worked with me so I could keep my deer since my tags are lost somewhere deep in the Bradford county woods somewhere. All and all a great experience with some stress involved at the end.
> View attachment 7728804
> 
> View attachment 7728805
> 
> View attachment 7728807
> 
> View attachment 7728806
> 
> View attachment 7728803


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

hobbs4421 said:


> Thanks! I sliced all the meat yesterday. Going to come up with a good marinade and either dehydrator or figure out how to do it in the oven.


Last time I tried a sweet and spicy using bbq sauce, soy sauce, brown sugar ,little bit of spicy hot sauce , salt , pepper, maple steak rub, a pork rub. It turned out pretty good. 

That's the thing about jerky, there really isn't a wrong way to do things as far as a marinade.


----------



## nicko

Single doe with a bit of a bum leg 25 yards….but getting along fine.


----------



## nicko

She’s within 20 but getting a pass. Freezer is still pretty full.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats yeti what a great sit!!!


----------



## CBB

Work sucks


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Cell cams stink! Some of you already heard my complaint but here goes.
> Was excited to hunt one particular stand this weekend as it was showing an east wind. Rare that we get them and this stand is really the only one that it works. It's the spot I usually get bucks on cam and I have had a cell cam there since I first got one. Get set up at 3 and realize that the wind is swirling and milkweed seeds are headed straight to the opening that the main trail is on. Make the decision to get down and move since the east wind is predicted for Saturday as well and don't want to chance ruining the spot.
> Get set up in another spot, complete other end of the place. Check in on the cell cams. Picture of me walking past one of them. THEN, not 15 minutes after I left, in fact 5 minutes after my picture was taken hustling to the other spot, an older buck is headed past the stand I just left. I'd have rather not known.


Yeah but.....if you were there many circumstances would have been different and he might not have passed by or worse, you could have spooked him and messed up the spot....you did the right thing....as you maybe can tell; I've been doing a lot of cell cam counseling as of late....they worse part of using them, is NOW you KNOW.....it was always in the back of most of our minds (did I pick the right stand, the right wind, wonder what's happening in the plot/orchard or at the pond on the ridge)....well now as you sit on stand for hours staring at the same blue jays and squirrels that once garnered some of your attention you have to deal with notifications from your phone letting you know you're in the wrong spot (lol)......

In all seriousness, just because he passed on cam after you walked by, doesn't mean he was on his way and would have done it if you were in the tree.....


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah but.....if you were there many circumstances would have been different and he might not have passed by or worse, you could have spooked him and messed up the spot....you did the right thing....as you maybe can tell; I've been doing a lot of cell cam counseling as of late....they worse part of using them, is NOW you KNOW.....it was always in the back of most of our minds (did I pick the right stand, the right wind, wonder what's happening in the plot/orchard or at the pond on the ridge)....well now as you sit on stand for hours staring at the same blue jays and squirrels that once garnered some of your attention you have to deal with notifications from your phone letting you know you're in the wrong spot (lol)......
> 
> In all seriousness, just because he passed on cam after you walked by, doesn't mean he was on his way and would have done it if you were in the tree.....


The milkweed I dropped went to the exact spot his nose was in the picture. My bet is that he never even would have made it that far if I was still there and would have held up out of sight and I never would have known he was in the area. BUT, the sequence of events, while sitting in another, less desirable stand after waiting all season to get in this one, sure is a kick in the groin


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> apologize this is a long one…..
> 
> So I got back this weekend from a spontaneous trip to Bradford county with KylePA. He invited me up to his cabin for the weekend and I was able to get the wife to let me go even though she had work till almost 11pm Friday night.
> 
> Got up there Thursday Night and decided to hunt spots Kyle was familiar with in the am so we wouldn’t bumble around in the dark. Friday am I was on a gas line, sweaty and freezing because I picked a tree with a million branches to climb. Didn’t see any deer but did see my first ever fisher which was cool. Kyle had a buck running a doe above him.
> 
> Got down around 10 and got some food. Then we walked the gamelands looking for fresh sign. Only found one good scrape way back in. So we decided to go to the gas line again. It had rubs, fresh scrapes (dirt sitting on top of leaves fresh) and chasing that morning.
> 
> set up on the opposite side of the pipeline in a big double trunk oak and it was around 430 I start hearing walking behind me. It’s thick so I can’t see anything past 40yds. Then I hear walking infront of me. Look out across and here comes a small spike with another deer in tow making a rub back in the timber. He finally comes to the edge and I see a nice standard PA 8pt.
> 
> I decide I’m taking him, even though I have bigger deer I’m chasing at home. I have never shot a buck upstate with my bow and the whole experience was just too cool to pass up. I ran an arrow through him at 30yds and watched him run off. So now I wait since Kyle is still hunting 150yds away. Around 6 a doe pops out between us and smells him. She runs down the line to me and I stop her at 20yds and shoot her. She takes off in the other direction.
> 
> Legal light ends and we get down and check the arrows. Doe has some guts on it but also good blood so we go to the buck first. He went 100yds down hill and crashed. Go to pull out my tags and THEY ARE MISSING!!!!! Go check my pack, the camp, base of trees and call my wife to see if they are at home. Nothing….
> 
> we get the buck back to camp and get the doe in the am…and I call the warden to explain my issue. He comes out, gives me tags and says get your replacements and mail me that buck and doe tag and your good. Solid guy who was very nice and worked with me so I could keep my deer since my tags are lost somewhere deep in the Bradford county woods somewhere. All and all a great experience with some stress involved at the end.
> View attachment 7728804
> 
> View attachment 7728805
> 
> View attachment 7728807
> 
> View attachment 7728806
> 
> View attachment 7728803


Congratulations on a successful and fun weekend!


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL....yeah cell cam purchases should come standard with ......


----------



## pops423

Gave this guy a pass on Friday morning. Had him at first light at 32 yards trying to decide between beating up my decoy and chasing the doe below him.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Congrats yeti what a great sit!!!


Yeti also let out the part where we should have had two bucks but I came up with a big swing and a miss[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Yeti also let out the part where we should have had two bucks but I came up with a big swing and a miss[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't going to throw you under the bus.....


----------



## Johnboy60

Snapped this pic on the way home from work just now about half a mile from the house. Looks like a nice 10 pt. He was on a doe and in city limits.


----------



## tyepsu

Just got settled in a 2 person ladder stand on my parents property. My dad is 200 yards above me in his blind. Good amount of rubs around me


----------



## jacobh

Uh oh well what happened? How big??






KylePA said:


> Yeti also let out the part where we should have had two bucks but I came up with a big swing and a miss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

All settled for tonights Halloween Edition of cat and mouse. Winds have ****fted a bit but overall not bad conditions. Good luck to all you out this afternoon.


----------



## Gene94

I'm out for a 2-1/2 hour sit in a light drizzle. 57°. One week old baby in the house but my wife was sweet enough to say that it's ok for me to go out this evening!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

On the way almost hit a flock of 4 hens. When walking in I saw a flock of 8 turkeys. Apparently they know they are in season and are supposed to now be seen. Walking in also saw a decent doe. Was contemplating trying to put a stalk on her but decided I was running late enough. 

Got settled down and am waiting to see what comes up from the bedding area


----------



## hobbs4421

Are the deer moving in Pa today? I saw a doe this morning and that was it. Slow and warm. Hope others have better updates than me


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> I'm out for a 2-1/2 hour sit in a light drizzle. 57°. One week old baby in the house but my wife was sweet enough to say that it's ok for me to go out this evening!
> View attachment 7729120
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congrats on the addition to family Gene!!!!


----------



## nicko

hobbs4421 said:


> Are the deer moving in Pa today? I saw a doe this morning and that was it. Slow and warm. Hope others have better updates than me


I’d put it on the warm temps. I was out from first light to noon and saw 2 deer.


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Congrats on the addition to family Gene!!!!


Thanks! He's our 4th boy

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

hobbs4421 said:


> Are the deer moving in Pa today? I saw a doe this morning and that was it. Slow and warm. Hope others have better updates than me


Had pretty good action according to my cameras this morning. Had this tank (body) of a buck come past a camera.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Gene, that buck must weigh a lot! I’d need a hand dragging that one! Lol .
If it’s only a light rain tomorrow I’ll be out in hopes of catching a buck off track.


----------



## Gene94

Just passed this nice 8 point. Screenshots from a video...
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Not sure if I'll see anything because the wind is awful, but I'm just glad to be out. I'm probably going to get up with 30 minutes of light left and try and see if I can spot and stalk.


----------



## Bad_News

Rushed out of work to hit a spot I killed a buck in 2020. No Halloween magic for me this evening. No deer to report.


----------



## jacobh

My cams weren’t showing much tonight either. Very strange


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Extended weather forecast for my area looks good for the heating bill but are rather ugh for deer hunting...


----------



## j.d.m.

Was slow all day. Yesterday showed great camera action…. Sunday…🤬.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I’d put it on the warm temps. I was out from first light to noon and saw 2 deer.


You should have forgotten to bring something along again to liven things up a bit


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> You should have forgotten to bring something along again to liven things up a bit


I would like to think I have gotten my brain farts out of the way… Maybe.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I would like to think I have gotten my brain farts out of the way… Maybe.


I hope any further issues are behind me for the rest of the season but there's still plenty of time left to have more lapses.


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys, haven’t been on here yet this year, but finally got caught up! Haven’t been out much but I start my Rutcation this Friday. 

Things have been pretty slow in 4A but had these two on camera again this morning. This is a piece of public land that I’ve spent the last 2 years learning and it’s finally starting to pay off.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Decided that if the deer wouldn't move towards me I was going to move to them.

I saw some blackbirds fly up fly up about 150 yards away and decided to see what spooked them. As I moved in I heard a deer start running in the corn, never saw what it was.

After kicking up the deer I decided to head to the pond. After cresting the hill I saw a doe around 100 yards away. She saw me but luckily I was fast enough to drop onto my knees and slowly take my bag off, she didn't see me because of the 2 -3 foot high grass. As she started walking off I left my bag and quiver and took my rangefinder and 1 arrow to see if I could get a shot.

I moved into 50 yards and started slowly trailing her as she walked down the path. Once she rounded the bend I moved as fast and as quietly as possible to close the distance. As I got to the corner I found that she didn't go as far as I thought she was only about 25 yards and my rangefinder confirmed that.

But now being fairly close I started thinking that she was a little on the smaller side and I could put my tag on bigger. So I put down my bow and picked up my camera to snap a picture. She saw me take my phone out and turned broadside for the picture. ( I reached out around the patch of tall grass concealing me, I wasn't in the middle of the path) 










Looking back at the picture I'm thinking maybe she was a little bigger than I thought, and I should have probably taken a shot. But there are much bigger does out there. Your never wrong in not shooting. 










Purple dot is where I was when I spotted her green dot is were I tol the picture from, blue path is way I moved. Blue dot is where she was originally white is where she ended up, red is the direction she went. 


Although I didn't shoot, that was one of the more fun hunts so far this year.


----------



## Mathias

Sometimes I wish the PGC would cut back on dropping off mountain lions and coyotes and drop off some deer [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Very very slow here. Still have bucks with bucks not trying to kill each other and pics of does with fawns still. When’s the rut gonna start?? Need to get Jake on a buck plus wouldn’t mind seeing some chasing while in the stand myself


----------



## nicko

Might need camo shorts and t-shirt and thermacell to hunt next next week.


----------



## jacobh

This little guys neck is nowhere even close to swollen. Very


----------



## Schleprock1

Not seeing anything here. My little corner of woods is usually flanked by corn fields. This year the farmer had some health issues and what little corn he did plant he didn't use any weed killer. The corn made it to about 3 feet high and the weeds, 4 feet. That combined with no acorns in the woods and I'm left watching squirrels clean up hickory nuts. 

My only hope is that a buck pushes a doe out of the local backyards and past me in the woods.


----------



## gberinger

jacobh said:


> Very very slow here. Still have bucks with bucks not trying to kill each other and pics of does with fawns still. When’s the rut gonna start?? Need to get Jake on a buck plus wouldn’t mind seeing some chasing while in the stand myself


Same here. One in the front is a 5 point (strange antler setup) and the one in the back is an 8. Wish they were trying to kill each other a bit more these days 🤣


----------



## nicko

Looks like Indian summer is going to continue into the middle of next week upstate as well. Sitting here with a free and open day and I am completely uninspired to go out and hunt.


----------



## jacobh

gberinger said:


> Same here. One in the front is a 5 point (strange antler setup) and the one in the back is an 8. Wish they were trying to kill each other a bit more these days 🤣
> View attachment 7729423


You’d think the little guys would be feeling it a little bit but doesn’t seem to be the case. I’m guessing ruts still 2 weeks out.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> You’d think the little guys would be feeling it a little bit but doesn’t seem to be the case. I’m guessing ruts still 2 weeks out.


Scott, there is one day I consistently have seen deer running all over at the spot we hunt in Berks 5C and at least 2 to 3 years in a row now, that date has been November 20. My guess is that peak breeding has already taken place and the bucks are still fired up and looking for more action.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Sometimes I wish the PGC would cut back on dropping off mountain lions and coyotes and drop off some deer [emoji846]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why, you arnt happy with the state funded chickens? (pheasants)


----------



## dougell

The ditch chickens are a great program if you're into bird dogs.


----------



## jacobh

The chickens are a lot of fun if u can get in to hunt them. Problem is the truck chasers. Lots are filled up and they’re still in stocking down here


----------



## jlh42581

Guy shot a 160 on gamelands down the street two years ago mid day in 70 degree weather this time of year.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> Sometimes I wish the PGC would cut back on dropping off mountain lions and coyotes and drop off some deer [emoji846]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I’m not sure if they still bring in predators to kill deer or not, but the population of deer is low where I hunt and it can account for some boring sits!


----------



## hobbs4421

I screwed up this morning and I am having a hard time getting past it. First thing this morning there was a giant 10 point behind me. I tried to grab my bow and he saw me and took off. Haven’t seen a thing since but he was a giant. Kicking myself for the rookie mistake. I’ll be more prepared next time but it doesn’t make me feel too good today! At least I didn’t do any real damage(like make a bad shot). I gotta get past it and quit being so hard on myself. Lol Where I hunt, there are not a lot of deer, and a buck like that is rare, so I could have messed up the season.


----------



## dougell

The PGC has never brought predators in to kill deer.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> The PGC has never brought predators in to kill deer.


Except when they asked me to move here........


----------



## dougell

Well,that goes without saying yeti.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> You’d think the little guys would be feeling it a little bit but doesn’t seem to be the case. I’m guessing ruts still 2 weeks out.


I hunted saturday afternoon for the first time in two weeks.I just went on a recon mission,not really expecting anything.On the walk in,I saw a couple fresh scrapes and quite a few rubs.About an hour into sitting,a small,short tined 8 point came charging in,nosed around then walked over a small hump.A doe showed up a little later but never came any closer than 60 yards.Just before dark another legal but small buck came in behind me at 20 yards and was thrashing everything he came across.Just as he walked out of sight,that other buck came in like he was on a mission.I don't know what the mission was but he looked serious about something.I scouted some other areas on sunday and saw a pile of rubs and scrapes.This is a good time to be out there and if you get lucky and a hot doe happens to cycle,it's money.


----------



## Mathias

I have no qualms with the deer numbers and don’t subscribe to the crazy PGC conspiracy theories. Now things I don’t like are muzzleloader and rifle days in October, but the instant gratification crowd needs such things… A member here sent me a copy of his email to the PGC the other day. spot on. Want to recruit more young hunters?, give ‘em Sundays where they’re not committed to sports obligations and not stupid add ons like I mentioned above.


----------



## Gene94

I'm stuck at work today but I had buck activity on camera this morning in daylight for only the second day this year. Definitely a hot doe around. More than one buck came past.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> The ditch chickens are a great program if you're into bird dogs.


I've been scouting for them. Got this one patterned pretty good:


----------



## dougell

Is that a shooter?I took my dog out on saturday and she whizzed me off and I whizzed her off.I won't shoot them if she flushes them and she kept flushing them.No point,no bird.She didn't even talk to me on the way home.


----------



## jacobh

Yea tough on pointers all they want to do is run and flush. Hard to pin them down


----------



## ResearchinStuff

as a flushing dog owner, i try not to shoot them unless the dog flushes them.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I hunted saturday afternoon for the first time in two weeks.I just went on a recon mission,not really expecting anything.On the walk in,I saw a couple fresh scrapes and quite a few rubs.About an hour into sitting,a small,short tined 8 point came charging in,nosed around then walked over a small hump.A doe showed up a little later but never came any closer than 60 yards.Just before dark another legal but small buck came in behind me at 20 yards and was thrashing everything he came across.Just as he walked out of sight,that other buck came in like he was on a mission.I don't know what the mission was but he looked serious about something.I scouted some other areas on sunday and saw a pile of rubs and scrapes.This is a good time to be out there and if you get lucky and a hot doe happens to cycle,it's money.


I keep notes on when i encounter a hot doe in certain areas because does come into estrus within the same 3 day window each year. So as long as she isn't shot, there is a good chance around the same time the following year that doe will be hot again and drawing in bucks from all over. And if she is hot then the bucks don't care about the weather, they will be all over her.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Is that a shooter?I took my dog out on saturday and she whizzed me off and I whizzed her off.I won't shoot them if she flushes them and she kept flushing them.No point,no bird.She didn't even talk to me on the way home.


It's not a P&Y rooster but I'm not a trophy hunter. Can't eat the feathers as they say.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> The PGC has never brought predators in to kill deer.


Hard to convince some folks….


----------



## Bad_News

dougell said:


> Is that a shooter?I took my dog out on saturday and she whizzed me off and I whizzed her off.I won't shoot them if she flushes them and she kept flushing them.No point,no bird.She didn't even talk to me on the way home.


My 2 y/o gsp did a great job pointing and holding last season. We've been out 3x this season so far and haven't had one point. All flushing out ahead of us. Not sure if that is a bird problem or a dog problem. 

The first day was mayhem and birds were flying everywhere. I got hit in the forehead by a bb and shot the next bird I saw for my limit and got out of there within 40 mins of starting time. The Bb didn't break the skin but it wasn't a falling pellet it came on horizontally from somewhere probably over 100y away and was low velo but it didn't make me feel very good about being out there.


----------



## nicko

Just pulled in the mail from today and saw a single unwrapped Reese‘s peanut butter cup on our front step. That was some of the candy we gave out last night and since it is likely ours and on my step, that’s a score for me.

If it was not candy we gave out… I guess we all got to go sometime.


----------



## 138104

I guess we post the good with the bad?

I took a day off yesterday to see if I could kill a buck. Just before 8, I had a doe come past on my right. I hoped a buck would be close behind and I was disappointed. There were 2 smaller bucks and a big one. The one buck steered clear, but the smaller one kept going at the larger buck, which pissed him off. He got all stiff and charged the smaller buck, which ran the smaller guy off. At this point, the smaller buck came past me at 20 yards and the big buck followed. As soon as I had and opening, I let it fly. He ran about 50 yards and then stopped and look around. I figured it was a clean miss. He started walking away and then I lost sight of him.

I started glassing where I last saw him and thought he was down. I didn’t see any movement. I texted my buddy who was hunting with me and then heard movement. He was heading back up the hill across from me. I climbed down to see if I could find the arrow, but no luck. I found blood and decided to back out.

After waiting 2 hours, we took up the trail. Blood was good, but after 100 yards it was getting tough to find. After about 200 yards, we lost blood. End up searching as best we could and found no more blood. He never bedded down, so hope it wasn’t fatal. This is similar to what happened last year, but ended up seeing that buck on camera 2 weeks later no worse for the wear. I hope the same thing happens with this buck. Makes me sick not knowing.

After we we backed out again, we found the arrow. It was clean except for a bit of blood. No residue or anything on the arrow. I think I either grazed him.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## nicko

That sucks Dave. With no blood on the fletchings, I agree that that sounds like a grazing hit.


----------



## macaduna

hobbs4421 said:


> I screwed up this morning and I am having a hard time getting past it. First thing this morning there was a giant 10 point behind me. I tried to grab my bow and he saw me and took off. Haven’t seen a thing since but he was a giant. Kicking myself for the rookie mistake. I’ll be more prepared next time but it doesn’t make me feel too good today! At least I didn’t do any real damage(like make a bad shot). I gotta get past it and quit being so hard on myself. Lol Where I hunt, there are not a lot of deer, and a buck like that is rare, so I could have messed up the season.


Saturday I had a fawn walk under my stand at 9 am. I didn't grab my bow since I had no intention of shooting it. 10 minutes later two doe snuck in behind me and were feeding at 15 and 25 yards. I got ready and as I tried to turn and draw I too got busted. The closer one started stomping. Tried to stay as still as possible but after a few moments she started blowing. Turned around and walked off, flags flying. 

I'm hard on myself too, mainly because I've tried very hard and have yet to get a deer with my bow. I started hunting 11 years ago at 27. The endeavor was an attempt to impress my - at the time - girlfriend's family. Mainly her father. I archery hunted a lot those first few years with A LOT of mistakes, lessons learned, and close calls. But no tags filled. Took a break when our daughter was born because time was scarce and quite frankly I was finding more success in the firearm season. However, since last year I've been getting back into archery. Gotten close a few times this year and last, just cant seem to put it all together. Fingers crossed I will eventually connect the dots. Best of luck to everyone and congrats to those who have already scored.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> I guess we post the good with the bad?
> 
> I took a day off yesterday to see if I could kill a buck. Just before 8, I had a doe come past on my right. I hoped a buck would be close behind and I was disappointed. There were 2 smaller bucks and a big one. The one buck steered clear, but the smaller one kept going at the larger buck, which pissed him off. He got all stiff and charged the smaller buck, which ran the smaller guy off. At this point, the smaller buck came past me at 20 yards and the big buck followed. As soon as I had and opening, I let it fly. He ran about 50 yards and then stopped and look around. I figured it was a clean miss. He started walking away and then I lost sight of him.
> 
> I started glassing where I last saw him and thought he was down. I didn’t see any movement. I texted my buddy who was hunting with me and then heard movement. He was heading back up the hill across from me. I climbed down to see if I could find the arrow, but no luck. I found blood and decided to back out.
> 
> After waiting 2 hours, we took up the trail. Blood was good, but after 100 yards it was getting tough to find. After about 200 yards, we lost blood. End up searching as best we could and found no more blood. He never bedded down, so hope it wasn’t fatal. This is similar to what happened last year, but ended up seeing that buck on camera 2 weeks later no worse for the wear. I hope the same thing happens with this buck. Makes me sick not knowing.
> 
> After we we backed out again, we found the arrow. It was clean except for a bit of blood. No residue or anything on the arrow. I think I either grazed him.
> 
> Here are a few pictures.


If you want to be sure i would call in a dog. Andy Bensing and his dog hector are very good and you can get his number on united blood trackers website.


----------



## 138104

yetihunter1 said:


> If you want to be sure i would call in a dog. Andy Bensing and his dog hector are very good and you can get his number on united blood trackers website.


I spoke to 2 trackers and both said I likely messed up the trail by doing a grid search. I’ve set my tag aside in case I find him. With how warm it is this week, I might find him by smell and then’ll I’ll tag him.

Edit: I looked up that guy and he is willing to go anywhere. I will give him a call and see what he says.


----------



## Bucket

yetihunter1 said:


> If you want to be sure i would call in a dog. Andy Bensing and his dog hector are very good and you can get his number on united blood trackers website.


I didn't think it was legal to use tracking dogs in PA. Is that no longer the case, or was it ever the case?


----------



## Lcavok99

Just caught this little guy coming through. I called him in right under the tree after initially spotting him 50 yards out. 

Action has been very slow since Saturday morning...









Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> I spoke to 2 trackers and both said I likely messed up the trail by doing a grid search. I’ve set my tag aside in case I find him. With how warm it is this week, I might find him by smell and then’ll I’ll tag him.


I'm sure you'll see him on camera soon, with a cool scar and on a hot does tail. Looks like muscle blood, and with nothing on those fletchings I imagine that you caught him with one blade, what broadhead we're you using. 

I'm guessing he will be fine, evey arrow I've seen put through a deer ( even smaller animals like racoons foxes, rabbits, etc) had had a good amount of blood on it.


----------



## 138104

Bucket said:


> I didn't think it was legal to use tracking dogs in PA. Is that no longer the case, or was it ever the case?


I don’t know when it became legal, but it is now. They are supposed to be leashed and no longer than a 30’ lead.


----------



## jacobh

I used one this year or else I would never have found my buck


----------



## dougell

Bad_News said:


> My 2 y/o gsp did a great job pointing and holding last season. We've been out 3x this season so far and haven't had one point. All flushing out ahead of us. Not sure if that is a bird problem or a dog problem.
> 
> The first day was mayhem and birds were flying everywhere. I got hit in the forehead by a bb and shot the next bird I saw for my limit and got out of there within 40 mins of starting time. The Bb didn't break the skin but it wasn't a falling pellet it came on horizontally from somewhere probably over 100y away and was low velo but it didn't make me feel very good about being out there.


My son had her out during the youth week and claimed she was holding points good.She's usually all strung out when we first get out there but as soon as she get's a snoot full of bird,she usually settles down and get's to work.We'll see.


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> I don’t know when it became legal, but it is now. They are supposed to be leashed and no longer than a 30’ lead.


Isn't this like the 3rd or 4th year they were legal?


----------



## CBB

Got about 35 yards from my stand and kicked uo a doe and fawn bedded under it...probably wont see another deer


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Isn't this like the 3rd or 4th year they were legal?


Well, at least I'm not completely crazy (notice I added completely). I thought at one time it was illegal.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> My son had her out during the youth week and claimed she was holding points good.She's usually all strung out when we first get out there but as soon as she get's a snoot full of bird,she usually settles down and get's to work.We'll see.


Doug not sure how old your pup is but Kota is 2.5 and at preserves he’s rock solid but SGL forget it. They start to point those birds run then of course it’s chase u less they’re steady to flush I believe. SGL are horrible for pointers it teaches bad habits. I email with Ethan from standing stone kennels a lot. Guy knows his dogs amazingly. He told me as a dog ages the more they’ll learn to hold when the birds moving


----------



## nicko

Dog tracking for deer was allowed in Pennsylvania starting in 2018.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug not sure how old your pup is but Kota is 2.5 and at preserves he’s rock solid but SGL forget it. They start to point those birds run then of course it’s chase u less they’re steady to flush I believe. SGL are horrible for pointers it teaches bad habits.


She's 5 and she's been rock solid the last few years.I don't shoot flushed birds and won't let my son.I suspect when he had her out alone,he was doing just that.I have her trained so she works pretty close,within 60 yards.She was way out there on saturday.MY finger was sore from continuously beeping her.I honestly think she knows what she did wrong.We;ll find out saturday.I still like her.


----------



## PAbigbear

FYI




__





Loading…






www.psu.edu


----------



## dougell

You're right about the birds running.It's what they do and they will flush some here and there.If you shoot them when they flush them,you're teaching them bad habits and they learn bad habita fast.I'm pretty sure that's the case here.Time to go home and put the collar on my kid and light his arse up lol.


----------



## Bucket

PAbigbear said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.psu.edu


I couldn't begin to tell how many of these little SOBs (deer keds) I get on me in a hunting season. They are horrible. The deer I shot last week was covered in them. Been like that for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Sometimes I wish the PGC would cut back on dropping off mountain lions and coyotes and drop off some deer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And too many Sasquatch.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Might need camo shorts and t-shirt and thermacell to hunt next next week.


I'm thinking about going fishing instead.


----------



## PAbigbear

Bucket said:


> I couldn't begin to tell how many of these little SOBs (deer keds) I get on me in a hunting season. They are horrible. The deer I shot last week was covered in them. Been like that for as long as I can remember.


I literally picked dozens off myself walking in to my stand this afternoon. Even better now that it's thought they could be carrying diseases similar to ticks. I never knew that.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> I guess we post the good with the bad?
> 
> I took a day off yesterday to see if I could kill a buck. Just before 8, I had a doe come past on my right. I hoped a buck would be close behind and I was disappointed. There were 2 smaller bucks and a big one. The one buck steered clear, but the smaller one kept going at the larger buck, which pissed him off. He got all stiff and charged the smaller buck, which ran the smaller guy off. At this point, the smaller buck came past me at 20 yards and the big buck followed. As soon as I had and opening, I let it fly. He ran about 50 yards and then stopped and look around. I figured it was a clean miss. He started walking away and then I lost sight of him.
> 
> I started glassing where I last saw him and thought he was down. I didn’t see any movement. I texted my buddy who was hunting with me and then heard movement. He was heading back up the hill across from me. I climbed down to see if I could find the arrow, but no luck. I found blood and decided to back out.
> 
> After waiting 2 hours, we took up the trail. Blood was good, but after 100 yards it was getting tough to find. After about 200 yards, we lost blood. End up searching as best we could and found no more blood. He never bedded down, so hope it wasn’t fatal. This is similar to what happened last year, but ended up seeing that buck on camera 2 weeks later no worse for the wear. I hope the same thing happens with this buck. Makes me sick not knowing.
> 
> After we we backed out again, we found the arrow. It was clean except for a bit of blood. No residue or anything on the arrow. I think I either grazed him.
> 
> Here are a few pictures.


Sorry to hear that but the good news is it sound's like he will be just fine.

What's that on the back of his neck, doesn't look like a leaf?


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I'm thinking about going fishing instead.


Same here Pete. Going to probably pull the boat out and hit the river tomorrow and a buddy and I are going to hit the river on Friday as well. I know this is the time of year and it can happen any point… but with meat in the freezer, I’ll bide my time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Might need camo shorts and t-shirt and thermacell to hunt next next week.


53 this morning and 65 this afternoon, could have done that today round here if you wanted to. 67 through 77 degrees for the next 7 days straight isn't the most motivating.


----------



## nicko

Weather station thermometer here at home hit 72° today. 😥


----------



## pa.hunter

[QUOTE="LetThemGrow, post: 1115026274, if your ever in Waynesburg pa. stop at joe riggs sporting goods on main street pelt is their with PGC tag in its ear from 1980s their was 3-4 shot with PGC tags -1 by my uncle other was the store owner which is passed away now - rest was history they are tons here now . not starting a fight just saying check it out if you ever drive through their .


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I did get some more motivation today when I saw the corn was just harvested at one of my favorite spots. I think I'd be foolish in waiting till next week and should hit it while the irons hot, tomorrow morning through Friday. What would you guys do?


----------



## Bucket

PAbigbear said:


> I literally picked dozens off myself walking in to my stand this afternoon. Even better now that it's thought they could be carrying diseases similar to ticks. I never knew that.


I dont think i have ever had one bite me or bury in me. At least not that i know of. But they make me feel buggy to the extreme


----------



## LetThemGrow

pa.hunter said:


> if your ever in Waynesburg pa. stop at joe riggs sporting goods on main street pelt is their with PGC tag in its ear from 1980s their was 3-4 shot with PGC tags -1 by my uncle other was the store owner which is passed away now - rest was history they are tons here now . not starting a fight just saying check it out if you ever drive through their .


Tagged by them and stocked by them are totally different things. Think of all the bears with tags…


----------



## LetThemGrow

We just got back in from watching 27 turkeys fly up to roost…that was super cool. My son would shoot a jake with a visible beard but the 5 in this group didn’t seem to have that…bodies were just so slightly larger and several had red heads. It was a totally fun sit together, rare that turkeys actually did what we thought they might….feed thru a small plot near roost area before staging and flying up.

Sitting there watching turkey silhouettes against a red sky with my son by my side….that’s better than a filled buck tag. 😊


----------



## CBB

Jist as i expected after bumping the 2 bedded... nothing else came in


----------



## Gene94

Another buck moving tonight at a different spot.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice looking deer Gene! Is that a shooter for you?


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> Nice looking deer Gene! Is that a shooter for you?


Not quite the caliber I've been chasing but it would be hard to decide if he gave me an opportunity. Hard to pass, hard to shoot. My favorite kinds of bucks to see are little bucks and big bucks 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Same buck in my bros front yard in central NJ……he’s making his rounds.


----------



## nicko

Phils!!!!! *BOOM!!!!!!! *


----------



## macaduna

nicko said:


> Phils!!!!! *BOOM!!!!!!! *


Feels good to be home again!!


----------



## 138104

Well, my son showed me how it’s done tonight. He shot this buck from the same stand I was in yesterday. Only a 15 yd shot and down in 50 yds. The kid is now 2 for 2 with his Swat X1. Trail cam picture is from yesterday.

Yes, that is what he wore to hunt in…lol!


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sorry to hear that but the good news is it sound's like he will be just fine.
> 
> What's that on the back of his neck, doesn't look like a leaf?


I think it is a leaf. With how they have been raining down, I’m not surprised.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Well, my son showed me how it’s done tonight. He shot this buck from the same stand I was in yesterday. Only a 15 yd shot and down in 50 yds. The kid is now 2 for 2 with his Swat X1. Trail cam picture is from yesterday.
> 
> Yes, that is what he wore to hunt in…lol!


Ha ha!!!!! Awesome!! Congrats to your son for getting it done in his grout-fit.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> I spoke to 2 trackers and both said I likely messed up the trail by doing a grid search. I’ve set my tag aside in case I find him. With how warm it is this week, I might find him by smell and then’ll I’ll tag him.
> 
> Edit: I looked up that guy and he is willing to go anywhere. I will give him a call and see what he says.


I don't know about the "messed up the track" thing. You should see what some of these dogs do. I was talking to a guy at the butcher shop the other day who used a dog to recover his deer. They had searched all over. He asked the tracker what the odds of finding it were. "It it's dead, we'll find it."


----------



## Bigmike23

Saw a really good buck with does on the way in today. It's happening folks. May be at night but it's happening


----------



## CBB

Bigmike23 said:


> Saw a really good buck with does on the way in today. It's happening folks. May be at night but it's happening


Ive witnessed 0 rut activity. I agree its there. Im just not seeing it from the stand. Had a spike chasing on cell cam though! Lol


----------



## Bigmike23

Cool start so far. Had 7 doe under me right before shooting time. Weirdly they came in the wrong way and my milkweed was bouncing off their heads and they all were calm as could be


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your son Perry!!!!


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Tagged by them and stocked by them are totally different things. Think of all the bears with tags…


I’m not saying they stocked anything BUT I don’t trust anything a Gov agency tells me anymore!! For many years they said UFOs didn’t exist now they say they do!! Lol facts are they don’t tell u half of what they do. We are mear sheep in their field


----------



## jacobh

Jake shot this doe last night. She still had 3 fawns with her!!! Come on rut


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I’m not saying they stocked anything BUT I don’t trust anything a Gov agency tells me anymore!! For many years they said UFOs didn’t exist now they say they do!! Lol facts are they don’t tell u half of what they do. We are mear sheep in their field


Life’s too short to live in paranoia.

With the lack of deer numbers in your area I’m surprised you’re filling doe tags? Cool that your son got a deer though….congrats to him.


----------



## jacobh

1 from each property is all we take. Hell with my Md lease getting hit by EHD if we didn’t get deer here we would have none this year


----------



## yetihunter1

Bucket said:


> I didn't think it was legal to use tracking dogs in PA. Is that no longer the case, or was it ever the case?


It is legal now as long as the dog stays on leash.


----------



## yetihunter1

AjPUNISHER said:


> I did get some more motivation today when I saw the corn was just harvested at one of my favorite spots. I think I'd be foolish in waiting till next week and should hit it while the irons hot, tomorrow morning through Friday. What would you guys do?
> View attachment 7729735


Hunt the fresh cut corn, you get like 3 days where it doesn't matter the weather and the deer will be crushing that field till its empty.


----------



## yetihunter1

Perry24 said:


> Well, my son showed me how it’s done tonight. He shot this buck from the same stand I was in yesterday. Only a 15 yd shot and down in 50 yds. The kid is now 2 for 2 with his Swat X1. Trail cam picture is from yesterday.
> 
> Yes, that is what he wore to hunt in…lol!


Congrats to your son. That is a great shot!


----------



## jlh42581

I almost hit a buck Monday morning going to work. Right behind a doe, literally could feel the anti locks pulsing.


----------



## vonfoust

Yeti what's with the Canadian flag?


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Yeti what's with the Canadian flag?


Yeah, what’s that all aboot?


----------



## yetihunter1

where do you see a canadian flag? When i look at my replies it shows registered US Flag. It might be that since i am on my work computer they make us log in through a remote server located in toronto????


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> where do you see a canadian flag? When i look at my replies it shows registered US Flag. It might be that since i am on my work computer they make us log in through a remote server located in toronto????


Yep, now you're back to being American. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> Well, my son showed me how it’s done tonight. He shot this buck from the same stand I was in yesterday. Only a 15 yd shot and down in 50 yds. The kid is now 2 for 2 with his Swat X1. Trail cam picture is from yesterday.
> 
> Yes, that is what he wore to hunt in…lol!


Nice


----------



## dougell

pa.hunter said:


> [QUOTE="LetThemGrow, post: 1115026274, if your ever in Waynesburg pa. stop at joe riggs sporting goods on main street pelt is their with PGC tag in its ear from 1980s their was 3-4 shot with PGC tags -1 by my uncle other was the store owner which is passed away now - rest was history they are tons here now . not starting a fight just saying check it out if you ever drive through their .


Plenty of coyotes,bears,deer,bobcats and a host of other wildlife has been tagged for various reason.No coyotes were ever stocked.


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> Hunt the fresh cut corn, you get like 3 days where it doesn't matter the weather and the deer will be crushing that field till its empty.


Yep. There will be so many deer that you'll have to climb over piles of them to get to your spot. 😂


----------



## Bigmike23

Extremely fun morning so far. Up to 13 doe and 2 spikes on public. Can't go 15 minutes without another deer showing up. Just need the right one to come 
Edit: just had a big 6 come cruising by out of range


----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> Yep. There will be so many deer that you'll have to climb over piles of them to get to your spot. 😂


A fresh cut corn field is a good draw for deer for the first couple days and then its a dead zone. Do you disagree?


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> A fresh cut corn field is a good draw for deer for the first couple days and then its a dead zone. Do you disagree?


Not at all. There are so many deer for like the next few days it's crazy. I wouldn't say it becomes a dead zone, but the deer movement definitely slows down


----------



## Bigmike23

And just a small 8 come cruising by. You'd swear it was a 20 degree morning the action I'm having


----------



## tyepsu

My dad and I headed over to where he grew up this morning and hunted my uncle's property. At first light saw 3 doe in uncle's field, then just 1 doe and then a nice buck walked into the field. He barely even paid attention to the doe, just ate and then headed back into the goldenrod on the neighbors property, he had come off. Never got closer than 150 yards. 

Around 830 I notice a few deer about 200 yards away in the goldenrod. There were 7 doe and 2 shooter bucks. I'd say both in the 130s. I grunted and snort wheezed. They would pick their heads up, look and go back to eating. They had no interest in my calls. They eventually fed off and I got down. Going to give it a try again this afternoon.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Yeah, what’s that all aboot *eh*?


@nicko I fixed it for you.


----------



## nicko

I know some people love warm days like this in the fall but this time of year, I really don’t like them at all. These elevated temperatures just keep getting extended further and further into the forecast.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Just got out for tonight. So far I’ve realized I should have brought sunscreen and that the wind is light and very variable. I’d be happy to just see a deer.


----------



## Lcavok99

I shot this guy up in the Poconos at 7:45 this morning. 25 yard shot, he came through quietly. The deer was downhill. I aimed high hitting him on the edge of the back strap, the arrow went through one rib, cut the aortic artery below the spine, clipped the top of one lung and exited a few inches above the white belly line on the other side. QAD exodus left a massive blood trail and he ran 50 yards before piling up.
















Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats nice buck


----------



## Bigmike23

Ill definitely be out tomorrow as well. Hell of a morning today when I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## nicko

Congrats lcavok!!!!


----------



## andymick32

Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Bowhunter862c

Beautiful buck man congrats


----------



## CBB

Wind is not what was foecasted. All setup and thinkingni need to move.....


----------



## Bigmike23

Just got the cell cam pics in. Cams showed exactly what I experienced on stand today. Heavy movement all day. Lots of chasing.


----------



## CBB

Ended up seeing 4 does and 2 bucks. One buck was a 16" wide 7pt. Had him at 35... nope not what im looking for. Was good to see rut activitry though!


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> Just got the cell cam pics in. Cams showed exactly what I experienced on stand today. Heavy movement all day. Lots of chasing.


What part of the state Mike?


----------



## Bigmike23

Mr. October said:


> What part of the state Mike?


3D


----------



## Kellyupton

I need to test my skills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Lcavok!!!!

Great sit tonight, 4 different bucks, 2 separate chases, had a pretty 8 makes scrapes then rub then pass behind me at 30. It is so much fun watching deer.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I had really good daylight activity the 27th through 31st even a mature buck lock a doe down for 7hrs on the 31st as they stayed in a very small area all day and clearly were fending off smaller intruders. The warm weather immediately suppressed movement but hasn't stopped it all together even today I had a buck come to a scrape work it hard and then lay down for a while midday, but I did have multiple buck hit that scrape in daylight and one I would have shot. I was planning on leaving Friday night and have now pushed it back to Tuesday night. I won't know until later if that's the right decision but it's better for my family, work, and the cold front so I'm sticking to my guns that the best is yet to come. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

dougell said:


> Plenty of coyotes,bears,deer,bobcats and a host of other wildlife has been tagged for various reason.No coyotes were ever stocked.


 possible yes - back when i was a younger 80s i trapped to have school clothes i trapped around 50 fox a year along with everything else best year i got 70 fox along with every other animal going wasn't any yotes here migration maybe but pretty funny 3-4 was shot with tags then their was hundreds in few years . never had bobcats either back then . happy hunting now fox is sparse yotes are plenty


----------



## Bad_News

Lone doe came through on my evening sit in 3D public. Wouldn't believe the rut was on if it weren't for hearing reports to the contrary. Saving my vacation days for the temp drop unless Saturday is a good day.


----------



## Mathias

Hope to see this guy Friday. Been chasing a couple of real nice bucks in my home area, but haven’t had the range or shot angle necessary. No signs of rutting in home area.


----------



## j.d.m.

Had my target buck come to 35 yards after pushing a doe hard last night about 6pm. He was grunting, and buck roaring pretty aggressively. The doe wanted nothing to do with him, and by the time I confirmed it was him, he was on his way back to where he came from. Been quiet all day today, it gave me a chance to move my stand closer to where this buck is cruising. I have off next week as well, and hope I can get this guy to slip up soon.


----------



## LetThemGrow

j.d.m. said:


> Had my target buck come to 35 yards after pushing a doe hard last night about 6pm. He was grunting, and buck roaring pretty aggressively. The doe wanted nothing to do with him, and by the time I confirmed it was him, he was on his way back to where he came from. Been quiet all day today, it gave me a chance to move my stand closer to where this buck is cruising. I have off next week as well, and hope I can get this guy to slip up soon.
> View attachment 7730463


Still using homebrews, is that a P41 or P32? Man that makes me miss my S600 pics….


----------



## Mr. October

Bad_News said:


> Lone doe came through on my evening sit in 3D public. Wouldn't believe the rut was on if it weren't for hearing reports to the contrary. Saving my vacation days for the temp drop unless Saturday is a good day.


Right now there isn't a temperature drop anywhere in any forecasts but hopefully we get some sort of system moving through before the season ends.


----------



## hobbs4421

Bad_News said:


> Lone doe came through on my evening sit in 3D public. Wouldn't believe the rut was on if it weren't for hearing reports to the contrary. Saving my vacation days for the temp drop unless Saturday is a good day.


When is the Temperature going to drop?


----------



## hobbs4421

I hunted the same stand two days in a row on private property. Around 8:00 am on both days a big 10 showed up. Unfortunately he saw me move when I reached for my bow the 1st time. Yesterday I saw him at 100 yards and grunted him in. He was smart enough to circle around me and get the wind in his favor, and he knew something wasn’t right and took off. He was literally 18 yards broadside when he caught my wind and there was no shot opening due to thick branches on the apple tree. I was so disappointed (still am). I have a stand higher up on the hill the direction he came from and that’s where I’m heading this morning. He’s probably at least 135” deer. Unfortunately that is the only deer I have seen over the last 2 days. That’s disturbing! 
Fortunately I pulled a camera card on a different property to find lots of deer and bear action. A nice 8 point, a big old 6 point with a huge body and a bunch of smaller ones. So I intend to get a stand up there hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## j.d.m.

LetThemGrow said:


> Still using homebrews, is that a P41 or P32? Man that makes me miss my S600 pics….


Yup, still have them. It’s a p41. Still goes strong and gets some of my best pics. I’ve upgraded to cellular and other smaller commercial models, and had actually contacted a member here about buying all my “home brew” stuff. Sad to say no one wants them. I just don’t have time anymore to mess with them. I have a p43 brand new in box yet, unhacked. I have a couple dxg 575’s a bunch of extra snapshot sniper boards, and parts. Lots of stuff to build a couple more including homemade lock boxes for pelican cases.


----------



## CBB

Back at it after work... 39 on the thermometer this morning. Considered coming in later snd worming into the evening but had to drop my truck off for oil change and tire rotation.


----------



## ZDC

Lcavok99 said:


> I shot this guy up in the Poconos at 7:45 this morning. 25 yard shot, he came through quietly. The deer was downhill. I aimed high hitting him on the edge of the back strap, the arrow went through one rib, cut the aortic artery below the spine, clipped the top of one lung and exited a few inches above the white belly line on the other side. QAD exodus left a massive blood trail and he ran 50 yards before piling up.
> View attachment 7730248
> View attachment 7730249
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## Schleprock1

As I've said on here before, there are no doe in my little 30 acres this year. So yesterday I decided I was going to try a local state park. Checked the forecasted wind, says out of the north. Chose two areas where I never see any vehicles parked that worked with that wind and was waiting for the clock to tell me work was done, time to go hunting. One last check of the wind ..... out of the west for the next 3 hours.

So the good news is I got the camper winterized. Never did that when it was 70 degrees before.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow the cameras were busy overnight compared to last 10 days or so, and almost all buck activity. Matches what I saw from the stand. Sadly I have to work today….this guy is down to half his rack now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

j.d.m. said:


> Yup, still have them. It’s a p41. Still goes strong and gets some of my best pics. I’ve upgraded to cellular and other smaller commercial models, and had actually contacted a member here about buying all my “home brew” stuff. Sad to say no one wants them. I just don’t have time anymore to mess with them. I have a p43 brand new in box yet, unhacked. I have a couple dxg 575’s a bunch of extra snapshot sniper boards, and parts. Lots of stuff to build a couple more including homemade lock boxes for pelican cases.


I officially closed the the12-ring.com in June....it was a great 14-year run and met some excellent folks who I am very happy to still call friends. Even folks over at Hags, Camtrapper, Chasinggame,etc... really aren't that interested anymore. 

I started a club at our local HS and donated all of my gear to that club, it is absolutely amazing what youngsters can do these days and what they have available at their disposal. I started with a homemade bead board wired to a pix-controller to trigger a 35mm camera, progressed through the BF and SS boards, flash controllers and digital cameras and for the last several years focused on commercial DSLR units with remote triggers and sensors. I thought turning a garage door opening system into a remote triggering system with auxiliary flashes for an S600 was cool....kids today are designing control boards driven by apps that they designed and built that can remotely trigger cameras...depending on your perspective, its pretty neat!!!

Commercial cams have come SO FAR, and the bang for your buck that homebrews once offered simply don't exist there anymore. Some commercial cams have also stepped up their lenses and image processors so much that pic quality is less of an issue, even for some discriminate photo buffs. I still have a fleet of close to 30 homebrews, most are s600s with a couple higher end w230, and A5's...to be honest many collect more dust than images, but it's still pretty neat when you blow the dust off and know that you built the camera.


----------



## vonfoust

Not even sure what I have left in the basement for homebrews anymore. I know teh P41's were my favorite and I probably have a few left to hack. (I won't be hacking them, I'm done.) Got into it way late in the game but they were fun projects with my son at the time. Got some really cool pictures as well.


----------



## nicko

Temp drops are in the forecast for the 3rd week of November. I'm going to stick with keeping my trip up to Potter for this coming week but looking forward to the dates 11/19 and 11/20.


----------



## scotchindian

In the tree for my first all day sit this year. I had vacation time scheduled off for Thursday and Friday of the next 2 weeks, so I'm gonna be out even if it's warm. Hoping to get some activity this morning, it was 34 degrees when I got to the stand. Good luck to everyone who is out!


----------



## ZDC




----------



## Bigmike23

Had an amazing day yesterday. Completely dead morning today. Did see a giant pileated woodpecker tho


----------



## yetihunter1

I had a fork horn running does in my back yard this morning. Kept catching flashes of them while pouring my coffee this am and then while handling the post coffee business my cell cam back there kept going off with running does and a the forky standing there questioning which one to chase.


----------



## Mathias

Bigmike23 said:


> Had an amazing day yesterday. Completely dead morning today. Did see a giant pileated woodpecker tho


All I’ve seen as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> I had a fork horn running does in my back yard this morning. Kept catching flashes of them while pouring my coffee this am and then while handling the post coffee business my cell cam back there kept going off with running does and a the forky standing there questioning which one to chase.


There is a forkhorn and a fork on one side spike on the other that I am almost guaranteed to see both if I go to any stand that we have in a small field right now. As the neighbor and I were comparing pictures of these two he says "Yeah, they are pretty much morons at this age." Can't say I was any smarter at 18yo though 

Edit: I should add that my wife would argue I'm still not any smarter.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> There is a forkhorn and a fork on one side spike on the other that I am almost guaranteed to see both if I go to any stand that we have in a small field right now. As the neighbor and I were comparing pictures of these two he says "Yeah, they are pretty much morons at this age." Can't say I was any smarter at 18yo though


agree with this 100%


----------



## Bad_News

Mr. October said:


> Right now there isn't a temperature drop anywhere in any forecasts but hopefully we get some sort of system moving through before the season ends.


I'm seeing drops into the 30s next Wednesday and Saturday in NE PA. I'm taking off next weds-fri based off that. Can hunt that Sunday too.


----------



## Bigmike23

I'm seeing good things last week


----------



## Bad_News

hobbs4421 said:


> When is the Temperature going to drop?


Next week. Daily low is actual temp for following morning so Tuesday 33 will be that temp Wednesday morning. 10 degree drop is sufficient to impact activity in my experience.










hobbs4421 said:


> When is the Temperature going to drop?


----------



## hobbs4421

Bad_News said:


> Next week. Daily low is actual temp for following morning so Tuesday 33 will be that temp Wednesday morning. 10 degree drop is sufficient to impact activity in my experience.
> View attachment 7730681


Yeah that should get em moving! Things are slow where I’m at today


----------



## Bad_News

hobbs4421 said:


> When is the Temperature going to drop?


Next week. Daily low is actual temp for following morning so Tuesday 33 will be that temp Wednesday morning. 10 degree drop is sufficient to impact activity in my experience.
View attachment 7730681


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think a temp drop is less relevant this time of year than what most of us want to think....daytime movement has been crazy on every cam we're running...three of my buddies all tagged a buck this week. I can't say that I am seeing anything that gets my blood going, but movement is movement and cams only see a single point.

My brother hunted Potter since last Thursday and only saw three deer from stand with only one passing in range a nice 8 that snuck in behind him and caught him reaching for his bow...so no go....he's home now tickets for the game tonight....I am not sure what it is about him or his hunting practices as the cams all around him showcase movement, yet he doesn't see anything.

Since he and his buddies were up the second week of Oct and shot three buck from the same spot all going unrecovered, we haven't seen a single high quality buck on any of the cams that we have in that entire 100 acre section. Again, a cam only captures a single point, but it is certainly discouraging. It is fair to say that my comments are MY comments as we are seeing buck; several 2-year old 8's that most in my family would be very happy to shoot, but not necessarily what I am after. I am dealing wih an internal dilemma now as to whether or not to lower my standards some to increase chances of success or stick t my guns? I usually let each situation dictate my actions, for example, if I call a decent deer in from a distance I am much more likely to take a shot as opposed to waiting on a ringer, or if I am with certain family/friends where the harvest adds to the collective experience...things like that....when reflect on my week 1 adventure, I was by myself all week, really focused on 2 buck, passed on several buck including two different 8's that would have been my best PA buck with a bow. Passing on those deer was rewarded with an opportunity at one of my two targets and I screwed the pooch, the next week that property was bombarded which really seemed to shut down all/most activity. This has been confirmed not only by cameras but by the hunters who have been there since and experienced little/no sightings. My one brother hunted a few days and didn't see a deer from stand.

Sometimes it's hard to register for folks whose primary experience is suburban hunting. I know some roll their eyes with regard to the difference, to each their own, but there is a significant difference; in the most simplest form of open space. I mean lets face it, in most suburban setting travel patterns are impacted by highways, bus stops, dog walkers, shopping centers, etc...whereas I can open the door to my camp and walk a straight line for almost 5-miles before hitting a road. When you move deer around here (SE PA) there is a very strong chance you will encounter them again, primarily because there are only so many places they can go...not the case in the big woods....give them a reason to leave and they'll take up residence a mile away with no problem. That's why I think it is so MUCH MORE important to stay mobile and on top of in-season scouting OR be so very careful in the areas you frequent, paying close attention to wind and thermal patterns, your entry and exit routes, and be willing to think a little outside of the box, like NOT being in the tree 40-mins before light if that means you have to burn a bean field to get to your stand OR getting a farmer or farm vehicle to drop you off/pick you up. Pass on 2 year old deer if you're hoping to shoot a 4 year old deer.

I will certainly concede that each of us hunt for our reasons; even within the same familial and friend groups. Some are happy with anything they get others not so much. I try really hard not to pass judgment, even when one's behavior and choices will likely have a direct impact on my experience. That can be tough sometimes though.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> So the good news is I got the camper winterized. Never did that when it was 70 degrees before.


I got mine unpacked, washed, the water drained, etc and closed up for the season a couple weeks ago. I don't really have to winterize it since we store it in a heated storage facility. But next year I'm waiting until after rifle season to close it up for the year. If I hadn't gotten it all packed up, we'd definitely be camping somewhere this weekend.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7730641


Any other time of year I'd be all about this weather. I was watching the weather last night and they were raving about the beautiful days. 
Me: "Shut up stupid weather people!"


----------



## Mr. October

Bad_News said:


> I'm seeing drops into the 30s next Wednesday and Saturday in NE PA. I'm taking off next weds-fri based off that. Can hunt that Sunday too.


Let's hope so. I actually have off for Veteran's Day this year. It looks warm and rainy right now though that is a long way off. I'll have to watch the forecast for the Poconos and maybe head North if it looks better up that way.


----------



## Mr. October

I got out for a couple hours this morning. I saw about a 1/2 dozen does and 2 spikes. One of them was a beefy dude but puny little stick-spikes. At first light they all bedded down behind me in the woods, laid there until about 9:00 then got up and made their way down the valley into thick cover. No sign of interest but the spikes in any of the does. I stayed until about 9:45 but saw no other deer.


----------



## hobbs4421

The deer population is definitely low on 2 properties that I hunt, and I’ve been seeing an average of only 2 deer in the am and 2 in the evening on these 2 properties. They are usually the same 2 deer as well. I’m heading to a different property now to hang a stand. There are a bunch of deer in this property, but I’m new to it and still figuring out how to hunt it. In an 8 day period there were like 8 different buck, a bear and a bunch of doe and a couple of the doe were in heat. Could tell by the way her mouth was hanging open. After that doe went through, within a couple hours there were 4 different buck following her trail. There is a nice bear and big old 8 point that have my interest. There’s an old 6 point with a huge body that would be tempting even though the rack is nothing too special. He looks to be at least 5 years old based on body.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good Luck hobbs -


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Rut or no, I'd damn near sacrifice a testicle to hunt cooler temps right now. 

These temps are nicer to sit in but you don't have much time to waste in getting it out/cooled down.


----------



## Bad_News

hobbs4421 said:


> When is the Temperature going to drop?


Next week. Daily low is actual temp for following morning so Tuesday 33 will be that temp Wednesday morning. 10 degree drop is sufficient to impact activity in my experience.
View attachment 7730681


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Rut or no, I'd damn near sacrifice a testicle to hunt cooler temps right now.
> 
> These temps are nicer to sit in but you don't have much time to waste in getting it out/cooled down.


That is my concern. I would be considered an optimist but 46 years of hunting have taught me to plan for the worst possible scenario. Anything more than a drizzle of rain almost certainly means a lost blood trail and possibly lost deer, and warm temps mean meat that is quickly going to spoil. And warm temps certainly DO minimize movement. Yes there will be more activity on a warm November day than a warm April day due to the rut, but nothing like a cold, frosty morning in the first couple weeks of November.


----------



## jlh42581

Finally had to order some arrows after 2 years this morning. So I get on Rocky Mountain Specialties and get myself some Maxima hunters, Cutthroats and Nockturnals. None of which I need NOW but Im getting ahead of the curve. Got a call a half an hour ago to switch out to Maxima Reds. So if you werent aware and shoot that arrow its discontinued.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

41° here this morn and I ended up keeping my presence as low key as possible for my first rut funnel hunt. Brought a stand along but decided to not even tread over there and disturb where I've had the best luck just yet. I brought 2 trailcams along as well but was so paranoid of deer spotting them and spooking, I didn't even put one out yet 

Where I ended up sitting was still a good spot, wind was perfect for it. I almost took an 18" wide 9pt from the exact spot on this exact date last year on a frosty morning.
Right off the bat I got amped up when I heard a deer trotting/walking through the leaves right to me. When I got a look at it, I figured it was a buck because it's nose was to the ground. It was so close (8yds) I could actually hear it smelling the ground. It was in-fact a 15" wide 8pt I would have shot, and as it did a circle right on around me it gave me about as easy of a shot as I could have asked for. The problem was, there was enough light to see him but not enough to make out much more than a body outline to shoot at.

Was a very foggy morning and I could have had buckzilla at 50yds for much of the morning without ever knowing it. The early 8pt was the only deer I saw before I bugged out at 11:30am. Not sure I'm going to try the afternoon today but tomorrow I'll be back out in the am and the pm is a possibility.

Can't help but not think of pasts hunts this time of year, especially one not one very long ago where I didn't even see a deer, but the next morning in the exact same spot I saw 14.


----------



## nicko

I have had good luck keeping meat cool in warm temps with bags of ice. One or two bags inside the cavity, bags laid over the neck, body, and hind quarters. With a deer on the carrier and the ice bags ratchet strapped down, I’ve kept meat cooled and no spoilage for two days. Not ideal but getting a deer up in Potter on a short trip, you find ways to make it work.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I have had good luck keeping meat cool in warm temps with bags of ice. One or two bags inside the cavity, bags laid over the neck, body, and hind quarters. With a deer on the carrier and the ice bags ratchet strapped down, I’ve kept meat cooled and no spoilage for two days. Not ideal but getting a deer up in Potter on a short trip, you find ways to make it work.


I'm biking in to where I hunted today, so carrying bags of ice isn't really an option. Worst comes to worse there's a stream nearby, I'd quarter it up and cool it off for a while before packing it out.

I never said I tend to make things easy on myself


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> Good Luck hobbs -


Thanks! Just hung the stand and I’m trying to be excited for the hunt, but it is difficult since It’s nearly 65 out. Lol well at least I’m not at work! Beautiful spot! Acorns all over . I’m in an oak tree surrounded by oaks. 2 scrapes within sight. One at 18.5 and the other at 24. Even I can shoot that far!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tonight is the night ..... I have a good feeling for you!!!!


----------



## j.d.m.

Had a young 8 char after a doe grunting this morning at 10:30. it was mid 50’s when He showed up and the fog kept the sun out for a bit. Other then the great horned owl landing in tree next to me at first light, that buck was the most action I’ve had since seeing my target buck Tuesday evening.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Long story, short ….. finally got my gear back from Ravin….been gone since 10/7

55 yards









35 yards 









My elbow is thanking me …. Might sneak out to a local spot tomorrow….


----------



## scotchindian

Just did a short rattling sequence, and had a 4 point work thru within 5 minutes afterward.... hopefully he went to get his grandpappy...been pretty slow so far.


----------



## CBB

Heqded out after work again.... might go right back where i sat last night... just not sure...


----------



## Schleprock1

Got a good wind for this evening. Unless it changes in the next hour... Going to head up to the top of the hill and hope a buck moves a doe into me. Hopefully I won't be sweating too bad when I get to the top of the hill.


----------



## Bad_News

Won't be able to get out till after work tomorrow and then all day sit Saturday. Any hot tips for keeping your feet alive in a saddle on a all day sit? I got the XL predator platform which definitely helped being able to get all of both of my feet on there. Leaning on my heels or the side of a foot wears me down after a while. I get by shifting positions and sitting using knee pads but just curious if there were any other methods I should consider.


----------



## jacobh

Good 30 min with my son and friend and our dogs today at gamelands!!!


----------



## Gene94

Bad_News said:


> Won't be able to get out till after work tomorrow and then all day sit Saturday. Any hot tips for keeping your feet alive in a saddle on a all day sit? I got the XL predator platform which definitely helped being able to get all of both of my feet on there. Leaning on my heels or the side of a foot wears me down after a while. I get by shifting positions and sitting using knee pads but just curious if there were any other methods I should consider.


Rotate and let your tether go over your shoulder and stand on your platform with your back to the tree.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Good 30 min with my son and friend and our dogs today at gamelands!!!


Congrats Scott. That’s an efficient 30 minutes right there.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to all those out. Found a spot littered on my parent's property, in 3A Tioga County, with rubs and a huge scrape, so decided to bring the climber in this afternoon. Got up about 2:45. Nothing but squirrels so far, but I'm not surprised. All the deer movement we have been seeing up here has been after 5pm. My 81 year old dad is about 600 yards to the northwest of me, in his blind. Hope one of us gets a crack at a buck or bear.


----------



## hobbs4421

12-Ringer said:


> Long story, short ….. finally got my gear back from Ravin….been gone since 10/7
> 
> 55 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My elbow is thanking me …. Might sneak out to a local spot tomorrow….


Good shooting ! I hope ya kill a monster buck with it!


----------



## hobbs4421

So far squirrels all over, and no deer. Lol with this heat they have been mostly moving early morning and just before dark.


----------



## hobbs4421

I think tomorrow is the day for me… lol but if something comes in close tonight I’ll have a hard time letting it walk


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Congrats Scott. That’s an efficient 30 minutes right there.


Thanks Nick if u want to go anytime hit me up


----------



## PaBone

Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.


----------



## Leaves

PaBone said:


> Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.
> View attachment 7730944
> View attachment 7730945
> View attachment 7730946


Awesome buck bone. Congrats!


----------



## Johnboy60

That’s a beauty. Congrats. Looks like you smoked em good.


----------



## jacobh

Wow awesome buck big congrats


----------



## LetThemGrow

PaBone said:


> Matt does that bow look familiar.


Congrats on an absolute stud!!

Makes ya wonder if Matt can remember all of them? 🙄


----------



## nicko

Pabone........your consistency is impressive. Great buck,,,,,congrats!!!


----------



## Mathias

Sure does! You put it to better use, congrats, that’s a stud!!


----------



## Bigmike23

Came into this season with extremely high hopes of getting a stud. Alot of the big ones from last year made it so was looking forward to seeing them this year. None of them showed back up on cams. Not 1. And the biggest since putting the cams out is a nice 8 but he's by no means a giant. I have a ton of dinks on cam but nothing I would shoot. This piece of public is astonishingly different from last year buck size wise. As always you never know what the cameras are missing but it is discouraging. 
I let a nice 8 go 6 days ago and between the awful temperatures and not a ton of big ones, I think it was a mistake passing him up. Think I'm lowering my standards for this year


----------



## PaBone

LetThemGrow said:


> Congrats on an absolute stud!!
> 
> Makes ya wonder if Matt can remember all of them? 🙄


When I get a good bow I tend to keep em


----------



## j.d.m.

Well that doe that was being pushed by my target buck was not with her fawn tonight. The fawn came through feeding at 4 pm by herself, so, obviously mom is close enough to ready for a buck to single out. Just wasn’t happening near me. Hopefully she will come through tomorrow morning and bring that buck with her.


----------



## SAMERKH

Posted this in the eastern showcase because I was looking for the PA buck thread in the wrong spot and couldn’t find it 🤦🏻‍♂️

Shot my biggest buck last night. 3C

These bigger bucks have a way of just materializing out of thin air. Heard some movement to my right and just saw a large body with antlers making its way my direction. Crazy how an animal that size can make so much noise consider what a squirrel can do. I quickly glassed it and thought “Yep, that’s definitely legal.“ 😅

Didn’t dwell much more on the antlers as he was moving and I was getting ready to take my shot. He moved in and did a quick scrape then continued walking up towards me. Stopped at about 25 yards with his head behind some trees but his vitals exposed. At first I was going to let him continue making his way up towards me but I’ve been thought better of that considering that would take him downwind of me.

Took my time and settled in for the shot, let the arrow fly, and watched it go straight through. He piled up within sight. Double long but I must’ve hit an artery because I have never had a blood trail like that. Just a line of blood from the shot to where he lay.

Awesome experience made all the better as I celebrated with my family and children.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well done Samerkh!!


----------



## Bisch

Nice buck!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. October

PaBone said:


> Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.
> View attachment 7730944
> View attachment 7730945
> View attachment 7730946


Wow! That’s a beast! Great job.


----------



## Mr. October

Great buck @SAMERKH !


----------



## Mr. October

So much for worrying about the temperature. I went to the rifle range this afternoon to help a friend and her son (new hunters) sight in their new rifle. We had to keep waiting for a doe being pushed by a big 7 point that kept running across the range. The range is wide open, faces southwest and it was warm.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> So much for worrying about the temperature. I went to the rifle range this afternoon to help a friend and her son (new hunters) sight in their new rifle. We had to keep waiting for a doe being pushed by a big 7 point that kept running across the range. The range is wide open, faces southwest and it was warm.


DB?


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> DB?


University Rifle Club. Usually I see them at Daniel Boon by the archery range. Although last time I was over at the rifle range I was shooting my 10mm. A groundhog came out down range. I had a full magazine. It really wasn’t my fault. I had no choice.


----------



## rambofirstblood

I just come in from the woods from 4 dark to dark sits and now I'm 12 pages behind
Congrats to all that killed and good luck to those who are still at it!
Not alot of action the last few days, 60 degrees and warmer tomorrow.
I'll keep pounding the rock.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> University Rifle Club. Usually I see them at Daniel Boon by the archery range. Although last time I was over at the rifle range I was shooting my 10mm. A groundhog came out down range. I had a full magazine. It really wasn’t my fault. I had no choice.


Was up at DB on Tuesday shooting the flintlock and Henry 44 mag. Had range all to myself.


----------



## Bad_News

@PaBone what a stud congratulations! Public or private? 

@SAMERKH beautiful buck!

You bloody arrow boys should do a writeup of the whole hunt story! 

The tension is rising for sure. Still plenty of time left but can also feel the end of the season creeping in. I'm 17 sits in and have only saw 1 legal buck. I had the opportunity to kill him but I held out. Only time will tell if that was the right decision.


----------



## rogersb

Handful of bucks at my camera today. Right now there is a 9 that bedded down and I keep getting pics. Good luck to all the next week or so, my cam has been showing good movement during daylight despite the warm temps.


----------



## Mr. October

Bad_News said:


> @PaBone what a stud congratulations! Public or private?
> 
> @SAMERKH beautiful buck!
> 
> You bloody arrow boys should do a writeup of the whole hunt story!
> 
> The tension is rising for sure. Still plenty of time left but can also feel the end of the season creeping in. I'm 17 sits in and have only saw 1 legal buck. I had the opportunity to kill him but I held out. Only time will tell if that was the right decision.


0 legal bucks here. In 2 states.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> 0 legal bucks here. In 2 states.


How many have you seen?


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> How many have you seen?


No shortage of deer. Does. Spikes. 3 pts. 4 pts.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PaBone said:


> Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.
> View attachment 7730944
> View attachment 7730945
> View attachment 7730946


Can't comprehend the quality of deer you manage to put down consistently 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I think this morning is probably _the _morning to be in the woods. Good luck if you are able to be out there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I think this morning is probably _the _morning to be in the woods. Good luck if you are able to be out there.


Agreed to help a neighbor look for a buck that ran onto the farm I lease, so no hunt for me. Looking ahead I took off Tuesday so hoping they aren’t all locked down that day. 🙄


----------



## CBB

Off for the next 2 weeks starting Monday... would have liked to be out there this morning. Cell cam had a lone doe working a scrape


----------



## jlh42581

One week from today Ill be driving to Illinois


Bigmike23 said:


> Came into this season with extremely high hopes of getting a stud. Alot of the big ones from last year made it so was looking forward to seeing them this year. None of them showed back up on cams. Not 1. And the biggest since putting the cams out is a nice 8 but he's by no means a giant. I have a ton of dinks on cam but nothing I would shoot. This piece of public is astonishingly different from last year buck size wise. As always you never know what the cameras are missing but it is discouraging.
> I let a nice 8 go 6 days ago and between the awful temperatures and not a ton of big ones, I think it was a mistake passing him up. Think I'm lowering my standards for this year


Didnt they show up last year later and you thought it was dead? Maybe im remembering it wrong. If thats the case I just wouldnt hunt it till that week. I was saving my highest hopes area to start this weekend and that was based solely off last years cam data.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Agreed to help a neighbor look for a buck that ran onto the farm I lease, so no hunt for me. Looking ahead I took off Tuesday so hoping they aren’t all locked down that day. 🙄


Tuesday looks good for now. Sadly there is no way I can take off that day.


----------



## Tuna11

I’ll be in a tree Tuesday from noon till dark come hell or high water.


----------



## yetihunter1

Gene94 said:


> Rotate and let your tether go over your shoulder and stand on your platform with your back to the tree.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Make sure the platform has a slight downward angle and it will be a more natural feel when you are leaning. Kneepads are key though, i sit just as much as i lean and its just changing positions that alleviates any discomfort i have (which i rarely do)


----------



## yetihunter1

PaBone said:


> Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.
> View attachment 7730944
> View attachment 7730945
> View attachment 7730946


Holy browtines batman!!!!! That is a stud, congrats!!


----------



## vonfoust

PaBone said:


> Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.
> View attachment 7730944
> View attachment 7730945
> View attachment 7730946



Congrats! I would just like to point out the following: 
I change stands and get a picture within 15 minutes at the previous stand. You change stands and shoot monsters.


----------



## jlh42581

Just put in my harvest report. What a terrible system. I had to go dig out my license. It looks up your CID by DL or SSN but then you go to report it, doesnt fill it in for you. Why even ask me, I logged into my account. Makes you wonder who is the user experience designer.


----------



## CBB

Ill send in the paper report cards fromm thebreg book


----------



## jlh42581

CBB said:


> Ill send in the paper report cards fromm thebreg book


Pretty sad in the technology age that is the easier route.


----------



## CBB

I agree completely. I actually spoke with PGC and politely told them their website, licensing and reporting system was a joke. 

Suggested they find out who setup Missouri and copy their system


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Just put in my harvest report. What a terrible system. I had to go dig out my license. It looks up your CID by DL or SSN but then you go to report it, doesnt fill it in for you. Why even ask me, I logged into my account. Makes you wonder who is the user experience designer.


It's nuts right? Why bother having an account and put all that information in over and over. When I reported my kill in NJ last week, I signed in with my SSN (or CID), clicked "Report a Harvest" and it showed me my available tags. I clicked the correct one, entered the date and time and clicked submit. All from my phone. From my tree stand.


----------



## PAbigbear

CBB said:


> I agree completely. I actually spoke with PGC and politely told them their website, licensing and reporting system was a joke.
> 
> Suggested they find out who setup Missouri and copy their system


Agreed. I'm sure any high school kid could design a site that is more user friendly for a lot less money.


----------



## Schleprock1

So your biggest complaint is you had to type in a number? I sure wish people would just grow up and follow instructions without complaining about every little thing. 
And the answer to typing in a number is "I"ll send in the paper report cards from the reg book"? So instead of typing in a number you would rather hand print all of your information on a card and mail it in? 

It's really not that difficult.


----------



## jacobh

I’m no expert but here’s a buck at my moms. Looking at tarsal glands they’re not too dark to be rutting. I think it’s a little ways out still. Anyone ever want to get out for pheasant pm me I’d be happy to take the dog out and have u guys shoot


----------



## Bigmike23

jlh42581 said:


> One week from today Ill be driving to Illinois
> 
> 
> Didnt they show up last year later and you thought it was dead? Maybe im remembering it wrong. If thats the case I just wouldnt hunt it till that week. I was saving my highest hopes area to start this weekend and that was based solely off last years cam data.


Your close. The big ones showed up Oct 20-31. Nov 4th already and still don't have anything giant unfortunately


----------



## 12-Ringer

Schlep - I agree that it is not difficult, but it is certainly also not convenient. I have had the good fortune of hunting several States and I can say without a moments hesitation the system in PA (tag allocation, purchase, reporting, etc..) is by far the most antiquated and least intuitive, both which often result in non-compliance which has all sorts of other ramifications. I will say they are getting better with post-season email reminders and links, but it's just not as streamlined as it could be....

I have longed pined for a reporting requirement enforced rather simply - you don't report on each tag issued in the previous season, you can't get a new one....I may be naive, but I really don't believe folks are as deceitful as they are lazy/forgetful. Conservatively I would estimate between 35%-55% of folks never report on their tags (I'd be willing to wager lunch its probably even higher). As such the Department begins all operational processes with highly inaccurate data and they use that data to shape decisions like season lengths, tag allocations, WMU boundaries, etc..... If every tag holder was required to report on their tags very similar to when you're asked at the point of purchase about waterfowl, snipe, etc...at least MORE data would be collected. I'd like think/hope people wouldn't report innacurately and at least we'd have some data from the enormous mass of tag holders who never report.

I think things in this Country have gotten way out of whack in several spaces, but as it applies to this topic specifically with regard to the notion that if folks have to work a little for something they won't, so make it easier. I know that statement may seem contradictory to my requirement idea, but the data that goes uncollected could potentially drastically impact essential decisions being made. Understanding what hangs in balance I would think that BOTH making things as convenient as possible and a requirement would be a good practice.

I won't hold my breath though........


----------



## hobbs4421

Schleprock1 said:


> So your biggest complaint is you had to type in a number? I sure wish people would just grow up and follow instructions without complaining about every little thing.
> And the answer to typing in a number is "I"ll send in the paper report cards from the reg book"? So instead of typing in a number you would rather hand print all of your information on a card and mail it in?
> 
> It's really not that difficult.


Lol you crack me up. Are you related to Dr Phil? Sometimes you just gotta tell it how it is…


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Schlep - I agree that it is not difficult, but it is certainly also not convenient. I have had the good fortune of hunting several States and I can say without a moments hesitation the system in PA (tag allocation, purchase, reporting, etc..) is by far the most antiquated and least intuitive, both which often result in non-compliance which has all sorts of other ramifications. I will say they are getting better with post-season email reminders and links, but it's just not as streamlined as it could be....
> 
> I have longed pined for a reporting requirement enforced rather simply - you don't report on each tag issued in the previous season, you can't get a new one....I may be naive, but I really don't believe folks are as deceitful as they are lazy/forgetful. Conservatively I would estimate between 35%-55% of folks never report on their tags (I'd be willing to wager lunch its probably even higher). As such the Department begins all operational processes with highly inaccurate data and they use that data to shape decisions like season lengths, tag allocations, WMU boundaries, etc..... If every tag holder was required to report on their tags very similar to when you're asked at the point of purchase about waterfowl, snipe, etc...at least MORE data would be collected. I'd like think/hope people wouldn't report innacurately and at least we'd have some data from the enormous mass of tag holders who never report.
> 
> I think things in this Country have gotten way out of whack in several spaces, but as it applies to this topic specifically with regard to the notion that if folks have to work a little for something they won't, so make it easier. I know that statement may seem contradictory to my requirement idea, but the data that goes uncollected could potentially drastically impact essential decisions being made. Understanding what hangs in balance I would think that BOTH making things as convenient as possible and a requirement would be a good practice.
> 
> I won't hold my breath though........


It will never happen because the PALS vendor charges the PGC .95 for every report.That would be close to $2 million


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> So your biggest complaint is you had to type in a number? I sure wish people would just grow up and follow instructions without complaining about every little thing.
> And the answer to typing in a number is "I"ll send in the paper report cards from the reg book"? So instead of typing in a number you would rather hand print all of your information on a card and mail it in?
> 
> It's really not that difficult.


It isn't that difficult but also totally unnecessary. This is UX Design 101. You don't make the user re-enter information you already have.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOL.....like I said, I won't hold my breath.....


----------



## CBB

Yeah the paper card is easier than the website... is what it is


----------



## ZDC

PaBone said:


> Got it done last night and recovered this morning. Nice 6X5 with split brows. Matt does that bow look familiar.
> View attachment 7730944
> View attachment 7730945
> View attachment 7730946


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

I'll be out tonight, possibly going out to a small farm with a buddy, but am not sure if that will happen. It not I'll probably go out behind my house.


----------



## LetThemGrow

After not finding blood or sign where the hunter last saw the deer, we started making circles and after 90 minutes we bumped him from a bed in high weeds. He is obviously hurting but still able to go, albeit his rear leg isn’t working at full capacity. Backed out to regroup and strategize. Wish us luck, for the bucks sake more than anyone I’d like to bring this to an end. 😢


----------



## CBB

Man thats too bad, hope you guys are able to put him down


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

While I always appreciate hunting vicariously through this thread and my friends when I can't be out myself, it really wasn't helpful that my buddy who was out this morning texted to tell me about the nice buck that walked right past the tree I'd normally hunt . . . .


----------



## ZDC

I just got access to an abandoned cattle farm. Landowners say deer in in the north and west fields almost every evening. Found some buck sign but not a ton. 

I'm hoping to see what deer are out here and if there is anything I'd shoot. That being a big doe or a decent bucks.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I just got access to an abandoned cattle farm. Landowners say deer in in the north and west fields almost every evening. Found some buck sign but not a ton.
> 
> I'm hoping to see what deer are out here and if there is anything I'd shoot. That being a big doe or a decent bucks.


Nice! Access to almost any land in PA is hard to come by let alone with some decent deer on it.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Nice! Access to almost any land in PA is hard to come by let alone with some decent deer on it.


Thanks. It's 2 properties that are just under 500 acers I'm going to have a lot of exploring to do. ( Only 2 other people hunt it so pressure isn't crazy). I'll probably set up a trap line and hunt flintlock here this winter.


----------



## LetThemGrow

We gave it another shot but no bed, no blood, no body where we last saw him. Plan is to check some cams in next week and see if he shows back up. Feel bad for the buck, bummed for the hunter, and sad to have trampled thru unpressured bedding area. But it was the right thing to do, and I did what I could to try and recover this deer.

Once again I’m reminded that WHEN IN DOUBT BACK OUT isn’t applied nearly enough. But on the other hand,16 hours after the shot the buck got up from his bed and only had a softball sized blood spot. I sorta think he can survive. 🤔


----------



## LostnWoods1

I put a HOYT’n on this buck at 7:30am. He was locked with a doe she walked by me at 25 and was in tow. I’m am very much sold that during the rut when the temp rises like these past few days they still have to rut. just very dileberate movement morning and night. On my way out after getting buck out. Literally a big 10 at 1pm was walking around seeking. 

good luck fellow PA brothers and sisters stay after it!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats great buck!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats LostnWoods!!!


----------



## jacobh

Speaking of trap lines anyone in SE Pa trap? I have a ton of ***** to get rid of but can’t use leg traps as there are cats around. If anyone traps after deer season pm me and we can meet up and u can come get these *****!! Not sure many do it since it doesn’t bring much $$ anymore


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Watched a big doe feeding for about 40 minutes this morning. Other than that, I was happy I saw a deer. 
Hung a stand for later and put 2 cams out where I hunted today. I'm not sure if theres rutting going on or not yet (I usually see it happening there) but I can say without much doubt that whatever they're doing, most of it has been in the dark so far.

Not sure I'm even going to deer hunt tomorrow with these temps, maybe try to find a turkey instead and then get pissed after a buckzilla ends up in my lap


----------



## superslamsam

Got this big guy last night in the state of Indiana. Heading home tomorrow and hoping for some good luck for the last two weeks of the season.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats great buck


----------



## Bisch

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicko

Congrats lost and superslam!!!! Looks like some nice heavy antlers on those bucks.


----------



## Johnboy60

nicko said:


> Congrats lost and superslam!!!! Looks like some nice heavy antlers on those bucks.


If you ever get tired of that bird avatar.


----------



## jacobh

I’m a steeler guy too but man they’re god awful


----------



## nicko

Johnboy60 said:


> If you ever get tired of that bird avatar.
> View attachment 7731520


Ha ha ha!!! 

8-0


----------



## ZDC

Land owner said that in the pasture I set up in they normally see 10-15 deer in the evening. 

The winds were horse shít and I only saw 3 does , 2 that I'd consider shooters. They weren't too happy. And there was approximately 30ish minutes of them walking towards me sorting, running to the edge of the woods and then moving in again. 

ID bet they if I had a day that the wind wasn't crazy it would be a good spot. I think it may be where I take the flinter in the late season


----------



## jpinkerton

Well, I guess the death of the pink envelope is a done deal. Going to grab some popcorn to see how this unfolds!









How hunters apply for Pennsylvania antlerless deer licenses is changing


Hunters will soon have options other than mailing pink envelopes to county treasurers.




www.wgal.com


----------



## jacobh

So now u can buy online or in stores that sell hunting licenses!!! God those stores will love that


----------



## rambofirstblood

74 degrees tomorrow, 60 in the morning.
Loincloth weather.
Saw the Big 6 3 times today he's over 100" and 200+ pounds.
Came right under me.
Good luck all!


----------



## Bad_News

Sprinted out of work and int the woods. Went to a spot on the way home instead of the land I have been hunting. Saw a nice buck about a half mile from the spot on my way to work this morning. Was able to quickly scout in and find 3 scrapes about 300y from the road. Got set up by 450 and hung till dark. 2 squirrels were the only visitors and I glassed a ladder stand at the top of the ridge. I was in the brushy bottom next to a stream pulling my scent down it. Liked the spot and pinned it for later use and further scouting. 

Tomorrow I'm heading to a strip of tall pines that breaks up scrub oak/red oak flats. Shot my buck there last year. Calling for intermittent rain but I'm planning on just spending the day and seeing what I see. Saw a 2 year old 8 in the spot 2 weeks ago but it felt like I had all the time in the world then and I passed. 

Still not convinced the rut is on and most activity I'm seeing is in the morning. Thinking they're doing the most at night with the heat.

Good luck to those heading out tomorrow!


----------



## gberinger

Went out for 2 sits today in SEPA- about a mile from the DE line. My brother and a buddy were out with me behind the house (9 acres) so is definitely tight but what can ya do when you live in suburbia.

Saw no movement until about 8:30- had a basket six come under my stand - not acting rutty at all. He got a pass from me but did not make it past my buddy hunting his first season with an xbow (he hunts out in western pa every year in rifle season and has had a 5+ year dry spell - I think he was pumped to get back on the board) 

after getting the deer loaded in the truck we went back to grab stuff from our stands and within that 15-20 min had deer under my stand again which we bumped. No idea what it was. We decided to get back in the stands since deer were still moving but ultimately called it at 11.

went back out around 3 - not expecting to see much since a deer was shot 75 yards away and it was 73* out - but ended up seeing a total of about 10 deer in the afternoon. Mostly doe and fawns but one forky. Multiple does went to the kill spot - but didn’t seem to bother them. The forky and does arrived separately but paid not attention to each other- all hung around my stand for about a hour milling. definitely did not feel rutty today. No sign of chasing.

May brother saw 10 or so does in the adjacent field- nothing within range. Going out for the morning tomorrow but looking like tues/wed of next week should be the better days.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## KylePA

Gave this guy a ride home with the John Deere zero turn tonight. Snuck into a stand behind my house at 5 and by 5:50 I saw 4 different bucks. Not the biggest buck in the world but fun hunt. 

9 yard shot and saw him tip over 30 yards away. First deer with a spitfire and it did a number on him..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Those spitfires are my all time favorite mechanical head! Congrats


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Gave this guy a ride home with the John Deere zero turn tonight. Snuck into a stand behind my house at 5 and by 5:50 I saw 4 different bucks. Not the biggest buck in the world but fun hunt.
> 
> 9 yard shot and saw him tip over 30 yards away. First deer with a spitfire and it did a number on him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a beautiful frothy mess…..congrats Kyle.


----------



## Mr. October

Nice buck KylePA!


----------



## Mr. October

Seems like a good beach day. But I'll put on my lightest camo clothing and go climb a tree. Nothing but gimme chi-shots for me in this weather. (Actually, most of the time these days anyway.) Assuming I actually see a legal buck.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck Kyle, mountain Kyle approves as well.


----------



## Johnboy60

Congrats KylePa, you drilled him. Nice shot.


----------



## Mr. October

Well. All setup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats Kyle. Good luck to all you guys today!!


----------



## ZDC

KylePA said:


> Gave this guy a ride home with the John Deere zero turn tonight. Snuck into a stand behind my house at 5 and by 5:50 I saw 4 different bucks. Not the biggest buck in the world but fun hunt.
> 
> 9 yard shot and saw him tip over 30 yards away. First deer with a spitfire and it did a number on him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Well , these temps better start cooling down. 

Had a doe walk by at 40 yards( before first light) and then a few minutes later a deer came jogging up behind her. I also heard 2 bucks going at it around 75 yards away. Now that shooting light is here hopefully these guys keep moving


----------



## nicko

Noahs ark shoving off for the wilds of Potter tomorrow. Time to start loading up my two-of-everything.

Note to self - remember to pack loaded quiver.


----------



## Bad_News

Alls quiet on the 3D front... Saw a spike standing under the red light in the middle of the intersection on the way here. There was a doe standing in the parking area when I arrived. Was up my tree via drt and set up by 6. Saw two other headlamps go in past me around 630. Way the wind is they should scent bump things my direction. We'll see I'm in for the long haul today.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Kyle!! Nice to see u still have them there after the building


----------



## jlh42581

We almost hit two on the way home last night from dinner. I99 is littered with dead deer.


----------



## Mathias

Quiet morning after a bit of excitement. At very first light, heard 2 bucks going at it for 5-7 minutes. Based upon tone of the antlers, loud and hollow sounding, I’m sure at least one was large. A few minutes later a doe trotted up from there and stood 7 yards away, ugh. I expected something to follow. They continued on and then it was silent. Stalked a basket 8 on my way back to house, followed him from the pond with a favorable wind, right range, wrong buck. Another small 8 in the plot when I came inside.
We ran into some of our local friends at the bar/restaurant last evening for dinner. They told of several “wall hangers” in my area this year.


----------



## jacobh

My dads in De today getting deer bacon made at a butcher. Said big bucks in there all necks are swollen up. Not sure what the issue is around Pa but seems active everywhere else


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> My dads in De today getting deer bacon made at a butcher. Said big bucks in there all necks are swollen up. Not sure what the issue is around Pa but seems active everywhere else


I think it's the temps 
Luckily next weekend if supposed to be a bit better


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> My dads in De today getting deer bacon made at a butcher. Said big bucks in there all necks are swollen up. Not sure what the issue is around Pa but seems active everywhere else


If I had to guess, a small amount of doe's are hot and if you get one you win the lottery. The others will peak out next week and we will see lock down into the final week. Lots of this is definitely happening at night right now.


----------



## TauntoHawk

It's uncomfortably warm for leaf raking, glad I'm postponing my hunt for a few more days 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jlh42581 said:


> If I had to guess, a small amount of doe's are hot and if you get one you win the lottery. The others will peak out next week and we will see lock down into the final week. Lots of this is definitely happening at night right now.


Wouldn’t lockdown coincide with peak amount of estrus does?


----------



## ZDC

With this warm weather I'm very very tempted to go up to the shanengo reservoir or lake Arthur in search of hybrid bass and walleyes


----------



## nicko




----------



## rogersb

Hiked some conservancy property this morning and now out on gamelands. Have seen more bikers than animals.


----------



## nicko

Pressure next week particularly on Tuesday and Wednesday is going to be sky high. Coinciding with the drop in temperature and what game movement calendars project to be as top days for the week will hopefully mean good deer movement.


----------



## jacobh

ZDC said:


> I think it's the temps
> Luckily next weekend if supposed to be a bit better


The bucks here tarsals are t even brown yet. It’s very strange. Necks not swollen at all!!! I hope this week but who really knows. Western pa goes first so eastern is usually a week later so hoping this is the week for Jake’s sake


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Pressure next week particularly on Tuesday and Wednesday is going to be sky high. Coinciding with the drop in temperature and what game movement calendars project to be as top days for the week will hopefully mean good deer movement.


I took vacation Tuesday so you can forget good movement 🙄


----------



## ianb1116

Well this one is new in town!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Maybe you should give him a ride to the butcher shop before he causes trouble in your town? 😉


----------



## Gene94

Between Tuesday and Wednesday next week and all of the last week of season we have some really good stuff coming yet according to WeatherChannel. It's hard not to be depressed though when it's 75° on Nov. 5. Only deer I saw this morning in a 5 hour hunt was a set of eyes in my headlamp when walking in. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Guys I know killed a couple good ones yesterday right at dark.


----------



## Mr. October

Well. Good news is I now consider my buck tag punched. Bad news is I have no deer to show for it.

I had a 6 pointer with a broken leg come in to a grunt call. Apparently the broken leg didn’t dampen his enthusiasm for the rut. As soon as I grunted at him he hobbled my way as fast as he could grunting all the way. I had plenty of time for a good shot but somehow hit the shoulder blade. No blood, no arrow, no nothing. The shot looked and felt good but he must have been slightly quartering toward me. I may switch to using a crossbow so I don’t have to take my glasses off to shoot. Im certain I’d have been able to tell the angle better. As he ran I saw basically all the arrow sticking out. Oddly, I never found it. But I know I hit him. So by my personal rules, I tore up my buck tag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Pete. Sadly it happens


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pete, that’s a total bummer. But I gotta say I really admire your choice. I’ve had to do that and some folks act as though they can’t grasp it…that you’re crazy…but it shows your deep respect for the animal and your ethics far more than any words ever could.

Get back out there with the crossbow and find a doe for the freezer.


----------



## Mathias

Character is when you do what’s right when nobody is watching, good job Pete.


----------



## Mathias

Next week should be good. I’m focusing on the split brow buck or bigger if opportunity presents itself. Oh and a nice fat doe. Was kind of hoping this would be the year when a bear tempted me, probably pass anyways but, you can dream….


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Pete, that’s a total bummer. But I gotta say I really admire your choice. I’ve had to do that and some folks act as though they can’t grasp it…that you’re crazy…but it shows your deep respect for the animal and your ethics far more than any words ever could.
> 
> Get back out there with the crossbow and find a doe for the freezer.


Maybe in a week or so. Right now I’m kinda bummed out about the whole thing. I’d much rather hunt with a compound, but I have to be fair to the animals. I figured out last year I can’t see antlers well enough without my glasses. I may finish the season with my crossbow. I still have a NJ buck tag. And a couple PA doe tags. Maybe I can revisit shooting with my glasses on in the off season. Other people do it. There must be a way.
As far as tearing up the tag, for me it’s just the right thing to do.


----------



## Aspade17

Well I made it out from about 12 until dark. Never saw a thing until about the last 20-30 minutes of daylight. 

From what my dad told me about this part of public lane and what I’ve found true is you don’t tend to see many deer, but the ones you see are usually good ones. 

First a fawn crossed the stream that borders the oak flat I was on, she was then followed closely by her mom. Both started munching on the raining acorns. After probably 5 minutes the doe knew something wasn’t right. I’m still not sure if she caught a slight bit of my wind because she knew something wasn’t right but couldn’t pick me off. She started doing the aggressive heavy stepping towards me. 

Right before I was sure she was going to pick me out I heard a buck grunt, talk about saved by the bell, an 18-20” 4 point (just main beams and brows) came running into the scene grunting and growling like crazy. He ended up chasing those 2 out of there which allowed me to get down and trek my mile back to the truck.

Seems as though things are going to start to pick up next week and thankfully I’m on vacation all week. Looking for one of these two I believe. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Deer on their feet the entire drive out...we didn't go more than an hour without seeing a buck either cruising or chasing a doe....we saw a monster in Donegal PA had a doe laying in the middle of a wheat field and he was just guarding her....HUGE

We're in Pitt for some college visits with Camille: Duquesne school of pharmacy and Pitt school of pharmacy….


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Deer on their feet the entire drive out...we didn't go more than an hour without seeing a buck either cruising or chasing a doe....we saw a monster in Donegal PA had a doe laying in the middle of a wheat field and he was just guarding her....HUGE
> 
> We're in Pitt for some college visits with Camille: Duquesne school of pharmacy and Pitt school of pharmacy….


Pitt is a nice school. We liked it when we checked it out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> Maybe in a week or so. Right now I’m kinda bummed out about the whole thing. I’d much rather hunt with a compound, but I have to be fair to the animals. I figured out last year I can’t see antlers well enough without my glasses. I may finish the season with my crossbow. I still have a NJ buck tag. And a couple PA doe tags. Maybe I can revisit shooting with my glasses on in the off season. Other people do it. There must be a way.
> As far as tearing up the tag, for me it’s just the right thing to do.


Any particular reason why you can't switch to contact lenses? I hunted in glasses for about 7 years till I tried contacts and it's been one of the best changes I've ever made.


----------



## Bad_News

Said hell with it when the keds started bothering me and the wind had my tree whippin like a fly pole. Did find some good sign tho. Be back to this spot when there's a chill in the air.


----------



## Guss412

Mr. October said:


> Well. Good news is I now consider my buck tag punched. Bad news is I have no deer to show for it.
> 
> I had a 6 pointer with a broken leg come in to a grunt call. Apparently the broken leg didn’t dampen his enthusiasm for the rut. As soon as I grunted at him he hobbled my way as fast as he could grunting all the way. I had plenty of time for a good shot but somehow hit the shoulder blade. No blood, no arrow, no nothing. The shot looked and felt good but he must have been slightly quartering toward me. I may switch to using a crossbow so I don’t have to take my glasses off to shoot. Im certain I’d have been able to tell the angle better. As he ran I saw basically all the arrow sticking out. Oddly, I never found it. But I know I hit him. So by my personal rules, I tore up my buck tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a bummer, fixed blades or mechanical? I switched to fixed and added 100g to the front of my arrow and have had some solid penetration.


----------



## nicko

Sigh…….oh well. The fact the Phils made the WS is an accomplishment. Lot of great moments along the way.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program of killing bucks.


----------



## jpinkerton

nicko said:


> Sigh…….oh well. The fact the Phils made the WS is an accomplishment. Lot of great moments along the way.
> 
> Now, back to our regularly scheduled program of killing bucks.


They played with energy that should carry into next year. Lot of bright spots on the squad. Hopefully the birds keep flying high!


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Any particular reason why you can't switch to contact lenses? I hunted in glasses for about 7 years till I tried contacts and it's been one of the best changes I've ever made.


I've never been able to put them in. I may try again though. We'll see.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Sigh…….oh well. The fact the Phils made the WS is an accomplishment. Lot of great moments along the way.
> 
> Now, back to our regularly scheduled program of killing bucks.


It was a good ride! I didn't have a high expectation fo them knocking off Houston.


----------



## hobbs4421

ianb1116 said:


> View attachment 7731921
> 
> View attachment 7731920
> 
> 
> Well this one is new in town!


There are obviously no doe in your area . That buck is settling for a raccoon. Lol


----------



## hobbs4421

Dad and I hunted yesterday morning. We saw deer while driving during the dark. Lots of movement at dark thirty in the morning and evening/ like dangerous to drive. 
During our sits on stand we literally saw nothing. I got up around 930 to take a walk to familiarize myself with this new private property and I walked up on 2 different sets of deer laying down around 10:00 am. Not sure if they were locked down or what, but a great big buck was bedding downs with 2 doe at that hour. It was a worthwhile walk(against my better judge to walk) but I felt compelled to do something different because I was in the stand for 50 hours last week and saw very little, and new I needed to do a little scouting. Found a good spot not to far from these deer that was loaded with new sign. Runs, scrapes, and heavy trails. I prepped a spot for next week. With the cooler weather tues and Wednesday, I think I’ll have some good luck this week


----------



## 12-Ringer

This guy showed up on our lease in Coudersport…


----------



## jlh42581

I'm gonna go see if my one trailcam grew legs then drop a few more. Get some Intel for next year hopefully.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> It was a good ride! I didn't have a high expectation fo them knocking off Houston.


I'll look forward to getting to bed at normal times again.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I've never been able to put them in. I may try again though. We'll see.


I shoot with my glasses on, 2 years ago I lowered my anchor point on my face so they arnt in the way. That really shrank down my groupings. I'm also using a wrist release, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## ZDC

Went out yesterday afternoon despite the 80 degree heat ( deep down I knew I should have went fishing). 

Saw only a fawn walk out of the corn and then about 45 minutes later walk back into the corn. Did get snorted at when walking to the barn. 

Next weekend it finally looks like this heat wave will end , high of 42 Saturday, high of 39 Sunday, supposed to be like that all that week.( Nighttime lows in the low 20s) I think the rut may final start and we will see these deer in the day again.


----------



## nicko

The rut doesn’t need cold weather to start. It’s going on right now…..activity is most likely at night when it’s cooler. And we’re still a week away from peak breeding.


----------



## hobbs4421

nicko said:


> The rut doesn’t need cold weather to start. It’s going on right now…..activity is most likely at night when it’s cooler. And we’re still a week away from peak breeding.
> 
> View attachment 7732251


Good info and so true. Took a drive last night to see how the deer were moving in a couple different locations that I hunt. Between 9:00 pm and 1100 pm the deer movement was incredible, and the rut is definitely happening.
I do believe that due to them going crazy at night that many are resting during the daylight hours while we are hunting, which causes lots of hunters to experience less daytime activity.
I was in stand for probably 50 hours last week and saw less deer than any other November hunt in my history.
. All that being said, things are only going to get better the next 2 weeks, and the cooler temps and the moon are going to attribute immensely. Really looking forward to getting back after em with cooler temps early this week. It’s just a matter of time. We just have to stay positive, be smart and get back after them.


----------



## Bucket

My opinion is that there are a lot of misconceptions about the temp and the rut. I am a believer that the deer breeding activities occur at the same time every year. There are always a few buck that get anxious before the others, but the doe remain the same. 

I do however think that the temp play a part in when the deer move as usual. But once the doe are ready, the temp doesn't really matter.

I'm no wildlife biologist, but every year you hear someone say that the rut is early, and i dont think that is ever the case.


----------



## nicko

And if the area you hunt has an out-of-whack doe-to-buck ratio with an excess of does, the bucks won’t have to roam far to find the next hot doe.


----------



## jacobh

I just don’t see it. Tarsals aren’t turned necks aren’t swollen!!! I’m not saying temps have anything to do with it but I don’t believe it’s here


----------



## rambofirstblood

This 6 point makes me laugh, he's never in a hurry.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I just don’t see it. Tarsals aren’t turned necks aren’t swollen!!! I’m not saying temps have anything to do with it but I don’t believe it’s here


This on mature or immature bucks?


----------



## jacobh

Immature. I posted a pic back a page or 2 of a young 6 pt tarsals almost white still and zero neck swelling


----------



## jacobh

rambofirstblood said:


> This 6 point makes me laugh, he's never in a hurry.
> View attachment 7732275
> View attachment 7732276


Now he’s swollen I’ll post a pic of my area and then guys will see the difference


----------



## jacobh

Here’s a spike. He should be feeling it by now but look how skinny the neck is still!!! This is how all the bucks are on my cams


----------



## Scott Ho

Mr. October said:


> Well. Good news is I now consider my buck tag punched. Bad news is I have no deer to show for it.
> 
> I had a 6 pointer with a broken leg come in to a grunt call. Apparently the broken leg didn’t dampen his enthusiasm for the rut. As soon as I grunted at him he hobbled my way as fast as he could grunting all the way. I had plenty of time for a good shot but somehow hit the shoulder blade. No blood, no arrow, no nothing. The shot looked and felt good but he must have been slightly quartering toward me. I may switch to using a crossbow so I don’t have to take my glasses off to shoot. Im certain I’d have been able to tell the angle better. As he ran I saw basically all the arrow sticking out. Oddly, I never found it. But I know I hit him. So by my personal rules, I tore up my buck tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it happens to everybody sooner or later. I do not know if it is an option for you but switching to contacts was a game changer for me. I despised hunting in glasses, made the switch and never looked back. I wear ones that can be left in 30 days at a time, they are comfortable and forget I have them in.


----------



## LostnWoods1

Killed this guy in Friday morning with a doe. in Chester county 5D. I would say his neck is swollen and was with a doe. They are rutting just very deliberate with their movements is all.


----------



## j.d.m.

AjPUNISHER said:


> Any particular reason why you can't switch to contact lenses? I hunted in glasses for about 7 years till I tried contacts and it's been one of the best changes I've ever made.


That’s the way I went. I couldn’t handle glasses for hunting. They fogged up, pain to use binos or rangefinder. I switched to contacts and what a world of difference. Now I don’t use any since getting PRK surgery done, now it’s even better. But seriously, I would give contacts a try before going to a crossbow. But if that’s the better way for you, by all means do it.


----------



## jacobh

Rutted up stud in Limerick just now


----------



## PAbigbear

Bucket said:


> My opinion is that there are a lot of misconceptions about the temp and the rut. I am a believer that the deer breeding activities occur at the same time every year. There are always a few buck that get anxious before the others, but the doe remain the same.
> 
> I do however think that the temp play a part in when the deer move as usual. But once the doe are ready, the temp doesn't really matter.
> 
> I'm no wildlife biologist, but every year you hear someone say that the rut is early, and i dont think that is ever the case.


I just got in from checking 9 cameras. Almost all buck movement is at night. Which is exactly what I would say based on lack of sightings from the stand this week. It's happening, but it's at night. At least that's what I'm going to say to keep my sanity after a dismal week in the tree.


----------



## Mr. October

Scott Ho said:


> it happens to everybody sooner or later. I do not know if it is an option for you but switching to contacts was a game changer for me. I despised hunting in glasses, made the switch and never looked back. I wear ones that can be left in 30 days at a time, they are comfortable and forget I have them in.


I’m going to have to look into it. Progressive lenses are a royal PIA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

@j.d.m. and @Scott Ho . . . what kind of glasses did you guys move out from to the contacts? Progressives? My issue with glasses is I can never get the focal part of the glasses lined up properly. I kind of made it work for a couple years by moving my anchor point up to my check but that made for really inconsistent left/right shots. My current setup with a longer bow and a #7 clarifier peep works great without my glasses. When I am looking through my peep, the pins and target are crystal clear. With my glasses on I can never see my pins at all. They are just big halos.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mr. October said:


> @j.d.m. and @Scott Ho . . . what kind of glasses did you guys move out from to the contacts? Progressives? My issue with glasses is I can never get the focal part of the glasses lined up properly. I kind of made it work for a couple years by moving my anchor point up to my check but that made for really inconsistent left/right shots. My current setup with a longer bow and a #7 clarifier peep works great without my glasses. When I am looking through my peep, the pins and target are crystal clear. With my glasses on I can never see my pins at all. They are just big halos.


Can you see distance without the glasses?


----------



## ZDC

LostnWoods1 said:


> Killed this guy in Friday morning with a doe. in Chester county 5D. I would say his neck is swollen and was with a doe. They are rutting just very deliberate with their movements is all.


Looks tasty


----------



## jacobh

Here’s prediction I saw online


----------



## jasonk0519

My 19 year old daughter decided this year she wanted to go hunting with me, I was totally blindsided and thought she was kidding at first but once I knew she was serious I got her out shooting a crossbow, got her a mentor license and we set up a blind. When she was younger she was a real animal lover and I wasn’t really sure what would happen if a deer came in range, but I didn’t care, any time you can spend with your kids at this age is worth it. After our first sit out there I knew she was into it and was going to shoot if she had the chance. We we had a big Doe at 40 yards and she was ready to shoot if it came 10 yards closer. 
I talked her into walking up yesterday morning which is a lot to ask from a sophomore in college, she likes to sleep in. Well, she found out waking up early can pay off. She shot this huge bodied buck with a busted up rack at 20 yards and he dropped on the spot. It’s a great first deer for her. As excited as I have been with getting my own deer it doesn’t come close to what I felt yesterday. By far my best day hunting of my life. She was kind of happy too. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Way to go jasonk & daughter!
Bet you were excited!


----------



## rambofirstblood

jacobh said:


> Here’s prediction I saw online


I'm NW and from experience seem to be about a week ahead of the northern dates.


----------



## Scott Ho

Mr. October said:


> @j.d.m. and @Scott Ho . . . what kind of glasses did you guys move out from to the contacts? Progressives? My issue with glasses is I can never get the focal part of the glasses lined up properly. I kind of made it work for a couple years by moving my anchor point up to my check but that made for really inconsistent left/right shots. My current setup with a longer bow and a #7 clarifier peep works great without my glasses. When I am looking through my peep, the pins and target are crystal clear. With my glasses on I can never see my pins at all. They are just big halos.


I use toric lens for astigmatism. I believe that they do have multifocal lens that you can buy. The process of getting fitted was a couple of visits but once fitted properly I buy multiple boxes online that last for several years.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Jasonk and daughter that’s a huge body for sure!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

rambofirstblood said:


> I'm NW and from experience seem to be about a week ahead of the northern dates.


I cant find the edit ??
Anyhow, probably 5 days ahead.


----------



## Mr. October

rambofirstblood said:


> Can you see distance without the glasses?


Well enough to survive. But I can’t really see antlers well enough to determine legality, etc without glasses. Or even necessarily tell buck from doe. This is particularly true in low light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Doesn’t anyone know about the adult mentor license? If I’m reading it right you can get one antlerless tag as a mentored adult. The only way you can transfer a tag as a mentor is if the mentored youth under 7, correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I have glasses with progressive lenses. Had a pair made with the reader so low it’s practically nonexistent. Works great for distance and shooting, pin still crisp. Wear contacts for the afternoon hunts, sometimes mornings, but not as comfortable early in the am.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mr. October said:


> Well enough to survive. But I can’t really see antlers well enough to determine legality, etc without glasses. Or even necessarily tell buck from doe. This is particularly true in low light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to go to single vision distance lenses with a verifier.
Of course I couldn't focus close up.
Had to swap to my street glasses if I wanted to look at something 3 feet or less.
My eyes have improved over the years for distance (worse up close) and now am not wearing glasses in the stand.
What a PITA getting older is!
Just have to find something that works for you.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> @j.d.m. and @Scott Ho . . . what kind of glasses did you guys move out from to the contacts? Progressives? My issue with glasses is I can never get the focal part of the glasses lined up properly. I kind of made it work for a couple years by moving my anchor point up to my check but that made for really inconsistent left/right shots. My current setup with a longer bow and a #7 clarifier peep works great without my glasses. When I am looking through my peep, the pins and target are crystal clear. With my glasses on I can never see my pins at all. They are just big halos.


I had glasses for far vision ( blurry distance vision) then when I wore them, I had blurry close vision. The contacts were the same correction, but world of difference when hunting. Could see target sharp and clear, and pins were “good enough”. It biggest thing was no more issues related to physically wearing them. Fogging, sliding down my face, getting in the way of a face mask, exc…. Laser eye correction has been even better, it that’s a whole different side of things.


----------



## jlh42581

Went to get the cam where I quartered the buck.

Standing there taking it down I hear a noise. So I back out to the logging road and start peaking.

There 10 yards stands a bear. I yell cause I'm 100% unarmed and don't wanna surprise it.

The woods explodes, bears running everywhere... 5-6. Big bear that's 10 yards runs 10 then decides that's enough and stops. Doesn't care anymore. I backed out of that bottom quick!

Lesson... if you quarter a deer and have a bear tag you might wanna hunt that area? Is that legal in PA? Are you baiting at that point?


----------



## j.d.m.

Not baiting. No different then only field dressing it, and hunting near the gut pile. As far as I know, it’s not illegal. Some will say it’s unethical, but I see it as no different then finding an oak that is loaded with acorns. Or an apple tree loaded with apples this season. They want you to field dress it in the woods, it’s natural for other wildlife to clean it up. How would you let other hunters know there is deer remains there? If a deer gets road killed and ends up near a steam 200 yards into the woods. Is it illegal to hunt near it if you happen to find it? I say no, and not unethical. Now if you are purposely dumping remains over time in same site for the purpose of hunting it, that’s baiting.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> Well enough to survive. But I can’t really see antlers well enough to determine legality, etc without glasses. Or even necessarily tell buck from doe. This is particularly true in low light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Lasik. I did it 12 years go. Wish it was available and affordable long before that. At 55 my distance vision is great. I do need readers for working on the computer. My vision went from that tree is green to the leaves on that tree are green. Yep, from a green blob to individual leaves is one heck of a change.


----------



## adudeuknow

Haven't been on here in quite some time. I still see some familiar names and faces though! I just finished reading through the entire post for this season and congrats to everyone that has scored thus far. Definitely some enjoyable reading!

I was able to connect on a good 10 last week that was bedded out of range with 2 doe for two hours prior to slipping up. I typically try for a good photo op but the buck died in the middle of a "in progress" housing plan so I made quick work of the recovery. Factor in a high of 70 degrees and I was cutting this buck up in the shade of my back yard within 2 hours of his death. The buck was dressed within 30 minutes of death and still started to see some of that green shine on the inner meat along the incision I had made. It was definitely the warmest November harvest I have made in 20 years of hunting them with a bow. Good luck to all the remainder of the season. I am going to get out again this coming week with doe tags in hand. There's a good chance I wont even shoot a doe but I have the days off and what better way to spend them than in the PA woods!


----------



## DV1

KylePA said:


> Gave this guy a ride home with the John Deere zero turn tonight. Snuck into a stand behind my house at 5 and by 5:50 I saw 4 different bucks. Not the biggest buck in the world but fun hunt.
> 
> 9 yard shot and saw him tip over 30 yards away. First deer with a spitfire and it did a number on him..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot and buck, congrats. Making the most of less than great conditions.


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> Well. Good news is I now consider my buck tag punched. Bad news is I have no deer to show for it.
> 
> I had a 6 pointer with a broken leg come in to a grunt call. Apparently the broken leg didn’t dampen his enthusiasm for the rut. As soon as I grunted at him he hobbled my way as fast as he could grunting all the way. I had plenty of time for a good shot but somehow hit the shoulder blade. No blood, no arrow, no nothing. The shot looked and felt good but he must have been slightly quartering toward me. I may switch to using a crossbow so I don’t have to take my glasses off to shoot. I'm certain I’d have been able to tell the angle better. As he ran I saw basically all the arrow sticking out. Oddly, I never found it. But I know I hit him. So by my personal rules, I tore up my buck tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that stinks, sorry to hear it. Not sure what you are shooting, but at 52 lbs, with a 425 grain arrow topped with a Slick Trick magnum, I have gotten through a few shoulders in recent years. I Intentionally shoot straight up the leg and once in a while hit the scapula. No problem getting through the thin part, but not much is getting through the thick area with the fin so I don't know if it matters I'm not shooting 70 lbs. I killed a 145 lb 8 point last year with that set-up, I shot through the blade, and hit the spine behind it, dropping him in his tracks. Wasn't intentional, but he was quartering away a bit and I didn't adjust far enough behind the leg.


----------



## DV1

jasonk0519 said:


> My 19 year old daughter decided this year she wanted to go hunting with me, I was totally blindsided and thought she was kidding at first but once I knew she was serious I got her out shooting a crossbow, got her a mentor license and we set up a blind. When she was younger she was a real animal lover and I wasn’t really sure what would happen if a deer came in range, but I didn’t care, any time you can spend with your kids at this age is worth it. After our first sit out there I knew she was into it and was going to shoot if she had the chance. We we had a big Doe at 40 yards and she was ready to shoot if it came 10 yards closer.
> I talked her into walking up yesterday morning which is a lot to ask from a sophomore in college, she likes to sleep in. Well, she found out waking up early can pay off. She shot this huge bodied buck with a busted up rack at 20 yards and he dropped on the spot. It’s a great first deer for her. As excited as I have been with getting my own deer it doesn’t come close to what I felt yesterday. By far my best day hunting of my life. She was kind of happy too. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great day, congrats.


----------



## ZDC

A


adudeuknow said:


> Haven't been on here in quite some time. I still see some familiar names and faces though! I just finished reading through the entire post for this season and congrats to everyone that has scored thus far. Definitely some enjoyable reading!
> 
> I was able to connect on a good 10 last week that was bedded out of range with 2 doe for two hours prior to slipping up. I typically try for a good photo op but the buck died in the middle of a "in progress" housing plan so I made quick work of the recovery. Factor in a high of 70 degrees and I was cutting this buck up in the shade of my back yard within 2 hours of his death. The buck was dressed within 30 minutes of death and still started to see some of that green shine on the inner meat along the incision I had made. It was definitely the warmest November harvest I have made in 20 years of hunting them with a bow. Good luck to all the remainder of the season. I am going to get out again this coming week with doe tags in hand. There's a good chance I wont even shoot a doe but I have the days off and what better way to spend them than in the PA woods!
> View attachment 7732785


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

jasonk0519 said:


> My 19 year old daughter decided this year she wanted to go hunting with me, I was totally blindsided and thought she was kidding at first but once I knew she was serious I got her out shooting a crossbow, got her a mentor license and we set up a blind. When she was younger she was a real animal lover and I wasn’t really sure what would happen if a deer came in range, but I didn’t care, any time you can spend with your kids at this age is worth it. After our first sit out there I knew she was into it and was going to shoot if she had the chance. We we had a big Doe at 40 yards and she was ready to shoot if it came 10 yards closer.
> I talked her into walking up yesterday morning which is a lot to ask from a sophomore in college, she likes to sleep in. Well, she found out waking up early can pay off. She shot this huge bodied buck with a busted up rack at 20 yards and he dropped on the spot. It’s a great first deer for her. As excited as I have been with getting my own deer it doesn’t come close to what I felt yesterday. By far my best day hunting of my life. She was kind of happy too. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## Mathias

5C this morning. Warm, first time seeing a lightning bug in November.
4 bucks, basket 8 with one side broken nearly off. spike chasing a doe, same decent 8 I passed on a week ago and a 3pt. That’s a wrap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt today is first time I’m seeing bucks on their feet. This week and maybe next seem good


----------



## Mathias

plenty of time……


----------



## adudeuknow

ZDC said:


> A
> 
> Looks tasty



Looks confirmed!


----------



## Bad_News

Day off submitted for tomorrow! Going back in the the subtle terrain features I found on the edge of a big clear cut saturday. The cut is probably 3 years old and beginning to thicken up nicely. The features (ridge, couple small gullies that come together at a single point along the ridge) have a bunch of big rubs in the area. The exodus cam I hung there Saturday isn't working so I need to pull it anyway😮‍💨. Think I can catch a buck running the ridge downwind of the thick clear cut. Hope to see some kind of movement during the big temp drop in the morning. 70s today and should be in the 30s tomorrow morning.


----------



## Leaves

Got into the stand late today around 7. Saw two shooter 10 pts by 0800. Was at full draw on one twice but it’s just too thick where I’m at. Fingers crossed something gets curious midday.


----------



## tam9492

Could use some help from you SE guys!

The National Deer Association (NDA, formerly QDMA and National Deer Alliance) needs mentors for an upcoming Field to Fork hunt on the John Heinz National Wildlife Refuge (by Philly airport) Nov. 18-20.

The mentees have already attended a training day that included time on the archery range and lectures on regulations, safety, deer biology, and field dressing. All gear is provided (crossbows, shooting sticks, bolts, blinds, chairs). Just show up with your hunting license, camo, and whatever you like to have in the blind with you. You'll receive a First Lite orange vest. A field dressing kit is handy but not necessary. Lunch is provided on site.

On hunt days, participants will arrive at the visitor's center at 5:15am, gather gear with mentees, get one last safety briefing, and then head out to assigned blinds at 5:45am. Each hunting zone has a porta-potty, and people generally stay in the blind until 10am or so. Lunch break is long and relaxed. Hunters typically go out for our afternoon hunts around 2:30pm and stay until last light. If your mentee gets a deer, you simply call it in and a staff member will come pick it up in a truck. You then head back to the field dressing area and onto the processor.

This is a fantastic program that is changing people's lives. If you're interested in being a mentor, please shoot me a PM, and I'll put you in touch with the right folks.


----------



## Mathias

adude… great buck, congrats. Well done to all of you that have gotten it done thus far!


----------



## nicko

Been set up since first light but zero movement so far. I have five open scrapes within 100 yards of my stand along the tree line. Looking like the spot is going to be best for afternoon/late day.


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> Went to get the cam where I quartered the buck.
> 
> Standing there taking it down I hear a noise. So I back out to the logging road and start peaking.
> 
> There 10 yards stands a bear. I yell cause I'm 100% unarmed and don't wanna surprise it.
> 
> The woods explodes, bears running everywhere... 5-6. Big bear that's 10 yards runs 10 then decides that's enough and stops. Doesn't care anymore. I backed out of that bottom quick!
> 
> Lesson... if you quarter a deer and have a bear tag you might wanna hunt that area? Is that legal in PA? Are you baiting at that point?


100% legal as long you don't move it from where it fell to an advantageous location, such as in front of your stand.


----------



## dougell

I was hunting bear saturday afternoon.I got out late,around 4:00pm and 15 minutes later heard a deer running.It was a lone doe that ended up walking right under me.I didn't feel like dealing with a dead deer in that heat but figured it could work as bear bait so I shot it.Didn't see a bear or another deer the rest of the night.


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> Been set up since first light but zero movement so far. I have five open scrapes within 100 yards of my stand along the tree line. Looking like the spot is going to be best for afternoon/late day.


Good Luck. Cold front moving in. Hopefully movement will pic up.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Decided to take tomorrow off, hoping the temp drops gets them moving a bit.


----------



## nicko

Not one deer seen on the morning sit. Going to leave the stand in the same tree and hunt it for the last couple hours of the day as I’m pretty sure deer are going to hit this spot in the afternoon.

Doctored up a scrape yesterday when I got here that appears in the same spot every year. Just checked it out and it was freshened up sometime between yesterday and today. Might give that spot a shot tomorrow morning.


----------



## jacobh

Finally gonna cool off and now full moon lol.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Finally gonna cool off and now full moon lol.


You’re just Mr. Cheerful…


----------



## Bigmike23

Another hunting friend of mine has a camera near one of my stand sites. He doesn't hunt archery just rifle but he told me he got a picture of a giant 9 in daylight today. Can't wait for tomorrow mornings front


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> You’re just Mr. Cheerful…


Truth hurts


----------



## j.d.m.

Got parked up at state game lands 205. Just as I’m getting my stuff on, a truck full of wardens pull up. Young guy driving and older guy in passenger seat. Surprisingly, it was just some chit chat, asking about my season, if I’m hunting in a tree stand, using a crossbow. At no time was checked for license or ID or anything. Just told me good luck, and drove off. So now I’m set up, the wind swirls because of the ridges and what not. Never had a good wind here no matter what the wind is 400 yards down the road. But I’m trying anyway. It’s mostly an observation sit for what I can see beyond my hunting area. I’ve caught deer cruising through here before.


----------



## nicko

Under two hours to go for the rest of the day. Seems it’s one of those days if anything is going to show, it’s going to be in the last half hour of legal time.


----------



## j.d.m.

Agreed. Very quiet even though it’s cooling down nicely.


----------



## Mathias

Deer movement should be great tomorrow. Excited!


----------



## nicko

As I suspected, didn't see deer until 4:45pm.....three doe 200 yards away at the far end of the food plot I was sitting.

Going to get into spot tomorrow I've never hunted here. Plenty of buck sign. Hoping the cold front gets them up and moving.


----------



## 12-Ringer

crazy, second straight day....within an hour of the sun going down, cameras start firing with almost every cam showcasing buck chasing....only one real nice one, but they are moving after dark....

Thought these two were neat….


----------



## 12-Ringer

If all goes well I'll be in a tree in Potter tomorrow afternoon sometime...hit Pitt, Duquesne and Carnegie Mellon Sat, Sun and today....seeing Pittsburgh through the eyes of a college bound kiddo is certainly different than two hunters passing through each fall...I think we drove over 400 of the 446 bridges, the fries and coleslaw aren't all they are cracked up to be, the strip district isn't exactly what it's name implies (thankfully), tons of history, culture, hustle and bustle...I mean there are bridges that have merges ON THE BRIDGES  rocked my Phillies and Eagles gear, the Eagles not as welcomed as the pinstripes, all and all it was an interesting exercise in what is shaping up to be a monumental task. We have St. Joe's/University City, Albany, Buffalo, Northeastern, and Rhode Island schools of pharmacy all left to see.

Most of you know our story and our daughter is committing to earn a PhD in Pharmaceutical Science and to finding the cure for her cancer. Duquesne's program is amazing, but its a Pharm D program (doctor of Pharmacy) which opens doors to deliver drugs not develop. There was an embarrassingly humorous moment with the Dean of School of Pharmacy, he and Camille were discussing and he was really doing his best to sell the program and get a commitment, she knew the Pharm-D program wasn't what she was thinking. We were very proud as she asked intriguing and probing questions in attempts to help the Dean realize what she was most interested. Unfortunately for the Dean and for the handful of others selected for this private tour, he continued to press, she got frustrated and offered the final statement, "I'm really not interested in being a drug dealer as much as I am a drug developer". A few potential students laughed while their parents gasped and I just smiled thinking, "that's my warrior". She's been going head-to-head with this disease since she was 10 years old; getting kicked over and over again, only to rise up in it's face and show her strength....I am humbled, proud, scared, sad, angry, thankful, and list goes on EVERYDAY.

Now if anyone has any insight into the winning Powerball #'s....trying to fund a 9-year program


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> If all goes well I'll be in a tree in Potter tomorrow afternoon sometime...hit Pitt, Duquesne and Carnegie Mellon Sat, Sun and today....seeing Pittsburgh through the eyes of a college bound kiddo is certainly different than two hunters passing through each fall...I think we drove over 400 of the 446 bridges, the fries and coleslaw aren't all they are cracked up to be, the strip district isn't exactly what it's name implies (thankfully), tons of history, culture, hustle and bustle...I mean there are bridges that have merges ON THE BRIDGES  rocked my Phillies and Eagles gear, the Eagles not as welcomed as the pinstripes, all and all it was an interesting exercise in what is shaping up to be a monumental task. We have St. Joe's/University City, Albany, Buffalo, Northeastern, and Rhode Island schools of pharmacy all left to see.
> 
> Most of you know our story and our daughter is committing to earn a PhD in Pharmaceutical Science and to finding the cure for her cancer. Duquesne's program is amazing, but its a Pharm D program (doctor of Pharmacy) which opens doors to deliver drugs not develop. There was an embarrassingly humorous moment with the Dean of School of Pharmacy, he and Camille were discussing and he was really doing his best to sell the program and get a commitment, she knew the Pharm-D program wasn't what she was thinking. We were very proud as she asked intriguing and probing questions in attempts to help the Dean realize what she was most interested. Unfortunately for the Dean and for the handful of others selected for this private tour, he continued to press, she got frustrated and offered the final statement, "I'm really not interested in being a drug dealer as much as I am a drug developer". A few potential students laughed while their parents gasped and I just smiled thinking, "that's my warrior". She's been going head-to-head with this disease since she was 10 years old; getting kicked over and over again, only to rise up in it's face and show her strength....I am humbled, proud, scared, sad, angry, thankful, and list goes on EVERYDAY.
> 
> Now if anyone has any insight into the winning Powerball #'s....trying to fund a 9-year program


Praying for her too heal....and get better and have a Happy long life..


----------



## 138104

Seems like many have the same idea of hunting tomorrow. I was scheduled off for a neurologist appt for our gsd, but VRC had to reschedule. I was going to cancel pto, but decided to take advantage of the cooler temps and hunt. Cameras have been slow, so we’ll see what happens.


----------



## adudeuknow

12-Ringer said:


> If all goes well I'll be in a tree in Potter tomorrow afternoon sometime...hit Pitt, Duquesne and Carnegie Mellon Sat, Sun and today....seeing Pittsburgh through the eyes of a college bound kiddo is certainly different than two hunters passing through each fall...I think we drove over 400 of the 446 bridges, the fries and coleslaw aren't all they are cracked up to be, the strip district isn't exactly what it's name implies (thankfully), tons of history, culture, hustle and bustle...I mean there are bridges that have merges ON THE BRIDGES  rocked my Phillies and Eagles gear, the Eagles not as welcomed as the pinstripes, all and all it was an interesting exercise in what is shaping up to be a monumental task. We have St. Joe's/University City, Albany, Buffalo, Northeastern, and Rhode Island schools of pharmacy all left to see.
> 
> Most of you know our story and our daughter is committing to earn a PhD in Pharmaceutical Science and to finding the cure for her cancer. Duquesne's program is amazing, but its a Pharm D program (doctor of Pharmacy) which opens doors to deliver drugs not develop. There was an embarrassingly humorous moment with the Dean of School of Pharmacy, he and Camille were discussing and he was really doing his best to sell the program and get a commitment, she knew the Pharm-D program wasn't what she was thinking. We were very proud as she asked intriguing and probing questions in attempts to help the Dean realize what she was most interested. Unfortunately for the Dean and for the handful of others selected for this private tour, he continued to press, she got frustrated and offered the final statement, "I'm really not interested in being a drug dealer as much as I am a drug developer". A few potential students laughed while their parents gasped and I just smiled thinking, "that's my warrior". She's been going head-to-head with this disease since she was 10 years old; getting kicked over and over again, only to rise up in it's face and show her strength....I am humbled, proud, scared, sad, angry, thankful, and list goes on EVERYDAY.
> 
> Now if anyone has any insight into the winning Powerball #'s....trying to fund a 9-year program



If your daughter ends up in a pharmacy program in the city hit me up. My wife owns a compounding pharmacy in Oakland and the strip. She has student interns all of the time. If your daughter plans to develop medication one day, compounding pharmacy is a very very necessary step in that journey. My wife makes things from scratch that some of the most well known doctors in the world aren't even aware of. She is also a Duquesne graduate.


----------



## nicko

Some Potter pics.


----------



## Leaves

Everything finally came together this evening for my first buck ever out of a saddle. Got settled in a tree around 2pm and at 5 pm after few grunts this guy came in to 20 yards and I let one fly. Awesome November evening!


----------



## Bigmike23

Good luck to all today. Finally after all this time had 1 of the giants from last year pass by the cam yesterday at 9 in the morning. He was a big 8 last year, now hes a big 10. So excited to get in the tree!


----------



## 138104

Woke up to pee and this guy was right behind the house. With how bright the moon is, I could see him walking! I think this is the same buck I hit last Monday.


----------



## Bigmike23

Cameras exploded last night. 4 new bucks showed up. 2 are huge. Time to get out there


----------



## Mr. October

Total lunar eclipse happening right now. Totality in 4 minutes at 5:17


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Total lunar eclipse happening right now. Totality in 4 minutes at 5:17


Yeah I’ve been watching it’s pretty neat!


----------



## nicko

29° here this morning. Got into a new spot and got my stand and sticks set up. pulled my bow up and heard a steady trot coming in from behind me. It was only about 10 after six but I could see antlers on top of the head 15 yards away and it hung around for a while. Just cracking first light now. Need a repeat of that.


----------



## Mathias

Lots of deer movement last evening/night on my cams up north, both buck and doe. 
No hunting this morning, civic duty to fulfill first.


----------



## gberinger

Out last night and this morning. Saw 10-15 does last night. Doe and 2 fawns so far this morning. Really struggling with the no rut activity around here. All the does are in their normal patterns. No lack of deer just 0 bucks. It’s weird. All could change in an instant I suppose. 
Nice morning to be out though. Cold but pretty windy.


----------



## nicko

Great morning so far… About 20 minutes ago, I had a spike and four-point crews passed at 10 yards. And just spent five minutes watching a doe being run around in circles by another spike.


----------



## Mr. October

Left the gym at 7:15 and there was a spike buck staring me down in the parking lot.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> As I suspected, didn't see deer until 4:45pm.....three doe 200 yards away at the far end of the food plot I was sitting.
> 
> Going to get into spot tomorrow I've never hunted here. Plenty of buck sign. Hoping the cold front gets them up and moving.


I saw nothing but the game wardens 3 times drive back and forth. Must have been looking for something/ someone. Otherwise, absolutely no deer showed up. Cams went off almost all night last night into this morning. The big one never showed again yet, but I’m hoping when I get back up there today, and get in stand, it’s a different story. Good luck fellas, this week IS the week.


----------



## jlh42581

Bigmike23 said:


> Cameras exploded last night. 4 new bucks showed up. 2 are huge. Time to get out there


Is this the public you were all burned out on last week?


----------



## jlh42581

Ive got some bologna in my smoker. Gonna vote later and probably play some cornhole. Need to make the basketball team some graphics. Start packing for Illinois.


----------



## nicko

Last two hours have been quiet after the early morning flurry of activity.


----------



## Aspade17

Woke up about 45 minutes later then I wanted to. Took my time walking into where I was planning to hunt, so I wouldn’t get sweaty (30 pound pack 1.25 mile walk). 
Finally picked out a tree, got all my clothes put on, mounted my 1 stick and saddle, and was reaching for my tether rope. 
Out of my peripheral I saw a deer crossing the creek followed by 3 more (1 fawn and 3 does). I did all I could do and pinned myself tight to the tree. They ended up walking about 5-10 yards from me, and would’ve continued past but the wind did what it always does and swirled. They took off the way they came from and haven’t seen anything since. That was around 815. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Went to a great spot, wind is perfect sign is here. had a big 10 on cam here yesterday. Haven't seen a deer yet. Strange


----------



## Mr. October

I figured out what I'm getting all my hunting friends for Christmas this year.


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> I figured out what I'm getting all my hunting friends for Christmas this year.
> 
> View attachment 7733519


Does Tethrd make that? Don Higgins calls saddles sex swings


----------



## nicko

Late morning sun is beating on me… Time to climb down for a power nap refresher at the base of the tree and then back up for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gene94

Well I was out this morning, way windier than forecasted, hunted 2 hours and then used the wind as cover to move 2 cameras and scout a little. Went in, pounded a good breakfast, lit the stoves in the house to keep everyone warm while it cools down. Now back out in one of my main stands, cedar rub as big as my thigh 8 yards away and another big one at 42 yards. Hoping he slips sooner or later. Wind swirly cause rising thermals fighting the north wind, but it's beautiful out.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

nicko said:


> Late morning sun is beating on me… Time to climb down for a power nap refresher at the base of the tree and then back up for the rest of the day.


Man you are reading my mind! I’m having a tough time staying awake


----------



## Mathias

Pulled in an hour or so ago. Nice herd of does waiting for me in driveway. Some projects to take care of, then sitting the plot stand with a decoy. Too much wind for my liking, but I feel like I’m in paradise.


----------



## nicko

hobbs4421 said:


> Man you are reading my mind! I’m having a tough time staying awake


Got my 15 minute nap in…..refreshed and back in the stand.


----------



## jason03

Everyone keeps saying next week when it cools down maybe that will get the big boys moving, well they are moving now. As much as everybody hates these temps it still happening big time. I have a lot of intel with cell cams and people hunting and highway workers taking dead deer off the road and things are hopping. A small town close by had a 130” buck with a doe basically in town yesterday around noon. I tow part time and the number of deer hits has been really high. Every body shop I tow to says they have had more hits brought in the last 5 days than they have had this time of the year in several years. So in a perfect world cold weather would’ve great but it’s definitely happening right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Yesterday am hunting May have been the warmest I’ve ever gone out. I still saw 4 bucks. They were in and out of the thick stuff, not going wild but moving nonetheless. Can’t kill ‘em on the couch…..


----------



## Aspade17

I feel like it has been discussed in previous years, but what is everyone’s opinion on calling blind? Regardless if that’s rattling, grunt sequences, or whatever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Aspade17 said:


> I feel like it has been discussed in previous years, but what is everyone’s opinion on calling blind? Regardless if that’s rattling, grunt sequences, or whatever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My opinion this week is it’s not working for me


----------



## Aspade17

I tried around 1030 to rattle and had nothing turn up. A few minutes ago I did just have this 8 sneak in from behind me. I’m know the wind is blowing and I have my hood up but I never heard his foot steps until he was at 10 yards. Never knew I was there 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Aspade17 said:


> I feel like it has been discussed in previous years, but what is everyone’s opinion on calling blind? Regardless if that’s rattling, grunt sequences, or whatever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have a fair amount of success doing it. This year I haven't even had a young buck investigate it. When I've heard bucks this year, but couldn't see them, I've called to them and each one circled to get down wind before committing. Providing further proof to me that setup is just as important as turkey hunting or maybe moreso.


----------



## Bad_News

Was out in my tree watching the eclipse this morning. Found the tree I had glo tacked despite my glow tacks not glowing...😮‍💨 Had a good vantage on the edge of a clear cut where a ridge and 2 small ravines meet. Lot of big rubs in the area. Hung till 1130 and saw 1 lone doe at 745 am. For the evening I scouted my way into a new area. New clear cut from this year. Deer tracks on the logging roads and lots of cover but no buck sign. I saw a monster 10 at night 2 weeks ago a half mile from here. Would make my whole hunting season if he comes walking by. Coming up on prime time and I'm debating on blind rattling, but I've had zero response to that this season. I still get pretty excited for abou 15 mins after I do it tho😂 best I can do to get the adrenaline flowing so far this year.


----------



## Bigmike23

Bad_News said:


> Was out in my tree watching the eclipse this morning. Found the tree I had glo tacked despite my glow tacks not glowing...😮‍💨 Had a good vantage on the edge of a clear cut where a ridge and 2 small ravines meet. Lot of big rubs in the area. Hung till 1130 and saw 1 lone doe at 745 am. For the evening I scouted my way into a new area. New clear cut from this year. Deer tracks on the logging roads and lots of cover but no buck sign. I saw a monster 10 at night 2 weeks ago a half mile from here. Would make my whole hunting season if he comes walking by. Coming up on prime time and I'm debating on blind rattling, but I've had zero response to that this season. I still get pretty excited for abou 15 mins after I do it tho😂 best I can do to get the adrenaline flowing so far this year.


You hunt game lands 91?


----------



## Bad_News

Bigmike23 said:


> You hunt game lands 91?


I used to when I lived in Allentown. I moved to the Poconos in 2020 and been hunting the northern public land since. Never killed anything there, but I only hunted it for 1 season.


----------



## forkhorn83

Got it done in 1A this morning - best of luck to everyone still chasing them. Things seem to finally be heating up in the western part of the state.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Interested to see the activity today from the cell cams. This was the second time this season I saw zero deer. Not even a damn chickadee. The conditions were perfect. Access was perfect. Wind was perfect. Had a giant here yesterday. Strange to say the least. Of course I wait for the right temperature to hunt and I see nothing, and it's piss warm yesterday a big one walks by


----------



## LostnWoods1

Blind calling works sometimes. I will say Im starting to think the deer are not as vocal perhaps during warmer weather. But then again my hearing isnt as good as it use to be. Now that my buck tag is filled I have been out on Monday and there was some chasing but didn't hear the bucks grunting as normally. Now the temp has dropped Im wondering if they will be grunting again. Just an observation. Kind of like turkey hunting they come in quiet. Who knows...6 doe tags to fill. Will shoot 3 this week and save 3 for January late bow season. Good Luck all hope your luck turns around real quick!


----------



## jlh42581

Both of the bucks the week I shot mine grunted almost every step. Was ridiculous


----------



## fap1800

It's been a minute since I've checked in. Good to see some nice bucks hitting the ground. Not much luck for me and the boy. We have a few decent bucks on camera, but not much showing up the past few days. Sat for three hours this morning figuring the front would have them moving, but didn't see a deer. Not even a squirrel.


----------



## ZDC

Neighbor ended up shooting my target buck ( I guess that's the thing when you have neighbors) . He was pretty excited and I'm glad for him. Not many bucks like that in the area.

Seeing him in person he probably scored 130 ish and on the scale was 149.6 lbs dressed. Supper happy for him.










Looks like I'll have to settle on a smaller one.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Slow morning, 3 bucks in 6.5 hours. Took a break, grabbed some food, and tried a different spot tonight. Wow. Saw a shooter locked down with a doe 60-75 yards for 30 minutes. Had another 2yr old chase a doe by me several times, closest they got was 5 yards. I could smell where she urinated when I climbed down.

Pulled 2 cards this morning on way out. Monday morning at 8:00 with 64 degrees I had a shooter daylight at a scrape.

Bottom line…I too let the warm temps get the best of me, I should just hunt starting Oct 31. Just like every year, it’s happening at the same time. No matter what people say.


----------



## Diggler1220

ZDC said:


> Neighbor ended up shooting my target buck ( I guess that's the thing when you have neighbors) . He was pretty excited and I'm glad for him. Not many bucks like that in the area.
> 
> Seeing him in person he probably scored 130 ish and on the scale was 149.6 lbs dressed. Supper happy for him.
> 
> View attachment 7733860
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll have to settle on a smaller one.


Looks tasty.


----------



## scotchindian

Work let me switch my Friday vacation day to today, since we're supposed to have monsoon on Friday. Sat all day - morning was completely dead, much to my surprise. Relocated this afternoon - it was dead till 430, at which point 2 does fed out of the bedding cover at about 50-60 yards, and worked off to my left for the next 10 minutes. Within just a few more minutes, had 2 different chases start in the bedding area, one headed left, the other went right. Both continued chasing within earshot right up till dark. Never got a look at either of the chasers, could only catch occasional glimpses of them 80-100 yards out while I lost light. First real rutting activity I've gotten on in daylight, it got me pretty fired up even though I didn't get any shooting. Looking forward to Thursday and Saturday!


----------



## jjmjr2323

scotchindian said:


> Work let me switch my Friday vacation day to today, since we're supposed to have monsoon on Friday. Sat all day - morning was completely dead, much to my surprise. Relocated this afternoon - it was dead till 430, at which point 2 does fed out of the bedding cover at about 50-60 yards, and worked off to my left for the next 10 minutes. Within just a few more minutes, had 2 different chases start in the bedding area, one headed left, the other went right. Both continued chasing within earshot right up till dark. Never got a look at either of the chasers, could only catch occasional glimpses of them 80-100 yards out while I lost light. First real rutting activity I've gotten on in daylight, it got me pretty fired up even though I didn't get any shooting. Looking forward to Thursday and Saturday!


Good luck.


----------



## Bigmike23

Well the coldest morning to hunt so far for me got obliterated. Drove the 40 minutes here, then the 50 minute bike ride in to find out I left my tree tether, bow hanger and hang on stand strap in my other pants which I left at home. What a bummer. Going home to get sleep and come back this afternoon


----------



## Gene94

Bigmike23 said:


> Well the coldest morning to hunt so far for me got obliterated. Drove the 40 minutes here, then the 50 minute bike ride in to find out I left my tree tether, bow hanger and hang on stand strap in my other pants which I left at home. What a bummer. Going home to get sleep and come back this afternoon


Bummer!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Schleprock1

I don't run cameras. But at this point I'm thinking the deer do and they have me patterned.
Friday night I was hunting about 100 yards into the woods. When I came down the hill after quitting time I see 2 doe in the field. I walked across the field about 70 yards behind them and they never lifted their heads from feeding. 
Saturday morning I head in about 5:35. When I get 40 yards from my stand, what sounded like a doe and a yearling when they took off, were standing under my stand. 
Saturday evening I'm sitting in the corner of the woods where I saw the two doe Friday night. Nothing. 
Sunday evening the farmer calls me to let me know there are two doe standing 10 yards in front of where I was sitting Saturday night.
Finally got back out Tuesday evening. I walk into the corner of the woods. Leaves are very crunchy. I make it about 15 steps towards my stand 60 yards away when 2 doe casually stand up and slowly bound away from me. They were laying 20 yards below my stand in a thin patch of green briars.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Situated in a pinch point between two big fields...wheat to my SE pasture to my NW....creek through the bottom with apple trees scattered about...open scrapes every 10 yards in just about every direction 

Spike has been running circles since before daylight has past under my stand? Three doe came by at 8 all looked to be mature which I thought odd.

Saw some chasing out on/around the powerline just after good light…..couldn’t confirm antlers but there were 2-3 deer chasing a single. Never gave a good enough view to confirm, but the action had the heart pumping.

Thinking the best/better are locked up, hoping one cruises the bottom looking for a date.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just passed a small 8 and had a huge buck come in behind him entire right side is broken....I can't imagine what broke him up...

9 doe just came through with those two buck 

The big one almost got it until he turned his head and I saw something wasn't right


----------



## Mathias

Appears the PGC implemented some changes to the antlerless license acquisition process for next year!


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Just passed a small 8 and had a huge buck come in behind him entire right side is broken....I can't imagine what broke him up...
> 
> 9 doe just came through with those two buck
> 
> The big one almost got it until he turned his head and I saw something wasn't right


I'd let the air out of a big half rack.I only care about age.I could care less what the rack looks like.I shot an 18" 6 point three years ago that barely had 1" brow times.He was one of the bigger bodied bucks I'd ever killed and was every bit of 4.5 years old.


----------



## black_chill

dougell said:


> I'd let the air out of a big half rack.I only care about age.I could care less what the rack looks like.I shot an 18" 6 point three years ago that barely had 1" brow times.He was one of the bigger bodied bucks I'd ever killed and was every bit of 4.5 years old.


Agree 100%. Who cares about the score. If he's about a 100" deer in PA I let the arrow fly. I will take a half rack that would go 100"+ if he had both sides any day.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looking forward to an update from NICKO?


----------



## 12-Ringer

The 8 I passed was likely a 2.5 maybe 3.5 year old. Nothing about him indicated he was mature. 


It was exciting for the 5-7 minutes it all happened; I was able to watch the broken buck for some time in the distance on the edge of the pipeline...5 on his left side, right main beam is broken 1/2 way ...even though he was probably 80 yards I could hear him grunting....he was a huge deer I can't imagine what would have kicked his butt 

The 8 was only 15 yards away, I was thinking about it, bow was up …but decided to let him walk. As soon as I reached for my phone to grab a pic, I heard more grunting behind me and it was the big one...he stood at 25 yards in the wide open on the road that's in here. He was heading down on my right hand sound so I saw his left side and was a nano second away from shooting when he turned to look back up the hill and I saw his broken side .....

Funny how just a few minutes of action can inspire you to sit all day…was hunkered in that stand since 5:50 and just hiked across the field to the opposite side for the PM sit. We have a stand on the south edge of a thick bedding/breeding area….figuring if anything wants to scent check I should at least get a look….although I really do believe the best are locked up…

Blue my position now, highlight was 5:50-12:30


----------



## Bigmike23

Hunting the area I want to hunt is disastrous with south winds. It simply cannot be hunted effectively with them. but there was 1 spot I figured I'd try that could work with them. All forecasts said south wind. I dropped milkweed all the way in. South wind the whole time. I get to the spot I need to be and its a solid west wind and just blew something out of the bedding area I thought theyd be.
Honestly I'm getting so tired of playing this game I've really lost a lot of joy hunting this year. I'm burnt out bad and just want it to end already. End rant.


----------



## Mathias

2:30 this morning awoken by a pack of ‘yotes real close to the house, must have been a kill frenzy. 
This morning while on stand I had a beautiful light color ‘yote come in. As I began to put tension on the string, he bolted. Pulled a card on walk back to the house, had several on there last night. Definitely need to thin them out.
I saw 4, yes 4, spikes and a basket rack this morning. 
Going to still hunt the wind through some of my spruce stands then hit the stand again.
Gold luck all.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bigmike23 said:


> Hunting the area I want to hunt is disastrous with south winds. It simply cannot be hunted effectively with them. but there was 1 spot I figured I'd try that could work with them. All forecasts said south wind. I dropped milkweed all the way in. South wind the whole time. I get to the spot I need to be and its a solid west wind and just blew something out of the bedding area I thought theyd be.
> Honestly I'm getting so tired of playing this game I've really lost a lot of joy hunting this year. I'm burnt out bad and just want it to end already. End rant.


Go do something else for a few days, or even the rest of the season. None of us need the meat to survive.


----------



## ianb1116

@gberinger and I had some decent action this morning. Actually felt rutty. Had what cameras show to be a decent sized 6 come through about 40 yards out at first light, stopped at my brother’s stand at 20 yards but was hard quartering to without any good indication of points (low light). Twenty minutes later and 100 yards behind me and across a creek, a big bodied 8-10 point was chasing a hot doe. Had a small spike come through at 10 yards around 7am but have had nothing since. Here’s to hoping for the evening!


----------



## Aspade17

Well a shoulda, coulda, woulda moment. Opted to not do an all day sit after yesterdays all day sit. Decided instead to come in around noon. 
When I got to about 75 yards of where I planned to set up I heard a deer running my direction. So I stood still and watched as a spike chased a doe around in front of me grunting all the while. I figured “oh well young ones doing their thing”, as they made another pass to my left back into the laurel and then back out into my view I couldn’t believe that one of my target bucks had joined in and was chasing the doe now. 
By the time I managed to get my pack off, an arrow knocked and my release hooked they were about 50 yards away,Behind some thick stuff, and all I could do was watch her take him out of my life. Oh well, such is life. I climbed up in this little area where there are some oaks and rubs leading to where I was headed. Hoping another comes in on her scent or they come back this way before dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Mathias said:


> Appears the PGC implemented some changes to the antlerless license acquisition process for next year!


Link?


----------



## LetThemGrow

huntin_addict said:


> Link?


Google is amazing….🙄









Game Commission Details







www.media.pa.gov


----------



## Gene94

I'm not at all a ground hunter but I guess we'll see how this goes. Sneaking in a field edge with my saddle but bumped 3 bedded close so I opted to set up on the ground instead of adding to the damages by trying to get to a good tree....









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Gene…that could be exciting !!!

Super slow afternoon…would have lost the house if someone bet me today would be like this…ALL of our cams are idle and I haven’t seen anything more than woodpeckers and tweety birds since 10:30ish….


----------



## Bigmike23

Just got the cell cam pics in. Two days ago a giant was at 1 of the stands in daylight. I went there yesterday didn't see a deer all day. Today there was a different great buck there. 2 of 3 days a shooter is there and when I went nothing. 
There is a devine presence determined to stop me this year lol


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I'd let the air out of a big half rack.I only care about age.I could care less what the rack looks like.I shot an 18" 6 point three years ago that barely had 1" brow times.He was one of the bigger bodied bucks I'd ever killed and was every bit of 4.5 years old.


This is NOT commentary on anyone here, but it makes me laugh when the big TV hunters claim they only care about hunting mature deer but turn down anything that walks out with a busted rack.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Go do something else for a few days, or even the rest of the season. None of us need the meat to survive.


Maybe not. But I know I breathe a sigh of relief when the freezer is full. Especially at todays meat prices.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The 8 I passed was likely a 2.5 maybe 3.5 year old. Nothing about him indicated he was mature.


Lol! Meanwhile on the little slice of PA land I hunt in 5D we just hope to see a legal buck once per season. Usually we have a parade of spikes and 4 pointers.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> This is NOT commentary on anyone here, but it makes me laugh when the big TV hunters claim they only care about hunting mature deer but turn down anything that walks out with a busted rack.


Hmm…I sorta target mature bucks but have passed them up if they are missing half. Didn’t realize that was hypocritical. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Looking forward to an update from NICKO?


Been spending the last day licking my wounds.

Since this time of year is all about the does, I decide to set up where does consistently show up in the afternoon up here…… Pipeline food plot. About an hour into my sit, I heard running in the timber behind me. The leaves up here are extremely dry and you can hear every movement when something is running through the leaves. The sound was too close and I didn’t want to turn around and give away my position so I held tight. Eventually, I saw a doe pop out on the food plot 70 yards above me. I have no intention of shooting a doe yet so I was happy to just watch. As she kept slowly feeding her way down toward me, I looked further up the pipeline and saw she was being trail by a buck. As he got closer, I thought if he gives me a shot I’m gonna take it. I don’t drive all the way up here to be super picky. He looked to be about 2 1/2, not a huge rack, but their bodies up here are just bigger.

I had only set my stand about 12 feet up in the tree because I only brought two sticks for this afternoon sit but luckily the doe was preoccupied with distant dog barking sounds and the buck was locked in on the doe. She took a step, he took a step. She stopped, he stopped. He maintained a distance of about 50 yards but his eyes were locked on her constantly.

When I first got in the stand, I ranged it to the other side of the pipe line and it was 30 yards into the tree line. I keep the slider on my bow set a 25 yards but as I decided I was going to take a shot if I could get it, he was right around the area where I had ranged so I moved it to 30. By the time he got to about the 1 o’clock position for me, his head was down and turned enough for me to draw back and luckily the doe was obscured by brush and could not see my movement. I was sitting in a Lonewolf assault lock on which doesn’t give you a whole lot of elbow room if you’ve got a draw straight back so I had to make sure I waited until I had enough elbow clearance on my drawing arm to get a clean uninterrupted draw. I got drawn back, slowly raised the pin up, got it settled mid height behind the shoulder and let it fly. Slightly quartering away, it looked like high lung to me. He bounded and ran about 25 yards, stopped, flicking tail, and slowly walked away. He never bolted and I never heard a crash and I never saw him go down but I felt good about the shot. I texted 12 ringer who is up here as well and went and hung out at his place while we gave the deer some more time. I put the arrow in him at 5 PM.

about 6:40 PM, we decided to go in and hopefully complete a successful recovery. We got right to the spot where the buck was standing when I hit him and Joe immediately saw the arrow. As soon as I saw the arrow, my high hopes sunk. Not coated in blood like I expected, some meaty smears on the shaft and vanes, and obvious hair. But zero blood at the point of impact. We stumbled around for a little bit inside the tree line where I saw him walk off, so we regrouped and started it over at the point of impact, and eventually found blood inside the tree line. It was bright red blood which looked like muscle blood and only about 8 feet in length in the leaves. Nothing prior to that and nothing following it. I decided we should back out and I’ll just see what I can find in the morning under full daylight.

Unfortunately, full daylight did not bring any success and zero blood after the blood we found last night. I never found a bed or anything to indicate the buck stopped and spent any time within that block of timber despite not being pushed by us.

Based on what I saw on my arrow, the minimal blood, and no body to be found, I think I got straight backstrap hit. Knowing where the buck was standing now, I ranged the point of impact to my stand and it was 26 yards. Not enough that I think a 30 yard setting on my slider would be enough to send it that high but I guess if you’re talking about a matter of an inch or two between high lung and a nonvital hit, every little bit counts.

I’m not happy that I was not able to uphold my end of the bargain but I’m confident I did not put a fatal hit on him. Either way, it’s sucks.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Hmm…I sorta target mature bucks but have passed them up if they are missing half. Didn’t realize that was hypocritical. 🤷‍♂️


As I said, not commentary on anyone here. Just about the horn porners on Outdoor Media that disguise the financial need for the hero shot as something other than what it is.


----------



## Mr. October

Bummer @nicko


----------



## nicko

Potter sunsets.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Been spending the last day licking my wounds.
> 
> Since this time of year is all about the does, I decide to set up where does consistently show up in the afternoon up here…… Pipeline food plot. About an hour into my sit, I heard running in the timber behind me. The leaves up here are extremely dry and you can hear every movement when something is running through the leaves. The sound was too close and I didn’t want to turn around and give away my position so I held tight. Eventually, I saw a doe pop out on the food plot 70 yards above me. I have no intention of shooting a doe yet so I was happy to just watch. As she kept slowly feeding her way down toward me, I looked further up the pipeline and saw she was being trail by a buck. As he got closer, I thought if he gives me a shot I’m gonna take it. I don’t drive all the way up here to be super picky. He looked to be about 2 1/2, not a huge rack, but their bodies up here are just bigger.
> 
> I had only set my stand about 12 feet up in the tree because I only brought two sticks for this afternoon sit but luckily the doe was preoccupied with distant dog barking sounds and the buck was locked in on the doe. She took a step, he took a step. She stopped, he stopped. He maintained a distance of about 50 yards but his eyes were locked on her constantly.
> 
> When I first got in the stand, I ranged it to the other side of the pipe line and it was 30 yards into the tree line. I keep the slider on my bow set a 25 yards but as I decided I was going to take a shot if I could get it, he was right around the area where I had ranged so I moved it to 30. By the time he got to about the 1 o’clock position for me, his head was down and turned enough for me to draw back and luckily the doe was obscured by brush and could not see my movement. I was sitting in a Lonewolf assault lock on which doesn’t give you a whole lot of elbow room if you’ve got a draw straight back so I had to make sure I waited until I had enough elbow clearance on my drawing arm to get a clean uninterrupted draw. I got drawn back, slowly raised the pin up, got it settled mid height behind the shoulder and let it fly. Slightly quartering away, it looked like high lung to me. He bounded and ran about 25 yards, stopped, flicking tail, and slowly walked away. He never bolted and I never heard a crash and I never saw him go down but I felt good about the shot. I texted 12 ringer who is up here as well and went and hung out at his place while we gave the deer some more time. I put the arrow in him at 5 PM.
> 
> about 6:40 PM, we decided to go in and hopefully complete a successful recovery. We got right to the spot where the buck was standing when I hit him and Joe immediately saw the arrow. As soon as I saw the arrow, my high hopes sunk. Not coated in blood like I expected, some meaty smears on the shaft and vanes, and obvious hair. But zero blood at the point of impact. We stumbled around for a little bit inside the tree line where I saw him walk off, so we regrouped and started it over at the point of impact, and eventually found blood inside the tree line. It was bright red blood which looked like muscle blood and only about 8 feet in length in the leaves. Nothing prior to that and nothing following it. I decided we should back out and I’ll just see what I can find in the morning under full daylight.
> 
> Unfortunately, full daylight did not bring any success and zero blood after the blood we found last night. I never found a bed or anything to indicate the buck stopped and spent any time within that block of timber despite not being pushed by us.
> 
> Based on what I saw on my arrow, the minimal blood, and no body to be found, I think I got straight backstrap hit. Knowing where the buck was standing now, I ranged the point of impact to my stand and it was 26 yards. Not enough that I think a 30 yard setting on my slider would be enough to send it that high but I guess if you’re talking about a matter of an inch or two between high lung and a nonvital hit, every little bit counts.
> 
> I’m not happy that I was not able to uphold my end of the bargain but I’m confident I did not put a fatal hit on him. Either way, it’s sucks.


Damn, not what I was hoping to read. Hang in there. Keep at it.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Nick keep at it


----------



## Gene94

That's tough luck Nicko. Sorry to hear it. 

I got skunked tonight after jumping those 3 deer. I shouldn't have been surprised. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Got one about 5 today
Been hunting hard, 9 dark to dark sits.
Couldn't pass up this 9 point.
I'm in all the pics.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## 138104

I have my closure on the Halloween buck, but in the most unfortunate way. Here we go…

I shot a buck on Halloween. The shot was low and the arrow was unusually clean. After an extensive search, I concluded he was fine. My theory was confirmed when he showed up on my trail camera.

I had the day off yesterday, but plans changed. I figured it would be a good day to hunt and I was right. At 2:30 am, I woke up and saw trail cam notifications. Sure enough, this buck and his girlfriend were right out back.

At 6, I headed to my stand. My wife and son texted me around 7 that the doe and buck were still out there. As the morning progressed, I saw them coming my way. They angled off a bit, but bedded down well out of range. This happened 3 more times before she brought him to me at 12:15.

The shot was 35 yds and quartering to. Not an ideal shot, but I convinced myself I could make it. The arrow hit him and he took off. As he was running off, I could see my arrow sticking out. I was sick about it! I backed out until 3.

My son and I went out, but couldn’t find blood. We look around a bit, but found no sign. I decided to back out. I called a bunch of trackers, but all were overwhelmed with calls.

I was planning to look before work this morning, but had to deal with some issues that came up. I figured. I would reach out to one of the trackers to see if he could come out. A local guy said he could tomorrow. I decided to check out an area in case he was down in there.

After getting permission from my neighbor, I hopped on my 4-wheeler to save some time. As I was driving in their lane, I kept looking in the woods. All of a sudden I see a white belly and antlers! I walked down to him and realized the shot was good and he was likely dead within minutes.

I tried field dressing him, but the smell was terrible and it had a greenish tint inside. So, the meat was bad. My son and I loaded him into the cart and took him up to the house.

In hindsight, I should have made a better effort to find him yesterday. Lesson learned.

The 10/31 shot hit his leg and caused a nasty wound. It was infected.


----------



## 138104

Here are the trail cam pictures I have of him.


----------



## adudeuknow

A promising deer for the future. Quite confident he is going to be a large-racked buck @ 3.5 and hard to pass so hopefully I have a couple older deer to pursue next year.


----------



## scotchindian

Great buck, Perry24.... some of those lessons learned the hard way stick with you the best, in my experience. Sorry your ending wasn't ideal, but at least you finished the job, and saw it through to recovery. Good effort!


----------



## huntin_addict

LetThemGrow said:


> Google is amazing….🙄
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Commission Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.media.pa.gov


Thanks. This was all old news though. Thought maybe they had preliminary details on a process. Appreciate the help though


----------



## LetThemGrow

Glad you got closure Perry.


----------



## nicko

Back in my Tuesday morning location where I saw four bucks in a spike harassing a doe. Full moon in the western sky in front of me and south breeze in my face. Awaiting the first sound of hooves crunching in the leaves. Good luck to everybody who’s out.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to those guys knocking them down!! Great bucks


----------



## nicko

i’m amazed how many trees up here sounds like a buck grunting when they bend in the wind and how many other ones when they knock together sound like antlers rattling.


----------



## ZDC

rambofirstblood said:


> Got one about 5 today
> Been hunting hard, 9 dark to dark sits.
> Couldn't pass up this 9 point.
> I'm in all the pics.
> Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 7734480
> View attachment 7734481
> View attachment 7734482
> View attachment 7734483
> View attachment 7734484


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Man are you guys making me jealous being able to go out hunting and all. I still have to wait till Saturday.


----------



## Bigmike23

I decided to sleep in today. Lot of great bucks on cam again last night but I'm burnt the hell out. Couldn't imagine walking up the mtn again today. Good luck to all that's out


----------



## Mr. October

*w*


nicko said:


> i’m amazed how many trees up here sounds like a buck grunting when they bend in the wind and how many other ones when they knock together sound like antlers rattling.


My favorite is that rustling that you _know_ is coming from a cluster of oak leaves but can't stop looking every time the wind blows.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Man are you guys making me jealous being able to go out hunting and all. I still have to wait till Saturday.


At least we get Sunday too this week. Though I'll be in NJ where I've been every Sunday except last week's sauna.


----------



## Mathias

Quiet morNing here, but for the coyotes. Saw another at first light, hard to draw a bow on those guys! Howling til daylight. Turkeys gobbling back on the mtn.
Saw a stud yesterday afternoon at last light tearing trees up again just below me.

Came in for coffee and see a buck down by the pond. Will move down that way in a little while and sit til dark. Hopefully they move today with crap weather coming for tomorrow.
to you that scored 👍👍


----------



## KylePA

Off from work until next Thursday. Hoping to punch a tag on a doe for cheddarwurst and breakfast sausage. Soo far a dink buck parade, 2 spikes, a 3 point and a five pointer who ruined my plans. Had 4 does headed right to my tree at 30 yards and he showed up grunting his head off and they weren't interested and took off running. Probably will head up to my cabin to hunt Saturday into next week....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotchindian

Had a 6 point work through 50 yards above me about 830... my brother in law has seen 2 so far this morning, both scrub bucks... they're on there feet, good luck to everyone who is out.


----------



## nicko

Three bucks so far. A single spike cruise thru about 730. I had a funky four-point come through and pass within 15 yards. Just saw another buck at least 300 yards off down in the bottom but could not make out rack size. He heard my grunts but looks like he kept going.

I never hunted this spot until this week and in two sits so far, I have seen seven buck.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Three bucks so far. A single spike cruise thru about 730. I had a funky four-point come through and pass within 15 yards. Just saw another buck at least 300 yards off down in the bottom but could not make out rack size. He heard my grunts but looks like he kept going.
> 
> I never hunted this spot until this week and in two sits so far, I have seen seven buck.


Hmmm. I heard there's no deer in Potter county. They must be a figment of your imagination.


----------



## nicko

There are no deer in potter county… No reason for anybody to come up north.


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone know the name of the technology that this forum (all of Archerytalk) and most other online forums are using these days? It is curious to me that you really can't easily delete posts (among other things). There are forums I'd like to clean things up on in preparation for things to come after yesterday's election results. This forum format makes it really hard.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Anyone know the name of the technology that this forum (all of Archerytalk) and most other online forums are using these days? It is curious to me that you really can't easily delete posts (among other things). There are forums I'd like to clean things up on in preparation for things to come after yesterday's election results. This forum format makes it really hard.


Is it Verticalscope? VerticalScope Inc.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Is it Verticalscope? VerticalScope Inc.


It looks that way. Good find.


----------



## hobbs4421

PAbigbear said:


> I used to have a fair amount of success doing it. This year I haven't even had a young buck investigate it. When I've heard bucks this year, but couldn't see them, I've called to them and each one circled to get down wind before committing. Providing further proof to me that setup is just as important as turkey hunting or maybe moreso.


I had the same thing happen to me last week and he put the wind in his favor and got out of there. He was at 15 yards and behind some cover(no shot. Beautiful 10(130 ish). It hurt!
How do I setup differently to avoid this? When he heard my grunt, the wind was in my favor and he came in, but circled around to get the advantage of the wind in his nose. I can’t think for the life of me what to do to prevent that.


----------



## Gene94

My uncle killed this one this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Haven’t seen anything move now for a while. I’ll be back up in the stand for the last part of the day but need a temporary change of scenery.


----------



## Bearbrian

Took this week off to hunt hard. Got this guy at 630 following a doe. Not the biggest but I’m happy!


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Anyone know the name of the technology that this forum (all of Archerytalk) and most other online forums are using these days? It is curious to me that you really can't easily delete posts (among other things). There are forums I'd like to clean things up on in preparation for things to come after yesterday's election results. This forum format makes it really hard.


Pete, you can always just edit your posts to the point that you delete everything in the post for the exception of a period. Not sure if that is what you’re looking to do or more but I’m guessing you probably already know that.


----------



## Aspade17

Had a pretty eventful morning so far. First thing I had 3 big coyotes come through, just never offered a shot. Then I’ve seen 4 bucks, all have been up cruising for doe’s. Really hoping one of the bigger ones follows in their footsteps. 
Managed to get some good video of 2 of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh brother…..

In stand for about 20-mins, dropped my my bow before light and BROKE it....by the way this is after hiking all the way around the mountain (1.2miles) as to to not alert anything on the tops and on the fields to my approach. Decided to break that stand down and pack it all out (between my ears I still think I'm 25) that was at 6:50 am…didn’t get back to camp until 9:10 (my body reminded me I wasn’t 25)

To add insult to injury, just as I bundle the stand, my pack, the steps I hear the tell tale cadence of an approaching deer.....yep... a decent enough 8 heading right for my set up. I crouched behind my now bundled stand to get a clip with the phone…Thought about grabbing two arrows and charging him (lol)

shower, sandwich, shot the back-up, and get back out on the opposite side of the property in my Cougar Claw….hope the afternoon bodes better….


----------



## rambofirstblood

12-Ringer said:


> Oh brother…..
> 
> In stand for about 20-mins, dropped my my bow before light and BROKE it....by the way this is after hiking all the way around the mountain (1.2miles) as to to not alert anything on the tops and on the fields to my approach. Decided to break that stand down and pack it all out (between my ears I still think I'm 25) that was at 6:50 am…didn’t get back to camp until 9:10 (my body reminded me I wasn’t 25)
> 
> To add insult to injury, just as I bundle the stand, my pack, the steps I hear the tell tale cadence of an approaching deer.....yep... a decent enough 8 heading right for my set up. I crouched behind my now bundled stand to get a clip with the phone…Thought about grabbing two arrows and charging him (lol)
> 
> shower, sandwich, shot the back-up, and get back out on the opposite side of the property in my Cougar Claw….hope the afternoon bodes better….


Pretty uneventful morning ha Joe?
Today may be your day, good luck!


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Oh brother…..
> 
> In stand for about 20-mins, dropped my my bow before light and BROKE it....by the way this is after hiking all the way around the mountain (1.2miles) as to to not alert anything on the tops and on the fields to my approach. Decided to break that stand down and pack it all out (between my ears I still think I'm 25) that was at 6:50 am…didn’t get back to camp until 9:10 (my body reminded me I wasn’t 25)
> 
> To add insult to injury, just as I bundle the stand, my pack, the steps I hear the tell tale cadence of an approaching deer.....yep... a decent enough 8 heading right for my set up. I crouched behind my now bundled stand to get a clip with the phone…Thought about grabbing two arrows and charging him (lol)
> 
> shower, sandwich, shot the back-up, and get back out on the opposite side of the property in my Cougar Claw….hope the afternoon bodes better….


I always have the best luck after days like this....its like well we just hit rock bottom (hunting wise) can only go up.....and it normally does. Hope you get some good action tonight and smash a monster buck up there Joe.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Pete, you can always just edit your posts to the point that you delete everything in the post for the exception of a period. Not sure if that is what you’re looking to do or more but I’m guessing you probably already know that.


That's what I've been doing a bit. It is time consuming. The forum in question was a different one and I sent a note to the moderators to ask if they could just delete all my content and my account and I'll re-register under a new name. We'll see. Based on events this week, I'm trying to reduce a lot of information about myself that could be used.


----------



## jacobh

Met some of Pa finest pheasant today. Guys felt they owned the place. Kota is 2 and a little wild ram into the field they were hunting. U swore I did it on purpose!! Started running their mouths. Man I hate people


----------



## nicko

Settled in for the afternoon. With heavy rains forecast all day tomorrow, might be cutting this trip a couple days short.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> That's what I've been doing a bit. It is time consuming. The forum in question was a different one and I sent a note to the moderators to ask if they could just delete all my content and my account and I'll re-register under a new name. We'll see. Based on events this week, I'm trying to reduce a lot of information about myself that could be used.


What information are you posting about yourself? Credit card and Social Security numbers?


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Met some of Pa finest pheasant today. Guys felt they owned the place. Kota is 2 and a little wild ram into the field they were hunting. U swore I did it on purpose!! Started running their mouths. Man I hate people


Just wow. It takes 2….


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> What information are you posting about yourself? Credit card and Social Security numbers?


Basically. 

No. Just getting ready for the inevitable once the new Congress is sworn in in 2023. It isn't going to be pretty for gun owners. Not wanting to get political though. Just the reality of things.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This has been my situation since about 11:30….on funky 5 and one red fox


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> This has been my situation since about 11:30….on funky 5 and one red fox


If it makes you feel any better . . .. My situation since about 7:00 this morning.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Just wow. It takes 2….


I get it LTG u don’t like me. I’ve gotten that for years. But damn a 2 year old pup chasing a bird he flushed up and guys complain.


----------



## Bigmike23

My cousin texted me today. Saw over 8 bucks and 1 was the biggest he ever encountered in over 30 years of hunting all on public. He couldn't get him over with the grunt tube. Feeling like maybe I should have gone on lol


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> If it makes you feel any better . . .. My situation since about 7:00 this morning.
> View attachment 7734872


At least you can chat with Beverly…


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> At least you can chat with Beverly…


We distract each other a lot.


----------



## KylePA

LetThemGrow said:


> At least you can chat with Beverly…


Hahaha Microsoft teams and teams calls is the death of me as well since I also work from home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

At least while I was working the bucks were cruising around…


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Hahaha Microsoft teams and teams calls is the death of me as well since I also work from home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't knock it too hard. We just switch to Zoom and Slack and they are AWFUL!


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> If it makes you feel any better . . .. My situation since about 7:00 this morning.
> View attachment 7734872


See any big ones 😂


----------



## nicko




----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> View attachment 7734946
> View attachment 7734947
> View attachment 7734948


That reminds me ...

When someone starts tracking to early and kickes up the deer it runs that far.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> See any big ones [emoji23]


You’d be surprised what sometimes shows up out my little window.  https://youtu.be/EWQOLA-2G3k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> You’d be surprised what sometimes shows up out my little window.  https://youtu.be/EWQOLA-2G3k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh , so you can hunt from the couch. 

Only thing I see out the window is squirrels, raccoons, foxes and coyotes. The deer don't like me for some reason. Wonder why 🤔


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> View attachment 7734946
> View attachment 7734947
> View attachment 7734948


Potter county skies, love it! Speaking of Potter, picked up my buck today from last year.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> My opinion this week is it’s not working for me


I grunted, snort wheezed at a buck that was only 50 yards away. He didn’t even look my way or stop. That was at 11:30 today with temps in the mid 60’s.


----------



## j.d.m.

Bigmike23 said:


> Hunting the area I want to hunt is disastrous with south winds. It simply cannot be hunted effectively with them. but there was 1 spot I figured I'd try that could work with them. All forecasts said south wind. I dropped milkweed all the way in. South wind the whole time. I get to the spot I need to be and its a solid west wind and just blew something out of the bedding area I thought theyd be.
> Honestly I'm getting so tired of playing this game I've really lost a lot of joy hunting this year. I'm burnt out bad and just want it to end already. End rant.


Unfortunately that’s big mountain hunting. I don’t bother with wind anymore up here where I hunt. The ridges and low pockets always swirl the wind no matter what direction they come from. I’ve tried multiple times to use wind while slow spot and stalking, and I can have that wind dead hard in my face as I approach the timber, as soon as I get in there, instant swirling. Almost immediately hits the back of my head. So then I back out and come in from the other side, wind hits the back of my head. I just make sure I’m as scent free as possible, get in early, and hope for the best.


----------



## Bad_News

nicko said:


> Settled in for the afternoon. With heavy rains forecast all day tomorrow, might be cutting this trip a couple days short.
> 
> View attachment 7734857
> View attachment 7734859


To quote Fred Bear "rain isn't a reason to quit, it's a reason to stay" 

Makes bloodtrailing a little tricky but you can still hunt silently and they still love in the rain. Killed my 2021 buck while a nor Easter was dumping on me and I was thinking about quitting.


----------



## nicko

Bad_News said:


> To quote Fred Bear "rain isn't a reason to quit, it's a reason to stay"
> 
> Makes bloodtrailing a little tricky but you can still hunt silently and they still love in the rain. Killed my 2021 buck while a nor Easter was dumping on me and I was thinking about quitting.



This may all be true but I don’t have as much piss and vinegar in my veins as I used to to deal with hunting in a downpour.


----------



## Bigmike23

Saturday should be a great day. Winds switch to NW around 6. It'll still be a little warm but after those deer are bedded all day tomorrow with the rain they should be getting the feed on pretty good Sat.


----------



## Bad_News

Bigmike23 said:


> Saturday should be a great day. Winds switch to NW around 6. It'll still be a little warm but after those deer are bedded all day tomorrow with the rain they should be getting the feed on pretty good Sat.


That's certainly what I'm using as motivation to get up at 330 Saturday! I'm so happy they're doing away with daylight savings next year. Royally screws my after work hunting and makes getting up before daylight that much more of a chore.

I got sat-Tues to get it done. Saw a probably 2 year old six chasing 4 doe around on my ride home today. Pulled over to observe and 2 of the doe jumped up on their back legs and were kicking each other in the face with their front hooves.. Pretty wild. Lots of deer movement Wednesday and today. 

I'm 24 sits deep into this season and I've only seen 1 legal buck bow in hand. Hoping this 4 day vacation will turn the tide. 

Only takes about 30 seconds to make a bummer season into a great one, and ya won't stick one from the couch (that's been my mantra this season).


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Potter county skies, love it! Speaking of Potter, picked up my buck today from last year.
> View attachment 7734954
> 
> View attachment 7734955
> 
> View attachment 7734953


Very nice…who did that work


----------



## 12-Ringer

Skies in Potter have been outstanding every night I’ve been here….temps perfect enough to sit and watch for a while without freezing. The full
Moon has been nuts in the am casting a shadow as I hike in each morning.

First time since college that I’ve spent this much time up here by myself…has its advantages and drawbacks for sure, but sitting outside last night just looking up I almost felt as though I was floating. The skies up here are something to behold, I believe Cherry Springs is the darkest spot on the entire east coast and folks come from everywhere to stargaze.

Next couple days will be interesting, tomorrow looking like a total wash after say 8am….Sat has just about a 20 degree temp drop over 12 hours forcasted along with a cloudy day sandwiched between am and pm rain and the Sunday snow in the morning with a high ‘feels like” temp of 27….

Will be interesting


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Potter county skies, love it! Speaking of Potter, picked up my buck today from last year.
> View attachment 7734954
> 
> View attachment 7734955
> 
> View attachment 7734953


Sunsets up here are unlike anything we see at home.

Good looking mount… Always great to get them back.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Very nice…who did that work


Marks custom, in Nottingham.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> This may all be true but I don’t have as much piss and vinegar in my veins as I used to to deal with hunting in a downpour.


Same here. I just don’t enjoy it. So I don’t do it.


----------



## HeavyUser

HNTRDAVE said:


> Potter county skies, love it! Speaking of Potter, picked up my buck today from last year.


Very impressive work....


----------



## Schleprock1

HNTRDAVE said:


> Potter county skies, love it! Speaking of Potter, picked up my buck today from last year.


Is that tree 9 3/4's? I always wondered how deer appear out of nowhere.

If you don't get the 9 3/4's reference, watch Harry Potter again.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I heard there is a forest fire near Benezette?


----------



## Sight Window

With the rain today and tomorrow it should put the fire out. I hope


----------



## hobbs4421

I finally got it done in 3C with a nice wide 8 point(20” wide). 10 yard shot. He was acting stupid and was oblivious to me being there. Slick Trick 100 grain took him to the ground quickly. He went about 45 yards and crashed! God is good!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome Hobbs


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> I finally got it done in 3C with a nice wide 8 point(20” wide). 10 yard shot. He was acting stupid and was oblivious to me being there. Slick Trick 100 grain took him to the ground quickly. He went about 45 yards and crashed! God is good!


Very nice!


----------



## ZDC

hobbs4421 said:


> I finally got it done in 3C with a nice wide 8 point(20” wide). 10 yard shot. He was acting stupid and was oblivious to me being there. Slick Trick 100 grain took him to the ground quickly. He went about 45 yards and crashed! God is good!


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Guess who forgot to take their hunting clothes inside last night before it rained 🤦‍♂️. 

I tried to wring them out and I'm gonna put a few fans out in the garage in hopes that helps. But it looks like I'll be a little soggy in the 30 degrees temps tomorrow. Sounds fun !!!


----------



## 98XJRC

I was fortunate enough to make a trip to Susquehannock State forest last week for as close to a backpack style hunt that I've ever done. Got up to the area late Thursday morning, pitched camp, and then went out to start scouting. Found some sign, but wasn't looking close enough in retrospect to really pinpoint them. I ended up finding a fresh rub and figured this is as good as any to setup nearby on. I was in the tree by 3:30 and ready for the evening. Around 6 I went through a rattling sequence as at that point I hadn't seen or heard anything. 15 minutes later I had what I originally thought was an 8 coming in towards me. He presented a shot and I made it happen. He went around 50 yards from the shot and bedded down allowing me to watch and hear him expire. I hiked back to camp and grabbed the other guys I was hunting with and we went and processed him where he laid and packed him out. I was extremely blessed to be able to make it happen on my first hunting trip to the "big woods" and has me hooked for years to come. Due to being tagged out I spent Friday then scouting and hiking over 7 miles. This really gave me the opportunity to get into areas further back and really take my time looking for sign and marking areas for future years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

As it has been most of this week, the movement was hot and heavy over night, deer on every camera, buck on most cameras, nothing jaw dropping except the degree/frequency of movement. 

Today was looking like a total wash on every forecast I value, but when the alarm went off it wasn't raining yet, so I geared up and headed to a two man Muddy with a Hawk Umbrella over top. Paired down to the essentials (binos, grunt call, bow, quiver, license and golf umbrella) the thing I hate MOST about hunting in the rain is all of my gear getting swamped. Wasn't paying to close attention to time and was actually in the stand at 5:35AM...I simply didn't factor in that I was only going 250 yards or so out the door as I've been use to hiking much longer to get in. It was fine, temps were warmer than that have been at that time all week; when I left it was 55 degrees. Settled and watched the woods come to life. It really is hard to explain to folks who haven't experienced it for themselves, those few moments where universal grey evolves into color, where you can hear a field mouse scurry in the leaves or the flutter of titmouse on the branch nearby, when stumps and brush piles appear to come to life and envoke an binocular evaluation. It wasn't long before the white flicker caught my eye and here come momma and her two button buck...they passed by under 15 yards, one of the boys still trying to nurse. Part of me feels bad as they will likely all die come gun season when others get here, I have seen them at least 10 times in my limited trips up here this year. As they meandered up to the food plots, I could see glimpses of more deer moving about in the thickets above me, but never clear enough to confirm anything more than 'deer'. The rain started about 7AM and for some reason I looked behind me and saw a very nice buck about 100 yards up the hill, actually toward the house. He was walking through the open woods, across the ridge and likely passed within a few yards of another ladder stand we have up there overlooking a smaller plot. He didn't stop at the plot, but did when I hit him with the TruTalker. The pause was only momentary and he didn't turn in my direction, instead continued on his path. I stayed put in what is now pouring rain until 8:30 and decided enough was enough. It isn't going to get any better today, so I'll post this, update the deer contest, do some cleaning around the house, likely wear a hole in the carpet in the porch as I pace looking out the window and waiting for the first break to get out there after them again.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

98XJRC said:


> I was fortunate enough to make a trip to Susquehannock State forest last week for as close to a backpack style hunt that I've ever done. Got up to the area late Thursday morning, pitched camp, and then went out to start scouting. Found some sign, but wasn't looking close enough in retrospect to really pinpoint them. I ended up finding a fresh rub and figured this is as good as any to setup nearby on. I was in the tree by 3:30 and ready for the evening. Around 6 I went through a rattling sequence as at that point I hadn't seen or heard anything. 15 minutes later I had what I originally thought was an 8 coming in towards me. He presented a shot and I made it happen. He went around 50 yards from the shot and bedded down allowing me to watch and hear him expire. I hiked back to camp and grabbed the other guys I was hunting with and we went and processed him where he laid and packed him out. I was extremely blessed to be able to make it happen on my first hunting trip to the "big woods" and has me hooked for years to come. Due to being tagged out I spent Friday then scouting and hiking over 7 miles. This really gave me the opportunity to get into areas further back and really take my time looking for sign and marking areas for future years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7735246
> View attachment 7735245


Awesome! Whereabouts in SSF? That mount I posted was taken from SSF, southern potter, can’t wait to get back up there.


----------



## 98XJRC

HNTRDAVE said:


> Awesome! Whereabouts in SSF? That mount I posted was taken from SSF, southern potter, can’t wait to get back up there.


We were just outside Potter county area. Easy to get overwhelmed when looking for deer sign in that type of country.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

98XJRC said:


> We were just outside Potter county area. Easy to get overwhelmed when looking for deer sign in that type of country.


Yes. That is what makes more challenging and rewarding when you tag one. 
congrats again!


----------



## hobbs4421

98XJRC said:


> I was fortunate enough to make a trip to Susquehannock State forest last week for as close to a backpack style hunt that I've ever done. Got up to the area late Thursday morning, pitched camp, and then went out to start scouting. Found some sign, but wasn't looking close enough in retrospect to really pinpoint them. I ended up finding a fresh rub and figured this is as good as any to setup nearby on. I was in the tree by 3:30 and ready for the evening. Around 6 I went through a rattling sequence as at that point I hadn't seen or heard anything. 15 minutes later I had what I originally thought was an 8 coming in towards me. He presented a shot and I made it happen. He went around 50 yards from the shot and bedded down allowing me to watch and hear him expire. I hiked back to camp and grabbed the other guys I was hunting with and we went and processed him where he laid and packed him out. I was extremely blessed to be able to make it happen on my first hunting trip to the "big woods" and has me hooked for years to come. Due to being tagged out I spent Friday then scouting and hiking over 7 miles. This really gave me the opportunity to get into areas further back and really take my time looking for sign and marking areas for future years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7735246
> View attachment 7735245


Great job! That is hard work I’m sure! I want to get a big backpack that would fit a deer, but I don’t know where to start and I refuse to spend 200-$300 on one, I just can’t justify it. Any advice on a pack that would get the job done but is still budget friendly?


----------



## dougell

qUOTE="hobbs4421, post: 1115051331, member: 45467"]
Great job! That is hard work I’m sure! I want to get a big backpack that would fit a deer, but I don’t know where to start and I refuse to spend 200-$300 on one, I just can’t justify it. Any advice on a pack that would get the job done but is still budget friendly?
[/QUOTE]
I use a cheap $30 pack with a drawstring top that I bought at Walmart.


----------



## superslamsam

hobbs4421 said:


> Great job! That is hard work I’m sure! I want to get a big backpack that would fit a deer, but I don’t know where to start and I refuse to spend 200-$300 on one, I just can’t justify it. Any advice on a pack that would get the job done but is still budget friendly?


For your budget I would look at one of these Kelty packs. Not exactly made for hunting, but have been used by many hunters to haul game and come highly recommend!


----------



## hobbs4421

dougell said:


> qUOTE="hobbs4421, post: 1115051331, member: 45467"]
> Great job! That is hard work I’m sure! I want to get a big backpack that would fit a deer, but I don’t know where to start and I refuse to spend 200-$300 on one, I just can’t justify it. Any advice on a pack that would get the job done but is still budget friendly?


I use a cheap $30 pack with a drawstring top that I bought at Walmart.
[/QUOTE]
Well that is in my price range! Thanks


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Hobbs


----------



## 98XJRC

hobbs4421 said:


> Great job! That is hard work I’m sure! I want to get a big backpack that would fit a deer, but I don’t know where to start and I refuse to spend 200-$300 on one, I just can’t justify it. Any advice on a pack that would get the job done but is still budget friendly?


I’d recommend any internal or external frame pack that fits your budget. A decent frame with waist belt and some sort of frame will help dispense the load. It also all depends on how far your looking to carry the load out. Don’t discount finding a used hiking pack as well.
I purchased my EXO due to wanting to get into this style of hunting along with hiking with my kids. They add a lot of extra crap to my pack and I needed something that could handle the weight. On that pack out I had a front quarter, rear quarter, loose meat, and head. Another guy with me carried out the remaining quarters in his Kifaru. Definitely not cheap getting into the hunting pack game.


----------



## dougell

I started out quartering them up with the hide on.I can do an entire deer in less than 15 minutes but the hair was a PIA.A few years ago,I just started to take the extra time to bone everything out.I put everything in I gallon feezer bags.You're looking at a load of about 30-40lbs minus the head,which I usually just carry.Nothing wrong with a getting a good pack but you don't need one for that kind of weight.


----------



## jlh42581

where's the 40lb boneless bucks to carry out i wanna shoot them


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> where's the 40lb boneless bucks to carry out i wanna shoot them


The vast majority of deer we pack out are does because that's the vast majority of deer we shoot.Between my son and I,we kill between 12 on a lean year and 18 deer.I process them all myself and weigh a good bit of the meat because we process our own sausage,bologna etc.I've made processed products out of more entire deer than I remember and never had a a boned,lean doe exceed 40lbs.The vast majority of mature doe shot in the northern tier weigh less than 90lbs dressed.


----------



## jlh42581

I agree, I can handle a whole doe on my back boneless (I dont bone out the front shoulders till home). But man, an entire buck in one trip, I've done it twice and I dont know if I ever will again cause it was miserable. Doable but miserable, id rather make 2-3 trips and not regret every step.


----------



## dougell

I killed a huge doe with a rifle about 4 years ago in a bad spot.I went back to the truck, got a pack and just quartered it up with the hide on and carried it out.It was miserable and since then,I take the time and bone them out.My legs were rubber and as soon as I got back to the truck,my son called me to tell me he had one down.


----------



## dougell

We've hunted one spot for years that Seneca owned.There were some miserable places to get a deer out of in there.They sold it last year and the new timber company leased it.We got together with handful of other guys and leased it.It's nice because there's gas well roads all over it and we have keys to the gates now plus we can use 4 wheelers.I haven't had to pack a deer out of there in two years.My son killed a 400lb bear two weeks ago on landvest property.The bear dropped about 20 yards from an old skidder trail and it took everything we had to get it that far.Normally I would have called the WCO but it was 70 degrees and there was no service.We had a 4 wheeler on the trailer because we started the day hunting the lease so I told Jordan that we'll ask for foregiveness rather than permission and had him go back and grab it.The WCO was pretty cool about it.There was a time when I liked the physical aspect of hunting these mountains but that time is over.


----------



## jlh42581

Hour and 20 mins till I put the final bag in the truck and leave for Illinois.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> As it has been most of this week, the movement was hot and heavy over night, deer on every camera, buck on most cameras, nothing jaw dropping except the degree/frequency of movement.
> 
> Today was looking like a total wash on every forecast I value, but when the alarm went off it wasn't raining yet, so I geared up and headed to a two man Muddy with a Hawk Umbrella over top. Paired down to the essentials (binos, grunt call, bow, quiver, license and golf umbrella) the thing I hate MOST about hunting in the rain is all of my gear getting swamped. Wasn't paying to close attention to time and was actually in the stand at 5:35AM...I simply didn't factor in that I was only going 250 yards or so out the door as I've been use to hiking much longer to get in. It was fine, temps were warmer than that have been at that time all week; when I left it was 55 degrees. Settled and watched the woods come to life. It really is hard to explain to folks who haven't experienced it for themselves, those few moments where universal grey evolves into color, where you can hear a field mouse scurry in the leaves or the flutter of titmouse on the branch nearby, when stumps and brush piles appear to come to life and envoke an binocular evaluation. It wasn't long before the white flicker caught my eye and here come momma and her two button buck...they passed by under 15 yards, one of the boys still trying to nurse. Part of me feels bad as they will likely all die come gun season when others get here, I have seen them at least 10 times in my limited trips up here this year. As they meandered up to the food plots, I could see glimpses of more deer moving about in the thickets above me, but never clear enough to confirm anything more than 'deer'. The rain started about 7AM and for some reason I looked behind me and saw a very nice buck about 100 yards up the hill, actually toward the house. He was walking through the open woods, across the ridge and likely passed within a few yards of another ladder stand we have up there overlooking a smaller plot. He didn't stop at the plot, but did when I hit him with the TruTalker. The pause was only momentary and he didn't turn in my direction, instead continued on his path. I stayed put in what is now pouring rain until 8:30 and decided enough was enough. It isn't going to get any better today, so I'll post this, update the deer contest, do some cleaning around the house, likely wear a hole in the carpet in the porch as I pace looking out the window and waiting for the first break to get out there after them again.


I'd have gladly traded pacing a hole through the carpet today, waiting for the rain to lull, then almost climbing the walls like I was doing with a bad molar for the previous 3 days. Still can't believe I didn't get in the woods at all this week, but I don't think I would have had enjoyed any time spent attempting it. The look I'd probably had on my face during a possible "hero" shot with a deer would have been likely both atrocious and priceless though 

Good luck if your back out this after.


----------



## nicko

Back home early now from the Potter trip and unpacked. Would love to still be up there but our Genessee gun trip will be here soon enough. Shifting mental gears from northern tier hunting to 5C hunting. Feels like a big downshift. 

Sunday is looking like a welcome change in the weather for a morning hunt.

Congrats to all the successful hunters. Some nice deer hitting the ground.


----------



## ianb1116

nicko said:


> Back home early now from the Potter trip and unpacked. Would love to still be up there but our Genessee gun trip will be here soon enough. Shifting mental gears from northern tier hunting to 5C hunting. Feels like a big downshift.
> 
> Sunday is looking like a welcome change in the weather for a morning hunt.
> 
> Congrats to all the successful hunters. Some nice deer hitting the ground.


Nicko,

don’t discount tomorrow in 5c! Rain is showing stopping at 5am which will be great timing for the morning hunt. Agreed Sunday’sweather is superior but you should try and get out tomorrow!

where about in 5c are you?


----------



## nicko

ianb1116 said:


> Nicko,
> 
> don’t discount tomorrow in 5c! Rain is showing stopping at 5am which will be great timing for the morning hunt. Agreed Sunday’sweather is superior but you should try and get out tomorrow!
> 
> where about in 5c are you?


I hunt Berks 5C.......Mount Penn area.


----------



## Bigmike23

Excited to get out tomorrow. Gunna be warm but after the down pour they're gunna be going through all night they should be hungry by the time we get on stand.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Back home early now from the Potter trip and unpacked. Would love to still be up there but our Genessee gun trip will be here soon enough. Shifting mental gears from northern tier hunting to 5C hunting. Feels like a big downshift.
> 
> Sunday is looking like a welcome change in the weather for a morning hunt.
> 
> Congrats to all the successful hunters. Some nice deer hitting the ground.


No way you unpacked in one day.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> No way you unpacked in one day.


Well......my dirty laundry is still in a tall kitchen bag.


----------



## hobbs4421

dougell said:


> I started out quartering them up with the hide on.I can do an entire deer in less than 15 minutes but the hair was a PIA.A few years ago,I just started to take the extra time to bone everything out.I put everything in I gallon feezer bags.You're looking at a load of about 30-40lbs minus the head,which I usually just carry.Nothing wrong with a getting a good pack but you don't need one for that kind of weight.


Good to know! It’s more of a space issue than a weight issue. My backpack is more of a daypack and there is no way I’d fit 2 hind quarters, to shoulders and 2 back straps in the one I have. Need more room for that. Not a priority at the moment, but I think by this time next year I’d like to have a big enough pack, and learn how to confidently quarter them in the field on the ground. I’m still capable of dragging them but it’s getting harder each year.


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck this morning. Going to head out now and try to kill a big doe. Be mindful of deadfall hanging over your heads! Very windy, could be dangerous


----------



## J_Burk

In stand now, and hoping I picked the right one. I’ve only seen one legal buck this season, many little ones.


----------



## Johnboy60

Getting ready to head out. Good luck fellas. Might have a little snow on the ground tomorrow morning here in northwest PA.


----------



## ZDC

98XJRC said:


> I was fortunate enough to make a trip to Susquehannock State forest last week for as close to a backpack style hunt that I've ever done. Got up to the area late Thursday morning, pitched camp, and then went out to start scouting. Found some sign, but wasn't looking close enough in retrospect to really pinpoint them. I ended up finding a fresh rub and figured this is as good as any to setup nearby on. I was in the tree by 3:30 and ready for the evening. Around 6 I went through a rattling sequence as at that point I hadn't seen or heard anything. 15 minutes later I had what I originally thought was an 8 coming in towards me. He presented a shot and I made it happen. He went around 50 yards from the shot and bedded down allowing me to watch and hear him expire. I hiked back to camp and grabbed the other guys I was hunting with and we went and processed him where he laid and packed him out. I was extremely blessed to be able to make it happen on my first hunting trip to the "big woods" and has me hooked for years to come. Due to being tagged out I spent Friday then scouting and hiking over 7 miles. This really gave me the opportunity to get into areas further back and really take my time looking for sign and marking areas for future years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7735246
> View attachment 7735245


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I killed a huge doe with a rifle about 4 years ago in a bad spot.I went back to the truck, got a pack and just quartered it up with the hide on and carried it out.It was miserable and since then,I take the time and bone them out.My legs were rubber and as soon as I got back to the truck,my son called me to tell me he had one down.


Last year during unmentionable season I shot the biggest doe I've taken out at the farm. She was 700 yards from the barn as the crow flies but was how we would have to drag it , around 900. 

I drove the truck out but because of some intense rains there was a ton of mud so I couldn't get it the full way there. I was going to have to drag it 250 yards up hill through mud. And it was just as bad as it sounds. My dad did shot up to help but eve with it gutted the mud was really slowing things down. And we didn't want to debone her because of the mud. We eventually got her to the truck but it took us almost 1.5 hours to drag it. ( Some spots the mud was as deep as 16 inches)


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> Last year during unmentionable season I shot the biggest doe I've taken out at the farm. She was 700 yards from the barn as the crow flies but was how we would have to drag it , around 900.
> 
> I drove the truck out but because of some intense rains there was a ton of mud so I couldn't get it the full way there. I was going to have to drag it 250 yards up hill through mud. And it was just as bad as it sounds. My dad did shot up to help but eve with it gutted the mud was really slowing things down. And we didn't want to debone her because of the mud. We eventually got her to the truck but it took us almost 1.5 hours to drag it. ( Some spots the mud was as deep as 16 inches)


This does not sound tasty.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> This does not sound tasty.


Ohh but it was... 


After cleaning all the mud out from the chest and stomach cavity.


----------



## Bigmike23

4 doe and a spike so far. Feels way colder than what the temp is


----------



## Schleprock1

The wind stopped here in 5B. Sunny and 62 degrees. Only deer was a 3 point.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck all! Work issues kept me working until midnight and then again at 5:00 this morning so no hunting for me today. Took a quick 15 mile spin just to de-clutter the mind, plenty breezy today. Keep the pics coming for those of us who can’t be out…


----------



## alancac98

Trying a whole new area on the property this morning - other side of the road and deep down in by a small creek. Lots of big rubs and scraps but have only seen a tall spike so far. One of the reason for going down in instead of on top of the hill was I haven't been hardly any doe on the hill, but have seen a lot of doe near the road heading down in. I figured where the doe go, the buck will. The last two weeks out I haven't even heard or seen any chasing! The bucks I have seen are just casually cruising along. Might head back up to the top tomorrow but drop over the other side a bit.


----------



## Mr. October

Predictions for my NJ hunting area were 67 degrees and 15-20 mph wind out of a really poor direction so I declined, went for a run, and then spent some time prepping some 7mm-08 brass for reloading.


----------



## Mathias

Tomorrow is Sunday Funday 🏹 🦌


----------



## ZDC

I'm not going to be able to go out Sunday ( if things work out possibly Sunday afternoon, but it's unlikely) 

And this afternoon it's supposed to rain from 1-4 
Why can't I just get a nice Saturday that isn't either raining or 80 degrees.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been on stand since 6:50am and haven’t seen squat


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thinking of moving a bit but it’s always a dillema


----------



## Aspade17

hobbs4421 said:


> Good to know! It’s more of a space issue than a weight issue. My backpack is more of a daypack and there is no way I’d fit 2 hind quarters, to shoulders and 2 back straps in the one I have. Need more room for that. Not a priority at the moment, but I think by this time next year I’d like to have a big enough pack, and learn how to confidently quarter them in the field on the ground. I’m still capable of dragging them but it’s getting harder each year.





















I use a Kifaru 22 mag. I was using a Kifaru shape charge but at 6’4” it was just too small and I ended up carrying all of the weight on my shoulders instead of my hips. 
The 22 mag allows me to walk in with just a sweatshirt and pants, and carry all of my layers, saddle, binos, my one stick, snacks, liquids, knife and game bags. I also then have a meat shelf to pack out whatever I may end up shooting. It also comes up in the tree with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

Well things escalated fast. after seeing some deer early, it went completely dead till about 11. 
I heard something coming, them alot of something coming and a flock of Jake's with 1 gobbler was walking along the hill in front of me. I checked the regs quick and today was the final for turkey in my wmu. I decided if they got closer I was taking the gobbler. The flock pulled away from me but the gobbler deviated and came closer. He stopped at 40 but wasn't comfortable with such a long shot on such tiny vitals. But he then continued closer and decided I was gunna let it fly at 25. He stopped at right 30, froze, and putted away towards the rest. No idea what happened. I didn't move so who knows. I then started to pack up because Im woefully under dressed on stand and freezing. Right as I'm about to lower the bow the biggest buck I've seen yet this year was walking through thick cover 80 yards out. I tried grunting to no avail. 
After I saw him I got a burst of some motivation so I'm gunna stick it out and freeze


----------



## nicko

In my mountaintop perch with a commanding view above mount Penn.

Warm breeze is helping cool off from the sweat I worked up walking in.


----------



## ZDC

Right now it in 40 degrees ( today's high) in Lawrence county and its raining and going to rain the rest of the day. Seems you guys on the other side of the state have a little better weather. 

I was sitting around board when I remembered that I hadn't set any traps up yet this year. I decided to set 3, one for raccoons and 2 for coyotes and foxes ( but let's face it raccoons will probably hit it first.) 

Tomorrow I'll check the traps and then get the bow and hit the woods.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Been on stand since 6:50am and haven’t seen squat


----------



## hobbs4421

Aspade17 said:


> I use a Kifaru 22 mag. I was using a Kifaru shape charge but at 6’4” it was just too small and I ended up carrying all of the weight on my shoulders instead of my hips.
> The 22 mag allows me to walk in with just a sweatshirt and pants, and carry all of my layers, saddle, binos, my one stick, snacks, liquids, knife and game bags. I also then have a meat shelf to pack out whatever I may end up shooting. It also comes up in the tree with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like the ticket!


----------



## hobbs4421

Bigmike23 said:


> Well things escalated fast. after seeing some deer early, it went completely dead till about 11.
> I heard something coming, them alot of something coming and a flock of Jake's with 1 gobbler was walking along the hill in front of me. I checked the regs quick and today was the final for turkey in my wmu. I decided if they got closer I was taking the gobbler. The flock pulled away from me but the gobbler deviated and came closer. He stopped at 40 but wasn't comfortable with such a long shot on such tiny vitals. But he then continued closer and decided I was gunna let it fly at 25. He stopped at right 30, froze, and putted away towards the rest. No idea what happened. I didn't move so who knows. I then started to pack up because Im woefully under dressed on stand and freezing. Right as I'm about to lower the bow the biggest buck I've seen yet this year was walking through thick cover 80 yards out. I tried grunting to no avail.
> After I saw him I got a burst of some motivation so I'm gunna stick it out and freeze


Good luck Mike I hope it all comes together. I’m on stand waiting for a doe


----------



## Bigmike23

Just let a small 8 go. He's so small I'd feel sick shooting it. I thought things were gunna go awesome tonight but the wind just transitioned to a south wind which is horrid for this spot. prob won't see anything else tonight


----------



## nicko

Sitting on the ground now watching the backside of the mountain… did a calling sequence and start to hear leaves rustling in the distance. It appears I called in two dogs on a walk with their owner. One runs to within 25 yards and starts barking his head off. Nothing like suburban hunting.

And as I’m typing this up, a deer jumped out of its bed right down the hill from me.


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Right now it in 40 degrees ( today's high) in Lawrence county and its raining and going to rain the rest of the day. Seems you guys on the other side of the state have a little better weather.
> 
> I was sitting around board when I remembered that I hadn't set any traps up yet this year. I decided to set 3, one for raccoons and 2 for coyotes and foxes ( but let's face it raccoons will probably hit it first.)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll check the traps and then get the bow and hit the woods.


I think the system bringing you rain comes through overnight here.


----------



## vonfoust

Was a little rough here this morning. Made it to about 9:30 before I went and got the dogs and went bird hunting. Was on my way back to a stand when my wife reminded me my daughter is home for the weekend and this afternoon was my only real chance to see her. Couldn't get out of the wet clothes fast enough. For once I made a good decision.


----------



## Mr. October

Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> my wife reminded me my daughter is home for the weekend. For once I made a good decision.


Exactly why I played disc golf today instead of hunting….time spent with my son is far more important than time on stand.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t have one but I know a few who really like lockable aspect of a hard cover. Anything can be broken into, not arguing that.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with a hybrid between the vinyl and hard top and got a BAK Revolver X4 which is a vinyl top but with metal underneath. Allows you to roll it up and have flexability of vinyl but i can put up to 400lbs on top of it and no one will be able to cut into the back of my truck bed. Highly recommend.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had an Extang solid tri-fold on a truck years ago and really liked it other than having to take it completely off all the time to load my atv. My last truck I bought a truxedo and really liked the roll up and not having to take anything off when putting something big in the bed. I put another one on my new truck and on my way to Illinois last Saturday it was so windy that it eventually pulled the Velcro apart on the driver side and pulled the rear portion out of the brackets. I had to pull over on the highway before everything blew out of the bed. I was able to re-secure it but it did bend the bracket portion that goes over the tailgate. It was so windy that I had to steer into the fast lane just to stay on the road in the slow lane. Going back to the extang solid fold. I like a bed cover that sits up above the bed rails not the flush ones due to the added ~2” it gives me for my deer cart and other things in the bed.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a vinyl one and it does a pretty good job keeping water out. I wouldn't exactly trust it with something too important, but it does well


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Sitting on the ground now watching the backside of the mountain… did a calling sequence and start to hear leaves rustling in the distance. It appears I called in two dogs on a walk with their owner. One runs to within 25 yards and starts barking his head off. Nothing like suburban hunting.
> 
> And as I’m typing this up, a deer jumped out of its bed right down the hill from me.


That's a shoot shovel shut up situation. Jk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> I put a hard , foldable cover on my Sierra, I’ve had it little over a year. I love it. Keep all my gear in there, minus the bow or gun, that stays in the truck. Keeps everything dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko




----------



## jacobh

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pete none of them are waterproof but the way I was told a vinyl guys can access easily with a pocket knife hard top they can’t!!! I have a retrax pro mx and really like it. I think your near reading if u want to check mine out we can meet up and u can see it if u want to


----------



## 138104

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had an aluminum tri-fold on my Silverado and it worked great. You could fold it up and remove it if needed. I also had a 1-piece fiberglass on another Silverado. It was very nice, but not practical if you needed to put something in higher than the sides of the bed.


----------



## nicko




----------



## ianb1116

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Pete,

I actually just went through this with my new F150. I ended up going with the BAK Flip mx4 because I found a pretty sweet hook up. It’s been 99% waterproof thus far and is a hard top. Actually saw about a 1 mpg rise in my mileage as well. 

I’m sure some of you are on the F150 Forum and may already know this. I just learned that a gentleman by the name of Alex Pendleton from RealTruck does sales specific to those folks on the forum. You do not have to be a forum member. 

He was able to cut me a really good deal on a BakFlip MX4 but can do deals on most stuff on the site. 

I have no association with RealTruck but wanted to pass on the deal. 

His direct email is:

[email protected]

Regardless of what cover you go for, I’m sure this guy can give you a nice discount.

Best of luck!
Ian


----------



## gberinger

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the tri-fold tonneau pro. It’s vinyl on the outside but a hard sheet metal underneath. No issues with rain getting in- but with the truck parked outside- some of the glue on the weather stripping failed- easy to put back on with some gorilla glue. The top sits proud of the bed- whereas some of the sleeker looking tonneaus sit below the bed frame- but I believe you need to install drains with those.


----------



## Bigmike23

Walking in now to my#1 stand. 4 really good ones on cam in the last 24 hrs. perfect wind. Cold front in
Quiet leaves for entry. This is as good as it gets. Good luck to all today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> Been on stand since 6:50am and haven’t seen squat


Edit it was 5:50 am yesterday….that’s how discombobulated I was, hopefully different results today…20 degrees colder than yesterday at same time….zipped up in the Arctic Shield Insulator Suit waiting on daylight.

Didn’t see a thing yesterday.


----------



## tyepsu

Just made the hour drive into Pennsylvania. About to toss on camo and walk to stand, a stones throw from Pittsburgh Airport. Time to make the most of the 1 Sunday we get in archery.


----------



## Mr. October

Thanks for the cover replies. I’m contemplating a new truck and what I would go with 

Meanwhile in a tree in Nj with 15-20 mph west winds rocking the tree. And listening to it “not raining”. At least there is no chance of getting winded since any approaching deer would be from the west. So there’s that. It will be a miracle if my hat survives the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Good luck every one
Don’t forget get your safety belts 
On new private farm 5c


----------



## full moon64

Stay safe


----------



## Bigmike23

Can't believe it. Just hit a huge 9. he came in right under me look up and saw me. Took off running but bawd at him and he stopped so I guess the distance best I could. I hit high, am saw him walk about 120 yards away but his whole side was drenched in blood


----------



## alancac98

Bigmike23 said:


> Can't believe it. Just hit a huge 9. he came in right under me look up and saw me. Took off running but bawd at him and he stopped so I guess the distance best I could. I hit high, am saw him walk about 120 yards away but his whole side was drenched in blood


Congrats! Sit down and hang out for a while. He'll bleed out.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> Can't believe it. Just hit a huge 9. he came in right under me look up and saw me. Took off running but bawd at him and he stopped so I guess the distance best I could. I hit high, am saw him walk about 120 yards away but his whole side was drenched in blood


Sounds like recovery is imminent. Give him some time then share the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

I'm def waiting this one out. I found no blood at the impact site, but clearly saw where I hit and the arrow sticking out. He was at a pretty servere quartering away angle, and replaying it in my head over and over I think this may be a 1 lung hit. Never 1 lunged a deer before. About how long would you wait


----------



## tdj8686

Bigmike23 said:


> I'm def waiting this one out. I found no blood at the impact site, but clearly saw where I hit and the arrow sticking out. He was at a pretty servere quartering away angle, and replaying it in my head over and over I think this may be a 1 lung hit. Never 1 lunged a deer before. About how long would you wait


Go home get breakfast put your feet up. Get lunch put your feet up. Go back in at 3pm and recover your deer slowly.


----------



## alancac98

Bigmike23 said:


> I'm def waiting this one out. I found no blood at the impact site, but clearly saw where I hit and the arrow sticking out. He was at a pretty servere quartering away angle, and replaying it in my head over and over I think this may be a 1 lung hit. Never 1 lunged a deer before. About how long would you wait


I would wait about an hour. Keep the last spot you saw him in your mind and slowly work your way to that spot. If you have binos, take the time to check the area he was heading out, then proceed slowly. If you jump him, mark that spot and back out. Go home, grab a bite, then go back to look a few hours later. Good thing is, you have all day and it's much colder. My bet is you will find him shortly after looking.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck BM23, hope he’s at the end of a short blood 🩸 trail.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I’d wait more than an hour, there are no weather conditions making follow up urgent. Best of luck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A single lung…I’d wait 3-4 hours min….longer if you can stand it…best thing is he beds and stiffens up…if pushed he could go a ways!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Scott99

Bigmike have you considered contacting a dog tracker. They could offer you the best advice and tracking. Otherwise go out in a few hours and go slow. If you jump him back out.

Good luck!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Good luck Bigmike


----------



## nicko

I agree with LTG… Weather conditions are not a factor. You’ve got all day so there’s no rush.


----------



## mg1

Mr. October said:


> Well. Good news is I now consider my buck tag punched. Bad news is I have no deer to show for it.
> 
> I had a 6 pointer with a broken leg come in to a grunt call. Apparently the broken leg didn’t dampen his enthusiasm for the rut. As soon as I grunted at him he hobbled my way as fast as he could grunting all the way. I had plenty of time for a good shot but somehow hit the shoulder blade. No blood, no arrow, no nothing. The shot looked and felt good but he must have been slightly quartering toward me. I may switch to using a crossbow so I don’t have to take my glasses off to shoot. Im certain I’d have been able to tell the angle better. As he ran I saw basically all the arrow sticking out. Oddly, I never found it. But I know I hit him. So by my personal rules, I tore up my buck tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heavier, tuned arrow and a razor sharp single bevel may help with that type of shot.


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck on the blood trail BM.

Anyone have any suggestions on flying squirrels in a cabin. Ended up heading to our cabin it was empty for the last two weeks. Upon entering the door, insulation and a mess. Visually and from the sounds of them running through walls/ceiling it seems that there were atleast 3. Anyone ever deal with this before...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Goodluck on the blood trail BM.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on flying squirrels in a cabin. Ended up heading to our cabin it was empty for the last two weeks. Upon entering the door, insulation and a mess. Visually and from the sounds of them running through walls/ceiling it seems that there were atleast 3. Anyone ever deal with this before...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I dealt with grey squirrels and bats in our attic for a number of years. You need to find their entry point(s) and seal them up but you have to make sure that they are out first otherwise they will die inside and stink.

I believe flying squirrels are fairly small. I would look for small size have a heart cage traps and see if you can trap them.


----------



## Lcavok99

Mr. October said:


> Random question: experiences with tonneau covers for trucks. Vinyl vs hard top. I know the vinyl aren’t exactly waterproof but what about the hard ones? Are they with the extra money?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard tops are worth the extra money. They offer more security imo and my soft top is nearly impossible to get back on when it's cold out. Water tends to pool on most soft tops too. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

All quiet in my corner of 5C… Haven’t laid eyes on one deer today.


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Goodluck on the blood trail BM.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on flying squirrels in a cabin. Ended up heading to our cabin it was empty for the last two weeks. Upon entering the door, insulation and a mess. Visually and from the sounds of them running through walls/ceiling it seems that there were atleast 3. Anyone ever deal with this before...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a small live trap I bought for the same purpose, if you want to borrow it. Still heading north?


----------



## Bigmike23

Took up the trail and found huge blood loss with bubbles in it. But I've been on it for 200 yards now which just about confirms the single ling hit. Gunna give him more time just to be safe


----------



## ZDC

It's plenty cold out. Right now Its snowing for me. 

In 50 degrees temps the deers meat will still be good up to 10-12 hours AFTER it dies

With these colder temps( mid-high 30s low 40s) its probably going to be more like 16-20 hours. You have plenty of time. Go back out at around 4-5pm and he'll hopefully be stiff as a board.


----------



## j.d.m.

Not my target buck, and not the age class I have been hunting, but other circumstances have encouraged me to pull the trigger. I was watching a doe out in field from grey light. As it got lighter, I started glassing the fields, and edges. I don’t see much yet, and it’s still very early, but as I’m watching this doe, hoping she comes up to me, I get this feeling I should turn to my hard left. I see a single deer making its way to my tree patch, but he’s angling away. He’s probably 80 yards out, I glass him and see he’s a decent buck. I pull out the grunt tube, and let out a couple soft quick grunts. He stops, looks my way, then keeps going. I grunt at him a few more times, I see his tail flick, and I get ready. He ends up walking right to me, 10 feet from my stand. I had to let him walk past so I could draw my bow. I let it rip, and watch him go down out in the field. Shot was 5 yards, I was only 8’ up the tree. He’s a 2.5 year old, 14” spread, 8 point. Shot up in 3b on my in-laws place.


----------



## nicko

Congrats JDM. Sometimes they make you an offer you can’t refuse.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats JDM for getting it done


----------



## Bigmike23

I'm in trouble.backed out then it started snowing like crazy. At least a 1/2 on the ground. Not good


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> I have a small live trap I bought for the same purpose, if you want to borrow it. Still heading north?


Thanks for offer, headed back with one, rat traps with peanut butter and my .22 with bird shot....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict

Bigmike23 said:


> I'm in trouble.backed out then it started snowing like crazy. At least a 1/2 on the ground. Not good


@Bigmike23, if it's me, I go get on that deer now. If you kick him up you can follow his tracks / blood in the snow.


----------



## jason03

Bigmike23 said:


> I'm in trouble.backed out then it started snowing like crazy. At least a 1/2 on the ground. Not good


I have had that happen before.if there is still good blood, blood should start appearing thru the snow. It did for my situation anyhow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

The snow melted fast as it came. Things are looking grim. Blood got washed away pretty good.


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck tracking him. Hope you find him.


----------



## nicko

Bigmike23 said:


> The snow melted fast as it came. Things are looking grim. Blood got washed away pretty good.


you shot him six hours ago… He should be laying dead somewhere by now. Fingers crossed for a successful recovery


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Unfortunately I dealt with grey squirrels and bats in our attic for a number of years. You need to find their entry point(s) and seal them up but you have to make sure that they are out first otherwise they will die inside and stink.
> 
> I believe flying squirrels are fairly small. I would look for small size have a heart cage traps and see if you can trap them.


Some may say Nicko is _still _dealing with "bats in his attic".


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> Not my target buck, and not the age class I have been hunting, but other circumstances have encouraged me to pull the trigger. I was watching a doe out in field from grey light. As it got lighter, I started glassing the fields, and edges. I don’t see much yet, and it’s still very early, but as I’m watching this doe, hoping she comes up to me, I get this feeling I should turn to my hard left. I see a single deer making its way to my tree patch, but he’s angling away. He’s probably 80 yards out, I glass him and see he’s a decent buck. I pull out the grunt tube, and let out a couple soft quick grunts. He stops, looks my way, then keeps going. I grunt at him a few more times, I see his tail flick, and I get ready. He ends up walking right to me, 10 feet from my stand. I had to let him walk past so I could draw my bow. I let it rip, and watch him go down out in the field. Shot was 5 yards, I was only 8’ up the tree. He’s a 2.5 year old, 14” spread, 8 point. Shot up in 3b on my in-laws place.
> View attachment 7736362
> 
> View attachment 7736363


That's a great buck by any standard. Nice job!


----------



## Bigmike23

Blood is 100% gone. I put ribbons up to identify the blood trail and when I backtracked to that blood is was completely gone. All I can do is helplessly grid search. And to make it worse the blood stopped right at a point he could go up the mtn, stay along the bench, or go down below. 
To say I'm sick does it no justice. 1 things for sure I'm absolutely positively done hunting this year. I cannot tolerate 1 more sit in the stand. I over did it. I'm extremely burned out, and my favorite hobby is starting to feel like a job I hate more than anything else


----------



## KylePA

Bigmike23 said:


> Blood is 100% gone. I put ribbons up to identify the blood trail and when I backtracked to that blood is was completely gone. All I can do is helplessly grid search. And to make it worse the blood stopped right at a point he could go up the mtn, stay along the bench, or go down below.
> To say I'm sick does it no justice. 1 things for sure I'm absolutely positively done hunting this year. I cannot tolerate 1 more sit in the stand. I over did it. I'm extremely burned out, and my favorite hobby is starting to feel like a job I hate more than anything else


100% Tracking dog time....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves

Bigmike23 said:


> I'm def waiting this one out. I found no blood at the impact site, but clearly saw where I hit and the arrow sticking out. He was at a pretty servere quartering away angle, and replaying it in my head over and over I think this may be a 1 lung hit. Never 1 lunged a deer before. About how long would you wait


Good luck big mike. Single lung and liver shot my deer this year, waited five or six hours before tracking and he was laying right where I saw him go out of sight; stuff as a board. On the other hand, a buddy of mine made the exact same shot, single lung and liver, waited five hours and he was still alive. I understand the melting snow isn’t helping the wait time be bearable. Good luck, hope to see a where they lay or grip and grin later this evening.


----------



## full moon64

Bigmike23 said:


> Blood is 100% gone. I put ribbons up to identify the blood trail and when I backtracked to that blood is was completely gone. All I can do is helplessly grid search. And to make it worse the blood stopped right at a point he could go up the mtn, stay along the bench, or go down below.
> To say I'm sick does it no justice. 1 things for sure I'm absolutely positively done hunting this year. I cannot tolerate 1 more sit in the stand. I over did it. I'm extremely burned out, and my favorite hobby is starting to feel like a job I hate more than anything else


If I was closer I would help you Mike,,I been solo all my life it’s not easy physically and mentally…


----------



## 138104

Bigmike23 said:


> Blood is 100% gone. I put ribbons up to identify the blood trail and when I backtracked to that blood is was completely gone. All I can do is helplessly grid search. And to make it worse the blood stopped right at a point he could go up the mtn, stay along the bench, or go down below.
> To say I'm sick does it no justice. 1 things for sure I'm absolutely positively done hunting this year. I cannot tolerate 1 more sit in the stand. I over did it. I'm extremely burned out, and my favorite hobby is starting to feel like a job I hate more than anything else


I would try a tracker. Hopefully, they won’t be swamped like they were when I needed one.









United Blood Trackers


United Blood Trackers is dedicated to promoting resource conservation through the use of trained tracking dogs in the ethical recovery of big game. United Blood Trackers United Blood Trackers (UBT) welcomes you into the world of tracking dogs for the recovery of wounded big game. We are all...




www.unitedbloodtrackers.org


----------



## rogersb

Had the same thing happen 2 years ago big Mike. I found him doing some grid searches. Good luck!


----------



## ZDC

Well went to game lands and walking along the creek to look for tracks when I heard some racket coming from up the hill. The wind dies down for a second and I realize that's it's bucks fighting and from the sound of it they were decent sized. 

Not being able to resist the opportunity to spot and stalk I moved up and round the hill. I didn't lay eyes on either of them so I'm assuming I got up around them. Hopefully one of them or a doe walks by. Found 2 sets of tracks from nice deer.


----------



## ianb1116

full moon64 said:


> Stay safe


looks like a nice place to hunt! I’m also 5c if you ever want a range buddy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Where are you hunting Mike?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing for me in Potter except soaked…snow started really coming down around 7:30, by 9:30 I was buried….decided to pack it up and head home…looks like my archery season is done…unless I hit FC this week afternoon work?


----------



## Mathias

Heading back north for a few days. Need to pick up a ton of pellets. Looks like much better weather conditions, than last week. Probably some snow mixed in (Not a fan) First mature doe in range…..


----------



## nicko

Metal tower power line replacement taking place on our Berks 5C location. Between zero acorn crop and this mess, prospects don’t like high this season.


----------



## ZDC

Alright just shot a younger doe but my arrow was almost clean! 










20 yards, slight quarter to. Looked like the arrow hit on the edge of the shoulder and "should" have got both lungs. The arrow held onto her for a second before falling out. Didn't look like backstraps hit. 

As she ran off looked like she was going down, she made it to the field. Didn't hear her go down. Giving her 30 minutes and hopefully she is in the field but this arrow had me really scared.


----------



## nicko

Good luck ZDC. How much penetration?


----------



## Bigmike23

Just got home now. After I lost the blood I started grid searching. I dove into some mtn laurel about 60 yards from the last blood I saw and shockingly found some blood so at least I know he continued on the bench he was going. I'm going up tomorrow from dawn to dark to search. He may have crossed into private, but got permission from the owners tonight to look tomorrow. I was on his trail for over 800 yards and he was still dropping blood good before the sleet washed it away. 
I replayed the shot over and over in my head and cant believe he wasn't down. I use both Xbows and my trusty Bowtech, and on this hunt I had my tenpoint vapor with me. 190LB of ke along with the giant swat broadhead and the arrow buried all the way to the nock inside him. 1 lung has got to be totaled. The entire arrow is still inside far as I know. 
Feel absolutely terrible for the poor thing.


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> Where are you hunting Mike?


3D


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Good luck ZDC. How much penetration?


Completely pass through


----------



## rambofirstblood

Good luck ZDC.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck guys…I’ll be hitting refresh


----------



## Johnboy60

I had a good day seeing deer but no shooting. Saw a nice buck both this morning and tonight. The one tonight snuck in right behind me because I was watching a forkhorn buck. Couldn’t hear them walk on the wet ground. It walked straight away fast like it might have busted me. Snowed all day but melted as it hit the ground. Hope you guys find those deer.


----------



## tdj8686

Leaves said:


> Good luck big mike. Single lung and liver shot my deer this year, waited five or six hours before tracking and he was laying right where I saw him go out of sight; stuff as a board. On the other hand, a buddy of mine made the exact same shot, single lung and liver, waited five hours and he was still alive. I understand the melting snow isn’t helping the wait time be bearable. Good luck, hope to see a where they lay or grip and grin later this evening.


This is why I chimed in suggesting he go home and kick back for awhile. Even if it did snow the deer would likely be laying close to where it was last seen. Go after them too soon and they just go.


----------



## ZDC

Well after trailing her tracks 150 yards to where the public land ends I found no blood and no hair. There wasn't any blood or hair at the hit location either. 
Im almost 100% sure that she will survive. This is the first deer I've shot ,with a bow , that I didn't recover. 

I'm not sure how I could miss such an easy shot ( 18 yards according to the range finder.) 

I should have 3 antlerless tags filled now with the unicorn buck , the doe I missed and this one. 

I think that I must hold to high on the deer when I shoot.


----------



## Mathias

Wish you all good luck on your recoveries. Always a bad time emotionally.

Each season is a learning experience, at least for me. While it’s not over yet, I would have loved to have punched a buck tag by now. Being devoid of a truck until the end of October hurt a lot. I found once again at my place up north the 3rd week of October til Halloween was magical for buck movement. My scent post on the plot had no less than a dozen bucks visit it, since, it’s had virtually none.
I learned where to add a stand or 2 , should have already done so based upon history, not relocate one.
Introduced a close friend to the bowhunting world but working on prepping a ‘flipper” house took him out of the mix for the year.
Always good for me to look ahead expectantly.


----------



## LostnWoods1

Bigmike it happens to the best of us. I know the feeling. You did what was right in your mind after replaying the shot over and over. Best of luck and when you find him tomorrow please do share pics!


----------



## vonfoust

It sucks getting old. My morning started with getting changed and ready to head out. Somehow lost my headlamp. Pulled everything out of my pack, twice, looking for it. I have a little OCD with my hunting stuff so I just KNEW it had to be in the side pocket. Finally decide it's getting late and I'm just going to have to make do with the tiny little flashlight that's been sitting around forever. Barely a beam but I know where I'm going so I should be able to make it. Fell twice on the way down a hill, jammed up my shoulder a little but I'll live and it's getting late. 
Climb up and sweating a little bit from hustling. Pull off my beanie to let a little sweat out and my headlamp falls on the seat. Apparently I had already put it on.


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> It sucks getting old. My morning started with getting changed and ready to head out. Somehow lost my headlamp. Pulled everything out of my pack, twice, looking for it. I have a little OCD with my hunting stuff so I just KNEW it had to be in the side pocket. Finally decide it's getting late and I'm just going to have to make do with the tiny little flashlight that's been sitting around forever. Barely a beam but I know where I'm going so I should be able to make it. Fell twice on the way down a hill, jammed up my shoulder a little but I'll live and it's getting late.
> Climb up and sweating a little bit from hustling. Pull off my beanie to let a little sweat out and my headlamp falls on the seat. Apparently I had already put it on.


Luckily I have a few years. But I do the same thing every now and again with my glasses and . I'll have em on on on my hat and will look all over everything for them.


----------



## nicko

A lot of season left. I don’t


vonfoust said:


> It sucks getting old. My morning started with getting changed and ready to head out. Somehow lost my headlamp. Pulled everything out of my pack, twice, looking for it. I have a little OCD with my hunting stuff so I just KNEW it had to be in the side pocket. Finally decide it's getting late and I'm just going to have to make do with the tiny little flashlight that's been sitting around forever. Barely a beam but I know where I'm going so I should be able to make it. Fell twice on the way down a hill, jammed up my shoulder a little but I'll live and it's getting late.
> Climb up and sweating a little bit from hustling. Pull off my beanie to let a little sweat out and my headlamp falls on the seat. Apparently I had already put it on.


Chris, this is pretty damn funny.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> A lot of season left. I don’t
> 
> 
> Chris, this is pretty damn funny.


It is now but kinda sucked in the moment. You know how hard it is to cuss quiet enough to not scare deer?


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> It is now but kinda sucked in the moment. You know how hard it is to cuss quiet enough to not scare deer?


Trust me you can swear pretty loud without spooking deer. I was going pretty good when I walked through the jagger bush last week when I was hunting in a tee shirt. 😂


With the flannel you can cannon ball onto a bed of nails and I sear you wouldn't feel it .


----------



## buckinthetruck

sounds like some guys on here should put the bows away and just use GUNS!


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> It sucks getting old. My morning started with getting changed and ready to head out. Somehow lost my headlamp. Pulled everything out of my pack, twice, looking for it. I have a little OCD with my hunting stuff so I just KNEW it had to be in the side pocket. Finally decide it's getting late and I'm just going to have to make do with the tiny little flashlight that's been sitting around forever. Barely a beam but I know where I'm going so I should be able to make it. Fell twice on the way down a hill, jammed up my shoulder a little but I'll live and it's getting late.
> Climb up and sweating a little bit from hustling. Pull off my beanie to let a little sweat out and my headlamp falls on the seat. Apparently I had already put it on.


I've spent minutes searching for my car keys after putting them in the door to lock it on the way out . ..


----------



## LostnWoods1

vonfoust said:


> It sucks getting old. My morning started with getting changed and ready to head out. Somehow lost my headlamp. Pulled everything out of my pack, twice, looking for it. I have a little OCD with my hunting stuff so I just KNEW it had to be in the side pocket. Finally decide it's getting late and I'm just going to have to make do with the tiny little flashlight that's been sitting around forever. Barely a beam but I know where I'm going so I should be able to make it. Fell twice on the way down a hill, jammed up my shoulder a little but I'll live and it's getting late.
> Climb up and sweating a little bit from hustling. Pull off my beanie to let a little sweat out and my headlamp falls on the seat. Apparently I had already put it on.


Kind of like when you have your phone in your hand and your looking for it. Been there done that!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> It sucks getting old. My morning started with getting changed and ready to head out. Somehow lost my headlamp. Pulled everything out of my pack, twice, looking for it. I have a little OCD with my hunting stuff so I just KNEW it had to be in the side pocket. Finally decide it's getting late and I'm just going to have to make do with the tiny little flashlight that's been sitting around forever. Barely a beam but I know where I'm going so I should be able to make it. Fell twice on the way down a hill, jammed up my shoulder a little but I'll live and it's getting late.
> Climb up and sweating a little bit from hustling. Pull off my beanie to let a little sweat out and my headlamp falls on the seat. Apparently I had already put it on.


You are not the only one who has done this, have also witnessed it on a fishing trip when a guy was losing his mind because he couldn't find his sunglasses.....yep, he was wearing them!

Hope your shoulder is ok.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> You are not the only one who has done this, have also witnessed it on a fishing trip when a guy was losing his mind because he couldn't find his sunglasses.....yep, he was wearing them!
> 
> Hope your shoulder is ok.


Similarly, we were drum fishing one evening and as it got dark one of my fishing buddies was complaining he couldn't see to tie a new rig on. I suggested he remove his clip-on sunglasses.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Similarly, we were drum fishing one evening and as it got dark one of my fishing buddies was complaining he couldn't see to tie a new rig on. I suggested he remove his clip-on sunglasses.


I've done that a few times😂

"Why is it so dark out already!"


----------



## jacobh

Few new bucks on cam at night. Anyone else still have does with fawns? I can’t believe they didn’t run them off


----------



## jlh42581

In Illinois, 10 hours to hunt deer is wild. Amount of squirrels here is off the charts. Saw 3 bucks and six doe's this morning. Been out 4 sits, haven't seen a buck any better than at home.

Amount of deer overall is insane. You could load up doe's here like firewood.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Few new bucks on cam at night. Anyone else still have does with fawns? I can’t believe they didn’t run them off


Saw a doe with a single fawn 2 weeks ago. But it seems they have split for the most part. 

Last year saw a doe with 2 fawns when checking the trap line. It was a few days before Christmas.


----------



## nicko

I believe mother and fawns will join back up again after breeding.


----------



## jacobh

Hhhhmmmm so u think ruts over here Nick? Man if so it was a very very weak rut around me


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cams exploded overnight, but once again no good buck...can you say lockdown??


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Hhhhmmmm so u think ruts over here Nick? Man if so it was a very very weak rut around me


I drove home from my buddy's house in West Chester yesterday and, in route, saw 3 different bucks dogging 3 different does. It's not over.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Hhhhmmmm so u think ruts over here Nick? Man if so it was a very very weak rut around me


I don’t think it’s over… Based on what everybody’s been seeing on their cell cams, it sounds like the bulk of the action and activity is taking place overnight. I think we’re in the heart of peak breeding right now so like Joe mentioned, lock down.


----------



## CBB

My cams were lit up all day yesterday


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw 6 different bucks so far; 3yr old in pic, several 2 yr olds and several yearlings. Cams fairly slow, I too suspect mature bucks are locked down or switching to next doe. But seems like less does in estrus due to increased buck seeking activity this morning. Could also be due to less does here the bucks have to work harder to find one in estrus? Either way, best sit of the season and an exciting morning but I need to get to work…


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> I don’t think it’s over… Based on what everybody’s been seeing on their cell cams, it sounds like the bulk of the action and activity is taking place overnight. I think we’re in the heart of peak breeding right now so like Joe mentioned, lock down.
> 
> View attachment 7736874


I had a couple pics of bucks last night all by themselves. Also does by themselves or with fawns not bucks. Just seems off by me


----------



## nicko

Think I will wait to get out again until this Saturday and Sunday. Suspect activity should start ramping up coming out of lockdown.


----------



## yetihunter1

I got a notification on my cam behind my house last night right before sunset so i decided to walk to the edge of my yard and watch the woods for what was going on. Ended up watching two spikes and a forky run a doe like crazy on the hill behind my house. If i had my bow in hand i could of shot any of them multiple times. Stood there for a while waiting to see if something bigger came by but the wind switched and the doe ran down the hill pulling all the dinkers with her.


----------



## ZDC

I wish archery didn't end on Friday. 

This season went by to fast.


----------



## MathewsMan85

Any updates Mike?


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> I wish archery didn't end on Friday.
> 
> This season went by to fast.


I probably hunted less this year for as long as I can remember.We killed several deer and a bear so it was a good year but the older I get,the harder time I have sitting in a tree for hours.I'm kinda looking forward to the simplicity of hunting with a rifle in the big woods.No stands,no boredom,just wandering around,playing the wind and seeing new territory.


----------



## Bigmike23

Well after a full night's rest and fresh eyes I was able to get back onto the blood and confirm he went into the private. Thank God I have permission


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bigmike23 said:


> Well after a full night's rest and fresh eyes I was able to get back onto the blood and confirm he went into the private. Thank God I have permission


Best of luck!!!


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> I probably hunted less this year for as long as I can remember.We killed several deer and a bear so it was a good year but the older I get,the harder time I have sitting in a tree for hours.I'm kinda looking forward to the simplicity of hunting with a rifle in the big woods.No stands,no boredom,just wandering around,playing the wind and seeing new territory.


That's what I do. I hate sitting. 

Spot and stalk is so much easier with a gun


----------



## dougell

I just like the freedom of going where I want at my own pace.


----------



## hobbs4421

buckinthetruck said:


> sounds like some guys on here should put the bows away and just use GUNS!


Why? Sometimes good hunters will not recover a deer, doesn’t mean they should give up.


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> Cams exploded overnight, but once again no good buck...can you say lockdown??


That was my last week up in 3b. In the matter of 2 days I went from seeing groups of doe/ fawns, to only the fawns, then the morning of day 3 does wee back with fawns with no buck around. Then the heavy rain hit Friday in to Sat., and nothing but 2 spike buck on every camera. Now since Sunday, camera exploding with doe and then decent buck following behind. It’s like a roller coaster with the rut.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> I wish archery didn't end on Friday.
> 
> This season went by to fast.


I hear ya' .... thought it ran through Sunday, didn't realize Sat and Sun was reserved for bear.....it's been an atypical season for me from start to finish, so I am not necessarily surprised I missed that......


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya' .... thought it ran through Sunday, didn't realize Sat and Sun was reserved for bear.....it's been an atypical season for me from start to finish, so I am not necessarily surprised I missed that......


I was looking forward to this weekend, I really haven't gone out as much as previous years.

I guess I got some work to do with the rifle. Got 2 weeks to fill 5 tags. And I'll save a doe for late season


----------



## nicko

Archery for deer is still open in 2B, 5C, and 5D straight through to and including 11/25.


----------



## Bad_News

On to my second spot today. 

This morning I had a doe bust me while I was putting my sticks on a tree and blow about 10y behind me. Heard it run off blowing every other bound for a hundred yards or so. Then at 715 I saw a doe being chased about 100y away heading one way and then back the way it came with a second deer in tow. I never got a good look through my binos at the chasers head but I didn't see antlers with my naked eye. It was early though I'm sure it was a buck, just probably not a monster. 

Didn't see anything else and got down at 1130 to scout on foot some. Sign started increasing and found a rub and then look up and find a ladder stand in the prime location. Probably a rifle hunter as I haven't seen any else parking in this area so far this season. It's at least a year old, showing some slight rust and weathering. Rock solid tho I gave it a test ride while I ate lunch.

Now I went over to a new piece in a pinch point between a field and a river/swamp. Saw a monster 10 about a half mile from here a couple weeks ago at night. Be finer than frog hair if he comes through this evening. This field has some freshly planted greens sprouting idk what it is looks like grass but it's planted in rows. Some decent tracks in the mud. 🤞


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Archery for deer is still open in 2B, 5C, and 5D straight through to and including 11/25.


It was the best of times. It was the worst of times.


----------



## jpinkerton

jlh42581 said:


> In Illinois, 10 hours to hunt deer is wild. Amount of squirrels here is off the charts. Saw 3 bucks and six doe's this morning. Been out 4 sits, haven't seen a buck any better than at home.
> 
> Amount of deer overall is insane. You could load up doe's here like firewood.


Which county? I got a few sits in Jackson County. Unfortunately, I won't be back up until second season gun.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

This season definitely felt like it went by too fast!

Hunted October more often then I typically do and ended up with 11 sits...54 deer seen...7 antlered buck/3 of them legal. Had high hopes for November and it started out ok despite the heatwave but add in a few other factors and it's been one of the least if not the least hunted Novembers for me ever with only 2 sits in. 

I can hunt the last 4 days this week but I don't have a lot of optimism left. The good news is the weather normalized back to where it should be and the spot I'd hunt probably hasn't been bothered since I was last there on 11/5. Not sure I'll even see a legal buck but you never know and guy can always dream right


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> It is now but kinda sucked in the moment. You know how hard it is to cuss quiet enough to not scare deer?


Funny what they hear or don't at times. I can distinctly remember trying to get a deer or 2 to stop over the years that flat out acted like they were deaf. After giving one a "meh"......"meh"......*"meh" *....it finally heard me. Forget your release has a loud click when you clip onto the string and they'll hear it every time.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

buckinthetruck said:


> sounds like some guys on here should put the bows away and just use GUNS!


Thats a bit harsh isn't it? Bad shots and mistakes in judgment happen but are there not just as many deer (if not more) shot and lost with rifles every year during the 2 week gun season!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Archery for deer is still open in 2B, 5C, and 5D straight through to and including 11/25.


Yeah I was referring to Potter....


----------



## dougell

AjPUNISHER said:


> Thats a bit harsh isn't it? Bad shots and mistakes in judgment happen but are there not just as many deer (if not more) shot and lost with rifles every year during the 2 week gun season!


There are but hunters need to do much better as a whole.


----------



## ZDC

Although I love chasing deer with a bow more. It will be nice to go back to my hunting roots and fill the freezers with a rifle. 

Although there is still a month and a half worth of hunting left it feels like the best days are behind us, although a majority of the deer I shoot will be in rifle. Saw 61 deer this season between 12 sits. Of them 11 bucks / 3 legal. Overall I'm happy with the season, should be down 3 doe tags but I guess I got a little unlucky. 

I would love to get out through this week but it seems unlikely. Which is unfortunate because the weather finally got to how I like it and I feel pretty confident.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yeah I was referring to Potter....


It’s a good thing I double checked the regs as well. I was halfway playing with the idea of heading up there again for the last couple days of the season assuming Saturday and Sunday were available.


----------



## nicko

I love bow hunting but I also love rifle hunting. Less gear to tote around (far less). Rifle and a pack and that’s pretty much it. And I have the Lyman trade rifle flintlock that is far more consistent than the 1st traditions Flintlock I got so looking forward to seeing if I can knock down a late season deer with that gun.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I like gun hunting and cut me teeth on it but I'm not as fond about it as I used to be. The excitement is still there for me but it's much less climactic than a bow kill.

Where I hunted several times in October, I feel is going to be a deer haven come rifle season. Was logged last year but between all the log/brush piles and tall weeds that are there now, deer were in their hot and heavy during archery season this year. Saw deer every hunt in it and all encounters would have been chip shots for a firearm.

Even with that spot in mind, my other go to spot is going to be all but worthless with fresh logging currently going on. Couple that with the thoughts about my dad and how much he's actually going to go out? He already has his dates in for when he's taking off work, I know he will go out more than he did in the archery season (once!) but it won't be quite the same for me if his presence is more limited this gun season.


----------



## macaduna

I love the archery season, the weather, the changing of seasons, and the potential for explosive rutting activity. I also love the rifle season - the tradition, sharing stories back at camp, and its where I've had most of my success so far. This one in particular will be difficult as we lost my father in law and mentor, in May. Although it's been since 2019 since we hunted together, I think this will be more difficult than the last two years he had to sit out. I've taken over his stand and in 2020 shot a nice buck from it at 730 on the opener, exactly the way he predicted I would. I didn't get to hunt nearly as much this year with my bow as I thought I would, but took the first week of rifle off and hoping nothing gets in the way. I'll probably hunt with my bow a few times in the late season here in 5D when activities die down with Winter's grip.


----------



## Bigmike23

Well I lost him. Soon as I crossed over to the private I couldn't find another drop to save my life. I looked and looked for another and couldn't find one. The private started to go downhill into a lowland depression filled with Mtn Laurel and water. Thought it'd be a good place to find him. I scoured it. No sign of him. 
First deer I haven't recovered in 15 years, last time I was 16 years old. First archery kill I haven't recovered as well. 
I have to say at least I'm thankful for the opportunity at him. I know alot of other hunters never even get the chance so there's that. Feel so bad for that deer. I wasn't able to recover the arrow and all 20 inches of it buried itself into that deer. God knows if he'll make it or not. 
I was gunna throw in the towel after this, but I just watched one of Dan Infalts latest videos where he wounded and couldn't recover the second big buck of this year. And his advice gave some motivation. Get back up, wipe the blood off your face, and keep moving forward. 
This will hurt for awhile for sure. 
There's still a lot of bucks out there. This guy was on cam in the same stand I was in yesterday this morning








And if guys were curious what buck I hit yesterday this was him here 100%
You can see how grey is coat was and he was heavy racked.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I love bow hunting but I also love rifle hunting. Less gear to tote around (far less). Rifle and a pack and that’s pretty much it. And I have the Lyman trade rifle flintlock that is far more consistent than the 1st traditions Flintlock I got so looking forward to seeing if I can knock down a late season deer with that gun.


I may need to do some flint lock shopping in the off season.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear this bigmike. Shooting at live targets, anything can happen.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I may need to do some flint lock shopping in the off season.


 I got my Lyman at Dixons but that was just after they got a shipment in and the owner told me the manufacturers told them this shipment was it for the year. Highly recommend Dixons......owners are very helpful and zero pressure.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bummer on the lost buck. Probably best I bite my tongue on Infalt’s approach to shooting multiple deer with one tag. 

Nothing big on today but lots of younger bucks out and about.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry to hear that news Mike


----------



## Mathias

One basket rack 8.
Walking back to house was nearly mowed down by a doe. Back ‘yard’ littered with them, wrong stand again. Weird season for me.
Sorry to hear BM23, you tried.
For fellow bow junkies tomorrow is Mathews day. No real interest but always curious if they’ll depart from the same old same old….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Sorry to hear that Bigmike, I've been on the trail with you for 2 days hoping you would recover that buck.
Get back out there and get it done.
Hope he shows up on a cam for you.
I'm curious of the messed up hair on the bucks back.


----------



## Bigmike23

rambofirstblood said:


> Sorry to hear that Bigmike, I've been on the trail with you for 2 days hoping you would recover that buck.
> Get back out there and get it done.
> Hope he shows up on a cam for you.
> I'm curious of the messed up hair on the bucks back.


There's a video of him licking himself good there. Prob had a good itch lol


----------



## rambofirstblood

Bigmike23 said:


> There's a video of him licking himself good there. Prob had a good itch lol


Must have a rough tongue...lol
Good luck


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> I got my Lyman at Dixons but that was just after they got a shipment in and the owner told me the manufacturers told them this shipment was it for the year. Highly recommend Dixons......owners are very helpful and zero pressure.


It was the best of times. It was the worst of times. I still remember that. Do you?


----------



## nicko

tdj8686 said:


> It was the best of times. It was the worst of times. I still remember that. Do you?


Hmmmmm…..sounds like your memory is better than mine.


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Hmmmmm…..sounds like your memory is better than mine.


I video you posted years ago….


----------



## nicko

tdj8686 said:


> I video you posted years ago….


Years ago???

I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## Bad_News

Last evening hunted a field edge in a pinch point between a swamp the field and a woodlot. Had the most excitement of all season. 

Had 1 doe run into the field and start eating at 430. Got ready in case her bf was trailing. No dice. She kept looking back alert to the opposite corner and at 445 a procession of 9 doe came out 1 after the other. All walked within range but since they were coming one at a time I kept thinking the next one was gonna be the buck. They all made it and fed out into the field at about 60y but kept looking back. 

Darkness was falling but I could still see. About 5(im guessing) I hear more crunching coming my way and I just KNEW it was gonna be that big 10 I had seen a half mile from here with a big group of doe 2 weeks ago. It was heading straight for the opening where I'd have a shot. 2 more doe... My adrenaline was flowing and it warmed me right up to have some action. I stayed in the tree till about 20 mins after dark dark and nothing else showed up. The big group of doe all fed away and disappeared towards the opposite edge of the field. 

Part of me wants to go back there this morning but I'm afraid I'll bump them out of the field in the dark. Gonna go do something else this am and if i still have a tag try that again tonight. This is basically my last hoorah with the bow this year so we'll see.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I got my Lyman at Dixons but that was just after they got a shipment in and the owner told me the manufacturers told them this shipment was it for the year. Highly recommend Dixons......owners are very helpful and zero pressure.


I'm sure that's where I would wind up.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> One basket rack 8.
> Walking back to house was nearly mowed down by a doe. Back ‘yard’ littered with them, wrong stand again. Weird season for me.
> Sorry to hear BM23, you tried.
> For fellow bow junkies tomorrow is Mathews day. No real interest but always curious if they’ll depart from the same old same old….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand the desire for something radically different but I wouldn't expect it. Why would they? And how much more is there for bow manufacturers to come up with? What I think Mathews should consider is just dropping the annual hype around their flagship hunting bow announcement. 

I'm not in the market for a new bow any time soon but I'd like to see Mathews move away from their draw length based modules and offer adjustable cams. I get that their science shows the modules are more accurate but that science is wrong these days. Once upon a time maybe it was but virtually everyone else is now building bows just as accurate and more with fully adjustable cams for DL & letoff. I've been able to tweak my EVO cams to the perfect draw length for me.


----------



## Mr. October

Brrrrr . . . put on the warm skivvies if you are heading out this morning.


----------



## Mathias

Based upon what I’m seeing here on AT, rather limited until full release, it does look like the next iteration of the same bow again. They’ll sell a zillion of them regardless.


----------



## Mathias

Warmer up here than it is at home. Snow coming, maybe they’ll be moving today.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Based upon what I’m seeing here on AT, rather limited until full release, it does look like the next iteration of the same bow again. They’ll sell a zillion of them regardless.


Well, they DO build a good bow and there is nothing wrong with the current VX3 series. I'm not one to drop rifle money on a new bow every year. I'll have my PSE for years to come. But when I was shopping, I needed something longer and the longest they were making at the time was 31" so Mathews was a non-factor. Now I'm kind of in love with my PSE Evo so probably not replacing it.  But you are right. They will sell them as fast as they can build them.


----------



## ZDC

You will love hunting with a flintlock. It's a blast.
They are fun to shoot , work with, and hunt with.

They are simple enough that you can easily do most repairs yourself if something where to happen to it. And it's pretty easy to Frankenstein parts together to customize your gun.

I'm hoping to be able to take my first flintlock deer this year with mine. Last year I went out 3 times and got close but couldn't seal the deal.

You'll have a blast spot and stalking or sitting and waiting. They shoot well 50 yards and in, and you'll have no problem shooting out to 100 yards if your a good shot ( with an RB, with a conical or a sabot you can probably extend your range a little) 

Every time you fire you feel like your transported back to the 1800s. It's fun to see what our ancestors would have been hunting with.


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Years ago???
> 
> I’ll take your word for it.


Yes a few years ago you posted a video in the tree. I cant remember if you hit the deer or you missed the deer but you went on camera saying “it was the best of times, it was the worst of times”. How cant you remember that?


----------



## jacobh

Not seeing much for deer but had this little guy show up this am


----------



## vonfoust

tdj8686 said:


> Yes a few years ago you posted a video in the tree. I cant remember if you hit the deer or you missed the deer but you went on camera saying “it was the best of times, it was the worst of times”. How cant you remember that?


I got a feeling Nicko is about my age. You did read about me not remembering I put my headlamp on 5 minutes before I was looking for it right?


----------



## tdj8686

vonfoust said:


> I got a feeling Nicko is about my age. You did read about me not remembering I put my headlamp on 5 minutes before I was looking for it right?


Haha yes I did


----------



## Bigmike23

First day in stand since losing that buck. Just had 8 doe come from behind me. Watched them for about 5 minutes slowly make their way to my scent trail where I walked in. Right before they hit it a big 8 revealed himself following them. Before I could even get the bow up the does blew outta there along with him. Was exciting at least


----------



## LetThemGrow

tdj8686 said:


> Yes a few years ago you posted a video in the tree. I cant remember if you hit the deer or you missed the deer but you went on camera saying “it was the best of times, it was the worst of times”. How cant you remember that?


Take into account the sheer amount of debacles nicko has, then factor in age….


----------



## Mathias

Right place, always the wrong time.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Right place, always the wrong time.
> View attachment 7737549


That has been my whole season with the buck I was after. I’d miss him by 4 hrs during daylight. And I mean right place, right stand, right direction. Just kept missing him. Now I’m just after doe and maybe a bear yet.


----------



## Mr. October

The Mathews Phase 4 thread is, as expected, quite entertaining. It's the same thing every year when they release their new flagship hunting bow. Responses are predictable. One half of say "Same old, same old. Nothing new or innovative." And the other half can't run out fast enough to spend their money. I'm not really certain what the "lack of innovation" people expect. Be it Mathews or anyone else, mechanical R&D is hard and expensive. As simple as those sandwiched limbs look, I'm sure that was a major design challenge. I'm not even vaguely in the market for a new bow and will probably never buy another new bow but I'd like to shoot one of those sometime.


----------



## full moon64

Mr. October said:


> The Mathews Phase 4 thread is, as expected, quite entertaining. It's the same thing every year when they release their new flagship hunting bow. Responses are predictable. One half of say "Same old, same old. Nothing new or innovative." And the other half can't run out fast enough to spend their money. I'm not really certain what the "lack of innovation" people expect. Be it Mathews or anyone else, mechanical R&D is hard and expensive. As simple as those sandwiched limbs look, I'm sure that was a major design challenge. I'm not even vaguely in the market for a new bow and will probably never buy another new bow but I'd like to shoot one of those sometime.


Its made too buy there own accessories,,,and they dont sell a 40-50 
lbs ,Not for me


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Right place, always the wrong time.
> View attachment 7737549


Thats why I do all day sits....Good luck Matt,,,hope u tag him


----------



## 138104

Does have been moving all day. I haven’t seen any buck.


----------



## Johnboy60

Snowing pretty hard in my neck of the woods. Getting ready to head out for the last two hours of daylight. Perfect hanging weather now.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Take into account the sheer amount of debacles nicko has, then factor in age….


When you have as many gaffes as I do, it’s hard to remember them all.

And you also have to remember… I’m the bonehead who drove 250 miles at the beginning of October to hunt up in Potter and left his quiver full of arrows at home.


----------



## ZDC

Was going to go out but between 3 and 7 we are supposed to get 2-3 inches of snow so decided to stay inside. It should be cold enough tomorrow that snow should be on the ground.


----------



## j.d.m.

I think the Phase 4 has an interesting idea with the limbs. Would like to feel one as well, but I need 50 as well, so I’m better off not knowing. Lol


----------



## 138104

This crap can stop now.


----------



## 13third

Probably 3 inches in my neck of the woods and still putting it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Wish we had snow


----------



## nicko

Some wet sleet was coming down for a little bit here in Chester County around 3pm. Good temperatures the rest of this week for anyone getting out in special reg areas.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Some wet sleet was coming down for a little bit here in Chester County around 3pm. Good temperatures the rest of this week for anyone getting out in special reg areas.


Downright frigid temps coming for the weekend. I'm ready to move to Florida this time of year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just don't know what to make of this season???

To be honest I only have myself to blame as I should have been done week 1, but blew it. Since I have passed on quite a few in very limited opportunities, so I really do consider myself fortunate, but things just have not come together well...shooting my Centurgy is something I just have to stop, as much as I enjoy it, it ultimately continues to do me in...I shoot, practice, do well, then my elbow flares and renders it close to useless, so I go to my crossbow which I don't practice as much with because I'm practicing with my Prime. Two days before the season the Ravin 'pops', string breaks and no retailer will put new threads on it, because Ravin has a policy if the limbs extend due to a string/cable break has to be sent back to Ravin for service. So my crossbow leaves LAS on Thursday 9/29 and arrives back on Thursday 11/3, new limbs, new riser, new string and cables. In the more than 1-month without my Ravin, I used a back-up Stryker Solution LS, that's what I was using when I missed my #2 target buck. Even though I had it dialed in to 70 yards and the buck appeared at 35 I shot under it, when I sighted the bow in later that night in the barn, it was 9" low at 20 yards??? Apparently there was a dial on the scope that moved....that's what I get for using somehting that I didn't spend much time with....shame on me, but at least I didn't hit/wound a deer.

The combination of missing that buck, a lack of reliable local access points, and not having my own equipment back basically kept me out of the woods from my return from Potter on 10/9 and 11/8 (with my basically new R26 that I had all dialed in). Get to Potter around 1PM on 11/8 and hang a loc-on for the AM and haul my climber to a different location for the evening and have two buck including an awesome 11 come under me as I'm climbing down Tuesday night. Wednesday morning I have 18 deer pass within bow range including a 90"ish 8 that I let walk and the broken 10 all before 11AM and blank the rest of the day. Head back to the spot on Thursday, drop my R26 before light, breaking the stock and causing suspect enough damage that I deem it unsafe to use, so now I am back to the VooDoo Stryker? Once again I shoot at the house, everything is good, but don't see a buck Thursday, Friday morning I saw a dandy that stayed about 100 yards away that walked right past one of our heritage stands oft referred to as Warren's stand. Heavy rain moves in around 9:30 that washes the day out. Sat I sit 5:50AM to 5:20PM and see a single red fox. Sunday I'm perched in a tree by 5:45AM and by 10 covered with snow.

I come home and decide to hang a cam in a small spot in FCSP yesterday on my lunch break. I get this series of pics last night, so I decide to take 1/2 day from the office and make sure the .270 and .308 are hitting, hang a stand and hunt the afternoon. The range was empty, the rifles both spot on, so I changed right there at the rifle lot and moved off to my little slice with my Cougar Claw and Stryker. I am all set by 12:45...1:15 the first doe appears, then a second and third, parading right past my location toward the few remaining crab apples on the creek bank. I hear the tell tale grunt and out of the brush jumps a 9 that was about to die, or so I thought. He hangs up about 45 yards away in some thick brush. I am thinking he must have seen me because the wind was in my face, and the doe were about 30 yards to my west; none should have smelled me. He continues to stare and then I realize, he's not staring at me, but at the small busted-up basket rack that somehow got in behind me. Believe it or not this busted up, basket rack laid his ears back and stiff-legged it to within 15 yards of the bigger 9 and what does the brute do??? tucks his tale runs back into the brush and then I see him bust out the other side pushing a doe----

As I unpacked that scenario I am guessing the big boy cut out his girlfriend from the small group that past me and kept her separated. I've seen that numerous times in KS, not so much here in PA. The smaller back must have scented the doe the bigger buck cut out as the wind was blowing from them to me and attempted to approach. Instead of fighting lover-boy drove his girlfriend away, with broken-basket following 20-30 yards behind.

All this happened before 2:00PM and I wasn't even set until around 12:45. Wishing hours start to descend and I see more movement in the general direction from where they ran off, at 3:50 here comes the doe with the 9 in tow. Appears she's heading right to the small bunch of apples the others were at earlier, which would bring them past me inside of 25 yards. All of a sudden she stops, much like Storm and Fawn when they scent a bird, you know kind of like they were smacked in the face with a 2x4 and she looks up the field edge. By now they are roughly 75 yards away so I feel comfortable twisting to see what is happening....OH NO! A couple and their two unleashed Weimaraner's...to make matters worse, they must know it's hunting season as the couple have on orange vests and so do the dogs. They are NOT hunting simply walking their unleashed dogs on SGLs during the season.

It was about all I could take, the two deer were gone, bounding back to whence they came...I lowered my bow and started my climb down. By the time I was at the base of my tree, so were both dogs, luckily for all parties they were friendly dogs. The owners saw me and became anxiously frantic calling for their dogs with a series of whistle blasts that didn't even turn either dog's head? The woman (probably around my age) charged in the edge screaming please don't shoot them until she realized I was petting them....the gentleman did what so many who have interrupted my hunts over the years have done, "did you get anything"?

You can't even make this stuff up...but I try to stay positive in so much that once again, I prepared a set and had opportunity. I could have shot a doe or the busted-basket as he was 'legal' and I know not everyone here has that same good fortune. I might just hang it up now until Sat of rife? I have no idea what will happen with the R26, I have spent in excess of 7 hours on hold over the last 5 business days with Ravin CS, I have sent 7 emails and one of their "Contact Us" submissions from the website. The only responses have been automated....

"Thank you for contacting Ravin Crossbows. Due to extremely high call and email volume, response times may be delayed. Our hours of operation are Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM – 5:00 PM CST. If inquiring about a crossbow repair, you can also contact your local dealer for assistance."

Here is the sequence that inspired me to give a shot....nothing big, but something to let me know there was action in the area.


----------



## Bigmike23

12-Ringer said:


> Just don't know what to make of this season???
> 
> To be honest I only have myself to blame as I should have been done week 1, but blew it. Since I have passed on quite a few in very limited opportunities, so I really do consider myself fortunate, but things just have not come together well...shooting my Centurgy is something I just have to stop, as much as I enjoy it, it ultimately continues to do me in...I shoot, practice, do well, then my elbow flares and renders it close to useless, so I go to my crossbow which I don't practice as much with because I'm practicing with my Prime. Two days before the season the Ravin 'pops', string breaks and no retailer will put new threads on it, because Ravin has a policy if the limbs extend due to a string/cable break has to be sent back to Ravin for service. So my crossbow leaves LAS on Thursday 9/29 and arrives back on Thursday 11/3, new limbs, new riser, new string and cables. In the more than 1-month without my Ravin, I used a back-up Stryker Solution LS, that's what I was using when I missed my #2 target buck. Even though I had it dialed in to 70 yards and the buck appeared at 35 I shot under it, when I sighted the bow in later that night in the barn, it was 9" low at 20 yards??? Apparently there was a dial on the scope that moved....that's what I get for using somehting that I didn't spend much time with....shame on me, but at least I didn't hit/wound a deer.
> 
> The combination of missing that buck, a lack of reliable local access points, and not having my own equipment back basically kept me out of the woods from my return from Potter on 10/9 and 11/8 (with my basically new R26 that I had all dialed in). Get to Potter around 1PM on 11/8 and hang a loc-on for the AM and haul my climber to a different location for the evening and have two buck including an awesome 11 come under me as I'm climbing down Tuesday night. Wednesday morning I have 18 deer pass within bow range including a 90"ish 8 that I let walk and the broken 10 all before 11AM and blank the rest of the day. Head back to the spot on Thursday, drop my R26 before light, breaking the stock and causing suspect enough damage that I deem it unsafe to use, so now I am back to the VooDoo Stryker? Once again I shoot at the house, everything is good, but don't see a buck Thursday, Friday morning I saw a dandy that stayed about 100 yards away that walked right past one of our heritage stands oft referred to as Warren's stand. Heavy rain moves in around 9:30 that washes the day out. Sat I sit 5:50AM to 5:20PM and see a single red fox. Sunday I'm perched in a tree by 5:45AM and by 10 covered with snow.
> 
> I come home and decide to hang a cam in a small spot in FCSP yesterday on my lunch break. I get this series of pics last night, so I decide to take 1/2 day from the office and make sure the .270 and .308 are hitting, hang a stand and hunt the afternoon. The range was empty, the rifles both spot on, so I changed right there at the rifle lot and moved off to my little slice with my Cougar Claw and Stryker. I am all set by 12:45...1:15 the first doe appears, then a second and third, parading right past my location toward the few remaining crab apples on the creek bank. I hear the tell tale grunt and out of the brush jumps a 9 that was about to die, or so I thought. He hangs up about 45 yards away in some thick brush. I am thinking he must have seen me because the wind was in my face, and the doe were about 30 yards to my west; none should have smelled me. He continues to stare and then I realize, he's not staring at me, but at the small busted-up basket rack that somehow got in behind me. Believe it or not this busted up, basket rack laid his ears back and stiff-legged it to within 15 yards of the bigger 9 and what does the brute do??? tucks his tale runs back into the brush and then I see him bust out the other side pushing a doe----
> 
> As I unpacked that scenario I am guessing the big boy cut out his girlfriend from the small group that past me and kept her separated. I've seen that numerous times in KS, not so much here in PA. The smaller back must have scented the doe the bigger buck cut out as the wind was blowing from them to me and attempted to approach. Instead of fighting lover-boy drove his girlfriend away, with broken-basket following 20-30 yards behind.
> 
> All this happened before 2:00PM and I wasn't even set until around 12:45. Wishing hours start to descend and I see more movement in the general direction from where they ran off, at 3:50 here comes the doe with the 9 in tow. Appears she's heading right to the small bunch of apples the others were at earlier, which would bring them past me inside of 25 yards. All of a sudden she stops, much like Storm and Fawn when they scent a bird, you know kind of like they were smacked in the face with a 2x4 and she looks up the field edge. By now they are roughly 75 yards away so I feel comfortable twisting to see what is happening....OH NO! A couple and their two unleashed Weimaraner's...to make matters worse, they must know it's hunting season as the couple have on orange vests and so do the dogs. They are NOT hunting simply walking their unleashed dogs on SGLs during the season.
> 
> It was about all I could take, the two deer were gone, bounding back to whence they came...I lowered my bow and started my climb down. By the time I was at the base of my tree, so were both dogs, luckily for all parties they were friendly dogs. The owners saw me and became anxiously frantic calling for their dogs with a series of whistle blasts that didn't even turn either dog's head? The woman (probably around my age) charged in the edge screaming please don't shoot them until she realized I was petting them....the gentleman did what so many who have interrupted my hunts over the years have done, "did you get anything"?
> 
> You can't even make this stuff up...but I try to stay positive in so much that once again, I prepared a set and had opportunity. I could have shot a doe or the busted-basket as he was 'legal' and I know not everyone here has that same good fortune. I might just hang it up now until Sat of rife? I have no idea what will happen with the R26, I have spent in excess of 7 hours on hold over the last 5 business days with Ravin CS, I have sent 7 emails and one of their "Contact Us" submissions from the website. The only responses have been automated....
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Ravin Crossbows. Due to extremely high call and email volume, response times may be delayed. Our hours of operation are Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM – 5:00 PM CST. If inquiring about a crossbow repair, you can also contact your local dealer for assistance."
> 
> Here is the sequence that inspired me to give a shot....nothing big, but something to let me know there was action in the area.


Sorry to hear about the ravin. Back when I had mine Ravin took care of me promptly and went above and beyond. Since then I switched to 10 PT and been very happy


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> Just don't know what to make of this season???
> 
> To be honest I only have myself to blame as I should have been done week 1, but blew it. Since I have passed on quite a few in very limited opportunities, so I really do consider myself fortunate, but things just have not come together well...shooting my Centurgy is something I just have to stop, as much as I enjoy it, it ultimately continues to do me in...I shoot, practice, do well, then my elbow flares and renders it close to useless, so I go to my crossbow which I don't practice as much with because I'm practicing with my Prime. Two days before the season the Ravin 'pops', string breaks and no retailer will put new threads on it, because Ravin has a policy if the limbs extend due to a string/cable break has to be sent back to Ravin for service. So my crossbow leaves LAS on Thursday 9/29 and arrives back on Thursday 11/3, new limbs, new riser, new string and cables. In the more than 1-month without my Ravin, I used a back-up Stryker Solution LS, that's what I was using when I missed my #2 target buck. Even though I had it dialed in to 70 yards and the buck appeared at 35 I shot under it, when I sighted the bow in later that night in the barn, it was 9" low at 20 yards??? Apparently there was a dial on the scope that moved....that's what I get for using somehting that I didn't spend much time with....shame on me, but at least I didn't hit/wound a deer.
> 
> The combination of missing that buck, a lack of reliable local access points, and not having my own equipment back basically kept me out of the woods from my return from Potter on 10/9 and 11/8 (with my basically new R26 that I had all dialed in). Get to Potter around 1PM on 11/8 and hang a loc-on for the AM and haul my climber to a different location for the evening and have two buck including an awesome 11 come under me as I'm climbing down Tuesday night. Wednesday morning I have 18 deer pass within bow range including a 90"ish 8 that I let walk and the broken 10 all before 11AM and blank the rest of the day. Head back to the spot on Thursday, drop my R26 before light, breaking the stock and causing suspect enough damage that I deem it unsafe to use, so now I am back to the VooDoo Stryker? Once again I shoot at the house, everything is good, but don't see a buck Thursday, Friday morning I saw a dandy that stayed about 100 yards away that walked right past one of our heritage stands oft referred to as Warren's stand. Heavy rain moves in around 9:30 that washes the day out. Sat I sit 5:50AM to 5:20PM and see a single red fox. Sunday I'm perched in a tree by 5:45AM and by 10 covered with snow.
> 
> I come home and decide to hang a cam in a small spot in FCSP yesterday on my lunch break. I get this series of pics last night, so I decide to take 1/2 day from the office and make sure the .270 and .308 are hitting, hang a stand and hunt the afternoon. The range was empty, the rifles both spot on, so I changed right there at the rifle lot and moved off to my little slice with my Cougar Claw and Stryker. I am all set by 12:45...1:15 the first doe appears, then a second and third, parading right past my location toward the few remaining crab apples on the creek bank. I hear the tell tale grunt and out of the brush jumps a 9 that was about to die, or so I thought. He hangs up about 45 yards away in some thick brush. I am thinking he must have seen me because the wind was in my face, and the doe were about 30 yards to my west; none should have smelled me. He continues to stare and then I realize, he's not staring at me, but at the small busted-up basket rack that somehow got in behind me. Believe it or not this busted up, basket rack laid his ears back and stiff-legged it to within 15 yards of the bigger 9 and what does the brute do??? tucks his tale runs back into the brush and then I see him bust out the other side pushing a doe----
> 
> As I unpacked that scenario I am guessing the big boy cut out his girlfriend from the small group that past me and kept her separated. I've seen that numerous times in KS, not so much here in PA. The smaller back must have scented the doe the bigger buck cut out as the wind was blowing from them to me and attempted to approach. Instead of fighting lover-boy drove his girlfriend away, with broken-basket following 20-30 yards behind.
> 
> All this happened before 2:00PM and I wasn't even set until around 12:45. Wishing hours start to descend and I see more movement in the general direction from where they ran off, at 3:50 here comes the doe with the 9 in tow. Appears she's heading right to the small bunch of apples the others were at earlier, which would bring them past me inside of 25 yards. All of a sudden she stops, much like Storm and Fawn when they scent a bird, you know kind of like they were smacked in the face with a 2x4 and she looks up the field edge. By now they are roughly 75 yards away so I feel comfortable twisting to see what is happening....OH NO! A couple and their two unleashed Weimaraner's...to make matters worse, they must know it's hunting season as the couple have on orange vests and so do the dogs. They are NOT hunting simply walking their unleashed dogs on SGLs during the season.
> 
> It was about all I could take, the two deer were gone, bounding back to whence they came...I lowered my bow and started my climb down. By the time I was at the base of my tree, so were both dogs, luckily for all parties they were friendly dogs. The owners saw me and became anxiously frantic calling for their dogs with a series of whistle blasts that didn't even turn either dog's head? The woman (probably around my age) charged in the edge screaming please don't shoot them until she realized I was petting them....the gentleman did what so many who have interrupted my hunts over the years have done, "did you get anything"?
> 
> You can't even make this stuff up...but I try to stay positive in so much that once again, I prepared a set and had opportunity. I could have shot a doe or the busted-basket as he was 'legal' and I know not everyone here has that same good fortune. I might just hang it up now until Sat of rife? I have no idea what will happen with the R26, I have spent in excess of 7 hours on hold over the last 5 business days with Ravin CS, I have sent 7 emails and one of their "Contact Us" submissions from the website. The only responses have been automated....
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Ravin Crossbows. Due to extremely high call and email volume, response times may be delayed. Our hours of operation are Monday through Friday, 9:00 AM – 5:00 PM CST. If inquiring about a crossbow repair, you can also contact your local dealer for assistance."
> 
> Here is the sequence that inspired me to give a shot....nothing big, but something to let me know there was action in the area.


Joe save this #Kyle is one best friends,,,has shop...He is Ravine dealer or will make custom strings in bind,,Jeff is string builder
*
CONTACT US*

535 N State Rt. 934
Annville, PA 17003

Tel: 717-867-4995


----------



## nicko

I think we all have seasons where we could kick ourselves multiple times over.


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> I think we all have seasons where we could kick ourselves multiple times over.


Not me went one day Sunday been sick,,,Fever is gone been a long 2 days on meds and rest,,,Am 
I'm ready..


----------



## rambofirstblood

Geez Joe who did you anger???
Hope everything turns around for you.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Dad took a road test this afternoon by a farm we hunt and saw a nice 7pt and a much larger 10pt just off the road in a field, with not a doe in sight. Said they looked like they were getting ready to spar but remarked that the 7pt would have been severely overmatched by the size of the rack the 10pt carried.

I wouldn't have minded at least seeing that but no worries, neither one of us will likely see hide or hair of either come rifle season


----------



## Johnboy60

Saw five tonight. Nothing close enough to shoot at except for a small button buck. Saw a small buck following a doe. View from stand.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I saw a few doe, a redfox and a bald eagle today.

This guy was on 2 cams 3 times this morning checking doe but found nothing of interest and seemed to leave before sunup. Figure he's the owner of the still being thrashed scrapes by my stand and is likely the same buck I had in my lap on 11/4 before sunrise. There's a 1-1/2yr old 5 and 8pt around there too but would like to see this guy come freshen up his scrapes tomorrow am after the snow to rain in my area moves out. Been an uptick in his movement the last 3 days but not much time left to hopefully capitalize on it.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> When you have as many gaffes as I do, it’s hard to remember them all.
> 
> And you also have to remember… I’m the bonehead who drove 250 miles at the beginning of October to hunt up in Potter and left his quiver full of arrows at home.


Oh I remember…almost listed that but decided to hold off….

Joe, bummer on the Ravin. Of the few people I know who have one, the amount of string issues is mind boggling. Several blew apart while stored uncocked. One fellow was told by his dealer that they require a new string every year. Don’t think I’d buy one. Hope you get squared away. Kyle at Swatara is a good guy but nowhere near your neck of the woods…


----------



## jacobh

Joe I am done for the year I have a tenpoint vengeant 440. Very similar to a Ravin. Your more then welcome to borrow it until the Ravin is fixed up


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Metal tower power line replacement taking place on our Berks 5C location. Between zero acorn crop and this mess, prospects don’t like high this season.
> View attachment 7736492
> View attachment 7736493
> View attachment 7736494
> View attachment 7736495
> View attachment 7736496


At least you knew ahead of time. These guys showed up on the first day of buck season in 2013 while I was in my stand. Talk about bad timing!


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Oh I remember…almost listed that but decided to hold off….
> 
> Joe, bummer on the Ravin. Of the few people I know who have one, the amount of string issues is mind boggling. Several blew apart while stored uncocked. One fellow was told by his dealer that they require a new string every year. Don’t think I’d buy one. Hope you get squared away. Kyle at Swatara is a good guy but nowhere near your neck of the woods…


And the year I bought a flintlock to hunt the late season but forgot I needed a muzzleloader tag.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> And the year I bought a flintlock to hunt the late season but forgot I needed a muzzleloader tag.


So the other morning I left home, hiked into my stand, took off my pack and went to unstrap my coat and bibs to get dressed…you guessed it, I never strapped them on. Back I went. I feel your pain. 🙄


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> So the other morning I left home, hiked into my stand, took off my pack and went to unstrap my coat and bibs to get dressed…you guessed it, I never strapped them on. Back I went. I feel your pain. 🙄


Ha ha ..... it's not just me.


----------



## jpinkerton

full moon64 said:


> Its made too buy there own accessories,,,and they dont sell a 40-50
> lbs ,Not for me





j.d.m. said:


> I think the Phase 4 has an interesting idea with the limbs. Would like to feel one as well, but I need 50 as well, so I’m better off not knowing. Lol


It's not the Phase 4, but both of you are in luck. Mathews made a bow specifically for the individuals that have been backing off limb bolts to prevent having to pick up a crossbow.

Nobody is talking about it, which is odd, but the Mathews Image is new for 2023 and available in 40, 43, 47, and 50 pound peak weights. Even with these weights, it's still firing an IBO speed of 335.

IMO, this is exactly what the market needed and will be a huge seller.


----------



## Mr. October

jpinkerton said:


> It's not the Phase 4, but both of you are in luck. Mathews made a bow specifically for the individuals that have been backing off limb bolts to prevent having to pick up a crossbow.
> 
> Nobody is talking about it, which is odd, but the Mathews Image is new for 2023 and available in 40, 43, 47, and 50 pound peak weights. Even with these weights, it's still firing an IBO speed of 335.
> 
> IMO, this is exactly what the market needed and will be a huge seller.


That should be a great bow for anyone needing lower draw weights.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like a good morning to sit before the high winds coming later.

That Image was a very good addition to their lineup. Definitely filled a void. Marketing genius aside, Mathews does build a well built total package pricey as they may be. When you are onboard with them, you feel like you’re a part of something bigger. Great company.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe I am done for the year I have a tenpoint vengeant 440. Very similar to a Ravin. Your more then welcome to borrow it until the Ravin is fixed up


Thanks Scott, I’m squared away with a back up with the Stryker if I want to get out again. It’s more about enthusiasm and motivation at this point I guess lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Ha ha ..... it's not just me.


I think any of us that have been doing this long enough have some similar story


----------



## LetThemGrow

jpinkerton said:


> It's not the Phase 4, but both of you are in luck. Mathews made a bow specifically for the individuals that have been backing off limb bolts to prevent having to pick up a crossbow.
> 
> Nobody is talking about it, which is odd, but the Mathews Image is new for 2023 and available in 40, 43, 47, and 50 pound peak weights. Even with these weights, it's still firing an IBO speed of 335.
> 
> IMO, this is exactly what the market needed and will be a huge seller.


So what draw length and weight is that IBO at? I assumed it was “adjusted” with 250 grain arrow at 30”, using 5gpp of 30/70 normal IBO rating? I definitely want to shoot it, but not fan of 6” brace. Removing grip may gain 1/4” or so?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Looks like a good morning to sit before the high winds coming later.
> 
> That Image was a very good addition to their lineup. Definitely filled a void. Marketing genius aside, Mathews does build a well built total package pricey as they may be. When you are onboard with them, you feel like you’re a part of something bigger. Great company.


I watched the LAS review of the Phase 4 this morning. I'm not dropping $1400 for a new bow but it is a pretty nice bow. I have to believe it is quiet and really vibe free with he dampeners built into the limbs. I also like the stabilizer system . . but of course they aren't included with the bow. All the Mathews haters "Same old bow they've been selling". But then, I'm pretty sure Mathews could build a bow that you set on the front porch and go to bed, and when you wake up in the morning and there is a dead 200" 12 point next to it and they would say the same thing.

That said, I'm staying with my PSE EVO. I'm really liking that bow.


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Scott, I’m squared away with a back up with the Stryker if I want to get out again. It’s more about enthusiasm and motivation at this point I guess lol.


No problem Joe u know where it is if u need it. Best of luck


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> And the year I bought a flintlock to hunt the late season but forgot I needed a muzzleloader tag.


You don't NEED a muzzleloader tag if your wearing your sitka camo , remember, the game wardens won't see you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Oh I remember…almost listed that but decided to hold off….
> 
> Joe, bummer on the Ravin. Of the few people I know who have one, the amount of string issues is mind boggling. Several blew apart while stored uncocked. One fellow was told by his dealer that they require a new string every year. Don’t think I’d buy one. Hope you get squared away. Kyle at Swatara is a good guy but nowhere near your neck of the woods…


I've never had this type of CS experience with them in the past? They have always been very responsive and the string break was the first real issue, that I had. This latest nonsense is my fault and I'm trying to determine what, if anything, can be done about it. I have been satisfied with the Ravin and their CS up to this point, don't think I'd hesitate to buy again at this moment, but I guess that could change based on how this experience plays out.


----------



## jpinkerton

LetThemGrow said:


> So what draw length and weight is that IBO at? I assumed it was “adjusted” with 250 grain arrow at 30”, using 5gpp of 30/70 normal IBO rating? I definitely want to shoot it, but not fan of 6” brace. Removing grip may gain 1/4” or so?


My thoughts as well. I am not quite to this poundage requirement yet, but am hoping someone puts together a field test with real world numbers. I have several friends who match this bow perfectly.


----------



## Bucket

jpinkerton said:


> It's not the Phase 4, but both of you are in luck. Mathews made a bow specifically for the individuals that have been backing off limb bolts to prevent having to pick up a crossbow.
> 
> Nobody is talking about it, which is odd, but the Mathews Image is new for 2023 and available in 40, 43, 47, and 50 pound peak weights. Even with these weights, it's still firing an IBO speed of 335.
> 
> IMO, this is exactly what the market needed and will be a huge seller.


I'm not trying to bash Mathews, but there are several bows out there that have similar IBO ratings and are available in a 40-50 draw weight. The problem is, as you and LTG pointed out, how does the bow perform at those weights. Maybe they have figured something out that no one else has.


----------



## dougell

Here's an odd one.I'm in the gym yesterday and a buddy shows me a picture of a dead 8 point that he found right next to his salt block in his yard.The guy doesn't hunt anymore.The arrow was still in the deer (maxima 350) and it looked hit good,right through the ribs.I found it odd that someone would lose a deer shot that good and equally odd that it wasn't a passthrough.I told him to go back and pull the arrow to see what kind of BH the guy was using.He called me later and said the arrow just slid right out with no resistance and no head at all on it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Could be inside? Could be some doofensmirt didn't check their arrow....find it hard to believe it would fly proper enough for a good hit without a tip of some kind. Heard a similar story once where a guy killed a doe with a field tip...he kept one in his quiver for shooting at small critters, grabbed the wrong arrow at the moment of truth?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Could be inside? Could be some doofensmirt didn't check their arrow....find it hard to believe it would fly proper enough for a good hit without a tip of some kind. Heard a similar story once where a guy killed a doe with a field tip...he kept one in his quiver for shooting at small critters, grabbed the wrong arrow at the moment of truth?


A buddy of mine used to shoot Razorbacks if you remember them. They came with a little protective plastic cone. He got the bright idea to keep the cone on the keep the blades sharp in his quiver and would, in theory, take the cone off prior to shooting at a deer. You can imagine what happened . . .


----------



## dougell

There was no tip at all on it.I suppose it could have lodged in the opposite side and worked loose.It's just wierd.If it was a close enough and the guy didn't realize the BH wasn't on,I suppose it could have hit close to where it wanted.I have no clue and probably never will know.The deer was hit through both lungs so the hunter should have seen it drop if it had a BH.The woods are extremely open there.


----------



## vonfoust

Any threads left in the insert? Broke at the ferrule?


----------



## dougell

I haven't handled the arrow yet but I know it wasn't broken.


----------



## Gene94

Happy to take another doe this morning!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I wonder if the arrow even has an insert at this point. If no insert, I'd guess the head and insert are inside the deer.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Gene!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> A buddy of mine used to shoot Razorbacks if you remember them. They came with a little protective plastic cone. He got the bright idea to keep the cone on the keep the blades sharp in his quiver and would, in theory, take the cone off prior to shooting at a deer. You can imagine what happened . . .


I remember them well....


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Gene that’s a awesome pic!!


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> When you have as many gaffes as I do, it’s hard to remember them all.
> 
> And you also have to remember… I’m the bonehead who drove 250 miles at the beginning of October to hunt up in Potter and left his quiver full of arrows at home.


but also the McGuyver who made his own proprietary quiver for said trip and once the patent for the quiver brush goes through you will save many marriages when those hunters get home from an all day hunt and can clean the toilets their wives asked them to clean with your transformative quiver...


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> but also the McGuyver who made his own proprietary quiver for said trip and once the patent for the quiver brush goes through you will save many marriages when those hunters get home from an all day hunt and can clean the toilets their wives asked them to clean with your transformative quiver...


I'm waiting for the bowhunting hall of fame to call and request that I donate that quiver so they can put it on display next to the Fred Bear section.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think I have figured the first step in dealing with my shooting dilemma - I am thinking of listing my Prime - will be tough, but if things straighten out I can always get a new one...I think I just lack the self-control needed to look at it NOT pick it up and fling a few?? If I do, I'll post a link here and give my PA bretheran first crack......


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> I think I have figured the first step in dealing with my shooting dilemma - I am thinking of listing my Prime - will be tough, but if things straighten out I can always get a new one...I think I just lack the self-control needed to look at it NOT pick it up and fling a few?? If I do, I'll post a link here and give my PA bretheran first crack......


I think there are a lot of us that will be facing the same decision at some point. I was certain i was going to be having to do just that a few years ago. Fortunately just dropping to 60# bows prolonged the decision. 

I will add that i have found that certain bows still allow me to pull a little more weight that others. But it is an expensive process finding the one that is easiest on you physically.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I'm waiting for the bowhunting hall of fame to call and request that I donate that quiver so they can put it on display next to the Fred Bear section.


Just remember that Pope and Young built their first broad heads out of kitchen spatulas. Years from now young hunters may be hoping to get a deer good enough to qualify for the Nicko record books.


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> I think there are a lot of us that will be facing the same decision at some point. I was certain i was going to be having to do just that a few years ago. Fortunately just dropping to 60# bows prolonged the decision.
> 
> I will add that i have found that certain bows still allow me to pull a little more weight that others. But it is an expensive process finding the one that is easiest on you physically.


And not sure what kind of release you guys are using but I have found hand-held releases or releases like the Spot Hogg Keeton with a full handle greatly reduce the burden on arms, elbows, and shoulders.


----------



## dougell

My right shoulder has been bothering me for about 5 years.It's hit and miss.Sometimes it's unbearable and then it's almost fine until I sleep on it wrong.I'm 100% sure that's it's from throwing thousands of pitches a year to my son.Pulling a bow strait back doesn't bother it that much right now but the day is probably coming.I probably should have an MRI but my Obamacare ded says otherwise.

I don't want to use a crossbow at any point but it would be better than sitting the season out.


----------



## nicko

Unresolved tear in my left shoulder / top of the bicep that I did in 2012 doing flat benching (I never used to stretch). Felt a little pop/twinge and then the pain set in the next day. I just live with it now. No more flat or incline benching with a barbell now (dumbbell benching only). I can draw more weight than 60 lbs but my left-shoulder disagrees and lets' me know it so I stick with 60.


----------



## dougell

When I first boogered up my shoulder,I had to take a few weeks off from shooting.Just dropping it from 70-68lbs made enough of a difference.I have no idea what I did either.I woke up one morning,without any previous pain and couldn't move my right arm.Hasn't been 100% since.

Benching isn't a natural movement and is one of the worst exercises you can do.I still do it though.


----------



## Bucket

I screwed up my right should wrestling in high school. Started as torn rotator and labrum that they were able to fix, but turned into osteoarthritis and according to the Dr, reverse replacement is the only "fix". Nope, not going to happen until I can't shoot or ride. I can't throw a ball, or do anything over head, and the harsh cams that really drop into a valley make it ache something terrible. Just learn to live with it and if it hurts when you do something, don't do it.

Getting old aint for the weak.


----------



## dougell

The worst movement for me is throwing or lifting my hand strait up when extended.I can feel it when I pull strait back but it isn't that bad.If I don't sleep on it for a few nights in a row,it feels way better.

Other than that and my diminishing eye sight,I'm not too bad.I fought a miserable hernia for the past 6 years and got it taken care of last spring.One thing at a time.


----------



## Schleprock1

Shoulders... My left can be taken out of joint at will. And sometimes when I don't want it to. Been like that for as long as I can remember. 
My right shoulder got injured at work probably 25 years ago. Had surgery on that and managed to get back to shooting the compound for around 18 years. Then one day while in the treestand I drew back on two foxes that were coming in. When I drew back my positioning had my bow arm more in front of my chest than it should have been. Basically poor form when drawing. When I did that my left shoulder came out of the socket. Probably wouldn't have been to much of a problem if I had taken a shot. But in typical fox fashion, they trotted right through and I had to let down from full draw. That brought tears to my eyes and I couldn't draw the bow anymore. When your support shoulder for your bow goes at the joint, there is no easy fix.

I'm not sure now, years later if I could handle shooting a 50 LB bow or not. But it would cost a good chunk of money to buy one do the long term shooting I would need to do to find out. I'm kind of stuck with the crossbow.


----------



## nicko

I got my hernia blowing my nose (I felt it pop out). I got it taken care of ASAP. My dad had a hernia he had let go for years and it looked like he was smuggling a midget in his pants. My mom said when they made an appointment to have it looked at and schedule surgery, the doctor told her he had never seen a hernia that large.

That was all the motivation I needed to get mine fixed pronto.


----------



## dougell

My left nad was bouncing off my knee for a fewl years.It was pretty inconvenient especially when your trying to break a colt that insists you get off.It got to the point where I had to wear a jock strap that was two waist sizes small lol.The surgery was nothing but the OBAMACARE DED WAS 16K,which meant the surgery was on me.My wife got a different job with benefits but it still cost me over 4K out of pocket.

Sclep,that just brought tears to my eyes and put me in a fetal position,just thinking about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

For the record....I don't feel 'stuck with a crossbow' at all...it has been an interesting experience and transition. The dilemma is I enjoy shooting my vertical bow, not just for hunting purposes but in the various leagues I shoot. FOr more years than I can remember I shot year round, 3D, spot, indoor, there was a lot of comraderie involved. I guess at the time I always thought I was doing so in preparation for hunting, but that wasn't the reality because it was I would have been shooting with my jacket on, from elevated positions etc....I guess it has just taken me longer to realize that I'm NOT shooting in these leagues anymore (for a variety of reasons). Add into times when I think there would be less pain if I simply cut my arm off above the elbow because I shot my bow too much....too much is A LOT less than what use to be considered barely shooting. 

Shooting and hunting with the crossbow is no more or less exciting and it renders me no more or less effective (obviously this year), it has its own unique challenges that until you do it you wont understand, things like clearance and positioning in the stand, transporting, etc...now I am not sitting here saying it's 'harder' than a vertical bow, just different. For me personally, shooting a vertical bow is MUCH easier, but that is probably in direct coorelation to the years of experience I have doing so.....


----------



## dougell

I have nothing against crossbows or those who use them.I bought a stryker for my son when he was 7.That gave me a chance to play with one and haul one around for a few years.I even killed one deer with it myself.It got my kid out and gave him a chance to see what a sharp BH was capable of.To me,they just weren't fun.I felt it cumbersome to practice with, having to bend over and cock the thing and anti-climatic to hunt with.That adrenaline rush of getting drawn back without getting busted just wasn't there.That adrenaline rush is one of the main reasons I hunt and it just didn't give me one.My son killed his first buck with a compound when he was 11.That same adrenaline rush was something he never felt before and couldn't get enough of.He refused to pick the crossbow up again so I sold it and upgraded the bow he was using.If I couldn't draw my bow,I'd use a crossbow but that year round journey of being a bowhunter would diminish.I like archery and every thing that goes into it 12 months of the year.That year long mission is what motivates me.Possibly because I don't have a life but not being able to shoot a bow would be a big blow to me.There's nothing wrong with hunting to kill but that really isn't why I hunt.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bumped tow small bucks on the way in, obviously they carelessly didn’t read the script 😕


----------



## Bad_News

11/15 Was the last day of bow for me. 
Went to the ladder I found on 11/14 for a morning sit. Had deer move through feeding before light. At first light had 2 small bucks and a doe 80y in front of me. Ended up with 3 doe and 2 small bucks for the morning sit. None within range. Stand is in a primo spot for rifle and I'm sure the owner will shoot something next Saturday. One thing I noticed is that he put the ladder on upside down so the holes that are supposed to drain water are facing up, and filled with water. The ladder is already showing signs of rusting through inside out and will probably only make it a season or 2 longer in that state. 

Went back to the field where I saw all the doe 11/14 for the evening sit. On the way there I finally located the big 10 I've been looking for... Bedded in a front yard across the street from where I originally spotted him. I guess I need to be more specific when praying to see the buck again during season lol. He's a monster (pics attached). He knows the game and is winning it for sure. 

When I to the field and there was a button buck already in it. Tried to skirt him through the woods and ended up face to face with him at 25 yards. Let him walk. He was close enough to see the bumps on his head and he may be big papa's offspring so I'll let him grow. Went to the corner and hung till dark. Blizzard snow ice storm set in about 330 and worsened throughout the evening. No other deer spotted. 

This concludes my 22 regular archery season and breaks my bow buck streak at 2 years lol. Only had one opportunity at a legal buck and passed him early in the season. Didn't hardly see any rut activity despite 26 sits through out the season, mostly concentrated from the last week in October through now. I think the hot weather really kept a lot of activity after dark this year in my area. I didn't observe really any daylight movement until this week honestly. Everything I'd see was first thing in the morning or last thing at night. 

Learned a lot, explored a lot of new ground and have a lot of ideas for additional spots to try. 

Hope this guy is slangin thos genes into every doe in my area 😂


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> My right shoulder has been bothering me for about 5 years.It's hit and miss.Sometimes it's unbearable and then it's almost fine until I sleep on it wrong.I'm 100% sure that's it's from throwing thousands of pitches a year to my son.Pulling a bow strait back doesn't bother it that much right now but the day is probably coming.I probably should have an MRI but my Obamacare ded says otherwise.
> 
> I don't want to use a crossbow at any point but it would be better than sitting the season out.


Doug I was in same boat for years. Finally bad days became more of the norm. I bit the bullet and went Xbow over surgery. I miss shooting compounds but sitting in a hand worrying if I’d be able to draw back when the time came wasn’t much fun either. Mine hurts anything eye level pulling motion. Below shoulder level it wasn’t terrible


----------



## dougell

I don't even know if it's possible but mine almost seems like it's popped out.Kinda like a chiropractor should be able to pop it back in.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> I don't even know if it's possible but mine almost seems like it's popped out.Kinda like a chiropractor should be able to pop it back in.


Doug subscribe and do the exercises he has for shoulders,you will thank me later


----------



## dougell

LOL.I'm not sure I could reach that far back with my right arm.Left arm,no problem.


----------



## full moon64

dougell said:


> LOL.I'm not sure I could reach that far back with my right arm.Left arm,no problem.


Doug either could I but work yourself slowly into that,He has easier ways working into that exercise


----------



## dougell

I was man enough to go through prenatal classes with my wife so I can do that.At least I know how to breath when the pain get's bad.


----------



## Mathias

Sat local this afternoon. 430 saw a small group of does angling across a nearby field. 445 saw my target buck walking head down along the same line. Super windy didn’t bother a grunt or anything, just good to lay eyes on him again. Windy again tomorrow……


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> The worst movement for me is throwing or lifting my hand strait up when extended.I can feel it when I pull strait back but it isn't that bad.If I don't sleep on it for a few nights in a row,it feels way better.
> 
> Other than that and my diminishing eye sight,I'm not too bad.I fought a miserable hernia for the past 6 years and got it taken care of last spring.One thing at a time.


My eyes are my biggest problem. My distance vision isn't awful without my Progressives on but in low light it's way worse. I tried to hunt without glasses a couple years ago. Something I thought was a person turned into a doe. Then I realized it had spikes. Then I realized it was actually a pretty decent buck. But the progressives play hell with me for shooting both a bow and an iron-sighted pistol.


----------



## j.d.m.

LetThemGrow said:


> Oh I remember…almost listed that but decided to hold off….
> 
> Joe, bummer on the Ravin. Of the few people I know who have one, the amount of string issues is mind boggling. Several blew apart while stored uncocked. One fellow was told by his dealer that they require a new string every year. Don’t think I’d buy one. Hope you get squared away. Kyle at Swatara is a good guy but nowhere near your neck of the woods…


My father in law has an r10, I think. (A few years old now) to his surprise, the dealer told him this last summer that Ravin requires the bow to be restrung every 100 shots or 3 years, witch ever first or the warranty is void. 100 shots…. That’s just stupid. But I guess if the bow is dialed in, it’s in as long as nothing is bumped. So how many actually shoot lots of arrows through them once they are set up and dialed in??? It doesn’t have the same “target” shooting aspect of it like vertical bows. None the less, if I were to go crossbow route, I probably wouldn’t go with Ravin. 

Joe, sorry to hear about you season. I’ve been there with “people” messing up my hunts. It’s frustrating. I will say though, we better get used to it, because PA is going the route of using public lands to increase the state’s appeal for ALL outdoor recreations, not just hunting and fishing. So we all know what means for game lands. It won’t be for just hunters, or even hunters first, then other hobbies. It will turn into hunters last like everything else.


----------



## rogersb

Bunch of geriatrics on this thread


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> Happy to take another doe this morning!
> View attachment 7738431
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Some trappers are going to be living the dream


----------



## Gene94

Put a tag on this buck tonight. The way things worked out he was actually the smallest of 3 bucks I saw tonight but that's a different story. I'm happy









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Gene!

How was deer movement today?


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Congrats Gene!
> 
> How was deer movement today?


Thanks! I hunted until 8:00 this morning, saw a total of 5 in that sit including the doe I shot and a small 6 point I passed. Tonight I only got out at 4:00 and rattled in 3 buck with one sequence and had killed mine by 4:25. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23

On my way to spot now. Wind is crazy and blowing every which way. This should be fun


----------



## LetThemGrow

Bigmike23 said:


> On my way to spot now. Wind is crazy and blowing every which way. This should be fun


Good luck. I was getting ready to head out when I got a work call so…maybe tomorrow?


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> Put a tag on this buck tonight. The way things worked out he was actually the smallest of 3 bucks I saw tonight but that's a different story. I'm happy
> View attachment 7738845
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Gene your knocking them down!!


----------



## CBB

Back from Missouri. Awesome trip! 
Missed a 160 class deer at 13 yards! Shot right over his back. To say i was rattled is an understatement. Glad he wasnt wounded. 2 hours later killed one of the coolest racked bucks ive ever seen. We think he is very old and will be sending his jaw bones out to age. 

Unpacking and gettimg some things done around the house and hunting rest of archery then first day of bear. Back to work Sunday. This season may be the first i havent killed a PA archery buck since 2016. I did pass a few legal bucks though and qont be settiling. I will use one of the bang sticks and look for a good one. 

5 of us went to MO 3 of us killed. Lots of bucks passed. I passed a 135" 9 biggest deer ive ever passed and also had a 130" 10 at 60 that was not on the kill list. My boy killed the biggest buck of his life with a gun. 

Good luck in the last 2 days fellas.


----------



## nicko

Sounds like a heckuva trip CBB. Congrats on that unique buck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Back from Missouri. Awesome trip!
> Missed a 160 class deer at 13 yards! Shot right over his back. To say i was rattled is an understatement. Glad he wasnt wounded. 2 hours later killed one of the coolest racked bucks ive ever seen. We think he is very old and will be sending his jaw bones out to age.
> 
> Unpacking and gettimg some things done around the house and hunting rest of archery then first day of bear. Back to work Sunday. This season may be the first i havent killed a PA archery buck since 2016. I did pass a few legal bucks though and qont be settiling. I will use one of the bang sticks and look for a good one.
> 
> 5 of us went to MO 3 of us killed. Lots of bucks passed. I passed a 135" 9 biggest deer ive ever passed and also had a 130" 10 at 60 that was not on the kill list. My boy killed the biggest buck of his life with a gun.
> 
> Good luck in the last 2 days fellas.
> 
> View attachment 7738927
> View attachment 7738935
> 
> View attachment 7738928


Congrats, sounds like you guys had a great time and some awesome experiences and nice buck too - not too often many of us can experience a miss, several passes, and a harvest all the same trip - KUDOS to you and your son!!!!!....private/public land? Friends, family, outfitter?


My youngest brother just returned from Benton County MO - passed on a few smaller and came home empty, but a few guys he was with knocked a couple down with their bang-sticks.


----------



## Mr. October

Nice job CBB . . . 
Hmmm . . I gotta buddy who outfits in MO. I may have to go for a visit.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats CBB to u and your son!!! Great bucks


----------



## Mathias

@jacobh I hear there’s a Bear in Limerick near the Craft Ale House…..


----------



## Gene94

jacobh said:


> Congrats Gene your knocking them down!!


Thanks! There are lots of better hunters than I, but I've had a great year.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> @jacobh I hear there’s a Bear in Limerick near the Craft Ale House…..


Not anymore a buddy of mine said he was going down ridge pike near moored furniture and saw cop lights flashing. Dead bear on side of the road!!!


----------



## Mathias

Bummer. Poor thing had to wander into this overpopulated mess of an area ☹


----------



## jacobh

I agree it’s a shame. Around this area they don’t like wildlife. U can tell because limerick just shot down preserving open space. They’ll build until there is nothing left


----------



## Schleprock1

jacobh said:


> I agree it’s a shame. Around this area they don’t like wildlife. U can tell because limerick just shot down preserving open space. They’ll build until there is nothing left


Open space doesn't pay taxes. It's all about the $$$$$


----------



## j.d.m.

Gene94 said:


> Put a tag on this buck tonight. The way things worked out he was actually the smallest of 3 bucks I saw tonight but that's a different story. I'm happy
> View attachment 7738845
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congrats..


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> @jacobh I hear there’s a Bear in Limerick near the Craft Ale House…..


You'd be surprised how many bears there are in SE PA.


----------



## j.d.m.

Today and tomorrow left for most the state… good luck guys.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed it’s about the $$. They’re new thing is townhomes and apartment buildings. Stack em on top of each other for the tax $$. Ridiculous


----------



## CBB

Thanks guys. 

Private land. Have a buddy thst owns land. Missouri is a blast every year but this year was exceptional ss far as deer activity.

For anyone thats interested i highly reccomend taking a trip. I have family thst does an outfitted hunt in Queen City. Their on year 10 i think..


----------



## dougell

Nice bucks fellas.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> @jacobh I hear there’s a Bear in Limerick near the Craft Ale House…..


It got smashed on ridge pike in limerick. Have been a bunch of sightings lately of it trashing bird feeders.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> You'd be surprised how many bears there are in SE PA.


While doing some drives in Muzzleloader with some friends this year, i was pushing a thick part of a local state park and had something large and black get up and run 5yds from me in the thick crap. I couldn't fully confirm bear but i lean towards that over bigfoot......


----------



## dougell

I picked my son's bear skull up on sunday.The skull measured 19 3/4",big enough to make the Pa's record book.No plans to enter it though but a cool memory for both of us.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's awesome Doug - what do you think of bear meat?


----------



## dougell

As long as you get it cooled down fast and remove the fat so it doesn't leech into the meat,it's as good as grass fed beef.You couldn't tell the difference between the two.As soon as we got it out of the woods,I stuffed some ice bags in the chest,checked it in and ran over to my taxidermist to skin it and quarter it up.When I got it home,I tossed half of the quarters in a fridge and shared the other half with some of my neighbors.You'd be surprised at the number of people who check them in with the guts still in them and then drive around for several days or just hand them in their camp.When I cut it up,I was skeptical because it just seemed tough.I ended up grinding more than I should have because the roasts and back straps are world class.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I agree it’s a shame. Around this area they don’t like wildlife. U can tell because limerick just shot down preserving open space. They’ll build until there is nothing left


All of our houses were once open space. And I’d rather see them stacked on top of each other, may as well maximize that space. I’d rather see 100 living units on 10 acres than 10 units ruining 100 acres.

It’s not just in your area either…amazed how many farms keep disappearing.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> All of our houses were once open space. And I’d rather see them stacked on top of each other, may as well maximize that space. I’d rather see 100 living units on 10 acres than 10 units ruining 100 acres.
> 
> It’s not just in your area either…amazed how many farms keep disappearing.


And warehouses . .. everywhere.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> And warehouses . .. everywhere.


Yeah that too. But again, most of us order things online so we share the blame.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> All of our houses were once open space. And I’d rather see them stacked on top of each other, may as well maximize that space. I’d rather see 100 living units on 10 acres than 10 units ruining 100 acres.
> 
> It’s not just in your area either…amazed how many farms keep disappearing.


It was all farms around my moms not anymore. Limerick looks like king of Prussia and king of Prussia looks like Philly!! It’s sickening. Issue is it’s 100 units on 100 acres on every acreage available in the county. There’s next to no fields or woods left


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> It was all farms around my moms not anymore. Limerick looks like king of Prussia and king of Prussia looks like Philly!! It’s sickening. Issue is it’s 100 units on 100 acres on every acreage available in the county. There’s next to no fields or woods left


Yeah. But if you had land and were offered millions would you turn it down?


----------



## jacobh

We have been. 19 acres offered 2 million my moms turned it down multiple times. I would also


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> We have been. 19 acres offered 2 million my moms turned it down multiple times. I would also


Take the 2 million,put your Mom in a home and I'll help you find a nice paradise somewhere in NC Pa.My commission rate is low lol.


----------



## jacobh

Haha can’t do it. My Grandparents worked their azz off to have that property I’d do anything in my power to keep it as long as we can


----------



## jacobh

jacobh said:


> Haha can’t do it. My Grandparents worked their azz off to have that property I’d do anything in my power to keep it as long as we can


Then neighbor bought 2 surrounding properties. 75 acres in total so no developments there


----------



## Bigmike23

Saw 3 doe this morning. got down an half hr ago to move to an afternoon spot I've had a couple nice ones only show up after 3. On my way there someone blew by the spot on a UTV on public. Dang it... For time that's happened to me in years so I can't be too upset


----------



## dougell

The ATV's won't really bother the deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> We have been. 19 acres offered 2 million my moms turned it down multiple times. I would also


And is it bringing joy to you? Is your life better because you refuse to sell?


----------



## Bigmike23

Well that's that as they say. By absolutely no means my biggest nor proudest. But wounding that big 9 really took the wind out of my sails earlier this week. Felt disgusted with myself and kinda like I lost the privilege to hunt the rest of this year. 
But I forced myself out and got it done. I let this buck go 3 times already this year. But I guess some things are meant to be. I can say I'm happy to be done. Burn out was getting to me. Now I can kick back and relax at rifle camp and put on a drive for others


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> And is it bringing joy to you? Is your life better because you refuse to sell?


rings joy to me that my grandparents hard work still exists yes


----------



## nicko

Extended weather forecast for genessee for the gun opener is approximately 8 inches of snow deposited between Friday of the evening before and Saturday the opener. I was thinking about bringing my stand and sticks but I don’t know if I feel like farting around with that in that type of weather.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> rings joy to me that my grandparents hard work still exists yes


You are a sappy fella but I guess that's good.


----------



## nicko

19 acres around here is almost unheard of anymore..it’s like 500 acres in the sticks. I applaud anyone who holds on to land like that around here. Because once it’s gone, it’s gone for good.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> rings joy to me that my grandparents hard work still exists yes


Good for you. From what you post about your hunting situation, I wasn’t sure what to think.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats Bigmike.
You stuck with it and got one down!
Maybe the big 9 will resurface and be bigger next year


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Good for you. From what you post about your hunting situation, I wasn’t sure what to think.


Hunting sucks in that area but theees more to life then hunting. Preserving things your grandparents created is one of them


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Hunting sucks in that area but theees more to life then hunting. Preserving things your grandparents created is one of them


That’s cool. Good perspective.


----------



## CBB

Sat from 1145- dark.. 2 does and 2 spikes


----------



## ZDC

Bigmike23 said:


> Well that's that as they say. By absolutely no means my biggest nor proudest. But wounding that big 9 really took the wind out of my sails earlier this week. Felt disgusted with myself and kinda like I lost the privilege to hunt the rest of this year.
> But I forced myself out and got it done. I let this buck go 3 times already this year. But I guess some things are meant to be. I can say I'm happy to be done. Burn out was getting to me. Now I can kick back and relax at rifle camp and put on a drive for others
> View attachment 7739175


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Put 450 yards of 14lb mono on old reliable. With the break between archery and rifle I'll probably go to the lake and fish for winter whipers. ( As well as for walleyes)


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7739389
> 
> 
> Put 450 yards of 14lb mono on old reliable. With the break between archery and rifle I'll probably go to the lake and fish for winter whipers. ( As well as for walleyes)


Which lake?


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> Which lake?


Either lake Arthur or Shanengo lake, maybe even both of them 

Both are a 25-30 minute drive away.


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7739389
> 
> 
> Put 450 yards of 14lb mono on old reliable. With the break between archery and rifle I'll probably go to the lake and fish for winter whipers. ( As well as for walleyes)


Classic rig there. All you need now is a pack of Eagle Claw snelled hooks.


----------



## nicko

Congrats bigmike!!!!!


----------



## buckinthetruck

pike co. pa. my brother shot a Big six pointer,19 inch spread 4 1/2 bases and he had it aged by a tax.(zander) it was 7 1 /2 years old . can not get a picture on here.


----------



## full moon64

Good luck everyone....Dont forget your belts....Stay safe! Leaving soon


----------



## Mr. October

Good luck to anyone getting out for the last day state-wide. Right now the rifle season forecast looks like rifle season's of old. At least the beginning. Very cold and a lot of snow.


----------



## Mr. October

I spent a few minutes re-reading the Archerytalk Rules page. Despite being a member here almost since inception, based on on-going discussions in "General Archery" I assumed I must have missed a rule requiring all users to chime in about how:

I'm not buying a new bow this year because insert_manufacturers_name_here didn't do anything innovative and there is no reason.
The new bow introduced by insert_manufacturers_name_here isn't any better than the leg bone and sinew Grog used in his cave when archery was first invented
I see no need to replace the flagship bow I bought from insert_manufacturers_name_here last year and I don't know why they bothered coming out with anything new and they may as well close up shop and go out of business.
Prices are ridiculous even though hundreds of thousands of archers run out and spend their kid's college tuition on a new bow every year.
20,000 other reasons to deride a new product from insert_manufacturers_name_here even though everyone demands they create something "new" every year. Even if all you did so far was look at the pictures on-line and haven't actually _tried _the new bow from insert_manufacturers_name_here.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I spent a few minutes re-reading the Archerytalk Rules page. Despite being a member here almost since inception, based on on-going discussions in "General Archery" I assumed I must have missed a rule requiring all users to chime in about how:
> 
> I'm not buying a new bow this year because insert_manufacturers_name_here didn't do anything innovative and there is no reason.
> The new bow introduced by insert_manufacturers_name_here isn't any better than the leg bone and sinew Grog used in his cave when archery was first invented
> I see no need to replace the flagship bow I bought from insert_manufacturers_name_here last year and I don't know why they bothered coming out with anything new and they may as well close up shop and go out of business.
> Prices are ridiculous even though hundreds of thousands of archers run out and spend their kid's college tuition on a new bow every year.
> 20,000 other reasons to deride a new product from insert_manufacturers_name_here even though everyone demands they create something "new" every year. Even if all you did so far was look at the pictures on-line and haven't actually _tried _the new bow from insert_manufacturers_name_here.


It happens every year. SOS.

One thing that a lot of the complainers don't understand, manufacturers may bring out a new bow every year or two, but most dont run out and buy every year. The guy that just ordered a new bow may be replacing a 5, 6 or 10 year old bow. They have been putting it off for the last couple years and decided this is the year. And the same thing will be true next year. 

Sure, there are guys that always will want/buy the latest and greatest, but for the most part, people shoot the same bow for several years.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Classic rig there. All you need now is a pack of Eagle Claw snelled hooks.


I normally snell my own hooks but because that hook may be coming off if I don't catch enough shad or alewives I just threw a hook on. 

I like to run a 1/0 or #1 circle hook with live bait off the back of the kayak. 

I also like to run a rapala or 2 and trool with my kayak a little faster.


----------



## Bigmike23

This was shot on public not 10 minutes from my house earlier this week. Mind boggling


----------



## CBB

Well fellas here we are already. Last day of the regular season. 
If youre out today good luck. 

Pretty windy here lots of tracks in the snow that werent here when i left yesterday. Heres hoping a nosey buck pushes a doe out of her bed and they walk past me. 

I have no problem taking the rifle out this year. Ive had my eye on 3 buck. One is dead and 2 are hiding very well... maybe grandpaps ol 243 and i will catch up to one.


----------



## nicko

I need to find my bullet before the gun opener.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Quiet morning, 2 yearling bucks so far. Lack of acorns has totally eliminated the wandering doe groups feeding through the woods. I’ve had more buck sightings than doe sightings this year…not all bad, just different. Good luck guys!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I need to find my bullet before the gun opener.


I found mine, except it was a 30.06 and I'm going to shoot a .270 this year


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Quiet morning, 2 yearling bucks so far. Lack of acorns has totally eliminated the wandering doe groups feeding through the woods. I’ve had more buck sightings than doe sightings this year…not all bad, just different. Good luck guys!
> 
> View attachment 7739593


Nice looking spot....GL....went out this morning and got to my stand - GONE... planned on only hunting a couple of hours in the AM, but ended up being the first in the office .... this season just keeps getting better.


----------



## jacobh

I shoot a .308 and was going to try the sierra rounds. I’m now not hunting gun with ehd hitting my Md lease. Maybe next year


----------



## Mr. October

Bucket said:


> It happens every year. SOS.
> 
> One thing that a lot of the complainers don't understand, manufacturers may bring out a new bow every year or two, but most dont run out and buy every year. The guy that just ordered a new bow may be replacing a 5, 6 or 10 year old bow. They have been putting it off for the last couple years and decided this is the year. And the same thing will be true next year.
> 
> Sure, there are guys that always will want/buy the latest and greatest, but for the most part, people shoot the same bow for several years.


And the requirement for them to come out with a new bow all the time is a market thing. R&D is EXPENSIVE. Only in the archery world is every company expected to produce something new ALL THE TIME. When I was a kid, the Bear and Jennings archery catalogs didn't change for years.


----------



## Mr. October

Bigmike23 said:


> This was shot on public not 10 minutes from my house earlier this week. Mind boggling
> View attachment 7739577


Is that Brady Lake? It looks familiar.

And I'm sure the internet regulations police have already chimed in about the tag not being in the ear. (One of the more stupid regulations in the PA rule book BTW.)


----------



## Mr. October

full moon64 said:


> Good luck everyone....Dont forget your belts....Stay safe! Leaving soon


That reminds me. After my tree stand escapades involving a call to 9-1-1 earlier this season I ordered a Wingman Descender. I haven't opened the box yet. Perhaps this weekend I'll get it out and try it. 

I also made a slight modification to my old Summit climber to keep the cables from ever being able to work their way out again.
















I tried the hitch pins both ways and they are equally effective.


----------



## Bigmike23

Mr. October said:


> Is that Brady Lake? It looks familiar.
> 
> And I'm sure the internet regulations police have already chimed in about the tag not being in the ear. (One of the more stupid regulations in the PA rule book BTW.)


No Susquehanna river


----------



## ZDC

My 308 likes the Remington core lokts. Shoot well out to 300 yards ( not going to shoot deer farther than 150)


----------



## nicko

One premise I had heard and I can’t remember who told me this, regarding PA requiring hunters to tag harvested deer by fixing the tag to the ear:

if the game commission checks a deer and it has no tag, investigating the ears will let them know whether or not an actual attempt was made to tag the deer. And if they can see that there is a slit in one of the ears, then it may lead them to believe that the hunter did tag the deer but the tag came off during the drag process out of the woods. 

Make of that what you want but that’s what I heard.


----------



## nicko

I get emails from outdoor limited for ammunition. Went on the other day and they had Remington .30-06 in 150 grain polymer tips for $35 and there was one box left in that weight. I don’t really need bullets but I figured what they will never go to waste, so I clicked on it to buy and shipping was $20 for one box of bullets. I did not complete the sale.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> I get emails from outdoor limited for ammunition. Went on the other day and they had Remington .30-06 in 150 grain polymer tips for $35 and there was one box left in that weight. I don’t really need bullets but I figured what they will never go to waste, so I clicked on it to buy and shipping was $20 for one box of bullets. I did not complete the sale.


Best bet for ammo seems to go to smaller retailers, family owned shops, or Walmart ( looked at shotgun shells and they went to bad, bought 2 boxes of 20g slugs for 10 bucks ) They seem to have slightly better prices.

Found these 308s at a local dealer, you'd better believe I bought a lot of them. Everything else on the shelf was 2-3 times the price.


----------



## CBB

Had a 3pt chase 4 does out of the laurel.


----------



## Mathias

Quiet morning. A doe and a fawn. 
Highlight was a low flying Eagle right over me.
Had my heated sweatshirt on and enjoyed it 😎 Those Native American’s must have been resilient ppl. 
Moving a stand later this afternoon.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to all getting at it on the last day of the statewide season.


----------



## vonfoust

Was supposed to get out yesterday and today but I'm hacking up lungs. I haven't had anything on camera to motivate me this year. I'll get out a bit for rifle and then looking forward to late season.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> My 308 likes the Remington core lokts. Shoot well out to 300 yards ( not going to shoot deer farther than 150)


I've used Core Lokts in .30-06 forever. These days I reload them but they really anchor deer. I used the 180 grain version for elk with great success.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> One premise I had heard and I can’t remember who told me this, regarding PA requiring hunters to tag harvested deer by fixing the tag to the ear:
> 
> if the game commission checks a deer and it has no tag, investigating the ears will let them know whether or not an actual attempt was made to tag the deer. And if they can see that there is a slit in one of the ears, then it may lead them to believe that the hunter did tag the deer but the tag came off during the drag process out of the woods.
> 
> Make of that what you want but that’s what I heard.


The clarification I saw from the PGC is when they check deer at processors, according to them, processors cut the antlers off and give them back to the hunters at deer drop off so then the deer is no longer tagged. 

That's a pretty narrow scenario. I've never actually used a processor that takes whole deer that cuts the antlers off ahead of time. I HAVE used processors that only take skinned deer. (So no tag would be present in this case.) I've processed deer at home. (So it wouldn't be checked regardless.) 

And to your point Nick I HAVE had a tag come off while dragging out because it was tagged in the ear and the ear flopped under the head and got dragged. Never had one come off the antlers. 

And of course, it's 2022. Why are we still worried about paper tags? When were they invented? Early 1900s?


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> I've used Core Lokts in .30-06 forever. These days I reload them but they really anchor deer. I used the 180 grain version for elk with great success.


I like the 180 grains for the 308. They don't seem to anchor deer right away but they really open the deer up and they don't go far.


----------



## andymick32

Frigid morning in 2C. Not a deer seen. Hoping for some last day magic. I’ve killed the last 5 years with a bow and I think my streak is coming to an end.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I like the 180 grains for the 308. They don't seem to anchor deer right away but they really open the deer up and they don't go far.
> 
> View attachment 7739640


The 180 gr. corelokt has a bit thicker jacket than the 150s and is designed for bigger game. Obviously they work well for deer too. The 150s are made for medium game like deer. 

That said, I switched to a 7mm-08 a couple years ago. To date, I've only killed one deer with it so haven't really decided what bullet I'm using there yet. I have some Barnes 120 gr. Tipped TSX loaded up for this year but the freezer is pretty full so don't know if I'll shoot anything or not.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Best bet for ammo seems to go to smaller retailers, family owned shops, or Walmart ( looked at shotgun shells and they went to bad, bought 2 boxes of 20g slugs for 10 bucks ) They seem to have slightly better prices.
> 
> Found these 308s at a local dealer, you'd better believe I bought a lot of them. Everything else on the shelf was 2-3 times the price.
> View attachment 7739601


Be careful using them.I'm not saying a shot through the lungs won't kill a deer but that's match ammo that's probably loaded with match bullets.Match bullets are not designed to expand like a hunting bullet is.If they're 168gr,I'd use them to practice but I'd find sopmething else to hunt with.I'm not saying they won't work but they aren't the best choice.


----------



## Mr. October

andymick32 said:


> Frigid morning in 2C. Not a deer seen. Hoping for some last day magic. I’ve killed the last 5 years with a bow and I think my streak is coming to an end.
> View attachment 7739646


There are worse ways to spend the day though.


----------



## Bigmike23

Took my buck to the processor last night and only gave me the option of the head and cape or just head. I always take just the horns and no head but she explained they cannot cut the antlers off anymore due to brain spilling out onto the floor and CWD.


----------



## Bucket

Bigmike23 said:


> Took my buck to the processor last night and only gave me the option of the head and cape or just head. I always take just the horns and no head but she explained they cannot cut the antlers off anymore due to brain spilling out onto the floor and CWD.


Are you in a CWD area? 

Either way, this makes no sense. They have to cut the spinal cord...correct?


----------



## jacobh

Right? No deer there is gonna catch CWD from the brain on the floor lol at least not the ones there


----------



## 12-Ringer

andymick32 said:


> Frigid morning in 2C. Not a deer seen. Hoping for some last day magic. I’ve killed the last 5 years with a bow and I think my streak is coming to an end.
> View attachment 7739646


Hang in there...only takes a second.


----------



## Bigmike23

Bucket said:


> Are you in a CWD area?
> 
> Either way, this makes no sense. They have to cut the spinal cord...correct?


Nope. That's what made it dumber. And I have no idea how brain matter on the butcher shop floor changes anything. Ridiculous


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> Be careful using them.I'm not saying a shot through the lungs won't kill a deer but that's match ammo that's probably loaded with match bullets.Match bullets are not designed to expand like a hunting bullet is.If they're 168gr,I'd use them to practice but I'd find sopmething else to hunt with.I'm not saying they won't work but they aren't the best choice.


Don't worry I bought them for killing steel plates and pumpkins. 

I shoot 180 grain soft points for critters


----------



## dougell

They will work well for that.I've probably killed ,more deer with a .308 than any other caliber.45gr of varget behind a 165gr accubond usually drops them where they stand.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> The 180 gr. corelokt has a bit thicker jacket than the 150s and is designed for bigger game. Obviously they work well for deer too. The 150s are made for medium game like deer.
> 
> That said, I switched to a 7mm-08 a couple years ago. To date, I've only killed one deer with it so haven't really decided what bullet I'm using there yet. I have some Barnes 120 gr. Tipped TSX loaded up for this year but the freezer is pretty full so don't know if I'll shoot anything or not.


Yeah, I was thinking about switching to the 150s this year but never got around to it. 

I've heard a lot of good things about the Barnes TSX from fellow shooters. It sounds like they make a really good mushroom in critters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

165 accubond is tough to beat


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> They will work well for that.I've probably killed ,more deer with a .308 than any other caliber.45gr of varget behind a 165gr accubond usually drops them where they stand.


308 is a really good round for deer. It doesn't knock them over like a slug gun but it's an awesome round. I've killed 6 deer with 308 and I love it, deer don't.


----------



## ResearchinStuff

dougell said:


> Be careful using them.I'm not saying a shot through the lungs won't kill a deer but that's match ammo that's probably loaded with match bullets.Match bullets are not designed to expand like a hunting bullet is.If they're 168gr,I'd use them to practice but I'd find sopmething else to hunt with.I'm not saying they won't work but they aren't the best choice.


almost all modern match bullets tumble and fragment, doing dramatically more damage than an expanding mushroom. ELDm, Amax, Tipped Matchking, Scenar, and Bergers are all emphatic killers.


----------



## nicko

Remington Corelokts in 150 grains have always performed reliably for me as long as I put the bullet in the boiler room. Not a sexy bullet by any means but they put deer down quickly.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Remington Corelokts in 150 grains have always performed reliably for me as long as I put the bullet in the boiler room. Not a sexy bullet by any means but they put deer down quickly.


No , not a sexy bullet at all but the results can't be argued with.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about switching to the 150s this year but never got around to it.
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about the Barnes TSX from fellow shooters. It sounds like they make a really good mushroom in critters.


TTSX ARE REALLY GOOD IF YOUR RIFLE LIKES THEM.I bought my son a kimber Montana in .308 2 days after he was born.He started using it when he was 9 so I loaded some 130gr ttsx's for him and they killed deer with authority.That same year I bought him another Montana in .223 so I could load him several hundred rounds to burn though offhand.I put the same scope on and adjusted the trigger pull so it matched his .308.He wanted to kill a deer with it so I loaded a bunch of 55gr ttsx.I think we've killed 6 or 7 with that little .223 and none made it more than a few steps,if that.Every one was always a passthrough.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Right? No deer there is gonna catch CWD from the brain on the floor lol at least not the ones there


Maybe they are worried about people transferring it on their shoes and clothes? Ounce of prevention….


----------



## dougell

ResearchinStuff said:


> almost all modern match bullets tumble and fragment, doing dramatically more damage than an expanding mushroom. ELDm, Amax, Tipped Matchking, Scenar, and Bergers are all emphatic killers.


I personally never used them but my late BIL used to load 180gr matchkings in his 30-06.He killed deer with it but I always thought the terminal performance was inconsistant.With a few exceptions,I've never really been a fan with any standard cup and core bullet in a .308 or .30-06.I want an exit wound 100% of the time and I've seen a lot of deer shot with coup and cores not exit.I bought a Kimber hunter2 in 6.5 creedmoore last summer as a back up rifle.Components were hard to come by but I found some 140gr interlocks.They shot good and my son killed 4 deer with that load.All exited and all but one dropped on the spot.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe they are worried about people transferring it on their shoes and clothes? Ounce of prevention….


So they feel giving u the head to cut the horns off yourself then placing the head with exposed brain in bag on sidewalk to go into trash to go to a landfill or be thrown into the woods is going to have a less of a chance to spread CWD then just doing it in a controlled environment?


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about switching to the 150s this year but never got around to it.
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about the Barnes TSX from fellow shooters. It sounds like they make a really good mushroom in critters.


You just have to be sure to match the bullet to the game on them. I feel better about the tipped TSX than the normal. I used the regular 180 gr. TSX for moose in a .30-06. It probably would have been better in one of the magnums or something moving it faster or if I had hit square on the shoulder. As it was I punched a .30 caliber hole through the moose. My experiments with the 120 tipped in 7mm-08 indicate they should work pretty well for deer. I have them loaded over 40.5 grains of 8208 XBR and you can cover the groups with a dime.


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe they are worried about people transferring it on their shoes and clothes? Ounce of prevention….


That's what I was thinking too. Those prions are very robust.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> You just have to be sure to match the bullet to the game on them. I feel better about the tipped TSX than the normal. I used the regular 180 gr. TSX for moose in a .30-06. It probably would have been better in one of the magnums or something moving it faster or if I had hit square on the shoulder. As it was I punched a .30 caliber hole through the moose. My experiments with the 120 tipped in 7mm-08 indicate they should work pretty well for deer. I have them loaded over 40.5 grains of 8208 XBR and you can cover the groups with a dime.


They open but they shed pedals and the exit wounds aren't very impressive compared to the internal damage.I only ever recovered one.It was a doe my son shot facing him at about 160 yards.The bullet was lodged under the skin,near the tail.I have a few rifles that shoot them very well and a couple that won't hold a 4" group with them.


----------



## nicko

Bullet and rifle talk season has commenced.

About to head out and see if I can get some deer up their feet for my buddy and his son in 5C.


----------



## gberinger

Well- finally got one to visit me during daylight. Was planning to shoot a doe this morning since the buck activity had been all over on the neighbors property during our rutcation- missed an opportunity on a single doe around first light - didn’t give me a perfect shot and I don’t want to chance it in suburbia.

@ianb1116 was watching 10 does come in to his stand and I had my back turned watching his area waiting for the thwack. Turned around and saw a big body moving up the hill. Buck in the same place they had been going during our rutcation. Up the hill 80 yards out. This one was acting aggressive and working scrapes so I gave it a quickgrunt to see if it would react. That thing came in on a wire.
Took my shot at 15 yards and hit high double lung- ran about 200 yards and died right over my property line. (Thankfully my neighbor is accepting of our hunting although he does not eat meat himself). I’m located in 5c

made for a quick and relatively easy recovery- now on to butchering.

Good luck to everyone else out today.


----------



## ZDC

gberinger said:


> Well- finally got one to visit me during daylight. Was planning to shoot a doe this morning since the buck activity had been all over on the neighbors property during our rutcation- missed an opportunity on a single doe around first light - didn’t give me a perfect shot and I don’t want to chance it in suburbia.
> 
> @ianb1116 was watching 10 does come in to his stand and I had my back turned watching his area waiting for the thwack. Turned around and saw a big body moving up the hill. Buck in the same place they had been going during our rutcation. Up the hill 80 yards out. This one was acting aggressive and working scrapes so I gave it a quickgrunt to see if it would react. That thing came in on a wire.
> Took my shot at 15 yards and hit high double lung- ran about 200 yards and died right over my property line. (Thankfully my neighbor is accepting of our hunting although he does not eat meat himself). I’m located in 5c
> 
> made for a quick and relatively easy recovery- now on to butchering.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out today.


Looks tasty


----------



## Mr. October

gberinger said:


> Well- finally got one to visit me during daylight. Was planning to shoot a doe this morning since the buck activity had been all over on the neighbors property during our rutcation- missed an opportunity on a single doe around first light - didn’t give me a perfect shot and I don’t want to chance it in suburbia.
> 
> @ianb1116 was watching 10 does come in to his stand and I had my back turned watching his area waiting for the thwack. Turned around and saw a big body moving up the hill. Buck in the same place they had been going during our rutcation. Up the hill 80 yards out. This one was acting aggressive and working scrapes so I gave it a quickgrunt to see if it would react. That thing came in on a wire.
> Took my shot at 15 yards and hit high double lung- ran about 200 yards and died right over my property line. (Thankfully my neighbor is accepting of our hunting although he does not eat meat himself). I’m located in 5c
> 
> made for a quick and relatively easy recovery- now on to butchering.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out today.


That's good karma right there for making sure of a totally ethical shot. Nice job!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Good luck to those going out for bears

Tomorrow is opener in NY I'll have my wife out, really excited for the first family camp experience with my wife, kids, and parents all up for the weekend. 

I didn't update after our last rut archery hunting there but the short summary would be lots of deer, piles of small bucks very few that we really wanted to shoot and no opportunities at the ones we would have. Ultimately I'm getting a feel for the land and how the deer use it which is shaping my ideas on what I need to do going forward habitat wise. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

LetThemGrow said:


> Maybe they are worried about people transferring it on their shoes and clothes? Ounce of prevention….


I can buy that, and wouldn't be surprised if that was their train of thought, but it resides in more than just the brain. 

Is a little prevention better than none? I suppose so, but to me it seems silly to enforce just this. That is if it is indeed a reg and not just an excuse for them to be lazy.


----------



## Gene94

My brother took it right to the wire and arrowed this beautiful buck this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I found mine, except it was a 30.06 and I'm going to shoot a .270 this year


File the bullet down a bit or take the Dremel to it. If you can make it fit, it should be fine.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I found mine, except it was a 30.06 and I'm going to shoot a .270 this year


My Dad sent a .308 bullet through a .270 once a few years ago. It didn't go real well.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> So they feel giving u the head to cut the horns off yourself then placing the head with exposed brain in bag on sidewalk to go into trash to go to a landfill or be thrown into the woods is going to have a less of a chance to spread CWD then just doing it in a controlled environment?


I hear ya. Was just thinking out loud? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## CBB

Saw 6 by 10 am got back in the tree at 1 and have seen 2 dinks. 

Need a little last day last hour magic and a doe will fit the bill today


----------



## Johnboy60

Good luck out there CBB.


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> One premise I had heard and I can’t remember who told me this, regarding PA requiring hunters to tag harvested deer by fixing the tag to the ear:
> 
> if the game commission checks a deer and it has no tag, investigating the ears will let them know whether or not an actual attempt was made to tag the deer. And if they can see that there is a slit in one of the ears, then it may lead them to believe that the hunter did tag the deer but the tag came off during the drag process out of the woods.
> 
> Make of that what you want but that’s what I heard.


Guess I’m screwed. I carry safety pins to attach the tag to the ear. Works wonders without slicing the ear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Hopes aren't supper high the wind is swirling so much


----------



## nicko

Didn’t see anything in the few hours I was out this afternoon but looks like bucks are hitting scrapes and rubs again. Three freshly opened scrapes with no leaves on them all within 20 yards of each other and each one the size of a beach ball. Rubs with fresh bark on top of the leaves. Looks like a spot to hang a stand Sunday morning.

Always like seeing this tree with the old 2 x 4 steps nailed to it. Would love to talk with the individual who did this and what he saw and may have shot out of that homemade stand. If trees could talk.


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Didn’t see anything in the few hours I was out this afternoon but looks like bucks are hitting scrapes and rubs again. Three freshly opened scrapes with no leaves on them all within 20 yards of each other and each one the size of a beach ball. Rubs with fresh bark on top of the leaves. Looks like a spot to hang a stand Sunday morning.
> 
> Always like seeing this tree with the old 2 x 4 steps nailed to it. Would love to talk with the individual who did this and what he saw and may have shot out of that homemade stand. If trees could talk.
> 
> View attachment 7739946
> View attachment 7739947


I’m betting he saw a few nice mustangs and camaros. Appears it’s overlooking a parking lot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

13third said:


> I’m betting he saw a few nice mustangs and camaros. Appears it’s overlooking a parking lot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on how long they have been there, I'd say he also say a few Mavericks and Pintos.


----------



## Mathias

Can the wind please stop, 2 weeks of it now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Saw 2 yearling bucks and a doe with fawns…we shall see what rifle season brings. Good luck to the bear hunters!!


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> My brother took it right to the wire and arrowed this beautiful buck this morning.
> View attachment 7739856
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Wow! You guys have had a great couple of days.


----------



## CBB

Final count for today was 5 dinks and 7 does. No idea where the legal bucks went. Most of which would have got a pass anyway.

Congrats again to the guys that filled their tags with a bow. Ill be out with rifle and a buck tag for the first time since 2016. Which may be a good thing, i killed my biggest PA buck in 2016 so maybe it will happen again! 

Be safe in the bear woods. I have a tag but after 8 days of all day sits in Missouri and most of the last 2 days in PA i need a break. Killing a bear would be cool but this wont be my year for it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The latter half of my week...
Could have spit on this small 8pts back as he passed by, tempting but not was I was looking for. Trail cam attached to the tree right below my feet.









Target buck after shooting hours again 









Target buck...well after dark Wednesday...










I didn't hunt Thursday at all with the gusty winds and that was probably a big mistake. Wouldn't have done me much good it seems to have gone to this stand "early" though because there were deer around it all morning in the dark. I'd probably been done before I even started!?
















He was still in the area after the sun came up bumping doe.









and he wasn't the only buck cruising around that morning. Looks to be the same no brow 5pt I took pics of crossing the river while I was bass fishing in August










Another 8...busted









Thursday evening I sat the edge of the property in the direction I thought he would come from trying to catch him earlier but he was too late for me by the time he came through again. After passing by me he went by the muddy cam again about 250yds away.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

As for today, I hit the last 3hrs of the pm for one last hoo-rah. Windy again with 15-20mph gusts and the wind chill lowered the real feel to around freezing. Surprisingly, the wind didn't seem to have the few I saw spooked but but probably would have faired better with calmer winds. Watched a doe feeding solo for about 40 minutes and took 30 pics. Another doe at last light while I was in a stand, Mr. Buck was a no show but I don't doubt he's been through by now.

The statewide regular archery season is in the books. First week and a half of November rather sucked for buck movement, but the cold snap has got them moving this week it seems. Wish it wasn't over!


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to all bear hunters !!! Wish I could be in Tioga county today, to hunt with my dad. I'll be up for first week of deer rifle.


----------



## Mathias

Moved a stand yesterday morning. A tight funnel of sorts. Sat this morning. At 7-ish I stood to stretch, looked back into the winter wheat field and saw antlers right behind me <20 yards. He was a stud. I think he may have been need against a small berm right behind me, but I’m not sure. Walking away, I grunted, he turned grunted back and then turned into the thick stuff. I keep seeing great deer, but it just won’t come together. 
Had a Barred owl land in tree in front of me as it was getting light, they were talking it up this morning. 
Hoping tomorrow I see a pterodactyl and kill that buck…


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Moved a stand yesterday morning. A tight funnel of sorts. Sat this morning. At 7-ish I stood to stretch, looked back into the winter wheat field and saw antlers right behind me <20 yards. He was a stud. I think he may have been need against a small berm right behind me, but I’m not sure. Walking away, I grunted, he turned grunted back and then turned into the thick stuff. I keep seeing great deer, but it just won’t come together.
> Had a Barred owl land in tree in front of me as it was getting light, they were talking it up this morning.
> Hoping tomorrow I see a pterodactyl and kill that buck…


Hope you get him,,,Matt,,,,Had monster Thursday 50 yds....had let him walk away.."grunt" three times Goat stared me and walked away..He was trailing a 4 doe from earlier..that passed me


----------



## ZDC

Yesterday when I was out ( being close to the Ohio line , less than 1/2 mile) I heard a few shots from over there so I'm guessing their gun season started. 

But I also heard one that was definitely on the Pa side and definitely from the road 🙁


----------



## Kighty7

Here is a video of my PA Archery Hunt. 1B Crawford County. Saturday, October 8th in the evening.


----------



## Uncle Mike II

ZDC said:


> Yesterday when I was out ( being close to the Ohio line , less than 1/2 mile) I heard a few shots from over there so I'm guessing their gun season started.
> 
> But I also heard one that was definitely on the Pa side and definitely from the road 🙁


No gun season in Ohio yesterday. Youth gun this weekend.


----------



## ZDC

Went out to a small local lake this morning. 

Ice was building up on the rod tip and the line was freezing in the spool but the pike where moving. They kept chasing baitfish up into the shallows and I saw a few just under the surface but nothing broke the surface. 

Hooked up with 1 and lost it, was a decent sized one , ~30 inches. 

I would've probably had better success if I had brought my kayak, but I wasn't pattling around in that for obvious reasons.


----------



## jacobh

Took the pup and a buddy to York today for a pheasant hunt. Love it


----------



## rogersb

No bears seen today. Got on some fresh tracks this AM and followed them to a nasty thicket. Was starting in and 3 gunshots rang out from the other side. I decided to take the long way around and by the time I got there the other hunters were gone. No blood or drag marks. I put on just over 11 miles today. Tomorrow I have chores that need to get done. Good luck to anyone getting out.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Took the pup and a buddy to York today for a pheasant hunt. Love it


👇👇👇


----------



## Johnboy60

Kighty7 said:


> Here is a video of my PA Archery Hunt. 1B Crawford County. Saturday, October 8th in the evening.


Congrats and good shooting!


----------



## macaduna

Haven't been able to get out all between work and parental responsibilities. Went this afternoon to the state park near our house in 5D. Got set up at three and no sooner do I hear a shot across the creek. Then the shot started raining down behind me. Almost packed it up and left right then. Happened two more times then stopped. Nothing but squirrels until just before 430 I saw 5 turkeys fly up to roost and start hopping from limb to limb. I tried to get a picture but it was getting dark in the woods and I didnt want to be fumbling with my phone. Good thing too because ten minutes later I see a flash of white pretty far to my right. Then, it looked like that deer started making a scrape. I got my bow ready waiting for it to walk down the trail. As I'm watching I hear something coming from the left. It was a really nice looking doe. At first I didn't pay much attention as the prospect of a buck coming from the other direction had my interest. But I lost sight of the deer and decided I would try to take that doe as my first bow kill. She's maybe ten yards from me at this point and I draw as she moves behind some tangle and just as I come to full draw she stops and looks in the direction of that other deer. Unfortunately her front shoulder and head were behind a tree and I had no shot. Just then three deer bust down the trail followed but what I can only assume was the buck making the scrape, pushing them all over. Although at this point it was getting close to 5 and I couldn't make out antlers. As this is all unwinding I let down my bow hoping the doe doesn't see me. Her attention still seemed focused on those deer, but as I turned to see if she was still there I could see her looking in my direction. A few moments go by and she turns the other way, tail high and follows the path of the other 4 deer. Didn't snort, but bounded off. Checked my watch, 5:02. Very quiet the last 9 minutes of legal time and I got down, packed up my climber and walked back to my car. Those turkeys weren't too happy with me on the way out. 

As frustrating as it was to not get a shot off I feel like I used good judgement knowing it was not a high percentage shot. A younger me would have probably sent it hoping for the best. A good night of action, though, as quick as it came it went. Also, I've never seen turkeys here before or any sign of them, so that is encouraging and something I'll be sure to scout for as we move closer to spring. 

Some of you guys were talking about having to wear glasses. I'm near sighted with an astigmatism. At first I only needed glasses for working at the computer. Then I started wearing them at the computer and driving. Now it seems like they're always on my face. I started wearing them to hunt a few years ago when I couldn't clearly make out a turkey in the grey light of the morning. I asked my eye dr. about it and he recommended wearing them in the woods. It's made a huge difference, but grey light is still tough. Everything looks flat, almost. Also, when I started to get back into shooting my bow last year, I really struggled with pin burst. My glasses have solved that too. But they do fog up and slide down my face at inopportune times. It's a pain! I've considered contacts because my Rx is supposed to be pretty mild compared to some, but that might be something to look into. 

Congrats to those who have been successful and good luck to everyone as we move into firearms and the late season!


----------



## Gene94

This evening I took the time to clean up my arrows and broadheads that were in my quiver all season and re-sharpen all 5 heads. I also mounted a new sight and a new Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro that they sent me as a replacement free of charge. Now I just need to sight and tune the bow again and I'm ready to fill some more doe tags if I get the urge. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

macaduna said:


> Haven't been able to get out all between work and parental responsibilities. Went this afternoon to the state park near our house in 5D. Got set up at three and no sooner do I hear a shot across the creek. Then the shot started raining down behind me. Almost packed it up and left right then. Happened two more times then stopped. Nothing but squirrels until just before 430 I saw 5 turkeys fly up to roost and start hopping from limb to limb. I tried to get a picture but it was getting dark in the woods and I didnt want to be fumbling with my phone. Good thing too because ten minutes later I see a flash of white pretty far to my right. Then, it looked like that deer started making a scrape. I got my bow ready waiting for it to walk down the trail. As I'm watching I hear something coming from the left. It was a really nice looking doe. At first I didn't pay much attention as the prospect of a buck coming from the other direction had my interest. But I lost sight of the deer and decided I would try to take that doe as my first bow kill. She's maybe ten yards from me at this point and I draw as she moves behind some tangle and just as I come to full draw she stops and looks in the direction of that other deer. Unfortunately her front shoulder and head were behind a tree and I had no shot. Just then three deer bust down the trail followed but what I can only assume was the buck making the scrape, pushing them all over. Although at this point it was getting close to 5 and I couldn't make out antlers. As this is all unwinding I let down my bow hoping the doe doesn't see me. Her attention still seemed focused on those deer, but as I turned to see if she was still there I could see her looking in my direction. A few moments go by and she turns the other way, tail high and follows the path of the other 4 deer. Didn't snort, but bounded off. Checked my watch, 5:02. Very quiet the last 9 minutes of legal time and I got down, packed up my climber and walked back to my car. Those turkeys weren't too happy with me on the way out.
> 
> As frustrating as it was to not get a shot off I feel like I used good judgement knowing it was not a high percentage shot. A younger me would have probably sent it hoping for the best. A good night of action, though, as quick as it came it went. Also, I've never seen turkeys here before or any sign of them, so that is encouraging and something I'll be sure to scout for as we move closer to spring.
> 
> Some of you guys were talking about having to wear glasses. I'm near sighted with an astigmatism. At first I only needed glasses for working at the computer. Then I started wearing them at the computer and driving. Now it seems like they're always on my face. I started wearing them to hunt a few years ago when I couldn't clearly make out a turkey in the grey light of the morning. I asked my eye dr. about it and he recommended wearing them in the woods. It's made a huge difference, but grey light is still tough. Everything looks flat, almost. Also, when I started to get back into shooting my bow last year, I really struggled with pin burst. My glasses have solved that too. But they do fog up and slide down my face at inopportune times. It's a pain! I've considered contacts because my Rx is supposed to be pretty mild compared to some, but that might be something to look into.
> 
> Congrats to those who have been successful and good luck to everyone as we move into firearms and the late season!


A wise choice indeed especially at that time of night. 

As far as glasses, I could leave mine home for 90% of the day (aside from reading) but in that low light things get pretty fuzzy. That is when I need them the most except to shoot. I'm hoping to come up with a better system over the winter.


----------



## Mr. October

So Friday I traded in my very mis-treated SUV on an actual truck. Brand new Chevy Silverado. Yesterday, I logged about 300 miles behind the wheel. In the morning I ran up to Cabelas to pick up a red dot sight and then to Slatington to pick up a new Glock 34 MOS. I made this roundabout trip because I had a coupon from GSSF (Glock Shooting Sports Foundation) and A F Boyer Hardware and Guns could get the gun I wanted. This is noteworthy because A F Boyer Hardware and Guns in Slatington, PA is a place virtually everyone on this thread would LOVE! Coolest gun and hardware store in the state. The business is 150 years old with 5 generations of Boyers owning and running it and the 6th is learning the business. They did not have any archery-specific stuff but lots of hunting and fishing stuff and TONS and TONS of guns. Probably the best gun inventory I've seen in a long time. They also must have had a dozen or more employees working. I got there areound 10:30 and figured I'd have a long wait. Not so. I had my paperwork done and was out the door before 11:00. While I was there, I listened to the employees talk to each other and answer customer questions. Literally everyone that worked there was knowledgeable about products in general and their inventory in particular. It reminded me of the places you'd go to buy guns and hunting stuff 40 years ago. They had tons of ammo (lots and lots of actual hunting ammo . . no 10,000 rounds of .223 and 5.56), live bait, fishing tackle etc. And I'm pretty sure you could buy any household hardware trinket you couldn't find at Home Depot too. Worth the trip.

















From there I drove to West Chester to pick up my buddy Joe and head to South Jersey. Based on my cameras we had decided to do an afternoon hunt down there which is a bit unusual for us. But the cameras have showed that is when the activity seems to be. Despite the big EHD hit down there early in the season there has been no shortage of deer. We just haven't seen them. The move paid off. Because of my morning errand, we didn't get setup until about 2:45. We had the same setup we've done the last couple years with Joe in a stand that is only about 10' up (if that) because it is a low brushy island and we hunt a spit of land. He had my crossbow because there is virtually no chance of getting to full draw with a vertical bow in that tree. We've killed deer the last 3 years in this setup. I was in a different tree a couple hundred yards away. I had told Joe that as soon as he shot something I was climbing down because my freezer was full. By 3:30 he had a nice doe present a shot and, seeing and hearing no other deer, decided to take it making our setup good for 4 straight years. 

It was a long, but fun day.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the new truck. Boyer’s is a cool place, it’s been years since I‘ve been there. Wasn’t there another gun shop close to them as well?


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Congrats on the new truck. Boyer’s is a cool place, it’s been years since I‘ve been there. Wasn’t there another gun shop close to them as well?


I don't know. I wound up at Boyers because I was looking for a Glock 34 MOS Gen 5 under the GSSF/Blue Label program. Closer Blue Label shops to me couldn't seem to acquire one. (I don't think they wanted to.) No problem at Boyers. I'm glad for it though. Coolest store I've been to in a long, long time.


----------



## douglasell03131969

Hunted by myself this year.Jordan killed one last month and the guys we normally hunt bear with are in Wyoming hunting elk.i cut a fresh track just after first light and stayed on it until he finally stood up at 9:00am.i shot him in northern Clearfield county on the Elk county line.he was trapped and released in southern Cambria county on 4-20-22.


----------



## nicko

Settled in on a tree where three large trunks come up together… Feel I’ve got a pretty good cover and now I’m just waiting for the first signs of life in 5C


----------



## nicko




----------



## Mr. October

douglasell03131969 said:


> Hunted by myself this year.Jordan killed one last month and the guys we normally hunt bear with are in Wyoming hunting elk.i cut a fresh track just after first light and stayed on it until he finally stood up at 9:00am.i shot him in northern Clearfield county on the Elk county line.he was trapped and released in southern Cambria county on 4-20-22.
> View attachment 7740917


Nice bear! Hopefully you made out okay getting it out of the woods.


----------



## nicko




----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats on the bear Doug!


----------



## nicko

This little button buck was literally licking the tree. I put my stand in. He came in with his mom and sibling. Happy to just watch them.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> This little button buck was literally licking the tree. I put my stand in. He came in with his mom and sibling. Happy to just watch them.


A couple years ago I had a fairly big bodied 4 point scratching his back on the tree I was in. Really!? I remember thinking "You're really pushing it here dude."


----------



## nicko

All 3 now bedded within 60 yards


----------



## nicko

And away they go… Guy out running with this dog just soooked them off… Just as well, rather have them bolt from seeing somebody running versus catching me in the tree


----------



## macaduna

That's a nice looking hillside nicko, good luck!


----------



## Mr. October

Hey guys . . just got a report from my buddy who is out in the woods this morning in 5D. He and I have hunted together a long time but he just witnessed a 40 minute all out brawl between 3 big bucks. One giant buck rolled another down the hill just out of range from him and then a third showed up and went into battle with the one that did the rolling. If you are out in special regs, the wind is apparently not bothering them. Hang in there!


----------



## nicko

Not a peep for me since those three passed through. Wind starting to crank pretty good.


----------



## jacobh

Is it normal for the rut to go from Halloween til Thanksgiving? Everyone says it happens same time each year but with this activity it’s got me thinking that May be false


----------



## full moon64

nicko said:


> Not a peep for me since those three passed through. Wind starting to crank pretty good.


Time too get home Nicko,,,Tailgate party starting without u


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Is it normal for the rut to go from Halloween til Thanksgiving? Everyone says it happens same time each year but with this activity it’s got me thinking that May be false


Yes actually. It doesn’t take place over a couple days but actually builds to a crescendo and then declines. At either end when there are fewer does in heat is when competition is fiercest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

douglasell03131969 said:


> Hunted by myself this year.Jordan killed one last month and the guys we normally hunt bear with are in Wyoming hunting elk.i cut a fresh track just after first light and stayed on it until he finally stood up at 9:00am.i shot him in northern Clearfield county on the Elk county line.he was trapped and released in southern Cambria county on 4-20-22.
> View attachment 7740917


You guys are having a year out there

Do you pack the bears out like you do deer? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Packed it in… Went really ripping now


----------



## PAbigbear

Way to go Doug!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jacobh said:


> Is it normal for the rut to go from Halloween til Thanksgiving? Everyone says it happens same time each year but with this activity it’s got me thinking that May be false


It's normal, you just have to get lucky and be in the right place at the right time to see it happening. 

Spot I hunted in November was for the most part dead during the first week to week and a half of November this season. I attribute much of that to the heatwave we had during that time and there not being a hot doe around. When the temps started to regulate deer movement picked up dramatically into and during the last week, while the cooler temps helped, I feel one of the doe was hot or nearly so with all the buck activity going on.

Last season the last week was rather dead for me and the first week and half was the best. 2-3 seasons back we had another heatwave in November and the best rutting activity was again during the first 2 weeks of November despite the heat. Again, right place right time.

I've grunted bucks in during the rifle season as well as watched buck breed a doe. I once shot a buck right after I watched him breed a doe during the gun season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

One of my buddies had some awesome rutting action on Friday, 5 buck chasing a doe! 2 bucks were fighting at one point and one of them was bruiser that ended up at 15yds. He's a rather picky "rack" hunter though, the rack was busted up pretty good and he passed him up!

Winds been reeeaaally howling today, I imagine the next time I check my bushnell cam set on a high sensor level there's going to be atleast a few hundred wind triggered pics just from today.


----------



## j.d.m.

It is normal. I don’t know the science behind how long a buck stays “interested”, but the doe are simulate a staggered process. I’ve witnessed a doe let out the full bore “breeding bellow” call Oct 1st one season up in 3b. It was opening day and she was full on ready calling to the buck. And then I’v seen a buck checking a doe in late season after Christmas. That said, on average, my best action has always been first 2 weeks of November. Buck chasing doe so hard I’ve literally had to step out of the way or get run over by doe with there tongues hanging out almost panting. The weather usually plays a big roll on how much you see during daylight, but as said, and I witnessed it this season, if a hot doe goes through, temps don’t alter a bucks determination to follow that trail and find her.


----------



## j.d.m.

I was contemplating going out this afternoon here in 5c. But after a few minutes out there, getting my ears frozen and that wind just ripping through me, I’ll stay home and keep getting other stuff done. There is plenty of time to get a doe yet, no need to sit in this. I was hoping to check out a new piece of ground though. Just not worth it for a doe today. 
Good luck to anyone out there right now.


----------



## douglasell03131969

Mr. October said:


> Nice bear! Hopefully you made out okay getting it out of the woods.


It was pretty easy-going.i went home and met up with my son and buddy.bears suck to drag in snow so I grabbed an old plastic sled.fifty yards uphill out of a clearcut and we hit a logging rd.it was easy from there.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> So Friday I traded in my very mis-treated SUV on an actual truck. Brand new Chevy Silverado. Yesterday, I logged about 300 miles behind the wheel. In the morning I ran up to Cabelas to pick up a red dot sight and then to Slatington to pick up a new Glock 34 MOS. I made this roundabout trip because I had a coupon from GSSF (Glock Shooting Sports Foundation) and A F Boyer Hardware and Guns could get the gun I wanted. This is noteworthy because A F Boyer Hardware and Guns in Slatington, PA is a place virtually everyone on this thread would LOVE! Coolest gun and hardware store in the state. The business is 150 years old with 5 generations of Boyers owning and running it and the 6th is learning the business. They did not have any archery-specific stuff but lots of hunting and fishing stuff and TONS and TONS of guns. Probably the best gun inventory I've seen in a long time. They also must have had a dozen or more employees working. I got there areound 10:30 and figured I'd have a long wait. Not so. I had my paperwork done and was out the door before 11:00. While I was there, I listened to the employees talk to each other and answer customer questions. Literally everyone that worked there was knowledgeable about products in general and their inventory in particular. It reminded me of the places you'd go to buy guns and hunting stuff 40 years ago. They had tons of ammo (lots and lots of actual hunting ammo . . no 10,000 rounds of .223 and 5.56), live bait, fishing tackle etc. And I'm pretty sure you could buy any household hardware trinket you couldn't find at Home Depot too. Worth the trip.
> View attachment 7740914
> 
> View attachment 7740915
> 
> 
> From there I drove to West Chester to pick up my buddy Joe and head to South Jersey. Based on my cameras we had decided to do an afternoon hunt down there which is a bit unusual for us. But the cameras have showed that is when the activity seems to be. Despite the big EHD hit down there early in the season there has been no shortage of deer. We just haven't seen them. The move paid off. Because of my morning errand, we didn't get setup until about 2:45. We had the same setup we've done the last couple years with Joe in a stand that is only about 10' up (if that) because it is a low brushy island and we hunt a spit of land. He had my crossbow because there is virtually no chance of getting to full draw with a vertical bow in that tree. We've killed deer the last 3 years in this setup. I was in a different tree a couple hundred yards away. I had told Joe that as soon as he shot something I was climbing down because my freezer was full. By 3:30 he had a nice doe present a shot and, seeing and hearing no other deer, decided to take it making our setup good for 4 straight years.
> 
> It was a long, but fun day.
> View attachment 7740916


New truck, new gun, filling the freezer……doesn’t get much better.


----------



## ZDC

j.d.m. said:


> It is normal. I don’t know the science behind how long a buck stays “interested”, but the doe are simulate a staggered process. I’ve witnessed a doe let out the full bore “breeding bellow” call Oct 1st one season up in 3b. It was opening day and she was full on ready calling to the buck. And then I’v seen a buck checking a doe in late season after Christmas. That said, on average, my best action has always been first 2 weeks of November. Buck chasing doe so hard I’ve literally had to step out of the way or get run over by doe with there tongues hanging out almost panting. The weather usually plays a big roll on how much you see during daylight, but as said, and I witnessed it this season, if a hot doe goes through, temps don’t alter a bucks determination to follow that trail and find her.


I've seen a few bucks "interested" in does into mid December before. But they normally start to lose interest by early December. They weren't straight up chasing like in the middle of the rut, it is more of a follow them around wherever they go, at more of a walking/ trotting pace. Never seen a buck full on run after does any later than the first week of rifle.


----------



## Mr. October

douglasell03131969 said:


> It was pretty easy-going.i went home and met up with my son and buddy.bears suck to drag in snow so I grabbed an old plastic sled.fifty yards uphill out of a clearcut and we hit a logging rd.it was easy from there.


They are like giant bags of jello. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> They are like giant bags of jello.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yum


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Yum


 . . . to drag out of the woods . .


----------



## Mathias

Was asked to hunt a 12ac property in Worcester Twsp that is overrun with deer. hoping to check it out this week. This is such a rarity today, super excited for the opportunity.


----------



## Gene94

Great job on the bear Doug! I'd love to get a bear some time. They're few and far behind in my part of Cumberland County.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Along with some of my other gear changes I also decided to switch from my short stint with a saddle, to a lightweight hang-on setup. I got the Millennium M7 Microlite headed my way along with XOP Ultra single step sticks. Could've gone with lighter sticks but I was limited on budget. 
Anyone else on here use the M7 Microlite?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Was asked to hunt a 12ac property in Worcester Twsp that is overrun with deer. hoping to check it out this week. This is such a rarity today, super excited for the opportunity.


Stock up on broadheads.


----------



## macaduna

Mathias said:


> Was asked to hunt a 12ac property in Worcester Twsp that is overrun with deer. hoping to check it out this week. This is such a rarity today, super excited for the opportunity.


Sounds like a good opportunity! My step brother rents a place on ten acres in Worcester that joins another ten all owned by the same person. He won't make the connection for me to ask if I can hunt it  I was approached about hunting a 1 acre VERY residential, VERY suburban place in Doylestown. The land owner didn't seem too friendly with her neighbors, didn't know how they felt about hunting and planned to drop letters in their mailbox notifying them that there would be a hunter on her property asking them to notify her if there were any objections. I respectfully declined the invitation.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> . . . to drag out of the woods . .


Now that's not fun 🤣


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'm not sure if anybody is in the market for a new binoculars, but Cabela's/bass pro has their vortex Viper, HD 10 x 42s on sale this weekend for Black Friday for $300, normally they are priced at $500. Even at $500. That's a really great set of glass. I just thought I'd share.


----------



## j.d.m.

This same deal is how I got mine last year. I ended up getting 8x42 as I liked them better.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> I'm not sure if anybody is in the market for a new binoculars, but Cabela's/bass pro has their vortex Viper, HD 10 x 42s on sale this weekend for Black Friday for $300, normally they are priced at $500. Even at $500. That's a really great set of glass. I just thought I'd share.


I don’t keep up with Vortex, but thinking last year someone shared specs that these were an older model? Doesn’t mean they are bad, just a faint memory. Still lots of glass for the price. 👍


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> I'm not sure if anybody is in the market for a new binoculars, but Cabela's/bass pro has their vortex Viper, HD 10 x 42s on sale this weekend for Black Friday for $300, normally they are priced at $500. Even at $500. That's a really great set of glass. I just thought I'd share.


‘Wish they had the 8x42’s


----------



## Bucket

12-Ringer said:


> I'm not sure if anybody is in the market for a new binoculars, but Cabela's/bass pro has their vortex Viper, HD 10 x 42s on sale this weekend for Black Friday for $300, normally they are priced at $500. Even at $500. That's a really great set of glass. I just thought I'd share.


I'm not sure what it is about Vortex bino's but I can't see out of them. I have one of their scopes and like it, but I can't use their binoculars. I think I've tried just about all of their models too.


----------



## gberinger

Spent the weekend processing my deer from Friday- butcher I normally use was full from the Delaware shotgun season opening last week. I’m not setup to let it hang for too long- but was lucky enough to have cold weather all weekend to keep the quarters in the garage while I worked (and worked around parent duties) 

Ended up with just shy of 74 pounds of venison. With pork added to the sausage- 80 pounds total of finished product. Definitely way better yield when you do it yourself- but I am far to slow to do this more than once a year.

Any recommendations for a processor in SEPA to use as a backup for when my DE guy is full? I think my wife will shoot me if I come back from rifle opener, after leaving her with the kids for 4 days, and have to process another deer.


----------



## ZDC

gberinger said:


> Spent the weekend processing my deer from Friday- butcher I normally use was full from the Delaware shotgun season opening last week. I’m not setup to let it hang for too long- but was lucky enough to have cold weather all weekend to keep the quarters in the garage while I worked (and worked around parent duties)
> 
> Ended up with just shy of 74 pounds of venison. With pork added to the sausage- 80 pounds total of finished product. Definitely way better yield when you do it yourself- but I am far to slow to do this more than once a year.
> 
> Any recommendations for a processor in SEPA to use as a backup for when my DE guy is full? I think my wife will shoot me if I come back from rifle opener, after leaving her with the kids for 4 days, and have to process another deer.


Looks tasty


----------



## HNTRDAVE

gberinger said:


> Spent the weekend processing my deer from Friday- butcher I normally use was full from the Delaware shotgun season opening last week. I’m not setup to let it hang for too long- but was lucky enough to have cold weather all weekend to keep the quarters in the garage while I worked (and worked around parent duties)
> 
> Ended up with just shy of 74 pounds of venison. With pork added to the sausage- 80 pounds total of finished product. Definitely way better yield when you do it yourself- but I am far to slow to do this more than once a year.
> 
> Any recommendations for a processor in SEPA to use as a backup for when my DE guy is full? I think my wife will shoot me if I come back from rifle opener, after leaving her with the kids for 4 days, and have to process another deer.


not sure whereabouts you are in SE Pa but Bill at Stuff it taxidermy is located in Aston, I’ve used him in the past when I lived in Delco. Also used Dinennos,not sure spelled correctly, in Glen Mills.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Stuff it - Bill's team will do it all from processing to specialty and your taxidermist work as well .


http://stuffit-taxidermy.com/



If you quarter or bone your own and are looking for specialty products, it's very hard to be DE provisions...if you're in SE PA, it's definitely worth the short drive...trust me....their venison scrapple is very good (if you like scrapple)





Menus - DELAWARE PROVISION COMPANY, INC.


Menus



www.delawareprovisioncoinc.com





there are a lot of good places around, DE Provisions is the closest...if you want a road trip - try Weavers.....if you do, it won't be your last trip...I've tried to imitate their sweet bologna recipe and while I have it close, I just can't get it perfect.






Home - Weaver's of Wellsville







www.weaversofwellsville.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Also don't forget the Sitka Balck Froday Sale 25% plus free shipping...Sitka is including their Fanatic and Stratus lines this year...two lines that have been left out of this sale in the past.


----------



## Bucket

gberinger said:


> Spent the weekend processing my deer from Friday- butcher I normally use was full from the Delaware shotgun season opening last week. I’m not setup to let it hang for too long- but was lucky enough to have cold weather all weekend to keep the quarters in the garage while I worked (and worked around parent duties)
> 
> Ended up with just shy of 74 pounds of venison. With pork added to the sausage- 80 pounds total of finished product. Definitely way better yield when you do it yourself- but I am far to slow to do this more than once a year.
> 
> Any recommendations for a processor in SEPA to use as a backup for when my DE guy is full? I think my wife will shoot me if I come back from rifle opener, after leaving her with the kids for 4 days, and have to process another deer.


74# Wow....that must have been a huge deer!


----------



## superslamsam

Gene94 said:


> Along with some of my other gear changes I also decided to switch from my short stint with a saddle, to a lightweight hang-on setup. I got the Millennium M7 Microlite headed my way along with XOP Ultra single step sticks. Could've gone with lighter sticks but I was limited on budget.
> Anyone else on here use the M7 Microlite?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I have one and like it. Great seat and very comfortable for a smaller stand. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Schleprock1

12-Ringer said:


> - try Weavers.....if you do, it won't be your last trip...I've tried to imitate their sweet bologna recipe and while I have it close, I just can't get it perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Weaver's of Wellsville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weaversofwellsville.com


I am lucky. I live about 15 minutes from Weavers. I've been getting their stuff for years. I highly recommend the ring bologna with pepper cheese and the sweet bologna.

After probably 20 years of going there this year was the first I had any complaints. And since many of you will drive a ways to get there I will tell you what it was so you can check before you leave the store. One end of the bologna sticks was much darker than the the other end. When you squeezed it it was like mush. We cut some of them open to package them for the freezer and it was way over smoked. We took them back to Weaver's right away. They agreed it was over smoked and made it right by replacing the whole batch with their beef bologna.

Edit: They do not "process" deer. You have to take them deboned meat. If you show up with a full deer you will not be happy.


----------



## macaduna

Any processors in Montgomery county? I usually take my deer to Kasak's Kuts outside of Doylestown. We moved a few years back and I wasn't sure if there is someone a little closer.


----------



## Mr. October

Dinenno's in Thornton (actually not far from Stuff-It) is pretty good too. Maybe a little pricey but they do a great job.


----------



## Mr. October

Speaking of butchers, does any use Gehris meats in Topton? It is convenient in location but I didn't know about it until recently. We have a young hunter who lives in Fleetwood and his normal butcher is not doing deer this year. I was going to call Gehris and ask if they have any restrictions or requirements around deer drop off such as skinned or quartered, etc. But since we are on the topic, anyone here ever use them or know anything about them?


----------



## gberinger

12-Ringer said:


> Stuff it - Bill's team will do it all from processing to specialty and your taxidermist work as well .
> 
> 
> http://stuffit-taxidermy.com/
> 
> 
> 
> If you quarter or bone your own and are looking for specialty products, it's very hard to be DE provisions...if you're in SE PA, it's definitely worth the short drive...trust me....their venison scrapple is very good (if you like scrapple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menus - DELAWARE PROVISION COMPANY, INC.
> 
> 
> Menus
> 
> 
> 
> www.delawareprovisioncoinc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are a lot of good places around, DE Provisions is the closest...if you want a road trip - try Weavers.....if you do, it won't be your last trip...I've tried to imitate their sweet bologna recipe and while I have it close, I just can't get it perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Weaver's of Wellsville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weaversofwellsville.com


I live in Kennett and own rentals in Wilmington so DE provisions would not be inconvenient at all. I’ve heard good things- just never made the trip over there. Think I may try that this year. Have you had anything else from there you’d suggest?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Scroll faster if you hate gun or out of state talk

This year has been an adventure with our cabin purchase, we walked the property in March (when we weren't looking to buy yet) closed in June, and worked on the cabin all summer. Barely had time to get some stands in and plots planted in September only to be followed by the deer just deserting the place for a 5 week period into October. No shooters hardly any does, serious doubt about the hunting potential of the place crept into my mind, around Halloween the does started to filter back and the bucks started to show at scrapes. Our last bow hunt resulted in deer sighting on every sit, a good amount of does and young bucks galore but mature bucks seemed few and far between. The rut seemed to just be peaking when we left on the 14th with gun season set to start the 19th. Saturday my wife joined me in a blind with views over 3 of our plots and about 20+ acres worth of old growth fields, brushy ditches and pockets of trees and cedars. It was probably the most action packed day of hunting I've ever had, we saw over 20+ individual deer seeing many of them multiple times resulting in 30-40 instances of deer sightings, we also had 2 flocks of turkeys utilizing the plots for hours. We stayed patient for her passing longer shots and smaller bucks finally 2 bucks pushed a doe from 250yds into an open pocket in front of us, she settled in on a tall 7pts vitals. Unfortunately she just grazed him, from my view it looked like she pulled the trigger with her whole arm and jolted the shot low. I gave him an hour and tracked to confirm the non-lethal hit, finding him still on his feet with the doe just over the property line seemingly not aware of his brush with death. We slid back to the blind but she was adamant she wouldn't shoot again after missing her "golden" opportunity. Does started to filter out for the last hour of the day and just as I was saying I can't believe there isn't a buck checking them a 4pt came cruising out with some pestering on his mind. And as it often happens a light switch goes off and the field just explodes as 4 or 5 bucks seemingly appear out of nowhere. Theres a nice 8 in the mix with this broken up buck clearly being the top dog. He's at a full grunting sprint trying to single out a doe and run the other bucks off, he never even slowed to a walk before as quickly as they appeared they cleared the field of does and pushed that single doe buck party in toe into the timber. I had no ethical non moving shot but those moments are not too common and were just glad for all the excitement we had the fortune of witnessing that day. It's 430 now but a single doe reappears followed by another pair, then one of the smaller bucks, few minutes and 2 more does pop back out and there is a bit of hope in the air. My wife now playing spotter says "there he is under the big maple" he is still dogging all around in and out of view lunging at both does and bucks as I try and track him in the scope. He finally turns off the other deer and walks to a mock scrape I had made out in front of a bow stand and for the first time comes to a halt to work the licking branch. Shot felt good and I heard the bullet impact, I wanted to find impact before dark so we didn't wait long before getting down and found great blood where he stood, as I contemplated following the trail the wind brought me the unmistakable smell of rutty buck from the woods, I took one step inside the timber and there he laid 10yds from the hit while it was my longest shot on a whitetail he was hit right in the heart. 

While his score is severely diminished with 4 of his 10 original points broken his memory won't be. He had 2 punctures and fresh blood on his ear and bruising and wounds down his neck. Missing all his back fat he dressed 181. 

Again well beyond the deer itself was getting to have the whole family come down to the barn and see the deer, share a beer with my dad. With a buck down and all the doe tags I wanted to fill punch in archery I've taken the last 2 days to sled with the kids, make snowmen, and play games inside the cabin hopefully building memories as strong for them as they are for me. 

Next weekend they will all come with as I use the cabin as base camp to hunt the public game lands and state forests in Potter and Tioga.


























































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Was asked to hunt a 12ac property in Worcester Twsp that is overrun with deer. hoping to check it out this week. This is such a rarity today, super excited for the opportunity.


I wish people were the ones asking me to hunt their property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

macaduna said:


> Any processors in Montgomery county? I usually take my deer to Kasak's Kuts outside of Doylestown. We moved a few years back and I wasn't sure if there is someone a little closer.


Bob Derstine in Harleysville is good, little more expensive then others but he does good work compared to the cheaper butchers.


----------



## 12-Ringer

gberinger said:


> I live in Kennett and own rentals in Wilmington so DE provisions would not be inconvenient at all. I’ve heard good things- just never made the trip over there. Think I may try that this year. Have you had anything else from there you’d suggest?


I'm not a breakfast sausage guy, but most I know who have tried it rave about it...might be something for you to consider.


Their sticks, both pepperoni and smoked are good and well priced.
I really like their HOT Italian sausage - I am not a sweet sausage guy, but again most who have it like it.

Want to be clear, you can't bring a whole deer in, they will take meat, but not a deer that needs to be skinned/broken down.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mr. October said:


> Speaking of butchers, does any use Gehris meats in Topton? It is convenient in location but I didn't know about it until recently. We have a young hunter who lives in Fleetwood and his normal butcher is not doing deer this year. I was going to call Gehris and ask if they have any restrictions or requirements around deer drop off such as skinned or quartered, etc. But since we are on the topic, anyone here ever use them or know anything about them?


Waterman’s meat market in Herford does full Deer processing. Only requirement is field dressed, and make sure your broadhead is not still in there. They will cut off taking deer when they hit capacity and usually that happens first week of gun season if weather is good.


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> Scroll faster if you hate gun or out of state talk
> 
> This year has been an adventure with our cabin purchase, we walked the property in March (when we weren't looking to buy yet) closed in June, and worked on the cabin all summer. Barely had time to get some stands in and plots planted in September only to be followed by the deer just deserting the place for a 5 week period into October. No shooters hardly any does, serious doubt about the hunting potential of the place crept into my mind, around Halloween the does started to filter back and the bucks started to show at scrapes. Our last bow hunt resulted in deer sighting on every sit, a good amount of does and young bucks galore but mature bucks seemed few and far between. The rut seemed to just be peaking when we left on the 14th with gun season set to start the 19th. Saturday my wife joined me in a blind with views over 3 of our plots and about 20+ acres worth of old growth fields, brushy ditches and pockets of trees and cedars. It was probably the most action packed day of hunting I've ever had, we saw over 20+ individual deer seeing many of them multiple times resulting in 30-40 instances of deer sightings, we also had 2 flocks of turkeys utilizing the plots for hours. We stayed patient for her passing longer shots and smaller bucks finally 2 bucks pushed a doe from 250yds into an open pocket in front of us, she settled in on a tall 7pts vitals. Unfortunately she just grazed him, from my view it looked like she pulled the trigger with her whole arm and jolted the shot low. I gave him an hour and tracked to confirm the non-lethal hit, finding him still on his feet with the doe just over the property line seemingly not aware of his brush with death. We slid back to the blind but she was adamant she wouldn't shoot again after missing her "golden" opportunity. Does started to filter out for the last hour of the day and just as I was saying I can't believe there isn't a buck checking them a 4pt came cruising out with some pestering on his mind. And as it often happens a light switch goes off and the field just explodes as 4 or 5 bucks seemingly appear out of nowhere. Theres a nice 8 in the mix with this broken up buck clearly being the top dog. He's at a full grunting sprint trying to single out a doe and run the other bucks off, he never even slowed to a walk before as quickly as they appeared they cleared the field of does and pushed that single doe buck party in toe into the timber. I had no ethical non moving shot but those moments are not too common and were just glad for all the excitement we had the fortune of witnessing that day. It's 430 now but a single doe reappears followed by another pair, then one of the smaller bucks, few minutes and 2 more does pop back out and there is a bit of hope in the air. My wife now playing spotter says "there he is under the big maple" he is still dogging all around in and out of view lunging at both does and bucks as I try and track him in the scope. He finally turns off the other deer and walks to a mock scrape I had made out in front of a bow stand and for the first time comes to a halt to work the licking branch. Shot felt good and I heard the bullet impact, I wanted to find impact before dark so we didn't wait long before getting down and found great blood where he stood, as I contemplated following the trail the wind brought me the unmistakable smell of rutty buck from the woods, I took one step inside the timber and there he laid 10yds from the hit while it was my longest shot on a whitetail he was hit right in the heart.
> 
> While his score is severely diminished with 4 of his 10 original points broken his memory won't be. He had 2 punctures and fresh blood on his ear and bruising and wounds down his neck. Missing all his back fat he dressed 181.
> 
> Again well beyond the deer itself was getting to have the whole family come down to the barn and see the deer, share a beer with my dad. With a buck down and all the doe tags I wanted to fill punch in archery I've taken the last 2 days to sled with the kids, make snowmen, and play games inside the cabin hopefully building memories as strong for them as they are for me.
> 
> Next weekend they will all come with as I use the cabin as base camp to hunt the public game lands and state forests in Potter and Tioga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## Aspade17

Gotta love hunting public land. Had a gentleman feel as though he needed my camera more than I did. Unfortunately for him as he was walking to grab my only non cell camera he walked directly past my cell camera. Looks as though him and I will have a little early morning chat on the rifle season opener. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Someone you already know? This should get interesting.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Absolutely awesome post Taunto! Congrats on buck and on the property. You’re building a family bonding spot that many of us never experienced…kudos to you!!


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> You guys are having a year out there
> 
> Do you pack the bears out like you do deer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I've never packed a bear out with anyone I've ever hunted with.Bears are brutal to get out,even smaller ones.They dig into snow,unlike sliding over it like a deer does.I'm usually with a bunch of guys and normally we carry them out on a pole with two guys in the front and two in the back.We got lucky this year.The property we hunted in owned by the conservation fund and has been heavily timbered.There's gas well roads and logging roads..When Jordan shot his,we couldn't budge it more than a few feet so we got a 4wheeler and drug it put on a logging road.It was illegal because the property is PGC coop but there's ATV's on it every day.There's no cell service but when the WCO checked it in,I told him about it and he was OK with it because he knew what we were up against with the heat.The one I shot on saturday died in a clearcut about 50 yards from a gas well rd.I met up with a buddy and grabbed a plastic kid's sled.Once we hit the gas well rd,it was easy.The problem I see with packing a bear out is the hide doesn't just pull off like a deer.I can skin a warm deer in 10 minutes but you literally have to cut the hide every inch of the way on a bear.Jordan killed a doe after school on Friday and other than skinning it,we haven't even touched it yet.Bears take a lot of time to cape and you have to trim all the fat off.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> Absolutely awesome post Taunto! Congrats on buck and on the property. You’re building a family bonding spot that many of us never experienced…kudos to you!!


Yep,that's the beauty of hunting and having a camp.


----------



## nicko

Congrats taunto……sounds like all around great time at your new cabin.

Looking forward to hearing about your public land forays.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tradition and Heritage….


----------



## LetThemGrow

Moved to new location for rifle season observation…


----------



## Aspade17

j.d.m. said:


> Someone you already know? This should get interesting.


Indeed, I do roughly know. When I got him on my reveal I sent my dad to the parking lot to see what the vehicle was incase something like this occurred. The only other person that has been back that mile and just happened to be in the exact same spot. When I went to pull my cameras before bear season it was gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That sucks....been super sleuthing to the best of my ability with the hopes of getting a lead on my stand...no go...so frustrating. 

Haven't had an issue like this in years....the last time it was a local scrapper who was stealing stand/steps/ladders to sell at the scrap yard to feed his habit. I really don't think that is the case with this set, but who knows....


----------



## superslamsam

Shot in Iowa yesterday by a female bowhunter. My friend's brother had permission to hunt this farm, but the farm sold before hunting season and he lost permission. Incredible buck!


----------



## superslamsam

If cleaner, we might be talking new typical WR?


----------



## 138104

superslamsam said:


> If cleaner, we might be talking new typical WR?


It looks like some of the points share a base, which will kill the score. Great buck regardless.


----------



## killerloop

superslamsam said:


> Shot in Iowa yesterday by a female bowhunter. My friend's brother had permission to hunt this farm, but the farm sold before hunting season and he lost permission. Incredible buck!


What happened to its nose???

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Something looks off on how left side tine is behind right side. Also blurring on right side making it look like not part of original. Maybe my resolution screen, but something looks off.


----------



## superslamsam

I don't know any more than what I was told and that my friend believes it's true. I just thought it was an incredible buck and wanted to share the pic... after cropping the hunter out.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

A visit to the range around lunchtime today confirmed my rifle is ready to go.
Brother-in-law prefers to check his rifle by shooting basically freehand. He placed all 8 or so of his shots in about a tennis ball to softball sized area and finished up with a bullseye.

Gotta love visits to the gun range right before the rifle season though, never know what you'll see. 1 guy with a rifle in the pistol range area. A pair alternating shooting with the same gun, locked down in a sled and having issues. Another guy with an AR-15... brand-new scope on it, not boresighted or placing a bullet within a 2'x2' target. 2 other guys shooting 100yds and having a hard time...one of them tapping all over his scope between shots.

Dad likes to shoot Thanksgiving morning so I'll accompany him and might take the 50 cal in-line along while he double-checks his 30-06. Not sure how much trepidation he will have about shooting a gun since his near-death health issue but I'm sure it'll be on his mind somewhat. Still not sure how much he'll actually hunt yet, but we'll see.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> That sucks....been super sleuthing to the best of my ability with the hopes of getting a lead on my stand...no go...so frustrating.
> 
> Haven't had an issue like this in years....the last time it was a local scrapper who was stealing stand/steps/ladders to sell at the scrap yard to feed his habit. I really don't think that is the case with this set, but who knows....


I double checked back a few pages and didn't see you mention anything about having a stand pilfered, that would surely piss me off! I wish you luck on getting a lead.


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> A visit to the range around lunchtime today confirmed my rifle is ready to go.
> Brother-in-law prefers to check his rifle by shooting basically freehand. He placed all 8 or so of his shots in about a tennis ball to softball sized area and finished up with a bullseye.
> 
> Gotta love visits to the gun range right before the rifle season though, never know what you'll see. 1 guy with a rifle in the pistol range area. A pair alternating shooting with the same gun, locked down in a sled and having issues. Another guy with an AR-15... brand-new scope on it, not boresighted or placing a bullet within a 2'x2' target. 2 other guys shooting 100yds and having a hard time...one of them tapping all over his scope between shots.
> 
> Dad likes to shoot Thanksgiving morning so I'll accompany him and might take the 50 cal in-line along while he double-checks his 30-06. Not sure how much trepidation he will have about shooting a gun since his near-death health issue but I'm sure it'll be on his mind somewhat. Still not sure how much he'll actually hunt yet, but we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 7742802


I went to the local range at lunch today too. One guy there telling me how many guns he collects, couple of them are "shot out". He's got a 30-06 strapped down to a lead sled and shooting at a 12"x12" target at 50 yards. Shoot one shot, spend a minute or two checking spotting scope and adjusting rifle scope, shoot another shot. 
"I don't worry too much about groups because I flinch anyway."


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> I went to the local range at lunch today too. One guy there telling me how many guns he collects, couple of them are "shot out". He's got a 30-06 strapped down to a lead sled and shooting at a 12"x12" target at 50 yards. Shoot one shot, spend a minute or two checking spotting scope and adjusting rifle scope, shoot another shot.
> "I don't worry too much about groups because I flinch anyway."


We didn't think about the time of day so much because that's the time we could both go, but the direction of the range with the suns glare was atrocious!

*"I don't worry too much about groups because I flinch anyway." *Scary just thinking about being in the woods at the same time with some of these people


----------



## ZDC

Luckily I dialed in my gun in at the range early October, there was one other guy shooting a linline, not well, but he was managing. 

I'll probably take my gun to the farm some time this week and take a few shots. 

I try not to go to the actual range within a week of the season because it's a circus. 

Oh yeah , remember a while back when I was talking about the guy who said was trying to shoot deer at 60+ yards with a bow. Well he was talking about how he got his 30-30 dialed in. 50 yards off bench , 6 inch group. 🤦‍♂️ ( Also his season didn't seem to be going well, he hasn't seen anything yet this year between 14 sits)


----------



## Mathias

Lots of deer moving this afternoon and early. Prob saw close to 20, which is a lot of late.
Watched several does in field with a decent buck. Gave him a grunt, he looked and started hobbling my way. Left front leg issue, wound or car hit.
The does came in, mix with youngsters. The first was good size so I started my draw….until I saw her face. Looked like bullwinkle. Seen pics before but never in person. Her eyes were huge. Honestly creeped me out 😱. 2 small ones gave me shot opportunities but the bigger does were behind vegetation. Then it was getting late and I thought of looming dinner plans….getting soft. Never saw the buck again. Wish him well.


----------



## Mr. October

I shoot my rifle all year. I had settled,on a new hand load that shot dime sized groups but I discovered a bit of an issue with neck tension especially when rounds were loaded in the magazine during firing. At his point I’m unlikely to shoot another deer anyway but punted to some new Fiochi factory loads. I got those sighted in today.


----------



## jacobh

Anyone ever shoot the sierra gamechangers?


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Congrats taunto……sounds like all around great time at your new cabin.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your public land forays.


Thanks man, I hope my kids don't mind getting memories over money because that's all probably going to disappear into the place 

Hoping for the best on weather this weekend, I can be a rugged outdoorsman until it rains heavy then the excuses start to show up 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Thanks man, I hope my kids don't mind getting memories over money because that's all probably going to disappear into the place
> 
> *Hoping for the best on weather this weekend, I can be a rugged outdoorsman until it rains heavy then the excuses start to show up*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yep....been there, done that, no desire to do it if I don't have to. We have four straight days of hunting from the Saturday opener through Tuesday. If it's going to dump, we'll wait it out at the rental house.


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Thanks man, I hope my kids don't mind getting memories over money because that's all probably going to disappear into the place


Long term they’ll never regret it…


----------



## j.d.m.

Well, the big buck I was chasing showed up again at 3:30 this afternoon. He Lost a lot of weight chasing doe around, and I hope he disappears back into the swamp and stays there until after gun season. He will be huge next year if he makes it.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> Yep....been there, done that, no desire to do it if I don't have to. We have four straight days of hunting from the Saturday opener through Tuesday. If it's going to dump, we'll wait it out at the rental house.


I hunted in that all day rain Friday Nov 11th. Even though my jacket and pants worked very well, everything else got soaked. Cleaning my bow up that night was painful. My bino harness soaked through and binos and everything I had in it was soaked. Only good thing was, it was relatively warm so I didn’t get wet and freeze. That said, unless I have a huge buck that is showing up consistently, I don’t need to hunt like that again. I’ve done it before, and never got anything but wet.


----------



## PaBone

TauntoHawk said:


> Scroll faster if you hate gun or out of state talk
> 
> This year has been an adventure with our cabin purchase, we walked the property in March (when we weren't looking to buy yet) closed in June, and worked on the cabin all summer. Barely had time to get some stands in and plots planted in September only to be followed by the deer just deserting the place for a 5 week period into October. No shooters hardly any does, serious doubt about the hunting potential of the place crept into my mind, around Halloween the does started to filter back and the bucks started to show at scrapes. Our last bow hunt resulted in deer sighting on every sit, a good amount of does and young bucks galore but mature bucks seemed few and far between. The rut seemed to just be peaking when we left on the 14th with gun season set to start the 19th. Saturday my wife joined me in a blind with views over 3 of our plots and about 20+ acres worth of old growth fields, brushy ditches and pockets of trees and cedars. It was probably the most action packed day of hunting I've ever had, we saw over 20+ individual deer seeing many of them multiple times resulting in 30-40 instances of deer sightings, we also had 2 flocks of turkeys utilizing the plots for hours. We stayed patient for her passing longer shots and smaller bucks finally 2 bucks pushed a doe from 250yds into an open pocket in front of us, she settled in on a tall 7pts vitals. Unfortunately she just grazed him, from my view it looked like she pulled the trigger with her whole arm and jolted the shot low. I gave him an hour and tracked to confirm the non-lethal hit, finding him still on his feet with the doe just over the property line seemingly not aware of his brush with death. We slid back to the blind but she was adamant she wouldn't shoot again after missing her "golden" opportunity. Does started to filter out for the last hour of the day and just as I was saying I can't believe there isn't a buck checking them a 4pt came cruising out with some pestering on his mind. And as it often happens a light switch goes off and the field just explodes as 4 or 5 bucks seemingly appear out of nowhere. Theres a nice 8 in the mix with this broken up buck clearly being the top dog. He's at a full grunting sprint trying to single out a doe and run the other bucks off, he never even slowed to a walk before as quickly as they appeared they cleared the field of does and pushed that single doe buck party in toe into the timber. I had no ethical non moving shot but those moments are not too common and were just glad for all the excitement we had the fortune of witnessing that day. It's 430 now but a single doe reappears followed by another pair, then one of the smaller bucks, few minutes and 2 more does pop back out and there is a bit of hope in the air. My wife now playing spotter says "there he is under the big maple" he is still dogging all around in and out of view lunging at both does and bucks as I try and track him in the scope. He finally turns off the other deer and walks to a mock scrape I had made out in front of a bow stand and for the first time comes to a halt to work the licking branch. Shot felt good and I heard the bullet impact, I wanted to find impact before dark so we didn't wait long before getting down and found great blood where he stood, as I contemplated following the trail the wind brought me the unmistakable smell of rutty buck from the woods, I took one step inside the timber and there he laid 10yds from the hit while it was my longest shot on a whitetail he was hit right in the heart.
> 
> While his score is severely diminished with 4 of his 10 original points broken his memory won't be. He had 2 punctures and fresh blood on his ear and bruising and wounds down his neck. Missing all his back fat he dressed 181.
> 
> Again well beyond the deer itself was getting to have the whole family come down to the barn and see the deer, share a beer with my dad. With a buck down and all the doe tags I wanted to fill punch in archery I've taken the last 2 days to sled with the kids, make snowmen, and play games inside the cabin hopefully building memories as strong for them as they are for me.
> 
> Next weekend they will all come with as I use the cabin as base camp to hunt the public game lands and state forests in Potter and Tioga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Awesome buck, pretty wife, great looking family, beautiful cabin and a heater in your gun blind. TauntoHawk you are one lucky man.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Hoping for the best on weather this weekend, I can be a rugged outdoorsman until it rains heavy then the excuses start to show up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Same here. I have a bunch of rain gear but my best is the roof of camp. When I was younger I used to hunt (rather pointlessly) in hurricanes. Now i just have no desire to sit out there and get me and all my gear soaked. I may have to hunt Saturday and Sunday though regardless. We have 2 new hunters in camp and they are pretty excited to be out there.


----------



## jlh42581

j.d.m. said:


> I’ve done it before, and never got anything but wet.


I'm only willing to do that these days for the end of a front falling during a prime time.


----------



## j.d.m.

jlh42581 said:


> I'm only willing to do that these days for the end of a front falling during a prime time.


Yesss… that worked very well for this year too. Moved a stand in the pouring rain to conceal my shenanigans, then sat that stand 2 hours later for the evening. Had great movement and had my target buck chase doe around, ending up 35 yards from me. I just couldn’t get into position to shoot.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7743279


Where you hunting Saturday, local or upstate?


----------



## jacobh

That’s a old warrior Matt good luck getting at him


----------



## Mathias

LetThemGrow said:


> Where you hunting Saturday, local or upstate?


None of the above. I have a friend upstate hunting my place first week of gun. As already known I’m not a fan of those 2 weeks. I hope the good guys are successful and wish nothing but bad upon the countless road hunters I see up there littering the roads with cheap beer cans and food wrappers.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> That’s a old warrior Matt good luck getting at him


lol, I passed on him a month or so ago.


----------



## Mathias

This is the one I’m hoping for in range….


----------



## j.d.m.

That’ll get the hopes up. Good luck. Is he down here in 5c or up in mountains?


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> lol, I passed on him a month or so ago.


Wow looking at him to me he looks mature. Just want bigger rack?


----------



## Mr. October

I was flipping through literally 11004 photos of the wind and came across this monster buck.

Before anyone asks . . . I've passed on him a couple times.


----------



## Bucket

Mr. October said:


> I was flipping through literally 11004 photos of the wind and came across this monster buck.
> 
> Before anyone asks . . . I've passed on him a couple times.
> View attachment 7743317


You don't see 11 points of that stature very often.


----------



## vonfoust

Literally 3.5 hours after bear season ends.


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> I was flipping through literally 11004 photos of the wind and came across this monster buck.
> 
> Before anyone asks . . . I've passed on him a couple times.
> View attachment 7743317


I'm pretty sure I passed on his brother, 6 of his cousins and 8 of his nephews this year. 
Didn't get a shot at a single doe. Towards the end of the season I was hoping for one with less than 3 inches of antler.


----------



## nicko

Had three chances to fill three doe tags… all shot opportunities under 25 yards. Just wasn’t looking to shoot any yet. Will look to hold onto all of those tags until the late season and hope I can get it done with the flintlock. ….. assuming my trigger finger does not get too itchy before then.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> None of the above. I have a friend upstate hunting my place first week of gun. As already known I’m not a fan of those 2 weeks. I hope the good guys are successful and wish nothing but bad upon the countless road hunters I see up there littering the roads with cheap beer cans and food wrappers.


Ever since I was a kid,I loved Thanksgiving and opening day.When I was a kid,we had an annual Thanksgiving day grouse hunt that's been replaced with a pheasant hunt.I love bows but I'd be lying if I said the grind of sitting in a tree doesn't get old.Rifle season is just different and I don't even care if I kill anything.The simplicity of it just appeals to me as does the prep and planning.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Ever since I was a kid,I loved Thanksgiving and opening day.When I was a kid,we had an annual Thanksgiving day grouse hunt that's been replaced with a pheasant hunt.I love bows but I'd be lying if I said the grind of sitting in a tree doesn't get old.Rifle season is just different and I don't even care if I kill anything.The simplicity of it just appeals to me as does the prep and planning.


Every year I'm just ready for something different by now. Good to get it broken up and re energized for late season.


----------



## jacobh

I like to get my deer early then bird hunt. I enjoy gun hunting in Md but won’t go this year so it’ll be replaced with pheasant hunting. Pheasant has quickly become one of my favorite things to do anymore


----------



## Bucket

dougell said:


> Ever since I was a kid,I loved Thanksgiving and opening day.When I was a kid,we had an annual Thanksgiving day grouse hunt that's been replaced with a pheasant hunt.I love bows but I'd be lying if I said the grind of sitting in a tree doesn't get old.Rifle season is just different and I don't even care if I kill anything.The simplicity of it just appeals to me as does the prep and planning.


I've become just the opposite.

Years ago when if you shot something with your bow, you were done, and no gun hunting, I would pass on them just so I could gun hunt. Now I just go to camp to hang out and socialize. And on occasion I'll take the gun for a walk in case a stupid one has a deathwish.


----------



## nicko

Gun season brings with it a camaraderie that you just don't get with bow season. As much as bowhunting is largely a solo pursuit, gun season is just as much about getting together with family and friends.


----------



## dougell

Bucket said:


> I've become just the opposite.
> 
> Years ago when if you shot something with your bow, you were done, and no gun hunting, I would pass on them just so I could gun hunt. Now I just go to camp to hang out and socialize. And on occasion I'll take the gun for a walk in case a stupid one has a deathwish.


We really aren't the opposite.I like it because I don't care if I kill anything or not.I get fresh air,exercise and I like the anticipation of hearing shots ring out because of the deer I put past someone.I'll eventually kill one or two with a rifle every year but I'm not desperate to do it.I do it mainly because it needs to be done.


----------



## dougell

All of rifles are sighted in but they'll all get checked tomorrow.It's just part of the process that I like


----------



## jacobh

Nick I agree gun is about comraderie which is what hunting should be about. Not just gun hunting but all hunting. I’ve met some real idiots hunting and very few really good guys. Last 2 times pheasant I met one group of real idiots then last time one of the nicest guys u could ever meet. I’m sure u can guess which ones were the younger ones and which was the older gentleman. This new generation terrifies me what’s to come


----------



## jacobh

Then I had a beagle come up to us last hunt and was screaming as his owner shocked him. I yelled back we got your dog. We start to walk away and beagle follows us at our feet cowering in fear. Guy keeps shocking him. Finally I got ticked and put him on my leash walked him back and said is this your dog? He’s terrified of u because u keep shocking him. Guy basically told me it was my fault he wasn’t coming back to him because we must of been petting him? Lol. I go to walk away and guy shocks the dog and u guessed it dog wanted to come with me. I could punched the guy right in the face. Some don’t deserve to own dogs


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Then I had a beagle come up to us last hunt and was screaming as his owner shocked him. I yelled back we got your dog. We start to walk away and beagle follows us at our feet cowering in fear. Guy keeps shocking him. Finally I got ticked and put him on my leash walked him back and said is this your dog? He’s terrified of u because u keep shocking him. Guy basically told me it was my fault he wasn’t coming back to him because we must of been petting him? Lol. I go to walk away and guy shocks the dog and u guessed it dog wanted to come with me. I could punched the guy right in the face. Some don’t deserve to own dogs


Holy hell.....what an a-hole!!!


----------



## jacobh

Looking back I should of just taken the collar off of him


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Looking back I should of just taken the collar off of him


And put it on the neck of the dogs owner.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Ever since I was a kid,I loved Thanksgiving and opening day.When I was a kid,we had an annual Thanksgiving day grouse hunt that's been replaced with a pheasant hunt.I love bows but I'd be lying if I said the grind of sitting in a tree doesn't get old.Rifle season is just different and I don't even care if I kill anything.The simplicity of it just appeals to me as does the prep and planning.


I came to PA in my early 20s and was lucky enough to be invited to a traditional PA deer camp. Our camp has changed 2x since then but we still have many of the same people. I am not bitter about the Saturday opener, and I think it is good for hunting overall but I have to admit I miss the couple days of catching up with friends at camp. It seems very rushed now.


----------



## dougell

The dynamics have changed for sure.I can take or leave the sat opener.I like it but understand why the camp owners don't.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Looking back I should of just taken the collar off of him


Nah,there's such a thing as a justifiable ass beating.Well,at least there should be.

We train horses and you have to deal with a scared horse differently than one with a bad attitude but you have to learn how to tell the difference.Like dogs,most horses have issues because of people because they generally want to please their owner.I generally keep my mouth shut and mind my own business but I see people harshly correct horses all the time when the issue is actually their fault.Most of the time I don't say anything but some people just rub me the wrong way and more than once I've had some pretty lively conversations.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Sunday doesn't look the very promising weather wise. Whether I'll hunt in it or not is debatable at this point, but it wouldn't be the first time I've been silly enough to be out in it.

15yrs ago on a rainy first day of buck, dad took a really nice broken 7pt early and I don't think I had even seen a deer from my stand by mid-day. For some reason I got the idea to scope the large thick patch of briars and overgrowth below me and to my surprise I saw an 8pt bedded in the middle of it next to a log. Was never sure if he moved in there and bedded during the morning sometime while I was looking the other way or if he had been there all day and had possibly watched me climb up in the dark that morning, but he died right there in his bed shortly after.

Last one I recall was in 2019 on the last day of rifle, I had my rain gear on but it had rained hard for much of the day and I was half soaked and chilled. Turned to look behind me at one point and saw a nice buck sneaking through the pines, ended up being the largest 8pt I've taken to date in 29 seasons.


----------



## Bucket

jacobh said:


> Then I had a beagle come up to us last hunt and was screaming as his owner shocked him. I yelled back we got your dog. We start to walk away and beagle follows us at our feet cowering in fear. Guy keeps shocking him. Finally I got ticked and put him on my leash walked him back and said is this your dog? He’s terrified of u because u keep shocking him. Guy basically told me it was my fault he wasn’t coming back to him because we must of been petting him? Lol. I go to walk away and guy shocks the dog and u guessed it dog wanted to come with me. I could punched the guy right in the face. Some don’t deserve to own dogs


Obviously I wasn't there, and am not saying you were doing anything wrong, but if I am trying to train my dog and someone decided to start distracting it, I will be having a stern talk to that individual. I am not sticking up for the guy with the button, and agree that it probably should have been used on the owner, but there are some things you don't mess with without permission, and a mans dog is one of them.

Again, I'm not accusing you of anything, but there are a lot of people out there that cant understand that they can't just walk up and start playing with a dog they don't know.


----------



## PaBone

I'm tagged out in Pa and haven't been able to hunt the last two weeks because of work, so I'm dying to get in the woods. I'm off Friday through Monday and plan on doing all day sits with the bow in Ohio, should be lots of bucks cruising and Monday is their gun opener. Looks like some rainy days but don't care, it's time to make hay in Ohio.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

PaBone said:


> I'm tagged out in Pa and haven't been able to hunt the last two weeks because of work, so I'm dying to get in the woods. I'm off Friday through Monday and plan on doing all day sits with the bow in Ohio, should be lots of bucks cruising and Monday is their gun opener. Looks like some rainy days but don't care, it's time to make hay in Ohio.


Good luck! 
Be sure to let us know if you tip one over


----------



## jacobh

Bucket said:


> Obviously I wasn't there, and am not saying you were doing anything wrong, but if I am trying to train my dog and someone decided to start distracting it, I will be having a stern talk to that individual. I am not sticking up for the guy with the button, and agree that it probably should have been used on the owner, but there are some things you don't mess with without permission, and a mans dog is one of them.
> 
> Again, I'm not accusing you of anything, but there are a lot of people out there that cant understand that they can't just walk up and start playing with a dog they don't know.


We were hunting the dog was by himself and came up to us. They just stocked and people were everywhere. The dog wasn’t training he was hunting. With all the chaos it should of been hey I got your dog 4 fields over. Thanks I’ll come get it. Nothing else. This dog was cowering at our feet we weren’t distracting him we were attempting to hunt with our dog. I for one won’t let a dog who is lost just run away. Once the dog wouldn’t leave I leashes him and walked him to the owner who had 2 other beagles


----------



## dougell

I've yet to run into a beagle in the pheasant areas.Once in a while we see an out of control bird dog but honestly,the vast majority seem pretty well trained.I've yet to run into a jack wagon.There's loads of guys but they've all been very respectful.It's kinda refreshing.


----------



## KylePA

Have a few doe tags to burn yet. Testing out my brothers Shikar climbing sticks and pondering changes to my setup for next year. 

Soo far one mink, the sound of barking dogs and a leaf blower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

All work related responsibilities and paperwork complete. Now it’s just a matter of enjoying the holiday tomorrow with family and incrementally getting things together for the Friday trip up to Potter. The weather forecast keeps changing every day, but Sunday is looking to possibly be a wet one… If that’s the case, we may spend the day at the house watching football and maybe look to get in the woods in between the raindrops if we can.


----------



## j.d.m.

Sitting Here hoping for a doe, listening to a few neighbors firing off some shots, prepping for Saturday. It’s in the 50’s, and the bugs still haven’t died for winter yet…


----------



## Aspade17

Hey guys figured I’d give everyone in here first dibs. I have a pair of Hawke ED-X 8x42 Binos that I’m going to be letting go. Hawke sent me this brand new pair free of charge and no questions asked after TAC this year. I dropped my last pair out of my bingo harness and messed something up internally. 
These are Fantastic optics with an even better warranty. I would take these over vortex 11 times outta 10, I just got a steal on a higher end pair so looking to rehome. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

A tasty one gave me a 13 yard shot.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaduna

Does anyone in SEPA shoot at Clover Leaf? I recently saw a facebook post about winter indoor leagues and am curious about trying it out.


----------



## LetThemGrow

KylePA said:


> Have a few doe tags to burn yet. Testing out my brothers Shikar climbing sticks and pondering changes to my setup for next year.
> 
> Soo far one mink, the sound of barking dogs and a leaf blower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite the adventure!! 😉


----------



## TauntoHawk

PaBone said:


> Awesome buck, pretty wife, great looking family, beautiful cabin and a heater in your gun blind. TauntoHawk you are one lucky man.


Thanks for the kind words, it was my first time using a heater but the previous owners actually left it in the 4x8 blind we set up in. It was about 18 degrees so we turned it more than I thought but it was nice. I'll make sure to have a miserable soggy hunt with an awful pack out this weekend to keep myself grounded to my roots but sometimes it's nice to offer a taste of luxury to keep the wife and kids engaged. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

jacobh said:


> We were hunting the dog was by himself and came up to us. They just stocked and people were everywhere. The dog wasn’t training he was hunting. With all the chaos it should of been hey I got your dog 4 fields over. Thanks I’ll come get it. Nothing else. This dog was cowering at our feet we weren’t distracting him we were attempting to hunt with our dog. I for one won’t let a dog who is lost just run away. Once the dog wouldn’t leave I leashes him and walked him to the owner who had 2 other beagles


Like i said, i wasnt there and wouldn't think of implying that you did anything wrong, but there are a lot of people that think they are just being friendly but are really juat being intrusive and adding to the problem.


----------



## jacobh

Bucket said:


> Like i said, i wasnt there and wouldn't think of implying that you did anything wrong, but there are a lot of people that think they are just being friendly but are really juat being intrusive and adding to the problem.


No I understand just showing even when u do the right thing it’s still wrong. I get what u are saying and didn’t take it as u were saying I was in the wrong. But if this dog was a good hunting dog he isn’t anymore after the way he looked. He was completely shut down. He wanted nothing to do with that guy or hunting at that point


----------



## KylePA

macaduna said:


> Does anyone in SEPA shoot at Clover Leaf? I recently saw a facebook post about winter indoor leagues and am curious about trying it out.


I used to shoot a winter league there before I had kids. Loved it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good thing I’m getting an early start.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Good thing I’m getting an early start.
> 
> View attachment 7743811


Don't forget ammo.


----------



## Mr. October

Well . . by now I thought I'd be well on my way to South Jersey for one more bow hunt before the season ends there. But I leave for rifle camp tomorrow morning and instead of doing all the things I needed to do before I left yesterday, I spent the afternoon scrambling around to get my wife a working cell phone. She informed me YESTERDAY that she's been having trouble with it powering on since OCTOBER and that now it doesn't work at all. Great. I wasn't going to leave her for 10 days with no way to communicate so off to the Apple Store at King of Prussia where she got dragged kicking and screaming into the smartphone era. 

I woke up at 3:00 and briefly considered getting my stuff together and going but I have a ton of things to do around the house before I go and still have to get ready so decided to stay home.


----------



## huntin_addict

Happy Thanksgiving from a tree in OH.


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck Huntin addict! I love the snow pic. If ya have any luck, please post some blood in the snow pics so we can live vicariously through you. Lol


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Don't forget ammo.


I found my bullet so I'm good now.


----------



## ZDC

KylePA said:


> A tasty one gave me a 13 yard shot....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty for sure


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> I found my bullet so I'm good now.


Don't forget your box of ammo at home and drive 300 miles to hunt


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Good thing I’m getting an early start.
> 
> View attachment 7743811


Some of that stuff I can see taking but the shelving, weights and the water heater make me curious


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Hope everyone has a joyous Thanksgiving Day ahead!

About 5 of us at the range by 7:30 claiming benches and waiting for the 8am start this crispy 24° morn. A few more pulled in at 8 and several more started filing in before we left about 8:20.
Dad showed no hesitation in shooting his 30-06 or a single shot 30-30 this morning and shot pretty well. My in-line was hitting to the right a bit but nothing too serious to correct.

With some time to kill before legal use of the range began...and it being surrounded by gamelands as it is, I took a walk like I always have. Last year I saw a few doe not far from the range, this time I didn't see any live deer, but happened across what was left of a little forkhorn.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I found my bullet so I'm good now.


How about a rifle?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> How about a rifle?


If his camp is anything like ours there will be about 4 per person in camp.


----------



## Mr. October

I found out this morning that the traditional Thanksgiving Day football game between my alma mater Salem High School and Woodstown High school in New Jersey will no longer be played. The two teams met back in October in deference to possible playoff berths. This had been one of the longest running Thanksgiving day traditions in the country dating back to 1911 but someone has determined that almighty playoffs and "crowning a champion" are more important that good old sports and tradition. I'm not a big playoff person and don't discount a team because the weren't "the best" and I always looked forward to duck hunting Thanksgiving morning, then going to the football game, and then coming home and enjoying family and a wonderful meal. It's sort of disappointing to know that is gone even if I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## j.d.m.

Anyone participating in the Jersey 5 day bear hunt? You get a buck tag with the permit. A buddy from work is going. Sounds like there will be some bruisers harvested that week. I myself may plan and do it next year if it’s still in play.


----------



## huntin_addict

hobbs4421 said:


> Good luck Huntin addict! I love the snow pic. If ya have any luck, please post some blood in the snow pics so we can live vicariously through you. Lol


Well, no bucks, but let 3 does walk on by. I strongly debated, but have 3 PA deer in the freezer this year, so it would have been a donation. Great morning to be in the woods though.


----------



## hobbs4421

It’s always nice when you are able to shoot or pass! Much better than not seeing anything at all.


----------



## TauntoHawk

j.d.m. said:


> Anyone participating in the Jersey 5 day bear hunt? You get a buck tag with the permit. A buddy from work is going. Sounds like there will be some bruisers harvested that week. I myself may plan and do it next year if it’s still in play.


That sounds interesting but I had forgotten that ban ended


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Channeling my inner pilgrim and butchering a finally aged whitetailed doe. 2 weeks in the walk in makes an absolute difference in meat quality and tenderness.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> Channeling my inner pilgrim and butchering a finally aged whitetailed doe. 2 weeks in the walk in makes an absolute difference in meat quality and tenderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Iooks tasty

We threw 2 turkeys ( 1 "normal", 1 cajun ) on the smoker and they be living there for 8 hours on smoke setting


----------



## 12-Ringer

When someone asked about processors the other day I forgot to mention Dutch Neck Creek….to be honest if my brother didn’t drop a doe this morning in White Clay I probably still would have forgotten it….they are a full service butcher/processor so you can drop and go…the sweet Lebanon bologna is OUTSTANDING 






Delaware’s premier Deer Butcher Shop and Deer Processing Service


Dutch Neck Deer Butchering, Delaware's premier deer butcher shop, has provided quality, clean, friendly, and fast deer butchering and processing for more than 15 years to hunter in Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, and Maryland.




dutchneckdeerbutchering.com


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Channeling my inner pilgrim and butchering a finally aged whitetailed doe. 2 weeks in the walk in makes an absolute difference in meat quality and tenderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Best thing I ever learned from a butcher was that the world's worst idea was to eat venison from a deer killed within the same week with the exception of tenderloin, tongue, and heart.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> That sounds interesting but I had forgotten that ban ended
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It literally just happened. Apparently the poodles of rich campaign donors carry more weight than the sign toting PETA activists.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> It literally just happened. Apparently the poodles of rich campaign donors carry more weight than the sign toting PETA activists.


I remember seeing the news on that I just assumed the first hunt wouldn't be until next year 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> Best thing I ever learned from a butcher was that the world's worst idea was to eat venison from a deer killed within the same week with the exception of tenderloin, tongue, and heart.


Absolutely when we went for the traditional hang and process the next day to quartering and in the refrigerator for a few days and then again to a 7-14 day hang in a walk in cooler the meat has gotten tremendously better which is good when it's a primary source all year long for the family. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Also if they don’t harvest 33% of the tags, they will run a second 5 day hunt. Over 11,000 tags/ permits were sold for this first hunt. They want about 3500 bears killed. No bears under 75 lbs, and can’t shoot the sow if it has cubs with.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Got this pic today, no more in series not sure what to make of this?


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Got this pic today, no more in series not sure what to make of this?
> 
> View attachment 7744346


This is what I make of it 

BIG DEER !!!!!


----------



## macaduna

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s nice buck. The left side looks pretty good.


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> Got this pic today, no more in series not sure what to make of this?
> 
> View attachment 7744346


Looks to me like he walked right up to the camera then turned his head away from the camera to check his back trail and you got a close-up pic of his right side.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> Got this pic today, no more in series not sure what to make of this?
> 
> View attachment 7744346


It looks like the deer equivalent of flipping the bird.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> Looks to me like he walked right up to the camera then turned his head away from the camera to check his back trail and you got a close-up pic of his right side.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That’s a good explanation.


Mr. October said:


> It looks like the deer equivalent of flipping the bird.


If it is the buck I’m thinking, based on Gene’s suggestion, I passed him at 15 yards…why would he do that to me? 🤷‍♂️ He is now down to half a rack, second 3yr old buck this season that’s a half rack.


----------



## DV1

Mr. October said:


> I found out this morning that the traditional Thanksgiving Day football game between my alma mater Salem High School and Woodstown High school in New Jersey will no longer be played.


Yeah, I saw that. Another tradition gone without so much as a whimper. I think the only one around that is older is the Vineland- Millville game, which has been going on over 150 years. Sad to see some things go, but we all will go too. Just enjoy what's left I guess.


----------



## KylePA

Last day of the regular archery season in 5c. Wouldn't mind a chip shot on a tasty one but we will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Who's ready for the orange army tomorrow


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Who's ready for the orange army tomorrow


I’m ready to be part of it. I enjoy the season, lots of memories from the age of 12. It is what you make of it…I enjoy being outdoors and watching wildlife. Today I watched a hawk fly up from a log, investigated and found a freshly killed squirrel. These things can’t be seen from the couch…and so yeah, I’m ready.

The worst part is the trespassing but that is not limited to gun hunters…disrespect knows no weapon limitation.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Last day of the regular archery season in 5c. Wouldn't mind a chip shot on a tasty one but we will see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















Of course I see 3 bucks tonight and zero does including this stud at 12 yards.. how it usually goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Intent:


----------



## alancac98

My grandson and I will be out. Got everything packed and ready for tomorrow morning. Hunt safe all!


----------



## PaBone

Didn't take long to get it done in Ohio today. I knew with the rain ending and skys clearing with the moon overhead it was going to be a good afternoon. Walked back in about a mile with my climber and got settled in about noon. At 1:00 this nice 8 point came cruising. Double lunged him and he didn't go far. Had him gutted, tagged, hauled out and to my Ohio butcher and home by dark. Good Luck to all hunting Pa opener tomorrow and be safe.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats great buck^^^


----------



## nicko

At night all the PA hunters
Were tucked in their beds
While visions of deer plums
Danced in their heads


----------



## ZDC

But not a critter was stirring
Not even a spike


----------



## 138104

Locked and loaded.

First shot heard was 6:23…lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Got this pic today, no more in series not sure what to make of this?
> 
> View attachment 7744346



Since they don't have fingers, he's giving you the middle antler 

Hopefully you catch up to him this week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> That’s a good explanation.
> If it is the buck I’m thinking, based on Gene’s suggestion, I passed him at 15 yards…why would he do that to me? 🤷‍♂️ He is now down to half a rack, second 3yr old buck this season that’s a half rack.
> 
> View attachment 7744438


Have you ever seen him with both sides or is it a genetic/permanent thing? We have a 4 year old who has only ever had one side - it's only three points to that side...


----------



## gberinger

Well up in Bradford for the first time in 4 years with a doe tag. Hunted up here with family since I was 16 and never even saw a legal deer. Tagged out in 5c last Friday- and of course only deer I’ve seen today was a nice 8. No does so far 🙄


----------



## nicko

I must be getting soft… Had a mature doe, and her little one both broadside less than 50 yards and didn’t even put the gun up.

patchy snow on the ground up here in Genesee. Gunfire was pretty lively from 7 to 9, but pretty quiet now.


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Have you ever seen him with both sides or is it a genetic/permanent thing? We have a 4 year old who has only ever had one side - it's only three points to that side...


Yeah he’s had both sides. Had him respond to a grunt call and bristle in to 15 yards a few weeks ago.

Quiet here, a 7pt that several of us passed this morning died when he crossed onto neighbor. Doesn’t seem like deer are moving much unless pressured?


----------



## nicko

First one down for our group… My buddy said he put a big doe down a couple minutes ago


----------



## 138104

Only saw a doe and fawn early. Nothing since, but a lot of shooting.


----------



## ZDC

I saw a doe fawn, 4 point , and a spike. 

Saw a guy across the grass flat take aim at something and shoot , shoot, get on knee, shoot , shoot, stand up and shoot again. 

Later he took 5 more shots. 

Talking to him later he missed 10 shots at a big 8 and a 10 point. 

Gotta love the orange army


----------



## Mathias

Pathetic display right there 👎


----------



## Aspade17

Perry24 said:


> Locked and loaded.
> 
> First shot heard was 6:23…lol!


About the same here. Heard 2 shots before 630, legal shooting time was 6:40  not even sure how they could see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Need to thin a couple bows out. If any Pa guys are interested I am posting here first, trying to avoid shipping fiasco. Original ritual 33 in Vias camo, 60# 28 1/2. 550$ Xpedition mountaineer x with spot hog site and QAD drop away50#, extra set of 65 pound limbs,28 1/2 400$


----------



## ZDC

Well talked to the guy again and it turns out that he hit the 10 point and his buddy hit the 8 point( both massive deer). 

I would normally be happy for the hunters.. if they could find their deer. 

The 2 biggest deer in the area are now going to be dead, and most likely not going to be recovered. 😡


----------



## ZDC

^^^

The 10 point was in the 145-155 inch range and the 8 was in the upper 130s. The 10 point's body was also most likely going to be around 250lbs live weight. Absolute tank of a deer. 

There are other bucks in the area but the next biggest is not nearly as big.


----------



## Bigmike23

Sitting with my old man at 1 of our best stands. Had deer on camera just about every single day the last two weeks. Haven't seen a thing yet today. So strange


----------



## Gene94

Sat with one of my young "junior hunter" cousins this morning. We saw 29 deer before noon. 1 was a rack buck (too far and fast in the brush), 1 was a spike , and the rest were does and fawns. No doe tags between us for that unit. It's my uncle's farm and he largely subscribes to the notion that does shouldn't be shot. I disagree. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Well ZDC, it is what is. Sucks to hear it, but it’s been that way since the beginning. Plenty of archers taking the same caliper shots, just in an archery kinda way. I’m not defending those guys taking wing-it’s at all, but that’s never gonna change in both archery and gun hunting. Hopefully those buck make it and heal up, or at least end up in front of someone else for the final shot.


----------



## nicko

Afternoon perch.


----------



## ZDC

j.d.m. said:


> Well ZDC, it is what is. Sucks to hear it, but it’s been that way since the beginning. Plenty of archers taking the same caliper shots, just in an archery kinda way. I’m not defending those guys taking wing-it’s at all, but that’s never gonna change in both archery and gun hunting. Hopefully those buck make it and heal up, or at least end up in front of someone else for the final shot.


I'll be out there Monday so hopefully they can hang on till then


----------



## rogersb

I shot a 3 inch diameter branch in front of a doe and later jumped a nice 8 that walked right into another hunter. I helped him find it. Nice deer, I'll post a pic when I get better service.


----------



## nicko

Afternoon perch.

View attachment 7745244
View attachment 7745245


----------



## CBB

Shot a nice yote

Dad got an 8pt

I moved to a new spot and just passed a 7pt. my boy is still looking for some antlers as well. Wish that 7 would have went to him.


----------



## hobbs4421

What temperature do ya recommend when ya age them in a refrigerator or walk in cooler?


----------



## LetThemGrow

After 9 hours in a stand I got down and decided to sit on the ground like I did as a teen…embrace having fun!


----------



## rogersb

Here's the buck I pushed to the other hunter.


----------



## ZDC

As I was setting up my stuff I looked up and a decent buck was in the woods. He looked at me and was like, "yeah, the corn on the other side of the farm is good" He very casually turned around and walked away. 
Later I had a fawn come out and then another around an hour later. 

In all today I saw 3 bucks and 3 doe fawns.


----------



## ZDC

rogersb said:


> Here's the buck I pushed to the other hunter.
> View attachment 7745416


Looks tasty


----------



## CBB

I ended up watching the 7pt feed from 430- dark..
Just not what im looking to hang my tag on. 

At the end of the night i looked up and apologized to my grandpap for not shooting. He would have said something like if you dont shoot him the next guy will or cant eat the horns! Lol 

I smiled then realized how much i miss him. Especially this time of year. 

Aidan saw 9 doe and a scrubber. Wish he would have been with me to shoot the 7


----------



## alancac98

Unfortunately, my grandson uses this hunting hours catching up on his sleep most of the time. Today, it cost him a decent buck (not sure how many points but he was about 16 inches wide). I tried to wake him so he could shoot when I should have just taken the shot myself. But, I have gotten enough deer - more than my fair share and want him to have success. After waking up, we had about 7 doe come across the bottom near the creek. He took the second mature doe. The drag up the hill was horrible - not as young as I used to be. I'm not sure if the hawk crawler was a benefit or a detriment going up the hill, but it made it a breeze once we got it to the top! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow. My next hunt will be Monday as I need my old body to recover from the drag and am not looking forward to going out in the rain.


----------



## nicko

Ended the day seeing 8 total…..7 doe and a 4 point trailing a doe. I’ve got two doe tags up here but was content to let them all walk. I’ll give up the afternoon spot where deer always come through for my buddy’s son who will shoot any one of those does in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bad_News

Got a doe in 3d this morning 7am. Waited about an hour then went to retrieve. Found her and processed her and heard hooting and hollering coming down the mountain. 10 drivers came down through, nobody posted to watch, all yelling every 10 steps or so, yammering on radios. Really took me out of the hunting mood. No need to yell to drive deer, they'll run when they hear you walking and smell you. If your gonna drive off the whole mountain, set some God blessed watchers to shoot what you're pushing. Man I miss having some private to hunt. The orange army tromping all through what feels like wilderness to me in bow season stings. 

Ah well got meat for the freezer so I can't be too upset.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Talked to the landowner last night about the property we had in mind to go to today and he said as far as he knew, nobody was going to be in there.
Long story shortened is that turned out to be quite the opposite and there were 5 other guys in there this morn. We decided to di di mau after we figured that out since the property was basically at capacity.

Ended up back up the road, at the property we always go to for rifle hunting instead, but were shying away from it this year because of the fresh logging. After getting there and crossing the field, I hadn't made it 100yds into the woods when I saw a doe skylined on the other side of the hollow. I wasn't really willing to take another doe and right off the bat to boot, but at about 160yds with some small limbs between us I was leery of a deflected shot anyway and just watched her. She had a noticeable limp but I don't think from today as it was just after 7am and there was no shooting heard anywhere near there by then. Soon after I saw another doe and after about 20 they moved out of view. I eased the rest of my way down towards the bottom over a half hour later and sat down. About 120yds with a clearer view to the same area I saw those deer in and hadn't been sitting there long when 2 fawns and a doe came into view. Watch them nibble, mill around and bed until something on their side beyond the hollow gave momma some concern. Not long after staring down whatever it was they left. That was a bit after 8:30 and were the last deer I saw for the hunt.

Dad ended up kicking up 2 other deer right behind the house which also prevented him from shooting as they departed. He came up to my spot about 9:40 and stayed for over an hour with me. During his visit another guy came in above us and down the hill but disappeared and was never seen again.

A few hours after dad went back to his spot he had 5 doe come hauling on in past him single file but not where he expected and moving too fast.

First shots heard for the day were a volley of 3 from the same distant gun at 6:52am.
All told, *149 *shots heard today, the last at 4:37pm. Most of the nearest shots heard today were from the same general area and the surrounding properties of the one we left this morn.
We drove past there on the way home minutes after quitting time, not a vehicle in sight and there were already deer feeding in the field!

Forgot I had the camera along until a crane landed on a log in the creek less than 20yds from me this afternoon. First time I had seen one there and would have made for some great pics. Although it didn't seem to be bothered by blaze orange, they don't miss much movement and it didn't miss my slow motions of trying to fish the camera out of my pack. Didn't give me a very good opportunity after that as it hopped up the creek checking the holes as it went but that didn't stop me from taking less desirable pics of it anyway










Reminds of me of many seasons back sitting there with me feet propped up. Was in my old wooden rifle stand with my feet up on the gun rail, didn't take me long to take them down when a gorgeous 8pt showed up.









Not long before the sun went down


----------



## LetThemGrow

I think your “crane” is a great blue heron…cool pic with rifle!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

One of the guys at camp took a 7pnt at our lease in Coudersport. Dad was out with his Excalibur and saw plenty, just nothing in range. 5 guys hunting and another out with his camera. One buck down on opening morning and another captured by camera....


















One of our buddies scored in KS this week…157 7/8


----------



## CBB

Dads 8


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> I think your “crane” is a great blue heron…cool pic with rifle!!


Ya, I knew it was a heron, it was a tenderloin or backstrap misuse kind of slip of the tongue. 

Not sure how much more life that Redfield widefield has in it, getting foggy, I should put a better scope on it but I'm fond of that wider view it has. Fun fact, my dad got me a new scope a few years ago as a Christmas present, then it somehow ended up on one of his rifles instead.


----------



## alancac98

Pic of my grandson and his doe this morning!


----------



## j.d.m.

I have that same benie from about the same age as him. Lol. I still use it when needed.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Whopper KS buck Joe!! Sure hope u guys go again next year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The guy who got it deserves it, it was the only buck he was after, he hunted 19 days straight without a break, even in some nasty weather. He passed on many others over that span. They'll thin the doe herd in the upcoming days and likely take a few of the lesser buck out of the area, buck that the hunters are happy to take and the owner would like out of the area.

He made a quick euro mount that turned out great...


----------



## ZDC

alancac98 said:


> Pic of my grandson and his doe this morning!
> 
> View attachment 7745628


Looks tasty

That's a fat doe, he's making me look bad at hunting 🤣


----------



## KylePA

gberinger said:


> Well up in Bradford for the first time in 4 years with a doe tag. Hunted up here with family since I was 16 and never even saw a legal deer. Tagged out in 5c last Friday- and of course only deer I’ve seen today was a nice 8. No does so far [emoji849]


Where in Bradford county? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Saw eight this morning before the rain chased us out of the woods.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Meanwhile somewhere in 3A.....


----------



## 138104

Just started raining here. No deer seen.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Meanwhile somewhere in 3A.....


I need one of those blinds…lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I need one of those blinds…lol!


We've got three of them....one on 4' platform, one a 10' platform and another still in the garage. We also have two portable blinds up, as I understand it we have one hunter still out in the rain - my dad in the 10'Maverick.


----------



## Mathias

I’m putting one of these on a platform at my place next Spring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck with that Matt...it is a nice option...


----------



## ZDC

I would like to get out this evening but of course it's suppose to stop raining at 1 and start again at 430.


----------



## nicko

We may have a small window this afternoon to get out.


----------



## tyepsu

Had an exciting opener yesterday. My 11 year old nephew got this giant 6 at around 7:45 and my dad got this 8 point around 8:15 in 3A. My 13 year old nephew and I saw over 50 deer, but the 2 shooters we saw didn't present us with a good or ethical shot opportunity. 

Hunted a little this morning and my brother saw the one 6 we are after but couldn't get a shot. Raining now, but look like clearing around 330. Going to try and get out the last hour and a half. Everyone but my Dad and I are gone. He still has a bear and doe tag.


----------



## CBB

Posted up in the shanty around 630 this morning. Havent seen a critter


----------



## CBB

But im dreaming up food plot ans tree planting plans


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> I’m putting one of these on a platform at my place next Spring.
> View attachment 7745786


Who makes that?


----------



## Mathias

Rivers Edge.


----------



## nicko

Back at it for the afternoon. My buddy’s is set up in the spot I was yesterday and had multiple deer coming through for me. He was set up five minutes and a spike went charging through. Hopefully he gets a shooting opportunity

My view..


----------



## ZDC

tyepsu said:


> Had an exciting opener yesterday. My 11 year old nephew got this giant 6 at around 7:45 and my dad got this 8 point around 8:15 in 3A. My 13 year old nephew and I saw over 50 deer, but the 2 shooters we saw didn't present us with a good or ethical shot opportunity.
> 
> Hunted a little this morning and my brother saw the one 6 we are after but couldn't get a shot. Raining now, but look like clearing around 330. Going to try and get out the last hour and a half. Everyone but my Dad and I are gone. He still has a bear and doe tag.


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

I'm debating on whether or not to patrol around the farm or stay put. Right now I'm hunkered down because of rain, but I think once it stops I'm on the move. 
Heard a shot fairly close by ( within 1000 yards) at around 3:40

Also found this, it's a new one


----------



## nicko

I was blanked this afternoon. Buddy saw 6. His son saw a single spike and two doe that snuck up from behind and blew before he knew they were there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Blanked at our camp today too....my Uncle went out for a quick ATV ride during the rain stoppage, but didn't see anything.....


----------



## ZDC

Ended up seeing 8 does and 2 young bucks. 

As I was patrolling around I spotted a doe about 500 yards away. But she also saw me. As I good a better look I realized it was a herd of 6 does and a small spike. 

I tried to move in but they freaked and got out when I was at 300 yards,with some light brush between us. (Which is weird because thats kinda far for them to get scar d off, plus that side of the farm hasn't received any pressure yet this year) 

I sat down hoping they would work back into the field, no luck . With 5 minutes of light left started working back. I spotted a doe out in one of the fields and worked into 125 yards, but decided to pass as she looked kinda small. Looking behind her she was being trailed by a young 5 point buck. 

As I walked out around the buck and doe, a big doe that was hidden behind some brush took off into the woods, she was for sure a shooter doe. That was one of the ones you look at and are like , are you sure there aren't any antlers, because that's the body of a decent buck.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> As I walked out around the buck and doe, a big doe that was hidden behind some brush took off into the woods, she was for sure a shooter doe. That was one of the ones you look at and are like , are you sure there aren't any antlers, because that's the body of a decent buck.


Reminds of archery season 2020. Had been seeing a chunky doe a few times that season that acted like a buck but no headgear was present. It acted like a buck so much I thought maybe it had dropped it's antlers for some reason.
Never got a closer in person look at it till the last afternoon of the archery season when it strolled on past me at 14yds while I was perched up in a tree. Was still hard to believe I saw no evidence antlers were ever present but even that time it came through smelling the ground and stayed mostly head down just like a buck trailing a doe does. I don't think the trail cam pics of it below do justice to how big the body on that deer was, but I guess it was just a chunky doe with identity issues or perhaps it identified as non-binary


----------



## CBB

Aidan texted me and asked if i was in the shanty. I left the shack shortly after 2pm and let him sit there. I never saw a deer. 

He ended up seeing 3 doe and a spike. 

I came home. I was going to poke around a bit and sneak on the wet leaves but was afraid of bumping deer to other hunters so i didnt bother.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Reminds of archery season 2020. Had been seeing a chunky doe a few times that season that acted like a buck but no headgear was present. It acted like a buck so much I thought maybe it had dropped it's antlers for some reason.
> Never got a closer in person look at it till the last afternoon of the archery season when it strolled on past me at 14yds while I was perched up in a tree. Was still hard to believe I saw no evidence antlers were ever present but even that time it came through smelling the ground and stayed mostly head down just like a buck trailing a doe does. I don't think the trail cam pics of it below do justice to how big the body on that deer was, but I guess it was just a chunky doe with identity issues or perhaps it identified as non-binary
> 
> View attachment 7746315


Hopefully it identified as steaks

There are a handful of does out there that are just massive. Hopefully I can take one or 2 of them. Its awesome to get one that big because it's like adding another buck to the freezer


----------



## ZDC

Oh yeah, can't believe I forgot to tell you guys. 

Opening day I went to Sheetz after the hunt and was talking to a guy that claimed to have shot a 230lb doe that morning 😂.


----------



## alancac98

All set up! Got out a bit earlier as a touch of rain was heading my way. Got in to get the umbrella up. Just started to sprinkle but man has it gotten dark. The stars were out and you could barely catch a glimmer of the sun peaking up, but now you would swear it's a moonless midnight!


----------



## ZDC

With all the clouds and mist and fog it was almost dark till 7:15


----------



## vonfoust

Around 10am Saturday I saw a buck making his way through some brush down a ridge line. Not really what I was hoping for although definitely legal. Quit paying attention and scanned around. When I got back on him I realized he was limping pretty badly. Got the rifle up and waited for an opportunity. He was going to be down in a gully in which I would have no shot rather quickly by now. Took a shot that I normally wouldn't have but it felt like the right thing to do. 
Thought I saw him headed up the other side of the gully but got down and spent a half hour poking around, no blood no hair and wasn't confident of the shot. Next hour kind of grid searching and checking the other side of the creek where he was headed. Nothing.
Now, I'm sitting here replaying and wondering if he didn't just turn the other direction when I shot. I can't get back up there until Saturday but I'm going to go back to that stand then check the right side of the creek thoroughly before I leave. Bad part is that there could be 10 monster bucks going past me in the morning before I get down to check and I won't shoot with this nagging thought in my head.


----------



## 138104

I am thoroughly convinced a 30-06 is too much gun for deer. My buddy shot her at 7:10 today. Right behind the shoulder and exit wound was the size of my fist with guts hanging out. Great blood trail, but still went 150 yds. Tough critters.


----------



## dougell

I think hunting is dying a faster death than I originally thought.Few vehicles parked,sporatic shooting and even the road hunters seemed to be less enthusiastic.Yesterday was pretty miserable weather wise but Saturday was dead.It doesn't even seem like deer season.


----------



## jacobh

Wish that was the case around us Doug. So many down here it’s ridiculous


----------



## dougell

Perry24 said:


> I am thoroughly convinced a 30-06 is too much gun for deer. My buddy shot her at 7:10 today. Right behind the shoulder and exit wound was the size of my fist with guts hanging out. Great blood trail, but still went 150 yds. Tough critters.


I shot a doe yesterday with a .338 federal that I had rebored last year.I've seen a lot of dead deer over the years but never that kind of damage.My son shot a doe with a 6.5 creedmoor and 127gr Barness ttsx.Exit wound the size of a quarter and zero meat damage.I'm starting to like that cartridge more and more.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> I am thoroughly convinced a 30-06 is too much gun for deer. My buddy shot her at 7:10 today. Right behind the shoulder and exit wound was the size of my fist with guts hanging out. Great blood trail, but still went 150 yds. Tough critters.


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Well this isn't what you want to find









Younger deer ( probably 3.5 ).

Not sure if he was a casualty of opening day or not but coyotes got to his butt and his head was cut off.

Shot was decent, touch far back, but definitely should have been a quick death.
Not sure if the wound I'm pointing out with the stick is from a rifle or bow, entrance or exit. 

But my guess is that that the exit of a rifle 










No clue if whoever cut the head of killed it , found it , or was even there legally. I am on land that belongs to a club but they have a big problem with trespassers and poachers, so may be one of their kills.


----------



## j.d.m.

ZDC said:


> Well this isn't what you want to find
> View attachment 7746659
> 
> 
> Younger deer ( probably 3.5 ).
> 
> Not sure if he was a casualty of opening day or not but coyotes got to his butt and his head was cut off.
> 
> Shot was decent, touch far back, but definitely should have been a quick death.
> Not sure if the wound I'm pointing out with the stick is from a rifle or bow, entrance or exit.
> 
> But my guess is that that the exit of a rifle
> 
> View attachment 7746662
> 
> 
> No clue if whoever cut the head of killed it , found it , or was even there legally. I am on land that belongs to a club but they have a big problem with trespassers and poachers, so may be one of their kills.


That’s a wound from a 4 blade head by the looks. Sounds like too many probable situations to speculate if poached or found or hunted and lost. Shame to see that though, but it is easy to assume the worst when finding a deer with the head cut off. The numbers found like that increase when we keep getting 70° rut/ archery weather.


----------



## ZDC

j.d.m. said:


> That’s a wound from a 4 blade head by the looks. Sounds like too many probable situations to speculate if poached or found or hunted and lost. Shame to see that though, but it is easy to assume the worst when finding a deer with the head cut off. The numbers found like that increase when we keep getting 70° rut/ archery weather.


That's what I was thinking too, looked like a 4 balde head, but the problem is the deer didn't look or smell like it had been dead 2+ weeks. 

I didn't look at the other hole so it's hard to tell if it was rifle or bow


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Well this isn't what you want to find
> View attachment 7746659
> 
> 
> Younger deer ( probably 3.5 ).
> 
> Not sure if he was a casualty of opening day or not but coyotes got to his butt and his head was cut off.
> 
> Shot was decent, touch far back, but definitely should have been a quick death.
> Not sure if the wound I'm pointing out with the stick is from a rifle or bow, entrance or exit.
> 
> But my guess is that that the exit of a rifle
> 
> View attachment 7746662
> 
> 
> No clue if whoever cut the head of killed it , found it , or was even there legally. I am on land that belongs to a club but they have a big problem with trespassers and poachers, so may be one of their kills.


That deer is easily a couple weeks old and the scavenging is not from coyotes.


----------



## j.d.m.

Reminds me of the cabin my cousin’s family has up in Sullivan County. Across the street is state game lands and they are off the beaten path pretty good. The family has a telephone pole light in the middle of the back yard, and it’s probably a good 80 or so yards from the road. Every year throughs the year they find arrows stuck in the ground from people trying to shoot the deer from the road with a bow. This was back in the 80’s yet, so crossbows hadn’t been a thing, and they were always full length arrows, not bolts. Point is, people will do whatever means necessary to poach if they are committed to poaching. Crossbows today, with the speeds, compactness, and accuracy they achieve, make it that much easier. Not saying that was a crossbow kill, but in general, they tools available to poach, make it easy during daylight, out of season, in season, night. Just a shame it happens, and luckily, with some advancements n camera technology, it’s also easier to catch “some” folks depending on circumstances.


----------



## dougell

This is what a couple coyotes will do within a few hours of finding a fresh kill.







They always,100% of the time go in through the ribs and eat the organs.Domestic dogs and fx will pick at the hind quarters.Coyotes never do.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> This is what a couple coyotes will do within a few hours of finding a fresh kill.
> View attachment 7746693
> They always,100% of the time go in through the ribs and eat the organs.Domestic dogs and fx will pick at the hind quarters.Coyotes never do.


That's why I was thinking a few days old not much was eaten off of it. Only problem I have with the archery kill theory is that it didn't smell and the meat around the neck still has a decent amount of red color despite heavy rains yesterday and last 2 nights. Plus a few more last week. 

Very well could be a s few weeks old but approaching it , it didn't look like it had been there long. 


I'm contemplating contracting the game commission because of the head being missing and the problem with trespassers and poachers.


----------



## dougell

It may be worth a call but unless there's been similar occurences with some leads,they may not respond.There's a lot of dead deer laying around in the woods.


----------



## j.d.m.

If it’s a high frequency issue, call them. If they set up the decoy, if road hunting /poaching, It may be fun to see it all go down.
my buddy was up at bear camp last week, said the GC had a bear decoy out trying to get road poachers. May be worth the call.


----------



## nicko

Slow day up here in Genesee. Barely anybody out in the woods and is a result, very little deer movement. One deer cumulative between the three of us this morning. Set up now for the afternoon on the pipeline and had a single spike pop out. Snow falling as I type this.


----------



## nicko




----------



## dougell

Pretty rifle


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Pretty rifle


Just thinking the same. 
Mathias head just exploded


----------



## gberinger

Just a friendly reminder to wear your safety harness. Had my summit viper totally drop this morning while 18ft up. (Was in the process of climbing and just about to set the stand). Wet tree is the only thing I can think of as the cause- but it’s gone out one other time- so I think I am done with the climbers.

luckily caught the top section of the viper with my foot before both pieces made it down the tree and was able to recover - but not before my face smashed against the tree. Ended my hunt at 6:25 am and got to greet all the late arrivals on their walk in with a bloody face. Slightly concussed but here to tell the story… ended the Bradford 3-day rifle hunt with a bang to the face and no deer. (I did have a shooter buck under my stand on the opener but had already tagged my buck.)


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sometimes it's a really nice change of pace to completely alter the type of hunting you're used to. I certainly enjoy bow hunting and the more modern approach with stands, blinds, and food plots it's 90% of my deer hunting. Fine tuning access and habitat improvements the effort involved is more than a single hunt it's often a culmination of all year or multiple years of work. 

But I also have a love for the simplicity and often difficulty in a traditional rifle hunt in big mountains on foot. 

I got to explore some of Tiogas game lands and state forest over the weekend. I can't really speak to how many trucks were in parking lots but I can tell you I only saw 1 guy all weekend once I got more than a half mile away from them and was shocked at how few shots I heard. I probably over hiked and didn't receive any opening day deer movement only seeing a spike the first day, I'm not sure I heard a shot within a mile. I find it interesting how some areas of the woods can be torn up with sign in a very small areas and then have massive expanses off timber that look almost identical will appear like they haven't had a deer in them in weeks. Have I mentioned yet how much I hate mountain laurel. 

Sunday i tried a different area, there were actually several trucks at the gate but I figured most guys would hunt close because of the impending rain so I skipped back about 1.5mi before the sun came up and didn't even see a boot track from the day prior in any of the areas I covered. I hunted down a long drainage figuring since access was actually at the top most guys wouldn't drop in any significant elevation because of the drag back out. I jumped a small buck in a patch of Laurel and wasn't really finding any sign down low so at this point I was back about 3mi and broke up hill on a point behind a giant clear cut and started to wrap around the cut and down 1 bench. Just after the light rain started I caught 4 does in a big bowl on their feet but going absolutely nowhere. In 20min 3 of them never moved and a button buck had taken 2 steps, I had to either bump them or shoot one and since I had 2 dmap tags for that state forest area I took option #2. The biggest doe was 180yds and quartering away hard so I laid my pack down and shot prone off it making for an excellent rest. Took me about an hour to first quarter and then debone the meat. The heavy rain started the very second I slid the pack on to my shoulders. 2.5 miles later I was at the parking lot not a single other vehicle left and soaked to the bone. 

I could sign up and pay $150 to run a Spartan races to test my physical and mental toughness but a good long pack out in the rain will do the same for cheaper. If we get some snow before seasons end I'd likely slip back up for a day or two. 

Oh and we got to the cabin Friday and my wife decided she wanted to go out for a quick solo sit in NY and my son just begged to go with. They didn't see any deer but I was brimming with joy to see the family taking such an interest.





































Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> View attachment 7746828



Thats a fine looking stick of wood.. details please!


----------



## LetThemGrow

vonfoust said:


> Just thinking the same.
> Mathias head just exploded


What about FullMoon? 🥴


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> What about FullMoon?


I miss sproulman this time of year 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> I miss sproulman this time of year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Mentored hunters and camo diapers….he was a real treat!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Pa record buck poached


what i have been saying is happening. most of your nice bucks are poached or road hunted shot in dark or in your back yard or camp. dont know all info but i heard that big buck shot at tmi area in lancaster,pa. was POACHED by hunter that killed his buck in archery. i dont know why this is...




www.archerytalk.com





*








good to have lots of friends


i was BANNED.its good to know i have so many friends on here.sorry i could not get back to you sooner as i was just allowed back on here. have merry christmas if we dont talk before then. sproul:wink:




www.archerytalk.com




*


----------



## nicko

All the action was in the last three hours of the day… 2 o’clock to 5 o’clock. The closest deer was the spike and every other legal deer was 300 yards or more off… Ended the day seeing nine in those last three hours. 

I spent the first two days of the trip saying I only wanted to shoot a buck and passed on multiple does that were under 50 yards. Now i decide to shoot one, they’re all three footballs fields away.

Oh well… Still a full day left to knock down some potter county venison. Buck sightings have been limited to spikes and four pointers so far.

And I’m done farting around with the stand and sticks this trip. Staying on the ground now. Less fuss.


----------



## Mathias

Talk guns all ya like, no big deal to me. [emoji849]I get some of you guys are purists [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Thats a fine looking stick of wood.. details please!


Browning Hi Power in 30-06. My dad bought it in 1969 for $300. I had been hunting hard with it for 20 years and it looked like it had been hunted hard. Stock finish was cracked and detaching so I got it refinished a few years ago. Shiffers in Hamburg PA brought it back to life.


----------



## nicko

gberinger said:


> Just a friendly reminder to wear your safety harness. Had my summit viper totally drop this morning while 18ft up. (Was in the process of climbing and just about to set the stand). Wet tree is the only thing I can think of as the cause- but it’s gone out one other time- so I think I am done with the climbers.
> 
> luckily caught the top section of the viper with my foot before both pieces made it down the tree and was able to recover - but not before my face smashed against the tree. Ended my hunt at 6:25 am and got to greet all the late arrivals on their walk in with a bloody face. Slightly concussed but here to tell the story… ended the Bradford 3-day rifle hunt with a bang to the face and no deer. (I did have a shooter buck under my stand on the opener but had already tagged my buck.)


Wow!!! Glad to hear it wasn’t worse.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Hopefully it identified as steaks
> 
> There are a handful of does out there that are just massive. Hopefully I can take one or 2 of them. Its awesome to get one that big because it's like adding another buck to the freezer


I saw another giant doe in archery of 2020. I think they were a family group of a grandma, her daughter and the daughters 2 little ones, but the big Karen looked like a tank on legs too short for her body and definitely went 175lbs if not closer to 200lbs!. I was ground hunting and they came out right above me, like 15yds away through the hedgerow and I couldn't move a muscle. Out in the field they went and then grandma became skittish as though she knew something was off, as those big nannies are prone to do. She ended up broadside out in front of me at around 25-30yds but she was so alert and I knew she would have ducked and weaved like all hell at the sound of a string twang ...so I didn't even attempt a shot before she eventually led the group back in the woods. I never saw her again and wasn't surprised that I didn't.

One of the farm boys ended up shooting her in the gun season but she got away from him. Dad ended up happening upon her a few days later in a jungle of growth and said she was HUGE.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Perry24 said:


> I am thoroughly convinced a 30-06 is too much gun for deer. My buddy shot her at 7:10 today. Right behind the shoulder and exit wound was the size of my fist with guts hanging out. Great blood trail, but still went 150 yds. Tough critters.


30-06 is quite a bit of gun but the damage a 7mm does with ballistic tips is downright overkill!


----------



## huntin_addict

LetThemGrow said:


> Mentored hunters and camo diapers….he was a real treat!


He was a treat alright.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Browning Hi Power in 30-06. My dad bought it in 1969 for $300. I had been hunting hard with it for 20 years and it looked like it had been hunted hard. Stock finish was cracked and detaching so I got it refinished a few years ago. Shiffers in Hamburg PA brought it back to life.


My 30-30 could use a re-finishing from the abuse I've put it thorough since 94'. She ain't the prettiest tool in the gun cabinet anymore but she don't mind if you talk dirty to her either 

Not many guys seemed to be out this after but heard some shooting (14 shots). 4:55 through 4:58pm, 3 shots rang out just across the road at the start of the hollow I was in, a few hundred yards away. A similar thing happened a few seasons back but with more daylight left, 15 minutes after that shooting a fawn being trailed by a buck came from that same direction, but no such luck today. If anything resulted from it this time, I didn't hear it coming and it was getting too dark to see it unless it was 50yds or closer. 

Was the same spot I intended to sit on Saturday and was told 25 deer, all doe and fawns, came through it that day... which doesn't surprise me at all. Usually a decent spot to see something moving naturally but that wasn't this afternoon, sat it from noon to 5:01 and saw 0 deer.

Began my walk out at 5:01 and 5 more shots rang out between then and 5:05 from 2-3 more distant properties, how the hell they identified what they were shooting at is questionable.


















Dad ended up admiring a very nice treestand in the woods he was in when a doe got up and ran out into the field but he never had a shot. Sometime after he crossed the road and went to the same spot on a ridge I took a doe from in archery season. One of the farmers took a doe in there earlier today and somebody else took a shot at 1:03pm but dad didn't see anything while he was in there.


----------



## PAbigbear

Caught this guy in his bed at 0815 this morning. I was sitting in a stand I hung the Sunday you could archery hunt and heard a branch break down over the hill from me, but couldn't see whatever did it. The winds starting ripping soon after daylight so I didn't feel I'd have much luck up high and opted to climb down to get out of the wind and made it 30 yards from the stand when I took the shot. I saw him on Nov 7 out cruising, but he skirted me never coming closer than 47 yards. After the most agonizing season of my life I'm more than happy to tie my tag to him. 







0


----------



## jpinkerton

Nice deer bigbear. Is that a Remington 7600? I have a 760 GameMaster in .30-06 that belonged to my father. Great woods rifle that has harvested a lot of PA deer.


----------



## Zach75

dougell said:


> I think hunting is dying a faster death than I originally thought.Few vehicles parked,sporatic shooting and even the road hunters seemed to be less enthusiastic.Yesterday was pretty miserable weather wise but Saturday was dead.It doesn't even seem like deer season.


The best thing could happen for Pennsylvania deer hunting is for the number of hunters to be cut in half.


----------



## PAbigbear

jpinkerton said:


> Nice deer bigbear. Is that a Remington 7600? I have a 760 GameMaster in .30-06 that belonged to my father. Great woods rifle that has harvested a lot of PA deer.


Yep. This is a 7mm-08.


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> I think hunting is dying a faster death than I originally thought.Few vehicles parked,sporatic shooting and even the road hunters seemed to be less enthusiastic.Yesterday was pretty miserable weather wise but Saturday was dead.It doesn't even seem like deer season.


That sure isn't the case around here. It's definitely not the crowds of the late 90's, but there is literally people seemingly geverywhere. I didn't think there was many people around in bear season, then when you looked at the tracks in the snow, there wasn't much that wasn't covered several times and there's a lot more camps occupied now than there was then. I'm amazed at the number of out of state hunter's right now. Everywhere you look there's a truck from Vermont.


----------



## CBB

One of my boys ia getting into stock painting. This was a black tupperware savage redone in Coyote brown with black and white webbing.


----------



## nicko

First shots in the morning, ringing out in the distance. We have a good light coating of snow from last night.


----------



## nicko




----------



## ZDC

PAbigbear said:


> Caught this guy in his bed at 0815 this morning. I was sitting in a stand I hung the Sunday you could archery hunt and heard a branch break down over the hill from me, but couldn't see whatever did it. The winds starting ripping soon after daylight so I didn't feel I'd have much luck up high and opted to climb down to get out of the wind and made it 30 yards from the stand when I took the shot. I saw him on Nov 7 out cruising, but he skirted me never coming closer than 47 yards. After the most agonizing season of my life I'm more than happy to tie my tag to him.
> View attachment 7747306
> 0
> View attachment 7747305


Looks tasty


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys around the corner have a huge boar hanging….


----------



## dougell

I left work early for the first time this year and heard a loud hissing sound as soon as I pulled into my driveway.Two plugs didn't fix it so I never made it out.Around 4:30 Jordan called me to see if I'd help him drag another doe out.Sorry son,You're own your own tonight lol.He ended up having a small 8 point and 6 or 7 doe come past him.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Guys around the corner have a huge boar hanging….


Awesome bear but that one is going to taste terrible. You have to get them out of the hide and quartered and cooled as fast as checked in and legally allowed. Someone is going to have a cool mount and some rough eating table fare. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Awesome bear but that one is going to taste terrible. You have to get them out of the hide and quartered and cooled as fast as checked in and legally allowed. Someone is going to have a cool mount and some rough eating table fare.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing.Bears hold heat and if that fat leeches into the meat,it's gonna be awful.Bear meat is actually a delicacy and should be treated as such.


----------



## dougell

Zach75 said:


> The best thing could happen for Pennsylvania deer hunting is for the number of hunters to be cut in half.


That's the worse thing that could happen.There's strength in numbers and that strength is shrinking.The number of deer hunters has already dropped in half from the peak of the early 1980's.


----------



## nicko

A spike and 4 doe so far


----------



## j.d.m.

Well, we live in a state where people are voting in favor for our current financial situation for the good of our climate. We are also living amongst those same people who would rather eat synthetic lab grown meat instead of the real deal in favor of not killing those cute little furry friends. Hunting will eventually die off just not in my lifetime.


----------



## jacobh

I don’t think hunting will ever die off. Gov makes too much $$ off of it to allow it. Numbers in our areas are insane. Other places I guess not so much. The mountains got hurt when they killed off all the deer up there by allowing all the doe tags. They stopped that and now numbers are coming back. Down in my area they are doing the same thing they did to the mountains. They’re killing all the deer off and u til people stop buying the tags they’ll continue to sell that many. Once people get sick of not seeing deer and stop feeding them the funds by not buying tags and less hunters they change their tune like they did in the mountains. But until numbers drop and we don’t buy all the doe tags nothing will change. Guys on here and everywhere buy the tags and burn them. That’s great but do u think the Gov cares if u burn them as long as u paid them money for them?? Want to hurt them and get the point across?? Stop buying all the doe tags


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I don’t think hunting will ever die off. Gov makes too much $$ off of it to allow it. Numbers in our areas are insane. Other places I guess not so much. The mountains got hurt when they killed off all the deer up there by allowing all the doe tags. They stopped that and now numbers are coming back. Down in my area they are doing the same thing they did to the mountains. They’re killing all the deer off and u til people stop buying the tags they’ll continue to sell that many. Once people get sick of not seeing deer and stop feeding them the funds by not buying tags and less hunters they change their tune like they did in the mountains. But until numbers drop and we don’t buy all the doe tags nothing will change. Guys on here and everywhere buy the tags and burn them. That’s great but do u think the Gov cares if u burn them as long as u paid them money for them?? Want to hurt them and get the point across?? Stop buying all the doe tags


Scott,the PGC is an independent agency so the Gov't get's no money from hunters other than tax dollars.Hunter and P-R funds the PGC so they can be self-sustaining to manage the states wildlife.Every hunter that we lose is a lost voice when it comes to hunting and 2nd amendment rights.Just look at what's happened to the bear hunts in Maine and NJ.You never want to see hunters lose their voice and eventually we'll lose it.

I live and hunt in the WMU that had the lowest harvest rate in the entire state.Deer numbers did drop in the mid 2000's but it was because the habitat couldn't support them,not because they got shot off.The habitat has rebounded nicely in 2H but now it's going the other way because not enough deer are getting killed.I hunted til noon with about a dozen guys in an area with no shortage of deer.We put several drives on through laurel patches and clearcuts and moved a total of 5 deer without a shot being fired.I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't witness it.My son and I went back out after the rain let up for a while and each killed one within 10 minutes of being out there.Yesterday they hammered them just sitting in stands and on the ground.I'm out of freezer room right now.We've already killed 7 deer and 2 bears.We have 5 DMAP tags left and I'm gonna make sure every one is used because the deer need shot.Most hunters may not agree with me around here but the habitat tells me otherwise.

The decline of hunting is a very serious issue,not just for those who hunt but for the wildlife as well.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

@ Mathias, I'm assuming you saw that guy on a drive by along the road somewhere and not while hunting, because I'd imagine even you wouldn't pass that up?


----------



## Mathias

Crossed the road in front of us in mtns of Virginia. What a stud [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Habitat where we hunt in Genesee is thick as all get out. All the clear-cut areas have grown up into 20 foot tall tangles. We still see plenty of deer as long as we sit in the right spots but they can hunker down in the thick stuff and not leave until sundown.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Crossed the road in front of us in mtns of Virginia. What a stud [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So....I know you don't like deer killed with rifles, how about Chevy's? I think you missed a golden opportunity there.


----------



## nicko

Deer number two down for the trip. My buddys son just dropped a nice fat doe. Big bodied deer up here.

I’ve got three hours to see if I can add one more to the total.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> So....I know you don't like deer killed with rifles, how about Chevy's? I think you missed a golden opportunity there.


You saw the body on the guy right, golden opportunity to have to take the truck to the repair shop afterwards or have it towed there


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Between the early heat and a bad toothe I only hunted 4 or 5 days of archery in November. Even after the tooth was sorted, I was only out twice after and passed a decent buck, knew others were around but still didn't hunt more for them.

By this time in rifle season last year I was out for over 30hrs in 3 days and killed 2 of the 21 deer I saw. This season I've been out for 2 days at 15 1/2hrs and could have pulled the trigger but didn't. 
Could have hunted about half of Sunday in not more than a light rain at times till it got heavier around noon, but didn't feel like it. Could have hunted today, but didn't. 

I'm not sure what my issue is right now but I don't like it. Anybody else ever get into a funk like this?


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> So....I know you don't like deer killed with rifles, how about Chevy's? I think you missed a golden opportunity there.


Not sure where all this perceived “hatred” comes from? But y’all carry on.
I don’t rifle hunt or come to an archery site to read about it, but enjoy the comments, really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Deer number two down for the trip. My buddys son just dropped a nice fat doe. Big bodied deer up here.
> 
> I’ve got three hours to see if I can add one more to the total.


Good luck! Are these the last 3 hrs of your trip up there or are they the last 3 of the day.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> Good luck! Are these the last 3 hrs of your trip up there or are they the last 3 of the day.


Both.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> Scott,the PGC is an independent agency so the Gov't get's no money from hunters other than tax dollars.Hunter and P-R funds the PGC so they can be self-sustaining to manage the states wildlife.Every hunter that we lose is a lost voice when it comes to hunting and 2nd amendment rights.Just look at what's happened to the bear hunts in Maine and NJ.You never want to see hunters lose their voice and eventually we'll lose it.
> 
> I live and hunt in the WMU that had the lowest harvest rate in the entire state.Deer numbers did drop in the mid 2000's but it was because the habitat couldn't support them,not because they got shot off.The habitat has rebounded nicely in 2H but now it's going the other way because not enough deer are getting killed.I hunted til noon with about a dozen guys in an area with no shortage of deer.We put several drives on through laurel patches and clearcuts and moved a total of 5 deer without a shot being fired.I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't witness it.My son and I went back out after the rain let up for a while and each killed one within 10 minutes of being out there.Yesterday they hammered them just sitting in stands and on the ground.I'm out of freezer room right now.We've already killed 7 deer and 2 bears.We have 5 DMAP tags left and I'm gonna make sure every one is used because the deer need shot.Most hunters may not agree with me around here but the habitat tells me otherwise.
> 
> The decline of hunting is a very serious issue,not just for those who hunt but for the wildlife as well.


Doug I’d say your right in your area. My area is absolutely mobbed. Too many hunters for the land that’s available


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Not sure where all this perceived “hatred” comes from? But y’all carry on.
> I don’t rifle hunt or come to an archery site to read about it, but enjoy the comments, really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen....Thank You Matt...We have moderate on this site...Guess they need too step there game up 
,,I have know Hatred either..Im christain and like everyone..I saw immature comments about my self and you..
THANKS FOR IGNORE FEATURE HERE TOO DEAL WITH IMMATURE PEOPLE HERE!


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few clips from Mathias....


----------



## Mathias

Thanks FM64, I enjoy the guys here on this Pa thread, truly.
The rest of the site leaves a lot to be desired, but is a sign of the times. You take the good with the overwhelming bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> Amen....Thank You Matt...We have moderate on this site...Guess they need too step there game up
> ,,I have know Hatred either..Im christain and like everyone..I saw immature comments about my self and you..
> THANKS FOR IGNORE FEATURE HERE TOO DEAL WITH IMMATURE PEOPLE HERE!


Not sure there is an hatred, real or perceived, as much as it is some good ole' ribbing....I could be wrong, but this PA group has grown somewhat close, I know I feel like I KNOW several of you, even though I've only met a few.

As for mods stepping up our game, trust me rifle chatter isn't going to register on any of our collective radar and if that's a problem there are a few other sites to check out, but I can guarntee it's the same, even worse on many of those.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like you had some exciting encounters Matt


----------



## Straw

I don't post much but wanted to share my boys first buck. ANF big woods buck


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, that's awesome....congrats!! A good couple of days to have kids out, weather has been reasonable.


----------



## jacobh

Straw tell the little man congrats!!! That’s a great buck. So happy for u both


----------



## PAbigbear

Straw said:


> I don't post much but wanted to share my boys first buck. ANF big woods buck
> View attachment 7747761


What a beautiful first buck! Congratulations to the young man! And you to, dad.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Straw said:


> I don't post much but wanted to share my boys first buck. ANF big woods buck
> View attachment 7747761


That's awesome! We all can agree seeing kids smiling over big bucks is an awesome sight 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> A few clips from Mathias....


Tauntohawk is going to want to plan a visit to those back fields hahaha


----------



## ZDC

Straw said:


> I don't post much but wanted to share my boys first buck. ANF big woods buck
> View attachment 7747761


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

I went to the gun shop today and saw a 45 cal flintlock pistol that wasn't there last time. Didn't buy it but if it was a 50 cal I would have bought it on the spot.

( This is why I have no spending money 😂)


----------



## B Roberts

Tag


----------



## LetThemGrow

B Roberts said:


> Tag


That’s what you apply to a deer upon harvest.

Also a game children used to play.


----------



## B Roberts

LetThemGrow said:


> That’s what you apply to a deer upon harvest.
> 
> Also a game children used to play.


No longer needed in Ohio


----------



## Aspade17

Thought you guys might like this. Had a buddy send me this picture who hunts the other side of the mountain from my family’s property. 
Asked me if I knew anything about it. My uncle actually raises Emu’s, and had 2 get out with only one returning. We’ve all heard of invasive wild hogs, but how’s this for a new off season hunting experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good place to record the next annoying Liberty, Liberty, L-I-b-e-r-t-y commercial. Throw in *Doug *and we have a set!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Another awesome time at camp in Gods country, Potter county! Our camp managed 4 buck on opening day, I was blessed with a beautiful 10 point. 
Truly is a special place up there.


----------



## jacobh

Great bucks congrats to u all


----------



## DV1

jacobh said:


> I don’t think hunting will ever die off. Gov makes too much $$ off of it to allow it.


They once thought the same thing about smoking cigarettes.


----------



## dougell

HNTRDAVE said:


> Another awesome time at camp in Gods country, Potter county! Our camp managed 4 buck on opening day, I was blessed with a beautiful 10 point.
> Truly is a special place up there.
> View attachment 7748075
> 
> View attachment 7748076


Now that's a meat pole.Didn't see that in 1980.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Another awesome time at camp in Gods country, Potter county! Our camp managed 4 buck on opening day, I was blessed with a beautiful 10 point.
> Truly is a special place up there.
> View attachment 7748075
> 
> View attachment 7748076


Love those meat pole pictures...can't get the guys at my camp to get behind that notion as they want to run right to the processor.

I know I've asked before Dave, where about in Potter is your camp and hunting take place?


----------



## wildcatter109

B Roberts said:


> No longer needed in Ohio


Unfortunately this is true, we have become a poacher friendly state, they never did, now they don't have to, sad to see how hunting has evolved! Most hunters for that matter!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Love those meat pole pictures...can't get the guys at my camp to get behind that notion as they want to run right to the processor.
> 
> I know I've asked before Dave, where about in Potter is your camp and hunting take place?


Joe, camp is located just below Conrad.


----------



## LetThemGrow

HNTRDAVE said:


> Another awesome time at camp in Gods country, Potter county! Our camp managed 4 buck on opening day, I was blessed with a beautiful 10 point.
> Truly is a special place up there.
> View attachment 7748075
> 
> View attachment 7748076


Awesome!!! Never got to experience deer camp…


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Joe, camp is located just below Conrad.


Pretty far SW of us as we're just outside of Gold...congrats on a great week, much better than the guys at our place. One 7 point, 1 doe so far...all hunkered down in the rain now.


----------



## ZDC

HNTRDAVE said:


> Another awesome time at camp in Gods country, Potter county! Our camp managed 4 buck on opening day, I was blessed with a beautiful 10 point.
> Truly is a special place up there.
> View attachment 7748075
> 
> View attachment 7748076


They look tasty


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure there is an hatred, real or perceived, as much as it is some good ole' ribbing....I could be wrong, but this PA group has grown somewhat close, I know I feel like I KNOW several of you, even though I've only met a few.


I have the same sentiments and have no ill will towards anyone, but some people have much thinner skin than others. 

Were one big happy dysfunctional convoluted family in here. 

I feel like I know some of you as well or at the least the kind of guys you are and just like some of my biologically related family members, I don't like some of you very much either


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> They look tasty


Sometimes I think you'd say the same thing about some deer raisins if they had peanut butter spread on them


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sometimes I think you'd say the same thing about some deer raisins if they had peanut butter spread on them


Is it the good peanut butter where you gotta stir in the oil or the fake stuff. 😂


----------



## Gene94

ZDC said:


> Is it the good peanut butter where you gotta stir in the oil or the fake stuff. [emoji23]


Gotta be Jif lol.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Cheers fellas


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Cheers fellas
> View attachment 7748452


Never tried it but I'm always up for new whiskey. My recent goto has been Jamesons Black Barrell but splurge bottle is Jamesons 18.


----------



## jpinkerton

What a POS. Hopefully they can find this scumbag.









Pennsylvania Game Commission trying to identify man accused of shooting deer from Marshall Township parking lot


The Pennsylvania Game Commission needs the public's help identifying a man who it says went on an illegal hunt.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Mathias

and he had time to get back to the bar and brag up his hunt with his pals. 😡


----------



## Billy H

That truck is unique very easily identified. I’m sure someone of his character has some folks that would love to turn him in. That clown will be caught before too long.


----------



## ZDC

What a POS ,hope he gets caught.

It's people like that, that ruin hunting for everyone else.


----------



## jacobh

Driving away they got a pic of license plate. He’s cooked!!! God people are idiots and do such stupid things. This world is so messed up


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow it is windy here this morning….


----------



## j.d.m.

My trail cams have shown no movement in last 2 days. Not even the regular fawns and doe. Kinda weird to only get the check-in pics and that’s it.


----------



## j.d.m.

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow it is windy here this morning….
> 
> View attachment 7748674


Good luck..


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow it is windy here this morning….
> 
> View attachment 7748674


I'd rather be out there than in here


----------



## Mathias

I was hoping to bowhunt this morning, tired of all the wind.


----------



## LetThemGrow

j.d.m. said:


> My trail cams have shown no movement in last 2 days. Not even the regular fawns and doe. Kinda weird to only get the check-in pics and that’s it.


Been slow here too basically moving during darkness. Thought maybe after weather shift I could catch something headed to bed at first light but not looking that way…


----------



## Mathias

Friday is looking great.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Friday is looking great.


It's a little warm for my liking but it should be good


----------



## vonfoust

jpinkerton said:


> What a POS. Hopefully they can find this scumbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Game Commission trying to identify man accused of shooting deer from Marshall Township parking lot
> 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Game Commission needs the public's help identifying a man who it says went on an illegal hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


_It is against the law to hunt from a vehicle. It's also against the law to hunt, shoot, trap, take, chase, or disturb wildlife within 150 yards of any occupied residence, camp, industrial, or commercial building without the permission of the occupants. _

Not to mention 1am_ _


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> It's a little warm for my liking but it should be good


not me any longer. I like 50 degree days all season!


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> Cheers fellas
> View attachment 7748452


I'll have to try that one. Just tried 1792 and while it was ok for the price I'm sticking with Makers Mark so far.


----------



## Mathias

vonfoust said:


> I'll have to try that one. Just tried 1792 and while it was ok for the price I'm sticking with Makers Mark so far.


We checked out the distillery last week. Cool place. The other offerings were too strong for my liking.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> not me any longer. I like 50 degree days all season!


I like to walk around a lot. Anything warmer than 45 I get all sweaty


----------



## nicko

Good morning to slowly pick my way along the steep backside of this mountain


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Good morning to slowly pick my way along the steep backside of this mountain
> View attachment 7748738


My calfs hurt just looking at that


----------



## nicko

Best advent calendar ever!!!!

Day #1


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Who the hell starts a deer drive with less than an hour of daylight left during the time of day when deer are most likely to move on their own? Sometimes I love hunting in Pa!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Best advent calendar ever!!!!
> 
> Day #1
> 
> View attachment 7749014
> View attachment 7749015


I guess a guy has to stay warm while hunting on a cold day like today somehow, but the question is... did you see any deer or were you so tooted you didn't care if you did or you didn't?


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I guess a guy has to stay warm while hunting on a cold day like today somehow, but the question is... did you see any deer or were you so tooted you didn't care if you did or you didn't?



Ha ha ha!!!! Wife just gave me the whiskey calendar an hour ago. 

The hunt earlier was a bust.....not even a tail. Sign almost non-existant.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Me and pops planning to hunt all day tomorrow. Hopefully something is moving and dad gets a crack at one after going deerless last year and thus far this year. 
looking like a hot hands morning for sure!


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Ha ha ha!!!! Wife just gave me the whiskey calendar an hour ago.
> 
> The hunt earlier was a bust.....not even a tail. Sign almost non-existant.


Your behind a few days, go ahead and catch up before replying on AT


----------



## LetThemGrow

My favorite trail cam footage of the year is the rut…here is a compilation from this year. I didn’t add background music as there’s plenty of vocalization…bump up your volume.


----------



## LostnWoods1

That was cool I killed my buck on Nov 4th. And that got me pumped up again.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Really really cool montage, how many cams are you running on video? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice compilation of trail cam content as usual. Mine would consist mostly of neighbors dog, father in law in his side x side cruising, and all other critters except deer..lol. 
Seriously though, enjoyed that collection as usual.


----------



## nicko

j.d.m. said:


> Nice compilation of trail cam content as usual. Mine would consist mostly of neighbors dog, father in law in his side x side cruising, and all other critters except deer..lol.
> Seriously though, enjoyed that collection as usual.


my compilation would include:


Leaf blowers
hikers
bikers
Dogs

I should be selling balloons and hotdogs on the mountain. because it often feels more like a carnival some days than hunting.


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Really really cool montage, how many cams are you running on video?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Too many. 🥴


----------



## Mathias

Exciting hunt this morning. At this point meat hunting, thinking the “rut” for the most part is over, not that I ever saw any, lol.
Had a nice doe at 18yds early on, when my “buddy” the spike came to hang out close by and stare at me. He never spooks, just watches me, does the head Bob trying to scent me and ultimately walks off, after any shot opportunities are gone.
Two more spikes came by. At that point I was mighty cold and started preparing to climb down. Heard a noise to my left and a huge doe materialized. I grabbed my bow, clipped my release on and hoped…
Seconds later she bolts right past me. I hear grunting and a *shooter* comes running in and proceeds to chase her around the thicket.
While she eventually led him off, I feel satisfied. Finally on 2 December I saw a great buck activity chasing a doe.
It’s a good location, it’s been a tough year, but it’s only a matter of time til I connect with one of these big guys.







My bud:


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Exciting hunt this morning. At this point meat hunting, thinking the “rut” for the most part is over, not that I ever saw any, lol.
> Had a nice doe at 18yds early on, when my “buddy” the spike came to hang out close by and stare at me. He never spooks, just watches me, does the head Bob trying to scent me and ultimately walks off, after any shot opportunities are gone.
> Two more spikes came by. At that point I was mighty cold and started preparing to climb down. Heard a noise to my left and a huge doe materialized. I grabbed my bow, clipped my release on and hoped…
> Seconds later she bolts right past me. I hear grunting and a *shooter* comes running in and proceeds to chase her around the thicket.
> While she eventually led him off, I feel satisfied. Finally on 2 December I saw a great buck activity chasing a doe.
> It’s a good location, it’s been a tough year, but it’s only a matter of time til I connect with one of these big guys.
> View attachment 7749372
> My bud:
> View attachment 7749373


That's a pretty big bodied spike ( considering the fact he is only probably .5 year old )


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, 2 of the 3 were quite large. There are some _really _good bucks here, now if I could only shoot one! 
After the gun season, I’ll be moving a stand, moved it recently but not happy with location (not the one from today)


----------



## Mathias

Great video *LTG, *always like your clips.


----------



## tdj8686

LetThemGrow said:


> My favorite trail cam footage of the year is the rut…here is a compilation from this year. I didn’t add background music as there’s plenty of vocalization…bump up your volume.


The buck at 7:25 and 7:51 has a big lump on the side of his neck.


----------



## LetThemGrow

tdj8686 said:


> The buck at 7:25 and 7:51 has a big lump on the side of his neck.


Yeah I saw that but wasn’t sure what to make of it. Haven’t seen him in person. Any ideas?


----------



## tdj8686

LetThemGrow said:


> Yeah I saw that but wasn’t sure what to make of it. Haven’t seen him in person. Any ideas?


I think hes storing apples in there for the winter.


----------



## tdj8686

tdj8686 said:


> I think hes storing apples in there for the winter.


Haha really not sure. I have seen some deer with bumps and lumps in the head/neck area before.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Could tumors of some sort.....

Our camp seems to be winding down....at this point two buck (both smaller 7's), two doe to the processor, two doe hit that wen undiscovered and I really can't keep track of the misses, I think 5; but I haven't been there just trying to keep pace with the group text chain. Both of my younger brothers are there now and I would guess will be the only ones hunting this evening and perhaps tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Yeah I saw that but wasn’t sure what to make of it. Haven’t seen him in person. Any ideas?


Could have gotten into fights and have an infection


----------



## tdj8686

Took this deer on 11/02. Another public land buck. I think he is #12 from the same tree. Maybe #11….


----------



## Johnboy60

tdj8686 said:


> Took this deer on 11/02. Another public land buck. I think he is #12 from the same tree. Maybe #11….


Congrats. Nice buck.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Could tumors of some sort.....
> 
> Our camp seems to be winding down....at this point two buck (both smaller 7's), two doe to the processor, two doe hit that wen undiscovered and I really can't keep track of the misses, I think 5; but I haven't been there just trying to keep pace with the group text chain. Both of my younger brothers are there now and I would guess will be the only ones hunting this evening and perhaps tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


Not being critical and maybe I'm thinking of someone else but those guys seem to wound a crap ton of deer.


----------



## ZDC

tdj8686 said:


> Took this deer on 11/02. Another public land buck. I think he is #12 from the same tree. Maybe #11….


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Speaking of looking tasty got this decent one 









Corn fed 3.5 year old, nothing to complain about


----------



## Johnboy60

Congrats Z


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Not being critical and maybe I'm thinking of someone else but those guys seem to wound a crap ton of deer.


It’s been a rough year for some of them…


----------



## CBB

Killed a doe tonight


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> Killed a doe tonight


Pics?


----------



## AjPUNISHER

The farmers had a pretty good first day, at any rate, all taken this week: a big 10, an 8, 2 7's, a 6 and a 5 that I know of at the moment. At least 2 of them were taken from the area I was in today and I may have passed on both during archery season.

As for today, 20° start and was a pretty nice day weather wise. Saw 2 doe at 7:30 but didn't have a clear shot. Got bored around 1:30pm and went for a walk to setup for the afternoon where I stayed till dark. No other deer seen.

Heard 16 shots today, all but 3 were in the same county. The closest 3 came from a neighboring property within a few hundred yards of where dad was, but he saw no deer at all today.

We saw one doe on the ride home in a field immediately above where we hunted today, made the turn and saw 5 more deer in another field, both un-hunted properties.

Tomorrow's weather looks like **** between a most of the day rain and warm temps. I'll be waiting to see how hard the rain is in the morning and I doubt dad will hunt any part of the day.


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on the kills. I may get out with the bow tomorrow afternoon if rain isn’t too bad. No desire to sit n steady rain at sunrise, and freeze.


----------



## Johnboy60

I’m heading out tomorrow after the rain stops. I’ll be carrying my 7mm German Mauser that I’ve been using for 50 years now. Dad “sporterized” this one for me when I was 12 yrs. old for my first year hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

Johnboy60 said:


> I’m heading out tomorrow after the rain stops. I’ll be carrying my 7mm German Mauser that I’ve been using for 50 years now. Dad “sporterized” this one for me when I was 12 yrs. old for my first year hunting.
> 
> View attachment 7749749


Love it. I usually hunt with a 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser that I read an article on "sporterizing" when I was about 13. My Dad encouraged me to go for it and I bought one at a gun show and had the work done. Local gunsmith was so happy that a kid was doing this that he jeweled the bolt for free when all I had the money for was cutting and turning bolt and cutting barrel down. I've asked multiple times if my Dad actually paid the guy on a wink wink "let the kid think things" but he's never fessed up.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Exciting hunt this morning. At this point meat hunting, thinking the “rut” for the most part is over, not that I ever saw any, lol.
> Had a nice doe at 18yds early on, when my “buddy” the spike came to hang out close by and stare at me. He never spooks, just watches me, does the head Bob trying to scent me and ultimately walks off, after any shot opportunities are gone.
> Two more spikes came by. At that point I was mighty cold and started preparing to climb down. Heard a noise to my left and a huge doe materialized. I grabbed my bow, clipped my release on and hoped…
> Seconds later she bolts right past me. I hear grunting and a *shooter* comes running in and proceeds to chase her around the thicket.
> While she eventually led him off, I feel satisfied. Finally on 2 December I saw a great buck activity chasing a doe.
> It’s a good location, it’s been a tough year, but it’s only a matter of time til I connect with one of these big guys.
> View attachment 7749372
> My bud:
> View attachment 7749373


Thanks Matt for using the weapon of that archers prefer,,,This is archerytalk isnt??


----------



## ZDC

Heres a little better picture


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> Heres a little better picture
> View attachment 7749757
> 
> View attachment 7749758


Looks tasty!


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> Looks tasty!


Thank you


----------



## CBB

2 little ones were behind her. She stopped at 75 and was facing me. Covered the head becauce the damage was not photo worthy. 

90lbs dressed weight. (Have a scale)


----------



## Johnboy60

full moon64 said:


> Thanks Matt for using the weapon of that archers prefer,,,This is archerytalk isnt??


This archer prefers a rifle during the regular firearms season. I’ll get the bow back out if need be when Archery season opens back up after Christmas.


----------



## Bucket

You know gang, i haven't been on here for about a week or so and just caught up on the new posts. I had been tempted to comment on a half dozen posts, but decided it wasnt worth it. 

Dont know if i am just getting crotchety in my older years, but no matter, i will see you all next fall.


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> View attachment 7749896
> 
> 
> 2 little ones were behind her. She stopped at 75 and was facing me. Covered the head becauce the damage was not photo worthy.
> 
> 90lbs dressed weight. (Have a scale)


Looks tasty
Probably my favorite cut of meat from any animal is a does backstraps.


----------



## Mr. October

We have very poor service in camp and I use the week of rifle camp to detox a bit from technology. As such, I haven’t checked the thread since Thanksgiving. I’ll catch up later but for the camp we’ve bagged 2 decent bucks, 2 antlerless deer, and a bear. I personally have not seen a lot of deer. In fact only 3 in the field with one being a really nice buck. So far unable to fill my antlerless tag but giving it one last go before the rain gets too bad today. 

That said, I spent Saturday and Sunday guiding some new hunters. Big learning curve with them. We didn’t hunt Wednesday in the pouring rain. We spent Tuesday afternoon getting a bear out of the woods so ultimately I really haven’t spent that much time really trying to hunt for myself. I don’t need another deer so don’t really care but a couple folks in camp have pretty empty freezers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

full moon64 said:


> Thanks Matt for using the weapon of that archers prefer,,,This is archerytalk isnt??


Who said when weren't firing blanks and dropping arrows down the barrel, like one of those "airbows" , but in 308


Air bow people are archers too right... guys ?


----------



## Mathias

Taking my old “bow” out Monday. Taking out the whole herd. Go big or stay home.


----------



## Billy H

OH Darn


----------



## Mathias

For you western Pa guys, I used to go to camp out near Warriors Mark (?) The folks that owned it called it “Pinchy“. Is that an area out there or was it just a camp name?


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Taking my old “bow” out Monday. Taking out the whole herd. Go big or stay home.
> View attachment 7749901


Cooked to perfection 😋


----------



## 138104

Bucket said:


> You know gang, i haven't been on here for about a week or so and just caught up on the new posts. I had been tempted to comment on a half dozen posts, but decided it wasnt worth it.
> 
> Dont know if i am just getting crotchety in my older years, but no matter, i will see you all next fall.


What about late archery or are you tagged out?


----------



## 138104

A friend sent me this picture of where he hunted yesterday. This is part of the AT that crosses SGL. I have no idea how he was planning to get a deer out…lol! Surprisingly, he didn’t see another hunter. [emoji1787]


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> A friend sent me this picture of where he hunted yesterday. This is part of the AT that crosses SGL. I have no idea how he was planning to get a deer out…lol! Surprisingly, he didn’t see another hunter. [emoji1787]


Looks like one of those places where the only realistic option is to be prepared to cut up the deer in the field / debone and pack it out.


----------



## Bucket

Perry24 said:


> What about late archery or are you tagged out?


Nope. Still have a couple doe tags. I'll be back out after Christmas, and might even take the gun for a walk before its all over.

Its some of the comments here that have me feeling crotchety. Best to step away and save some aggravation.


----------



## nicko

Forecast is showing a break in the rain in this area between 1pm and 3pm today. Might be able to squeeze a few hours in.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> A friend sent me this picture of where he hunted yesterday. This is part of the AT that crosses SGL. I have no idea how he was planning to get a deer out…lol! Surprisingly, he didn’t see another hunter. [emoji1787]


Getting a deer out of there would suck
Almost be easier to pack it out


----------



## J_Burk

I’ve been thinking more and more about packing deer out instead of dragging them. For those that do it, is there a pack you recommend?

Are you just quartering and packing or do you completely debone then pack?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> A friend sent me this picture of where he hunted yesterday. This is part of the AT that crosses SGL. I have no idea how he was planning to get a deer out…lol! Surprisingly, he didn’t see another hunter. [emoji1787]


Looks like the onX coordinates to a good rattlesnake season spot and that's about it 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Bucket said:


> Nope. Still have a couple doe tags. I'll be back out after Christmas, and might even take the gun for a walk before its all over.
> 
> Its some of the comments here that have me feeling crotchety. Best to step away and save some aggravation.


Bucket I wouldn't worry about it, some of my families comments at Thanksgiving dinner make me feel crotchety so some mild online annoyance is to be expected 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Found this on the back of an old mount in a storage locker in Oley area. Maybe someone knows who this guy was.


----------



## Billy H

The mount😜


----------



## AjPUNISHER

full moon64 said:


> Thanks Matt for using the weapon of that archers prefer,,,This is archerytalk isnt??


I bit my tongue last night because I had to go put down the last horse you nearly beat to death, and can't afford another one right now, but I guess I'm feeling more crotchety today. Thank you to Bucket for reminding me of that word by the way!

A few others don't like seeing guntalk around here this time of year either but for a lack of better words, they put up with it for the time being. As do people on other threads and hunting sites when gun season(s) occur.

A side from a very few hunters still using bows during the gun season in Pa right now (and almost none of them sharing what occurred on a hunt), this thread would be nearly dead from before Thanksgiving till after Christmas every year. More over, this thread would have half as many pages as it does without the plethora of everything else mentioned here all year long, but you only single out the deer gun season when much of the rest also has nothing to do with archery?

I'm glad we gun hunters could at least give you something to complain about (for the short time gun season occurs) because it doesn't appear that your contributing archery hunting related talk right now either. And before you say it, yes, we know your probably not bow hunting during the gun season right now because the orange you're required to wear would give away your spot. 

Hard to talk current archery hunting in Pa right now when the majority are using guns.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Billy H said:


> Found this on the back of an old mount in a storage locker in Oley area. Maybe someone knows who this guy was.
> View attachment 7750176





Billy H said:


> The mount😜
> 
> View attachment 7750182


No idea but that's a neat find. From what I see it also looks like people overestimated deer weight back in 44' as well?


----------



## Gene94

AjPUNISHER said:


> No idea but that's a neat find. From what I see it also looks like people overestimated deer weight back in 44' as well? [emoji38]


Or they only had one size of taxidermy forms[emoji1]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

As I am pretty much an archery only for all seasons and all critters. Aside from dabbling in foot trapping for bobcat during the late archery season, I don’t mind the gun talk. I don’t gun hunt anymore, and not saying I wouldn’t again, but hunting is hunting, especially for big game in PA. Still nice to see and hear the stories afield during the deer and bear seasons regardless.


----------



## Mathias

Not necessarily feeling the need to ‘defend‘ myself right now, but since I was referenced in that anti-gun talk post, I feel guilty by association. The author has his beliefs and I won’t hate him for that.
We seem to be a rather tight knit group here. We frequently share pics outside of the realm of “bow hunting”, I certainly know I’m guilty of it. If someone disliles my posts, their best remedy is to utilize the *ignore* feature. I’ve only felt the need to do so once in the Pa thread, but use it routinely on AT.
Gun kill posts or talk aren’t going to drive me away, especially when someone share’s a youth or Spouse hunt. Family is everything.
Heck I’ve offered to meet up and share what I have with like minded members here on multiple occasions. Maybe my _hatred_ of gun hunters scares em away. 🤣


----------



## nicko

I’ve pulled back with posting and sharing as much as before because I got tired of having my hunting critiqued by people who never even saw the property that I hunt. But I appreciate everyone who chooses to share and post pictures because without sharing hunt stories and pictures of where we hunt, This thread would be pretty much boring and useless.

That said, I am currently out with the vile thunder stick. If I shoot something back here, this is not a drag-em-out kind of spot. I’ve never cut one up to pack it out but I guess there’s a first time for everything if it gets to that point.


----------



## Mathias

Rain has moved out, now it’s time to hit the stand, with my weapon of choice. Hope to share a pic or 2 later…..


----------



## muzzypower

Don’t let the crap infiltrate this thread guys. I love creeping your thread every year. I’m in western ny and hunt pa here n there. I enjoy staying up to date on whats going on in the timber down there.


----------



## nicko

Band of rain showing up on the weather radar. Hitting my area in about 15 to 30 minutes and sticking around until 530. Looks like it’s gonna be an early afternoon.


----------



## Marlin1938

Johnboy60 said:


> This archer prefers a rifle during the regular firearms season. I’ll get the bow back out if need be when Archery season opens back up after Christmas.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

How was the hunting today?

Buddy of mine who lives down the road took the nicest buck he's ever gotten in over 30yrs of hunting, a 16" wide 8pt on opening day.
Hasn't been seeing much and was back out today...said the weather was terrible.

Dad didn't hunt today as expected. I wanted to hit this morning but it was raining hard enough before daylight that I opted to go back to bed. Breaks in the rain for a bout 2-3hrs but between the 55 degree temp and the winds I didn't feel like going, so I didn't.


----------



## ZDC

Well when there was 10 minutes of legal light left I started to head back but took a detour to see if I could catch a doe feeding by the pond. 

Coming over the hill I saw the back of a big deer and I thought, nice, and I crept in for the kill. I stood up, and to my surprise, what I thought was going to be a big doe turned out to be a nice 8 point. I slowly backed out and he never knew I was there. I'm going to try and get my dad on him hopefully some time soon, but if not. Next year he is going to be one to look out for. ( He probably would score 100-110, a good big bigger than the one I shot yesterday, and only 150 yards from where I shot mine yesterday )


----------



## nicko

I saw nothing but pulled out of the woods by 4:00 due to the rain......and glad I did. I was driving home in a downpour. No way I would have wanted to be stuck in the woods waiting that out. I had the treestand umbrella in my pack but just had no desire to deal with rain.


----------



## jlh42581

I've not hunted a grand total of an hour this firearms season. Two things...

No more public land openers. Pretty sure I'm done buying doe tags as I just have no motivation to shoot one anywhere I hunt.


----------



## Johnboy60

Saw four tails. Took a good walk and found a couple places that look promising for Archery stands.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> The mount😜
> 
> View attachment 7750182


Is it just me or does that mount plaque with hooves look like the buck is giving the bird four times?

Look at the penmanship / cursive writing on that tag. A lost art. I did an internet search on his name ..... if he's still alive, he'd be 90.


----------



## 138104

My son went out after the rain stopped, but then the winds picked up. I set up the Christmas tree…lol!

Tomorrow looks great. Good luck to those who head out!


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Is it just me or does that mount plaque with hooves look like the buck is giving the bird four times?
> 
> Look at the penmanship / cursive writing on that tag. A lost art. I did an internet search on his name ..... if he's still alive, he'd be 90.


Hey, it's hard to write cursive with a pen on a piece of plastic paper


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> I’ve pulled back with posting and sharing as much as before because I got tired of having my hunting critiqued by people who never even saw the property that I hunt. But I appreciate everyone who chooses to share and post pictures because without sharing hunt stories and pictures of where we hunt, This thread would be pretty much boring and useless.
> 
> That said, I am currently out with the vile thunder stick. If I shoot something back here, this is not a drag-em-out kind of spot. I’ve never cut one up to pack it out but I guess there’s a first time for everything if it gets to that point.
> View attachment 7750212


I couldn't tell you how many posts on this site I've started to reply to over the years, only to end up deleting them instead 

Critique your hunting, I wouldn't dare, especially during the gun season. Many years back I had so many guys going back and forth through the woods behind me, about 100 or so yards out and where I'd expect deer to come through, that I was getting pissed off and had given up watching that way. Someone else on here would have probably asked why I stayed there instead of moving elsewhere, but I stayed. About the last hour to hour and a half before dark another guy headed down into the woods through there. If I remember right, it wasn't more than 15-20 minutes after, that I heard a branch snap and turned to see one of my best bucks to date coming right to me. He had crossed right over the path all those guys had been walking in the snow that day and also where one of them had drug a deer out.

Since that day I have never forgotten how much doubt I had about even seeing a deer before he appeared, but it's helped me keep faith in the motto that anything can happen.


----------



## Johnboy60

Perry24 said:


> My son went out after the rain stopped, but then the winds picked up. I set up the Christmas tree…lol!
> 
> Tomorrow looks great. Good luck to those who head out!


I don’t think you can hunt tomorrow?


----------



## Mathias

Sunny when I st. then got soaked, then the sun came back out. saw no deer.
But it’s Saturday in 5C, who knows how many have pushed the properties looking for their “lost dog” today.


----------



## Mathias

One week survivor 🤞🏻


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I couldn't tell you how many posts on this site I've started to reply to over the years, only to end up deleting them instead


Nevermind


----------



## rogersb

Saw 5 doe and a spike but it was wet so I was about on top of them before they jumped up and ran off. No shots. Did find a couple sheds. They were only a few feet apart. This one wasn't chewed up bad, the other was only barely half an antler.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I couldn't tell you how many posts on this site I've started to reply to over the years, only to end up deleting them instead
> 
> Critique your hunting, I wouldn't dare, especially during the gun season. Many years back I had so many guys going back and forth through the woods behind me, about 100 or so yards out and where I'd expect deer to come through, that I was getting pissed off and had given up watching that way. Someone else on here would have probably asked why I stayed there instead of moving elsewhere, but I stayed. About the last hour to hour and a half before dark another guy headed down into the woods through there. If I remember right, it wasn't more than 15-20 minutes after, that I heard a branch snap and turned to see one of my best bucks to date coming right to me. He had crossed right over the path all those guys had been walking in the snow that day and also where one of them had drug a deer out.
> 
> Since that day I have never forgotten how much doubt I had about even seeing a deer before he appeared, but it's helped me keep faith in the motto that anything can happen.


" Anything can happen in the woods" 

This is exactly why I like to spot and stalk so much, you never know what you will stumble upon. 

The buck I shot yesterday, I had gotten up 10 minutes till end of legal shooting and was walking to see if I could stumble upon anything. I planned to circle out around a small patch of trees and work into the wind. 

As I crested the hill and I see a deer running full speed at me, like full sprint, the deer stopped at 100 because wind was blowing right to him. He turned broadside and I decided that he was nice enough to take 

Shot him 50 yards from where I had been hunkered down for 2 hours. 

You told me what was about to play out 5 minutes before it happened I would have never believed you. But this is a perfect example of how when hunting anything can happen. And why I try to get out any chance I get.


----------



## ZDC

rogersb said:


> Saw 5 doe and a spike but it was wet so I was about on top of them before they jumped up and ran off. No shots. Did find a couple sheds. They were only a few feet apart. This one wasn't chewed up bad, the other was only barely half an antler.
> View attachment 7750396


Sorry , I was out in the woods and needed some calcium 😂


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Look at the penmanship / cursive writing on that tag. A lost art.


Agreed!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Johnboy60 said:


> I don’t think you can hunt tomorrow?


I didn’t think you could either?


----------



## jacobh

Nov 27th was the last


----------



## Bearbrian

Billy H said:


> Found this on the back of an old mount in a storage locker in Oley area. Maybe someone knows who this guy was.
> View attachment 7750176


that is the township and county where I grew up/where my mom lives. I’ll ask some of the old timers


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Look at the penmanship / cursive writing on that tag. A lost art.


A lost art indeed. My nephew couldn't write his signature when he graduated high school, which makes me wonder what they teach kids now a days since handwriting is still kinda important.

He doesn't hunt or drive but did need an ID recently, no idea if he learned to write his name or if chicken scratching an X was acceptable!?


----------



## Aspade17

Pulled one of my cameras the other day and just got around to uploading some pictures. 
One of the bigger bears I have on camera. Any guesses on weight? I know it’s pretty large. Also this little natural pond fills up with any real rain but can’t say I’ve ever seen a deer do this











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ha ha ha!!!!! That spike is treating himself to a weekend at the spa. It was 55 degrees so maybe he felt the need for a cool down. 

Is a hoof manicure on his menu?


----------



## vonfoust

Meh.


----------



## Aspade17

nicko said:


> Ha ha ha!!!!! That spike is treating himself to a weekend at the spa. It was 55 degrees so maybe he felt the need for a cool down.
> 
> Is a hoof manicure on his menu?


My guess was he was washing up for the ladies during the rut. Really wanted to make his best impression 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker2590

I creep on this thread every year and love the interactions with hat you guys have and never add anything, but this year I’ve had the time to hunt instead of work 14 hours 6 days a week. It has taken me 20 years of hunting public land In pa to finally tag a buck! I took this buck on the last Saturday of archery


----------



## vonfoust

baker2590 said:


> I creep on this thread every year and love the interactions with hat you guys have and never add anything, but this year I’ve had the time to hunt instead of work 14 hours 6 days a week. It has taken me 20 years of hunting public land In pa to finally tag a buck! I took this buck on the last Saturday of archery
> View attachment 7750495


Congrats!
Also, please add more often.


----------



## vonfoust

Rough day today. Wind was tough to deal with.


----------



## baker2590

For only being 32 this is really the only social media I’m apart of, so posting anything feels weird. I’ve killed a lot bigger deer on the farms I used to hunt in Maryland, but that buck more pumped than the first deer I ever shot.


----------



## nicko

I don't know I'll be looking to get out mid week. May wait until next Saturday when other hunters we know will be in the woods and deer are moving. This 5C property in berks has marginal habitat at best, acorn crop pretty much non-existant, and work crews replacing the metal lattice powerline towers have combined to make this a challening season.


----------



## CBB

I took a littlw walk today in the rain/wind. Kicked a doe and fawn from their beds... then later bumped a buck up. Could see tines never got the crosshairs on him before he disappeared over the hill inthe laurel.. 

Oh well. 
Back at it. .

I will add....bs we cant hunt tomorrow


----------



## Gene94

Here are 6 of the bucks that my family got so far in rifle season. All uncles, cousins, and my dad. ]





































Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Aspade17 said:


> Pulled one of my cameras the other day and just got around to uploading some pictures.
> One of the bigger bears I have on camera. Any guesses on weight? I know it’s pretty large. Also this little natural pond fills up with any real rain but can’t say I’ve ever seen a deer do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deer pics are awesome!

I'm out of touch with bear weights and haven't seen any regularly since 2013 and before so I'll leave that estimate to the bear guys.

Property I hunted from 93' till 2013 had bears on it most years. Was a big sow with cubs we saw often that last year hunting there and was the 1st year I ran a trail cam. We thought the sow probably went 350, even 400lbs. First time I saw the cubs in early October I'd guessed they were 80-100lbs but they put on some weight by the time the cam caught them in November.

I have a pic of mom sitting in front of the camera somewhere but didn't see it. Dad a run in with that sow during archery season that year, mock charging and gritting her teeth at him. Heard him hollering from several hundred yards away but had no clue what was going on. He started carrying m-80's after that.

cub








the sow and cubs
















the cubs


----------



## ZDC

For those that care/don't think using a rifle is a mortal sin 

I scored my buck this evening at 94 even using the Boone and Crockett calculator


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> Here are 6 of the bucks that my family got so far in rifle season. All uncles, cousins, and my dad.
> View attachment 7750518
> View attachment 7750519
> View attachment 7750521
> View attachment 7750522
> View attachment 7750525
> View attachment 7750526
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Tasty looking deer


----------



## huntin_addict

J_Burk said:


> I’ve been thinking more and more about packing deer out instead of dragging them. For those that do it, is there a pack you recommend?
> 
> Are you just quartering and packing or do you completely debone then pack?


Everyone has their own opinion. I used a Mystery Ranch Pop-up 28 last year, went to an EXO pack this year. I used the 1800 pack all year.

Skinned and quartered multiple deer and packed out.


----------



## Gene94

.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Gene94 said:


> .
> View attachment 7750534
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## Mathias

Lots of deer movement overnight and this morning thus far. Smart animals 😉


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> A lost art indeed. My nephew couldn't write his signature when he graduated high school, which makes me wonder what they teach kids now a days since handwriting is still kinda important.
> 
> He doesn't hunt or drive but did need an ID recently, no idea if he learned to write his name or if chicken scratching an X was acceptable!?


As being young myself

You know what we learn, nothing important ! 

Did we learn cursive, no ( I can write decent in cursive though) 
Learn any life skills like how to do taxes, how to cook, anything like that , No! 
( I was recently amazed to find out lots people my age eat out 4-6 times a week. I eat at a restaurant maybe 2-3 times a year) 


All we do at school is get bombarded with useless and meaningless work and information , and all it teaches kids to do is as little work possible but still get the task done. 

How am I going to use any of the big words on my 100 word a week vocabulary tests. Or when will I use anything I learned in Biology or environmental science. 

School should really be focused on helping us find a career which we can achieve and is our passion, either through college or trade school. 

But how it is they just throw you out into the world with no plan and only knowing A²+B²= C²


----------



## nicko

And once again, a warm rainy Saturday gives way to a clear cold Sunday morning… With no hunting.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> And once again, a warm rainy Saturday gives way to a clear cold Sunday morning… With no hunting.


It's irritating.


----------



## 138104

Not sure if anyone hunts near Zionsville, but I was joking about hunting today. My friend saw a guy in orange sitting on stand this morning. Wonder what the fine is for that?


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> Not sure if anyone hunts near Zionsville, but I was joking about hunting today. My friend saw a guy in orange sitting on stand this morning. Wonder what the fine is for that?


Life without parole


----------



## Mathias

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599042016549441538


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599042016549441538


I am fat and could have moved quicker than that father did! Hope the girl is ok.


----------



## ZDC

But we shouldn't trap/hunt coyotes. It might make the coyotes sad - some city folk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> As being young myself
> 
> You know what we learn, nothing important !
> 
> Did we learn cursive, no ( I can write decent in cursive though)
> Learn any life skills like how to do taxes, how to cook, anything like that , No!
> ( I was recently amazed to find out lots people my age eat out 4-6 times a week. I eat at a restaurant maybe 2-3 times a year)
> 
> 
> All we do at school is get bombarded with useless and meaningless work and information , and all it teaches kids to do is as little work possible but still get the task done.
> 
> How am I going to use any of the big words on my 100 word a week vocabulary tests. Or when will I use anything I learned in Biology or environmental science.
> 
> School should really be focused on helping us find a career which we can achieve and is our passion, either through college or trade school.
> 
> But how it is they just throw you out into the world with no plan and only knowing A²+B²= C²


My nephew is good at video games, even uses xbox and playstation controllers one handed, about as far as his talents go in life.

I'd wager alot of the things I learned in school were of little to no use after graduation, but I'd say far more of it has been useful than what seems to be taught now!?

I can distinctly remember one of my teachers teaching us to do taxes in math class!

I graduated in 98' so it's been a few minutes, but we had Home Ec where we cooked and learned to sew. Shop class where we built and made things. Those were mandatory but I'm not sure they even offer them anymore. We even had books back then, so many in fact that many of us carried back packs to put them in and you still had to plan stops at your locker to swap books out, now they use iPads. Gym or PE is much different as well, he went to the same school that I did and I asked if they still had archery classes, he said they did not .

A lot has changed since in this world for sure, some good changes and others not so much.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> My nephew is good at video games, even uses xbox and playstation controllers one handed, about as far as his talents go in life.
> 
> I'd wager alot of the things I learned in school were of little to no use after graduation, but I'd say far more of it has been useful than what seems to be taught now!?
> 
> I can distinctly remember one of my teachers teaching us to do taxes in math class!
> 
> I graduated in 98' so it's been a few minutes, but we had Home Ec where we cooked and learned to sew. Shop class where we built and made things. Those were mandatory but I'm not sure they even offer them anymore. We even had books back then, so many in fact that many of us carried back packs to put them in and you still had to plan stops at your locker to swap books out, now they use iPads. Gym or PE is much different as well, he went to the same school that I did and I asked if they still had archery classes, he said they did not .
> 
> A lot has changed since in this world for sure, some good changes and others not so much.


No archery in gym class. They do still have those old 10 lb compounds in the backroom but they never are used. My school only has a woodshop left ( use to have metal shop and a car shop ) and it's not mandatory, 

Not much of anything is actually useful



Ps. I never really liked video games, I'll play on my brothers PlayStation sometimes but I dont find it enjoyable to play unless I'm playing videogames online with some friends. 

Id much rather go shoot my bow , or guns, or airguns , or go fishing, or hunting. 

Any but sit around on the couch not doing anything for hours


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> I shot a 3 inch diameter branch in front of a doe and later jumped a nice 8 that walked right into another hunter. I helped him find it. Nice deer, I'll post a pic when I get better service.


Was that on 119? Just above the pipeline? If so probably my buddy Jim.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’m just glad most of the core group from many years ago is still around….hunt with a bow, crossbow, rifle, shotgun, pistol, in a blind, in a stand, on a stool, in your back yard, private farm or public ground…it’s all good. Life is really too short to be so worried about “The Jones’s” that you let impact/influence your own situations.


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> 30-06 is quite a bit of gun but the damage a 7mm does with ballistic tips is downright overkill!


Ballistic tips are nasty on game.


----------



## Mr. October

Zach75 said:


> The best thing could happen for Pennsylvania deer hunting is for the number of hunters to be cut in half.


Do you realize they already have been?


----------



## Mathias

Love the concealment these grasses provide this time of year.


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> Do you realize they already have been?


Do license sales numbers confirm that? I haven’t looked.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Scott,the PGC is an independent agency so the Gov't get's no money from hunters other than tax dollars.Hunter and P-R funds the PGC so they can be self-sustaining to manage the states wildlife.Every hunter that we lose is a lost voice when it comes to hunting and 2nd amendment rights.Just look at what's happened to the bear hunts in Maine and NJ.You never want to see hunters lose their voice and eventually we'll lose it.
> 
> I live and hunt in the WMU that had the lowest harvest rate in the entire state.Deer numbers did drop in the mid 2000's but it was because the habitat couldn't support them,not because they got shot off.The habitat has rebounded nicely in 2H but now it's going the other way because not enough deer are getting killed.I hunted til noon with about a dozen guys in an area with no shortage of deer.We put several drives on through laurel patches and clearcuts and moved a total of 5 deer without a shot being fired.I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't witness it.My son and I went back out after the rain let up for a while and each killed one within 10 minutes of being out there.Yesterday they hammered them just sitting in stands and on the ground.I'm out of freezer room right now.We've already killed 7 deer and 2 bears.We have 5 DMAP tags left and I'm gonna make sure every one is used because the deer need shot.Most hunters may not agree with me around here but the habitat tells me otherwise.
> 
> The decline of hunting is a very serious issue,not just for those who hunt but for the wildlife as well.


Very well said. When hunter numbers get low enough, hunting will become a non-factor in wildlife management and social decisions around the outdoors. I spent opening weekend guiding a pair of new hunters for that reason.


----------



## jacobh

I just don’t see low numbers in my area. Hell today I saw 6 guys simply running bird dogs to tire them out at local gamelands. On a Sunday no birds anywhere. Guys everywhere around us


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Do license sales numbers confirm that? I haven’t looked.


Indeed they do. Naturally I can’t find the data readily at hand, but back in the late 80s and early 90s, Pennsylvania had over a million licenses hunters. As late as 2019 sales dropped to nearly a half-million. There was an uptick the last couple years with COVID and added opportunities. Maybe not exactly half, but pretty darn close. 

Those that think there are lots of hunters in the woods don’t remember those days. I remember watching 60 to 100 cars roll into the back woods and trails of flashlights heading down the opposite hillside. Yet many of us managed success. Maybe not success by today’s standards measured in inches of antler, but rather in camaraderie, friendship, and a freezer full of venison.


----------



## Mr. October

wildcatter109 said:


> Unfortunately this is true, we have become a poacher friendly state, they never did, now they don't have to, sad to see how hunting has evolved! Most hunters for that matter!


Tags aren’t really doing anything to prevent poaching.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Hunting License Sales Report







www.pgc.pa.gov


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Sometimes I think you'd say the same thing about some deer raisins if they had peanut butter spread on them


Everything is better with peanut butter. 😀


----------



## Mr. October

PA_ENGR said:


> Hunting License Sales Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pgc.pa.gov


I saw that. Too bad it doesn’t go back farther. I remember the discussions of Pennsylvania hunters comprising the world’s largest army.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I saw that. Too bad it doesn’t go back farther. I remember the discussions of Pennsylvania hunters comprising the world’s largest army.


Not sure where I found it now, but I was recently looking at one of those charts that did go back further, quite a bit further in fact and I believe at the peak, we had roughly 1.4 million hunters in Pa!


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> I saw that. Too bad it doesn’t go back farther. I remember the discussions of Pennsylvania hunters comprising the world’s largest army.


We’ve all seen them shoot, we’re doomed 😂


----------



## jacobh

But look at how much land was lost so there’s probably more or just as many per acre as there always was


----------



## huntin_addict

Mr. October said:


> Indeed they do. Naturally I can’t find the data readily at hand, but back in the late 80s and early 90s, Pennsylvania had over a million licenses hunters. As late as 2019 sales dropped to nearly a half-million. There was an uptick the last couple years with COVID and added opportunities. Maybe not exactly half, but pretty darn close.
> 
> Those that think there are lots of hunters in the woods don’t remember those days. I remember watching 60 to 100 cars roll into the back woods and trails of flashlights heading down the opposite hillside. Yet many of us managed success. Maybe not success by today’s standards measured in inches of antler, but rather in camaraderie, friendship, and a freezer full of venison.


I remember those days, and that is an accurate number for the 80s.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> But we shouldn't trap/hunt coyotes. It might make the coyotes sad - some city folk


And they suspended the reinstated bear hunt in NJ courtesy of the bear lovers. Imagine what is going to happen there soon with the burgeoning bear population.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> But look at how much land was lost so there’s probably more or just as many per acre as there always was


We’ve actually added many acres of public land.


----------



## jacobh

But how much private have we lost??


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> But how much private have we lost??


So buy some more up.


----------



## muzzypower

Tough to keep kids interested when they don’t see much. Gotta keep game populations up to recruit kids.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I've personally lost 3 private properties to hunt in the last few years. One has a housing development on it and on another it's in progress right now. For some, no amount of money would ever make them sell and for others the money is too good to pass up.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mr. October said:


> Indeed they do. Naturally I can’t find the data readily at hand, but back in the late 80s and early 90s, Pennsylvania had over a million licenses hunters. As late as 2019 sales dropped to nearly a half-million. There was an uptick the last couple years with COVID and added opportunities. Maybe not exactly half, but pretty darn close.
> 
> Those that think there are lots of hunters in the woods don’t remember those days. I remember watching 60 to 100 cars roll into the back woods and trails of flashlights heading down the opposite hillside. Yet many of us managed success. Maybe not success by today’s standards measured in inches of antler, but rather in camaraderie, friendship, and a freezer full of venison.


I feel the dynamics have changed, let's take my dad for example from his account when he grew up every able bodied man he knew "hunted" 2-3 days max with a gun and shot the first deer they had a tag for. Now guys spend weeks in the woods with multiple weapons. I see this in turkey hunting, there might be less total guys but there are way more traveling and hunting 4,5,10 states a spring that gives the appearance of more hunters. Acreage is disappearing that's a fact, I also feel things are disproportional in our state as camps have disappeared because people don't want it hard anymore. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Love the concealment these grasses provide this time of year.
> View attachment 7751076


Planning my grass planting now, did you drill or broadcast? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

huntin_addict said:


> So buy some more up.


Man I wish. Down here 2 acres was selling between $2-300k


----------



## jacobh

those who know my area know what I’m talking about. There’s now 90 townhomes just approves on 17acres!!!! This is ridge pike across from Royersford road. Pathetic. They won’t stop u til the lands gone. And only ones who can afford it are developers


----------



## Lcavok99

How's this for a hill? I've been scouting basically a 2 mile long cliff side for a couple days now. It's absolute hell to traverse but the sign is here and I'm keeping an eye on a mature buck for next year that calls this cliff his home.
















Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I think just as much a problem if you want to call that is that today’s hunters have become lazy. They don’t want to travel more than an hour, they don’t want to venture more than 250 yards from their vehicle. They don’t want to walk. There is more public land available to hunt in Pennsylvania than anyone could possibly hunt in their lifetime. It’s true that land is lost every year to development, and once it is gone, it is gone. But, there’s a whole lot of free access public land available to Pennsylvania hunters. Just have to be willing to venture out of your comfort bubble and go explore something new.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I think just as much a problem if you want to call that is that today’s hunters have become lazy. They don’t want to travel more than an hour, they don’t want to venture more than 250 miles from their vehicle. They don’t want to walk. There is more public land available to hunt in Pennsylvania than anyone could possibly hunt in their lifetime. It’s true that land is lost every year to development, and once it is gone, it is gone. But, there’s a whole lot of free access public land available to Pennsylvania hunters. Just have to be willing to venture out of your comfort bubble and go explore something new.


The PGC chastised hunters for the same things back in the 90s. "Hunters don't go deep enough into the woods". In fact, we used to count on that. We used to hunt the second biggest game lands in the State. We'd arrive in the parking lot by 4:00 a.m. on opening day of rifle and hike just under 2 miles to our spots. There was a shorter route but it was directly though areas where deer were feeding and otherwise hanging out. We'd sit int he dark for 90 minutes waiting for daylight and the army of hunters to move the deer to us. I'm not exaggerating when I said "60-100" cars. My big sport while I waited in the dark was to count headlights on the road that went into the next ridge.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> I feel the dynamics have changed, let's take my dad for example from his account when he grew up every able bodied man he knew "hunted" 2-3 days max with a gun and shot the first deer they had a tag for. Now guys spend weeks in the woods with multiple weapons. I see this in turkey hunting, there might be less total guys but there are way more traveling and hunting 4,5,10 states a spring that gives the appearance of more hunters. Acreage is disappearing that's a fact, I also feel things are disproportional in our state as camps have disappeared because people don't want it hard anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Perhaps. But "back in the day" Pennsylvania was a huge hunting destination for a lot of people. Small towns all across Pennsylvania would fill up with out-of-state hunters coming to share in the abundance of PA deer. The Saturday before the opener was really a festive day in restaurants, bars, and the small businesses. I remember talking to hunters from a dozens states one year. 

To your point, the original archery season was just the month of October. It was a novelty that the game commission granted to a bunch of guys using stick bows because it really wasn't going to have much impact on the herd. Kind of like when they allowed atlatl hunting a few years ago. Then weapons got better, seasons got longer, crossbows, were introduced and now almost as many deer are killed in the archery season as with guns.


----------



## Mr. October

I have to admit to being a little disappointed with the gun season. I won't get out anymore as it is back to work for me. I haven't seen to few deer since we first moved from Cambria/Clearfield counties to Carbon/Luzerne. Granted I spent opening weekend guiding a mother and son who are new hunters and had a difficult time getting them to turn off lights, sit still and stop talking. That didn't help. Mom was VERY scared that we were going to get shot or shoot each other. She almost dug a foxhole when we saw other hunters for the first time. I quit hunting early on Monday to help two camp-mates get deer out of the woods and Tuesday to help with a bear. I am happy my buddy got his bear but I wouldn't have shot it for a variety of reasons. I will say the Hawk Crawler made a night and day difference getting this bear out of the woods vs. the last one. 

For 2023, I plan to use a different antler less strategy so I can explore more land close to camp and have it at my disposal. We get tags for 3D and hunt one side of Hickory Run State Park. In years when there are deer in the section we hunt, it is usually loaded up. This year it was pretty barren and I'd like to have hunted the rest of the park. So next year I plan to try for a 4C tag first to put the rest of the park in play. 

There was not a lack of deer overall. I saw tons of deer when not hunting. On Monday evening, the two deer we killed were on part of Pinchot State Forest. Overall, it was totally devoid of acorns and other food. The two deer killed were near the edge fo the forest land where deer were moving out to feed on grass in yards. I chose to still hunt a couple areas and found nothing as far as food. Literally I saw one empty acorn cap despite an abundance of oaks. (Meanwhile, game lands 119 was polluted with acorns.) But when the second deer hit the ground, I abandoned my hunt and returned to the truck to drive around and pick them up. Along the way I must have seen 50 deer in yards along the road. There were also plenty of deer at night. (Almost got a 4 pt. with my buddy's truck.) 

I'm also planning to get up there through December, January, and February and do some scouting and find some new areas. Being one of the more mobile hunters in our group, I've scouted out most of the spots where we hunt. Over the years, as I've been successful in archery season, I've ceded most of the great spots I've found to others from our camp and those areas have become "their" spots. I find myself on the outside looking in when figuring out a place to hunt.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I have to admit to being a little disappointed with the gun season. I won't get out anymore as it is back to work for me. I haven't seen to few deer since we first moved from Cambria/Clearfield counties to Carbon/Luzerne. Granted I spent opening weekend guiding a mother and son who are new hunters and had a difficult time getting them to turn off lights, sit still and stop talking. That didn't help. Mom was VERY scared that we were going to get shot or shoot each other. She almost dug a foxhole when we saw other hunters for the first time. I quit hunting early on Monday to help two camp-mates get deer out of the woods and Tuesday to help with a bear. I am happy my buddy got his bear but I wouldn't have shot it for a variety of reasons. I will say the Hawk Crawler made a night and day difference getting this bear out of the woods vs. the last one.
> 
> For 2023, I plan to use a different antler less strategy so I can explore more land close to camp and have it at my disposal. We get tags for 3D and hunt one side of Hickory Run State Park. In years when there are deer in the section we hunt, it is usually loaded up. This year it was pretty barren and I'd like to have hunted the rest of the park. So next year I plan to try for a 4C tag first to put the rest of the park in play.
> 
> There was not a lack of deer overall. I saw tons of deer when not hunting. On Monday evening, the two deer we killed were on part of Pinchot State Forest. Overall, it was totally devoid of acorns and other food. The two deer killed were near the edge fo the forest land where deer were moving out to feed on grass in yards. I chose to still hunt a couple areas and found nothing as far as food. Literally I saw one empty acorn cap despite an abundance of oaks. (Meanwhile, game lands 119 was polluted with acorns.) But when the second deer hit the ground, I abandoned my hunt and returned to the truck to drive around and pick them up. Along the way I must have seen 50 deer in yards along the road. There were also plenty of deer at night. (Almost got a 4 pt. with my buddy's truck.)
> 
> I'm also planning to get up there through December, January, and February and do some scouting and find some new areas. Being one of the more mobile hunters in our group, I've scouted out most of the spots where we hunt. Over the years, as I've been successful in archery season, I've ceded most of the great spots I've found to others from our camp and those areas have become "their" spots. I find myself on the outside looking in when figuring out a place to hunt.


We hunted Hickory run for years. We entered off 534 If you drive on 534 under 476 Toward the park office. Before you get to the campground on the left is a gate. We always referred to it as pine hill trail. It runs parallel to several thousand acres of private land. We would walk back almost to the Lehigh river Pretty thick laurel on the right most of the way back. Once you get in there some pretty nice ridges and a burned off area. Our gang killed a bunch back there. Used to be able to drive in from another direction, but 4WD was an absolute must, was down right scary. My pop had lifted IH Scouts before it was a thing. People used to gawk at those things. Might be worth a hike if you’re snooping around hickory run.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> We hunted Hickory run for years. We entered off 534 If you drive on 534 under 476 Toward the park office. Before you get to the campground on the left is a gate. We always referred to it as pine hill trail. It runs parallel to several thousand acres of private land. We would walk back almost to the Lehigh river Pretty thick laurel on the right most of the way back. Once you get in there some pretty nice ridges and a burned off area. Our gang killed a bunch back there. Used to be able to drive in from another direction, but 4WD was an absolute must, was down right scary. My pop had lifted IH Scouts before it was a thing. People used to gawk at those things. Might be worth a hike if you’re snooping around hickory run.


Damn Billy, small world.....my guess is you haven't been there lately? Let me tell you, you'd probably PUKE. That has been my go to spring turkey spot for years. I have NEVER been in there and didn't work a bird or multiples. Over the last three years that private ground has been leased by a club (can't remember the name) and there are posted signs every 50-75 yards. What really cheeses me off is that the club members cut utility trails from wherever it is that they specifically access those grounds from into the park and the adjoining SGLs. In addition, several members hauled ladder stands through their leased grounds and set them in rather prime locations on the Park and SGL properties and left them. In fact, it was there in the spring of 18 of when I first was introduced to supporting officials in getting those stands out and it happened by accident.

I was hiking out from a morning turkey hunt and ran into a pair of Park Rangers who were waiting at my truck. We struck up a conversation and I shared with them the information about he 4 stands that I had found on the park property that morning. They asked if I wouldn't mind showing them where the stands were located. We hiked back in and they proceeded to tag the stands, they took my name and contact information, thanked me and I thought that was the end of it. A week or so later I took a call from one of the officers and he shared that they had gone back into the area and removed all of the stands. He indicated none were tagged with any contact information and offered to give all 4 of the stands to me. It was worth the 90-minute drive back up. I have had similar experience in Ridley as well...not so much in French or Marsh even though I have reported 'illegal' stands to officials in both of those parks as well. Those stands are still up (lol).

I don't know if many of you caught some of the recent threads on the open boards lately about reading/deleting memory cards on cameras, vandalizing ebikes and/or stands/blinds found in the woods....I don't know what would cross anyone's mind that would make them think that's a good idea and was floored by the shear number of members who responded that they would do the same? I didn't report those stands with any intention at all that I'd get something out of it, other than alerting those charged with the duty of upholding those type of regulations/laws that there was a violation.


----------



## jacobh

Joe my buddy has had his cards erased all year. But guys can’t figure out why I won’t hunt public land??? Too many idiots out there


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> We hunted Hickory run for years. We entered off 534 If you drive on 534 under 476 Toward the park office. Before you get to the campground on the left is a gate. We always referred to it as pine hill trail. It runs parallel to several thousand acres of private land. We would walk back almost to the Lehigh river Pretty thick laurel on the right most of the way back. Once you get in there some pretty nice ridges and a burned off area. Our gang killed a bunch back there. Used to be able to drive in from another direction, but 4WD was an absolute must, was down right scary. My pop had lifted IH Scouts before it was a thing. People used to gawk at those things. Might be worth a hike if you’re snooping around hickory run.


Lots of good places to explore there. We've pretty much exclusively hunted up Boulder Field road under the turnpike in 3d. We've had good luck up there when deer are up high but they aren't always there especially in poor acorn years. This year there weren't many nuts up there. 

The whole park is pretty rich in thick laurel. We did a bit of a drive involving crawling through some heavy laurel. I followed a deer trail into some and found a ton of sign. Then the trail ended and I couldn't find a way out. I expected a ghost king to come out and say "The way is closed. We do not suffer the living."


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Damn Billy, small world.....my guess is you haven't been there lately? Let me tell you, you'd probably PUKE. That has been my go to spring turkey spot for years. I have NEVER been in there and didn't work a bird or multiples. Over the last three years that private ground has been leased by a club (can't remember the name) and there are posted signs every 50-75 yards. What really cheeses me off is that the club members cut utility trails from wherever it is that they specifically access those grounds from into the park and the adjoining SGLs. In addition, several members hauled ladder stands through their leased grounds and set them in rather prime locations on the Park and SGL properties and left them. In fact, it was there in the spring of 18 of when I first was introduced to supporting officials in getting those stands out and it happened by accident.
> 
> I was hiking out from a morning turkey hunt and ran into a pair of Park Rangers who were waiting at my truck. We struck up a conversation and I shared with them the information about he 4 stands that I had found on the park property that morning. They asked if I wouldn't mind showing them where the stands were located. We hiked back in and they proceeded to tag the stands, they took my name and contact information, thanked me and I thought that was the end of it. A week or so later I took a call from one of the officers and he shared that they had gone back into the area and removed all of the stands. He indicated none were tagged with any contact information and offered to give all 4 of the stands to me. It was worth the 90-minute drive back up. I have had similar experience in Ridley as well...not so much in French or Marsh even though I have reported 'illegal' stands to officials in both of those parks as well. Those stands are still up (lol).
> 
> I don't know if many of you caught some of the recent threads on the open boards lately about reading/deleting memory cards on cameras, vandalizing ebikes and/or stands/blinds found in the woods....I don't know what would cross anyone's mind that would make them think that's a good idea and was floored by the shear number of members who responded that they would do the same? I didn't report those stands with any intention at all that I'd get something out of it, other than alerting those charged with the duty of upholding those type of regulations/laws that there was a violation.


Back in the day that land was owned by Trojan powder co. They would blow stuff up in there testing powder I guess? Yeah a hunting club bought it up. Out of Vermont I think. They had that trail that runs parallel to pine hill trail with shacks along it and put guys in them during hunting season to prevent trespassers. Also at the end of pine hill trail where it tees off was a shack. Always had a fire going in there . Guys would wait there for the park truck to drive back and haul kills out. Once at noon and then again at the end of the day. We missed that truck more then once. Was a long haul out. Sorry to hear what’s going on back there. Been a few years since I been in. We would walk back to the tee and go right and hunt the big ridge to the left most of the time.


----------



## jlh42581

I don't know about you guys but I don't run into many daylight bucks where traffic is high. I'm literally hunting everything between, stuff people drive right past.

It's not cause I don't wanna hunt the saddle or the cut edge. It's cause it's overloaded by anyone who can read a map.

If you see it on a map, 10 other guys do too.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Joe my buddy has had his cards erased all year. But guys can’t figure out why I won’t hunt public land??? Too many idiots out there


I like public land for archery and will be out there for flintlock. But all the game lands near me are pretty small and are packed, so I don't go near them during rifle.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> Lots of good places to explore there. We've pretty much exclusively hunted up Boulder Field road under the turnpike in 3d. We've had good luck up there when deer are up high but they aren't always there especially in poor acorn years. This year there weren't many nuts up there.
> 
> The whole park is pretty rich in thick laurel. We did a bit of a drive involving crawling through some heavy laurel. I followed a deer trail into some and found a ton of sign. Then the trail ended and I couldn't find a way out. I expected a ghost king to come out and say "The way is closed. We do not suffer the living."


Since you're in that area...you should definitely consider 4th run trail. Turning East as soon as you cross the creek and get to the edge of the pines....really good area and almost no one goes in that far if the gate is closed. Easy access in as it's all downhill and some really good deer in there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Back in the day that land was owned by Trojan powder co. They would blow stuff up in there testing powder I guess? Yeah a hunting club bought it up. Out of Vermont I think. They had that trail that runs parallel to pine hill trail with shacks along it and put guys in them during hunting season to prevent trespassers. Also at the end of pine hill trail where it tees off was a shack. Always had a fire going in there . Guys would wait there for the park truck to drive back and haul kills out. Once at noon and then again at the end of the day. We missed that truck more then once. Was a long haul out. Sorry to hear what’s going on back there. Been a few years since I been in. We would walk back to the tee and go right and hunt the big ridge to the left most of the time.


LOL...that ridge is one my absolute favorite spots to set spring turkey, especially first thing...many times on the way into that spot I've bumped them from roost. Never deer hunted back there, but always found a lot of great sign and habitat.


----------



## Billy H

No lie. I’ve been back at fourth run.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...that ridge is one my absolute favorite spots to set spring turkey, especially first thing...many times on the way into that spot I've bumped them from roost. Never deer hunted back there, but always found a lot of great sign and habitat.


 Yes good spot, Cut in to the left walked to the top and drop down the other side to a bench and sit. Wind was alway favorable. Always turkeys in there. Did the hunt club manage to haul stands all the way over there?


----------



## 98XJRC

12-Ringer said:


> I don't know if many of you caught some of the recent threads on the open boards lately about reading/deleting memory cards on cameras, vandalizing ebikes and/or stands/blinds found in the woods....I don't know what would cross anyone's mind that would make them think that's a good idea and was floored by the shear number of members who responded that they would do the same?


I had 2 cameras stolen off of public land this fall. 1 of which was a cell camera secured with a python lock. I'm still irritated about it and haven't been out since I went and recovered my last remaining camera in that area. In the 14 months I've had camera's in that area I had seen 1 other hunter. The guy who took it just got lucky and stumbled upon them and decided we wanted them. I'm more ticked about the individual having the cards and now knowing the quality of bucks down at that location then anything else. 

I see it down close to home and also saw it while up hunting state forest in 2G. Most hunters are generally lazy and going more then 100 yards from their truck is a stretch. When I was up in 2G I came across a hunter who was sitting right on the trail less then 100 yards from their truck. The guy waved to signal to me he was hunting in the area, however it was a main trail to get to another location. Nothing I could do other then walk past and apologize. 

I started quartering in field and packing out this year. Honestly so much easier then dragging. Unless I have a drag of less then 100 yards I don't see a reason to drag another one out and will be quartering up in place from here on out. Having a good pack also makes a heck of a difference though. I bought an EXO Mountain Gear K3 this year and absolutely love the thing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Yes good spot, Cut in to the left walked to the top and drop down the other side to a bench and sit. Wind was alway favorable. Always turkeys in there. Did the hunt club manage to haul stands all the way over there?


Two on that bench and one on the ridge top, along the edge of the new/old growth....a real nice 148" 11-point was taken of that second bench down over the top. The club guys actually drive their UTVs to the top of that ridge....I do know one got pinched opening morning this year, don't know the exact details, but he was getting a fine/citation written at first light.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> No lie. I’ve been back at fourth run.


I really like that area...great space to take folks cutting their teeth because of the access, but again you'll PUKE if you haven't been there lately. Another club bought significant acreage from the Blue Ridge Real Estate Co to the north that actually runs right up to 4th run trail as you're walking down the main trail. You can't miss the posted signs as they are literally up against the trail. believe it actually discourages many who don't know better, but if you continue down the trail the posted land runs back and away to the north. By the time you get to the creek and cross it you're good on both sides. The south side of the trail is great during the rut, but thick has all get out to hunt...I prefer the north, up the ridge...believe it or not closer to the trail is better in that area, but you have to deal with whatever, moreover, whomever comes down that trail. If you go further north there are a few dried ponds that ALWAYS have good deer around their damns. I LIKE IT BEST when the gate is closed as most won't walk that far, even though its groomed trail.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Since you're in that area...you should definitely consider 4th run trail. Turning East as soon as you cross the creek and get to the edge of the pines....really good area and almost no one goes in that far if the gate is closed. Easy access in as it's all downhill and some really good deer in there.


That is where we have been mostly hunting. I want to get my 4C antler less tag to be able to go under the turnpike and hunt that side when I don't have a buck tag.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I really like that area...great space to take folks cutting their teeth because of the access, but again you'll PUKE if you haven't been there lately. Another club bought significant acreage from the Blue Ridge Real Estate Co to the north that actually runs right up to 4th run trail as you're walking down the main trail. You can't miss the posted signs as they are literally up against the trail. believe it actually discourages many who don't know better, but if you continue down the trail the posted land runs back and away to the north. By the time you get to the creek and cross it you're good on both sides. The south side of the trail is great during the rut, but thick has all get out to hunt...I prefer the north, up the ridge...believe it or not closer to the trail is better in that area, but you have to deal with whatever, moreover, whomever comes down that trail. If you go further north there are a few dried ponds that ALWAYS have good deer around their damns. I LIKE IT BEST when the gate is closed as most won't walk that far, even though its groomed trail.
> 
> View attachment 7751432


Shall I pencil in the dozen or so way points I have back there? 

This area was pretty devoid of deer last week though I did see one really good buck in there. Lots of sign but nothing really fresh. I hunted there 5 days last week and heard 0 shots anywhere nearby.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I have to admit to being a little disappointed with the gun season. I won't get out anymore as it is back to work for me. I haven't seen to few deer since we first moved from Cambria/Clearfield counties to Carbon/Luzerne. Granted I spent opening weekend guiding a mother and son who are new hunters and had a difficult time getting them to turn off lights, sit still and stop talking. That didn't help. Mom was VERY scared that we were going to get shot or shoot each other. She almost dug a foxhole when we saw other hunters for the first time. I quit hunting early on Monday to help two camp-mates get deer out of the woods and Tuesday to help with a bear. I am happy my buddy got his bear but I wouldn't have shot it for a variety of reasons. I will say the Hawk Crawler made a night and day difference getting this bear out of the woods vs. the last one.
> 
> For 2023, I plan to use a different antler less strategy so I can explore more land close to camp and have it at my disposal. We get tags for 3D and hunt one side of Hickory Run State Park. In years when there are deer in the section we hunt, it is usually loaded up. This year it was pretty barren and I'd like to have hunted the rest of the park. So next year I plan to try for a 4C tag first to put the rest of the park in play.
> 
> There was not a lack of deer overall. I saw tons of deer when not hunting. On Monday evening, the two deer we killed were on part of Pinchot State Forest. Overall, it was totally devoid of acorns and other food. The two deer killed were near the edge fo the forest land where deer were moving out to feed on grass in yards. I chose to still hunt a couple areas and found nothing as far as food. Literally I saw one empty acorn cap despite an abundance of oaks. (Meanwhile, game lands 119 was polluted with acorns.) But when the second deer hit the ground, I abandoned my hunt and returned to the truck to drive around and pick them up. Along the way I must have seen 50 deer in yards along the road. There were also plenty of deer at night. (Almost got a 4 pt. with my buddy's truck.)
> 
> I'm also planning to get up there through December, January, and February and do some scouting and find some new areas. Being one of the more mobile hunters in our group, I've scouted out most of the spots where we hunt. Over the years, as I've been successful in archery season, I've ceded most of the great spots I've found to others from our camp and those areas have become "their" spots. I find myself on the outside looking in when figuring out a place to hunt.


We had a very spotty mast crop in most spots up here.There's one area I found with a pretty decent mast crop but it's a scattered mast crop,not evenly spread out..For some reason,they also seemed to drop much later this year.This area is also loaded with huge clearcuts but the clearcuts are about 15 years old and pretty much useless as far as browse goes.There's no shortage of deer in these concentrated areas but they just have every advantage when it comes to avoiding people.My son and I killed three doe in there last weekend but we had to work for them.He hung a stand in a spot yesterday that he found fresh acorns and fresh deer sign all over the place and we almost never hunt from stands during rifle season.I tried hunting on saturday but we had constant rain and high winds.Normally those are good conditions to still hunt in but the wind kept swirling.I managed to sneak up on three later in the morning but my Leupold was fogged up on the inside,saving one.First time that's ever happened with a Leupold.


----------



## Schleprock1

Seems everyone is having pretty good success this year. I just got back from a cruise and still have 3 doe tags to fill. I might get out this evening for an hour or so after work. Starting work early for the rest of the week so I can get at least two hours before dark.


----------



## andymick32

Rifle season made me realize how much I prefer archery season and how much better my odds are. This is my first time buckless in 6 years. Seems like a down year for most guys locally I've spoken to for whatever reason. I've hunted in some nasty weather since opening day with nothing to show for it and it makes my wounds of missed opportunities in archery season feel worse. One last week to grind it out as I sit there and think about what I'm going to different in archery next year with different stand placements and what not.


----------



## ZDC

This archery season went by to fast 🙁


----------



## AjPUNISHER

andymick32 said:


> Rifle season made me realize how much I prefer archery season and how much better my odds are. This is my first time buckless in 6 years. Seems like a down year for most guys locally I've spoken to for whatever reason. I've hunted in some nasty weather since opening day with nothing to do show for it and it makes my wounds of missed opportunities in archery season feel worse. One last week to grind it out as I sit there and think about what I'm going to different in archery next year with different stand placements and what not.


I feel the same, I definitely see more deer and have much better odds during the archery season. I'm glad I took a doe in archery but I had a few other opportunities at both sexes and passed, so that's on me. 
This gun season I've been struggling to see deer for whatever reasons and if I don't fire a round it would be the first gun season I've been a part of that I didn't. 

Not the most promising last 5 days left after today... with some rain, warmer temps, less hunters afield, deer being mostly dug in like ticks and yet another wet Saturday possible to end the season...but that's why they call it hunting and not killing.

Have had slow gun seasons before and not killed both a buck or doe till the last day, even the last hour probably 3 times now for a buck. I'll be out all of or parts of the last 5 days and hope my first quality opportunity doesn't come down to the wire, but if it does, I'll gladly take it.

Barring I tag out, I will be looking forward a bit more to the late season with more natural movement possible, after the deer have chance to settle back down a bit.

Good luck hunting this week!


----------



## dougell

I like the simplicity of rifle season and I also like the anticipation of hearing the shots if I happen to be hunting with someone else.Archery season is more of a mission for me but rifle season is just relaxing and fun.


----------



## nicko

There’s still a lot of time left with the late season after Christmas… Depending upon where you are, probably almost nobody in the woods and deer with a chance to get back to natural movement and feed patterns. Looking forward to getting back up to Potter again… Haven’t picked dates yet.

I know a lot of guys hate hearing the gunshots, but honestly, I love hearing it… Particularly when I know it’s a shot coming from somebody in our group. Just straight up the type of fun you need after the grind of archery and all the crap you haul around tight with a bow.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I like the simplicity of rifle season and I also like the anticipation of hearing the shots if I happen to be hunting with someone else.Archery season is more of a mission for me but rifle season is just relaxing and fun.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Once again wind forecast doesn’t match field conditions…🙄…but it’s nice out so I’ll just chill and enjoy.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> There’s still a lot of time left with the late season after Christmas… Depending upon where you are, probably almost nobody in the woods and deer with a chance to get back to natural movement and feed patterns. Looking forward to getting back up to Potter again… Haven’t picked dates yet.
> 
> I know a lot of guys hate hearing the gunshots, but honestly, I love hearing it… Particularly when I know it’s a shot coming from somebody in our group. Just straight up the type of fun you need after the grind of archery and all the crap you haul around tight with a bow.


I'm out at the farm today, took my flintlock along with my unmentionable and took a few shots offhand at 50 yards ( first at a pice of paper to make sure I was on and 2 more at water jugs) 

If you don't have one( flintlock) , trust me they are the most fun you're gonna have on the gun range. It's similar to archery where you can customize alot about your setup/ load/ parts without buying a $1000 of reloading equipment. ( Only real tool you need is a screwdriver) 

If you've heard they are unreliable or have hang fires, and are inaccurate. You probably heard that from someone who is the muzzleloader equivalent of the archery guy that goes and buys a walmart bow and shoots it only a few days before the season. 

Trust me, if you know what your doing, they go off, go off fast and they will hit what your aim at. 


I know there will be few people out my way after Christmas and deer move more naturally. It's a fun season to be out and I'm excited. But I will say this has been one of the less exciting rifle seasons. And I probably should have taken a few of the deer I passed on during archery.


----------



## fap1800

Still trying to get my oldest a buck. We have a few decent bucks that have made it through, so I might try and sneak out from work later this week after he gets off the bus. Although he was able to take a nice doe over the weekend. If he doesn't get a buck by the end of the gun season then we'll be back out in one of the blinds after Christmas trying to get his first archery deer.


----------



## ZDC

fap1800 said:


> Still trying to get my oldest a buck. We have a few decent bucks that have made it through, so I might try and sneak out from work later this week after he gets off the bus. Although he was able to take a nice doe over the weekend. If he doesn't get a buck by the end of the gun season then we'll be back out in one of the blinds after Christmas trying to get his first archery deer.
> 
> View attachment 7751656


Looks tasty


----------



## nicko

Finally found a site on-line that has black powder. Once the shipping and hazmat fees and taxes get tacked on, the price is nearly double but I'm set for a while. Looking forward to range time in the near future with the Lyman.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u both Fap


----------



## CBB

Pretty solid night
Little 8pt and the same 7 ive passed 3 times now 4..
Nice to see the 7 is still alive.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Finally found a site on-line that has black powder. Once the shipping and hamat fees and taxes get tacked on, the price is nearly double but I'm set for a while. Looking forward to range time in the near future with the Lyman.


I guess I must be blessed to have shops nearby (-30 minutes drive) that have real black powder. 

Canon's Gun Room , Shooters Supplies , The Gun Store, and Shablesky Muzzleloading Supplies ( who I'd highly recommend if your in the area) . 

Not sure what part of the state your in but if you call a few local gun shops near you one probably will have some. 

Anyone in Western/NW Pa, Shablesky and Cannons pretty much always have it in stock. Shooters Supplies and The Gun Store sometimes do but you'll want to call ahead and see with all of them.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Last week on a whim I just decided I hadn't been to my uncles in 3c for deer in 2 years and even longer in rifle season. The family that hunted there for the opener only saw 3 deer in the first 3 days but since they stopped hunting an 8pt had started using the food plot again after dark. Took a guess at where he might be hiding and ended up just not beating him there. He heard me approaching but couldn't see or smell me and I was able to get in position to verify it was the buck I was after and get one window at his body but there was just a bit more brush than I personally like so he worked off in the beech towards the property line. I found his bed and wouldn't you know it he was laying on the same rock I had planned to sit. I sat for several hours to see if he'd work back around but only saw small bucks on the point below. at noon I had to go in and make some work calls so figured I'd take a spin through the doe bedding area. As soon as I dropped into the hemlocks I spotted a small doe then one bedded, dropped to a knee and spotted 2 more then a 4th and 5th. I crawled to get a better angle at the biggest who was bedded facing me and inadvertently crawled within 10yds of another doe and fawn. An easy shot to the base of the neck anchored her, probably my biggest doe of the year. I tried to get between where the buck went and the food for the evening but the wind kicked up and nothing moved. Saturday was a test of will more than a day of hunting. I hunted all day with a few deer seen but wanted to come home tired and wet. My wife talked me into meeting my dad in NY for a little Sunday funday with better weather in the forecast. We had some good bucks that had started showing back at a scrape as the calendar flipped to December. My dad made the long hike to the back and even went the long way to improve his access. Literally at the crack of legal shooting light I heard my dads gun break the silence. This buck came cruising right to the scrape at 20yds in just the first few minutes of the morning. He also got to pick up last year's buck from the taxi last week so hes riding pretty high.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> I guess I must be blessed to have shops nearby (-30 minutes drive) that have real black powder.
> 
> Canon's Gun Room , Shooters Supplies , The Gun Store, and Shablesky Muzzleloading Supplies ( who I'd highly recommend if your in the area) .
> 
> Not sure what part of the state your in but if you call a few local gun shops near you one probably will have some.
> 
> Anyone in Western/NW Pa, Shablesky and Cannons pretty much always have it in stock. Shooters Supplies and The Gun Store sometimes do but you'll want to call ahead and see with all of them.


SE PA here.....5C. Dixons is the goto muzzleloader shop in this area. I didn't check to see if they had any stock and just decided to buy on-line while it was still available.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> SE PA here.....5C. Dixons is the goto muzzleloader shop in this area. I didn't check to see if they had any stock and just decided to buy on-line while it was still available.


I always like to go into a shop because its cheaper and I like to support the small family owned shops. Plus there is always some cool guns I like to check out


----------



## ZDC

TauntoHawk said:


> Last week on a whim I just decided I hadn't been to my uncles in 3c for deer in 2 years and even longer in rifle season. The family that hunted there for the opener only saw 3 deer in the first 3 days but since they stopped hunting an 8pt had started using the food plot again after dark. Took a guess at where he might be hiding and ended up just not beating him there. He heard me approaching but couldn't see or smell me and I was able to get in position to verify it was the buck I was after and get one window at his body but there was just a bit more brush than I personally like so he worked off in the beech towards the property line. I found his bed and wouldn't you know it he was laying on the same rock I had planned to sit. I sat for several hours to see if he'd work back around but only saw small bucks on the point below. at noon I had to go in and make some work calls so figured I'd take a spin through the doe bedding area. As soon as I dropped into the hemlocks I spotted a small doe then one bedded, dropped to a knee and spotted 2 more then a 4th and 5th. I crawled to get a better angle at the biggest who was bedded facing me and inadvertently crawled within 10yds of another doe and fawn. An easy shot to the base of the neck anchored her, probably my biggest doe of the year. I tried to get between where the buck went and the food for the evening but the wind kicked up and nothing moved. Saturday was a test of will more than a day of hunting. I hunted all day with a few deer seen but wanted to come home tired and wet. My wife talked me into meeting my dad in NY for a little Sunday funday with better weather in the forecast. We had some good bucks that had started showing back at a scrape as the calendar flipped to December. My dad made the long hike to the back and even went the long way to improve his access. Literally at the crack of legal shooting light I heard my dads gun break the silence. This buck came cruising right to the scrape at 20yds in just the first few minutes of the morning. He also got to pick up last year's buck from the taxi last week so hes riding pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Good looking deer 
Looks tasty


----------



## Lcavok99

12-Ringer said:


> I really like that area...great space to take folks cutting their teeth because of the access, but again you'll PUKE if you haven't been there lately. Another club bought significant acreage from the Blue Ridge Real Estate Co to the north that actually runs right up to 4th run trail as you're walking down the main trail. You can't miss the posted signs as they are literally up against the trail. believe it actually discourages many who don't know better, but if you continue down the trail the posted land runs back and away to the north. By the time you get to the creek and cross it you're good on both sides. The south side of the trail is great during the rut, but thick has all get out to hunt...I prefer the north, up the ridge...believe it or not closer to the trail is better in that area, but you have to deal with whatever, moreover, whomever comes down that trail. If you go further north there are a few dried ponds that ALWAYS have good deer around their damns. I LIKE IT BEST when the gate is closed as most won't walk that far, even though its groomed trail.
> 
> View attachment 7751432


I cut my teeth growing up hunting hell's hollow not too far from here. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Lcavok99 said:


> I cut my teeth growing up hunting hell's hollow not too far from here.
> 
> Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


The hells hollow in slippery rock?


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> Last week on a whim I just decided I hadn't been to my uncles in 3c for deer in 2 years and even longer in rifle season. The family that hunted there for the opener only saw 3 deer in the first 3 days but since they stopped hunting an 8pt had started using the food plot again after dark. Took a guess at where he might be hiding and ended up just not beating him there. He heard me approaching but couldn't see or smell me and I was able to get in position to verify it was the buck I was after and get one window at his body but there was just a bit more brush than I personally like so he worked off in the beech towards the property line. I found his bed and wouldn't you know it he was laying on the same rock I had planned to sit. I sat for several hours to see if he'd work back around but only saw small bucks on the point below. at noon I had to go in and make some work calls so figured I'd take a spin through the doe bedding area. As soon as I dropped into the hemlocks I spotted a small doe then one bedded, dropped to a knee and spotted 2 more then a 4th and 5th. I crawled to get a better angle at the biggest who was bedded facing me and inadvertently crawled within 10yds of another doe and fawn. An easy shot to the base of the neck anchored her, probably my biggest doe of the year. I tried to get between where the buck went and the food for the evening but the wind kicked up and nothing moved. Saturday was a test of will more than a day of hunting. I hunted all day with a few deer seen but wanted to come home tired and wet. My wife talked me into meeting my dad in NY for a little Sunday funday with better weather in the forecast. We had some good bucks that had started showing back at a scrape as the calendar flipped to December. My dad made the long hike to the back and even went the long way to improve his access. Literally at the crack of legal shooting light I heard my dads gun break the silence. This buck came cruising right to the scrape at 20yds in just the first few minutes of the morning. He also got to pick up last year's buck from the taxi last week so hes riding pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Two great bucks for your Pop! I love the mount.


----------



## 138104

Called a few Elite dealers in the area and none had the Era. LAS does have a demo. Need to get there soon and try it out.


----------



## Lcavok99

ZDC said:


> The hells hollow in slippery rock?


No, the hell's hollow in the Bethlehem water authority. Maybe a 20 minute drive south of hickory run 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Called a few Elite dealers in the area and none had the Era. LAS does have a demo. Need to get there soon and try it out.



LOL...good luck, I was there yesterday and there literally was a line of folks waiting. Thought going on a Monday would avoid some of the crowd...um...not so much. Place is awesome and service guys are some of the best around, guess that's why its almost always bursting at the seams...


----------



## jacobh

Wait til u see the stores if u have to buy doe licenses from there


----------



## Mathias

Wow, I was at LAS a week ago and it was dead.

Happy to see another carbon bow enter the mix, but after 3 years of shooting one, I moving back to aluminum, just because. Still hoping Mathews adds one at some point.


----------



## 12-Ringer

To be honest, I am happy for them...they do a nice job keeping talented, well-informed folks on staff and I can't imagine that is an easy task in this industry. They almost always have inventory and prior to recent 'supply chain shortages' could always get things quickly. Their phone tech support is outstanding as well.

I ran my own shop for almost 10 years and got to know several of their top techs very well, they were always willing to exchange ideas and share their insight. Many times I felt as though we helped each othe....compared to the only other real game around back then French Creek - I never complained about the drive to LAS, now its the drive and the crowd...it seems you can never have even a semi-private conversation as someone is always lurking around when they finally call your name. Can't blame the folks, they're there for the same reason I am - haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wow, I was at LAS a week ago and it was dead.
> 
> Happy to see another carbon bow enter the mix, but after 3 years of shooting one, I moving back to aluminum, just because. Still hoping Mathews adds one at some point.



I was there two weeks ago and was one of 4 guys in the place, I was probably spoiled and expected something similar today. It's all good, guys were great as usual.


----------



## jacobh

Moose from LAS was my go to guy when he worked at French creek. Great guy to deal with


----------



## Mathias

Last I heard Moose is in Colorado.


----------



## Mathias

I went out to Swatara Creek Outfitters today. Nice shop. Spoke mostly with Kyle, heck of a nice guy. He’s a Prime fan, which makes it even more appealing to me. Hoping the Revex 2 does it for me when they’re finally in to try. 
Lots of great choices today. I love the Prime build quality and their aim and hold capabilities.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> Last I heard Moose is in Colorado.


I haven’t been there in years but I wouldn’t doubt it. He was a great bow guy


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Last I heard Moose is in Colorado.


He was still a remote “techxpert” for LAS when he left…not sure if he is still involved or not?


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Was that on 119? Just above the pipeline? If so probably my buddy Jim.


Yup. Nice guy and he was real happy to be able to sleep in on Sunday 😀


----------



## nicko

4 days left in the firearms season. Thinking about taking the bow into an area that I can't go with the rifle due to the safety zone. That would be either Thursday or Friday. Last day is reserved for the mighty thunderstick.


----------



## 98XJRC

Mathias said:


> I went out to Swatara Creek Outfitters today. Nice shop. Spoke mostly with Kyle, heck of a nice guy. He’s a Prime fan, which makes it even more appealing to me. Hoping the Revex 2 does it for me when they’re finally in to try.
> Lots of great choices today. I love the Prime build quality and their aim and hold capabilities.


Swatara Creek is my preferred shop. I haven’t had a poor experience going there and Kyle and crew are easy to talk to and extremely knowledgeable. I bought 3 Mission Radiks last year with my kids and they loved the process. Kyle and the other main tech ( I forgot his name) had my kids involved in the setup process and showed them what and why they were doing things. I fun and cool experience for my kids.


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> Wait til u see the stores if u have to buy doe licenses from there


No man, didn't you hear, eliminating the pink envelopes will solve ALL antlerless license issues.


----------



## Mathias

An interaction such as the one I had today, makes me want to go back. The non biased knowledge, experience and assistance were refreshing.


----------



## LetThemGrow

98XJRC said:


> Swatara Creek is my preferred shop. I haven’t had a poor experience going there and Kyle and crew are easy to talk to and extremely knowledgeable. I bought 3 Mission Radiks last year with my kids and they loved the process. Kyle and the other main tech ( I forgot his name) had my kids involved in the setup process and showed them what and why they were doing things. I fun and cool experience for my kids.


Jeff?


----------



## 98XJRC

LetThemGrow said:


> Jeff?


If he’s the one with glasses then yes. Both him and Kyle are awesome. They also don’t make you feel pressured while in the shop and are willing to take the time to talk you through things along with just billshit if they are slow. I prefer places like that when it comes to archery and also gun shops.


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Yup. Nice guy and he was real happy to be able to sleep in on Sunday 😀


Thanks for the assist. He really appreciated you taking the time. Jim is a very nice guy. One of my best friends. I was happy he got a buck. It's been a while since he killed anything with a rifle and first buck for him up there since we moved to the Poconos. Although he got a great buck with a bow a couple years ago out around Somerset.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I was there two weeks ago and was one of 4 guys in the place, I was probably spoiled and expected something similar today. It's all good, guys were great as usual.


 I’m in the process of elimination on a hunt for a new bow. I was there last Tuesday early and there was two or three of us in the place. So slow I had two techs with me on the line while I was shooting a couple bows. They definitely are very accommodating if you want to give several bows a test drive before you plunk down the cash. The same can’t be said for all bow shops. Swatara Creek is on my go to list.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I’m in the process of elimination on a hunt for a new bow. I was there last Tuesday early and there was two or three of us in the place. So slow I had two techs with me on the line while I was shooting a couple bows. They definitely are very accommodating if you want to give several bows a test drive before you plunk down the cash. The same can’t be said for all bow shops. Swatara Creek is on my go to list.


I've heard good things. It's a shame they don't carry PSE.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I've heard good things. It's a shame they don't carry PSE.


 I shot a couple PSE. An EVL and the new XF. I have to say the EVL was one of the smoothest draws I have seen. Was hard to believe it was 60 # put the Omnia on comfort to shame. Might shoot it again in case the one I shot was mistakenly turned down.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> I went out to Swatara Creek Outfitters today. Nice shop. Spoke mostly with Kyle, heck of a nice guy. He’s a Prime fan, which makes it even more appealing to me. Hoping the Revex 2 does it for me when they’re finally in to try.
> Lots of great choices today. I love the Prime build quality and their aim and hold capabilities.


LAS being 15min is my go to of course and they have or can get just about anything. The only issue I've ever had was how crowded it can get but when I got a used prime I went swatara to have it set up and cams changed out that they had in stock. They were excellent to work with just a bit more of a drive. Glad to have great shops in my area 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Reflecting back upon my shooting experience yesterday and being totally honest with myself, the Hoyt VTM31 was the best feeling bow I shot. I know I need to shoot these bows more than once and at multiple locations, we’re lucky that we can in sePA, to formulate an accurate opinion.
I have this historical bias against Hoyt. And I feel like I want to love Prime. I will shoot the 31 and 34 versions again at another local shop, Bob & AJ’s. Great shop IMO. Have to approach this with an open mind. Period.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I shot a couple PSE. An EVL and the new XF. I have to say the EVL was one of the smoothest draws I have seen. Was hard to believe it was 60 # put the Omnia on comfort to shame. Might shoot it again in case the one I shot was mistakenly turned down.


When I replaced my Mathews Chill last year, I shot basically everything out there and decided on the EVL 34 based on the smoothness of the draw cycle and easy shooting. I don't care fore the Mathews switch weight cams and they didn't make anything (at the time) as long as I was looking for. I considered the Mathews TRX34 but it was pretty pricey and I am VERY happy with the EVO EVL 34.


----------



## Mr. October

TauntoHawk said:


> LAS being 15min is my go to of course and they have or can get just about anything. The only issue I've ever had was how crowded it can get but when I got a used prime I went swatara to have it set up and cams changed out that they had in stock. They were excellent to work with just a bit more of a drive. Glad to have great shops in my area
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The wait at LAS is way worse these days since so many other local shops have closed down.


----------



## Mathias

Another reason I’m eyeing Hoyt is because I want to be able to benchpress a VW while running a marathon over the Rocky mountains 💪🏻 🏃‍♂️ 🏔


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> When I replaced my Mathews Chill last year, I shot basically everything out there and decided on the EVL 34 based on the smoothness of the draw cycle and easy shooting. I don't care fore the Mathews switch weight cams and they didn't make anything (at the time) as long as I was looking for. I considered the Mathews TRX34 but it was pretty pricey and I am VERY happy with the EVO EVL 34.


You should try a P4-29 at 60# 28.5” draw. It’s actually pretty darn nice.


----------



## Sight Window

Mathias said:


> I went out to Swatara Creek Outfitters today. Nice shop. Spoke mostly with Kyle, heck of a nice guy. He’s a Prime fan, which makes it even more appealing to me. Hoping the Revex 2 does it for me when they’re finally in to try.
> Lots of great choices today. I love the Prime build quality and their aim and hold capabilities.


I am LAS guy, I have never had a problem with them expect them not wanting to build the arrows I wanted but I was able to take care of that else where. The only thing I don't like about them is not always getting the same guy to help or tune my bow. Are the guys at Swatara really good and helpful? How big of shop are they? Lots of new bows, sights, etc. to choose from? I am always looking for something on par or better. Thanks


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> You should try a P4-29 at 60# 28.5” draw. It’s actually pretty darn nice.


I'm probably out of the market for a new bow for a few years at this point. I might keep an eye on the used market in a couple years though.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sight Window said:


> I am LAS guy, I have never had a problem with them expect them not wanting to build the arrows I wanted but I was able to take care of that else where. The only thing I don't like about them is not always getting the same guy to help or tune my bow. Are the guys at Swatara really good and helpful? How big of shop are they? Lots of new bows, sights, etc. to choose from? I am always looking for something on par or better. Thanks


Kyle and Jeff are great guys. Now that Kyle sold Stokerized (he is Kyle Stokes), he is in the shop a lot more and that’s a good thing.

The shop is medium size; he doesn’t stock nearly what LAS does. And no clothing. They do make quality strings, I think Jeff does alot of that? You will enjoy your visit.


----------



## 98XJRC

Sight Window said:


> I am LAS guy, I have never had a problem with them expect them not wanting to build the arrows I wanted but I was able to take care of that else where. The only thing I don't like about them is not always getting the same guy to help or tune my bow. Are the guys at Swatara really good and helpful? How big of shop are they? Lots of new bows, sights, etc. to choose from? I am always looking for something on par or better. Thanks


Comparing them to LAS is a bit unfair in my opinion. They carry a decent amount of inventory, however no where near the scale of LAS. The advantage of Swatara is knowing that the same people will be working on your bow every single time and receiving one on one customer service. Unless going in on a Saturday morning leading up to archery season you will typically be the only person in the shop.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> I shot a couple PSE. An EVL and the new XF. I have to say the EVL was one of the smoothest draws I have seen. Was hard to believe it was 60 # put the Omnia on comfort to shame. Might shoot it again in case the one I shot was mistakenly turned down.


I couldn't get past the grip on the PSEs, just felt awkward in my hands. They make a quality bow and i could of taken it off i guess but after shooting all of the flagships last year i made the switch from prime to hoyt as it felt best in my hands. But we will see how long i can keep it since i can only bench press a mini cooper and run over the appalachians......


----------



## Mathias

Turn over at LAS is incredibly high. Great selection, minimally it’s a great place to check out all the goods. Then go with your gut on set up.


----------



## nicko

With our $on in college, I'll be $ticking with the u$ed bow market in the cla$$ified$ for the for$eeable future whenever I get the itch again.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> I couldn't get past the grip on the PSEs, just felt awkward in my hands. They make a quality bow and i could of taken it off i guess but after shooting all of the flagships last year i made the switch from prime to hoyt as it felt best in my hands. But we will see how long i can keep it since i can only bench press a mini cooper and run over the appalachians......


I took the grip off my EVL 34. World of difference in results. Actually I didn't mind the feel of the grip but my left-right groups shrunk dramatically upon removal.


----------



## CBB

Well... i bought a crossgun... 
Not giving up the vertical bow but couldnt pass the deal up and i think it will come in handy in certaim situations..
Wicked Ridge Invader 400 with accudraw 

Just bought 4 Centerpunch bolts and Muzzy Trocar hybrid broadheads. Going to try and use it late season. 

Should put plenty of blood on the snow. 

Any of you run fixed heads in crossguns?


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Well... i bought a crossgun...
> Not giving up the vertical bow but couldnt pass the deal up and i think it will come in handy in certaim situations..
> Wicked Ridge Invader 400 with accudraw
> 
> Just bought 4 Centerpunch bolts and Muzzy Trocar hybrid broadheads. Going to try and use it late season.
> 
> Should put plenty of blood on the snow.
> 
> Any of you run fixed heads in crossguns?


I tried them but had some flight issues. The big difference with a crossbow unlike a vertical bow is that there is 0 ability to tune so they'll either shoot or they won't. If they don't fly, grab a pack or two fo 125 gr. NAP Spitfires. You cannot go wrong with them.


----------



## dougell

My son used a crossbow for a couple of years and I just had him use slick tricks.


----------



## LetThemGrow

CBB said:


> Well... i bought a crossgun...
> Not giving up the vertical bow but couldnt pass the deal up and i think it will come in handy in certaim situations..
> Wicked Ridge Invader 400 with accudraw
> 
> Just bought 4 Centerpunch bolts and Muzzy Trocar hybrid broadheads. Going to try and use it late season.
> 
> Should put plenty of blood on the snow.
> 
> Any of you run fixed heads in crossguns?


Yes my son used one for a few years before he could draw enough weight. We had great results with QAD Exodus. I had bolts built with 100 grains of brass up front and super impressed with them. It’s definitely an option for late season blind hunting instead of a flintlock, and I may use it this year. I’m inexperienced and had a bad flintlock hunt a few years ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Well... i bought a crossgun...
> Not giving up the vertical bow but couldnt pass the deal up and i think it will come in handy in certaim situations..
> Wicked Ridge Invader 400 with accudraw
> 
> Just bought 4 Centerpunch bolts and Muzzy Trocar hybrid broadheads. Going to try and use it late season.
> 
> Should put plenty of blood on the snow.
> 
> Any of you run fixed heads in crossguns?


I doubt you'll be happy with most fixed-baldes with that set-up...which bolts did you get the 400grain? That BOW at 500 total grains will push close to 400fps...at that speed most fixed blades will begin to plane around 30 yards or so. You'll get tack driving accuracy at 20 and wonder what the heck is happening at 30+...can be very frustrating when you first embrace a crossBOW...I know it was for me....some ways to combat....you can go with 125 or 150 heads to help some, get heavier bolts, or some combination of both. Wyvern Creations is the place to go for custom bolts....tell them what you're after, what you have and they'll put something together for you that won't cost much more than what you would buy off the shelf someplace. You can also look at the small lower-profile fixed blades available today.

One other tip, don't treat it like a rifle, you'll be deeply disappointed, especially during the initial sighting in and range/yard shooting. It is VERY important that the bow his held tightly and not simply rested on bags or tripod. The bolt on the WRI400 rides the rail for almost 19 of its 20", resting the BOW on a bag without it being held down/tight will allow the BOW to jump and you will NOT get any constant performance because the bolt will be in contact with the rail while the BOW is 'jumping' ....don't ask me how I learned that one...

Good luck with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can't say that I love the crossbow as much as my vertical bow, but I also have to concede that I have 26 years of experience with by vertical bow (getting my first Bear Whitetail Extreme II at 21 years old) and three years experience with a crossbow.....a BIG downfall as Pete pointed out is the ability to tune it, especially for tinkerer like me. I mean I built my own strings, replaced them, as well as cams and modules when needed...when I closed my shop I sold 90% of my equipment, but now even my press is useless with the crossbow. Hunting with a crossbow has definitely been an experience in every aspect from practice, transport, use in the stand. What I never realized is that most are NOT designed to be shot very frequently. If you look closely most manufactures recommend string replacement every year regardless of use primarily because of the pressure they are under. Some look for replacements after 200-400 shots, on my vertical bows, threads where just breaking in around that point.

I know there are plenty of opinions and I'm not remotely indicating it's more/less difficult as much as I will ABSOLTUTELY endorse, it's DIFFERENT. Unitl one expereinces an awkward angle or position in the stand, you can't really appreciate it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Yes my son used one for a few years before he could draw enough weight. We had great results with QAD Exodus. I had bolts built with 100 grains of brass up front and super impressed with them. It’s definitely an option for late season blind hunting instead of a flintlock, and I may use it this year. I’m inexperienced and had a bad flintlock hunt a few years ago.


Did you build the bolts yourself or have someone do it for you? What was the total weight of that finished bolt? What bow were you using?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Did you build the bolts yourself or have someone do it for you? What was the total weight of that finished bolt? What bow were you using?


I had a shop build them. Sold my son on it by letting him pick new string/cable color and wraps on bolts, then I snuck in the weight upfront. I’m convinced bolts with more than a 100 grain broadhead up front fly better and penetrate better. No scientific data, just preference and trial-and-error.


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> I can't say that I love the crossbow as much as my vertical bow, but I also have to concede that I have 26 years of experience with by vertical bow (getting my first Bear Whitetail Extreme II at 21 years old) and three years experience with a crossbow.....a BIG downfall as Pete pointed out is the ability to tune it, especially for tinkerer like me. I mean I built my own strings, replaced them, as well as cams and modules when needed...when I closed my shop I sold 90% of my equipment, but now even my press is useless with the crossbow. Hunting with a crossbow has definitely been an experience in every aspect from practice, transport, use in the stand. What I never realized is that most are NOT designed to be shot very frequently. If you look closely most manufactures recommend string replacement every year regardless of use primarily because of the pressure they are under. Some look for replacements after 200-400 shots, on my vertical bows, threads where just breaking in around that point.
> 
> I know there are plenty of opinions and I'm not remotely indicating it's more/less difficult as much as I will ABSOLTUTELY endorse, it's DIFFERENT. Unitl one expereinces an awkward angle or position in the stand, you can't really appreciate it.


Joe I talked to tenpoint when I first started using a xbow. They made it clear u can shoot them a lot.I also sent a pic of strings and cables which have a little fraying on them and was told don’t send it back yet get another season out of them. Best company I have dealt with yet.


----------



## CBB

20" 455gr is what i went with they have the 85gr brass insert up front.. I have a little experience getting broadheads to shoot from helping my granddad years ago when he had a permit to use one.

New toy to play with. It will be interesting.


----------



## Gene94

LetThemGrow said:


> I had a shop build them. Sold my son on it by letting him pick new string/cable color and wraps on bolts, then I snuck in the weight upfront. I’m convinced bolts with more than a 100 grain broadhead up front fly better and penetrate better. No scientific data, just preference and trial-and-error.
> 
> View attachment 7753079


How did that play with the calibration of your scope then? Did you just have to shoot until you could determine what range each hash mark was good for?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Gene94 said:


> How did that play with the calibration of your scope then? Did you just have to shoot until you could determine what range each hash mark was food for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I did. It was very close for 30, which was our limit.

It’s an old Barnett but still effective on a deer 30 yards and in…


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Thanks for the assist. He really appreciated you taking the time. Jim is a very nice guy. One of my best friends. I was happy he got a buck. It's been a while since he killed anything with a rifle and first buck for him up there since we moved to the Poconos. Although he got a great buck with a bow a couple years ago out around Somerset.
> View attachment 7752682


Are you going to Montana with him for elk?


----------



## 138104

CBB said:


> Well... i bought a crossgun...
> Not giving up the vertical bow but couldnt pass the deal up and i think it will come in handy in certaim situations..
> Wicked Ridge Invader 400 with accudraw
> 
> Just bought 4 Centerpunch bolts and Muzzy Trocar hybrid broadheads. Going to try and use it late season.
> 
> Should put plenty of blood on the snow.
> 
> Any of you run fixed heads in crossguns?


Not a fan of factory arrows. I had a guy build some for my Swat X1 and my Sub-1 XR and they shoot tighter groups than factory. For broadheads, I’ve had good luck with Sevr 1.5, 125 grain.


----------



## jacobh

I use borkholders custom arrows. In my vengeant they’re go to is firenock pro bolts 20”. Great arrows and fast shipping


----------



## ZDC

Today's hunt was successful and unsuccessful.

Saw 10 deer, including the 8 point that I saw a fews days ago( getting a better look at him now , he is pretty nice and will be a stud next year)

I spotted a doe that looked smaller but I needed meat and with there being only 3 more days in this season I decided to try and kill her, turned out to be a BB . I snuck up to 150 ( spotted him at 350) and took a high shoulder shot. Dropped him instantly.


Walking up to him I crested a hill and saw 6 does right Infront of me ranging 40-100 yards. I picked out a good looking doe at 45 and shot ( slight quarter too). She took of running and went down in the field. I set down my bag , tagged the BB and went to go get the doe. When I got 15 yards away she jumped up and took off.

I couldn't find any blood , fur , any sign of a hit. Eventually I did find a small drop of blood when she went into the woods. The trail picked up, and there was blood all lover the place, and it led me to a bed. I instantly backed out and can hopefully find her tomorrow. I keep replaying the shot in my mind and have no idea how I would have hit far back other than I nipped a downed cornstalk.








( Bed ) I'm not supper confident that I'll find her but I'll look as hard as I possibly can.









( One heck of a hole on the button buck , already have half the skinning done before I have it dressed 😂, 180 grain coreloks , 308 )


----------



## nicko

Filling the freezer zdc…..congrats! Good luck on the recovery tomorrow.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Filling the freezer zdc…..congrats! Good luck on the recovery tomorrow.


What can... I say they looked tasty. 

Hopefully she didn't go to far, but I've heard too many stories and seen it happen to people enough first hand to know that a kicked deer can go quite a ways. So I'm pretty nervous. 

Fingers crossed that I'll have to dress a gut shot tomorrow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

4:13 this evening, sitting there watching a cut corn field when I heard something strange sounding coming my way behind me. Turned out to be 2 guys in a gator type cart but with no orange visible, the driver slowed it down and seemed tempted to stop but didn't. Not long after they passed and I couldn't hear it anymore, I saw something out of place on the opposite side of the field edge, about 120yds away. I was looking at it by naked eye when it finally moved and saw it was a doe, but I wasn't sure just how big it was and I didn't want to take a fawn. 
Apparently, it saw the cart guys coming back through because about the same time I was raising the inline up for a better look it... it took a few steps and headed right back in the woods before I even got it in the scope!

Didn't see that deer again till it re-appeared at 4:55, further down the field and a bit further than I was willing take a shot at... more like 150-60yds and I had never tested how fast the 295gr bullet dropped at that distance. Being an overcast day on top of that, I was losing light by the minute. While watching it feed, it alerted me at one point that more deer were likely on my side of the field in the opposite corner. A few minutes later I watched 3 more doe work there way across towards the first, a bit nearer to me but with even less light. 
I ended up being a spectator just watching them feed for the next 10-15 before I couldn't see them at all and backed out.

Saw a 5th deer on my way out but could barely tell it was a deer let alone what size or sex it was. 

Was good to finally see deer again, I was starting to wonder if my deer magnet was set to repel this gun season instead of attract.... but it will be further tested with another 3 days left.
Other good news is between a guy in a white sweatpants/hoodie, other hunters and the most recent on camera capture today. A guy in a truck driving the fields for some reason, who came back passed a cam about 20m later...no one had touched a treestand or 2 cams of mine. Maybe there's hope for humanity yet, but I wouldn't count on it!

Back at it tomorrow, good luck finding her ZDC and to anyone else venturing out!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hope u find her ZDC….


----------



## jacobh

Good luck and congrats zdc


----------



## 98XJRC

Good luck tracking tomorrow ZDC. Same goes to the rest of you headed out to finish rifle season. I haven’t been out since my trip north in early November and I’m missing the woods just have no desire to be in the local public during rifle. Maybe I’ll get back out for late archery but I said the same thing last year and didn’t make it happen.


----------



## ZDC

Piebald? Rare infectious disease? Past injury?

Didn't notice this until I got the whole thing skinned and went to cut off the front legs


----------



## jacobh

No clue but that’s pretty neat


----------



## 12-Ringer

FYI.....I know the insulating suits (IWOM, HBS, ASIS, Warmbag) etc...aren't for everyone, but I can tell you they SOLVE the getting cold issue and one of the best Arctic Shield Insulator Suit is almost 50% off today at Camofire...at $190 it is a total no-brainer....super versatile in the duck/goose blind, on the ice for fishing, in a ground blind or stand...will concede takes a little practice, especially in a stand, but you won't get cold. It is AWESOME for getting kids out too....just get it in the size that works for you and you can have your young-ones drown in it a little when they are with you in the blind or the field...they will stay nice and toasty.

Just thought I'd share....


https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/14



Here's a comparison/review I did a while back...I'd only add more positive attributes....








AS Body Insulator suit review


So I have been in the market for a body suit for a while, and been reading every review possible. When Scheels ran their recent deal for %30 off i snagged the AS Body insulator suit. There were quite a mix of reviews of guys saying anything from its light as a jacket, didnt keep them warm etc...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Are you going to Montana with him for elk?


I'm not. He and our other buddy Dave are going. We have two different groups going for elk next year. I'm not in either one. Not for lack of being invited though. I'm planning on going back to Newfoundland for moose in 2024 and can't financially swing both. I hope he has luck though!


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> How did that play with the calibration of your scope then? Did you just have to shoot until you could determine what range each hash mark was good for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I really like the Hawke scopes where you sight in at 20 yards and then adjust the speed setting of the scope until 30 yards is on. The result is fairly uncanny accuracy out to 60 yards or so with each graduated mark in the scope being pretty good.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> FYI.....I know the insulating suits (IWOM, HBS, ASIS, Warmbag) etc...aren't for everyone, but I can tell you the SOLVE the getting cold issue and one of the best Arctic Shield Insulator Suit is almost 50% off today at Camofire...at $190 it is a total no-brainer....super versatile in the duck/goose blind, on the ice for fishing, in a ground blind or stand...will concede takes a little practice, especially in a stand, but you won't get cold. It is AWESOME for getting kids out too....just get it in the size that works for you and you can have your young-ones drown in it a little when they are with you in the blind or the field...they will stay nice and toasty.
> 
> Just thought I'd share....
> 
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/14
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison/review I did a while back...I'd only add more positive attributes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS Body Insulator suit review
> 
> 
> So I have been in the market for a body suit for a while, and been reading every review possible. When Scheels ran their recent deal for %30 off i snagged the AS Body insulator suit. There were quite a mix of reviews of guys saying anything from its light as a jacket, didnt keep them warm etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


My best addition in recent years was my Volt heated vest. When I turn that on and put a jacket on overtop of it, it is like having a personal furnace.


----------



## nicko

I have achieved far greater consistency with this new Lyman shooting patched round balls than I ever did with the Traditions PA pellet shooting sabots. 

50 yards… Printing about an inch left but I’m not gonna touch the front blade at this point.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I have achieved far greater consistency with this new Lyman shooting patched round balls than I ever did with the Traditions PA pellet shooting sabots.
> 
> 50 yards… Printing about an inch left but I’m not gonna touch the front blade at this point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7753472
> View attachment 7753477


I'd take that group all day with a flintlock. Looks like you are ready!


----------



## jpinkerton

Nice shooting @nicko . On a side note, I am digging that range setup. Such a simple backstop and target method that can be easily maintained.


----------



## nicko

jpinkerton said:


> Nice shooting @nicko . On a side note, I am digging that range setup. Such a simple backstop and target method that can be easily maintained.


The one problem this club is jackwagon members who go out of their way to shoot and mangle the pressure treated posts that are used to hold the orange mesh. But like you said, it's simple and effective and easy for the club to maintain.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> I'd take that group all day with a flintlock. Looks like you are ready!


I brought the PA pellet along and shot not even close to this group. Not sure if it's the gun or me or if I just haven't found the right load but either way, we don't seem to be a good match. Should have tried the patched roundballs in the gun for comparison. Oh well. I feel good with the Lyman.


----------



## ZDC

Went maybe 10 feet from where I stopped looking last night 🤦‍♂️
( X marks where I stopped yesterday) 









Hit lung , liver and stomach. Went around 125 from where I shot it. 








Glad it all worked out


----------



## jacobh

Congrats ZDC


----------



## nicko

I love a happy ending.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> I love a happy ending.


I love one too 

He( yeah unfortunately it was another button buck) was out there almost 16 hours but with the temps in the high 30s and low 40s I think I was able to salvage most of it. 

Meat looks and smells good so it's going into the ice water for a few days. 

Wish last night I would have just walked 3 more steps.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> I love one too
> 
> He( yeah unfortunately it was another button buck) was out there almost 16 hours but with the temps in the high 30s and low 40s I think I was able to salvage most of it.
> 
> Meat looks and smells good so it's going into the ice water for a few days.
> 
> Wish last night I would have just walked 3 more steps.


Yeah but jumping a deer again will guarantee you wished you would have backed out, and likely not recovered the deer. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Charman03

Congrats on the 2 button bucks


----------



## ZDC

I can get a 2 inch group with round balls from a rest.

Yesterday was shooting before going out in the evening. At 75 yards, took a shot offhand , with a rest ,and sitting on the ground
Shooting at a cardboard deer target I made I went , missed forward, lung, and then spine. ( Need to keep practicing)

I flinch at ton however when shooting offhand.


----------



## dougell

__





CWD Results and Surveillance







pgcdatacollection.pa.gov





We got put into a DMA last year and our twp just got it's first positive case with only 25 deer tested so far.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7753514
> 
> Went maybe 10 feet from where I stopped looking last night 🤦‍♂️
> ( X marks where I stopped yesterday)
> View attachment 7753595
> 
> 
> Hit lung , liver and stomach. Went around 125 from where I shot it.
> View attachment 7753601
> 
> Glad it all worked out


Looks Tasty!


----------



## Mr. October

So my friend Karen and her son Gavin are heading up to 3D on Saturday on an unguided adventure to try to get their first deer. They hunted with me the first 2 days of rifle season but I can't go Saturday. I'm hoping they are successful though it seems like a remote chance, but one never knows. 

She is, like most new hunters, concerned about field dressing if they get something. I explained how I do it and assured her it isn't hard. I also told her there would be plenty of hunters out in the woods and she can probably find someone to ask for help. But I looked around for a couple different YouTube videos. Needless to say there are an abundance and almost everyone is different. The one thing I find curious is that so many recommend cutting around the anus first.I always do that last after simply cutting the large intestine near the stomach and tying it in a knot. I've always done it this way preferring not to touch and handle the feces and possibly expose my knife and then go stick it all inside the deer.

It just got me wondering what everyone's preference is when field dressing?


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> So my friend Karen and her son Gavin are heading up to 3D on Saturday on an unguided adventure to try to get their first deer. They hunted with me the first 2 days of rifle season but I can't go Saturday. I'm hoping they are successful though it seems like a remote chance, but one never knows.
> 
> She is, like most new hunters, concerned about field dressing if they get something. I explained how I do it and assured her it isn't hard. I also told her there would be plenty of hunters out in the woods and she can probably find someone to ask for help. But I looked around for a couple different YouTube videos. Needless to say there are an abundance and almost everyone is different. The one thing I find curious is that so many recommend cutting around the anus first.I always do that last after simply cutting the large intestine near the stomach and tying it in a knot. I've always done it this way preferring not to touch and handle the feces and possibly expose my knife and then go stick it all inside the deer.
> 
> It just got me wondering what everyone's preference is when field dressing?


I cut down through until I hit the hip bone. Then I cut forward to abdominal cavity and cut up through the sternum. Cut the diaphragm enough to cut the windpipe and esophagus. I than trim up the diaphragm and grab the esophagus and pull as hard as I can and everything comes out. Then I cut the bottom of the intestines connecting to the butthole. ( Sometimes a few turds slip out but I keep a water tank in my truck for cleaning out the inside of deer, it has soapy water in it.) 

Whole process takes me ~2 minutes as long as it's not a gut hit. 
Leaned this technique from an older hunter that could gut a deer in under 30 seconds. Really impressive to watch him work.


----------



## ZDC

Got one back leg of my 10 point done ( I keep the meat in ice water for 1 week, it draws the iron and the hormones out of the meat. Makes it not taste "gamey" )










I may or may not have dropped it in the mud when taking it out of the water... but I think the size difference between the button buck and the older buck is.


----------



## nicko

I get guts, bladder, and intestines removed first. Then I go through the diaphragm to remove the lungs and heart, and take out the windpipe. Arse end is the last spot I go to..


----------



## yetihunter1

if you look up how to gut a deer on the meateater website is how i do it, sounds similar to ZDC's method. Never had a mentor so i taught myself first through trial and error which was alot of error and then went online and found that video before i knew who Steven Rinella was. I have to say its pretty clean method vs my earlier attempts.


----------



## Mathias

Who’s ready for Spring gobbler 🦃 🫣…too soon?


----------



## CBB

Take a moment and look. Its ok not to shoot if youre not sure.


----------



## ZDC

CBB said:


> View attachment 7753712
> 
> View attachment 7753713
> 
> 
> 
> Take a moment and look. Its ok not to shoot if youre not sure.


 I'd not have shot if I knew they where buttons , but I thought they where does.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Who’s ready for Spring gobbler 🦃 🫣…too soon?


Who's ready for summer whiper fishing


----------



## nicko

Chit happens when hunting. Things materialize quickly and decisions need to be made in seconds. Bottom line is if a kill is legal. Not legal……then flame away.

Everybody hunts for different end goals. Some hunt for meat…..some hunt for a mature animal…..some hunt for antlers. Nobody is right or wrong as long as their harvest falls within the constraints of what is a legal deer.


----------



## Mathias

If you are opposed to shooting a xxxxx but failed to identify your intended target and shot one out of haste, that IMO is simply irresponsible, legal or not. There is no real hurry, just a perceived one. “chit happens”, when you act too fast.


----------



## CBB

ZDC said:


> I'd not have shot if I knew they where buttons , but I thought they where does.



Your tags...
Just saying....take time to id your target. 

You seem to spend plenty of time around deer. If you wouldnt have shot if youd known they were bb then take the time to look. 

Hence the tips posted above. Things to look for to not shoot bb...


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> If you are opposed to shooting a xxxxx but failed to identify your intended target and shot one out of haste, that IMO is simply irresponsible, legal or not. There is no real hurry, just a perceived one. “chit happens”, when you act too fast.


If the deer killed was legal, I’d say the problem with the deer killed is yours and yours only.


----------



## ZDC

I'm out in the woods and fields for meat ( there is a reason I say looks tasty). I'd rather have the 100ish lbs of meat that I now have than 120 inches of glorified calcium in the future.

Is it a shame they where both BBs, yes.
If I knew they where BBs would I have shot , no.
If I did know they where both BBs I would have shot 2 of the other antler-less deer in the herd of 7 deer I saw.

The area I was hunting is overrun with deer and with only a few days left of rifle I just decided to shoot the first few does I had a shot at. One was at 150 yards and the 2nd was at 45. In a herd of 7 antlerless deer. 

I'm not too tore up about losing 2 young bucks in the area, because the place is mainly overrun with young bucks (counted 14 different young bucks ranging from spikes to 6 points at the farm through this year's season ) and especially because the deer have done 1000s and 1000s of $ in damage to the farmers crops, which is the whole reason I have permission to hunt out there in the first place.

At the end of the day ,when all's said and done tag soup won't fill the bellys I am trying to feed, those 2 button bucks will. I would have rather them been does but they weren't, they where taken legally, and they will be eaten.


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> I'm out in the woods and fields for meat ( there is a reason I say looks tasty). I'd rather have the 100ish lbs of meat that I now have than 120 inches of glorified calcium in the future.
> 
> Is it a shame they where both BBs, yes.
> If I knew they where BBs would I have shot , no.
> If I did know they where both BBs I would have shot 2 of the other antler-less deer in the herd of 7 deer I saw.
> 
> The area I was hunting is overrun with deer and with only a few days left of rifle I just decided to shoot the first few does I had a shot at. One was at 150 yards and the 2nd was at 45. In a herd of 7 antlerless deer.
> 
> I'm not too tore up about losing 2 young bucks in the area, because the place is mainly overrun with young bucks (counted 14 different young bucks ranging from spikes to 6 points at the farm through this year's season ) and especially because the deer have done 1000s and 1000s of $ in damage to the farmers crops, which is the whole reason I have permission to hunt out there in the first place.
> 
> At the end of the day ,when all's said and done tag soup won't fill the bellys I am trying to feed, those 2 button bucks will. I would have rather them been does but they weren't, they where taken legally, and they will be eaten.


And they look tasty....


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> And they look tasty....


Very

Still do as I'm cutting them up ( and getting a concerning amount of juices into my phone)


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Advert your eyes if don't want to read about a long winded successful, but vile Thunderstick hunt.

3pm today I was back in the same hedgerow I sat yesterday evening, watching the corn field but this time I was sitting a bit further down it in case any deer did the same thing again.
3:38, the first deer to enter the field was a very well fed fawn. 
























Then another at 3:48










I was still sitting there watching them and taking picks as they fed until 3:56 when I saw pieces and tails of deer both running and stopping deer through the woods across the field from me. Right past a cam and treestand over there they went and I couldn't see just how many they're actually were, but I'm sure I didn't see them all. I figured somebody had pushed them whether hunting or otherwise in the direction they came from, but never heard a shot or saw another hunter.

5 of those deer ended up coming out in the middle of the field above me, although screened by the hedgerow I was sitting in. I saw bucks in the group and when they much to my surprise started trotting down the middle of field, towards the fawns, I damn near threw the camera down in my haste to pick up the gun. 

As they came down the field, I saw 3 nice does in the group and 2 bucks. I hadn't seen an illegal buck in this area in person or on cam this year but neither of these 2 were. One sported a single spike about 6" long, the other buck a much more prominent rack but I only saw 2 pts on the side he had, also a halfrack!
They stopped at 50-60yds briefly and then kept going toward the woods beyond the fawns. I wasn't in a hurry to shoot a doe because I wasn't sure exactly what was going on or if more deer were going to show up. One doe ran around like she was playing while the bucks headed into the woods to never be seen again. Over the next few minutes, the 3 doe went into the woods and then came back out...then down the field edge and cut back into the woods.

The biggest doe in the group made it into the woods and the other 2 seemed to have the same idea about 4:09pm, I figured I wasn't going to waste the best chance I've had all gun season and better take one of those mature does, so I shot. She jumped straight up in the air probably 2ft and rear leg kicked, usually a good sign and into the woods she went, so thick in there I couldn't see her once she entered, so I sat tight.

4:13 another nice doe appeared and walked right over to where I thought I shot the other doe, sniffed the ground and went into the woods.









Another doe and fawn appeared in the field in the same area and then 2 more doe came out up the field where the group of 5 initially came from. Ended up watching them and sitting tight till 4:40 when I figured I better check on the doe I thought I hit, so I wasn't following blood in pitch black.

Just got to the area the doe was in and saw her white belly through the jungle, didn't go 30yds but my first look at her I thought she was smaller than I thought? 2 more doe got up off the bank and ran as I tried to find a way in there to get to her.

My first view of her and after I got in there

















Was not fun getting her out of there I can tell you... and she was definitely heavier than I initially thought. Drug her 40yds the other way and then up over a lower spot in a fence to get her back to the field and was feeling it a bit already.









Seems my deer magnet was still set to attract this evening and I'm now out of doe tags. Still not sure just how many deer were around there but I figure I saw atleast 10 to 12. Was nice to finally see some antler though, even if they weren't legal.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Advert your eyes if don't want to read about a long winded successful, but vile Thunderstick hunt.
> 
> 3pm today I was back in the same hedgerow I sat yesterday evening, watching the corn field but this time I was sitting a bit further down it in case any deer did the same thing again.
> 3:38, the first deer to enter the field was a very well fed fawn.
> View attachment 7753916
> 
> View attachment 7753917
> 
> View attachment 7753919
> 
> Then another at 3:48
> View attachment 7753920
> 
> 
> 
> I was still sitting there watching them and taking picks as they fed until 3:56 when I saw pieces and tails of deer both running and stopping deer through the woods across the field from me. Right past a cam and treestand over there they went and I couldn't see just how many they're actually were, but I'm sure I didn't see them all. I figured somebody had pushed them whether hunting or otherwise in the direction they came from, but never heard a shot or saw another hunter.
> 
> 5 of those deer ended up coming out in the middle of the field above me, although screened by the hedgerow I was sitting in. I saw bucks in the group and when they much to my surprise started trotting down the middle of field, towards the fawns, I damn near threw the camera down in my haste to pick up the gun.
> 
> As they came down the field, I saw 3 nice does in the group and 2 bucks. I hadn't seen an illegal buck in this area in person or on cam this year but neither of these 2 were. One sported a single spike about 6" long, the other buck a much more prominent rack but I only saw 2 pts on the side he had, also a halfrack!
> They stopped at 50-60yds briefly and then kept going toward the woods beyond the fawns. I wasn't in a hurry to shoot a doe because I wasn't sure exactly what was going on or if more deer were going to show up. One doe ran around like she was playing while the bucks headed into the woods to never be seen again. Over the next few minutes, the 3 doe went into the woods and then came back out...then down the field edge and cut back into the woods.
> 
> The biggest doe in the group made it into the woods and the other 2 seemed to have the same idea about 4:09pm, I figured I wasn't going to waste the best chance I've had all gun season and better take one of those mature does, so I shot. She jumped straight up in the air probably 2ft and rear leg kicked, usually a good sign and into the woods she went, so thick in there I couldn't see her once she entered, so I sat tight.
> 
> 4:13 another nice doe appeared and walked right over to where I thought I shot the other doe, sniffed the ground and went into the woods.
> View attachment 7753922
> 
> 
> Another doe and fawn appeared in the field in the same area and then 2 more doe came out up the field where the group of 5 initially came from. Ended up watching them and sitting tight till 4:40 when I figured I better check on the doe I thought I hit, so I wasn't following blood in pitch black.
> 
> Just got to the area the doe was in and saw her white belly through the jungle, didn't go 30yds but my first look at her I thought she was smaller than I thought? 2 more doe got up off the bank and ran as I tried to find a way in there to get to her.
> 
> My first view of her and after I got in there
> View attachment 7753923
> 
> View attachment 7753928
> 
> 
> Was not fun getting her out of there I can tell you... and she was definitely heavier than I initially thought. Drug her 40yds the other way and then up over a lower spot in a fence to get her back to the field and was feeling it a bit already.
> View attachment 7753929
> 
> 
> Seems my deer magnet was still set to attract this evening and I'm now out of doe tags. Still not sure just how many deer were around there but I figure I saw atleast 10 to 12. Was nice to finally see some antler though, even if they weren't legal.


Looks tasty


----------



## nicko

Big girl AJ……congrats!!!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> If the deer killed was legal, I’d say the problem with the deer killed is yours and yours only.


Reading here, apparently not 😉 But it’s a given_ our _opinions will differ….on just about everything in life.


----------



## Mathias

2 more days buddy, 2 more days….


----------



## Billy H

Just a thought, if your going to shoot at distances of 100+yards and in and have an aversion to shooting certain deer I would think a set of binos would go a long way to help make positive identification before dropping the hammer.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7753976
> 
> 2 more days buddy, 2 more days….


I think I see ******* Joe’s truck lights in the background. He probably got dropped just out of camera range 😜


----------



## Billy H

I guess “Red Neck “ is a bad word here 😶


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of binoculars, I think the time has come for a new pair. I love my Meopta 8x32”s but think the time has come where I need a larger objective lens. I wish someone made a compact 8x50 but they all seem huge.


----------



## Mathias

@jacobh do you want an old fence post for a display like that guy made? I can bring you one home from my place up north.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Speaking of binoculars, I think the time has come for a new pair. I love my Meopta 8x32”s but think the time has come where I need a larger objective lens. I wish someone made a compact 8x50 but they all seem huge.


Let me know if you post them up…my son needs to upgrade.

Good luck keeping that buck alive. Did he break the right G2?


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> @jacobh do you want an old fence post for a display like that guy made? I can bring you one home from my place up north.


Thanks Matt that would be great!!! I’m not in a huge hurry. Let me know how much u want for it aim willing to buy… thank u


----------



## nicko

Well, this is a first… Up here in Berks, 5C… Start to hear movement on the bench above me… Turn around and see a whitish body… And then another one also white… two sheep


----------



## jacobh

Lamb chops


----------



## nicko

I heard they were on the loose up here after one of the property owners passed away recently. He had them in some type of enclosure and they obviously got out… Seem to be doing quite well foraging on their own.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Well, this is a first… Up here in Berks, 5C… Start to hear movement on the bench above me… Turn around and see a whitish body… And then another one also white… two sheep
> 
> View attachment 7753989
> View attachment 7753990


Looks tasty.


----------



## Schleprock1

nicko said:


> I heard they were on the loose up here after one of the property owners passed away recently. He had them in some type of enclosure and they obviously got out… Seem to be doing quite well foraging on their own.


Call the game commission. You can probably have lamb chops in the freezer with the deer meat.


----------



## Schleprock1

Darn Poachers.
Albino Buck Poached in PA


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> I cut down through until I hit the hip bone. Then I cut forward to abdominal cavity and cut up through the sternum. Cut the diaphragm enough to cut the windpipe and esophagus. I than trim up the diaphragm and grab the esophagus and pull as hard as I can and everything comes out. Then I cut the bottom of the intestines connecting to the butthole. ( Sometimes a few turds slip out but I keep a water tank in my truck for cleaning out the inside of deer, it has soapy water in it.)
> 
> Whole process takes me ~2 minutes as long as it's not a gut hit.
> Leaned this technique from an older hunter that could gut a deer in under 30 seconds. Really impressive to watch him work.


Similar to my process, except I cut the butt from the outside, reach in and and tie it in knot...


----------



## dougell

I have no issue with people shooting fawns,even bb's in this part of the state.If we have a rough winter,there's usually mortality and those fawns are the first one's to go,along with the malnurished bucks.That's another reason why I never complain about people shooting small but legal 1.5 year olds.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Who’s ready for Spring gobbler 🦃 🫣…too soon?


Never!!!! Just hope i have more time for it this year than last....


----------



## Mathias

I have no issue with the guy that _knowingly _shoots anything intentionally. Just don’t make excuses afterwards and to be clear, not saying anyone did here…

Skunked this morning but did come upon a couple brumbies on my walk out.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Speaking of binoculars, I think the time has come for a new pair. I love my Meopta 8x32”s but think the time has come where I need a larger objective lens. I wish someone made a compact 8x50 but they all seem huge.


I upgraded from a pair of Leupold Wind River binos a couple years ago. They are very comparable to a more expensive pair of Nikons and on par with the more top-end Vortex stuff. But . . my 56 year old eyes needed better clarity so I splurged on a pair of Swarovski SLC 10x42s. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Every penny. Crystal clear details in virtually any condition.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> Darn Poachers.
> Albino Buck Poached in PA


The article says the buck was 8 years old. Are they sure he didn't just keel over from old age?


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> I upgraded from a pair of Leupold Wind River binos a couple years ago. They are very comparable to a more expensive pair of Nikons and on par with the more top-end Vortex stuff. But . . my 56 year old eyes needed better clarity so I splurged on a pair of Swarovski SLC 10x42s. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Every penny. Crystal clear details in virtually any condition.


Noooo, now you did it, I’ll be in the 🐶 house for sure!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Who’s ready for Spring gobbler  🫣…too soon?


Deer might linger on the mind for the next month but each passing day the % shift towards birds will be there. I've got a few more deer projects this year that will keep them on my mind longer than usual but there's planning and prep for spring birds to be done soon too. 

Will you hunt Tennessee for turkey this spring? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> I upgraded from a pair of Leupold Wind River binos a couple years ago. They are very comparable to a more expensive pair of Nikons and on par with the more top-end Vortex stuff. But . . my 56 year old eyes needed better clarity so I splurged on a pair of Swarovski SLC 10x42s. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Every penny. Crystal clear details in virtually any condition.


My Wind Rivers now reside in my truck year round. Just upgraded last year for carrying. Those Wind Rivers owe me nothing.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Well, this is a first… Up here in Berks, 5C… Start to hear movement on the bench above me… Turn around and see a whitish body… And then another one also white… two sheep
> 
> View attachment 7753989
> View attachment 7753990


If they meet the wrong hunter, someone is going to have a baaaaad day 😉


----------



## j.d.m.

Now that I’ve used my vortex viper hd binos for 2 seasons, both 10x42 and 8x42, I can pick out some “not so great” details on them. Is it worth upgrading to swaro’s, not yet at least.
As far as “mistake” kills, yeah, agreed, binos are a god send with that. I’ve been able to 💯 identify deer at distances out to 400+ yards with my 8x42’s that I would normally have mistaken at 50 yards without them. I’ve never hunted with binos in the past, and after this year, I will never hunt without them, even when I know the shot will never by past 30 yards.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> My Wind Rivers now reside in my truck year round. Just upgraded last year for carrying. Those Wind Rivers owe me nothing.


Mine still work great overall. I keep them in our RV.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Deer might linger on the mind for the next month but each passing day the % shift towards birds will be there. I've got a few more deer projects this year that will keep them on my mind longer than usual but there's planning and prep for spring birds to be done soon too.
> 
> Will you hunt Tennessee for turkey this spring?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Absolutely, so many birds!
The Swarovski’s are out, it’s too cold to sleep outside.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Absolutely, so many birds!
> The Swarovski’s are out, it’s too cold to sleep outside.


😂


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another cool clip from Matt


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Big girl AJ……congrats!!!


I definitely misjudged how heavy she initially was before I shot, figuring she was in the 130-140lb range on the hoof. After the recovery I knew different, but we put her on the scale last night and she went 143 dressed. 
I don't believe that she would have went over 180 liveweight by the estimate charts but I'd believe 170 or better.

Really makes me wonder what the first doe I left get back into the woods weighed, while I was hesitating, she was the biggest deer in the field!

Since I sometimes underestimate, I suppose that keeps me from shooting the smaller ones, never a bad problem to have I guess


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> Well, this is a first… Up here in Berks, 5C… Start to hear movement on the bench above me… Turn around and see a whitish body… And then another one also white… two sheep
> 
> View attachment 7753989
> View attachment 7753990


Nick out hunting again without the proper tags, how typical


----------



## LXhuntinPA

ZDC said:


> I'd not have shot if I knew they where buttons , but I thought they where does.


You shot 4 buck this year..... I was young and shot anything brown too... you’ll eventually learn to take your time


----------



## j.d.m.

Those are just polar deer…. All good.


----------



## vonfoust

LXhuntinPA said:


> You shot 4 buck this year..... I was young and shot anything brown too... you’ll eventually learn to take your time


I shot a doe in 1985. Some old guy told me "Ya know when you shoot a doe you shoot 3 deer." I've done the math now and that is 5.00e16 th (not really sure what that number is but it looks huge) deer I'm now responsible for shooting so shooting a few young bucks isn't really a problem in my book.


----------



## ZDC

LXhuntinPA said:


> You shot 4 buck this year..... I was young and shot anything brown too... you’ll eventually learn to take your time


Like I said , place is overrun with young bucks this year. Last year there where more does than bucks at a ratio of around 6:1. This year it's probably more like 2:3, not many does where taken last year , but bucks have moved in overrunning the farm 

On the farm there is a ton of deer and they do a ton of damage to crops. The entire reason I am allowed to hunt out there is to thin them out. 

When I shot 3 of them I thought I was taking does. If I knew they where bucks I would have passed up on them.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> I shot a doe in 1985. Some old guy told me "Ya know when you shoot a doe you shoot 3 deer." I've done the math now and that is 5.00e16 th (not really sure what that number is but it looks huge) deer I'm now responsible for shooting so shooting a few young bucks isn't really a problem in my book.


You sure it was an old guy? Sounds like my dad. I don't think my dad has ever shot a doe because my grandfather told him that same thing. Instead, "shoot a meat buck."


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> Like I said , place is overrun with young bucks this year. Last year there where more does than bucks at a ratio of around 6:1. This year it's probably more like 2:3, not many does where taken last year , but bucks have moved in overrunning the farm
> 
> On the farm there is a ton of deer and they do a ton of damage to crops. The entire reason I am allowed to hunt out there is to thin them out.
> 
> When I shot 3 of them I thought I was taking does. If I knew they where bucks I would have passed up on them.


They all do damage to crops and the habitat and need to be controlled.Never apologize for doing what needs to be done.


----------



## dougell

We were out last saturday trying to help my buddy's 8 year old kill a deer.I crawled through soaking wet laurel in the rain and tried to pick my way through thorns in clearcuts all morning chasing deer to them.Twice he had chances to fill tags at less than 30 yards and wouldn't let the youngster shoot because they were too small.It was none of my business so I didn't say anything but the youngster was clearly deflated.The kid hunted all day in that miserable weather and never complained once.It would warm my heart to see him get one.


----------



## 138104

ZDC said:


> Like I said , place is overrun with young bucks this year. Last year there where more does than bucks at a ratio of around 6:1. This year it's probably more like 2:3, not many does where taken last year , but bucks have moved in overrunning the farm
> 
> On the farm there is a ton of deer and they do a ton of damage to crops. The entire reason I am allowed to hunt out there is to thin them out.
> 
> When I shot 3 of them I thought I was taking does. If I knew they where bucks I would have passed up on them.


No need to explain yourself. If you are hunting for crop damage, you should be killing any deer you can even if it is sucking the teat.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> You sure it was an old guy? Sounds like my dad. I don't think my dad has ever shot a doe because my grandfather told him that same thing. Instead, "shoot a meat buck."


Probably younger than I am now, and my definition of "old" changes every so many years, but certainly to a 13 year old he was an "old guy".


----------



## ZDC

To clarify what happened with the 2 BBs. 

I made this map to help you guys have a visual









( Purple dot is where I started ; blue line is where I traveled ; red is positions I fired from ; white dots are deer that where spotted ; yellow dots are where the deer where when I shot. 

I was sitting in the south field when I spotted a deer ( the first BB) moving along a small strip of standing corn in the "north pond field" ( roughly 400 yards ) . Looking through the scope to confirm it wasn't an antlered deer I got up to close the distance. 

I moved through the field to keep trees and hills between and the deer. Upon getting to the pond I worked my way around it using the tall grass as cover and it's elevated position to sneak in. When moving around the pond I saw the big 8 point who what pretty chill about seeing me walk by. And then I saw 2 does in the field but couldn't shoot because the house was back there. 

After working around the pond I spotted the "doe" (first BB), leaned out from the grass and took a ~150 yard high shoulder shot dropping it. Upon getting to the BB I set down my bag to get my wallet when out of the corner of my eye I saw 2 deer ( 120 ish yards) in the northern field. I crouched down and slowly crept up the hill and realized there where 4 that where closer than the farther 2. All antlerless and legal shooting light ending in 10 minutes I decided to take the closest one, which was the 2nd biggest in the group, and the only one that gave me a shot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ZDC said:


> Like I said , place is overrun with young bucks this year. Last year there where more does than bucks at a ratio of around 6:1. This year it's probably more like 2:3, not many does where taken last year , but bucks have moved in overrunning the farm
> 
> On the farm there is a ton of deer and they do a ton of damage to crops. The entire reason I am allowed to hunt out there is to thin them out.
> 
> When I shot 3 of them I thought I was taking does. If I knew they where bucks I would have passed up on them.



No need to make an excuse, to be honest it only serves to diminish your character. Like Doug points out, they all cause the damage you've been asked to help curb and you did what was asked and hat you signed up to do. It doesn't seem to bother you and that is what should matter. 

A couple lessons could be learned - it's not important to share details that don't matter to yourself (button vs doe - both are antlerless) - if it does matter enough that you feel the need to share, take new/different precautions before pulling the trigger.

note - this is not intended at all to be sarcastic or demeaning to you or any other indivdiual...maybe a lesson for MANY about what we share and how we share it....I can't even count how many threads this year had a title like SMOKED A GOOD ONE, only to find 5-pages later it still wasn't found....


----------



## nicko

FedEx has me a prisoner in my house right now. Order of black powder was originally supposed to be delivered yesterday but bumped to today… It’s supposed to be delivered between 10:30 AM and 1:10 PM… Which time frame has expired. They require a signature and I know if I leave the house for even five minutes I’ll come back to see a missed delivery notice.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> No need to explain yourself. If you are hunting for crop damage, you should be killing any deer you can even if it is sucking the teat.


 Trust me through the season I had shots at fawns and deer I knew where BBs probably 20 times during archery and about the same during rifle during rifle. But although the farmer wants me to tag out out there I can't bring myself to purposefully shoot a fawn. 



Ps. And all the good does are doing a great job at staying just out of range this year.


----------



## rogersb

Got one this AM, back out trying for another.


----------



## ZDC

rogersb said:


> Got one this AM, back out trying for another.
> View attachment 7754213


Looks tasty


----------



## LetThemGrow

j.d.m. said:


> As far as “mistake” kills, yeah, agreed, binos are a god send with that. I’ve been able to 💯 identify deer at distances out to 400+ yards with my 8x42’s that I would normally have mistaken at 50 yards without them. I’ve never hunted with binos in the past, and after this year, I will never hunt without them, even when I know the shot will never by past 30 yards.


Years ago I was on a lease where any male deer counted as your buck for the year. Wouldn’t you know, 3 deer came by one night in archery and I shot the biggest one…you guessed it, 3 fawns and I shot the BB. So I tagged it with my only doe tag but it counted as my buck for the year there. Needless to say I haven’t hunted without binos since. It was a good lesson for me.


----------



## rogersb

Double post.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Back in the mid 90's my brother-in-law and I were archery hunting, met up during the day and were sitting at the top of a hill together. What we thought was a decent sized doe came out over the bank in front of us, he was whispering for me to shoot her, and I was telling him the same. He took the shot and the string ended up hitting his armguard which led to him hitting her square in the hind quarters. We thought oh no, were going to be looking for this deer all day. 
We walked over the hill and it hadn't gone very far at all, a doe fawn so small we were amazed it didn't still have spots. I was relieved that I wasn't the one to have shot that... and he still takes an occasional ribbing over it till this day!

Back around 2000, we took a 12yr old son of one of my buddies out to hunt during the rifle season. Did a little driving for him that day and he missed a big bodied 10pt and right after made a perfect shot on a doe fawn that was with it. Missed the bigger target and perfectly hit the smaller one, oh the irony! 

I've taken a handful of rifle season bb fawns over the years. Some bb's can go roughly 100-120lbs this time of year and can be hard to tell there not a doe if you can't see the buttons. Without another deer to compare bodysize to it can be equally difficult to tell. One I shot came into view over 100yds away one rifle season with it's smaller doe sibling, I was comparing body sizes and shot the bigger deer. Had I known it was a bb I'd never shot it or likely others that I did, but you can't take it back afterwards.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> We were out last saturday trying to help my buddy's 8 year old kill a deer.I crawled through soaking wet laurel in the rain and tried to pick my way through thorns in clearcuts all morning chasing deer to them.Twice he had chances to fill tags at less than 30 yards and wouldn't let the youngster shoot because they were too small.It was none of my business so I didn't say anything but the youngster was clearly deflated.The kid hunted all day in that miserable weather and never complained once.It would warm my heart to see him get one.


I wonder how many of us killed a button buck as our first deer? I know I did. They are, frankly, about the dumbest animal in the woods. And I've killed a bunch since then on purpose or otherwise. I don't begrudge anyone for shooting anything legal. Deer are deer. Meat is meat. And I would certainly encourage a youngster to pull the trigger on the first animal they can legally and safely do so.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> To clarify what happened with the 2 BBs.
> 
> I made this map to help you guys have a visual
> View attachment 7754182
> 
> 
> ( Purple dot is where I started ; blue line is where I traveled ; red is positions I fired from ; white dots are deer that where spotted ; yellow dots are where the deer where when I shot.
> 
> I was sitting in the south field when I spotted a deer ( the first BB) moving along a small strip of standing corn in the "north pond field" ( roughly 400 yards ) . Looking through the scope to confirm it wasn't an antlered deer I got up to close the distance.
> 
> I moved through the field to keep trees and hills between and the deer. Upon getting to the pond I worked my way around it using the tall grass as cover and it's elevated position to sneak in. When moving around the pond I saw the big 8 point who what pretty chill about seeing me walk by. And then I saw 2 does in the field but couldn't shoot because the house was back there.
> 
> After working around the pond I spotted the "doe" (first BB), leaned out from the grass and took a ~150 yard high shoulder shot dropping it. Upon getting to the BB I set down my bag to get my wallet when out of the corner of my eye I saw 2 deer ( 120 ish yards) in the northern field. I crouched down and slowly crept up the hill and realized there where 4 that where closer than the farther 2. All antlerless and legal shooting light ending in 10 minutes I decided to take the closest one, which was the 2nd biggest in the group, and the only one that gave me a shot.


 I don’t think anyone was busting your chops just sharing some advice, most of it learned the hard way as well.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> To clarify what happened with the 2 BBs.
> 
> I made this map to help you guys have a visual
> View attachment 7754182
> 
> 
> ( Purple dot is where I started ; blue line is where I traveled ; red is positions I fired from ; white dots are deer that where spotted ; yellow dots are where the deer where when I shot.
> 
> I was sitting in the south field when I spotted a deer ( the first BB) moving along a small strip of standing corn in the "north pond field" ( roughly 400 yards ) . Looking through the scope to confirm it wasn't an antlered deer I got up to close the distance.
> 
> I moved through the field to keep trees and hills between and the deer. Upon getting to the pond I worked my way around it using the tall grass as cover and it's elevated position to sneak in. When moving around the pond I saw the big 8 point who what pretty chill about seeing me walk by. And then I saw 2 does in the field but couldn't shoot because the house was back there.
> 
> After working around the pond I spotted the "doe" (first BB), leaned out from the grass and took a ~150 yard high shoulder shot dropping it. Upon getting to the BB I set down my bag to get my wallet when out of the corner of my eye I saw 2 deer ( 120 ish yards) in the northern field. I crouched down and slowly crept up the hill and realized there where 4 that where closer than the farther 2. All antlerless and legal shooting light ending in 10 minutes I decided to take the closest one, which was the 2nd biggest in the group, and the only one that gave me a shot.


Honestly ZDC . . you don't owe anyone any apologies or explanations.


----------



## Billy H

I never post kills, don’t even mention it really.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> If you are opposed to shooting a xxxxx but failed to identify your intended target and shot one out of haste, that IMO is simply irresponsible, legal or not. There is no real hurry, just a perceived one. “chit happens”, when you act too fast.


Post of the day ..AGREE 100% thank you Matt..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Everyone does their own thing and I respect that, but I I'm glad more people are open minded and not everyone keeps everything so close to the vest.

This thread wouldn't be the same if everyone just said vagaries like I shot a nice doe or an 8pt buck today...or worse yet, less than that. I like the pictures and stories shared in here by others (from trail cam pics, hero shots, treestand views and everything in between) and I don't think I'd have the same interest in this thread without them.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Mr. October said:


> I wonder how many of us killed a button buck as our first deer? I know I did. They are, frankly, about the dumbest animal in the woods. And I've killed a bunch since then on purpose or otherwise. I don't begrudge anyone for shooting anything legal. Deer are deer. Meat is meat. And I would certainly encourage a youngster to pull the trigger on the first animal they can legally and safely do so.


My first deer was a forkhorn, so I guess I started out spoiled. New and or youth hunters have it made these days; they have a far better chance of shooting a great buck right out of the gate then most of us ever had when we started out.

I'd rather kill an older deer over a fawn just because the spoils it's provides are so much greater. Makes my time and effort put into butchering one feel so much better spent when I'm going to get a lot of meat from doing it. I do care if my dad shoots a fawn, mainly because I'm doing the butchering. He hasn't harvested a deer since October 3rd of 2020, so if he chooses to shoot a fawn tomorrow on the last day of gun season I won't begrudge him, but I still might have to give him a good-natured ribbing about it.


----------



## vonfoust

The first doe that decides to go by me tomorrow is getting shot.......at.


----------



## nicko

Last day of the thunderstick season tomorrow. Been in contact with other hunters on this mountain and drives will be the order of the day. 

I need to go find my bullet.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

How many times have you lost that damn thing Nick?

Dad originally had off today and was going to hunt, but he missed 2 days earlier this week so he went to work today instead. I wanted to go out again, back to where I took the doe, but continued with my November archery trend of less hunting is more. 

Tomorrow, he wants to hit a farm we haven't hunted in many years, an odd choice but I guess he's looking for a change. Where we hunted together this gun season wasn't producing sightings very often, so maybe it'll be welcome change. If he for some reason doesn't go out I'm sitting the day where I took Thursdays doe and see what I see.

Last day of the season is always a toss up but on the bright side, the weather will be nice!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Last day of the thunderstick season tomorrow. Been in contact with other hunters on this mountain and drives will be the order of the day.
> 
> I need to go find my bullet.


Attaboy Barney. 😂


----------



## 138104

My son decided to hunt this morning on his 17th birthday and go into school late. By 7:10, he was done.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Congrats to him!

I almost feel under gunned by the size of that hole. Spine shot?


----------



## nicko

Great way to celebrate a b-day.


----------



## 138104

AjPUNISHER said:


> Congrats to him!
> 
> I almost feel under gunned by the size of that hole. Spine shot?


Yes. Surprisingly, that was with a .243.


----------



## ZDC

Perry24 said:


> Yes. Surprisingly, that was with a .243.


Looks tasty 

I was talking to a guy I met in the woods a week ago that was carrying a .243. He said they do a lot more damage than you would think because that small bullet hits bone and pretty much explodes. He said he only takes neck shots with it, he killed a good 7 point and a doe opening day, so definitely effective.


----------



## Mr. October

In case anyone has thoughts about doing TotalArcheryChallenge in 2023, the dates are up. Same weekend as last year. I'd encourage you to sign up nearly immediately when registration opens in February. It fills fast. PA is the biggest event in their circuit. It is also REALLY fun.


----------



## CBB

Ive been carrying a 243 all season. So far 2 does down. That takes my total with that gun up to 7 and im becoming more of a fan every time. I was tempted to get out the 257AI tjis morning though....

Good luck on the last day. Im feeling a little discouraged but going anyway. None of my kids or newphews are going. Dads tagged out. Hunted solo alot this year and that isnt what im used to in rifle. Archery i dont mind but by rifle im ready to hunt with the guys. Just been a different year.. hopefully we are back to normal next year.


----------



## nicko

Settled in for the final morning. First distance shot heard at 6:54 AM.


----------



## ZDC

I'm out on public this morning and was the first here. But loads of guys are flowing in from far down below. Hopefully they push something to me. 

I'm out with the flintlock









6:56, sun is on its way , thankfully nobody has shot before first light, yet.


----------



## 13third

Hunted Md yesterday and made it home in time for my last ditch effort on a Pa buck. Figured I’d sneak to one of our food plots and see what transpired. Jumped a real good buck that bolted straight away and that bummed me out instantly. Continued to sneak to the food plot and much to my surprise there was a lone deer already in the plot feeding. Glassed him and then pondered yes or no as to shoot. Talked myself into I planned on hunting Md today, currently up a tree as I type. Roughly a 230 yard shot. Surprised that he carried it about 100 yards before crashing. 308 did the trick though.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> Hunted Md yesterday and made it home in time for my last ditch effort on a Pa buck. Figured I’d sneak to one of our food plots and see what transpired. Jumped a real good buck that bolted straight away and that bummed me out instantly. Continued to sneak to the food plot and much to my surprise there was a lone deer already in the plot feeding. Glassed him and then pondered yes or no as to shoot. Talked myself into I planned on hunting Md today, currently up a tree as I type. Roughly a 230 yard shot. Surprised that he carried it about 100 yards before crashing. 308 did the trick though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## j.d.m.

My father in law uses a .243. He stopped taking lung/ shoulder shots because of the damage. It jellies the whole opposite shoulder and gets nasty. Now he only takes neck shots with it, and the deer always just drop in their tracks when he connects. It’s either a clean miss or a kill. And the recoil is much more pleasant for him.


----------



## nicko

Touchdown!!!!


----------



## ZDC

Tasty looking deer


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Nick and 13third. U guys get hit with EHD in Md?


----------



## Bigmike23

Well that's that. Tagged out for the 2022 season this morning. There was lots of ups and downs for sure. I can say i'm ready for a break lol. Good luck to all those still trying to get it done. And wow that 243 hole. Thats in the same league of a hole my cannon .338-378 Weatherby mag made!


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7754637


Is that a fox?


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Is that a fox?


Yeah… a foxy dear


----------



## ZDC

Well only saw a doe fawn. Not many people where out and when walking the trails only ran into a few people. I would start talking and they would talk but then start to stare at the lock on my gun. 

Eventually when I was done I went out to the shooting range where everyone parks. I decided to take a shot because that's the fun-er-ist way to unload a flinter. After I shot I turned around and one of the guys that I talked to earlier was standing by his truck, almost supprised he said " I didn't know one of those could go off that fast!" 😂 

PS: I still had a pretty good hangfire, it was not as fast as when it goes off when everything is dry.


----------



## LostnWoods1

j.d.m. said:


> My father in law uses a .243. He stopped taking lung/ shoulder shots because of the damage. It jellies the whole opposite shoulder and gets nasty. Now he only takes neck shots with it, and the deer always just drop in their tracks when he connects. It’s either a clean miss or a kill. And the recoil is much more pleasant for him.


Where does he aim in the neck?


----------



## j.d.m.

Not 💯 sure, that’s just what he says, and I can attest that he hasn’t injured a deer in years. Either drops them or misses. He swears by it.


----------



## muzzypower

I’ve always read that the problem with .243 on deer is the bullet choice available in factory ammo. Blowup is fine if it’s in a good non bone location. I think .243 would be better if better penetrating bullets were available in factory ammo. Im no expert in .243 tho. My .243 is a dedicated yote rifle. I shoot 65 grain vmax. They definitely blow up.


----------



## rogersb

Saw a 6 point and 5 doe. No good shots at the doe so I didn't do any shooting but nice to see. Called it quits a little early because I had a flat tire and wanted to change it while I still had daylight.


----------



## Johnboy60

Our group got three doe. No shooting for me and I had to leave at one o’clock to go to a wedding.


----------



## 138104

Hunted until noon and didn’t see anything. My friend saw a doe and coyote. Went in for lunch and then watched 10 deer walk past the stand I was in this morning…lol!

Decided to hunt this evening in a stand I only archery hunt from. Well, until today. My .270 got the start.


----------



## tyepsu

Hunted Ohio with my bow this morning. Only sat until 9. Didn't see a deer. Headed towards PA about 11:45, checked cameras on 2 properties in beaver County while carrying my .243 and then hopped down into Allegheny County. Got all up just before 3. I have the Ole .50 cal TC omega. Hoping to make acquaintances with this buck. A stones throw from Pittsburgh Airport.


----------



## ZDC

Brought the trusty 30-30 out to the farm. Set up behind a single wall corn I'm hoping that's enough to break my silhouette. 

Deer have been consistently coming out of the top corner so hopefully they do the same today.


----------



## nicko

Prime time of the afternoon. Something’s hitting the ground.


----------



## nicko

Last deer I got previous season, I pulled the tenderloins when field dressing and rather than age them, I ate them that night. Could not help but notice they were not nearly as tender, and did not have the same flavor as I was used to with an aged deer. Trying something different with these tenderloins and going to dry aging them in a cooler with ice for 3 to 4 days. Last I checked, the temperature inside the cooler is holding at 36°.


----------



## ZDC

Should be tasty


----------



## LetThemGrow

Watching some turkeys with an hour to go….

Saw some yearling bucks and dozen antlerless this morning.


----------



## nicko

Although I’m not out hunting right now, there’s something special about being in the woods for those last couple hours of a season. Always ends up being a good time to reflect on the season. To everybody who is still out there plugging away in the last hour, hope that even if you don’t bring home a deer tonight you bring home a lot of great memories from this season.


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> Although I’m not out hunting right now, there’s something special about being in the woods for those last couple hours of a season. Always ends up being a good time to reflect on the season. To everybody who is still out there plugging away in the last hour, hope that even if you don’t bring home a deer tonight you bring home a lot of great memories from this season.


Are you drinking?


----------



## nicko

tdj8686 said:


> Are you drinking?


not he-man enough of a post for you?


----------



## tdj8686

nicko said:


> not he-man enough of a post for you?


lol. I was just curious. Its always good to celebrate the success


----------



## nicko

tdj8686 said:


> lol. I was just curious. Its always good to celebrate the success


Oh I will. Just poured my first for the night.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Agree with your sentiments Nicko, don’t mind the other dude.

I agree, it’s always nice to just soak it in. Saw 4 does and 9 fawns to wrap it up. Will check cams in a few weeks to see if a shooter survived. If not then a doe after Christmas.


----------



## Mathias

Hilltown Bucks County 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Stud!!


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Hilltown Bucks County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks tasty

That's a big boy


----------



## 13third

Mathias said:


> Hilltown Bucks County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When will these guys learn??? Sit in your hind end. Place feet at base of deers neck then stretch your arms out!!! Sure you can’t actually touch the horns but he will look even BIGGER than with you only setting 27 3/4 inches behind him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

No matter where you sit, it’s a giant 😉 no button head, but give the gun some credit. Plus, he used a gun!!!


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> No matter where you sit, it’s a giant 😉 no button head, but give the gun some credit. Plus, he used a gun!!!


What dunce shot a button buck !?


----------



## nicko

ZDC said:


> What dunce shot a button buck !?


Now that’s pretty funny.

👏


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Now that’s pretty funny.
> 
> 👏


----------



## Charman03

I saw somewhere on this post about soaking the deer in water to make it not gamey. Is this actually a thing? Has anyone done this? I process all my own and would never even consider doing that. Am I missing out


----------



## jacobh

I’ve heard of water with vinegar to take blood out of meat. My issue is if u soak it in water then freeze it I think it’ll get freezer burn quick. I hang mine and they do taste better


----------



## Johnboy60

Charman03 said:


> I saw somewhere on this post about soaking the deer in water to make it not gamey. Is this actually a thing? Has anyone done this? I process all my own and would never even consider doing that. Am I missing out


Never heard of doing that. Venison is usually only gamey if it is not treated properly somewhere along the line. Ideally if you make a well placed shot, do a proper gutting and skinning job and butcher it yourself then you’ll get good meat. I remember my dad used say most people who don’t like deer meat probably ate tainted meat caused by poor handling.


----------



## ZDC

Charman03 said:


> I saw somewhere on this post about soaking the deer in water to make it not gamey. Is this actually a thing? Has anyone done this? I process all my own and would never even consider doing that. Am I missing out


That was me 

I learned the trick from my neighbor. Helps a lot especially with deer with adrenaline and other rutting chemicals in their blood.

The outside of the meat will turn a grayish color ( it's a thin layer that is perfectly edible and very tender, also crisps up well on the grill) but the inside meat will be still bloody and yummy. I keep the entire quartered legs in there for 6-7 days ( I personally like to have it in for only 4 days, the gamey taste doesn't really bother me , but I keep it in longer for picky eaters) , 3 days for smaller cuts like backstraps and tenderloins.

I have the 2 BBs ( plus a pork loin that I needed to thaw) in there now minus the tenderloins and backstraps. I keep them in a 180 quart cooler, and I put new ice from the freezer in each morning. 










I then take them out and cut the legs into my steaks , roasts, cubes, and other fun yummy things.


----------



## Gene94

Charman03 said:


> I saw somewhere on this post about soaking the deer in water to make it not gamey. Is this actually a thing? Has anyone done this? I process all my own and would never even consider doing that. Am I missing out


I butcher my own deer too and would never consider doing that. Simply hang them.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Turned into a helluva last day...long winded story time again!

Hunted a farm we haven't in 7yrs, wasn't my first choice but I went along with it. Bumped a beautiful redfox on my way in and about 150yds later I was almost to my destination when I heard some deer get up and take off less than 100yds away. I was in little dip at the time and never even saw a tail as they fled, not the kind of start I'd hoped for.

Squirrels were everywhere and sounded like deer a lot of the time with how frozen everything was (was 18 in that area this morn), at one point I heard something over my right shoulder and saw likely the same redfox coming my way. Fished the camera out and focused om a little open area just ahead of it, but the sob turned away right as it entered it.









Lots of shooting early on, on a property or 2 across the road. Heard over 20 shots but not a thing came our direction that either of us saw. Another neighbor on our side did a drive around 10am and never fired a shot.

Around 10:50 I did a one man drive through a swamp towards dad. What happened next was almost like it was scripted but the end result was disappointing. Less than halfway through my push, he shot, radioed me back that I had pushed a buck and doe out and he thought he had gotten the buck. I finished my drive and met up with him where he replayed what occurred for me. I have no idea why he wasn't exactly ready or was watching the direction he was, but I radioed him first to say I was starting that drive. The buck and doe left the swamp and came right to him, not running...but walking right up the field edge. He didn't see them till they were about 40yds away. Hastily flipped off the safety on his pump action 30-06 and the buck heard that click and changed course a bit. Trotted out to 70yds in the field and stopped broadside, dad made sure the buck was legal (3 on one side and a broken short beam on the other), took his shot, the buck jumped and both it and the doe trotted across the field and into the woods.

We ended up following tracks for over 150yds, but no blood or hair and believe we bumped the same 2 deer again onto the neighbors while making sure. 4 bshots later rang out in the same direction. No idea how he blew that chance, but I told him that was a shirttail cutting type of offense. 

After that, dad headed back towards the truck and I pushed out a finger ravine that I had not, that led into the swamp. I made the end of it and cut back into the field towards dad when a shot rang out from a property beyond the truck. Dad was sitting on the tailgate eating a sandwich at the time when 2 doe came from that direction through a nasty little ravine. One saw him after it cleared the ravine and high tailed it across the road. The other ran right into the swamp I had just pushed. I was 40yds or so out of the swamp when it ran in there and never even saw a tail. 

At the truck, we decided maybe we should stay there instead of leaving but were going to switch ends of the property so to speak. Right before heading back in the farmer came down the road on his quad and said deer were running all over by his stand that morning, he saw 2 illegal buck, 3 groups of doe and shot a big one himself. He insisted that so and so was going to probably drive it out in the pm again and one us should be in his stand, so we borrowd a quad and that's where dad headed. I had a much longer walk, but those other guys never drove again.

2:35pm I was listening to some very interesting radio chatter between 2 Indvidual's on the next property over that were on the same channel as dad and I.

Hunter #1: I had a quick headshot, don't know if I hit it. If I did, it should have slid down the bank. (after his shot at 2:35)
Hunter #1: after another shot at 2:37, "You gotta slow them down."
Hunter #2: That's your job.
Hunter #1: Deer all F'N over, over here! I ain't hittin so good though.
Hunter #2: I could smell them when I came over the bank.

I beleive by the 3rd shot of their's the pusher decided to be the shooter and took a doe since the other guy was missing. From other chatter of theirs it seemed they pushed around 15-20 deer but I only saw one of the supposed several that crossed the creek between us. It was close to me as well (maybe 30 or so yards) ...walking but it was thick and I never got a half decent look at it.

The shooting stopped by those 2 with the last shot and so did the rest of their radio chatter. Aside from them and their 3 shots, I'm not sure I heard any more than 4-5 shots the rest of the day from anywhere within earshot after 12 to say 1pm. Acted exactly like most guys had quit for the day early.

3:40ish, I headed up top to the field and took a 300 or so yard walk towards a hedgerow with a cut cornfield on the other side...and couldn't believe what I was seeing at the other end of it. 3 buck together in the field, a spike, a 4pt and one that was definitely a 6pt. Not very big racks but the 6 was decent enough. I wasn't in a hurry and was just watching them for a few minutes when yet another buck came out and started feeding, that one a bigger buck with 8pts. They were out there a poke for a 30-30 (about 387yds) but I knew my ballistics well enough that I felt fine taking the shot. 3:53 I shot, he lunged and ran back into the woods. I sat tight and one of the smaller bucks came back out into the field for a bit though I wasn't sure which one. Dad showed up on a quad and so did the farmer after hearing the shot. We headed on over there and he hadn't made it maybe 10yds into the woods!

No idea what he would score and don't care. Took me and 2 older fellas (although both with health issues) to get him lifted on to a quad. I have a load of venison to take care of now for sure. This guy was a bit heavier than my last doe and went 155 dressed. Literally almost no fat on him at all, likely ran most of it off chasing doe.

Against my better judgement I didn't go the timer mode for hero shots with the camera this time (like I typically do both solo hunting and with dad) and let dad man the camera. I think my newer camera helped him take better pics but he still has a helluva time with framing. I wasn't about to ask him to kneel down to take pics either, long day for him and we didn't get done till after 9pm.

Was a bittersweet day where I had hoped to just see a deer the way it was going, and then had it end like it did. Only thing that would have made today better was if my dad hadn't missed this morning. To be honest, I'm getting a tear in my eye thinking about how close to never hunting together we were not so long ago. Glad we got to do so again, whether anything was taken or not!










Looks tasty


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7755142


I wouldn't touch that venison with a 10' pole, those huge maggots floating around in there would really put me off it.


----------



## nicko

Great last day there AJ and a good read. Big head on that buck. You closed out the season in style. 

👏


----------



## 13third

Mathias said:


> No matter where you sit, it’s a giant  no button head, but give the gun some credit. Plus, he used a gun!!!


I’m sorry you missed my attempt at humor. I agree it’s a great deer. I wouldn’t even care if it was killed with a cross gun. Doesn’t take away the fact that the hunter out witted a GREAT MATURE BUCK. Sorry again. Didn’t mean to offend anyone. Reminds me again why I rarely post on this thread. I enjoy reading but need to set a reminder that I’m one of the unwelcome outsiders and shouldn’t be posting. Peace out and God bless all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

AjPUNISHER said:


> Turned into a helluva last day...long winded story time again!
> 
> Hunted a farm we haven't in 7yrs, wasn't my first choice but I went along with it. Bumped a beautiful redfox on my way in and about 150yds later I was almost to my destination when I heard some deer get up and take off less than 100yds away. I was in little dip at the time and never even saw a tail as they fled, not the kind of start I'd hoped for.
> 
> Squirrels were everywhere and sounded like deer a lot of the time with how frozen everything was (was 18 in that area this morn), at one point I heard something over my right shoulder and saw likely the same redfox coming my way. Fished the camera out and focused om a little open area just ahead of it, but the sob turned away right as it entered it.
> View attachment 7755182
> 
> 
> Lots of shooting early on, on a property or 2 across the road. Heard over 20 shots but not a thing came our direction that either of us saw. Another neighbor on our side did a drive around 10am and never fired a shot.
> 
> Around 10:50 I did a one man drive through a swamp towards dad. What happened next was almost like it was scripted but the end result was disappointing. Less than halfway through my push, he shot, radioed me back that I had pushed a buck and doe out and he thought he had gotten the buck. I finished my drive and met up with him where he replayed what occurred for me. I have no idea why he wasn't exactly ready or was watching the direction he was, but I radioed him first to say I was starting that drive. The buck and doe left the swamp and came right to him, not running...but walking right up the field edge. He didn't see them till they were about 40yds away. Hastily flipped off the safety on his pump action 30-06 and the buck heard that click and changed course a bit. Trotted out to 70yds in the field and stopped broadside, dad made sure the buck was legal (3 on one side and a broken short beam on the other), took his shot, the buck jumped and both it and the doe trotted across the field and into the woods.
> 
> We ended up following tracks for over 150yds, but no blood or hair and believe we bumped the same 2 deer again onto the neighbors while making sure. 4 bshots later rang out in the same direction. No idea how he blew that chance, but I told him that was a shirttail cutting type of offense.
> 
> After that, dad headed back towards the truck and I pushed out a finger ravine that I had not, that led into the swamp. I made the end of it and cut back into the field towards dad when a shot rang out from a property beyond the truck. Dad was sitting on the tailgate eating a sandwich at the time when 2 doe came from that direction through a nasty little ravine. One saw him after it cleared the ravine and high tailed it across the road. The other ran right into the swamp I had just pushed. I was 40yds or so out of the swamp when it ran in there and never even saw a tail.
> 
> At the truck, we decided maybe we should stay there instead of leaving but were going to switch ends of the property so to speak. Right before heading back in the farmer came down the road on his quad and said deer were running all over by his stand that morning, he saw 2 illegal buck, 3 groups of doe and shot a big one himself. He insisted that so and so was going to probably drive it out in the pm again and one us should be in his stand, so we borrowd a quad and that's where dad headed. I had a much longer walk, but those other guys never drove again.
> 
> 2:35pm I was listening to some very interesting radio chatter between 2 Indvidual's on the next property over that were on the same channel as dad and I.
> 
> Hunter #1: I had a quick headshot, don't know if I hit it. If I did, it should have slid down the bank. (after his shot at 2:35)
> Hunter #1: after another shot at 2:37, "You gotta slow them down."
> Hunter #2: That's your job.
> Hunter #1: Deer all F'N over, over here! I ain't hittin so good though.
> Hunter #2: I could smell them when I came over the bank.
> 
> I beleive by the 3rd shot of their's the pusher decided to be the shooter and took a doe since the other guy was missing. From other chatter of theirs it seemed they pushed around 15-20 deer but I only saw one of the supposed several that crossed the creek between us. It was close to me as well (maybe 30 or so yards) ...walking but it was thick and I never got a half decent look at it.
> 
> The shooting stopped by those 2 with the last shot and so did the rest of their radio chatter. Aside from them and their 3 shots, I'm not sure I heard any more than 4-5 shots the rest of the day from anywhere within earshot after 12 to say 1pm. Acted exactly like most guys had quit for the day early.
> 
> 3:40ish, I headed up top to the field and took a 300 or so yard walk towards a hedgerow with a cut cornfield on the other side...and couldn't believe what I was seeing at the other end of it. 3 buck together in the field, a spike, a 4pt and one that was definitely a 6pt. Not very big racks but the 6 was decent enough. I wasn't in a hurry and was just watching them for a few minutes when yet another buck came out and started feeding, that one a bigger buck with 8pts. They were out there a poke for a 30-30 (about 387yds) but I knew my ballistics well enough that I felt fine taking the shot. 3:53 I shot, he lunged and ran back into the woods. I sat tight and one of the smaller bucks came back out into the field for a bit though I wasn't sure which one. Dad showed up on a quad and so did the farmer after hearing the shot. We headed on over there and he hadn't made it maybe 10yds into the woods!
> 
> No idea what he would score and don't care. Took me and 2 older fellas (although both with health issues) to get him lifted on to a quad. I have a load of venison to take care of now for sure. This guy was a bit heavier than my last doe and went 155 dressed. Literally almost no fat on him at all, likely ran most of it off chasing doe.
> 
> Against my better judgement I didn't go the timer mode for hero shots with the camera this time (like I typically do both solo hunting and with dad) and let dad man the camera. I think my newer camera helped him take better pics but he still has a helluva time with framing. I wasn't about to ask him to kneel down to take pics either, long day for him and we didn't get done till after 9pm.
> 
> Was a bittersweet day where I had hoped to just see a deer the way it was going, and then had it end like it did. Only thing that would have made today better was if my dad hadn't missed this morning. To be honest, I'm getting a tear in my eye thinking about how close to never hunting together we were not so long ago. Glad we got to do so again, whether anything was taken or not!
> 
> View attachment 7755186
> 
> 
> Looks tasty


Great end to the season!


----------



## Mathias

@13third no offense taken. 
After weeks of GunTalk I breathe a sigh of relief that it’s finally over. Congrats to those that partake and enjoyed success, be it with a kill or two or none at all.
Yesterday was the first day that I had multiple (10+) pics on both cams up north. Going to be some good ones next year. Seems to be going that way the last few years.
I’ve yet to kill a deer, and looking them over in late season gets to be even more critical.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Turned into a helluva last day...long winded story time again!
> 
> Hunted a farm we haven't in 7yrs, wasn't my first choice but I went along with it. Bumped a beautiful redfox on my way in and about 150yds later I was almost to my destination when I heard some deer get up and take off less than 100yds away. I was in little dip at the time and never even saw a tail as they fled, not the kind of start I'd hoped for.
> 
> Squirrels were everywhere and sounded like deer a lot of the time with how frozen everything was (was 18 in that area this morn), at one point I heard something over my right shoulder and saw likely the same redfox coming my way. Fished the camera out and focused om a little open area just ahead of it, but the sob turned away right as it entered it.
> View attachment 7755182
> 
> 
> Lots of shooting early on, on a property or 2 across the road. Heard over 20 shots but not a thing came our direction that either of us saw. Another neighbor on our side did a drive around 10am and never fired a shot.
> 
> Around 10:50 I did a one man drive through a swamp towards dad. What happened next was almost like it was scripted but the end result was disappointing. Less than halfway through my push, he shot, radioed me back that I had pushed a buck and doe out and he thought he had gotten the buck. I finished my drive and met up with him where he replayed what occurred for me. I have no idea why he wasn't exactly ready or was watching the direction he was, but I radioed him first to say I was starting that drive. The buck and doe left the swamp and came right to him, not running...but walking right up the field edge. He didn't see them till they were about 40yds away. Hastily flipped off the safety on his pump action 30-06 and the buck heard that click and changed course a bit. Trotted out to 70yds in the field and stopped broadside, dad made sure the buck was legal (3 on one side and a broken short beam on the other), took his shot, the buck jumped and both it and the doe trotted across the field and into the woods.
> 
> We ended up following tracks for over 150yds, but no blood or hair and believe we bumped the same 2 deer again onto the neighbors while making sure. 4 bshots later rang out in the same direction. No idea how he blew that chance, but I told him that was a shirttail cutting type of offense.
> 
> After that, dad headed back towards the truck and I pushed out a finger ravine that I had not, that led into the swamp. I made the end of it and cut back into the field towards dad when a shot rang out from a property beyond the truck. Dad was sitting on the tailgate eating a sandwich at the time when 2 doe came from that direction through a nasty little ravine. One saw him after it cleared the ravine and high tailed it across the road. The other ran right into the swamp I had just pushed. I was 40yds or so out of the swamp when it ran in there and never even saw a tail.
> 
> At the truck, we decided maybe we should stay there instead of leaving but were going to switch ends of the property so to speak. Right before heading back in the farmer came down the road on his quad and said deer were running all over by his stand that morning, he saw 2 illegal buck, 3 groups of doe and shot a big one himself. He insisted that so and so was going to probably drive it out in the pm again and one us should be in his stand, so we borrowd a quad and that's where dad headed. I had a much longer walk, but those other guys never drove again.
> 
> 2:35pm I was listening to some very interesting radio chatter between 2 Indvidual's on the next property over that were on the same channel as dad and I.
> 
> Hunter #1: I had a quick headshot, don't know if I hit it. If I did, it should have slid down the bank. (after his shot at 2:35)
> Hunter #1: after another shot at 2:37, "You gotta slow them down."
> Hunter #2: That's your job.
> Hunter #1: Deer all F'N over, over here! I ain't hittin so good though.
> Hunter #2: I could smell them when I came over the bank.
> 
> I beleive by the 3rd shot of their's the pusher decided to be the shooter and took a doe since the other guy was missing. From other chatter of theirs it seemed they pushed around 15-20 deer but I only saw one of the supposed several that crossed the creek between us. It was close to me as well (maybe 30 or so yards) ...walking but it was thick and I never got a half decent look at it.
> 
> The shooting stopped by those 2 with the last shot and so did the rest of their radio chatter. Aside from them and their 3 shots, I'm not sure I heard any more than 4-5 shots the rest of the day from anywhere within earshot after 12 to say 1pm. Acted exactly like most guys had quit for the day early.
> 
> 3:40ish, I headed up top to the field and took a 300 or so yard walk towards a hedgerow with a cut cornfield on the other side...and couldn't believe what I was seeing at the other end of it. 3 buck together in the field, a spike, a 4pt and one that was definitely a 6pt. Not very big racks but the 6 was decent enough. I wasn't in a hurry and was just watching them for a few minutes when yet another buck came out and started feeding, that one a bigger buck with 8pts. They were out there a poke for a 30-30 (about 387yds) but I knew my ballistics well enough that I felt fine taking the shot. 3:53 I shot, he lunged and ran back into the woods. I sat tight and one of the smaller bucks came back out into the field for a bit though I wasn't sure which one. Dad showed up on a quad and so did the farmer after hearing the shot. We headed on over there and he hadn't made it maybe 10yds into the woods!
> 
> No idea what he would score and don't care. Took me and 2 older fellas (although both with health issues) to get him lifted on to a quad. I have a load of venison to take care of now for sure. This guy was a bit heavier than my last doe and went 155 dressed. Literally almost no fat on him at all, likely ran most of it off chasing doe.
> 
> Against my better judgement I didn't go the timer mode for hero shots with the camera this time (like I typically do both solo hunting and with dad) and let dad man the camera. I think my newer camera helped him take better pics but he still has a helluva time with framing. I wasn't about to ask him to kneel down to take pics either, long day for him and we didn't get done till after 9pm.
> 
> Was a bittersweet day where I had hoped to just see a deer the way it was going, and then had it end like it did. Only thing that would have made today better was if my dad hadn't missed this morning. To be honest, I'm getting a tear in my eye thinking about how close to never hunting together we were not so long ago. Glad we got to do so again, whether anything was taken or not!
> 
> View attachment 7755186
> 
> 
> Looks tasty


Sure does look tasty
Look at his face almost as round as it is long, chubby one. 
Just shy of 400 yards with a 30-30 is one heck of a shot!


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I wouldn't touch that venison with a 10' pole, those huge maggots floating around in there would really put me off it.


That's extra protein


----------



## Johnboy60

Forgot to say I watched a big bobcat yesterday morning. It never saw me and I was able to watch him through the scope a couple times. The size of it really surprised me. I’ve seen them before but this one was big. I could see its tail clearly in the scope, definitely a bobcat.


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats to all who have successfully tagged a deer so far. Our next and last season approaches as we collect our thoughts, mistakes, success, and maybe even some new gear to help with those last few days afield. I for one did not get out during the gun season due to multiple reasons, but I am looking forward to the late season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> That's extra protein


I've had put a "puke" like on this and called it done but there isn't one in the choices. 

I' think I'd have to be pretty hard up for that extra "protein" though


----------



## AjPUNISHER

13third said:


> I’m sorry you missed my attempt at humor. I agree it’s a great deer. I wouldn’t even care if it was killed with a cross gun. Doesn’t take away the fact that the hunter out witted a GREAT MATURE BUCK. Sorry again. Didn’t mean to offend anyone. Reminds me again why I rarely post on this thread. I enjoy reading but need to set a reminder that I’m one of the unwelcome outsiders and shouldn’t be posting. Peace out and God bless all.


I'm not inferring you into this statement but sometimes people need to lighten up a bit and not be so serious. Some might even call it, living a little.

I didn't get the gist that he meant any malice towards to you or your comment, but I won't argue that at rare times it's hard to tell if someone is kidding or being serious. Things don't always come out the way their intended from one's brain to text on a keyboard and what they meant gets lost in translation. I've certainly done it.

I used to lurk and read more in here (and on this site) but more recently I started to post more often and figure if people don't care for me or how I "say" things, than oh well, a perceived slight isn't a good enough reason for me to avoid a thread.

If you think you're an unwelcome outsider, then so be it, I don't see you that way. I wish more lurkers would contribute in here as there are far more of them than the sometimes or regular posters "we" have, but they have their reasons for not posting...as you do.


----------



## nicko

AjPUNISHER said:


> I'm not inferring you into this statement but sometimes people need to lighten up a bit and not be so serious. Some might even call it, living a little.
> 
> I didn't get the gist that he meant any malice towards to you or your comment, but I won't argue that at rare times it's hard to tell if someone is kidding or being serious. Things don't always come out the way their intended from one's brain to text on a keyboard and what they meant gets lost in translation. I've certainly done it.
> 
> I used to lurk and read more in here (and on this site) but more recently I started to post more often and figure if people don't care for me or how I "say" things, than oh well, a perceived slight isn't a good enough reason for me to avoid a thread.
> 
> If you think you're an unwelcome outsider, then so be it, I don't see you that way. I wish more lurkers would contribute in here as there are far more of them than the sometimes or regular posters "we" have, but they have their reasons for not posting...as you do.


This post is very offensive. Where is the report button?

😆

Post away 13. God knows I’ve ruffled my share of feathers over the years and continue to do so but if someone’s bothered by what I say or my views, oh well.

This thread, and this site in general would be pretty boring if everyone just lurked.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

nicko said:


> This post is very offensive. Where is the report button?
> 
> 😆
> 
> Post away 13. God knows I’ve ruffled my share of feathers over the years and continue to do so but if someone’s bothered by what I say or my views, oh well.
> 
> This thread, and this site in general would be pretty boring if everyone just lurked.


meh


----------



## Mathias

In that spirit: 😗😄


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Been a while since you've showcased some of your artwork, I missed it.


----------



## rogersb

I wish we had this snow 2 days ago.


----------



## nicko

Just rain here in the SE corner of the state.


----------



## Mathias

_new product release_
Doe-stringer (tm) 
makes carrying your fawns and button bucks a breeze.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> In that spirit: 😗😄
> View attachment 7755411


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> _new product release_
> Doe-stringer (tm)
> makes carrying your fawns and button bucks a breeze.
> View attachment 7755464


How many button bucks can it hold?


Asking for a friend


----------



## Mathias

ZDC said:


> How many button bucks can it hold?
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend


😄 how many tags do you  does your ‘friend’ have?


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7755494


I probably looked like a that at Dunham's about a week ago. 

I was looking for some discount fishing gear and heard someone the next aisle over talking to his buddy about how he missed 4 deer with his crossbow through the season and how he was frustrated he didn't gat anything all season.😂


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> 😄 how many tags do you  does your ‘friend’ have?


I don't know, let me coun-, ask him


----------



## TauntoHawk

Interesting sequence of pictures yesterday, I had a camera that was either offline or didn't take a photo for 3 days, when it did register pics the date and time are way off and frozen at the same time but the series of pics was a several doe clearly spooked and then a doe is on the ground in what surely looks like a deer being that had been shot, the next picture the deer on the ground is gone and a doe seemly unharmed and running is the only deer pictured. 

Not sure what happened, never seen a deer fall down but don't have any evidence further of it capturing a poaching incident, with the date and time messed up I don't even know when exactly it occurred. I already had habitat work at the top of my list to shield all my fields more but this certainly validates the need for it.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Interesting sequence of pictures yesterday, I had a camera that was either offline or didn't take a photo for 3 days, when it did register pics the date and time are way off and frozen at the same time but the series of pics was a several doe clearly spooked and then a doe is on the ground in what surely looks like a deer being that had been shot, the next picture the deer on the ground is gone and a doe seemly unharmed and running is the only deer pictured.
> 
> Not sure what happened, never seen a deer fall down but don't have any evidence further of it capturing a poaching incident, with the date and time messed up I don't even know when exactly it occurred. I already had habitat work at the top of my list to shield all my fields more but this certainly validates the need for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The smart azz in me wants to suggest maybe she was bred with a fainting goat 

I haven't seen it a lot but deer most definitely do slip and fall down. The last one I saw to do it was in the 2021 archery season while being chased by a buck. A doe ran out of the woods with a buck right on her tail, as soon as she hit the wet grass in the field she went right down and would have likely resembled that doe above if frozen in time.

The pic you say you received, after the downed one suggests she just slipped and dusted herself off but hopefully a card swap will "reveal" nothing nefarious took place at all.


----------



## CBB

Little late to update. 

A friend and i killed 2 does friday morning. I kept hunting friday for a buck saw 0 deer in the afternoon. 

Saturday morning walked around and never saw a tail. 

Saturday afternoon saw 2 does.. missed 1..

Was a fun season. I need the little break before late archery. I plan to keep after it looking for a good buck. 

Did a 3.7 mile walk today. Moved a cell cam, moved a conventional cam. Pulled 2 cards. 
Planning to set a cam over a scrape i found later this week.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Just rain here in the SE corner of the state.


Kind of a crummy day.


----------



## Lcavok99

I'm going to be scouting the Shenango River lake next weekend, specifically around the area close to the Ohio border. Has anyone had any experience around this area? Im hoping to find some overlooked pockets to slip into with the Kayak. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Schleprock1

I managed to tag two doe Saturday. Didn't go as planned but worked out in the end. Hunting small parcels keeps it interesting.
The property I hunt has two neighboring houses I have to be aware of before shooting. And their property lines are never far away. The spot I was hunting Saturday had me about 60 yards away from the one property line. Around 8 AM two doe are coming up through the woods and they are right at the inside corner of the neighboring property. They are moving toward the property line so I'm watching closely for an open shot on the lead doe as soon as she crosses the line. If they keep going the way they are the houses will come into play. It's very thick over that way. She finally crosses the line and stops right in front of a huge tree. I have a good neck shot lined up. I see the other (fawn) behind her but it's head is over her shoulder and out of the line of fire. I shoot and see the hoofs flying in the air as a deer does a backflip. Didn't look right at the time. It looked like the wrong deer flipped and the big doe was coming my direction. She stopped and I shot her. She went about 20 more yards and fell over. And now I'm trying to figure out what happened.

So I'm debating. I still have a tag left (started with 3) and I have two down to take care of. I texted the property owner/farmer and told him I got two. He said shoot more. I figured I'd give it an hour to see if a third one showed up. About 15 minutes later I hear a deer moving in the direction of my first shot. Thought maybe there was a third deer I didn't see. I get it in the scope and see a big red spot on the side of it face. I must have hit a limb when shooting at the doe and ended up hitting the little one behind her. She is very slowly making her way down through the brush and not giving me a finishing shot. I'm looking ahead for an opening. If she takes two more steps I'll be able to finish her. And of course she lays down. She's 40 yards out and all I can see is her head through a 3 inch hole at 25 yards. I do not want to miss her and have her leave the property but I want to put her out of her misery. I had to wait her out. She finally got up about 20 minutes later and gave me a shot to end her pain.
A deer with a hole in it's jaw was not the way I wanted to end my season. All ended well and they are both now ground up and in one pound packages. We refer them now as sausage and burger.
Looks like I'll be doing some cold weather hunting in the late season for the last tag.


----------



## vonfoust

13third said:


> I’m sorry you missed my attempt at humor. I agree it’s a great deer. I wouldn’t even care if it was killed with a cross gun. Doesn’t take away the fact that the hunter out witted a GREAT MATURE BUCK. Sorry again. Didn’t mean to offend anyone. Reminds me again why I rarely post on this thread. I enjoy reading but need to set a reminder that I’m one of the unwelcome outsiders and shouldn’t be posting. Peace out and God bless all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish you'd contribute more often actually.


----------



## jacobh

Got this turd at my other spot!!! Been hunting this place for 25+ years now and never seen a yote there either. This year I got 1 here and 1 at my moms


----------



## Mathias

I wish I’d see one in my home area. Seen em in Bucks Co but never In Montgomery.


----------



## jacobh

Both here are Montgomery. My buddy lives in Collegeville and has one in his yard. Both mine are in schwenksville area


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> I managed to tag two doe Saturday. Didn't go as planned but worked out in the end. Hunting small parcels keeps it interesting.
> The property I hunt has two neighboring houses I have to be aware of before shooting. And their property lines are never far away. The spot I was hunting Saturday had me about 60 yards away from the one property line. Around 8 AM two doe are coming up through the woods and they are right at the inside corner of the neighboring property. They are moving toward the property line so I'm watching closely for an open shot on the lead doe as soon as she crosses the line. If they keep going the way they are the houses will come into play. It's very thick over that way. She finally crosses the line and stops right in front of a huge tree. I have a good neck shot lined up. I see the other (fawn) behind her but it's head is over her shoulder and out of the line of fire. I shoot and see the hoofs flying in the air as a deer does a backflip. Didn't look right at the time. It looked like the wrong deer flipped and the big doe was coming my direction. She stopped and I shot her. She went about 20 more yards and fell over. And now I'm trying to figure out what happened.
> 
> So I'm debating. I still have a tag left (started with 3) and I have two down to take care of. I texted the property owner/farmer and told him I got two. He said shoot more. I figured I'd give it an hour to see if a third one showed up. About 15 minutes later I hear a deer moving in the direction of my first shot. Thought maybe there was a third deer I didn't see. I get it in the scope and see a big red spot on the side of it face. I must have hit a limb when shooting at the doe and ended up hitting the little one behind her. She is very slowly making her way down through the brush and not giving me a finishing shot. I'm looking ahead for an opening. If she takes two more steps I'll be able to finish her. And of course she lays down. She's 40 yards out and all I can see is her head through a 3 inch hole at 25 yards. I do not want to miss her and have her leave the property but I want to put her out of her misery. I had to wait her out. She finally got up about 20 minutes later and gave me a shot to end her pain.
> A deer with a hole in it's jaw was not the way I wanted to end my season. All ended well and they are both now ground up and in one pound packages. We refer them now as sausage and burger.
> Looks like I'll be doing some cold weather hunting in the late season for the last tag.


Good job getting a follow up shot on that doe.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> In that spirit: 😗😄
> View attachment 7755411


I would wear this shirt all day!!


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> The first doe that decides to go by me tomorrow is getting shot.......at.


As gung ho as that was at the time I changed my mind sometime between posting it and actually witnessing it. Didn't feel like dealing with one in the morning. Decided if I wasn't shooting that I might as well go home. Got home and sat for an hour or two eating lunch. Realized it was the last day of rifle and I didn't want to spend it on the couch. So loaded back up and ran back out. 
Was running late so walked to one of the closest stands hoping to sneak in. As soon as I got up I heard what sounded like deer running away and felt a little deflated. Couple minutes later heard it again. Got the binoculars up and spotted a doe and a buck, the buck chasing her around and they would stand staring at each other for a few minutes then it would start again. Went on for 45 minutes, I had each in the crosshairs multiple times, but once again just didn't have my heart in to dealing with a down deer. Still perplexed at how I managed to get past them without blowing them out. (really highlights the breeding drive I guess) Had two other does in the crosshairs after that and once again decided that sitting until the end reflecting on the season was more important. 
Got the bow and flintlocks out yesterday.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> I wish I’d see one in my home area. Seen em in Bucks Co but never In Montgomery.


I'm certain they are there. We saw a bunch in Chester County this year. In a VERY suburban area.


----------



## nicko

I would be afraid to pull the trigger on a yote down here in the burbs simply for the fact I’d be afraid I misiidentified someone’s dog, get up to and see it’s got a collar, have the owner come walking around looking for their missing pet.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I would be afraid to pull the trigger on a yote down here in the burbs simply for the fact I’d be afraid I misiidentified someone’s dog, get up to and see it’s got a collar, have the owner come walking around looking for their missing pet.


The ones I've seen would NOT be confused with a dog. They were all 'yote. Two of them were enormous. One of them messed up my morning. One I thought did but then, happily, wound up putting the 3-legged 6 pointer I thought I messed up on in front of me.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> The ones I've seen would NOT be confused with a dog. They were all 'yote. Two of them were enormous. One of them messed up my morning. One I thought did but then, happily, wound up putting the 3-legged 6 pointer I thought I messed up on in front of me.


Hey !!! 
No using dogs to push deer 🤣


----------



## CBB

Got the crossgun out after work to see how it shoots. 
4 shots and was zeroed
1 more shot to be sure
1 shot with a fixed blade was high left
1 shot with a hybrid head was bullseye..

Was shooting 30 tonight going to check the 20 and 40 later this week. Setup a makeshift rest in the sunroom and worked fine.


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Got the crossgun out after work to see how it shoots.
> 4 shots and was zeroed
> 1 more shot to be sure
> 1 shot with a fixed blade was high left
> 1 shot with a hybrid head was bullseye..
> 
> Was shooting 30 tonight going to check the 20 and 40 later this week. Setup a makeshift rest in the sunroom and worked fine.


I'm going to take mine after the season fro new strings and cables based on the comments around string replacement requirements. I don't use it all that often but finally did manage to kill a deer with it in NJ this year. We have several stands there where you just wouldn't stand a chance with a vertical bow. In fact, if the crossbow isn't in your hands and ready to go you wouldn't have a chance either.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I wish I’d see one in my home area. Seen em in Bucks Co but never In Montgomery.


Here is one in Montgomery. Upper Frederick township. Sizable one at that.


----------



## CBB




----------



## Mr. October

Here's a Chester County one. This pic is from October but we've seen them all through the season. Note the house in 
the background. (Their back deck would be an AWESOME place to hunt.)


----------



## jacobh

*yea they’re everywhere now. I only have a couple pics and all at night. Hoping they just pass through*


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> *yea they’re everywhere now. I only have a couple pics and all at night. Hoping they just pass through*


They've been listed as "common" in every county in the lower 48 states for many years. They are a wiley critter not easily seen by most. Trail cams have been a game changer as far as sightings. I don't think they talk as much in the east either. Howling and a lot of communication has to do with establishing territories. In the east, we have highways and other human infrastructure that define territories. I don't think they are as vocal here as their western cousins.


----------



## jacobh

I’ve ran trail cams for many years and this year is the first year I’ve ever seen them on my properties. Sucks


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Here is one in Montgomery. Upper Frederick township. Sizable one at that.
> View attachment 7756678


That is right in my back yard basically....one thing i have been nervous about is when i let my beagle out at night, we have a wildlife highway behind our house between two big wood blocks. One of these days i will get one out back there on cam...just hoping it doesn't come into the yard.


----------



## JrCaps

Spent opening rifle weekend in Carbon Co. in three different locations we always had luck in the past. Saw more orange than deer. In six days we were out I only saw two does which happened to be on opening Saturday with no shot available. Some friends and family saw a few other deer but not what we’re used to. Hoping to get out with the bow and fill some tags before 01/15.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I would be afraid to pull the trigger on a yote down here in the burbs simply for the fact I’d be afraid I misiidentified someone’s dog, get up to and see it’s got a collar, have the owner come walking around looking for their missing pet.


I've shot 4 in my life. One was at 7 yds from my treestand with a bow. After I shot my heart sank and I spent the next 45 minutes until dark staring at it with binoculars from 15 yards away because I was convinced there was going to be a collar. It's still such a rare occurrence to see them for me even though I know they are all around that every time my mind wanders to "what if there's a collar"?


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> That is right in my back yard basically....one thing i have been nervous about is when i let my beagle out at night, we have a wildlife highway behind our house between two big wood blocks. One of these days i will get one out back there on cam...just hoping it doesn't come into the yard.


That’s about 3/4 mile from my place. As for the dog. Around the time that pic was taken a couple folks saw one running down the middle of the road with what they say was a small dog in its mouth. I have no real reason to doubt them but I’m thinking it might have been a ground hog. A couple years ago as I was walking back in from a hunt I saw in the distance what looked like a yote right behind my house. Whatever it was took off.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I've shot 4 in my life. One was at 7 yds from my treestand with a bow. After I shot my heart sank and I spent the next 45 minutes until dark staring at it with binoculars from 15 yards away because I was convinced there was going to be a collar. It's still such a rare occurrence to see them for me even though I know they are all around that every time my mind wanders to "what if there's a collar"?


Of the counties I hunt and the surrounding areas, the only one where I would feel comfortable shooting one is Potter.


----------



## nicko

Proven Recipe


Despite the many wonders of the white-tailed deer, antlers ALWAYS cast the longest shadow. We have talked about the formula for big antlers multiple times in this blog over the years. It is (in this order): Age, then Environmental conditions (e.g., food quantity and quality), and then...




www.deer.psu.edu


----------



## Billy H

vonfoust said:


> I've shot 4 in my life. One was at 7 yds from my treestand with a bow. After I shot my heart sank and I spent the next 45 minutes until dark staring at it with binoculars from 15 yards away because I was convinced there was going to be a collar. It's still such a rare occurrence to see them for me even though I know they are all around that every time my mind wanders to "what if there's a collar"?


 No worries . A collar can show up anywhere. 😁


----------



## davydtune

Not archery but took this beat up dude the last day of gun season. Hooked up with a bunch of childhood friends from the old neighborhood to do some pushes. Not something I’ve done much since I was a kid but I have come back around to going a couple times a year, kinda feels like the old days 😌 This buck got his ass handed to him. Right eye gouged, missing rack on that side, impaled under his left front leg, and it all was starting to get infected. Had a bunch of scrapes, pokes, and bruises as well. Luckily the meat was fine and I got some cool video of it 😀


----------



## Mr. October

davydtune said:


> Not archery but took this beat up dude the last day of gun season. Hooked up with a bunch of childhood friends from the old neighborhood to do some pushes. Not something I’ve done much since I was a kid but I have come back around to going a couple times a year, kinda feels like the old days 😌 This buck got his ass handed to him. Right eye gouged, missing rack on that side, impaled under his left front leg, and it all was starting to get infected. Had a bunch of scrapes, pokes, and bruises as well. Luckily the meat was fine and I got some cool video of it 😀


I watched this the other day and didn't even realize it was yours. I was wondering if you wished you had a bolt or pump after the first shot.


----------



## davydtune

Mr. October said:


> I watched this the other day and didn't even realize it was yours. I was wondering if you wished you had a bolt or pump after the first shot.


In some ways yes but I do love a single shot 😁


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I’ve ran trail cams for many years and this year is the first year I’ve ever seen them on my properties. Sucks


Coyotes are misunderstood but cool animals.We've been dealing with them for a few decades and I actually think there's less around now than 15-20 years ago.Mange and distemper will keep the numbers in check.I hear them daily from my house and see their tracks in every single place ago,including my yard.You rarely ever lay eyes on them because they hunt like a bird dog,with their nose constantly in the wind.They kill what needs to be killed and are no threat to a healthy population of deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Coyotes are misunderstood but cool animals.We've been dealing with them for a few decades and I actually think there's less around now than 15-20 years ago.Mange and distemper will keep the numbers in check.I hear them daily from my house and see their tracks in every single place ago,including my yard.You rarely ever lay eyes on them because they hunt like a bird dog,with their nose constantly in the wind.They kill what needs to be killed and are no threat to a healthy population of deer.


There you go sharing facts again…🤨


----------



## jacobh

I just don’t want them killing fawns. Damn me I guess lol


----------



## dougell

We have plenty of coyotes around here and still plenty of deer.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Coyotes are misunderstood but cool animals.We've been dealing with them for a few decades and I actually think there's less around now than 15-20 years ago.Mange and distemper will keep the numbers in check.I hear them daily from my house and see their tracks in every single place ago,including my yard.You rarely ever lay eyes on them because they hunt like a bird dog,with their nose constantly in the wind.They kill what needs to be killed and are no threat to a healthy population of deer.


I agree completely and love the fact that we have coyotes out there. But similarly, hunting and trapping will not be detrimental to a healthy coyote population. The government spent millions of dollars trying to eradicate coyotes in the west and when they were done there were more coyotes than there ever were.


----------



## dougell

Coyotes will humble any alpha hunter.


----------



## nicko

Coyotes are pretty thick on our Potter lease but the deer population is healthy. 

Some studies found , depending on the area (ag vs. big woods), bears have a greater impact on fawn mortality than yotes.

I like hearing them sounding off in the predawn darkness and after nightfall in potter. Just makes you feel like you’re off the beaten path and in the wild.


----------



## dougell

We have plenty of bears,bobcats and coyotes but somehow still have deer.The quality of the habitat and the health of the pregnant does has a very big impact on predation.It always comes back to habitat.Once you fix that,you don't have much to worry about.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I just don’t want them killing fawns. Damn me I guess lol


Hunters kill fawns too…


----------



## Johnboy60

I remember well when the coyotes all the sudden showed up. They had an impact on the deer for sure.


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> Hunters kill fawns too…


I don’t like a lot of them either


----------



## CBB

Bet 20$ go to last years PA thread and the same conversation over yotes happened....


----------



## AjPUNISHER

CBB said:


> Bet 20$ go to last years PA thread and the same conversation over yotes happened....


Could be your right but you probably cheated and already looked. We needed something else to talk about till after Christmas anyway  

I've seen a yote or several most of the last several seasons. 2 were killed at 2 of the properties I hunted this year but I have as of yet not seen one this year.


----------



## Aspade17

I’ve been getting some interesting predator photos recently. First year ever having a fisher on camera. Last 2 pictures are only 2 minutes apart. Also might be the angle I have the camera but that coyote looks like a rather large one. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

This one came back this evening..


----------



## LXhuntinPA

I’ve averaged 83 coyotes per year over the last 4 years. My best properties have produced ~12 yotes a year. There’s a lot more than people realize.


----------



## davydtune

Yep it’s time to get some yotes, just need to boil and re wax my sets. Now I don’t hate coyotes and would never think to try and eradicate them but they do get over populated at times and cause issues. That said we also go after the egg stealers which helps the turkeys a lot 😉


----------



## 138104

I got these 2 last night.


----------



## jacobh

6am this morning


----------



## DeereHunter

Aspade17 said:


> I’ve been getting some interesting predator photos recently. First year ever having a fisher on camera. Last 2 pictures are only 2 minutes apart. Also might be the angle I have the camera but that coyote looks like a rather large one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, those coyotes look big compared to what we see in South Central PA here.


----------



## Aspade17

DeereHunter said:


> Yeah, those coyotes look big compared to what we see in South Central PA here.


That is a south central yote actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeereHunter

Aspade17 said:


> That is a south central yote actually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. Where exactly?


----------



## 13third

I’ve posted this pic before I believe, but yeah we grow em big in South central Pa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspade17

DeereHunter said:


> Damn. Where exactly?


Bedford and Fulton counties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

It's not often this time of year that I look forward to rain, but the pile of hunting stuff in the basement really needs some attention and this is the only way it really gets done. I've got 3 shotguns that need cleaned oiled and put back. Two rifles with another that really could use some attention too. 4 pairs of boots, 2-3 piles of small game stuff and my bow could really use some attention. Not sure if I'm going to get through all of it tonight but I can at least get a start.
Kind of looks like a "hunting bomb" went off down there.


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> It's not often this time of year that I look forward to rain, but the pile of hunting stuff in the basement really needs some attention and this is the only way it really gets done. I've got 3 shotguns that need cleaned oiled and put back. Two rifles with another that really could use some attention too. 4 pairs of boots, 2-3 piles of small game stuff and my bow could really use some attention. Not sure if I'm going to get through all of it tonight but I can at least get a start.
> Kind of looks like a "hunting bomb" went off down there.


Clean up is always the least fun part


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> Clean up is always the least fun part


You have to add beer.


----------



## shellback

Orange required in second season in 2B, 5C, and 5D.
Not sure if this has been addressed before on this thread. Here's a PGC response I saw on another forum.

*I was able to pull up the deleted email from the Bureau of Law Enforcement at the PGC. It is below.


"This is actually a complex issue as our fluorescent orange requirements are established by season, not by implement.



For example, a person hunting antlerless deer during the extended firearms deer season (antlerless only) is required to wear fluorescent orange. This is true whether the hunter is using a firearm, muzzleloader, bow or crossbow, which are all lawful devices for this season. The key here is that the season itself is a firearms season that requires the wearing of fluorescent orange.*



However, during the exact same time frame, there is a concurrent archery deer season. Unlike the firearms season, this season requires an archery license, but has no fluorescent orange requirements.



So a hunter need only identify which season they are hunting to determine which devices can be used and what fluorescent orange requirements apply. This is the unfortunate consequence of overlapping seasons."

So basically, if you are hunting the late archery season in the SRA's under a archery license, no FO is required. If using a bow as a lesser weapon in the late extended antlerless firearms season in the SRA without a archery license, FO is required. Despite the seasons running concurrent, they do have different FO regs.


----------



## jacobh

More confusion!!!! Good pickup shellback this is why so many end up breaking the laws. What happens if your hunting bucks only with bow? No orange?


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> You have to add beer.


After the gun cleaning part . . .


----------



## jacobh

Anyone else doing any pheasant hunting?


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Anyone else doing any pheasant hunting?


Saturday I will be. Friends are in KS right now, still trying to figure out how to get there without the wife knowing


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Anyone else doing any pheasant hunting?


Pheasants ? Nah 

Squirrels!


----------



## jlh42581

ZDC said:


> Pheasants ? Nah
> 
> Squirrels!


Dude I have never seen more squirrels in my life till I was in Illinois. I mean just simply unbelievable. Texted my son if we lived out there id 100% hunt them again. Id hunt them here but I dont see any. Not enough to put a serious effort into it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

jlh42581 said:


> Dude I have never seen more squirrels in my life till I was in Illinois. I mean just simply unbelievable. Texted my son if we lived out there id 100% hunt them again. Id hunt them here but I dont see any. Not enough to put a serious effort into it.


I haven't hunted them in over a decade and can't think of anyone I personally know that still does. 

I saw so many in a few of the areas I sat on deer hunts this year that ZDC would probably tag out in 30 minutes to an hour over multiple days with his air rifle!


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> More confusion!!!! Good pickup shellback this is why so many end up breaking the laws. What happens if your hunting bucks only with bow? No orange?


I called the regional PGC office in regards to the confusion earlier this year. In just this region, they had received tons of phone calls. I would suggest to anyone who takes issue with the confusion of the fluorescent orange requirements, call your regional PGC office and make it be known.


----------



## jlh42581

AjPUNISHER said:


> I saw so many in a few of the areas I sat on deer hunts this year that ZDC would probably tag out in 30 minutes to an hour over multiple days with his air rifle!


Thats what it was like out there. There were times from the tree I counted as high as a dozen in 22 range. It was every sit. Would be so much fun for a kid.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

vonfoust said:


> It's not often this time of year that I look forward to rain, but the pile of hunting stuff in the basement really needs some attention and this is the only way it really gets done. I've got 3 shotguns that need cleaned oiled and put back. Two rifles with another that really could use some attention too. 4 pairs of boots, 2-3 piles of small game stuff and my bow could really use some attention. Not sure if I'm going to get through all of it tonight but I can at least get a start.
> Kind of looks like a "hunting bomb" went off down there.


I have a pile of hunting stuff sitting around that needs attention but if my to do list gets much bigger, it could explode like a bomb.

"Stuff" below didn't make the list but needed done just the same.
Tuesday, I spent about 5 hours processing my buck and doe. I have 3 cats and it was almost like working around 2 of the 3 stooges when I was cleaning up the venison. One of the cats never had much interest in it but she couldn't get enough of it and gave me a smack, putting holes in one of my latex gloves. Turned my back for a second at one point and I had 2 of them snagging chunks and trying to cart them off. No idea how the one didn't get the sheets from all she ate, but she didn't.

I spent a couple hours visiting my 96yr old friend in the pm, shooting the sheet, put her X-Mas tree up and decorated it. She recounted a hunting story I had heard before about a gun season hunt from long ago. She took a fella with her for the first time, and he went up the woods somewhere where he supposedly was to sit down. She ended up seeing a 14pt buck, with "horns" so big he could barely lift his head up. She was too afraid to take a shot because she had seen the guy that accompanied her up walking around out ahead of her sometime earlier...and she wasn't sure where he was when the buck came through. She ended the story by saying it was first and last time that he ever went hunting with her.

*****On a side note, don't handle Christmas ornaments with gold glitter on them and then touch your face afterwards, you might be suspected/accused of being at a gentleman's club (aka titty bar) instead, after you get home. 

Last night I ran all my cleaned-up venison through the slicer/grinder and vacuum sealed it. 19 bags, half minute steak cut and the other half in long strips to be rolled with bacon, another 5 bags of bologna. Spent about an hour and a half doing the slicing, grinding, bagging/sealing and then cleaning up afterwards. 

Would have liked to done all the venison in one clip, but the bucks 2 hams are still hanging/seasoning in my bils garage. Not sure I'd been able to clear enough room in the freezer for a 4th tray to stiffen up prior to slicing anyway, but at any rate, I'm still not done.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I haven't hunted them in over a decade and can't think of anyone I personally know that still does.
> 
> I saw so many in a few of the areas I sat on deer hunts this year that ZDC would probably tag out in 30 minutes to an hour over multiple days with his air rifle!


I love hunting them with an airgun with open sights. 
You have to get close and it's a good way to hone in your spot and stalking skills. ( 40 yards and in) 

plus it's also quiet enough that if you miss your probably going to be able to get another shot, and any in the area won't spook.


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> I have a pile of hunting stuff sitting around that needs attention but if my to do list gets much bigger, it could explode like a bomb.
> 
> "Stuff" below didn't make the list but needed done just the same.
> Tuesday, I spent about 5 hours processing my buck and doe. I have 3 cats and it was almost like working around 2 of the 3 stooges when I was cleaning up the venison. One of the cats never had much interest in it but she couldn't get enough of it and gave me a smack, putting holes in one of my latex gloves. Turned my back for a second at one point and I had 2 of them snagging chunks and trying to cart them off. No idea how the one didn't get the sheets from all she ate, but she didn't.
> 
> I spent a couple hours visiting my 96yr old friend in the pm, shooting the sheet, put her X-Mas tree up and decorated it. She recounted a hunting story I had heard before about a gun season hunt from long ago. She took a fella with her for the first time, and he went up the woods somewhere where he supposedly was to sit down. She ended up seeing a 14pt buck, with "horns" so big he could barely lift his head up. She was too afraid to take a shot because she had seen the guy that accompanied her up walking around out ahead of her sometime earlier...and she wasn't sure where he was when the buck came through. She ended the story by saying it was first and last time that he ever went hunting with her.
> 
> *****On a side note, don't handle Christmas ornaments with gold glitter on them and then touch your face afterwards, you might be suspected/accused of being at a gentleman's club (aka titty bar) instead, after you get home.
> 
> Last night I ran all my cleaned-up venison through the slicer/grinder and vacuum sealed it. 19 bags, half minute steak cut and the other half in long strips to be rolled with bacon, another 5 bags of bologna. Spent about an hour and a half doing the slicing, grinding, bagging/sealing and then cleaning up afterwards.
> 
> Would have liked to done all the venison in one clip, but the bucks 2 hams are still hanging/seasoning in my bils garage. Not sure I'd been able to clear enough room in the freezer for a 4th tray to stiffen up prior to slicing anyway, but at any rate, I'm still not done.


Yesterday I did 6 deer legs. ( 4 fronts , 2 rear ones. No spider deer jokes😂 )

Made a few steaks but most of it is getting ground once the meat grinder is operational again.

Ps. My cat has little interest in eating anything other than my Cheez-its and pasta. ( Not sure why but that's the only people food she will eat). Although she does enjoy watching all the excitement of butchering wild game.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> I love hunting them with an airgun with open sights.
> You have to get close and it's a good way to hone in your spot and stalking skills. ( 40 yards and in)
> 
> plus it's also quiet enough that if you miss your probably going to be able to get another shot, and any in the area won't spook.


I used to have fun hunting them with a single shot 20ga with a modified choked barrel, coupled with #6 or 7 /12 shot. 40 yards was a stretch for that combo!
One of the last times I squirrel hunted, grandma took the pic and happened to suffer from a lack of framing like my dad does. Looks like I had a red in the mix that day!









Took my first tom in the fall of 96' with that gun and 7 1/2 shot. I was mostly small game hunting but had a call in my mouth and was calling for turkey while sitting there. Had a good sized flock come in behind me and turn away after they saw my orange. Shot one of the last birds and when I went to pick him up he beat the hell out of me with his wings. I dropped him and not knowing any better, shot him again in the head at almost point-blank range.

Can't tell from the pic, but wasn't much keeping the 2 halves of head together anymore.









Shot my first grouse with that gun as it flew out of pine tree, don't think I have a pic of it anywhere but good times!


----------



## jacobh

huntin_addict said:


> I called the regional PGC office in regards to the confusion earlier this year. In just this region, they had received tons of phone calls. I would suggest to anyone who takes issue with the confusion of the fluorescent orange requirements, call your regional PGC office and make it be known.


I called in beginning of year about doe licenses and they were more confused then I was. Lady I talked to was very nice but she honestly didn’t know the answer. Just think there’s too many rules and they can’t keep up either


----------



## LetThemGrow

If in doubt, wear orange? Thankful that I enjoy hunting PA and seem to have minimal issues staying in compliance. For less than $100 annually I get ALOT of value for my license and would gladly pay double.

Looks like cold weather end of next week!


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> I called in beginning of year about doe licenses and they were more confused then I was. Lady I talked to was very nice but she honestly didn’t know the answer. Just think there’s too many rules and they can’t keep up either


I wouldn't ask a question, personally I would say you would like to go on record with a complaint about the confusion the verbiage in the book is creating.

I know people like to gripe about the PAGC, but I personally think they do a good job with the resources they have. If enough people voice their opinion, perhaps it could be a talking point at the winter meetings.


----------



## huntin_addict

LetThemGrow said:


> If in doubt, wear orange? Thankful that I enjoy hunting PA and seem to have minimal issues staying in compliance. For less than $100 annually I get ALOT of value for my license and would gladly pay double.
> 
> Looks like cold weather end of next week!
> 
> View attachment 7758397


I agree with your entire first paragraph. I get year round entertainment for a very sensible fee. I also agree, when in doubt, it doesn't hurt to wear orange.


----------



## jacobh

Ok I have no issues with Pa fees but why do so many think it’s a bargain? A license and 3 doe tags are $100. I as a non resident hunt Md for $180. I’m allowed 2 bucks and 30 does on a license. Then for another $25 u can shoot another buck. I know I know I don’t have to hunt Pa and can just hunt Md. just a observation


----------



## huntin_addict

AjPUNISHER said:


> I have a pile of hunting stuff sitting around that needs attention but if my to do list gets much bigger, it could explode like a bomb.
> 
> "Stuff" below didn't make the list but needed done just the same.
> Tuesday, I spent about 5 hours processing my buck and doe. I have 3 cats and it was almost like working around 2 of the 3 stooges when I was cleaning up the venison. One of the cats never had much interest in it but she couldn't get enough of it and gave me a smack, putting holes in one of my latex gloves. Turned my back for a second at one point and I had 2 of them snagging chunks and trying to cart them off. No idea how the one didn't get the sheets from all she ate, but she didn't.
> 
> I spent a couple hours visiting my 96yr old friend in the pm, shooting the sheet, put her X-Mas tree up and decorated it. She recounted a hunting story I had heard before about a gun season hunt from long ago. She took a fella with her for the first time, and he went up the woods somewhere where he supposedly was to sit down. She ended up seeing a 14pt buck, with "horns" so big he could barely lift his head up. She was too afraid to take a shot because she had seen the guy that accompanied her up walking around out ahead of her sometime earlier...and she wasn't sure where he was when the buck came through. She ended the story by saying it was first and last time that he ever went hunting with her.
> 
> *****On a side note, don't handle Christmas ornaments with gold glitter on them and then touch your face afterwards, you might be suspected/accused of being at a gentleman's club (aka titty bar) instead, after you get home.
> 
> Last night I ran all my cleaned-up venison through the slicer/grinder and vacuum sealed it. 19 bags, half minute steak cut and the other half in long strips to be rolled with bacon, another 5 bags of bologna. Spent about an hour and a half doing the slicing, grinding, bagging/sealing and then cleaning up afterwards.
> 
> Would have liked to done all the venison in one clip, but the bucks 2 hams are still hanging/seasoning in my bils garage. Not sure I'd been able to clear enough room in the freezer for a 4th tray to stiffen up prior to slicing anyway, but at any rate, I'm still not done.


I personally enjoy this time of year as much as the hunting/harvesting. I enjoy preparing venison several different ways and then canning. I'm in the process of a rather significant batch of venison Aloha chili as I type this. It'll hit the pressure canner tomorrow night for 7 quarts, and the remainder goes to family. Already into double digit quarts of canned venison for the pantry. Have a batch of regular venison chili planned, as well as about 15 pints of venison Sloppy Joe's, 15 pints of venison vegetable soup, and hopefully 15 pints of cowboy beans.

Looks tasty.


----------



## huntin_addict

jacobh said:


> Ok I have no issues with Pa fees but why do so many think it’s a bargain? A license and 3 doe tags are $100. I as a non resident hunt Md for $180. I’m allowed 2 bucks and 30 does on a license. Then for another $25 u can shoot another buck. I know I know I don’t have to hunt Pa and can just hunt Md. just a observation


If your gonna shoot 30 does, then yes, the MD license is a bargain.

I don't remember the exact total, but I would say I was around $150 for my annual license (which includes your buck tag, fall turkey tag and spring turkey tag, all extras in several states, plus an unlimited amount of woodchuck thinning all summer long) 2 WMU specific doe tags, 2 DMAP tags, a Bear tag, archery stamp, and applications in all elk seasons. I can run thru the same money in an hour at a nice dinner with my wife.

I have tens of thousands of acres of public lands available within an hour, several as close as 15 minutes, as well as thousands of acres of private land open to the public. As long as you play within the rules, you are pretty much left alone to prowl the landscape. Man, I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

huntin_addict said:


> I personally enjoy this time of year as much as the hunting/harvesting. I enjoy preparing venison several different ways and then canning. I'm in the process of a rather significant batch of venison Aloha chili as I type this. It'll hit the pressure canner tomorrow night for 7 quarts, and the remainder goes to family. Already into double digit quarts of canned venison for the pantry. Have a batch of regular venison chili planned, as well as about 15 pints of venison Sloppy Joe's, 15 pints of venison vegetable soup, and hopefully 15 pints of cowboy beans.
> 
> Looks tasty.


No end to the creative cooking ways to use venison. I don't diversify that much though, mostly just bacon wraps, minute steaks, sticks with cheese, jerky and bologna. Venison and cheese sandwiches are the bomb too.

I had to look up what went into Aloha Chili. 
No thankyou to the pineapples as I was never a big fan of them, but I do like me some hot peppers in venison chili, the higher on the Scoville scale the peppers, the better


----------



## jacobh

huntin_addict said:


> If your gonna shoot 30 does, then yes, the MD license is a bargain.
> 
> I don't remember the exact total, but I would say I was around $150 for my annual license (which includes your buck tag, fall turkey tag and spring turkey tag, all extras in several states, plus an unlimited amount of woodchuck thinning all summer long) 2 WMU specific doe tags, 2 DMAP tags, a Bear tag, archery stamp, and applications in all elk seasons. I can run thru the same money in an hour at a nice dinner with my wife.
> 
> I have tens of thousands of acres of public lands available within an hour, several as close as 15 minutes, as well as thousands of acres of private land open to the public. As long as you play within the rules, you are pretty much left alone to prowl the landscape. Man, I think that's a pretty good deal.


I agree it’s not bad in areas. I’m thankful to hunt here but there are other places that offer some pretty sweet deals and some better then here. To each their own.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Ok I have no issues with Pa fees but why do so many think it’s a bargain? A license and 3 doe tags are $100. I as a non resident hunt Md for $180. I’m allowed 2 bucks and 30 does on a license. Then for another $25 u can shoot another buck. I know I know I don’t have to hunt Pa and can just hunt Md. just a observation


And how was the MD hunting this year?


----------



## ZDC

A fishing and hunting license are your tickets to year round entertainment


----------



## 13third

LetThemGrow said:


> And how was the MD hunting this year?


I didn’t make it down much, this past Friday and Saturday were the only times I got to Md so far this year. I saw 8 doe and a one horned spike on Friday. Saturday I sat pre daylight to dark, saw 29 doe and 2 small rack bucks. 
All on State land. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> And how was the MD hunting this year?


It sucked with EHD. Point??? My Pa season wasn’t amazing either


----------



## huntin_addict

AjPUNISHER said:


> No end to the creative cooking ways to use venison. I don't diversify that much though, mostly just bacon wraps, minute steaks, sticks with cheese, jerky and bologna. Venison and cheese sandwiches are the bomb too.
> 
> I had to look up what went into Aloha Chili.
> No thankyou to the pineapples as I was never a big fan of them, but I do like me some hot peppers in venison chili, the higher on the Scoville scale the peppers, the better


I was just talking to my brother about what you said about the pineapple. Believe it or not, it doesn't have an overpowering pineapple taste. Very subtle. The sweet balances out the acidity of the tomatoes nicely.

I make this for deer camp every year, I've never brought any home.

We used to do that with the peppers too. My stomach tells me not to do that anymore.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> It sucked with EHD. Point??? My Pa season wasn’t amazing either


To me it seems like PA gave you opportunities that MD didn’t this year? The last few years you’ve threatened to quit hunting PA and just hunt MD. You shot a buck and lots of pheasants this year in PA…can’t be that terrible can it? Surely worth the price of admission?


----------



## LetThemGrow

13third said:


> I didn’t make it down much, this past Friday and Saturday were the only times I got to Md so far this year. I saw 8 doe and a one horned spike on Friday. Saturday I sat pre daylight to dark, saw 29 doe and 2 small rack bucks.
> All on State land.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a pile of deer, if that is your focus?


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> To me it seems like PA gave you opportunities that MD didn’t this year? The last few years you’ve threatened to quit hunting PA and just hunt MD. You shot a buck and lots of pheasants this year in PA…can’t be that terrible can it? Surely worth the price of admission?


Didn’t I say that in my last posts? Pretty sure I did. I simply said there are other places that offer equal opportunities for same price or less. Can’t really help when ehd hits your area


----------



## Mathias

Apparently I need a place to hunt in Maryland….any takers?


----------



## jacobh

I’d invite u to hunt our lease Matt but may be a little til it comes back. Still some nice bucks there


----------



## jacobh

Biggest one we’ve had there so far. Nobody got him yet.


----------



## Mathias

Lease? Any openings?!


jacobh said:


> Biggest one we’ve had there so far. Nobody got him yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Biggest one we’ve had there so far. Nobody got him yet.


That’s a stud! I think I’d be hunting there…


----------



## Mathias

Ughhh. Hate the stuff.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I love hunting them with an airgun with open sights.
> You have to get close and it's a good way to hone in your spot and stalking skills. ( 40 yards and in)
> 
> plus it's also quiet enough that if you miss your probably going to be able to get another shot, and any in the area won't spook.


I've been out with either my airgun or my TC22 the last couple years. The airgun is so much fun to hunt with.


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> Lease? Any openings?!


I can let u know won’t know til April usually but will definately keep u informed


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mathias said:


> Apparently I need a place to hunt in Maryland….any takers?


I’m in a club, Cecil, Kent and Queen Anne’s counties. If interested, feel free to PM me to discuss. 
Dave


----------



## jacobh

LetThemGrow said:


> That’s a stud! I think I’d be hunting there…


Need herd to come back so we simply didn’t hunt. Hopefully they breed and pass on their genes


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Need herd to come back so we simply didn’t hunt. Hopefully they breed and pass on their genes


Yeah he is a brute!


----------



## Mathias

How much ❄ in other areas of Pa? Here in Congestion Pa, thankfully it was/is all rain. But the gray dreary days are mildly depressing. Need some 🌞 
My place up north reads like a foot or so, waiting on trail cam pics here shortly.


----------



## CBB

Looks like this one found a snack


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> How much ❄ in other areas of Pa? Here in Congestion Pa, thankfully it was/is all rain. But the gray dreary days are mildly depressing. Need some 🌞
> My place up north reads like a foot or so, waiting on trail cam pics here shortly.


Nothing but rain and mud here in Lawrence county. (Although it's supposed to snow around 10am today) 

This last week we have had highs in the 35-38 range and a bunch of rain that freezes at night. Few bad car accidents last few days.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Biggest one we’ve had there so far. Nobody got him yet.


There is a reason they get that big. That's one heck of a buck


----------



## jacobh

Yea it’s thick and nasty and not many hunting there!!


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Need herd to come back so we simply didn’t hunt. Hopefully they breed and pass on their genes


If you are new to dealing with EHD it is probably wise to consider modifying how you hunt instead of not hunting. EHD never goes away. The effect each year just depends on what variety of the virus crops up and how conducive conditions are for the midges that spread it. You might go a couple years and watch the herd build back up and then . . POOF! ... gone again. Best to play it year by year and let your trail cam pics and other deer evidence determine how much and what you are going to try to kill.


----------



## tyepsu

At my parents, outside Mansfield. Looks like they got an inch or 2.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that’s why we didn’t really hunt this year. Little that we did was buck only but then decided let them live


----------



## Mathias

Doesn’t appear to be the 14” the WC claims


----------



## yetihunter1

my late season MD target....going to charge my BIL a Mentoring fee and have him let me chase this bugger hahaha. I hunt Charles, Calvert and Anne Arundel Counties down there for deer but chase turkeys with taunto out in western MD.


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> It's not often this time of year that I look forward to rain, but the pile of hunting stuff in the basement really needs some attention and this is the only way it really gets done. I've got 3 shotguns that need cleaned oiled and put back. Two rifles with another that really could use some attention too. 4 pairs of boots, 2-3 piles of small game stuff and my bow could really use some attention. Not sure if I'm going to get through all of it tonight but I can at least get a start.
> Kind of looks like a "hunting bomb" went off down there.





vonfoust said:


> You have to add beer.





Mr. October said:


> After the gun cleaning part . . .


The _clothes_ got cleaned up last night


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> The _clothes_ got cleaned up last night


My gear still sits in the garage, I need to get on that. Next week 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

Still the late season in the queue......I'll deal with getting things washed and put away after the winter hunting session is a wrap. This post above from LTG just adds more incentive to get back at it.


----------



## nicko

For Reveal Tactacam users.......


are you using theft / bear resistant metal boxes with these cams?
which type batteries work best / longest life?

Considering putting one up in Potter.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> For Reveal Tactacam users.......
> 
> 
> are you using theft / bear resistant metal boxes with these cams?
> which type batteries work best / longest life?
> 
> Considering putting one up in Potter.


Seems like you have more bears than where I hunt so it would probably benefit you to use a box and python lock. Lithiums work the best, but at $3+/battery you need to decide whether you really want to spend that much on batteries. If you're not going to visit the camera for several months it may be worth it. I've had alkalines work for several months without issue.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Seems like you have more bears than where I hunt so it would probably benefit you to use a box and python lock. Lithiums work the best, but at $3+/battery you need to decide whether you really want to spend that much on batteries. If you're not going to visit the camera for several months it may be worth it. I've had alkalines work for several months without issue.


It would be a few months at least in between getting back to the cam so I'd opt for the lithiums. Still have a couple python locks not deployed.


----------



## hobbs4421

tyepsu said:


> At my parents, outside Mansfield. Looks like they got an inch or 2.


That’s where I went to college. Lots of good memories!


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> For Reveal Tactacam users.......
> 
> 
> are you using theft / bear resistant metal boxes with these cams?
> which type batteries work best / longest life?
> 
> Considering putting one up in Potter.


I don’t Nick but not many bears around here. That said get a reveal xb or pro and use their rechargeable battery!!! They’re $50 get 2 and just change them as u go up


----------



## BGM51

nicko said:


> For Reveal Tactacam users.......
> 
> 
> are you using theft / bear resistant metal boxes with these cams?
> which type batteries work best / longest life?
> 
> Considering putting one up in Potter.


I have all my Reveals in security boxes with python locks. For the most part. The bears have been a non issue. But did have an antenna broken. 

I believe the boxes also help protect the cameras from some of the elements. I'm running 7 cameras. 3 gave been out for 3 years. 

I run Duracell alkaline batteries. I get several months even running the camera on video mode. 

Have one camera on a solar panel. Been out 2 years no issues.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

BGM51 said:


> I have all my Reveals in security boxes with python locks. For the most part. The bears have been a non issue. But did have an antenna broken.
> 
> I believe the boxes also help protect the cameras from some of the elements. I'm running 7 cameras. 3 gave been out for 3 years.
> 
> I run Duracell alkaline batteries. I get several months even running the camera on video mode.
> 
> Have one camera on a solar panel. Been out 2 years no issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I also get months out of the Duracell alkalines. On video/ picture mode. With the tactacam reveal. Can’t complain. I put out a reveal XPro last week. We will see how the battery life is on that


----------



## CBB

Hey guys

Basspro/Cabelas has reveal x 2.0 bundles with lithium battery pack and sd card for 169 (20$savings)

There is also a code 22Merry75 for 75$ off a 500 purchase. Have to use your club card to get the 75 off. 

Just ordered 3 of the cam bundles.


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> How much [emoji3587] in other areas of Pa? Here in Congestion Pa, thankfully it was/is all rain. But the gray dreary days are mildly depressing. Need some [emoji274]
> My place up north reads like a foot or so, waiting on trail cam pics here shortly.


Freezing rain, sleet, snow, then rain. Ended up using 500# of rock salt to make my lane passable. Now it is muddy. I hate winter.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7759285
> View attachment 7759286
> View attachment 7759287


Wow! The pictures from the Browning are _really _sharp.


----------



## rogersb

nicko said:


> For Reveal Tactacam users.......
> 
> 
> are you using theft / bear resistant metal boxes with these cams?
> which type batteries work best / longest life?
> 
> Considering putting one up in Potter.


I used lithium this year. I didn't use a bear box, just a python lock. It was out a little over 2 months and I only got 2 or 3 bear pics so not a hot spot for them. Been running cams probably 7 years and only had 1 damaged by bears. Lots of close up pics and have had cameras moved around, but only bit one once.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lithiums and boxed


----------



## j.d.m.

Only issue with lithiums, is there tends to be more and more bad ones. One bad one will take down the camera. Other thing with them is, the battery meter always reads 100% till it shows 0 and then camera is dead. I have 2 xb camera out, put alkalines in the one, and eneloops nimh in the other. The nimh has been down and dead for over a week now and the alkalines still show 60%. Those were put out Oct 8th. I stopped buying lithiums 2 years ago due to failure rate and expense. Only thing I buy them for are my normal electronics like gps, my Garmin sight. No box, yet, but no bear damage either. Had them sniff the camera already, but luckily no e trying to eat it yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow

With 4-6 week access, I just use alkalines. They do surprisingly well; extended cold weather does seem to drain them quicker.


----------



## TauntoHawk

j.d.m. said:


> Only issue with lithiums, is there tends to be more and more bad ones. One bad one will take down the camera. Other thing with them is, the battery meter always reads 100% till it shows 0 and then camera is dead. I have 2 xb camera out, put alkalines in the one, and eneloops nimh in the other. The nimh has been down and dead for over a week now and the alkalines still show 60%. Those were put out Oct 8th. I stopped buying lithiums 2 years ago due to failure rate and expense. Only thing I buy them for are my normal electronics like gps, my Garmin sight. No box, yet, but no bear damage either. Had them sniff the camera already, but luckily no e trying to eat it yet.


I got so tired of dealing with the single dead battery taking a cam down I switched all my revels that be to the rechargeable packs. It's really easy to carry an extra and just swap the whole pack and they seem to run true to the app battery meter. I only like solar panels when they are out in a field in full sun 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

I've found battery life depends a lot on cell service. If it's strong I can get away with alkalines. If not I've gotta use lithiums. I have a lot of areas that just don't have cell service at all too.


----------



## LetThemGrow

*







*


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s a big issue for me too. Cell service is scarce where I’m at. There are only a few spots I can use cell cams, and those usually don’t represent the core area I hunt. Oh well, just saves me money on the plans then.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Anyone else doing any pheasant hunting?


5 birds up today and only one in the bag. Two of them were completely wild flushes. Anyone saying the PGC isn't putting out good birds is crazy. I've found them a mile and a half from a stocking point. Stupid no Sunday hunting or I'd be out again tomorrow.


----------



## jacobh

Chris here they stocked Thursday in all the sleet and rain. We had similar to u. We put out 10 and killed one. Seemed to really be running and flushing like 80 yds out. Terrible for pointers but we did have a good time. Only bird bagged was a hen and she was tiny.


----------



## ZDC

I haven't had a camera out since early October


----------



## vonfoust

For those upset with recent postings: shot my bow today. Freezing and wind can really change some things. Few more sessions planned before Dec 26. Really looking forward to archery opening back up again.


----------



## CBB

I switched to Duracell alkalines and have had 0 issues. I did notice my XB seems to go through batteries a little more than my X’s though. 
the last pack of Duracell I bought was 144 batteries for 70$ on Amazon and I still have 48 or so of them


----------



## jpinkerton

I've been running the Amazon branded Alkalines for a few seasons after using Energizer lithiums exclusively. As mentioned, I disliked knowing the actual battery charge due to the lithiums going from 100% to dead without notice.

No complaints with the Amazon brand and they were priced well.


----------



## Jerred44

Iv been using Amazon brand battery's on my tactacam and browning cell cams. They've all been out since beginning of July and r still taking pics


----------



## Mathias

Dreamin’…..


----------



## AjPUNISHER

No cellphone so just regular trail cams for me.

I've used brand name batteries but most often go with the "cheapy" DG heavy duty alkalines. Usually get 3-4 months out of them starting in November, unless it's brutally cold and stays that way for more than a week.

My bushnell hd sometimes goes through batteries much faster on the high sensor detection mode I leave it on, but it's still surprising how long the batteries can last.
I never even put new batteries in that cam this year and just slapped some in that I tested, 1 bar of power when I put the cam out on 11/4. 6700+ pics from 11/19 through 12/5 when the batteries gave out, several thousand of which were triggered over a 3 day period by 15-25mph+ winds, moving leaves on the ground. 
Pretty breezy out there today so you can probably guess what that means!

I started using a muddy mtc100 last year, it was out for 4 months before I pulled it and I put it back out in the same tree this year. Picture quality ain't the greatest but the battery life is fantastic, haven't changed batteries in it going on 7 months come January.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Cleaned up my last 2 deer hams, 1 each on Friday and Saturday. Took me about 5hrs to do it and think I got a pretty good bounty from them alone. First I ever weighed the spoils but the usable meat I got from the hams went 22lbs. The bits for the slicer made 2 full trays and are stiffening up in the freezer as I type this.

I talked to a guy just last night that took a deer to be butchered by a shop in my area this past deer season and they wanted $200+ to do it. He ended up watching how to videos and doing it himself instead.


----------



## CBB

Had a couple guys ask me how much I’d charge to process a deer for them
I told them 150.. not worth my time for less than that. They ended up taking them elsewhere. I didn’t want to do it anyway.


----------



## nicko

My processor is $100 and wrapped. I’ll pay for that any day. Not sure how high the charge would need to get to make me consider doing it myself.


----------



## jacobh

skinning and quartering takes me 20 min. Hang them a week or so then debone and cut up loins is another 20 min. To me not worth paying $100+


----------



## ZDC

The processor I take them charges 85 for does, 95 for bucks. He is a very fair , has a great crew, and great service. Didn't take any to him this year but they normally have your deer done , packed, and ready for pickup within a week.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I gladly support local businesses that do a good job. I don’t have the knowledge or equipment or desire at this point to process deer.


----------



## Gene94

Fortunately my dad did some custom butchering as a sideline for about 15 years so he has a butcher shop and a walk-in cooler on one end of his machine shed. All the equipment is still there and free for me to use. Makes butchering my own deer fun. I'd make the investment for homeowner grade equipment if I didn't have dad's equipment. Butchering your own deer is satisfying.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Before I was of hunting age my family took some deer to the local butcher who said he was full and couldn't take anymore, on the way home they bought knives, a hand grinder, and how to dvd at Walmart. We've been doing our own ever since, it's not always fun or convenient but once done it is one of my favorite parts of the hunting process. Getting to turn the kill into the food my family eats.

It has come a long way including a full walk in cooler and butcher shop at my dad's, we've done hundreds of deer for ourselves, family and friends. I think 20 deer have been through just this year. Really the only yearly expense we have once the equipment was acquired is bags for the vacuum sealer. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Has anyone built their own elevated box blind? Searching online has revealed a lot of plans. I’m thinking of going that route instead of a manufactured one. Only need about 10’ of height due to terrain change where it’s going.


----------



## jacobh

I built mine in Md. I used elevator brackets for the 4x4 legs. Then simply built the front at like 6’6” high and back 6’ so just a pitched shed roof. Approx 6x6’ wide. Put windows wherever u need them. Nothing fancy but keeps you dry and hidden. The elevators are really nice


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Has anyone built their own elevated box blind? Searching online has revealed a lot of plans. I’m thinking of going that route instead of a manufactured one. Only need about 10’ of height due to terrain change where it’s going.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Has anyone built their own elevated box blind? Searching online has revealed a lot of plans. I’m thinking of going that route instead of a manufactured one. Only need about 10’ of height due to terrain change where it’s going.


We built our own platforms and put the maverick's on them...1 is 10', the other 4'....I don't know if we have 'the plans" or not...my Pop will see this and respond if he has them....standing the 10' platform was something else....
..


----------



## Mathias

Maverick’s? Where did you get them??
I’ll use the Kioti to stand it up 💪🏻


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Maverick’s? Where did you get them??
> I’ll use the Kioti to stand it up 💪🏻


We built our platforms so they could be moved with forks on a compact tractor.


----------



## Mathias

I searched them. See they offer black and green. Are you going to paint them at some point Joe?


----------



## 12-Ringer

As for paid processing, like so many things these days it really is a convenience thing....if you can effectively field dress a deer, you can break one down. I've seen folks do it using only the same knife the dressed the deer with....again, like so many other things, the right tools help the job go more smoothly and efficiently, but are most are not a necissity. If I had to say the three most important things to have it your disposal, quality knife (or two) with a sharpener, a quality grinder and space. Once you do a few, time is not usually a factor, unless you of the "it must age" school, in which case refrigerated/cooled space is a necessity. The biggest mistake I've seen is folks skimping on cutlery and the grinder...I'd actually go so far as to say, the grinder should be where you invest most of your money. A crappy grinder will clog, bog down, even burn up, a high quality, reliable grinder can be purchased between $500-$800 AND can be used for so much more than just deer processing. 

With all of that said, I don't do it myself anymore and have sold my grinder. I kept my slicer and my stuffer so that I can make chip steak and bologna, sausage, and sticks. There was a time when breaking down a deer was part of the hunt, like Tautno details, but as my immediate family lost interest in venison as a table fare, it became less interesting to me. So now I pay, rates depend entirely on where I am going, as I only get the basic cuts because I kept some of the equipment needed to do the specialty work. In Pottter the going price is between 80-100, down here between 90-150.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I searched them. See they offer black and green. Are you going to paint them at some point Joe?


I doubt it, they've been up since May of 2021 now. A couple things that I've noticed.....it's LOUD inside. Any movement on the wooden floor seems to echo inside, the windows fog and the tinted windows can't be seen through at the key times of AM and PM (so save your $$ there). Windows open easily and quietly, retains heat better than I would have thought for plastic shell. Small leaks here and there,but only in torrential rain. EASY to disassemble and move around. The hardware seemed "cheap", we replaced most with stainless and painted those with rusoleum and all is still good there.

We have tried a couple of finishes on the floor, I really think what it needs in one of those industrial rugs with the rubber backing that they sell in the winter time at places like Lowes/Home Depot. The kind that might be found at the inside entrance of commercial building/school. We bought a smaller one for our mud room where the dogs come in and out and I do think it would do the trick in the blind as far as silencing the floor.

My brother bought them, but I can ask where he got them...I know he got "a deal" as he bought three...we still have one in the garage, debating where to put it up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt - he bough them directly from Maverick...spoke with designer via the customer service line, he ended up waiving S&H and included bow and gun rests for all three as part of "the deal" - like I said, at the point of purchase he bought three of them...


----------



## jacobh

Matt build a platform and simply place a pop up on top


----------



## Mathias

I want to put one up permanently not have to worry about taking it down, snow load etc. may go the route I posted on previously. Probably quieter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I did 2x4 and osb because it was cheaper painted held up for years now but anymore woods as expensive May as well go prefab


----------



## LXhuntinPA

I put a R-dneck on a 10’ stand on the property I purchased in May. They are expensive however I wanted something with the lowest maintenance possible and something that my wife and young kids could sit in together. We killed 4 deer from it this year. Other than I need to move it 70 yards to the other side of my foodplot it’s been great. We have a dealer 30 minutes from my house so it was easy to go and pick it up. Took 2 of us to put it together and stood it up using my ATV winch.

for some reason it ****’s out the actual blind brand if I type it in


----------



## Mr. October

I just saw on the "Total Archery Challenge" Facebook page there is a request for a GoFundMePage for a former marine who is in the ICU after a "horrible bull fighting accident". Hmmm. I'm all about helping out people who have situations beyond their control but there is an old saying "Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns". Seems appropriate here.


----------



## mtyeager

Hi all, I have been a long time lurker on here and finally became a member of AT. Live and hunt in eastern PA. 
Built this platform last year before rifle season. It's 8x8 on the floor. 1/2 inch treated plywood floor on 2x6's. 16ft 4x4 on a slight angle. The ladder is treated but about 15 years old from older existing stand that had no cover from the weather.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> As for paid processing, like so many things these days it really is a convenience thing....if you can effectively field dress a deer, you can break one down. I've seen folks do it using only the same knife the dressed the deer with....again, like so many other things, the right tools help the job go more smoothly and efficiently, but are most are not a necissity. If I had to say the three most important things to have it your disposal, quality knife (or two) with a sharpener, a quality grinder and space. Once you do a few, time is not usually a factor, unless you of the "it must age" school, in which case refrigerated/cooled space is a necessity. The biggest mistake I've seen is folks skimping on cutlery and the grinder...I'd actually go so far as to say, the grinder should be where you invest most of your money. A crappy grinder will clog, bog down, even burn up, a high quality, reliable grinder can be purchased between $500-$800 AND can be used for so much more than just deer processing.
> 
> With all of that said, I don't do it myself anymore and have sold my grinder. I kept my slicer and my stuffer so that I can make chip steak and bologna, sausage, and sticks. There was a time when breaking down a deer was part of the hunt, like Tautno details, but as my immediate family lost interest in venison as a table fare, it became less interesting to me. So now I pay, rates depend entirely on where I am going, as I only get the basic cuts because I kept some of the equipment needed to do the specialty work. In Pottter the going price is between 80-100, down here between 90-150.


You can cut an entire deer up with just a knife.A saw isn't even needed and you don't even have to hang one up.I'm shocked that so many people pay those prices to have them processed.A good grinder is essential like you said and a mixer along with a stuffer and tape dispenser are also handy.I made 10lbs of smoke kielbasa over the weekend.I thawed 8lbs of ground venison with 2lbs of beef that I had.I dumped the meat in mixer with a kielbasa kit from Con yeager,put it in a stuffer and had it cased up in less than 5 minutes.It took me longer to clean the mixer and stuffer than it did to make.The only thing I pay to have made is hotdogs unless I happen to be hunting in Wyoming county.There's a guy up there that makes great sticks.


----------



## TauntoHawk

We've built two platforms that are 8 and 10ft high, and have down and out blinds on top which are kind of a hybrid hexagonal metal frame and thick fabric shell with magnetic windows screens. Carpet on the floor is a must for noise against the wood. One is a straight leg design and the other is angled, angled is much sturdier both are anchored with heavy ratchet straps to trees. 

I am thinking of trying a maverick or two, I have never been a fan of blinds but I understand their usefulness in certain situations and they absolutely help when hunting with more than 1 person. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Also as your hunting party begins to age...I have an uncle in the mid 70's who would likely NOT still come to camp each year if it weren't for the blind and to his credit, he sits ALL DAY...he did get a big doe this year and the smile says it all...










…and then the clowning around starts….


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> You can cut an entire deer up with just a knife.A saw isn't even needed and you don't even have to hang one up.I'm shocked that so many people pay those prices to have them processed.A good grinder is essential like you said and a mixer along with a stuffer and tape dispenser are also handy.I made 10lbs of smoke kielbasa over the weekend.I thawed 8lbs of ground venison with 2lbs of beef that I had.I dumped the meat in mixer with a kielbasa kit from Con yeager,put it in a stuffer and had it cased up in less than 5 minutes.It took me longer to clean the mixer and stuffer than it did to make.The only thing I pay to have made is hotdogs unless I happen to be hunting in Wyoming county.There's a guy up there that makes great sticks.


If you took all your meat to a processor your boy would cost you $1,000 a year. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Easily but he cost me about three times that much in taxidermy bills this year..There's nothing to it.The biggest thing is to not procrastinate.I get the hide off very fast and just bone them out.I'd say it takes a half hour to skin a warm deer and get one boned.When I get rid of the carcass,all the legs are still attached.I used to spend a lot of money getting stuff made but with a mixer and stuffer,there's nothing to it.I made kielbassa this weekend and the next two weekends I'll make bologna and sticks.I'll probabably have less than $100 into all of the processed stuff and that includes the pork that I'll add.

Bear are a little trickier.It's looks like you're cutting up a person and the fat never solidifies like it does on a deer.You want to get all of it off and it's pretty tedious.The results are worth it though.It tastes like grass-fed beef.


----------



## superslamsam

Does anyone else do this?

My wife and I love the Lancaster/Hershey area and visit twice per year. We just came back yesterday from a visit. I love the scenery on the turnpike from Bedford to Lancaster. Love the big farming valleys framed by the mountains on each side. Anyway, all I do is look at every woodlot and field and wonder "is it good hunting there"..."I'd put a stand there". lol. After we go through the Blue Mountain tunnel, I play a game where I look for and count all the treestands and shooting houses that I see. I must say though, that I'm amazed at what people hunt when I get closer to the cities. I'll see a stand or shooting house in a field that might have one fence row or tiny brush patch as the only cover available for what seems like a mile. I'm not saying it's not productive and you certainly can only hunt what you have available, but a little hard to imagine when I'm from an area of western PA where we have big patches of cover.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Also as your hunting party begins to age...I have an uncle in the mid 70's who would likely NOT still come to camp each year if it weren't for the blind and to his credit, he sits ALL DAY...he did get a big doe this year and the smile says it all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and then the clowning around starts….


I've never liked hunting from blinds, you probably could have said I hated sitting in them previously... But they are

Great for getting kids out

Great for keeping the elderly out, safe and comfortable

Nothing better for all day sits especially as the weather turns rough

And they handle and hide scent and motion better. The more time I spend thinking about how to hunt lay out my property the more places I think, "the only thing that will work there is a blind" 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

superslamsam said:


> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> My wife and I love the Lancaster/Hershey area and visit twice per year. We just came back yesterday from a visit. I love the scenery on the turnpike from Bedford to Lancaster. Love the big farming valleys framed by the mountains on each side. Anyway, all I do is look at every woodlot and field and wonder "is it good hunting there"..."I'd put a stand there". lol. After we go through the Blue Mountain tunnel, I play a game where I look for and count all the treestands and shooting houses that I see. I must say though, that I'm amazed at what people hunt when I get closer to the cities. I'll see a stand or shooting house in a field that might have one fence row or tiny brush patch as the only cover available for what seems like a mile. I'm not saying it's not productive and you certainly can only hunt what you have available, but a little hard to imagine when I'm from an area of western PA where we have big patches of cover.


There’s a field I pass every so often on 422 in Pottstown. This year, someone set up a pop-up ground blind on the edge of the field maybe 70 yards from the edge of the highway. And it’s right up close to a fence that is around a swim club. To each their own but I would have zero desire to hunt that close to the highway where cars are constantly whizzing by.


----------



## superslamsam

nicko said:


> There’s a field I pass every so often on 422 in Pottstown. This year, someone set up a pop-up ground blind on the edge of the field maybe 70 yards from the edge of the highway. And it’s right up close to a fence that is around a swim club. To each their own but I would have zero desire to hunt that close to the highway where cars are constantly whizzing by.


It's a little crazy to comprehend! Once we were close to Hershey I saw elevated blinds in small fields that had nothing but houses and maybe one strip of trees. Deer might be there, but hard to understand what they use for cover. Lol


----------



## AjPUNISHER

superslamsam said:


> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> My wife and I love the Lancaster/Hershey area and visit twice per year. We just came back yesterday from a visit. I love the scenery on the turnpike from Bedford to Lancaster. Love the big farming valleys framed by the mountains on each side. Anyway, all I do is look at every woodlot and field and wonder "is it good hunting there"..."I'd put a stand there". lol. After we go through the Blue Mountain tunnel, I play a game where I look for and count all the treestands and shooting houses that I see. I must say though, that I'm amazed at what people hunt when I get closer to the cities. I'll see a stand or shooting house in a field that might have one fence row or tiny brush patch as the only cover available for what seems like a mile. I'm not saying it's not productive and you certainly can only hunt what you have available, but a little hard to imagine when I'm from an area of western PA where we have big patches of cover.


I've done the same, not really counted them but couldn't help but think some of them picked great spots and must see quite a few deer from them. Others you would wonder about unless you saw what they may have while in them!

Look at housing developments. Often isn't much around other than sporadic tiny little woodlots, but deer are always in some of them because that's what's available.

I'd imagine some of the stand selections were made because they had little other choice, but some are chosen. I think everyone who has hunted deer long enough has picked out terrain features or funnels on the properties they hunt that deer prefer to use more than others. Those same features can produce just the same no matter how big or small the parcel is.

Not too long ago, I was on the interstate and saw a guy in blaze orange up in a treestand, not 30 or so yards away from it. I still hunt such an area and while we may find the noise bothersome, the deer that live in such areas are so used to hearing it that they often barely even twitch an ear at it.


----------



## nicko

I will say that I finally got around to hunting a spot on our lease in Potter that I really never gave two thoughts to prior to this year. But then I got to thinking about how we regularly see deer go into and out of it nearly every time we leave in the evening from hunting, so I gave i a shot. I hung a stand in their back in November maybe 70 yards from the road tops. I saw seven buck there in two days and saw a number of deer back there as well during gun season. It’s an unpaved road that passes by so it doesn’t get a lot of traffic. But it just goes to show you don’t have to get very far off the beaten path to find deer in an overlooked spot.


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> Not too long ago, I was on the interstate and saw a guy in blaze orange up in a treestand, not 30 or so yards away from it. I still hunt such an area and while we may find the noise bothersome, the deer that live in such areas are so used to hearing it that they often barely even twitch an ear at it.


The first time I drove across 80 in bear season I could not believe how many people were within a few hundred yards of the interstate.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Easily but he cost me about three times that much in taxidermy bills this year..There's nothing to it.The biggest thing is to not procrastinate.I get the hide off very fast and just bone them out.I'd say it takes a half hour to skin a warm deer and get one boned.When I get rid of the carcass,all the legs are still attached.I used to spend a lot of money getting stuff made but with a mixer and stuffer,there's nothing to it.I made kielbassa this weekend and the next two weekends I'll make bologna and sticks.I'll probabably have less than $100 into all of the processed stuff and that includes the pork that I'll add.
> 
> Bear are a little trickier.It's looks like you're cutting up a person and the fat never solidifies like it does on a deer.You want to get all of it off and it's pretty tedious.The results are worth it though.It tastes like grass-fed beef.


Have you ever rendered the bear fat? By all accounts, that like a miracle substance for almost everything. Just wondering if you tried and/or how much work it is?


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Have you ever rendered the bear fat? By all accounts, that like a miracle substance for almost everything. Just wondering if you tried and/or how much work it is?


I did not but I gave all the fat from 700lbs of bear to a mountain man buddy of mine and he did.He uses it like crisco to bake with.He wanted to give me some to waterproof my boots but I figured my dog would just end up eating them.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> I've never liked hunting from blinds, you probably could have said I hated sitting in them previously... But they are
> 
> Great for getting kids out
> 
> Great for keeping the elderly out, safe and comfortable
> 
> Nothing better for all day sits especially as the weather turns rough
> 
> And they handle and hide scent and motion better. The more time I spend thinking about how to hunt lay out my property the more places I think, "the only thing that will work there is a blind"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I don't care how other people hunt or what they hunt with and I don't look down at them for how they do it.I hunt strictly for my own reasons.I guess you could say I'm a method hunter.It's not necessarily about the extra challenge as much as it is the way way I like to do it.With that said,I never owned one and I would never sit in one.I'm not an all day sitter.I'm just not wired for it.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

How much time have you guys spent in the outdoors this year or how many of actually know?

Never tallied all my hours up before but I took the time to so... with a bit of a summary of what happened within those hours.
Not counting my time behind a camera, scouting, setting stands/trailcams, heading in or out and time spent sitting in the dark...I tallied about 240+ hours so far.

Not much diversity in what I've been hunting or fishing for the last several years but was another memorable year, as usual with highs and lows.

*Spring Turkey season....77hrs in 13 hunts**.*
1 of my leaner turkey sighting seasons with 18 birds seen: 4 toms, 4 jakes, 9 hens...1 unidentified.
Saw fishers, raccoons, red fox and loads of deer. Witnessed an awesome encounter between a raccoon and black snake. 3 longbeards taken between 2 states.

*Bass fishing the river....72hrs 45m in 18 outings.*
High muddy river last year and fished much less because of it, made up for it this season. This season I caught 593 fish, 554 smallmouth. Caught one of my biggest smallies ever and handful of others 18"s or better. Believe I caught 2 of the same bass I had lost on earlier outings, a 22" being one of them.
Found several lures and 2 paddles amongst other things, while taking quite a few wildlife pics along the way.

*Archery deer season....50hr 30m in 15 sits.*
Started out hunting more of October than I can recall of more recently. First hunt I saw 3 buck, between hunting from the ground and doe showing up in my pocket from unexpected different directions, I missed an opportunity at a good buck that passed through a shooting lane before I saw him.

Took both a bow and inline during the overlapping last Saturday of inline and never expected a nice doe I had passed earlier to circle back much closer and end up broadside at 15yds. Should have picked up the bow but stayed with the inline, the funny part was I forgot to put a primer in and dropped the hammer to a very loud clank instead of a boom!  

Passed a decent broken 6pt on a slow stalk, at very close range.

November came and I passed an 8pt buck my first sit, early in the am before there was good shooting light. In the last few days, I passed another 8 at about 12yds. The nicest 8 I was hoping to catch up with came through late in the pm and also earned a pass because of how late he appeared.

Passed a few others but tagged a nice doe and put a previously gun shot or vehicle hit doe out of her misery. Saw 61 deer, 9 buck...2 illegal.

One of the least hunted Novembers I can remember as of late with only 19 or so hours of it hunted. A side from a bad tooth that kept me out of the woods and then an overall lack of feeling like even out going after, I still had some opportunities.

*Gun deer season....39hr 50m in 6 sits*
First week of rifle, I still wasn't really feeling like hunting as much and didn't. Hunted a total of 25 1/2 hrs the first week and saw 7 deer (doe and fawns) but never had a shot I felt overly comfortable with. Didn't hunt again till the afternoon of the 2nd Wednesday, saw some doe and fawns but they came out pretty late. Hunted the same spot the following afternoon (Thursday) and saw 12 deer, 2 of them illegal buck, most of the deer less than half an hour into my 2 hour sit. Shot a big doe and was going to go out Friday again but did not.

Last day came and despite bumping some deer and dad missing, I hadn't even seen a tail heading towards 1:30 in the afternoon. _After changing properties and sitting down I found myself oddly thinking about how much I actually liked being out and wondered why I hadn't hunted more!? Seemed hunting less somehow reinvigorated something I didn't realize I lost?_

Saw my first deer after 2:30, though it was close, I couldn't say what it was. Took a walk after 3:30 that afternoon, for the heck of it, to check a cut corn field and saw what ended up being 4 buck feeding at the other end of it. Took the longest shot I ever have with a 30-30 and tagged the 2nd largest buck of the 15 I set eyes on this year. 

29 deer seen by gun seasons end, 6 antlered buck (4 illegal).


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I don't care how other people hunt or what they hunt with and I don't look down at them for how they do it.I hunt strictly for my own reasons.I guess you could say I'm a method hunter.It's not necessarily about the extra challenge as much as it is the way way I like to do it.With that said,I never owned one and I would never sit in one.I'm not an all day sitter.I'm just not wired for it.


Well you primarily hunt public or open access land, I believe you self admittedly rarely even hunt your own land although you could kill deer there so for your style it'd be a terrible handcuff. I think for public the very best tool is staying mobile, you might never hunt the same spot twice all year. Whereas on private you are trying to maximize the amount of times you can hunt a single location without letting the deer catch on. Trust me, like I stated Ive always been massively against hunting out of one and I still complain about them but I'm seeing their usefulness. 

I also still need doses of public big woods and if you tried to tie me down in a blind for turkey I'd chew through the ropes to get out and run n gun. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

superslamsam said:


> Does anyone else do this?
> 
> My wife and I love the Lancaster/Hershey area and visit twice per year. We just came back yesterday from a visit. I love the scenery on the turnpike from Bedford to Lancaster. Love the big farming valleys framed by the mountains on each side. Anyway, all I do is look at every woodlot and field and wonder "is it good hunting there"..."I'd put a stand there". lol. After we go through the Blue Mountain tunnel, I play a game where I look for and count all the treestands and shooting houses that I see. I must say though, that I'm amazed at what people hunt when I get closer to the cities. I'll see a stand or shooting house in a field that might have one fence row or tiny brush patch as the only cover available for what seems like a mile. I'm not saying it's not productive and you certainly can only hunt what you have available, but a little hard to imagine when I'm from an area of western PA where we have big patches of cover.


LOL....my wife gets on me all of the time and says that I would hit a B&C buck if it were in front of me becuase I am always looking everywhere else except the road. Luckily🙏 that has never happened and I hope it never does, but I tend to spot things like stands, blinds, game animals, that I am certain a majority of the drivers on the road with me never see....not sure if its a good thing or a bad one....haha....I can tell you the drive from SE PA across the Commonwealth is something to behold, even if you stick only to the Turnpike or 80....I say it all of the time, it seems when we drive West every year the longest part of the ride, both coming and going, is the ride across our great state.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AjPUNISHER said:


> How much time have you guys spent in the outdoors this year or how many of actually know?
> 
> Never tallied all my hours up before but I took the time to so... with a bit of a summary of what happened within those hours.
> Not counting my time behind a camera, scouting, setting stands/trailcams, heading in or out and time spent sitting in the dark...I tallied about 240+ hours so far.
> 
> Not much diversity in what I've been hunting or fishing for the last several years but was another memorable year, as usual with highs and lows.
> 
> *Spring Turkey season....77hrs in 13 hunts**.*
> 1 of my leaner turkey sighting seasons with 18 birds seen: 4 toms, 4 jakes, 9 hens...1 unidentified.
> Saw fishers, raccoons, red fox and loads of deer. Witnessed an awesome encounter between a raccoon and black snake. 3 longbeards taken between 2 states.
> 
> *Bass fishing the river....72hrs 45m in 18 outings.*
> High muddy river last year and fished much less because of it, made up for it this season. This season I caught 593 fish, 554 smallmouth. Caught one of my biggest smallies ever and handful of others 18"s or better. Believe I caught 2 of the same bass I had lost on earlier outings, a 22" being one of them.
> Found several lures and 2 paddles amongst other things, while taking quite a few wildlife pics along the way.
> 
> *Archery deer season....50hr 30m in 15 sits.*
> Started out hunting more of October than I can recall of more recently. First hunt I saw 3 buck, between hunting from the ground and doe showing up in my pocket from unexpected different directions, I missed an opportunity at a good buck that passed through a shooting lane before I saw him.
> 
> Took both a bow and inline during the overlapping last Saturday of inline and never expected a nice doe I had passed earlier to circle back much closer and end up broadside at 15yds. Should have picked up the bow but stayed with the inline, the funny part was I forgot to put a primer in and dropped the hammer to a very loud clank instead of a boom!
> 
> Passed a decent broken 6pt on a slow stalk, at very close range.
> 
> November came and I passed an 8pt buck my first sit, early in the am before there was good shooting light. In the last few days, I passed another 8 at about 12yds. The nicest 8 I was hoping to catch up with came through late in the pm and also earned a pass because of how late he appeared.
> 
> Passed a few others but tagged a nice doe and put a previously gun shot or vehicle hit doe out of her misery. Saw 61 deer, 9 buck...2 illegal.
> 
> One of the least hunted Novembers I can remember as of late with only 19 or so hours of it hunted. A side from a bad tooth that kept me out of the woods and then an overall lack of feeling like even out going after, I still had some opportunities.
> 
> *Gun deer season....39hr 50m in 6 sits*
> First week of rifle, I still wasn't really feeling like hunting as much and didn't. Hunted a total of 25 1/2 hrs the first week and saw 7 deer (doe and fawns) but never had a shot I felt overly comfortable with. Didn't hunt again till the afternoon of the 2nd Wednesday, saw some doe and fawns but they came out pretty late. Hunted the same spot the following afternoon (Thursday) and saw 12 deer, 2 of them illegal buck, most of the deer less than half an hour into my 2 hour sit. Shot a big doe and was going to go out Friday again but did not.
> 
> Last day came and despite bumping some deer and dad missing, I hadn't even seen a tail heading towards 1:30 in the afternoon. _After changing properties and sitting down I found myself oddly thinking about how much I actually liked being out and wondered why I hadn't hunted more!? Seemed hunting less somehow reinvigorated something I didn't realize I lost?_
> 
> Saw my first deer after 2:30, though it was close, I couldn't say what it was. Took a walk after 3:30 that afternoon, for the heck of it, to check a cut corn field and saw what ended up being 4 buck feeding at the other end of it. Took the longest shot I ever have with a 30-30 and tagged the 2nd largest buck of the 15 I set eyes on this year.
> 
> 29 deer seen by gun seasons end, 6 antlered buck (4 illegal).


*Saltwater fishing trips*
17 trips for a total of 142 hours, not every trip was 8+ hours, but some were over 12

*Bowhunting*
12 days for a total of 108 hours - you can see I didn't hunt many days, but when I did, I was usually in the for the long haul. I had over 40 hours in the first week of the season with all day sits in our field blind. It should have worked out, but I choked. I passed on 11 different legal buck, and 14 different doe..holding onto 4 tags at the moment (buck, 3A, 2H, and 2C)

I don't keep track of my turkey hunts in the same way.


----------



## vonfoust

I'd rather not add it up just in case my wife ever decides to check this thread. Although I bet she has a running tally already.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> *Saltwater fishing trips*
> 17 trips for a total of 142 hours, not every trip was 8+ hours, but some were over 12
> 
> *Bowhunting*
> 12 days for a total of 108 hours - you can see I didn't hunt many days, but when I did, I was usually in the for the long haul. I had over 40 hours in the first week of the season with all day sits in our field blind. It should have worked out, but I choked. I passed on 11 different legal buck, and 14 different doe..holding onto 4 tags at the moment (buck, 3A, 2H, and 2C)
> 
> I don't keep track of my turkey hunts in the same way.


Did you pay any attention that surf fishing reports from North Jersey? I know we get preoccupied with hunting come November . . but oh my . . . most people are saying the striper bite in Ocean and Monmouth counties this November and early December was the best bite in decades. Thanksgiving day and the first Sunday of buck season were, by all accounts, epic.


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Well you primarily hunt public or open access land, I believe you self admittedly rarely even hunt your own land although you could kill deer there so for your style it'd be a terrible handcuff. I think for public the very best tool is staying mobile, you might never hunt the same spot twice all year. Whereas on private you are trying to maximize the amount of times you can hunt a single location without letting the deer catch on. Trust me, like I stated Ive always been massively against hunting out of one and I still complain about them but I'm seeing their usefulness.
> 
> I also still need doses of public big woods and if you tried to tie me down in a blind for turkey I'd chew through the ropes to get out and run n gun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm just not wired to sit in a blind or really sit for that matter.After about 4 hours,I'm ready to start plucking my finger nails off.There's no way way I could do a dark to dark sit.I also hate hanging stands on weekends,just to have to move them later and take them down.I guess you could say I'm lazy.Hunting is just more enjoyable to me if I keep it simple.My scouting is simple and when I hunt it's simple.I take very little with me.I don't hunt public land for the challenge,although I do like that.I hunt it because it's simple and I like the solitude.I leased 1500 acres last year with about 15 other guys.It was owned by Seeca respurce and always open to the public and DMAP'd.They sold it.A new timber company bought it so rather than losing access,we jumped on it before they put it out for public bid.Most of these guys have kids and they hunt the crap out of it.There's treestands everywhere you look but way more pressure now than when it was open to the public.We have our own locks for the gates so it's easy to get deer out now but also way easier to access the more remote spots.I'll stay in the lease because it's only 2 miles from home and convenient.However,I liked it better when it was open to the public.Every single place I used to hunt now has a treestand there.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Well you primarily hunt public or open access land, I believe you self admittedly rarely even hunt your own land although you could kill deer there so for your style it'd be a terrible handcuff. I think for public the very best tool is staying mobile, you might never hunt the same spot twice all year. Whereas on private you are trying to maximize the amount of times you can hunt a single location without letting the deer catch on. Trust me, like I stated Ive always been massively against hunting out of one and I still complain about them but I'm seeing their usefulness.
> 
> *I also still need doses of public big woods and if you tried to tie me down in a blind for turkey I'd chew through the ropes to get out and run n gun.*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I can attest to this last statement.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pete, it was unreal....I made it over 3x and it was unlike anything I experienced...from Sandy Hook to Belmar - guys were constantly landing BIG fish, I am talking in the 30-50lb range...MANY of the fish were within 1/2 mile of the shore. Some of the most well known charter captains from as far South as Margate were traveling all the way up on a daily basis. On one occasion there were two 14' Kayak's within casting distance of the Big Mohawk because the fish were so close. It was crazy.


----------



## yetihunter1

Big Mohawk is my boat of choice to take out when i get the chance to get down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

M


yetihunter1 said:


> Big Mohawk is my boat of choice to take out when i get the chance to get down.


Matt I don't know the last time you were down, but you won't believe that boat these days. It has changed captain/crew over the last couple of years. It is FULL everyday from opening day of fluke in early May through end of the month and well into June. Early May they get some monster doormats offshore, very common for a double-digit flattie to hit the deck. When sea bass opens in Mid may, you have to secure your spot on the boat by around 3AM or you likely won't get on. It is the most insane scene you could ever see for a boat/marina of that size. Fisherman start staking their claim on te boat around 2-3AM and then go back to their cars to sleep or some of us fished off the boat/docks right in the marina while we waited. You can't NOT catch a bass on that boat when the season opens, unless you're seasick and not fishing. If you are like me and enjoy fishing itself more than the actual eating, you might be disappointed with the experience as the Big Mohawk almost always cuts their trips short, because EVERY fisherman has caught their limit. I'd prefer to stay and fish and throw back for the scheduled duration of the trip, but that rarely happens. When I gave a reasonable tip for the mates and entered the pool, it cost $140 a trip last year and will likely increase this year.

Would be cool to get a bunch of us together for a trip, but we would absolutely have to charter the boat and I'm not sure they charter at peak season. Mid-May is a GREAT time in that area, fluke, sea bass and striped bass are all open by then...some boats specialize so the Miss Belmar might be heading for sripers while the big mohawk for sea bass etc...hard to know anything in advance though, what makes the trip over always a bit of a risk.You might make the drive and not get on a boat....if that's the case, rent a john boat from Fisherman's Den...you'll catch some fish in the river.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> M
> 
> 
> Matt I don't know the last time you were down, but you won't believe that boat these days. It has changed captain/crew over the last couple of years. It is FULL everyday from opening day of fluke in early May through end of the month and well into June. Early May they get some monster doormats offshore, very common for a double-digit flattie to hit the deck. When sea bass opens in Mid may, you have to secure your spot on the boat by around 3AM or you likely won't get on. It is the most insane scene you could ever see for a boat/marina of that size. Fisherman start staking their claim on te boat around 2-3AM and then go back to their cars to sleep or some of us fished off the boat/docks right in the marina while we waited. You can't NOT catch a bass on that boat when the season opens, unless you're seasick and not fishing. If you are like me and enjoy fishing itself more than the actual eating, you might be disappointed with the experience as the Big Mohawk almost always cuts their trips short, because EVERY fisherman has caught their limit. I'd prefer to stay and fish and throw back for the scheduled duration of the trip, but that rarely happens. When I gave a reasonable tip for the mates and entered the pool, it cost $140 a trip last year and will likely increase this year.
> 
> Would be cool to get a bunch of us together for a trip, but we would absolutely have to charter the boat and I'm not sure they charter at peak season. Mid-May is a GREAT time in that area, fluke, sea bass and striped bass are all open by then...some boats specialize so the Miss Belmar might be heading for sripers while the big mohawk for sea bass etc...hard to know anything in advance though, what makes the trip over always a bit of a risk.You might make the drive and not get on a boat....if that's the case, rent a john boat from Fisherman's Den...you'll catch some fish in the river.


I was on the boat last year and agree with everything you said, it can be a little nuts and some of the regulars can be rough on guys who may not fish as often as them....had some friends get yelled at for tangling lines or getting to close to their spot. But other than that you always go home with a full cooler of sea bass (my normal trip). 

I would definitely be down for a charter boat with some guys, would be a good time and if we go mid may i can use my birthday as an excuse for my wife why i should get to go hahaha


----------



## ZDC

I would love to be on the other side of the state, mainly for saltwater fishing. Saltwater fishing has gotta be one of the fun-er-ist things to do. 

But I'm fine with the whiper bass in lakes ( if I'm feeling ambitious I can drive the 3 hours to raystown and fish the lake there for stripers) and jokes on you guys , I can drive 5 feet into Ohio and get cheaper gas.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## yetihunter1

ZDC said:


> I would love to be on the other side of the state, mainly for saltwater fishing. Saltwater fishing has gotta be one of the fun-er-ist things to do.
> 
> But I'm fine with the whiper bass in lakes ( if I'm feeling ambitious I can drive the 3 hours to raystown and fish the lake there for stripers) and jokes on you guys ,* I can drive 5 feet into Ohio and get cheaper gas.*


we can do the same with NJ and we don't even have to get out of the car to pump it....


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> we can do the same with NJ and we don't even have to get out of the car to pump it....


*Plus*, we get to drive back home thru Filthadelphia 🔪 🚔 🚑 🪦


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> we can do the same with NJ and we don't even have to get out of the car to pump it....


Are you even aloud to?


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> M
> 
> 
> Matt I don't know the last time you were down, but you won't believe that boat these days. It has changed captain/crew over the last couple of years. It is FULL everyday from opening day of fluke in early May through end of the month and well into June. Early May they get some monster doormats offshore, very common for a double-digit flattie to hit the deck. When sea bass opens in Mid may, you have to secure your spot on the boat by around 3AM or you likely won't get on. It is the most insane scene you could ever see for a boat/marina of that size. Fisherman start staking their claim on te boat around 2-3AM and then go back to their cars to sleep or some of us fished off the boat/docks right in the marina while we waited. You can't NOT catch a bass on that boat when the season opens, unless you're seasick and not fishing. If you are like me and enjoy fishing itself more than the actual eating, you might be disappointed with the experience as the Big Mohawk almost always cuts their trips short, because EVERY fisherman has caught their limit. I'd prefer to stay and fish and throw back for the scheduled duration of the trip, but that rarely happens. When I gave a reasonable tip for the mates and entered the pool, it cost $140 a trip last year and will likely increase this year.
> 
> Would be cool to get a bunch of us together for a trip, but we would absolutely have to charter the boat and I'm not sure they charter at peak season. Mid-May is a GREAT time in that area, fluke, sea bass and striped bass are all open by then...some boats specialize so the Miss Belmar might be heading for sripers while the big mohawk for sea bass etc...hard to know anything in advance though, what makes the trip over always a bit of a risk.You might make the drive and not get on a boat....if that's the case, rent a john boat from Fisherman's Den...you'll catch some fish in the river.


Check out some of the YouTube videos from the beach. When the bunker were on the beach the fish were in inches of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

12-Ringer said:


> *Saltwater fishing trips*
> 17 trips for a total of 142 hours, not every trip was 8+ hours, but some were over 12
> 
> *Bowhunting*
> 12 days for a total of 108 hours - you can see I didn't hunt many days, but when I did, I was usually in the for the long haul. I had over 40 hours in the first week of the season with all day sits in our field blind. It should have worked out, but I choked. I passed on 11 different legal buck, and 14 different doe..holding onto 4 tags at the moment (buck, 3A, 2H, and 2C)
> 
> I don't keep track of my turkey hunts in the same way.


With less than 12hrs into my archery season last year, on my 1st November sit, I blew my chance on what would have been my best archery buck. Won't be forgetting mine for a while and doesn't sound as if you will either, awful nice of your family to keep reminding you about it though

Maybe I'm too addicted to turkey hunting but as a non-recoverable turkeyholic, I have to ask just how do you keep track your turkey hunts!?


----------



## ZDC

yetihunter1 said:


> we can do the same with NJ and we don't even have to get out of the car to pump it....


Your not worthy of pumping gas on NJ 

But no , there is a gas station literally a few feet past the Ohio Pa line. And the gas is over 1$ cheaper a gallon.

Whoever put that there is a real hero


----------



## nicko

I didn't put nearly as much time in bowhunting this year for multiple reasons but can't say that I wish I had gotten out more. I did like getting up to Potter for archery during first week of the statewide season. May need to make that a regular thing. I passed on multiple does here at home and up north between archery and gun.

Looking forward to getting back to Potter with the flintlock but the bow will make the trip as well.....since I simply can't pack light for trips.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> *Plus*, we get to drive back home thru Filthadelphia 🔪 🚔 🚑 🪦


lock and barricade the doors....when i head to NJ its for the fishing so i normally miss Philly all together.


----------



## ZDC

Tomorrow's nighttime temps are single digits ( 0-5) and 24 mph winds 🥶

Hate to be a deer these next few days


----------



## vonfoust

Took the flintlock to the range yesterday. I hate shooting that thing off the bench but I wanted the first shot to be 'steady'. May have primed a bit much on the first shot, happens every year. That flame went off beside my eye and I flinched so badly that the point of the butt plate ended up right on the ball of my shoulder. Not sure where that shot ended up as it didn't hit either of the TWO pieces of newspaper I posted up at 50 yards and my shoulder hurts like heck. 
Next two shots were about 3" right and 4" right of the bullseye. 
Went home and shot my bow to make sure that if I want some backstraps in late season I can actually get them.


----------



## Mathias

Someone has been eating well.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Took the flintlock to the range yesterday. I hate shooting that thing off the bench but I wanted the first shot to be 'steady'. May have primed a bit much on the first shot, happens every year. That flame went off beside my eye and I flinched so badly that the point of the butt plate ended up right on the ball of my shoulder. Not sure where that shot ended up as it didn't hit either of the TWO pieces of newspaper I posted up at 50 yards and my shoulder hurts like heck.
> Next two shots were about 3" right and 4" right of the bullseye.
> Went home and shot my bow to make sure that if I want some backstraps in late season I can actually get them.


The secret is closing your eyes right before you squeeze the trigger.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

dougell said:


> The secret is closing your eyes right before you squeeze the trigger.


Well damn, I've been doing it wrong all this time!

My comedic hours with a flinch gun are equal at 2 kills and 2 only god knows where the bullet went. I may have fared better if only I had just closed my eyes.

I wonder if that's what my dad with his rifle this year, if he did, it didn't work


----------



## ZDC

Slap one of these puppies on there and hip fire. No flinching anymore!


----------



## vonfoust

AjPUNISHER said:


> Well damn, I've been doing it wrong all this time!
> 
> My comedic hours with a flinch gun are equal at 2 kills and 2 only god knows where the bullet went. I may have fared better if only I had just closed my eyes.
> 
> I wonder if that's what my dad with his rifle this year, if he did, it didn't work


I think I've gotten 4 deer with one over the years. I have also missed at 7 yards. Might have to mount a bayonet.


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> I think I've gotten 4 deer with one over the years. I have also missed at 7 yards. Might have to mount a bayonet.


Make sure it's a 3 blade bayonet because it will be harder for the deer to stich up.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Do you think turkeys are thinking about me yet? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

They always are


----------



## rogersb

I got my blind back from a coworker today. I'll put it out this weekend and try to get a doe in a week or so. 

Anyone have a good portable heater to put in a blind? I have been thinking about trying a small propane stove to see if that would throw some heat.


----------



## TauntoHawk

rogersb said:


> I got my blind back from a coworker today. I'll put it out this weekend and try to get a doe in a week or so.
> 
> Anyone have a good portable heater to put in a blind? I have been thinking about trying a small propane stove to see if that would throw some heat.


There was a Mr heater tough buddy left in a blind on the property we bought. it worked like a dream to keep my super cold blooded wife warm on an 18 degree day with 15mph winds. We bought another one at Costco that comes with a hose attachment so it can be used with the small portable tanks or hooked to a standard 20lb grill tank. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjPUNISHER

TauntoHawk said:


> Do you think turkeys are thinking about me yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Probably not but the fawns where ZDC hunts tremble in fear with the slightest whisper of his name.


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> Probably not but the fawns where ZDC hunts tremble in fear with the slightest whisper of his name.


You’re really pushing his buttons….


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Probably not but the fawns where ZDC hunts tremble in fear with the slightest whisper of his name.


It's really only the button bucks that tremble in fear. Or maybe they don't tremble enough, that's probably it.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> It's really only the button bucks that tremble in fear. Or maybe they don't tremble enough, that's probably it.
> View attachment 7762394


Not to diminish your hunting skills . . but button bucks certainly aren't the brightest creatures in the woods. Many moons ago, I had a group of 6-8 deer come out. All antlerless. I picked out a fair sized doe and shot and missed clean. Shot right under her. Of course the deer vamoosed. Except for a button buck. He weighed the danger of the arrow-flinging thing in the tree vs. tasty persimmons and the persimmons won. Meanwhile, my arrow was stuck in the ground right on the main trail out of the cover. It was early afternoon so I decided to climb down and retrieve my arrow lest it spook any other deer coming out. The button buck watched me from 40 yards away as I climbed down, got my arrow, and returned to my stand. He was still there an hour later when more deer arrived and I killed a doe. I still picture the deer conversation back in the brush "You mean you _knew_ there was a guy in the tree with a bow and you didn't _say _anything before Henrietta got clobbered?"


----------



## 138104

I have a plowing question. From what I’ve read, they recommend keeping the blade straight and making the first pass down the middle. Then, angle the blade to push the snow off the sides. That makes sense to me in theory, but is that the best way? I’ll be using an atv with plow for the first time today. We have 2” and still coming down hard.


----------



## jacobh

I do slight angle. Taking middle out works well. You’ll see it just kind of goes back and forth. You’ll take numerous passes to clean it all up but it’s actually enjoyable. Do it multiple times don’t let it get a foot deep before doing it. Do it every couple inches and it’ll be easier


----------



## vonfoust

Definitely on a heavier snow angle it. My ATV isn't heavy enough to just push straight most of the time. Just spins wheels. It's very rare that I'm pushing snow with the blade straight.


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I do slight angle. Taking middle out works well. You’ll see it just kind of goes back and forth. You’ll take numerous passes to clean it all up but it’s actually enjoyable. Do it multiple times don’t let it get a foot deep before doing it. Do it every couple inches and it’ll be easier





vonfoust said:


> Definitely on a heavier snow angle it. My ATV isn't heavy enough to just push straight most of the time. Just spins wheels. It's very rare that I'm pushing snow with the blade straight.


Thanks! I think we have 3” and still coming down hard. I have an interview to conduct at 11 and then will start.


----------



## LetThemGrow

I plow with an F250 and rarely have blade straight. On driveways I try to move fluffy snow to downwind side. Move it back as far as possible so you don’t have frozen mass to deal with on next snow event.

Several inches here but now changing to sleet/rain.


----------



## mtyeager

I usually can straight blade the first few passes and the just bump it to the first angle setting. I don't like the far angle as it digs into the stone to much especially when the ground isn't frozen. I have a stone driveway, so I try and keep as much stone out of the yard as possible. As stated, earlier don't wait till it's to deep as it's more wok on the machine. 

I plow at work and sometimes it's an entire storm on the drive till I get home to take care of it. I just do it in sections and chip away at it when it's like that.


----------



## dougell

Are you plowing a road,parking lot driveway etc?I live on a private road that's about 1/2 mile to my house.I always try to plow everything in the direction of the wind so it doesn't blow shut as fast.Winter sucks.


----------



## nicko

Next time is see a plow come by our house, I might be able to contribute some plowing info. 

Just rain here in 5C. Got one last range session in with the flintlock this morning. Seems every time I break the gun down, clean it, and put it back together, I don't remember to reinstall the touch hole liner until after the gun is fully reassembled and I see the liner sitting on the counter.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Next time is see a plow come by our house, I might be able to contribute some plowing info.
> 
> Just rain here in 5C. Got one last range session in with the flintlock this morning. Seems every time I break the gun down, clean it, and put it back together, I don't remember to reinstall the touch hole liner until after the gun is fully reassembled and I see the liner sitting on the counter.


You sure like to leave important things behind don't u? 😉


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Are you plowing a road,parking lot driveway etc?I live on a private road that's about 1/2 mile to my house.I always try to plow everything in the direction of the wind so it doesn't blow shut as fast.Winter sucks.


Driveway. This is the main and steepest section. Plowing went surprisingly well. I just need to figure out a good way to push off the edge when making a pass. From the house to the road is 750’, so had to push the snow all the way down. I can’t get enough traction to go in reverse on the steep section, even with chains.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Next time is see a plow come by our house, I might be able to contribute some plowing info.
> 
> Just rain here in 5C. Got one last range session in with the flintlock this morning. Seems every time I break the gun down, clean it, and put it back together, I don't remember to reinstall the touch hole liner until after the gun is fully reassembled and I see the liner sitting on the counter.


My final range day is tomorrow morning, 3 degrees and winds between 20-25 mph it should be a great way to get into the late season mood 😂


----------



## rambofirstblood

My Plowing tip is always push the pile back farther than you think you need to.
That way you can plow up to it again and again without running out of room.
Once that pile sits you won't move it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Does anyone have the sitka fanatic vest?

Not a sitka fan at all infact I resold every piece I've ever purchased but always thought that vest was a well thought-out article for bridging the gap on chilly archery hunts but I hate bulky arms on heavy jackets. Found one 50% off which with sitka just barely brings it into the reasonable category. 




Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Does anyone have the sitka fanatic vest?
> 
> Not a sitka fan at all infact I resold every piece I've ever purchased but always thought that vest was a well thought-out article for bridging the gap on chilly archery hunts but I hate bulky arms on heavy jackets. Found one 50% off which with sitka just barely brings it into the reasonable category.


I use it occasionally, seems to me it would be perfect for late October short sits. But anymore, it’s either warm with SE wind (don’t need it) or cold with a NW wind (use jacket). I suspect folks using it over a Stratus-type jacket get more “chilly weather” use than I do.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Driveway. This is the main and steepest section. Plowing went surprisingly well. I just need to figure out a good way to push off the edge when making a pass. From the house to the road is 750’, so had to push the snow all the way down. I can’t get enough traction to go in reverse on the steep section, even with chains.


Looks great ! Just caught up on the thread, my drive is fairly long and steep as well. Depending on the snow, depth, weight. I always try to make the first pass downhill with the blade straight. You can push a surprising amount of snow downhill. I can’t push the snow up hill if it’s deep or heavy. I just turn around run back up and push from the top again angled. A few passes like that I’m pretty well done. Since I paved the drive it’s cake. I push it as far back as I can to keep room for future snows


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> You sure like to leave important things behind don't u? 😉


The older I get, it ain't gonna get any better.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## fap1800

Work has been slow now that it's the end of the year so I'm trying my hand at little beginner taxidermy on my AZ bull. I got one of those McKenzie antler mount forms and I will say they do not give you much space for the skull cap. A lot of trimming needed to be done with the cutting wheel. So much so that I was worried I wouldn't have enough skull left to support the rack. But so far so good. The plaster of Paris is working out so far. I have two coats on now and will probably need a few more after sanding. I have some marbled red leather to wrap it, which should be an enjoyable endeavor. If it doesn't work out then I'll prolly just paint it. Hoping it turns out decent enough and if it does then I'll try doing my buck.


----------



## ZDC

ZDC said:


> My final range day is tomorrow morning, 3 degrees and winds between 20-25 mph it should be a great way to get into the late season mood 😂


I just realized with the wind chill it will be around -15 to -25 degrees. Maybe no more range day 😂


----------



## 12-Ringer

The Fanatic vest is nice….it is warm, but a little bulky. I wear mine on the outside not as interior layer. Makes a great seat cushion too if you happen to forget yours (lol)

Thinking of trying a heated vest, likely a compression type style…every single person I know who has one says it’s been the best investment they’ve made.

Doubt I’d ever need it inside my arctic shield suit, but I don’t want to beak that out all of the time.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> The Fanatic vest is nice….it is warm, but a little bulky. I wear mine on the outside not as interior layer. Makes a great seat cushion too if you happen to forget yours (lol)
> 
> Thinking of trying a heated vest, likely a compression type style…every single person I know who has one says it’s been the best investment they’ve made.
> 
> Doubt I’d ever need it inside my arctic shield suit, but I don’t want to beak that out all of the time.


Have you narrowed down what brand heated stuff you're looking at? So many options. I'm intrigued by them too and have been thinking about going that route to avoid wearing my fanatic suit when It's too cold for mid-weight clothes.


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAbigbear said:


> Have you narrowed down what brand heated stuff you're looking at? So many options. I'm intrigued by them too and have been thinking about going that route to avoid wearing my fanatic suit when It's too cold for mid-weight clothes.


I’m in the same boat. Waiting to see if there is anything interesting to try on at the Harrisburg show. If not I’ll likely end up using some Cabelas points.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Have you narrowed down what brand heated stuff you're looking at? So many options. I'm intrigued by them too and have been thinking about going that route to avoid wearing my fanatic suit when It's too cold for mid-weight clothes.


The soccer moms swear by Ororo.


----------



## Straw

I loved the fanatic vest until I got a heated vest for Christmas last year. I might have worn the fanatic once or twice ice fishing last year and not at all this hunting season


----------



## nicko

I have the scent lok heated vest. I’m a straight up medium size in everything I wear. Maybe they make these a little more roomy thinking you’ll be wearing more layers underneath, but I prefer to have it closer to the skin and right over top of a merino wool base layer. Other than that, one of the best purchases I ever made. The power bank I bought is like carrying a small brick and probably overkill but I never have to worry about running out of juice if I have to keep firing it up on a really cold day sun up to sundown.

Joe, you and I are roughly the same size and a medium scentlock vest would probably be in the ballpark.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> The Fanatic vest is nice….it is warm, but a little bulky. I wear mine on the outside not as interior layer. Makes a great seat cushion too if you happen to forget yours (lol)
> 
> Thinking of trying a heated vest, likely a compression type style…every single person I know who has one says it’s been the best investment they’ve made.
> 
> Doubt I’d ever need it inside my arctic shield suit, but I don’t want to beak that out all of the time.


including me.


----------



## Mr. October

Apparently you guys that have been practicing for weeks with your flintlocks are doing it all wrong. According to recent social media posts around the upcoming flintlock season, the proper procedure is to run out the weekend before the season starts, buy a new flintlock, stuff some  down the barrel and hit the woods.


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Apparently you guys that have been practicing for weeks with your flintlocks are doing it all wrong. According to recent social media posts around the upcoming flintlock season, the proper procedure is to run out the weekend before the season starts, buy a new flintlock, stuff some  down the barrel and hit the woods.


Those are the people that will say flintlocks are unreliable or inaccurate or have a huge hangfire. 

Those are the same people that go out and buy a cheap bow 2 days before the season and then slap some randon heads on the front. No practice or nothing. 

Luckily those people have a tendency to be pretty good at not seeing anything.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Apparently you guys that have been practicing for weeks with your flintlocks are doing it all wrong. According to recent social media posts around the upcoming flintlock season, the proper procedure is to run out the weekend before the season starts, buy a new flintlock, stuff some  down the barrel and hit the woods.


Yeah well, some of us practicing for a couple weeks still have issues. Yesterday I thought "What can one more shot hurt and I need the practice." Well, I spent two hours at my Dad's house trying to pull the bullet. I mean, I only got the thing 4-5" down the barrel it shouldn't have been that hard to get out. At this point I don't think I'm even going to load the thing since I'm the designated walker on Monday anyway.
Then in a treestand for the evening with the bow.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Yeah well, some of us practicing for a couple weeks still have issues. Yesterday I thought "What can one more shot hurt and I need the practice." Well, I spent two hours at my Dad's house trying to pull the bullet. I mean, I only got the thing 4-5" down the barrel it shouldn't have been that hard to get out. At this point I don't think I'm even going to load the thing since I'm the designated walker on Monday anyway.
> Then in a treestand for the evening with the bow.


Your posts further emphasizes mine. These things take time and work to understand and shoot and even then sometimes it doesn't go well. So buying one moments before hunting with it probably isn't going to go well.


----------



## vonfoust

heated vest: Not necessarily a recommendation but what I have is a Mobile Warming Thawdaddy off Camofire a few years ago just to try one. There isn't a whole lot to the thing. It's marketed for bikers, the motorcycle kind. It lets me get away with one less layer which actually helps tremendously in archery. I put it on right after a baselayer. Batteries will last about 4 hours on either of the two lower settings which is all I really need.


----------



## vonfoust

Mr. October said:


> Your posts further emphasizes mine. These things take time and work to understand and shoot and even then sometimes it doesn't go well. So buying one moments before hunting with it probably isn't going to go well.


I've seen some guys be VERY good with them, like offhand at 100yds do better than some of the goofs I've seen on a bench with a rifle. I was floored about ten years ago when I was at teh range tinkering with mine, probably having all the same problems I'm having this year. Two guys showed up and asked if they could put a target out and shoot. 50yds offhand with their rocklocks and both were putting bullets in the bull touching and actually complaining a bit about their groups. 
I decided I shouldn't shoot in front of them


----------



## ZDC

Right now it's 5 degrees , but -18 with the wind chill. It's supposed to get down to -2 by noon ( so around -25 with wind chill) 

I was still planning on going out shooting, but I got slapped across the face by the wind and went back inside.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Right now it's 5 degrees , but -18 with the wind chill. It's supposed to get down to -2 by noon ( so around -25 with wind chill)
> 
> I was still planning on going out shooting, but I got slapped across the face by the wind and went back inside.


The temp is still 43 here but it was 52 when I got up this morning. I expect that temperature bomb to drop anytime now.


----------



## j.d.m.

Mathias said:


> Dreamin’…..
> View attachment 7760202


When are you gonna sell the mountain place for a beach place?


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> The temp is still 43 here but it was 52 when I got up this morning. I expect that temperature bomb to drop anytime now.


They dropped around 1 am today from 28 to 7 degrees. It supposed to slowly drop until it hits -2 around noon. The wind it's brutal.


----------



## dougell

It takes far more practice to become proficient with a flintlock than it does a bow and they're much less efficient than a sharp broadhead.A high percentage of hunters have no business shooting at a live animal with one.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> The Fanatic vest is nice….it is warm, but a little bulky. I wear mine on the outside not as interior layer. Makes a great seat cushion too if you happen to forget yours (lol)
> 
> Thinking of trying a heated vest, likely a compression type style…every single person I know who has one says it’s been the best investment they’ve made.
> 
> Doubt I’d ever need it inside my arctic shield suit, but I don’t want to beak that out all of the time.





LetThemGrow said:


> I use it occasionally, seems to me it would be perfect for late October short sits. But anymore, it’s either warm with SE wind (don’t need it) or cold with a NW wind (use jacket). I suspect folks using it over a Stratus-type jacket get more “chilly weather” use than I do.


Thanks for the input guys, what I like is the insulated windblocker and a hand warmer pocket without bulky arms for archery. The scenarios I thought it'd work for is from the frost covered morning where the daytime high will still reach 50 throwing it over a light jacket or hoody, and the breezing November day over my kuiu kania which is one of my favorites pieces but it doesn't block the frigid wind well. I figured this would take me to all but the coldest days of archery, not sure if it's too heavy to want to carry as an extra layer when I'm out still hunting I usually like to have something with that can keep me warm enough should I find the need to stop and sit a few hours somewhere this layer has always been a down vest for packability. 

I've been using the old cabelas wooltimate pullover with the hand warmer pocket and windshear but a pullover can be a pain in the stand to get on and off and it has no insulation so I still have to wear down or puffy underneath. My wife really took to that jacket this year and wants it placed in her hunting bin. 

On the heated vest topic a coworker just gave my wife one, don't know the brand but it's down inside and warm without being turned on. It is also the kind that run on a power bank and not a dedicated battery so you can use any size or multiples to make it last all day if need be. They honestly seem great for reducing layers I might need to add one. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

There is definitely an art to shooting an old smoke pole. I've learned to always run a barely damp patch down the barrel after every shot once the temp gets in the 30's. The moisture build up from a cold barrel firing that much black powder will make the next load of black powder lump up and stick to the sides of the barrel on its way down. Shooting offhand is more a matter of timing and smooth movement than anything. It's mighty difficult to hold a muzzleloader steady on target, so you don't try to. You set your trigger, then aim high. Very slowly let the barrel come down on the target and squeeze the trigger once you get to the spot - all timing! Took a nice 7 point at 70 yards when I was 17 doing that. Got the smoke pole for my 16th birthday and shot the heck out of it all summer with my uncle by my side. He taught me a lot about shooting it - miss him! Haven't taken it out in a long time. Need to get back into it.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> It takes far more practice to become proficient with a flintlock than it does a bow and they're much less efficient than a sharp broadhead.A high percentage of hunters have no business shooting at a live animal with one* anything*.


There . . I fixed it for you.


----------



## ZDC

vonfoust said:


> I've seen some guys be VERY good with them, like offhand at 100yds do better than some of the goofs I've seen on a bench with a rifle. I was floored about ten years ago when I was at teh range tinkering with mine, probably having all the same problems I'm having this year. Two guys showed up and asked if they could put a target out and shoot. 50yds offhand with their rocklocks and both were putting bullets in the bull touching and actually complaining a bit about their groups.
> I decided I shouldn't shoot in front of them


A good flintlock with it's right load will go off faster than a percussion. You won't have time to flinch

I had the pleasure of shooting a family friend's flintlock, a custom made by Jim Kibler. It went off as soon as the trigger was touched, shooting offhand was like shooting a center-fire offhand. He knew exactly how to put the powder in the pan for his gun to go off instantly every time. We took 20 shots between the 2 of us and not a single misfire, flash in the pan, nothing, just boom. 

His shooting was way better than mine. But I could at least hit the water jug every time at 50 yards offhand. 


Now me with my flintlock, not nearly as fast, but I can get it to go off pretty consistently and quickly. Some day it would be nice to save up and get a nice one.


----------



## Mr. October

This is the vest I have. I have 3 batteries for it so in rifle season I can make it through an all-day sit. I've never actually needed all 3. You really don't need the vest on when moving. Under a Pnuma jacket it's like having a personal furnace. Volt now offers an extended life battery with a remote to turn it off and on. If I didn't already own 3 batteries, I'd probably get one. That would be super convenient.


----------



## dougell

ZDC said:


> A good flintlock with it's right load will go off faster than a percussion. You won't have time to flinch
> 
> I had the pleasure of shooting a family friend's flintlock, a custom made by Jim Kibler. It went off as soon as the trigger was touched, shooting offhand was like shooting a center-fire offhand. He knew exactly how to put the powder in the pan for his gun to go off instantly every time. We took 20 shots between the 2 of us and not a single misfire, flash in the pan, nothing, just boom.
> 
> His shooting was way better than mine. But I could at least hit the water jug every time at 50 yards offhand.
> 
> 
> Now me with my flintlock, not nearly as fast, but I can get it to go off pretty consistently and quickly. Some day it would be nice to save up and get a nice one.


A properly tuned flintlock is reliable but I wouldn't go as far as saying it's as fast as a centerfire.It all starts with a quality tuned lock,good frizzen/flint and a properly positioned touch hole.Most production guns are crap but you can make them better.A lot of production guns can be fitted with a much better L&R lock without much work.Use as little powder as possible in the pan and keep it away from the touch hole.They take a lot of repetition and consistency.Keep your head down and keep a light grip on the forend.I made my son put hundreds of round down range starting at about age 9.He'd miss the back stop in the beginning but before long,there was meat laying there when he shot.Here's the first couple he ever shot with a flintlock.I think he was 10.That was a long day getting them out.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> A properly tuned flintlock is reliable but I wouldn't go as far as saying it's as fast as a centerfire.It all starts with a quality tuned lock,good frizzen/flint and a properly positioned touch hole.Most production guns are crap but you can make them better.A lot of production guns can be fitted with a much better L&R lock without much work.*Use as little powder as possible in the pan and keep it away from the touch hole.*They take a lot of repetition and consistency.Keep your head down and keep a light grip on the forend.I made my son put hundreds of round down range starting at about age 9.He'd miss the back stop in the beginning but before long,there was meat laying there when he shot.Here's the first couple he ever shot with a flintlock.I think he was 10.That was a long day getting them out.
> 
> View attachment 7763079


I just started doing this with my pan powder recently and the gun fires reliably. Good flints like the German Jaspis make a big difference.

Very satisfied with the Lyman trade rifle so far at the range.


----------



## dougell

I started using the green Jaspis flints from oxyoke a few years ago.The certainly give a good spark for more shots.Filling the pan is the biggest mistake most people make.Experiment until you find the least amount that it will fire reliably.Black powder draws moisture so I'm constantly dumping out my pan powder and picking out the touch hole.


----------



## ZDC

I only put about 1/4 of the pan filled, I keep it in the side farthest away from the touch hole. 

I've been using English and French flints and they both have been working well ( I do like the French flints a little better) , but I've heard a lot of good things about German Jaspis, so I may give them a try some day. 


I'll second the changing of powder in the pan. I like to change it ever hour.


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> I only put about 1/4 of the pan filled, I keep it in the side farthest away from the touch hole.
> 
> I've been using English and French flints and they both have been working well ( I do like the French flints a little better) , but I've heard a lot of good things about German Jaspis, so I may give them a try some day.
> 
> 
> I'll second the changing of powder in the pan. I like to change it ever hour.


Like Hansel and Gretel…backtrack ZDC by the powder piles. 😉


----------



## Schleprock1

Mr. October said:


> This is the vest I have. I have 3 batteries for it so in rifle season I can make it through an all-day sit. I've never actually needed all 3. You really don't need the vest on when moving. Under a Pnuma jacket it's like having a personal furnace. Volt now offers an extended life battery with a remote to turn it off and on. If I didn't already own 3 batteries, I'd probably get one. That would be super convenient.


I've been eyeing up this one Torso Max It is the same price as the one you linked but it comes with the extended battery and is made in the USA. Not camo but it is made as an under layer. No bulky insulation. Just heat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Have you narrowed down what brand heated stuff you're looking at? So many options. I'm intrigued by them too and have been thinking about going that route to avoid wearing my fanatic suit when It's too cold for mid-weight clothes.


I am leaning toward the compression style and seems Pnuma is getting the best reviews…my Pop has one and sears by it, not only the heat it provides but the battery life and the compression fit….says the compression itself adds a degree of comfort. I worry about laundering though so I’m continuing to read up and look for “bi-partisan’ reviews YouTube (which is a chore)….


----------



## nicko

Just picked my firearms deer up from the processor. He had these painted skulls in his shop… Says a guy from Pottstown does them for $100 if you give him a clean skull.


----------



## Mathias

‘Twas 2 days before Christmas and the power is out, luckily the standby generator has plenty of clout. Told the neighbors to come over and watch Hallmark movies with “us” 🫣


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I am leaning toward the compression style and seems Pnuma is getting the best reviews…my Pop has one and sears by it, not only the heat it provides but the battery life and the compression fit….says the compression itself adds a degree of comfort. I worry about laundering though so I’m continuing to read up and look for “bi-partisan’ reviews YouTube (which is a chore)….


I'd worry about the lithium ion battery crapping the bed and making me,spontaneously combust.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I'd worry about the lithium ion battery crapping the bed and making me,spontaneously combust.


The temps here dropped from 52 to 27 in the last 2 hours. At least spontaneous combustion would be warm.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

We’re at -1 here working towards -4 with -40 real feel about 1600


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I started using the green Jaspis flints from oxyoke a few years ago.The certainly give a good spark for more shots.Filling the pan is the biggest mistake most people make.Experiment until you find the least amount that it will fire reliably.Black powder draws moisture so I'm constantly dumping out my pan powder and picking out the touch hole.


I got those Jaspis last year after you recommended them. Certainly made a difference.


----------



## Mr. October

Schleprock1 said:


> I've been eyeing up this one Torso Max It is the same price as the one you linked but it comes with the extended battery and is made in the USA. Not camo but it is made as an under layer. No bulky insulation. Just heat.


I got the camo one because I wear it as my outmost layer on colder days in archery season. Usually it's all I need.


----------



## dougell

Daniel Boone would be rolling over in his grave with all this talk about heated vests lol.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Daniel Boone would be rolling over in his grave with all this talk about heated vests lol.


I think those guys welcomed any piece of advancement they could find.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> I think those guys welcomed any piece of advancement they could find.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Exactly.


----------



## dougell

Probably true but they'd still bitch.Back in the early 90's I showed up back home to hunt with a new Browning stainless stalker.I was affectionately known as New Jersey from that point on.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> Probably true but they'd still bitch.Back in the early 90's I showed up back home to hunt with a new Browning stainless stalker.I was affectionately known as New Jersey from that point on.


It’s the nature of man to gripe about change that he personally doesn’t think is necessary. I see guys on here railing about advancements in technology…while they post on the internet via a computer or smartphone.


----------



## nicko

Late season begins in 3 days.

Goals.....

1 - have fun
2 - make memories
3 - punch a tag with the flintlock


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Late season begins in 3 days.
> 
> Goals.....
> 
> 1 - have fun
> 2 - make memories
> 3 - punch a tag with the flintlock


4 - not freeze


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> 4 - not freeze


5 - not leave anything needed for the hunt at home


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Late season begins in 3 days.
> 
> Goals.....
> 
> 1 - have fun
> 2 - make memories
> 3 - punch a tag with the flintlock


Mine are


1. Avoid this (pictured)
2. Eat venison 
3. Dream of turkeys and food plot work









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Flintlock checklist, other than the normal hunting essentials:


round balls
patches
fresh flints
ball starter ( or something else to get a ball started, I use a knife handle )
ramrod ( plus a range rod in truck )
Touchhole pick
something to hold extra powder
a toothpick ( to put in touchhole if it's raining or sprinkling)
something to re sharpen flint in field
rag to wipe pan , frizzen, and flint ( don't use white, don't want someone to mistake you for a deer butt)


----------



## CBB

I’ll be out sometime Monday with the crossgun.


----------



## rogersb

Just got a 2 lb batch of jerky done. It'll be gone in the next 2 days. First chance I'll get to go after another doe is the 30th. 

I upgraded from a b7100 to a B7800 recently. I have a 5 ft back blade. Does anyone with a 6 footer see a reason to upgrade that or stick with my 5 ft?


----------



## nicko

rogersb said:


> Just got a 2 lb batch of jerky done. It'll be gone in the next 2 days. First chance I'll get to go after another doe is the 30th.
> 
> I *upgraded from a b7100 to a B7800 recently. I have a 5 ft back blade. Does anyone with a 6 footer see a reason to upgrade that or stick with my 5 ft?*


Uh….ummmm……what?


----------



## Mr. October

LetThemGrow said:


> 4 - not freeze


That should be #1


----------



## ZDC

rogersb said:


> Just got a 2 lb batch of jerky done. It'll be gone in the next 2 days. First chance I'll get to go after another doe is the 30th.


If I can put another down I'm gonna turn the entire thing into jerky and chili meat


----------



## Gene94

Happy to not be one of this number currently. Feel bad for those so unfortunate in such brutal conditions.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

nicko said:


> Uh….ummmm……what?


I feel the same way when you guys talk about flintlocks. 

My B7800 is a 30hp kubota.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> If I can put another down I'm gonna turn the entire thing into jerky and chili meat


----------



## vonfoust

rogersb said:


> I feel the same way when you guys talk about flintlocks.
> 
> My B7800 is a 30hp kubota.


Me too. Except I have a flintlock. Actually two. I suck equally with both.


----------



## ZDC

I was debating on whether or not to post anything about this. But could any of you that do pray keep the family of one of my friends in your prayers. 

I got word this morning from his wife that he was killed by a car on his morning jog. Although it was freezing he would go jogging every day of the year other than Sundays. I've known him for years and it feels unreal to me, and I know it will be 100 times worse for his wife and family. So please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## nicko

Terrible to hear zdc. My condolences to you and your friends family. There’s never a good time for anything like this, but just hits even harder so close to the holidays. 

Hang in there. Sending prayers for strength .


----------



## Mr. October

Gene94 said:


> Happy to not be one of this number currently. Feel bad for those so unfortunate in such brutal conditions.
> View attachment 7763394
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


We were out from around 2:30 to almost 7:00. We were just getting ready to leave for my Father-In-Law's when the power was restored. If I see any Met Ed/First Energy workers at Sheetz or Wawa, the coffee is on me.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> I was debating on whether or not to post anything about this. But could any of you that do pray keep the family of one of my friends in your prayers.
> 
> I got word this morning from his wife that he was killed by a car on his morning jog. Although it was freezing he would go jogging every day of the year other than Sundays. I've known him for years and it feels unreal to me, and I know it will be 100 times worse for his wife and family. So please keep them in your prayers.


As a runner myself, I'm sorry to hear this. I can't even imagine. I'm sorry.


----------



## Billy H

Cold one.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like ‘23 starting out right. Forecast of 60 degrees ❤


----------



## vonfoust

ZDC said:


> I was debating on whether or not to post anything about this. But could any of you that do pray keep the family of one of my friends in your prayers.
> 
> I got word this morning from his wife that he was killed by a car on his morning jog. Although it was freezing he would go jogging every day of the year other than Sundays. I've known him for years and it feels unreal to me, and I know it will be 100 times worse for his wife and family. So please keep them in your prayers.


Sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Cold one.
> View attachment 7763525


Bill hope your bow comes in so we can talk some bow hunting.
...Merry Christmas everyone..
ZDC sorry too hear about your friend,,,praying for family...I know the danger I do 2 plus miles a day....Always aggressive driver I yell out daily..


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> Bill hope your bow comes in so we can talk some bow hunting.
> ...Merry Christmas everyone..
> ZDC sorry too hear about your friend,,,praying for family...I know the danger I do 2 plus miles a day....Always aggressive driver I yell out daily..


 Moon at this point it looks like it’ll be here for the tail end of the late season, but I’ve got my old Elite pulse ready to rock on some deer right now.

You now how I feel about archery hunting








Merry Christmas all, stay warm, be safe.


----------



## full moon64

I put my late season stand up...Southern slope of mt...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow Billy where is it -16? I had 4 west of Reading this morning.


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow Billy where is it -16? I had 4 west of Reading this morning.


What I thought at first too. That shows Celsius and Fahrenheit. It’s show 2F. NW montco


----------



## rogersb

Pulled my cam that's been sitting since about November 1st. Had some nice deer the week of bear rifle.


----------



## full moon64

rogersb said:


> Pulled my cam that's been sitting since about November 1st. Had some nice deer the week of bear rifle.
> View attachment 7763558


time for late season bow hunt...


----------



## jacobh

Sorry for your loss ZDC. Prayers to you and his family


----------



## Gene94

Terrible to hear ZDC. Prayers for you and your friends family[emoji120]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

On the hunting subject, I still have a pocketful of doe tags so I'd like to tag a few more. I'll be out with the Obsession if I go[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

If my new bow arrives in time *and* the weather cooperates I’ll be out. Weather like this is a hard pass for me. Sucks the fun right out of it.


----------



## full moon64

Late season....being this cold or little warmer....Are you a morning sitter in the stand or evening?


----------



## ZDC

full moon64 said:


> Late season....being this cold or little warmer....Are you a morning sitter in the stand or evening?


I don't want to sit around all day in the cold and neither do the deer. I'll be walking around through the woods , looking for fresh tracks and seeing if I can stumble on anything


----------



## J_Burk

full moon64 said:


> Late season....being this cold or little warmer....Are you a morning sitter in the stand or evening?


Definitely an evening sitter. I’ll mix in a few short morning sits and then try to sneak around looking for fresh sign


----------



## full moon64

I'm either a morning sitter or all day....Never just an evening sitter...My late season season scouting just consist of finding buck beds on Mountain....This is Why!


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> I'm either a morning sitter or all day....Never just an evening sitter...My late season season scouting just consist of finding buck beds on Mountain....This is Why!


Well you’re either trying to beat them to bed in the morning or food in the evening….for those of us who start work before daylight, evenings are better than nothing.


----------



## hobbs4421

rogersb said:


> Just got a 2 lb batch of jerky done. It'll be gone in the next 2 days. First chance I'll get to go after another doe is the 30th.
> 
> I upgraded from a b7100 to a B7800 recently. I have a 5 ft back blade. Does anyone with a 6 footer see a reason to upgrade that or stick with my 5 ft?


Hey, if ya don’t mind me asking, how do you do your jerky? I’m learning (the hard way apparently). Made a big batch a couple weeks ago for the first time and it was too tough the dogs didn’t even like it.
Picked up some tenderizer power, and hope to make a good batch in the near future. Just need some pointers.


----------



## Gene94

I do morning or evening. With either hunt, gotta take into consideration where the deer are going and where they're coming from so as not to bump them getting to your stand. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> I was debating on whether or not to post anything about this. But could any of you that do pray keep the family of one of my friends in your prayers.
> 
> I got word this morning from his wife that he was killed by a car on his morning jog. Although it was freezing he would go jogging every day of the year other than Sundays. I've known him for years and it feels unreal to me, and I know it will be 100 times worse for his wife and family. So please keep them in your prayers.


Sorry for your loss ! I’ll be praying


----------



## Gene94

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey, if ya don’t mind me asking, how do you do your jerky? I’m learning (the hard way apparently). Made a big batch a couple weeks ago for the first time and it was too tough the dogs didn’t even like it.
> Picked up some tenderizer power, and hope to make a good batch in the near future. Just need some pointers.


I made 19 pounds (before dehydrating) the other week so I had a big enough batch to adjust my tactic after the first rack or 2. 

#1. I don't cut with the grain or across it. I cut quartering through the grain. 1/4" thick. Razor sharp knife. Cross-grain gets too dry and crumbly in my opinion and cutting with the grain it can be too tough. 

#2. Get your jerky out before it looks black. It turns darker after it's out. If it looks perfect before it's out, it's probably too dry. Mine comes off the rack when I can still see a little deep red coloring. I like it just a little chewy. 

#3. All the differing online instructions messed me up. I quit trying to measure the internal temperature of the jerky. 190-200° for about 2-1/2 hours was getting mine to where I wanted it. Did half on my pellet grill and half in the oven with door slightly cracked.

There are as an many opinions on what good jerky is as there are people who eat jerky. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

I got this for my son for Christmas, figuring he can take it along to his house some future day. Had space left open on base so a shed (he added one already) or even another skull could be laid in. We had our family Christmas today ahead of a larger extended family gathering tomorrow. He loved it! These are his 2 archery bucks…


----------



## hobbs4421

Gene94 said:


> I made 19 pounds (before dehydrating) the other week so I had a big enough batch to adjust my tactic after the first rack or 2.
> 
> #1. I don't cut with the grain or across it. I cut quartering through the grain. 1/4" thick. Razor sharp knife. Cross-grain gets too dry and crumbly in my opinion and cutting with the grain it can be too tough.
> 
> #2. Get your jerky out before it looks black. It turns darker after it's out. If it looks perfect before it's out, it's probably too dry. Mine comes off the rack when I can still see a little deep red coloring. I like it just a little chewy.
> 
> #3. All the differing online instructions messed me up. I quit trying to measure the internal temperature of the jerky. 190-200° for about 2-1/2 hours was getting mine to where I wanted it. Did half on my pellet grill and half in the oven with door slightly cracked.
> 
> There are as an many opinions on what good jerky is as there are people who eat jerky.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Straw

LTG that is a nice display did you make it or buy it. I've been looking for a nice burl to make something similar


----------



## TauntoHawk

LetThemGrow said:


> I got this for my son for Christmas, figuring he can take it along to his house some future day. Had space left open on base so a shed (he added one already) or even another skull could be laid in. We had our family Christmas today ahead of a larger extended family gathering tomorrow. He loved it! These are his 2 archery bucks…
> 
> View attachment 7763859


Absolutely stellar

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

hobbs4421 said:


> Hey, if ya don’t mind me asking, how do you do your jerky? I’m learning (the hard way apparently). Made a big batch a couple weeks ago for the first time and it was too tough the dogs didn’t even like it.
> Picked up some tenderizer power, and hope to make a good batch in the near future. Just need some pointers.


I do mine in the oven. 175 for 2 hours then pull and flip. Usually pull and flip at hour 3. Then most should be done by hour 4 so pull again and check. I try for less than 1/4" when I cut. I don't use tenderize but do put vinegar in the marinade. Mine are on cookie trays with cooling racks so there is air flow under the meat.


----------



## ZDC

I cut my jerky against the grain. Marinade it overnight. Dry it , season it, and put in in dehydrator for 7 hours at 150° and then 2 hours at 129°

I don't normally tenderize it unless I cut the pieces a little thick


----------



## LetThemGrow

Straw said:


> LTG that is a nice display did you make it or buy it. I've been looking for a nice burl to make something similar


A taxidermist friend listened to my vision and created this. I can dream things up but making them….ha ha no way.


----------



## ZDC

Merry Christmas guys !


----------



## Mr. October

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope there are broad heads, arrows, and LAS gift cards waiting under the tree.

As for me, it's just the Missus and me. I'm planning a long ride on my bike trainer and then I have some really dirty firearms that need some attention.

I do plan to put my winter gear on and go shoot my bow a bit later. I'll be at least getting out tomorrow morning for a bit.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Merry Christmas all.

Have a good ride Pete!


----------



## hobbs4421

Merry Christmas to all my fellow PA people! My kids had me and my wife awake at 5:00 this morning to open presents . I was able to hold em off until about 5;45 when my coffee kicked in, so I guess this family is up for the day. 
God bless you all. Be sure to enjoy your loved ones and reflect upon the birth of Jesus and the true meaning of Christmas (emphasis on Christ)!


----------



## CBB

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## rogersb

Merry Christmas


----------



## full moon64

Merry Christmas too everyone...Hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year ..


----------



## AjPUNISHER




----------



## Mathias

Merry Christmas all.

Watched a nice half rack follow a doe across the road short time ago while visiting family. Makes one wonder if he lost it in a fight or shed it already….


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mr. October

Christmas day probably about 50 years ago . .


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7764236


Wish granted. 

See you in 3 years lil bud


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mr. October said:


> Christmas day probably about 50 years ago . .
> View attachment 7764250


I had the same haircut and hair too 50 years ago...lol
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mr. October

It's 13 degrees out. Bowhunting? Sure! Why not?


----------



## Mathias

Mr. October said:


> It's 13 degrees out. Bowhunting? Sure! Why not?


please share some pics of it out there! I will continue to watch 🦌 out the window, by the stove with a hot cup of ☕


----------



## CBB

Not pulling the morning shift. Going to go out back and play with a couple cameras and get my gear ready midday. Going to let it warm up a bit and try the afternoon hunt


----------



## Mathias

Should make food plots easier.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Should make food plots easier.


You will like it. The only thing mine doesn’t broadcast well is oats. I also don’t use the lid unless using pelletized lime.


----------



## vonfoust

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. One dog is getting loaded up, got a few cameras to put out and then probably sit the last 2 hours.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Should make food plots easier.
> View attachment 7764384


Just make sure your pants are OVER-TOP of your boots - I had enough buckwheat seeds in my boots to make another plot (haha)


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.....


----------



## CBB

I bought one of these from Lowe’s this summer. I used it behind the sxs to spread oats, rye, buckwheat, lime and fertilizer and some mega plot. Worked pretty well. I still need one of those chest mount deals for smaller plots and fine seeds like turnips, clover and chicory.
I’m still looking for a decently priced 3pt broadcast spreader but this will work for now.


----------



## jacobh

U guys can have that cold am sitting lol. Me the boy and pup are headed to York to hunt some pheasant at 11.


----------



## dougell

With the wind dying down this may be a good day for deer movement.Not too many years ago,I'd be out in it.Apparently that ship has sailed.Yesterday afternoon my son must have had enough of being locked in the house for 3 days.He wanted to show me a swamp on SGL 77 so we took a ride out.From where we were able to park,it was over a mile walk downhill to get there.There was quite a bit of fresh sign but my enthusiasm level for getting a deer back out of there was low for this time of the year.Maybe next year.


----------



## j.d.m.

Hope everyone’s Christmas was good. Mine was nice with adult beverages and a fire in the wood stove. We kept an eye on 4 doe bedded right on the other side of our yard fence. They were there most of the day, their hides were fluffed up pretty big, trying to stay warm. Hopefully I’ll get out tonight for the evening sit. I usually only hunt the evenings in late season as gun season pressure keeps movement at last hour. good luck with whatever weapon you choose next few weeks. I know 5c will be busy with rifles allowed through end of January.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> please share some pics of it out there! I will continue to watch [emoji1662] out the window, by the stove with a hot cup of [emoji477]️


I didn’t take any pictures but there was a surprising amount of late rut action happening. I had nice does coming in 2-3 times before they were herded off by one or more bucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I just put a camera out in the thick stuff, hoping for a glimpse of one of my target bucks….


----------



## ZDC

Walked around all morning. First checks out some browsing areas where I saw a button buck and then some bedding. I went back to the truck around 9 and took off my coat because it went from -2° to 8°. Saw a fawn on the way back out from the truck. All in all a good morning to start off the late season


----------



## nicko

Settled in for the afternoon…

Just got word that someone out of the group that hunts this mountain dropped a doe at the other end.


----------



## dougell

What a difference in scenery.It looks like an arctic hell hole here.That gun looks like it can shoot itself.


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> What a difference in scenery.It looks like an arctic hell hole here.That gun looks like it can shoot itself.


Hopefully that gun can also remember to bring along what it needs because it’s owner is a bit scatterbrained. 😂


----------



## nicko

All necessary items, including appropriate licenses, and tags are all present and accounted for.


----------



## CBB

Been setup since about 130


----------



## ZDC

Went out to the farm and the wind was crazy it is blowing North then South then East then South again. All the good spots are boogered up by this wind.

Set up in a spot where I'll either have something in range or see nothing. 50-50 on either happening.


----------



## rambofirstblood

nicko said:


> Settled in for the afternoon…
> 
> Just got word that someone out of the group that hunts this mountain dropped a doe at the other end.
> View attachment 7764605


Are you using one of those hec suits


----------



## nicko

Blanked and back home….. but not complaining.


----------



## j.d.m.

Had a spike buck come out for the last 20 minutes. He caught me turning my head and proceeded to do the head bob, stomp thing and circle down wind. Never figured me out until I just had to get up and get moving out of there. He was alone, so no worries on spooking doe. I heard a few rifle shots about 3:30-3:45. Multiple locations. Now I’m thawing out in front of the fire.


----------



## nicko

Trying to pick dates for Potter but even the northern tier is forecast for a warm-up and rain next week,.


----------



## 13third

Saw these shirts and thought they could bring a smile to a face or three here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Makes you wonder what si*Z*e *D*ifferent hunters *C*ould use?


----------



## CBB

Looks like the first shed antler buck I’ve picked up on cam this year


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## 138104

Got this fatty on camera. She’s eating good or was bred really early.


----------



## vonfoust

CBB said:


> View attachment 7764795
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the first shed antler buck I’ve picked up on cam this year


Two bird up but no shots on either. Skunked on deer tonight. Got one picture of a buck with one side missing already too.


----------



## ZDC

Missed a fat doe tonight 

I was sitting around 30 minutes and then I heard something that sounded like a doe call ( almost exactly like of of those can calls). I slowly stood up and saw 1 at 140 yards. After glassing it and confirming it to be a doe I got on my knees and tried to move in as close as I could get.

Now I've found that if your going to sneak in on a deer that is in the open and you have no cover the best thing to do is let them know your there but not let them know what you are ( works for getting up to 50 yards any closer the deer figure out your a person). I go onto my knees keep my head down back hunched and gun pressed against your side facing the direction your going towards to reduce silluet, slowly walk on knees towards the deer. From head on ( deers perspective) it looks like your a young deer, and it seems to be the most effective way to approach deer that are feeding in a field. 

Anyway I start closing the distance to the doe and get to about 60 yards before I hear a snort. I look up at the doe and see was looking towards the edge of the woods. Another doe was standing there and wasn't buying me playing pretend deer ( my little deer imitation works well when your facing the deer but they know something amis of they get a look at you from any other angle) 

The doe that snorted at me ran into the woods and the doe that was Infront of me raised it tail and was looking at me and then the woods. Being that she was 60 yards broadside, I figured I could make that shot. I slowly raised my gun, cocked hammer, put the blade behind the shoulder, boom. To my dismay she ran the 200 yards to the edge of the woods where she spent the next few minutes snorting and trying to figure out what happened. 


Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow. Stalking deer has to be the most entertaining thing ever.


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> Saw these shirts and thought they could bring a smile to a face or three here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any in a large?

Asking for a friend


----------



## jacobh

Good day out yesterday just me and my boys. Kota was not great but did get 7 anyways!!!


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Good day out yesterday just me and my boys. Kota was not great but did get 7 anyways!!!


Looks tasty


----------



## Schleprock1

I passed on the morning hunt yesterday. Went out about 2:30 and sat until dark. Just myself and the other squirrels out there in the woods. No deer. Walking up the hill it was like walking on crushed ice. Every step, CRUNCH. The frost heaved ground giving way under my boots. Pretty sure I would prefer snow. Sitting in a stand is the only option until we get some melting. Not likely to happen quickly on the north facing slope I'm hunting.


----------



## hobbs4421

Tough conditions to sneak up on any animals! Loud and crunchy. If ya have property near roads, or running water (creeks or rivers) you can use the noise to cover your steps. Other than that, good luck walking and trying to sneak up in one!


----------



## Mathias

ZDC 😳


----------



## vonfoust

So, for various reasons I may be going somewhat mobile some next year. It's been 15 years since I've done this. Pulled out the climber. Summit Python (did I mention it's been 15 years??). All in good shape which is surprising since I haven't seen this stand in a few years. Only issue is that the tether connecting the top and bottom is missing. How long should this be?


----------



## nicko

My guess on tether length would be approximately 3 feet.


----------



## vonfoust

Thanks. That's what I was going to default to but then wondered if there was something I was missing.


----------



## ForestPhantom

Third hand on here sells nice adjustable tethers for climbers. I’ve been using them for years.


----------



## vonfoust

Just ordered. Thanks!


----------



## Schleprock1

vonfoust said:


> So, for various reasons I may be going somewhat mobile some next year. It's been 15 years since I've done this. Pulled out the climber. Summit Python (did I mention it's been 15 years??). All in good shape which is surprising since I haven't seen this stand in a few years. Only issue is that the tether connecting the top and bottom is missing. How long should this be?


Just order Thirdhandmans stabilizer straps and cover both bases. Stand stays connected if it drops and stand is rock solid when you are sitting/standing/leaning against the rail.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Decided to try a blind tonight. Good opportunity to test my Christmas gifts…Kuiu Glomitts and a Kenai hat. So far toasty…will know more in 90 minutes. 😬


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck with the evening hunt! Hope ya have a chance to whack something out of that blind! Stay warm!


----------



## ZDC

Set up behind a deadfall tree. Stacked some branches Infront of me so I could shoot into the woods or to the corner of the field


----------



## Schleprock1

How do you walk quietly on this?


----------



## ZDC

Schleprock1 said:


> How do you walk quietly on this?
> View attachment 7765273


Jetpack. 

Although don't shoot a deer when your jetpack is on, that probably counts as shooting from a vehicle


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> So, for various reasons I may be going somewhat mobile some next year. It's been 15 years since I've done this. Pulled out the climber. Summit Python (did I mention it's been 15 years??). All in good shape which is surprising since I haven't seen this stand in a few years. Only issue is that the tether connecting the top and bottom is missing. How long should this be?


4-6 feet. It really doesn’t matter that much as long as you can pull the base back up if it falls. Even if it was still there you’d want to replace it. Refer to my adventures earlier this season when I lost the base and the original polyethylene tether broke like thread.


----------



## Mathias

Ahhhh.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice trip with Pop to LAS….place was packed, but we were in and out in less than 45mins with a brand new R26….yep…for all of the griping and moaning about not contacting me, Ravin simply replaced it…shocked to say the least…

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

hobbs4421 said:


> Good luck with the evening hunt! Hope ya have a chance to whack something out of that blind! Stay warm!


Thanks. Saw 9 antlerless and a shooter, but he only made it to 40 at end of legal shooting light. It’s the closest he has been all season so I call that a win. Awesome sit. This Kuiu stuff is superb. Obviously not going to do much with glomitts on but the warmth is 😍




12-Ringer said:


> Nice trip with Pop to LAS….place was packed, but we were in and out in less than 45mins with a brand new R26….yep…for all of the griping and moaning about not contacting me, Ravin simply replaced it…shocked to say the least…
> 
> Joe


Wow that’s great!! Better luck this time. What is the official direction on string life?


----------



## ZDC

Well almost sealed the deal today.

In the 2nd picture in the post I made earlier, you will notice that there is a blind spot where you couldn't see anything until they step 5 feet out of the woods, in that corner. 

Well a doe moved out staying close to the edge until it was 25 yards away. I slowly reached for my gun and she noticed. I sat still and she eventually turned around and walked twords the middle of the field. But as she walked she stopped and looked back at the corned. I aimed at the corned knowing that there would be one that would pop out. 

Sure enough a medium size doe popped out. She was behind some brush and I needed her to take 2 more steps for a clear shot. When she took the 2 steps she was 50 yards broadside, I had a great rest. But I opted not to shoot. Looking back not sure why I didn't shoot and I'm kicking myself for not, but hey, now I get to go out tomorrow. 

Saw 10 deer in total , all antlerless


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC..when you say “medium size doe” ya know what I thought? 🤨


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> ZDC..when you say “medium size doe” ya know what I thought? 🤨


Yes I do. But don't fret , I brought binos this time and was able to identify both as does. 

I'm pleased to inform you that yesterday morning I passed on a button buck. 

I'm also proud to say I'm 20 days clean from " harsh interactions" with button bucks. Unless you count making deer tacos as a harsh interaction.


----------



## jacobh

ZDC said:


> Yes I do. But don't fret , I brought binos this time and was able to identify both as does.
> 
> I'm pleased to inform you that yesterday morning I passed on a button buck.
> 
> I'm also proud to say I'm 20 days clean from " harsh interactions" with button bucks. Unless you count making deer tacos as a harsh interaction.


Buddy if I had the heart I’d kill small ones too. Man they taste good!!!! I just can’t do it anymore but back in the day I could and they were awesome. Your young enjoy it


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Yes I do. But don't fret , I brought binos this time and was able to identify both as does.
> 
> I'm pleased to inform you that yesterday morning I passed on a button buck.
> 
> I'm also proud to say I'm 20 days clean from " harsh interactions" with button bucks. Unless you count making deer tacos as a harsh interaction.


No fretting…just having fun with it.


----------



## ZDC

jacobh said:


> Buddy if I had the heart I’d kill small ones too. Man they taste good!!!! I just can’t do it anymore but back in the day I could and they were awesome. Your young enjoy it


I'm am young , and I'm definitely enjoying it! 

I'm trying to make my final tag count, but if a doe comes in close tomorrow I may punch my tag and then take a trip to the courthouse for some 2B tags.


----------



## gberinger

Mr. October said:


> 4-6 feet. It really doesn’t matter that much as long as you can pull the base back up if it falls. Even if it was still there you’d want to replace it. Refer to my adventures earlier this season when I lost the base and the original polyethylene tether broke like thread.


I think I am done with self climbers. Following my post right after thanksgiving where mine went out during rifle season on a wet tree and I hit the tree with my face- a few weeks later and swelling finally down I could feel the broken bone under my eye. Trip to the Maxofacial surgeon last Thursday followed by CT and confirmed 3 breaks in my face. Surgery scheduled for tomorrow to put in 3 plates - my season is officially done.

good luck to all out there the rest of the season but most of all, be safe and wear your harness.

anyone want a summit viper? Will sell it for cheap 😂


----------



## ZDC

There is a reason I don't go in trees , sitting in a tree is for squirrels not people. 

Glad that your going to be joining me in the "hunting from the ground" camp. 

Hopefully your surgery goes well. 
Make sure to say something funny before you go under.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> Yes I do. But don't fret , I brought binos this time and was able to identify both as does.
> 
> I'm pleased to inform you that yesterday morning I passed on a button buck.
> 
> I'm also proud to say I'm 20 days clean from " harsh interactions" with button bucks. Unless you count making deer tacos as a harsh interaction.


For all the ribbing about this you may have some of the best eating out of all of us this winter.


----------



## Mr. October

gberinger said:


> I think I am done with self climbers. Following my post right after thanksgiving where mine went out during rifle season on a wet tree and I hit the tree with my face- a few weeks later and swelling finally down I could feel the broken bone under my eye. Trip to the Maxofacial surgeon last Thursday followed by CT and confirmed 3 breaks in my face. Surgery scheduled for tomorrow to put in 3 plates - my season is officially done.
> 
> good luck to all out there the rest of the season but most of all, be safe and wear your harness.
> 
> anyone want a summit viper? Will sell it for cheap 😂


Ouch. That would probably turn me off too.


----------



## Mathias

One experience over the years with a climber, fortunately not _that_ bad, but cured me of that desire.

Temps look pretty good for the next 2 weeks or so. Though it may be hard to keep your powder dry.


----------



## CBB

Man that sucks. I tried a climber twice and then went back to hang ons and ladder stands. Every stand has a lifeline..


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> For all the ribbing about this you may have some of the best eating out of all of us this winter.


I believe I may. 

I can't complain, but I would like to add a fat doe to my freezer this year. I have a sausage stuffer, and am in the mood to turn an entire deer into polska kielbasa , salami ,and meat sticks.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> View attachment 7765330
> Ahhhh.


Looks toasty.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## dougell

I've climbed thousand of trees with a climber and only ever had issues with wet bark and Loggy Bayous.I'm tethered in from the ground up but I've never felt unsafe in one.Anything manmade can fail so there's always risk,regardless of the stand.Two years ago,my buddy had a platform give out on him when he stepped from a ladder stick onto the platform.He wasn't strapped in yet and spent the next 5 months in a body brace.He's essentially fully recovered but won't get up in a tree again.That was the second time he fell and the second time he broke his back.


----------



## alancac98

For anyone with a rural king in their area, I just picked up a real heavy berber fleece jacket and bibs for $53. This stuff looks like it is an offshot of the new Bill Weinke clothing line called Code of Silence. Though their aren't nearly as many pockets, which suck, this stuff is heavy and warm! My daughter bought the coat. I borrowed it and sat outside for an hour in it last Saturday on my porch and I have to say the only parts that got cold were my face and feet. The coat was very warm and no wind came through. It is a Lincoln brand. Just FYI for anyone interested.


----------



## alancac98

I've been hunting from a climber since 1991. I started with a loggy and have a loggy currently, the transformer! I also used my dad's summit. Though I have slipped on wet bark a few times, which scares the hell out of ya, all has been good otherwise (knock on wood!). I also have a few ladder stands but I like the freedom to move quickly should I see the deer using a new route. I can cover a lot of territory with my climber with only the effort of carrying the thing in. I'm going to buy a couple cheep climbers (though they are heavy), and place them in a couple locations near areas I hunt so I don't always have to pack it the whole way in - maybe just about 50 yards in any direction. It will make things much easier!


----------



## ZDC

alancac98 said:


> For anyone with a rural king in their area, I just picked up a real heavy berber fleece jacket and bibs for $53. This stuff looks like it is an offshot of the new Bill Weinke clothing line called Code of Silence. Though their aren't nearly as many pockets, which suck, this stuff is heavy and warm! My daughter bought the coat. I borrowed it and sat outside for an hour in it last Saturday on my porch and I have to say the only parts that got cold were my face and feet. The coat was very warm and no wind came through. It is a Lincoln brand. Just FYI for anyone interested.


Rural king is awesome for finding good deals. I haven't been there for a few months but I'll have to get over.


----------



## Schleprock1

Last evening I pulled my hanging stand with intention of moving to the other side of the woods. I got off work at 330 and rushed down through the field, across the bottom of the woods and back up the hill to the tree I want to hunt. Take my pack off and..... nicko moment... my stand is still in the back of my truck. Sitting on a log hoping a blind and deaf doe with a head cold happens past.


----------



## dougell

Years ago we were hunting elk in Colorado.We tied the horses up and walked a good hour or so to the timber line to glass.The guide turned around,looked at my Buddy Tom and said where's your Bow lol?How you can hike for an hour without realizing you forgot your bow is beyond me.The same guy lost his shotgun one year during spring gobbler season.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Years ago we were hunting elk in Colorado.We tied the horses up and walked a good hour or so to the timber line to glass.The guide turned around,looked at my Buddy Tom and said where's your Bow lol?How you can hike for an hour without realizing you forgot your bow is beyond me.The same guy lost his shotgun one year during spring gobbler season.


Um, I had to walk back about a mile and a half this year....in Colorado....to retrieve my bow.


----------



## dougell

Is your name Tom?


----------



## dougell

The best part is,my boy Tom has the shortest fuse of any person I've ever known.He went back,got his bow and climbed the hour walk with no oxygen at that altitude.It was so ridiculous that we were laughing our butts off the whole time.When he finally got back up and saw us laughing,he spiked his bow off the ground and it bounced about 10 feet in the air.There's always the risk of an assault but the entertaionment value he provides is priceless.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I've climbed thousand of trees with a climber and only ever had issues with wet bark and Loggy Bayous.I'm tethered in from the ground up but I've never felt unsafe in one.Anything manmade can fail so there's always risk,regardless of the stand.Two years ago,my buddy had a platform give out on him when he stepped from a ladder stick onto the platform.He wasn't strapped in yet and spent the next 5 months in a body brace.He's essentially fully recovered but won't get up in a tree again.That was the second time he fell and the second time he broke his back.


Same. I had one incident in hundreds of climbs. Other than being a little disconcerting, I was perfectly safe because I was tethered. Certainly not enough to offset the dozens of deer I’ve killed from my climber. I have added a Descender device though I haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> Same. I had one incident in hundreds of climbs. Other than being a little disconcerting, I was perfectly safe because I was tethered. Certainly not enough to offset the dozens of deer I’ve killed from my climber. I have added a Descender device though I haven’t tried it yet.


I used a lw ASSAULT CLIMER BASE QUITE A BIT LAST YEAR WITH A SADDLE.I have a madrock and 30ft of rope so if something failed,I can just rappel down.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Years ago we were hunting elk in Colorado.We tied the horses up and walked a good hour or so to the timber line to glass.The guide turned around,looked at my Buddy Tom and said where's your Bow lol?How you can hike for an hour without realizing you forgot your bow is beyond me.The same guy lost his shotgun one year during spring gobbler season.


One of the guys in our camp lost his rifle while walking in one morning. We never really mention it. 😃😅😂


----------



## nicko

1 dozen + deer on one flintlock drive today. No shots.


----------



## ZDC

I've never fallen out of a stand because I've only went up them a handful of times ( 2 times this year ) all from the ground for me. 


Saw 3 does, that's it. Saw a few more after the sun set but couldn't tell what they where


----------



## Gene94

alancac98 said:


> For anyone with a rural king in their area, I just picked up a real heavy berber fleece jacket and bibs for $53. This stuff looks like it is an offshot of the new Bill Weinke clothing line called Code of Silence. Though their aren't nearly as many pockets, which suck, this stuff is heavy and warm! My daughter bought the coat. I borrowed it and sat outside for an hour in it last Saturday on my porch and I have to say the only parts that got cold were my face and feet. The coat was very warm and no wind came through. It is a Lincoln brand. Just FYI for anyone interested.


$53 each for coat and bibs?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

vonfoust said:


> Um, I had to walk back about a mile and a half this year....in Colorado....to retrieve my bow.


Ok, in my defense. We were in a hurry headed back to the truck to get to another spot to hopefully get back in before dark. Had to adjust my boot. Sat down, adjusted, and got moving again pretty quickly. All of a sudden I say "Where the ___ is my bow??" Buddy starts laughing and says "I'll have the truck warmed up by the time you get back."


----------



## hobbs4421

I remember one dark morning while walking to my stand during archery season. I set my bow down to spray some doe urine on a fresh scrape. Well… I left the bow on the ground and walked to my stand. Lol. I was able to walk back and find it and get into my stand without any major issues but man, I felt stupid!


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone ever sit in a stand with a bow and no arrows? (asking for a friend)


----------



## alancac98

Gene94 said:


> $53 each for coat and bibs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


$53 total. Coat cost 27 and bibs cost 26.


----------



## alancac98

vonfoust said:


> Anyone ever sit in a stand with a bow and no arrows? (asking for a friend)


Yep, twice. And I use a climber so I get all up and locked in, get everything out and situated, and pull up my bow. Reach for an arrow and nothing. I don't use a quiver on my bow. I use a 3d carrying bag as I tuck it down the side of my stand. Yep, right back down, go home, and stay there. One of those days I took the day off of work to go out - wasted day!


----------



## Billy H

I take my quiver off the bow once set up. Last year I went to hunt on a Monday morning and realized I left my quiver in a blind I hunted the week before. Had no intention of hunting that spot but ended up there due to my forgetfulness.


----------



## vonfoust

"My friend" realized arrows were an hour home and an hour back, so sat in a treestand for 3 hours then left.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Ok, in my defense. We were in a hurry headed back to the truck to get to another spot to hopefully get back in before dark. Had to adjust my boot. Sat down, adjusted, and got moving again pretty quickly. All of a sudden I say "Where the ___ is my bow??" Buddy starts laughing and says "I'll have the truck warmed up by the time you get back."


I have left my shotgun behind after shooting a turkey..... Twice 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sounds like almost everybody at one point or another is going to have their nicko moments


----------



## dougell

I can't say I've ever forgotten a weapon but I've had to run back home to grab my safety harness more than once.Last year Jorden went to load his .308 the first morning and grabbed some .338 federal loads instead.I had to give him the .338 and took his rifle back home to get it unjammed.Not something you want to do on opening morning.


----------



## Mr. October

vonfoust said:


> Anyone ever sit in a stand with a bow and no arrows? (asking for a friend)


Yep. More than once.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Sounds like almost everybody at one point or another is going to have their nicko moments


I'm just kinda happy that in this AT world they are called nicko moments cause I got a lot more of them. Probably stems from my light packing


----------



## LetThemGrow

The day I forgot my release is the day I bought a spare and now keep in my pack. Sadly my son liked my Carter and took my spare out…gotta get that back from him. 😬


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Have lost a few knives, some of them I have no idea where.
Left a knife where I gutted a deer, retrieved it a few days later.
Left a knife where I cleaned a spring gobbler, retrieved it the next day.
Lost a beanie hat, never found it.
Lost a fleece neck gator, found it later.
Forgot shells, nope.
Forgot a release, nope.
Forgot arrows, nope
Lost or left a weapon somewhere, sort of. On a rifle season hunt around 15yrs ago one of the guys I was hunting with came over and sat below me while I was up in the stand. I eventually decided to get down to shoot the sheet instead of talking down to him but decided to leave my gun up in the stand!!! Wasn't very long after I climbed down that 3 doe and 2 legal buck (one a pretty decent buck) trotted in across the field from a neighboring property, into a powerline bowl and stopped about 100yds away broadside right before they went into the woods. Guy I was talking with took a shot and somehow missed, but he was a pretty piss poor shot anyway.

This year:
Forgot to put a primer in an inline muzzleloader and figured it out the hard way.
Left my amber colored hunting glasses where I sat on a hunt in the archery season, but recovered them later.
Lost the same glasses again while dealing with my buck, as it was getting dark on the last day of rifle. Either lost them where we loaded him on a quad or on the ride out, but Santa Clause gifted me a better pair for X-Mas, so all good!


----------



## ZDC

My nicko moments of 2022:


Left my release at home ( luckily I was hunting behind my house so I only had to take a short walk)
Dropped a knife in the creek when bleeding out a walleye , never seen that one again

forgot to bring pellets for my pellet gun when squirrel hunting
dropped my box of spinners in a creek , was able to recover a few.
left a knife on the ground next to where I gutted a deer
left a bucket I use to sit on in a field
left my backpack behind yesterday ( had to go back and get that)
lost a knife when fishing at the outer banks
lost a live line rod because I forgot to loosen the drag.


----------



## CBB

I’ve lost or forgotten more than I can remember to list here. But my claim to fame is tossing the anchor without the rope tied off….. twice!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> My nicko moments of 2022:
> 
> 
> Left my release at home ( luckily I was hunting behind my house so I only had to take a short walk)
> Dropped a knife in the creek when bleeding out a walleye , never seen that one again
> 
> 
> forgot to bring pellets for my pellet gun when squirrel hunting
> dropped my box of spinners in a creek , was able to recover a few.
> left a knife on the ground next to where I gutted a deer
> left a bucket I use to sit on in a field
> left my backpack behind yesterday ( had to go back and get that)
> lost a knife when fishing at the outer banks
> *lost a live line rod because I forgot to loosen the drag.*


I did that last one once. Fall of 1999, a fishing buddy who was probably 60-80yds down river of me wanted some more hellgrammites, so I headed down to give her some. On my return trip back to my gear, I heard the line peeling off one of my poles and watched it take off like a jet ski into the water before I could get to it. I gave chase but only ended up with wet pant legs to my knees for the effort. 
In hindsight, I should have told her to come get them, but she hasn't let me forget that moment since as she has reminded me about from time to time.

This talk about fishing reminds of another very stupid choice of mine. Back when I used to night fish for channel cats at the river. I was done fishing and walked out to the railroad tracks when I realized I left something behind, I had the not so bright idea of leaving my 2 rod and reels ON the tracks (what were the odds a train would come through before I got back to them at that time of night!). On my way back I heard a train coming, the train engineer was nice enough to honk the horn letting me know me he\she was about to run over them over though.


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> I’ve lost or forgotten more than I can remember to list here. But my claim to fame is tossing the anchor without the rope tied off….. twice!


I did that. 30 foot rope on the anchor but didn’t realize how deep the lake was at that end. Watched the rope zip through my hands and disappear into the lake. But one time learned me.


----------



## nicko

I didn’t think it was a big deal to have my aluminum square back canoe behind my foam block target at the end of the yard when I was shooting… That is until I sent an arrow straight through the stern. Pass-through but luckily, both holes were well above the waterline.


----------



## Mr. October

I fished salt water my whole life. Monster bluefish. Weakfish. Sharks. Drum. Never lost a rod. But when I moved to PA I never got into the whole trout fishing thing. A few years ago I got into carp fishing with a group of friends. In the rivers, they were strong, athletic fish that rested the sturdiest of tackle. One day while fishing at the Black Rock dam in Phoenixville, I went to net a friends fish only to hear the clatter of my favorite rod falling over. I almost grabbed it as it disappeared into the depths below the dam. Almost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> I did that. 30 foot rope on the anchor but didn’t realize how deep the lake was at that end. Watched the rope zip through my hands and disappear into the lake. But one time learned me.


I did that, I had 30 ft of rope , in a lake with an average water depth of around 20 feet. I threw the anchor over and watched the rope leave my hand and sink into the fairly clear water. I just thought, "huh." I checked a depth map of the lake and I was in the deepest part, just about 34 ft 😂


----------



## ZDC

The bigger channel catfish and flatheads are fun to catch, with live bluegills as bait you can catch some pretty big ones. 

The best thing I can do that matches saltwater fishing is go to Raystown where they have stripers in the lake. Musky will also get huge in Raystown (buddy caught a 56 inch musky of his boat , live lining shad)

I can also fish for wipers, which are a blast ( have 2 good lakes near me for them) . They can get big , biggest I've caught was ~12 lbs , would love to try and get one in the 15+ lb range this spring/summer. They are probably one of the strongest fighters lb for lb. Using 8-14 lb line and rod setups because they are a little tackle shy. They fight like if you took a creek smallmouth and made it 5-20 lbs.


----------



## Mr. October

ZDC said:


> The bigger channel catfish and flatheads are fun to catch, with live bluegills as bait you can catch some pretty big ones.
> 
> The best thing I can do that matches saltwater fishing is go to Raystown where they have stripers in the lake. Musky will also get huge in Raystown (buddy caught a 56 inch musky of his boat , live lining shad)
> 
> I can also fish for wipers, which are a blast ( have 2 good lakes near me for them) . They can get big , biggest I've caught was ~12 lbs , would love to try and get one in the 15+ lb range this spring/summer. They are probably one of the strongest fighters lb for lb. Using 8-14 lb line and rod setups because they are a little tackle shy. They fight like if you took a creek smallmouth and made it 5-20 lbs.


Once PA started allowing 3 rods per person instead of 2 I started putting one out for flatheads when carp fishing. The big fatties are fun but I still think in rivers and creeks carp give a better fight. 

I've fished Raystown. That is DEFINITELY a high-skill-required fishery for stripers. Especially with bait being expensive trout. I used to catch wipers in Blue Marsh in October. They were really fun. I don't think they stock them anymore there though. I seem to recall an article about finding hatchlings even though hybrids aren't supposed to be able to breed. I think from that point on they started stocking Chesapeake strain stripers. I could have that wrong though. We sold our boat a while ago so I stopped paying attention. I decided PA isn't the greatest place to own a boat.


----------



## Mathias

Wipers? 🫤


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## Mathias

Yesterday afternoon a lot of deer out in my area as we were driving. Saw a young but wide 6pt with a half rack sidekick.


----------



## rogersb

I decided I didn't need to be in my blind at first light because deer aren't normally moving through until 7:30. At 7:10 as I'm heading to my blind I watch 5 doe file about 15 yards in front of the blind. Been in for about 20 minutes and had another go by at 35. Have another now around 60 yards. Should have been here at first light but it could still work out.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> I fished salt water my whole life. Monster bluefish. Weakfish. Sharks. Drum. Never lost a rod. But when I moved to PA I never got into the whole trout fishing thing. A few years ago I got into carp fishing with a group of friends. In the rivers, they were strong, athletic fish that rested the sturdiest of tackle. One day while fishing at the Black Rock dam in Phoenixville, I went to net a friends fish only to hear the clatter of my favorite rod falling over. I almost grabbed it as it disappeared into the depths below the dam. Almost.
> The black rock dam. Known to us bass guys as the “sandbox” that place is so small and the amount of boats sometimes is crazy. I stayed away till winter when no one would be there then ran up to the power plant water outlet to pick fish off in the warm discharge water. That plant shut down so I don’t hit that place any longer.
> A couple years ago in my little electric power only lake Jon boat on the green lane reservoir I pulled in a nice 5 pounder on my best jigging rod in about 15 feet of water. I build my own rods and I had a lot of time into that rod, it was a beauty. Not to mention the expensive bait caster on it. I wanted to take a pic of the fish so I slid the rod under my arm back toward the transom and unhooked the fish. Went to rig up again rod was gone. Yep right over the transom into the drink. I tried snagging for it for an hour. It still lays on the bottom as far as I know. This summer at nockamixon it was a windy day and a good chop, even on plane it was a rough ride. I came into the dock and didn’t realize my one rod got jostled and was sticking over the side of the boat. I couldn’t get to it and by the time I threw it in reverse, to late snapped rod on the dock🥲
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Today I'm more sitting back enjoying the warm weather more than hunting. I saw 3 deer, an 8 point and 2 does , but the wind is changing directions and is pretty bad now. 


When I first got out and it was still pitch black I heard the screams of coyotes all around me. It was kinda making me nervous because I have only 3 shots from my muzzleloader and a knife. I thought my hunting would be over before it started so I was supprised when I saw 3. 

i may just leave and go fishing with how nice it is


----------



## rogersb

Had 2 more come through and the lead doe busted me moving in the blind. Heading back in. Probably sit a couple hours later. Good luck to anyone still after them.


----------



## Mr. October

I had a parade of deer come by me this morning from moments after I got in the stand at 6:08 until 7:00. 5 minutes after legal shooting time, no more deer except for 2 small does that hung out most of the morning.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mr. October said:


> I had a parade of deer come by me this morning from moments after I got in the stand at 6:08 until 7:00. 5 minutes after legal shooting time, no more deer except for 2 small does that hung out most of the morning.


Decided to see if I could still ride…30 miles after focusing on hunting for last 6 weeks was enough for today…use it or lose it for sure.


----------



## dougell

Their red squirrels also bite the nads off the gray ones.


----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> Their red squirrels also bite the nads off the gray ones.


Shoot the red squirrel's off with a well placed .22 shot


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Shoot the red squirrel's off with a well placed .22 shot


That’s nuts!


----------



## CBB

Rural king plot seed on sale 60% of 3 PA properties and 1 MO property. Think we got enough lol?


----------



## LXhuntinPA

I picked up 4 bags of that Big Tine Mainevent at our local Tractor Supply back in November for $5.99 a bag. Contains pretty much what I mix already for my brassica plots. Can’t wait to get it in the ground this summer


----------



## ZDC

Decided that since I was good all year I'd treat myself to the Tikka I'd been eyeing up for a few months. 









It's the T3X Lite in .308


----------



## 13third

ZDC said:


> Decided that since I was good all year I'd treat myself to the Tikka I'd been eyeing up for a few months.
> View attachment 7767348
> 
> 
> It's the T3X Lite in .308


You’ll like it! I have one in a 300WSM. Things are shooters for sure. I reload and like to tinker to get the best shooting load outta my guns. Upset myself with my first load I worked up for my Tika. It shot good enough I tried no more. 








3 shot group @ 100 yards off the lead sled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

ZDC said:


> Decided that since I was good all year I'd treat myself to the Tikka I'd been eyeing up for a few months.
> View attachment 7767348
> 
> 
> It's the T3X Lite in .308


I’ve heard they are so accurate you could shoot the buttons off a fawn!

Nice gun, great caliber.


----------



## fap1800

I finished up my elk and I definitely won’t be quitting my day job. Fitting the leather was a PITA. There are a number of wrinkles I couldn’t work out, but overall it turned out well. I might need to find a smaller plaque since the rack stretches up above the rafters. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

ZDC said:


> Decided that since I was good all year I'd treat myself to the Tikka I'd been eyeing up for a few months.
> View attachment 7767348
> 
> 
> It's the T3X Lite in .308


I got the same one in olive green. Nice guns. I’m shooting federal terminal ascents out of it


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Nice gun, great caliber.


I've shot 8 deer with 308 Winchester and it continues to impress me.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

LetThemGrow said:


> Decided to see if I could still ride…30 miles after focusing on hunting for last 6 weeks was enough for today…use it or lose it for sure.


Almost like early spring with the weather we had today with more like it on the way. 

Took a ride on the bike this evening too but I didn't do no 30 miles , saw quite a few deer feeding away in several cut cornfields.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

If I ever commit to it, a 308 will be my next rifle. Closest I've come was about 6yrs ago when a co-worker of mine was thinking about selling some guns before he quit for a new job, the sob decided not to part with any of them unfortunately


----------



## 12-Ringer

He just can’t resist checking it out EVERY time he wanders into the basement….


----------



## CBB

12-Ringer said:


> He just can’t resist checking it out EVERY time he wanders into the basement….



did he retrieve it? If so hea admiring his mount! Lol


----------



## Mathias

Pulled a camera card yesterday close to home. Found 3 piles of scat that I’m sure are from a ‘Yote. First time seeing it here. No pics however.


----------



## jacobh

Love that pic Joe!!! Kota is following me around the house stalking because we’re headed to York today for a hunt. Went to Blue Marsh yesterday it was pretty busy and heard a total of 3 shots!!! Man once they stock it gets shot out immediately


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> He just can’t resist checking it out EVERY time he wanders into the basement….


I just showed my wife this pic. Still no dice. I’ve been begging for a pointer the past few months. Just beautiful dogs. Our GWP passed in February and we agreed we’d take a hiatus from dogs for a while. Not sure I agreed to “a while” being indefinitely. It might come down to one of those ask forgiveness later scenarios. It’ll be tough for her to hold her ground when it’s three against one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> He just can’t resist checking it out EVERY time he wanders into the basement….


" RingerCams - Keeping Your Eyes on the Prize!!! "


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Somebody kept their powder dry enough to fire, just heard a single shot near the river a few minutes ago.

Any of you guys go out today?


----------



## ZDC

AjPUNISHER said:


> Somebody kept their powder dry enough to fire, just heard a single shot near the river a few minutes ago.
> 
> Any of you guys go out today?


Would have loved too, I'll be out Monday though


----------



## AjPUNISHER

ZDC said:


> Would have loved too, I'll be out Monday though


I would have went out if the oldman wanted to. I fished him last night by saying it's not supposed to rain till the afternoon, but he showed no interest in the bait


----------



## nicko

I got out late this morning, closer to noon for a few hours. It was lightly raining on and off with heavy fog and a constant mist in the air. I have a leather lock cover that I kept in place the entire time. It did its job……at the end of the hunt, I fired the gun to unload, and it went off flawlessly..

there were multiple times I was ready to quit early. Just because the fog was so thick and visibility was so limited. But then I managed to kick one up out of the lautel. I watched the direction it ran so I angled out to see if I could hopefully catch up and after walking about 70 yards, I looked at my left, and it was staring at me out of the thicket. Only 40 yards which is well within my flintlock range but it was by itself and was just staring at me which had all the ear marks of being a button buck so I passed. Kicked three more up out of another strip of laurel and they were within 50 yards, but it was too thick and the fog too dense to even think about getting a shot off. one of them was very large bodied but could not tell if there were antlers or not.

also found a very fresh rub with the bark still laying on top of the leaves. Looks like it had just been made within the past 24 hours.

Not bad for the last hunt of the year.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I was gonna ask why it was your last hunt of the year, then my brain-fart ended


----------



## rogersb

I sat here at the house this morning but only saw squirrels and heard birds. This evening I tried to still hunt a property with the bow but didn't see anything. I did find an arrow I lost though so that's like putting money in my pocket.


----------



## ZDC

Can't believe it's December 32nd already


----------



## huntin_addict

Happy New Year folks, great way to start it, in a tree.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy New Year! Hopefully he is still here in 10 months…passed him when he had a full rack, glad he survived…anxious to see what he will become.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hope everyone’s year is full of health and prosperity….I can’t believe how fast the time goes by….


----------



## Mathias

I concur LTG.
I passed on this guy more than once ’last year’. May be tempting this season.


----------



## nicko

Deer hunters back bill changing opening day of deer season


A coalition of hunters and businesses across the state, including many in Chester County, are supporting legislation aimed at changing the opening day of deer season back to Monday. Pennsylvania has opened its rifle deer season on the Monday after Thanksgiving for over 60 years, that is until...




triblive.com


----------



## Mathias

Change it to Monday and take antlerless back to 3 days.
Close the extended shotgun season in special regs.


----------



## nicko

I’m not in favor of what is being proposed in the article. Just posted it up to share.


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Change it to Monday and take antlerless back to 3 days.
> Close the extended shotgun season in special regs.


Antlerless back a full week.,.Great back too Monday...Perfect....and close shotgun..in s-r


----------



## CBB

Not in favor at all….. I’ll leave it at that…

Brought in the new year right today. Wife and I out back cleaning up a spot for a food plot and found the first shed of 23


----------



## ZDC

I like how they do rifle season right now.

I think they should get rid of the youth and senior rifle season. You think any of those guys that go out then arnt going during regular rifle season.


----------



## jacobh

Get rid of early and late season hunting in SR. I could care less when rifle opens as I don’t hunt it in Pa but they have to stop the slaughter in our area


----------



## nicko

With hunter recruitment numbers going down every year, they are not going to take opportunities away from hunters in the form of fewer days and shortened seasons.


----------



## jacobh

Shame it’s all about the dollar and not about the animal. To me u attract more guys and youth with more game not less


----------



## Johnboy60

Figure out a way to shoot them from your cell phone and you’ll recruit all kinds of new “hunters”.


----------



## Mathias

Johnboy60 said:


> Figure out a way to shoot them from your cell phone and you’ll recruit all kinds of new “hunters”.


Lots of truth in that comment. Maybe try and get more women, frankly they exude more manly qualities than the average male today.


----------



## 13third

Mathias said:


> Lots of truth in that comment. Maybe try and get more women, frankly they exude more manly qualities than the average male today.


Maybe because 43.678% were born Barry, not Brenda?














Please note this was to be humorous. No statistics were used to provide this comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

13third said:


> Maybe because 43.678% were born Barry, not Brenda?
> Please note this was to be humorous. No statistics were used to provide this comment.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤣 Possibly quite accurate.
My sister is visiting over the holidays from SC. We went to Peddler’s Village at her request as it has been years. It was a mild day and packed. Watching the crowd simply solidified my above comment, so many men of all ages displaying effeminate traits. Wives with purple hair, children of questionable gender. 
No wonder hunting is a dying tradition, at least in these overpopulated areas of Pennsylvania.


----------



## nicko

My thoughts on the bill to change the opener of gun season back to Monday......


it won't happen (the PAGC is looking to increase opportunities for hunters.....not reduce them)
it's not the responsibility of hunters to be a revenue stream for businesses and seasons should not be set to accommodate the bottom lines of shops, restaurants, etc. (wasn't this one of the stances espoused by Sproulman?)
the bill is all about tradition and not based on deer management
PAGC has deer management goals and hunters are their #1 method of achieving these yearly goals (PAGC wants hunters to be successful)
huntable land disappears every year and when it's gone, it's not coming back.....and deer cannot be hunted on land that cannot be hunted......loss of available land requires more opportunities (ie - more tags and longer seasons) to meet harvest goals
turning the clock back to "the good ole' days" will turn the clock back to days of excessive deer numbers, increased browsing and competition for available food, degradation of habitat, and reduced health in the deer population as well as other game animals that rely on the same habitat and food sources


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> 🤣 Possibly quite accurate.
> My sister is visiting over the holidays from SC. We went to Peddler’s Village at her request as it has been years. It was a mild day and packed. Watching the crowd simply solidified my above comment, so many men of all ages displaying effeminate traits. Wives with purple hair, children of questionable gender.
> No wonder hunting is a dying tradition, at least in these overpopulated areas of Pennsylvania.


Sad state of affairs just about world wide these days.

As far as youth hunting and other special seasons. I say open sundays in every season to youth only. Gives the kids in sports and other extracurricular activities the chance to hunt more than the few days they normally get. If they want new hunters they need to do more then add seasons for guys that already hunt. More seasons equals more money not new hunters.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> My thoughts on the bill to change the opener of gun season back to Monday......
> 
> 
> it won't happen (the PAGC is looking to increase opportunities for hunters.....not reduce them)
> it's not the responsibility of hunters to be a revenue stream for businesses and seasons should not be set to accommodate the bottom lines of shops, restaurants, etc. (wasn't this one of the stances espoused by Sproulman?)
> the bill is all about tradition and not based on deer management
> PAGC has deer management goals and hunters are their #1 method of achieving these yearly goals (PAGC wants hunters to be successful)
> huntable land disappears every year and when it's gone, it's not coming back.....and deer cannot be hunted on land that cannot be hunted......loss of available land requires more opportunities (ie - more tags and longer seasons) to meet harvest goals
> turning the clock back to "the good ole' days" will turn the clock back to days of excessive deer numbers, increased browsing and competition for available food, degradation of habitat, and reduced health in the deer population as well as other game animals that rely on the same habitat and food sources


 Exactly what are the good old days to you? The 1990’s 😁


----------



## rogersb

I am looking forward to archery not closing statewide from October through January and semi rifles being legal for big game 😎


----------



## jacobh

Nick but opportunity is dwindling when deer herd is down. U can hunt more days but see less animals isn’t benefitting anyone. U can’t sell a product with zero inventory


----------



## jg420

Deer herd dwindling? Where’s that at? I hunt 3B, 5C/D. Plenty of deer.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> I’m not in favor of what is being proposed in the article. Just posted it up to share.


I actually liked the Monday opener better for personal reasons. I miss the time over the weekend of getting caught up with friends I mostly don't see the rest of the year. I also don't like rushing away first thing Friday morning to get to camp, and get stands setup for Saturday morning. (With bear season all week before I'm not willing to set them up earlier.)

That said, our camp had dwindled to basically 4 of us. We had added one person. The last two years we haven't had a free bed in camp and had to look for overflow parking. We've added at least 4 new hunters to camp . . like just got their first license new . . . because of the Saturday opener and first legal Sunday.


----------



## jacobh

jg420 said:


> Deer herd dwindling? Where’s that at? I hunt 3B, 5C/D. Plenty of deer.


My area in 5c is way down from what it used to be. I’m sure I’ll catch flack for saying it but it’s the truth.


----------



## Mr. October

I think the biggest mistake we make these days with new hunters of all ages . . and you see it _all the time_ . . . we send them out with experienced hunters who have done all the work. Thye've scouted or know where to go to see deer, they take every effort to make the new hunter comfortable in the woods . . blinds, heaters, snacks or games for the youngsters. We have special seasons to make it easy to kill that first deer. All under the premise of "Just get them that first deer and they'll be hooked." But they don't get hooked. They mostly get bored and bewildered. Most don't stay in the game long enough to hunt on their own and if they do they are turned loose without even a vague inkling of how to go find a good spot to hunt.

I'm not sure how we fix that. I, like many, grew up in an era without internet. We spent time outside and not in front of a video game. We wanted to go find game. My Dad was a duck hunter. He didn't have the vaguest inkling about deer hunting and wasn't really the least bit interested. My cousin and I winged it. We read magazines, listened intently to advice from older hunters, and slowly, over time, learned to hunt ourselves because we WANTED to. I don't see that same desire in kids today. WE want kids to hunt with us and they, for the most part, gamely go along and humor us but would almost always be somewhere else where gratification is more instant and takes less work. They get a trophy from the soccer league if they ware terrible. They always make the baseball team even if they don't get a hit all year. They get a medal for finishing even the shortest foot race. But they might wait in the woods for hours and not even see a deer. And of course it's all about deer. We don't take kids squirrel, or duck hunting anymore.

I know. I'm an old fuddy duddy but you can't MAKE kids want to hunt no matter how many seasons there are. Also, how come kids automatically pick up a cross bow? I had my first hunting bow and age 12 or 13. Loved archery! I don't see that happening with kids now. It's whatever is easiest. Hunting isn't easy. We will never replace ourselves as long as we are dishonest with youngsters and as long as they don't WANT to become hunters.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick but opportunity is dwindling when deer herd is down. U can hunt more days but see less animals isn’t benefitting anyone. U can’t sell a product with zero inventory


I think deer numbers are specific to the area that you hunt Scott. There are plenty of deer up in Potter 3A. Plenty of deer in the corner of 5C we hunt in Berks. 
.


----------



## jacobh

Another reason I liked county specific tags. Not sure how many here remember unlimited doe tags in Montgomery and Chester counties for many years. They destroyed the herd to make room for housing


----------



## nicko

If you lived near or occasionally passed through Valley Forge national park, the deer population in the late 80s to 90s to early 2000s was ridiculous. Deer were literally everywhere… 20 yards away from people walking on the paved paths right along the edge of route 23. It was nothing to drive through there and see 50 deer on their feet in the middle of the day. The park service brought sharpshooters in under the cloak of darkness and quickly took care of that situation, but that was a microcosm of what was going on throughout the entire state… Way too many deer, inadequate habitat, competing for the limited amount of food and available browse. 

I like seeing deer as much as anybody but seeing 30 to 50 deer a day where only two of them are bucks with spikes or four points is not a deer herd I would want to see again.

Can’t speak for others but I can say the deer we see and kill up in Potter are just bigger and healthier deer… definitely different than the deer we killed when I first started hunting up there in 2000.


----------



## jacobh

Yes again u can look at parks for numbers but that’s not actual numbers that can be hunted. If we base everything off park numbers those 70k tags won’t touch a single deer ear from valley forge park. All they’re doing is killing deer that are actually that are huntable. Maybe they should open valley forge to controlled hunts?? Nope they hire sharp shooters to whack them. So on top of the 70k doe tags they issued thousands more deer died in that area. Again yes there are deer in this area still but each year is less and less. People say less hunters because there are less shots opening day. Maybe it’s less shots because there are less deer


----------



## nicko

And that’s part of the issue Scott… numbers of deer on land that cannot be hunted. And you can’t make a national park open up to hunting and you can’t make landowners open their land to hunting. So all you can do is increase the length of seasons, increase the number of tags available, and give hunters more time to try to kill deer on the land that can be hunted


----------



## jacobh

But when u base tag numbers on deer that can’t be hunted u wipe out the herd that can be hunted. Saying there’s 2000 deer in VF and u print tags to kill those deer but don’t give access how can they expect deer numbers to improve?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> But when u base tag numbers on deer that can’t be hunted u wipe out the herd that can be hunted. Saying there’s 2000 deer in VF and u print tags to kill those deer but don’t give access how can they expect deer numbers to improve?


I would say at this point that they’ve reached a balance point, and now is just maintaining a stable population that allows the habitat to recover and support the herd.


----------



## huntin_addict

Mathias said:


> Change it to Monday and take antlerless back to 3 days.
> Close the extended shotgun season in special regs.


I agree with the opener on Monday, but not your other talking points.


----------



## ZDC

I almost can't believe it's 2023 , I swear it was 2018 like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Mr. October

Last day off before the grind begins for 2023. I'm going to NJ to sit in a tree for a couple hours before taking my stands down there.


----------



## Johnboy60

Heading to stand in few minutes hoping for a little New Years luck.


----------



## nicko




----------



## nicko




----------



## ZDC

Rain, fog and it's warm, how nice. 

Saw 2 does on the walk in at 15 yards. Was in a standoff for 30 minutes with them before they walked off. Needed just 10 more until shooting light. They walked off, so hopefully they move through the valley below me


----------



## rogersb

Squirrels everywhere for me, but someone close by just got a shot off.


----------



## Mr. October

I had a nice doe and 3 doe fawns come in and hang out under me for 20 minutes. Were I in need of meat I’d have taken action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7768981
> 
> Rain, fog and it's warm, how nice.
> 
> Saw 2 does on the walk in at 15 yards. Was in a standoff for 30 minutes with them before they walked off. Needed just 10 more until shooting light. They walked off, so hopefully they move through the valley below me


Interesting sight alignment on that smoke pole.


----------



## nicko

Ran into the two sheep again


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Another reason I liked county specific tags. Not sure how many here remember unlimited doe tags in Montgomery and Chester counties for many years. They destroyed the herd to make room for housing


I honestly don't care what they do with anything anymore.I've seen the hunting improve along with our opportunities over the past 30+ years.With the exception of small game,everything else is much better today vs 30 years ago.Hunter participation is dropping like a rock so I only see more opportunities in the future.I'm a weekend warrior that tries to steal a few hours every weekend to be in the woods.There really isn't any change they can make that would have a big impact on me.


----------



## jacobh

In your area maybe it dropped I just drove by local gamelands near me and there has to be 20+ cars. Anyone who knows the gamelands in linfield know how small it is and it’s packed!!! There is no lack of hunters in our area. Years ago guys shot out the mountains then they lowered tag numbers and let the herd come back. Just don’t understand why they won’t allow that down here


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Ran into the two sheep again
> 
> View attachment 7768988
> View attachment 7768989


Would have been gyros for me 😂


----------



## dougell

With DMAP,there's essentially unlimited tags up here.My son and I killed 9 deer this year which is the fewest number of deer we've ever killed in a single year.What we lack is hunters and what we have is hundreds of thousands of acres of land open to hunting.Hunters never did and never will control deer numbers up here.It's all up to the habitat.The SRA's have very unigue situations and the goal will never be geared towards hunter satisfaction.It's about reducing human conflict and that will never change.


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Interesting sight alignment on that smoke pole.


Yeah when sighting it in a kept bumping them over and was like , " seriously, Im bout to out of room". Shoots well , but the sights are weird now, it feels comfortable to shoulder and look through them though.


----------



## Mathias

@jacobh we live in a grossly overpopulated area. Crowds are a given.
I haven’t even looked at the pheasant season dates, still open? If so, I’ll try up state this week.


----------



## dougell

The areas around here that get stocked also get hit very hard.The good thing is,there's so much land that it's easy to get away from people.It wasn't raining Sat morning so I hit SGL 44 with my dog around noon.There was one Truck when I pulled in.It was a teenage girl all by herself with three GSP's.Pretty refreshing sight.A hundred yards from the truck,the skies opened up and it poured.


----------



## ZDC

I'll probably head to the farm and hunt doves after flintlock is over. There are so many out there. I could go with the .22 or 20 gauge and probably bag out with them and squirrels.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> In your area maybe it dropped I just drove by local gamelands near me and there has to be 20+ cars. Anyone who knows the gamelands in linfield know how small it is and it’s packed!!! There is no lack of hunters in our area. Years ago guys shot out the mountains then they lowered tag numbers and let the herd come back. Just don’t understand why they won’t allow that down here


The linfield game lands get more crowded every year. I don’t even bother going there anymore except to run our dog on Sunday morning sometimes.

Thankful we have our lease up in potter where I can escape to get away from the compressed craziness down here.


----------



## jacobh

10:30 don’t think there’s a lack of hunters here


----------



## LetThemGrow

But I thought everyone says more hunters and people involved in the outdoors is a good thing?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> 10:30 don’t think there’s a lack of hunters here


Yeah,that's crazy.I wouldn't even hunt if I had to deal with that.There really isn't much anybody can do about it if there's a high population and a limited amount of property.


----------



## dougell

LetThemGrow said:


> But I thought everyone says more hunters and people involved in the outdoors is a good thing?


It is.Just not all in the same spot.


----------



## nicko

Hard to believe guys actually want to hunt in an environment like that.


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> But I thought everyone says more hunters and people involved in the outdoors is a good thing?


 There arnt enough hunters until you see someone else on public land 😉


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Hard to believe guys actually want to hunt in an environment like that.


I bet I haven't seen a guy on public land in well over 5 years while deer hunting until this past year.I see trucks parked but never actually run into another hunter actually in the woods.Last year Seneca resource sold one of my favorite spots to Lyme timber company who leased it out.Not wanting to lose access,I leased it with a couple buddy's and 13 other guys.Let me tell you,these guys hunt their arses off and most of them have kids,which is nice to see.This is a big(1500 acres) fairly remote area with multiple clearcuts and choked with laurel.Every where you go,there's a stand and camera.I've never seen anything like it.It's nice having access to the gates but I liked hunting it much better when it was open to the public and DMAP'd.Last I heard there were 13 bucks and I have no idea how many doe killed so far this year.


----------



## Billy H

Who wouldn’t be bow hunting today?


----------



## dougell

Rained like a bugger all day here.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm back home near Reading from NJ and it started raining here a little while ago. I had a constant parade of deer this morning in NJ. Very unusual for our property this time of year. Or at least it used to be. The only antlers I saw was a half-racked, spiky 4 point chasing a doe and a little tiny Y buck.


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> Yeah,that's crazy.I wouldn't even hunt if I had to deal with that.There really isn't much anybody can do about it if there's a high population and a limited amount of property.


Now imagine 70k doe tags a year here and longer seasons. See my complaint??


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7769295
> 
> Who wouldn’t be bow hunting today?











ZDC


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Now imagine 70k doe tags a year here and longer seasons. See my complaint??


I still think the main problem is being stuck on 13 acres as hunting public land down there appears to be a zoo.God bless you because I couldn't live in that enviroment.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7769327
> 
> ZDC


Funny looking BOW 😝


----------



## nicko

70,000 does sound like a lot of tags but WMU 5C is made up of sections of 5-6 different counties.


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7769295
> 
> Who wouldn’t be bow hunting today?


Good too see Bill,,,Good luck


----------



## ZDC

Billy H said:


> Funny looking BOW 😝


It's a high tech modern powder bow. It's like one of those air bows but it says BOOM


----------



## jacobh

dougell said:


> I still think the main problem is being stuck on 13 acres as hunting public land down there appears to be a zoo.God bless you because I couldn't live in that enviroment.


I hear ya Doug. I have a couple small properties but all the private is just like the gamelands anymore. If they let u hunt there’s others there too. Then u have the guys who sneak!!! Guys say u need to drive then and explore issue is if I want to hunt after work I can’t travel far so I try to stick around home. There’s deer here but not near what it used to be with all these guys around here


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> 70,000 does sound like a lot of tags but WMU 5C is made up of sections of 5-6 different counties.
> 
> View attachment 7769341


I know it’s large but they did shrink it a year or 2 ago too. The number of hunters in our area is amazing to say the least. So many hunters so a lot of tags get filled.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I know it’s large but they did shrink it a year or 2 ago too. The number of hunters in our area is amazing to say the least. So many hunters so a lot of tags get filled.


If I recall correctly, the land they took out of 5C was reconfigured as part of 5B and they reduced the 5C tags by 20K. 

Yeah, a lot of hunters around here and not much available land to hunt.


----------



## ZDC

Saw 2 this evening one way out of range at 5 and another that was probably 15 yards just a few minutes after legal shooting ended.


----------



## 13third

nicko said:


> Hard to believe guys actually want to hunt in an environment like that.


I concur. However I thought the same thing looking at your predawn pic overlooking the metropolitan area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Shoving off for a solo Potter trip on Thursday morning with the flinty. 2.5 days to fill one of my two 3A tags or my buck tag. Looking forward to seeing nobody but the front desk worker at the hotel and the workers at Sheetz.


----------



## nicko

13third said:


> I concur. However I thought the same thing looking at your predawn pic overlooking the metropolitan area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No lineup of cars there but it is a bit of an anamoly.......a mountain in the middle of suburbia. You take what you can get in 5C.......have had running permission on this mountain since the early 2000s and we can get on deer and put meat in the freezers.


----------



## 13third

ZDC said:


> There arnt enough hunters until you see someone else on public land [emoji6]


Disagree! I hunt state game lands and in 36 years of hunting this property I’ve seen 6 other hunters. I almost feel violated when I do see another hunter lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I got out of the blind at 9 and around 9:30 while I was having breakfast I watched what turned out to be 10 antlerless filter through. I hopped in the shower and when I got out a spike was harassing them and pushed 5 of those antlerless past my blind. Around 3:30 while I was doing some other chores I watched a handful of antlerless walk past my blind. I'll get back out for a few hours this week but doubtful I'll have the opportunities I would have had today.


----------



## rogersb

13third said:


> Disagree! I hunt state game lands and in 36 years of hunting this property I’ve seen 6 other hunters. I almost feel violated when I do see another hunter lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's exactly what ZDC meant.


----------



## Billy H

ZDC said:


> It's a high tech modern powder bow. It's like one of those air bows but it says BOOM


 I went through a flintlock phase for a couple years back in the day. Got to be more of a pain in the arse than anything. Sold most of my stuff. I did have two pounds of powder hanging around in a shed for over 20 years. Finally went out on a rainy day this past summer and dumped it in my septic field.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Rained like a bugger all day here.


Yep, all I got was soaked. Pan powder kept turning to paste. Evening sit kinda sucked as well.


----------



## ZDC

13third said:


> Disagree! I hunt state game lands and in 36 years of hunting this property I’ve seen 6 other hunters. I almost feel violated when I do see another hunter lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I mean l, unless you don't think that the decrease in hunters is a bad thing


----------



## CBB

Pulled 6 cards yesterday that haven’t been pulled in a range from Oct 29 through the end of rifle. Last 2 days of archery I was just in the wrong trees….


----------



## Mathias

If anyone is interested In super high quality 8x32 binos, I posted my Meopta Meostars in the sale ads. Better price for local sale.
*Joe*- remove this if not authorized.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well it happened to me....hadn't had a check in from one of my Reveals since 12/28 so I decided to hike up to check it our before heading into the office this morning and all that I found was my cut Python cable at the base of the tree....not sure how/why I didn't get a pic/vid of the theft....that's another issue altogether I guess. Really sucks, been frequenting this public land spot for about 2.5 years and have NEVER seen a human or evidence of human intrusion in the area. I am not so naive to think any parcel in Chester County is 'secret', but I had always felt good heading back there.....I guess nothing is sacred anymore...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> If anyone is interested In super high quality 8x32 binos, I posted my Meopta Meostars in the sale ads. Better price for local sale.
> *Joe*- remove this if not authorized.


You're good...you referred folks to classifieds...all on the up and up


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Well it happened to me....hadn't had a check in from one of my Reveals since 12/28 so I decided to hike up to check it our before heading into the office this morning and all that I found was my cut Python cable at the base of the tree....not sure how/why I didn't get a pic/vid of the theft....that's another issue altogether I guess. Really sucks, been frequenting this public land spot for about 2.5 years and have NEVER seen a human or evidence of human intrusion in the area. I am not so naive to think any parcel in Chester County is 'secret', but I had always felt good heading back there.....I guess nothing is sacred anymore...


Joe, can you contact Reveal, have them watch the serial number of that camera to see if it gets reactivated under a new account?


----------



## jacobh

12-Ringer said:


> Well it happened to me....hadn't had a check in from one of my Reveals since 12/28 so I decided to hike up to check it our before heading into the office this morning and all that I found was my cut Python cable at the base of the tree....not sure how/why I didn't get a pic/vid of the theft....that's another issue altogether I guess. Really sucks, been frequenting this public land spot for about 2.5 years and have NEVER seen a human or evidence of human intrusion in the area. I am not so naive to think any parcel in Chester County is 'secret', but I had always felt good heading back there.....I guess nothing is sacred anymore...


Yep another reason I don’t hunt public. Full of Jack wagons!!! Sorry to hear about it and it’s only going to get worse. People really need a foot in the azz but u can’t touch them


----------



## dougell

WOW.I actually feel bad for you guys.I've had bear destroy cameras and squirrels chew up seat tree stand cushions but I've never had anything stolen.At least we can shoots the bears and squirrels.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Joe, can you contact Reveal, have them watch the serial number of that camera to see if it gets reactivated under a new account?


Perhaps, that’s an idea. Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> WOW.I actually feel bad for you guys.I've had bear destroy cameras and squirrels chew up seat tree stand cushions but I've never had anything stolen.At least we can shoots the bears and squirrels.


all the years that I’ve run cameras, and especially with the sheer number of cameras I’ve run at times; this is only the second one I’ve ever had gone missing on public land. I did have one girl missing on private land, one time, but I was able to recover that one.


----------



## schrockbobby

Hoping to fill doe tags before the season closes. Got my buck already, need more meat


----------



## ZDC

Legend had it that flintlocks don't work in the rain. Hopefully I get a chance to find out this evening.


----------



## Mathias

Ever since, I’ve felt compelled to try a flinter.


----------



## hobbs4421

ZDC said:


> Decided that since I was good all year I'd treat myself to the Tikka I'd been eyeing up for a few months.
> View attachment 7767348
> 
> 
> It's the T3X Lite in .308


I have that one in 3006 and it’s a great rifle! I love mine!


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> 🤣 Possibly quite accurate.
> My sister is visiting over the holidays from SC. We went to Peddler’s Village at her request as it has been years. It was a mild day and packed. Watching the crowd simply solidified my above comment, so many men of all ages displaying effeminate traits. Wives with purple hair, children of questionable gender.
> No wonder hunting is a dying tradition, at least in these overpopulated areas of Pennsylvania.


Sad and true! The world is going down hill fast. I feel bad for my kids who are young and stuck in the public education system since we can’t afford to put em in private school. All we can do is teach em right, model good Godly behavior and do a lot of praying!


----------



## dougell

Spend as much time with them as you possibly can,make them work for things,don't be afraid to hurt their feelings and you'll be fine.I've essentially lost my mind over what's happening in this country.Years ago I learned that the only control I really had was over my own kids.In the end,it's kind of a fun social experiment lol.


----------



## nicko

I’m pretty late to the game on this and particularly at this time of season but I picked up a reveal tactacam pro today. I remember there was a sticky thread on these cameras for a while. Wondering if it’s still out there somewhere?


----------



## Mathias

In the game camera sub-section.


----------



## nicko

Not sure if anybody else seeing it but I have noticed an uptick in roadkilled deer the past couple days.

Far tail end rut activity???


----------



## AjPUNISHER

My bil had his first quality chance of 22' at a legal buck on Saturday morn... but missed him!

Raining here all day, took a bike ride this evening and looked for deer along the way. Didn't see a one but couldn't see 50yds with all the fog in few fields either.


----------



## andymick32

hobbs4421 said:


> I have that one in 3006 and it’s a great rifle! I love mine!


Good choice. I have the same gun as well in 308. Only gripe is the two position safety.


----------



## andymick32

Anyone have experience with decoys? Trying to decide between 2D and 3D. I have the Montana buck/doe set or Primos Scar to choose from. Returning one of them.


----------



## Jerred44

andymick32 said:


> Anyone have experience with decoys? Trying to decide between 2D and 3D. I have the Montana buck/doe set or Primos Scar to choose from. Returning one of them.


iv never used one in pa, but i love the montana decoys iv killed several bucks using them


----------



## jacobh

andymick32 said:


> Good choice. I have the same gun as well in 308. Only gripe is the two position safety.


zDC here’s mine in 308. Great shooting guns. Really smooth


----------



## Mathias

Long time back, I used a Montana 2D decoy one afternoon. It began to rain, which promptly froze on my stand/sticks and caused me to ground hunt. I sat in a Scotch pine thicket next to a small orchard. A giant buck, to this day one














of if not the biggest I’ve seen while afield, fed on apples. Then spotted my deke. I proceeded to shoot and hit a tree branch I failed to recognize as a problem. I was shooting off my knees. He was at one time so close I could count his whiskers and see his breath. Still sickens me to this day when I think how I blew that opportunity. Still have the deke, but I cut the antlers off and now it’s a doe (apparently I was ahead of my time) It routinely brings in bucks, never one of that caliber again.


----------



## Mathias

Killed this one the second time he came in to the deke.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Killed this one the second time he came in to the deke.
> View attachment 7770370


Mud on his antler tips, he didn't go far 

Looks tasty


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have had a lot of great experiences with dekes, but only ever killed a good buck over one in KS. Have had several come in using them in 5C, just never one that I wanted to shoot.

I used the standard hard shell flambeau doe that I retrofitted with a set of sheds, replaced the tail with a white feather boa from amazon...thing got crushed several times....the most productive sets were always with two dekes...I would use my 3d target with the legs removed as a bedded doe and have the buck standing guard facing the doe about 5-7 yards away from the bedded doe and then I would be set 25-30 yards downwind from that set...can't tell you how many buck and doe would circle downwind (between me and the set) to check it out. It is a lot of work, but always fun!


----------



## hobbs4421

nicko said:


> Not sure if anybody else seeing it but I have noticed an uptick in roadkilled deer the past couple days.
> 
> Far tail end rut activity???


I’ve seen a few dead does on the side of the road


----------



## jacobh

hobbs4421 said:


> I’ve seen a few dead does on the side of the road


Deer drives?


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Deer drives?


Possibly many factors but you can't discount changing food sources.Less food means deer on their feet searching more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

When I stopped up yesterday to grab my cam that was missing, there wasn't a single shred of fresh sign and this in an area that was saturated less than 30-days ago. They are resilient creatures who have an uncanny ability to be where they need to be when they need to be there....certainly much more evident in the northern tier simply because of the room to roam...in these parts they literally have to risk their lives crossing the immense network of highways and byways to travel a mile or two to a new food source. I can tell you this, when they cut the corn at Ludwigs corner, those fields were LOADED every night for about a week to 10-days...now, not so much. They know what they're doing.


----------



## vonfoust

I've had two cameras stolen on private ground. One was a homebrew that I know a turkey hunter wandered into while trespassing, probably got flashed in the face prior to sunup by an S600. Kinda hard to ignore the sun flashing in your face when you know you are somewhere you aren't supposed to be, probably was blinded for a little bit  . Interestingly enough, the camera reappeared on that same tree a few weeks later after I had gone to all the camps in the area and let them know I was on the lookout for the camera that my son had made as a project. The best part was the SD card was missing but there is an internal memory that would store a couple pictures. I have the inside of an older, beat up Jeep Grand Cherokee and the keys, standard transmission, and boots.
Another had quad tracks right up to the tree, backing up, and leaving. Never got that one back. I think things have gotten better in our area with the advent of cell cams and GPS/OnX stuff available.


----------



## nicko

I know deer on our potter lease tend to hit fern roots in the late season but an area in the timber that is all churned up may have been done by only a few deer and the sign may be days to a week old. I've got a few areas of reliability to zone in on and some others to check out tomorrow. Looking forward to challenge.


----------



## dougell

Yep,especially in the northern tier,a good spot one week can be a total bust the next week.That's why sightings are never a good indicator of how many deer are around.


----------



## 13third

Finally time for some fun hunting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

12-Ringer said:


> I have had a lot of great experiences with dekes, but only ever killed a good buck over one in KS. Have had several come in using them in 5C, just never one that I wanted to shoot.
> 
> I used the standard hard shell flambeau doe that I retrofitted with a set of sheds, replaced the tail with a white feather boa from amazon...thing got crushed several times....the most productive sets were always with two dekes...I would use my 3d target with the legs removed as a bedded doe and have the buck standing guard facing the doe about 5-7 yards away from the bedded doe and then I would be set 25-30 yards downwind from that set...can't tell you how many buck and doe would circle downwind (between me and the set) to check it out. It is a lot of work, but always fun!


I've had similar luck with this approach. I'll take the legs and antlers off of my GlenDel 3-D and pair it with my Primos Scarface. I still haven't figured out a way to quietly deploy the plastic Primos, so I've considered switching to a Montana. One thing I've learned is that decoy hunting can escalate things in a hurry, so it's best to be on the ready with multiple shooting lanes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I rarely use them in the woods anymore for that reason. The absolute best and most consistent 'luck' I have is when they can be seen from a distance. Movement is less important, in the woods, movement is a key that is why I replaced the tail wiht a white feather boa and clipped small pieces of the boa and tacked them to the ears. Even the slightest of breezes in the hardwoods had the white 'tail' and 'ears' moving all over the place and that was a game changer, however, in the hardwoods, they always seemed to approach more than in smaller open spaces like food plots or field edges. One of my most prefered sets is an inside edge that is created by a hedgerow/shelter-belt where the set can be seen from a long distance, but is close to cover (for me and them). Once set it is time for the heavy horns...you have to give them a reason to come look, especially if you haven't scouted recently and aren't sure they travel the area. I have had deer in PA come from more than 500 yards away once they saw the deke set. It's certainly exciting.


----------



## vonfoust

Ok, how are you guys carrying two decoys in? I don't even carry arrows sometimes, mostly on accident though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

the 3d target was easy, it was quiet and I didn't use legs, laid it on the ground two slip knots on opposite ends of 6' rope and I could throw it over my shoulder and adjust to where I needed it...the flambeau was a pain, I would assemble at the vehicle (except ears and tail) and carry it over both shoulders with feet pointing forward and the body resting on my climbers as I carried it...VERY tough when I hit the woods as I usually had to take it off of my shoulders because it would be in the overhead branches making all sorts of noise....then I carried it in front of me with the back up agains my chest and feet pointed straight out in front...can't imagine what I must have looked like


----------



## andymick32

My plan is to use it on a field edge only. Its a large field that deer are always in, but a lot of the time they are too far away for an archery shot. I grunted in a nice 9 pt for my 7 year old this fall that came out of the woods into the field, but he got skittish when he didn't see the buck that made the noise. Seems to me there are pros and cons of each, obviously the the 2D is lighter and takes up less space, easier to carry. 3D, more space, pain to carry but looks like a deer from all angles.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I plan to add a decoy next year and believe I will go with a 3D model but my plan is to have it "back there" stashed inside a blind so I just have to deploy when I set up. If I was transporting I'd go 2d


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Go figure I couldn’t hunt tonight….


----------



## nicko

Eeny meeny miney moe…I’m gonna shoot this here doe


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Eeny meeny miney moe…I’m gonna shoot this here doe


Meanwhile ZDC is looking for buttons….😂


----------



## ZDC

LetThemGrow said:


> Meanwhile ZDC is looking for buttons….😂


Hey, this Saturday marks 1 month clean ( I think I'll celebrate with some venison steaks 😉) 

Since my last " harsh interaction" with BBs I have passed up on 2 that I could confirm as BBs. 

Things are going well 🤣


----------



## Jerred44

going out tomorrow evening for the last sit of the year, would love some more meat for the freezer


----------



## Mr. October

Jerred44 said:


> going out tomorrow evening for the last sit of the year, would love some more meat for the freezer


I packed my gear away after hunting NJ on Monday. After 2 days of a deer parade and realizing I wasn't planning on shooting anything else I decided to start focusing on other things for now. But I hope those that still have freezer space and unfilled tags find some success.


----------



## Mathias

They make a decoy suitable for all of ”us” today…..


----------



## Schleprock1

Mathias said:


> They make a decoy suitable for all of ”us” today…..
> View attachment 7771251


Spots and antlers! He's going to be a monster!
First thought was that's a decoy for coyote hunting.


----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> They make a decoy suitable for all of ”us” today…..
> View attachment 7771251


Perfect for bringing in big mama during the pre rut ! 😃


----------



## TauntoHawk

Schleprock1 said:


> Spots and antlers! He's going to be a monster!
> First thought was that's a decoy for coyote hunting.


I'm done with deer but plan to try my hand at coyote and nest predators before turkey season. The majority of my pictures the last 2 weeks have been coyote, fox, and raccoons. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I haven't trapped in years.The fur just isn't worth my time.If you want to eliminate some *****,just grab a few dogproofs.A caveman can catch *****.


----------



## Mr. October

Anyone getting out in the woods for the squirrel rut? I could have just limited out when a "herd" ran through the front yard chasing, presumably, a "hot doe".


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I haven't trapped in years.The fur just isn't worth my time.If you want to eliminate some ***,just grab a few dogproofs.A caveman can catch ***.


Fur prices are below the toilet somewhere. Coyote had been worth something until Canada Goose caved and stopped using real coyote fur. Otherwise the market was exports to Russia which has come to a screeching halt since the war in Ukraine.


----------



## nicko

Got up here in Potter about 12:30. Hung a camera in a churned up area with a lot of sign. Did some speed scouting and settled in for the final hour on the food plot …. which looks like it doubles as a toilet for the deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck! Hope ur hunting isn’t as crappy as your plot. 😎


----------



## ZDC

Mr. October said:


> Anyone getting out in the woods for the squirrel rut? I could have just limited out when a "herd" ran through the front yard chasing, presumably, a "hot doe".


Make sure to bring your squirrel calls😂


----------



## 12-Ringer

VERY INTERESTING situation today....I decided to cut out early and take advantage of the global warming effects in the area and hike the property where my camera disappeared from.....guess what I found leaning up against the base of the tree where my camera had originally been tethered....give up....my camera...along with this note.."SRY man don't know what I was thinking".....interestingly enough the 32gb memory card was erased though and I don't ever pull it, I have it set on loop.

Isn't the Powerball or Mega Millions, but something......makes me wonder about what I've shared about the cam going missing and who I've shared it with...I mean I was pretty p.o.'d and plenty of folks at work and the township building knew why....I know another member who frequents this thread is having a similar issue in the same 'general' area....wonder if he'll be as LUCKY???


----------



## nicko

Had one deer right at the end of the day at the other end of the food plot I was sitting… Did a big loop around to try to catch up to it but the wind was all wrong and it started blowing when I was about 70 yards away.

As soon as I pulled in front of the hotel at 5:30 PM, my cell phone started chirping left and right with notifications from the Tactacam Reveal put in the woods this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias

Got ‘yotes?


----------



## Mathias




----------



## ZDC

Mathias said:


> Got ‘yotes?
> View attachment 7771850
> View attachment 7771851
> View attachment 7771852
> View attachment 7771852
> View attachment 7771853


Not that many


----------



## ZDC

12-Ringer said:


> VERY INTERESTING situation today....I decided to cut out early and take advantage of the global warming effects in the area and hike the property where my camera disappeared from.....guess what I found leaning up against the base of the tree where my camera had originally been tethered....give up....my camera...along with this note.."SRY man don't know what I was thinking".....interestingly enough the 32gb memory card was erased though and I don't ever pull it, I have it set on loop.
> 
> Isn't the Powerball or Mega Millions, but something......makes me wonder about what I've shared about the cam going missing and who I've shared it with...I mean I was pretty p.o.'d and plenty of folks at work and the township building knew why....I know another member who frequents this thread is having a similar issue in the same 'general' area....wonder if he'll be as LUCKY???


Glad you got your camera back and glad the guy had a change in heart. 

If I was you I'd still want to know who took it.


----------



## phatkaw

Hey guys I'm pretty new here and just found this thread.
I'm from Northern Butler Co.
Just figured I'd say howdy...

Been bowhunting for 35 years and I love archery as much now as I did at any time in my life.


----------



## superslamsam

Wel


phatkaw said:


> Hey guys I'm pretty new here and just found this thread.
> I'm from Northern Butler Co.
> Just figured I'd say howdy...
> 
> Been bowhunting for 35 years and I love archery as much now as I did at any time in my life.


Welcome! I'm not too far away in Armstrong county. How did you do this year?


----------



## phatkaw

superslamsam said:


> Wel
> 
> Welcome! I'm not too far away in Armstrong county. How did you do this year?


Not to bad...














I took my old job back this summer and knew I'd only have Saturdays to hunt so I didn't really have time to hold-out for a BIG buck but I had fun when I was out and probably appreciated my time more.
The buck on the left was in New York...


----------



## full moon64

12-Ringer said:


> VERY INTERESTING situation today....I decided to cut out early and take advantage of the global warming effects in the area and hike the property where my camera disappeared from.....guess what I found leaning up against the base of the tree where my camera had originally been tethered....give up....my camera...along with this note.."SRY man don't know what I was thinking".....interestingly enough the 32gb memory card was erased though and I don't ever pull it, I have it set on loop.
> 
> Isn't the Powerball or Mega Millions, but something......makes me wonder about what I've shared about the cam going missing and who I've shared it with...I mean I was pretty p.o.'d and plenty of folks at work and the township building knew why....I know another member who frequents this thread is having a similar issue in the same 'general' area....wonder if he'll be as LUCKY???


That’s why I never post kills or anything I see,,I had best hunting land growing up , got ruined by people knowing I killed monster deer every year,,in NJ.
I had the best 20 acres that bordered a refuge between between biggest Gamelands in North Jersey..
Not bragging, just was Blessed ,,


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> VERY INTERESTING situation today....I decided to cut out early and take advantage of the global warming effects in the area and hike the property where my camera disappeared from.....guess what I found leaning up against the base of the tree where my camera had originally been tethered....give up....my camera...along with this note.."SRY man don't know what I was thinking".....interestingly enough the 32gb memory card was erased though and I don't ever pull it, I have it set on loop.
> 
> Isn't the Powerball or Mega Millions, but something......makes me wonder about what I've shared about the cam going missing and who I've shared it with...I mean I was pretty p.o.'d and plenty of folks at work and the township building knew why....I know another member who frequents this thread is having a similar issue in the same 'general' area....wonder if he'll be as LUCKY???


Well, whatever the reason, I'm glad some honesty ultimately prevailed.


----------



## LetThemGrow

full moon64 said:


> That’s why I never post kills or anything I see,,I had best hunting land growing up , got ruined by people knowing I killed monster deer every year,,in NJ.
> I had the best 20 acres that bordered a refuge between between biggest Gamelands in North Jersey..
> Not bragging, just was Blessed ,,


So you’re saying if you posted a picture of a deer, public land would be ruined?

Did you sell that NJ land or what happened?


----------



## 13third

My view this morning from the Eastern Shore of Md. 3 or 4 Sika came through before daylight. Hoping at least one more does the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, that looks and sounds like a great hunt!


----------



## jacobh

13 my dads down too and said they got hammered by rain!!!


----------



## nicko

If someone wants to try and come and find














this, be my guest.


----------



## Mathias

Turkeys gobbling away on the “mtn” side. Ugly, gray day. Calling for some snow, wish the temp would fall, it’s a muddy mess.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Does anyone know why PAGC doesn't offer a combo tag for adults only youth and seniors? Buddy is Jonesing for a Bobcat and didn't realize he needed a furtaker and the bobcat permit. By happenstance we chatted last night and when I told him he told me I was full of it. Since the season opens Sat I called the NC Regional office and they confirmed my understanding of the digest....you need hunting license, fur-taker license and bobcat permit to HUNT them OR combo-tag and bobcat permit....so I looked and realized a combo license is not available for adults.


----------



## dougell

No clue combos are for Jr's/seniors but bobcat permits had to be purchased by 12-17-22.Bobcats are managed closely so they probably want to know exactly how many target them and exactly how many are harvested.You have to check every bobcat in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

He has the bobcat permit, but not the fur-takers...he didn't think he needed it to hunt them....


----------



## dougell

Yep,you need one.You don't need one for coyotes unless you hunt them during deer season without a deer tag.We saw two almost every time we hunted one spot during rifle season.Normally I would have targeted them but my taxidermy bill is high enough this year.I guess I could have just sent it away to get tanned and worried about getting it mounted next year but I'm not that worried about it.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

13third said:


> My view this morning from the Eastern Shore of Md. 3 or 4 Sika came through before daylight. Hoping at least one more does the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing how Sika live in that environment. Goodluck in that phrag!


----------



## Schleprock1

Filled my final antlerless tag last evening. Really wasn't expecting good deer movement because of the warm temps. Got off work at 3:30, got dressed and headed to the woods. Put the sticks and stand on the tree, pulled up the bow and pack, got everything situated and sat down. Caught movement across the power line and a PA 11 point was entering the power line. That was at 4:15. Had 12 inch spikes. I've had guys on this site tell me you can't hang a stand and sticks quietly. I am amazed at how often I have deer show up within 5 minutes of me getting into the stand.
Clouds were rolling in and the light was fading quickly. I am in between the trunks of a double tree and can't see straight up the power line. I kept hearing something behind the tree. I was figuring it was a squirrel. Well suddenly a deer appears out from behind the left side of the tree at about 8 yards. It turned back behind the tree and I was able to get the crossbow up to my shoulder. When it came out the other side I could see it qualified as antlerless but it had that short stubby head and it looked little. About that time I realized it wasn't alone. A bigger deer was right behind it. I saw a clean head and a longer snout. It was another close shot just like the buck I got earlier in the year. About 5 yards. Aimed high and behind the shoulder. After the shot it ran right into the tree I was in but then straightened out and headed down the hill. Watched them go for a few seconds and didn't hear a crash. They did stop towards the bottom of the hill. 
I figured I would give it a few minutes. About 2 minutes later those clouds that were rolling in started dropping drizzle. So much for waiting. I lowered the bow and pack down and climbed down. At the bottom I get out my bright tracking flashlight. Click it on and...nothing. The light I use to go to and from the stand is green. I tried that before, it's useless for seeing blood. Call the FIL who's house I can see, he's not at home. So I head for the truck. I called the wife and asked her to bring me another light. She met me at the truck. Once I got the light I headed back up the hill looking for blood as I went. Found blood about halfway up the hill so I started tracking. It went probably 100 yards with blood I could easily follow while standing up and walking. Got it tagged and gutted, had a short drag to the road since it was nice enough to travel the right direction. The wife and I had it completely deboned and in the fridge by 8 PM.

Everything didn't go right but it went right enough. Another season with four tags filled in the little 30 acre lot I have to hunt.


----------



## Mathias

Hit the little SGL with Sage this morning, hoping to have it to myself. Surprised to see multiple trucks, guys walking the GL lane with their dogs “working” the edges. Heard they shook em out of the box yesterday so that accounted for the crowd. Drove to the far end and found my tracks were the only ones. We walked almost 2 miles thru thick cover w/o success. Lots of shots back where everyone was parked. Approaching the truck a cockbird was standing 15 yards away. Sage had fun running him until he flushed.
On the drive out another stood in my path. I let her out and she put up two. At least I don’t have to clean the gun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

She looks like she had a GREAT time!!!!


----------



## Mathias

It got better Joe.
We came home and took a walk around the property. Found why the ‘yotes were congregated for several day. Legs and skeletal remains of a deer.
Sage got hot back by the woods, heard gobblers back in the hemlocks this morning. She flushed a small flock that went right over the house. She loves getting on turkeys. 
Now we’ll hit the winery and she’ll have sweet dreams.


----------



## nicko

The snowfall seems to have driven these deer almost underground up here… Could not cut one fresh track. I did manage to get at least six up on their feet and tracked one of them, until it decided they had enough of me.

11 miles on my feet so far… Thinking about keeping going just so I can hit a half marathon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> It got better Joe.
> We came home and took a walk around the property. Found why the ‘yotes were congregated for several day. Legs and skeletal remains of a deer.
> Sage got hot back by the woods, heard gobblers back in the hemlocks this morning. She flushed a small flock that went right over the house. She loves getting on turkeys.
> Now we’ll hit the winery and she’ll have sweet dreams.


I'm jealous....sounds like a great day!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The snowfall seems to have driven these deer almost underground up here… Could not cut one fresh track. I did manage to get at least six up on their feet and tracked one of them, until it decided they had enough of me.
> 
> 11 miles on my feet so far… Thinking about keeping going just so I can hit a half marathon.


My cousin and his buddies are up there...he keep sending me pics like this one......










I ask why he's not shooting to which he responded, 'who said I didn't shoot"


----------



## 12-Ringer

Said the weather has been nuts, snow was heavier and fell longer than forecasted, had a shot yesterday too...I told him he better shoot straight to which he replied he did shoot straight, just not straight at the deer (haha)...seems like he and his buddies are having a good time - I guess that's a big part of what its about.....funny thing Nick you probably past each other this morning as he on the lease in Coudersport next to your hotel, he came in from Nobb Hill. He's over on our place now....ask me how I know......


----------



## nicko

Good to see that he is at least seeing deer… I was considering going down to check out the Dwight creek area but this time of the day, I just want to get myself set up somewhere for the afternoon. Oddly, I have gone past the food plots multiple times, and have not seen one track out there. It will probably explode with activity overnight after dark.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You mentioned several hits on your camera when she got back to the hotel, anything worth mentioning show up?


----------



## Mathias

Seeing a lot of deer in my area. Gonna be a great year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> You mentioned several hits on your camera when she got back to the hotel, anything worth mentioning show up?


Three does were responsible for all the pictures


----------



## 13third

Great morning in Dorchester county. 4 stags seen. 1 stag shot. 8 hinds seen (between 5 guys). 










Stopped in to eat lunch and met a fella from Lancaster county who found a nice WT buck. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats 13third


----------



## jacobh

Those who use Sitka here what do u recommend for colder temps? I may use it under my dayone asat. Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

5 guys up since Wednesday night…they got one doe this evening….so far.


----------



## nicko

14.2 miles on foot to see seven deer. I’d like a better return on my investment tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> 5 guys up since Wednesday night…they got one doe this evening….so far.


Flintlock or archery?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Said the weather has been nuts, snow was heavier and fell longer than forecasted, had a shot yesterday too...I told him he better shoot straight to which he replied he did shoot straight, just not straight at the deer (haha)...seems like he and his buddies are having a good time - I guess that's a big part of what its about.....funny thing Nick you probably past each other this morning as he on the lease in Coudersport next to your hotel, he came in from Nobb Hill. He's over on our place now....ask me how I know......


I would agree on the snowfall. Did not expect it to go as long as it did, and get as much. Have all of my stuff hanging up in the hotel room drying out.

Snowfall is not as much fun to hunt in as I used to think . Your weapon gets wet, your clothes, get wet, everything gets wet. With flintlock, you have to keep a cover over the lock the entire time to keep your flint and your pan powder dry.


----------



## nicko

Need a fatty like this to show up tomorrow… in daylight hours please.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Flintlock or archery?


Flintlocks


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Flintlocks


Well, somebody in the group managed to shoot straight.


----------



## rogersb

I'll give it one more go tomorrow AM for one more doe. I saw 9 hanging around most of the day, hopefully one wanders past my blind.


----------



## rogersb

Rough score. This was one of the best public land buck I had on cam this year. Does it go 125+? I didn't hear anyone got him, so if he's still around I plan on trying to get on him this fall, going to try to find his sheds in March.


----------



## CBB

He’s not 125 but if he’s still alive he’ll be pushing 130 this fallHe’s closer to 110-113


----------



## superslamsam

Totally agree with CBB. Beautiful buck though! Good luck!


----------



## superslamsam

phatkaw said:


> Not to bad...
> View attachment 7771936
> View attachment 7771937
> 
> 
> I took my old job back this summer and knew I'd only have Saturdays to hunt so I didn't really have time to hold-out for a BIG buck but I had fun when I was out and probably appreciated my time more.
> The buck on the left was in New York...


Awesome year! Congratulations!


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Rough score. This was one of the best public land buck I had on cam this year. Does it go 125+? I didn't hear anyone got him, so if he's still around I plan on trying to get on him this fall, going to try to find his sheds in March.
> View attachment 7772452


Wow! Nice! Was he back where we normally go? Where my buddy Jim was, etc? I haven't put any cams back there.


----------



## Mr. October

Last night's fun in Schuylkill Haven. (Warning: Not archery. Well . . archery is mentioned in there.)


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Wow! Nice! Was he back where we normally go? Where my buddy Jim was, etc? I haven't put any cams back there.


Yes. I've ran cams lots of places out there but this was the first out that far. Way more deer than any other place but it's not surprising, it's a hike to get out there so who is hauling one out?


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Yes. I've ran cams lots of places out there but this was the first out that far. Way more deer than any other place but it's not surprising, it's a hike to get out there so who is hauling one out?


Do you bow hunt that far out? You don't have to tell me where.  I just haven't considered hiking in that far in archery season but I'm thinking it wouldn't be a bad area to spend a full day during the rut.


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> Do you bow hunt that far out? You don't have to tell me where.  I just haven't considered hiking in that far in archery season but I'm thinking it wouldn't be a bad area to spend a full day during the rut.


This year I shot my buck in October on my first sit so not this year, but I did last year. I saw good action and nice buck but only had sub-legal ones in range.


----------



## nicko

Dear a lot more active today already. Eight so far and a small buck a lot of fresh tracks so it looks like yesterday they were just riding out the snow elsewhere.


----------



## rogersb

Packing it in. Have my dad coming over soon. Had a spike at 15 yards and saw some doe around 60 yards. Nice way to end the season.


----------



## PA10PT2022

Been following these threads for years, but just decided to register so I could participate.
Great to see hunters still at it in late season!


----------



## nicko




----------



## hobbs4421

PA10PT2022 said:


> Been following these threads for years, but just decided to register so I could participate.
> Great to see hunters still at it in late season!


Welcome! You will enjoy the Pa threads. I always follow the Pa thread from the beginning of the season to the end. Pretty cool getting to know other people from Pa and getting to follow their success or lack there of.


----------



## j.d.m.

Deer are definitely grouped up in 5c. Saw 20-25 together in a field that I normally only see 5-6. Same thing in my back yard. Last night I went to put a little corn I had around out behind fence where I have been hosting the same 4 deer all fall. They bed right back there all day and everything. Last night they were there watching me put the corn out, and then 10 more came piling in from the back. Never knew they were there, but they weren’t all season either. That said, I hope this increases my chances later tonight on the edge of a bean field.


----------



## CBB

Setup in an area that had some recent feeding activity. Deer have been digging fern roots. Got a pretty decent 8 on cam in here that would make a nice tag hanger for late season. A fat doe will work also..


----------



## nicko

Settled in for the last hour.


----------



## nicko

Duplicate


----------



## nicko

Of course I’m not there.


----------



## ZDC

nicko said:


> Of course I’m not there.
> 
> View attachment 7773077


That's how it works


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Of course I’m not there.
> 
> View attachment 7773077


Naturally


----------



## CBB

Careful boys they’re dropping. My hopes for a decent 8 this year are over looking for his sheds tomorrow. Last pic with 1 antler was 421am came back just after 633am no bone left…he’s in the back. The set of eyes coming in. His buddy is a shed antler buck that’s blind in 1 eye


----------



## 12-Ringer

PA10PT2022 said:


> Been following these threads for years, but just decided to register so I could participate.
> Great to see hunters still at it in late season!


Welcome!!!!


----------



## Mathias

We walked the property today looking for sheds…..the usual outcome-none. Light dusting of snow didn’t help, yep that’s the excuse I’m going with.


----------



## nicko

Coming home empty handed ain’t bad.


----------



## nicko

Old camp right along side a creek at the bottom edge of the lease. Eroded by time and slowly being consumed by the mountain… Looks to have been a one room shanty that had a sink and a sleeping loft along with an outhouse.

Noticed a whole lot of porcupine chit on the floor and lo and behold, look what is perched up high in the decaying structure.

If these old camps could talk.


----------



## LostnWoods1

pretty neat man.


----------



## Mr. October

Yesterday on my "Next-door" feed, a woman that lives in Oley described that in the field behind her house "someone setup plastic geese to attract real ones. When the real ones came in they were shot". She was sad about the whole thing. There was much advice for her to call the game warden despite the fact that the hunters were setup legally and it IS goose season. The comments ranged from call the game warden "just in case" to one woman insisting repeatedly that you can't shoot canada geese because they are protected by the Migratory Bird act. This was repeated over and over and she insisted others can't read. Also lots of clinging on the the idea that geese mourn for their lost partner like humans do because they mate for life. Truth be told, they'll re-pair almost immediately.

I have to say, I'm not a big fan of the world we live in today.


----------



## Mathias

Pete, you simply have to understand. Their meat comes from the _grocery store*, *_therefor no harm was done to any living creature! Emotions and social media warriors 🤦


----------



## Billy H

Berks county is in the Atlantic zone. Only one goose allowed per hunter this time of year. How much of a blood bath could it have been😮 Not even worth getting out the gear really.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It like I’ve said too many times to count…so much of the vitriol is born from misinformed/ignorant folks. I’ve shared the story about the landowner in Chester Springs who granted me and only me permission to his 30 acres, but got pissed at me when I didn’t kill 10+ deer. He had no idea I could kill only one buck and needed a tag for each doe. Keep in mind I killed a buck and 3-doe that year and couldn’t get any more tags as they we sold out. I did offer to bring someone with me who could kill additional deer as my dad, brother and cousin all had tags. I thought that perhaps I could bring one with me on a few occasions to help. 

That entire situation didn’t work out too well. He just didn’t know. BTW -he was pissed at every deer in the world because he totaled his Range Rover.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Berks county is in the Atlantic zone. Only one goose allowed per hunter this time of year. How much of a blood bath could it have been😮 Not even worth getting out the gear really.


Exactly. I used to goose hunt all the time. I have a couple properties I can hunt snow geese if I want. That starts in February. It would require a large investment in decoys. But we'll see. Oley has had big snow geese numbers the last few years.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> It like I’ve said too many times to count…so much of the vitriol is born from misinformed/ignorant folks. I’ve shared the story about the landowner in Chester Springs who granted me and only me permission to his 30 acres, but got pissed at me when I didn’t kill 10+ deer. He had no idea I could kill only one buck and needed a tag for each doe. Keep in mind I killed a buck and 3-doe that year and couldn’t get any more tags as they we sold out. I did offer to bring someone with me who could kill additional deer as my dad, brother and cousin all had tags. I thought that perhaps I could bring one with me on a few occasions to help.
> 
> That entire situation didn’t work out too well. He just didn’t know. BTW -he was pissed at every deer in the world because he totaled his Range Rover.


The suburbs are especially weird. 1/3 of the people suffer from Bambi syndrome and think mommy deer, daddy deer, and baby deer live in harmony together as a little family and don't want anyone hurting them. 1/3 hate the deer for the damage they do to their cars and landscaping and the other 1/3 mostly don't care about hunting one way or another. Tat last 1/3 is shrinking rapidly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Slowly finishing some details on the basement...no barn wood around to reclaim so with the help of a hammer and a chain, a torch and some stain built my own barnwood accent panel out of white wood to help keep the panel light on the wall....


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Exactly. I used to goose hunt all the time. I have a couple properties I can hunt snow geese if I want. That starts in February. It would require a large investment in decoys. But we'll see. Oley has had big snow geese numbers the last few years.


Used to hard core waterfowl hunt. I sold all my dekes and other miscellaneous waterfowl gear. Started getting very frustrating with the large uptick of goose hunters. ( Thanks TV hunting shows🤮) and the appearance of “outfitters” leasing everything in site. Got where you couldn’t find a place that didn’t have hunters on it. It just sucked the joy out of it for me. Waterfowl gear takes up a fair amount of space so it was time to jettison the stuff. Most of our gang have hung it up.


----------



## PA10PT2022

12-Ringer said:


> Slowly finishing some details on the basement...no barn wood around to reclaim so with the help of a hammer and a chain, a torch and some stain built my own barnwood accent panel out of white wood to help keep the panel light on the wall....


That came out awesome! Nice job!


----------



## PA10PT2022

Mr. October said:


> Exactly. I used to goose hunt all the time. I have a couple properties I can hunt snow geese if I want. That starts in February. It would require a large investment in decoys. But we'll see. Oley has had big snow geese numbers the last few years.


How many dozen decoy socks are needed for snows?


----------



## PA10PT2022

nicko said:


> Old camp right along side a creek at the bottom edge of the lease. Eroded by time and slowly being consumed by the mountain… Looks to have been a one room shanty that had a sink and a sleeping loft along with an outhouse.
> 
> Noticed a whole lot of porcupine chit on the floor and lo and behold, look what is perched up high in the decaying structure.
> 
> If these old camps could talk.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7773288
> View attachment 7773289
> View attachment 7773290
> View attachment 7773291


What a cool find!
I think these types of experiences live in our memories longer than the kills do.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Nice work Joe!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PA10PT2022 said:


> How many dozen decoy socks are needed for snows?


We had some success with 5 dozen socks and 3 dozen shells mixed in….some might think it overkill but we RARELY had any snow success with just the shells, we thought just not enough of them, so we added the socks and our success increased. 

I don’t have any goose dekes anymore sold all of mine…still have 4-5 dozen duck decoys, just having a real hard time finding somewhere to go and someone to go with…none of my family members enjoy it.

I did get a smaller boat a few weeks ago - Lund 1660 Classic SS….needs a lot of work but price was right…if all goes well it will be water worthy for Spring Fluke in May….and an access tool for some of the DE state open duck waterways in the fall…right now their lottery system is complicated if you don’t have a boat as very limited spots to wade into….only time will tell, but I am trying.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> We had some success with 5 dozen socks and 3 dozen shells mixed in….some might think it overkill but we RARELY had any snow success with just the shells, we thought just not enough of them, so we added the socks and our success increased.
> 
> I don’t have any goose dekes anymore sold all of mine…still have 4-5 dozen duck decoys, just having a real hard time finding somewhere to go and someone to go with…none of my family members enjoy it.
> 
> I did get a smaller boat a few weeks ago - Lund 1660 Classic SS….needs a lot of work but price was right…if all goes well it will be water worthy for Spring Fluke in May….and an access tool for some of the DE state open duck waterways in the fall…right now their lottery system is complicated if you don’t have a boat as very limited spots to wade into….only time will tell, but I am trying.


Joe lake Nockamixon is a viable option for a small set. Keep in mind Horsepower is restricted to 20HP but you could get to some likely spots with your trolling motor easy enough. If the hunting sucks that lake has some nice fish. I wouldn’t try hunting it on the weekend. 

They need to open season on cormorants.


----------



## Mr. October

PA10PT2022 said:


> How many dozen decoy socks are needed for snows?


Typically a lot more than Canada. Snow geese tend to travel in big flocks and pile into the same field. It is not uncommon to see several thousand in a field and the birds are expecting to see a big group on the ground. When I used to hunt them in NJ we put out a spread of 200-300 decoys. It was a mix of shells, plastic balloon type decoys, and plain old gallon jugs to supplement numbers. That was with a club though so not my personal collection of decoys. You don't need quite as many when hunting on the water. I often hunted with a friend along the Delaware Bay shore and we would get by on the water with about 3 dozen decoys which is about all you could fit in a 14' Jon boat.


----------



## Mathias

Still no tenants yet.


----------



## CBB

2 hrs 1.8 miles no shed antlers . Headed to watch the bills


----------



## Spency

I didn't do much prep or archery hunting in PA this past fall due to a bad bout of lyme disease. Got straightened up enough to put 2 sits in and then made the annual trip Ohio. Was fortunate and had a great time out there, harvested a nice 10 point with a couple stickers.

Im back to pretty much normal now and ready for the annual shed thread. Off to my best start with 5 so far, first ones on Dec 30th.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Spency said:


> I didn't do much prep or archery hunting in PA this past fall due to a bad bout of lyme disease. Got straightened up enough to put 2 sits in and then made the annual trip Ohio. Was fortunate and had a great time out there, harvested a nice 10 point with a couple stickers.
> 
> Im back to pretty much normal now and ready for the annual shed thread. Off to my best start with 5 so far, first ones on Dec 30th.
> 
> View attachment 7773771


Wow nice finds, I think you’re already ahead of nicko!! Glad to hear you’re recovering as well, have a few friends with Lymes and lifetime struggles.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Old camp right along side a creek at the bottom edge of the lease. Eroded by time and slowly being consumed by the mountain… Looks to have been a one room shanty that had a sink and a sleeping loft along with an outhouse.
> 
> Noticed a whole lot of porcupine chit on the floor and lo and behold, look what is perched up high in the decaying structure.
> 
> If these old camps could talk.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7773288
> View attachment 7773289
> View attachment 7773290
> View attachment 7773291


Those old buildings bring out the kid explorer in many of us. Always super cool to poke around an old building, foundation or quarry in the woods. When I was in the frank church in Idaho there were old gold mine camps. If we could we'd always try and find one to eat lunch at, my buddy literally stepped on this old pistol while we were poking around the one day.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Slowly finishing some details on the basement...no barn wood around to reclaim so with the help of a hammer and a chain, a torch and some stain built my own barnwood accent panel out of white wood to help keep the panel light on the wall....


Joe that came out great! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency

This was my 2nd time with it and even worse than the 1st. Doctors were giving me the runaround since 1 blood test came back negative, trying to get me to go through many tests and take drugs for symptoms and not the main cause. 

I found out about a local Dr. with a proprietary treatment in the meantime so I took a chance. I was skeptical at first, no drugs involved, relatively inexpensive, and only 3 visits over a 4 day period. After going through it, almost feel like it is a miracle cure, at least it was for me. 90% better in a week or so and almost completely back to normal a couple months later.

If anyone has trouble or knows someone who does, would be happy to point them in the direction I took.


----------



## jacobh

Billy H said:


> Berks county is in the Atlantic zone. Only one goose allowed per hunter this time of year. How much of a blood bath could it have been😮 Not even worth getting out the gear really.


Billy between that and 2 pheasants not sure what they expect u to do with them lol


----------



## jacobh

Billy H said:


> Used to hard core waterfowl hunt. I sold all my dekes and other miscellaneous waterfowl gear. Started getting very frustrating with the large uptick of goose hunters. ( Thanks TV hunting shows🤮) and the appearance of “outfitters” leasing everything in site. Got where you couldn’t find a place that didn’t have hunters on it. It just sucked the joy out of it for me. Waterfowl gear takes up a fair amount of space so it was time to jettison the stuff. Most of our gang have hung it up.


That’s everything now it’s pheasant. Used to be nobody now everyone and their brother.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> That’s everything now it’s pheasant. Used to be nobody now everyone and their brother.


Scott with our first dog, i was able to go to Linfield and have the game lands pretty much to myself on a weekday morning. I haven’t pheasant hunted in years, but I’m sure that is no longer the case.


----------



## Mathias

Those pen bird hunts are great for youth, or after the lucky survivors have acclimated themselves to the game/environment.


----------



## j.d.m.

Billy H said:


> Berks county is in the Atlantic zone. Only one goose allowed per hunter this time of year. How much of a blood bath could it have been😮 Not even worth getting out the gear really.


I can tell you, unless Lehigh County isn’t in the same zone, the guys shooting at geese well past last legal shooting time yesterday, either harvested a crap load, or missed/ injured a crap load. Those guys unloaded their guns multiple times at flocks coming in to their setup.


----------



## Billy H

j.d.m. said:


> I can tell you, unless Lehigh County isn’t in the same zone, the guys shooting at geese well past last legal shooting time yesterday, either harvested a crap load, or missed/ injured a crap load. Those guys unloaded their guns multiple times at flocks coming in to their setup.


Probably snow geese.


----------



## jacobh

nicko said:


> Scott with our first dog, i was able to go to Linfield and have the game lands pretty much to myself on a weekday morning. I haven’t pheasant hunted in years, but I’m sure that is no longer the case.


I went this past Saturday at 11am and parking lot was 3/4 full at 11. Orange everywhere. We left and went to limerick to walk. 2 cars there. It’s absolutely insane around here


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> Those pen bird hunts are great for youth, or after the lucky survivors have acclimated themselves to the game/environment.


Matt I don’t think they stand a chance around here making it through. Tons of guys and they only stocked 100 birds between linfield and Limerick


----------



## irishiup

12-Ringer said:


> Slowly finishing some details on the basement...no barn wood around to reclaim so with the help of a hammer and a chain, a torch and some stain built my own barnwood accent panel out of white wood to help keep the panel light on the wall....


Looks great. Is the shoulder mount a PA buck?


----------



## 12-Ringer

irishiup said:


> Looks great. Is the shoulder mount a PA buck?


No…..KS


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Matt I don’t think they stand a chance around here making it through. Tons of guys and they only stocked 100 birds between linfield and Limerick


Sorry I meant upstate. We’ve gotten into near impenetrable cover before and found some making a good go of it there. Just can’t bring myself to shoot the dumb ones walking around the parking areas….


----------



## jacobh

Mathias said:


> Sorry I meant upstate. We’ve gotten into near impenetrable cover before and found some making a good go of it there. Just can’t bring myself to shoot the dumb ones walking around the parking areas….


Gotcha yea people go nuts over glorified chickens. I enjoy watching the dogs work. After that I can take it or leave it


----------



## dougell

Jordan had one tag left and wanted to fill it with his bow.He went to a spot where he hung a stand in rifle season but never hunted it.I checked it out earlier in the day and the deer were hammering acorns all around the stand.It's a hike in but you can get pretty close if you drive back a gas well rd.He called me just before dark to get him because he didn't feel like walking out,Just before dark a bunch of deer came past and he picked a shed buck to shoot lol.


----------



## dougell




----------



## ZDC

dougell said:


> View attachment 7774305


Looks tasty


----------



## jacobh

Those wearing Sitka what do u recommend for Pa hunting? Stratus or fanatic? Thanks. Trying to get a one suit fits all with some layering for later. I’ll be wearing a asat leafy suit early


----------



## PA10PT2022

dougell said:


> View attachment 7774305


Now the challenge is to find his sheds!


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> Those wearing Sitka what do u recommend for Pa hunting? Stratus or fanatic? Thanks. Trying to get a one suit fits all with some layering for later. I’ll be wearing a asat leafy suit early


Stratus 100%. I only end up wearing my fanatic a few times per year. I just got some heated base layers so I'm hoping that'll be the ticket and I won't have to pack it in unless it's nearly unbearable cold.


----------



## jacobh

Thank u Bigbear. Yea I don’t want to buy a outer layer for every month. I’ll layer underneath if need be. How’s the fit on Sitka? I wear underarmour sweatshirts in xl I think they’re smaller then some other brands normally so not sure what to order


----------



## PAbigbear

My sitka outerwear fits normally. I think UA definitely fits on the small side, almost a full size down. If you wear a large in everything else I'd get a large. I'm sure some others can offer more insight.


----------



## jacobh

Thank u


----------

